# ¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros?



## damnit (11 Abr 2012)

Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.

¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...

saludos


----------



## Bcn (11 Abr 2012)

Personalmente ni idea, a parte de saber que es un banco que opera integralmente por internet al estilo de ING pero sin ser filial de un banco tradicional y que tiene una muy buena plataforma para el trading en las principales bolsas de todo el mundo, yo no tengo cuenta con ellos, pero es un banco conocido por aquí pese a su relativa juventud, cotiza en la bolsa desde hace 12 años y tiene buena reputación en el país, además tiene una buena cuenta de resultados.


----------



## damnit (11 Abr 2012)

Gracias. Alguna otra opinión?


----------



## alopaco (12 Abr 2012)

Me uno a la pregunta.


----------



## damnit (12 Abr 2012)

Cuando me llegue la documentación postal, os daré una actualización. Gracias a los que me habéis aconsejado por MP, entiendo vuestra discreción. A ver si alguien se anima en público a comentar algo.


----------



## Hastur (12 Abr 2012)

A mi me ha gustado. He investigado en otros foros y tiene buena pinta.

Es cierto que tiene una comision en % sobre lo que deposites?


----------



## IzsI (12 Abr 2012)

Yo tengo cuenta, el proceso de abrir la cuenta es bastante fácil, aquí lo explican bien AhorroCapital: Cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo

Puedes tener el dinero en EUR,CHF,USD sin comisiones, y rentando un 1,4% en EUR y USD, en CHF un 0,5%.

Por ahora la única transferencia que he hecho de unos 100€ me ha costado 27€, aunque creo que para cualquier cantidad vale eso, y también dependiendo del banco (en la cuenta nómina de ING creo que es gratis).

Luego también tendremos que avisar de la apertura al BdE rellenando el formulario DD1 (aunque no se como quede ahora esto con lo dicho hoy por Montoro).

Y por el tema corralito, Mad-Max y etc, podremos pensar que si caen los bancos suizos antes habrán caído todos los demás ::


----------



## Hastur (12 Abr 2012)

Y puedes hacer tres montones en las tres divisas o hacen falta tres cuentas?


----------



## IzsI (12 Abr 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Y puedes hacer tres montones en las tres divisas o hacen falta tres cuentas?



Sólo tienes una cuenta, y se puede decir que dentro hay tres montones, y a cada uno le pones la cantidad que quieras, y a partir de 50.000 EUR,CHF,USD en cada montón bajan el tipo de interés que te dan, (al revés que en España).


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta, el proceso de abrir la cuenta es bastante fácil, aquí lo explican bien AhorroCapital: Cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo
> 
> Puedes tener el dinero en EUR,CHF,USD sin comisiones, y rentando un 1,4% en EUR y USD, en CHF un 0,5%.
> 
> ...



¿Lo que te costó 27 euros fué una transferencia? en ese caso sería un cargo de tu banco en españa ¿no?
Por otro lado ¿cuanto cuesta el mantenimiento de la cuenta, tiene algún otro gasto?
Otra duda que tengo ¿Cobra algo la hacienda pública por trasferir ese capital a un pais no perteneciente a la UE?

Otra duda y perdona tanta pregunta, es que me siento muy inseguro en estos temas. En las condiciones de una cuenta clásica he visto que los 'incoming payments' son grautitos (recepctión de transferencias supongo que se refiere), y los 'outgoing payments' pone:
Outgoing payments CHF 2.- / EUR 2.- / USD 2.-
¿Quiere eso decir que traer el dinero de vuelta son 2 euros/francos/dólares?¿Independiente de la cantidad? Es por comprender un poco de donde salieron esos 27 euros.


----------



## IzsI (13 Abr 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Lo que te costó 27 euros fué una transferencia? en ese caso sería un cargo de tu banco en españa ¿no?
> Por otro lado ¿cuanto cuesta el mantenimiento de la cuenta, tiene algún otro gasto?
> Otra duda que tengo ¿Cobra algo la hacienda pública por trasferir ese capital a un pais no perteneciente a la UE?




sí 27€ me costó en total la transferencia, con gastos compartidos, es decir transferí 100€, en la cuenta española el cargo fue de 112€ y en Swissquote me aparecieron unos 85€.

No hay comisiones, mantener la cuenta no cuesta nada, otros gastos pues por ejemplo pasar de EUR a CHF pero eso te cobran en todos los bancos y aparte los impuestos.

A mí Hacienda no me ha cobrado nada, aunque entiendo que en la declaración de la Renta del año que viene si habrá que pagar algo por los intereses.


----------



## Acredito (13 Abr 2012)

27 euros de 100... menudo negociazo,


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> sí 27€ me costó en total la transferencia, con gastos compartidos, es decir transferí 100€, en la cuenta española el cargo fue de 112€ y en Swissquote me aparecieron unos 85€.
> 
> No hay comisiones, mantener la cuenta no cuesta nada, otros gastos pues por ejemplo pasar de EUR a CHF pero eso te cobran en todos los bancos y aparte los impuestos.
> 
> A mí Hacienda no me ha cobrado nada, aunque entiendo que en la declaración de la Renta del año que viene si habrá que pagar algo por los intereses.



Bueno, la declaración a Hacienda sería igual que aquí solo que esos datos no los tendría hacienda directamente sino que tendrías que poner tú el rendimiento dinerario en la declaración.
Otro tema que me viene grande es ¿porqué habría que cambiar de Euros a francos suizos? ¿Se supone que eso se podría hacer rápidamente? entiendo que lo ideal sería cuando el cambio esté favorable que no creo que sea ahora mismo ¿Cuanto cobran por cambio de divisa?
Lo de que te cobre SwissQuote no parece lógico pues en su página ponen que no cobran por incoming payments y ahí entiendo que se refieren a recepción de transferencias.


----------



## esporculador (13 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> sí 27€ me costó en total la transferencia, con gastos compartidos, es decir transferí 100€, en la cuenta española el cargo fue de 112€ y en Swissquote me aparecieron unos 85€.



No habrás querido decir 100.000€ ?


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2012)

esporculador dijo:


> No habrás querido decir 100.000€ ?



No, es que lo que comenta el es que igual es una tarifa fija por trasferencia al extranjero y que sería lo mismo para cantidades más grandes.


----------



## Geme (13 Abr 2012)

esporculador dijo:


> No habrás querido decir 100.000€ ?



Pues si de 100.000 te llegan 85.000 menudo negocio, serán #100€#. El tema seria saber que cantidad de los 27€ es fija y que cantidad es un porcentaje del dinero que transfieres.


----------



## funtrader (13 Abr 2012)

Por mantenimiento de cuanta no se paga nada, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los gastos por custodia que indican en su web del 0,025% trim. min. 12,50 CHF, se pagan por todo lo que allí tengas (fondos inversión, acciones, etc.) pero no se pagan por el dinero en efectivo. 
También se pagan comisiones por la compra de fondos de inversión. Hay diferentes tarifas para ello, las más económicas 9 euros por C/V. También se paga una tasa de 0,85 por cada transacción. Hay que estudiarse bien todas las comisiones que se pueden ver en la página web, apartado Trading/Cost & Conditions/Private Clients.


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2012)

funtrader dijo:


> Por mantenimiento de cuanta no se paga nada, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los gastos por custodia que indican en su web del 0,025% trim. min. 12,50 CHF, se pagan por todo lo que allí tengas (fondos inversión, acciones, etc.) pero no se pagan por el dinero en efectivo.
> También se pagan comisiones por la compra de fondos de inversión. Hay diferentes tarifas para ello, las más económicas 9 euros por C/V. También se paga una tasa de 0,85 por cada transacción. Hay que estudiarse bien todas las comisiones que se pueden ver en la página web, apartado Trading/Cost & Conditions/Private Clients.



Pero entiendo que ninguno de esos gastos aplica si solo quieres tener allí tus ahorros en una cuenta clásica. Yo lo miro aquí, no sé si hay otra parte más completa.


----------



## IzsI (13 Abr 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Bueno, la declaración a Hacienda sería igual que aquí solo que esos datos no los tendría hacienda directamente sino que tendrías que poner tú el rendimiento dinerario en la declaración.
> Otro tema que me viene grande es ¿porqué habría que cambiar de Euros a francos suizos? ¿Se supone que eso se podría hacer rápidamente? entiendo que lo ideal sería cuando el cambio esté favorable que no creo que sea ahora mismo ¿Cuanto cobran por cambio de divisa?
> Lo de que te cobre SwissQuote no parece lógico pues en su página ponen que no cobran por incoming payments y ahí entiendo que se refieren a recepción de transferencias.




Gracias por la aclaración en el tema de la Renta, claro que se puede hacer el cambio a CHF rápidamente, lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que ahora el Banco Central Suizo está sosteniendo el cambio con el euro en 1,20 porque hay mucha presión compradora y de ahí no quieren que baje porque disminuye sus exportaciones. No se exactamente lo que cobren por cambio de divisa pero puede rondar el 1%.

Yo entiendo que al hacer la transferencia desde España y elegir lo de gastos compartidos te cobran en las dos cuentas.

Y el tema del coste de la transferencia ya lo habeis aclarado, pero vamos, que eso fue lo que cobró mi banco, y cada uno es distinto.


----------



## Desi (13 Abr 2012)

Es legal transferir tu dinero a una cuenta en Suiza¿¿


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Es legal transferir tu dinero a una cuenta en Suiza¿¿



Si, claro, el hecho de tener una cuenta en suiza es legal, el problema está en el origen del dinero, si es legal y justificable, nada que temer. En todo caso tienes que rellenar un formulario DD1 para el Banco de España para notificación de apertura de cuentas en el extranjero.


----------



## benbelin (13 Abr 2012)

Yo hoy mismo he recibido la documentacion, alguien ha realizado alguna transferencia importante con ellos.

Segun la web de ing unicamente serían 12 euros y en la otra parte no deberían de cobrar nada....


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Abr 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.
> 
> ¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...
> 
> saludos



Parece bien. 

El dinero se queda como prefieras, en francos, dolares o euros, puedes cambiar cuando quieras al cambio vigente. 
Y si quieres puedes invertir en sus fondos, de lo contrario te pagan 1,5 % e dólares y euros y solo 0,5 % en francos. 

Se puede abrir desde aquí. Ya puestos, comunícale a De Guindos que con tu pasta haces lo que te sale del forro.


EDITO: -no hay comisiones.
-la mayoría de bancos DE AQUI te cobran unos 100 euros cada 15000 euros transferidos aproximadamente, o sea que te saldría por 200 euros pagar a los parásitos de aquí.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (14 Abr 2012)

No me ha quedado muy claro.

Hay dos tipos de cuentas

La eprivate banking y la de savings

Entiendo que la de savings es la que no tiene comisiones ni de mantenimiento ni de custodia.. ¿o no ?


----------



## damnit (15 Abr 2012)

La que yo he pedido es la dynamic savings account


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Abr 2012)

Me parece bastante interesante este tema y debido a mi total desconocimiento de su sistema financiero, me gustaría que me aclaraseis algunas dudas:

¿Existe en Suiza algo parecido al fondo de garantía de depósitos español? 
¿Qué razones os llevan a pensar que los bancos suizos o el sistema bancario suizo en sí es fuerte? ¿Son los coeficientes de caja superiores al pírrico 2% que aplica la legislación de la UE a sus bancos? ¿Tienen entre sus activos deuda pública emitida por los PIIGS?


----------



## roygbiv (15 Abr 2012)

Incluso antes que discutir las bondades del sistema bancario suizo, y sin pretender ignorar el mensaje de Bcn, tendríamos que estudiar con más detalle la fiabilidad de _este_ banco en cuestión. No sería divertido terminar transfiriendo nuestros latunes a la CAM de Suiza ::


----------



## damnit (15 Abr 2012)

Eso es lo que yo quiero, que alguien que lo conozca me de sus opiniones. Por lo pronto mañana voy al notario a compulsar copia del pasaporte y enviaré los papeles. Luego el tema de las comisiones parece que es bastante favorable, y además mi intención es salvaguardar el dinero nada más, no tengo intención de especular ni de invertir nada, simplemente dejarlo quieto por si todo esto peta.


----------



## micamor (15 Abr 2012)

Sí en Suiza existe el Fondo De Garantía. Ahora mismo no recuerdo cuando cubre si 20.000 o 100.000, pero tiene truco. El Fondo de Garantía solo cubre hasta una cantidad máxima, eso es para el caso de quebrar un banco, no quiebre el país. Entonces existe un protocolo para ver quién cobra entes, por ejemplos, los primeros son los que tienen planes de pensiones.

Aquí en España, si quiebra un banco, se va todo a la mierda.


Son seguros los bancos suizos: Bueno aquí hay un pequeño engaño. La seguridad está en la Banca privada, donde tu dinero lo diversifican en acciones, en diferentes países, etc (aunque parezca raro, esto es lo más seguro, el banco te guarda el título de una propiedad) . La banca privada, recibe los beneficios mediante las comisiones, no juega con tu dinero.

Cualquier banco que te acepte dinero a plazo, lo que hace en realidad es invertirlo para sacarle mayor beneficio, por ejemplo, compra deuda Española. Eso es lo que están haciendo los bancos españoles. Espero que en otros países lo hagan en menor medida.

A mí el país que más me gusta para las cuentas es Luxemburgo.






j.w.pepper dijo:


> Me parece bastante interesante este tema y debido a mi total desconocimiento de su sistema financiero, me gustaría que me aclaraseis algunas dudas:
> 
> ¿Existe en Suiza algo parecido al fondo de garantía de depósitos español?
> ¿Qué razones os llevan a pensar que los bancos suizos o el sistema bancario suizo en sí es fuerte? ¿Son los coeficientes de caja superiores al pírrico 2% que aplica la legislación de la UE a sus bancos? ¿Tienen entre sus activos deuda pública emitida por los PIIGS?


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Abr 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Sí en Suiza existe el Fondo De Garantía. Ahora mismo no recuerdo cuando cubre si 20.000 o 100.000, pero tiene truco. El Fondo de Garantía solo cubre hasta una cantidad máxima, eso es para el caso de quebrar un banco, no quiebre el país. Entonces existe un protocolo para ver quién cobra entes, por ejemplos, los primeros son los que tienen planes de pensiones.
> 
> Aquí en España, si quiebra un banco, se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué Luxemburgo?


----------



## Tacaño (15 Abr 2012)

Openbank dispone de cuenta en francos suizos (CHF), ¿Se podría transferir a la cuenta suiza para tenerlo ya en CHF? Imagino que así tenemos por un lado la cuenta en el extranjero y en una moneda diferente al petable €.

Para traer el dinero, ¿con un ingreso OTE de ING se podría transferir gratis a tu cuenta nómina ING?.

¿Existe algún impuesto por tener cuentas en el extranjero?


----------



## micamor (15 Abr 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Por qué Luxemburgo?




Económicamente esta saneado. Utiliza el Euro, no hay perdida por cambio de divisa. En caso que el euro se vaya a la mierda, es evidente que este país estará junto a los poderosos, es decir Alemania. Igual que Suiza, sus bancos tienen reconocido el secreto bancario. 
 
Un banco que no tiene problemas para abrir cuenta, hice la consulta telefónica:
homepage - BGL BNP Paribas
Aunque hay que ir personalmente.

P.D. En caso de corralito es España no te afecta. En caso de cambio de moneda del Euro, el banco extranjero hace la misma conversión a todos sus clientes, independiente del país de residencia del titular.


----------



## damnit (15 Abr 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Económicamente esta saneado. Utiliza el Euro, no hay perdida por cambio de divisa. En caso que el euro se vaya a la mierda, es evidente que este país estará junto a los poderosos, es decir Alemania. Igual que Suiza, sus bancos tienen reconocido el secreto bancario.
> 
> Un banco que no tiene problemas para abrir cuenta, hice la consulta telefónica:
> homepage - BGL BNP Paribas
> ...



¿Bueno y por qué mejor Luxemburgo que Suiza? Al final entiendo que será lo mismo, y Suiza también se alinea siempre con los poderosos... así que...


----------



## micamor (15 Abr 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Bueno y por qué mejor Luxemburgo que Suiza? Al final entiendo que será lo mismo, y Suiza también se alinea siempre con los poderosos... así que...



Supongo, que existe un factor subjetivo.
Yo he estado examinando los bancos Suizos, allí la política bancaria es que te cobran por todo, incluso por meter dinero al banco.


WORLD'S 50 SAFEST BANKS 2012 | Global Finance


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Abr 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> No me ha quedado muy claro.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de cuentas
> 
> ...



la eprivate es para poder hacer trading. 

La savings es la de ahorro, y no tiene comisiones, porque lo máximo que puedes hacer -aparte cambiar de una divisa a otra- es invertir en fondos o indices referenciados.


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2012)

Pillo sitio.....................!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Abr 2012)

Tacaño dijo:


> Openbank dispone de cuenta en francos suizos (CHF), ¿Se podría transferir a la cuenta suiza para tenerlo ya en CHF? Imagino que así tenemos por un lado la cuenta en el extranjero y en una moneda diferente al petable €.
> 
> Para traer el dinero, ¿con un ingreso OTE de ING se podría transferir gratis a tu cuenta nómina ING?.
> 
> ¿Existe algún impuesto por tener cuentas en el extranjero?



Openbank cobra por la transferencia, tanto da que sea en euros como en francos (aunque no lo sé seguro). Cobran el 0.6 % + 9 euros comisionado + 9 euros de no se qué. 

Desde Suiza te puedes transferir el dinero a cualquier cuenta en la que figures tú de titular. 

Que yo sepa no hay ningún impuesto por tener cuentas en el extranjero, salvo que Morroano and Cia se inventen algo nuevo.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (15 Abr 2012)

Pillo sitio yo también.

Entonces, teniendo el dinero en Suiza o en Luxemburgo aunque sea en euros nos salvaríamos del corralito??

No estoy interesado en cambio de divisas, a mi me gustan los euros, simplemente soy muy hormiguita y no quiero que las cigarras se coman la "comida" que he ido acumulando durante mucho tiempo a base de trabajo, esfuerzo y lonchafinismo. Me da igual que me de el 1,5% o el 0,5%, la tranquilidad de saber que mi dinero está a salvo de las fauces insaciables del estado español me vale.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Pillo sitio yo también.
> 
> Entonces, teniendo el dinero en Suiza o en Luxemburgo aunque sea en euros nos salvaríamos del corralito??
> 
> No estoy interesado en cambio de divisas, a mi me gustan los euros, simplemente soy muy hormiguita y no quiero que las cigarras se coman la "comida" que he ido acumulando durante mucho tiempo a base de trabajo, esfuerzo y lonchafinismo. Me da igual que me de el 1,5% o el 0,5%, la tranquilidad de saber que mi dinero está a salvo de las fauces insaciables del estado español me vale.



Si, estaríamos seguros del corralito a no ser que te digan que vuelvan a Hispanistán

Pues puedes tenerlo en euros al 1,5 %. Ningún problema. No hay comisiones en la cuenta d'epargne o savinvs.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si, estaríamos seguros del corralito a no ser que te digan que vuelvan a Hispanistán
> 
> Pues puedes tenerlo en euros al 1,5 %. Ningún problema. No hay comisiones en la cuenta d'epargne o savinvs.



Pues voy a hacer eso.

Y que habría que declarar con respecto a Hacienda? Ahora con lo de que hay que declarar los bienes en el extranjero y eso. ::

Y para traerse el dinero de vuelta si Hispanistán saliese milagrosamente de la crisis?


----------



## IzsI (16 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Pues voy a hacer eso.
> 
> Y que habría que declarar con respecto a Hacienda? Ahora con lo de que hay que declarar los bienes en el extranjero y eso. ::
> 
> Y para traerse el dinero de vuelta si Hispanistán saliese milagrosamente de la crisis?



Ahora en principio, solo los rendimientos que hayas obtenido de ese capital, aunque no se sabe como quede la cosa con la nueva ocurrencia de Montoro.

Para traer el dinero lo único que hay que tener presente es que la cuenta española sea del mismo titular que la de Swissquote.


----------



## kikelon (16 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Ahora en principio, solo los rendimientos que hayas obtenido de ese capital, aunque no se sabe como quede la cosa con la nueva ocurrencia de Montoro.
> 
> Para traer el dinero lo único que hay que tener presente es que la cuenta española sea del mismo titular que la de Swissquote.



Lo que me temo que esa transferencia de vuelta puede salir algo cara ¿no?
Es que me parece muy poco los 2 euros que mecionan en su página:
SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen
En el apartado:
Account maintenance Free
Currencies accepted on the account CHF, EUR, USD
Frequency of interest payments Monthly
Incoming payments Free of charge
*Outgoing payments CHF 2.- / EUR 2.- / USD 2.-*


----------



## sapoconcho (16 Abr 2012)

*Me interesa*

Pillo sitio 

Además, he llamado a ING y, efectivamente, las transferencias a Suiza (y Noruega) son gratuitas hasta 50.000 lereles.

PS. Yo ya he solicitado los papeles a swissquote, para ir leyendo más que nada y antes de que los suizos cambien de opinión... llegará el día en que tengan más clientes españoles que suizos xD. Además me hace ilusión tener un sello suizo :XX:

PS2. Lo de Luxemburgo es una opción bonita. El problema es que hay que ir allí, para esto te pagas los lereles que te pide el amigo Micheloud & Cia y ya ellos te abren una cuenta en suiza en un banco CANTONAL, ahí es nada, y sin salir de tu casa.


----------



## FlicRose (16 Abr 2012)

Papeles pedidos. En principio la voy a abrir en euros que da más rentabilidad y si el euro peligra o cierra ya habrá tiempo a cambiarlo a algo más seguro (CHF)


----------



## IzsI (16 Abr 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Lo que me temo que esa transferencia de vuelta puede salir algo cara ¿no?
> Es que me parece muy poco los 2 euros que mecionan en su página:
> SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen
> En el apartado:
> ...




Pues ni idea, aunque siempre se les puede mandar un email y preguntarles, aunque por ahora no creo que ninguno quiera traer el dinero de vuelta a España 



FlicRose dijo:


> Papeles pedidos. En principio la voy a abrir en euros que da más rentabilidad y si el euro peligra o cierra ya habrá tiempo a cambiarlo a algo más seguro (CHF)



La cuenta trabaja con las tres divisas, en cualquier momento puedes cambiar de una a otra (con su correspondiente comisión).


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Pues ni idea, aunque siempre se les puede mandar un email y preguntarles, aunque por ahora no creo que ninguno quiera traer el dinero de vuelta a España
> 
> 
> 
> La cuentra trabaja con las tres divisas, en cualquier momento puedes cambiar de una a otra (con su correspondiente comisión).



La verdad que mola la cuenta! Por si hay que cambiar rápido a dólares o lo que sea.

Creo que yo también me voy a apuntar, Hispanistán se va a hundir más que el Titanic ahora que está de moda otra vez.


----------



## malibux (16 Abr 2012)

¿Este banco es una especie de ING suizo? Es decir, sólo funciona por internet, ¿no? 
No encuentro su rating por las agencias de calificación.

No sé, por eso me da algo de culillo este banco. Pero también decía un usuario que ya es un banco bien establecido y con buenas opiniones.


----------



## windslegend (16 Abr 2012)

Pillo sitio que también estoy interesado en el tema. 
Para traer el dinero de vuelta con tener una cuenta en ING no veo mayor problema por las comisiones no????
Prefiero un 1,4% allí, que total para lo que nos están dando aquí mejor tenerlo a salvo.


----------



## IzsI (17 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> ¿Este banco es una especie de ING suizo? Es decir, sólo funciona por internet, ¿no?
> No encuentro su rating por las agencias de calificación.
> 
> No sé, por eso me da algo de culillo este banco. Pero también decía un usuario que ya es un banco bien establecido y con buenas opiniones.



mira esto es lo que dicen en otro foro: 

Respecto a la fiabilidad del banco, estos son los datos que tengo:
- Está en el listado de "Swiss Market Exchange" desde 2000 (número de seguridad 1067586; ISIN CH0010675863).
- Tiene sede física en Gland y oficina en Zürich.
- Tiene 355 empleados y más de 170.000 clientes.
- Está sometido a la supervisión de la Autoridad de Supervisión Financiera del mercado suizo (FINMA).
- Es miembro de la Asociación de Banqueros Suizos.
- Su portal es el más visitado de las plataformas financieras de Suiza (lo que incluye diez millones de páginas cada día).

Cómo abrir cuenta en el extranjero por internet - Foro Ahorristas


----------



## d3d (17 Abr 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Además, he llamado a ING y, efectivamente, las transferencias a Suiza (y Noruega) son gratuitas hasta 50.000 lereles.



Hablas de ING Direct, imagino. ¿Estás seguro de eso? Yo hice una transferencia en su día (pequeña, unos 5 mil) de España (EUR) a Suiza (CHF) y sí que me cobraron comisión. Hice las cuentas y me cuadraba el cambio de divisa + la comisión de transferencia con lo que sale en su libro de tarifas.


----------



## feresl (17 Abr 2012)

Por lo que decís la cuenta la puedes tener bien en Euros,FCH,o Dólares.Mi pregunta es ¿pagas comisiones por pasar de una divisa a otra? en su caso ¿Cúanto es la comisión?.Hago estas preguntas porque he visto informaciones contradictorias y en la página del banco la verdad es que no me acabo de aclarar.

Saludos


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (17 Abr 2012)

d3d dijo:


> Hablas de ING Direct, imagino. ¿Estás seguro de eso? Yo hice una transferencia en su día (pequeña, unos 5 mil) de España (EUR) a Suiza (CHF) y sí que me cobraron comisión. Hice las cuentas y me cuadraba el cambio de divisa + la comisión de transferencia con lo que sale en su libro de tarifas.



Cuanto te costo si no es mucha la indiscrecion?

Yo tambien voy a transferir dinero dede ING. A DB aleman me costo 0


----------



## sapoconcho (17 Abr 2012)

d3d dijo:


> Hablas de ING Direct, imagino. ¿Estás seguro de eso? Yo hice una transferencia en su día (pequeña, unos 5 mil) de España (EUR) a Suiza (CHF) y sí que me cobraron comisión. Hice las cuentas y me cuadraba el cambio de divisa + la comisión de transferencia con lo que sale en su libro de tarifas.



Efectivamente, hablo de ING Direct. Y sólo te puedo indicar lo que me han dicho ya que, de momento, no he realizado transferencias internacionales. Yo llamé y me registré como cliente, les pregunté el coste de transferencia de 10.000 lereles (por decir algo) a Suiza o Noruega (paises no UE pero si Schegen) y me dijo "voy a consultar sus datos". Y resultó ser eso, 0€.
Tb puede ser porque yo tenga cuenta nómina. He leído de gente que ha comentado que sí te cobran si realizas la transferencia desde la cuenta naranja... así que cuidadín. Mejor enterarse antes.


----------



## Milo (17 Abr 2012)

Busco banco "inembargable" ¿esto es más seguro que hispanistán? He intentado abrir cuentas bancarias en Cajas de ahorro, en bancos, y como soy pepito moroso no me dejan hacerlo. He conseguido solicitar una cuenta por internet, pero aún no la tengo, y otra "protegiendome" detrás de un NIF (una SL). Pero me temo que embarguen el dinero que pueda ingresar, como me pasa en otros bancos. Necesito vender algunas propiedades que aún conservo, no por mucho tiempo, pero no me lo van a pagar en billetes (creo) entonces si necesito una cuenta para cobrar un cheque, ¿esta me sirve? 

Gracias. 
pido perdón por ser pepito moroso en foro de ahorradores burbujistas, me asocié con quien no debía, gracias mil


----------



## Milo (17 Abr 2012)

¿y si el comprador no tiene PLATA? ¿qué hago? tengo que dar facilidades, tengo prisa...


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Menuda pasada.
> 
> Si un banco es siempre peligroso, un Ciberbanco debe ser fuera de categoría.
> 
> ...



no será lo mejor pero es una diversificación más y teniendo cuenta en un banco suizo sea o no on-line podrás sacar todos los ahorros mejor que otros fuera de la zona UE, que es lo que ahora mismo parece que peligra.

Ante esta incertidumbre yo tendría en ING, en swissquote u otro banco suizo y en metales. porcentajes a elegir según el poderío de cada uno.

Las referencias del banco las han puesto antes y parece tan fiable como cualquier otro suizo:




IzsI dijo:


> mira esto es lo que dicen en otro foro:
> 
> Respecto a la fiabilidad del banco, estos son los datos que tengo:
> - Está en el listado de "Swiss Market Exchange" desde 2000 (número de seguridad 1067586; ISIN CH0010675863).
> ...


----------



## Vidar (17 Abr 2012)

Milo dijo:


> Busco banco "inembargable" ¿esto es más seguro que hispanistán? He intentado abrir cuentas bancarias en Cajas de ahorro, en bancos, y como soy *pepito moroso *no me dejan hacerlo. He conseguido solicitar una cuenta por internet, pero aún no la tengo, y otra "protegiendome" detrás de un NIF (una SL). Pero me temo que embarguen el dinero que pueda ingresar, como me pasa en otros bancos. *Necesito vender algunas propiedades que aún conservo, no por mucho tiempo*, pero no me lo van a pagar en billetes (creo) entonces si necesito una cuenta para cobrar un cheque, ¿esta me sirve?
> 
> Gracias.
> pido perdón por ser pepito moroso en foro de ahorradores burbujistas, me asocié con quien no debía, gracias mil



El problema no es tuyo, es de quien te compre propiedades a punto de embargar por que te pueden acusar de alzamiento de bienes y quitarles lo comprado.

Siento lo de los socios cabrones.


----------



## Milo (17 Abr 2012)

Las consecuencias son esas? les quitan lo comprado? y yo entonces les devuelvo el dinero? o también me lo embargan? Esta propiedad que quiero vender no está pignorada, lo que ocurre es que temo que me la quieran embargar -y prefiero venderla- dado el grado de blindaje legal que parece tener el contrato firmado hacia la propiedad que sí está hipotecada (reclamaremos la deuda sobre todos los bienes que tengas, que tendrás, y que pudieras tener, amén... o algo así)


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2012)

Milo dijo:


> Las consecuencias son esas? les quitan lo comprado? y yo entonces les devuelvo el dinero? o también me lo embargan? Esta propiedad que quiero vender no está pignorada, lo que ocurre es que temo que me la quieran embargar -y prefiero venderla- dado el grado de blindaje legal que parece tener el contrato firmado hacia la propiedad que sí está hipotecada (reclamaremos la deuda sobre todos los bienes que tengas, que tendrás, y que pudieras tener, amén... o algo así)



Es que es así la cosa, si tienes *propiedades inscritas *a tu nombre están sujetas a que si te reclaman mediante embargo deben estar disponibles para el acreedor o masa acreedora.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Bueno, sobre Swissquote, aquí he encontrado una de cal y otra de arena:
> 
> Swissquote Bank - Opinin - En Suiza, desde casa ("cuenta bancaria en Suiza de manera rápida, cómoda y baratísima")
> 
> ...



Con el nivel de desesperación del gobierno no me extrañaría que después de la obligación de declarar las cuentas en el extranjero inventara un impuesto sobre las mismas, pero es imposible que obliguen a otros paises a repatriar capitales.

Una pregunta: ¿En la oficina física de swissquote se pueden hacer ingresos y retiradas de efectivo?

Ya sé que es para nota


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Bueno, sobre Swissquote, aquí he encontrado una de cal y otra de arena:
> 
> Swissquote Bank - Opinin - En Suiza, desde casa ("cuenta bancaria en Suiza de manera rápida, cómoda y baratísima")
> 
> ...



Yo es que no tengo nada claro que por tener el dinero en Swiss Quote ya nos libremos del corralito, nuestro dinero sigue estando sujeto a fiscalización por parte de la Hacienda Española, al fin y al cabo. :


----------



## sapoconcho (18 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Yo es que no tengo nada claro que por tener el dinero en Swiss Quote ya nos libremos del corralito, nuestro dinero sigue estando sujeto a fiscalización por parte de la Hacienda Española, al fin y al cabo. :



Es que precisamente el problema del corralito es que no hay una guía para librarse de él. Es como la expropiación de YPF, se hacen leyes ad hoc para el tema en cuestión por lo que es "imposible" (una forma es no declarar la cuenta pero claro, entonces no puedes transferir el dinero sino que tendrás que llevar tu el dinero) para el fulano medio estar completamente inmunizado contra eso: de ahí el rollo de la diversificación.
Idem para una salida del Euro. No hay reglas escritas. No hay protocolos.

PS. Otra gente propone comprar acciones, bonos, etf´s... extranjeros mediante brokers extranjeros (pero tendrás que asociar una cuenta de retorno del nominal extranjera también), otros comprar plata y guardarla en calcetines, otros comprar latunes y así tendrás tantas soluciones como gente hay en el foro. Conclusión: diversificar. Malo será que te jod*n en todos los frentes.
PS2. Esto contando con que lleguemos al apocalipsis que tampoco está tan claro. Pero mejor pagar una prima por un seguro que luego ::::::


----------



## manson10 (18 Abr 2012)

A todo esto, alguien sabe si el cerrar la cuenta es tan facil como abrirla?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Menuda pasada.
> 
> Si un banco es siempre peligroso, un Ciberbanco debe ser fuera de categoría.
> 
> ...



Creo que a la mayoria de los foreros tenemos nuestros bienes en dinero fiat no por gusto si no por que no mas remedio.

Tarde para entrar en metales


----------



## minosabe (20 Abr 2012)

a ver, os cuento: me he puesto en contacto con el Zurcher Kantonalbank, según GlobalFinance el mejor banco de Suiza, y no hay problema para abrir una cuenta de no residentes. Eso sí, me tengo que presentar in person en su central de Zurich y poner un mínimo de 100 mil euros. Todavía no tengo información escrita sobre comisiones, convertibilidad y todo eso porque, de momento, sólo he hablado por telef con un agente que se me ha puesto en contacto. 
¿Alguien por aquí tiene referencias de ese banco? En cuanto a la suma, espero poder llegar a esa cantidad si sumo lo mío a lo de algunos familiares en cuenta conjunta. Sí, soy pobre, pero no me gustaría que me quiten lo mío.


----------



## Vidar (20 Abr 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> a ver, os cuento: me he puesto en contacto con el Zurcher Kantonalbank, según GlobalFinance el mejor banco de Suiza, y no hay problema para abrir una cuenta de no residentes. Eso sí, me tengo que presentar in person en su central de Zurich y poner un mínimo de 100 mil euros. Todavía no tengo información escrita sobre comisiones, convertibilidad y todo eso porque, de momento, sólo he hablado por telef con un agente que se me ha puesto en contacto.
> ¿Alguien por aquí tiene referencias de ese banco? En cuanto a la suma, espero poder llegar a esa cantidad si sumo lo mío a lo de algunos familiares en cuenta conjunta. Sí, soy pobre, pero no me gustaría que me quiten lo mío.



Tennos al tanto de las condiciones del ZKB, estaría bien saberlo.


----------



## damnit (21 Abr 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Con el nivel de desesperación del gobierno no me extrañaría que después de la obligación de declarar las cuentas en el extranjero inventara un impuesto sobre las mismas, pero es imposible que obliguen a otros paises a repatriar capitales.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿En la oficina física de swissquote se pueden hacer ingresos y retiradas de efectivo?
> 
> Ya sé que es para nota



Sí, si se puede. En la documetnación te mencionan que puedes ingresar electrónicamente o en su oficina de Gland (CH)


----------



## malibux (21 Abr 2012)

Siento desviar un poco el hilo de lo que es estrictamente el tema. 

He visto que aquí en España hay alguna sucursal de UBS y Credit Suisse. Ni idea si dejarán abrir una cuenta desde aquí, pero en que me entere, lo escribo aquí.

Me imagino que estos bancos no tendrán nada que ver con el FGD español.


----------



## AMP (21 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Siento desviar un poco el hilo de lo que es estrictamente el tema.
> 
> He visto que aquí en España hay alguna sucursal de UBS y Credit Suisse. Ni idea si dejarán abrir una cuenta desde aquí, pero en que me entere, lo escribo aquí.
> 
> Me imagino que estos bancos no tendrán nada que ver con el FGD español.



Pues sí que tienen que ver:

FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entdades de Crdito


----------



## malibux (21 Abr 2012)

AMP dijo:


> Pues sí que tienen que ver:
> 
> FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entdades de Crdito



Ouch, mi gozo en un pozo


----------



## Vidar (22 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Ouch, mi gozo en un pozo



Pues ya lo estás viendo, swissquote del tirón (siempre en CFH).


----------



## minosabe (22 Abr 2012)

*cuenta en zurichkantonalbank*

Estos son los requisitos, todos muy comprensibles:
- Personal presence at our main branch in Zurich

- Minimum sum of EUR 100’000 (transfers from different banks possible)

- The funds have to be declared and fully taxed in Spain.


- Identification document (passport)

- Evidence of your transferring assets (Working contract, sale contracts, inheritance contract – depending what is needed in your case…etc.)

- bank statement where the funds are coming from


----------



## currito (22 Abr 2012)

¿las OTE desde ING España serían gratis o no?


----------



## GreenBack (22 Abr 2012)

Me han enviado un sobre con la dirección del banco para que les remita la documentación. Señalan que es un sobre pre-pagado pero se ve un sobre normal, blanco con la dirección de swissquote impresa. ¿Se han confundido de sobre o los vuestros son iguales?
Se me hace raro que no tenga ningún tipo de inscripción señalando que es prepagado...


----------



## currito (22 Abr 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Sí, si se puede. En la documetnación te mencionan que puedes ingresar electrónicamente o en su oficina de Gland (CH)



Como el tema de movimiento de capitales te permite llevar encima hasta 10 mil, supongo que sería posible presentarse en su central sin problema alguno en aeropuertos con 9 mil encima para ingresar, no?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Abr 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Con el nivel de desesperación del gobierno no me extrañaría que después de la obligación de declarar las cuentas en el extranjero inventara un impuesto sobre las mismas, pero es imposible que obliguen a otros paises a repatriar capitales.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿En la oficina física de swissquote se pueden hacer ingresos y retiradas de efectivo?
> 
> Ya sé que es para nota



No, en su oficina física no se pueden hacer ingresos ni retiradas de efectivos. Si ingresos, en Suiza desde Correos. Si extranjero transferencia bancaria. 

Para retirar dinero, a otra cuenta en la que figures como titular, da lo mismo si es nacional que extranjera.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Abr 2012)

GreenBack dijo:


> Me han enviado un sobre con la dirección del banco para que les remita la documentación. Señalan que es un sobre pre-pagado pero se ve un sobre normal, blanco con la dirección de swissquote impresa. ¿Se han confundido de sobre o los vuestros son iguales?
> Se me hace raro que no tenga ningún tipo de inscripción señalando que es prepagado...



Yo puse sello de Correos para extranjero, Europa NO CEE (no recuerdo si costó 1 euro o 2).


----------



## Bubble Boy (22 Abr 2012)

En el último informe que ha hecho Juan Carlos Barba sobre trasvase de capitales en Europa no aparece Suiza, si no, lo íbamos a flipar.


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Abr 2012)

Y como teneis los dineros, en EUR o CHF?


----------



## IzsI (22 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Y como teneis los dineros, en EUR o CHF?



En mi caso por ahora en EUR, te rentan un 1.4% y en el momento que vea el EUR peligrar lo paso a CHF, aunque también hay que tener en cuenta lo intervenido que esta el CHF y si el SNB lo "suelta" se pone en paridad con el euro y perderemos dinero si no hemos pasado antes nuestro dinero a CHF.


Por otra parte, al rellenar el formulario DD1 del BdE en saldo de apertura no pongais nada porque yo puse 100€ y me ha contestando el BdE diciendome que justifique de donde sale esa cantidad. También tener en cuenta que al solicitar el DD1 te mandan dos formularios iguales, hay que rellenar los dos y mandarlos juntos.


----------



## kader35 (22 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Por otra parte, al rellenar el formulario DD1 del BdE en saldo de apertura no pongais nada porque yo puse 100€ y me ha contestando el BdE diciendome que justifique de donde sale esa cantidad. También tener en cuenta que al solicitar el DD1 te mandan dos formularios iguales, hay que rellenar los dos y mandarlos juntos.



¿No hay problema en no poner nada en el saldo de apertura?

Lo de la justificación debe ser automático al abrir cuentas en Suiza porque si no no se entiende que tengas que justificar esa "calderilla"


----------



## IzsI (22 Abr 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> ¿No hay problema en no poner nada en el saldo de apertura?
> 
> Lo de la justificación debe ser automático al abrir cuentas en Suiza porque si no no se entiende que tengas que justificar esa "calderilla"




Creo que no hay que poner nada, de todas formas la semana que viene intentaré llamar al BdE para que me lo confirmen, no se si alguien sabe algo más de este tema.


----------



## minosabe (22 Abr 2012)

*quotebank*

Los que os habéis decidido por el quotebank ya tenéis una idea clara de su solvencia y seriedad?
Los trámites con el bde para la justificación de la apertura de cuenta en Suiza, cómo se inician?


----------



## mecaweto (23 Abr 2012)

Acabo de solicitar la apertura de cuenta. He revisado el hilo y sigo teniendo dos dudas:

-¿Cobran o no comisiones haciendo la transferencia desde la cuenta nómina de ING Direct?

-¿Cual es el coste del cambio de moneda dentro de la cuenta? ¿Se aplica el tipo oficial mas alguna comisión?.


----------



## Alienado en reconversión (23 Abr 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Los que os habéis decidido por el quotebank ya tenéis una idea clara de su solvencia y seriedad?



Hay algunas referencias a favor:

"SWISSQUOTE
Swissquote has no exposure to the sub-prime mortgage business.

First month of trading: September 1999 in Switzerland; IPO on the Swiss Market Exchange in May 2000 to raise capital required to get a banking license. Raised CHF90m (€55m)
Start-up money: CHF100,000 (€ 61,534)
Product range: Investments to manage private wealth, from structured products to US$-CHF exchange trade
Sales channels: www.swissquote.ch
Marketing spend: €6.8m budget: main sponsor of a daily stock market report on Channel 1; half of budget on online advertising"

Start-Up: Swissquote - CNBC Business


"The plus points of Advanced Trader are as follows:
*Well-regulated under Swiss laws and offered under a licensed banking umbrella.*
No dealing desk, STP broker offering liquidity from top tier providers.
Uncluttered and simple trading platform and charting
Excellent account reporting.
Good order-placement ********ality."

ACM - Swissquote Bank Review


A la espera de que llegue la documentación. Si lo veo medianamente claro, abro cuenta.
Otra cosa es mover una cifra importante. Se agradecen opiniones...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Abr 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Acabo de solicitar la apertura de cuenta. He revisado el hilo y sigo teniendo dos dudas:
> 
> -¿Cobran o no comisiones haciendo la transferencia desde la cuenta nómina de ING Direct?
> 
> -¿Cual es el coste del cambio de moneda dentro de la cuenta? ¿Se aplica el tipo oficial mas alguna comisión?.



A la primera pregunta, debes dirigirte a ING, Swissquote no te cobran nada por ingresar. En cambio los bancos de aquí sí cobran por enviar, ya quisiera ver yo los que dicen que es gratuito.

A la segunda, ellos te ofrecen un tipo de cambio cuando usas la función "Change". Si te vale, aceptas. Y si no, no haces nada. No estoy seguro si el tipo de cambio que te ofrecen lleva ya incluida una comisión. Cobrártela como tal no lo hacen.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Abr 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Los que os habéis decidido por el quotebank ya tenéis una idea clara de su solvencia y seriedad?
> Los trámites con el bde para la justificación de la apertura de cuenta en Suiza, cómo se inician?



Si quieres puedes solicitar el impreso este del BdE. Yo creo que hasta 600k euros no es necesario.


----------



## sapoconcho (23 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si quieres puedes solicitar el impreso este del BdE. Yo creo que hasta 600k euros no es necesario.



Es obligatorio informar de la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero sea cual sea la cantidad con la que la abras. Simplemente por abrirla. (modelo DD1)
Además, habrás de informar si transfieres más de 600k€. (modelo DD2)

Aquí se realizan los trámites y es posible realizarlos con el dni-e
Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior


----------



## manson10 (23 Abr 2012)

El rellenar el DD1 con el DNIe lleva tiempo? O son 4 datos los que te piden?


----------



## hmillan (23 Abr 2012)

*Transferencias gratis a Suiza*

Yo os puedo confirmar, que desde Selfbank no cobran por realizar tranferencias a Suiza.

Nosotros pagamos unos servicios de internet a un proveedor, desde hace un año nos pide el pago en una cuenta en Suiza. Suelen ser unos 2500€ al mes y todas las tranferencias las realizo desde Selbank sin que me cobran nada.

Las tengo en 2 dias ya reflejadas en mi cuenta de este proveedor como saldo. Igual llegan en un dia y les cuesta 24 horas actualizar el saldo.

Realmente solo utilizamos esa cuenta de selfbank, para esas transferencias. Normalmente no tengo dinero en selfbank, cuando quiero realizar una tranfernecia, transfiero desde mi cuenta del sabadell al selfbank y al día siguiente ya tengo el dinero en selfbank y realizo la tranferencia al banco de suiza.
Comisiones 0,00€
Mire de hacer esta transferencia directa desde el sabadel a suiza y creo que eran 40€ de comisiones.

Al que le interese le puedo pasar alguna invitacion del selfbank, que creo que nos daran 30€ a cada uno si llegas a ingresar 1000€ en tu nueva cuenta de selfbank y te has dado de alta con la invitación de otro cliente selfbank.


----------



## Geme (24 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que Swissquote tiene muy buena pinta, sobre todo por la facilidad para abrir la cuenra y tenerla ahí por si acaso.

Mi duda es si realmente sirve de algo tener esta cuenta?
Es decir ante un posible corralito o vuelta a la peseta, el estado al estar al corriente de estas cuentas debido al formulario DD1, podría entonces bloquear el capital de las cuentas o repatriarlo ?

¿Tiene sentido entonces tener una cuenta en Suiza si los vas a notificar al BDE?


----------



## malibux (24 Abr 2012)

Geme dijo:


> La verdad es que Swissquote tiene muy buena pinta, sobre todo por la facilidad para abrir la cuenra y tenerla ahí por si acaso.
> 
> Mi duda es si realmente sirve de algo tener esta cuenta?
> Es decir ante un posible corralito o vuelta a la peseta, el estado al estar al corriente de estas cuentas debido al formulario DD1, podría entonces bloquear el capital de las cuentas o repatriarlo ?
> ...



Eso puede pasar en todos los países del mundo. Pero sería bastante más probable en países de la UE con € (tipo Alemania, Francia) que en países que viven de los bancos y que tienen secreto bancario como Suiza, Luxemburgo, que es raro que llegasen a ese tipo de acuerdos con un país quebrado a no ser que fuera dinero negro.


----------



## IzsI (24 Abr 2012)

Geme dijo:


> La verdad es que Swissquote tiene muy buena pinta, sobre todo por la facilidad para abrir la cuenra y tenerla ahí por si acaso.
> 
> Mi duda es si realmente sirve de algo tener esta cuenta?
> Es decir ante un posible corralito o vuelta a la peseta, el estado al estar al corriente de estas cuentas debido al formulario DD1, podría entonces bloquear el capital de las cuentas o repatriarlo ?
> ...



Sí no lo notificas y haces una transferencia desde aquí te pillan seguro, la única forma para que no se enteraran sería llevarte el maletín lleno de dinero por la frontera y recuerda que más de 10.000€ por persona no se pueden llevar.

Repatriar el dinero imposible, pero poner un gravamen de un 30% o 40% perfectamente. Otra opción sería ir directamente a Suiza a por tu dinero.


----------



## micamor (24 Abr 2012)

Qué manera de complicarse la vida.
Declaras la cuenta, y punto.
Luego vas haciendo transferencias y punto.
El único problema es cuando pongan el impuesto del patrimonio. Todo depende del dinero que tengas.
Y NO, NO, pueden repatriar el dinero.
Otra forma, es llevártelo en maletín, pero en ese caso tienes que declararlo. En caso contrario si te pillan te quedas sin dinero.
¿Cómo se declara?, Pues dices que te llevas 49.999 Euros, para gastos personales.
Si te interrogan, dices que tienes vicios caros, que te gustan los polvos a 2300 Euros cada uno. Que eres de burbuja y puedes tirar en un día 20 polvos. Entonces: 2300x20 =46.000, el resto es para pagar el hotel.
La cantidad de 2300 es por si acaso, te dicen que por encima de 2500 necesitas factura, aunque estés en el extranjero.


Lo de los polvos, puedes decirlo tranquilo, por ejemplo en Alemania están legalizados.


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Abr 2012)

Geme dijo:


> La verdad es que Swissquote tiene muy buena pinta, sobre todo por la facilidad para abrir la cuenra y tenerla ahí por si acaso.
> 
> Mi duda es si realmente sirve de algo tener esta cuenta?
> Es decir ante un posible corralito o vuelta a la peseta, el estado al estar al corriente de estas cuentas debido al formulario DD1, podría entonces bloquear el capital de las cuentas o repatriarlo ?
> ...



Declaralo siempre, te va a evitar muchos problemas, y más aún cuando existen tratados a nivel OCDE para eliminar el secreto bancario. Si tu dinero es lícito, el sr.Montoro no se puede meter a donde lleves tu dinero. Muchos del foro opinan que es bueno a países no UE o a luxemburgo, puede ser una buena opción entonces. No lo lleves a Argentina por si las moscas :XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Abr 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Qué manera de complicarse la vida.
> Declaras la cuenta, y punto.
> Luego vas haciendo transferencias y punto.
> El único problema es cuando pongan el impuesto del patrimonio. Todo depende del dinero que tengas.
> ...



Jaja! muy bueno!. 

Que si lo haces en persona y sin complejos mucho mejor, por supuesto. Con la comisión que te van a cobrar los bancos de aquí te pillas ya un plane low cost a Genève (Gland está muy cerca) o a Zürich.


----------



## rory (25 Abr 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Qué manera de complicarse la vida.
> Declaras la cuenta, y punto.
> Luego vas haciendo transferencias y punto.
> El único problema es cuando pongan el impuesto del patrimonio. Todo depende del dinero que tengas.
> ...



Serían 99.999 euros máximo por persona, creo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Abr 2012)

Geme dijo:


> La verdad es que Swissquote tiene muy buena pinta, sobre todo por la facilidad para abrir la cuenra y tenerla ahí por si acaso.
> 
> Mi duda es si realmente sirve de algo tener esta cuenta?
> Es decir ante un posible corralito o vuelta a la peseta, el estado al estar al corriente de estas cuentas debido al formulario DD1, podría entonces bloquear el capital de las cuentas o repatriarlo ?
> ...



Lo mejor sería pasar de ellos y no decir nada.


----------



## Pepinho (25 Abr 2012)

Creo que ya estará todo ocupado por las empresas del Ibex. Hay que joderse la bajada que se han pegado en un par de meses. ¡De verguenza¡.
Ahora a sacar papel y ver cuantos incautos caen.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (26 Abr 2012)

up! 

Yo ya he solicitado la savings. Ahora solo queda enterarse de un posble corralito con antelación suficiente


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Abr 2012)

A mi me ha llegado hoy la documentación. A ver si la traduzco.

Hay que enviar DNI o Pasaporte? Tiene que ser compulsado por cojones por un notario o lo puede compulsar un agente de la ley?


----------



## Vidar (27 Abr 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Hay que enviar fotocopia del DNI compulsada por un "notary". Entiendo que es un notario, pero en mi caso voy a ir a una comisaría al lado del trabajo (paso de pagar a estafadores) a ver si hay suerte. Ya os contaré si cuela...



Hombre, el notario me ha cobrado hoy por compulsar el pasaporte 3,5€, con un sello pegatina con un símbolo europeo y no sé que más hostias.

Me mosquea que estos de Swissquote den tantas facilidades para abrir cuenta en suiza, los demás te hacen ir en persona.

Veremos si no nos estafan a todos... :cook:


----------



## IzsI (27 Abr 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Hombre, el notario me ha cobrado hoy por compulsar el pasaporte 3,5€, con un sello pegatina con un símbolo europeo y no sé que más hostias.
> 
> Me mosquea que estos de Swissquote den tantas facilidades para abrir cuenta en suiza, los demás te hacen ir en persona.
> 
> Veremos si no nos estafan a todos... :cook:



Es un banco online tipo ING, por eso mismo dan estas facilidades para la apertura de una cuenta.
De todas formas tu ahora firmas el contrato y te quedas una copia, algo físico si que tienes, lo único que no puedes ir a la oficina de la esquina a cantarle las cuarenta al "banquero" de turno.


Confio en que sean gente seria, están al lado de los alemanes algo se les pegará ::


Yo fui al notario y unos 3€ me cobró por compulsar el DNI, metes el papel que te de en la carta que traen en la documentación, además de la copia del contrato que creo que es la copia B y con esto está todo.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (27 Abr 2012)

Pensais notificar la apertura de cuenta en el extrajero al señor windows o pasaréis de todo?


----------



## taipan (27 Abr 2012)

¿Alguno sabe cual es el plazo para declarar la cuenta en el Banco de España desde que la abres? ¿o no hay plazo y se puede declarar meses (años) mas tarde?


----------



## alopaco (27 Abr 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe cual es el plazo para declarar la cuenta en el Banco de España desde que la abres? ¿o no hay plazo y se puede declarar meses (años) mas tarde?



Leí en algún sitio que tienes 30 días desde la apertura para notificar al BDE mediante el DD1...

Aunque no te lo puedo asegurar 100%


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Una pregunta, en caso de tener que repatriar los ahorros a España tras un corralito, cómo lo haríamos? :cook:

No sé si me explico.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado hoy la documentación. A ver si la traduzco.
> 
> Hay que enviar DNI o Pasaporte? Tiene que ser compulsado por cojones por un notario o lo puede compulsar un agente de la ley?



Entiendo que es más seguro compulsar el pasaporte, por motivos obvios. 




megamik dijo:


> Hay que enviar fotocopia del DNI compulsada por un "notary". Entiendo que es un notario, pero en mi caso voy a ir a una comisaría al lado del trabajo (paso de pagar a estafadores) a ver si hay suerte. Ya os contaré si cuela...



A mí me cobraron más una entidad municipal (que no sirvió de nada) que el notario. El notario me cobró unos 4 euros y encima me puso la coletilla en inglés que piden (this is a true copy of the original). Si no te la ponen deberás ir a un traductor colegiado que te certifique la traducción notarial. 



Vidar dijo:


> Hombre, el notario me ha cobrado hoy por compulsar el pasaporte 3,5€, con un sello pegatina con un símbolo europeo y no sé que más hostias.
> 
> Me mosquea que estos de Swissquote den tantas facilidades para abrir cuenta en suiza, los demás te hacen ir en persona.
> 
> Veremos si no nos estafan a todos... :cook:



Serían más afectados que los de las preferentes 



Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Pensais notificar la apertura de cuenta en el extrajero al señor windows o pasaréis de todo?



Claro, habrá que hacerlo. Hoy me pasaré por la web de la Agencia Tributaria a ver si lo encuentro. En caso contrario lo consultaré a un gestor la próxima semana.



taipan dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe cual es el plazo para declarar la cuenta en el Banco de España desde que la abres? ¿o no hay plazo y se puede declarar meses (años) mas tarde?



Tengo entendido que la declaración al BdE no es requisito legal imprescindible hasta 600k euros.



YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Una pregunta, en caso de tener que repatriar los ahorros a España tras un corralito, cómo lo haríamos? :cook:
> 
> No sé si me explico.



Perfectamente. Pones una transferencia a tu cuenta en España o cualquier otro banco mundial en el que figures como titular.


----------



## micamor (27 Abr 2012)

rory dijo:


> Serían 99.999 euros máximo por persona, creo.



Puede que tengas razón, ahora no me acuerdo. He puesto 50.000, ya que es la cantidad que puedes transferir en el espacio SEPA, cobrándote los mismo impuesto que una transferencia entre dos entidades españolas (en teoría).


----------



## malibux (27 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, aquí está el famoso DD1:

Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

P.D: la semana que viene haré un post con información sobre cómo abrir una cuenta en Banque Cantonale de Geneve o Credit Suisse.


----------



## taipan (27 Abr 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Leí en algún sitio que tienes 30 días desde la apertura para notificar al BDE mediante el DD1...
> 
> Aunque no te lo puedo asegurar 100%



Gracias por la respuesta.

Y de no hacerlo... ¿cual es la sancion?


----------



## IzsI (27 Abr 2012)

Para aclarar el tema de si hay que informar al BdE o no, aquí os pongo la Circular 3/2006.

Lo de los 600.000€, si en uno año no superas esa cantidad de movimientos en tu cuenta no hace falta que les informes. mirar el punto 3 de la _NORMA CUARTA. Periodicidad y excepciones a la información_


http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/normativa/circu/CEC200603.pdf

Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio

NORMA PRIMERA. Obligación de informar
La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas
físicas o jurídicas residentes:
1 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de
ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades
registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito
extranjeras.

2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes
que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras,
a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores
y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos.








taipan dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Y de no hacerlo... ¿cual es la sancion?




Pienso que el BdE no puede enterarse del día que abriste la cuenta, lo único que pienso que si podría saber, es el momento en el que hagas una transferencia a la cuenta de Swissquote.

Por lo tanto, si todavía no tienes pensando hacer ninguna transferencia puedes esperar para informarles, pero si les informas y por lo que sea luego no llegas a meter dinero en la cuenta de Swissquote tampoco pienso que pase nada porque ellos sepan que tienes una cuenta en Suiza con cero euros:XX:.


----------



## LoboDeMar (27 Abr 2012)

Cojo sitio.

Interesa y mucho.

Traders, yo os himboco: sus acciones han caído un 40% durante el último año. ¿Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## taipan (28 Abr 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Para aclarar el tema de si hay que informar al BdE o no, aquí os pongo la Circular 3/2006.
> 
> Lo de los 600.000€, si en uno año no superas esa cantidad de movimientos en tu cuenta no hace falta que les informes. mirar el punto 3 de la _NORMA CUARTA. Periodicidad y excepciones a la información_
> 
> ...




Perfectamente aclarado IzsI, muchas gracias.

Es lo que tenia pensado pero no estaba seguro: abrir una cuenta "por si acaso" pero tenerla con cero euros... 

¿Y las comunicaciones a Hacienda que comentan otros foreros masa arriba?... supongo que habiendo comunicado al BAnco de España es automatica ¿no? . Quiero decir que no es necesario hacer otra declaración directamente a Hacienda...


----------



## feresl (30 Abr 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Acabo de solicitar la apertura de cuenta. He revisado el hilo y sigo teniendo dos dudas:
> 
> -¿Cobran o no comisiones haciendo la transferencia desde la cuenta nómina de ING Direct?
> 
> -¿Cual es el coste del cambio de moneda dentro de la cuenta? ¿Se aplica el tipo oficial mas alguna comisión?.



No hay comisión por el cambio de moneda pero el tipo de cambio aplicado es algo peor que el cambio oficial


----------



## Laureano2 (30 Abr 2012)

No hay posibilidad de tener tarjeta de credito asociada a la cuenta? Costes?


----------



## spam (30 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Claro, habrá que hacerlo. Hoy me pasaré por la web de la Agencia Tributaria a ver si lo encuentro. En caso contrario lo consultaré a un gestor la próxima semana.



A qué tipo de gestor se le puede hacer esta consulta? Yo también debería hacerla...


----------



## Laureano2 (30 Abr 2012)

*Credit Cards*

Swissquote-VISECA : a partnership serving your best interests
With our partner VISECA, we offer you a range of different credit cards. Choose the card that best suits your needs from among a range of Mastercard Gold and Visa Gold cards.
With your credit card, bills are debited directly to your Swissquote personal account. If your account balance is negative, you will be charged a late interest fee. 

*Conditions for obtaining a credit card*

You can obtain a credit card under the following conditions. You must:


have a trading bank account in your name with Swissquote
 have a permanent balance in your account higher than or equal to double the limit of your card
 sign a general deed of pledge and assignment
 sign a lombard loan contract (Collateral Loan Facility Agreement)


----------



## Faramir (1 May 2012)

Buenos días, 

Después de haber visto es hilo, he entrado a la página de SwissQuote para abrir una Dynamic Savings Account, pero al ir rellenando el formulario, no encuentro como poner dos titulares ( mi mujer y yo) en la cuenta.

Si alguien me pudiese resolver este contratiempo le estaría muy agradecido


----------



## rubx2002 (1 May 2012)

*Las transferencias a Suiza desde SelfBank SI cobran*

Viendo tu confirmación, me decidí a abrir una cuenta en SelfBank. Hago todo el proceso y cuando voy a hacer la transferencia veo que no contempla Suiza como zona euro, y como estaba convencido por tu post, contacté con SelfBank, y me han dicho que NO. Para hacer transferencia a Suiza cobran 0,3%, minimo 20 Euros, y se hace desde la opción transferencias en otras divisas.

Gracias :S



hmillan dijo:


> Yo os puedo confirmar, que desde Selfbank no cobran por realizar tranferencias a Suiza.
> 
> Nosotros pagamos unos servicios de internet a un proveedor, desde hace un año nos pide el pago en una cuenta en Suiza. Suelen ser unos 2500€ al mes y todas las tranferencias las realizo desde Selbank sin que me cobran nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (1 May 2012)

Faramir dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Después de haber visto es hilo, he entrado a la página de SwissQuote para abrir una Dynamic Savings Account, pero al ir rellenando el formulario, no encuentro como poner dos titulares ( mi mujer y yo) en la cuenta.
> 
> Si alguien me pudiese resolver este contratiempo le estaría muy agradecido



la abres a nombre de un titular, te envían los papeles y añades los demás titulares que quieras en los papeles que devuelvas rellenando el formulario pdf que viene en la web:

support>forms>forms>Joint account agreement

cualquier pregunta te la resuelven llamándoles, tienen a 2 personas que hablan español.


----------



## malibux (1 May 2012)

rubx2002 dijo:


> Viendo tu confirmación, me decidí a abrir una cuenta en SelfBank. Hago todo el proceso y cuando voy a hacer la transferencia veo que no contempla Suiza como zona euro, y como estaba convencido por tu post, contacté con SelfBank, y me han dicho que NO. Para hacer transferencia a Suiza cobran 0,3%, minimo 20 Euros, y se hace desde la opción transferencias en otras divisas.
> 
> Gracias :S



Te dejo esta información, igual te sirve de algo.

Transferencias en la Unión Europea: el mismo coste y los mismos derechos y obligaciones

Aparte de las transferencias SEPA, nombra a Openbank, Uno-e o ING Direct como los bancos que no cobran por transferencias.


----------



## mecaweto (1 May 2012)

Buenas, ya me ha llegado toda la documentación y me la estoy empollando. Viene

-una tarjeta de coordenadas con las claves

-dos copias del contrato (A para ti, B para ellos)

-las instruciones para certificar el documento de identidad. En Suiza puedes hacerlo gratuitamente en las oficinas de Correos. Yo lo haré aqui mañana o pasado en un notario que no debería cobrarme mas de 3-4 euros según el BOE donde se publicarion los aranceles notariales (Honorarios notariales. Cuánto cuesta un notario. - notariado). No olvidaré comentarle que es para un banco extranjero y que tiene que poner algo (no se si es una pegatina o algo en inglés, no me ha quedado claro de mensajes anteriores).

-Dos libritos con las condiciones y riesgos.

-El sobre para el retorno. En la documentación pone que es pre-paid (prepagado), pero yo no veo que tenga nada especial aparte de la dirección, asi que iré a Correos y que me pongan el sello que haga falta.

Como tengo que poner como cotitular a mi santa, he descargado este documento http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/contrat_compte_joint_v7_e.pdf para rellenarlo con sus datos y enviarlo en el mismo sobre que las copias de DNI/pasaporte y el contrato. 

Por lo que ponen en la documentación, tienen oficinas físicas en Gland y Zurich, donde puedes depositar el dinero en persona.

Me quedan varias dudas:

-Todavia nadie ha aclarado del todo si en ING cobran o no por transferencias a Suiza.

-En la documentación me viene un nombre de usuario, pero no una contraseña para entrar. ¿Cuando tendré esa contraseña?. ¿De que modo me la enviarán?.

-El DD1 al Banco de España se debe notificar antes de un mes de la apertura de la cuenta, pero ¿como se cuando está abierta la cuenta realmente?.

-¿Como funciona lo de la notificación a la Hacienda española de los intereses cobrados?. ¿Lo hace el propio Swissquote o tienes que hacerlo tu cada año en la declaración de la renta? ¿Aplican alguna retención que luego envían ellos a la Hacienda española?.

Bueno, ahi queda eso. Seguiré escribiendo conforme vaya sabiendo mas. Se agradece si alguien mas nos va contando cosas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 May 2012)

spam dijo:


> A qué tipo de gestor se le puede hacer esta consulta? Yo también debería hacerla...



sencillo...al gestor que me asesora en la declaración de renta.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 May 2012)

Faramir dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Después de haber visto es hilo, he entrado a la página de SwissQuote para abrir una Dynamic Savings Account, pero al ir rellenando el formulario, no encuentro como poner dos titulares ( mi mujer y yo) en la cuenta.
> 
> Si alguien me pudiese resolver este contratiempo le estaría muy agradecido



tienes que rellenar un documento que encontrarás en su web, para que sea una cuenta que ellos llaman "compte joint". El documento debe llamarse algo parecido. 



rubx2002 dijo:


> Viendo tu confirmación, me decidí a abrir una cuenta en SelfBank. Hago todo el proceso y cuando voy a hacer la transferencia veo que no contempla Suiza como zona euro, y como estaba convencido por tu post, contacté con SelfBank, y me han dicho que NO. Para hacer transferencia a Suiza cobran 0,3%, minimo 20 Euros, y se hace desde la opción transferencias en otras divisas.
> 
> Gracias :S



Pues afortunado, porque a mi me cuesta un 0.6% + 18 € de comisión mínima. En julio me miraré lo de otras formas de transferencia... no es bueno dejar el dinero en malas manos... 




malibux dijo:


> Te dejo esta información, igual te sirve de algo.
> 
> Transferencias en la Unión Europea: el mismo coste y los mismos derechos y obligaciones
> 
> Aparte de las transferencias SEPA, nombra a Openbank, Uno-e o ING Direct como los bancos que no cobran por transferencias.



Miraré lo del SEPA, pero Openbank te garantizo que sí cobra comisiones en transferencias a Suiza. Al menos en modo normal.



mecaweto dijo:


> Buenas, ya me ha llegado toda la documentación y me la estoy empollando. Viene
> 
> -una tarjeta de coordenadas con las claves
> 
> ...



la cuenta está abierta cuando te envíen el password provisional. A partir de aquí ya puedes acceder (y transferirte dinero).

Lo de la notificación, me han dicho que en la declaración de renta, pero hoy consultaré un gestor más profesional.


----------



## anlloge (2 May 2012)

*CIM Banco*

¿Conoce alguien el banco suízo CIM?, pongo el enlace a su web, pues veo que aparece también en español. Ofrece la posibilidad de abrir una cuenta on line (creo que realizan una videoconferencia para la apertura).
¿Qué os parece este banco?

CIM Banca Privada | Private Banking | Cuenta bancaria | Servicios en línea

Figura entre los bancos de la Asociación de la Banca suíza

Respecto a las cuentas corrientes:

Cuentas bancarias, abrir una cuenta real en CIM Banco


----------



## eolico (2 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ¿Conoce alguien el banco suízo CIM?, pongo el enlace a su web, pues veo que aparece también en español. Ofrece la posibilidad de abrir una cuenta on line (creo que realizan una videoconferencia para la apertura).
> ¿Qué os parece este banco?
> 
> CIM Banca Privada | Private Banking | Cuenta bancaria | Servicios en línea
> ...



Coño!!!! 

"Coste trimestral de gestión de cuentas: 90 CHF" :: :: ::

300 euracos/año!!!! solo por logearse... y a partir de ahi el limite es el cielo...


----------



## Alami (2 May 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Coño!!!!
> 
> "Coste trimestral de gestión de cuentas: 90 CHF" :: :: ::
> 
> 300 euracos/año!!!! solo por logearse... y a partir de ahi el limite es el cielo...



Eso son fáciles de localizar por Andorra.


----------



## anlloge (2 May 2012)

Si, las condiciones no son ninguna maravilla. Aquí aparece el conjunto de las comisiones:

https://www.cimbanque.com/en/Feesandcommissions.aspx


----------



## eolico (2 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Si, las condiciones no son ninguna maravilla. Aquí aparece el conjunto de las comisiones:
> 
> https://www.cimbanque.com/en/Feesandcommissions.aspx



No habia visto esta tabla... :8:

Hay cosas medio razonables pero otras son de una jeta infinita.

Si algun dia abro cuenta en Suiza estos no veran mi dinero.


----------



## minosabe (2 May 2012)

*Transferencia al Swissquotebank*

Igual la pregunta es un poco tontita pero yo tengo por costumbre no hacer nunca transferencias. En su lugar, prefiero las OTE. ¿Hay algún recurso similar a la Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo en SwissQuoteBank? Lo digo porque así, normalmente, no te cobran comisión, aunque el período de transferencia es más largo.


----------



## micamor (2 May 2012)

A mí con Barclay no me cobra, siempre que sea en Euros.
Por cierto, los en los bancos suizos hay que mirar bien todas las comisiones.
Yo he visto en algunos que te cobran por ingresar dinero en efectivo.
Aunque también hay que decir, que la mayoría publican sus precios y comisiones, cosa que en España no lo hacen.


----------



## eolico (3 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> A mí con Barclay no me cobra, siempre que sea en Euros.
> Por cierto, los en los bancos suizos hay que mirar bien todas las comisiones.
> Yo he visto en algunos que te cobran por ingresar dinero en efectivo.
> Aunque también hay que decir, que la mayoría publican sus precios y comisiones, cosa que en España no lo hacen.



En España es mucho peor que eso, las tienen publicadas en el BdE, pero ni los empleados se las saben ni en el sistema informatico estan reflejadas correctamente, como me paso en La Caixa (como no!). Lo que es gratis en el ordenador sale por 60 euros!!! Y te dicen: "Mira, lo dice el ordenador", como si eso fueran las tablas de moises.

Por cierto son Caja de Ingenieros no se cobran tampoco las tranferencias hasta 50 mil euros dentro del area SEPA (que incluye Suiza).


----------



## Eismann (4 May 2012)

Me he hecho una cuenta en Swissquote y ya me ha llegado la contraseña. El tema es que entro y la conexión no se hace por https. El usuario y la contraseña parece que se envían al puerto 443 pero el resto va sin cifrar.
Cuando tenga tiempo le echaré un ojo con wireshark, pero la verdad que da mal rollo.


----------



## Vidar (5 May 2012)

Eismann dijo:


> Me he hecho una cuenta en Swissquote y ya me ha llegado la contraseña. El tema es que entro y la conexión no se hace por https. El usuario y la contraseña parece que se envían al puerto 443 pero el resto va sin cifrar.
> Cuando tenga tiempo le echaré un ojo con wireshark, pero la verdad que da mal rollo.



Por favor, puedes desarrollar las consecuencias de esto que dices?. 

gracias.


----------



## Eismann (5 May 2012)

Si la conexión no está cifrada "cualquiera" podría ver lo que nosotros vemos mientras estamos en la página del banco.
También podría realizar operaciones, aunque si se pide alguna clave de la tarjeta de esa que te dan, debería engañarnos para que la metamos, pero posible es.
Si no cerramos la sesión, y han capturado la coo.kie que usamos, podrían entrar cuando quisieran a nuestra cuenta, aunque no hacer operaciones ya que no tienen la tarjeta de claves. Esto suponiendo que te pidan una clave para realizar operaciones, que no lo sé porque tengo la cuenta a cero.

Resumiendo, que por el momento yo no voy a meter mi dinero ahí. Que estamos hablando de un BANCO que opera por INTERNET. Si estos no se preocupan por la seguridad...

Edit: Parece que sí que va cifrado, o al menos en parte. Mirando con wireshark sí que se usa SSL, y no solo para el login. Desde luego tanto firefox como chrome muestra la conexión como "no cifrada". ¿Algún experto en seguridad por aquí?


----------



## serhost (5 May 2012)

Eismann dijo:


> Si la conexión no está cifrada "cualquiera" podría ver lo que nosotros vemos mientras estamos en la página del banco.
> También podría realizar operaciones, aunque si se pide alguna clave de la tarjeta de esa que te dan, debería engañarnos para que la metamos, pero posible es.
> Si no cerramos la sesión, y han capturado la coo.kie que usamos, podrían entrar cuando quisieran a nuestra cuenta, aunque no hacer operaciones ya que no tienen la tarjeta de claves. Esto suponiendo que te pidan una clave para realizar operaciones, que no lo sé porque tengo la cuenta a cero.
> 
> ...



Mejor pide un experto que tenga cuenta allí.

También podrías ponernos los frames que usa la página (si lo hace) y unas capturas de pantalla de la página "no segura".


----------



## IzsI (5 May 2012)

Bueno aparte de los apuntes "técnicos" que estais dando de cifrado y tal, como ya han dicho la tarjeta de coordenadas sólo la tenemos nosotros en casa, y aparte sólo puedes hacer transferencias a otra cuenta que este a tu nombre, así que poco podría hacer alguien que consiguiera meterse en nuestra cuenta.

Además Swissquote es el banco online más grande de Suiza, por lo tanto me extraña que descuide algo tan importante como la seguridad. ienso:


----------



## Eismann (5 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Además Swissquote es el banco online más grande de Suiza, por lo tanto me extraña que descuide algo tan importante como la seguridad. ienso:



Tiene pinta de que la página sí está cifrada, pero por alguna razón los navegadores muestran lo contrario. Si en el navegador le dais a la izquierda de la barra de dirección la muestra como "no cifrada". La razón de por que pasa esto no lo sé. Tal vez solo una parte de la página y no toda vaya cifrada.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 May 2012)

intentad forzar siempre una dirección como https:// y no http://

No creo que un banco por internet no vaya con https si hasta las cajas de mierda de este país lo tienen.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (6 May 2012)

Bueno ya lo he mandado todo.

8 pavos del notario por certificar que soy quien digo ser.... manda huevos

Le he mandado el DNI en vez del pasaporte. Ya veremos si no me ponen pegas, aunque en el "check list" entiendo que el DNI es aceptable como medio para identificarte.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 May 2012)

Eismann dijo:


> Si la conexión no está cifrada "cualquiera" podría ver lo que nosotros vemos mientras estamos en la página del banco.
> También podría realizar operaciones, aunque si se pide alguna clave de la tarjeta de esa que te dan, debería engañarnos para que la metamos, pero posible es.
> Si no cerramos la sesión, y han capturado la coo.kie que usamos, podrían entrar cuando quisieran a nuestra cuenta, aunque no hacer operaciones ya que no tienen la tarjeta de claves. Esto suponiendo que te pidan una clave para realizar operaciones, que no lo sé porque tengo la cuenta a cero.
> 
> ...



que yo sepa, ni Caixabank, ni Santander, ni Catalunya Caixa, ni Openbank van con https. No sé muy bien la diferencia, pero funcionan con https bases de datos de un hospital de la XHUP donde trabajo, y parece un método antiguo y cutre. El navegador previene cada vez de sitio potencialmente peligroso. 
En resumen, Swissquote usa un sistema de identificación y claves bastante superior al de La Caixa, Catalunya Ciaxa y Openbank. 

En el ordenador de casa, tengo guardadas las claves de acceso en los llaveros (memorizan las contraseñas). Pues aún así, y habiéndole dado la contraseña de forma automática me la vuelve a pedir tecleada otra vez. Cosa que no ocurre en Openbank, con un sistema de claves más arcaico, ni en La Caixa, ni Santander, ni Catalunya Caixa.

Vamos, que en resumidas cuentas, me parece más seguro que los accesos on line de los bancos españoles.


----------



## uranoscopus (7 May 2012)

Claro que openbank y el resto de bancos van por https, haz la prueba en el navegador y veras https.

Como no tengas https, cualquier vecino captura tus paquetes de datos y te ve todo lo que mandas a la web, como el usuario, password, etc. 

Te lo digo porque yo lo he probado en casa.....

No te se ocurra entrar en una web con usuario y password si no es https.

SIEMPRE HTTPS.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> que yo sepa, ni Caixabank, ni Santander, ni Catalunya Caixa, ni Openbank van con https. No sé muy bien la diferencia, pero funcionan con https bases de datos de un hospital de la XHUP donde trabajo, y parece un método antiguo y cutre. El navegador previene cada vez de sitio potencialmente peligroso.
> En resumen, Swissquote usa un sistema de identificación y claves bastante superior al de La Caixa, Catalunya Ciaxa y Openbank.
> 
> En el ordenador de casa, tengo guardadas las claves de acceso en los llaveros (memorizan las contraseñas). Pues aún así, y habiéndole dado la contraseña de forma automática me la vuelve a pedir tecleada otra vez. Cosa que no ocurre en Openbank, con un sistema de claves más arcaico, ni en La Caixa, ni Santander, ni Catalunya Caixa.
> ...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 May 2012)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Claro que openbank y el resto de bancos van por https, haz la prueba en el navegador y veras https.
> 
> Como no tengas https, cualquier vecino captura tus paquetes de datos y te ve todo lo que mandas a la web, como el usuario, password, etc.
> 
> ...



Pues es cierto. Openbank, con un sistema de seguridad como Santander (sin tarjeta de claves) y de los más inseguros del país, usa https. La Caixa, Catalunya Caixa, y Santander, no. 

Por algo será, supongo. Hay otros métodos más seguros que la web formato https y con menos posibilidades de phising.

EDITO: Santander también lo usa, pero no usa claves con tarjeta.


----------



## Alienado en reconversión (7 May 2012)

Hace una rato me pregunta mi mujer si las gestiones para abrir la cuenta son urgentes. :8::8::8:

Despues del "crujido" de Bankia hoy, creo que está todo dicho...

Pues eso, marica el último.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 May 2012)

https garantiza entre otras cosas que la comunicación va cifrada de tu ordenador hasta el servidor, ten en cuenta que tu información antes de llegar a Suiza puede pasar por 10 o 15 routers distintos y en cada router puede haber un sistema de sniffing que rebote a otra red la información que quieran por ejemplo para analizar.

Yo jamás enviaré un login/pass, un PIN, o un número secreto a un banco si no veo en la barra https.

Hay otra opción que permite privacidad y es una conexión directa mediante VLAN contra el servidor pero eso no se utiliza para estos menesteres de la banca online que yo sepa.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

Garrapatez dijo:


> https garantiza entre otras cosas que la comunicación va cifrada de tu ordenador hasta el servidor, ten en cuenta que tu información antes de llegar a Suiza puede pasar por 10 o 15 routers distintos y en cada router puede haber un sistema de sniffing que rebote a otra red la información que quieran por ejemplo para analizar.
> 
> Yo jamás enviaré un login/pass, un PIN, o un número secreto a un banco si no veo en la barra https.
> 
> Hay otra opción que permite privacidad y es una conexión directa mediante VLAN contra el servidor pero eso no se utiliza para estos menesteres de la banca online que yo sepa.



Ponle que como mucho podrían saber lo que tienes en la cuenta. Nada más. El dinero no lo puedes sacar más que tú (o tu mujer si es cuenta joint).


----------



## damnit (8 May 2012)

Una preguntita, ¿los que habéis mandado la fotocopia compulsada del dni/pasaporte le habéis puesto la apostilla de La Haya? ¿o vale sólo con el sello y firma del notario?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Una preguntita, ¿los que habéis mandado la fotocopia compulsada del dni/pasaporte le habéis puesto la apostilla de La Haya? ¿o vale sólo con el sello y firma del notario?



no entiendo qué quieres decir con apostilla de La Haya.


----------



## damnit (8 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> no entiendo qué quieres decir con apostilla de La Haya.



el sello que te ponen en el colegio de notarios o en el ministerio de justicia para dar validez a la firma del notario de cara a cualquier entidad internacional, algo así me han contado.


----------



## opilano (8 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> +1
> 
> Menuda burbuja de metales hay liada.



Te equivocas, el burbujon de proporciones siderales es el correspondiente a los papelitos de colores, el del dinero FIAT.

Suerte


----------



## IzsI (8 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> el sello que te ponen en el colegio de notarios o en el ministerio de justicia para dar validez a la firma del notario de cara a cualquier entidad internacional, algo así me han contado.




Lo único que hace la Apostilla es poner en inglés lo que pone el notario cuando te compulsa el DNI.

No hace falta, por lo menos así fue en mi caso.


yo lo veo igual que Dekalogo10, en el caso de que pudieran entrar en tu cuenta (que no esta nada claro según los últimos comentarios) no podrían mover el dinero. Pero mejor confiar en Bankia y demás potencias del mejor sistema financiero del mundo.


----------



## damnit (8 May 2012)

Otra pregunta, ¿los que habéis abierto la cuenta, habéis comunicado al BdE con el preceptivo formulario DD1? (o como se diga)

¿cuál es el trámite para hacer esto?


----------



## Mamporrero (8 May 2012)

¿Alguno estáis trabajando ya con la cuenta de Swissquote?

He estado buscando info y he encontrado en Reuters su junta directiva. Espero que no nos haga pasar mal RATO xD


----------



## Vidar (8 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Otra pregunta, ¿los que habéis abierto la cuenta, habéis comunicado al BdE con el preceptivo formulario DD1? (o como se diga)
> 
> ¿cuál es el trámite para hacer esto?



http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf

y se lo mandas por mail.


----------



## damnit (8 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf
> 
> y se lo mandas por mail.



¿y esto es obligatorio?


----------



## Vidar (8 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿y esto es obligatorio?



sin eso no hay DD1


----------



## mecaweto (8 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Lo único que hace la Apostilla es poner en inglés lo que pone el notario cuando te compulsa el DNI.
> 
> No hace falta, por lo menos así fue en mi caso.



Hola, acabo de venir del notario y alli me han contado que si es para Suiza si que hace falta la Apostilla de la Haya, que es una firma no solo del notario sino del decano del Colegio de Notarios. 

Claro, la gracia del asunto está en que la compulsa del notario de queda en 4 euros, pero la apostilla son 15 euros y además no te la hacen en el acto, tienes que hacer un ingreso en una cuenta e ir de un día para otro.

¿Puedes confirmar que con la simple compulsa del notario los de Swissquote te abrieron la cuenta?. Es que ante la duda me veo mañana pagando los 15 euros+15 euros de mi santa, por si las moscas


----------



## mecaweto (8 May 2012)

Por cierto, para el que esté interesado en que Swissquote notifique a la Hacienda española los datos de los intereses de la cuenta, para que aparezcan en las declaraciones de la renta futuras este es el documento que hay que rellenar y enviar:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf


----------



## damnit (8 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Hola, acabo de venir del notario y alli me han contado que si es para Suiza si que hace falta la Apostilla de la Haya, que es una firma no solo del notario sino del decano del Colegio de Notarios.
> 
> Claro, la gracia del asunto está en que la compulsa del notario de queda en 4 euros, pero la apostilla son 15 euros y además no te la hacen en el acto, tienes que hacer un ingreso en una cuenta e ir de un día para otro.
> 
> ¿Puedes confirmar que con la simple compulsa del notario los de Swissquote te abrieron la cuenta?. Es que ante la duda me veo mañana pagando los 15 euros+15 euros de mi santa, por si las moscas



Aquí alguno ha dicho que sin la apostilla ha colado. Por mi parte paso de ir al colegio de notarios, lo mando compulsado y a tomar por saco. Mañana lo mando y os cuento, no puedo perder otras dos mañanas para esto.


----------



## Vidar (8 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Por cierto, para el que esté interesado en que Swissquote notifique a la Hacienda española los datos de los intereses de la cuenta, para que aparezcan en las declaraciones de la renta futuras este es el documento que hay que rellenar y enviar:
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf



con esto swissquote comunica los intereses, ¿el saldo disponible y los saldos medios también?


----------



## IzsI (8 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Hola, acabo de venir del notario y alli me han contado que si es para Suiza si que hace falta la Apostilla de la Haya, que es una firma no solo del notario sino del decano del Colegio de Notarios.
> 
> Claro, la gracia del asunto está en que la compulsa del notario de queda en 4 euros, pero la apostilla son 15 euros y además no te la hacen en el acto, tienes que hacer un ingreso en una cuenta e ir de un día para otro.
> 
> ¿Puedes confirmar que con la simple compulsa del notario los de Swissquote te abrieron la cuenta?. Es que ante la duda me veo mañana pagando los 15 euros+15 euros de mi santa, por si las moscas



Sí con la compulsa a mi me abrieron la cuenta, esta semana o la próxima tendría que recibir otra carta de la contraseña y eso, por otra cuenta que hemos abierto (utilizando igualmente la simple compulsa).



Con respecto a Hacienda, si no utilizamos ese formulario de Swissquote, tenemos que poner nosotros los intereses y el saldo en la declaración?

y como confirma Hacienda que no le estamos engañando? por ejemplo digo que me han rentado un 2% cuando en realidad ha sido un 4%. El tema de Hacienda es el que todavía creo que ninguno tenemos claro.


----------



## mecaweto (8 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> con esto swissquote comunica los intereses, ¿el saldo disponible y los saldos medios también?



Según pone en el documento:

_The undersigned (“customer” hereinafter) acknowledges that in accordance with the Agreement between the European Community
and the Swiss Confederation providing for measures to those laid down in Council Directive 2003/48/EC of 3 June 2003 on taxation
of savings income in the form of interest payments within the Community, and in accordance with the relevant Swiss legislation, the
bank has the duty to either
a) deduct a tax retention from all direct and indirect savings income in the form of interest payments by debtors outside Switzerland, or
b) report to the tax authorities any such savings income and disclose the customer relationship
_

Si lo rellenas y lo envias estás escogiendo la opción B. Si no haces nada se aplica la opción A.

En la opción A Suiza no informa nada a Hacienda, pero te aplica unas retenciones que luego en su conjunto (es decir, todo lo retenido a españoles) son ingresadas a la Hacienda española, de tal manera que tu pagas tus impuestos "anónimamente".
_Editado para añadir: creo que en este caso la retención que te aplica Suiza es superior a retención española, lo he leído por algún lado y ahora no lo encuentro. Digamos que es un precio que pagas por mantener el anonimato.
_

En la opción B lo hace como lo hacen los bancos españoles, informa a Hacienda con tu nombre y apellidos. ¿De que informa?. Pues no estoy seguro de que sea de los intereses o bien de los intereses y el capital. A mi en los borradores de la Renta que me manda Hacienda solo vienen los intereses, no se si sabrá lo que tengo en los bancos españoles. De todas maneras, si rellenas el DD1 y el dinero es legal, ¿que mas te da que lo sepa Hacienda?. ¿Piensas que podrá hacer algo raro y que los suizos se van a dejar tocar?.
Recuerda que cada suizo tiene un fusil de asalto en su casa, jeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## mecaweto (8 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Sí con la compulsa a mi me abrieron la cuenta, esta semana o la próxima tendría que recibir otra carta de la contraseña y eso, por otra cuenta que hemos abierto (utilizando igualmente la simple compulsa).



Lo he hablado con mi santa y como está acojonada con lo de Bankia quiere que todo salga sin el menor contratiempo, asi que aflojaremos un poco mas de pasta por lo de la apostilla de la Haya esa.



IzsI dijo:


> Con respecto a Hacienda, si no utilizamos ese formulario de Swissquote, tenemos que poner nosotros los intereses y el saldo en la declaración?



Por lo que he leido, no. De todas maneras en la declaración de la renta nunca indicas cual es tu saldo, solamente les dices los intereses. Mira mi mensaje anterior.



IzsI dijo:


> y como confirma Hacienda que no le estamos engañando? por ejemplo digo que me han rentado un 2% cuando en realidad ha sido un 4%. El tema de Hacienda es el que todavía creo que ninguno tenemos claro.



Mira mi mensaje anterior. Es Suiza quien lo ingresa por ti sin dar tu nombre, pero aplica una rentención mas alta de la que correspondería si la hicieses tu. Es el precio del anonimato.


----------



## Vidar (8 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Según pone en el documento:
> 
> _The undersigned (“customer” hereinafter) acknowledges that in accordance with the Agreement between the European Community
> and the Swiss Confederation providing for measures to those laid down in Council Directive 2003/48/EC of 3 June 2003 on taxation
> ...



si lo de opaca o no lo ofrecen casi todos los bancos suizos.

Suiza desde julio 2011 cobra un 35% de los intereses brutos y luego de eso manda anónimamente a casi todos los estados de europa supuestamente su parte.

En caso de querer informar a la hacienda del país de origen de los fondos supongo que el total retenido seguirá siendo ese 35% por un convenio para evitar doble imposición.

Pero sigo con la duda de si informan de saldos en la opción B. Cualquier día les llamo para que me lo aclaren.

Y el que no sepan mis saldos es por que aunque sea legal no quero que tengan una supuesta base impositiva sobre la que aplicar impuestos aquí en España si les diera por ahí. (Por ejemplo impuesto de patrimonio).


----------



## Garrapatez (8 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> si lo de opaca o no lo ofrecen casi todos los bancos suizos.
> 
> Suiza desde julio 2011 cobra un 35% de los intereses brutos y luego de eso manda anónimamente a casi todos los estados de europa supuestamente su parte.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero si Suiza le envía a hacienda española el 21% de los beneficios retenidos la hacienda española aunque no sepa tus saldos no tiene más que hacer una regla de tres para saberlos.

Salvo que tus saldos no generen beneficio alguno.


----------



## sapoconcho (8 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Lo he hablado con mi santa y como está acojonada con lo de Bankia quiere que todo salga sin el menor contratiempo, asi que aflojaremos un poco mas de pasta por lo de la apostilla de la Haya esa.
> 
> Por lo que he leido, no. De todas maneras en la declaración de la renta nunca indicas cual es tu saldo, solamente les dices los intereses. Mira mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> Mira mi mensaje anterior. Es Suiza quien lo ingresa por ti sin dar tu nombre, pero aplica una rentención mas alta de la que correspondería si la hicieses tu. Es el precio del anonimato.



En cuanto a la apostilla, vale con una estándar. Yo lo he enviado ni siquiera sin traducir y no he tenido problema. También envié una copia de una factura donde figurase mi nombre y dirección para confirmarla. Te pongo le que ellos mismo me comentaron ante una pregunta similar que les hice:

"We kindly inform you that the certification done by a public notary should be enough. You could upload the document first on our website on "Support" and "Contact form" and we will provide you a feedback afterwards.

To proof your legal address, please hand in an electricity, water, gas or fixed phone bill where your name and your address is written on it. Please do not forget to sent the signed contract as well."

En cuanto a la declaración DD1, sí, el obligatoria según informa el BdE.
En cuanto a los intereses, si ellos dan datos a Hacienda no debería haber que hacer nada. Si ellos los mandan anónimamente, pues no sé yo qué pensará Hacienda. Esto ya lo hablaremos el año que viene cuando llegue el momento de declarar. No lo tenemos seguro ninguno. Enviaré, en cualquier caso, una consulta a la AEAT a ver si me indican algo (después de que presente la declaración de este año no vaya a ser que me pongan una X de suspichoso en los ordenadores :::

Salu2 y €€€


----------



## sapoconcho (8 May 2012)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sí, pero si Suiza le envía a hacienda española el 21% de los beneficios retenidos la hacienda española aunque no sepa tus saldos no tiene más que hacer una regla de tres para saberlos.
> 
> Salvo que tus saldos no generen beneficio alguno.



Y que, si Hacienda quiere y, suponiendo que lo llevas en mano a Suiza, van a quedar rastros de todas las transferencias electrónicas que realizas, como no podía ser de otro modo.


----------



## Vidar (8 May 2012)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sí, pero si Suiza le envía a hacienda española el 21% de los beneficios retenidos la hacienda española aunque no sepa tus saldos no tiene más que hacer una regla de tres para saberlos.
> 
> Salvo que tus saldos no generen beneficio alguno.



No creo yo que lo tengan tan fácil siendo una cuenta multidivisa y multiinterés.

Del interés no creo que informen, sólo del rédito bruto y quizá del saldo.


----------



## Vidar (9 May 2012)

Buenas,

hay algún fondo garantizado que se pueda contratar con la cuenta savings?


----------



## damnit (9 May 2012)

Bueno, acabo de enviar toda la documentación hoy, sin apostilla de la Haya, ya os contaré.


----------



## Laureano2 (9 May 2012)

Alguien ha mandando la copia del pasaporte compulsada en comisaria en vez de en una notaria?


----------



## sapoconcho (9 May 2012)

Una pregunta loca que suelto a raíz de la apertura de cuentas en swissquote. Leyendo tontunas en el manual de la declaración de hacienda (este año ya la he hecho pero veremos el siguiente), he leído lo siguiente:
_<<< pág 130
No obstante lo anterior, no existe obligación 
de practicar retención o ingreso a cuenta sobre los siguientes rendimientos (Art. 75.3 Re-
glamento IRPF):
[...]
- Los rendimientos de cuentas en el exterior satisfechos o abonados por establecimientos 
permanentes en el extranjero de entidades de crédito y establecimientos financieros residentes 
en España.
[...]
>>>_

Y digo yo, "establecimientos permanentes en el extranjero de entidades de crédito" no es swissquote???

Ahí dejo la tontuna. Evidentemente será que no (demostrando mi ignorancia de la ley tributaria) porque me parece claro que habrá que declarar los intereses pero, vaya, que me ha saltao la mosca.
Alguien sabe algo de irpf como para comentar con conocimiento de causa qué **ño dice ahí???

Saludos y gracias


----------



## hyperrjas (9 May 2012)

Buenas chicos, soy nuevo en el foro y me presento con esta consulta.

He recibido al igual que ustedes la carpetita de color amarillo cagón de swissquote. He ido al notario me han compulsado el pasaporte y el dni y me queda una duda que es la siguiente.

Viene un papel con el encabezado amarillo y un código de barras que pone Yellow Identification for Swissquote.

En la parte de abajo pone Datumstempel/Timbre á....etc y un circulito con lineas discontinuas

Qué tengo que poner en este papelito? una foto en el redondel? lo tengo que firmar? Lo tengo que devolver con la documentación o es para mi?

Muchas gracias un cordial Saludo.


----------



## damnit (9 May 2012)

Eso no es nada, es por si envías la documentación a través de una oficina de correos suiza. Yo no lo he enviado


----------



## hyperrjas (9 May 2012)

muchas gracias. Entonces lo que voy a mandar es:

- Pasaporte compulsado por el notario.

- Dni compulsado por el notario.

- Fotocopia de la última factura del teléfono.

- Fotocopia del carnet de conducir.

Estas dos últimas cosas supongo que se las tomarán a bién para que se puedan cerciorar de que soy yo .

Mañana mandaré la documentación a ver que pasa y os contaré.

Un cordial Saludo.!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> muchas gracias. Entonces lo que voy a mandar es:
> 
> - Pasaporte compulsado por el notario.
> 
> ...



Si envías fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte no necesitas más las otras chorradas. 
Debes enviar los contratos firmados, y la solicitud de compte joint si quieres poner otro titular que no seas tú (un accidente o cualquier cosa y no podrias gestionar la cuenta). 
No es necesario que nos cuentes qué tal


----------



## sapoconcho (9 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si envías fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte no necesitas más las otras chorradas.
> Debes enviar los contratos firmados, y la solicitud de compte joint si quieres poner otro titular que no seas tú (un accidente o cualquier cosa y no podrias gestionar la cuenta).
> No es necesario que nos cuentes qué tal



Lo del joint está bien pero claro, obliga a meter en la declaración de la renta a varias personas repartiendo los intereses, que según las bases generales, puede interesar o no.
Según el mensaje que te deja swissquote al abrir la cuenta sobre cuentas "sin uso" indica una cuenta de un titular fallecido es accesible por sus herederos legales. Del mismo modo también tiene acceso a tu cuenta aquel que lleve un poder (entiendo que notarial) dónde tu le des esa potestad.
Ignoro si estas dos posibilidades incluyen viaje en persona a Suiza o se pueden gestionar por otro sistema, pero siempre está bien saberlo.
No está todo perdido jiji

Saludos y a ¡suizear!

ps. En otro orden de cosas, hay que ver la cantidad de fondos que manejan estos suizos. Puedes invertir en minolles de ellos. Ahora bien, las comisiones....:abajo:


----------



## mecaweto (9 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> muchas gracias. Entonces lo que voy a mandar es:
> 
> - Pasaporte compulsado por el notario.
> 
> ...




No olvides la copia B del contrato firmada!!!!


----------



## amenhotep (9 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> ¿las OTE desde ING España serían gratis o no?



No se las OTE, pero las comisiones por transferencias en ING están aquí
http://www.ingdirect.es/sobre-ing/pdf/LTC.pdf

Al no ser Suiza un país de la UE creo que se aplicaría la comisión de 12 euros y los gastos SWIFT de 30 euros. Lo bueno es que es independiente de la cantidad transferida.


----------



## mecaweto (9 May 2012)

Bueno, ya tengo todo enviado.
Ahora, ¿cuanto tiempo de espera hasta recibir la contraseña para acceder?.


----------



## damnit (9 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Bueno, ya tengo todo enviado.
> Ahora, ¿cuanto tiempo de espera hasta recibir la contraseña para acceder?.



yo lo mandé todo ayer, ya te lo diré


----------



## minosabe (9 May 2012)

*contactar swissquote*

Todos lleváis muy avanzado lo de abrir la cuenta, pero yo por motivos de trabajo me he quedado rezagado. Me gustaría saber cuál es el procedimiento de apertura ya que estoy en la página principal del grupo y me presentan varias opciones de ahorro.
Dentro de las modalidades de ahorro/depósito, ¿cuál es la que convendría más a un perfil pasivo, con pocos movimientos en la cuenta?

Gracias


----------



## IzsI (10 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Todos lleváis muy avanzado lo de abrir la cuenta, pero yo por motivos de trabajo me he quedado rezagado. Me gustaría saber cuál es el procedimiento de apertura ya que estoy en la página principal del grupo y me presentan varias opciones de ahorro.
> Dentro de las modalidades de ahorro/depósito, ¿cuál es la que convendría más a un perfil pasivo, con pocos movimientos en la cuenta?
> 
> Gracias



podiamos leer un poco el hilo desde el principio... en fin.

AhorroCapital: Cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo


----------



## hyperrjas (10 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> No olvides la copia B del contrato firmada!!!!



Entiendo que te refieres a el papelito con la letra B donde he puesto la fecha y mi firma. 

Solo tengo entendido que hay que enviar esta documentación... Hay que enviar algo mas de lo que viene en el sobre de swissquote?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sapoconcho (10 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres a el papelito con la letra B donde he puesto la fecha y mi firma.
> 
> Solo tengo entendido que hay que enviar esta documentación... Hay que enviar algo mas de lo que viene en el sobre de swissquote?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Contestado cienes de veces a lo largo del hilo.
- Contrato B firmado
- DNI certificado por notario
- Factura dónde figure tu dirección (hay gente que la envió y otra que no).
Fin. A esperar claves.


----------



## sapoconcho (10 May 2012)

*Declaración DD1*

Estoy leyendo la documentación para realizar la declaración DD1 al BdE y voy a exponer un poco un resumen para el que no se la quiera leer (aunque estaría bien, sobre todo la circular nº3/2006):

- Obligatorio declarar la apertura de la cuenta, independientemente de la cantidad con la que se abra. Se usará el modelo DD1. (Norma primera de la circular)
- Exención de declaración de saldos y abonos (y adeudos claro) para aquellas cuentas en las que, durante un año natural, nunca se haya superado una posición total de 600.000€. (Norma cuarta, punto 3).
- La declaración puede ser presentada de modo telemático (introducción a la circular).
- En el formulario DD1 NO!! se debe indicar el saldo de apertura. Esta casilla sólo se aplica para las cuentas abiertas antes del 1 de febrero de 1992. (Instrucción segunda del procedimiento).
- El resto de las cosas se rellenan de modo estándar (nombre, dirección, etc. tuyas y del banco de destino).

Ojito a esto. Según indica la circular (Norma 2, apartado 5) las modificaciones en las características de las cuentas obligan a un nuevo envío de información al BdE. Dice expresamente,

_Cuando dichas modificaciones afecten a 
características esenciales de la cuenta (como, por ejem-
plo, su titular, el tipo de cuenta, la *moneda *o el país en el 
que está abierta), darán lugar a una declaración de cance-
lación de cuenta y a una nueva declaración de apertura de 
cuenta._

así que al loro. El cambio de moneda en la cuenta obliga, legalmente, a cancelar la anterior apertura e informar de una nueva.

Ale. Esto es lo que he sacado en claro. Ahora a informar.
Saludos.


----------



## Zetaperro (10 May 2012)

Yo he mandado contrato B fimado y fotocopia del pasaporte compulsado por la PN.

Con eso bastará digo yo.


----------



## IzsI (10 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Estoy leyendo la documentación para realizar la declaración DD1 al BdE y voy a exponer un poco un resumen para el que no se la quiera leer (aunque estaría bien, sobre todo la circular nº3/2006):
> 
> - Obligatorio declarar la apertura de la cuenta, independientemente de la cantidad con la que se abra. Se usará el modelo DD1. (Norma primera de la circular)
> - Exención de declaración de saldos y abonos (y adeudos claro) para aquellas cuentas en las que, durante un año natural, nunca se haya superado una posición total de 600.000€. (Norma cuarta, punto 3).
> ...




Subrayo eso porque a mí se me paso y puse 100 francos suizos :ouch:, y me mandaron una carta preguntandome que de donde salían, y tuve que mandar otra carta explicando el error.

Por el tema del cambio de moneda, creo que no les voy a informar cada vez que pase de una divisa a otra, para eso hemos abierto una cuenta multidivisa


----------



## Vidar (10 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Subrayo eso porque a mí se me paso y puse 100 francos suizos :ouch:, y me mandaron una carta preguntandome que de donde salían, y tuve que mandar otra carta explicando el error.
> 
> Por el tema del cambio de moneda, creo que no les voy a informar cada vez que pase de una divisa a otra, para eso hemos abierto una cuenta multidivisa



yo tampoco. Pero aún queda aclarar si informarán de los saldos y en que divisa están.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (10 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> yo tampoco. Pero aún queda aclarar si informarán de los saldos y en que divisa están.



Eso digo yo, hay secreto bancario o no?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (10 May 2012)

Ya tengo la cuenta abierta!

He leido en el hilo gente que ha mandado hasta facturas

Solo hace falta documento identidad compulsado (el DNI vale, yo lo hice por el ladron del notario)
Documento B firmado.

Y YA ESTA


----------



## sapoconcho (10 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Eso digo yo, hay secreto bancario o no?



Según indica SwissQuote hay dos posibilidades en cuanto a la forma de declarar impuestos:
- Que se retengan los impuestos en origen (entiendo que se retendrá el 35% vigente en Suiza).
- Que los retengan en destino. Para ello envían tus datos al Banco Centras Suizo (según indican "_any relevant savings income as well as all additional 
relevant information required, in particular the customer’s name, address, nationality, the customer relationship concerned (including 
account number(s)), etc_") y el BCS enviará los datos a España con lo que, como indica SwissQuote "_The customer thus discharges the bank of its banking secrecy_."

Así que si optamos por la segunda se perdería el secreto bancario. Estoy viendo cómo funciona la primera forma y cómo nos deja eso en situación respecto a Hacienda en el sentido de que estamos obligados a declarar las ganancias por intereses.

Saludos y a suizear.


----------



## LoboDeMar (10 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Estoy leyendo la documentación para realizar la declaración DD1 al BdE y voy a exponer un poco un resumen para el que no se la quiera leer (aunque estaría bien, sobre todo la circular nº3/2006):
> 
> - Obligatorio declarar la apertura de la cuenta, independientemente de la cantidad con la que se abra. Se usará el modelo DD1. (Norma primera de la circular)
> - Exención de declaración de saldos y abonos (y adeudos claro) para aquellas cuentas en las que, durante un año natural, nunca se haya superado una posición total de 600.000€. (Norma cuarta, punto 3).
> ...



Muchas muchas gracias. Este tipo de post son caviar. Muy útil. Gracias


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Efectivamente. Además la Policía Nacional (cualquier comisaría) te compulsa el DNI gratis y en 2 minutos.



Era lo suyo. Digo yo que debería valer la compulsa de la Policía Nacional siendo ellos los encargados de expedir los pasaportes.

Bueno saberlo. Gracias por la info.


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 May 2012)

Garrapatez dijo:


> intentad forzar siempre una dirección como https:// y no http://
> 
> No creo que un banco por internet no vaya con https si hasta las cajas de mierda de este país lo tienen.



Detalle muy importante, sí.

Para los usuarios de Firefox, desde no sé qué versión, el prefijo del protocolo no se muestra en la barra de direcciones.

Para hacer que SIEMPRE lo muestre (y saber si estamos navegando por HTTP o HTTPS):
1) Escribid "about:config" en la barra de direcciones + INTRO
2) En el campo "Buscar", poned "browser.urlbar.trimURLs" y, con doble click por ejemplo, dejadlo teniendo como valor "false"
3) Desde ese momento, al entrar a cualquier página veréis el prefijo correspondiente al protocolo que se está empleando en esa URL

Hecho lo anterior, cuando estéis navegando y veáis que lo estáis haciendo vía http://loquesea, metedle una 's' antes de los ':' (http*s*://loquesea) y dadle a INTRO, a ver si el servidor también escucha peticiones por HTTPS.


----------



## sapoconcho (11 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Subrayo eso porque a mí se me paso y puse 100 francos suizos :ouch:, y me mandaron una carta preguntandome que de donde salían, y tuve que mandar otra carta explicando el error.
> 
> Por el tema del cambio de moneda, creo que no les voy a informar cada vez que pase de una divisa a otra, para eso hemos abierto una cuenta multidivisa



Parece un coñassso informar cada vez que cambias de divisa (sobre todo para los que pretendan realizarlo a menudo) pero claro, existirá una divergencia:
- Tendrás la cuenta declarada como abierta en euros en el BdE
- Los resúmenes de intereses ganados para la declaración de Hacienda te vendrán en otra moneda.

Si no pretendes declarar los intereses pues me callo 

Saludos y a suizear.

PS. En cualquier caso, dudo que exista tanto y tan eficaz intercambio de datos entre la Hacienda española y el BdE, y, aunque las cuentas en Suiza suenan a golosas para Hacienda, nosotros (o yo al menos) soy un mindundi monetariamente hablando, pero ahí queda el dato y por dónde cogernos las cosquillas.


----------



## Actarus (11 May 2012)

Hola, otro que ha pedido los papeles. ¿A alguien le ha servido la compulsa de la Policía?
En cuanto al secreto bancario, NO hay. Eso es solo para cuentas numeradas y esta no lo es, además esas cuentas son para grandes fortunas/chorizos.


----------



## Actarus (11 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> A mí me ha servido. Compulsa del DNI en la comisaría de al lado del curro.



Ok gracias. Estos de swissquote van a hacer el agosto jajajaja. Deben estar alucinando.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (11 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Hola, otro que ha pedido los papeles. ¿A alguien le ha servido la compulsa de la Policía?
> En cuanto al secreto bancario, NO hay. Eso es solo para cuentas numeradas y esta no lo es, además esas cuentas son para grandes fortunas/chorizos.



Qué hay que declarar pues, no es automático?


----------



## taipan (11 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Ok gracias. Estos de swissquote van a hacer el agosto jajajaja. Deben estar alucinando.





Ya mismo ponen una linea telefonica en español para nosotros; al paso que vamos...


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (11 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Ya mismo ponen una linea telefonica en español para nosotros; al paso que vamos...



Yo creo que con Grecia también les habrá pasado.

Los encargados de los bancos suizos, alemanes, luxemburgueses etc tienen que ser los que más conscientes sean del MadMax en España, vamos...


----------



## Mamporrero (11 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Ya mismo ponen una linea telefonica en español para nosotros; al paso que vamos...



Les mandé una duda acerca de las comisiones de retirada de efectivo desde la cuenta Savings (los famosos 2 CHF, 2 EUR o 2 USD) y me acaban de llamar en una mezcla de argentino/alemán (confirmando que es la única tasa que hay que pagar para sacar el dinero de allí son los 2 EUR).

Calopez, banner de Swissquote ya.


----------



## IzsI (11 May 2012)

Mamporrero dijo:


> Les mandé una duda acerca de las comisiones de retirada de efectivo desde la cuenta Savings (los famosos 2 CHF, 2 EUR o 2 USD) y me acaban de llamar en una mezcla de argentino/alemán (confirmando que es la única tasa que hay que pagar para sacar el dinero de allí son los 2 EUR).
> 
> Calopez, banner de Swissquote ya.



Entonces se supone que una transferencia desde Swissquote a nuestra cuenta aquí en España solo vale 2 euros?? y lo que cobre la entidad española supongo.


----------



## Mamporrero (11 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Entonces se supone que una transferencia desde Swissquote a nuestra cuenta aquí en España solo vale 2 euros?? y lo que cobre la entidad española supongo.



Exacto, ellos cobran 2 EUR, pero toca que preguntar en el banco de turno españolito cuanto se llevan.

Mientras me entero de como va el tema aquí, voy pidiendo mis papeles suizos...


----------



## opilano (11 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Ok gracias. Estos de swissquote van a hacer el agosto jajajaja. Deben estar alucinando.



Seguro, con los 4 putos duros que les van a mandar una manada de desgarramantas 
Mas trabajo que otra cosa, diria yo.


----------



## Alami (11 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Yo creo que con Grecia también les habrá pasado.
> 
> Los encargados de los bancos suizos, alemanes, luxemburgueses etc tienen que ser los que más conscientes sean del MadMax en España, vamos...



Me temo que los griegos de a pié ni se deben haber enterado.

No es lo mismo alemania o francia que luxemburgo, andorra o suiza.

Por otra parte creo que es la única alternativa viable. Yo he intentado contactar con varios bancos andorranos, por proximidad, pero no están por la labor. Cobran comisiones elevadas, piden excesivos papeles y aparte de esto me parece que lo de internet les viene muy ancho (dudo que puedas hacer poco más que consultar el saldo).


----------



## anlloge (11 May 2012)

¿y bancos de Luxemburgo miró alguien?


----------



## IzsI (11 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ¿y bancos de Luxemburgo miró alguien?



Algo se ha comentado, pero exigen que vayas físicamente a la sucursal de Luxemburgo para confirmar tu identidad. Por ahora Swissquote es la única opción que te deja abrir la cuenta a distancia y sin la necesidad de tener dinero en ella (en otros bancos exigen un mínimo de 100.000€).


----------



## Actarus (11 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ¿y bancos de Luxemburgo miró alguien?



También se ha comentado que en caso de corralito la UE no es sitio seguro ya que podrían exigir con una ley que la pasta volviese a España, sin embargo con Suiza no sería tan sencillo a priori, aunque intentarlo lo intentarían.


----------



## kikoseis (11 May 2012)

Y una cuenta de estas ¿a partir de que cantidad merece la pena?

Quiero decir que tendrá intereses(?), pero también comisiones.

¿10.000, 25.000, 50.000¿


----------



## mecaweto (11 May 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> Y una cuenta de estas ¿a partir de que cantidad merece la pena?
> 
> Quiero decir que tendrá intereses(?), pero también comisiones.
> 
> ¿10.000, 25.000, 50.000¿



La que estamos tratando en este hilo no tiene excesivos intereses (creo que un 1.5% para EUR) pero tampoco tiene comisiones de mantenimiento de ningún tipo. La cantidad la decides tu en función de tus posibilidades o mosqueo, pero puedes meter 10 euros y ya está.

De todas maneras, esta cuenta no se contrata por sus réditos. Si quieres que tu dinero te rinda vete a cualquier banco o caja de Hispanistán, o bien compra bonos de la Zona Cero.

Esta cuenta se contrata porque está en Suiza, fuera de las garras de los políticos de aquí. O al menos eso esperamos todos.


----------



## micamor (11 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Algo se ha comentado, pero exigen que vayas físicamente a la sucursal de Luxemburgo para confirmar tu identidad. Por ahora Swissquote es la única opción que te deja abrir la cuenta a distancia y sin la necesidad de tener dinero en ella (en otros bancos exigen un mínimo de 100.000€).



Otra opción es Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx
Figura como banco, aunque el dinero se manda vía bnp, dicen tener clasificación AAA. Es un banco para invertir, pero puedes tener tu dinero sin invertir.


----------



## Vidar (11 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> La que estamos tratando en este hilo no tiene excesivos intereses (creo que un 1.5% para EUR) pero tampoco tiene comisiones de mantenimiento de ningún tipo. La cantidad la decides tu en función de tus posibilidades o mosqueo, pero puedes meter 10 euros y ya está.
> 
> De todas maneras, esta cuenta no se contrata por sus réditos. Si quieres que tu dinero te rinda vete a cualquier banco o caja de Hispanistán, o bien compra bonos de la Zona Cero.
> 
> Esta cuenta se contrata porque está en Suiza, fuera de las garras de los políticos de aquí. O al menos eso esperamos todos.



yo tengo pensado meter algo desde swissquote a algún fondo de inversión (de 5* morningstar) por mejorar esa rentabilidad de 0.5-1.5%.

Recomendad algun fondo alguien que sepa


----------



## kikoseis (11 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> La que estamos tratando en este hilo no tiene excesivos intereses (creo que un 1.5% para EUR) pero tampoco tiene comisiones de mantenimiento de ningún tipo. La cantidad la decides tu en función de tus posibilidades o mosqueo, pero puedes meter 10 euros y ya está.
> 
> De todas maneras, esta cuenta no se contrata por sus réditos. Si quieres que tu dinero te rinda vete a cualquier banco o caja de Hispanistán, o bien compra bonos de la Zona Cero.
> 
> Esta cuenta se contrata porque está en Suiza, fuera de las garras de los políticos de aquí. O al menos eso esperamos todos.



Gracias.
Se me despierta un interés en abrir una cuenta de este tipo.
En el fondo, como tampoco soy muy bueno con los manejos del dinero, tengo mis ahorros en una cuenta naranja, y no creo que esté dando ésta cuenta un interés muy distinto del que tú dices que dan los de SwissQuote.


----------



## taipan (11 May 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> Gracias.
> Se me despierta un interés en abrir una cuenta de este tipo.
> En el fondo, como tampoco soy muy bueno con los manejos del dinero, tengo mis ahorros en una cuenta naranja, y no creo que esté dando ésta cuenta un interés muy distinto del que tú dices que dan los de SwissQuote.



Efectivamente, yo estoy pensando lo mismo... 
Tengo algo en ING que cuando finalicen los depositos me producirán un 1,20% (creo) en la cuenta naranja (salvo que me hagan alguna oferta "especial"). SwissQuote ofrece en su cuenta en euros, en cambio, un 1,5% ienso:


----------



## Vidar (12 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Efectivamente, yo estoy pensando lo mismo...
> Tengo algo en ING que cuando finalicen los depositos me producirán un 1,20% (creo) en la cuenta naranja (salvo que me hagan alguna oferta "especial"). SwissQuote ofrece en su cuenta en euros, en cambio, un 1,5% ienso:



Ten en cuenta que en Suiza a todos los intereses se les retiene un 35% por ley.


----------



## Vidar (12 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que en Suiza a todos los intereses se les retiene un 35% por ley.



Añado, En Suiza si no queremos que se coma todo el poder adquisitivo la inflación pienso que:

- Hay que tenerlo en CFH, para que aguante mejor la devaluación constante del EUR y del USD.

- Hay que contratar algún producto que suba la rentabilidad.


----------



## taipan (12 May 2012)

Gracias Vidar por la aclaración. Muy interesante saberlo.

¿Quieres decir que de los intereseres me retendrán un 35%?...

No me importa, porque si declaro en España los ingresos por intereses en Suiza podre solicitar la compensación de las retenciones en mi IRPF ¿no?... igual que cuando me retienen aqui los bancos nacionales.


----------



## Vidar (12 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Gracias Vidar por la aclaración. Muy interesante saberlo.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que de los intereseres me retendrán un 35%?...
> 
> No me importa, porque si declaro en España los ingresos por intereses en Suiza podre solicitar la compensación de las retenciones en mi IRPF ¿no?... igual que cuando me retienen aqui los bancos nacionales.



si, pero de lo correspondiente a lo pagado en España, que sale de ese 35% (que será 21-25-27%).


----------



## eolico (12 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Estoy leyendo la documentación para realizar la declaración DD1 al BdE y voy a exponer un poco un resumen para el que no se la quiera leer (aunque estaría bien, sobre todo la circular nº3/2006):
> 
> - *Obligatorio declarar la apertura de la cuenta*, independientemente de la cantidad con la que se abra. Se usará el modelo DD1. (Norma primera de la circular)
> - Exención de declaración de saldos y abonos (y adeudos claro) para aquellas cuentas en las que, durante un año natural, nunca se haya superado una posición total de 600.000€. (Norma cuarta, punto 3).
> ...




O sea que si ya tienes la cuent y no has superado los 600 K de saldo en el año, seguimos como hasta ahora. Y no hay que informar.


----------



## lcdbop (12 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Lo del joint está bien pero claro, obliga a meter en la declaración de la renta a varias personas repartiendo los intereses, que según las bases generales, puede interesar o no......



En cuanto a lo de la declaración de la renta, ¿cómo se considera al joint account, como cotitular o como autorizado? De ser cotitular (y elegir la opción de que envíen información a Hacienda) sí deberá declararlo en la renta y de ser autorizado no. ¿Sabéis si es equivalente a cotitular o a autorizado?

Independientemente de cómo sea considerada esa segunda persona ¿se le envía un usuario y contraseña distinto al del titular de la cuenta? supongo que sí.

Gracias.


----------



## Panchito4 (13 May 2012)

Me acabo de leer el post entero y he tomado buenas notas de todo el proceso, muchas gracias


----------



## IzsI (13 May 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> Me acabo de leer el post entero y he tomado buenas notas de todo el proceso, muchas gracias



no está mal que alguien se lo lea entero, porque la gente no para de preguntar siempre lo mismo y ya cansa.

Por desgracia creo que cada vez más personas se interesarán por este hilo conforme el tema bancario se vaya agravando.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 May 2012)

Yo el 2 de junio me voy a Polonia de vacaciones y aprovechare abrir cuenta en zlotys alli.
Grupa ING: Bank, Emerytury, Ubezpieczenia, Inwestycje, Dom maklerski, Leasing


----------



## Vidar (13 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo el 2 de junio me voy a Polonia de vacaciones y aprovechare abrir cuenta en zlotys alli.
> Grupa ING: Bank, Emerytury, Ubezpieczenia, Inwestycje, Dom maklerski, Leasing



la moneda polaca es totalmente dependiente del EUR, en Europa sólo esta el CFH.


----------



## Vidar (13 May 2012)

10 caracteres


----------



## Vidar (13 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> no está mal que alguien se lo lea entero, porque la gente no para de preguntar siempre lo mismo y ya cansa.
> 
> Por desgracia creo que cada vez más personas se interesarán por este hilo conforme el tema bancario se vaya agravando.



A lo mejor estamos ayudando, aunque de la ignorancia de muchos dependa nuestra salvación.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (13 May 2012)

Estoy pensando en pasarme la cuenta en francos suizos

Ventajas e inconvenientes??

De momento veo la ventaja de evitar la inflacion. Inconveniente es que esto seria como el mercado del forex, muy volatil y muy peligroso. Pero el franco suizo es muy estable no?


----------



## Actarus (13 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy pensando en pasarme la cuenta en francos suizos
> 
> Ventajas e inconvenientes??
> 
> De momento veo la ventaja de evitar la inflacion. Inconveniente es que esto seria como el mercado del forex, muy volatil y muy peligroso. Pero el franco suizo es muy estable no?



Es estable, más o menos, pero leí que el problema ahora es que está fuerte, debido a que ha sido moneda refugio, con lo que podrías encontrarte con la desagradable sorpresa de que volviese a bajar. Es un riesgo que debes estar dispuesto a asumir. Igual pasa lo contrario y sube más, nadie lo sabe.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> la moneda polaca es totalmente dependiente del EUR, en Europa sólo esta el CFH.



Pero en caso de corralito pienso que seria buen refugio, o no?


----------



## cnk57 (13 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Es estable, más o menos, pero leí que el problema ahora es que está fuerte, debido a que ha sido moneda refugio, con lo que podrías encontrarte con la desagradable sorpresa de que volviese a bajar. Es un riesgo que debes estar dispuesto a asumir. Igual pasa lo contrario y sube más, nadie lo sabe.





Nada de eso. Antes del verano 1 CHF llegó a valer 0.96 EUR.
Los suizos, como no les conviene un CHF tan fuerte, lo bajaron
a 1CHF 0.80 EUR después del verano. Y así siguen: anclados uno al otro.

¿Qué pasará si los suizos dejaran fluctuar el CHF?

Si eurolandia va mal, volvería a subir el CFH.
Si eurlolandia mejora, bajaría el CHF, pero tal vez no tanto porque
ya lo bajaron artificialmente este verano.

En cualquier caso es un pequeño riesgo. Aunque no creo que en el próximo
año cambie en nada la situación. Es decir que por un lado seguirán anclados durante ese tiempo y por otro a eurolandia aún le queda mucho por purgar
(especialemnte aquí).


----------



## Gorki (13 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> sí 27€ me costó en total la transferencia, con gastos compartidos, es decir transferí 100€, en la cuenta española el cargo fue de 112€ y en Swissquote me aparecieron unos 85€.
> 
> No hay comisiones, mantener la cuenta no cuesta nada, otros gastos pues por ejemplo pasar de EUR a CHF pero eso te cobran en todos los bancos y aparte los impuestos.
> 
> A mí Hacienda no me ha cobrado nada, aunque entiendo que en la declaración de la Renta del año que viene si habrá que pagar algo por los intereses.



Qué intereses te dan?


----------



## sapoconcho (13 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Es estable, más o menos, pero leí que el problema ahora es que está fuerte, debido a que ha sido moneda refugio, con lo que podrías encontrarte con la desagradable sorpresa de que volviese a bajar. Es un riesgo que debes estar dispuesto a asumir. Igual pasa lo contrario y sube más, nadie lo sabe.



De momento el CHF está anclado por ley a aprox. 1/1,2 por razones de que, como otros han comentado, los suizos no quieren un franco fuerte y están soltando pastuqui a tutiplén desde que la gente la quiere como refugio.
Si el euro se va al guano y pierde paridad, el franco debería fortalecerse y si tu los compras ahora saldrías ganando pero vete tu a saber qué puñetas va a pasar

Para aquellos que comentan el tema de los etf´s y fondos, ojito al tema de la comisiones. Las de swissquote no parecen las más competitivas...

Saludos y a suizear


----------



## sapoconcho (13 May 2012)

Señores, a aquellos que han abierto finalmente la cuenta,
qué han hecho con el tema de los impuestos, opción A o B??

Más que nada por realizar un sondeo de opinión...


----------



## taipan (14 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Señores, a aquellos que han abierto finalmente la cuenta,
> qué han hecho con el tema de los impuestos, opción A o B??
> 
> Más que nada por realizar un sondeo de opinión...



Yo estoy esperando los papeles pero creo que voy a optar por la opcion B (que informen a España). 

Entre otras cosas porque no me importa el secreto bancario (no tengo nada que esconder) y a partir de Enero entra la norma de la obligatoriedad de informar de las cuentas en el exterior con fuertes sanciones por no hacerlo (si hay algun asesor fiscal que nos pueda iluminar algo sobre esto ultimo sería de agradecer...)


----------



## micamor (14 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Señores, a aquellos que han abierto finalmente la cuenta,
> qué han hecho con el tema de los impuestos, opción A o B??
> 
> Más que nada por realizar un sondeo de opinión...



Es evidente que la mejor opción en opción B. Pero entonces surge el problema de cómo llevar el dinero.

Así que mi opinión, es una cuenta totalmente declarada.
Cuando es España pongan el impuesto del patrimonio, entonces vas al país y trasladas en bolsa de mano, tu dinero al banco de enfrente.

Y claro está, ya no lo declaras.

También es posible, que entonces el Banco, cuando vea que te llevas el dinero, te ofrecerá una solución. Es decir una cuenta numerada, que como bien dicen, no es anónima, pero tu nombre solo lo sabe el director y no figura en archivos electrónicos.


----------



## sapoconcho (14 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando los papeles pero creo que voy a optar por la opcion B (que informen a España).
> 
> Entre otras cosas porque no me importa el secreto bancario (no tengo nada que esconder) y a partir de Enero entra la norma de la obligatoriedad de informar de las cuentas en el exterior con fuertes sanciones por no hacerlo (si hay algun asesor fiscal que nos pueda iluminar algo sobre esto ultimo sería de agradecer...)



Obligatorio ya es hoy por hoy. Al menos al Banco de España, para lo cual te dan un mes desde la fecha de apertura. No entiendo por tanto la perra que les ha entrado con informar a Hacienda... usarán sistemas informáticos incompatibles. Otro ejemplo más de la burocratitis en hispañistán.
Desde el momento en que se informa al BdE no estoy yo muy seguro de a qué limites llega el secreto bancario ya que conocen perfectamente la cuenta, lo único no saben el monto que tenemos ingresado pero sin embargo sí saben los intereses generados... ienso:ienso:

En cualquier caso, si se escoge la opción A, desde Swissquote me han indicado que, a mediados de enero, te envía una "carta resumen" (online) dónde figura los intereses ganados y las retenciones que ellos te han aplicado (que se habrán enviado a España según indica la ley) con lo que, con esa carta, deberías tener de sobra para cualquier cuestión relacionada con tu declaración de la renta.

Sigo ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## JJM85 (14 May 2012)

Yo me sigo quedando con la opción de dejar mis ahorritos en España. Hay entidades, españolas o no q operan en nuestro país que ofrecen dinero a alta rentabilidad


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Qué intereses te dan?




0.5 % si lo tienes en CHF y 1.5 % si lo tienes en dólares o euros. En la cuenta Savings. Aparte, en esta cuenta puedes invertir en varios fondos. 



sapoconcho dijo:


> Señores, a aquellos que han abierto finalmente la cuenta,
> qué han hecho con el tema de los impuestos, opción A o B??
> 
> Más que nada por realizar un sondeo de opinión...



Pues yo la B. Pero no me queda tan claro que ellos informen a España, en algún sitio leí que cobraban 100 y pico de euros por certificaciones, y no sé si para la declaración de la Renta 2011 se necesitaría. Pero como leí 100 € y pico, paso y ya declararé yo con extractos de fin de año. 

La mejor es la A. No decir nada y que se vayan Guindos, Rajoy y los Bancos españoles a su guano. Pero como hice transferencias desde España, pues aguantarse.:ouch:

EDITO: como no sabía a ciencia cierta a qué se referían las opciones A y B, he asumido que la A era de acogerse al secreto bancario y la B que no.


----------



## Bubble Boy (14 May 2012)

Voy a resumir este hilo en una frase:


 ¡¡¡VIVA FRANCO!!

(suizo)


----------



## Alienado en reconversión (14 May 2012)

"La salida de Grecia del euro traerá *"cuantiosas retiradas" de bancos españoles e italianos de depositantes que intentarán llevar su dinero a Alemania (lease SUIZA)*. Ello llevará posiblemente a establecer casi inmediatamente después unos mecanismos de control para "prohibir transferir esos depósitos fuera del país y limitar la disponibilidad de efectivo" lo que se conoce como "corralito", 

Krugman vaticina la salida de Grecia del euro y 'corralito' en Espaa e Italia | elmundo.es


Al Sr. Krugman, ¿lo habrán fichado los de Swissquote para ampliar el negocio en los paises PIGS; o será que ahora si que esto va en serio?

Siempre nos quedará Suiza.... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ravalero1 (14 May 2012)

Me ha salido, al finalizar la apertura de cuenta lo siguiente


> "We received your application to open a trading Dynamic Savings account"



¿Es esto que me he equivocado de cuenta? Porque lo de trading no lo había leído por ningún sitio.

Gracias


----------



## opilano (14 May 2012)

JJM85 dijo:


> Yo me sigo quedando con la opción de dejar mis ahorritos en España. Hay entidades, españolas o no q operan en nuestro país que ofrecen dinero a alta rentabilidad



Baneado con 3 mensajes. Como todos sean como el de aquí arriba, esta totalmente justificado


----------



## Zetaperro (14 May 2012)

El franco de momento está intervenido y lo mantienen en los 1,20


----------



## taipan (14 May 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> El franco de momento está intervenido y lo mantienen en los 1,20



¿Y eso que implicaciones tiene con vistas a futuro?

¿Sería interesante pasar la cuenta de SwissQuote a francos suizos y saldríamos ganando el dia que lo desintervengan?


PS: Evidentemente el dolar ni mirarlo...


----------



## crisis_que_crisis (14 May 2012)

He empezado el proceso (me han pedido datos: en qué trabajo, etc, etc.). He abierto la Saving, la que estáis abriendo todos. Esperaré pacientemente la documentación amarilla.

¿Cuánto os está tardando?


----------



## lcdbop (14 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de la declaración de la renta, ¿cómo se considera al joint account, como cotitular o como autorizado? De ser cotitular (y elegir la opción de que envíen información a Hacienda) sí deberá declararlo en la renta y de ser autorizado no. ¿Sabéis si es equivalente a cotitular o a autorizado?
> 
> Independientemente de cómo sea considerada esa segunda persona ¿se le envía un usuario y contraseña distinto al del titular de la cuenta? supongo que sí.
> 
> Gracias.



Me autorespondo.

Por lo leído en las condiciones del Joint Account Agreement sí parece ser que es como cotitular.

Sin embargo sigo con un par de dudas.

¿Se envía un usuario y contraseña para cada cotitular?
Si se elige la opción de notificar a Hacienda (con cotitulares) ¿Se envía sólo como si hubiera un titular (el Referencie Accountholder) o desglosado por cotitulares como en España?
¿Alguien sabe si existe la opción de autorizado?

Gracias


----------



## lcdbop (14 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Hola, otro que ha pedido los papeles. ¿A alguien le ha servido la compulsa de la Policía?



Leyendo las FAQs de SwissQuote he encontrado la respuesta:

I am a foreigner; where can I get a copy of my passport certified?
-If you live in Switzerland, you can get your passport certified at any post office, local authority or consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.
-If you live in the EU, *you can get your passport certified at your local authority* or consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.
-If you live outside Europe, you can get a copy of your passport certified at a consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.

Con lo que se confirma que sí que sirve la compulsa de la policía.


----------



## Actarus (14 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Leyendo las FAQs de SwissQuote he encontrado la respuesta:
> 
> I am a foreigner; where can I get a copy of my passport certified?
> -If you live in Switzerland, you can get your passport certified at any post office, local authority or consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.
> ...



Sin duda, gracias. Alguien respondió además que ya le había servido, así que perfecto.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 May 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Voy a resumir este hilo en una frase:
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡VIVA FRANCO!!
> ...



?????????????????????????????????????????????????????....ahhh! que viva el franco suizo!!! jejeje!!!




ravalero1 dijo:


> Me ha salido, al finalizar la apertura de cuenta lo siguiente
> 
> 
> ¿Es esto que me he equivocado de cuenta? Porque lo de trading no lo había leído por ningún sitio.
> ...



Es lo mismo, le llaman dynamic porque aparte de tener la pasta en la divisa que escojas, puedes invertir en sus fondos (consúltalos porque los hay interesantes)



taipan dijo:


> ¿Y eso que implicaciones tiene con vistas a futuro?
> 
> ¿Sería interesante pasar la cuenta de SwissQuote a francos suizos y saldríamos ganando el dia que lo desintervengan?
> 
> ...



Pues sale más barato que en otras entidades. Es tradear con divisas. Ahora por ejemplo si tienes dólares o francos, podrías ganar algunos euros pasándolo a euros. Lo que pasa es que meter ahorros en Suiza y guardarlo en euros... con franqueza, me inspira más confianza el dólar y el CHF.



crisis_que_crisis dijo:


> He empezado el proceso (me han pedido datos: en qué trabajo, etc, etc.). He abierto la Saving, la que estáis abriendo todos. Esperaré pacientemente la documentación amarilla.
> 
> ¿Cuánto os está tardando?



Son bastante rápidos. 


lcdbop dijo:


> Me autorespondo.
> 
> Por lo leído en las condiciones del Joint Account Agreement sí parece ser que es como cotitular.
> 
> ...



solo hay un usuario/contraseña, aunque la cuenta esté a nombre de 2 o más personas.
A lo del desglose por cotitulares, no, los balances o extractos los hacen por cuenta. Puede que si lo pides expresamente te lo hagan, en este caso ignoro si cobran algo.
Autorizado es un "compte joint", creo, no te piden que expliques el parentesco con la/s persona/s del compte joint.
Si te refieres a testaferros o cosas similares, lo ignoro (no me interesaba, no leí nada al respecto).


lcdbop dijo:


> Leyendo las FAQs de SwissQuote he encontrado la respuesta:
> 
> I am a foreigner; where can I get a copy of my passport certified?
> -If you live in Switzerland, you can get your passport certified at any post office, local authority or consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.
> ...



Creo que sí la admiten. Pero por 4 euros que nos cobró el notario...joder, aquí parece un nido de judíos avaros.


----------



## kretxo (14 May 2012)

¿Alguien ha probado esto para transferir dinero?

https://www.moneybookers.com/enviar-dinero/index.html

No tiene mala pinta.

Un saludo.


----------



## lcdbop (14 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> A mí me ha servido. Compulsa del DNI en la comisaría de al lado del curro.



A los que habéis compulsado el DNI o el pasaporte en comisaría ¿os han preguntado el motivo de la compulsa o compulsan sin preguntar?

Se lleva el original y una fotocopia sin nada escrito, ¿verdad?


----------



## sapoconcho (14 May 2012)

> Pues yo la B. Pero no me queda tan claro que ellos informen a España, en algún sitio leí que cobraban 100 y pico de euros por certificaciones, y no sé si para la declaración de la Renta 2011 se necesitaría. Pero como leí 100 € y pico, paso y ya declararé yo con extractos de fin de año.
> 
> La mejor es la A. No decir nada y que se vayan Guindos, Rajoy y los Bancos españoles a su guano. Pero como hice transferencias desde España, pues aguantarse.:ouch:



Creo que todo el mundo aquí enviará su dinero por transferencias pero nada impide que te lo hayas enviado por una transferencia y un amijo tuyo lo haya gastado en chocolate suizo o tu mismo en un viaje tonto. Hacienda sabe que lo has enviado pero no tiene por qué saber si sigue ahí. Por eso es labor tuyo declarar los réditos ganados a no ser que ellos se encarguen de informar (opción B).



> EDITO: como no sabía a ciencia cierta a qué se referían las opciones A y B, he asumido que la A era de acogerse al secreto bancario y la B que no.



Tanto en la opción A como en la B, tus intereses se pagan en España porque la ley (acuerdo entre Suiza y la EU del 26 octubre 2004) obliga a pagar en el país de residencia los intereses generados por los ahorros.

Ahora bien, si escoges la opción B, Swissquote informa a la "Agencia Tributaria Suiza" de tus datos, cuentas, importes, intereses generados, dirección, etc. y éste informa a la Hacienda Ejpañola sobre los mismos enviándoselos a nuestros políticos con nuestros mejores deseos. El problema es que:
"For customers who have expressly opted for declaration by completing the 
declaration form provided by Swissquote, the bank will declare the interest payments covered by the Agreement to the Federal 
Tax Administration giving, in particular, the customer’s name and address, and his or her account number. The Federal Tax 
Administration will then send this information to the _tax authorities in the 
customer’s country of residence_. *The customer therefore expressly waives 
banking secrecy *in this particular context. " 
Adiós secreto bancario.

En la opción A, también se pagan los intereses generados en España pero,
" If customers have not expressly chosen declaration, Swissquote will make the deduction from payments of affected interest, and will transfer the deduction to the Federal Tax Administration, which will redistribute it to the tax authorities in the customer’s country of residence. 

*No information on these customers will be sent to the tax authorities, and banking secrecy will thus be completely preserved.* "
tus intereses se envían igualmente a España y tu tienes una carta de Swissquote dónde te dice qué es lo que has pagado y con la puedes realizar tu declaración de la renta (según ellos me han indicado).
El caso es que, con la opción A, se guarda el secreto bancario. Qué quiere esto decir??? Pues EN MI OPINIÓN, la diferencia está en que con esta opción el "Federal Tax Administration" no conoce tus datos (dirección, cuentas, saldos, etc.) como sí parece que conoce con la opción B. Entonces, aunque tu hayas declarado la cuenta al BdE y éste envíe una petición de información sobre tu cuenta al BCSuizo, éste no le dirá nada porque simplemente el secreto bancario está permitido en Suiza. El BdE debería dirigirse entonces de modo directo a Swissquote para que les dé los datos pero la ley suiza prohíbe a los bancos dar datos de sus clientes a no ser sentencia judicial firme de un juez suizo (o por casos de terrorismo, contrabando de armas... y otras locuras).

Así que, aquí nadie quiere hacer nada ilegal pero creo que se deberían intentar aprovechar todos los mecanismos que la ley permita para salvaguardar los ahorros lo mejor posible.

Por cierto, esta opción se puede cambiar cuantas veces se quiera y entra en vigor desde que se recibe la carta firmada por el titular.

Perdón por el tóstón 
Saludos y a suizear


----------



## Vidar (14 May 2012)

estoy rellenando el DD1,

en el apartado de la moneda de la cuenta habéis preguntado alguno en el BdE si pasa algo por poner las 3 monedas EUR, USD, CFH? y así evitar comunicar cambios de moneda?, como decía antes otro forero

Si no me tocará llamar mañana...


----------



## Actarus (14 May 2012)

kretxo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado esto para transferir dinero?
> 
> https://www.moneybookers.com/enviar-dinero/index.html
> 
> ...



Lo probé y es totalmente fiable pero solo lo probé para cantidades pequeñas de cara a recargar mi monedero en una casa de apuestas. Para cantidades grandes nunca lo he usado.


----------



## Actarus (14 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Creo que sí la admiten. Pero por 4 euros que nos cobró el notario...joder, aquí parece un nido de judíos avaros.



Algunos tenemos cerca del trabajo una comisaría, no es cuestión de ser o no judío.


----------



## lcdbop (14 May 2012)

Rellenado formulario de apertura de cuenta.
A la espera de recibir la documentación para firmar.


----------



## kikoseis (14 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo aquí enviará su dinero por transferencias pero nada impide que te lo hayas enviado por una transferencia y un amijo tuyo lo haya gastado en chocolate suizo o tu mismo en un viaje tonto. Hacienda sabe que lo has enviado pero no tiene por qué saber si sigue ahí. Por eso es labor tuyo declarar los réditos ganados a no ser que ellos se encarguen de informar (opción B).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Entonces es preferible la A si queremos un poco de discreción?


----------



## mecaweto (14 May 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> ¿Entonces es preferible la A si queremos un poco de discreción?



En principio si, pero ten en cuenta que dinero lo moverás por transferencia y cuando se ponga quisquilloso el gobierno puede pedir ese datos a los bancos. Y si te pillan sin el DD1, como que te multarán.


----------



## bigus (14 May 2012)

Me he leido el post del porrón. Todo claro, de agradecer muy mucho toda esta información, pero sigo con una duda un poco tonta aunque se ha hablado de ello :o

Cuánto se paga de impuestos por tener allí los ahorros? un 35%? es decir, se pagaría más de lo que se paga acutalmente en España?


----------



## opilano (14 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Leyendo las FAQs de SwissQuote he encontrado la respuesta:
> 
> I am a foreigner; where can I get a copy of my passport certified?
> -If you live in Switzerland, you can get your passport certified at any post office, local authority or consulate or by a notary public or solicitor/lawyer.
> ...



Con local authority yo diria que se refiere a la autoridad local: ayuntamiento.
Los ayuntamientos llevan toda la vida compulsando documentacion, DNIs, pasaportes, etc. Y por la face.


----------



## Panchito4 (14 May 2012)

bigus dijo:


> Me he leido el post del porrón. Todo claro, de agradecer muy mucho toda esta información, pero sigo con una duda un poco tonta aunque se ha hablado de ello :o
> 
> Cuánto se paga de impuestos por tener allí los ahorros? un 35%? es decir, se pagaría más de lo que se paga acutalmente en España?



A mi también me queda la misma duda, sea por opcion A) o por opción B) ¿ la retención es la misma (35%) ? 

Ya que en ese 35% se incluye tanto la parte que va a la Hacienda Suiza como la parte que va a la Hacienda Española, ¿sería posible recuperar lo retenido en Suiza para evitar la doble imposición?


----------



## japiluser (14 May 2012)

Aprovecho el hilo pa caga*m* en Hacienda, en todo el/la que trabaje en haceienda y en todo lo que se relacione con Hacienda....sí, Hacienda somos todos...pero vosotros/as sois los perros de la casta!


----------



## Zetaperro (15 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Confirmo que con ING las transferencias a Swissquote (en €) son totalmente gratuítas, y que Swissquote no cobra tampoco por recibirlas.



Cojonudo !!!


----------



## LoboDeMar (15 May 2012)

A los que ya estáis operativos, dos preguntas:
- ¿cuánto tiempo pasó más o menos desde que enviásteis la compulsa del DNI/pasaporte y el contrato firmado hasta que recibisteis la carta con la clave de acceso?
- ¿os llegó algún mail automático de confirmación informando que ya tenían (ellos) vuestra documentación o similar?


----------



## IzsI (15 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> A los que ya estáis operativos, dos preguntas:
> - ¿cuánto tiempo pasó más o menos desde que enviásteis la compulsa del DNI/pasaporte y el contrato firmado hasta que recibisteis la carta con la clave de acceso?
> - ¿os llegó algún mail automático de confirmación informando que ya tenían (ellos) vuestra documentación o similar?



-En una semana y algo más o menos

-no llega ningún email


De todas formas puedes enviarle un email y preguntarles, yo lo he hecho así para otra cuenta que hemos abierto y me han dicho el día que enviaron ellos la contraseña.


----------



## Gorki (15 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Rellenado formulario de apertura de cuenta.
> A la espera de recibir la documentación para firmar.



En los teléfonos que piden que prefijo se pone: 34-4????


----------



## Gorki (15 May 2012)

En el cuestionario hay cosas que me da error:

What is the breakdown of your wealth?

Y luego como empleado autónomo me piden % de beneficios etc.

Vaya rollo...


----------



## kikelon (15 May 2012)

Un tema que se discutió en el pasado ¿La cuenta savings no tiene un mínimo de importe de 100.000 CHF (85.000 €)?¿Sois todos tan pastosos? La madre que os parió ::

Perdón, me respondo:
Minimum investment amount
CHF 1'000.-
EUR 1'000.-
USD 1'000.-


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (15 May 2012)

Estoy intentando acceder al DD1 pero me dice que _Por problemas técnicos, la aplicación no se encuentra disponible en estos momentos, inténtelo más tarde._

He probado con el firefox y con el IE. ¿A alguien mas le pasa?

Aprovecho para cagarme en la mierda de aplicaciones que tienen todos los organismos publicos de este pais y lo digo con muchos años de sufrimiento de estas.


----------



## ramontxu (15 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Confirmo que con ING las transferencias a Swissquote (en €) son totalmente gratuítas, y que Swissquote no cobra tampoco por recibirlas.



Gratuitas desde Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina o indistinto??


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (15 May 2012)

ramontxu dijo:


> Gratuitas desde Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina o indistinto??



Confirmo que son gratuitas

Desde la cuenta Nomina las he hecho yo. 

Me extrañaria que te dejaran dar de alta una cuenta en el extranjero como cuenta asociada.


----------



## Vidar (15 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf
> 
> y se lo mandas por mail.



mira, la solicitud del DD1 si está.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (15 May 2012)

Pregunta:

Rellenando el DD1 y todo, eligiendo la opcion A. ¿Que hay exactamente que hacer constar en la declaración?. Porque teoricamente, ya has pagado tus impuestos por la cuenta.

Entiendo guardarse las cartas de retenciones del banco por si acaso, pero no creo que haya que poner/quitar nada en la declaración.


----------



## IzsI (15 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Un tema que se discutió en el pasado ¿La cuenta savings no tiene un mínimo de importe de 100.000 CHF (85.000 €)?¿Sois todos tan pastosos? La madre que os parió ::



No tiene mínimo, eso de los 100.000 CHF lo has podido oír para otros bancos suizos.

lo que has visto de 1000 EUR es para invertir en fondos o depósitos, para la cuenta Savings no piden mínimo, puedes tenerla con 100€ perfectamente.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo aquí enviará su dinero por transferencias pero nada impide que te lo hayas enviado por una transferencia y un amijo tuyo lo haya gastado en chocolate suizo o tu mismo en un viaje tonto. Hacienda sabe que lo has enviado pero no tiene por qué saber si sigue ahí. Por eso es labor tuyo declarar los réditos ganados a no ser que ellos se encarguen de informar (opción B).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias,me había saltado esta información. 

Solo sabía que me dedujeron un 35 % de los intereses devengados, no encontré o leí que ellos ya informaban a tu banco central o autoridades del país de residencia. 

Leí algo de 100 euros por certificaión, pero debía ser tarde y tenía sueño )


----------



## Zetaperro (15 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy intentando acceder al DD1 pero me dice que _Por problemas técnicos, la aplicación no se encuentra disponible en estos momentos, inténtelo más tarde._
> 
> He probado con el firefox y con el IE. ¿A alguien mas le pasa?
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la mierda de aplicaciones que tienen todos los organismos publicos de este pais y lo digo con muchos años de sufrimiento de estas.



Hoy es fiesta en Madrid



> Horario de funcionamiento de la aplicación: días laborables en Madrid entre las 8.00 y las 19.30 horas.


----------



## LoboDeMar (15 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Confirmo que con ING las transferencias a Swissquote (en €) son totalmente gratuítas, y que Swissquote no cobra tampoco por recibirlas.



Verás, verás, qué meneo le vi a meteh, se van a cagah, ni amagoh ni hohtiah...
Muy buena noticia.


----------



## LoboDeMar (15 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy intentando acceder al DD1 pero me dice que _Por problemas técnicos, la aplicación no se encuentra disponible en estos momentos, inténtelo más tarde._
> 
> He probado con el firefox y con el IE. ¿A alguien mas le pasa?
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la mierda de aplicaciones que tienen todos los organismos publicos de este pais y lo digo con muchos años de sufrimiento de estas.



¿Has pulsado en el enlace que conduce a https://aps.bde.es/idd y te sale un error del tipo "ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert"?
En ese caso, ¿has entrado teniendo el DNI-e instalado y funcionando correctamente? Si es que no, o no lo sabes, mira la página de verificación del DNI-e.


----------



## IzsI (15 May 2012)

esta noticia nos puede interesar:

La UE no logra un acuerdo para negociar con Suiza la fiscalidad del ahorro - CincoDías.com



También decir que he probado a realizar una transferencia desde Swissquote a mi banco en España, y la verdad que ha sido muy rápida, la hice anoche pasadas las 12 y a estas horas ya tengo el dinero en mi cuenta :8:.

Ha sido una cantidad pequeña (100€) no se si para cantidades más grandes el tiempo sea mayor, el coste total ha sido de 2 EUR (mi banco de aquí no ha cobrado nada).


----------



## ghkghk (15 May 2012)

Voy a ir abriéndome una cuenta por si las moscas, como plan B anticorralito. Mi plan A es la compra de acciones defensivas americanas (Johnson & Johnson, Coca Cola, Procter & Gamble...) porque aunque el SP pudiera bajar (aunque mira, el Ibex hundido, el Dax tocado y los usanos en máximos) la leche que se pegaría el EUR/USD lo compensaría de sobra.

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones.


----------



## Euro go home (16 May 2012)

Desde luego, en Suiza deben estar flipando, por el numero de nuevas cuentas abiertas. Pensaran que su publicista es genial. Seguro que le pasan comision a Rajoy y a Guindos o, al menos, una cesta en navidad...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2012)

Yo ademas de esta cuenta suiza voy a abrir cuenta en Polonia aprovechando que uno se va de vacaciones ahora en junio.Abrire una en euros y otra por supuesto en zlotys.
Que os parece la de abrirla en Polonia? 
1 euro=4.36 zlotys y que siga subiendo.......!!


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

Bueno pues otro que ha abierto cuenta y a esperar la documentación...
Espero que nos dé tiempo... ::


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2012)

Unas cuántas dudas matutinas que me han surgido:

1. La declaración de apertura de la cuenta la haces a priori (cuando la abres o antes) o a posteriori (luego después cuando ya ha pasado un tiempo) ??
2. Si no haces la declaración de la renta, ¿Tendrías que hacerla solo para esto?
3. ¿Qué impuestos y demás hay? ¿El 21% de los intereses del 1.5%?

Un saludo.


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Unas cuántas dudas matutinas que me han surgido:
> 
> 1. La declaración de apertura de la cuenta la haces a priori (cuando la abres o antes) o a posteriori (luego después cuando ya ha pasado un tiempo) ??
> 2. Si no haces la declaración de la renta, ¿Tendrías que hacerla solo para esto?
> ...



Tienes un mes para hacer la declaración, eso lo pone en la web del BdE, se supone que hasta que no tienes número de cuenta no puedes hacer la declaración.
Los impuestos sobre el rendimiento los liquida directamente Swissquote porque las rentas las ingresa en el pais de origen. El 35% para satisfacer a ambas haciendas.


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

Al rellenar los datos me pide una página web. Qué habéis puesto vosotros?


----------



## txaime (16 May 2012)

Hola hace tiempo estuve investigando bancos extranjeros y este le vi pero no me decidi. Menuda alegría ver por aqui todoa esta info, me he leido el hilo entero y tengo algunas dudas que intentare investigar por mi parte de todas formas, principalmente investigando mas cosillas sobre solvencia y demas.

¿El dinero depositado esta protegido por algun fondo tipo FGD español?


----------



## benat73 (16 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.
> 
> ¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...
> 
> saludos




Hola, yo tengo pasta en SwissQuote y sin problemas. Para abrir la cuenta solo me pidieron el pasaporte compulsado en la notaría. (el de tu pueblo..). Y te preguntan de donde procede el dinero, para qué quieres abrir una cuenta en Suiza (importante: para guardar tus ahorros durante ganados les dices, literalmente). los suizos quieren este dinero para que esté allí bien quieto, guardadito. no les digas que lo va a utilizar para realizar pagos, porque en ese caso no les interesa nada.. lo quieren SOLO para ellos... Puedes hacer depósitos en Euros, dolar o CHF.( por tansferencia..)

Lo bueno de esta cuenta es que no hay que ir hasta Zurich en persona. Abrir una cuenta en Alemania es más farragoso, te piden bastante más documentación.. es la hostia, y son de la UE..


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

Acabo de enviar los datos. Ya recibí su e-mail de confirmación. A la espera de la papelería. En qué divisa aconsejais abrir la cuenta?

Gracias.

P.D. Como este banco se vaya al guano vamos a echarnos unas risas...


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Al rellenar los datos me pide una página web. Qué habéis puesto vosotros?



Nada, ni ese dato ni el de Company es 'mandatory'


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Acabo de enviar los datos. Ya recibí su e-mail de confirmación. A la espera de la papelería. En qué divisa aconsejais abrir la cuenta?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> P.D. Como este banco se vaya al guano vamos a echarnos unas risas...



Yo la abriré en euros y preguntaré cuanto tarda un cambio de divisa.


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

txaime dijo:


> Hola hace tiempo estuve investigando bancos extranjeros y este le vi pero no me decidi. Menuda alegría ver por aqui todoa esta info, me he leido el hilo entero y tengo algunas dudas que intentare investigar por mi parte de todas formas, principalmente investigando mas cosillas sobre solvencia y demas.
> 
> ¿El dinero depositado esta protegido por algun fondo tipo FGD español?



Yo parto de la base de que si un banco suizo se va a la mierda es que el mundo se acaba y entonces ya da igual tener dinero que no. Al final el dinero es una convención entre muchos paises que dice que yo doy un montón de papelitos y alguien me da una casa, un coche, una tele, etc, pero si esa convención se pierde solo tienes papeles, por eso hay que buscar un sitio seguro en una zona donde siga existiendo esa convención y que sea respetado por el resto. Suiza tiene la pasta de todos los peces gordos que manejan este mundo y su cotarro con lo que no van a permitir que se vea comprometida en modo alguno pues sería echar piedras contra su tejado.


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Nada, ni ese dato ni el de Company es 'mandatory'



Pues no me dejaba seguir adelante sino lo ponía...he puesto la dirección de mi blog:XX:


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Pues no me dejaba seguir adelante sino lo ponía...he puesto la dirección de mi blog:XX:



Ah, tu te refieres cuando pides datos profesionales, ahí elegí Other y asi no tuve que poner datos.


----------



## damnit (16 May 2012)

Me ha llegado el DD1 a casa, luego os lo pongo aquí para que lo veáis, y me echéis un cable a rellenarlo ¿hay que poner el saldo inicial y todo eso? me lío un poco con esta parte, la verdad...


----------



## kikelon (16 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Me ha llegado el DD1 a casa, luego os lo pongo aquí para que lo veáis, y me echéis un cable a rellenarlo ¿hay que poner el saldo inicial y todo eso? me lío un poco con esta parte, la verdad...



No tienes que poner saldo inicial si no vas a tener un saldo de más de 600.000 euros. Si te lees el hilo entero hay un posto donde lo explica muy claro.


----------



## txaime (16 May 2012)

Por cierto, ¿que comisiones cobran por el cambio de divisa? Si podeis pasar un grafico o algo de que tipo de cambio aplican ahora mismo os lo agradecería, para tener una idea.

Antes se me olvidó comentarlo, como dato curioso, cuando pregunte en varios bancos noruegos, si eras griego el depósito mínimo era de 1.000.000 de € y no me confundo con ningún 0. No me preguntéis por que, pero es cuanto menos extraño.


----------



## benat73 (16 May 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Y puedes hacer tres montones en las tres divisas o hacen falta tres cuentas?



En la misma cuenta puedes meter las 3 divisas. saludos


----------



## Rubencillo (16 May 2012)

¿Y para cerrar la cuenta sabeis que hay que hacer?

Me estoy pensando muy seriamente abrirla, pero no he visto nada sobre como cerrarla ni en la web ni en todo el hilo

Gracias!


----------



## benat73 (16 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> Además, he llamado a ING y, efectivamente, las transferencias a Suiza (y Noruega) son gratuitas hasta 50.000 lereles.



Que tipo de cuenta en ING, la básica o la cuenta nómina? Para hacer la transferencia habria que gestionarlo por teléfono con ING o poniendo la Cuenta de Swiss Quote como una de las 3 cuentas asociadas es suficiente??

saludos a todos


----------



## alopaco (16 May 2012)

benat73 dijo:


> Que tipo de cuenta en ING, la básica o la cuenta nómina? Para hacer la transferencia habria que gestionarlo por teléfono con ING o poniendo la Cuenta de Swiss Quote como una de las 3 cuentas asociadas es suficiente??
> 
> saludos a todos



Desde la Nómina o la Sin nómina: en la cuenta naranja sólo se pueden hacer transferencias a cuentas asociadas (y éstas tienen que ser de bancos españoles)

Acabo de llamarles para que me lo aclarasen y acto seguido he abierto una Sin nómina.

Saludos


----------



## hyperrjas (16 May 2012)

Muy buenas a todos nuevamente, me acaba de llegar la confirmación de la cuenta en swissquote todo perfecto . Gracias a todos por lo que habeis aportado en este hilo.

- Una duda que tengo es que llegan dos cheques uno en euros y otro en francos, para que es esto si vamos a realizar una transferencia bancaria desde nuestro banco español y ya con eso es suficiente para que llegue el dinero a swissquote? 

- Otra duda que tengo es si este dd1 se puede rellenar online http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf

Si alguien que ya ha hecho todos los trámites después de la apertura de cuenta, banco de españa, opción a o opción b...etc pudiese hacer un minimanual de cuales son los trámites a seguir, sería de gran interés para el hilo y se evitarían mas preguntas .

Muchas gracias a todos nuevamente por esta gran información!


----------



## Euro go home (16 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Me ha llegado el DD1 a casa, luego os lo pongo aquí para que lo veáis, y me echéis un cable a rellenarlo ¿hay que poner el saldo inicial y todo eso? me lío un poco con esta parte, la verdad...



Yo el DD1 lo rellené directamente en el Banco de España. Marcas nueva cuenta, tus datos, nombre del banco, direccion, moneda de la cuenta (si en euros, o en lo que sea...), poca cosa más...la fecha de apertura de la cuenta, la fecha actual y la firma.

Tienes un mes desde la apertura de la cuenta. En el banco la administrativa me pregunto que quién me había dicho lo del DD1, a lo que le conteste que por internet me había enterado, que el banco no te dice ni pio...y me dijo que sí, que era obligatorio, que tienes un mes, pero que la gente no lo sabe y que ahora están haciendo DD1's de cuentas que tienen 10 años...le pregunté si sancionaban y me dijo que ellos no eran hacienda, que no sancionan...por ahora, veremos cuando el Montoro diga lo contrario...

Por supuesto, has de notificar de nuevo al BDE los ingresos en dicha cuenta si superan 3 millones de euros mensuales )o 600.000 euros anuales :XX:, supongo que el caso de todos, evidentemente, ya que aquí todos somos multimillonarios:ouch:. En caso contrario no has de notificar nada al BDE. Si das de baja la cuenta has de rellenar de nuevo el DD1.


----------



## sapoconcho (16 May 2012)

Efectivamente, el BdE no sanciona pero Hacienda sí y las nuevas multas son para mear y no echar gota (5.000 euros por dato omitido con un mínimo de 10.000). Si veis el nuevo borrador contra evasión de capitales, telita tela.
Creo que al final merece la pena optarse por la opción B (intercambio de información con Hacienda y pérdida de secreto bancario) porque he estado pensándolo y realmente no deberíamos tener nada que esconder. Quiero decir, con el DD1 ya están enterados de se tiene una cuenta en Suiza, luego a partir de ahí como nadie se dedica a traficar con armas ni tener empresas en Aruba pues vaya, tampoco importar excesivamente el intercambio de datos para cuentas perfectamente legales.
Por otro lado, se está viendo que aquí ninguno (y menos yo) somo expertos fiscales y por más que leo y leo legislación e información siempre se te puede escapar algo y entonces, la cagaste burlancaste. Yo no soy Botin. Contra un mindundi no hay amnistías.

En fin, esta es mi opinión. Cada uno es muy libre de hacer lo que mejor le parezca. De todos modos, cuando se publique el nuevo acuerdo Suiza-España (en la que parece que España va a hacer uso de la opción de "nación favorecida" para igualar sus acuerdos a los que ya tiene Suiza con Francia y Alemania) pues lo leeremos y veremos si es valorable la decisión de cambiarse a la opción A. Al fin y al cabo, puede uno cambiarse las veces que se quiera simplemente enviando una carta.

Saludos y a suizear.


----------



## sapoconcho (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos nuevamente, me acaba de llegar la confirmación de la cuenta en swissquote todo perfecto . Gracias a todos por lo que habeis aportado en este hilo.
> 
> - Una duda que tengo es que llegan dos cheques uno en euros y otro en francos, para que es esto si vamos a realizar una transferencia bancaria desde nuestro banco español y ya con eso es suficiente para que llegue el dinero a swissquote?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, no necesitas los cheques para las transferencias.
Para rellenar el DD1 online necesitas un lectos de dni-e y hacerlo aquí:
https://aps.bde.es/idd (tienes que acceder a la página con el dni ya introducido en el lector si no da un error SSL)
ya se explicó anteriormente en el post cómo rellenarlo.

Saludos


----------



## elquetraelashostias (16 May 2012)

estoy planteándome seriamente abrir cuenta en SwissQuote.

El problema es que tengo el pasaporte caducado, pero tengo hora justamente el viernes para renovarlo.

¿alguien sabe lo que tarda la poli en darte un pasaporte nuevo?? me refiero a si es viable que abra la cuenta ya mismo, así calculo que cuando me llegue la documentación, ya lo tendré. Porque, ¿el pasaporte legitimado notarialmente se envia cuando se devuelve la documentación, no?

Otra opción que estoy barajando, para evitar el desastre inminente en Europa es dar poderes notariales a una compi que trabaja en Alemania para que ella allí me abra una cuenta de no residente en algún banco alemán.

¿alguien ha hecho algo parecido?

Joder, que estrés llevo con la puta economía, nunca pensé que el panorama se fuese a poner tan negro para los que no nos hipotecamos...


----------



## JoTaladro (16 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> estoy planteándome seriamente abrir cuenta en SwissQuote.
> 
> El problema es que tengo el pasaporte caducado, pero tengo hora justamente el viernes para renovarlo.
> 
> ...



Te dan el pasapa en el momento.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> No tienes que poner saldo inicial si no vas a tener un saldo de más de 600.000 euros. Si te lees el hilo entero hay un posto donde lo explica muy claro.



Entonces qué se notifica? Que tienes una cuenta en Suiza, pero no la cantidad de la misma?


----------



## sapoconcho (16 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Entonces qué se notifica? Que tienes una cuenta en Suiza, pero no la cantidad de la misma?



Eferrrrtivamente.


----------



## taipan (16 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Entonces qué se notifica? Que tienes una cuenta en Suiza, pero no la cantidad de la misma?



Exacto, con la notificacion al Banco de España solo notificas la existencia de la misma.

Ya tendras tiempo en el IRPF y en Patrimonio de dar mas datos...


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

la notificacion de las cuentas es para bloquearlas en caso de salida del euro y su posterior conversion a neopesetas..


----------



## txapiss (16 May 2012)

Solicitada la cuenta a Swissquote hace un ratillo.

A la espera de que llegue. Creo que unos 10 días más o menos por lo que he leído.

Voy a ir preparando la documentación.

Una pregunta. Lo que hay que compulsar es el pasaporte, o vale también el DNI??

Es que lo tengo caducado, y si con el DNI es suficiente, ya me arreglo.


----------



## Rubencillo (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> la notificacion de las cuentas es para bloquearlas en caso de salida del euro y su posterior conversion a neopesetas..



Haciendo honor a tu nick...


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

si no entonces para que ? dime tu rubencillo...


hacienda no te puede sancionar por tener cuenta en suiza por el acuerdo que tienen con suiza .ya se pagan impuestos en suiza por rendimientos de capital y mas que aqui..


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

txaime dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿que comisiones cobran por el cambio de divisa? Si podeis pasar un grafico o algo de que tipo de cambio aplican ahora mismo os lo agradecería, para tener una idea.
> 
> Antes se me olvidó comentarlo, como dato curioso, cuando pregunte en varios bancos noruegos, si eras griego el depósito mínimo era de 1.000.000 de € y no me confundo con ningún 0. No me preguntéis por que, pero es cuanto menos extraño.



extraño ? evidentemente eso es para que el griego pobre no pueda sacar sus euros para salvarse del neo dracma ..


----------



## uranoscopus (16 May 2012)

hola, soy habitual lector de este foro, pero no suelo intervenir. 
Por unos miseros 12K € merece la pena abrir cuenta en este banco suizo.
Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## hyperrjas (16 May 2012)

Gracias a todos nuevamente, acabo de rellenar en el banco de España el dd1 es muy fácil de rellenar y sencillo además te dan un resguardo de clor rosa. Yo no he rellenado la cantidad y me ha comentado el funcionario que no hay problema, que si requieren la cantidad te llamarán desde el banco de España, en principio no es obligatorio poner la cantidad.

Ya tengo la cuenta en swissquote operativa, he estado leyendo todo el post y sigo sin encontrar lo de la opción A o la opción B para hacienda Española en el panel de control de swissquote, donde aparece lo de opción A u opción B?. Cual es mejor opción de las dos?

Lo que si veo es un mensaje que me ha llegado de bienvenida en el que pone *IMPORTANT INFORMATION - Swiss-EU treaty on the taxation of savings.*

Supongo que se referirá a esto...

Otra cosa, mi banco BBVA me cobra el 0,65% de comisión por enviar dinero a suiza lo veo una burrada para cantidades importantes.

He llamado a ing direct y me comentan que la cuenta naranja no permite enviar transferencias bancarias a suiza, solo la nómina, pero como no tengo nómina ya que soy autoempleado no la puedo abrir.

Alguien sabe de algún otro banco que sea gratis el enviar dinero a suiza o un costo mas barato que el 0,65%?

Muchas gracias a todos un cordial Saludo!


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> la notificacion de las cuentas es para bloquearlas en caso de salida del euro y su posterior conversion a neopesetas..



Entonces esta cuenta no vale para nada no?


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

lo estais haciendo mal y no os vais a salvar del corralito. si notificais al banco de españa las cuentas en el extranjero os las bloquearan cuando sea el corralito. por que creeis que han dado ahora esta orden eh einsteins ?

la cosa habria que hacerla de otra manera....


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Gracias a todos nuevamente, acabo de rellenar en el banco de España el dd1 es muy fácil de rellenar y sencillo además te dan un resguardo de clor rosa. Yo no he rellenado la cantidad y me ha comentado el funcionario que no hay problema, que si requieren la cantidad te llamarán desde el banco de España, en principio no es obligatorio poner la cantidad.
> 
> Ya tengo la cuenta en swissquote operativa, he estado leyendo todo el post y sigo sin encontrar lo de la opción A o la opción B para hacienda Española en el panel de control de swissquote, donde aparece lo de opción A u opción B?. Cual es mejor opción de las dos?
> 
> ...



Yo soy autoempleado y tengo cuenta nómina en ING sin problemas...


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

A ver, para mí está claro que Tontoro y Cía bloquearán las cuentas en caso de corralito. Otra cosa es qué harán los suizos... ahí está el quid de todo este proceso...


----------



## serhost (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Gracias a todos nuevamente, acabo de rellenar en el banco de España el dd1 es muy fácil de rellenar y sencillo además te dan un resguardo de clor rosa. Yo no he rellenado la cantidad y me ha comentado el funcionario que no hay problema, que si requieren la cantidad te llamarán desde el banco de España, en principio no es obligatorio poner la cantidad.
> 
> Ya tengo la cuenta en swissquote operativa, he estado leyendo todo el post y sigo sin encontrar lo de la opción A o la opción B para hacienda Española en el panel de control de swissquote, donde aparece lo de opción A u opción B?. Cual es mejor opción de las dos?
> 
> ...




Ábrete una cuenta sin nómina.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

> IMPORTANT INFORMATION - Swiss-EU treaty on the taxation of savings.




claro esos son los nuevos acuerdos que tiene suiza con españa ..las cuentas ya no son secretas para nosotros y se bloquearan en caso de corralito.

en teoria puedes escoger entre mantener la cuenta secreta y pagar rendimientos de capital en suiza bastante mas que aqui . 30 % creo que es ,o declarar la cuenta al bdE y pagar rendimientos de capital aqui. 15 % me parece que es.

pero ahora sale montoro con que las tienes que declarar sea como sea..

en resumidas cuentas no tienes anonimato respecto de españa ni de la cee.


----------



## Gorki (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> lo estais haciendo mal y no os vais a salvar del corralito. si notificais al banco de españa las cuentas en el extranjero os las bloquearan cuando sea el corralito. por que creeis que han dado ahora esta orden eh einsteins ?
> 
> la cosa habria que hacerla de otra manera....



ya estás tardando en decirlo...


----------



## serhost (16 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> ya estás tardando en decirlo...



Yo quisiera saber además ¿qué ganaría el estado bloqueando una cuenta en el extranjero?

Si aún fuese para retornar el dinero a España aún lo entendería.


----------



## Vidar (16 May 2012)

A no ser que seas un traficante, político corrupto o un estafador no creo que un país no muy poderoso pueda pasarse por el arco del triunfo la jurisdicción centenaria suiza y apropiarse de las cuentas de sus ciudadanos. 

Ese día entrego el pasaporte y que se queden con las ganas.

Otra cosa es que hagan como los USA y lleguen a un acuerdo de total información de las cuentas de sus ciudadanos y nos quieran gravar por ello aún más.


----------



## anlloge (16 May 2012)

El bloqueo de cuentas en Suiza no lo puede hacer España, si no es con la anuencia de las autoridades suizas; ahora bien, ¿qué imagen bancaria daría Suiza como refugio de capitales si aquellas cuentas con dinero legal, proveniente de ahorros son bloqueadas?.
Por otra parte la previsión de comunicación de las cuentas es algo que ya proviene del Real Decreto 1816/1991, tanto en la Exposición de motivos como en el artículo 1º se determina que ese control es a efectos de evitar infracciones al Ordenamiento jurídico (y fuera de los límites del Estado no tiene competencia, necesitaría la colaboración de las autoridades suizas).
Por otra parte, además de ese Real Decreto, la normativa que regula la obligación de comunicación es el artículo 111 de la Ley General Tributaria.
Indicar, por último, que la concreción de las comunicaciones proviene de la circulare del banco de España 3/2006, es decir, con anterioridad al inicio de la crisis, no es algo creado ad "ad hoc" para esta situación, se puede ver aquí:

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/normativa/circu/CEC200603.pdf

y el desarrollo que se hace en el 2011 es relativo a los aspectos técnicos de esa comunicación, para facilitar conocer lo relativo a esa comunicación se puede leer aquí:

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/at.pdf


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

pues porque se tiene que controlar la nueva masa monetaria en neopesetas.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> A no ser que seas un traficante, político corrupto o un estafador no creo que un país no muy poderoso pueda pasarse por el arco del triunfo la jurisdicción centenaria suiza y apropiarse de las cuentas de sus ciudadanos.
> 
> Ese día entrego el pasaporte y que se queden con las ganas.
> 
> Otra cosa es que hagan como los USA y lleguen a un acuerdo de total información de las cuentas de sus ciudadanos y nos quieran gravar por ello aún más.



pero cachondo si montoro te esta obligando a que declares la cuenta ...ya no es secreta..

claro los de la ue decian que no se pagaban rendimientos de capital en esas cuentas..era evasion de impuestos..

suiza se resistio a esto y saco esas dos opciones , mantenerla secreta y pagarles a ellos el rendimiento de capital o declararlas en los paises de la ue .



pero ahora ya no vale por el jodido montoro..


----------



## uranoscopus (16 May 2012)

Pero por ejemplo a mi hermano que vive en Alemania como residente, si le hago una transferencia a su cuenta, me libro del corralito.

Simplemente cuando pase todo, le pido que me haga una transferencia a mi cuenta y si hacienda me pregunta le digo que es un prestamo de un familiar a interes 0 por ciento.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Pero por ejemplo a mi hermano que vive en Alemania como residente, si le hago una transferencia a su cuenta, me libro del corralito.
> 
> Simplemente cuando pase todo, le pido que me haga una transferencia a mi cuenta y si hacienda me pregunta le digo que es un prestamo de un familiar a interes 0 por ciento.



eso podria valer siempre que estes atento al timing y lo hicieras antes de que se controlen las transferencias..

traer la pasta no es problema de momento , el problema es sacarla y mantenerla ..luego ya se vera ....a malas te vas al extranjero a gastarla..


tambien te quedarias en bragas si lo que pasa es que la que se sale del euro es alemania que tambien se rumorea...


----------



## mecaweto (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> He llamado a ing direct y me comentan que la cuenta naranja no permite enviar transferencias bancarias a suiza, solo la nómina, pero como no tengo nómina ya que soy autoempleado no la puedo abrir.
> 
> Alguien sabe de algún otro banco que sea gratis el enviar dinero a suiza o un costo mas barato que el 0,65%?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos un cordial Saludo!



ING tiene una cuenta "sin nómina" que es una cuenta normal (no confundir con la cuenta naranja) desde donde puedes hacer transferencias. Llama y pregunta por ella.


----------



## uranoscopus (16 May 2012)

si Alemania sale del euro me beneficiaria ya que el euro se devaluaria con respecto la nueva moneda alemana


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

no sabemos que paridades quedarian entonces . si tomamos los bonos como referencia si te beneficiaria claro..


----------



## hyperrjas (16 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> ING tiene una cuenta "sin nómina" que es una cuenta normal (no confundir con la cuenta naranja) desde donde puedes hacer transferencias. Llama y pregunta por ella.



Ya he llamado y la comisión es de 15 euros hasta 50.000 euros. El problema para abrirla la cuenta sin nómina es que, me exigen tener 2000 euros como mínimo en la cuenta para abrirla, yo esta cuenta la quiero para poder enviar dinero a swissquote no para tener dinero en ing direct.

Si alguien sabe alguna cuenta para enviar el dinero que no te exijan tener dinero (cantidades de mas de 100 euros por ejemplo) o movimiento le estaría agradecido.

Por favor si alguien sabe que opción es mejor si dejar que swissquote se encargue de contactar con hacienda para dar cuentas, o por el contrario es mejor enviar el formulario a swissquote para que nos encarguemos nosotros mismos del trámite, le estaría muy muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias nuevamente un cordial Saludo!


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

swiss quote me parece que operaba con bancos franceses y alemanes ..el bnp , el deutsche bank , credit lyonaise...estos bancos no cobrarian por transferir a sus propias cuentas en suiza. y por supuesto los suizos que tengan sucursal aqui.


----------



## mecaweto (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pues porque se tiene que controlar la nueva masa monetaria en neopesetas.



Claro, y si tu tienes una cuenta en Suiza en CHF y se declara el corralito aqui previo a una devaluacion de la nueva moneda, con orden de bloqueo de depósitos, va a ir Suiza (siempre temerosa de esa gran potencia geopolítica que es Hispanistán) y te va a deshacer el cambio de moneda y y convertir a la nueva moneda de Hispanistán antes de devaluarla.

La unica opción que veo viable de putear es que Montoro se sacase un impuesto especial de patrimonio sobre bienes en el extranjero. Pero es que si llegamos a esas, me parece que me voy a ir a hacer compañía a mi dinero.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

no suiza no tiene miedo a hijpanistan en eso tienes razon , lo que tiene miedo es de la ue.

por eso consintio lo de tasar las cuentas o revelarlas cuando la ue , no solo españa la presiono.


y si no es para controlar un corralito no se porque sale montoro ahora con esas ..

darse cuenta que si hay corralito el panico va a ser mortal..cual sera el cambio eh ?


----------



## furia porcina (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Gracias a todos nuevamente, acabo de rellenar en el banco de España el dd1 es muy fácil de rellenar y sencillo además te dan un resguardo de clor rosa. Yo no he rellenado la cantidad y me ha comentado el funcionario que no hay problema, que si requieren la cantidad te llamarán desde el banco de España, en principio no es obligatorio poner la cantidad.
> 
> Ya tengo la cuenta en swissquote operativa, he estado leyendo todo el post y sigo sin encontrar lo de la opción A o la opción B para hacienda Española en el panel de control de swissquote, donde aparece lo de opción A u opción B?. Cual es mejor opción de las dos?
> 
> ...



Ing tiene una cuenta nómina para autónomos. Solo necesitas hacer transferencias de una cantidad mínima al mes, que ahora no recuerdo. Quizás te interese mirarlo


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

Los técnicos del Ministerio de Hacienda temen que sea más rentable pagar la sanción que cumplir con la limitación del efectivo 

Compartir
Compartir esta noticia en Tuenti Compartir esta noticia en Meneame Compartir esta noticia en Buzz Compartir esta noticia en Windows Live Compartir esta noticia en Delicious
Compartir

rtvcyl.es/ Europa Press - domingo, 15 de abril de 2012

Los técnicos del Ministerio de Hacienda (Gestha) consideran que la propuesta del Gobierno de obligar a informar de las cuentas abiertas en entidades financieras en el extranjero, al considerar que no aportará datos nuevos a las Administración Tributaria, ni hará aflorar depósitos 'opacos'.

La organización remarca que esta medida se basa en un "simple acopio" de información de números de cuentas 'blancas' que Hacienda puede conocer leyendo los balances de las compañías, e insiste en que las cuentas 'opacas' no se han declarado y no se van a declarar.
Así, insiste en que ya existe la obligación por parte de los contribuyentes de integrar los saldos y rendimientos de estas "cuentas blancas" a la hora de presentar las declaraciones del Impuesto de Patrimonio, el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas (IRPF) o el Impuesto sobre Sociedades.

Por ello, Gestha apunta que esta obligación debería extenderse a informar sobre los códigos que identifican las cuentas bancarias y los depósitos de valores, entre los que se incluye la referencia al país donde está depositada la cuenta.

Del mismo modo, el colectivo subraya que el control de las cuentas y valores 'opacos' situados en el extranjero pasa "necesariamente" por que el Gobierno alcance acuerdos con las grandes entidades de banca privada que operan en paraísos fiscales exigiendo la lista de titulares bajo la amenaza de retirar la ficha bancaria que concede el banco central para operar en sus mercados.


----------



## tsukarete (16 May 2012)

Bueno... ya he pedido los papeles de el alta. 
Y otra cosa, he pedido a la asociacion nacional de banca Suiza , su opinion (no vinculante) al respecto de este Banco. (mas que todo para tener una orientacion de una fuente -no digo fiable-, semi-oficial)
Ya os transmitire su respuesta, si llega algun dia.


----------



## hyperrjas (16 May 2012)

Aquí teneis una opinión de swissquote de un compi. 

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo 

Un cordial Saludo!


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

¿Por qué Swissquote entonces no es una buena opción?

Es un banco muy pequeño. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
Lo más importante: su negocio principal es el trading de divisas. Es un negocio muy lucrativo, pero si hay un mes malo de operaciones puede que toda su estructura de capital se tambalee.
Está vinculado a AC Markets, otro broker de divisas de dudosa reputación con varios casos penales abiertos por abusos contra sus clientes. Ver artículo en uno de los principales medios suizos (en francés).
* En EEUU tiene prohibido operar. Desde mi IP salta este mensaje. Normalmente esto implica falta de transparencia.*


eso es por control de fuga de capitales..


----------



## mecaweto (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> ¿Por qué Swissquote entonces no es una buena opción?
> 
> Es un banco muy pequeño. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
> Lo más importante: su negocio principal es el trading de divisas. Es un negocio muy lucrativo, pero si hay un mes malo de operaciones puede que toda su estructura de capital se tambalee.
> ...



No se cuantos bancos suizos habrán quebrado en los últimos años. Españoles me se unos cuantos.

Esta me parece una de esas apreciaciones que te hace cualquier cajero de medio pelo de banca española cuando le dices que tienes cuenta en ING. El otro día le dijeron a mi mujer eso era como tenerlo en Forum Filatélico.

Lo de que no pueda operar en USA no se si es un inconveniente o una ventaja.


----------



## cidadell (16 May 2012)

*RESUMEN: ESTARIA BIEN SI ESTE POST NO SE PIERDE PORQUE PUEDE AYUDAR A ALGÚN QUE OTRO*

Perdón por escribir en mayúsculas pero he leído 36 páginas de un tirón y he anotado lo más interesante. Como ya he hecho el esfuerzo, no me cuesta nada copiarlo a continuación por si algún vago no quiere leerse las 36 páginas y para evitar que se repitan 1000 veces las mismas cosas.

La mayoría son frases de foreros y si hay algún error agradecería que alguien lo cambiara, para no evitar confusiones. YO aún no he hecho nada, repito. Es información que he extraído de todo el hilo.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ABRIRLA*
AhorroCapital: Cómo abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo

*TIPOS DE CUENTA*
La eprivate banking y la de savings
la eprivate es para poder hacer trading. 
La savings es la de ahorro, y no tiene comisiones, porque lo máximo que puedes hacer -aparte cambiar de una divisa a otra- es invertir en fondos o indices referenciados.

*CAMBIO DE MONEDA*
Puedes tener el dinero en EUR,CHF,USD sin comisiones, y rentando un 1,4% en EUR y USD, en CHF un 0,5%.
Ellos te ofrecen un tipo de cambio cuando usas la función "Change". Si te vale, aceptas. Y si no, no haces nada. No estoy seguro si el tipo de cambio que te ofrecen lleva ya incluida una comisión. Cobrártela como tal no lo hacen.
Se puede hacer el cambio a CHF rápidamente, lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que ahora el Banco Central Suizo está sosteniendo el cambio con el euro en 1,20 porque hay mucha presión compradora y de ahí no quieren que baje porque disminuye sus exportaciones. No se exactamente lo que cobren por cambio de divisa pero puede rondar el 1%.
De momento el CHF está anclado por ley a aprox. 1/1,2 por razones de que, como otros han comentado, los suizos no quieren un franco fuerte y están soltando pastuqui a tutiplén desde que la gente la quiere como refugio.
Si el euro se va al guano y pierde paridad, el franco debería fortalecerse y si tu los compras ahora saldrías ganando pero vete tu a saber qué puñetas va a pasar

En mi caso por ahora lo tengo en EUR, te rentan un 1.4% y en el momento que vea el EUR peligrar lo paso a CH


*COMISIONES*
No hay comisión de mantenimiento, pero sí de cambio de EUR a CHF o fondos de inversión, acciones...

Swissquote no te cobran nada por ingresar. En cambio los bancos de aquí sí cobran por enviar.

Confirmo que con ING las transferencias a Swissquote (en €) son totalmente gratuítas, y que Swissquote no cobra tampoco por recibirlas.

En Suiza a todos los intereses se les retiene un 35% por ley.

*PAPELES A ENVIAR CUANDO SE RECIBA LA DOCUMENTACIÓN*
- Contrato B firmado
- DNI certificado por notario
- Factura dónde figure tu dirección (hay gente que la envió y otra que no).
*
COMPULSAR*
Vale DNI
Pues hoy en la comisaría de Policía me han sellado y firmado la copia, indicando la validez de la misma respecto al registro policial. Todo eso en 2 minutos y sin cobrarme nada.
En cuanto a la apostilla, vale con una estándar. Yo lo he enviado ni siquiera sin traducir y no he tenido problema.

*CUENTA CONJUNTA*
Debes enviar los contratos firmados, y la solicitud de compte joint si quieres poner otro titular que no seas tú (un accidente o cualquier cosa y no podrias gestionar la cuenta). 
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/contrat_compte_joint_v7_e.pdf para rellenarlo con sus datos y enviarlo en el mismo sobre que las copias de DNI/pasaporte y el contrato. 

*HACIENDA*
Es obligatorio informar de la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero sea cual sea la cantidad con la que la abras. Simplemente por abrirla (DD1). Además, habrás de informar si transfieres más de 600k€. (DD2)

Se tiene que avisar al BdE rellenando el formulario DD1 en 30 días desde la apertura. Al rellenar el formulario DD1 del BdE en saldo de apertura no pongais nada porque yo puse 100€ y me ha contestando el BdE diciendome que justifique de donde sale esa cantidad. También tener en cuenta que al solicitar el DD1 te mandan dos formularios iguales, hay que rellenar los dos y mandarlos juntos.

Aquí se realizan los trámites y es posible realizarlos con el dni-e
Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Dos tipos:
a) deduct a tax retention from all direct and indirect savings income in the form of interest payments by debtors outside Switzerland, or
b) report to the tax authorities any such savings income and disclose the customer relationship

Por cierto, para el que esté interesado en que Swissquote notifique a la Hacienda española los datos de los intereses de la cuenta, para que aparezcan en las declaraciones de la renta futuras este es el documento que hay que rellenar y enviar:
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf

Si lo rellenas y lo envias estás escogiendo la opción B. Si no haces nada se aplica la opción A.

En la opción A Suiza no informa nada a Hacienda, pero te aplica unas retenciones que luego en su conjunto (es decir, todo lo retenido a españoles) son ingresadas a la Hacienda española, de tal manera que tu pagas tus impuestos "anónimamente".
Editado para añadir: creo que en este caso la retención que te aplica Suiza es superior a retención española, lo he leído por algún lado y ahora no lo encuentro. Digamos que es un precio que pagas por mantener el anonimato.

En la opción B lo hace como lo hacen los bancos españoles, informa a Hacienda con tu nombre y apellidos. ¿De que informa?. Pues no estoy seguro de que sea de los intereses o bien de los intereses y el capital. A mi en los borradores de la Renta que me manda Hacienda solo vienen los intereses, no se si sabrá lo que tengo en los bancos españoles. De todas maneras, si rellenas el DD1 y el dinero es legal, ¿que mas te da que lo sepa Hacienda?. ¿Piensas que podrá hacer algo raro y que los suizos se van a dejar tocar?.

En cualquier caso, si se escoge la opción A, desde Swissquote me han indicado que, a mediados de enero, te envía una "carta resumen" (online) dónde figura los intereses ganados y las retenciones que ellos te han aplicado (que se habrán enviado a España según indica la ley) con lo que, con esa carta, deberías tener de sobra para cualquier cuestión relacionada con tu declaración de la renta.

El caso es que, con la opción A, se guarda el secreto bancario. Qué quiere esto decir??? Pues EN MI OPINIÓN, la diferencia está en que con esta opción el "Federal Tax Administration" no conoce tus datos (dirección, cuentas, saldos, etc.) como sí parece que conoce con la opción B. Entonces, aunque tu hayas declarado la cuenta al BdE y éste envíe una petición de información sobre tu cuenta al BCSuizo, éste no le dirá nada porque simplemente el secreto bancario está permitido en Suiza. El BdE debería dirigirse entonces de modo directo a Swissquote para que les dé los datos pero la ley suiza prohíbe a los bancos dar datos de sus clientes a no ser sentencia judicial firme de un juez suizo (o por casos de terrorismo, contrabando de armas... y otras locuras).

¿Entonces es preferible la A si queremos un poco de discreción?

En principio si, pero ten en cuenta que dinero lo moverás por transferencia y cuando se ponga quisquilloso el gobierno puede pedir ese datos a los bancos. Y si te pillan sin el DD1, como que te multarán.

*TARJETA CRÉDITO*
Credit Cards

Swissquote-VISECA : a partnership serving your best interests
With our partner VISECA, we offer you a range of different credit cards. Choose the card that best suits your needs from among a range of Mastercard Gold and Visa Gold cards.
With your credit card, bills are debited directly to your Swissquote personal account. If your account balance is negative, you will be charged a late interest fee. 

Conditions for obtaining a credit card

You can obtain a credit card under the following conditions. You must:
have a trading bank account in your name with Swissquote
have a permanent balance in your account higher than or equal to double the limit of your card
sign a general deed of pledge and assignment
sign a lombard loan contract (Collateral Loan Facility Agreement)

més de 1 titular:
La abres a nombre de un titular, te envían los papeles y añades los demás titulares que quieras en los papeles que devuelvas rellenando el formulario pdf que viene en la web:

support>forms>forms>Joint account agreement

cualquier pregunta te la resuelven llamándoles, tienen a 2 personas que hablan español.


*OPINIONES Y OTROS TEMAS*
Añado, En Suiza si no queremos que se coma todo el poder adquisitivo la inflación pienso que:

- Hay que tenerlo en CFH, para que aguante mejor la devaluación constante del EUR y del USD.

- Hay que contratar algún producto que suba la rentabilidad.

¿Existe en Suiza algo parecido al fondo de garantía de depósitos español? 
Sí
Si, estaríamos seguros del corralito a no ser que te digan que vuelvan a Hispanistán

Para retirar dinero, a otra cuenta en la que figures como titular, da lo mismo si es nacional que extranjera.

El único problema es cuando pongan el impuesto del patrimonio. Todo depende del dinero que tengas.
Y NO, NO, pueden repatriar el dinero.


----------



## IzsI (16 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Aquí teneis una opinión de swissquote de un compi.
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
> 
> Un cordial Saludo!



No se cual es el problema de que sea un banco pequeño, es mayoritariamente online y tiene 4 oficinas, si mal no recuerdo Zurich, Ginebra, Dubai y Gland que es la central.

Lo de EEUU lo ha aclarado el forero de arriba, y los otros dos puntos pues a ver si alguien sabe algo más.

Los consejos que da para guardar los ahorros, tienen el problema de siempre de tener que ir en persona a abrir la cuenta, y lo de guardarlos en dólares...:no:

De todas formas no creo que nadie lleve todo su dinero a Swissquote es otra opción más.


----------



## hyperrjas (16 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> No se cual es el problema de que sea un banco pequeño, es mayoritariamente online y tiene 4 oficinas, si mal no recuerdo Zurich, Ginebra, Dubai y Gland que es la central.
> 
> Lo de EEUU lo ha aclarado el forero de arriba, y los otros dos puntos pues a ver si alguien sabe algo más.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo y estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice mi compi del artículo. LOS PEQUEÑOS AHORRADORES ESTAMOS JODIDOS, NO TENEMOS SEGURO NADA!.

A parte de tener que ir allí para abrir la cuenta tienes que ser ciudadano del país donde tiene la sede el banco. Como la mayoría de personas en este foro somos españolitos de a pie, necesitamos pedir el favor a un familiar y meter en marrones al familiar, amigo o etc... que viva en uno de estos paises para abrir la cuenta.

Vamos que es un jaleo en toda regla abrir una cuenta en estos bancos para nosotros los españolitos.

Un saludo!


----------



## elquetraelashostias (16 May 2012)

bueeeno, ahora ya parece que incluso se duda de SwissQuote. Joder, ya no sabe uno que hacer.

Insisto en mi segunda opción: tengo conocidos residiendo en Alemania ya hace tiempo. Mi idea sería otorgarles un poder notarial para que ellos allí procedan a la apertura de una cuenta de "no residente" a mi nombre. Evidentemente, conjuntamente con el poder notarial, les haría llegar mi dni legitimado también notarialmente.

¿es eso posible? ¿alguien lo ha hecho?

Es más: ¿algún currela de una entidad financiera que haya abierto una cuenta así?

A mí me consta que el procedimiento para abrir una SL en España, es necesario antes de acudir al notario proceder al ingreso del capital social en una cuenta española, la cual deberá ser abierta por parte de alguien que esté en España, a nombre de la sociedad que se pretende constituir. Esto "creo" que es así. 
Entonces, mi planteamiento sería el mismo, pero seria abrir una cuenta para una persona física, no jurídica.

¿opiniones??

Venga, que nos coje el corralitoooouuuu!!!!


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (16 May 2012)

Bueno parece que ya funciona la pagina del Banco de España

Mierda. He rellenado el DD1, lo he mandado y se me ha quedado en "accediendo al banco de España"

Ahora me dice que


> "Ha ocurrido un error" .
> 
> La URL solicitada ha sido rechazada. Por favor, contacte con el CAU +34 91 338 6666



Lo estoy haciendo con el IE

*Edito:*

Hay que instalar un activex que sale al entrar dentro de la aplicacion. Aun asi me ha costado, porque los submenus me aparecian fuera de la pantalla.

Pinchando muy rapido despues de 200 intentos antes de desapareciesen lo he conseguido. No he podido guardar el pdf de la operacion porque los botones del acrobat se iban moviendo. :: ::

IE + aplicacion del Estado = SOBERANA MIERDA


----------



## elquetraelashostias (16 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Bueno parece que ya funciona la pagina del Banco de España
> 
> Mierda. He rellenado el DD1, lo he mandado y se me ha quedado en "accediendo al banco de España"
> 
> ...



Susmuertos primo, el corralito ya ha llegado. El Bancospaña baja la puerta de hierro y aquí nos quedamos todos atrapados con nuestros iurops ::


----------



## taipan (16 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> No se cual es el problema de que sea un banco pequeño, es mayoritariamente online y tiene 4 oficinas, si mal no recuerdo Zurich, Ginebra, Dubai y Gland que es la central.



¿Alguno sabe manejar el Street View de Google y poder imagenes ver a pie de calle alguna de las sucursales que se nombran?







IzsI dijo:


> De todas formas no creo que nadie lleve todo su dinero a Swissquote es otra opción más.



Evidentemente, no hay que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta... Sería un punto mas de diversificación, en mi opnion.


----------



## Alami (16 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe manejar el Street View de Google y poder imagenes ver a pie de calle alguna de las sucursales que se nombran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Un gran edificio como el de Bankia te va a dar mas confianza?


----------



## Vidar (16 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pero cachondo si montoro te esta obligando a que declares la cuenta ...ya no es secreta..
> 
> claro los de la ue decian que no se pagaban rendimientos de capital en esas cuentas..era evasion de impuestos..
> 
> ...



aunque la declares, es una cuenta suiza, bajo las leyes suizas y España allí como mucho puede mendigar intereses pero no quitártela ni bloqueártela a no ser que seas un delincuente encausado como mínimo.

Si sospechara que pudiesen hacer algo entrego pasaporte, abro cuenta en ZKB sin declarar y si pregunta ese que dices me lo he gastado en barcos y p*tas.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (16 May 2012)

He estado un rato curioseando mi cuenta. Cuando he pinchado en Fiduciary investments mirar lo que me ha salido:



> *Because of the current situation on the interest rate markets, we cannot offer fiduciary investments for the time being.*



No lo entiendo, ahora estan dando intereses altos en Europa, sobretodo los PIIGS. ¿Es que SWISSQUOTE no se fia de la solvencia de Europa? A lo mejor es una tonteria, pero me llama la atencion.


----------



## manson10 (16 May 2012)

Yo abrire esta noche dos cuentas, una a mi nombre y otra a nombre de mi novia. Y despues de leerme del tiron las 38 paginas solo me queda una duda y es a la hora de notificar la cuenta con el DD1. Segun entiendo hay dos opciones.
1-. Con DNIe entrando a la dirección que alguien puso en el post
o
2-. Rellenando esto http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf enviandolo por email y esperar que nos envien a casa el DD1, rellenarlo y enviarlo, no?
Lo he entendido bien? Yo lo hare con DNIe, es decir no tengo que pedir la solicitud, no?

Una ultima cosa, yo tengo cuenta nomina en ING, pero ahora mismo tengo dos depositos en Ibanesto, sabe alguien como va el tema de las transferencias desde Ibanesto a esta cuenta? Porque si me puedo saltar el paso de la transferencia a ING me lo salto...

Gracias


----------



## garcia (16 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Con local authority yo diria que se refiere a la autoridad local: ayuntamiento.
> Los ayuntamientos llevan toda la vida compulsando documentacion, DNIs, pasaportes, etc. Y por la face.



Será en el tuyo... los funcis del mío me hicieron dar tantas vueltas que decidí pasar de enviar una documentación por correo y llevarla en persona.


----------



## Cci (16 May 2012)

Y ya para rizar el rizo....alguno sabe si podriamos asociar esta cuenta bancaria a alguna tarjeta estilo amex o citibank?

S2


----------



## Actarus (16 May 2012)

tsukarete dijo:


> Bueno... ya he pedido los papeles de el alta.
> Y otra cosa, he pedido a la asociacion nacional de banca Suiza , su opinion (no vinculante) al respecto de este Banco. (mas que todo para tener una orientacion de una fuente -no digo fiable-, semi-oficial)
> Ya os transmitire su respuesta, si llega algun dia.



Espero tu respuesta. Es interesante lo que te puedan decir.


----------



## garcia (16 May 2012)

Cci dijo:


> Y ya para rizar el rizo....alguno sabe si podriamos asociar esta cuenta bancaria a alguna tarjeta estilo amex o citibank?
> 
> S2



El forero cidadell ha hecho un resumen del hilo y tal... lo encontrarás ahí:
¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros? #362 (permalink)


----------



## Cci (16 May 2012)

garcia dijo:


> El forero cidadell ha hecho un resumen del hilo y tal... lo encontrarás ahí:
> ¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros? #362 (permalink)



Gracias compi!Pero no veo la respuesta ahí. Sabia que podías solicitar una tarjeta de crédito pero a lo que yo me refiero es si puedes asociar tu cuenta bancaria a una tarjeta tipo amex o citibank.


----------



## mecaweto (16 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe manejar el Street View de Google y poder imagenes ver a pie de calle alguna de las sucursales que se nombran?
> 
> Evidentemente, no hay que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta... Sería un punto mas de diversificación, en mi opnion.



La sede central en Gland:

Ch. de la Crétaux 33, gland - Google Maps

Desde aqui, puedes acercarte con la rueda del ratón o con el muñequito de Street View. Se ve perfectamente el cartel con el nombre del banco.

No son las Torres de Mordor de Bankia o Caixabank, pero eso me da hasta mas tranquilidad.


----------



## opilano (16 May 2012)

garcia dijo:


> Será en el tuyo... los funcis del mío me hicieron dar tantas vueltas que decidí pasar de enviar una documentación por correo y llevarla en persona.



Sí, el tuyo debe ser la excepción que confirma la regla


----------



## taipan (16 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> La sede central en Gland:
> 
> Ch. de la Crétaux 33, gland - Google Maps
> 
> ...




Gracias, eso es lo que buscaba.

Como dice un compañero del foro, no por tener torres como las de Bankia va a ser mas seguro, pero tratandose de suizos tampoco parece un chiringo... ¿no?


----------



## minosabe (16 May 2012)

*Beneficiario de la cuenta*

Cuenta pedida. Allá vamos. 
Espero que en el contrato pueda consignar 2º beneficiario...


----------



## LoboDeMar (16 May 2012)

cidadell dijo:


> *RESUMEN: ESTARIA BIEN SI ESTE POST NO SE PIERDE PORQUE PUEDE AYUDAR A ALGÚN QUE OTRO*
> 
> Perdón por escribir en mayúsculas pero he leído 36 páginas de un tirón y he anotado lo más interesante. Como ya he hecho el esfuerzo, no me cuesta nada copiarlo a continuación por si algún vago no quiere leerse las 36 páginas y para evitar que se repitan 1000 veces las mismas cosas.
> 
> ...



Sería muy útil poner este how-to en el primer mensaje del hilo (dentro de un spoiler o copiado a continuación de lo que había).

Muchos de quienes entran rebotados desde otros hilos preguntan cosas que ahí tienen respuesta.


----------



## micamor (16 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Cuenta pedida. Allá vamos.
> Espero que en el contrato pueda consignar 2º beneficiario...



Espera, creo que van a tardar en enviarte la documentación, estos días están un poco agobiados de trabajo.
Es que hay mucho griego abriendo cuentas:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## cidadell (16 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Sería muy útil poner este how-to en el primer mensaje del hilo (dentro de un spoiler o copiado a continuación de lo que había).
> 
> Muchos de quienes entran rebotados desde otros hilos preguntan cosas que ahí tienen respuesta.



A ver si algún moderata se anima...


A mi me gustaría saber si ya hay alguien que ha hecho alguna transferencia de 4 ceros sin ningún problema.


----------



## Panchito4 (16 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> El bloqueo de cuentas en Suiza no lo puede hacer España, si no es con la anuencia de las autoridades suizas; ahora bien, ¿qué imagen bancaria daría Suiza como refugio de capitales si aquellas cuentas con dinero legal, proveniente de ahorros son bloqueadas?.
> Por otra parte la previsión de comunicación de las cuentas es algo que ya proviene del Real Decreto 1816/1991, tanto en la Exposición de motivos como en el artículo 1º se determina que ese control es a efectos de evitar infracciones al Ordenamiento jurídico (y fuera de los límites del Estado no tiene competencia, necesitaría la colaboración de las autoridades suizas).
> Por otra parte, además de ese Real Decreto, la normativa que regula la obligación de comunicación es el artículo 111 de la Ley General Tributaria.
> Indicar, por último, que la concreción de las comunicaciones proviene de la circulare del banco de España 3/2006, es decir, con anterioridad al inicio de la crisis, no es algo creado ad "ad hoc" para esta situación, se puede ver aquí:
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con anlloge. Creo que estamos mezclando un poco las cosas. Por un lado está la obligación de reportar la apertura de cuenta al Banco de España. Esto no es nada nuevo y es obligatorio desde hace mucho tiempo. La finalidad es puramente estadística ya que el Banco de España tiene como una de sus funciones la generación de la Balanza de Pagos. El DD1 es el paso previo para que la Entidad Bancaria comience a reportar fichas estadísticas con los movimientos de las cuentas de sus clientes desde y hacia el extranjero. Por otro lado está el tema de Hacienda, por cierto aquí os dejo el link al anteproyecto de Ley del Sr. Montero. La obligación de declarar cuentas en el extranjero está a partir del punto 17.

http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentac...rios/Anteproyecto_actuacionescontrafraude.pdf

Aunque las sanciones parecen muy fuertes, luego hay un punto que no me queda claro ya que no soy experto en derecho, pues dice al final:

“Las infracciones y sanciones reguladas en esta disposición adicional serán incompatibles con las establecidas en los artículos 198 y 199 de esta ley”

Ley General Tributaria:

Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.

Artículo 198. Infracción tributaria por no presentar en plazo autoliquidaciones o declaraciones sin que se produzca perjuicio económico, por incumplir la obligación de comunicar el domicilio fiscal o por incumplir las condiciones de determinadas autorizaciones. 
Artículo 199. Infracción tributaria por presentar incorrectamente autoliquidaciones o declaraciones sin que se produzca perjuicio económico o contestaciones a requerimientos individualizados de información. 
Aquí las sanciones son mucho menores… ¿quiere esto decir que si no hay perjuicio económico, léase porque los intereses no declarados son ínfimos, o porque ha habido un mero error formal pero sin ánimo de ocultar información, solo te aplican las sanciones correspondientes a estos artículos que son incompatibles con las de la nueva redacción de la ley?


----------



## minosabe (16 May 2012)

*Diversificación*

Tal y como está la cosa aquí estoy pensando en hacer volar todos mis ahorrillos. Pero me da grima eso de ponerlos todos en SQB, por eso de ser un banco nuevo, de internet y demás... Por eso he pensado, a ver que os parecería, meter la mitad del dinero en Charles Swchab, el broker USA. 
Los requisitos son 25000$ y vincularlo a alguna cuenta en Spain. Así, de paso, si la cosa se pone fea para el €, el paso a $ se podría hacer en un plis plas y meterlos en Cocacola, MCD, Intel y algún palosanto más, para que hacienda no me pueda rasgar las vestiduras si lo tengo en seco en una cuenta...
No sé, igual son disparates, pero agradeceré opiniones.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

una cosa si abris cuenta en un banco suizo poned mas beneficiarios aparte del titular ,
hace tiempo lei que los suizos si se muere un titular de cuenta no les dan la pasta a los herederos ni por un dios , se la quedan ...

tened en cuenta que esta gente vive como dios gracias a esto , a la cantidad ingente de capitales de todo el mundo , ilegales la mayoria y por tanto el propietario tiene mucho que callar...

ya ha habido casos en los que ha muerto el titular extranjero y los herederos han puesto querellas contra el banco y la justicia suiza siempre falla a favor del banco...


mi opinion es que suiza ya no es lo que era , esto dicho incluso por los suizos ,
al haberles obligado la ue a que revelen sus cuentas...

hay otras opciones aunque no tan comodas como el swissquote , quizas usandolo como pasarela....no digo mas...


----------



## manson10 (16 May 2012)

Dos cuentas abiertas hace unos minutos. A ver lo que tardan en enviarme los papeles a Canarias.


----------



## juan35 (16 May 2012)

alguien ha solicitado tarjetade de debito? comisiones? gracias


----------



## micamor (16 May 2012)

Completando la información de Panchito4, es posible que antes el Banco de España solo quisiera la información a efectos estadísticos. Ahora hacienda quiere tener la información para qué: pues para el impuesto del patrimonio. De sobra sabe hacienda que el dinero en un banco extranjero, deja una miseria de interés. HACIENDA, impondrá el impuesto al patrimonio, y aquí pillan a todos.


----------



## Enterao (16 May 2012)

parece ser que esta medida de declarar las cuentas en el extranjero es para complementar lo de la amnistia fiscal . con suiza no hay problema porque ya les hicieron pasar por el aro.

son otros paises los que pasan de transferir impuestos por rendimiento de capital ...


de todas formas lo que nos interesa a nosotros que es la salvaguarda del corralito yo opino que en suiza no estamos 100% seguros , tal vez me equivoque y suiza se opondria a congelar nuestras cuentas y forzar la conversion a neopeseta ...pero lo que tengo claro es que si la ue se lo impone lo hara eso tenedlo por cierto...


a panama por ejemplo si que le suda la polla lo que dijese la ue...


----------



## elquetraelashostias (16 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Gracias, eso es lo que buscaba.
> 
> Como dice un compañero del foro, no por tener torres como las de Bankia va a ser mas seguro, pero tratandose de suizos tampoco parece un chiringo... ¿no?



pueeeees joer colega, acabo de ver la foto y no veas, un poco bajonazo. Poligonero total.

Vamos, que tiene una pinta de "Callejeros en Suiza" que no veas.

Que veo los coches de los kunderos ahí aparcaos, en la puerta del banco.

Bajonazo :cook:


----------



## manson10 (17 May 2012)

Y entras en la web, y con tanto naranja y el botoncito de de "login premium" a uno le dan ganas de meter el usuario de Megaupload y a ver si cuela....


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> ...
> 
> hay otras opciones aunque no tan comodas como el swissquote , quizas usandolo como pasarela....no digo mas...



swissquote como pasarela es ideal, yo ya lo había pensado.

...y sólo digo ZKB


----------



## linsoles (17 May 2012)

No se si alguien lo ha posteado, extracto del informe anual de Swissquote:

"_E. Compliance with depositor protection rules
The Swiss Federal Banking Act states that in the event of a bank collapsing, deposits of up to CHF 100,000 per depositor will be treated as “preferential debt”, thus taking priority over the claims of other creditors. This preferential status means that these “privileged deposits” will be paid out of the insolvent bank’s assets and will therefore take priority over claims by other (non-preferential) creditors. In December 2008 immediate measures have been implemented to secure these privileged deposits with bank assets (Art. 37B para. 5 of Banking Act).
As a consequence, Banks are required to hold 125% of total privileged deposits with adequate eligible assets. The Group met those requirement during the year ended 2011 (coverage of 280%)."_

Por ahora la cosa está bastante cubierta en caso de liquidación... igualito que en España


----------



## lcdbop (17 May 2012)

linsoles dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha posteado, extracto del informe anual de Swissquote:
> 
> "_E. Compliance with depositor protection rules
> The Swiss Federal Banking Act states that in the event of a bank collapsing, deposits of up to CHF 100,000 per depositor will be treated as “preferential debt”, thus taking priority over the claims of other creditors. This preferential status means that these “privileged deposits” will be paid out of the insolvent bank’s assets and will therefore take priority over claims by other (non-preferential) creditors. In December 2008 immediate measures have been implemented to secure these privileged deposits with bank assets (Art. 37B para. 5 of Banking Act).
> ...



¿Y cómo sabemos si la cuenta Dynamics Savings Account es una “privileged deposits” ?

¿Viene algo sobre eso en la documentación que envían a casa?

Gracias


----------



## micamor (17 May 2012)

Vamos a ver.
El concepto de FGD de Suiza es muy diferente del de España.
1.- Es de menor cantidad

2.- El estado tiene un límite. (esto es, por si quiebra una entidad, ejemplo UBS o CD, no se lleve al estado por delante.

3.- Luego, es con el patrimonio del banco, que se pagarán la ingresos de los clientes. Esto está perfectamente legislado, en que orden se paga, por ejemplo, primero pagan los planes de pensiones. La cuenta normal de ahorros es lo último que pagan.

Bueno, hasta aquí, parece que Suiza no es muy segura.

Entonces porque queremos llevarlos nuestro dinero fuera de España, si aquí tenemos un FGD de 100.000€. Pues muy sencillo, porque todos sabemos que ese fondo no sirve para nada.

Donde está el truco. En buscar sistemas bancarios que no sean unos chapuzas, mangantes, chupatintas, corruptos, o en otras palabras HDLGP


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabemos si la cuenta Dynamics Savings Account es una “privileged deposits” ?
> 
> ¿Viene algo sobre eso en la documentación que envían a casa?
> 
> Gracias



hasta 100000 chf son todos privileged ...es que son un poco pedantes para vender la moto...


----------



## Comodoro (17 May 2012)

Yo me abrí la cuenta hace meses, pero todavía no he metido dinero allí.

Ya que por aqui lo comentan, también miré lo del ZKB, pero hay que ir físicamente allí.

Y lo de usar a swissquote de pasarela, supongo que lo direis por el hecho de que el dinero transferido de un banco suizo a otro ya no se puede informar, aunque sí la primera trans que hagas de España a swissquote.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Claves recibidas.

Ha tardado una semana exacta desde que envié la compulsa del pasaporte (hecha en una comisaría, sin más, todo por un coste de los céntimos que costó la fotocopia).


----------



## nekcab (17 May 2012)

Tras leerme todas las páginas (tambien la del Tema del 2008 sobre la compra de bonos alemanes a través de una cuenta en el Deutsch Bank), opino igual que "micamor":



micamor dijo:


> Completando la información de Panchito4, es posible que antes el Banco de España solo quisiera la información a efectos estadísticos. Ahora hacienda quiere tener la información para qué: pues para el impuesto del patrimonio. De sobra sabe hacienda que el dinero en un banco extranjero, deja una miseria de interés. HACIENDA, impondrá el impuesto al patrimonio, y aquí pillan a todos.



No tiene sentido que:
A.- Se implantara un corralito
B.- El resto de la UE se molestara en imprimir una nueva serie de billetes EURO para distinguirse de los pertenecientes a los antiguos socios de la UE

Y después de todo eso, unos "listillos" (sin acritud, entiéndase) de ciudadanos previsores, se hubieran llevado sus euros en los meses previos.

¿Confiscar el dinero a través de cuentas extranjeras? ... ¿para que tanto embrollo?, simplemente la Hacienda del país de residencia (en nuestro caso la Española) amablemente nos dedicaría con amor una serie de impuestos al patrimonio y así "hacerte ver" que es más conveniente que te traigas el dinero y te dejes de tonerías (hay que recordar que aunque hubiésemos escogido la opción A a la hora de crear nuestra cuenta en el banco suizo, la Hacienda Española no sabe datos precisos de nuestro patrimonio, pero sí del tanto por ciento de interes que nos cobra: se deduce por tanto la pasta que tenemos en dicha cuenta).

Total: que has perdido pasta con la 1ª conversión en CHK, y más pasta cuando ya "convencido", te la vuelves a traer a la "neupeseta".

Habrá excepciones: gente que pueda irse a acompañar su dinero, gente que tenga acceso a mecanismos más complejos para disimular ese dinero en el extrajero.... pero para los mindundis como una buena parte de los foreros (nuevamente, sin acritud), no tengo clara la ventaja.

Me asaltan más dudas pero los pondré en otro post....


----------



## anados (17 May 2012)

Al ir a abrir la cuenta, en la pregunta:What is the breakdown of your wealth? , si quiero decir que es de ahorros, y pongo cash assets, luego me pregunta: What approximate share of your wealth consists of liquid assets? , ¿qué estais poniendo?

Gracias


----------



## anlloge (17 May 2012)

Yo lo del "posible impuesto sobre el patrimonio" lo veo algo difícil.
En primer lugar ¿de qué patrimonio estamos hablando?, porque si una piso o casa vale al menos 100.000 - 200.000 - 300.000 €, estaría poniendo un impuesto sobre el patrimonio a todo dios. Entiendo que si lo quisiesen poner al "patrimonio exterior de l as fronteras del Estado", pero que está dentro de la UE y del EEE, contradiría la circulación de capitales. Además, llevaría a abrir una segunda cuenta,transfiriendo desde la anterior, sin declarar en este caso y desconocida para Hacienda.


----------



## nekcab (17 May 2012)

anlloge:
"...Además, llevaría a abrir una segunda cuenta,transfiriendo desde la anterior, sin declarar en este caso y desconocida para Hacienda"

Ya, sí si ocurriera antes de la 1ª declaración a Hacienda, pero una vez Hacienda recibiera su comisión del banco suizo, ya sabría de que cantidad se trata, y de poco valdría traspasar los fondos a una nueva cuenta. Vamos, digo yo....

Y lo de que se incumpliría la normativa de libre circulación de capitales, no sería el caso, dado que a España ya la habrían expulsado (por eso precisamente nuestra moneda sería la "neupeseta").


----------



## anlloge (17 May 2012)

Hacienda no sabe si lo que tenías en la primera cuenta lo gastaste o lo transferiste


----------



## minosabe (17 May 2012)

Bueno, hasta aquí, parece que Suiza no es muy segura.

Entonces porque queremos llevarlos nuestro dinero fuera de España, si aquí tenemos un FGD de 100.000€. Pues muy sencillo, porque todos sabemos que ese fondo no sirve para nada.

Donde está el truco. En buscar sistemas bancarios que no sean unos chapuzas, mangantes, chupatintas, corruptos, o en otras palabras HDLGP[/QUOTE]


JAJAJAA!!!! Sistemas bancarios que no sean todo eso los tendrás que buscar en Ganímedes...


----------



## minosabe (17 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> swissquote como pasarela es ideal, yo ya lo había pensado.
> 
> ...y sólo digo ZKB




Bueno, eso será que tú quieres poner mas de 100k en el ZurichKB, ya que a mí me llamaron y me dijeron que si no es por ese mínimo ellos no te abren cuenta alguna.

Lo que interesaría es llevárselos a un país fuerte y con buena remuneración, tipo Australia o Noruega. No sé si será posible eso desde SQB.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

no yo estaba mirando llevarlo a singapur , dicen que es la nueva suiza , ahi si que no hay problema ...

suiza no acaba de convencerme , casi para eso preferiria oro en bancolchon...suiza estaria bien con el secreto bancario pero eso para los de la ue ya no existe..

si se va a transferir pasta desde bancolchon puede ser peligroso..

tambien hay rumores de que suiza podria repudiar sus acuerdos con ue ...no se..


tengo la cuenta de swissquote pero a 0 , no se lo que la mantendran asi o esta caducada....

tenerla a 0 para transferir en caso de coralito me parece ahora absurdo porque controlaran las transferencias , si hay que hacerlo hay que hacerlo ya..

no se si es legal que el gobierno te obligue a declarar una cuenta de siempre vacia , pero creo que si no esta caducada a lo mejor digo que la cancelen y paso de declararla...


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Bueno, eso será que tú quieres poner mas de 100k en el ZurichKB, ya que a mí me llamaron y me dijeron que si no es por ese mínimo ellos no te abren cuenta alguna.
> 
> Lo que interesaría es llevárselos a un país fuerte y con buena remuneración, tipo Australia o Noruega. No sé si será posible eso desde SQB.




Suiza se considera un país estable donde la seriedad y confidencialidad de los depósitos viene desde la edad media, por lo que lo considero bastante más seguro que otros paises que pueden estar integrados en la UE o la CW, y si quieres invertir en Australia o Noruega puedes hacerlo a través de fondos des SQB.

Y si ZKB son palabras mayores: banco más seguro del mundo en posición 3ª, poder hacerse depósitos en oro físico con lingotes numerados y un rumor que no puedo confirmar es que a partir de 500K € no pagas comisiones y recibes un interés más alto.

Por lo que el que pueda ZKB.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

que no te enteras chaval suiza firmo con la ue un tratado , por eso es ahora legal tener la pasta en suiza porque ya no es secreta para los de la ue...

ademas yo lo pregunte a un tio que me llamo de swissquote y ni requisito de un juez ni pollas tu cuenta es como si estuviera en españa..

ademas montoro te encula si no se lo comunicas este en suiza o en la cochinchina...la cochinchina a lo mejor se hace la loca pero suiza se lo dira...ese es el problema..


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> que no te enteras chaval suiza firmo con la ue un tratado , por eso es ahora legal tener la pasta en suiza porque ya no es secreta para los de la ue...
> 
> ademas yo lo pregunte a un tio que me llamo de swissquote y ni requisito de un juez ni pollas tu cuenta es como si estuviera en españa..
> 
> ademas montoro te encula si no se lo comunicas este en suiza o en la cochinchina...la cochinchina a lo mejor se hace la loca pero suiza se lo dira...ese es el problema..



Habló el enterao :rolleye:... 

entérate de que es el tratado firmado por Suiza y la UE que no es de suministro de información, es de pago de intereses incluso de depositantes anónimos con nacionalidad de la UE. 

Que el secreto bancario es un derecho en Suiza que sólo puede ser desvelado por imputación en delito y si informas al BdE es o por voluntad propia o por miedo.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

efectivamente quizas me haya explicado mal . tienes las dos opciones o pagar el 35% a los suizos y mantenerla secreta o declararla ..ellos mismos te lo dicen ..

efectivamente el secreto bancario es un derecho pero tampoco es totalmente anonimo , el director de la sucursal sabe los nombres ..podria hacerse efectivamente anonimo ...

si te crees toda la mitologia de las cuentas suizas es que eres un ingenuo , lee un poco la historia , los pufos y los lios de la banca suiza...es entretenido...


pero de todas formas esta lo de montoro...


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

otro dato que me he acordado ahora , cuando me llamo el tio de swissquote me pregunto insistentemente que cuanta pasta iba a invertir y con que periodicidad .

yo claro no la abri para invertir y le conte una milonga ..


por tanto que sepais que en este banco se suelen dedicar a la especulacion no a dar prestamos a empresas , lo que lo hace ejem mas inestable,,,


----------



## anlloge (17 May 2012)

El 35% de los intereses de la cuenta no se lo pagas al Estado suizo, sino al español (en eso consisten los acuerdos Rubik). Los suizos lo sacan de cada cuenta que optó por no ser comunicada y transfieren las cuantías resultantes de esos cobros. En este caso se mantiene el secreto bancario, se paga pero sin identificar de quien proviene ese pago.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

es verdad ..es verdad... se mantiene el anonimato a cambio de pagar mas ..


pero si alguno piensa no decirle nada a montoro esperando que los suizos se callen no se yo....


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

Numbered bank accounts
Main article: Numbered bank account

*Some* bank accounts are afforded an extra degree of privacy. Information concerning such accounts, known as numbered accounts, is restricted to senior bank officers, rather than being accessible to all the employees of a bank. However, the information required to open such an account is no different from that of an ordinary account; completely anonymous accounts are not allowed by law. Should a criminal investigation take place, law enforcement has access to information related to a numbered account in the same way it has access to information about any other account.[36]


swissquote ofrece cuenta numerada es que no me acuerdo ?


----------



## anlloge (17 May 2012)

...o menos, aquellas personas que en España tengan un tipo impositivo del IRPF superior. 
Otro tema a valorar (si en España correspondiese pagar un tipo impositivo menor, de acuerdo con los ingresos anuales) es, si por la diferencia que se paga a mayores por causa del anonimato y que se reduciría sin éste, compensa comunicarla...eso si, sabiendo que quien no lo haga se arriesga a que lo coja por las orejas, le den unos azotes y después lo sancionen


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

estoy releyendo en la internet sobre esto de suiza que ya lo tenia un poco olvidado ..

y veo esto :



> I would be careful about banking in Switzerland. They have been forced to turn over information on US clients and this week a Swiss banker was arrested and he gave the Italian revenue service a list of 500 clients.
> 
> Italy is now trying to get Switzerland to hand over the records of thousands citizens suspected of banking in Switzerland.
> 
> Since a precedent has been set with the US suing Switzerland and getting billions in fines, other countries will do the same. The door is "now open" on cooperation on tax issues.



usa ya les presiono y consiguio que revelaran la info .

italia esta intentandolo...


o sea que garantias sobre el papel....y el papel se moja...


----------



## opilano (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> es verdad ..es verdad... se mantiene el anonimato a cambio de pagar mas ..
> 
> 
> pero si alguno piensa no decirle nada a montoro esperando que los suizos se callen no se yo....



Te estas cubriendo de gloria. Para llamarte Enterao, lo cierto es que NO TE ENTERAS de nada. Lee e informate un poquito antes de escribir cualquier chorrada que se te ocurra.

Sin acritud


----------



## mecaweto (17 May 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En mi opinión, hay una posibilidad mucho más sencilla, segura, y familiar. Y esa opción es contratar un fondo de inversión conservador, dimiciliado en el extranjero, y referenciado a deuda pública solvente, etc. El riesgo es mínimo, se pueden contratar en moneda extranjera, y ahí el corralito no nos puede afectar, porque con un fondo somos copropietarios de activos.



Ya había pensado yo la posibilidad de usar la cuenta de SQB como plataforma para ese tipo de inversiones, pero, preguntando desde el mas absoluto desconocimiento: si Montoro o su sucesor se sacase de la manga un impuesto de patrimonio para antipatriotas que hemos sacado dinero de España, ¿un fondo de este tipo estaría protegido de dicho impuesto? ¿no te lo aplicarían sobre el propio valor del fondo o sobre el valor que obtuvieses al hacerlo liquido?.

Claro que siempre puedes intentar mantenerlo oculto, pero la entrada en el fondo siempre dejará un rastro ya que de alguna manera tendrás que sacar el dinero de España para hacerlo, a no ser que cruces la frontera con la pastuqui escondida en el coche.

La única ventaja que le veo es que puede tener una cierta seguridad (o no, eso habría que sopesarlo) si desconfías de la solidez de SQB o de la banca extranjera en general.

Por mi parte, el dinero en SQB lo veo como una salvaguarda por si las cosas se ponen feas de verdad y tengo que salir por patas de aqui. Algo que me de holgura para vivir un par de años en el extranjero y replantear mi vida y la de mi familia.

Por cierto, una semana después de enviar los dni compulsados ya tengo aquí la carta con la contraseña. Ya lo comentaré luego porque no he tenido tiempo de mirarlo tranquilamente. Suizos si que son en las formas, nada que ver con abrir cuenta en iBanesto.


----------



## Actarus (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> estoy releyendo en la internet sobre esto de suiza que ya lo tenia un poco olvidado ..
> 
> y veo esto :
> 
> ...



Aqui nadie pretende tener cuentas numeradas, todo eso a nosotros nos da igual. No has aportado ninguna información relamente útil que haga pensar que es inseguro. Cuando la tengas se agradecerá tu aportación. Ahora por favor si no te gusta el tema mejor déjalo porque estás llenándolo tu solo de posts.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

The Swiss consider tax evasion and many other "crimes" under US law as "political offences." Things like divorce, inheritance disputes and bankruptcy cases are examples of "private matters," and as such the secrecy of the account is protected from any legal action to verify the presence of, or attempts to seize any assets.

There are some notable exceptions. Three types of activity which the Swiss consider illegal, and are bound by treaty with the United States to "open" the account for possible legal proceedings are: organized crime activities, drug trafficking, and* "insider trading" of securities*. In instances of this kind, the Swiss authorities have the final say on whether or not to reveal any information.


insider trading puede calificarse a sospechar el corralito ....jeje...


----------



## Actarus (17 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ya había pensado yo la posibilidad de usar la cuenta de SQB como plataforma para ese tipo de inversiones pero, preguntando desde al absoluto desconocimiento: si Montoro o su sucesor se sacas de la manga un impuesto de patrimonio para antipatriotas que hemos sacado dinero de España. ¿Un fondo de este tipo estaría protegido de dicho impuesto? ¿No te lo aplicarían sobre el propio valor del fondo o sobre el valor que obtuvieses al hacerlo liquido?.
> 
> Claro que siempre puedes intentar mantenerlo oculto, pero la entrada en el fondo siempre dejará un rastro ya que de alguna manera tendrás que sacar el dinero de España para hacerlo, a no ser que cruces la frontera con la pastuqui escondida en el coche.
> 
> ...



Lo que se olvida "enterao" es de que los fondos no están protegidos por ningún fondo de garantía. No tienen por qué quebrar pero...


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ya había pensado yo la posibilidad de usar la cuenta de SQB como plataforma para ese tipo de inversiones pero, preguntando desde al absoluto desconocimiento: si Montoro o su sucesor se sacas de la manga un impuesto de patrimonio para antipatriotas que hemos sacado dinero de España. ....



Si pasara un atraco parecido me cojo el primer vuelo a Suiza y abro una cuenta anónima y paso todo lo de swissquote, y para el atracador si pregunta que me lo he gastado en barcos y p***s.

Es terrible que estemos a expensas de que nos cambien las leyes todos los viernes.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

si estan garantizados los depositos . lo que pasa es que no es un gran banco es mas bien un broker que tambien abre depositos . de ahi que no sea muy seguro.

y `por cierto como broker no lo ponen muy bien en los foros de trading ..caro , confuso e ineficiente ..



Is my money safe in my Swissquote Bank account?
Swissquote Bank has a banking license issued by the Federal Commission of Banks (CFB) on 23rd October, 2000 and is also a member of the Swiss Association of Bankers (ASB).
Swissquote Bank is subject to supervision by the Swiss Financial Market Supervisory Authority (FINMA). As the bank operates solely on a commission only basis, it runs no credit related risks.

Are my savings protected by the depositor protection scheme? Yes, like all banks and securities dealers in Switzerland, Swissquote Bank SA is obliged by law to become a signatory to the agreement concerning the depositor protection scheme for Swiss banks and securities dealers. This means that customer deposits are protected up to a maximum sum of CHF 100,000 per customer. The scheme is explained in detail at the website
Einlagensicherung.


----------



## minosabe (17 May 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿por qué la gente se hace tantas pajas mentales?
> 
> Tal y como lo veo yo:
> 
> ...





Me interesa la parte en negrita de lo que dices porque yo también había pensado en algo así. Lo único que no sé es como contratar ese tipo de activos directamente, sin pasar por el mediador español. Otra opción es poner dinero en un broker USA, en mi caso Charles Schwab, e invertir en fondos conservadores o deuda pública. Por cierto, ¿cómo se contrata el fondo soberano noruego sin ser residente allí?


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

todo se tiene que comunicar a montoro .fondos ,deuda , acciones ..incluso el oro si lo teneis en el extranjero,,,


----------



## Gorki (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> todo se tiene que comunicar a montoro .fondos ,deuda , acciones ..incluso el oro si lo teneis en el extranjero,,,



Joer, no serás familia de Montoro no? Mira esa mujer que le ha dicho esta mañana...


----------



## nekcab (17 May 2012)

"anlloge" ya me ha mostrado su tranquilidad de que el estado español no pusiera un impuesto especial para cuentas en el extranjero.

Pero me gustaría conocer la opinión de más foristas que ya teniendo claro el traspasar pasta a la cuenta en Suiza, porque tienen la ... "cierta" (no total, evidentemente) de que el Estado español no le daría por poner tal impuesto especial una vez fuera de la CE.

Muchas gracias...


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ...
> 
> - Lo de usar esta cuenta de pasarela ya me parece montarse muchas películas. La cuenta está registrada y el banco manda información a España sobre los intereses, por lo que haciendo la inversa se puede saber cuánta pasta hay en la cuenta de forma aproximada. ¿De verdad en Hacienda se van a creer lo de las "acompañantes" y la coca?
> 
> ....



En mi opinión tanto requerimiento de información tiene como fin la imposición de un impuesto de patrimonio, no encuentro otro motivo.

Así que si, hay que ir montándose películas para tener el dinero seguro, fuera de la voracidad fiscal de un país quebrado y fuera de la especulación financiera en fondos internacionales.

Y lo de las lumis y la farla le ha servido a más de uno para no entregar hasta dinero robado, así que si encima es dinero ganado honradamente con más razón.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

yo tambien sospecho que hay algo raro en todo esto. lo de suiza lo dejo . estoy mirando singapur y oro en lingotes.


----------



## anlloge (17 May 2012)

...respecto a un "impuesto sobre el patrimonio", no es que diga que sea imposible ponerlo, sino que lo que me parece que contravendría las normas de la UE y de el EEE es que lo impongan, por ejemplo, "sobre las cuentas en Alemania" y no sobre las españolas. Dicho lo cual, imagino que la mayoría de la gente no va a abrir cuentas con millones de euros, ni tiene patrimonio por esas cantidades, entonces, si ponen un impuesto sobre el patrimonio para afectar a las cuentas fuera de España, o se lo ponen a todo dios o a ver cómo se establece un supuesto de hecho que no vaya contra las normas internacionales y que haga que los que tengan la cuenta en el "Banco Coliflor" de Alemania paguen y los que la tengan en el "Banco Hurtangarín" de España no coticen.
Por otra parte, existen más bancos que Swissquote, no sé si sería coonveniente comentar en otro hilo o este sobre ellos.


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ...respecto a un "impuesto sobre el patrimonio", no es que diga que sea imposible ponerlo, sino que lo que me parece que contravendría las normas de la UE y de el EEE es que lo impongan, por ejemplo, "sobre las cuentas en Alemania" y no sobre las españolas. Dicho lo cual, imagino que la mayoría de la gente no va a abrir cuentas con millones de euros, ni tiene patrimonio por esas cantidades, entonces, si ponen un impuesto sobre el patrimonio para afectar a las cuentas fuera de España, o se lo ponen a todo dios o a ver cómo se establece un supuesto de hecho que no vaya contra las normas internacionales y que haga que los que tengan la cuenta en el "Banco Coliflor" de Alemania paguen y los que la tengan en el "Banco Hurtangarín" de España no coticen.
> Por otra parte, existen más bancos que Swissquote, no sé si sería coonveniente comentar en otro hilo o este sobre ellos.



Creo que los tiros van a ir a poner el impuesto abusivo de patrimonio a todo españolito, lo tenga dentro o fuera, y quieren tener a los listillos de Suiza con el patrimonio controlado para que nadie escape.

Y por mi comenta lo que quieras de cualquier otro banco


----------



## japiluser (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> yo tambien sospecho que hay algo raro en todo esto. lo de suiza lo dejo . estoy mirando singapur y oro en lingotes.



Cuando puedas posteas sobre "lo de Singapur"!


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Bien, veo que hay quienes plantean dudas razonables en unos casos y simples FUD en otros.

Lógicamente, pasar el dinero a SwissQuote no es la panacea e incluso introduce nuevos riesgos: pueden sacar un impuesto para antipatriotas, SwissQuote puede caer, hay riesgo por fluctuación del tipo de cambio (si € y CH se desvinculan), nos pueden hacer la púa al operar por Internet... pueden pasar mil cosas.

Pero, aún con todo y con eso, ¿está más seguro el dinero, perdón, los bits en Ejpaña, donde no había subprime, teníamos el sistema financiero más-mejor del mundo, donde Política y Banca van de la mano, donde campa la corrupción a sus anchas y con total impunidad?

Dicho de otra manera: con la que ha caído, está cayendo y está por caer, con la cantidad de mierda que hay bajo las alfombras, con la cantidad de sorpresas que, ops, de repente se van descubriendo (simple ejemplo), ¿donde hay más riesgo global? ¿cuál de los dos sistemas está más cercano al colapso en su conjunto? Ambos sistemas son opacos, pero lo que sí sabemos es que del nuestro sólo se ha visto la punta del iceberg (p.ej: recordad que sus balances no reflejan el VALOR REAL de ciertos activos; siguen con valores de hace años, valores que HOY SIN IRREALES).

Tal y como está el percal AQUÍ, y a pesar de los riesgos existentes en Suiza, hijosdelagramputa (mirando hacia arriba), me llevo mi pasta ALLÍ.

¿Que luego nos quieren joder y meter el impuestazo? Pues nada, que lo hagan, si estamos jodidos de todas maneras, pero al menos que les cueste un poquito de trabajo. Y digo yo que costará __algo más__ mordernos los dineros __en__ Suiza que __en__ España.

Igual que aquel ilustre dijo lo de "_antes pegamos fuego a los pisos que los bajamos de precio_", pues yo digo lo mismo: antes pego fuego a mi dinero que se lo dejo en bandeja y a mano para que hagan con él lo que quieran; antes dejo que me frían a impuestos, antes me expongo a que un juanker ucraniano me vacíe la cuenta y envíe los fondos a Senegal, antes asumo el riesgo asociado al tipo de cambio o que, delirando ya, Suiza rompiera su seguridad jurídica y expropiara las cuentas de los extranjeros, todo ello antes que dejar mis bits quietitos parados a la espera de que vengan los muy manones a devorarlos/canjearlos/convertirlos sin más.

Aparte de eso, y aunque seamos cuarto mindundis con pocos fondos, pues gota a gota se forman los ríos. Y no está de más recordar que sacar dinero de __este__ sistema, por poco dinero que sea, hace muchísimo daño por obra y gracia de la reserva fraccionaria.

Yo lo tengo claro. Hijosdelagrandísimaputa: arruinadnos todo lo que queráis, seguid con vuestras corruptelas, haced lo que os salga de las pelotas. Pero voy a hacer lo que esté en mi mano para que, al menos, NO LO HAGÁIS CON *MI* DINERO (sí, fiat, bits, pero _dinero_).

Perdón por el tocho. Voy a hacer mi primera transferencia a mi cuenta extranjera. Luego os cuento qué tal.


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Cuando puedas posteas sobre "lo de Singapur"!



pues parece que hay que personarse alli o tener una empresa alli aunque sea offshore . estoy a ver cuanto costaria. sigo buscando a ver..


----------



## Alami (17 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pues parece que hay que personarse alli o tener una empresa alli aunque sea offshore . estoy a ver cuanto costaria. sigo buscando a ver..



Como supongo que no te has leido el hilo puedes mirar por Andorra


----------



## nekcab (17 May 2012)

LoboDeMar:
"...Hijosdelagrandísimaputa: arruinadnos todo lo que queráis, seguid con vuestras corruptelas, haced lo que os salga de las pelotas. Pero voy a hacer lo que esté en mi mano..."

Me has conseguido arrancar hasta un par de lagrimitas.... Uno cotizando, trabajando, todo legal, todo lo más decente posible, respetando unas reglas básicas de convivencia para que no estuviéramos devorándonos unos a otros.... ¿Y para que? Para que los "amiguitos" de la casta se salgan siempre con la suya. Lo dicho: HDLGP


----------



## alga2 (17 May 2012)

Joder como esta el patio.

Ayer pregunte, a unos amigos informaticos, sobre el tema de que la pagina de este banco suizo no tenga la https ni el candadito cerrado, y me han dicho que huya como de la peste.

Cualquier banco, por pequeño que sea, tiene este sistema de seguridad.

Despues de ver por google la imagen de este banco, la verdad no me inspira confianza. una sede en un barrio de las afueras, o mas bien en un poligono industrial y que no gasta dinero en sistemas de seguridad, a pesar de ser un banco online.

Da que sospechar que ponga las cosas tan faciles para abrir una cuenta, cuando en los demas bancos es tan costoso. Igual te aceptan una copia compulsada del pasaporte por un notario como la del DNI por la policia... Llamas por telefono y solo les interesa saber que cantidad vas a poner en la cuenta...en fin, aqui os dejo la opinion de una persona que fue cliente y opero con este banco durante un tiempo, que realmente es como se sabe como son.

."Mi experiencia con ellos fue nefasta, pues me hicieron operaciones que no había ordenado y me hicieron pagar a mí las consecuencias de sus errores. 

Además tienen un sistema contable desastroso, y en la Web no te aparece cada vez que haces una operación el cargo por el movimiento y como queda el saldo, vamos lo normal en cualquier banco, sino que tienes que esperar a los extractos para ver el detalle de los movimientos.
Observé que había anotaciones que posteriormente modificaban y que luego aparecían cambiadas en el extracto.

Esto no lo aprecias si todo te va bien, pero si te arman algún lío como me ocurrió a mí verás lo difícil que es seguir los movimientos de tu cuenta, y te preguntas que en manos de quién pusiste tu dinero. 
Y al mismo nivel que sus errores de gestión, se encuentra el mal funcionamiento, y el mal estilo, de su servicio de atención al cliente, más propios de un chiringuito financiero que de una entidad bancaria seria."

Swissquote Bank - Opinin - No es un banco de fiar


----------



## opilano (17 May 2012)

alga2 dijo:


> J."Mi experiencia con ellos fue nefasta, pues me hicieron operaciones que no había ordenado y me hicieron pagar a mí las consecuencias de sus errores.
> 
> Además tienen un sistema contable desastroso, y en la Web no te aparece cada vez que haces una operación el cargo por el movimiento y como queda el saldo, vamos lo normal en cualquier banco, sino que tienes que esperar a los extractos para ver el detalle de los movimientos.
> Observé que había anotaciones que posteriormente modificaban y que luego aparecían cambiadas en el extracto.
> ...



Claro, siempre sera mejor confiar en Bankia o en cualquier otro chiringuito cutre-hispano con olor a cadaver descompuesto ¿no?


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

alga2 dijo:


> Joder como esta el patio.
> 
> Ayer pregunte, a unos amigos informaticos, sobre el tema de que la pagina de este banco suizo no tenga la https ni el candadito cerrado, y me han dicho que huya como de la peste.
> 
> ...




Empieza a ser curioso (y llamativo, y sintomático) que aparezcan usuarios recién registrados y entren a echar pestes sobre el tema, dando argumentos que parecen sacados de la calle de la piruleta.

Sobre la seguridad on-line, antes de trollear, tómate la molestia de leer el resto del hilo. Ya se ha hablado varias páginas más atrás. A saber:

1) Entra en la página de SwissQuote
2) En la barra de direcciones, localiza el prefijo del protocolo empleado ('http://'). Entre la pe ('p') y los dos puntos (':'), métele una ese ('s').Te quedará algo tal que así: https://
3) Ya está. Bienvenido al maravilloso mundo del HTTPS. El cifrado simétrico (con pizquitas de asimétrico) y el SSL son tus amigos.

O, alternativamente, pincha AQUI.

Cosas varias:
- Yo soy amigo de mi mismo, obviamente, y soy informático también. Y de lo visto y analizado me fío. ¿Quién cojones dice que no gastan en seguridad? Tu mensaje desprende un tufo a FUD que echa para atrás.
- Criticar que tengan la sede en las afueras, vamos, menuda gañanada de argumento. A ver si mejoramos un poco esa linea argumental, que aquí no tratas con pobres abueletes y viudas a los que colocar _preferentes desas que son como plazos fijos pero mejores_.
- Argumentar que si ponen tantas facilidades de apertura es señal de algo malo, pues qué quieres que te diga. Gañada máxima. Me recuerdas, en serio, a esos gañanes de banco que allá por 2003 echaban pestes de ING, con argumentos de asustaviejas.
- Usar una opinión de Ciao.es para reforzar tu ensalada, pues mira, ya pa nota (de "troll quiero y no puedo").

Y ya paro, pero como colofón, por favor, antes de trollear tan burda y zafiamente, documéntate un poco y mejora tu estilo. Repito, e insisto, aquí se nos quedan pequeños los argumentos de típico director de oficina caja de ahorros. Y por supuesto, no nos vas a colocar en tu vida una puta preferente, pero ni harto de grifa.

Menudo estreno el tuyo en este foro, shurmano.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Otra cosa, ni por asomo estoy diciendo que SwissQuote sea igual de bueno que ING. De momento, presunción de inocencia y cautela.

Es más, tan pronto como vea algo raro o que no me guste, o si finalmente fuera todo una puta estafa, lo haré saber en este bendito foro y me lefaré a mi mismo (aparte de que habré palmado un pastizal).

DISCLAIMER: No voy a comisión de dicho banco, pero sí ha sido un poco la respuesta a mis plegarias, desde hace dos años que buscaba algo así.


----------



## x-rosenfield (17 May 2012)

Lo del http no me da muy buena espina.


----------



## Alami (17 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Otra cosa, ni por asomo estoy diciendo que SwissQuote sea igual de bueno que ING. De momento, presunción de inocencia y cautela.
> 
> Es más, tan pronto como vea algo raro o que no me guste, o si finalmente fuera todo una puta estafa, lo haré saber en este bendito foro y me lefaré a mi mismo (aparte de que habré palmado un pastizal).
> 
> DISCLAIMER: No voy a comisión de dicho banco, pero sí ha sido un poco la respuesta a mis plegarias, desde hace dos años que buscaba algo así.




Si te hubieras leido el hilo sabrias que cotiza en la bolsa de Suiza (como cotizaba Bankia en la española). Por lo que los primeros en palmar son los accionistas.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> Lo del http no me da muy buena espina.



Lo de los activos tóxicos de la banca española a mi tampoco.

Cohone, entra por HTTPS.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Si te hubieras leido el hilo sabrias que cotiza en la bolsa de Suiza (como cotizaba Bankia en la española). Por lo que los primeros en palmar son los accionistas.



Sí, sí, ya lo sé. De hecho pregunté hace varias páginas si alguien sabía algo de por qué había caído en torno a un 40% en bolsa en un año.

Quería decir que como había comparado indirectamente a SQB con ING, quería que no se me malentendiera ni que alguien pensara que se trata de otro ING (en lo bueno). 

Vamos, que no quiero hacer marketing ni a favor ni en contra, ni inducir a nadie a que ponga fe ciega en SwissQuote, sino más bien llamar a la cautela y a la prudencia.


----------



## bentox (17 May 2012)

alga2 dijo:


> Joder como esta el patio.
> 
> Ayer pregunte, a unos amigos informaticos, sobre el tema de que la pagina de este banco suizo no tenga la https ni el candadito cerrado, y me han dicho que huya como de la peste.
> 
> ...



Pillas una opinión del 2008 para mirar de meter miedo a la peña??:XX:

Al menos antes de meter miedo entra en ciao con fecha de ahora y mete 4 criticas buenas.....hubiera quedao más creible


----------



## Panchito4 (17 May 2012)

Por cierto, las opiniones de Ciao nada nuevas, un forero ya dejó el link a las mismas al principio del post, y ya que se ponen las malas también poner las buenas:

Swissquote Bank - Opinin - En Suiza, desde casa

Swissquote Bank - Opinin - No es un banco de fiar


----------



## puntxin (17 May 2012)

Bueno, 
aquí uno que ha pedido los papeles y se ha puesto después a buscar en google a ver que se comenta. Viendo esto 20 Minutes Online - Swissquote se lche en musique sur YouTube - Stories
mucha confianza no me da...:S


----------



## taipan (17 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Está claro que riesgo hay siempre. Hace meses no se me habría ocurrido mover parte de mis ahorros fuera de España, pero tal y como anda el patio creo que SWQ me da suficiente confianza como para guardar un pico evitando (o al menos dificultando) devaluaciones en caso de posible salida del euro.



:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Creo que es la idea que mas o menos tenemos todos. 
Diversificar: un poco de oro, un poco SWQ, un poco bancolchon...


----------



## Enterao (17 May 2012)

*Si alguna vez, ve saltar por la ventana a un banquero suizo, salte detrás. Seguro que hay algo que ganar. . Voltaire (1694-1778) Filósofo y escritor *


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Transferencia hecha.
En teoría mañana estarán los bits en Suiza.
Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 May 2012)

No se si lo ha puesto alguien antes porque paso de leerme las tropecientasmil hojas pero por si le sirve a alguien le dejo este enlace

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo


----------



## Gorki (17 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Lo de los activos tóxicos de la banca española a mi tampoco.
> 
> Cohone, entra por HTTPS.



A ver, pregunta de shurmano. A MI ME SALEN LAS 3 W. Hay que meter a mano el https://???


----------



## IzsI (17 May 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Bueno,
> aquí uno que ha pedido los papeles y se ha puesto después a buscar en google a ver que se comenta. Viendo esto 20 Minutes Online - Swissquote se lche en musique sur YouTube - Stories
> mucha confianza no me da...:S



:XX::XX::XX:

pues a mí me ha gustado, son gente joven, un banco joven y querrán dar sensanción de "modernidad". Mientras sean profesionales no veo mayor problema y de paso hemos visto las oficinas centrales como pedían unas páginas atrás.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Bueno,
> aquí uno que ha pedido los papeles y se ha puesto después a buscar en google a ver que se comenta. Viendo esto 20 Minutes Online - Swissquote se lche en musique sur YouTube - Stories
> mucha confianza no me da...:S



Neh, hombre, ese el típico video de marketing que en 2010 y según los gurúes del marketing había que hacer para que tu empresa fuese cool, 2.0 y viral.

Te gusten o no este tipo de memeces mercadotécnicas, el video en sí está majo.

La versión de su equivalente español sería... bueno, en fin.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> A ver, pregunta de shurmano. A MI ME SALEN LAS 3 W. Hay que meter a mano el https://???



¿Qué navegador usas? ¿Firefox?

El link que he puesto conduce vía HTTPS a la página de login.


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> pues a mí me ha gustado, son gente joven, un banco joven y querrán dar sensanción de "modernidad". Mientras sean profesionales no veo mayor problema y de paso hemos visto las oficinas centrales como pedían unas páginas atrás.



Venga, venga, que a ti también te ha puesto borriquete la rubita de recepción y has perdido la objetividad como yo, eh o no eh? )


----------



## Dolmen (18 May 2012)

¿Y una cosa más sencilla como abrir una cuenta en Francia o en Gibraltar?, ¿no te abría la Caixa una cuenta en uno de los principales bancos franceses (no recuerdo cuál)?, ¿alguien ha explorado Gibraltar?

¿Y qué pasaría con el dinero en ING?, ¿no es como si estuviese fuera de España?


----------



## temudchin22 (18 May 2012)

*swissquote y otros*

Encantado de incorporarme a los burbujistas, un saludo para todos.
Y un apretón de manos para lobo de mar. Coincido contigo 100 %.
Treinta años en una caja de ahorros finalmente hundida por los corruptos político-sindicalistas. 

He iniciado cuenta en SQ pero esperaré un poco a lobo de mar y otros foreros que sean clientes. Lo de que sea un broker más que un banco no me gusta mucho. Me da igual la rentabilidad, lo que quiero ahora es seguridad y huida de los político-mangantes de hispanistán. Los bancos actuales (bancos y ex-cajas) están todos tecnicamente quebrados, pero lo malo no es eso, sino que ya no nos creemos la garantía del FGD de los 100.000 euros, pues ¿de dónde la iban a sacar?
Por otro lado, si te plantas en Francia, abres la cuenta sobre la marcha en varios bancos (verificado por mi hija que vive allí).

En resumen, a ver cuantos caminos de salvaguarda podemos plantear.
Saludos


----------



## anlloge (18 May 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> En resumen, a ver cuantos caminos de salvaguarda podemos plantear.
> Saludos



...unos mensajes atrás comenté la posibilidad de valorar otros bancos asemás de SQ -no sé si en este hilo-, bueno, aquí va otro:

Dukascopy bank, es un banco de inversión que permite abrir cuenta de ahorros (a partir de 50.000 CHF), tiene web en varios idiomas, entre otros español...a ver opiniones:

Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (18 May 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> Encantado de incorporarme a los burbujistas, un saludo para todos.
> Y un apretón de manos para lobo de mar. Coincido contigo 100 %.
> Treinta años en una caja de ahorros finalmente hundida por los corruptos político-sindicalistas.
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos.

Mi situación es la misma.
Después de algunos años leyendo de vez en cuando por aquí, tratando de aprender de los más versados en temas de gran utilidad, como en este caso defender lo ahorrado, acabo de pedir la documentación para abrir una cuenta.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## LoboDeMar (18 May 2012)

El dinero ya ha "salido" de ING pero todavía no ha "llegado" a SwissQuote (esos bits ahora mismo no existen).

Me dicen los de atención al cliente que hoy es festivo, así que las transferencias hechas desde el 17-05-2012 no estarán disponibles en cuenta hasta el lunes aprox.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (18 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ...unos mensajes atrás comenté la posibilidad de valorar otros bancos asemás de SQ -no sé si en este hilo-, bueno, aquí va otro:
> 
> Dukascopy bank, es un banco de inversión que permite abrir cuenta de ahorros (a partir de 50.000 CHF), tiene web en varios idiomas, entre otros español...a ver opiniones:
> 
> Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform



Anlloge, valoro muy positivamente tu aportación.

Si alguien sabe de algún banco más, especialmente de UK o fuera de la zona euro, que permita abrir cuenta on-line, por favor, que lo haga saber.
Más que nada por diversificar.

Gracias a todos los que postean aportando, este hilo abre muchas posibilidades para DEFENDERNOS CONTRA EL ESTADO (mira que es grave, la jodida frase!)


----------



## LoboDeMar (18 May 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> Encantado de incorporarme a los burbujistas, un saludo para todos.
> Y un apretón de manos para lobo de mar. Coincido contigo 100 %.
> Treinta años en una caja de ahorros finalmente hundida por los corruptos político-sindicalistas.
> 
> ...





eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Mi situación es la misma.
> Después de algunos años leyendo de vez en cuando por aquí, tratando de aprender de los más versados en temas de gran utilidad, como en este caso defender lo ahorrado, acabo de pedir la documentación para abrir una cuenta.
> ...



Bienvenidos compis.

Estaría bien que conforme vayamos avanzando con SwissQuote vayamos comentando la experiencia. Yo por mi parte lo voy a hacer.

La transferencia de anoche X.XX2 euros, no llegará hasta el lunes así que a esperar toca.

De mientras, decir que la página aunque es algo antigua, está bastante bien en general no como el truño-web de ING, que desde 2004 no ha cambiado NADA y su ergonomía deja bastante que desear.

Veo que la de SwissQuote tiene mucho elemento gráfico para hacer más cómodo el uso. Y el buscador de fondos es cojonudo.

Sobre la seguridad, copio y pego (no veo enlace directo a la pregunta):


FAQ de SwissQuote dijo:


> Secure data transfer; is data encoded at Swissquote?
> 
> The security of our clients' data is of utmost importance to us. We do everything in our power to make Internet-trading as secure as possible. Our security system uses the most up-to-date encoding technology available. You can find out how to check your current encryption under "Help, Technical recommendations, Security, Level of encryption (128 bit)".


----------



## eolico (18 May 2012)

Alguien sabe de algun hilo (no he encontrado nada) o tiene informacion sobre Singapur? Las tipicas cuestiones sobre entidades, requisitos para abrir la cuenta, comisiones, etc


----------



## LoboDeMar (18 May 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Y una cosa más sencilla como abrir una cuenta en Francia o en Gibraltar?, ¿no te abría la Caixa una cuenta en uno de los principales bancos franceses (no recuerdo cuál)?, ¿alguien ha explorado Gibraltar?
> 
> ¿Y qué pasaría con el dinero en ING?, ¿no es como si estuviese fuera de España?



En verano de 2010 o por ahí, intenté abrir cuenta en un banco alemán a través del servicio UniCash de La Caixa. El empleado que lo gestionó lo intentó y al final recibió un mail desde no sé qué central que le decía que a particulares no se les podía abrir cuentas en el extranjero. Desistí.

ING está supervisado por el Banco de España. Dicho de otro modo: los insondables tentáculos de La Casta tendrían mano, llegado el caso si las cosas se pusieran feas. Soy cliente de ING desde 2004 y en general estoy contento, con algún pero. Aún así no quiero tener el grueso de mi taco concentrado en un único banco.



elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Anlloge, valoro muy positivamente tu aportación.
> 
> Si alguien sabe de algún banco más, especialmente de UK o fuera de la zona euro, que permita abrir cuenta on-line, por favor, que lo haga saber.
> Más que nada por diversificar.
> ...



En 2010 y tras el chasco de Unicash y Deutsche Bank (exigían un saldo mínimo de 100.000 euros), miré otras opciones. Una de ellas era un banco Sudafricano tipo SwissQuote, aunque la apertura de la cuenta era más compleja. Había que hacer compulsa de pasaporte, ir a la embajada a una entrevista y cumplimentar varios documentos y el resto igual (envío postal de documentos y operativa por Internet).

Aunque los tipos de interés estaban bien (8% creo recordar, con depósitos a la vista a pocos meses dando un 6%, pero ojo, *en rands*; hoy están al 5,5% los tipos oficials) me echó para atrás el riesgo por tipo de cambio Rand-Euro, el hecho de que son muuuchas horas de avión en caso de tener que ir allí a _hablar amistosamente con alguien_ y mi ignorancia y desconocimiento sobre aquel país en general, y su sistema bancario y su seguridad jurídica en particular. Aunque conforme están las cosas ahora, tal vez sea una opción interesante (aunque sea para _experimentar_ con poco dinero y probar otras _realidades bancarias_). 

También recuerdo que me frenó bastante el tema del DD1 y todo el embolao con el BdE y Hacienda, pero en esa plaza ya estamos toreando actualmente.

Recuerdo que tuve un cruce de mails con alguien del Banco Central de allí y me envió bastante información con un marcado carácter "tranquilizador". Rebuscaré en mis archivos y si acaso abriré hilo con lo que recupere.


----------



## anlloge (18 May 2012)

Respecto a un banco de Singapur, consulté con uno (el UOB Singapore), pero exigen la presencia física allí; para evitar pérdidas de tiempo y que estemos preguntando allí no-sé-cuántas-personas pongo aquí la contestación:

Dear Mr XXXX

Thank you for your interest in opening an account with us.

The bank would require customers to be physically present in Singapore for any account opening as verification and sighting of documents are needed.

Should you be coming to Singapore , please note the following documents that will be required for opening a personal savings/current account:

Foreigners/Spouse (working/studying in Singapore )
• Passport; and
• other form of more permanent identification e.g. identification cards or social security passes etc. 
• Proof of residential address.
• Evidence of education/gainful employment required (e.g. copy of student pass, copy of employment pass/work permit or company letter).
• Non-working spouse to a foreigner must show spouse is gainfully employed
• A Letter of Reference from a Bank whereby the customer is currently having an existing banking relationship with the Bank itself; or
• A Letter from an Introducer (the introducer must be our existing UOB Singapore account holder)

Please note that the provision of the above documents does not automatically indicate that the Bank will accept the account opening for customer. The approval of the account opening is at the Bank’s sole discretion and the Bank reserves the right to reject the account opening without disclosing any reason.

We have attached the following link with more information on the various deposit accounts offered by UOB, for your easy reference:

UOB : Deposits


----------



## FlicRose (18 May 2012)

Tengo ya la cuenta casi abierta. Tengo dos dudas:
Según leí si rellenabas un impreso ellos se encargaban de decir a hacienda españa los beneficios de tus cuentas para que lo metan en la declaración. No he visto ningún impreso así en los papeles que han mandado. sabeis algo?

Transferencias desde esa cuenta a otra de España? alguien sabe cuanto cobrarían?


----------



## IzsI (18 May 2012)

FlicRose dijo:


> Tengo ya la cuenta casi abierta. Tengo dos dudas:
> Según leí si rellenabas un impreso ellos se encargaban de decir a hacienda españa los beneficios de tus cuentas para que lo metan en la declaración. No he visto ningún impreso así en los papeles que han mandado. sabeis algo?
> 
> Transferencias desde esa cuenta a otra de España? alguien sabe cuanto cobrarían?




Ese impreso lo tienes que buscar en la web de Swissquote, luego te digo el sitio exacto si alguien no lo comenta antes.

Las transferencias desde allí se supone que cuestan 2 EUR, yo he hecho una para probar y así ha sido.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 May 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones, hace dias que os sigo y he aprendido mucho. Ya he iniciado la apertura de la cuenta en SQT, y lo mas seguro es que la deje unas semanas en stand by para no tener que notificarla de momento.

En cualquier caso, los comentarios que algunos habeis hecho sobre el riesgo de notificarla (en caso que las cosas se pongan muy muy feas), me preocupa. Por esto he estado informándome para abrir una cuenta personal en Andorra.

Entiendo que si el dinero lo ingreso en mano (en lugar de por transferencia) quizás podría permitirme no notificar la cuenta al BdE ya que no habría ningún tipo de "rastro" y mientras las "operaciones de pesca" no esten autorizadas por Andorra, podría estar tranquilo. Es correcto? o las cosas no son tan sencillas?

gracias

(por cierto, el Firefox7 no muestra el prefijo http/https, pero se puede configurar para que lo muestre: Como mostrar el prefijo http en Firefox 7 )


----------



## anlloge (18 May 2012)

Imagino que cuando dices SQT te refieres al banco que nombra este hilo,...lo digo por que no es en Andorra, sino en Suiza.
Por cierto, este banco SWQ adquirió ACM, ahí si hay página en español (y está más currada):

Forex - Mercado de Divisas - Swissquote Bank Forex


----------



## Alami (18 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones, hace dias que os sigo y he aprendido mucho. Ya he iniciado la apertura de la cuenta en SQT, y lo mas seguro es que la deje unas semanas en stand by para no tener que notificarla de momento.
> 
> En cualquier caso, los comentarios que algunos habeis hecho sobre el riesgo de notificarla (en caso que las cosas se pongan muy muy feas), me preocupa. Por esto he estado informándome para abrir una cuenta personal en Andorra.
> 
> ...



Los bancos andorranos son mucho menos transparentes que los suizos (no cotizan en bolsa ......).
En Andorra hay burbuja inmobiliaria. 
Casi no hay posibilidad de operar por internet.
Cobran fuertes comisiones.
No pagan intereses.


----------



## opilano (18 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> En 2010 y tras el chasco de Unicash y Deutsche Bank (exigían un saldo mínimo de 100.000 euros), miré otras opciones. Una de ellas era un *banco Sudafricano tipo SwissQuote*, aunque la apertura de la cuenta era más compleja. Había que hacer compulsa de pasaporte, ir a la embajada a una entrevista y cumplimentar varios documentos y el resto igual (envío postal de documentos y operativa por Internet).
> 
> Aunque los tipos de interés estaban bien (8% creo recordar, con depósitos a la vista a pocos meses dando un 6%, pero ojo, *en rands*; hoy están al 5,5% los tipos oficials) me echó para atrás el riesgo por tipo de cambio Rand-Euro, el hecho de que son muuuchas horas de avión en caso de tener que ir allí a _hablar amistosamente con alguien_ y mi ignorancia y desconocimiento sobre aquel país en general, y su sistema bancario y su seguridad jurídica en particular. Aunque conforme están las cosas ahora, tal vez sea una opción interesante (aunque sea para _experimentar_ con poco dinero y probar otras _realidades bancarias_).
> 
> ...



Seria interesante conocer el nombre del banco que comentas y que ampliaras la información que dispongas del mismo, cuando puedas, eso si.
Sobre todo, como bien comentas, para "experimentar otras realidades bancarias".


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Imagino que cuando dices SQT te refieres al banco que nombra este hilo,...lo digo por que no es en Andorra, sino en Suiza.
> Por cierto, este banco SWQ adquirió ACM, ahí si hay página en español (y está más currada):
> 
> Forex - Mercado de Divisas - Swissquote Bank Forex



 si, me confundí con las siglas, queria decir SwissQuote. Si, se que está en Suiza y que debería transferir el dinero, por eso me planteaba abrirla en persona en Andorra e ingresar en efectivo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Los bancos andorranos son mucho menos transparentes que los suizos (no cotizan en bolsa ......).
> En Andorra hay burbuja inmobiliaria.
> Casi no hay posibilidad de operar por internet.
> Cobran fuertes comisiones.
> No pagan intereses.



Gracias por la info.

Lo de transparentes significa que hay mas peligro de que desaparezcan con mi dinero? Y lo de la burbuja significa que sus bancos pueden entrar en fallida?

Lo de la banca on-line, segun me ha parecido, lo ofrecen todos los bancos. Lo de los intereses, bueno, el SwissQuote un 1.5%, ... y lo de las comisiones lo puedo asumir.

Lo que me preocuparía es que su secreto bancario fuera débil o con poco futuro.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> En 2010 y tras el chasco de Unicash y Deutsche Bank (exigían un saldo mínimo de 100.000 euros), miré otras opciones. Una de ellas era un banco Sudafricano tipo SwissQuote, aunque la apertura de la cuenta era más compleja. Había que hacer compulsa de pasaporte, ir a la embajada a una entrevista y cumplimentar varios documentos y el resto igual (envío postal de documentos y operativa por Internet).



LobodeMar, en Deutsche Bank SI es posible abrirse una cuenta sin llegar a los 100.000.

Si quieres te puedo dar mas info.

Yo tengo mi pasta diversificada: ING, DB y Swissquote. No se me ocurre que mas hacer para tener a salvo mis ahorros.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 May 2012)

Me acaban de llamar de Swissquote (ojala fuese la rubia del video) para darme la bienvenida y darme 4 indicaciones sobre la operativa de la web.

En mi spanglish cutre he podido preguntar si tenian a alguien que hablara español, y me han dicho que no. Aunque me ha parecido entender que si tienen a alguien que contesta emails en español (por confirmar)

Ademas me enterado que si usas el Firefox cada vez que entres te pedira la contraseña 2 veces debido a una incompatibilidad con el Fire. 

Me ha dicho donde encontrar los costes y las comisiones. Las dejo aqui por si alguien las quiere ver.

SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen

Account maintenance Free
Currencies accepted on the account CHF, EUR, USD
Frequency of interest payments Monthly
Incoming payments Free of charge
Outgoing payments CHF 2.- / EUR 2.- / USD 2.-
Interest rate
CHF EUR USD
Base rate Effective interest rate Base rate Effective interest rate Base rate Effective interest rate
0 - 50'000 0.500% 0.5081% p.a. 1.375% 1.4030% p.a. 1.375% 1.4030% p.a.
50'000.01 - 100'000 0.250% 1 0.2538% p.a. 1.125% 1 1.1466% 0.875% 1 0.8908% p.a.
> 100'000 0.100% 2 0.1014% p.a. 0.500% 2 0.5081% p.a. 0.125% 2 0.1268% p.a.


----------



## GreenBack (18 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> LobodeMar, en Deutsche Bank SI es posible abrirse una cuenta sin llegar a los 100.000.
> 
> Si quieres te puedo dar mas info.



Cuenta, cuenta.
¿Se puede abrir online, como en el caso deSwissQuote?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 May 2012)

No hay opcion online. Hay que presentarse en un DB y decirles que quieres abrirte una cuenta en DB aleman. Yo opte por una de ahorro que no cobran comisiones pero que te da una mierda de interes.

Me lo hizo uno que era aleman, lo digo porque puede que haya muchos empleados españoles que no sepan hacerlo. 

En cuanto a las cantidades a mi no me hizo falta poner mucho, aunque luego no lo meti  Ya se sabe prometer prometer...

Lo malo es la documentacion la tienes toda en aleman, y la operativa en el cajero es tambien en aleman. Tuve que jugar al ensayo-error durante 30 min. 0 de gastos en retiradas (si es un DB claro)

Supuestamente me podrian hacer transferencias entre mi DB aleman y mi DB español, pero no me dio mucha confianza ya que el tio me dijo que no podia abusar de este "sistema" ya que tenia que hacerlo personalmente.

No puedes hacer transferencias (es de ahorro) pero puedes sacar la pasta desde los cajeros.


----------



## picor (18 May 2012)

En estos hilos referidos a cuentas en el extranjero nunca he visto ninguna referencia a Postfinance, la "caja postal" Suiza.

No se si alguno ha contactado o trabaja con ellos


----------



## Alami (18 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Lo de transparentes significa que hay mas peligro de que desaparezcan con mi dinero? Y lo de la burbuja significa que sus bancos pueden entrar en fallida?
> 
> ...



Transparencia es que no pasan cuentas a nadie (algunos son familiares).
La burbuja inmobiliaria es patente en Andorra con precios de vivienda muy superior a la española o francesa. Los bancos se desconoce su exposición.

Hay deferente banca-online. Hay algunos bancos que es una mera pagina web en la que apenas puedes ver es saldo. Por supuesto no operar con valores ni fondos.

Respecto al secreto bancario me parece que en Andorra (salvo excepciones para empresas) ahora solo aceptan dinero sin secreto bancario.


----------



## amdrd (18 May 2012)

*Hay Depositos en SWQ ?*

Hola,

Yo abrí la cuenta hace unas semanas, he hecho una transferencia de prueba , con poco importe, y en dos dias estaba sin ningun problema. 

La razon de la apertura no es obviamente la rentabilidad pero tal y como está la cosa en España , hay que mirar esto a medio o largo plazo

¿Alguien sabe si este banco tiene algún tipo de deposito a plazo fijo similar a los que nos venden aqui? Me refiero algo que dé mas que el 1,5% que da la cuenta.

saludos


----------



## minosabe (18 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> No hay opcion online. Hay que presentarse en un DB y decirles que quieres abrirte una cuenta en DB aleman. Yo opte por una de ahorro que no cobran comisiones pero que te da una mierda de interes.
> 
> Me lo hizo uno que era aleman, lo digo porque puede que haya muchos empleados españoles que no sepan hacerlo.
> 
> ...




Wow!!!:::8: Todo esto que cuentas me interesa muchísimo porque yo abrí una cuenta bancorreos, creyéndome que era lisa y llanamente DB, y ahora me encuentro que es lo mismo que CajaPostal de antes, con FGD español y demás. 
¿Para abrir la cuenta directamente en el DB alemán tienes que ir a las centrales de Barcelona o Madrid? ¿Te piden un mínimo de dinero...? Yo en principio pondría un poco, pongamos 10-20k porque quiero tener la pasta repartida por cuantos más sitios mejor. 
Por útlimo, dices que es una cuenta ahorro. ¿Se puede operar en fondos o acciones directamente? Bueno a mí lo que más me gustaría sería invertir directamente en bonos del tesoro de países como Australia, Noruega... y en dólares (de las tres clases). Ya sé que esto es casi ciencia-ficción pero creo que sería lo menos malo si se lía el follón final...:´(

Estoy muy interesado en lo que cuentas.


----------



## Alami (18 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Wow!!!:::8: Todo esto que cuentas me interesa muchísimo porque yo abrí una cuenta bancorreos, creyéndome que era lisa y llanamente DB, y ahora me encuentro que es lo mismo que CajaPostal de antes, con FGD español y demás.
> ¿Para abrir la cuenta directamente en el DB alemán tienes que ir a las centrales de Barcelona o Madrid? ¿Te piden un mínimo de dinero...? Yo en principio pondría un poco, pongamos 10-20k porque quiero tener la pasta repartida por cuantos más sitios mejor.
> Por útlimo, dices que es una cuenta ahorro. ¿Se puede operar en fondos o acciones directamente? Bueno a mí lo que más me gustaría sería invertir directamente en bonos del tesoro de países como Australia, Noruega... y en dólares (de las tres clases). Ya sé que esto es casi ciencia-ficción pero creo que sería lo menos malo si se lía el follón final...:´(
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en lo que cuentas.



Lee bien el apartado de custodia y comisiones.


----------



## Enterao (18 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Wow!!!:::8: Todo esto que cuentas me interesa muchísimo porque yo abrí una cuenta bancorreos, creyéndome que era lisa y llanamente DB, y ahora me encuentro que es lo mismo que CajaPostal de antes, con FGD español y demás.
> ¿Para abrir la cuenta directamente en el DB alemán tienes que ir a las centrales de Barcelona o Madrid? ¿Te piden un mínimo de dinero...? Yo en principio pondría un poco, pongamos 10-20k porque quiero tener la pasta repartida por cuantos más sitios mejor.
> Por útlimo, dices que es una cuenta ahorro. ¿Se puede operar en fondos o acciones directamente? Bueno a mí lo que más me gustaría sería invertir directamente en bonos del tesoro de países como Australia, Noruega... y en dólares (de las tres clases). Ya sé que esto es casi ciencia-ficción pero creo que sería lo menos malo si se lía el follón final...:´(
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en lo que cuentas.





bancorreos no es cajapostal . eso ya no existe . bancorreos es el deutsch bank . asi te mandan la correspondencia como deutsch bank . lo del nombre bancorreos es marketing...



BanCorreos

Deutsche Bank y Correos mantienen una colaboración para distribuir productos y servicios financieros en las oficinas de la red postal con la marca BanCorreos. BanCorreos ofrece productos bancarios diseñados pensando en el perfil de los clientes de las oficinas del operador postal público.

Presencia en toda España
Más de 2.000 oficinas
150.000 clientes
Una completa gama de productos y servicios financieros

La colaboración entre Deutsche Bank y Correos se remonta a 1999, cuando las dos entidades firmaron un acuerdo estratégico de distribución de productos y servicios financieros del Grupo a través de las Oficinas Técnicas de Correos y Telégrafos.

Este acuerdo refleja la voluntad de Deutsche Bank de extender su red financiera a la totalidad de la población, uniendo su experiencia y dimensión en el sector financiero a la presencia, proximidad y confianza que aporta Correos. Gracias a esta colaboración, Correos-Deutsche Bank es una de las mayores redes de distribución de productos financieros del país.

*A través de la red de Correos se comercializa toda la gama de servicios financieros de Deutsche Bank, desde los más básicos hasta los más sofisticado*s. Además, Correos cuenta con productos específicos adaptados al perfil de sus clientes. A través de esta oferta, por ejemplo, los clientes pueden acceder a depósitos con retribución en especie; a regalos promocionales; a la Libreta Postal Infantil, producto para el ahorro de los más pequeños, o a la Libreta Postal Dorada, para el ahorro de los más mayores.





en teoria se debe poder habrir una cuenta deutsche bank "alemana" en correos..


----------



## Enterao (18 May 2012)

yo lo que digo es que si se actua realmente para un corralito hay que atar todos los cabos y pensar....

por ejemplo para luego traer la pasta si hubiera corralito como se haria ? no controlarian eso ? 

leyendo por foros americanos he visto que algunos bancos dan una tarjeta visa totalmente anonima . las tarjetas que da swiss quote como van ? lo tengo por ahi pero por no buscar...


----------



## minosabe (18 May 2012)

*custodia y comisiones*



Alami dijo:


> Lee bien el apartado de custodia y comisiones.



No encuentro por ninguna parte en la web del db nada sobre esto. De hecho parece que escondan las opciones de trading. 
En cambio, sí he encontrado un escapadero que puede resultarme interesante, conjuntamente con lo del sqb (aún no me han llegado los papeles): se trataría de abrir una cuenta en BNP España. Según aseguran en la web del BNP Francia, se puede abrir cuenta en Francia si eres cliente de algún bnp internacional:
Vous gardez un lien avec votre pays d'origine ?
Si a esto sumamos que después supongo que puedes hacerte cliente de cortal consors en francia ya tendríamos un buen lugar para diversificar e invertir para convertir nuestros eurillos en algo que no se pueda confiscar fácilmente.

Bueno, quedo esperando vuestras opiniones


----------



## anlloge (18 May 2012)

picor dijo:


> En estos hilos referidos a cuentas en el extranjero nunca he visto ninguna referencia a Postfinance, la "caja postal" Suiza.
> 
> No se si alguno ha contactado o trabaja con ellos



Hace un tiempo me puse en contacto con ellos (diciembre del 2010) y me contestaron que no era posible..., imagino que sigue igual, aunque no tengo la certeza. Aquí la respuesta:

Dear Mr XXXXX

Thank you for your e-mail.

PostFinance is a national provider of financial services. It is only possible to open accounts for Swiss citizens and people living in Switzerland or its immediate neighbouring. Since Spain does not border to Switzerland, opening an account with PostFinance is not possible for you.


We very much regret that we cannot offer you a suitable solution at the moment.


Yours sincerely,


----------



## anlloge (18 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Según aseguran en la web del BNP Francia, se puede abrir cuenta en Francia si eres cliente de algún bnp internacional:
> Vous gardez un lien avec votre pays d'origine ?
> Si a esto sumamos que después supongo que puedes hacerte cliente de cortal consors en francia ya tendríamos un buen lugar para diversificar e invertir para convertir nuestros eurillos en algo que no se pueda confiscar fácilmente.
> 
> Bueno, quedo esperando vuestras opiniones



Yo estoy mirando también lo de BNP, creo que hay que enviar una copia del pasaporte o documento de identidad, algún recibo con tu dirección y un cheque por 150 €.

Por otra parte, para ver más opciones ¿conoce alguien Keytradebank ?
Es un banco de origen belga (creo que de inversión, pero ceo que tiene cuentas de ahorro) con sucursales en Luxemburgo y Suiza. Aquí un enlace al de Luxemburgo:

https://www.keytradebank.lu/en/banking


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Wow!!!:::8: Todo esto que cuentas me interesa muchísimo porque yo abrí una cuenta bancorreos, creyéndome que era lisa y llanamente DB, y ahora me encuentro que es lo mismo que CajaPostal de antes, con FGD español y demás.
> ¿Para abrir la cuenta directamente en el DB alemán tienes que ir a las centrales de Barcelona o Madrid? ¿Te piden un mínimo de dinero...? Yo en principio pondría un poco, pongamos 10-20k porque quiero tener la pasta repartida por cuantos más sitios mejor.
> Por útlimo, dices que es una cuenta ahorro. ¿Se puede operar en fondos o acciones directamente? Bueno a mí lo que más me gustaría sería invertir directamente en bonos del tesoro de países como Australia, Noruega... y en dólares (de las tres clases). Ya sé que esto es casi ciencia-ficción pero creo que sería lo menos malo si se lía el follón final...:´(
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en lo que cuentas.



Bancorreos=DB, puedes ir a las oficinas de DB que te atenderan tambien.

Yo la abri en una oficina de la zona cero. Te preguntaran cuanto dinero quieres poner... Yo dije un cifra mas o menos como la tuya tirando parriba y me la abrieron. Luego solo meti 1000  Da muy pocos intereses (0,75)

No puedes operar en fondos ni acciones. No es como Swisquote, es una cuenta de ahorro pela. Solo puedes poner dinero y ya ta.

Yo la uso para diversificar el riesgo.


----------



## micamor (18 May 2012)

Como os veo muy animados, aquí aporto información.

LUXEMBURGO.
Banco minorista, presencia física, no hay mínimo de ingreso.
homepage - BGL BNP Paribas

Banco muy seguro AAA, se puede hacer abrir cuenta en banca privada a partir de 100.000€, a distancia, mandando documentación por correo, el 50% debe estar en productos financieros (supongo que sirve el plazo fijo)
https://www.bcee.lu/

Banco tipo SQ, aunque el dinero lo guarda BNP, apertura online. Según dicen tiene la garantía de TD bank (AAA)
Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx

SUIZA
Banco postal suiza, he llamando, si no eres residente, nada de nada, eso me han dicho.
https://www.postfinance.ch/

Se puede abrir online (yo la tengo), aunque el dinero lo guarda UBS.
Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform

Otro banco de forex, creo que el dinero lo guardan ellos, se pueda abrir online
Página de inicio*- MIG BANK


Barclays Seychelles
Barclays.com - Barclays in the Seychelles

vaya, barclays ha bajado los mínimos, por 10.000 libras, te abre una cuenta donde te de la gana. Banca privada. Gestión online.
International bank account - Banking and Cards - International - Barclays


Esto último me ha gustado, los que sepan inglés que llamen a ver.


----------



## TheNeighbor (19 May 2012)

Hola a todos, lo primero daros la enohorabuena por todo esto y por compartirlo, llevo leyendo este hilo desde el primer día, y hoy me decidí a postear mi primer mensaje.

Voy a iniciar el proceso con SQ usando ING (que según leí no cobran por transferencias, aunque no lo tengo muy claro si son 2€ o en total 2€) e iré comentado qué tal me ha ido.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (19 May 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo primero daros la enohorabuena por todo esto y por compartirlo, llevo leyendo este hilo desde el primer día, y hoy me decidí a postear mi primer mensaje.
> 
> Voy a iniciar el proceso con SQ usando ING (que según leí no cobran por transferencias, aunque no lo tengo muy claro si son 2€ o en total 2€) e iré comentado qué tal me ha ido.
> 
> Saludos.



ING no cobra si lo haces desde la cuenta nómina.

SQB cobra por cada movimiento de salida de la cuenta 2€ por las entradas nada.


----------



## minosabe (19 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Como os veo muy animados, aquí aporto información.
> 
> LUXEMBURGO.
> Banco minorista, presencia física, no hay mínimo de ingreso.
> ...




Muy interesante la información.
Opción óptima a mi modo de ver: bcee. Lástima que pidan 100k mínimo, así es imposible para los pobres o los que diversificamos...
La del BNP Lux... ¿de dónde sacas que no es necesario ser residente? Lo digo porque cuando he intentado "devenir client" me salen con que:
_Ouvrir un compte BGL BNP Paribas, c'est simple
En ligne
Prenez rendez-vous en ligne (formulaire sécurisé) : un conseiller vous recontactera pour confirmer votre rendez-vous dans l'agence BGL BNP Paribas de votre choix et vous indiquera la liste des documents nécessaires à présenter.
Par téléphone 
Appelez le (+352) 42 42 – 2000. Un conseiller vous proposera un rendez-vous dans l'agence BGL BNP Paribas de votre choix et vous indiquera la liste des documents nécessaires à présenter._

Acto seguido te indican que van a entrevistarte y tendrás que llenar un formulario. No creo que se pueda abrir a distancia, aunque si fuera posible para no residentes sería bueno hacer una excursión a Lux.

Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx es un banco de inversión tipo lo que yo proponía hacer con cortal consors en Francia. Lo bueno es la cantidad de ETF que dicen tener. Todavía no veo claro que sea operable desde Hispanistán, pero bueno lo investigamos y a ver. 

Por cierto, una pregunta de nota: ¿Alguien sabría decirme qué pasaría con un ETF de Bankinter en el caso de que interviniesen el banco y convirtierán los euros a reales de vellón? Yo creo que el ETF (uno internacional del tipo Lyxor) sería intocable y los euros seguirían valiendo lo mismo que en Alemania, no?


----------



## Bubble Boy (19 May 2012)

Oye, el del tag: "1 CHF = 14K neopesetas" :XX: qué cabrón. ::


----------



## cnk57 (19 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Hace un tiempo me puse en contacto con ellos (diciembre del 2010) y me contestaron que no era posible..., imagino que sigue igual, aunque no tengo la certeza. Aquí la respuesta:
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> 
> ...




Thank you for your e-mail.

Unfortunately, that fact that you are a Spanish citizen living is Spain actually IS a problem.

PostFinance is a national provider of financial services. Only Swiss citizens can open an account with PostFinance if they do not live in Switzerland or its immediate neighbouring. Since Spain does not border to Switzerland, it is not possible for you to open an account with us.


We very much regret that we cannot offer you a suitable solution at the moment.


Yours sincerely,


----------



## cnk57 (19 May 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo primero daros la enohorabuena por todo esto y por compartirlo, llevo leyendo este hilo desde el primer día, y hoy me decidí a postear mi primer mensaje.
> 
> Voy a iniciar el proceso con SQ usando ING (que según leí no cobran por transferencias, aunque no lo tengo muy claro si son 2€ o en total 2€) e iré comentado qué tal me ha ido.
> 
> Saludos.




Lee esto antes:

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (19 May 2012)

Aqui teneis los resultados del primer cuatrimestr (Si alguien lo quiere leer):

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q1_2012_e.pdf

Esta claro que su origen es orientado hacia el trading, pero su futuro estara lleno de ahorros


----------



## anlloge (19 May 2012)

Con el tema de BNP no sé si en Luxemburgo es necesario la presencia física, pero creo que si la abres en Francia no lo es, ..., mirad esto:

https://www.secure.bnpparibas.net/b...20090901074131&bloc=Ouvrir_compte_en_2_etapes

https://www.secure.bnpparibas.net/b.../PDF/Pieces_Justificatives_20110708100717.pdf


----------



## kretxo (19 May 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Aqui teneis los resultados del primer cuatrimestr (Si alguien lo quiere leer):
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q1_2012_e.pdf
> 
> Esta claro que su origen es orientado hacia el trading, pero su futuro estara lleno de ahorros



Joe, el número de Saving Accounts ha pasado de 17'576 a 28'840 en 3 meses. ¿Seremos todos españoles y griegos abriendo nuevas cuentas?


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Seria interesante conocer el nombre del banco que comentas y que ampliaras la información que dispongas del mismo, cuando puedas, eso si.
> Sobre todo, como bien comentas, para "experimentar otras realidades bancarias".



Hola opilano y demás de conforeros:

He buscado y rebuscado y he encontrado poca cosa. No recopilé toda la info que fui recabando. Sólo he encontrado un mail que mandé a la Reserva de Sudáfrica en inglés de pueblo, mail con el que empezó todo.


> Dear Sir:
> 
> I'm a spanish citizen living in Spain.
> 
> ...



Pocos días después contestaron:



> ----------------------- *** Disclaimer *** -----------------------
> This e-mail and its contents are subject to the SA Reserve Bank's
> Disclaimer and Confidentiality Clause, which can be viewed at:
> http://www.reservebank.co.za/disclaimer
> ...



La web ha cambiado mucho desde mi última visita. De hecho, el listado que mencionan ya no está en la ruta indicada. Está aquí.

De ellos miré varios, y el que menos me espantó  fue NedBank. Hoy en día la web es completamente diferente (o así la recuerdo). Veo que ahora hay muchísimos más apartados y tal. _Parece_ bastante más profesional. No es que antes fuera cutre y/o con olor a posible estafa, pero vaya, que han espabilado y mucho.

Sobre las cuentas posibles, hay varias modalidades cada una con unos costes. (Resumen de tarifas de 2012).

La verdad es que es un buen tema a investigar. Mucho de lo que leí en su día en la web de ese banco y en la de otros, literalmente, me sonaba a chino o no lo entendía. Eran muchas dudas y mucha inseguridad/incertidumbre, pero visto lo visto voy a retomar el asunto (habemus novo ludum).

Si alguien se anima podemos hacer joint-venture y montar hilo propio para no contaminar este de SwissQuote.


----------



## IzsI (19 May 2012)

Pienso que sería bueno abrir un hilo por banco y no mezclar en este a todos los bancos, así la gente nueva podrá ver mejor toda la información.


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de Swissquote (ojala fuese la rubia del video) para darme la bienvenida y darme 4 indicaciones sobre la operativa de la web.
> 
> En mi spanglish cutre he podido preguntar si tenian a alguien que hablara español, y me han dicho que no. Aunque me ha parecido entender que si tienen a alguien que contesta emails en español (por confirmar)
> 
> ...



¿Te han llamado? Qué cabrón... 
Digo yo que será porque según tus datos personales habrán visto que eres un tío con mucho posibles... o que la rubia de recepción ha visto tu foto del pasaporte y te quierefo :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 May 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Aqui teneis los resultados del primer cuatrimestr (Si alguien lo quiere leer):
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q1_2012_e.pdf
> 
> Esta claro que su origen es orientado hacia el trading, pero su futuro estara lleno de ahorros



Sin duda! un +87% de cuentas de ahorros....



> The breakdown is
> ... 159,592 trading accounts (+5.3 percent),
> ... 28,840 saving accounts (+86.6 percent),
> ... 11,023 eForex accounts (+16.8 percent),
> ... and 685 ePrivate Banking accounts (+41.5 percent).


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> No hay opcion online. Hay que presentarse en un DB y decirles que quieres abrirte una cuenta en DB aleman. Yo opte por una de ahorro que no cobran comisiones pero que te da una mierda de interes.
> 
> Me lo hizo uno que era aleman, lo digo porque puede que haya muchos empleados españoles que no sepan hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Eso lo intenté en verano de 2010 por varias vías (Correos, dos sucursales de DB, una de ellas gorda y en el centro de Valencia) y el resultado fue el mismo: nein!

Lo que cuentas me suena mucho a lo que contó otro forero (creo que pep0???) en el hilo de los bonos alemanes. La sucursal en la que lo hiciste no estará por casualidad en Mallorca? La abriste hace mucho?

EDITO:



Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ...
> 
> Yo la abri *en una oficina de la zona cero*. Te preguntaran cuanto dinero quieres poner... Yo dije un cifra mas o menos como la tuya tirando parriba y me la abrieron. Luego solo meti 1000  Da muy pocos intereses (0,75)
> 
> ...



¿En cuál compañero? Yo hablé con los de la que hay cerca de la Plaza del Ayuntamiento


----------



## Vidar (19 May 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Aqui teneis los resultados del primer cuatrimestr (Si alguien lo quiere leer):
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q1_2012_e.pdf
> 
> Esta claro que su origen es orientado hacia el trading, pero su futuro estara lleno de ahorros



Eso pienso yo, los cerditos los estamos inflando por la que está cayendo. Va a ser un banco muy seguro durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Enterao (19 May 2012)

a mi tambien me llamaron para saber cuanto iba a invertir y con que frecuencia ,esta claro
que ellos el negocio lo tienen como broker..


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 May 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Oye, el del tag: "1 CH*F* = 14K neopesetas" :XX: qué cabrón. ::



ooo Ops, gracias a ti me he dado cuenta de que me había olvidado de la F. Siempre me pasa. Corregido, gracias


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Lee esto antes:
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo



Quotead, malditos:



> *Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote!*
> 
> 
> Después de escribir sobre la posibilidad de que en España vivamos un corralito, algunos amigos me han hablado de que están sacando sus ahorros para llevarlos a “un pequeño banco suizo que permite abrir cuentas por internet”, *Swissquote*. Al parecer en el foro Burbuja.info están recomendando este banco y hay numerosos usuarios abriéndose cuentas en esta entidad. ¡Cuidado! En este post explicaré cuáles son tus opciones y por qué tienes que dudar mucho de Swissquote u otros servicios online similares para mantener tus ahorros a salvo en caso de debacle.
> ...



Y ahora al tema:


> Es un banco *muy pequeño*. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
> *Anacrónico. Comparar con Bankia pues pffff. Y digo yo que al ser precisamente pequeña sería más fácil del rescatar, no?*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (19 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Quotead, malditos:
> 
> 
> Y ahora al tema:



este artículo ha aparecido ya varias veces en el hilo, yo como digo con la inyección que estamos haciendo los PIGS SQB es bastante seguro.


----------



## Enterao (19 May 2012)

que sea un broker no lo hace mas arriesgado a menos que :

1. no solo algunos clientes sino que ellos tambien se metan a hacerlo...

2. permitan operar con margen ..


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 May 2012)

Hola a tod@s l@s forer@s;
Se agradecen las distintas opiniones e informaciones, ya que me han ayudado a decidirme por la apertura de una cuenta en SQ (a pesar de algunas opiniones negativas vistas en el foro). Ya he enviado los documentos, y dentro de unos días realizaré mi primera transferencia (esperaré a los comentarios y experiencia de LobodeMar). Me quedan algunas dudas:
- ¿Se puede solicitar alguna tarjeta de crédito o débito que sea operativa en España?
- Entiendo que el procedimiento habitual para retirar dinero de la cuenta de SQ es mediante una transferencia a una cuenta nuestra en España ¿es así?
Un saludo para todos. Después de ésta, mi primera aportación, me gustaría hacer, en las siguientes aportaciones, un resumen (según la información que he podido recopilar a través de otros foros y de otros sitios webs) de las distintas posibilidades de poner nuestros ahorros a salvo, tratando de evitar posibles corralitos, corralones y cosas extrañas que puedan suceder en nuestra querida España.


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 May 2012)

Bueno, aquí van las distintas posibilidades para poner nuestros ahorros a mejor recaudo que dejarlo en alguna entidad española, con el fin de evitar corralitos, corralones o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra a nuestros dirigentes. Para no hacer muy extensivo este mensaje, enumeraré esas posibilidades, y en aportaciones sucesivas, iré comentando y desarrollando esas posibilidades. No pretendo sentar cátedra, ni muchos menos. Pretendo reflexionar y sistematizar un poco mis ideas e informaciones encontradas. Las críticas y comentarios serán bien recibidas, ya que será en beneficio de todos.
Bien, ahí van las distintas vías (se podrían utilizar conjuntamente, separadamente o como cada uno considere):

1. Inversión en oro

2. Abrir cuenta en banco extranjero

3. Abrir cuenta en broker extranjero

4. Dejar el dinero en España (distintas alternativas a dejarlo en una cuenta corriente de un banco español)
(continuará…)


----------



## kikoseis (19 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Bueno, aquí van las distintas posibilidades para poner nuestros ahorros a mejor recaudo que dejarlo en alguna entidad española, con el fin de evitar corralitos, corralones o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra a nuestros dirigentes. Para no hacer muy extensivo este mensaje, enumeraré esas posibilidades, y en aportaciones sucesivas, iré comentando y desarrollando esas posibilidades. No pretendo sentar cátedra, ni muchos menos. Pretendo reflexionar y sistematizar un poco mis ideas e informaciones encontradas. Las críticas y comentarios serán bien recibidas, ya que será en beneficio de todos.
> Bien, ahí van las distintas vías (se podrían utilizar conjuntamente, separadamente o como cada uno considere):
> 
> 1. Inversión en oro
> ...



Se podía mejor abrir un hilo nuevo con eso. Mejor que este hilo sea exclusivo de Swissquote.


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 May 2012)

Tienes toda la razón kikoseis; un despiste por mi parte


----------



## IzsI (19 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Hola a tod@s l@s forer@s;
> Se agradecen las distintas opiniones e informaciones, ya que me han ayudado a decidirme por la apertura de una cuenta en SQ (a pesar de algunas opiniones negativas vistas en el foro). Ya he enviado los documentos, y dentro de unos días realizaré mi primera transferencia (esperaré a los comentarios y experiencia de LobodeMar). Me quedan algunas dudas:
> - ¿Se puede solicitar alguna tarjeta de crédito o débito que sea operativa en España?
> - Entiendo que el procedimiento habitual para retirar dinero de la cuenta de SQ es mediante una transferencia a una cuenta nuestra en España ¿es así?
> Un saludo para todos. Después de ésta, mi primera aportación, me gustaría hacer, en las siguientes aportaciones, un resumen (según la información que he podido recopilar a través de otros foros y de otros sitios webs) de las distintas posibilidades de poner nuestros ahorros a salvo, tratando de evitar posibles corralitos, corralones y cosas extrañas que puedan suceder en nuestra querida España.



-Lo de la tarjeta algo se ha hablado en el hilo y creo que se necesita abrir otro tipo de cuenta.

-Puedes retirar tu dinero a cualquier cuenta en cualquier país siempre que seas también titular en la cuenta de destino.


----------



## japiluser (19 May 2012)

VEAMOS....*COMO YO SOY TONTO *ME GUSTARÍA QUE ALGUIEN ME CONTESTARA COMO SI ESTO FUESE UN PROBLEMA DE NARANJAS Y LIMONES:

Es posible tener una cuenta abierta en el SwissQuote sin que de intereses?

Ya.... ya se que soy tonto....pero por ahí dicen que por aquí hasta el más tonto hace relojes!


----------



## Alami (19 May 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> VEAMOS....*COMO YO SOY TONTO *ME GUSTARÍA QUE ALGUIEN ME CONTESTARA COMO SI ESTO FUESE UN PROBLEMA DE NARANJAS Y LIMONES:
> 
> Es posible tener una cuenta abierta en el SwissQuote sin que de intereses?
> 
> Ya.... ya se que soy tonto....pero por ahí dicen que por aquí hasta el más tonto hace relojes!



Si, pagando custodia sin operar con valores.


----------



## japiluser (19 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Si, pagando custodia sin operar con valores.



Joer Alami, me refería a tener la pasta en una cuenta corriente sin rendimiento ninguno ( dejar que la inflación se coma el dinero ).... es que no quiero tener rentas.....una promesa que me he hecho!


----------



## Enterao (19 May 2012)

si , solo tienes que dar la orden de que tus intereses me los ingresen a mi ....


----------



## eolico (19 May 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> VEAMOS....*COMO YO SOY TONTO *ME GUSTARÍA QUE ALGUIEN ME CONTESTARA COMO SI ESTO FUESE UN PROBLEMA DE NARANJAS Y LIMONES:
> 
> Es posible tener una cuenta abierta en el SwissQuote sin que de intereses?
> 
> Ya.... ya se que soy tonto....pero por ahí dicen que por aquí hasta el más tonto hace relojes!



Este es el punto, yo por ahi en un pais me pille la cuenta sin intereses porque a partir de los intereses (aunque sea un centimo) se informa a la hacienda y se pasan datos entre paises. Y junto con el mierda de centimo va nombre, dni, direccion, saldos, etc.

Si no hay mierda-centimo no existe.


----------



## taipan (19 May 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Este es el punto, yo por ahi en un pais me pille la cuenta sin intereses porque a partir de los intereses (aunque sea un centimo) se informa a la hacienda y se pasan datos entre paises. Y junto con el mierda de centimo va nombre, dni, direccion, saldos, etc.
> 
> Si no hay mierda-centimo no existe.



Ya entiendo por donde vas...

La cuestion es que hasta ahora ese procedimiento ha sido valido, pero con la nueva normativa que están preparando Hacienda sobre la obligatoriedad de identificar (no sabemos aun por qué oscuros motivos) todas las cuentas en el extranjero supongo que será independiente de si producen o no intereses... se deben identificar todas bajo pena de fuertes multas y la imputacion de la totalidad de los saldos como ganancias del ejercicio (eso pretenden, creo)

No obstante, siempre te quedaran las SICAV...


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 May 2012)

*Este es el punto, yo por ahi en un pais me pille la cuenta sin intereses porque a partir de los intereses (aunque sea un centimo) se informa a la hacienda y se pasan datos entre paises. Y junto con el mierda de centimo va nombre, dni, direccion, saldos, etc.

Si no hay mierda-centimo no existe.*

Aparte de lo que comentas, recuerda que tienes obligación de informar al Banco de España de la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero (te de intereses o no); si por casualidad se enteran de que has abierto la cuenta y no has informado, te pueden sancionar.


----------



## minosabe (19 May 2012)

Yo estoy con usuarios como Anlloge, Lobo de mar y Micamor. Aunque el hilo habla preferentemente del sqb (del que yo todavía espero los papeles) de lo que se trata aquí es de diversificar nuestro dinerillo, a poder ser fuera de nuestras fronteras. Por eso, sigo con lo del BNP y los bancos luxemburgueses, sin cerrar la puerta a nada... Ojalá alguien me descubriera como abrir cuenta en el ING australiano, cosa que yo probé con poca fortuna.
Mientras, sigo a la espera de vuestros post y de la respuesta del bnp.


----------



## eolico (20 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> *Este es el punto, yo por ahi en un pais me pille la cuenta sin intereses porque a partir de los intereses (aunque sea un centimo) se informa a la hacienda y se pasan datos entre paises. Y junto con el mierda de centimo va nombre, dni, direccion, saldos, etc.
> 
> Si no hay mierda-centimo no existe.*
> 
> Aparte de lo que comentas, recuerda que tienes obligación de informar al Banco de España de la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero (te de intereses o no); si por casualidad se enteran de que has abierto la cuenta y no has informado, te pueden sancionar.



No soy residente español. Y hace decadas que no lo soy. No tengo nada que ver con la hacienda española.

Lo de las SICAV es un poco mito. Tributan el 1%, pero cuando sacas el dinero tributas como cualquier otro rendimiento del capital.


----------



## micamor (20 May 2012)

Ampliando información:
Sin hundir en la misera a nadie. Si estamos hablando de menos de 10.000€, efectivamente, tenemos que buscar un banco online.
Entonces nos abrimos tres cuentas en: 
http://www.swissquote.ch/
Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx
Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform

En todos ellos, lo puedes hacer online, y envías el dinero desde aquí por transferencia. Todos ellos, includio swissquote, son entidades de forex o similares, no auténticos bancos. En suiza para operar con dividas es obligatorio por ley tener licencia de banco, eso es para tener más seguridad, (ya hubo un caso anterior a esta ley, que uno que se fugo con el dinero).

Ahora bien, si nuestra cantidad es mayor, por ejemplo 50.000€, ya debemos buscar un banco de verdad. En todos los bancos serios, te exigen presencia física, EN TODOS LOS BANCOS SERIOS TE EXIGEN PRESENCIA FíSICA.

Digo, esta cantidad como referencia, ya que debemos suma los gastos del viaje, como gasto de apertura de cuenta. También debemos hablar francés o inglés, inconvenientes para los españoles.

Respondiendo, a un post anterior, en este banco Banque BGL BNP Paribas Luxembourg
llamé por teléfono hace un año (yo hablo francés) y me dijeron que ningun problema, que fuese allí y me abrían una cuenta. De online, nada de nada.


----------



## hyperrjas (20 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Ampliando información:
> Sin hundir en la misera a nadie. Si estamos hablando de menos de 10.000€, efectivamente, tenemos que buscar un banco online.
> Entonces nos abrimos tres cuentas en:
> http://www.swissquote.ch/
> ...



Un banco serio te pide que seas residente del país de donde es el banco, además de tener que ir allí presencialmente a abrir la cuenta. Yo busco un banco serio a parte de diversificar contando con swissquote.

Si alguien sabe un cantonale bank en suiza que permita abrir cuentas a extranjeros sin necesidad de que seas ciudadano suizo o tener el típico amigo, primo o familiar para el trámite, que lo postee en el foro. 

Yo estuve leyendo este 

hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rmacion-de-utilidad-abrir-cuenta-suiza-6.html

y llamé al BCV y me dijeron que o era suizo o nanai de la china. Este hilo es de septiembre de 2011, supongo que al ver como se está poniendo el patio en eurolandia han dejado de abrir cuentas a españolitos y demás.

Por favor se agradece información al respecto.

Un cordial Saludo!


----------



## Enterao (20 May 2012)

si , pero en el caso de suiza creo que no es porque sea serio sino porque los han obligado a ello ..

no obstante si un millonario saudi pongamos por caso quiere abrir cuenta en suiza se la abriran sin pisar suiza...todo depende de las referencias..


----------



## anlloge (20 May 2012)

Acudiendo personalmente si hay bancos cantonales que la abren, aunque a partir del consabido depósito de 100.000 CHF. Aquí una respuesta reciente del Banco Cantonal de Ginebra:

Dear Sir,

Thank you very much for your email.

Please find below some helpful information you will need in order to make any transaction with us.

First of all, please be aware that - for people non resident in Switzerland - the minimum amount we consider for investment securities is CHF100'000.-.

Once the above mentioned investment has been made you will qualify to open a BCGE bank account.

Please also note that we cannot open a bank account upon email or standard mail requests. Therefore, you need to kindly contact us we can arrange an appointment in Geneva.

Finally, here are the necessary document you will have to produce when coming to one of our branch:

- a valid ID document

- a proof of your home address

- all the necessary documentation related to the amount of money you wish to transfer in our Bank, so we can trace the origin of the money at any time.


Thank you again for contacting BCGE and, while we hope our email was exhaustive, please do not hesitate to contact us should you require further information.

Best regards


Por último, relativo o otros bancos, mencionar que hace tiempo me puse en contacto con UBS (de Suiza, no de aquí), creo recordar que abrían cuenta para no residentes a partir de 20.000 e, eso sí, acudiendo allí.


----------



## minosabe (20 May 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Un banco serio te pide que seas residente del país de donde es el banco, además de tener que ir allí presencialmente a abrir la cuenta. Yo busco un banco serio a parte de diversificar contando con swissquote.
> 
> Si alguien sabe un cantonale bank en suiza que permita abrir cuentas a extranjeros sin necesidad de que seas ciudadano suizo o tener el típico amigo, primo o familiar para el trámite, que lo postee en el foro.
> 
> ...



Si te lees el hilo podrás encontrar la respuesta de uno de los 4 bancos más serios del mundo, el Cantonal de Zurich. Un agente se puso en contacto conmigo y me dijo que lo único que tenía que aportar era mi documentación española, presencia física y 100K€.
Ya sea porque no llego a esa cifra o porque me gusta diversificar, no puedo hacer trato con ellos, pero sigo pensando que tras la imposición en cuenta hay que buscar una inversión tranquila, tipo ETF o deuda porque un depósito de dinero puede ser "de huelva" en caso de que aquí se nos líen a tortas.


----------



## Vidar (20 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Si te lees el hilo podrás encontrar la respuesta de uno de los 4 bancos más serios del mundo, el Cantonal de Zurich. Un agente se puso en contacto conmigo y me dijo que lo único que tenía que aportar era mi documentación española, presencia física y 100K€.
> Ya sea porque no llego a esa cifra o porque me gusta diversificar, no puedo hacer trato con ellos, pero sigo pensando que tras la imposición en cuenta hay que buscar una inversión tranquila, tipo ETF o deuda porque un depósito de dinero puede ser "de huelva" en caso de que aquí se nos líen a tortas.



El agente de ZKB hablaba español?


----------



## minosabe (20 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> El agente de ZKB hablaba español?




Pues no, pero el inglés era muy correcto y académico. También se puso en contacto conmigo via mail. Tratándose de Suiza, supongo que también hablará francés.


----------



## ni-idea (20 May 2012)

Atención cotización SQN.SW en los últimos 3 meses.
La caída es a plomo, aunque en el 2002-2004 estuvo en posiciones más bajas incluso.


----------



## bentox (20 May 2012)

ni-idea dijo:


> Atención cotización SQN.SW en los últimos 3 meses.
> La caída es a plomo, aunque en el 2002-2004 estuvo en posiciones más bajas incluso.



Hombre creo que no es el único grupo con perdidas en bolsa en los últimos 3 meses...

Este es el gráfico de ING
Gráfico de acciones de ING Group, N.V. Common Stock | ING Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Y este el de credit suisse
Gráfico de acciones de Credit Suisse Group American De | CS Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Y podría poner más ejemplos de banquitos


----------



## elquetraelashostias (21 May 2012)

Entonces, parece que en caso de querer depositar en bancos que no sean de "inversión", es necesaria una cantidad mínima (parece ser que 100k) y presencia física.

Incido en la pregunta que he realizado anteriormente. ¿sería posible ahorrarse el viaje si se otorga apoderamiento a un residente en suiza para que, en tu nombre, abra la cuenta? Me refiero a poder notarial, debidamente traducido y con copia compulsada de DNI, pasaporte, certificado de empadronamiento (que acredite tu residencia).

Me consta que, almenos en España, se pueden constituir sociedades mediante apoderado, lo que permite que el apoderado abra cuenta en entidad de aquí sin ningún problema.

Para personas físicas sería igual??? alguien lo sabe?? 

Porque si no, parece que este año más de uno nos vamos a ir de vacaciones de verano a Luxemburgo...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 May 2012)

ni-idea dijo:


> Atención cotización SQN.SW en los últimos 3 meses.
> La caída es a plomo, aunque en el 2002-2004 estuvo en posiciones más bajas incluso.



Aún me sorprenden mas las caidas desde el 1 de mayo:

SwissQuote: -24%
ING Groep: -19%
CreditSwiss: -16%

Pero supongo que la volatilidad de sus acciones no se puede tomar como un indicador de si solvencia, no?


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

para saber de su solvencia deberiamos saber si tienen permitido dar creditos , operar con margen,etc...
esto creo que no lo ha investigado ninguno...


----------



## kikelon (21 May 2012)

Un contrapunto a tener en consideración:
Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
Los motivos son un poco especulativos y afectarían a cualquier banco, pero no está de más tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Aún me sorprenden mas las caidas desde el 1 de mayo:
> 
> SwissQuote: -24%
> ING Groep: -19%
> ...



que yo sepa las acciones nunca han reflejado la marcha ni el valor real de una empresa. En España resultaría que cuatro trapitos de Zara valdrían más que los grandes bancos y las empresas energéticas y de telecomunicaciones juntos. 

Hay expertos que saben y lo explican mejor, pero sucede a menudo que el volumen flotante (en manos de los pequeños inversores) es prácticamente 0, deciden siempre los grandes a su antojo.


----------



## jordigiorg (21 May 2012)

La cuenta internacional de Barclays tiene buena pinta...si consigo abrirla ya os comento!


----------



## micamor (21 May 2012)

jordigiorg dijo:


> La cuenta internacional de Barclays tiene buena pinta...si consigo abrirla ya os comento!



Espero tus comentarios.
Hace un tiempo lo miré, y tenía unas exigencias mayores. Ahora parece que lo han puesto más fácil.
Todo dependerá de las comisiones y los detalles en la letra pequeña.

Lo que está claro, es que algunos bancos se aprovechen de la demanda de usuarios con ganas de sacar el dinero fuera de España. 
Es evidente, que un banco inglés, lo pondrá bastante fácil.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (21 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Eso lo intenté en verano de 2010 por varias vías (Correos, dos sucursales de DB, una de ellas gorda y en el centro de Valencia) y el resultado fue el mismo: nein!
> 
> Lo que cuentas me suena mucho a lo que contó otro forero (creo que pep0???) en el hilo de los bonos alemanes. La sucursal en la que lo hiciste no estará por casualidad en Mallorca? La abriste hace mucho?
> 
> ...



Ves a la C/ J.J. Domine nº 9 46011 (no estoy seguro del numero, pero la calle nos es muy larga) OJO, en el DB no en Correos. Trabajo en Correos y te aseguro que no van a saber abrirte la cuenta :::: .

Conforme entras en la oficina, de frente hay una tia en la caja, pues a la izquierda hay como un hueco que va a la oficina del director, pues ANTES a la derecha hay como dos cubiculos, el del fondo hay un tio que es aleman.

Yo ya lo conocia de vista cuando iba a sacar dinero, y un dia le escuche hablando en aleman. Asique me dije quien mejor para gestionarlo todo que uno tio que venga de alli. Y va, me presente, y tuve suerte.

El tio ya sabe como hacerlo todo porque llamo delante de mi en aleman al DB aleman. Y estos le dijeron todos los pasos a seguir.

Si vas, ves solo al aleman, los demas no tienen ni idea.


----------



## Gorki (21 May 2012)

Ya me llegó la documentación. A leerla y a decidir que hago... El DD1 se puede rellenar en e BE de Bilbao?


----------



## Actarus (21 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Ya me llegó la documentación. A leerla y a decidir que hago... El DD1 se puede rellenar en e BE de Bilbao?



Supongo que si, se puede hacer incluso por Internet, pidiendo los formularios y enviándolso luego o haciéndolo con certificado digital. Creo recordar que eso comentaron los foreros, yo aún no lo he hecho.


----------



## Actarus (21 May 2012)

jordigiorg dijo:


> La cuenta internacional de Barclays tiene buena pinta...si consigo abrirla ya os comento!



Esperando feedback


----------



## IVNP71 (21 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Tienes un mes para hacer la declaración, eso lo pone en la web del BdE, se supone que hasta que no tienes número de cuenta no puedes hacer la declaración.
> Los impuestos sobre el rendimiento los liquida directamente Swissquote porque las rentas las ingresa en el pais de origen. El 35% para satisfacer a ambas haciendas.



Me ha llegado hoy la documentacion con el numero de cuenta, tengo a partir de ahora 1 mes para declararlo al bde o es a partir de la activacion de dicha cuenta? Porque me imagino que tendre que devolverles a ellos toda la documentacion y es cuando ellos me la activaran.....!! Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor, gracias!!!


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

malas noticias , swissquote da credito para operar en trading...


TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard

Crédit Lombard
Le crédit Lombard est un moyen pratique pour financer vos acquisitions d'actions et titres. Il donne droit à une ligne de crédit contre nantissement d'une partie de vos actifs et vous permet de saisir les occasions qui se présentent.
Pour obtenir un crédit Lombard :
Conditions d'obtention d'un crédit Lombard
L'obtention d'un crédit Lombard est soumise aux conditions suivantes :

signature d'un contrat de crédit Lombard
signature de l'acte de nantissement et de cession général
avoirs suffisants en valeurs à nantir.


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

y tambien dan hipotecas 



Swissquote home page Public

eHypothèques >
Introduction

Misez sur des partenaires fiables
Vous avez déjà trouvé la maison de vos rêves? Vous souhaitez financer votre logement avec un partenaire en qui vous avez confiance? Alors il est temps de poser la première pierre: avec des taux d'intérêt extrêmement attractifs, des conditions équitables et un conseil compétent, Swissquote vous offre des bases solides pour votre financement.
Notre service eHypothek vous offre dès maintenant un financement simple et rapide pour votre accès à la propriété. Prenez quelques minutes pour compléter la demande en ligne et bénéficiez de vos avantages:

Taux d'intérêt fixe intéressants dès 0,74 %
Transmission en ligne rapide et sans paperasseries des principales données
Traitement par téléphone de vos questions par des experts en financement
Décision rapide et transparente

En collaboration avec notre partenaire dans le domaine hypothécaire, la Banque cantonale de Bâle-Campagne, nous vous proposons, outre le financement du bien immobilier de vos rêves, des solutions intéressantes et individuelles pour la reprise d'hypothèques existantes. Demandez dès maintenant votre hypothèque en ligne!
COMMENT EN PROFITER ?
Rien de plus simple, il faut être client de Swissquote Bank SA.
Si vous n'êtes pas encore client, alors n'hésitez pas à ouvrir un compte rapidement afin de profiter de nos taux hypothécaires avantageux.


----------



## IzsI (21 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy la documentacion con el numero de cuenta, tengo a partir de ahora 1 mes para declararlo al bde o es a partir de la activacion de dicha cuenta? Porque me imagino que tendre que devolverles a ellos toda la documentacion y es cuando ellos me la activaran.....!! Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor, gracias!!!



La cuenta no se activa hasta que te manden la contraseña y te metas en la web, en la que te saldrá un contrato para leer después de loguearte.


----------



## Gorki (21 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy la documentacion con el numero de cuenta, tengo a partir de ahora 1 mes para declararlo al bde o es a partir de la activacion de dicha cuenta? Porque me imagino que tendre que devolverles a ellos toda la documentacion y es cuando ellos me la activaran.....!! Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor, gracias!!!



Es a partir de la activación de la cuenta (y se supone que cuenta desde que haces la primera transferencia). En el hilo se comentó que incluso puedes tener la cuenta a cero sin notificar. Pero es mejor que lo hagas en cuanto actives la cuenta...


----------



## pepecuco (21 May 2012)

y yo me pregunto

si se va a declarar la cuenta, no es mas facil y barato abrirla en andorra, ya que los bancos andorranos creo que son mas solventes que swisquote???


----------



## Alami (21 May 2012)

pepecuco dijo:


> y yo me pregunto
> 
> si se va a declarar la cuenta, no es mas facil y barato abrirla en andorra, ya que los bancos andorranos creo que son mas solventes que swisquote???



Lee el hilo, andorra es mas caro y menos trasparente.


----------



## IVNP71 (21 May 2012)

Mi mujer es polaca y la quiero meter conjuntamente en la cuenta, le pueden compulsar su dni polaco en cualquier comisaria de policia o es para españoles solamente el tema de la compulsa? No se si me he explicado bien.
Gracias!!


----------



## tocado (21 May 2012)

Deutsche Bank,que opinais los expertos.
Estaria mas seguro el dinero que en una caja española.
Tengo una oficina cerca de casa.


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mi mujer es polaca y la quiero meter conjuntamente en la cuenta, le pueden compulsar su dni polaco en cualquier comisaria de policia o es para españoles solamente el tema de la compulsa? No se si me he explicado bien.
> Gracias!!



vamos a ver el dni no se compulsa , lo que significa esto de la compulsa es que se certifica que la copia es igual al original...pot tanto tambien vale pa los polacos.


----------



## joseluis13 (21 May 2012)

El pasado viernes, envié a swissbank el cuestionario para abrir la cuenta.
Hoy lunes por correo he recibido los contratos, claves, tarjeta coordenadas, números de las cuentas......
¡¡ Que rapidez ¡¡
Me he leido casi todo,- viene en ingles-, y parece que todo es rápido, pero a mi me quedan dudas que aclarar:

- Se pueden abrir depósitos ?
- A que tipos ?
- Que comisiones hay ?, en este apartado dice que las comisiones y gastos, son las publicadas. ¿donde?
- Me preocupa la indicacion repetida sobre "mi nivel de riesgo" ¿quien lo fija?
- Y no acabo de entender bien el documento "CHECKlLIST" ó "Yellow identification for swissquote"
Entiendo que se puede cumplimentar en Suiza, en Correos, pero no aquí y que para nosotros hay que ir al notario con DNI, Pasaporte.....
Quien haya completado ya todo, ¿Podría informar con algún detalle?


----------



## Enterao (21 May 2012)

leete el hilo...


----------



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

tocado dijo:


> Deutsche Bank,que opinais los expertos.
> Estaria mas seguro el dinero que en una caja española.
> Tengo una oficina cerca de casa.



¿Vives en Alemania?

Es que DB en España es un banco español.


----------



## japiluser (21 May 2012)

Me cagu...............ento, estoy volviendome loco, voy a terminar cortando por lo sano:
los pocos ahorros que tengo me los voy a pulir en putas y farlopa....
por mis "mismisimos" que me lo pulo en "ambas"


----------



## minosabe (21 May 2012)

Agradecer al forero que me informó de que era posible abrir cuenta on-line en Luxemburgo su aportación. Ahora toca investigar su solvencia y rating. He recibido este mail de confirmación a mis preguntas:



Dear Mr XXXXXX,

Thank you for your mail.

You are welcome to open an account with us.

Here is a link to our rates for markets including the U.S.:
Equities and Funds

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.


Best regards,

Nick Waters

Senior Investment Representative


Internaxx
46a, avenue J.F. Kennedy
L-2958 Luxembourg
Phone:+352 2603 2003
Fax:+352 2603 2043
customerservice@internaxx.lu
Offshore online bank and broker - International Stock Trading and Investing - Internaxx


----------



## micamor (21 May 2012)

Decir que tiene licencia de banco y aparece en el listado de entidades adheridas al fondo de garantía de Luxemburgo.

http://www.agdl.lu/pdf/AGDL_Membres.pdf





minosabe dijo:


> Agradecer al forero que me informó de que era posible abrir cuenta on-line en Luxemburgo su aportación. Ahora toca investigar su solvencia y rating. He recibido este mail de confirmación a mis preguntas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puntxin (22 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Decir que tiene licencia de banco y aparece en el listado de entidades adheridas al fondo de garantía de Luxemburgo.
> 
> http://www.agdl.lu/pdf/AGDL_Membres.pdf




Gracias a los que os habéis estado moviendo y habéis compartido vuestros allazgos.

Parece ser que Internaxx, el banco de Luxemburgo, es propiedad al 100% de un banco canadiense, TD bank: 
_Internaxx is fully owned by the Aaa-rated TD Bank Group. All accounts are subject to Luxembourg’s strict banking and privacy laws._

Mi inglés financiero deja mucho que desear, (qué coño, hay conceptos que no entendería ni aunque estuvieran en castellano) pero según parece, no cobran comisión ni por meter si por sacar dinero de la cuenta hasta 50.000 lereles: Account fees

La Multi-Currency Account funciona con nueve divisas aunque:
Multi-Currency Account

Tienen fondos de inversión como para parar un tren y el que quiera especular tiene mercado de derivados, futuros y CFD-s. Yo me pierdo. 

¿Cómo podemos saber que tal le va a este banco? Tiene que haber un historial por algún lado. ¿Sabría alguien el modo de encontrarlo?


----------



## Tin Rope (22 May 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Parece ser que Internaxx, el banco de Luxemburgo, es propiedad al 100% de un banco canadiense, TD bank:
> _Internaxx is fully owned by the Aaa-rated TD Bank Group. All accounts are subject to Luxembourg’s strict banking and privacy laws._
> 
> ¿Cómo podemos saber que tal le va a este banco? Tiene que haber un historial por algún lado. ¿Sabría alguien el modo de encontrarlo?



Mira a ver si es este, el td bank ese:

Gráfico de acciones de Toronto Dominion Bank (The) Com | TD Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## xicu (22 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> malas noticias , swissquote da credito para operar en trading...
> 
> 
> TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard
> ...



Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero por que son malas noticias lo del trading y las hipotecas ??? no es eso lo que hacen todos los bancos ?

Saludos


----------



## Enterao (22 May 2012)

no todos los bancos hacen trading ...el problema esta en que dan credito a sus clientes para comprar mas acciones , ahi estan asumiendo un riesgo ellos ..

que dar hipotecas es mas arriegado que dar credito a empresas ? bueno depende a quien se las de , pero desde luego no es un banco con solera en esto ,que sepa muy bien gestionar su credito ...

es un banco nuevo aunque este en suiza ...


----------



## jordigiorg (22 May 2012)

*Impreso DD1*

¿Alguien me puede aclarar si se abre una cuenta multidivisa que pongo en el apartado moneda? ¿La que me salga los huevs y que le den al banco españa?

Gracias!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy la documentacion con el numero de cuenta, tengo a partir de ahora 1 mes para declararlo al bde o es a partir de la activacion de dicha cuenta? Porque me imagino que tendre que devolverles a ellos toda la documentacion y es cuando ellos me la activaran.....!! Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor, gracias!!!



Envié el impreso DD1 de solicitud al BdE y ni me han contestado. Que les den pol saco. Voy a hacer la declaración de renta y declararé los intereses y retenciones y sanseacabó.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> malas noticias , swissquote da credito para operar en trading...
> 
> 
> TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard TRADING > Services > Documents & Formulaires > Crédit Lombard
> ...





Enterao dijo:


> y tambien dan hipotecas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pídeles un crédito o una hipoteca, a ve qué te dicen


----------



## jordigiorg (22 May 2012)

Es que viendo el descontrol que lleva el Banco de España, francamente ya es que me la suda, que les den! Si total nos vamos a ir a tomar tos por saco en cuatro días....


----------



## LoboDeMar (22 May 2012)

LoboDeMar el 17-05-2012 dijo:


> Transferencia hecha.
> En teoría mañana estarán los bits en Suiza.
> Seguiremos informando.






LoboDeMar el 18-05-2012 dijo:


> El dinero ya ha "salido" de ING pero todavía no ha "llegado" a SwissQuote (esos bits ahora mismo no existen).
> 
> Me dicen los de atención al cliente que hoy es festivo, así que las transferencias hechas desde el 17-05-2012 no estarán disponibles en cuenta hasta el lunes aprox.



Esta mañana (22-05-2012) todavía no había llegado el dinero a la cuenta de SQB y un sudor frío ha empezado a recorrer mi espalda.

He escrito al centro de soporte de SQB, adjuntando extracto del banco emisor, y de momento no me han contestado.

A los pocos minutos he visto que mi dinero estaba en la cuenta de ING nuevamente, apareciendo en el listado de movimientos un apunte con el concepto "_Devolución de transferencia_".

Acabo de llamar a ING Direct para ver qué había pasado, por si había cometido yo algún error, y la operadora me ha dicho que por mi parte todo era correcto, que (sic) "_ha habido un error con los ficheros de las transferencias_" y, acto seguido y a correprisas, me ha preguntado que si quería relanzar la transferencia, como cambiando del tema.

He vuelto al tema del error de la transferencia y tras una explicación peregrina (sic: "_el fichero de transferencias internacionales no se ha podido enviar y no ha salido ninguna_") todo ha quedado en que ha habido un problema técnico por parte de ING, ya subsanado, y que ya podemos lanzar transferencias internacionales con normalidad.

Ahí queda eso compis.

PD: Viendo cómo está hecho el _front_ del truño-web de ING, se me abren las carnes al pensar cómo estará hecho el backend...


----------



## elquetraelashostias (22 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Esta mañana (22-05-2012) todavía no había llegado el dinero a la cuenta de SQB y un sudor frío ha empezado a recorrer mi espalda.
> 
> He escrito al centro de soporte de SQB, adjuntando extracto del banco emisor, y de momento no me han contestado.
> 
> ...



Ohú, esas son las cosas que, cuando te pasan, se te arruga y se te pone chiquitiiita chiquitiiiita.

Suerte con la nueva transferencia. Y gracias por mantenernos informados!


----------



## LoboDeMar (22 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Gracias LoboDeMar, a mí me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo. Intentaré nuevamente la transferencia. Seguramente en SWQ no hayan recibido ni una notificación si el fichero no ha salido de ING via SWIFT (creo que es el sistema que se usa para transferencias internacionales) por eso andarán perdidos buscando algo de lo que no tienen constancia y aún no te han contestado.



Añado, sí que había recibido respuesta de SQB en el mail a las 16:15 (5 horas después de mi consulta) pero no la había visto.

En el mail decían que entrara a la cuenta, que tenía un mensaje en respuesta a mi incidencia (buen detalle lo de no enviar la respuesta en sí por mail ). Por si os pasara algo similar revisad los mensajes de respuesta cuando contactéis con el Customer Care Center (están en Notificaitons --> State of your inquiry --> Answered questions).

Básicamente, dicen que no tienen ninguna operación de entrada pendiente en la cuenta, que mire en el banco emisor por si hubiera tenido algún problema en la ejecución de la transferencia.

Así que oootra vez a transferir (esta vez pocos leuros). Mañana salen otra vez los bits para allá...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Ampliando información:
> Sin hundir en la misera a nadie. Si estamos hablando de menos de 10.000€, efectivamente, tenemos que buscar un banco online.
> Entonces nos abrimos tres cuentas en:
> http://www.swissquote.ch/
> ...



Estos bancos están bien surtidos por los depósitos de clientes que tienen IPF's de varios millones de euros o dólares. No creo que hay muchos en el foro 

Generalmente, cuando abrimos una cuenta en un banco español también vamos de PRESENCIA FISICA, pero ELLOS DE SERIO NO TIENEN NADA!!!::



hyperrjas dijo:


> Un banco serio te pide que seas residente del país de donde es el banco, además de tener que ir allí presencialmente a abrir la cuenta. Yo busco un banco serio a parte de diversificar contando con swissquote.
> 
> Si alguien sabe un cantonale bank en suiza que permita abrir cuentas a extranjeros sin necesidad de que seas ciudadano suizo o tener el típico amigo, primo o familiar para el trámite, que lo postee en el foro.
> 
> ...



Yo ando algo perdido con lo de los bancos cantonales, y no sé cómo sería antes, pero creo que exigen mínimo de 100k francos suizos. 



Enterao dijo:


> si , pero en el caso de suiza creo que no es porque sea serio sino porque los han obligado a ello ..
> 
> no obstante si un millonario saudi pongamos por caso quiere abrir cuenta en suiza se la abriran sin pisar suiza...todo depende de las referencias..



Pues claro. Si los ricos ya han sacado el dinero, pues no creo que hayan ido con trollers o maletines a llevarlo adrede. 

Pero esto escapa a nuestro ámbito y entorno. 



elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Entonces, parece que en caso de querer depositar en bancos que no sean de "inversión", es necesaria una cantidad mínima (parece ser que 100k) y presencia física.
> 
> Incido en la pregunta que he realizado anteriormente. ¿sería posible ahorrarse el viaje si se otorga apoderamiento a un residente en suiza para que, en tu nombre, abra la cuenta? Me refiero a poder notarial, debidamente traducido y con copia compulsada de DNI, pasaporte, certificado de empadronamiento (que acredite tu residencia).
> 
> ...



Si con lo de banco de inversión te refieres a SQB, se puede abrir la cuenta savings que no precisa inversión ni tiene comisiones. 
La cuenta trading ya es diferente.




Actarus dijo:


> Supongo que si, se puede hacer incluso por Internet, pidiendo los formularios y enviándolso luego o haciéndolo con certificado digital. Creo recordar que eso comentaron los foreros, yo aún no lo he hecho.



En qué banco?



tocado dijo:


> Deutsche Bank,que opinais los expertos.
> Estaria mas seguro el dinero que en una caja española.
> Tengo una oficina cerca de casa.



Aquí hay pocos expertos. Somos gente más o menos normal (o anormal y subnormal ), que se explican experiencias o se comparten conocimientos. Son las ventajas de la "aldea global", que posibilita el contacto y organización de personas con intereses comunes en diferentes sitios geográficos. 

Deutsche Bank de España es un banco español a todos los efectos. 



joseluis13 dijo:


> El pasado viernes, envié a swissbank el cuestionario para abrir la cuenta.
> Hoy lunes por correo he recibido los contratos, claves, tarjeta coordenadas, números de las cuentas......
> ¡¡ Que rapidez ¡¡
> Me he leido casi todo,- viene en ingles-, y parece que todo es rápido, pero a mi me quedan dudas que aclarar:
> ...



Cheklist es la lista de cosas que tienes que comprobar antes de enviar el correo con la documentación, las fotocopias compulsadas y todo lo que piden. O sea, "comprueba esta lista de cosas". 

El informarte sobre el nivel de riesgo es práctica obligatoria en casi todos los paises. Aquí los viejos picaron poniendo los ahorros al 7,5 % y luego resulta que eran "preferentes" y no podían sacar su dinero, etc, etc. USUREROS SON LOS BANCOS DE HISPANISTÁN! Y ENCIMA LES TENEMOS QUE PAGAR NOSOTROS SU DEUDA!!!

Del resto, léete el hilo. Cuesta hacer esto o dar el paso, cosa común a todos los que lo han hecho. 



Enterao dijo:


> leete el hilo...



Exactamente 



jordigiorg dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede aclarar si se abre una cuenta multidivisa que pongo en el apartado moneda? ¿La que me salga los huevs y que le den al banco españa?
> 
> Gracias!



No pillo el sentido. A qué te refieres?



LoboDeMar dijo:


> Añado, sí que había recibido respuesta de SQB en el mail a las 16:15 (5 horas después de mi consulta) pero no la había visto.
> 
> En el mail decían que entrara a la cuenta, que tenía un mensaje en respuesta a mi incidencia (buen detalle lo de no enviar la respuesta en sí por mail ). Por si os pasara algo similar revisad los mensajes de respuesta cuando contactéis con el Customer Care Center (están en Notificaitons --> State of your inquiry --> Answered questions).
> 
> ...



Son bastante serios en todas las operaciones. Solo te envían un email diciendo que tienes un comunicado en tu cuenta para cualquier nota, aviso o apuntes bancarios. No lo hacen por email. 

Estas dificultades de transferencia no creo que estén para nada relacionados con SQB.

Y lo del BdE, es posible que mejor tratarlo en directo, yo hice la soicitud online hace 1 semana y todavía no me han contestado, vaya seriedad!. 

Y tampoco tengo claro que haya que declararlo más que a Hacienda por el tema de fiscalidad, como el resto de depósitos o cuentas bancarias.


----------



## IzsI (22 May 2012)

jordigiorg dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede aclarar si se abre una cuenta multidivisa que pongo en el apartado moneda? ¿La que me salga los huevs y que le den al banco españa?
> 
> Gracias!



yo puse CHF, para que no se lien, porque seguro que si le pones las tres monedas te dicen algo, o si pones EUR también por no ser Suiza un país de la zona euro.

--

Dekalogo10 abriste la cuenta en 2011 no? te ha mandado algún documento fiscal Swissquote?

De todas formas, ¿alguien sabe cuál sería el procedimiento normal para declarar los intereses de la cuenta en el extranjero en la Declaración de la Renta?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> yo puse CHF, para que no se lien, porque seguro que si le pones las tres monedas te dicen algo, o si pones EUR también por no ser Suiza un país de la zona euro.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Pues he repasado el borrador de la Renta 2011 y a Hacienda no le consta los intereses ni retenciones de SQB.

No, no me han enviado certificado alguno de fiscalidad para mi declaración, ni me atreví a pedirlo porque creo que certificaciones así las cobran. 

Imprimí los documentos de SQB en el que constan los intereses generados y la retención que me hicieron (del 35 %). Estos papeles son los que usaré en la declaración de renta. Tampoco les constan datos de alguna cuenta de mi esposa, y en cambio me atribuyen intereses y retenciones de una cuenta de un hijo mío, pero bueno...hace años que funcionan así. Y por otra parte, traducido a euros, es pura calderilla.

Lo malo es lo que me van a cascar por los rendimientos del trabajo...


----------



## la banca siempre gana (22 May 2012)

Buenas sigo el hilo desde hace varios días y creo que abrié una cuenta para proteger unos miles de eurillos, ahora bien, tengo una duda que despejar aun:

Para poder tener los Eypos en una cuenta suiza tengo que hacer una transferencia y como no tengo intención de avisar al BDE temo que hacienda pregunte por esos euros que han desaparecido via transferencia. 

Supongo bien, al pensar que podrían tirar del hilo y pillarme? Las transferencias dejan rastro, no?

Gracias!


----------



## mektgn (23 May 2012)

Ayer me decidí a llamar a Swissquote para preguntarles sobre la posibilidad de presentarse físicamente en una de sus delegaciones para retirar dinero en efectivo (me llegó la documentación para rellenar hace algunos días). La respuesta fue que NO, que sólo operan via transferencia.

*Mi pregunta es la siguiente: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto o algo para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?*

Gracias.


----------



## alopaco (23 May 2012)

Una pregunta, a la hora de informar al BDE vía web he ido a meter el iban y no me deja, ¿alguien podría indicarme cual es el formato correcto para meter el nº de cuenta?

¿únicamente los últimos 10 números, todo quitando el ch...?

Gracias, porque estoy un poco pez.


----------



## xicu (23 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no todos los bancos hacen trading ...el problema esta en que dan credito a sus clientes para comprar mas acciones , ahi estan asumiendo un riesgo ellos ..
> 
> que dar hipotecas es mas arriegado que dar credito a empresas ? bueno depende a quien se las de , pero desde luego no es un banco con solera en esto ,que sepa muy bien gestionar su credito ...
> 
> es un banco nuevo aunque este en suiza ...



O sea que no es muy fiable... lo que haré será cambiar los ahorrillos que tengo en dolares, coronas suecas o noruegas y libras esterlinas, por diversificar un poco, guardarlo en banccolchón, y esperar que pasé el chaparrón que puede llegar.

Gracias por la info, saludos y adios al p..to euro.


----------



## LoboDeMar (23 May 2012)

Qué bien, la operadora de ING dice una cosa y ahora ING dice otra. Recibido por mail (en relación a la transferencia devuelta):



ING dels collons dijo:


> Estimado Sr. LoboDeMar,
> 
> Le informamos que la transferencia emitida desde su cuenta acabada en YYYY por importe de X.XX2,00 euros ha sido devuelta por el siguiente motivo: IBAN no valido.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (23 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Qué bien, la operadora de ING dice una cosa y ahora ING dice otra. Recibido por mail (en relación a la transferencia devuelta):



Jolines, para hacer una pvta transferencia la que arman...

Perdona LoboDeMar, la transferencia la has realizado desde la cuenta nómina de ING o desde la cuenta naranja (la cuenta normal, vamos).

Te han aplicado comisión por parte de ING??

Saludos


----------



## LoboDeMar (23 May 2012)

Shurbrodas, una duda sobre las cuentas de SQB (que afecta al DD1).

Una vez dentro de la web de SQB, en todo momento aparece el IBAN de la cuenta, un número del tipo: CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY00.

*PERO* Si entráis en "My Account" --> Pestaña "Your Bank details", oh amagia, aparecen *TRES* números de cuenta correlativos: 

YYYYYY*00*: _Número de cuenta_ en CHF 
YYYYYY*01*: _Número de cuenta_ en USD
YYYYYY*02*: _Número de cuenta_ en EUR

Fijaos que cada uno de los anteriores """_números de cuenta_""" (o lo que sean) tienen un "_Compte postal_" distinto. Sin embargo, el IBAN que aparece en todo momento es el terminado en *00*.

¿Significa lo anterior que, realmente, tenemos tres cuentas distintas cuyos IBAN, siguiendo con el ejemplo, serían los siguientes?

CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY*00* para CHF 
CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY*01* para USD
CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY*02* para EUR

¿Alguien ha probado a lanzar transferencias a sus cuentas *01* y *02*?
En caso de ser realmente *tres cuentas*, entiendo que habría que declarar al BdE cada una de ellas, indicando la divisa correspondiente.

¿Alguien sabe algo sobre todo esto?


----------



## LoboDeMar (23 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Jolines, para hacer una pvta transferencia la que arman...
> 
> Perdona LoboDeMar, la transferencia la has realizado desde la cuenta nómina de ING o desde la cuenta naranja (la cuenta normal, vamos).
> 
> ...



La hice desde la cuenta nómina.
En principio _no tenía_ ningún misterio hacerla, ya que la operación se reducía a copiar varios valores desde la web de SQB e ir pegándolos en el formulario de la web de ING.

Por hacerla ING no cobra ninguna comisión. De hecho, antes de confirmarla, en la pantalla de resumen de la operación así lo indican (Gastos 0€ y Comisión 0€).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 May 2012)

la banca siempre gana dijo:


> Buenas sigo el hilo desde hace varios días y creo que abrié una cuenta para proteger unos miles de eurillos, ahora bien, tengo una duda que despejar aun:
> 
> Para poder tener los Eypos en una cuenta suiza tengo que hacer una transferencia y como no tengo intención de avisar al BDE temo que hacienda pregunte por esos euros que han desaparecido via transferencia.
> 
> ...



Realmente sí, podrían pero es una posibilidad, no creo que tengan todavía mucho control sobre eso, especialmente si no es mucho dinero.



mektgn dijo:


> Ayer me decidí a llamar a Swissquote para preguntarles sobre la posibilidad de presentarse físicamente en una de sus delegaciones para retirar dinero en efectivo (me llegó la documentación para rellenar hace algunos días). La respuesta fue que NO, que sólo operan via transferencia.
> 
> *Mi pregunta es la siguiente: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto o algo para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?*
> 
> ...



Poco probable. Pero si fuera el caso, vas aAndorra o Gibraltar, abres una cuenta, te transfires la pasta, sacas TODA la pasta y cierras la cuenta , y para casita. 



alopaco dijo:


> Una pregunta, a la hora de informar al BDE vía web he ido a meter el iban y no me deja, ¿alguien podría indicarme cual es el formato correcto para meter el nº de cuenta?
> 
> ¿únicamente los últimos 10 números, todo quitando el ch...?
> 
> Gracias, porque estoy un poco pez.



No, no hay que quitar el CH si estás dando el IBAN. Pero si solo quieren saber la cuenta, pues la das sin formato IBAN.



xicu dijo:


> O sea que no es muy fiable... lo que haré será cambiar los ahorrillos que tengo en dolares, coronas suecas o noruegas y libras esterlinas, por diversificar un poco, guardarlo en banccolchón, y esperar que pasé el chaparrón que puede llegar.
> 
> 
> Aparte que no sé como realizas el "cambio" (vas a perder bastante dinero), te expones al dejarlo en bancoclchón.
> ...


----------



## IVNP71 (23 May 2012)

Para enviar el joint account, nos haria falta el dni o pasaporte compulsado de la persona que queremos poner en la cuena conjunta?


----------



## mecaweto (23 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Para enviar el joint account, nos haria falta el dni o pasaporte compulsado de la persona que queremos poner en la cuena conjunta?



Si, compulsado de igual manera que el tuyo. Con eso es suficiente.


----------



## Vidar (23 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Para enviar el joint account, nos haria falta el dni o pasaporte compulsado de la persona que queremos poner en la cuena conjunta?



Claro, lo mismo que el titular.

joint account es co-titular, luego hay un pdf para attorney, autorizados, de los que también hay que mandar la identificación compulsada.


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

algun omosesual para ligay hoy?


----------



## Manolof (23 May 2012)

Antes de nada presentarme, llevo leyendo el foro desde los tiempos de Tochovista, he leido los informes Kalandraka, seguido a Alberto Nogera y su Pepito Relámpago y evangelizado sobre la burbuja a todo el mundo hasta que se me incharon los OO de encontrarme putos muros por cerebros. Hoy por fin llega la hora de empezar a devolver algo a la comunidad. Vamos a ello...

Yo como que imagino que el resto de la gente de este hilo, por fin hemos visto la luz de la salida del túnel de nuestros temores sobre corralitos y demás historias para no dormir. Así que raudo y veloz me apunté a esto de tener los ahorros en Suiza like a fucking boss.



LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¿Significa lo anterior que, realmente, tenemos tres cuentas distintas cuyos IBAN, siguiendo con el ejemplo, serían los siguientes?
> 
> CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY*00* para CHF
> CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY*01* para USD
> ...



Yo he probado a hacer las transferencias, porque la primera que intenté desde ING, también me vino devuelta por lo de IBAN no válido.

En la primera transferencia, la devuelta, había dejado marcado lo de que el destinatario era yo. Así que para el segundo intento marqué que era otra persona pero puse mi nombre completo. Y esa transferencia ha llegado sin problemas.

Antes de saber eso último, hice un tercer intento de ingreso, y esta vez a la cuenta acabada en 02, que se supone que es la de los euros. Pero la verificación del formulario se quejó de que los dígitos de control no eran correctos, lo cual es totalmente lógico, ya que en SQ no te dan el IBN completo de las otras cuentas.

Como ya he dicho el segundo intento de transferencia llegó perfectamente a la cuenta acabada en 00, y el dinero ahora aparece en euros, así que la cuenta buena es la 00 y las otras parece que son para funcionamiento interno del banco a la hora de trabajar con varias divisas a la vez.

Segunda aportación: Hace un rato me acaban de llamar por teléfono los de SQ en un más que correcto inglés, se han presentado y me ha pedido hablar sobre la apertura de la cuenta, me he excusado diciendo que me inglés hablado es un poco de aquella manera, y me ha ofrecido ponerse en contacto conmigo por escrito, lo cual me ha parecido estupendo. Así que los que no controléis inglés, tened el tema preparado para cuando os llamen.

Yo de momento estoy en el punto de haber metido algo de pasta para hacer pruebas (100€) pero me encuentro con lo siguiente:

No tengo nada claro como sacar la pasta del banco, la web es realmente confusa y mi inglés financiero está claro que deja que desear, pero es que no encuentro nada para ordenar hacer la prueba de transferencia de vuelta a ING, solo encuentro cosas para enviarles pasta.

Por otro lado he intentado cambiar 50€ a USD y a CHF y me ha dicho que tururú, que la moneda no está disponible, ignoro si es por la cantidad, pero por las FAQ no he visto que esté limitado el tema a ninguna cantidad mínima.

La cosa me ha mosqueado lo suficiente como para mirar el tema de SaxoBank, pero eso de no tener cuenta propia con IBAN a mi nombre, como que no me mola un carajo. Así que de momento me toca seguir lidiando con SQ.

A ver si entre todos vamos sacando punto por punto como funciona el tema, y si eso se puede hacer un HOWTO SQ en condiciones para los burbujeros inversionistas alternativos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Enterao (23 May 2012)

ten en cuenta que estan orientados al trading mayormente , lo de banco es un minimo .

yo hace tiempo que no lo miro pero si creo recordar que era bastante confuso si lo de manejar la cuenta..


lo mismo si has pedido savings account no puedes hacer cambio de divisa....


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (23 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Shurbrodas, una duda sobre las cuentas de SQB (que afecta al DD1).
> 
> Una vez dentro de la web de SQB, en todo momento aparece el IBAN de la cuenta, un número del tipo: CH??? 8781 0000 YYYYYY00.
> 
> ...



Yo lo he probado y no me ha dejado. Me decia que el numero de cuenta es incorrecto.

Yo tenia miedo de que al poner la principal (CHF) me transformaran automaticamente mis euros en francos. Pero no fue asi. Asique poned el numero de cuenta principal que no pasa nada.


----------



## IzsI (23 May 2012)

Manolof dijo:


> Yo de momento estoy en el punto de haber metido algo de pasta para hacer pruebas (100€) pero me encuentro con lo siguiente:
> 
> No tengo nada claro como sacar la pasta del banco, la web es realmente confusa y mi inglés financiero está claro que deja que desear, pero es que no encuentro nada para ordenar hacer la prueba de transferencia de vuelta a ING, solo encuentro cosas para enviarles pasta.
> 
> ...




Para sacar la pasta:

My account -> payment services -> (bajas un poco la página) other payment method

y después te aparece otra página en la que tienes que seleccionar la cantidad a transferir, desde cual de las tres divisas lo vas hacer, el IBAN y el BIC de la cuenta de destino y poco más, y ten cuidado porque abajo del todo pone: executed on y una fecha, normalmente pone 4 o 5 días adelante cambialo y pon el día siguiente al que hagas la transferencia.


Cambio de divisa:

mi experiencia es que falla algunas veces, por lo tanto, tendrás que hacer la prueba a diferentes horas hasta que lo consigas.


----------



## lcdbop (23 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ....
> 
> joint account es co-titular, luego hay un pdf para attorney, autorizados, de los que también hay que mandar la identificación compulsada.



Según me parece entender, al leer el "Power of attorney" pone:
....
The Principal confirms the authenticity of the Attorney’s signature.
....

con lo que creo que no haría falta enviar documentación, simplemente "das fe" de que esa es la firma del "autorizado/apoderado".


----------



## kosfer (23 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Para sacar la pasta:
> 
> My account -> payment services -> (bajas un poco la página) other payment method
> 
> ...




Las transferencias se pueden hacer a otra cuenta de la que no eres titular o tienes que ser titular de la misma para poder hacer la transferencia? Es que imaginate que le quiero hacer desde la cuenta de Swissquote a mi hermano... podría? Saludos


----------



## catañol (23 May 2012)

*Legalizar Pasaporte para abrir cuenta on line*

Bueno, tomen nota Sres. la documentación me ha llegado en dos días. Ahora toca renovar pasaporte para legalizar la fotocopia de mi documentación española que hay que adjuntar al contrato que se debe devolver firmado.
¿Qué es una apostilla y por qué necesito una?

Si alguien sabe si vale sólo con el DNI que lo diga rápido, please.


perdón lo explican aquí es DNI compulsado por Notario 3 eur
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/299696-que-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros-11.html


----------



## catañol (23 May 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Las transferencias se pueden hacer a otra cuenta de la que no eres titular o tienes que ser titular de la misma para poder hacer la transferencia? Es que imaginate que le quiero hacer desde la cuenta de Swissquote a mi hermano... podría? Saludos



A ver si algún ejperto puede pasar ejemplos con todo el rollo del cod. iban completo etc... tanto para ingresar como para recuperar a Hispanistán.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Las transferencias se pueden hacer a otra cuenta de la que no eres titular o tienes que ser titular de la misma para poder hacer la transferencia? Es que imaginate que le quiero hacer desde la cuenta de Swissquote a mi hermano... podría? Saludos



Por lo que he leido, y me han dicho por e-mail, es condicion indispensable que las cuentas de origen (para ingresos) y destino (para sacar) tengan el nombre del titular. 

Al ser una cuenta de trading (o savings) quieren evitar que la utilizes como cuenta bancaria (para hacer tejemanejes o pagar proveedores).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2012)

catañol dijo:


> Si alguien sabe si vale sólo con el DNI que lo diga rápido, please.



A lo largo del hilo varios foreros han dicho que han enviado solo el DNI, compulsado por la policia, y no han tenido problemas.

Yo voy a hacerme el pasaporte pero para tenerlo hecho, no sea que un dia lo necesite y no lo tenga... :ouch:


----------



## catañol (23 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A lo largo del hilo varios foreros han dicho que han enviado solo el DNI, compulsado por la policia, y no han tenido problemas.
> 
> Yo voy a hacerme el pasaporte pero para tenerlo hecho, no sea que un dia lo necesite y no lo tenga... :ouch:



Gracias yo igual, Pasaporte...latunes....deposito lleno....esto se acaba...ja ja


----------



## taipan (23 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A lo largo del hilo varios foreros han dicho que han enviado solo el DNI, compulsado por la policia, y no han tenido problemas.
> 
> Yo voy a hacerme el pasaporte pero para tenerlo hecho, no sea que un dia lo necesite y no lo tenga... :ouch:



Yo fui a la policia a compulsarlo.
Despues de esperar de pie durante 20 minutos pasando calor me dijo el amable agente que "segun las tarifas, el coste de la compulsa sería de 5,40 euros"...:8: amablemente le dije que no y me fui. 

Fui directo a un notario y en 10 minutos, esperando en una sala de espera con aire acondicionado, me costo 3 euros... les falto invitarme a un cafelito.


----------



## siafucaa (23 May 2012)

¿Alguien ha conseguido sacar en claro cual es la comisión por cambio de divisa?.

Creo que es interesante tener CHFs en lugar de Yuris para diversificar.


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (23 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo fui a la policia a compulsarlo.
> Despues de esperar de pie durante 20 minutos pasando calor me dijo el amable agente que "segun las tarifas, el coste de la compulsa sería de 5,40 euros"...:8: amablemente le dije que no y me fui.
> 
> Fui directo a un notario y en 10 minutos, esperando en una sala de espera con aire acondicionado, me costo 3 euros... les falto invitarme a un cafelito.



Yo en la Policía 0€.


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (23 May 2012)

Por aquí uno más que acaba de enviar la documentación a SQ.

Ahora estoy revisando la opción de internaxx, que en realidad me parece más atractiva desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, aunque me asalta una duda.

En el apartado de comisiones Account fees, para transferncias de entrada pone 'free', encantados de recibir tu dinero.

Sin embargo, para las de salida, indica:



> Outgoing Transfers and Payments
> 
> 
> Bank Transfer in EUR or another EU currency under € 50,000) free
> ...



De lo cual deduzco que, si me transfiero menos de 50.000€, no tiene coste, pero ¿Ysi no tengo € si no CHF?

Entonces veo que abajo del todo figura lo siguiente:



> Foreign Exchange
> 
> We do not charge foreign exchange commission between EUR, USD, GBP, CAD, AUD, HKD, SGD, SEK, and CHF. Please contact Client Services at +352 2603 2004 for information on our current exchange rates.



Entonces, si no me equivoco, ¿cambiaría los CHF a € y posteriormente haría la transferencia sin coste?

Pregunto por si alguien ya lo ha hecho o por si se me escapa algo. Gracias.


----------



## opilano (23 May 2012)

Para compulsa, Ayuntamiento (local authority), de toda la vida: rápido, fácil y barato, muy barato. Por la cara, vamos


----------



## minosabe (23 May 2012)

eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Por aquí uno más que acaba de enviar la documentación a SQ.
> 
> Ahora estoy revisando la opción de internaxx, que en realidad me parece más atractiva desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, aunque me asalta una duda.
> 
> ...




A mí también me parece muy válida la opción de internaxx. De hecho, hoy he recibido los papeles del SQB y voy a pedir los de internaxx porque me parece casi mejor, sobre todo si vemos la cantidad de fondos y derivados que tiene.
Ya me mantendrás informado, ya que mi idea es poner los eurillos en tres divisas, algo así como dolar usa, chf y alguna corona, sean la sueca, danesa o noruega, aunque esto lo tengo que estudiar porque también estaría bien el dólar can o aus...
Mantenme al tanto, porfa...


----------



## Actarus (23 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo fui a la policia a compulsarlo.
> Despues de esperar de pie durante 20 minutos pasando calor me dijo el amable agente que "segun las tarifas, el coste de la compulsa sería de 5,40 euros"...:8: amablemente le dije que no y me fui.
> 
> Fui directo a un notario y en 10 minutos, esperando en una sala de espera con aire acondicionado, me costo 3 euros... les falto invitarme a un cafelito.



¿Policía nacional? Es muy muy raro eso.


----------



## Manolof (24 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Para sacar la pasta:
> 
> My account -> payment services -> (bajas un poco la página) other payment method
> 
> ...



Gracias por las instrucciones, ya he hecho una transferencia de prueba y buen detalle lo de cambiar la fecha, se ve que en todos lados cuecen habas. 

Lo que si me sigue sin dejar hacer es el cambio de divisa, me sigue poniendo: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency." Tanto si quiero pasar EUR a CHF como a USD.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> A mí también *me parece muy válida la opción de internaxx*. De hecho, hoy he recibido los papeles del SQB y voy a pedir los de internaxx porque me parece casi mejor, sobre todo si vemos la cantidad de fondos y derivados que tiene.



Alguien sabe si las cuentas de internaxx tienen IBAN propio, individual como el SQB, o los ingresos hay que hacerlos a la cuenta general como en SaxoBank?


----------



## nekcab (24 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Ayer me decidí a llamar a Swissquote para preguntarles sobre la posibilidad de presentarse físicamente en una de sus delegaciones para retirar dinero en efectivo (me llegó la documentación para rellenar hace algunos días). La respuesta fue que NO, que sólo operan via transferencia.
> 
> *Mi pregunta es la siguiente: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto o algo para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?*
> 
> Gracias.



Parece que en Argentina:



nuevapeseta.blogspot dijo:


> "Durante el corralito de Argentina, muchos cruzaron la frontera a Uruguay para depositar allí el dinero. En aquel caso, Argentina bloqueo algunas de las cuentas uruguayas a nombre de argentinos, pero la mayor parte logró salvarse. En el caso de los países que mencionaba anteriormente, es muy difícil que ellos aceptaran entregar el dinero a España."



Ya no sé si "oficialmente" aquellos que tuvieron la suerte de lograr salvarse de que les bloquearan, declararon dichas cuentas o no, y de hacerlo como lo hicieron.

Con respecto a que pusieran un impuesto a Patrimonios en moneda extranjera, al principio del post hice la misma pregunta, y mi conclusión es que todavía nadie del foro lo tienen claro. Eso sí, ya he leído varios artículos que mencionan lo "sospechoso" del cambio de legislación a la hora de obligar a declarar las cuentas en el extranjero justo unos días antes de que el Gobierno nacionalizara Bankia (H.D.L.G.P.)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Para compulsa, Ayuntamiento (local authority), de toda la vida: rápido, fácil y barato, muy barato. Por la cara, vamos



Aparte que los Ayuntamientos hacen una chapuza (la mayoría), porque no se identifica la persona que hace la compulsa, a mí no me la aceptaron y me costó más que la del notario. 

La mayoría de ayuntamientos son unos ladrones, a no ser que seas tú el alcalde ladrón 

EDITO: lo de hacer el cambio entre divisas, pues debes esperar a que esté abierto, no he tenido nunca ninguna dificultad. Y por mucho que digan, la comisión ya viene aplicada en el tipo de cambio que te ofrecen. Cambiar euros a dólares hoy me ha costado carillo: me han dado el cambio a 1,247, cuando el cambio oficial estaba en 1,255.


----------



## LoboDeMar (24 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Ohú, esas son las cosas que, cuando te pasan, se te arruga y se te pone chiquitiiita chiquitiiiita.
> 
> Suerte con la nueva transferencia. Y gracias por mantenernos informados!



Pero chiquitita, chitita :baba:. Longitud negativa más bien (a pesar de los 30cms y tal )



LoboDeMar el 22-05-2012 dijo:


> ...
> Así que oootra vez a transferir (esta vez pocos leuros). Mañana salen otra vez los bits para allá...



La segunda transferencia ha llegado bien esta vez y ya está en destino.

Hice exactamente lo mismo que en la primera (la fallida) pero esta vez sí que ha llegado así que el mail de ING informando que la fallida tenía el IBAN incorrecto era un mail full.

Resumiendo:
22-05-2012: Lanzo la transferencia. ING informa que la operación se realizará al día siguiente
23-05-2012: Efectivamente, la operación se realiza. El _dinero_ ya no está en ING
24-05-2012: A media mañana el _dinero_ ya está en la cuenta de SwissQuote.

Acabo de lanzar otra transferencia, _La Gorda_ (5 dígitos). Imagino que debido a las horas que son, la operación se ha hecho en el acto, previa confirmación de un segundo código enviado por SMS. El _dinero_ ya no está en ING.

Si todo va bien, los _bits_ estarán mañana en SQB.


----------



## Alami (24 May 2012)

¿Sabe alguien que ley obliga a declarar al BE las cuentas de particulares en el extranjero y a partir de que importe?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien que ley obliga a declarar al BE las cuentas de particulares en el extranjero y a partir de que importe?



Si, seria interesante leer lo que dice la ley exactamente. También me gustaría saber que se considera "cuenta" y que no, por ejemplo, las "cuentas" de SaxoBank, que no tienen IBAN ni nada, son cuentas reales o de uso interno? Si son internas, hay que declararlas?


----------



## micamor (24 May 2012)

En Europa, tienen algo más claro el espacio SEPA SEPA - ZONA ÚNICA de PAGOS para el EURO.
Es decir,transferencia a otro país del Espacio SEPA (incluidos Suiza y Noruega) en Euros y cantidad inferior a 50.000€, deben cobrar lo mismo que una transferencia local.

En todos suelen insistir que si el IBAN es incorrecto te cobran, eso es debido a que deben realizar la transferencia de forma manual.

En caso de hacer transferencias en otra moneda, ya no cumple las reglas de SEPA, te cobran según estimen oportuno.







eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Por aquí uno más que acaba de enviar la documentación a SQ.
> 
> Ahora estoy revisando la opción de internaxx, que en realidad me parece más atractiva desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, aunque me asalta una duda.
> 
> ...


----------



## soresnes (24 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Para compulsa, Ayuntamiento (local authority), de toda la vida: rápido, fácil y barato, muy barato. Por la cara, vamos



He preguntado en mi ayuntamiento y me han mandado a comisaría. Sólo lo aceptan si la documentación es para presentar allí.


----------



## michinato (24 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, seria interesante leer lo que dice la ley exactamente. También me gustaría saber que se considera "cuenta" y que no, por ejemplo, las "cuentas" de SaxoBank, que no tienen IBAN ni nada, son cuentas reales o de uso interno? Si son internas, hay que declararlas?



http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/normativa/circu/CEC200603.pdf


```
La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas
físicas o jurídicas residentes:
1 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de
ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades
registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito
extranjeras.
Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio
(BOE de 11 de agosto)
(Corrección de errores, BOE de 19 de septiembre)
CIRCULAR 3/2006
Hoja 1 Agosto 2006
2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes
que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras,
a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores
y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos.
3 Los abonos y adeudos en las cuentas mencionadas en
los párrafos anteriores, originados por cobros, pagos y transferencias
exteriores, así como por compensaciones de créditos
y débitos mutuos, que se liquiden en dichas cuentas.
4 Los depósitos a plazo que personas físicas o jurídicas
residentes constituyan en oficinas operantes en el extranjero,
tanto de entidades registradas como de entidades bancarias
o de crédito extranjeras.
....
```

Yo entiendo que todo son cuentas, pero me pierdo mucho con ciertos terminos. Si hay algun experto que nos lo pueda aclarar.


----------



## sapoconcho (24 May 2012)

eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Por aquí uno más que acaba de enviar la documentación a SQ.
> 
> Ahora estoy revisando la opción de internaxx, que en realidad me parece más atractiva desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, aunque me asalta una duda.
> 
> ...



Otra bonita cuenta. Al loro que cobran 10€ por cerrarla.
Como bien dicen en su página web:

"We do not charge foreign exchange commission between EUR, USD, GBP, CAD, AUD, HKD, SGD, SEK, and CHF. Please contact Client Services at +352 2603 2004 for information on our current exchange rates."

Uséase, no cobran comisión peeeero tampoco te aplican el tipo de cambio oficial entiendo yo. Te aplicará un tipo ventajoso para ellos y ahí estará la comisión. Como en SQ.

Y una pregunta, ¿por qué te parece más interesante internaxx que SQ?


----------



## opilano (24 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Aparte que los Ayuntamientos hacen una chapuza (la mayoría), porque no se identifica la persona que hace la compulsa, a mí no me la aceptaron y me costó más que la del notario.
> 
> La mayoría de ayuntamientos son unos ladrones, a no ser que seas tú el alcalde ladrón



Puede ser, de todo hay. En nuestro caso, las compulsas son totalmente válidas y figuran todos los datos establecidos por ley.
Es lo que tiene vivir en el 1er mundo


----------



## Enterao (24 May 2012)

segun creo yo entender es una circular , o sea que no es una ley ...esto significaria que obliga a los bancos hijpanistañis a informar al bde de todo eso no a los hispañitanis


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

michinato dijo:


> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/normativa/circu/CEC200603.pdf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vale, ... ahora si que veo que además de las cuentas a la vista o de ahorro, habla de otras cuentas no bancarias en las que hagas pago y eso implique que te deben. Es decir, me parece entender que las cuentas de trading, donde metes dinero y luego puedes sacarlo porque te lo deben, entran es esta categoria. Me pregunto hasta si es posible que incluso una cuenta de PayPal se corresponde con una cuenta como la del punto 2... que fuerte...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> segun creo yo entender es una circular , o sea que no es una ley ...esto significaria que obliga a los bancos hijpanistañis a informar al bde de todo eso no a los hispañitanis



Ostras, este es un pequeño detalle que lo cambia todo, entonces, ¿existe una ley que obligue a notificarlas al BdE o todavía la están discutiendo?


----------



## mektgn (24 May 2012)

> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: creéis que los de La Casta podrían llegar poner algún impuesto o algo para todas las transferencias entrantes desde el extranjero??? Se sabe si ocurrió algo parecido en Argentina u otro país?
> 
> Poco probable. Pero si fuera el caso, vas aAndorra o Gibraltar, abres una cuenta, te transfires la pasta, sacas TODA la pasta y cierras la cuenta , y para casita.



Gracias Dekalogo, ya iba viendo yo que necesitaría una "cuenta puente", como vivo en Catalunya me da igual Andorra que Francia, yo me decanto por Francia porque la burbuja inmobiliaria en Andorra fue terrible y no es más que un país satélite de España y Francia... lo veis igual que yo?



> Ahora estoy revisando la opción de internaxx, que en realidad me parece más atractiva desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, aunque me asalta una duda.
> 
> Y una pregunta, ¿por qué te parece más interesante internaxx que SQ?



Me uno a la pregunta de sapoconcho, por qué veis más interesante Internaxx? Alguien podria hacer una pequeña comparativa con Swissquote como refugio para ahorristas? Veo hay muy pocos hilos donde burbujistas hablen de este banco luxemburgués...


----------



## anlloge (24 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> El bloqueo de cuentas en Suiza no lo puede hacer España, si no es con la anuencia de las autoridades suizas; ahora bien, ¿qué imagen bancaria daría Suiza como refugio de capitales si aquellas cuentas con dinero legal, proveniente de ahorros son bloqueadas?.
> Por otra parte la previsión de comunicación de las cuentas es algo que ya proviene del Real Decreto 1816/1991, tanto en la Exposición de motivos como en el artículo 1º se determina que ese control es a efectos de evitar infracciones al Ordenamiento jurídico (y fuera de los límites del Estado no tiene competencia, necesitaría la colaboración de las autoridades suizas).
> Por otra parte, además de ese Real Decreto, la normativa que regula la obligación de comunicación es el artículo 111 de la Ley General Tributaria.
> Indicar, por último, que la concreción de las comunicaciones proviene de la circulare del banco de España 3/2006, es decir, con anterioridad al inicio de la crisis, no es algo creado ad "ad hoc" para esta situación, se puede ver aquí:
> ...




Me autocito para indicar donde aparece recogido la obligación de declarar. De lo anterior aclarar un par de cosas. El artículo al que se hace referencia de la Ley General Tributaria (el 111) ya no es tal, pues cambió dicha Ley, actualmente aparecería en el artículo 93 de la LGT.
Además la Ley 19/2003 regula las relaciones económicas con el esterior y, por último, lo de los 600.000 euros aparece en la norma sexta de la circular 3/2006 del BDE.
Cambiando de tema, a mi también me surgen dudas para decantarse entre Internaxx y SQT. Respecto a Internaxx le veo la ventaja de pertenecer al Banco canadiense TD Bank:

TD Bank Financial Group - Investor Relations - Credit Ratings

...y que, por cierto, tiene versión (el TD Bank) en español:

TD Bank – Banca electrónica, préstamos sobre el capital acumulado en la vivienda, planificación de inversiones y patrimonio


----------



## anlloge (24 May 2012)

(Por cierto, la página en español corresponde a las sucursales de USA)


----------



## micamor (24 May 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, a mi también me surgen dudas para decantarse entre Internaxx y SQT. Respecto a Internaxx le veo la ventaja de pertenecer al Banco canadiense TD Bank:




Una diferencia, no se si buena o mala.
SQT te guarda él mismo el dinero.
Internaxx, guarda el dinero de sus clientes en BNP Paribas luxemburgo.
Evidentemente en una cuenta a nombre de Internaxx.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Gracias Dekalogo, ya iba viendo yo que necesitaría una "cuenta puente", como vivo en Catalunya me da igual Andorra que Francia, yo me decanto por Francia porque la burbuja inmobiliaria en Andorra fue terrible y no es más que un país satélite de España y Francia... lo veis igual que yo?
> 
> 
> 
> Me uno a la pregunta de sapoconcho, por qué veis más interesante Internaxx? Alguien podria hacer una pequeña comparativa con Swissquote como refugio para ahorristas? Veo hay muy pocos hilos donde burbujistas hablen de este banco luxemburgués...



El hecho de que vayamos ya por varios hilos de Swissquote dice algo por sí mismo. 

Ten en cuenta que abrir una cuenta en Francia puede costarte mucho. Pasa lo mismo en Inglaterra y resto del world. 

Yo soy catalán también, así que veo más factible lo de Andorra, pero tampoco lo he probado nunca, ni siquiera cuando iba cada finde a esquiar. Pero esto sería solamente en determinados casos y particularidades del corralito o salida del euro. Si no es así, te transfieres a la cuenta de cualquier banco español y punto.


----------



## Alami (24 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> El hecho de que vayamos ya por varios hilos de Swissquote dice algo por sí mismo.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que abrir una cuenta en Francia puede costarte mucho. Pasa lo mismo en Inglaterra y resto del world.
> 
> Yo soy catalán también, así que veo más factible lo de Andorra, pero tampoco lo he probado nunca, ni siquiera cuando iba cada finde a esquiar. Pero esto sería solamente en determinados casos y particularidades del corralito o salida del euro. Si no es así, te transfieres a la cuenta de cualquier banco español y punto.



Los bancos andorranos aprate de ser muy opacos (son de accionariado cerrado), para intentar mejorar su imagen solo quieren dinero muy trasparente y justificado (piden mas papeles que los necesarios) y a cambio pretenden cobrarte unas comisiones de no te menees.


----------



## 0absoluto (24 May 2012)

Tras leer todos (o casi) los mensajes de éste tema, hace unos días solicité la apertura de cuenta y por fín hoy he enviado la documentación hacia Suiza. 

Como han comentado en otros posts, la compulsa del pasaporte en la comisaría es gratis. He pedido que pusieran la apostilla en inglés, pero me han dicho que "Esto es España, y aquí se habla español", aunque no creo que digan lo mismo en Cataluña.
Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, o quiere traducirlo al inglés para un Notario la apostilla dice:
"_El presente documento ha sido cotejado con su original y coincide en todas sus partes. Ciudad, dia mes año. El funcionario._" Firma, DNI y un sello de la comisaría.

En cuanto al documento de apertura de cuenta (Account Opening Contract), aparte de rellenar la fecha y firmarlo, yo he *marcado con unas rayas paralelas los huecos que había en el apartado 5 para rellenar los datos del "Beneficial Owner"*. Personalmente lo veo bien para que nadie pueda apuntar allí ningún nombre.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me pregunto hasta si es posible que incluso una cuenta de PayPal se corresponde con una cuenta como la del punto 2... que fuerte...



Gracias. Yo tengo una cuenta de PayPal desde hace bastantes años, y no se me había ocurrido. Aunque creo que de momento no la voy a notificar al BDE. Por cierto, hace ya unos años desde PayPal me solicitaron documentación que justificara mi domicilio (recibo de agua, de electricidad, o similar), pero creo que lo hacen de forma automática cuando el dinero "movido" en la cuenta alcanza cierto límite; no lo recuerdo bien, pero alrededor de mil euros.


----------



## vicenmadrid (24 May 2012)

*informando al BDE*



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Vale, ... ahora si que veo que además de las cuentas a la vista o de ahorro, habla de otras cuentas no bancarias en las que hagas pago y eso implique que te deben. Es decir, me parece entender que las cuentas de trading, donde metes dinero y luego puedes sacarlo porque te lo deben, entran es esta categoria. Me pregunto hasta si es posible que incluso una cuenta de PayPal se corresponde con una cuenta como la del punto 2... que fuerte...



Yo tenía la misma duda, pues he abierto hace poco una cuenta en INTERACTIVE BROKERS. Así que llamé directamente al Banco de España (Dpto. de Estadística). La persona que me atendió no estaba muy segura, y al final me dijo que les enviara una carta comentándoles el asunto, y que ya me contestarían sobre el modelo a utilizar, pero que según su impresión debería ser el modelo DD1. Para curarme en salud lo he hecho al revés. Ya he realizado la declaración vía telemática, y ahora les enviaré una carta aclaratoria. Si quieren más información que la pidan.

Por cierto, que el funcionario del BdE me insistió que esa información era a efectos estadísticos. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## IVNP71 (24 May 2012)

Hoy he ido al bde de mi ciudad a pedir el impreso dd1 para declarar cuentas en el extranjero y ni siquiera el funcionario de turno se enteraba de la movida ni siquiera sabia que habia 30 dias para declarar las cuentas con eso te digo todo.De verguenza!!!


----------



## damnit (24 May 2012)

Buenas, os diré que acabo de recibir toda la documentación y que mi cuenta está ya abierta en Swissquote. 

Con el DD1 no me aclaro bien :

- ¿tengo que poner el saldo de apertura y la moneda en la que la abro?
- en el caso de "clase de cuenta", al ser la Savings ¿qué opción tengo que marcar?

gracias amigos


----------



## vicenmadrid (24 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas, os diré que acabo de recibir toda la documentación y que mi cuenta está ya abierta en Swissquote.
> 
> Con el DD1 no me aclaro bien :
> 
> ...



Yo el saldo no lo he puesto (según la circular del BdE no es necesario). La moneda si la he puesto.
En el tipo de cuenta entiendo que es "a la vista".


----------



## TheNeighbor (24 May 2012)

Buenas, ¿ alguien podría decirme si cobran por transferencias desde ING cuenta Naranja? Por otro lado, ¿alguien abrió cuenta con menos de 1000€/chf/USD? 

Saludos.


----------



## opilano (24 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta de sapoconcho, por qué veis más interesante Internaxx? Alguien podria hacer una pequeña comparativa con Swissquote como refugio para ahorristas? Veo hay muy pocos hilos donde burbujistas hablen de este banco luxemburgués...



Un engendro donde *tu dinero* este *a su nombre* dice mucho de si mismo. A partir de aquí, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana...


----------



## opilano (24 May 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Buenas, ¿ alguien podría decirme si cobran por transferencias desde ING cuenta Naranja? Por otro lado, ¿alguien abrió cuenta con menos de 1000€/chf/USD?
> 
> Saludos.



Desde la cuenta nómina, *NO*. A la segunda pregunta no te puedo responder.


----------



## TheNeighbor (24 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Desde la cuenta nómina, *NO*. A la segunda pregunta no te puedo responder.



Sobre lo de la cuenta Nómina lo sabía ya, pero tengo cuenta Nómina, de ahí mi pregunta por la cuenta Naranja.

Gracias


----------



## LoboDeMar (24 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo fui a la policia a compulsarlo.
> Despues de esperar de pie durante 20 minutos pasando calor me dijo el amable agente que "segun las tarifas, el coste de la compulsa sería de 5,40 euros"...:8: amablemente le dije que no y me fui.
> 
> Fui directo a un notario y en 10 minutos, esperando en una sala de espera con aire acondicionado, me costo 3 euros... les falto invitarme a un cafelito.



Según me explicó un funcionario cuando trabajaba hace años entre funcionarios, cualquier empleado público está facultado para hacer _el bastanteo_ de una copia de un documento, que es dar fe de que la copia se ha cotejado con el original resultando fiel al mismo. Eso del bastanteo en principio es válido en la para hacer cualquier trámite en la administración española, salvo que algún trámite en concreto tenga una reglamentación específica que indique lo contrario.

Pero, añadía, en la práctica lo que suele hacerse es: el bastanteo de una copia de un documento lo hará el órgano que emitió/expidió/generó el documento original, porque es obligación de dicho órgano compulsar las copias de los documentos que emite/expide/genera.

Así que como la emisión del pasaporte es competencia de la Policía Nacional, pues deberías ir a ellos, que te lo harán por fuerza. Esa compulsa tendrá validez en España sí o sí. Si luego, además, en Suiza tienen a bien aceptarla, como finalmente está sucediendo, pues perfecto. 

El coste de hacerla es 0 euros (son quienes están obligados a hacerla).

¿Fuiste a alguna otra Policía distinta de la Nacional (Guardia Civil, Policía Local, Mossos, Ertzaintzas)? Ellos técnicamente podrían compulsar, al ser empleados públicos, lo que ya no sé es si te pretenderían cobrar por hacer un trámite que no les corresponde a ellos (dado que es competencia de la Policía Nacional).




0absoluto dijo:


> Tras leer todos (o casi) los mensajes de éste tema, hace unos días solicité la apertura de cuenta y por fín hoy he enviado la documentación hacia Suiza.
> 
> Como han comentado en otros posts, la compulsa del pasaporte en la comisaría es gratis. He pedido que pusieran la apostilla en inglés, pero me han dicho que "Esto es España, y aquí se habla español", aunque no creo que digan lo mismo en Cataluña.
> Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, o quiere traducirlo al inglés para un Notario la apostilla dice:
> ...



Yo le pedí al funcionario que me atendió (no iba uniformado) si podía estamparme una coletilla inglesa porque la compulsa era para un asunto extranjero, fuera de la UE, donde exigían que una autoridad pública diera fe de la validez de la copia. Como el tío era joven y sabía inglés aceptó y me la puso junto a la firma y el sello.

La coletilla que finalmente puso no la recuerdo, pero era algo así como "this is a true copy of the original passport".


----------



## Manu14 (24 May 2012)

Abría alguna posibilidad de conocer la cotización de los CDS de Swissquote??. He estado mirando pero no he sabido encontrarlo.
Gracias.


----------



## LoboDeMar (24 May 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Buenas, ¿ alguien podría decirme si cobran por transferencias desde ING cuenta Naranja? Por otro lado, ¿alguien abrió cuenta con menos de 1000€/chf/USD?
> 
> Saludos.



- Desde ING no cobran comisiones desde la Cuenta Nómina. Desde la Cuenta Naranja NO se puede.
- Yo la he abierto con 0 EUR/CHF/USD. Abres a cero y luego ya transferirás lo que te plazca


----------



## TheNeighbor (25 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> - Desde ING no cobran comisiones desde la Cuenta Nómina. Desde la Cuenta Naranja NO se puede.
> - Yo la he abierto con 0 EUR/CHF/USD. Abres a cero y luego ya transferirás lo que te plazca



Gracias por tu respuesta, es evidente que no se podía, no me había dado cuenta, ya que aún no la tengo. Tendré que ver otras opciones.


----------



## minosabe (25 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Un engendro donde *tu dinero* este *a su nombre* dice mucho de si mismo. A partir de aquí, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana...




Ufff!!! Demasiado profundo para mí. Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar a qué te refieres???


----------



## 0absoluto (25 May 2012)

*Transferencias desde España hacia SwissQuote*



TheNeighbor dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, es evidente que no se podía, no me había dado cuenta, ya que aún no la tengo. Tendré que ver otras opciones.



En algún post de este foro se ha comentado que en ING se puede abrir una cuenta "sin nomina" que funcionalmente es similar a la cuenta nomina. Yo personalmente no la conozco.

Tambien puedes abrir la cuenta nómina domiciliando la nómina sólo un mes. Despues aunque cambies la nomina a otra entidad bancaria, la cuenta te la mantienen abierta; evidentemente los descuentos en recibos domiciliados ya no te los hacen, pero eso es lo de menos.

Aparte de ING, hay otros bancos en los que he probado que NO COBRAN comisiones por transferencias hacia otros bancos ESPAÑOLES: iBanesto, OpenBank y Selfbank. 

Algún forero comento que a él desde OpenBank hacia SwissQuote si que lo cobraron algo. 

Por último, si la transferencia es mayor a 50K euros, creo que en general los bancos si cobran comisiones o ponen limites de transferencia diario y/o semanal (por ejemplo iBanesto).


----------



## TheNeighbor (25 May 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En algún post de este foro se ha comentado que en ING se puede abrir una cuenta "sin nomina" que funcionalmente es similar a la cuenta nomina. Yo personalmente no la conozco.
> 
> Tambien puedes abrir la cuenta nómina domiciliando la nómina sólo un mes. Despues aunque cambies la nomina a otra entidad bancaria, la cuenta te la mantienen abierta; evidentemente los descuentos en recibos domiciliados ya no te los hacen, pero eso es lo de menos.
> 
> ...



Tengo cuenta en ibanesto, y hoy abrí una naranja en ING. La otra opción como bien comentas sería la Sin nomina, pero tampoco tengo claro si cobrarían o no las transferencias. A ver si con suerte alguien nos lo pudiese comentar.

El tema está en enviarlo a SQB sin que cargos, y saber qué bancos son para tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Enterao (25 May 2012)

el internaxx ese es una S. A. ? o sea españiol ? ah no que en frances tambien se escribe asin , perdonen la boutade...


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Ufff!!! Demasiado profundo para mí. Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar a qué te refieres???



Me imagino que se referirá a que no tienes una cuenta propia como tal, sino que ingresas tu dinero en una cuenta suya, donde tu dinero se "junta" con el de más gente.
Un saludo.


----------



## mektgn (25 May 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Tambien puedes abrir la cuenta nómina domiciliando la nómina sólo un mes. Despues aunque cambies la nomina a otra entidad bancaria, la cuenta te la mantienen abierta; evidentemente los descuentos en recibos domiciliados ya no te los hacen, pero eso es lo de menos.



En serio? :8: Y sabes si se pierde alguna otra ventaja como las tarjetas de débito y crédito gratis?

Por cierto, muy buena tu firma :


----------



## anlloge (25 May 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Me imagino que se referirá a que no tienes una cuenta propia como tal, sino que ingresas tu dinero en una cuenta suya, donde tu dinero se "junta" con el de más gente.
> Un saludo.



...pero esa situación es como la de cualquier otro banco que tiene invertido parte de su capital...creo que deben ser pocos (o ninguno) los que no hagan eso. ¿?


----------



## minosabe (25 May 2012)

*internaxx*

He mandado la documentación de SQB y he solicitado el pack informativo de Internaxx. En principio, a mi modo de ver, ambas entidades son bastante similares. Lo de que pongan mi dinero con el de los otros..., bueno, existe la casilla de "savings" y nadie te obliga a comprar derivados, fondos, cfds, forex ni nada si no quieres. 
Puedo equivocarme, pero cuando intenté abrir cuenta en bancos canadienses todo el mundo me pedía el "resident". Si TD respalda una cuenta que encima tiene base en Lux, bueno, como mínimo merece que la examine. No sólo de SQB vamos a vivir, hay que diversificar...

¿Por cierto, alguien se ha salido con la suya con eso de abrir cuenta en BNP? Yo les pedí información y han pasado de mí.


----------



## ecp0009 (25 May 2012)

*Swissquote: fiabilidad.*

No hay duda de que Swissquote es fiable. Pero, ¿no será mejor abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo afianzado, como uno de los bancos cantonales? Recibí la documentación de Swissquote hace dos días, pero creo que finalmente no lo voy a hacer con ellos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## opilano (25 May 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Me imagino que se referirá a que no tienes una cuenta propia como tal, sino que ingresas tu dinero en una cuenta suya, donde tu dinero se "junta" con el de más gente.
> Un saludo.



A ello me refiero, exactamente. No dispones de IBAN propio. Se ha comentado varias veces, no se si en este hilo en concreto, o en el otro que hace referencia a cuentas internacionales que no sean SQB.


----------



## 0absoluto (25 May 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> En serio? :8: Y sabes si se pierde alguna otra ventaja como las tarjetas de débito y crédito gratis?
> 
> Por cierto, muy buena tu firma :



Gracias.
Si, yo ya hace años que dejé de domiciliar la nómina en ING, y sigo teniendo la cuenta nónima abierta y operando habitualmente con ella, entre otras cosas haciendo transferencias desde y hacia otros bancos.
Un dia me llamaron por teléfono desde ING para decirme que el descuento en los recibos domiciliados lo perdía por haber quitado la domiciliación, pero que la cuenta seguía operativa.
Y si, sigo teniendo y operando con las tarjetas de débito y de crédito de forma gratuita. La tarjeta de crédito con modo de pago "a fin de mes", con lo que no pagas nada de intereses y aplazas el pago hasta primeros del mes siguiente.


----------



## sapoconcho (25 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas, os diré que acabo de recibir toda la documentación y que mi cuenta está ya abierta en Swissquote.
> 
> Con el DD1 no me aclaro bien :
> 
> - ¿tengo que poner el saldo de apertura y la moneda en la que la abro?



Ya comentado cienes de veces en el hilo. Esto sólo es obligatorio para las cuentas anteriores a 1992. Por tanto, no hay que poner saldo de apertura y sí, hay que poner la moneda en que lo abres.



> - en el caso de "clase de cuenta", al ser la Savings ¿qué opción tengo que marcar?
> 
> gracias amigos



Pues si es una cuenta savings, lógicamente tendrás que marcar la opción ahorro. Amos, digo yo. 

Salu2


----------



## sapoconcho (25 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> A ello me refiero, exactamente. No dispones de IBAN propio. Se ha comentado varias veces, no se si en este hilo en concreto, o en el otro que hace referencia a cuentas internacionales que no sean SQB.



Al ser internaxx un banco de trading, usa cuentas omnibus para que las operaciones les salgan a ellos más baratas (y se supone te den mejores comisiones a tí). Esto es habitual también en muchos broker españoles (clicktrade e incluso ing con algunos productos). Según esto, la cuenta en el BNP pertenece a Internaxx y ellos te hacen un contrato a ti conforme de esa cuenta a ti te pertenece tanto.
¿Seguridad? Hombre, las omnibus se llevan usando mucho tiempo desde que han salido todo estos broker "baratos". Pero vaya usted a saber.


----------



## sapoconcho (25 May 2012)

ecp0009 dijo:


> No hay duda de que Swissquote es fiable. Pero, ¿no será mejor abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo afianzado, como uno de los bancos cantonales? Recibí la documentación de Swissquote hace dos días, pero creo que finalmente no lo voy a hacer con ellos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si lees el resto de los hilos verás que no es tan fácil. En todos exigen presencia física en Suiza para verte el careto y entre 50.000 y 100.000 CHF.
Si dispones usted de estas dos cualidades, enhorabuena, este hilo no es para usted.

Salud


----------



## sapoconcho (25 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> segun creo yo entender es una circular , o sea que no es una ley ...esto significaria que obliga a los bancos hijpanistañis a informar al bde de todo eso no a los hispañitanis



Que sea circular no quiere decir que de ella no emane derecho administrativo. La cosa no está muy clara pero las circulares del BdE se acostumbran a cumplirlas (que les pregunten a los bancos sino).
Me voy a meter yo, un mindundi, en fregaos abogaciles poniendo en riesgo una multa cuantiosa??? Mis transferencias quedan registradas, voy a declarar mis ganancias... lo de notificar al BdE me parece lo menos malo :XX::XX:

Salud


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> He mandado la documentación de SQB y he solicitado el pack informativo de Internaxx. En principio, a mi modo de ver, ambas entidades son bastante similares.
> ...
> No sólo de SQB vamos a vivir, hay que diversificar...



Coincido contigo, yo al final he descartado SaxoBank. De momento me quedo con SQB, una cuenta en Andorra que abriré personalmente (para "materializar" el dinero de SQB sin tener que entrarlo en España) y quedo a la espera de recibir la información de Internaxx (lástima que no tengan IBAN propio).

Ninguna de estas opciones me da confianza absoluta, pero si suficiente como para diversificar los ahorros en 2 o 3 entidades/países/divisas y poder dormir tranquilo.


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> ...
> Acabo de lanzar otra transferencia, _La Gorda_ (5 dígitos). Imagino que debido a las horas que son, la operación se ha hecho en el acto, previa confirmación de un segundo código enviado por SMS. El _dinero_ ya no está en ING.
> 
> Si todo va bien, los _bits_ estarán mañana en SQB.



Todo ha ido bien y sorprendentemente *rápido*:
24-05-2012: Sobre las 11:30 lancé la transferencia. El importe se descontó en el acto de la cuenta de ING
25-05-2012: 


A las 08.30, no había llegado _La Gorda_ a SQB.
A las 10:20 veo que _La Gorda _ya está en SQB_._
Curiosa coincidencia, o no, a las 10:45 recibo llamada de SQB en perfecto y entendible inglés para un chapurreador de inglés de pueblo como yo. Resumindamente: bienvenido, estamos para ayudarte, este es el horario de atención, recuerda que puedes configurar varias opciones de la operativa de la cuenta (Opción "_My Profile_"), etc_.
_
Ahora una duda/cursiodidad: ¿Los intereses los pagan día a día? Es q_ue _cuando he entrado a las 08.30 he visto que tenía un céntimo de euro en concepto de "_Accrued interest". _¿Se pagan diariamente o es que ha coincidido con que justamente hoy se hacía el devengo de los intereses del periodo recién terminado (p. ej. del 24-04-2012 al 24-05-2012)? ¿alguien sabe algo?

A mi """querida""" banca española, con todo mi cariño te digo mientras sonrío con una dulzura y candor impropias de un burbujista 19/30cm, 60.000 k€/año, tenedor de karlillos, gallinas, tierras y una rotovator fotovoltaica, a ti banca española que estás siendo saneada con dinero público prestado, que al fin y al cabo son y serán NUESTROS impuestos del mañana, a ti te digo:

¡¡¡VETE A TOMAR POR CULO!!!

A partir de ahora, la parte de mi capacidad de ahorro que se materilice en _bits bancarios_ va a terminar en el extranjero. Que sean otra y no tú quien se beneficie del plus que generan los saldos positivos por obra y gracia del sistema de reserva fraccionaria.

Próxima parada: Internaxx/Deutsche Bank (Deutschland brand).


----------



## sapoconcho (25 May 2012)

A mi también me ha llamado hoy SQB y eso que mi cuenta es más bien pobre. ¿Estarán haciendo hoy un sonde entre españoles?
Cosas de rutina, que dónde puedo configurar mi cuenta, que dónde puedo encontrar las condiciones y contratos, que si estoy contento con la plataforma... en un perfecto inglés de Oxford (el tío hablaba lento, debe ser para hacerse entender claro).



> Ahora una duda/cursiodidad: ¿Los intereses los pagan día a día? Es que cuando he entrado a las 08.30 he visto que tenía un céntimo de euro en concepto de "Accrued interest". ¿Se pagan diariamente o es que ha coincidido con que justamente hoy se hacía el devengo de los intereses del periodo recién terminado (p. ej. del 24-04-2012 al 24-05-2012)? ¿alguien sabe algo?



Por lo que he leído los intereses se pagan mensuales así que entiendo que coincidió con el fin de un periodo.



> un burbujista 19/30cm, 60.000 k€/año, tenedor de karlillos, gallinas, tierras y una rotovator fotovoltaica,



yo de mayor quiero vivir como tu....


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Sobre lo de la cuenta Nómina lo sabía ya, pero tengo cuenta Nómina, de ahí mi pregunta por la cuenta Naranja.
> 
> Gracias





TheNeighbor dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, es evidente que no se podía, no me había dado cuenta, ya que aún no la tengo. Tendré que ver otras opciones.





0absoluto dijo:


> En algún post de este foro se ha comentado que en ING se puede abrir una cuenta "sin nomina" que funcionalmente es similar a la cuenta nomina. Yo personalmente no la conozco.
> 
> Tambien puedes abrir la cuenta nómina domiciliando la nómina sólo un mes. Despues aunque cambies la nomina a otra entidad bancaria, la cuenta te la mantienen abierta; evidentemente los descuentos en recibos domiciliados ya no te los hacen, pero eso es lo de menos.
> 
> ...



Aparte de la Cuenta Nómina con la nómina domiciliada, tengo dos Cuentas No Nómina: una para los gastos comunes de la casa y otra que uso sólo para compras por Hinternec o como pasarela para pagos a otros bancos. Esta última siempre está a 0 y es la que he usado para hacer todas las transferencias a SQB, sin ninguna comisión.


----------



## Dolmen (25 May 2012)

ecp0009 dijo:


> No hay duda de que Swissquote es fiable. Pero, ¿no será mejor abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo afianzado, como uno de los bancos cantonales? Recibí la documentación de Swissquote hace dos días, pero creo que finalmente no lo voy a hacer con ellos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo voy a explorar esa opción... He escrito a UBS hace unas horas y espero la respuesta. Otra opción es Credit Suisse. Los dos están, quizá, demasiado internacionalizados.

¿Se te ocurre algún banco suizo mejor? Más conservador.


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

Manolof dijo:


> Gracias por las instrucciones, ya he hecho una transferencia de prueba y buen detalle lo de cambiar la fecha, se ve que en todos lados cuecen habas.
> 
> Lo que si me sigue sin dejar hacer es el cambio de divisa, me sigue poniendo: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency." Tanto si quiero pasar EUR a CHF como a USD.



Acabo de hacer un cambio de EUR to CHF.

Al darle a "Continue" me ha salido una ventana emergente avisando que el tipo de cambio en ese momento era <label for="rate">1.19</label><label for="rateLastDigits">40</label>. Había una cuenta atrás de 15 segundos, creo recordar, y llegados a 0 tenías que volver a solicitar hacer un cambio de divisa.

En el segundo intento me salía el mismo tipo de cambio y he aceptado la operación, por aquello de probar. 

Un mensaje final indicaba que la operación sería efectiva el día 30-05-2012. Por ningún lado había ningún control que advirtiera de la fecha en la que se haría la operación o que diera posibilidad de cambiarla (como sucede en las transferencias de salida de SQB). Aún así, en los saldos YA aparecen como disponibles los CHF cambiados.


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

Por curiosidad, he hecho un amago de CHF to EUR. El tipo de cambio en ese momento era 0.8271.

¿Cómo veis esos tipos? ¿Están ajustados o son caros?
EUR to CHF = 1.1940.
CHF to EUR = 0.8271.


----------



## amdrd (25 May 2012)

*¿hay Depositos o similar en SQB ?*

¿ Alguien sabe si SQB ofrece algun deposito o IPF que dé algun interés mayor que la cuenta ?


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

Tras leerme todo el hilo, entiendo que el abrir la cuenta en SQB aparte de "proteger" los ahorros de la Casta, es para tenerlos en Francos Suizos y huir del Euro o del Dolar como la peste, no????
Gracias.


----------



## Alami (25 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Por curiosidad, he hecho un amago de CHF to EUR. El tipo de cambio en ese momento era 0.8271.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis esos tipos? ¿Están ajustados o son caros?
> EUR to CHF = 1.1940.
> CHF to EUR = 0.8271.



La diferencia es 1,2%, cada cambio 0,6%.


----------



## taipan (25 May 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Tras leerme todo el hilo, entiendo que el abrir la cuenta en SQB aparte de "proteger" los ahorros de la Casta, es para tenerlos en Francos Suizos y huir del Euro o del Dolar como la peste, no????
> Gracias.



Mi opinion es que sí, la de los demás no lo se.

Mi idea en cuanto tenga la cuenta operativa es tener el dinero en euros para que rente el 1,5% anual... pero con el ojo puesto en darle al boton de "convertir a Francos Suizos" si veo que la cosa se puede torcer.


----------



## Euro go home (25 May 2012)

Después de pegarle un repaso al hilo, y ver que hay gente a favor de swissquote, y gente en contra, me dan ganas de que haya un corralito para ver quien tiene razón. Solo para eso. ¿a vosotros no?

Pd: yo estoy a favor, y soy de los que creen que mejor fuera que dentro, y pienso que la casta no podrá tocar un duro si está fuera, pero dan ganas de ver que pasaría si...


----------



## eolico (25 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Por curiosidad, he hecho un amago de CHF to EUR. El tipo de cambio en ese momento era 0.8271.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis esos tipos? ¿Están ajustados o son caros?
> EUR to CHF = 1.1940.
> CHF to EUR = 0.8271.



En forex los cambios son muchisimo mas ajustados pero no se si se pueden usar para cambiar dinero.

Otra opcion mas ventajosa tambien es xe.com

En cualquier caso ese cambio comparado con lo que te aplican en España esta muy bien.


----------



## Alami (25 May 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto cobra Paypal por transferencias de dinero y que cambios aplican?


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

Bueno, parece ser que los Gobiernos ya hace tiempo que se han empezado a movilizar.
Alemania pone en jaque el secreto bancario suizo


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Tras leerme todo el hilo, entiendo que el abrir la cuenta en SQB aparte de "proteger" los ahorros de la Casta, es para tenerlos en Francos Suizos y huir del Euro o del Dolar como la peste, no????
> Gracias.



Ambas dos cosas hermano en la fe, ambas dos. 



Alami dijo:


> La diferencia es 1,2%, cada cambio 0,6%.



Sí, sí. Convertir los 600 EUR ha tenido un coste de 3,6 EUR, pero no sé si esos tipos son competitivos o no.



taipan dijo:


> Mi opinion es que sí, la de los demás no lo se.
> 
> Mi idea en cuanto tenga la cuenta operativa es tener el dinero en euros para que rente el 1,5% anual... pero con el ojo puesto en darle al boton de "convertir a Francos Suizos" si veo que la cosa se puede torcer.



Cuidado. Ten en cuenta que la operación de cambio _se materializa_ varios días después. En caso de medidas corratileras/corratilonas por parte de La Casta quién sabe si esa tardanza impediría tomar contramedidas por nuestra parte.



Euro go home dijo:


> Después de pegarle un repaso al hilo, y ver que hay gente a favor de swissquote, y gente en contra, me dan ganas de que haya un corralito para ver quien tiene razón. Solo para eso. ¿a vosotros no?
> 
> Pd: yo estoy a favor, y soy de los que creen que mejor fuera que dentro, y pienso que la casta no podrá tocar un duro si está fuera, pero dan ganas de ver que pasaría si...



Uffff, vade retro shurmano... Yo aún teniendo mucho de _El Taco_ diversificado/fragmentado/emigrado/canjeado por bienes no FIAT, preferiría que no lo hubiera, que esto es España y para tocar los cojones los de arriba son de Shempions Lij, y seguro que dejarían lo de Argentina en algo de chiste.

Es como el air-bag. Mola saber que lo llevas, pero mejor no tener que verlo nunca funcionar, por lo que pueda pasar.



eolico dijo:


> En forex los cambios son muchisimo mas ajustados pero no se si se pueden usar para cambiar dinero.
> 
> Otra opcion mas ventajosa tambien es xe.com
> 
> En cualquier caso ese cambio comparado con lo que te aplican en España esta muy bien.



Perfecto, esa era mi duda. Mucha gracias.



Manu14 dijo:


> Bueno, parece ser que los Gobiernos ya hace tiempo que se han empezado a movilizar.
> Alemania pone en jaque el secreto bancario suizo



Creo que a la mayoría nos da un poco igual el tema del secreto bancario. Por lo leído en el hilo somos muchos los que hemos o vamos a declarar la cuenta en el BdE, DD1 mediante.

Bien distinto será quienes tengan dinero de procedencia ilícita o al menos irregular.


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

No, no , si yo no quiero hacer nada ilegal, los muchos o pocos papelitos que tenga, han salido de mi trabajo, no sé hacerlo de otra forma.
Acabo de recibir la documentación, tras dos días sólo.
Otra cuestión es que había leído que teníais la opción al abrir la cuenta de elegir que declarara en hacienda en vuestro nombre o bien que hiciese el ingreso anónimamente.
Es que no veo donde se puede hacer efectiva una u otra opción.
Salu2.


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

Por cierto, en la documentación que he recibido, tampoco veo la forma de incluir un segundo titular en la cuenta.
Alguno lo habéis hecho?, he pedido la documentación en francés, pero no veo lo de Acount join por ningún sitio.
Bastante mosqueada tengo a la parienta de abrir una cuenta en Suiza, como para que encima vea que ella no aparece por ningún sitio.:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Vidar (25 May 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Por cierto, en la documentación que he recibido, tampoco veo la forma de incluir un segundo titular en la cuenta.
> Alguno lo habéis hecho?, he pedido la documentación en francés, pero no veo lo de Acount join por ningún sitio.
> Bastante mosqueada tengo a la parienta de abrir una cuenta en Suiza, como para que encima vea que ella no aparece por ningún sitio.:XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Un saludo y gracias.



http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/contrat_compte_joint_v7_e.pdf


----------



## Enterao (25 May 2012)

ojito que si no se incluyen otros titulares y hay fallecimiento los suizos se lo quedan ..


----------



## Manu14 (25 May 2012)

Muchas Gracias compañero, ahora la parienta dormirá un poco menos intranquila .
Con respecto a la tributación, por si a alguien le vuelve a pasar, por lo visto cuando ya tienes la cuenta, igualmente te puedes descargar un impreso y rellenarlo para que realicen el ingreso en tu nombre en Hacienda como los bancos de aquí, pero si no haces nada, lo ingresan conjuntamente con el de otros españolitos anónimamente.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## anlloge (25 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> ojito que si no se incluyen otros titulares y hay fallecimiento los suizos se lo quedan ..



Creo que aunque no se incluyan como titular en la cuenta se puede comunicar al banco un listado con posibles beneficiarios.
Además se puede autorizar al banco para que se ponga en contacto con el Ombudsman (una especie de "Defensor del Pueblo" bancario) si las cuentas están "inactivas", aunque en este caso creo que es cuando las cuentas sonde más de 100.000 €. No sé si este defensor del cliente "rastrearía" las cuentas de menos de 100.000 € en caso necesario.
En cualquier caso no sólo se ocupa de eso, sino también de quejas, con lo cual conocer su existencia puede ser útil, cuando menos da algo más de tranquilidad:

Schweizerischer Bankenombudsman

Un ejemplo de la comunicación al banco respecto a posibles cuentas inactivas la tiene el Banco Dukascopy, lógicamente similar documentación se puede dirigir a otro banco:

http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/docs...isation-to-Contact-Trusted_Persons-in-use.pdf

Por cierto, aunque no tiene que ver con lo anterior, veo que este banco es similar a internaxx, pues deposita los fondos en otros. En este caso da la opción de elegir en cual:

Servicio de custodia de los bancos suizos :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform


----------



## anlloge (25 May 2012)

...y lo de los herederos (el banco anterior también tiene un formulario que vale como ejemplo):

http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/docs...ation-of-the-beneficial-owner-form-in-use.pdf


----------



## Actarus (25 May 2012)

Ya está la cuenta activada. Veo que hay 3 divisas dentro, ahora tengo una duda. Si hago una transferencia en euros ¿Cómo llega alli? ¿Cómo puedo saber la divisa por defecto de la cuenta? Es que por ahora no quisiera cambiar a CHF sino quedarme en euros.

Gracias por cualquier info.


----------



## mecaweto (25 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Ya está la cuenta activada. Veo que hay 3 divisas dentro, ahora tengo una duda. Si hago una transferencia en euros ¿Cómo llega alli? ¿Cómo puedo saber la divisa por defecto de la cuenta? Es que por ahora no quisiera cambiar a CHF sino quedarme en euros.
> 
> Gracias por cualquier info.



Si la haces en euros llega en euros. Luego una vez alli si quieres haces cambio de moneda, como ha hecho lobodemar.


----------



## Actarus (25 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Si la haces en euros llega en euros. Luego una vez alli si quieres haces cambio de moneda, como ha hecho lobodemar.



Ok gracias, no sabía que se pudiera hacer en otras monedas en origen.


----------



## minosabe (25 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Coincido contigo, yo al final he descartado SaxoBank. De momento me quedo con SQB, una cuenta en Andorra que abriré personalmente (para "materializar" el dinero de SQB sin tener que entrarlo en España) y quedo a la espera de recibir la información de Internaxx (lástima que no tengan IBAN propio).
> 
> Ninguna de estas opciones me da confianza absoluta, pero si suficiente como para diversificar los ahorros en 2 o 3 entidades/países/divisas y poder dormir tranquilo.




Por eso quería yo abrir cuenta en BNP, porque si materializas la cuenta en Francia puedes pasar la frontera con el dinero que quieras, mientras que en Andorra sólo puedes viajar con 10k, según tengo entendido. Además, la banca andorrana me inspira menos confianza, pero bueno... no sé yo cuál me inspira confianza hoy en día.


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 May 2012)

Enviada sugerencia sobre la web y el Custom Care Center explicándoles
[MODE CONSULTOR ON]
las ventajas que tendría para su negocio dar soporte en español, dada la polaridad existente en el ciudadano español promedio (tiene ahorros VS tiene deudas), siendo que los ahorradores netos están preocupados por sus euros y quieren diversificar, pero la falta de soporte en español frena mucho, sobre todo a las personas de edad y tal. Sólo me ha faltado enviar un powerponit con un par de gráficos y un DAFO, y ya fijo que aceptaban.
[MODE CONSULTOR OFF]

Para reforzar lo dicho les he facilitado la URL de este hilo (por si acaso, sonreid chicos ), con mención a sus 83000 visitas y 690 comentarios en apenas mes y medio. No creo que sirva para mucho, pero había que intentarlo. 

Tal vez funcione si ven que la comunidad spanish crece *Y* más gente lo pide. Si alguien más se anima a hacer lo mismo, que envíe links a la competencia (ellos sí atienden en español), que a mi se me ha olvidado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por eso quería yo abrir cuenta en BNP, porque si materializas la cuenta en Francia puedes pasar la frontera con el dinero que quieras, mientras que en Andorra sólo puedes viajar con 10k, según tengo entendido. Además, la banca andorrana me inspira menos confianza, pero bueno... no sé yo cuál me inspira confianza hoy en día.



El límite de 10k para Andorra es seguro, pero para Francia no? Creia que realmente el límite era para sacar de España, incluso dentro de la zona euro.

Si, ya me han informado que la banca Andorrana puede petar facilmente si peta la Española, pero la idea es dejar poco dinero en la cuenta de Andorra, excepto cuando puntualmente necesite sacar dinero de SQB haciendo una transferencia justo antes de ir a recogerlo.

Ya puestos me estoy planteando abrir una cuenta en ING Luxemburgo, aunque me suponga escaparme dos dias para hacerlo presencial, ya que las transferencias España-Luxemburgo son gratuitas (en Openbank) pero las de España-Andorra o España-Suiza me cobran un 0.6% (que son unos cuantos cientos de euros cad vez que mueva algo de pasta).


----------



## minosabe (25 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El límite de 10k para Andorra es seguro, pero para Francia no? Creia que realmente el límite era para sacar de España, incluso dentro de la zona euro.
> 
> Si, ya me han informado que la banca Andorrana puede petar facilmente si peta la Española, pero la idea es dejar poco dinero en la cuenta de Andorra, excepto cuando puntualmente necesite sacar dinero de SQB haciendo una transferencia justo antes de ir a recogerlo.
> 
> Ya puestos me estoy planteando abrir una cuenta en ING Luxemburgo, aunque me suponga escaparme dos dias para hacerlo presencial, ya que las transferencias España-Luxemburgo son gratuitas (en Openbank) pero las de España-Andorra o España-Suiza me cobran un 0.6% (que son unos cuantos cientos de euros cad vez que mueva algo de pasta).




Vamos, lo de abrir cuenta en ING Lux sería para nota. Yo, un día de esos que estaba para coñas marineras, les pregunte a los de ING australianos si me abrían cuenta, por eso de los 5% de interés que rentan los bancos australianos y, por supuesto, me dijeron que si no era residente nada de nada.


----------



## minosabe (25 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Enviada sugerencia sobre la web y el Custom Care Center explicándoles
> [MODE CONSULTOR ON]
> las ventajas que tendría para su negocio dar soporte en español, dada la polaridad existente en el ciudadano español promedio (tiene ahorros VS tiene deudas), siendo que los ahorradores netos están preocupados por sus euros y quieren diversificar, pero la falta de soporte en español frena mucho, sobre todo a las personas de edad y tal. Sólo me ha faltado enviar un powerponit con un par de gráficos y un DAFO, y ya fijo que aceptaban.
> [MODE CONSULTOR OFF]
> ...




¿Estás loco Lobo de Mar? Como lo pongan en castellano se les va a caer el servidor entre los que van a ir a sacar la pasta y los que irán a pedir préstamos para pagar otros préstamos anteriores.


----------



## kikoseis (25 May 2012)

¿Puedo hacer una transferencia en la que envíe dólares desde ing?
(es decir, en vez de mandar euros y cambiar allí, cambiar aquí y enviar ya cambiado)

En caso positivo, ¿Que sería mejor?


----------



## sikBCN (25 May 2012)

Lo ideal seria no informar al banco de españa, pk sino luego se sacan una norma de gravar al 50 o 60% las tranferencias desde suiza y nuestro gozo en un pozo, y lo ideal es siempre ir fisicamente en caso de corralito real.

Hacerlo todo por internet deja demasiadas huellas si quieren nos fastidian a saco.

saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

sikBCN dijo:


> Lo ideal seria no informar al banco de españa, pk sino luego se sacan una norma de gravar al 50 o 60% las tranferencias desde suiza y nuestro gozo en un pozo, y lo ideal es siempre ir fisicamente en caso de corralito real.



Si, ya, pero el problema es asegurarse que el banco no informará por su cuenta. Y suponiendo que hay secreto bancario, la dificultad está en como llenar la cuenta sin dejar rastro de la transferencia. Precisamente ahí estoy con el hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-espana-mediante-auto-talon-nominativo.html

Alguna idea?


----------



## kosfer (26 May 2012)

sikBCN dijo:


> Lo ideal seria no informar al banco de españa, pk sino luego se sacan una norma de gravar al 50 o 60% las tranferencias desde suiza y nuestro gozo en un pozo, y lo ideal es siempre ir fisicamente en caso de corralito real.
> 
> Hacerlo todo por internet deja demasiadas huellas si quieren nos fastidian a saco.
> 
> saludos




Los que tienen miedo a que luego impongan algún tipo de restricción para que volvamos a traer el dinero, yo creo que no deberían preocuparse. El gobierno estará encantao de que lo vuelvas a traer. O por qué os creeis que van a hacer ahora la amnistía fiscal? 

A mí eso no me preocupa, ni que vayan a obligar a Suiza a convertir nuestros euros a pesetas... Eso son películas que se montan algunos, pero eso es imposible que ocurra. Suiza entera vive de su sistema financiero y si hiciese algo así nadie confiaría en su banca y el dinero huiría de Suiza como lo está haciendo ahora de España. Sería cavar su tumba, así que no preocuparos ni por una cosa, ni por la otra. Si vuestro dinero está fuera de la legislación española, nadie puede obligar a nada fuera de la misma. O es que vosotros mandais en la casa del vecino? Pues esto es lo mismo. De lo único que se trata, o al menos yo es lo q pretendo, es de evitar que te obliguen a convertir tus euros a pesetas en caso d que tengamos que volver a ella. A partir de ahí, las demás películas que se montan algunos, creo que son exageradas.

Un saludo


----------



## vidarr (26 May 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por eso quería yo abrir cuenta en BNP, porque si materializas la cuenta en Francia puedes pasar la frontera con el dinero que quieras, mientras que en Andorra sólo puedes viajar con 10k, según tengo entendido. Además, la banca andorrana me inspira menos confianza, pero bueno... no sé yo cuál me inspira confianza hoy en día.



Lo de los 10.000 EUR es para todos los países, estén o no en la UE. Y no se trata de un límite, simplemente si sacas más de 10.000 EUR de España tienes que informar al BDE.


----------



## nekcab (26 May 2012)

SikBCN dijo:


> "...Lo ideal seria no informar al banco de españa, pk sino luego se sacan una norma de gravar al 50 o 60% las tranferencias desde suiza y nuestro gozo en un pozo, y lo ideal es siempre ir fisicamente en caso de corralito real."



Vamos a ver: si ése es el quid de la cuestión, daría igual que obtuvieras una cuenta pura, purita de un país fuera de la UE. Total, te aplicarían la tasa si o si. ¿O como consigues traerte el dinerito a España, tras año o año y medio de haber pasado el corralito? (más o menos el período que los argentinos tardó en levantárseles la restricción del Gobierno Argentino)

A no ser claro que tu plan sea irte a vivir a dicho país, en cuyo caso, perfecto. Pero creo que no es el caso de muchos de los foristas, incluído el mío.

Y es que las restricciones de 10K por aduana son tanto para entrar como para salir. De hecho, en EE.UU o Australia hacen eso con cualquier turista que entra. (Entiendo que por acuerdos internacionales entre países: la lógica de.... tú me rascas a mi, yo te rasco a tí. Yo vigilo la evasión de capitales de tú país, y tú haces lo propio con el mío).

Ante semejante dilema de ponernos "modo paranoico", yo sigo planteando la opción más "comoda": inversión en valores, fondos, acciones (ahora las de Telefónica están bien baratitas...), ... En caso de corralito ¿que van a hacer? ¿quedarse con un porcentaje en acciones tuyas? Entiendo que entras en otro problema: el del riesgo de toda inversion en bolsa/sucedáneos, pero ya sabes que ni impuesto salvaje ni devaluación de moneda.


----------



## nekcab (26 May 2012)

Y en el caso de extender el "modo paranoico", caigo en la cuenta de 2 puntos:
A) Al menos conocemos 2 entidades que admiten transferencias extranjeras ON-LINE
B) ING-Lux que te permite abrir cuenta pero personándote en sus oficinas, pero sin necesidad de vivir allí

1º Transferimos a una de las cuentas ON-LINE desde España
2º Efectuamos otra transferencia a la 2ª ON-LINE (momento en el cual la relacción de tu dinero con España se va diluyendo).
3º Finalmente desde esa cuenta intermedia, ya efectuamos la transferencia al ING-Lux con sucursal física

P.D.: este modo implica asumir las pérdidas derivadas de 2 transferencias....


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (26 May 2012)

Páginas atrás debatíamos sobre las ventajas/desventajas de SQ e internaxx.

En mi opinión, totalmente subjetiva y sin un fundamento especialmente firme, SQ aporta la inestimable oportunidad de sacar los ahorros de la zona euro, lo cual dificultaría en mayor medida que algún Rajoy o Merkel de la vida les pueda poner las zarpas encima.

Y ya no hablo en caso de un hipotético corralito, si no en el caso de una más probable salida de España del euro, o establecimiento de un euro de dos velocidades, o como demonios decidieran llamarlo, con sus sucesivas devaluaciones, que automáticamente revalorizaría la posesión de CHF o dólares.

Internaxx me da mayor sensación de seguridad por estar vinculada al TDBank (aunque en caso de quiebra no sé si se harían cargo, para eso se crean otro nombre o identidad), pero no me gusta el hecho de que el dinero vaya a Luxemburgo ya que tal vez estaría más expuesto a las garras de nuestros queridos gobernantes europeos.


----------



## minosabe (26 May 2012)

*ing lux*

Los que temen por que el gobierno pudiese echar la zarpa sobre sus depósitios en el extranjero tan sólo decir que, una vez estos estén en Suiza, España no podría hacer nada, ya que el país ha vuelto al escalafón de dónde procedía, el de mindundis internacionales. Le iba a entrar la risa floja a los suizos si el gobierno hispanistaní quisiera imponerles algo...
En caso de que la cuenta estuviera en zona euro y hubiera una directiva comunitaria para su control, lo mejor sería la opción fondo extraeuropeo, pero eso reza lo mismo para los que tienen el dinero en luxemburgo que para los que lo tienen en bankinter. 
Por último, la variable ING lux me interesa. ¿Alguien sabe si es cierto eso de que presentándote allí te abren cuenta? ¿En qué condiciones? ¿Hay cargo por transferencias entre ing esp-ing lux?
Se abre un mundo de posibilidades.


----------



## 0absoluto (26 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto cobra Paypal por transferencias de dinero y que cambios aplican?



Las transferencias solo las puedes hacer a una cuenta bancaria que hayas dado de alta. Dichas cuentas pueden estar "confirmadas" o no. El proceso de confirmacion consiste en dar de alta una cuenta indicando el numero de la misma, luego ellos te envian una transferencia de prueba con una cantidad indeterminada de centimos, si al final les indicas el numero de centimos correctos, la cuenta queda confirmada.
No estoy seguro si las cuentas dadas de alta deben estar a tu nombre.
Y OJO con las cuentas confirmadas, porque les das permiso a que retiren dinero de las mismas si debes hacer algún pago y no tienes saldo en la cuenta.

Creo que no cobran por la transferencia en sí, pero no estoy seguro.

Por lo que sí te cobran, y mucho, es por los cambios de divisa, se quedan con una comisión de apróximadamente un 3% en cada cambio de divisa.


----------



## micamor (26 May 2012)

Un comentario en, dado que lo veo más adecuado en ese hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6422619-post65.html







nekcab dijo:


> Y en el caso de extender el "modo paranoico", caigo en la cuenta de 2 puntos:
> A) Al menos conocemos 2 entidades que admiten transferencias extranjeras ON-LINE
> B) ING-Lux que te permite abrir cuenta pero personándote en sus oficinas, pero sin necesidad de vivir allí
> 
> ...


----------



## linsoles (26 May 2012)

En cotizalia ya hablan de SQ.

Hay que espavilar....

_Otra opción es hacerse una cuenta en un banco online, como el banco SwissQuote, que permite la apertura rellenando un formulario en la web y la documentación se tramita después por correo ordinario, el mismo procedimiento que con ING. Esta entidad permite tener la cuenta en euros, francos y dólares y afirma en su página que no cobra comisiones._

El pnico cunde y surge la duda: Cmo abrir una cuenta en el extranjero? - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ecp0009 (26 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Si lees el resto de los hilos verás que no es tan fácil. En todos exigen presencia física en Suiza para verte el careto y entre 50.000 y 100.000 CHF.
> Si dispones usted de estas dos cualidades, enhorabuena, este hilo no es para usted.
> 
> Salud



Hace una semana me llamaron de un banco cantonal en Suiza. Dispongo de una cantidad inferior a 50K CHF. La pregunta de si podía abrir cuenta con ellos la hice a través de correo electrónico y ellos muy amablemente me llamaron para confirmarme de que sí puedo abrir cuenta pero presencialmente. Así que, pediré cita para abrir cuenta. No es tan complicado como parece.


----------



## alga2 (26 May 2012)

Aqui se habla de otra posibilidad, por si a alguien le interesa.

Abrir cuenta en banco aleman DKB - InverForo


----------



## IzsI (26 May 2012)

Bueno pues parece que en Rankia también ha existido un miedo al corralito y se ha abierto un tema hablando de Swissquote:

Swissquote

en él aparecen mensajes interesantes con links como estos:

SQN Balance Sheet - Swissquote Group Holding SA - Bloomberg

Would you recommend SWISSQUOTE.CH ? - English Forum Switzerland


Se comenta que tienen unos 2.500 millones de francos suizos en depósitos y 200 millones de patrimonio neto.


--

Acabo de probar a realizar un cambio de divisa y no me ha dejado, el finde pasado me pasó lo mismo, por lo tanto, pienso que los fines de semana no dejan hacerlo, habrá que tenerlo en cuenta por si algún viernes pasa algo inesperado


----------



## minosabe (26 May 2012)

ecp0009 dijo:


> Hace una semana me llamaron de un banco cantonal en Suiza. Dispongo de una cantidad inferior a 50K CHF. La pregunta de si podía abrir cuenta con ellos la hice a través de correo electrónico y ellos muy amablemente me llamaron para confirmarme de que sí puedo abrir cuenta pero presencialmente. Así que, pediré cita para abrir cuenta. No es tan complicado como parece.



¿Qué banco es ése? A mi me llamaron del Zuricher Kantonalbank y me dijeron que el mínimo era 100k € y que no podían hacer excepciones.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 May 2012)

Y digo yo, nosotros abrimos cuenta en swissquote como no residentes fiscalmente pero en caso de corralito me imagino que esas cuentas no serian lo mismo que si fueran cuentas residentes y quizas Hispanistan por ahi podria cazarnos como a gacelas aunque tambien depende del estado Suizo en permitirselo.Los que hemos abiertos estas cuentas en suiza como no residentes y ademas declarado al bde no se yo como nos afectaria en caso de corralito o corralon.Yo sinceramente y por las moscas utilizare la cuenta de swissquote como puente para otras cuentas que tengo en Polonia como residente.O sea transfiero dinero de la cuenta de ing a swissquote y desde alli a las cuentas en Polonia.Mas vale estar prevenido.Que pensais de todo esto?


----------



## IVNP71 (26 May 2012)

Tengo una duda, si yo transfiero por ejemplo de mi cuenta en Polonia una cantidad de dinero en la moneda local(zlotys) a mi cuenta de swissquote, en que moneda se me quedaria en la misma cuenta de swissquote? Por defecto, estaria en euros? en caso por supuesto que yo no indicara la conversion de los zlotys en euros, dolares ni francos suizos.Ejemplo: si yo mando 400 zlotys(100 euros) a la cuenta de swissquote, en que moneda estaria cuando llegue alli? Alguien podria iluminarme? Gracias!!


----------



## sapoconcho (26 May 2012)

Vaya hombre, ahora que nos lanzamos todos, se empieza a joder el tema.

Swiss Franc Drops to 2-Month Low Versus Euro on SNB Speculation - Bloomberg

Entrevistan nada menos que a un gashó de SQB y dice el tío que hay rumores de que el Gobierno Suizo va a imponer un impuesto sobre los depósitos... sólo falta que sea para los depósitos de no residentes, para acabar de joder.

A ver si al final ::::


----------



## LoboDeMar (26 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y digo yo, nosotros abrimos cuenta en swissquote como no residentes fiscalmente pero en caso de corralito me imagino que esas cuentas no serian lo mismo que si fueran cuentas residentes y quizas Hispanistan por ahi podria cazarnos como a gacelas aunque tambien depende del estado Suizo en permitirselo.Los que hemos abiertos estas cuentas en suiza como no residentes y ademas declarado al bde no se yo como nos afectaria en caso de corralito o corralon.Yo sinceramente y por las moscas utilizare la cuenta de swissquote como puente para otras cuentas que tengo en Polonia como residente.O sea transfiero dinero de la cuenta de ing a swissquote y desde alli a las cuentas en Polonia.Mas vale estar prevenido.Que pensais de todo esto?



Si eso pasase se podría liar parda en Suiza al perder su independencia/soberanía bancaria. Eso podría actuar como detonante para que muchos depositantes extranjeros/no residentes huyeran con sus dineros a otro paraíso fiscal _porsiaca_.



IVNP71 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, si yo transfiero por ejemplo de mi cuenta en Polonia una cantidad de dinero en la moneda local(zlotys) a mi cuenta de swissquote, en que moneda se me quedaria en la misma cuenta de swissquote? Por defecto, estaria en euros? en caso por supuesto que yo no indicara la conversion de los zlotys en euros, dolares ni francos suizos.Ejemplo: si yo mando 400 zlotys(100 euros) a la cuenta de swissquote, en que moneda estaria cuando llegue alli? Alguien podria iluminarme? Gracias!!



No veo la utilidad de hacer esos malabares si tienes la cuenta de SQB declarada en el BdE.

Sobre cómo llegarían los zloty a SQB yo preguntaría en el Customer Care Center a ver qué te dicen. Si tienes a bien, cuéntanos qué te dicen, que viene bien saberlo.


----------



## LoboDeMar (26 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ahora que nos lanzamos todos, se empieza a joder el tema.
> 
> Swiss Franc Drops to 2-Month Low Versus Euro on SNB Speculation - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Joderrrr, pues vaya putadowned nos comeríamos.

¿Da a entender el artículo que lo que se quiere evitar es el uso del CHF como moneda refugio con su consiguiente apreciación y daño a las exportaciones suizas? 

¿Ese impuesto iría sobre los depósitos en CHF?

En el caso de SQB, el interés de los CHF es dos tercios menor que el de EUR y USD. Si encima le meten más gravámenes, pues qué gracia. Al final saldrán intereses negativos (el precio a pagar por la _"""seguridad"""_ del CHF).

Bueno, en cualquier caso, prefiero que me muerda la casta helvética a la que lo haga la casta ibérica. Las razones de los primeros me parecen mucho menos innobles.


----------



## Dolmen (26 May 2012)

ecp0009 dijo:


> Hace una semana me llamaron de un banco cantonal en Suiza. Dispongo de una cantidad inferior a 50K CHF. La pregunta de si podía abrir cuenta con ellos la hice a través de correo electrónico y ellos muy amablemente me llamaron para confirmarme de que sí puedo abrir cuenta pero presencialmente. Así que, pediré cita para abrir cuenta. No es tan complicado como parece.



¿Sabes de algún sólido banco cantonal cuya lengua principal sea la francesa? (porfi)


----------



## Manu14 (26 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Joderrrr, pues vaya putadowned nos comeríamos.
> 
> ¿Da a entender el artículo que lo que se quiere evitar es el uso del CHF como moneda refugio con su consiguiente apreciación y daño a las exportaciones suizas?
> 
> ...



+1000.
Salu2.


----------



## dp559 (26 May 2012)

La rentabilidad financiero-fiscal en Suiza ya se ve fuertemente afectada por el tipo del 35% que te aplican sobre los intereses. Así pues, el tipo del 1,5% que paga SQB en las cuentas en dólares o euros se convierte en un pirrio 0,975%. 
¿No sería más interesente transferir la gestión de las participaciones en fondos de un banco o broker español a SQB?. Habrá que ver las tarifas


----------



## LoboDeMar (26 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> ...
> Acabo de probar a realizar un cambio de divisa y no me ha dejado, el finde pasado me pasó lo mismo, por lo tanto, pienso que los fines de semana no dejan hacerlo, habrá que tenerlo en cuenta por si algún viernes pasa algo inesperado



Acabo de intentarlo hace unos minutos y tampoco me ha dejado.

Como curiosidad he mirado los dos extractos del cambio que hice de EUR a CHF, uno por cada movimiento:
- En el de salida de EUR dice que "Beneficiary: FOREX CHF", siendo la procedencia mi cuenta
- En el de llegada de CHF dice que "Beneficiary: LoboDeMar", siendo la procedencia "FOREX EUR"

Siendo así, imagino que el problema vendrá por los horarios de apertura/cierre de las sesiones, aunque no lo sé seguro. ¿Algún FOREXperto en la sala?


----------



## opilano (26 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y digo yo, nosotros abrimos cuenta en swissquote como no residentes fiscalmente pero en caso de corralito me imagino que esas cuentas no serian lo mismo que si fueran cuentas residentes y quizas Hispanistan por ahi podria cazarnos como a gacelas aunque tambien depende del estado Suizo en permitirselo.Los que hemos abiertos estas cuentas en suiza como no residentes y ademas declarado al bde no se yo como nos afectaria en caso de corralito o corralon.Yo sinceramente y por las moscas utilizare la cuenta de swissquote como puente para otras cuentas que tengo en Polonia como residente.O sea transfiero dinero de la cuenta de ing a swissquote y desde alli a las cuentas en Polonia.Mas vale estar prevenido.Que pensais de todo esto?



Que acabas de descubrir la pólvora. Leete el hilo o utiliza el buscador, está todo comentado y hablado.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (27 May 2012)

Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar mis EUR a CHF, pero tengo seria dudas.

¿Que pasaria si Grecia se va a tomar por culo? ¿Y si vuelve al neoDracma? Entiendo que el EUR se debilitaria por lo que el que tenga CHF saldria beneficiado. Lo mismo pasaria si caen el resto de PIIGS.

¿Es verdad que el CHF es tan estable?

A ver si algun experto en el forex nos puede dar alguna pista.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (27 May 2012)

* 7 SEP 2011*
Suiza actúa para devaluar el franco y frenar su papel de moneda refugio | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Suiza actúa para devaluar el franco y frenar su papel de moneda refugio
*El banco central suizo decide atar su divisa a un cambio de 1,20 francos por euro ante el riesgo que supone la sobrevaloración para la economía*

La gran industria nacional suiza consiste en ser refugio internacional del dinero. Pero el miedo entre los inversores de todo el mundo ha alcanzado unas dimensiones tales que el refugio ya no da más de sí. La fuerte apreciación del franco suizo ante la entrada de capitales en busca de cobijo ha llevado al Banco Nacional de Suiza (BNS) a actuar por sorpresa para debilitar su moneda atándola a un cambio fijo mínimo de 1,20 francos suizos por euro. La intervención masiva en el mercado, que provocó el desplome del franco, sigue a la realizada por Japón hace semanas, en lo que *algunos expertos temen que pueda derivar en una guerra de divisas.*

Desde hace semanas, era la solución sugerida más a menudo por especialistas y observadores. Y, finalmente, Suiza decidió aplicar las esperadas medidas en la mañana de ayer. *Fue entonces cuando el banco central se lanzó a adoptar una medida que no se planteaba desde 1978, cuando los suizos actuaron frente a la apreciación de su moneda respecto al marco alemán.*

La medida despierta el aplauso unánime de empresarios y políticos suizos

El anuncio reaviva los temores a que se desate una guerra de divisas
más información

El paraíso suizo (y el infierno griego)

*El BNS comunicó que "no tolerará por más tiempo un tipo de cambio inferior" a 1,20 francos suizos por euro, y que actuará "con toda la determinación necesaria", afirmando incluso que está preparado para "comprar divisas en cantidad ilimitada" para mantener ese límite.*

El presidente del banco central suizo, Philipp Hildebrand, admitió que aunque los costes de la medida "podrían ser muy altos", "no hacer nada infligiría casi con seguridad un daño tremendo a largo plazo" a la economía suiza.

El efecto más visible de la intervención, que busca "un debilitamiento sustancial y duradero" de la divisa helvética, fue que el euro subió un 9% frente al franco suizo, hasta situarse algo por encima de 1,20, desde los 1,11 francos por euro de la víspera. En agosto, el franco suizo alcanzó la paridad con la divisa europea. Anteayer, el franco acumulaba una revalorización del 13% frente al euro en lo que va de año. Los cálculos de paridad de poder de compra de la OCDE mostraban una sobrevaloración del franco suizo del 40% frente al euro.

*La fuerte revalorización comenzó en 2010, con la llegada masiva de capitales internacionales a Suiza buscando en el franco suizo un valor refugio en estos tiempos de incertidumbre.* Ni las compras directas de divisas en el mercado, ni las inyecciones de liquidez y las bajadas de tipos practicadas por la autoridad monetaria suiza fueron capaces de contener la revalorización de la divisa helvética.* De hecho, el banco central suizo sufrió pérdidas de 20.000 a 30.000 millones de francos por esas intervenciones en el mercado. *Pero el agravamiento de la crisis de la eurozona ha vuelto a impulsar al franco y ha llevado a los bonos suizos a cotizar con rentabilidades ligeramente negativas ante la avalancha de capitales. Incluso tras la medida radical anunciada ayer, *el BNS advirtió que "tomará medidas adicionales" si "las perspectivas económicas y los riesgos de deflación así lo exigen".*

*Los temores a una nueva recesión global han llevado a los inversores a comprar divisas refugio como el franco suizo o el yen japonés*. *Japón intervino el mes pasado para frenar el alza del yen y Brasil también pretende debilitar su moneda, lo que acentúa el temor a una guerra de divisas, como ya ocurrió en las primeras frases de la crisis financiera. *El Banco Central Europeo respondió al anuncio suizo con distancia y frialdad, dejando claro que no se trataba de una decisión coordinada: "El Consejo de Gobierno toma nota de esta decisión, que el Banco Nacional de Suiza ha adoptado bajo su responsabilidad".

Los analistas y expertos suizos saludaron las medidas tomadas por el BNS calificándolas como "decisión valiente" que envía "una señal fuerte a la industria nacional". Una industria exportadora que, al igual que la hostelería o el sector del lujo, vitales para la economía nacional, llevan meses sufriendo de los tipos de cambio actuales. La Bolsa suiza subió el 4,4%, impulsada por colosos como Novartis (6,8%), ABB (4,5%), Roche (4,4%), Swatch (4,3%), Nestlé (3,6%) o Adecco (2,6%). La depreciación del franco favorece especialmente a los exportadores, pero también eleva los beneficios en francos de multinacionales que producen en el exterior y repatrían dividendos.

La televisión suiza destacó en sus informativos de la noche que "todos los partidos políticos comparten un similar entusiasmo" por las medidas adoptadas por el BNS. Por su parte, el consejero federal (ministro) de Finanzas, Johann Schneider-Ammann, se declaró "satisfecho del paso (de imponer la tasa de cambio) que se ha dado". La medida fue saludada igualmente por los medios de comunicación como "el arma atómica" del BNS.

Observadores de los sindicatos y del sector hotelero recordaron que solo un franco a 1,40 puede servir "para proteger a los trabajadores de Suiza" del riesgo de recesión y desempleo en un país que goza, por el momento, de la envidiable tasa de paro del 3%.


----------



## Enterao (27 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar mis EUR a CHF, pero tengo seria dudas.
> 
> ¿Que pasaria si Grecia se va a tomar por culo? ¿Y si vuelve al neoDracma? Entiendo que el EUR se debilitaria por lo que el que tenga CHF saldria beneficiado. Lo mismo pasaria si caen el resto de PIIGS.
> 
> ...





si grecia sale el euro subiria por lo que si cambia a chf ud perderia..


----------



## minosabe (27 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar mis EUR a CHF, pero tengo seria dudas.
> 
> ¿Que pasaria si Grecia se va a tomar por culo? ¿Y si vuelve al neoDracma? Entiendo que el EUR se debilitaria por lo que el que tenga CHF saldria beneficiado. Lo mismo pasaria si caen el resto de PIIGS.
> 
> ...



Si pensando "seriamente" te sobrevienen "serias dudas" entonces lo tuyo es muy serio.
No existe una ley universal sobre divisas. El chf puede ser moneda refugio pero si no hay un crecimiento de la economía global sostenido, que es en lo que nos encontramos ahora, digan lo que digan, es muy difícil mantener una moneda refugio, máxime cuando muchos de sus activos afloran "de la nada" impositiva.
Eso significa que Suiza va a priorizar la cobertura a sus multinacionales con un franco estable tirando a depreciado. Los depósitos bancarios, sobre todo los de grandes fortunas, buscan especialmente la opacidad y no tanto la revalorización. Por tanto, los pequeños ahorradores que vamos a hacer las suizas nos podemos llevar un chasco si el juego está sólo entre chf, eur o usd. Sería bueno contar con un trader forex ligado a la cuenta sqb para poder montar una cesta de divisas y minimizar riesgos.


----------



## Bcn (27 May 2012)

La economía Suiza está aguantando bastante bien el temporal con un crecimiento del 1,9% en 2011, especialmente la parte francófona gracias entre otros a la indústria de la relojería. 

Pero efectivamente hasta el FMI calcula que el franco sigue sobrevalorado a su nivel de 1,2CHF/EUR así que es probable que más tarde o más temprano el nivel se relaje para no perjudicar más a la indústria suiza de lo que ya le está haciendo el nivel actual.

A mi no me parece muy buena idea cambiar euros por francos en este momento, es más ni si quiera me he traído los ahorros de mi familia aquí precisamente por ello, el día que el BNS vuelva a intervenir igual me lo pienso, pensad que el nivel del que se habla se mueva en la horquilla de 1,3-1,4, así por ejemplo sobre unos ahorros de pongamos 50.000 euros eso significaría una pérdida de 7.000 euros en el peor de los casos. Además si la cosa mejora en Europa el franco aún depreciaría más, hace media década se movía por el 1,65...


----------



## Bubble Boy (27 May 2012)

Yo dudo que la salida de Grecia suponga una revalorización del euro? Y si hay otro LOTR para intentar salvar al resto de los PIIGS?

Por lógica la moneda de un país al que están afluyendo millones y millones huyendo de la debacle se tiene que apreciar.


----------



## IzsI (27 May 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> La economía Suiza está aguantando bastante bien el temporal con un crecimiento del 1,9% en 2011, especialmente la parte francófona gracias entre otros a la indústria de la relojería.
> 
> Pero efectivamente hasta el FMI calcula que el franco sigue sobrevalorado a su nivel de 1,2CHF/EUR así que es probable que más tarde o más temprano el nivel se relaje para no perjudicar más a la indústria suiza de lo que ya le está haciendo el nivel actual.
> 
> A mi no me parece muy buena idea cambiar euros por francos en este momento, es más ni si quiera me he traído los ahorros de mi familia aquí precisamente por ello, el día que el BNS vuelva a intervenir igual me lo pienso, pensad que el nivel del que se habla se mueva en la horquilla de 1,3-1,4, así por ejemplo sobre unos ahorros de pongamos 50.000 euros eso significaría una pérdida de 7.000 euros en el peor de los casos. Además si la cosa mejora en Europa el franco aún depreciaría más, hace media década se movía por el 1,65...




Gracias por la info, por lo tanto entiendo que lo más adecuado para miminizar riesgos sería tener dinero en las tres divisas con preponderancia del euro, además tener en cuenta la comisión del 1,6% que vamos a sufrir si cambiamos de divisa y luego queremos volver a la anterior.

Aunque en mi opinión a corto plazo va ser el dólar el que se va a revalorizar hasta ver que pasa con Grecia y en julio con el ESM. Después esperar a que el SNB suba el tipo de cambio, y en ese momento podemos llenar más la parte correspondiente al CHF.




Bubble Boy dijo:


> Yo dudo que la salida de Grecia suponga una revalorización del euro? Y si hay otro LOTR para intentar salvar al resto de los PIIGS?
> 
> Por lógica la moneda de un país al que están afluyendo millones y millones huyendo de la debacle se tiene que apreciar.



Para mí va a suponer una devaluación y puede que lo veamos a 1,14 con respecto al dólar, que en estos momentos está actuando como moneda refugio (aunque nos pese), hasta ver si llega una Q3.


----------



## dp559 (27 May 2012)

Si Grecia sale del euro significa que, entre otras cosas, va a dejar de pagar su deuda cuando llegue el vencimiento y que no va a obtener mas préstamos de sus ex-socios para financiar el déficit. 

¿A cómo se valorarán los dracmas con los que pague Grecia la deuda que tiene en euros? No hace falta pensar mucho para imaginar la respuesta, ya que sólo tendrán interés en los dracmas los pocos turistas que quieran visitar los restos del Partenón.

Mientras tanto los acreedores de Grecia tendrán que enjugar incontables pérdidas con la descomunal quita y guardar los "papeles" por aquello de que, al modo de los coleccionistas de sellos, a lo mejor valen algo en el futuro como reliquias.

Y ... ¿los usureros del norte subirán aún más la prima de riesgo a sus morosos para compensar las pérdidas griegas?

El caso es que, de uno u otro modo, la presión vendedora va a seguir provocando la depreciación del euro, cosa que por otra parte beneficia a las exportaciones comunitarias.

Concluyendo: Si el euro tiende a depreciarse, y el franco suizo está fijo a un nivel bastante alto, por exclusión, en el caso del SQB, sólo queda la opción de invertir en dólares.


----------



## sapoconcho (27 May 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Sabes de algún sólido banco cantonal cuya lengua principal sea la francesa? (porfi)



Del centro pa'bajo todos los que quieras. Entiendo yo que todos los de la zona francófona.
Por ejemplo:
Banque Cantonale de Genve | banque de proximit | prestations bancaires | BCGE Netbanking | BCGE


----------



## puntxin (27 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar mis EUR a CHF, pero tengo seria dudas.
> 
> ¿Que pasaria si Grecia se va a tomar por culo? ¿Y si vuelve al neoDracma? Entiendo que el EUR se debilitaria por lo que el que tenga CHF saldria beneficiado. Lo mismo pasaria si caen el resto de PIIGS.
> 
> ...




Parece ser que los suizos tienen miedo de que petemos el CHF con nuestros ahorros:

:XX::XX:

Financial times:


The Swiss National Bank is considering imposing capital controls on foreign deposits if Greece leaves the euro, as the franc comes under heavy demand from investors seeking a haven in Europe.

Speaking to Swiss media, Thomas Jordan, head of the Swiss central bank, said the Swiss government and the SNB were looking at ways of dealing with an expected flood of foreign money into the country in the event of a Greek exit from the eurozone.

The Swiss franc has come under increasing pressure since the Greek elections at the start of the month. Currency traders have reported unusually high levels of franc buying in response to the problems in the eurozone, which has seen the euro slide to its lowest level in nearly two years.

“We’re preparing ourselves for turbulent times,” Mr Jordan said in an interview with SonntagsZeitung, a Swiss newspaper.

“The situation has become worse in the past few weeks and the outlook has become much more uncertain.”

Mr Jordan confirmed that the country had seen increasing pressure on the Swiss franc as concerns over the eurozone have grown.

“We’re seeing a clear upward pressure on the franc,” he told the newspaper.

“Investors are looking for a safe haven. For many, that includes the franc.”

The central bank intervened in the currency markets in September to try to weaken the franc, after overwhelming demand from foreign investors seeking a haven for their cash in Europe.

The central bank has said it will intervene again if the franc strengthens above a certain level against the euro, currently set at SFr1.20. The franc has traded within a fraction of that so-called ceiling for the past two months, indicating high levels of pressure on the Swiss currency.

It has been hard to determine whether the SNB has had to intervene in the markets to hold the ceiling. Currency analysts believe that the threat of intervention was enough at the start of the year to deter investors from testing the SNB.

The SNB has declined to comment on whether it is buying euros to keep the ceiling intact. Figures on the central bank’s reserves will be published next week and are expected to indicate whether any currency intervention has taken place.

But a taskforce comprised of the government and central bank has been looking at instruments that would combat the strength of the franc, Mr Jordan said.

“We have to be prepared for the worst case scenario, that the joint currency collapses,” he said, though he added that he did not expect that to happen.

One of those measures, he said, would be controls on foreign capital entering Switzerland.

While he acknowledged that the franc had come under pressure, Mr Jordan saidthe Swiss currency was still overvalued and repeated that the bank remained determined to hold the ceiling “at all costs”.

Addressing internal calls from Swiss exporters to weaken the franc by raising the ceiling against the euro, Mr Jordansaid: “We cannot manipulate our currency at will. In an even worse crisis, that would be fatal and counterproductive.”


----------



## 0absoluto (28 May 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Parece ser que los suizos tienen miedo de que petemos el CHF con nuestros ahorros:
> 
> :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



En el Wall Street Journal hay un artículo similar. En él se cuentan las acciones que tomo suiza en la crisis de los años 70: Swiss Prepare Plans in Case of Euro's Demise - WSJ.com 

"_... In the 1970s, Switzerland used such extreme measures to curb excessive demand for its currency. The country prohibited foreign investments in Swiss securities and real estate, and introduced negative interest rates on foreign deposits. Both tools failed to stem the Swiss franc's rise, which only halted after the central bank introduced a temporary peg to the deutsche mark, Germany's currency at the time... _"


----------



## skipyy (28 May 2012)

El mantenimiento anual de la cuenta en Swissquote cuanto es?


----------



## sapoconcho (28 May 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> El mantenimiento anual de la cuenta en Swissquote cuanto es?



[modo ironic on]
4.000.000 de € (con 32 céntimos)
[modo ironic off]

Creo que en los 300 post resumen que hay del hilo te lo indican.
En la página de costes del banco te lo indica.


PS. es cero


----------



## Dolmen (28 May 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En el Wall Street Journal hay un artículo similar. En él se cuentan las acciones que tomo suiza en la crisis de los años 70: Swiss Prepare Plans in Case of Euro's Demise - WSJ.com
> 
> "_... In the 1970s, Switzerland used such extreme measures to curb excessive demand for its currency. The country prohibited foreign investments in Swiss securities and real estate, and introduced negative interest rates on foreign deposits. Both tools failed to stem the Swiss franc's rise, which only halted after the central bank introduced a temporary peg to the deutsche mark, Germany's currency at the time... _"



Pero ¿para qué comprar francos suizos? Ahora me parece tarde, porque si al final Grecia sale del euro y se abre la vía de que los países en apuros lo hagan, el euro se revalorizaría. Después de una etapa de confusión y pérdida de valor, creo que el euro-marco de solamente los países fuertes de Europa tendría que fortalecerse, al menos, respecto al dólar.


----------



## Resistencia (28 May 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Parece ser que los suizos tienen miedo de que petemos el CHF con nuestros ahorros:
> 
> :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo van a hacer cambios cuanto antes... no, si la unica forma de tener el dinero seguro va a ser gastarlo en putas y barcos...


----------



## Bcn (28 May 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Sabes de algún sólido banco cantonal cuya lengua principal sea la francesa? (porfi)



Los bancos cantonales gozan de garantía ilimitada respaldada por sus cantones, salvo los de Vaud, Berna y el de Ginebra a partir de 2016. De los bancos de cantones francófonos que quedan, yo me quedaría con el de Fribourg o en segunda instancia el de Valais, tanto por sus cuentas como las del cantón.


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 May 2012)

Estimados compañeros de fatigas,

ya tengo abierta la cuenta en Swissquote. Voy a hacer la primera tranferencia pero tengo algunas dudas sobre las comisiones. Tengo cuenta en ING; les llamé por teléfono para preguntarles por las comisiones por una transferencia a SUIZA, y me dijeron que me saldría por unos 30 euros (me cobraban por diversos conceptos). Sin embargo, he visto que alguno de vosotros ya ha hecho la transferencia y no les han cobrado nada. ¿me lo podeis confirmar? Por cierto, también tengo cuenta en OPEN BANK; ¿cobran estos alguna comisión?
Un saludo y ánimo para todos. Por cierto, otra opción para el tema que nos ocupa es la de abrir una cuenta con un broker en Gibraltar (INVESTORS EUROPE); se puede abrir on-line y está la posibilidad de tener la cuenta en libras esterlinas.


----------



## Gorki (28 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Estimados compañeros de fatigas,
> 
> ya tengo abierta la cuenta en Swissquote. Voy a hacer la primera tranferencia pero tengo algunas dudas sobre las comisiones. Tengo cuenta en ING; les llamé por teléfono para preguntarles por las comisiones por una transferencia a SUIZA, y me dijeron que me saldría por unos 30 euros (me cobraban por diversos conceptos). Sin embargo, he visto que alguno de vosotros ya ha hecho la transferencia y no les han cobrado nada. ¿me lo podeis confirmar? Por cierto, también tengo cuenta en OPEN BANK; ¿cobran estos alguna comisión?
> Un saludo y ánimo para todos. Por cierto, otra opción para el tema que nos ocupa es la de abrir una cuenta con un broker en Gibraltar (INVESTORS EUROPE); se puede abrir on-line y está la posibilidad de tener la cuenta en libras esterlinas.



Tienes cuenta Nómina en Ing? Si es así deberia ser 0 la transferencia.

Los de Gibraltar empiezan bien: no funciona el pdf en español del formulario de apertura...todo se pega imagino..


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 May 2012)

Si gorki, tengo cuenta nómina. A mi también me ha extrañado. Como te digo, por teléfono la información que me han dado ha sido esa: 9 euros de comisión por no se que, otros 9 euros de otro tipo de comision, y un porcentaje según la cantidad a transferir.

Es cierto que a veces la información telefónica no se corresponde con la operativa on-line, pero la verdad es que no me atrevo a hacer por ahora la transferencia no vaya a ser que me claven. Gorki, ¿tu ya has hecho la transferencia desde ing?


----------



## Gorki (28 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Si gorki, tengo cuenta nómina. A mi también me ha extrañado. Como te digo, por teléfono la información que me han dado ha sido esa: 9 euros de comisión por no se que, otros 9 euros de otro tipo de comision, y un porcentaje según la cantidad a transferir.
> 
> Es cierto que a veces la información telefónica no se corresponde con la operativa on-line, pero la verdad es que no me atrevo a hacer por ahora la transferencia no vaya a ser que me claven. Gorki, ¿tu ya has hecho la transferencia desde ing?



No, yo he recibido los papeles pero no he enviado nada todavía a los suizos. Me han entrado dudas, no me fio de Tontoro. No sé que hacer la verdad.. Tengo un plazo a 4 meses en ING.


----------



## Enterao (28 May 2012)

entonces va a salir la torta por un pan ?


----------



## anlloge (28 May 2012)

Hay que mirar la posibilidad de hacer una OTE (orden de traspaso en efectivo) . Se puede hacer entre dos cuentas del mismo titular (lo cual quizás sea un problema si el dinero no está en una cuenta con IBAN propio, sino del Banco). Por medio de esta orden el banco receptor le recaba al que transfiere los fondos que quieres pasar. En España se puede realizr y sale gratis (imagino que muchos bancos no informan de esto). Hay que ver si es posible hacerla internacionalmente, supongo que si. Para hacer esto habría que consultar a SQT si tienen formularios (muchos bancos los tienen), aunque simplemente es una comunicación que tú le entregas al banco del que sale el dinero para que atienda las ódenes de traspaso a tu otra cuenta. Aquí informa un poco (poco) el banco de españa sobre esta posibilidad:

Portal del Cliente Bancario - Productos bancarios - Cambios de moneda y transferencias bancarias - Órdenes de traspaso de efectivo y aportación de fondos


----------



## IVNP71 (28 May 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Si eso pasase se podría liar parda en Suiza al perder su independencia/soberanía bancaria. Eso podría actuar como detonante para que muchos depositantes extranjeros/no residentes huyeran con sus dineros a otro paraíso fiscal _porsiaca_.
> 
> 
> No veo la utilidad de hacer esos malabares si tienes la cuenta de SQB declarada en el BdE.
> ...




He estado mirando la documentacion que ha enviado SQB en lo que respecta a las condiciones generales y regulamento de deposito y en la pagina 5 articulo 9 titulado moneda de la cuenta nos dice que salvo instrucciones contrarias por parte del cliente, el dinero llegado en una moneda diversa del franco suizo, dolar o euro sera acreditado sobre la cuenta del cliente en FRANCOS SUIZOS.
Por lo tanto creo que mi pregunta de como llegarian los zlotys(moneda polaca) a la cuenta de SQB en transferencia si yo previamento no indico ninguna divisa de las que he mencionado arriba esta seria en francos suizos.Por lo tanto habria que indicar previamente la divisa en la que queremos que este nuestro dinero sino esta directamente seria en francos suizos.O asi lo veo yo leyendo la documentacion.


----------



## lcdbop (28 May 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Los bancos cantonales gozan de garantía ilimitada respaldada por sus cantones, salvo los de Vaud, Berna y el de Ginebra a partir de 2016. De los bancos de cantones francófonos que quedan, yo me quedaría con el de Fribourg o en segunda instancia el de Valais, tanto por sus cuentas como las del cantón.



Hola Bcn,
según comentas ¿cada cantón tiene una garantía con la que respalda a sus bancos? ¿no es para todos la misma garantía? ¿swissquote se considera un banco cantonal? Swissquote está en Gland que pertenece al cantón de Vaud.
Gracias.


----------



## Actarus (28 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hola Bcn,
> según comentas ¿cada cantón tiene una garantía con la que respalda a sus bancos? ¿no es para todos la misma garantía? ¿swissquote se considera un banco cantonal? Swissquote está en Gland que pertenece al cantón de Vaud.
> Gracias.



Por si es de vuestro interés he encontrado un PDF con las garantías de cada banco cantonal en Suiza. La que da el estado federal y que se aplica a TODOS los bancos es de 100.000 CHF. Luego cada banco cantonal puede tener una garantía adicional que se suma a la federal (en muchos casos es ilimitada).

http://www.kantonalbank.ch/pdf/d/markt/KBs_rechtsform_f.pdf

En el caso del BCV no tiene ninguna adicional y en el del BCGE, desaparecerá el 1/1/2017.

Todos los bancos suizos que no estén en este listado tienen los 100.000 CHF de rigor.

Swissquote no es cantonal, por tanto, son 100k como todos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 May 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hola Bcn,
> según comentas ¿cada cantón tiene una garantía con la que respalda a sus bancos? ¿no es para todos la misma garantía? ¿swissquote se considera un banco cantonal? Swissquote está en Gland que pertenece al cantón de Vaud.
> Gracias.



SQB ni es banco cantonal, ni el FGD cubre las cuentas de los no residentes.


----------



## 0absoluto (29 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> SQB ni es banco cantonal, ni el FGD cubre las cuentas de los no residentes.



Me gustaría que aportaras el enlace a alguna web oficial que corrobore tu afirmación, pues lo que yo he encontrado es todo lo contrario:

En ésta web Deposit Protection of Swiss Banks and Securities Dealers se dice:

_"*Who can benefit from this preferential status?*
All legal entities and natural persons making a claim against a bank in relation to a deposit described above can benefit from preferential status with the exception of other banks and securities dealers.* Preferential status can be given to deposits irrespective of whether the person is a resident of Switzerland or abroad*."_


----------



## micamor (29 May 2012)

Qué manía con el FGD, parece mentira que todavía no os habéis dado cuenta que no sirve para nada.

Vamos a ver: En España existe el FGD, si este fondo tiene que responder ante los clientes de un banco mediano, alguien cree que tiene dinero suficiente.

El FGD, es solamente un truco para tranquilizar a la gente. No tiene otra finalidad.
Por cierto, en Suiza, el FGD el LIMITADO.


----------



## Geme (29 May 2012)

*El 'plan B' de los ricos *
El 'plan B' de los ricos | Economía | EL PAÍS

_“Es imposible saber si habrá corralito y cómo se instrumentalizaría. La gente mira al caso argentino, pero no tendría por qué ser exactamente igual. Pudiera ser que solo afectase al efectivo y no a los activos. Además, también existe la posibilidad de que afectase a más de un país del euro. En teoría, teniendo el dinero fuera, principalmente en EE UU o Suiza, se disiparían casi todas las dudas”_ A&G


----------



## sapoconcho (29 May 2012)

Geme dijo:


> *El 'plan B' de los ricos *
> El 'plan B' de los ricos | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> _“Es imposible saber si habrá corralito y cómo se instrumentalizaría. La gente mira al caso argentino, pero no tendría por qué ser exactamente igual. Pudiera ser que solo afectase al efectivo y no a los activos. Además, también existe la posibilidad de que afectase a más de un país del euro. En teoría, teniendo el dinero fuera, principalmente en EE UU o Suiza, se disiparían casi todas las dudas”_ A&G



Como se nota que no leen burbuja en El País. Si no, se darían cuenta que ese es también el plan de los no-ricos pero informados.
Al menos moriremos intentándolo. Hay que ponérselo difícil. Ante Rajoy mejor morir de pie que vivir de rodillas. :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Voy a hacer la primera tranferencia pero tengo algunas dudas sobre las comisiones. Tengo cuenta en ING; les llamé por teléfono para preguntarles por las comisiones por una transferencia a SUIZA, y me dijeron que me saldría por unos 30 euros (me cobraban por diversos conceptos). Sin embargo, he visto que alguno de vosotros ya ha hecho la transferencia y no les han cobrado nada. ¿me lo podeis confirmar? Por cierto, también tengo cuenta en OPEN BANK; ¿cobran estos alguna comisión?



¿Has podido averiguar alguna cosa? 
En Openbank casi seguro que te cobran el 0.56% por ser fuera de la zona euro, pero habria que confirmarlo. Y en ING, tiene que ser la cuenta nómina, no?


----------



## Bcn (29 May 2012)

El domingo en una entrevista el presidente de la BNS dijo que el banco está trabajando junto a la confederación sobre un escenario en que la crisis del euro se agravara, aunque sin contemplar una salida del euro de Grecia, con el fin de idear posibles medidas preventivas para evitar una entrada masiva de capitales en el país que presionaría fuertemente la cotización del franco. No especificó ninguna posible medida concreta...


----------



## elquetraelashostias (29 May 2012)

preguntas para los que ya hayan abierto la cuenta:

¿el documento autentificado que enviasteis fue DNI o pasaporte?

A los que legalizaron notarialmente ¿os pusieron la apostilla de la Haya? (es una certificación que expide el colegio de notarios donde se da fe que el documento ha sido intervenido por un notario español)

O fuisteis al Notario, os lo fotocopió en papel timbrado, con los sellos y tal, y en 5 minutos arreglado??

Ya me direis...


----------



## elquetraelashostias (29 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Repetido n veces en el hilo:
> 
> Basta con la fotocopia del DNI compulsada por la Policía Nacional (es gratis).



Gracias, pero pregunto por el documento legitimado notarialmente.

En teoría, para producir efectos en los paises que forman parte del Convenio de la Haya, deben ir apostillados.

Aunque por tu respuesta, deduzco que nadie los ha apostillado.

un saludo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 May 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Me gustaría que aportaras el enlace a alguna web oficial que corrobore tu afirmación, pues lo que yo he encontrado es todo lo contrario:
> 
> En ésta web Deposit Protection of Swiss Banks and Securities Dealers se dice:
> 
> ...



Pues lo leí en alguno de los comunicados internos o en la documentación de SQB. No tengo tiempo de buscar ni pooner enlaces, sorry, pero según entendí, el FGD suizo no cubre las cuentas de los no residentes, al menos eso creo recordar.


----------



## damnit (29 May 2012)

Pregunta, para hacer una transferencia, basta con que a mi banco le de el IBAN verdad? en el menú principal me aparecen los saldos en las tres monedas (USD,EUR,CHF), todos en cero por ahora, cuando yo transfiera, ¿en qué moneda quedarán?


----------



## vicenmadrid (29 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Has podido averiguar alguna cosa?
> En Openbank casi seguro que te cobran el 0.56% por ser fuera de la zona euro, pero habria que confirmarlo. Y en ING, tiene que ser la cuenta nómina, no?



En Open Bank me han dicho que me cobraban también. Al final, como tengo cuenta en Interactive Brokers, he hecho la transferencia desde esa cuenta. Estos no te cobran por la primera transferencia en el mes; si haces más de una transferencia (en el mismo mes) te cuesta 8 euros.


----------



## vicenmadrid (29 May 2012)

quería compartir esta información, y saber si alguien lo ha intentado. Constulté por e-mail con la Caixa, y me dijeron que si tienes cuenta con ellos podía abrir (a través de ellos) una cuenta en el extranjero con cualquier banco que pertenezca a la red UniCash. En otros foros he oído que esto se puede hacer, pero solo para empresas, no para particulares ¿sabéis algo del tema?


----------



## faraón a crédito (30 May 2012)

Hecho, al leer la noticia de que Europa da la patada a Rajao. Me he abierto una cuenta y todo super fácil.

Ahora a esperar la carta y a tener todo preparado por si hay que apretar el botón pánico y transferir lo poco que tengo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Pregunta, para hacer una transferencia, basta con que a mi banco le de el IBAN verdad? en el menú principal me aparecen los saldos en las tres monedas (USD,EUR,CHF), todos en cero por ahora, cuando yo transfiera, ¿en qué moneda quedarán?



Con el IBAN es suficiente. 

Como transferirás euros, tu cuenta quedará en euros, aunque luego puedes cambiar a dólares o CHF. 



vicenmadrid dijo:


> quería compartir esta información, y saber si alguien lo ha intentado. Constulté por e-mail con la Caixa, y me dijeron que si tienes cuenta con ellos podía abrir (a través de ellos) una cuenta en el extranjero con cualquier banco que pertenezca a la red UniCash. En otros foros he oído que esto se puede hacer, pero solo para empresas, no para particulares ¿sabéis algo del tema?



No, pero desconfía si te lo ha dicho La Caixa. Que yo sepa para particulares es mentira.



faraón a crédito dijo:


> Hecho, al leer la noticia de que Europa da la patada a Rajao. Me he abierto una cuenta y todo super fácil.
> 
> Ahora a esperar la carta y a tener todo preparado por si hay que apretar el botón pánico y transferir lo poco que tengo.



Mal de muchos...esperemos que no sea necesario pese a todo.


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Si gorki, tengo cuenta nómina. A mi también me ha extrañado. Como te digo, por teléfono la información que me han dado ha sido esa: 9 euros de comisión por no se que, otros 9 euros de otro tipo de comision, y un porcentaje según la cantidad a transferir.
> 
> Es cierto que a veces la información telefónica no se corresponde con la operativa on-line, pero la verdad es que no me atrevo a hacer por ahora la transferencia no vaya a ser que me claven. Gorki, ¿tu ya has hecho la transferencia desde ing?



Hay una normativa que obliga a notificar los gastos antes de efectuar la transferencia y donde puedes cancelar. Te sale un resumen de origen, destino, importe, titulares, etc, y coste de la operación.


----------



## apunt (30 May 2012)

Buenas chicos!

Que haríais vosotros con 15000€? 

Cambiar a otra moneda y guardarlo en casa.
Llevarlo a una cuenta del extranjero.
Comprar acciones de valores seguros que coticen en suiza o eeuu.
Cancelar un crédito personal de 13000€
Dejarlo en la cuenta actual de hispanistan.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## opilano (30 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> quería compartir esta información, y saber si alguien lo ha intentado. Constulté por e-mail con la Caixa, y me dijeron que si tienes cuenta con ellos podía abrir (a través de ellos) una cuenta en el extranjero con cualquier banco que pertenezca a la red UniCash. En otros foros he oído que esto se puede hacer, pero solo para empresas, no para particulares ¿sabéis algo del tema?





Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No, pero desconfía si te lo ha dicho La Caixa. Que yo sepa para particulares es mentira.



Te equivocas. La Caixa ofrece posibilidad de abrir cuentas en bancos extranjeros, entre ellos en Societe Generale en Francia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...08011-abrir-cuenta-francia-y-cosilla-mas.html

Eso si, tienes que dar con la persona que sepa de que le estas hablando. Como en casi todos los bancos y cajas, hay mucho ignorante en La Caixa también.


----------



## damnit (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Con el IBAN es suficiente.
> 
> Como transferirás euros, tu cuenta quedará en euros, aunque luego puedes cambiar a dólares o CHF. .



Y qué aconsejas, eur o chf?


----------



## roygbiv (30 May 2012)

apunt dijo:


> Buenas chicos!
> 
> Que haríais vosotros con 15000€?
> 
> ...



Cancela todas tus deudas. En resto, en efectivo en casa.


----------



## apunt (30 May 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Cancela todas tus deudas. En resto, en efectivo en casa.



es mejor cancelar las deudas que tener algo ahorrado para cualquier imprevisto?

gracias


----------



## sapoconcho (30 May 2012)

Siempre que puedas pagar la deuda es mejor tener deuda. Podrás conseguir algo de rentabilidad por el resto de los ahorros y pagar menos por el interés de la deuda. Un apalancamiento limitado es la base de la financiación. Ahora sí, sácale rendimiento a los ahorros porque si los vas a dejar en bancolchón...

Salu2.


----------



## Enterao (30 May 2012)

donde se paga menos por la deuda que lo que da un deposito ?

es por tanto mejor cancelar la deuda . a no ser que tuviera una inversion al 6%...pero eso donde es ?


----------



## CASA (30 May 2012)

Han puesto esto en el principal, lo copio aquí por si es de utilidad. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/313172-swiss-government-issues-debt-at-negative-interest-rate-as-investors-seek-safety-of-franc.html


----------



## vicenmadrid (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Hay una normativa que obliga a notificar los gastos antes de efectuar la transferencia y donde puedes cancelar. Te sale un resumen de origen, destino, importe, titulares, etc, y coste de la operación.



Gracias Kikelon, así lo haré. Con el tema de los gastos y comisiones hay que ir con pies de plomo, ya no solo por el dinero que te cuestan, sino también por la cara de tonto que se le queda a uno cuando te las cobran y no lo esperabas.


----------



## kosfer (30 May 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Cancela todas tus deudas. En resto, en efectivo en casa.




Si estamos aquí hablando de sacar el dinero de España, es pq pensamos que va a haber un corralito, para que haya corralito España tendrá q salirse del Euro, si España vuelve a la peseta todo lo q se importe será mucho más caro por lo que la inflación se disparará. Si la inflación se dispara, las deudas cada día que pase serán menores, o lo que es lo mismo la inflación beneficia a los deudores y perjudica a los ahorradores. Todo depende, pero lo último que haría sería cancelar la deuda. Lo difícil de responder es donde sacar rentabilidad a los 15000 euros ahorrados, pero yo ni loco, cancelaba la deuda, eso t lo aseguro!

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 May 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Si estamos aquí hablando de sacar el dinero de España, es pq pensamos que va a haber un corralito, para que haya corralito España tendrá q salirse del Euro, si España vuelve a la peseta todo lo q se importe será mucho más caro por lo que la inflación se disparará. Si la inflación se dispara, las deudas cada día que pase serán menores, o lo que es lo mismo la inflación beneficia a los deudores y perjudica a los ahorradores. Todo depende, pero lo último que haría sería cancelar la deuda.



Todo correcto, pero también hay que tener en cuenta la probable devaluación de la neopeseta (30-40%) respecto al euro, no?


----------



## damnit (30 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> donde se paga menos por la deuda que lo que da un deposito ?
> 
> es por tanto mejor cancelar la deuda . a no ser que tuviera una inversion al 6%...pero eso donde es ?



Me ha dicho mi amigo el del banco que hay un producto mú güeno: las preferentes :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sapoconcho (30 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> donde se paga menos por la deuda que lo que da un deposito ?
> 
> es por tanto mejor cancelar la deuda . a no ser que tuviera una inversion al 6%...pero eso donde es ?



Evidentemente en ningún sitio, por propia lógica. Ni me parece que yo haya indicado este punto. Ahora, el que quiera entender, que entienda, que ya veo que es usted un polemista experto.


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

apunt dijo:


> es mejor cancelar las deudas que tener algo ahorrado para cualquier imprevisto?
> 
> gracias



Cancela la deuda, eso ya es más liquidez al més, justo lo que dedicabas a pagar cuotas e intereses.
No vas a encontrar ningún depósito que te de más que el interes que te cobran por un préstamo personal, pero ni de lejos. 
Cancela insensato!


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> donde se paga menos por la deuda que lo que da un deposito ?
> 
> es por tanto mejor cancelar la deuda . a no ser que tuviera una inversion al 6%...pero eso donde es ?



Ni siquiera al 6%. De un crédito personal que es lo que ha dicho, no creo que pague menos del 8% a no ser que sea financiación al consumo de estos especiales al 0% pero no suelen ser para importes tan altos, tiene más pinta de crédito para coche.


----------



## Actarus (30 May 2012)

Me confirman desde Swissquote que el fondo de garantía cubre *a los no residentes* igualmente. Lo digo por los que piensen que es algo importante. Además me han confirmado también lo ya comentado por algún forero, si haces una transferencia en euros llega allí en euros, si la haces en CHF llega en CHF... etc, no hay una moneda por defecto.


----------



## vicenmadrid (30 May 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Me ha dicho mi amigo el del banco que hay un producto mú güeno: las preferentes :XX::XX::XX:



Damnit, eres un cachondo


----------



## vicenmadrid (30 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Me confirman desde Swissquote que el fondo de garantía cubre *a los no residentes* igualmente. Lo digo por los que piensen que es algo importante. Además me han confirmado también lo ya comentado por algún forero, si haces una transferencia en euros llega allí en euros, si la haces en CHF llega en CHF... etc, no hay una moneda por defecto.



Exacto, y luego en tu cuenta en Swissquote puede hacer los cambios que quieres (euros a francos, francos a dolares, etc.)


----------



## skipyy (30 May 2012)

La transferencia se puede hacer al mismo tiempo que se manda el contrato? o la cuenta no está activa hasta que reciban la documentación?


----------



## sapoconcho (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Cancela la deuda, eso ya es más liquidez al més, justo lo que dedicabas a pagar cuotas e intereses.
> No vas a encontrar ningún depósito que te de más que el interes que te cobran por un préstamo personal, pero ni de lejos.
> Cancela insensato!



Evidentemente no va a encontrar ese depósito pero también se va a quedar sin liquidez. Si encuentra un depósito al 4 el suyo quedará (aprox. excepto impuestos) a su interés actual -4% lo que seguro es un buen interés por una deuda de ese monto y él tan contento con 13.000 leros en el bolsillo. Lo paga aplazado y sigue teniendo liquidez.

No es ninguna locura, en el panorama actual, estar apalancado si se puede ir pagando cómodamente el préstamo. Si le conviene o no cancelar sólo lo puede decidir él.

PS. Si alguien encuentra un depósito que pague más que la deuda que avise, voy al banco mañana a pedir 1 trillón de euros. :

PS2. Este hilo no íba de SwissQuote??, porque se está viciando tela :abajo:


----------



## sapoconcho (30 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Damnit, eres un cachondo



Fuera del mal-negocio bancario hay renta fija española y europea cotizando a precios más que interesantes...


----------



## sapoconcho (30 May 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> La transferencia se puede hacer al mismo tiempo que se manda el contrato? o la cuenta no está activa hasta que reciban la documentación?



No, has de esperar a recibir la documentación para que activen la cuenta. Ellos te enviarán otra carta con una contraseña para entrar en la página web con tu login-pass y otra dónde te confirmarán que la cuenta está operativa.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Me confirman desde Swissquote que el fondo de garantía cubre *a los no residentes* igualmente. Lo digo por los que piensen que es algo importante. Además me han confirmado también lo ya comentado por algún forero, si haces una transferencia en euros llega allí en euros, si la haces en CHF llega en CHF... etc, no hay una moneda por defecto.



Pues yo estaba convencido de haber leido que no, pero bueno, no tiene mucha importancia, porque ni la banca suiza es la española, ni los FGD parecen servir de nada. 

Vamos, que en caso de ver venir una subida de prima de riesgo suiza ...tranquilos pero no mucho, a abrir cuenta en Thailandia . 



skipyy dijo:


> La transferencia se puede hacer al mismo tiempo que se manda el contrato? o la cuenta no está activa hasta que reciban la documentación?



Cómo vas a poner transferencia si la cuenta no existe?. La cabeza a veces también sirve para pensar :rolleye:



sapoconcho dijo:


> No, has de esperar a recibir la documentación para que activen la cuenta. Ellos te enviarán otra carta con una contraseña para entrar en la página web con tu login-pass y otra dónde te confirmarán que la cuenta está operativa.



el login viene ya en los papeles del contrato, el password te lo mandan luego y la carta de coordenadas aparte. Iba a contestar antes, pero ya lo ha hecho sapoconcho. Gracias.


----------



## Actarus (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Vamos, que en caso de ver venir una subida de prima de riesgo suiza ...tranquilos pero no mucho, a abrir cuenta en Thailandia .



¿Vamos abriendo el hilo? )


----------



## IVNP71 (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues yo estaba convencido de haber leido que no, pero bueno, no tiene mucha importancia, porque ni la banca suiza es la española, ni los FGD parecen servir de nada.
> 
> Vamos, que en caso de ver venir una subida de prima de riesgo suiza ...tranquilos pero no mucho, a abrir cuenta en Thailandia .
> 
> ...





Cuanto tarda en llegar el password si por ejemplo ayer les llego toda la documentacion?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> ¿Vamos abriendo el hilo? )



por qué no?. Las precauciones siempre son pocas :fiufiu:

El password y lo demás tardarán 5 dias más o menos, no sé, tranqui que creo que estás a tiempo


----------



## skipyy (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Cómo vas a poner transferencia si la cuenta no existe?. La cabeza a veces también sirve para pensar :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> el login viene ya en los papeles del contrato, el password te lo mandan luego y la carta de coordenadas aparte. Iba a contestar antes, pero ya lo ha hecho sapoconcho. Gracias.



La cuenta si existe, al menos virtualmente, en la documentación tengo el número de cuenta, está pendiente devolverla firmada junto al dni cotejado.


----------



## apunt (30 May 2012)

gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones, voy a estudiarlas, da gusto este foro.

saludos


----------



## IVNP71 (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> por qué no?. Las precauciones siempre son pocas :fiufiu:
> 
> El password y lo demás tardarán 5 dias más o menos, no sé, tranqui que creo que estás a tiempo



Pues no se que decirte porque el sabado me voy a Polonia de vacaciones....: 
Habra alguna otra manera de que puedan mandarme el password? Por e-mail por ejemplo? Es que seria una putada encontrarme en Polonia y no poder tener la password conmigo.Pero bueno..!!


----------



## Actarus (30 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte porque el sabado me voy a Polonia de vacaciones....:
> Habra alguna otra manera de que puedan mandarme el password? Por e-mail por ejemplo? Es que seria una putada encontrarme en Polonia y no poder tener la password conmigo.Pero bueno..!!



NO creo sería un fallo de seguriad enorme. Haz que te cojan el correo y te lo digan, por ejemplo, entras y seguidamente lo cambias y ya está.


----------



## apunt (30 May 2012)

porque meter los 15000 en la cuenta Suiza que comentais, merece la pena? o es poca cantida para esto.

saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## IzsI (31 May 2012)

apunt dijo:


> porque meter los 15000 en la cuenta Suiza que comentais, merece la pena? o es poca cantida para esto.
> 
> saludos y gracias de nuevo



como si metes 100€... no metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta y punto. Swissquote está bien para diversificar y más seguro que cualquier banco español.


----------



## apunt (31 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> como si metes 100€... no metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta y punto. Swissquote está bien para diversificar y más seguro que cualquier banco español.



Tengo otra duda respecto a si existiera una salida del euro con la consiguiente devaluación de la moneda que adquirieramos respecto a otras, ¿el gobierno español podría obligar a los bancos extranjeros con depósitos españoles a realizar el cambio que ellos les dijeran?

Saludos


----------



## kosfer (31 May 2012)

apunt dijo:


> Tengo otra duda respecto a si existiera una salida del euro con la consiguiente devaluación de la moneda que adquirieramos respecto a otras, ¿el gobierno español podría obligar a los bancos extranjeros con depósitos españoles a realizar el cambio que ellos les dijeran?
> 
> Saludos



Tu le puedes obligar a tu vecino a qué haga en su casa lo que tú quieras? Pues lo mismo! Date cuenta que Suiza vive de su sistema financiero, si hiciesen algo así saldrían todos los capitales de allí y tendrían que volver a vivir de las vacas. No tiene sentido, como no tiene sentido que pongan un impuesto por repatriar capitales, pq eso es precisamente lo q va a necesitar el gobierno en caso d volver a la peseta. Por qué te crees que van a hacer ahora la amnistía fiscal? Pq necesitan dinero y les da igual de donde venga. Pues en caso de vuelva a la peseta, necesitarán divisas y si vienen de Suiza o de donde sea, pues mejor que mejor...


----------



## apunt (31 May 2012)

desde la cuenta nomina del santander con el plan queremos ser tu banco, creo que también es gratuito realizar transferencias a Suiza.

Transferencias, giros y órdenes de pago (en euros) emitidas y recibidas en la U.E. (hasta 50.000 €).

Santander


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2012)

apunt dijo:


> Transferencias, giros y órdenes de pago (en euros) emitidas y recibidas en la U.E. (hasta 50.000 €).



Precisamente, el problema es que Suiza no está en la Unión Europea, ni siquiera en la zona euro. Por lo que la mayoria de los bancos te cobra lo mismo que transferir al Congo Belga.


----------



## casapapiMIX (31 May 2012)

hola foreros

vosotros que sabéis mucho más que yo de esto, ¿qué opináis de lo que dicen en este blog de swissquote?

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo


----------



## apunt (31 May 2012)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> hola foreros
> 
> vosotros que sabéis mucho más que yo de esto, ¿qué opináis de lo que dicen en este blog de swissquote?
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo



al final lo mejor va a ser gastárselo


----------



## apunt (31 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Suiza (junto con Islandia y algún otro país) pertenece al área SEPA, por lo que las transferencias hacia y desde Suiza deben tener las mismas comisiones que a otros países de la zona Euro.



entonces desde el santander con el plan queremos ser tu banco, seria la transferencia gratuita, no?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Enterao (31 May 2012)

entonces si es de la zona esa sepa cualquier banco con cualquier tipo de cuenta te tiene que cobrar mas o menos lo mismo ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Suiza (junto con Islandia y algún otro país) pertenece al área SEPA, por lo que las transferencias hacia y desde Suiza deben tener las mismas comisiones que a otros países de la zona Euro.



A ver, no nos pongamos nerviosos y vayamos por partes, según Relaciones entre Suiza y la Unión Europea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre , Suiza pertenece a la AELC pero a pesar de tener múltiples tratados con la UE no es un miembro estándar.

Segundo, personalmente contacte con Bankinter y OpenBank, los dos con condiciones similares para las transferencias: gratuitas si menos de 50K€ y dentro de la UE y Zona Euro respectivamente. Y los dos me confirmaron que no consideran a Suiza (ni Andorra, pero si Luxemburgo) como paises que cumplen las condiciones.

Por tanto, mas allá de la discusión técnica, y dado que se hablaba de la gratuidad de las transferencias para Suiza, yo digo que no creo que sean gratuitas, o que como mínimo Apunt lo consulte personalmente antes de montar todo el plan.


----------



## Alami (31 May 2012)

Seria interesante aclarar las diferentes comisiones de los bancos y oficinas. 
A mí me han cobrado una comisión suplementaria de 6,7 euros por intermediación entre bancos de suiza.


----------



## IzsI (31 May 2012)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> hola foreros
> 
> vosotros que sabéis mucho más que yo de esto, ¿qué opináis de lo que dicen en este blog de swissquote?
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo




ya se ha hablado de ese blog unas páginas atrás, revisa el hilo ¡¡¡


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Seria interesante aclarar las diferentes comisiones de los bancos y oficinas.
> A mí me han cobrado una comisión suplementaria de 6,7 euros por intermediación entre bancos de suiza.



Me parece bien el aparcar las opiniones y el comentar hechos y experiencias directas:

*Openbank y Bankinter:*
Gratuitas para zona euro/union europea para importes inferiores a 50.000€

Consulta telefónica a Openbank y Bankinter: Andorra y Suiza no entran en este caso, por lo que se pagan un 0.6% con un mínimo de 10€ aprox. Es decir, 60€ por cada 10.000€ transferidos.

*ING Nómina/sin nómina:*
Igual que los otros dentro de la zona euro, pero fijas de solo 42€ al resto de paises.

De hecho, buscando una solución al problema ayer abrí una cuenta ING sin nómina unicamente para ahorrarme los 300€ de transferencia que me cobraban en OpenBank.


----------



## minosabe (31 May 2012)

Por fin he mandado los papeles a suiza.
Ahora espero que no se demoren lo mismo ellos.

Una pregunta que ya sé que se ha respondido a medias en el hilo:

-Por motivos de trabajo esta semana estoy sin mi mujer y quiero enviar su documentación, no para cuenta conjunta sino simplemente darle poder para en caso que yo la palme ella saque el dinero. ¿Se la ha de poner como attorney? ¿Alguien lo ha hecho después de abierta la cuenta,ya que ahora no tengo los papeles?


----------



## Vidar (31 May 2012)

Si, lo de autorizado (attorney) lo puedes hacer después. Y viniendo al caso:

¿Alguien puede comentar si hay un fallecimiento *como recuperan los herederos la cuenta suiza*?

¿Hay alguna normativa especial en Suiza respecto a eso? Lo pregunto por el mito que hay.

Gracias.


----------



## sapoconcho (31 May 2012)

Según la propia SQB:



> Death of the account holder; what needs to be done?
> In such an event, please telephone us so that we can discuss the procedure to be followed.



No recuerdo dónde (pero creo que entre la documentación legal de su página) se aplica la herencia y testamento. Vamos, que nos que el dinero se lo queden ellos ni nada así. Si estamos diciendo que Suiza es un país seguro y tal y cual, imagínate qué país bananero sería si no admitiese herencias.
Otra cosa es las llamadas "dormant accounts". Una especie de cuentas durmientes en las que les ha sido imposible por ningún medio contactar con el titular. Pero aún estas cuentas no se pierden, pasan a control del Banco Central Suizo (creo recordar que leí) y se puede reclamar sobre ellas.
Como ejemplo, todavía se están reclamando sobre "dormant accounts" de los antiguos nazis que tenían en Suiza y que fueron identificadas en 2001.

En todo caso, en mi opinión, pueda ser preferible la opción autorizado que la opción co-titular (por el tema de la renta e interes, y que Hacienda no relacione a tu compañero/a con la cuenta en Suiza). Además, en caso de ponerlo de cotitular, ¿habría que declararlo también al BdE? al fin y al cabo legalmente le pertenece el 50% de la cuenta. Ahí lo dejo.

PS. A ver si cuando tenga un rato busco en la docu legal de SQB ande está lo de la herencia.
PS2. Que alguien me corrija pero creo que si palmas la cuenta se quedará en suspenso hasta que se aclare el tema de herencias aunque tengas un autorizado. En caso de cotitular podrá disponer del 50% de la cuenta. Claro, si el banco se entera...


----------



## Vidar (31 May 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Según la propia SQB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho en el DD1 hay que poner por detrás a los cotitulares.

Gracias por encontrar por mí lo de las herencias :Aplauso:


----------



## mecaweto (31 May 2012)

Bueno, sigo progresando. He hecho una transferencia de 1000 euros a ver que tal desde la cuenta nómina de ING. No me han cobrado nada de comisión por la transferencia y a las 36 horas Swissquote me ha mandado un email para que decirme que tenía una notificación. He entrado y ahí estaban los flamantes 1000 euros.

Ahora, a decidir que parte de los ahorros mando para allí y a buscar otra cesta para los otros huevos.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (31 May 2012)

Bueno yo ya he pedido los papeles y me han contestado al minuto.

Por cierto, yo no tengo la cuenta no nómina, sino la normal. ¿Cómo hacerlo sólo para lo de las transferencias? Hay que transferir todos los meses una cantidad de dinero o no hace falta? Muchas gracias.

Dear Mr ................, 



Put your savings to work for you with our Dynamic Savings Account

Thank you for your application to open a Dynamic Savings Account with Swissquote Bank Ltd. We will process your application within the next 24 hours and send you your information pack by post.

To enable your new account to be activated as quickly as possible, please complete, sign and return all the documents promptly upon receipt. An explanatory check-list will be enclosed to help clarify the actions you will need to take.

Once your account has been activated, you can select your preferred savings option in the currency of your choice (CHF, EUR, USD). You can then start benefiting from excellent savings rates, taking advantage of our stock investment models or making fiduciary investments when the situation on the markets so permits. 

Should you have any questions concerning your application, please do not hesitate to contact our Customer Care Center. 



Yours sincerely, 

Swissquote Bank Ltd. 



The information in this Internet e-mail and its attached files is confidential and may be legally privileged. It is intended solely for the addressee. Access by any other person to this Internet e-mail is not authorized. If you are not the intended recipient, please delete this Internet e-mail. Any disclosure of this Internet e-mail or of the parties to it, any copying, distribution or any action taken or omitted to be taken in reliance upon this e-mail is prohibited and may be unlawful. Any views or opinions presented are solely those of the originator and do not necessarily represent those of the Group, unless they come from a person formally authorized to do so.


----------



## lucky starr (31 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Entonces, parece que en caso de querer depositar en bancos que no sean de "inversión", es necesaria una cantidad mínima (parece ser que 100k) y presencia física.
> 
> Incido en la pregunta que he realizado anteriormente. ¿sería posible ahorrarse el viaje si se otorga apoderamiento a un residente en suiza para que, en tu nombre, abra la cuenta? Me refiero a poder notarial, debidamente traducido y con copia compulsada de DNI, pasaporte, certificado de empadronamiento (que acredite tu residencia).
> 
> ...



En España mucchos bancos NO permiten abrir cuenta con un poder notarial. Te dejan operar, pero NO abrir la cuenta.

desconzco el funcionamiento en Suiza.


----------



## Actarus (31 May 2012)

Una pregunta. En la declaración de cuenta al BDE, con formulario DD1, ¿habéis puesto el número de cuenta? En principio no es obligatorio.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Una pregunta. En la declaración de cuenta al BDE, con formulario DD1, ¿habéis puesto el número de cuenta? En principio no es obligatorio.



Me apunto a la duda, si no es obligatorio mejor no ponerlo, no?
De hecho, si tanto insisten que es por fines estadísticos (cuantas cuentas y cuanto dinero en el exterior) no necesitarán para nada el número. Ojalá tengamos suerte con tu intuición.


----------



## Actarus (31 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me apunto a la duda, si no es obligatorio mejor no ponerlo, no?
> De hecho, si tanto insisten que es por fines estadísticos (cuantas cuentas y cuanto dinero en el exterior) no necesitarán para nada el número. Ojalá tengamos suerte con tu intuición.



OLVIDAOS, al darle a seguir si lo dejas en blanco te dice que es obligatorio :: Pero no lleva asterisco ese campo... en fin, this is Spain.


----------



## kikelon (31 May 2012)

Hola, ha ido a la policía mi mujer a compulsar su dni y el mio con las fotocopias y se han puesto bordes y al final ha venido con unos papeles que hay que rellenar ¿? donde pone:
_
"D.[tu nombre] con numero de DNI [tu dni] nacido en [poblacion], provincia de [provincia], hijo de [tus padres] y con domicilio en C/ [tu calle], núm [número], Municipio [municipio], Tel.: [teléfono],
SOLICITA
Le sea compulsada copia del Documento Nacional de Identidad, al serle necesaria por motivos <motivos>
Ciudad, a [dia] de [mes] de 2009 (si, pone 2009, son unos catetos)"_

¿A alguien le han hecho rellenar esto? Y le dice la funcionaria que ponga el banco que es ¿realmente están en su derecho? Estos datos se proporcionan luego al Banco de España, no sé porqué tienen que pedirlos. Esto sucede en Valencia, zona 0, en Mayo de 2012.


----------



## Actarus (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Hola, ha ido a la policía mi mujer a compulsar su dni y el mio con las fotocopias y se han puesto bordes y al final ha venido con unos papeles que hay que rellenar ¿? donde pone:
> _
> "D.[tu nombre] con numero de DNI [tu dni] nacido en [poblacion], provincia de [provincia], hijo de [tus padres] y con domicilio en C/ [tu calle], núm [número], Municipio [municipio], Tel.: [teléfono],
> SOLICITA
> ...



Vete a otra comisaría y punto. No tienen que preguntar nada de nada. Tampoco hay que rellenar nada.


----------



## kikelon (31 May 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Vete a otra comisaría y punto. No tienen que preguntar nada de nada. Tampoco hay que rellenar nada.



Me han dicho que solo compulsan en las comisarías donde hacen el DNI ¿esto es cierto? La policia cada día quiere hacer menos, en valencia solo hay tres que expidan DNI. Recuerdo haber compulsado hace muchísimos años (más de 20) un dni y no me pidieron NADA, me pusieron un cuño y listo, no sé ahora porque esa manía de atribuirse poderes que no tienen, y si les rechistas aún te dan un disgusto. Estas cosas me cabrean mucho!


----------



## Alami (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Me han dicho que solo compulsan en las comisarías donde hacen el DNI ¿esto es cierto? La policia cada día quiere hacer menos, en valencia solo hay tres que expidan DNI. Recuerdo haber compulsado hace muchísimos años (más de 20) un dni y no me pidieron NADA, me pusieron un cuño y listo, no sé ahora porque esa manía de atribuirse poderes que no tienen, y si les rechistas aún te dan un disgusto. Estas cosas me cabrean mucho!



Me parece absurdo el requerimiento en el que podrias poner la fecha del alzamiento de Millans del Bosch.
La razón puede ser tener una copia compulsada en casa.

Creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es ir tú, si quieres rellenas allí mismo el papel y pones cara de pocos amigos.


----------



## IzsI (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Me han dicho que solo compulsan en las comisarías donde hacen el DNI ¿esto es cierto? La policia cada día quiere hacer menos, en valencia solo hay tres que expidan DNI. Recuerdo haber compulsado hace muchísimos años (más de 20) un dni y no me pidieron NADA, me pusieron un cuño y listo, no sé ahora porque esa manía de atribuirse poderes que no tienen, y si les rechistas aún te dan un disgusto. Estas cosas me cabrean mucho!



Dejate de comisarias y mañana mismo vete a un notario, te lo hacen en 5 minutos y de 4 o 5 euros no pasa.


----------



## kikelon (31 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Me parece absurdo el requerimiento en el que podrias poner la fecha del alzamiento de Millans del Bosch.
> La razón puede ser tener una copia compulsada en casa.
> 
> Creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es ir tú, si quieres rellenas allí mismo el papel y pones cara de pocos amigos.



Voy a probar en otra ¿puede decirse simplemente que quiero tener una copia compulsada?¿y si me preguntan para que?¿para tenerla?


----------



## kikelon (31 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Dejate de comisarias y mañana mismo vete a un notario, te lo hacen en 5 minutos y de 4 o 5 euros no pasa.



Y donde encuentro yo un notario en Valencia? No conozco ninguno


----------



## Alami (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Y donde encuentro yo un notario en Valencia? No conozco ninguno



Busca en Google "notario Valencia".

Ve con cuidado según en que web entres porque las de los abogados y notarios suelen estar contaminadas por virus (son una pandilla de inútiles).


----------



## kikelon (31 May 2012)

Un notario lo lleva a la policia o da fé él mismo?


----------



## Alami (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Un notario lo lleva a la policia o da fé él mismo?



La fe el mismo.

Lo puedes llevar a cualquier organismo oficial, pero te pueden cobrar porque ellos no han emitido los documentos. La policia lo debe hacer gratuitamente porque los ha emitido.


----------



## pedrolo (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Voy a probar en otra ¿puede decirse simplemente que quiero tener una copia compulsada?¿y si me preguntan para que?¿para tenerla?



Sí. Les dices que es para llevar encima la compulsada y dejar en casa el DNI original y así te evitas los disgustos de perderlo


----------



## pedrolo (31 May 2012)

Supongo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que el motivo principal de abrir la cuenta con Swissquote es no sufrir los efectos de la devaluación al salirnos/expulsarnos del euro. Pero me queda una duda y como me da pereza llamar a mi banco, lo pregunto por aquí y si alguien sabe la respuesta que deje constancia escrita:

Si las cuentas en España pasan a neopesetas, ¿vuestro banco admitiría la transferencia en euros/dólares/francos que os hiciérais desde Swissquote? 
Preguntado de otra manera: ahora mismo, ¿tenéis experiencia en que os hagan transferencias en divisa extranjera y que vuestro banco hispanistaní os las acepte y convierta en los acuales euros?
Porque el dinero en la cuenta de Swissquote no creo que puedas convertirlo en neopesetas antes de traértelo a España y lo de irse a Suiza a sacar el dinero puede ser un poco caro...


----------



## vicenmadrid (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Voy a probar en otra ¿puede decirse simplemente que quiero tener una copia compulsada?¿y si me preguntan para que?¿para tenerla?



Si, diles eso. Cuanta menos información, mejor


----------



## Alami (31 May 2012)

pedrolo dijo:


> Supongo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que el motivo principal de abrir la cuenta con Swissquote es no sufrir los efectos de la devaluación al salirnos/expulsarnos del euro. Pero me queda una duda y como me da pereza llamar a mi banco, lo pregunto por aquí y si alguien sabe la respuesta que deje constancia escrita:
> 
> Si las cuentas en España pasan a neopesetas, ¿vuestro banco admitiría la transferencia en euros/dólares/francos que os hiciérais desde Swissquote?
> Preguntado de otra manera: ahora mismo, ¿tenéis experiencia en que os hagan transferencias en divisa extranjera y que vuestro banco hispanistaní os las acepte y convierta en los acuales euros?
> Porque el dinero en la cuenta de Swissquote no creo que puedas convertirlo en neopesetas antes de traértelo a España y lo de irse a Suiza a sacar el dinero puede ser un poco caro...



La moneda de la transferencia la fijas tú (la comisión ellos)


----------



## vicenmadrid (31 May 2012)

Tengo cuenta abierta en SQ y parte de mis ahorros. Por el tema de la diversificación, he seguido buscando otros bancos extranjeros donde se pueda abrir cuentas para no residentes, y con la posibilidad de hacerlo on-line. Me gustaría comentaros lo que he encontrado:
TD bank: me han enviado los formularios por e-mail.
SEB (banco sueco): estos me han dicho que les rellene los formularios, y que una vez que los estudien, ya me darán contestación. Es decir, que de entrada no me lo han echado para atrás.
He estado buscando algún banco de Lietchenstein, pero no he encontrado nada. ¿lo ha intentado alguien?


----------



## Korben Dallas (31 May 2012)

¿Por qué no se puede hacer la copia certificada del DNI en la comisaría y hay que ir a un notario? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## minosabe (31 May 2012)

¿Alguien definitivamente piensa ir a Lux a abrir cuenta en ING en ese país?
Sería bueno tener la certeza de que eso es posible... Yo me apuntaría.


----------



## Enterao (31 May 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> bueno, sigo progresando. He hecho una transferencia de 1000 euros a ver que tal desde la cuenta nómina de ing. No me han cobrado nada de comisión por la transferencia y a las 36 horas swissquote me ha mandado un email para que decirme que tenía una notificación. He entrado y ahí estaban los flamantes 1000 euros.
> 
> Ahora, a decidir que parte de los ahorros mando para allí y a buscar otra cesta para los otros huevos.



en que quedamos cobran 42 leuros o no ?


----------



## kikoseis (31 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Voy a probar en otra ¿puede decirse simplemente que quiero tener una copia compulsada?¿y si me preguntan para que?¿para tenerla?



Como no fui yo a mi mujer la pidieron una autorización firmada por mi. Pero no pidieron motivo.
De todas formas ese formulario será d gestión interna. No veo problema.

Por otra parte:
¿Cuanto tarda en llegar la clave?
Hace nueve días que mandé la compulsas y todavía no me han llegado las claves.(me estoy poniendo un poco stress).


----------



## anlloge (31 May 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Tengo cuenta abierta en SQ y parte de mis ahorros. Por el tema de la diversificación, he seguido buscando otros bancos extranjeros donde se pueda abrir cuentas para no residentes, y con la posibilidad de hacerlo on-line. Me gustaría comentaros lo que he encontrado:
> TD bank: me han enviado los formularios por e-mail.
> SEB (banco sueco): estos me han dicho que les rellene los formularios, y que una vez que los estudien, ya me darán contestación. Es decir, que de entrada no me lo han echado para atrás.
> He estado buscando algún banco de Lietchenstein, pero no he encontrado nada. ¿lo ha intentado alguien?



¿Los de TD bank de qué país te dirigiste?, lo digo porque originariamente son de Canadá, pero tienen en otros muchos (¿puedes poner el link de los que admiten abrir online la cuenta?)...¿Te dijeron los papeles que te van a pedir para abrirla?.

Respecto a lo de Lietchenstein yo miré varios bancos..., pero por lo que vi, en general, son bancos bastante elitistas ... da la impresión de que incluso 100k les parece poco.


----------



## Alienado en reconversión (31 May 2012)

Malos tiempos cuando un don nadie, como yo, tiene que abrir una cuenta en Suiza, pero esto es lo que toca hoy. En fin...

Me surge una pregunta al hilo de la regla de oro de 'diversificar': ¿Que porcentaje de vuestros ahorros pensais que es razonable, a fecha de hoy, traspasar a SwissQuote? ¿Pensáis que tener la cuenta lista por si empeora la situación es buena idea, o va siendo tarde para dar la orden de transferencia? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Enterao (31 May 2012)

Pues digo yo que habra que tener pasta aqui para comer por lo menos no ?

O TENEIS YA LOS LATUNES PARA VARIOS AÑOS ?


----------



## ramonimo (31 May 2012)

Buenas. 
Acabo de solicitar la apertura de una cuenta saving. 
En otro foro he leído que: "cuando se vayan a pasar fondos, si la cantidad excede los 10.000€/dia se tiene que presentar A PRIORI el modelo S1 en la AEAT (se puede hacer de forma telemática) conforme se está sacando dinero del país. Si no se presenta antes de realizar la transferència te pueden imponer multas de entre el 50 y 100% del capital transferido."
¿alguien puede confirmar esa afirmación? Lo digo porque ya había leído lo del DD1 y ahora aparece otro papel. ¿mando 9999 euros por dia?


----------



## IVNP71 (31 May 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Buenas.
> Acabo de solicitar la apertura de una cuenta saving.
> En otro foro he leído que: "cuando se vayan a pasar fondos, si la cantidad excede los 10.000€/dia se tiene que presentar A PRIORI el modelo S1 en la AEAT (se puede hacer de forma telemática) conforme se está sacando dinero del país. Si no se presenta antes de realizar la transferència te pueden imponer multas de entre el 50 y 100% del capital transferido."
> ¿alguien puede confirmar esa afirmación? Lo digo porque ya había leído lo del DD1 y ahora aparece otro papel. ¿mando 9999 euros por dia?



Explicate ramonimo!! Quieres decir que si transfieres mas de 10000 euros por ejemplo de ing a swissquote necesitas rellenar algun papel mas?ienso:
No lo entiendo!!


----------



## ramonimo (31 May 2012)

hola ivnp, lo mío era una pregunta. No sé si esto es así: ¿se refiere al caso de cuando se lleva dinero en metálico? Yo tampoco lo entendía al leerlo, pero valdría la pena aclararlo para quedarnos tranquilos...


----------



## pedrolo (31 May 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Buenas.
> Acabo de solicitar la apertura de una cuenta saving.
> En otro foro he leído que: "cuando se vayan a pasar fondos, si la cantidad excede los 10.000€/dia se tiene que presentar A PRIORI el modelo S1 en la AEAT (se puede hacer de forma telemática) conforme se está sacando dinero del país. Si no se presenta antes de realizar la transferència te pueden imponer multas de entre el 50 y 100% del capital transferido."
> ¿alguien puede confirmar esa afirmación? Lo digo porque ya había leído lo del DD1 y ahora aparece otro papel. ¿mando 9999 euros por dia?



Esta es otra buena. Yo tampoco sé cómo tomarme el tema. En principio, para entradas y salidas de España incluidos los medios electrónicos el tope son 10000 euros por persona *y viaje*
Expediente de Control de Cambios

¿Cómo hay que tomarse el tema?. Probablemente como usted dice, llevando 9999 euros por día :. A ver si hay alguien más versado.

Lo que sí es claro es que *no hay impedimento, sólo obligación de declarar *movimientos de más de diez mil euros.

Y otra cosa: ¿Alguien se ha informado del proceso de dar de baja la cuenta?


----------



## Vidar (31 May 2012)

el S1 es para movimientos de efectivo. 

Ni caso...


----------



## pedrolo (31 May 2012)

Alami dijo:


> La moneda de la transferencia la fijas tú (la comisión ellos)



Gracias, Alami, pero sigo casi igual, y necesito "reconfirmación" porque ignoro del todo el tema de las transferencias internacionales en distintas divisas:
¿Puedo o no puedo (acepta mi banco o no acepta) recibir una transferencia en dólares, por ejemplo, en mi actual cuenta (en euros hoy por hoy) en Hispanistán?. 
Porque en la cuenta de Swissquote no hay duda de que podría ordenar la transferencia en dólares/euros/francos, pero las cuentas de España ya estarían en neopesetas. ¿Aceptaría el banco hispanistaní la transferencia y convertiría el dinero en neopesetas? 

Disculpe mi ignorancia.


----------



## pedrolo (31 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> el S1 es para movimientos de efectivo.
> 
> Ni caso...



¿y los realizados por medios electrónicos?.

De lo que no hay duda es de que los que merodeamos este hilo no queremos dejar ni una rupia en España.:´(


----------



## IVNP71 (31 May 2012)

Pues yo por si acaso y por las moscas cuando transfiera dinero de ing a swissbank no hare mas de 10000 euros.Mas vale prevenir que curar.Si hay algun forero que nos pueda despejar las dudas se lo agradeceremos.


----------



## Vidar (31 May 2012)

pedrolo dijo:


> ¿y los realizados por medios electrónicos?.
> 
> De lo que no hay duda es de que los que merodeamos este hilo no queremos dejar ni una rupia en España.:´(



De tus transferencias de más de 3000€ ya da parte tu banco, no te preocupes.


----------



## Vidar (31 May 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues yo por si acaso y por las moscas cuando transfiera dinero de ing a swissbank no hare mas de 10000 euros.Mas vale prevenir que curar.Si hay algun forero que nos pueda despejar las dudas se lo agradeceremos.



tranquilos, la wiki también sabe de esto :rolleye:

Declaración S1 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ramonimo (31 May 2012)

pedrolo dijo:


> Esta es otra buena. Yo tampoco sé cómo tomarme el tema. En principio, para entradas y salidas de España incluidos los medios electrónicos el tope son 10000 euros por persona *y viaje*
> Expediente de Control de Cambios
> 
> ¿Cómo hay que tomarse el tema?. Probablemente como usted dice, llevando 9999 euros por día :. A ver si hay alguien más versado.
> ...



He encontrado esto TRADING > Services > Cash and Securities Transfer TRADING > Services > Cash and Securities Transfer sobre "cierre de cuenta" pero al abrirlo da a entender que cierras una cuenta para llevartelo todo a swissquote. Aparece al final en "public documents". Al menos eso es lo que me ha parecido de la posible traducción de la carta modelo:

```
Dear Sir, Dear Madam,

I would like to inform you hereby that I wish to close my account n° [n°] forthwith. Please proceed to transfer all my assets (cash and securities) to my account n° [123456] with Swissquote Bank (see enclosed transfer order and securities transfer).

Thanking you for a swift execution of my instructions, I remain, 

Yours sincerely,
```
Pero no he encontrado más. Tal vez la cuenta es imborrable :8:


----------



## Actarus (1 Jun 2012)

Por lo que me parece deducir, lo del modelo S1 es para pasar la aduana con dinero u otras formas de pago, pero vamso, ,cuando lo haces físicamente. De hecho hay que indicar cómo sales del país con el dinero (coche, vuelo, vuelo privado...etc). NO parece aplicar a transferencias. ¿Puede corrobarlo alguien con Hacienda?

Esta es la orden completa:

http://www.sepblac.es/espanol/legislacion/nmovcap/pdf/OMinisterial.pdf


----------



## kosfer (1 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Por lo que me parece deducir, lo del modelo S1 es para pasar la aduana con dinero u otras formas de pago, pero vamso, ,cuando lo haces físicamente. De hecho hay que indicar cómo sales del país con el dinero (coche, vuelo, vuelo privado...etc). NO parece aplicar a transferencias. ¿Puede corrobarlo alguien con Hacienda?
> 
> Esta es la orden completa:
> 
> http://www.sepblac.es/espanol/legislacion/nmovcap/pdf/OMinisterial.pdf



Yo se lo comenté hace un par de días a un asesor fiscal y me dijo que de momento con el DD1 al Banco de España sobra y ellos ya informan a Hacienda. El S1 es para movimientos en efectivo, es decir, si te vas a otro país con más de 10.000 euros en el bolsillo.


----------



## mecaweto (1 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> en que quedamos cobran 42 leuros o no ?



A mi me han cobrado 0 euros por transferir 1000 euros desde la cuenta nómina ING a Swissquote. El dinero ya está íntegro en Suiza, que tampoco ha cobrado nada por recibirlo. Desde otras cuentas de ING u otros bancos distintos no te puedo decir.

Hoy haré una transferencia mas tocha y cuento si cobran algo.


----------



## mecaweto (1 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> Pues digo yo que habra que tener pasta aqui para comer por lo menos no ?
> 
> O TENEIS YA LOS LATUNES PARA VARIOS AÑOS ?



La idea es repartirlo en varias cestas, Swissquote es solo una de ellas.


----------



## Korben Dallas (1 Jun 2012)

Ya tengo los documentos de SwissQuote en casa, ¿alguien me puede aclarar lo de la fotocopia del DNI certificada? ¿Comisaría o notario?

Gracias de antemano.

KD


----------



## elquetraelashostias (1 Jun 2012)

Korben Dallas dijo:


> Ya tengo los documentos de SwissQuote en casa, ¿alguien me puede aclarar lo de la fotocopia del DNI certificada? ¿Comisaría o notario?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> KD



pásate por notaría con tu D.N.I. o pasaporte. No olvides si vas a poner a otra persona en la cuenta legitimar también su DNI o pasaporte.

Te costará unos 3 o 4 euros si eres tú solo, el doble si sois 2.

Te lo digo porque no tendrás que hacer mucha cola, no te pedirán explicaciones y básicamente porque deduzco que si tienes ahorros y los quieres sacar del país, es porque básicamente nunca has pisado una Notaría :XX:

y porque en algunas hay tias cachorras en recepción :cook:


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> el S1 es para movimientos de efectivo.
> 
> Ni caso...



Efectivamente, sólo para efectivo. :Aplauso:

Es bueno informarse un poco antes de ir pulsando el botón del pánico. Con que entréis en la primera página que sale en google poniendo "S1 aeat" sale:
http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEA...s_de_Pago-_S1/Instrucciones/prev_blan_cap.pdf
donde lo dice muy claramente.

En cualquier caso, no hay razonamiento legal para declararlo ya que las transferencias electrónicas quedan perfectamente registradas. Otra cosa es sacar el dinero físico claro.

Salu2


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Jun 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> y porque en algunas hay tias cachorras en recepción :cook:



Certifico que a la notaría que he ido yo no es así, ni de lejos :XX::XX:


----------



## algalmon (1 Jun 2012)

Después de leer el hilo al completo creo que la mejor opcion para diversificar el ahorro desde mi punto de vista sería:
SwissQuote
Cambiar a dólares y guardar en casa
Comprar algo de oro
Como lo veis y en que porcentajes debería distribuirlos, existen mejores formas de diversificar desde vuestro punto de vista, que es mejor SwissQuote Bank o Dukascopy Bank, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## FlicRose (1 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> A mi me han cobrado 0 euros por transferir 1000 euros desde la cuenta nómina ING a Swissquote. El dinero ya está íntegro en Suiza, que tampoco ha cobrado nada por recibirlo. Desde otras cuentas de ING u otros bancos distintos no te puedo decir.
> 
> Hoy haré una transferencia mas tocha y cuento si cobran algo.



Lo mismo digo, una transferencia cuyo importe duplicaba el de mecaweto y sin comisiones ningunas.
Después de hacerla me llamaron para darme la bienvenida e informarme de cuatro tonterías.
Eso si, el acento del operador parecía indio (que es donde se instalan los callcenter baratos de habla inglesa)


----------



## elquetraelashostias (1 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Certifico que a la notaría que he ido yo no es así, ni de lejos :XX::XX:



A la que voy yo tampoco. Asustan a los lobos.

Que mala suerte tenemos...

En la época de burbuja sí que se estilaba poner macizas en recepción. Ahora ya no las pueden pagar, y ponen copistas viejas y mohosas ::


----------



## Korben Dallas (1 Jun 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> pásate por notaría con tu D.N.I. o pasaporte. No olvides si vas a poner a otra persona en la cuenta legitimar también su DNI o pasaporte.
> 
> Te costará unos 3 o 4 euros si eres tú solo, el doble si sois 2.
> 
> ...




hahahah gracias por la info, me decido por la notaría por lo de recepción! 

pd. añadir a otro como co-titular de la cuenta lo puedo hacer en cualquier momento un vez abierta la cuenta, ¿no?

KD


----------



## elquetraelashostias (1 Jun 2012)

Korben Dallas dijo:


> hahahah gracias por la info, me decido por la notaría por lo de recepción!
> 
> pd. añadir a otro como co-titular de la cuenta lo puedo hacer en cualquier momento un vez abierta la cuenta, ¿no?
> 
> KD



En teoría, supongo que se debe poder hacer. Yo lo he hecho directamente al abrir la cuenta. Imprímete esto, lo rellenas, y lo envias con el resto de documentación:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/contrat_compte_joint_v7_e.pdf

Ya nos contarás lo de la recepción de la notaría :o


----------



## me voy (1 Jun 2012)

Buenos días a todos
estoy esperando el password y tengo unas dudas.

1-impreso DD1
Cuándo hay que enviarlo,cuando recibes el password ó cuando haces la
1ª operación?
Si alguien ha mandado el PDF por correo,cuánto tiempo tardan en 
devolverlo?
Será mejor ir directamente a una oficina del BdE por si se hacen los 
suecos con la carta?

2-Hacienda
he optado por la opcción B (sin secreto bancario), y no sé si he 
hecho bien.
cómo lo habeis hecho vosotros?
hay algún formulario para revertir esto?

3-con las transferencias de 10k en adelante no lo veo claro
según lo que he leido incluye medios electrónicos.

un saludo y buena suerte a todos.


la compulsa del DNI la hice en el ayuntamiento (local authority),
gratis, sin problemas ni preguntas.


----------



## michinato (1 Jun 2012)

me voy dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> estoy esperando el password y tengo unas dudas.
> 
> 1-impreso DD1
> ...



Ojo, como la cuenta es multidivisa, si quereis hacer lo del DD1 legalmente y bien, hay que entregar 3 impresos, uno por cada moneda (Euro/Franco Suizo/Dolar).

Contado directamente por la persona del Banco de España que me atendió y a la que entregué personalmente los impresos.


----------



## anlloge (1 Jun 2012)

Lo del S1 fue creado en relación al blanqueo de capitales. Se refiere a llevar dinero físicamente, no a las transferencias. Es para realizar el control de movimientos de dinero que hacen en los desplazamientos los no residentes, los trabajadores desplazados y los viajeros. Las transferencias son fáciles de controlar y rastrear, pero el llevarlo físicamente no, por eso se establece esa obligación. Lo de "electrónico" se refiere a que podrías llevar físicamente algún tipo de monedero electrónico o similar y reconvertirlo fuera del país en dinero.


----------



## mecaweto (1 Jun 2012)

> Buenos días a todos
> estoy esperando el password y tengo unas dudas.
> 
> 1-impreso DD1
> ...



Tienes un mes desde que se activa la cuenta para hacerlo. Aqui hemos considerado que cuando te llega la carta con la contraseña es cuando puedes considerar la cuenta activa.



> Si alguien ha mandado el PDF por correo,cuánto tiempo tardan en
> devolverlo?
> Será mejor ir directamente a una oficina del BdE por si se hacen los
> suecos con la carta?



Yo lo he hecho todo por la web del BDE. Si tienes dni electrinico+lector o bien certificado digital lo firmas digitalmente y te genera el PDF con el código del registro de entrada.




> 2-Hacienda
> he optado por la opcción B (sin secreto bancario), y no sé si he
> hecho bien.
> cómo lo habeis hecho vosotros?
> hay algún formulario para revertir esto?



Yo también sin secreto bancario, no tengo nada que ocultar. Supongo que si vuelves a mandar por correo el formulario marcando la otra opción pasarás a funcionar de ese modo.




> 3-con las transferencias de 10k en adelante no lo veo claro
> según lo que he leido incluye medios electrónicos.



Que no. Que solo es para movimiento de efectivo. Joder, si una transferencia queda bien registrada en el banco origen.



> la compulsa del DNI la hice en el ayuntamiento (local authority),
> gratis, sin problemas ni preguntas.



Si te la aceptan en Swissquote, que parece ser que si, mejor que mejor.


----------



## Actarus (1 Jun 2012)

me voy dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> estoy esperando el password y tengo unas dudas.
> 
> 
> ...



No recuerdo donde se elegía esto ¿Era al darse de alta en swissquote?¿en su página web? No recuerdo qué opción puse.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2012)

me voy dijo:


> 1-impreso DD1
> Cuándo hay que enviarlo,cuando recibes el password ó cuando haces la
> 1ª operación?
> Si alguien ha mandado el PDF por correo,cuánto tiempo tardan en
> ...



Como no tengo DNI digital ni nada de esto, yo iré en persona que parece mas sencillo. Especialmente si hay que declarar 3 o mas cuentas.



me voy dijo:


> 2-Hacienda
> he optado por la opcción B (sin secreto bancario), y no sé si he
> hecho bien.
> cómo lo habeis hecho vosotros?
> hay algún formulario para revertir esto?



Yo he optado por la A (con secreto bancario). Al BdE declararé la existencia de la cuenta, pero no le diré el saldo. Entiendo que con el secreto bancario no le diran el saldo aunque les pregunten directamente, y como no se como estará el patio en caso de emergencia prefiero controlar yo la información. En resumen: ¿porque renunciar voluntariamente al secreto bancario?



me voy dijo:


> 3-con las transferencias de 10k en adelante no lo veo claro
> según lo que he leido incluye medios electrónicos.



Como te dicen eso es para el dinero en efectivo, un monedero electrónico es dinero en efectivo, una transferencia NO es efectivo.



me voy dijo:


> la compulsa del DNI la hice en el ayuntamiento (local authority),
> gratis, sin problemas ni preguntas.



Yo lo fuí a compulsar a la comisaria donde emiten DNIs, 5 minutos y todos compulsados gratis. Sin preguntas ni explicaciones.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> No recuerdo donde se elegía esto ¿Era al darse de alta en swissquote?¿en su página web? No recuerdo qué opción puse.



Por defecto es A (con secreto bancario). Para renunciar a el habia que imprimir y rellenar un documento en el que renuncias explicitamente y les autorizas a dar tus datos a la hacienda suiza que a su vez los dará a la hacienda española.


----------



## taipan (1 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por defecto es A (con secreto bancario). Para renunciar a el habia que imprimir y rellenar un documento en el que renuncias explicitamente y les autorizas a dar tus datos a la hacienda suiza que a su vez los dará a la hacienda española.



Por favor, ¿puedes dar mas datos?...

Yo no encontre la opción A/B en los papeles que envie a SQB y querria cercionarme de que tengo activada la opción B

¿Como lo hago?
Gracias


----------



## Alami (1 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Por favor, ¿puedes dar mas datos?...
> 
> Yo no encontre la opción A/B en los papeles que envie a SQB y querria cercionarme de que tengo activada la opción B
> 
> ...



Si buscas en la web, hay un formulario (pdf) que puedes llenar cuando quieras para cambiar la opción.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo no encontre la opción A/B en los papeles que envie a SQB y querria cercionarme de que tengo activada la opción B



No es una opción, por eso es el modo por defecto, creo que lo explica en los folletos de las condiciones. Si no recuerdas haber hecho nada al respecto debes tener asignada la opción A. Si quieres tener la B, busca un impreso PDF con el título "*Authorisation for disclosure procedure with regard to European Union regulation on savings income taxation*", fírmalo y envíalo.


----------



## tsukarete (1 Jun 2012)

Yo hace ya un par de semanas que recibi los papeles, pero estoy a la expectativa....;
A ver, alguien que haga ya tiempo que tiene el dinero ahí....
-¿alguna queja ?
-¿ algun gasto/comision inesperado ?
-a dia de hoy, ¿estas mas tranquilo que cuando lo tenias en hispanistan, o menos ?
....
Por que a ver, yo ya me lo veo ( y creo haber visto el titular alguna vez )

Titular de la Vanguardia de 26/12/2012: "Miles de ciudadanos españoles estafados por un chiringuito financiero de suiza" , al pie de foto: " Agarrandose a un clavo ardiente. O como las desalmadas entidades financieras de la elite europea se ceban aun mas aprovechandose del miedo de los españoles a perder su dinero. " 
....
Y luego en las columnas, algun economista con la americana de colores diciendo : "la avaricia rompe el saco" 
:


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Jun 2012)

ya me llego el password...!!! Que de contento estoy!! ahora a transferir desde ing.Estos suizos son unos cracks de rapido que son con el envio de las documentaciones.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Jun 2012)

Por cierto alguien sabe para que es la documentacion que viene con el password? Son 2 hojas algo de giro de pago mas o menos.Es que no se para que son.


----------



## ametller (1 Jun 2012)

tsukarete dijo:


> Yo hace ya un par de semanas que recibi los papeles, pero estoy a la expectativa....;
> A ver, alguien que haga ya tiempo que tiene el dinero ahí....
> -¿alguna queja ?
> -¿ algun gasto/comision inesperado ?
> ...



Pero qué avaricia ni qué ocho cuartos? Lo que no puede ser es que por culpa de unos hijos de su madre perdamos el dinero los ahorradores, que nos hemos estado privando de mil lujos y privilegios todos estos años. Lo que queremos es no perder poder adquisitivo!


----------



## minosabe (1 Jun 2012)

ametller dijo:


> Pero qué avaricia ni qué ocho cuartos? Lo que no puede ser es que por culpa de unos hijos de su madre perdamos el dinero los ahorradores, que nos hemos estado privando de mil lujos y privilegios todos estos años. Lo que queremos es no perder poder adquisitivo!



Vamos, perder lo que se dice perder, vamos a perder todos o ya estamos perdiendo y si no, recordemos el trecho que le lleva comido el dólar al euro estos últimos meses, por más que ahora se comenta que los americanos, tras las elecciones, van a dejar desplomarse al dólar.
Pero puestos a que se nos quede cara de tontos y que se rían de nosotros, me apunto a que lo haga un suizo, que al menos no le conozco y está lejos, porque a los de aquí les iba a reventar el cráneo con un...

Por cierto: 
A efectos prácticos, no veo la diferencia entre contratar FI internacionales por medio de entidades extranjeras o, por ejemplo, por medio de La Caixa. En caso de corralito, el fondo sigue siendo un activo internacional, que escaparía al control español. 
¿Me comentáis algo al respecto?


----------



## vicenmadrid (1 Jun 2012)

algalmon dijo:


> Después de leer el hilo al completo creo que la mejor opcion para diversificar el ahorro desde mi punto de vista sería:
> SwissQuote
> Cambiar a dólares y guardar en casa
> Comprar algo de oro
> Como lo veis y en que porcentajes debería distribuirlos, existen mejores formas de diversificar desde vuestro punto de vista, que es mejor SwissQuote Bank o Dukascopy Bank, muchas gracias de antemano



Lo de los dólares y el oro está bien; el problema es el de la seguridad si lo guardas en casa. Una alternativa (dependiendo del montante) sería alquilar una caja de seguridad.

Yo os voy a explicar lo que he hecho, por si a alguno le sirve (y a la vez, si me dais vuestra opiníón, también me sirva): lo primero he abierto una cuenta con un broker en el extranjero, que sea solvente. Lo he hecho con INTERACTIVE BROKERS. Si no operas, te cobran unos diez euros al mes. Lo hice así porque la apertura de la cuenta es rápida, y dada la situación quería sacar el dinero lo antes posible. Después abrí la cuenta en SQ. He mandado un par de transferencias de IB a SQ (la primera transferencia del mes es gratis; las siguientes son a 8 euros). Ahora, tranquilamente, ya puedo buscar otros bancos con los que pueda diversificar más.

un saludo


----------



## vicenmadrid (1 Jun 2012)

tsukarete dijo:


> Yo hace ya un par de semanas que recibi los papeles, pero estoy a la expectativa....;
> A ver, alguien que haga ya tiempo que tiene el dinero ahí....
> -¿alguna queja ?
> -¿ algun gasto/comision inesperado ?
> ...



Personalmente te puedo decir que estoy más tranquilo desde que abri la cuenta y envié parte de mi dinero (otra parte lo tengo en otro sitio). Tuve también esas dudas que tu manifiestas, pero gracias al foro me fue haciendo mi composición de lugar; también busqué información por otras vías, y como te digo, ahora no me arrepiento. Te puedo asegurar que estaba más nervioso cuando tenía el dinero en Spain y todo el tema empezó a estallar (sobre todo desde lo de Bankia). Me he dejado una cantidad aquí, en un banco español, por si surge algún imprevisto; pero dado el panorama, parte de esa cantidad también la voy a mandar a SQ.


----------



## vicenmadrid (1 Jun 2012)

anlloge dijo:


> ¿Los de TD bank de qué país te dirigiste?, lo digo porque originariamente son de Canadá, pero tienen en otros muchos (¿puedes poner el link de los que admiten abrir online la cuenta?)...¿Te dijeron los papeles que te van a pedir para abrirla?.
> 
> Respecto a lo de Lietchenstein yo miré varios bancos..., pero por lo que vi, en general, son bancos bastante elitistas ... da la impresión de que incluso 100k les parece poco.



TD bank en Estados Unidos. El link para solictarles información es

https://customerservice.tdbank.com/app/ask/session/L3RpbWUvMTMzODU3MzMzMy9zaWQvU21tNjNCWms=

(en el apartado donde te piden desde que estado les escribres, elige "Other").

La contestación que me mandaron era un poco confusa. Mi pregunta era clara: ¿puedo abrir una cuenta para no residentes, via on-line?(en inglés, claro). 

Me contestaron que rellenara la solicitud on-line, y que en caso de que no pudiera hacerlo completamente, me pusiera en contacto por teléfono con ellos. Me metí a rellenar la solicitud, y el primer paso es elegir un estado de EE.UU donde estés. Así, que les llamaré por teléfono a ver si se aclaran. Con que me hubieran dicho desde un principio que no podía ser, pues ya estaba todo dicho. Pero el caso es que me dieron esa opción que he comentado, a la vez que me mandaron varios links con información sobre la cuenta.


----------



## anlloge (1 Jun 2012)

...Ah, en EEUU, ... es que creo que ahí las normativas pueden ser algo complicadas. Leí en diversos sitios comentarios de personas que tuvieron cuentas allí y que habían tenido problemas..., claro que son comentarios, no conozco directamente el asunto, por eso preguntaba, para saber si el lugar desde el que te permitían abrir la cuenta online era de USA o de fuera


----------



## Vidar (1 Jun 2012)

Abierto nuevo tema para comentar fondos de inversión de SwissQuote:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...issquote-fondos-de-inversion.html#post6466609


----------



## Actarus (1 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto:
> A efectos prácticos, no veo la diferencia entre contratar FI internacionales por medio de entidades extranjeras o, por ejemplo, por medio de La Caixa. En caso de corralito, el fondo sigue siendo un activo internacional, que escaparía al control español.
> ¿Me comentáis algo al respecto?



Es correcto peroooo, veo 2 problemas:

1- Los fondos no están garantizados por ningún fondo de garantía. Si ya se que los fdg pueden no servir de mucho pero es que los fondos no tienen ni eso.

2- Cuando quieras recuperar el dinero lo tienes que hacer a través de La Caixa y ahí ya te han pillado.


----------



## apunt (1 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto:
> A efectos prácticos, no veo la diferencia entre contratar FI internacionales por medio de entidades extranjeras o, por ejemplo, por medio de La Caixa. En caso de corralito, el fondo sigue siendo un activo internacional, que escaparía al control español.
> ¿Me comentáis algo al respecto?



También me gustaría saber esto.

Tengo un fondo internacional de hace muchisimos años en el que puse 1500 lereles y ahora tengo 1050, ya ves que negocio. Creo que los voy a sacar porque para esa pequeña cantidad, no creo que merezca la pena tenerla ahi, que opinais?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Panchito4 (1 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> A mi me han cobrado 0 euros por transferir 1000 euros desde la cuenta nómina ING a Swissquote. El dinero ya está íntegro en Suiza, que tampoco ha cobrado nada por recibirlo. Desde otras cuentas de ING u otros bancos distintos no te puedo decir.
> 
> Hoy haré una transferencia mas tocha y cuento si cobran algo.



¿Qué opción has puesto para los gastos swift, OUR o BEN?


----------



## faraón a crédito (1 Jun 2012)

Ya tengo los papeles, ahora a por el notario y enviando, que los acontecimientos se precipitan y esto va desbocado y sin frenos.


----------



## Vidar (2 Jun 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> ¿Qué opción has puesto para los gastos swift, OUR o BEN?



pon OUR si es que te lo pide, que a mí no me lo ha pedido.


----------



## Enterao (2 Jun 2012)

Hoy un amigo me ha dicho : Si la gente empieza a llevarse pasta puede que haya un corralito sin que sea por el cambio a la neopeseta sino porque el pais necesita ese capital .

Entonces que harian con las cuentas en suiza ?


----------



## Vidar (2 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> Hoy un amigo me ha dicho : Si la gente empieza a llevarse pasta puede que haya un corralito sin que sea por el cambio a la neopeseta sino porque el pais necesita ese capital .
> 
> Entonces que harian con las cuentas en suiza ?



Mejor pregúntate que pueden hacer... ya no están en su terreno ni bajo sus leyes.

Lo único que pueden hacer es gravarlas con el impuesto de patrimonio siempre que la gente siga declarándolas ante tamaña injusticia.


----------



## mecaweto (2 Jun 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> ¿Qué opción has puesto para los gastos swift, OUR o BEN?



No me ha pedido nada de eso. Ha sido como una transferencia normal y corriente. He dado el BIC, el IBAN, la cantidad y que soy titular de la otra cuenta y ya está.


----------



## 0absoluto (2 Jun 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> ¿Qué opción has puesto para los gastos swift, OUR o BEN?



En ING hay que seleccionar la opcion transferencia internacional (evidentemente).
Y rellenar:
- Importe y moneda. Yo he enviado en euros, si quieres tener CHF, los cambias en SQF un día laborable (sabados y domingos creo que no está operativo). Comision de 0'6%.
- Pais. Suiza
- Código BIC del banco destino: SWQBCHZZXXX
- IBAN de la cuenta destino: Tu numero de cuenta. Ejemplo: CH1234567890123456789
- Beneficiario: El titular de la cuenta en Suiza

En la página de ING en la que realizas la transferencia ING se indica expresamente: _"Las transferencias en euros o libras por cualquier importe realizadas a estados miembros de la UE, Islandia, Noruega, Liechtenstein y *Suiza* se emitirán con gastos compartidos."_

En la pantalla de confirmación de la transferencia verás:
IMPORTE GASTOS: 0,00€
IMPORTE COMISIONES: 0,00€

Y aunque sean gastos compartidos en SQB tampoco cobran al recibir la transferencia.


----------



## Actarus (2 Jun 2012)

Una cosa, me estoy descargando un pdf por cada transacción que hago en SQ, más que nada por tener constancia de todas las que hago por si un día los sistemas de SQ se van al garete (improbable pero por tener alguna constancia en algún sitio diferente).

Se hace en entrando en "Mi cuenta->Transacciones" Pinchas sobre una de ellas y una vez dentro puedes descargar el pdf donde viene explicada la transferencia de entrada o salida que se ha producido. Ya digo, por tenerlo también en mi ordenata por si acaso.


----------



## santiagoanverso (2 Jun 2012)

Me presento, Soy nuevo aunque hace tiempo que sigo el foro.


Una pregunta. ¿ porque es tan fácil abrir la cuenta en swisquote mientras que en cualquier banco de europa es tan difícil y ponen tantas pegas?
Yo he solicitado los papeles pero la verdad , me da miedo eso de que se dediquen al trading de monedas.... ¿ cual es la historia de este banco?
¿ CUANTO TIEMPO lleva operativo?
¿ es un chiringuito?

Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## aburbujado (2 Jun 2012)

Buenos días, para los que habéis enviado la documentación. 

1) ¿La habéis enviado certificada o con un sello por correo ordinario?
2) ¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en estar operativa la cuenta desde el envío por un medio u otro?

Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## tunante (2 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Es correcto peroooo, veo 2 problemas:
> 
> 1- Los fondos no están garantizados por ningún fondo de garantía. Si ya se que los fdg pueden no servir de mucho pero es que los fondos no tienen ni eso.
> 
> 2- Cuando quieras recuperar el dinero lo tienes que hacer a través de La Caixa y ahí ya te han pillado.



¿Donde habéis leido que el Fondo de Garantía Suizo cubra las dinamic saving accounts de Swissquote? Yo tengo delante la documentación y no lo pone por ningún sitio.


----------



## Ahorradorespañolista (2 Jun 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.
> 
> ¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...
> 
> saludos



No todo el mundo piensa que es el lugar más seguro por ser un banco muy pequeño, de dudosa reputación y falta de transparencia:

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo


He aquí el contenido de dicho artículo:

_Después de escribir sobre la posibilidad de que en España vivamos un corralito, algunos amigos me han hablado de que están sacando sus ahorros para llevarlos a “un pequeño banco suizo que permite abrir cuentas por internet”, Swissquote. Al parecer en el foro Burbuja.info están recomendando este banco y hay numerosos usuarios abriéndose cuentas en esta entidad. ¡Cuidado! En este post explicaré cuáles son tus opciones y por qué tienes que dudar mucho de Swissquote u otros servicios online similares para mantener tus ahorros a salvo en caso de debacle.

Tras ver rescates de bancos importantes, quiebras de cajas de ahorros, impagos por el gobierno griego… puede que te preocupes por la seguridad de tus ahorros con tu banco actual. No hay que ser alarmistas (en mi opinión un corralito es menos probable que una etapa de inflación galopante). La mejor opción siempre es diversificar: un poquito de dinero en el banco de siempre y otro poco en otro sitio “por si acaso”.
Mucha gente ha pensado que lo mejor era llevarse el dinero a Suiza, pero se han encontrado con que es muy complicado para un pequeño ahorrador abrir con éxito una cuenta en un tradicional banco suizo. Hay todo tipo de trabas y elevados costes. Y aquí es donde llega Swissquote: un banco que te permite abrir la cuenta en pocos pasos y todo por internet.
¿Por qué Swissquote entonces no es una buena opción?
Es un banco muy pequeño. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
Lo más importante: su negocio principal es el trading de divisas. Es un negocio muy lucrativo, pero si hay un mes malo de operaciones puede que toda su estructura de capital se tambalee.
Está vinculado a AC Markets, otro broker de divisas de dudosa reputación con varios casos penales abiertos por abusos contra sus clientes. Ver artículo en uno de los principales medios suizos (en francés).
En EEUU tiene prohibido operar. Desde mi IP salta este mensaje. Normalmente esto implica falta de transparencia.
Puede que Swissquote sea una opción si quieres especular con divisas, pero ciertamente no es el candidato más seguro para guardar tus ahorros. Se puede decir lo mismo de SaxoBank u otros brokers de divisas.
Mi consejo si quieres abrir una cuenta en otro país es:
Selecciona de esta lista un banco seguro con poca exposición a los mercados financieros que no sea de la eurozona, por ejemplo:
Zürcher Kantonalbank (Suiza)
National Australia Bank (Australia)
TD Bank (Canadá)
Wells Fargo (EEUU)
DBS (Singapur)
Necesitarás un amigo o un familiar que resida en el país del banco, pues te van a solicitar un domicilio local (en este caso, podrías proporcionar como domicilio la dirección de tu amigo/familiar).
Exigirán verte en persona y firmar los documentos ante un empleado del banco comparándolo con tu pasaporte. No hay bancos seguros que ofrezcan abrir cuentas online sin conocer al cliente personalmente. Los bancos tienen una estricta política de “conocer al cliente” para evitar blanqueo de capitales. El viaje será una buena oportunidad para hacer turismo.
Abre una cuenta en cada una de estas tres divisas: dólar americano, dólar australiano y dólar canadiense. Distribuye tus ahorros en estas tres divisas para diversificar tu riesgo.
Mantén siempre una parte de tus ahorros en tu banco local, también es diversificación.
_


----------



## lcdbop (2 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> estoy rellenando el DD1,
> en el apartado de la moneda de la cuenta habéis preguntado alguno en el BdE si pasa algo por poner las 3 monedas EUR, USD, CFH? y así evitar comunicar cambios de moneda?, como decía antes otro forero
> Si no me tocará llamar mañana...





jordigiorg dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede aclarar si se abre una cuenta multidivisa que pongo en el apartado moneda? ¿La que me salga los huevs y que le den al banco españa?
> Gracias!



Me uno a las preguntas de esos foreros.



michinato dijo:


> Ojo, como la cuenta es multidivisa, si quereis hacer lo del DD1 legalmente y bien, hay que entregar 3 impresos, uno por cada moneda (Euro/Franco Suizo/Dolar).
> 
> Contado directamente por la persona del Banco de España que me atendió y a la que entregué personalmente los impresos.



¿Alguien más confirma lo que le dijeron a michinato?
Gracias


----------



## mecaweto (2 Jun 2012)

santiagoanverso dijo:


> Me presento, Soy nuevo aunque hace tiempo que sigo el foro.
> Una pregunta. ¿ porque es tan fácil abrir la cuenta en swisquote mientras que en cualquier banco de europa es tan difícil y ponen tantas pegas?



Pues por que si. Cualquier banco de España te obliga a ir a una oficina para abrir o cerrar cuentas. ING no, ¿eso lo hace poco fiable?.



> Yo he solicitado los papeles pero la verdad , me da miedo eso de que se dediquen al trading de monedas.... ¿ cual es la historia de este banco?



Swissquote

Usa el traductor de google.



> ¿ CUANTO TIEMPO lleva operativo?



Desde el año 2000. Según dicen ellos son el banco online nº de 1 Suiza. Tienen 170.000 clientes.



> ¿ es un chiringuito?



Evidentemente, eso no lo sabemos. Tampoco lo sabíamos de Bankia.

Gracias y saludos a todos[/QUOTE]


----------



## minosabe (2 Jun 2012)

aburbujado dijo:


> Buenos días, para los que habéis enviado la documentación.
> 
> 1) ¿La habéis enviado certificada o con un sello por correo ordinario?
> 2) ¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en estar operativa la cuenta desde el envío por un medio u otro?
> ...



Por correo certificado y me costó unos 3€

Vale la pena, creo.


----------



## 0absoluto (2 Jun 2012)

tunante dijo:


> ¿Donde habéis leido que el Fondo de Garantía Suizo cubra las dinamic saving accounts de Swissquote? Yo tengo delante la documentación y no lo pone por ningún sitio.



Yo en la documentación de SQB no lo he leido.

Ahora bien, SQB es un banco autorizado por FINMA (Swiss Financial Markets Authority). Puedes ver la lista de bancos autorizados aqui: http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_e/ebeh.pdf

Las condiciones de la "Proteccion de Depósitos en Suiza" las he leído aquí (creo que es la web oficial, pero no estoy seguro al 100%): Einlagensicherung

Las dudas habituales están contestadas aquí: Einlagensicherung


----------



## 0absoluto (2 Jun 2012)

aburbujado dijo:


> Buenos días, para los que habéis enviado la documentación.
> 
> 1) ¿La habéis enviado certificada o con un sello por correo ordinario?
> 2) ¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en estar operativa la cuenta desde el envío por un medio u otro?
> ...



1- Yo la envie por correo ordinario (entregada en correos) y me costo aprox. 0.7€. No he tenido problemas, pero creo que por solo 3€ es mejor enviarla certificada.
2- A mi me llego la carta con la password apróximadamente una semana después.


----------



## minosabe (2 Jun 2012)

Ahorradorespañolista dijo:


> No todo el mundo piensa que es el lugar más seguro por ser un banco muy pequeño, de dudosa reputación y falta de transparencia:
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
> 
> ...




Estoy hasta los wüevis de ver este artículo donde se dice que "Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm €", afirmación que sólo demuestra que para la capitalización que tiene Bankia le serían suficientes 2200 trabajadores caso de tener la ratio capitalización/trabajador de SQ. ¡Qué culpa tienen los de SQ de que Bankia necesitara cien veces más trabajadores para sólo 9 veces más capitalizacion!


----------



## Panchito4 (2 Jun 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En ING hay que seleccionar la opcion transferencia internacional (evidentemente).
> Y rellenar:
> - Importe y moneda. Yo he enviado en euros, si quieres tener CHF, los cambias en SQF un día laborable (sabados y domingos creo que no está operativo). Comision de 0'6%.
> - Pais. Suiza
> ...



Gracias 0absoluto, o sea que en destino tampoco te cobran nada, eso está muy bien.


----------



## Vidar (2 Jun 2012)

> Iniciado por michinato
> Ojo, como la cuenta es multidivisa, si quereis hacer lo del DD1 legalmente y bien, hay que entregar 3 impresos, uno por cada moneda (Euro/Franco Suizo/Dolar).
> 
> Contado directamente por la persona del Banco de España que me atendió y a la que entregué personalmente los impresos.







lcdbop dijo:


> Me uno a las preguntas de esos foreros.
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Alguien más confirma lo que le dijeron a michinato?*Gracias



Efectivamente es así, yo también lo corroboré con BdE.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Jun 2012)

aburbujado dijo:


> Buenos días, para los que habéis enviado la documentación.
> 
> 1) ¿La habéis enviado certificada o con un sello por correo ordinario?
> 2) ¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en estar operativa la cuenta desde el envío por un medio u otro?
> ...



Yo la envié por correo certificado urgente (7€), era mas rápido que por correo urgente normal, y no me molesto tener un número de tracking para saber por donde va el envio y si les llega... 

Aun no les ha llegado, o sea que no se cuando me llegara el password.


----------



## minosabe (2 Jun 2012)

¿Qué hay del tema operar con fondos desde SQ? Porque, chavales, si resulta que una vez allí no podemos pillarnos fondos por no ser suizos, la jugada no la veo completa.


----------



## ramonimo (2 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, si alguien están interesado en irse a trabajar, ya buscan trabajadores en español con inglés fluido en Ginebra: 

ÜBER UNS > Jobs > Genève ÜBER UNS > Jobs > Genève pero con experiencia en el mundo del forex

http://www.swissquote.ch/espace/renderer/ComponentRenderer.action?lang=en&id=107844


----------



## ramonimo (2 Jun 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En ING hay que seleccionar la opcion transferencia internacional (evidentemente).
> Y rellenar:
> - Importe y moneda. Yo he enviado en euros, si quieres tener CHF, los cambias en SQF un día laborable (sabados y domingos creo que no está operativo). Comision de 0'6%.
> - Pais. Suiza
> ...



Según veo en su web, el procedimiento para hacer transferencias es:

TRADING > Service > Barüberweisungen und Wertschriftentransfer TRADING > Service > Barüberweisungen und Wertschriftentransfer

Aparece un tutorial en flash: Seleccionas cash(dinero), luego abroad(extranjero) y te muestran lo que necesitas.
Lo he adjuntado


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> TRADING > Service > Barüberweisungen und Wertschriftentransfer TRADING > Service > Barüberweisungen und Wertschriftentransfer



Para quien lo prefiera en inglés:

TRADING > Services > Cash and Securities Transfer TRADING > Services > Cash and Securities Transfer


----------



## lcdbop (2 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Efectivamente es así, yo también lo corroboré con BdE.



¿Y habéis puesto el mismo IBAN en los 3 impresos?

Gracias


----------



## Actarus (2 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Estoy hasta los wüevis de ver este artículo donde se dice que "Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm €", afirmación que sólo demuestra que para la capitalización que tiene Bankia le serían suficientes 2200 trabajadores caso de tener la ratio capitalización/trabajador de SQ. ¡Qué culpa tienen los de SQ de que Bankia necesitara cien veces más trabajadores para sólo 9 veces más capitalizacion!



Sobre todo cuando se ha explciado ya muchas veces por qué lso americanos están baneados de los traders suizos. A usar el buscador.

Aqui un link que habla precisamente bien de SQ (en francés), comenta que es un banco con buena reputación y que las cifras que tiene siguen al milímetro lo que dicta el señor Greenspan como recomendación para los bancos (recomendaciones que los nuestros se pasaron por el forro claro).

Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Swissquote 1° trimestre 2011


----------



## ramonimo (2 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando se ha explciado ya muchas veces por qué lso americanos están baneados de los traders suizos. A usar el buscador.
> 
> Aqui un link que habla precisamente bien de SQ (en francés), comenta que es un banco con buena reputación y que las cifras que tiene siguen al milímetro lo que dicta el señor Greenspan como recomendación para los bancos (recomendaciones que los nuestros se pasaron por el forro claro).
> 
> Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Swissquote 1° trimestre 2011



Pues hoy he leído un mensaje de un forero de rankia Swissquote (11/11)

donde dice:

```
Me presento. Acabo de registrarme si bien sigo el foro
 y este hilo en concreto desde hace tiempo.
Acabo de hacer un viage a Ginebra con la intención de poner 
mis ahorros en una entidad suiza para tenerlos más seguros. 
Tenía la intención de hacerlo con swissquote si no encontraba 
ningun banco que me permitiese abrir una cuenta dado que 
mi capital es de 100.000 E y eso no es nada para los 300 y 
pico bancos que hay en ginebra. Menos de 1.000.000 no 
vale para banca privada. Practicamente solo 4 bancos me 
permiten abrir una cuenta por esta cantidad: CreditSwisse
 (600 euros de gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta al año),
 Banco Cantonal de Genova ( Los primeros 100.000 quedan 
bloqueados con productos financieros), otro que ya no recuerdo y UBS con el que al final es el único que me permite abrir una cuenta con solo 30 Euros de gasto.
Respecto de swissquote me explican varios comerciales: 
Està haciendo mucha propaganda. No les conocemos bien. 
Me presento en su oficina de Ginebra. 7º piso. No es posible 
acceder en ascensor. Para acceder hay que llamar a un boton 
y esperar a que bajen a buscarte. En toda la mañana no ha 
habido nadie que baje a pesar de estar esperando en el rellano 
un montón de tiempo. Llamo a la central de Glan: No es 
posible hablar con nadie en persona ni en Ginebra ni
 en Glan. GLUPS!!!.
Espero haber dado algo de información adicional,Un saludo.
```
Insinúa que porque alguien no le ha recibido, el banco no es fiable (?!)
Por cierto, el forero, también se registró hoy mismo


----------



## Actarus (2 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Pues hoy he leído un mensaje de un forero de rankia Swissquote (11/11)
> 
> donde dice:
> 
> ...



Desde luego, el hecho de que no le reciban no significa nada. Yo he hablado con ellos dos veces por teléfono y todo perfecto. De todos modos ¿Qué iban a decir los demás bancos de la competencia que no cobra comisiones?¿Qué dijeron aqui de ING hace unos años?

Eso si, me quedo con la info de CS y BCGE, ese me parece un buen aporte.


----------



## vicenmadrid (2 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> Hoy un amigo me ha dicho : Si la gente empieza a llevarse pasta puede que haya un corralito sin que sea por el cambio a la neopeseta sino porque el pais necesita ese capital .
> 
> Entonces que harian con las cuentas en suiza ?



No podrían hacer nada. El corralito sería aplicable solo en España, en las oficinas bancarias españolas. Al menos lo entiendo así.


----------



## CASA (2 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando se ha explciado ya muchas veces por qué lso americanos están baneados de los traders suizos. A usar el buscador.
> 
> Aqui un link que habla precisamente bien de SQ (en francés), comenta que es un banco con buena reputación y que las cifras que tiene siguen al milímetro lo que dicta el señor Greenspan como recomendación para los bancos (recomendaciones que los nuestros se pasaron por el forro claro).
> 
> Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Swissquote 1° trimestre 2011



¿Este señor Jean-Pierre Chevallier, es alguien conocido?
Es que el blog tampoco parece nada del otro jueves.


----------



## vicenmadrid (2 Jun 2012)

Ahorradorespañolista dijo:


> No todo el mundo piensa que es el lugar más seguro por ser un banco muy pequeño, de dudosa reputación y falta de transparencia:
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
> 
> ...



La verdad es que me ha convencido el artículo. Ya no voy a sacarlo de España y enviarlo a Suiza. He encontrado un banco, que parece solvente con bastantes empleados y multitud de sucursales; se llama BANKIA, ...no se si habeis oído hablar de él.


----------



## vicenmadrid (2 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Qué hay del tema operar con fondos desde SQ? Porque, chavales, si resulta que una vez allí no podemos pillarnos fondos por no ser suizos, la jugada no la veo completa.



Entiendo tu interés por sacarle partido al dinero que tengas allí. Ahora bien, la mejor jugada es la de no tener el dinero aquí, en España, caso de que nos salgamos del Euro.


----------



## Actarus (2 Jun 2012)

En todo caso, que cada uno haga lo que juzgue correcto hacer. La información (y mucha) está en este hilo, que cada uno la use como quiera.


----------



## CASA (2 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> En todo caso, que cada uno haga lo que juzgue correcto hacer. La información (y mucha) está en este hilo, que cada uno la use como quiera.




A ver, que yo tengo claro que el dinero, por si acaso, hay que ponerlo a salvo, de hecho en dos días me ha llegado la documentación de SQ para abrir la cuenta. 

Pero creo que en un foro como este lo normal es intentar dilucidar si el monte es orégano o no. Si aquí la gente sabía lo que estaba pasando con la banca española y sus balances, lo que pasaba con las preferentes, era precisamente porque desconfiaba de las cifras publicadas. Yo no tengo razones para desconfiar de esta gente pero tampoco las tengo para confiar en ellos, cualquier información fundada sea en un sentido u otro bienvenida sea.


----------



## faraón a crédito (2 Jun 2012)

Es sencillo, te abres una cuenta con 50€ y como no tiene gastos ni nada, solo haces la transferencia los días antes del ecatombe.

Eso es lo que voy a hacer yo, por ahora solo un poco de pasta para probar que todo va bien.


----------



## vicenmadrid (2 Jun 2012)

faraón a crédito dijo:


> Es sencillo, te abres una cuenta con 50€ y como no tiene gastos ni nada, solo haces la transferencia los días antes del ecatombe.
> 
> Eso es lo que voy a hacer yo, por ahora solo un poco de pasta para probar que todo va bien.



Es una táctica respetable aunque un poco arriesgada. Si sucede algo gordo (desde que nos intervengan, hasta un corralito, o una salida del euro y el consiguiente corralón, o cualquier otra cosa), no te lo van a avisar con unos días: "españoles... dentro de tres días, el jueves, a eso de las tres, pues que nos salimos del leuro, jejeje, pero no se asusten....". Cuando vaya a llegar la hecatombe, como tu dices, la van a estar negando hasta el último minuto.


----------



## vigobay (2 Jun 2012)

faraón a crédito dijo:


> Es sencillo, te abres una cuenta con 50€ y como no tiene gastos ni nada, solo haces la transferencia los días antes del ecatombe.
> 
> Eso es lo que voy a hacer yo, por ahora solo un poco de pasta para probar que todo va bien.



Muy bueno!!! espero que nos avises unos días antes... por cierto se dice *h*ecatombe


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

Podría confirmarme alguién estas conclusiones, por favor

1. Así después de leer creo que el 90% del hilo entiendo que la savings account tiene sus problemas ya que no puedes enviar ni recibir transferencias a cuentas de las que no seas titular o sea que es una cuenta tipo ING.(peor porque en ING puedes recibir transferencias de otras personas). No lo tengo del todo claro y he enviado una consulta por la web del banco.

2. Para solicitar la tarjeta que vale una pasta, pone que hay que tener una trading account. La pregunta es, al darse de alta, viene ya incluída o hay que hacer una solicitud nueva para esa cuenta? Si no tienes tarjeta a mi no me valdría porque es la forma de tener cash o poder pagar sin depender de pasar por una transferencia a España. Ponte también que hay que tener el doble del límite en la cuenta. ¿Alguien sabe cual es el límite de la tarjeta maestro?

3. No se puede acceder desde móviles a la savings account

Lo bueno es que se puede meter poca pasta y la otra opción de la e-private banking account obliga a ingresar mínimo 20000 francos suizos y eso ya me parece mucho para meter en este banco. 

Aún así, es interesante pero no es la panacea...ya que veo limitaciones que por otro lado son lógicas ya que sino también mosquearía.


----------



## faraón a crédito (3 Jun 2012)

Ya he recibido la documentación de alta, donde viene la opción A o B para las notificaciones a la hacienda española? por más que lo miro no lo encuentro en el papel a firmar


----------



## jesus88 (3 Jun 2012)

¿sabeis si de los rendimientos de la cuenta tienen doble imposicion, una de la hacienda suiza y otra de la española?

en caso afirmativo que hay que hacer para que al realizar la declaracion de la renta al año siguiente, te devuelvan esa retencion o parte de ella?


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

jesus88 dijo:


> ¿sabeis si de los rendimientos de la cuenta tienen doble imposicion, una de la hacienda suiza y otra de la española?
> 
> en caso afirmativo *que hay que hacer* para que al realizar la declaracion de la renta al año siguiente, te devuelvan esa retencion o parte de ella?



Leerse el hilo desde el principio. Es muy útil y bien barato


----------



## vidarr (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Podría confirmarme alguién estas conclusiones, por favor
> 
> 1. Así después de leer creo que el 90% del hilo entiendo que la savings account tiene sus problemas ya que no puedes enviar ni recibir transferencias a cuentas de las que no seas titular o sea que es una cuenta tipo ING.(peor porque en ING puedes recibir transferencias de otras personas). No lo tengo del todo claro y he enviado una consulta por la web del banco.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo interesante es complementarla para salvar algunas de estas limitaciones. Por ejemplo, se habló ya en el foro de un banco electrónico alemán que sí da tarjetas (DKB o algo así). Puede ser interesante tratar de asociar la cuenta del banco alemán con SQB para poder acceder a los fondos de suiza simplemente transfiriéndolos a Alemania y sacando pasta en cualquier sitio con la tarjeta de DKB. Esa es mi idea, pero todavía no sé si es posible.


----------



## ramonimo (3 Jun 2012)

jesus88 dijo:


> ¿sabeis si de los rendimientos de la cuenta tienen doble imposicion, una de la hacienda suiza y otra de la española?
> 
> en caso afirmativo que hay que hacer para que al realizar la declaracion de la renta al año siguiente, te devuelvan esa retencion o parte de ella?



Te adjunto un resumen del foro en zip.


----------



## faraón a crédito (3 Jun 2012)

ramonino, eres un crack! muchas gracias


----------



## taipan (3 Jun 2012)

faraón a crédito dijo:


> ramonino, eres un crack! muchas gracias



+1
Totalmente cierto, muchas gracias por el resumen.
:Aplauso:


----------



## faraón a crédito (3 Jun 2012)

Me lo he leido de arriba abajo y está tremendo. Despeja cualquier duda.

La única que tengo es si existe alguna cuenta para transferencias grátis que no sea la de nómina de ING.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Podría confirmarme alguién estas conclusiones, por favor
> 
> 1. Así después de leer creo que el 90% del hilo entiendo que la savings account tiene sus problemas ya que no puedes enviar ni recibir transferencias a cuentas de las que no seas titular o sea que es una cuenta tipo ING.(peor porque en ING puedes recibir transferencias de otras personas). No lo tengo del todo claro y he enviado una consulta por la web del banco.
> 
> ...



La cuenta trading es aparte, no va incluida con la savings. 

La aplicación swissquote móviles va dirigida únicamente para la cuenta trading. Si tienes una cuenta savings poco te importa tenerlo en el móvil donde -además- sería más vulnerable la seguridad. Es como no tener aplicación en el móvil de un IPF...para qué lo quieres?. Y todavía no...pero habrá aplicación.

Además, yo sí puedo con el Iphone, mediante Safari, el navegador, como si fuera el Mac o el PC. Y si tienes acceso a Internet con cualquier móvil y navegador, lo mismo. 

Enviar y recibir desde una cuenta a tu nombre es otra medida de seguridad. Yo creo que este tipo de cuenta es para lo que se usa y no hay más cera que la que arde. 

Que te preocupa meter 2k euros y sacarlos al día siguiente para comprar una onza de oro?. No te abras una cuenta savings, no es para eso. 

Para más posibilidades en caso de apocalipsis...pues puedes ir a cobrar a correos suizos, puedes ingresar también desde allí, o te puedes hacer una cuenta puente en Andorra o Perpignan. O te abres otra cuenta en UBS o Credit Suisse o Deutsche Bank en Berlin. 

Si 20k te parece mucho para una cuenta trading, ábrete otra con brokers españoles tipo plataforma saxo. Son cuentas de trading. O te abres 10 con 2000 euros en cada una  




faraón a crédito dijo:


> Ya he recibido la documentación de alta, donde viene la opción A o B para las notificaciones a la hacienda española? por más que lo miro no lo encuentro en el papel a firmar



No viene ahí. Te dan la elección una vez abierta la cuenta, o lo encuentras en los formularios que encontrarás dentro de tu cuenta. 



jesus88 dijo:


> ¿sabeis si de los rendimientos de la cuenta tienen doble imposicion, una de la hacienda suiza y otra de la española?
> en caso afirmativo que hay que hacer para que al realizar la declaracion de la renta al año siguiente, te devuelvan esa retencion o parte de ella?



Te quitan el 35 % como retención a fin de año de los intereses. Pero NPI si es solo para Suiza o incluye el pago a la hacienda española. De cualquier forma, en los datos fiscales 2011 de la AEAT a mí no me consta nada. 



opilano dijo:


> Leerse el hilo desde el principio. Es muy útil y bien barato



Cogeremos el .zip que será más instructivo y fácil. Hay respuestas que quedarían mejor sin decir nada. 




vidarr dijo:


> Yo creo que lo interesante es complementarla para salvar algunas de estas limitaciones. Por ejemplo, se habló ya en el foro de un banco electrónico alemán que sí da tarjetas (DKB o algo así). Puede ser interesante tratar de asociar la cuenta del banco alemán con SQB para poder acceder a los fondos de suiza simplemente transfiriéndolos a Alemania y sacando pasta en cualquier sitio con la tarjeta de DKB. Esa es mi idea, pero todavía no sé si es posible.



Pues sí, sería otra medida de control más a tu disposición, pero hoy en día ir abriendo cuentas aquí y allá puede resultarte caro, o casi tan caro como en españa . 




faraón a crédito dijo:


> Me lo he leido de arriba abajo y está tremendo. Despeja cualquier duda.
> 
> La única que tengo es si existe alguna cuenta para transferencias grátis que no sea la de nómina de ING.



Yo no la encontré. Si saben de alguna, se agradecerá.


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Cogeremos el .zip que será más instructivo y fácil. Hay respuestas que quedarían mejor sin decir nada.



El .zip es posterior a mi respuesta.
Aplicate un par de supos de la segunda parte, que te viene como anillo al dedo.
Y no seas tan rencorosillo, que no te sienta nada bien


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> Yo creo que lo interesante es complementarla para salvar algunas de estas limitaciones. Por ejemplo, se habló ya en el foro de un banco electrónico alemán que sí da tarjetas (DKB o algo así). Puede ser interesante tratar de asociar la cuenta del banco alemán con SQB para poder acceder a los fondos de suiza simplemente transfiriéndolos a Alemania y sacando pasta en cualquier sitio con la tarjeta de DKB. Esa es mi idea, pero todavía no sé si es posible.



Si no hay tarjeta asociada es la única alternativa la que propones. Realmente es un problemon porque si sólo tienes cuenta en España tendrías corralito igualmente porque no podrías mandar el dinero a España ya que quedaría atascado y tampoco puedes ir a Suiza a por él.

Si esto no se puede resolver, para mí la opción de Swissquote es totalmente inadecuada. Veremos como se puede resolver este tema pero mientras yo no la recomendaría tan alegremente. El truco está ahí y por eso admiten abrirla on-line porque se aseguran que todo es totalmente transparente porque por transferencia bancaria siempre estás identificado.

Estas cosas hay que pensarlas antes de mandar pasta alegremente y veo que después de tantas páginas la gente decide muy rápido y a la ligera.

Con ING cuenta nómina siempre tienes la tarjeta para sacar del cajero o hacer pagos y eso es importante para no tener la pasta atascada y además admite ingresos de otras personas a tu cuenta.


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Estas cosas hay que pensarlas antes de mandar pasta alegremente y veo que después de tantas páginas la gente decide muy rápido y a la ligera.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Hay unos cuantos por ahí preguntando características básicas de la cuenta, incluso después de haber enviado el dinero a Suiza.
Las prisas no son buenas consejeras.
INFORMAROS BIEN antes de hacer nada.


----------



## Panchito4 (3 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Hay unos cuantos por ahí preguntando características básicas de la cuenta, incluso después de haber enviado el dinero a Suiza.
> Las prisas no son buenas consejeras.
> INFORMAROS BIEN antes de hacer nada.



Yo veo SQB como una opción más para diversificar, pero por supuesto no es la panacea


----------



## faraón a crédito (3 Jun 2012)

Sencillo, transfieres la pasta de Swissquote a ING y lo sacas, en un corralito no congelarían el 100% de las transacciones sería una locura, pararía el país. Lo limitarían a una cantidad X.

Swissquote es un seguro contra la salida del € no contra el corralito. Evitarías la devaluación de un 40% de tus ahorros.


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Si no hay tarjeta asociada es la única alternativa la que propones. Realmente es un problemon porque si sólo tienes cuenta en España tendrías corralito igualmente porque no podrías mandar el dinero a España ya que quedaría atascado y tampoco puedes ir a Suiza a por él.
> 
> Si esto no se puede resolver, para mí la opción de Swissquote es totalmente inadecuada. Veremos como se puede resolver este tema pero mientras yo no la recomendaría tan alegremente. El truco está ahí y por eso admiten abrirla on-line porque se aseguran que todo es totalmente transparente porque por transferencia bancaria siempre estás identificado.
> 
> ...



Mmm, ¿de que sirve una tarjeta de credito en un corralito-corralón?. Para eso tengo bancolchón.

En cuanto a lo de "mandar la pasta alegremente", le recuerdo que igualmente la puede transferir alegremente a otra cuenta de la que uno es titular.


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

faraón a crédito dijo:


> Sencillo, transfieres la pasta de Swissquote a ING y lo sacas, en un corralito no congelarían el 100% de las transacciones sería una locura, pararía el país. Lo limitarían a una cantidad X.
> 
> Swissquote es un seguro contra la salida del € no contra el corralito. Evitarías la devaluación de un 40% de tus ahorros.



Para eso prefiero invertir en onzas de plata que siempre las tendría disponibles!! Además si hay corralito, cuenta que también pueden aplicarte un impuesto especial al hacer la repatriación de la pasta. No digo que no sea una opción aceptable pero no me parece muy buena aunque para diversificar puede valer para el que no haya hecho los deberes hasta ahora. El que tenga cuenta en Swissquote que consulte lo de la tarjeta aunque suponga pagar una pasta y abrir cuenta de trading. Eso sí, pedir detalles que ponen limitaciones para poder usarla en función de saldo, límite, etc.. 

Lo que dije antes es que tras tantas páginas, es increíble que no haya habido consultas sobre este tema. Yo no lo veo claro aunque sigo investigando


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Mmm, ¿de que sirve una tarjeta de credito en un corralito-corralón?. Para eso tengo bancolchón.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de "mandar la pasta alegremente", le recuerdo que igualmente la puede transferir alegremente a otra cuenta de la que uno es titular.



Joer esto cae de cajón!! pagas con ella o sacas pasta en el cajero. Es perfecto!! El corralito es que no puedes sacar pasta de tu cuenta bancaria de España o hacer transferencias desde ella. Encima te proteges de la devaluación. Si tienes cash eres el rey del mambo (jodido también pero menos).

La combinación buena es tener cuenta fuera de la UE y con un medio de pago que esté asociado a esa cuenta de fuera, para así poder usar la pasta en España como si fueras un guiri que viene de vacaciones sin restricciones o con muchas menos seguro. El bancolchón es importante pero si nos salimos del euro, puedes verte obligado a cambiar todo con un cambio fatal. Bancolchón en divisa diversificada mejor


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Joer esto cae de cajón!! pagas con ella o sacas pasta en el cajero. Es perfecto!! El corralito es que no puedes sacar pasta de tu cuenta bancaria o hacer transferencias. Encima te proteges de la devaluación. Si tienes cash eres el rey del mambo (jodido también pero menos).
> 
> La combinación es tener cuenta fuera y con un medio de pago que esté asociado a esa cuenta de fuera como si fueras un guiri que viene de vacaciones.



Caballero, el corralito es que no puede disponer ilimitadamente de efectivo en cajeros o en ventanilla. En cambio, las transferencias nacionales y domiciliación de recibos son ilimitadas en un corralito.

En un corralito un cajero de España no le va a dar mas de lo que permita el gobierno, independientemente de que su tarjeta sea de Bankia o de un banco noruego.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Si esto no se puede resolver, para mí la opción de Swissquote es totalmente inadecuada.
> ...
> Estas cosas hay que pensarlas antes de mandar pasta alegremente y veo que después de tantas páginas la gente decide muy rápido y a la ligera.



Creo que el que te precipitas a sacar conclusiones eres tu. Si te lees todo el hilo (si, si acabas de llegar entiendo que sea un montón de páginas) veras que estos detalles se han tratado en diferentes ocasiones.

Ante un corralito inminente, lo fundamental era sacar la pasta fuera lo antes posible, y en par de semanas abres la cuenta y haces una transferencia.

Luego, con mas tranquilidad, piensas que es lo que puedes hacer, diferentes opciones:

1) nada: lo mas probable es que no haya corralito, por lo que puedes no hacer nada, dejar el dinero un par de años, o hasta que la situación en España se aclare y lo puedas volver a transferir en la misma cuenta de la que salió.

2) invertirlo: en el caso que haya corralito pero no necesites el dinero, pues lo metes en un ETF adecuado a tu perfil, te esperas a que la situación del corralito se desactive y, en caso de salida del euro, que la cotización euro (o CHF) / neopeseta deje de ser la oficial sino la que se esté cambiando en los mercados (lee sobre lo que pasó en Argentina). En ese momento lo puedes volver a traer a España con un cambio mucho mas favorable que la conversión automática del corralito.

3) abrir una segunda cuenta: si durante el corralito necesitas el dinero y no puedes dejarlo quieto: con toda la calma del mundo te vas de vacaciones unos dias y abres presencialmente una cuenta en Europa (o Andorra o Luxemburgo), a la que asocias una tarjeta de crédito.

Y ya está, en el contexto en que se abrió este hilo lo urgente era sacar el dinero de un banco español. Luego, según como evolucione la situación y cuales sean tus circunstancias, continuas con alguna de las opciones anteriores.


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Caballero, el corralito es que no puede disponer ilimitadamente de efectivo en cajeros o en ventanilla. En cambio, las transferencias nacionales y domiciliación de recibos son ilimitadas en un corralito.
> 
> En un corralito un cajero de España no le va a dar mas de lo que permita el gobierno, independientemente de que su tarjeta sea de Bankia o de un banco noruego.



Pues está usted muy equivocado... así no funciona el corralito.


----------



## Kid (3 Jun 2012)

Estoy a punto de enviar la documentación, pero aún hay algo que desconozco.
He leído el hilo por completo y no encuentro respuesta. Quizás no sea importante al basarse todo en operaciones telemáticas.
Me refiero al hecho de que no aparece la figura del *autorizado* (no confundir con la del co-titular). Aquí en Ejpaña es algo que utilizo con frecuencia, por ejemplo, mis padres son titulares de sus ahorros (y tributan por ello), y yo soy un autorizado que puedo operar con total libertad (véase caso de fallecimiento o similares).
Alguien puede comentar algo al respecto.
Gracias.


----------



## algalmon (3 Jun 2012)

Cual es la mejor forma y mas rentable de comprar oro?? En que moneda guardarías vuestro dinero en bancolchon?? Creeis que el siguiente porcentaje está bien distribuido.
45% SwissQuote
30% Oro
25% bancolchon en dólares

GRACIAS!!


----------



## serhost (3 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Estoy a punto de enviar la documentación, pero aún hay algo que desconozco.
> He leído el hilo por completo y no encuentro respuesta. Quizás no sea importante al basarse todo en operaciones telemáticas.
> Me refiero al hecho de que no aparece la figura del *autorizado* (no confundir con la del co-titular). Aquí en Ejpaña es algo que utilizo con frecuencia, por ejemplo, mis padres son titulares de sus ahorros (y tributan por ello), y yo soy un autorizado que puedo operar con total libertad (véase caso de fallecimiento o similares).
> Alguien puede comentar algo al respecto.
> Gracias.



Le recuerdo que en caso de fallecimiento usted NO puede legalmente tocar nada, puesto que la autorización expira al morir el titular.

Para disponer de sus fondos, debe notificar fallecimiento, llevar testamento con últimas voluntados, pago de derechos reales y entonces le dan a usted el dinero que le corresponda.


----------



## kikoseis (3 Jun 2012)

Ya pregunté algo parecido sin respuesta. A ver si ahora alguno podéis responder. Si desde la cuenta de Ing hago la transferencia en euros. Euros llegaran a suiza. Pero si hago la transferencia en vez de en euros en dolares:

-me aplicarán el cambio vigente en ing en el momento de la transferencia, ¿alguno habeis consultado si es mejor enviar dolares desde ing o mejor cambiar a dolares una vez tengas los euros en swissquote?

-si envío dolares ¿no habrá ningún problema y llegarán dolares sin ningún gasto allí?

- por último, supongo que puedo tener en la cuenta a la vez xxxxx euros y xxxxx dolares, ¿o sólo puedo tener una moneda? (es que de momento he hecho una transferencia con la mitad de lo que quiero enviar en euros, pero estoy evaluando si la siguiente con la otra mitad sería conveniente hacerla en dolares)


----------



## Kid (3 Jun 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Le recuerdo que en caso de fallecimiento usted NO puede legalmente tocar nada, puesto que la autorización expira al morir el titular.
> 
> Para disponer de sus fondos, debe notificar fallecimiento, llevar testamento con últimas voluntados, pago de derechos reales y entonces le dan a usted el dinero que le corresponda.



Correcto, pero hay muchas situaciones "legales" en las que aporta ventajas, por ejemplo en casos de imposibilitación pre-fallecimiento, eso sin contar las "ilegales" (tirando de tarjetas y transferencias).
Pero insisto, en SQ ¿existe la figura del *autorizado*?.
Gracias.


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues está usted muy equivocado... así no funciona el corralito.



Ilustreme, please.


----------



## vigobay (3 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ilustreme, please.



Nunca se sabe exactamente lo que van a hacer, pero las dificultades siempre son para sacar efectivo ya sea del banco o de cajeros. En un corralito no importarían los pagos con tarjeta, lo que se pretende evitar es los pagos "al exterior" y la retirada de un efectivo que no existe. El estado estaría muy interesado en que se gaste el dinero de plástico quedando las ganancias en España

En el caso de un corralón habría salida del euro y tendríamos neopesetas con lo que si tienes la cuenta asociada a francos suizos (por si acaso a las cuentas abiertas en euros por españoles les hacen una jugada) resolverías los dos riesgos. 

Hay más temas pero todo es especulación, pero desde luego la tarjeta es imprescindible desde mi punto de vista, aunque las otras opciones que se plantean de invertir en ETFs o acciones son buenas, pero sigue existiendo el problema de tener el dinero inmovilizado durante el tiempo que fuese hasta que las cosas se calmasen.

Además si nos salimos del euro la inflación será galopante e interesará comprar cosas lo antes posible para evitar la subida posterior. Hacer pasaditas por los supermercados, llenar la caldera de gasoil, etc...

En fin, esa es mi opinión y por eso para mí es tan importante lo de la tarjeta asociada y la cuadratura del círculo sería que ofrecieran tarjeta tipo ING. Eso sí, nunca tendría todos los huevos en la misma cesta ni loco aunque me ofrezcan tarjeta.

Y todo esto sin pagar comisiones de sacar pasta en cajeros y sólo aplicando el cambio CHF-Neopeseta.


----------



## dp559 (3 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo que el que te precipitas a sacar conclusiones eres tu. Si te lees todo el hilo (si, si acabas de llegar entiendo que sea un montón de páginas) veras que estos detalles se han tratado en diferentes ocasiones.
> 
> Ante un corralito inminente, lo fundamental era sacar la pasta fuera lo antes posible, y en par de semanas abres la cuenta y haces una transferencia.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con el razonamiento


----------



## vicenmadrid (3 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Estoy a punto de enviar la documentación, pero aún hay algo que desconozco.
> He leído el hilo por completo y no encuentro respuesta. Quizás no sea importante al basarse todo en operaciones telemáticas.
> Me refiero al hecho de que no aparece la figura del *autorizado* (no confundir con la del co-titular). Aquí en Ejpaña es algo que utilizo con frecuencia, por ejemplo, mis padres son titulares de sus ahorros (y tributan por ello), y yo soy un autorizado que puedo operar con total libertad (véase caso de fallecimiento o similares).
> Alguien puede comentar algo al respecto.
> Gracias.



Una simple aclaración: el autorizado deja de ser autorizado en caso de fallecimiento.


----------



## vicenmadrid (3 Jun 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> Ya pregunté algo parecido sin respuesta. A ver si ahora alguno podéis responder. Si desde la cuenta de Ing hago la transferencia en euros. Euros llegaran a suiza. Pero si hago la transferencia en vez de en euros en dolares:
> 
> -me aplicarán el cambio vigente en ing en el momento de la transferencia, ¿alguno habeis consultado si es mejor enviar dolares desde ing o mejor cambiar a dolares una vez tengas los euros en swissquote?
> 
> ...



Empezando por la última pregunta, puedes tener las tres monedas. En cuanto a lo del cambio, si es mejor hacerlo antes de enviarlo o después, eso dependerá del cambio que sea mejor (el de ING o el de SQ).


----------



## ramonimo (3 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando se ha explciado ya muchas veces por qué lso americanos están baneados de los traders suizos. A usar el buscador.
> 
> Aqui un link que habla precisamente bien de SQ (en francés), comenta que es un banco con buena reputación y que las cifras que tiene siguen al milímetro lo que dicta el señor Greenspan como recomendación para los bancos (recomendaciones que los nuestros se pasaron por el forro claro).
> 
> Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Swissquote 1° trimestre 2011



En este artículo de hoy 3 de junio, se analiza la exposición de los 
bancos a la deuda. El autor pone como conclusión:


```
En mi opinión y resumiendo, llevar en dinero a Alemania es 
muy peligroso, si algo falla ellos tendrán problemas, en Inglaterra, 
al tener su propio banco central el tema es un poco diferente pero 
pienso que es arriesgado, esta en el ajo del juego “tu me compras 
yo te compro deuda y nosotros todos compramos deuda de todos”,
 [B]Suiza[/B], como podeis ver esta tb en el juego, es de lo mas seguro
 pero esta en el juego!!!

Solución, a mi personalmente me gusta [B]Bélgica[/B], el problema 
con ellos que son muy pequeños, y con lo que tiene de otros 
países puede ser un problema gordo, asi que en mi opinión
 personal, el mejor  es Suecia, como podéis ver tiene deuda 
de sus amigos , Finlandia y Noruega y después tiene del resto, 
además es un país serio, con economía real.

Hay que investigar mas pero al no tener mas datos de los 
países Bálticos yo si tuviera dinero me lo llevaría a Suecia.
```


----------



## minosabe (4 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> En este artículo de hoy 3 de junio, se analiza la exposición de los
> bancos a la deuda. El autor pone como conclusión:
> 
> 
> ...



Fue el primer país que hace meses miré para poner parte de mi dinero. Pero no encontré ningún banco sueco para no residentes. Me suenan remotamente un tal SEB o algo así y un noruego DBN, que tal vez lo permitían..., pero sería interesante si alguien supiera cómo abirr cuenta de no residentes allí.


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Jun 2012)

Informacion Para informar al Banco de España de Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior: 

Yo he elegido la opcion de declaración con certificado digital, pero sólo se puede hacer de lunes a viernes de 08 : 00 a 19 : 30 horas excepto festivos en Madrid.

He tenido algunos problemas con los navegadores:

- Con el Firefox no he podido. Ni siquiera se conectaba con el Banco de España. Daba un error de ssl_error_renegotiation_not_allowed y he verificado que tenia cargado el certificado digital.

- Con el Chrome tampoco he podido. Al conectarse con el bde me ha pedido el certificado digital y se la he dado. Luego he rellenado la primera pantalla con los datos sin problemas, pero en la siguiente pantalla que es para firmar los datos no he conseguido que aceptara mi certificado digital y eso que lo he intentado de varias formas.

- Con el Explorer si he podido. Pero tiene un problema de accesibilidad: En la opcion "Cuentas", la que está a la izquierda del todo, hay que elegir la primera opcion del menu flotante: "Apertura de Cuenta". PERO el menu queda oculto con una foto, así que hay que elegir esa opcion del siguiente modo: Con el raton pulsar sobre "Cuentas" y luego con el teclado pulsar el tabulador y luego ENTER. IMPORTANTE: Hay que aceptar la instalacion de un plugin del BDE para poder firmar.

*He enviado el formulario tres veces, uno para cada divisa.*

Titular residente: La primera vez he rellenado todo, pero las siguientes veces al validar el NIF se rellenan los datos de forma automática.

Nombre de la Entidad: Swissquote Bank SA

Direccion: Chemin de la Crétaux 33, CH-1196 Gland

Importe del saldo de apertura: DEJARLO EN BLANCO (Es un dato opcional. Pero si se rellena, luego te piden justificar el origen de los fondos)

Divisa: DolarUSA=840, CHF=756, EUR=978

Número de cuenta: He puesto el numero de cuenta de cada divisa. Si lo dejo en blanco da el error: " Número de cuenta W62 - NÚMERO DE CUENTA OBLIGATORIO PARA CLASE DE CUENTA 1 Y 2"

Los numeros de cuenta de cada divisa se obtiene en SwissQuote en el menu siguiente: My Account / Payment services / Your bank details.
En mi caso son algo asi: 12345600 (CHF), 12345601 (USD), 12345602 (EUR)

Y para que no se pierda, pongo el link al fantástico *resumen realizado por ramonimo*:


----------



## keo01 (4 Jun 2012)

una pregunta, estoy en proceso de abrir una cuenta, mi intención es tenerla por si acaso...

y si veo que se pone la cosa muy negra, hacer la transferencia de todo, o casi todo.
Como veis el modus operandi? Demasiado ajustado en tiempo para reaccionar? Supongo que habria que hacerlo con una previsión de 2 o 3 dias del momento clave, para que se efectuase la transferencia. pero tampoco me fio de este banquito tanto como para dejar la pasta siempre alli.
Así que la idea es tener esa opción por si acaso. 

A parte de desde ING, se puede hacer la transferencia sin coste desde el deutshe bank (españa)? Desde la caixa ni pregunto )

Por otro lado, he visto que hay gente que envia una factura del agua/gas etc para verificar la dirección, es necesario? Por que no tengo nada de eso...
Y para lo de compulsar el dni, supongo que con ir a los Mossos y que te pongan el sello basta, no?


----------



## roygbiv (4 Jun 2012)

Recién posteado en el Twitter de Colectivo Burbuja:



> AVISO A NAVEGANTES:
> Suiza y Luxemburgo están vendiendo datos, saltándose el secreto bancario a la torera. Si a eso le unimos el carajal que está armando el "banco" Swissquote, en breve tenemos bloqueo masivo de cuentas de no residentes, y colas en la AEAT de gente desesperada para demostrar que sus fondos son legales. Aquí van a pagar justos por pecadores.
> Evitad ambos países, son una ratonera.



TwitLonger &mdash; When you talk too much for Twitter


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Jun 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Recién posteado en el Twitter de Colectivo Burbuja:
> TwitLonger &mdash; When you talk too much for Twitter




¿Alguna referencia seria a este "rumor"? 

¿No será que los de SaxoBank no saben como parar la competencia? ienso:


----------



## micamor (4 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Alguna referencia seria a este "rumor"?
> 
> ¿No será que los de SaxoBank no saben como parar la competencia? ienso:




A partir de ahora, saldrán montones de rumores como estos. ¿Quién los difunde?, pues sencillo: banqueros y gobierno. 

Solución: Declarar las cuentas en el extranjero, vamos hacerlo legal. A partir de ese momento, me toca las narices que venda información o no.

Además, para transferir el dinero a una cuenta en el extranjero, hay que tenerla legal.
Si queremos una cuenta oculta, entonces debemos ir con el maletín, y eso tiene otras implicaciones.

P.D. 
También hay gente con envidia. No es lo mismo tener hipoteca, que tener dinero ahorrado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Jun 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Solución: Declarar las cuentas en el extranjero, vamos hacerlo legal. A partir de ese momento, me toca las narices que venda información o no.
> Además, para transferir el dinero a una cuenta en el extranjero, hay que tenerla legal.



Si, cierto.



micamor dijo:


> Si queremos una cuenta oculta, entonces debemos ir con el maletín, y eso tiene otras implicaciones.



La excepción es que tengas, por ejemplo, 3 cuentas y solo declares 2. De manera que saques el dinero legal mediante transferencia, pero luego puedas re-transferir una parte a una cuenta oculta. Mas que nada por si el tema de ir sacando leyes adhoc en el BOE se pone de moda:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-atencion-al-boe-de-hoy-iros-preparando.html


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Nunca se sabe exactamente lo que van a hacer, pero las dificultades siempre son para sacar efectivo ya sea del banco o de cajeros. En un corralito no importarían los pagos con tarjeta, lo que se pretende evitar es los pagos "al exterior" y la retirada de un efectivo que no existe. El estado estaría muy interesado en que se gaste el dinero de plástico quedando las ganancias en España



Según esta explicación, para qué necesitaría usted una tarjeta de SQB?? Bastaría con transferirse el dinero a ING según lo vaya necesitando e ir pagando con esta tarjeta de plástico (digo ING porque se mencionó, puede ser cualquier otro).
No le van a dejar sacar dinero del cajero tenga usted la tarjeta que tenga.


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Estoy a punto de enviar la documentación, pero aún hay algo que desconozco.
> He leído el hilo por completo y no encuentro respuesta. Quizás no sea importante al basarse todo en operaciones telemáticas.
> Me refiero al hecho de que no aparece la figura del *autorizado* (no confundir con la del co-titular). Aquí en Ejpaña es algo que utilizo con frecuencia, por ejemplo, mis padres son titulares de sus ahorros (y tributan por ello), y yo soy un autorizado que puedo operar con total libertad (véase caso de fallecimiento o similares).
> Alguien puede comentar algo al respecto.
> Gracias.



Se ha comentado a lo largo del foro la figura del attorney (cuya traducción puede ser apoderado) y que, por tanto, cumple este papel.

Pero tenga usted cuida con tocar, ya sea como cotitular o autorizado la parte de fondos correspondientes a un titular fallecido. Quizá en Bankia no digan nada pero yo no jugaría con el dinero en Suiza, hacen muy buenas navajas...


----------



## juan35 (4 Jun 2012)

Hola a tod@s, que os parece esta operativa?

1- abrir cuenta en Francia y hacer ingresos en metalico.
2 - tranferencia de la cuenta de Francia a SwissQuote
3- No comunicar al BE.

Seria interesante?

Gracias


----------



## Actarus (4 Jun 2012)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, que os parece esta operativa?
> 
> 1- abrir cuenta en Francia y hacer ingresos en metalico.
> 2 - tranferencia de la cuenta de Francia a SwissQuote
> ...



El punto 3 es el delicado. La multa puede ser cojonuda.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Jun 2012)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, que os parece esta operativa?
> 1- abrir cuenta en Francia y hacer ingresos en metalico.
> 2 - tranferencia de la cuenta de Francia a SwissQuote
> 3- No comunicar al BE.
> Seria interesante?



No domino ni de lejos el tema, pero por lo que he aprendido el último mes: creo que los bancos europeos se comunican obligatoriamente con las haciendas de los otros países. La excepción son los países con secreto bancario (Andorra?? Luxemburgo? Suiza), con los que quizás, sustituyendo Francia por alguno de ellos, si que podria funcionar. Por otro lado, creo haber leido que Francia es muy estricto con los ingresos en efectivo (límites y procedencias).


----------



## vicenmadrid (4 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Fue el primer país que hace meses miré para poner parte de mi dinero. Pero no encontré ningún banco sueco para no residentes. Me suenan remotamente un tal SEB o algo así y un noruego DBN, que tal vez lo permitían..., pero sería interesante si alguien supiera cómo abirr cuenta de no residentes allí.



Yo también he pensado en lo de Suecia. He contactado con SEB. No parecen muy entusiasmados con la idea de abrir una cuenta a un no residente, pero de momento no me lo han negado. Me han enviado unos impresos para que se los remita con mis datos y mi situación. Me han dicho que lo estudiarían y que ya me dirían la respuesta. Aparte de esto, las comisiones de este banco me parecen un poco elevadas.

La otra opción que he visto es el Swed Bank. En su página no viene información para cuentas de no-residentes. Sin embargo, al pertencer a Unicash, se podría explorar la posibilidad de abrir la cuenta a través de la Caixa.


----------



## vicenmadrid (4 Jun 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> una pregunta, estoy en proceso de abrir una cuenta, mi intención es tenerla por si acaso...
> 
> y si veo que se pone la cosa muy negra, hacer la transferencia de todo, o casi todo.
> Como veis el modus operandi? Demasiado ajustado en tiempo para reaccionar? Supongo que habria que hacerlo con una previsión de 2 o 3 dias del momento clave, para que se efectuase la transferencia. pero tampoco me fio de este banquito tanto como para dejar la pasta siempre alli.
> ...



En cuanto a la factura, es para que tu dirección y nombre aparezca en algún documento reciente. Si estás empadronado en ese domicilio, ves a tu ayuntamiento y solicita un volante de empadronamiento (suelen darlo en el momento; pide un volante y no un certificado, pues para esto tiene el mismo valor, pero el certificado te suele tardar unos días). En algunos ayuntamientos (p.ej. en Madrid), puedes obtener el volante desde casa si tienes certificado digital, sin tener que ir al ayto.


----------



## vicenmadrid (4 Jun 2012)

micamor dijo:


> A partir de ahora, saldrán montones de rumores como estos. ¿Quién los difunde?, pues sencillo: banqueros y gobierno.
> 
> Solución: Declarar las cuentas en el extranjero, vamos hacerlo legal. A partir de ese momento, me toca las narices que venda información o no.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con micamor, son rumores sin fundamento. Es totalmente legal abrir una cuenta en el extranjero. Y para evitarte problemas, lo declaras al Banco de España (modelo DD1). De esta manera te cubres las espaldas. Asimismo, cuando llegue la hora de la declaración de la renta, declaras los intereses que te han pagado y punto. Y si todavía estás algo intranquilo por lo de enviar un dinero al extranjero (a pesar de haber declarado la apertura de la cuenta), pues mediante el impreso DD2 comunicas al BdE las transferencias que has hecho a SQ y los intereses que te han abonado (no es obligatorio si las operaciones anuales no superan los 600.000 euros). Vamos, que si quieren transparencia, pues que la tengan; de este modo no te podrán hacer nada (me refiero a multas, sanciones, etc.)

Sobre todo tranquilidad.


----------



## Actarus (4 Jun 2012)

Bueno oye, hoy han dado la noticia de que Francia y el resto de la UE excepto Alemania, claro, están a favor de que se pueda pedir un rescate directamente desde lso bancos. Si eso tira para adelante será una buena noticia y al final todo esto quedará en nada. Pero por si acaso pues tenemos plan B.

Reflexión política: Tiene narices que ahora Hollande esté a favor de Rajoy en estos temas cuando este último se dedicó a apoyar a Zarko toda la campaña. A ver si el enemigo va a ser Merkel. Solo era una reflexión, no quiero que se derive el tema principal del hilo a este.


----------



## catañol (4 Jun 2012)

Para los indecisos, ¿que problema hay en traspasar tu 10% de ahorros? se trata de diversificar.... eso sí no olvidemos declarar el DD1 y leer todos los post.
Este pequeño banco me da la misma confianza que otros grandes de aquí que NO han hecho los deberes y no paran de estafarnos.


----------



## taipan (4 Jun 2012)

catañol dijo:


> Para los indecisos, ¿que problema hay en traspasar tu 10% de ahorros? se trata de diversificar.... eso sí no olvidemos declarar el DD1 y leer todos los post.
> Este pequeño banco me da la misma confianza que otros grandes de aquí que NO han hecho los deberes y no paran de estafarnos.




Totalmente de acuerdo.
S. Ignacio de Loyola decia "en tiempos de tribulación, no hacer mudanza" y los que seguimos este post es lo que hacemos: prepararnos con tiempo para que no "nos pille el toro"... 

Si todo se calma, mejor que mejor, así dará tiempo de diversificar, encontrar bancos o vias mejores... y todo sin prisa; porque no olvidemos que esto son ciclos y el sistema (en terminos generales) esta quebrado y volveremos a necesitar de los conocimientos e ideas que se explican en este post mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## vigobay (4 Jun 2012)

Os adjunto respuesta a una consulta sobre la solicitud de tarjeta y si se pueden recibir ingresos sin ser necesariamente del titular.

We kindly inform you, that we offer credit cards only in combination with a trading account. We do not provide any card solution for saving accounts. 

Please note, that you could receive payments from other people, but you could only do payments (outgoing) to accounts, where you are the beneficiary personally.

Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. Our customer call agents will be at your service from Monday to Friday 08h:00 - 22h:00. 


Kind regards,

Es decir que siempre queda la alternativa de abrirse después una cuenta trader y solicitar la tarjeta (ojo a las condiciones de uso).

Se pueden recibir ingresos sin ser del titular (era algo que no tenía confirmado hasta hoy)

Yo no estoy interesado por diferentes motivos en abrir la cuenta con ellos, pero me parece adecuado dejaros la información en el hilo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (4 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Bueno oye, hoy han dado la noticia de que Francia y el resto de la UE excepto Alemania, claro, están a favor de que se pueda pedir un rescate directamente desde lso bancos. Si eso tira para adelante será una buena noticia y al final todo esto quedará en nada. Pero por si acaso pues tenemos plan B.



De acuerdo totalmente. Nadie sabe con certeza lo que puede pasar: puede que haya intervención o no, que haya corralito o tampoco, que nos salgamos del euro, o que después de muchos esfuerzos se vaya remontando el vuelo poco a poco, nadie sabe. Por eso, lo importante es tener la máxima información sobre las posibles medidas a tomar y que luego cada uno decida en consecuencia: desde dejar el dinero en una cuenta en España, sacarlo y guardarlo en el colchón, comprar oro, abrir una cuenta en el extranjero... Que cada uno tenga información de los pros y contras y que decida. Ojalá (y lo digo de verdad) que al final no pase nada (ni intervención ni nada); sería el mejor escenario para todos, tanto para los que han dejado su dinero aquí, como para los que han sacado parte de su patrimonio al extranjero.


----------



## skipyy (4 Jun 2012)

Mande la documentación la semana pasada y se han puesto en contacto porque me equivoque al rellenarlo, tengo que reenviar alguna documentación pero no se la dirección que ponía en el sobre, alguien puede postear la dirección? muchas gracias

en la documentación que yo poseo vienen dos direcciones pero no se cual de ellas es la que ponía en el sobre

Gracias


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Jun 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> Mande la documentación la semana pasada y se han puesto en contacto porque me equivoque al rellenarlo, tengo que reenviar alguna documentación pero no se la dirección que ponía en el sobre, alguien puede postear la dirección? muchas gracias
> 
> en la documentación que yo poseo vienen dos direcciones pero no se cual de ellas es la que ponía en el sobre
> 
> Gracias



Yo no lo recuerdo, pero supongo que sería la Gland que es la central:
Ch. de la Crétaux 33, gland - Google Maps

Por cierto, para los nuevos que no se han leido todo el hilo, podéis ver las instalaciones de SQB por dentro en el vídeo de éste artículo:
"Money" (tema de David Guetta)


----------



## omniesfera (4 Jun 2012)

*estoy liado*

Buenas noches, lo que yo no entiendo (y agradeceria que alguien me lo pudiera aclarar) es si yo teniendo nacionalidad inglesa (pero residiendo en españa), transfiero una cantidad de dinero a inglaterra a la cuenta de otra persona diferente a mi, todavia tendria que declararlo al banco de españa (formulario DD1)?


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Jun 2012)

He recibo ya la documentación de SQ y me voy a enviarles el material.

Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?

Y con el DD1, tengo mis dudas. ¿Estáis enviando los tres formularios (uno por moneda) como dicen algunos foreros o solo uno?

Por último, veo que algunos os habéis puesto en contacto con SQ a través de mail para comentarles algunas dudas, y estos os han respondido rápidamente. A ver si alguien puede postear el mail para que sigamos haciendoles las preguntas que no surjan.


----------



## catañol (4 Jun 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> Mande la documentación la semana pasada y se han puesto en contacto porque me equivoque al rellenarlo, tengo que reenviar alguna documentación pero no se la dirección que ponía en el sobre, alguien puede postear la dirección? muchas gracias
> 
> en la documentación que yo poseo vienen dos direcciones pero no se cual de ellas es la que ponía en el sobre
> 
> Gracias



Swissquote Bank SA
Administration
Chemin de la Crétaux 33
CH-1196 Gland
:


----------



## FlicRose (4 Jun 2012)

Manolof dijo:


> Gracias por las instrucciones, ya he hecho una transferencia de prueba y buen detalle lo de cambiar la fecha, se ve que en todos lados cuecen habas.
> 
> Lo que si me sigue sin dejar hacer es el cambio de divisa, me sigue poniendo: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency." Tanto si quiero pasar EUR a CHF como a USD.



A mi me pasa lo mismo, el primer día me puse a hacer cambios sin aceptar para ver como variaba el cambio. Y de repente dejo de funcionar. Hoy aun no me deja cambiar :S


----------



## ramonimo (4 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> He recibo ya la documentación de SQ y me voy a enviarles el material.
> 
> Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?
> 
> ...



Por cierto, la documentación la pedí el jueves pasado y me ha llegado hoy lunes. Rapidísimo.

Aquí el "unboxing" de la documentación recibida de swissquote por correo postal.


----------



## Panchito4 (5 Jun 2012)

omniesfera dijo:


> Buenas noches, lo que yo no entiendo (y agradeceria que alguien me lo pudiera aclarar) es si yo teniendo nacionalidad inglesa (pero residiendo en españa), transfiero una cantidad de dinero a inglaterra a la cuenta de otra persona diferente a mi, todavia tendria que declararlo al banco de españa (formulario DD1)?



Yo creo que no, la obligación es para los residentes españoles que abran cuenta en el exterior, la cuenta que tú mencionas no está a tu nombre, por lo tanto no tienes que hacer nada.


----------



## vicenmadrid (5 Jun 2012)

omniesfera dijo:


> Buenas noches, lo que yo no entiendo (y agradeceria que alguien me lo pudiera aclarar) es si yo teniendo nacionalidad inglesa (pero residiendo en españa), transfiero una cantidad de dinero a inglaterra a la cuenta de otra persona diferente a mi, todavia tendria que declararlo al banco de españa (formulario DD1)?



El formulario DD1 tendrías que utilizarlo en caso de que abrieras una cuenta en el extranjero. Si haces una transferencia a la cuenta de otra persona no tienes que utilizar ese formulario


----------



## vicenmadrid (5 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> He recibo ya la documentación de SQ y me voy a enviarles el material.
> 
> Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?
> 
> ...



Por lo de la dirección del DNI no te preocupes, ya que tienes que enviarle otro documento (factura, p.ej.) donde conste tu nombre y actual dirección.

En cuanto a los tres formularios, ya ha habido algún forero que lo avisó. No obstante, hoy mismo he llamado al BdE para explicárselo, y me han dicho que si, que es necesario enviar un formulario por cada moneda.


----------



## keo01 (5 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Por lo de la dirección del DNI no te preocupes, ya que tienes que enviarle otro documento (factura, p.ej.) donde conste tu nombre y actual dirección.
> 
> En cuanto a los tres formularios, ya ha habido algún forero que lo avisó. No obstante, hoy mismo he llamado al BdE para explicárselo, y me han dicho que si, que es necesario enviar un formulario por cada moneda.



pero en serio, donde piden la factura de agua/gas etc? he revisado los papeles tres veces y solo te piden copia del dni o similar compulsado...

mañana lo enviaré, y lo hare sin recibo...como mucho puedo enviar una factura del movil, pero como decis que tiene que ser del fijo... lo del volante de empadronamiento no me vale. De todas maneras, no creo que sea importante, sino lo pondria en los papeles, digo yo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Jun 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mi mujer es polaca y la quiero meter conjuntamente en la cuenta, le pueden compulsar su dni polaco en cualquier comisaria de policia o es para españoles solamente el tema de la compulsa? No se si me he explicado bien.
> Gracias!!



Su "dni" polaco tiene que compulsarlo en su embajada/consulado, que es quien lo emite. Dudo que ningún organismo público español le haga un cotejo/compulsa de un documento extranjero salvo que sea para recepcionarlo en ese mismo organismo.



Enterao dijo:


> vamos a ver el dni no se compulsa , lo que significa esto de la compulsa es que se certifica que la copia es igual al original...*pot tanto tambien vale pa los polacos.*



No, estás completamente equivocado. El motivo ya lo he comentado arriba. En cualquier caso, lo que describes se asemeja más al concepto de cotejar documentos, que es algo que se suele hacer cuando se aporta documentación para algún trámite (el cotejo tiene valor de manera "interna" al organismo ante el que se realiza el trámite)
Digo esto porque el DNI sí que se compulsa, lo que significa que la compulsa tiene valor de documento auténtico, pudiendo dejar el original en casa e ir perfectamente identificado con esa copia compulsada.



kikelon dijo:


> Voy a probar en otra ¿puede decirse simplemente que quiero tener una copia compulsada?¿y si me preguntan para que?¿para tenerla?



Sí, sin problema. O para dejar el DNI en casa y no perderlo.



Le Fanu dijo:


> He recibo ya la documentación de SQ y me voy a enviarles el material.
> 
> Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?



¿Y por qué no te renuevas el DNI? Es obligatorio tenerlo con los datos actualizados y, además, es gratis renovarlo por cambio de dirección (antes de que se te caduque, después no cuela)


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no te renuevas el DNI? Es obligatorio tenerlo con los datos actualizados y, además, es gratis renovarlo por cambio de dirección (antes de que se te caduque, después no cuela)



Lo haré, pero como me ponga a renovarlo ahora me pilla el toro sí o sí. Así que busco soluciones a corto plazo. ¿Podrían entonces ponerme alguna pega al ver una dirección diferente en el DNI y otra en la documentación que rellene?


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Jun 2012)

Yo estaba en está situación y no me han puesto pega ninguna. Eso sí, envié una factura para corroborar mi dirección. 
Un saludo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mecaweto (5 Jun 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> pero en serio, donde piden la factura de agua/gas etc? he revisado los papeles tres veces y solo te piden copia del dni o similar compulsado...
> 
> mañana lo enviaré, y lo hare sin recibo...como mucho puedo enviar una factura del movil, pero como decis que tiene que ser del fijo... lo del volante de empadronamiento no me vale. De todas maneras, no creo que sea importante, sino lo pondria en los papeles, digo yo.



Yo no envíe ninguna factura y en mi DNI la dirección es la antigua, aun así he recibido todo en mi domicilio actual y no me han puesto ninguna pega.


----------



## Pluja (5 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ...
> 
> Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?
> 
> ...



Mi caso es idéntico. Lo he resuelto adjuntando un escrito en el que les aclaro el tema. Pero lo mandé ayer, así que aún no conozco el resultado.


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y con el DD1, tengo mis dudas. ¿Estáis enviando los tres formularios (uno por moneda) como dicen algunos foreros o solo uno?



Yo sólo he enviado el DD1 para euros pero por ignorancia. 
Después de leer lo que otros dicen, decidí llamar al BdE y ahora mismo acabo de hablar con el BdE (913385000) y le he comentado el caso. Me ha dicho que si sólo voy a mantener mi cuenta en euros, que puedo presentar sólo el formulario en euros y si no que debería presentar un formulario por cada cuenta, con el mismo iban y distinta moneda de apertura.

Asimismo le he preguntado que si después de un tiempo cambio parte del dinero de divisa si debería enviar otro DD1 y me ha dicho que sí. 

Como se ve a cada uno nos contestan algo diferente. Además la tía era bastante sosaina pero bueno.

Yo de momento lo voy a dejar así porque no voy a cambiar de divisa. Antes invierto en etf que cambio de divisa, ese sí que me parece un juego peligroso.

Saludos


----------



## reydmus (5 Jun 2012)

¿¿Alguno sabe si esta cuenta tiene gastos de transferencia a la hora de mandar o recibir dinero??

¿¿Hay algun minimo para abrirla o se puede abrir con 50€ para tenerla ahi por si las moscas y hacer una transferencia rapida?


----------



## ramonimo (5 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Su "dni" polaco tiene que compulsarlo en su embajada/consulado, que es quien lo emite. Dudo que ningún organismo público español le haga un cotejo/compulsa de un documento extranjero salvo que sea para recepcionarlo en ese mismo organismo.
> 
> No, estás completamente equivocado. El motivo ya lo he comentado arriba. En cualquier caso, lo que describes se asemeja más al concepto de cotejar documentos, que es algo que se suele hacer cuando se aporta documentación para algún trámite (el cotejo tiene valor de manera "interna" al organismo ante el que se realiza el trámite)
> Digo esto porque el DNI sí que se compulsa, lo que significa que la compulsa tiene valor de documento auténtico, pudiendo dejar el original en casa e ir perfectamente identificado con esa copia compulsada.
> ...




Efectivamente, vengo de compulsar de la Policía Nacional. Cero euros. Por cierto, no os pongáis en la cola de trámites de DNI/pasaporte, se hace directamente como si fueses a poner una denuncia. En las paredes figuraban flechitas indicando "compulsa de DNI". La persona encargada me ha compulsado tanto el DNI como el pasaporte. Antes de sacar el pasaporte me ha dicho que sólo lo compulsaba si era un pasaporte español.


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Jun 2012)

Yo llevé a comisaria una fotocopia del DNI en color para compulsarla, pero me dijeron que *fotocopias en color no valen*. 
Pero como me acababa de sacar el pasaporte en ese momento (cuesta 25€), ellos me hicieron la fotocopia en B/N de pasaporte y DNI y las compulsaron sin cobrarme nada.


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Jun 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿¿Alguno sabe si esta cuenta tiene gastos de transferencia a la hora de mandar o recibir dinero??
> 
> ¿¿Hay algun minimo para abrirla o se puede abrir con 50€ para tenerla ahi por si las moscas y hacer una transferencia rapida?



Por favor, la misma pregunta cuatro billlllllones de veces.
Hagan uso del excelente resumen de Ramonimo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...wissquote-guardar-ahorros-94.html#post6474819


----------



## kosfer (5 Jun 2012)

He llamado al Banco de España para el tema de si había que rellenar tres DD1s o sólo uno. Ayer estuve en la oficina de Alicante y no me lo supieron decir así que por eso he tenido que llamar. El que quiera consultarlo el número de teléfono es el 913385000. 

Me han comentado que depende, que por ejemplo si en el extracto de cuenta me aparece que tengo 2000 CHF, 1000$ y 3000€, eso es que tengo tres cuentas diferenciadas y por lo tanto habría que hacer 3 DD1s (el saldo de los francos suizos y los dólares no aparece convertido a euros). Si en el extracto, aunque tengamos dólares o CHF, ese saldo aparece todo traducido a euros, sólo haría falta un DD1. Yo aún no he enviado ni siquiera los papeles y por lo tanto no tengo la cuenta, pero me imagino q será el primer caso y por lo tanto habría que rellenar 3. Es lo que me ha recomendado también el chico por si acaso. 

Por otra parte he estado echándole una ojeada a otro banco Suizo: https://www.postfinance.ch/en.html 

Alguien lo había mirado o se ha puesto en contacto con ellos? Yo les acabo de mandar un email... Parece ser que las cuentas tb son gratuitas a partir de 7500 CHF y no es un broker. Es un banco de verdad y parece ser muy serio. Si alguien sabe algo sobre él... podría comentarlo


----------



## micamor (5 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Por otra parte he estado echándole una ojeada a otro banco Suizo: https://www.postfinance.ch/en.html




Yo llamé por teléfono, hay que ser residente en Suiza. No es un banco normal, digamos que se parece a un banco público.


----------



## bullish consensus (5 Jun 2012)

hacia ya que no entraba en el foro, me parecia que me volvia un poco paranoico, pero coño..... ahora mismo parece que lo sensato es ponerse a salvo me cagon la puta.

hay algun sitio en españa donde te hagan todos esos tramites pagando unos leuros?
gracias


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Me han comentado que depende, que por ejemplo si en el extracto de cuenta me aparece que tengo 2000 CHF, 1000$ y 3000€, eso es que tengo tres cuentas diferenciadas y por lo tanto habría que hacer 3 DD1s (el saldo de los francos suizos y los dólares no aparece convertido a euros). Si en el extracto, aunque tengamos dólares o CHF, ese saldo aparece todo traducido a euros, sólo haría falta un DD1. Yo aún no he enviado ni siquiera los papeles y por lo tanto no tengo la cuenta, pero me imagino q será el primer caso y por lo tanto habría que rellenar 3. Es lo que me ha recomendado también el chico por si acaso.



Pueees, es un poco complicado porque si tienes chf y euros, aparecen diferenciadas pero luego aparece el total en la moneda que tu quieras!! ienso: ¿entonces?


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> ```
> Practicamente solo 4 bancos me
> permiten abrir una cuenta por esta cantidad: CreditSwisse
> (600 euros de gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta al año),
> ...



He llamado a UBS Suiza y no cobran comisiones si tienes más de 50.000 CHF (o el valor equivalente en euros), puede ser en varias cuentas, no tiene por qué ser una sola. Hay que ir alli con el pasaporte y ya está. Hay 3 meses de plazo para hacer la transferencia/s del dinero. Luego se puede cerrar la cuenta a distancia si se quiere. La comisión de 30 CHF es si tienes menos de esa cantidad.

No me ha parecido mal.


----------



## el juli (5 Jun 2012)

¿Banco cantonal de Génova??? Será de Ginebra


----------



## micamor (5 Jun 2012)

Y bajando los mínimos.
Hace un año, ese mínimo andaba por los 500.000€, o algo así.
Ahora para acceder a banca privada en algunas entidades, lo ponen en 100.000€.

Pero parece, que todavía algunos bajan más, con 50.000€ ya tienes una cuenta de NO residente en condiciones de comisión cero.

Cada vez nos facilitan más las cosas.







Actarus dijo:


> He llamado a UBS Suiza y no cobran comisiones si tienes más de 50.000 CHF (o el valor equivalente en euros), puede ser en varias cuentas, no tiene por qué ser una sola. Hay que ir alli con el pasaporte y ya está. Hay 3 meses de plazo para hacer la transferencia/s del dinero. Luego se puede cerrar la cuenta a distancia si se quiere. La comisión de 30 CHF es si tienes menos de esa cantidad.
> 
> No me ha parecido mal.


----------



## anlloge (5 Jun 2012)

Bueno, este enlace es un poco anecdotico, es una entrevista en TV a Peter Rosenstreich,del Swissquote Bank SA


Rosenstreich on Euro Outlook: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

Confirmo también lo comentado por otros foreros sobre Crédit Suisse. Mínimo de 50.000 CHF pero con 40 CHF mensuales de comisión y no te la quitan a menos que seas residente. Por lo demás el resto es muy parecido.


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (5 Jun 2012)

UBS:
Gestión | EL DIARIO DE ECONOMÍA Y NEGOCIOS DE PERÚ

Saludos.


----------



## juan35 (5 Jun 2012)

alguien sabe si se pueden hacer tranferencias desde alertpay, Neteller y moneybookers a Swissquote.
y no quiero oir lo de defraudar, que es mi dinero y para defraudar estan los politicos.
Gracias


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> He llamado al Banco de España para el tema de si había que rellenar tres DD1s o sólo uno. Ayer estuve en la oficina de Alicante y no me lo supieron decir así que por eso he tenido que llamar. El que quiera consultarlo el número de teléfono es el 913385000.
> 
> Me han comentado que depende, que por ejemplo si en el extracto de cuenta me aparece que tengo 2000 CHF, 1000$ y 3000€, eso es que tengo tres cuentas diferenciadas y por lo tanto habría que hacer 3 DD1s (el saldo de los francos suizos y los dólares no aparece convertido a euros). Si en el extracto, aunque tengamos dólares o CHF, ese saldo aparece todo traducido a euros, sólo haría falta un DD1. Yo aún no he enviado ni siquiera los papeles y por lo tanto no tengo la cuenta, pero me imagino q será el primer caso y por lo tanto habría que rellenar 3. Es lo que me ha recomendado también el chico por si acaso.



Como puse en un post anterior, a mi no me han comentado eso, si no que, si tengo exclusivamente mi cuenta en euros sólo tendría que enviar un DD1 y el resto de DD1 a medida que vaya cambiando de divisa.

Y no tiene usted 3 cuentas diferenciadas, a no ser internamente en SQB. De hecho, tendrá usted que usar el mismo IBAN para los 3 DD1 que es dónde veo yo el problema, al igual que lo vio la chica del BdE con la que hablé.

Postfinance no abre cuentas a no residentes.


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Y no tiene usted 3 cuentas diferenciadas, a no ser internamente en SQB. De hecho, tendrá usted que usar el mismo IBAN para los 3 DD1 que es dónde veo yo el problema, al igual que lo vio la chica del BdE con la que hablé.
> 
> Postfinance no abre cuentas a no residentes.



Exactamente, el IBAN a todos los efectos es el terminado en 0. Luego internamente SQB distingue las monedas con 0,1 o 2 al final del número de cuenta, pero de cara al exterior solo hay un IBAN, por tanto yo interpreto que hay solo 1 cuenta.


----------



## mektgn (5 Jun 2012)

Ayer recibí la carta con la primera clave oculta por una pegatina, o sea la que te permite loguearte via internet, con lo cual mi documentación ha sido admitida e imagino que ya tengo la cuenta activa con ellos. Todavía no he accedido al banco porque tengo la siguiente duda:

*A partir de qué momento preciso empieza la cuenta atrás de los 30 días para comunicar la apertura de cuenta al Banco de España con el DD1?* A partir de ayer que recibí la carta? A partir del primer logueo en la web? A partir de mi primer ingreso? ...

Es que estoy acojonao con lo de la multa de mínimo 10.000€, sabéis si ya está en vigor?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Actarus (5 Jun 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Ayer recibí la carta con la primera clave oculta por una pegatina, o sea la que te permite loguearte via internet, con lo cual mi documentación ha sido admitida e imagino que ya tengo la cuenta activa con ellos. Todavía no he accedido al banco porque tengo la siguiente duda:
> 
> *A partir de qué momento preciso empieza la cuenta atrás de los 30 días para comunicar la apertura de cuenta al Banco de España con el DD1?* A partir de ayer que recibí la carta? A partir del primer logueo en la web? A partir de mi primer ingreso? ...
> 
> ...



A partir de la activación de la cuenta, es decir, cuando te loguees la primera vez. Entra, actívala y mañana la das de alta en el BDE y punto. La puedes tener a 0, no pasa nada, y el BDE solo lo quiere saber a efectos estadísticos pero hay que declararlo.


----------



## 0absoluto (6 Jun 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Ayer recibí la carta con la primera clave oculta por una pegatina, o sea la que te permite loguearte via internet, con lo cual mi documentación ha sido admitida e imagino que ya tengo la cuenta activa con ellos. Todavía no he accedido al banco porque tengo la siguiente duda:
> 
> *A partir de qué momento preciso empieza la cuenta atrás de los 30 días para comunicar la apertura de cuenta al Banco de España con el DD1?* A partir de ayer que recibí la carta? A partir del primer logueo en la web? A partir de mi primer ingreso? ...



No lo sé con seguridad, pero supongo que es a partir de la fecha que aparece en el documento con la password, justo encima. 
Si te fijas, a la izquierda pone "Account opening confirmation..." es decir: 
"Confirmación de apertura de cuenta".


Por cierto, a mí también me han llamado desde SQB para darme la bienvenida al banco. Creo que lo hacen cuando detectan que se ha ingresado dinero.
Mi inglés es de nivel medio y me he entendido perfectamente con la persona que me ha llamado. Te dicen que la cuenta está ya operativa y puedes acceder via web, que si quieres puedes cambiar la password que se recibe por correo (algo que yo ya había hecho), que te recomiendan que te leas el documento con las condiciones de la cuenta, y que están a tu disposición por teléfono o mail en el servicio de atención al cliente.


----------



## kosfer (6 Jun 2012)

Lo de los 10.000€ de multas donde está? No me creo que por no presentar un papelito te metan 10.000 euros de multa ni en broma...En tal caso sería una falta leve. 

Artículo 8. Infracciones.

1. Las infracciones de las disposiciones previstas en esta Ley se clasifican en muy graves, graves y leves.

2. Constituirán infracciones muy graves:

La realización de actos, negocios, transacciones u operaciones prohibidas en virtud de la adopción de las medidas a que se refieren los artículos 4, 5 y 7.

La realización de actos, negocios, transacciones u operaciones sin solicitar autorización cuando sea preceptiva conforme a los artículos 6 y 7, o con carácter previo a su concesión o con incumplimiento de las condiciones establecidas en la autorización.

La falta de veracidad en las solicitudes de autorización presentadas ante los organismos competentes, siempre que pueda estimarse como especialmente relevante.

3. Constituirán infracciones graves:

La falta de declaración de operaciones cuya cuantía supere los 6.000.000 de euros.

La falta de veracidad, la omisión o inexactitud en los datos de las declaraciones respecto de operaciones cuya cuantía supere los 6.000.000 de euros.

Los incumplimientos de los requerimientos efectuados, de modo expreso y por escrito, por los organismos competentes en el cumplimiento de sus funciones.

4. Constituirán infracciones leves:

Las declaraciones realizadas por los sujetos obligados fuera de los plazos reglamentariamente establecidos.

La falta de declaración de operaciones cuya cuantía no supere 6.000.000 de euros, así como la falta de veracidad, la omisión o inexactitud en los datos de las declaraciones que no superen dicha cuantía.

Artículo 9. Sanciones.

1. Las infracciones a que se refiere el artículo anterior darán lugar a la imposición de las sanciones previstas en este artículo.

2. Por la comisión de infracciones muy graves se impondrán simultáneamente las siguientes sanciones:

Multa, que podrá ascender hasta el tanto del contenido económico de la operación sin que pueda ser inferior a 30.000 euros, y

Amonestación pública o privada.

3. Por la comisión de infracciones graves se impondrán simultáneamente las siguientes sanciones:

Multa, que podrá ascender hasta la mitad del contenido económico de la operación sin que pueda ser inferior a 6.000 euros, y

Amonestación pública o privada.

4. Por la comisión de infracciones leves se impondrán simultáneamente las siguientes sanciones:

Multa, que podrá ascender hasta un cuarto del contenido económico de la operación sin que pueda ser inferior a 3.000 euros, y

Amonestación privada.

5. Cuando la infracción consista en la presentación fuera de plazo de las declaraciones por los sujetos obligados, sin actuación o requerimiento previo de la Administración, se impondrán las siguientes sanciones:

Si no han transcurrido más de seis meses, hasta 300 euros, sin que pueda ser inferior a 150 euros.

Si han transcurrido más de seis meses, hasta 600 euros, sin que pueda ser inferior a 300 euros.

Artículo 10. Graduación de sanciones.

Las sanciones aplicables en cada caso por la comisión de infracciones muy graves, graves o leves se determinarán considerándose, además de los criterios establecidos en el artículo 131.3 de la Ley 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común, las siguientes circunstancias:

La naturaleza y entidad de la infracción.

El grado de responsabilidad e intencionalidad en los hechos que concurran en el interesado.

El tiempo que haya mediado entre la comisión de la infracción y el intento de subsanación de ésta por iniciativa propia del interesado.

La capacidad económica del interesado.

La conducta anterior del interesado, en relación con las normas en materia de movimientos de capitales y pagos exteriores, tomando en consideración al efecto las sanciones firmes que le hubieran sido impuestas durante los últimos cinco años.

Artículo 11. Prescripción de las infracciones y de las sanciones.

1. Las infracciones muy graves prescribirán a los cinco años; las graves, a los tres años, y las leves, al año.

2. El plazo de prescripción se contará desde la fecha en que la infracción hubiera sido cometida.

3. Las sanciones que se impongan, en virtud de resolución firme, conforme a esta Ley prescribirán a los cinco años, las muy graves; a los cuatro años, las graves, y a los tres años, las leves.

Artículo 12. Procedimiento sancionador.

1. Los órganos competentes de las Administraciones públicas, así como los dependientes de la Comisión de Prevención del Blanqueo de Capitales e Infracciones Monetarias llevarán a cabo, a petición del órgano instructor o por propia iniciativa, las actuaciones de investigación que resulten adecuadas para el esclarecimiento de los hechos que pudieren ser constitutivos de las infracciones tipificadas en esta Ley.

2. La competencia para la incoación e instrucción de los procedimientos sancionadores resultantes de la aplicación del régimen previsto en la Ley y para la imposición de las sanciones correspondientes se regirá por las reglas siguientes:

La competencia para la incoación e instrucción de los procedimientos sancionadores corresponderá a la Secretaría de la Comisión de Prevención del Blanqueo de Capitales e Infracciones Monetarias.

La imposición de sanciones por infracciones muy graves corresponderá al Consejo de Ministros, a propuesta del Ministro de Economía y Hacienda.

La imposición de sanciones por infracciones graves corresponderá al Ministro de Economía y Hacienda, a propuesta del Secretario de Estado de Economía.

La imposición de sanciones por infracciones leves corresponderá al Director General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, a propuesta del instructor.

3. El procedimiento sancionador de las infracciones contempladas en esta Ley será el previsto, con carácter general, para el ejercicio de la potestad sancionadora de las Administraciones públicas, con las adaptaciones que reglamentariamente se establezcan.


----------



## lcdbop (6 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo sólo he enviado el DD1 para euros pero por ignorancia.
> Después de leer lo que otros dicen, decidí llamar al BdE y ahora mismo acabo de hablar con el BdE (913385000) y le he comentado el caso. Me ha dicho que si sólo voy a mantener mi cuenta en euros, que puedo presentar sólo el formulario en euros y si no que debería presentar un formulario por cada cuenta, con el mismo iban y distinta moneda de apertura.
> 
> Asimismo le he preguntado que si después de un tiempo cambio parte del dinero de divisa si debería enviar otro DD1 y me ha dicho que sí.
> ...



Yo también llame al BDE y me dijeron que entregara 3 formularios (1 por cada moneda) y que pusiera el mismo número de cuenta.


----------



## agimeno1 (6 Jun 2012)

duda con el DD1

en la casilla 2 titular residente,

actividad economica: Descripcion ....

si se es trabajador por cuenta ajena que hay que poner...?
hay que indicar el nombre del empresa... ?

hay que ponder el CNAE ?? o lo ponen ellos (está sombreado al igual que los codigos de moneda)

gracias !!


----------



## mektgn (6 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Lo de los 10.000€ de multas donde está? No me creo que por no presentar un papelito te metan 10.000 euros de multa ni en broma...En tal caso sería una falta leve.



Parece ser que todavía no está en vigor y es un anteproyecto que será aprobado en las próximas semanas. Extracto de artículo publicado en Finanzas.com el 3/6/2012:

*Nuevo modelo de Declaración
*Pero la realidad de estas cuentas va a cambiar de forma radical a corto plazo, sobre todo en el ámbito tributario. En principio, se mantiene la obligación de informar al Banco de España. Pero, a la vez, *se añade una nueva "Declaración tributaria de los bienes que se tienen en el extranjero con la consecuencias jurídicas de no hacerlo"*, explica Antonio Durán-Sindreu, presidente de AEDAF.

El anteproyecto de la norma, que posiblemente será aprobada la próxima semana, establece un régimen sancionador específico "aplicable a aquellos casos en los que se deje de cumpilr con las obligaciones de información", explica Luis Alaix, asociado Senior del Departamento Fiscal de Salans. En concreto, *se aplicarán multas de 5.000 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos omitidos, con un mínimo de 10.000 euros por concepto. Es decir, que se sancionará con 10.000 euros por cuentas en el extranjero no informadas, y otros 10.000 euros por valores en el extranjero no informados.*

Artículo completo: La lupa de Hacienda vigila las rentas del extranjero

Bufff, además de comunicar la apertura en el BdE parece ser que habrá que hacer más cosas. Que significa esta novedad de se deberá hacerse una declaración tributaria de los bienes que se tienen en el extranjero? Para cuando preveéis que estará en vigor esta normativa tan heavy?


----------



## 0absoluto (6 Jun 2012)

Para los que preguntaban sobre *transferencias a SQB desde OpenBank*:
Lo he intentado esta mañana para ver las comisiones, pues no tenía intención de hacerla realmente, 
y he visto que *NO SE PUEDE* (o al menos, yo no he podido).

El motivo es que hay que marcar si el beneficiario (yo mismo) es residente en España o no.
Al marcar que SI y dar ACEPTAR, sale el error: "EL INDICADOR DE RESIDENCIA DEL BENEFICIARIO DEBE SER NO".


----------



## alfenhique (6 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta:

Ën swisquote te adjudican una cuenta propia? 

Estaba mirando la opción Saxobank y veo que no tienes cuenta propia sino una especie de cuenta asociada a un numero pero no una cuenta al uso. Y veo también en el formulario DD1 del BdE que hay que poner un número de cuenta cuando haces la declaración. Por lo tanto me imagino que una cuenta en un broker no se puede declarar ¿no?

¿Es distinto en el caso de Swissquote?


----------



## 0absoluto (6 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Mi intención es enviarles el DNI compulsado por la policía, pero en el DNI me aparece la dirección antigua y no donde vivo ahora (que es la dirección a la que me han enviado la documentación), por lo que tengo la duda de qué hacer y no se si aceptarán el DNI sin problemas. ¿Alguien más ha estado en la misma situación y se le lo han aceptado?



No creo que haya problema con la dirección. 
Yo les envié una fotocopia del pasaporte compulsado, y *en el pasaporte no aparece ninguna dirección*. 
Únicamente aparece el lugar de nacimiento, y obviamente la nacionalidad Española.



alfenhique dijo:


> Ën swisquote te adjudican una cuenta propia?



Si. Un IBAN único para tí, con tres cuentas internas de SBQ para las tres divisas: EUR, CHF, y USD.
Te recomiendo que mires el resumen (fichero ZIP) de ramonimo en un post de hace unos dias.


----------



## p4n (6 Jun 2012)

¿Alguien ha hecho una transferencia desde La Caixa a SwissQuote? ¿Qué comision le han cobrado, 0,35%?
No tengo muchos ahorros por desgracia, pero quiero sacar al menos unos pocos fuera ante el panorama actual. Para cantidades pequeñas, ¿merece la pena?


----------



## Alami (6 Jun 2012)

p4n dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha hecho una transferencia desde La Caixa a SwissQuote? ¿Qué comision le han cobrado, 0,35%?
> No tengo muchos ahorros por desgracia, pero quiero sacar al menos unos pocos fuera ante el panorama actual. Para cantidades pequeñas, ¿merece la pena?



Te van a cobrar un pastón: 15€+ 0,7%+ 8€+ cambio de moneda. Si sacas 25€ no te llega nada.


----------



## Alami (6 Jun 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuantos clientes ha ganado recientemente este banco que creo que solo tenia 170.000.?


----------



## p4n (6 Jun 2012)

Pues habra que abrirse una cuenta en ING, y teniendo una oficina de ING cerca llevar el dinero en efectivo... a la Caixa ni agua!


----------



## santiagoanverso (6 Jun 2012)

He recibido los papeles pero me tira para atras noticias como estas del doce de mayo:

Swissquote affiche des résultats trimestriels en nette baisse- swissinfo
traducido con google deja bastantes sospechas no?

Swissquote muestra fuerte descenso de las ganancias trimestrales
Swissquote, se enfrenta a una recesión, vio caer su beneficio neto en un 40,9% en primer trimestre 2012 en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado, a 6,3 millones de francos. Los ingresos cayeron un 19,9% a 29,2 millones de dólares.

Los inversores se mostraron cautelosos acerca de la situación de los mercados, dijo el lunes que el corredor en línea. Sólo el segmento de interés se observó una tendencia positiva con un incremento en los ingresos del 9,3% a 4,2 millones.

El ingreso por comisiones cayeron un cuarto a 14,1 millones de francos. La cantidad corresponde a un número de transacciones por cliente al año de 12,6, frente al 16,3 del año anterior. Por su parte, las actividades comerciales (EFOREX) mostraron por primera vez un descenso. Los ingresos disminuyeron un 20,9% a 10,8 millones

La afluencia de nuevos fondos

La disminución de 6,8% en los gastos de explotación, a 21,3 millones de francos, no fue suficiente para compensar la desaceleración. El beneficio operativo cayó un 42% a 7,9 millones de dólares.

El número total de cuentas ha seguido creciendo, sin embargo, un 13,1% por primera vez cruzó la marca de 200.000, a 200'140. Los activos bajo fuerte aumento de 1,1% a 8.478 millones de francos. La afluencia de nuevos capitales se ha incrementado significativamente, por importe de 536,6 millones, un aumento del 83%.

El grupo espera un aumento de alrededor del 10% de la facturación y el número de clientes en 2012. "Seguimos siendo fundamentalmente confianza", dijo su jefe Marc Bürki.


----------



## santiagoanverso (6 Jun 2012)

lo mismo en una noticia alemana:
Internetbank Swissquote erleidet Gewinnrückgang - Wirtschaft - Aargauer Zeitung

traducido en google. Si alguien sabe aleman puede traducirlo para todos

A medida que los costos no puede reducirse a la misma medida que el rendimiento, se tradujo en el primer trimestre, el beneficio operativo, que fue inferior en 7,9 millones de francos en un 42 por ciento el año pasado. Las ganancias netas cayeron a un nivel igualmente alto de 6,3 millones de francos
...
Por ejemplo, el banco de Internet en el primer trimestre pretende ser una fuerte entrada de dinero nuevo y el número de cuentas aumentó en un 13,1 por ciento.

La empresa adquirió nuevos depósitos de clientes por valor de 536.6 millones de francos netos. Hace un año había sólo 293,3 millones de francos. Activos de los clientes
subieron un 1,1 por ciento el Vie 8480 millones el año anterior


----------



## Alami (6 Jun 2012)

santiagoanverso dijo:


> He recibido los papeles pero me tira para atras noticias como estas del doce de mayo:
> 
> Swissquote affiche des résultats trimestriels en nette baisse- swissinfo
> traducido con google deja bastantes sospechas no?
> ...



Mira la bajada de los últimos meses. La mayoría de la banca está igual. Diversifica.

SQN.SW: Resumen de SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## santiagoanverso (6 Jun 2012)

y para el que entienda de bolsa... yo no entiendo pero la gráfica es un poco fea

SQN.SW Análisis técnicos | SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## santiagoanverso (6 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Mira la bajada de los últimos meses. La mayoría de la banca está igual. Diversifica.
> 
> SQN.SW: Resumen de SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N- Yahoo! Finanzas



Gracias! lo acabo de descubrir y tambien lo he puesto en el foro 
Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## sapoconcho (6 Jun 2012)

Un offtopic total pero me ha hecho gracia.
No sabía que swissquote tuviera twitter en español...
Twitter


----------



## roquerol (6 Jun 2012)

Ale, acabo de hacer la solicitud de apertura de la Saving Account, ahora a esperar que llegue el sobrecito.


----------



## anlloge (6 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Un offtopic total pero me ha hecho gracia.
> No sabía que swissquote tuviera twitter en español...
> Twitter



La plataforma digital de AMC que pertenece SWQ también la tienen en español.:



http://es.ac-markets.com/


----------



## kosfer (6 Jun 2012)

lcdbop dijo:


> Yo también llame al BDE y me dijeron que entregara 3 formularios (1 por cada moneda) y que pusiera el mismo número de cuenta.



A mi también me dijo que si solo iba a utilizar la de euros, bastaba con hacer uno, pero que por si acaso no me costaba hacer los tres... Como total es rellenarlos, lo hago y ya está.


----------



## vicenmadrid (6 Jun 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Ayer recibí la carta con la primera clave oculta por una pegatina, o sea la que te permite loguearte via internet, con lo cual mi documentación ha sido admitida e imagino que ya tengo la cuenta activa con ellos. Todavía no he accedido al banco porque tengo la siguiente duda:
> 
> *A partir de qué momento preciso empieza la cuenta atrás de los 30 días para comunicar la apertura de cuenta al Banco de España con el DD1?* A partir de ayer que recibí la carta? A partir del primer logueo en la web? A partir de mi primer ingreso? ...
> 
> ...



Tenía la misma duda que tu, así que directamente les pregunté a SQ por la fecha de apertura que consta en sus archivos, y me contestaron que la fecha que constaba en la carta donde me remitían la password (lo que tu dices que es la pegatina que oculta la clave); verás que en esa misma carta te dice (traducido): "Confirmación de apertura de su cuenta SQ y palabra clave". Como te digo, la fecha de esa carta es la apertura de la cuenta.

En cuanto a lo de la declaración DD1, cuanto antes lo hagas, mejor, así ya te olvidas de ello. Además, si tienes firma digital, lo puedes hacer desde casa.


----------



## mgm1954 (6 Jun 2012)

Mirad esto : 
Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
vale la pena tener ideas para contrastar.
PD es tana largo el post que no puedo estar seguro de si ya se ha posteado,pero por si acaso .


----------



## vicenmadrid (6 Jun 2012)

santiagoanverso dijo:


> y para el que entienda de bolsa... yo no entiendo pero la gráfica es un poco fea
> 
> SQN.SW Análisis técnicos | SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas



El gráfico que nos comentas es el del último año. Fíjate en este, es de los últimos diez años. Espero que esto te tranquilice algo

SQN.SW Análisis técnicos | SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas

Si el enlace que pongo no lleva al gráfico, utiliza el mism enlace que has puesto tu y después, en el ragon de tiempo, selecciona "max".


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Jun 2012)

mgm1954 dijo:


> Mirad esto :
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
> vale la pena tener ideas para contrastar.
> PD *es tana largo el post que no puedo estar seguro de si ya se ha posteado,pero por si acaso *.



Qué va, es la primera... 

Yo entiendo que a veces los hilos son muy largos, pero coñe, para eso está el buscador y encima hay uno específico para el hilo (se llama "Buscar en tema", ahí arriba, no está muy escondido, si ves las estrellitas está pegadito a ellas) metiendo el autor del artículo salen estos resultados:
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Resultados de Búsqueda 

PD: Te recomiendo que te leas las réplicas a sus argumentos.


----------



## hmillan (6 Jun 2012)

Ademas de ING con la cuenta nomina, puedo confirmar que desde Self Bank. El banco online con cuenta corriente, tarjetas gratis. uno de los varios bancos online español se pueden hacer tranferencias a suiza gratis.

Yo lo utilizo para recargar una cuenta de voip del trabajo, el proveedor tiene una cuenta en suiza. He realizado numerosas tranferencias internacionales para realizar esto pagos.

Normalmente realizo una tranferencia nacional desde mi cuenta habitual en el sabadell a mi cuenta de selfbank y al dia siguiente, cuando ya tengo el dinero en selfbank lo tranfiero a suiza. Sin problemas, sin comisiones. Directamente desde el sabadell me salia en 45€ de comisiones


Se puede abrir online y si alguien quiere le puedo enviar una invitación y nos regalan 30€ al que abre la cuenta y otros 30 a mi.


----------



## apunt (7 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Ademas de ING con la cuenta nomina, puedo confirmar que desde Self Bank. El banco online con cuenta corriente, tarjetas gratis. uno de los varios bancos online español se pueden hacer tranferencias a suiza gratis.
> 
> Yo lo utilizo para recargar una cuenta de voip del trabajo, el proveedor tiene una cuenta en suiza. He realizado numerosas tranferencias internacionales para realizar esto pagos.
> 
> ...



pero se puede abrir una cuenta en selfbank sin tener dinero metido y sin domiciliar nomina, y poder realizar transefrencias de vez en cuando sin comisiones por las transferencias y de mantenimiento de cuenta?

saludos y gracias


----------



## kosfer (7 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero se puede abrir una cuenta en selfbank sin tener dinero metido y sin domiciliar nomina, y poder realizar transefrencias de vez en cuando sin comisiones por las transferencias y de mantenimiento de cuenta?
> 
> saludos y gracias



Mañana preguntaré si es gratis, pero creo que no. Además creo recordar que otro forero se abrió cuenta con Selfbank después de leer ese mismo post y le cobraron. Mñana de todas formas llamo y lo pregunto-


----------



## 0absoluto (7 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero se puede abrir una cuenta en selfbank sin tener dinero metido y sin domiciliar nomina, y poder realizar transefrencias de vez en cuando sin comisiones por las transferencias y de mantenimiento de cuenta?
> 
> saludos y gracias



Yo tengo una cuenta con ellos desde hace 11 años, antes se llamaba selftrade.
La usaba principalmente para operar con acciones y fondos de inversión.
Pero hace tres o cuatro años, ante lo que se nos venía encima vendí todo y deje la cuenta abierta con unos 60€ aprox. Desde entonces no he hecho ningún movimiento (tampoco transferencias) y los 60€ siguen intactos: no me han cobrado ni un centimo por mantenimiento de cuenta ni nada parecido.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Jun 2012)

Acabo de recibir los contratos de la Saving Account, y leyendolo me encontrado con el punto 16 del librillo "General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations".

Allí se afirma que "The Bank reserves the right to block the Client’s access via the Internet or by telephone at any time, without explanation and without notice, to the extent it deems such a block appropriate" 

¿Alguien sabe qué condiciones han de suceder para que esto pase? Comprenderéis que esto crea una considerable incertidumbre acerca del banco, pues no es muy normal que tengan autoridad para bloquearte la cuenta o la conexión a ella sin avisarte ni informarte.


----------



## Memento Mori (7 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero se puede abrir una cuenta en selfbank sin tener dinero metido y sin domiciliar nomina, y poder realizar transefrencias de vez en cuando sin comisiones por las transferencias y de mantenimiento de cuenta?
> 
> saludos y gracias



Sí, yo la tengo si comisiones y sin nómina.

Pero cuidado con los descubiertos, que ahí te clavan, en principio 15€ fijos independientemente del importe los muy cab...


----------



## nesio (7 Jun 2012)

Al abrir una cuenta conjunta, ¿cómo se puede confirmar si está realmente abierta de este modo? ¿Envían claves de acceso a todos los titulares o sólo al 1º? Es para rellenar correctamente los DD1 con todos los titulares.

Al enviar la documentación añadí el documento para otro "accountholder" (y su DNI compulsado). En la confirmación de apertura de cuenta que me enviaron se dirijen a mi como *Nombre_mío e.o Nombre_del_cotitular*, pero no hacen referencia al cotitular en ningún otro sitio, ni en el resto de la documentación recibida, ni en ninguna carta adicional dirigida a él, ni veo ningún dato suyo al entrar en la cuenta vía web. ¿Qué significa ese "*e.o*"?

A ver si alguien con cotitulares en la cuenta me puede aclarar algo. Saludos.


----------



## Alami (7 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Al abrir una cuenta conjunta, ¿cómo se puede confirmar si está realmente abierta de este modo? ¿Envían claves de acceso a todos los titulares o sólo al 1º? Es para rellenar correctamente los DD1 con todos los titulares.
> 
> Al enviar la documentación añadí el documento para otro "accountholder" (y su DNI compulsado). En la confirmación de apertura de cuenta que me enviaron se dirijen a mi como *Nombre_mío e.o Nombre_del_cotitular*, pero no hacen referencia al cotitular en ningún otro sitio, ni en el resto de la documentación recibida, ni en ninguna carta adicional dirigida a él, ni veo ningún dato suyo al entrar en la cuenta vía web. ¿Qué significa ese "*e.o*"?
> 
> A ver si alguien con cotitulares en la cuenta me puede aclarar algo. Saludos.



A Hacienda le da igual que seais uno o dos. Lo que euiere es fichar al personal porque no le viene de 10 €.


----------



## kosfer (7 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero se puede abrir una cuenta en selfbank sin tener dinero metido y sin domiciliar nomina, y poder realizar transefrencias de vez en cuando sin comisiones por las transferencias y de mantenimiento de cuenta?
> 
> saludos y gracias




SelfBank aunque no tengas la nómina domiciliada, no te cobra gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta, ni comisiones en las transferencias nacionales y a la Zona Euro. Si quieres hacer transferencias a otros países de la Zona Euro (Suiza por ejemplo) te cobraría 0,3% con un mínimo de 20 euros.


----------



## Alami (7 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Ademas de ING con la cuenta nomina, puedo confirmar que desde Self Bank. El banco online con cuenta corriente, tarjetas gratis. uno de los varios bancos online español se pueden hacer tranferencias a suiza gratis.
> 
> Yo lo utilizo para recargar una cuenta de voip del trabajo, el proveedor tiene una cuenta en suiza. He realizado numerosas tranferencias internacionales para realizar esto pagos.
> 
> ...





kosfer dijo:


> SelfBank aunque no tengas la nómina domiciliada, no te cobra gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta, ni comisiones en las transferencias nacionales y a la Zona Euro. Si quieres hacer transferencias a otros países de la Zona Euro (*Suiza por ejemplo) te cobraría 0,3% con un mínimo de 20 euros*.



*A ver si os aclarais.*


----------



## hmillan (7 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> *A ver si os aclarais.*



Yo he hecho mas de 30 transferencias a suiza, desde hace 2 años, ningun gasto y las pasta llega al dia siguiente. Elijo transferencia zona euro, y deja sin problemas.
Estos son los datos donde transfiero

Account holder: KeyCollect, Zollikerstrasse 153, 8008, Zuerich, Switzerland
Bank: UBS SA, Via Cantonale 18, 6928 Manno, Switzerland


IBAN: CH070023023048348275F
Accountnr: 48348275F
SWIFT: UBSWCHZH80A





Mi cuenta del selfbank suele estar a 0€ casi siempre.

No la uso para nada mas, no tengo nada domiciliado.


----------



## hyperrjas (7 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Yo he hecho mas de 30 transferencias a suiza, desde hace 2 años, ningun gasto y las pasta llega al dia siguiente. Elijo transferencia zona euro, y deja sin problemas.
> Estos son los datos donde transfiero
> 
> Account holder: KeyCollect, Zollikerstrasse 153, 8008, Zuerich, Switzerland
> ...




Quizás estais hablando de dos tipos de cuenta diferente. Qué tipo de cuenta estás utilizando hmillan¿? esta?

Self Bank, cuenta remunerada, cuenta Euribor


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2012)

Sospecho que kosfer, como yo el otro dia, habla de lo que pone en la hoja de tarifas y sobre la que hay que interpretar si consideran Suiza como zona euro o no. Por lo que me fio mas de la experiencia directa de quien ya ha hecho la transferencia.


----------



## nesio (7 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> A Hacienda le da igual que seais uno o dos. Lo que euiere es fichar al personal porque no le viene de 10 €.



Pero antes de comunicar al BdE que la cuenta tiene 2 titulares quiero estar seguro de que éstos son reales (sobretodo el cotitular, se entiende).

Ya sé que lo mejor sería preguntar directamente a SQB si el alta de todos los titulares ha ido bien, pero antes quería saber si alguien de por aquí estaba en las mismas que yo.


----------



## eolico (7 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Efectivamente, vengo de compulsar de la Policía Nacional. Cero euros. Por cierto, no os pongáis en la cola de trámites de DNI/pasaporte, se hace directamente como si fueses a poner una denuncia. En las paredes figuraban flechitas indicando "compulsa de DNI". La persona encargada me ha compulsado tanto el DNI como el pasaporte. Antes de sacar el pasaporte me ha dicho que sólo lo compulsaba si era un pasaporte español.



Fui a compulsar el pasaporte y me toco un catetaco de boina enroscada. Cuando le pedi que me pusiera en ingles 'this is true copy of the original' o algo asi, automaticamente la boina se le enrosco 3 vueltas ella sola. Ein! ehto e epaña!! to n'español!! Parecia que se lo habia pedido en inuit. Vaya pais!


----------



## vicenmadrid (7 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Fui a compulsar el pasaporte y me toco un catetaco de boina enroscada. Cuando le pedi que me pusiera en ingles 'this is true copy of the original' o algo asi, automaticamente la boina se le enrosco 3 vueltas ella sola. Ein! ehto e epaña!! to n'español!! Parecia que se lo habia pedido en inuit. Vaya pais!



¿y por qué no se lo pediste en chino? Joder, ¡cómo somos! Soy el primero en criticar cuando un funcionario te atiende mal, pero en este caso no tienes razón.


----------



## eolico (7 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> ¿y por qué no se lo pediste en chino? Joder, ¡cómo somos! Soy el primero en criticar cuando un funcionario te atiende mal, pero en este caso no tienes razón.



Claro que si, el pasaporte no es para viajar por el mundo, ni el ingles es la lengua franca. Ademas le daba yo la frase, pero deberian tenerla ellos ya por ahi escrita para ponerla.

Ojo!! Ingles superbasico... del primer dia de clase, nada de matices linguisticos surrealsitas.

This is.... true copy.... of the original (para nota, no???)

Repito, ingles... vale para todos los paises.... "one size fits all"....ni tagalo ni chino ni ostias demagogicas.

Pero claro es mejhor mirarse el ombligo que para eso somos loh mah mejoreh y despreciar lo que se ignora.


----------



## me voy (7 Jun 2012)

Iniciado por nesio 

Al abrir una cuenta conjunta, ¿cómo se puede confirmar si está realmente abierta de este modo? ¿Envían claves de acceso a todos los titulares o sólo al 1º? Es para rellenar correctamente los DD1 con todos los titulares.

Al enviar la documentación añadí el documento para otro "accountholder" (y su DNI compulsado). En la confirmación de apertura de cuenta que me enviaron se dirijen a mi como Nombre_mío e.o Nombre_del_cotitular, pero no hacen referencia al cotitular en ningún otro sitio, ni en el resto de la documentación recibida, ni en ninguna carta adicional dirigida a él, ni veo ningún dato suyo al entrar en la cuenta vía web. ¿Qué significa ese "e.o"?

A ver si alguien con cotitulares en la cuenta me puede aclarar algo. Saludos.

Estaba con la misma duda que tú
Hoy me han llamado de SWQ y me han corfimado que aunque el nombre del cotitular no aparece en la web,sí tengo una cuenta conjunta.

por otra parte,como no tengo DNI-e he pedido pedido por fax los impresos DD1.Si alguien lo ha hecho como yo,¿Cuánto se tarda en recibirlo?
una vez rellenados( ¿1 IBAN ó 3 ? )se mandan por correo certificado?
espero solucionar esto antes de fin de mes.

hice una pequeña transferencia a SWQ hace 2 días y ayer los leuros ya estaban en Suiza.
ya sabía la comisión que me iba a cobrar mi banco,pero ¡sorpresa! han llegado 6 euros menos de lo que mandé.
el chico de SWQ me ha confirmado que ellos no cobran comisión por transferencias recibidas.
entonces.de donde ha salido esa comisión de 6 euros.
Decis que SELFBANK va bien? , estoy por abrirme una cuenta


----------



## vicenmadrid (7 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Claro que si, el pasaporte no es para viajar por el mundo, ni el ingles es la lengua franca. Ademas le daba yo la frase, pero deberian tenerla ellos ya por ahi escrita para ponerla.
> 
> Ojo!! Ingles superbasico... del primer dia de clase, nada de matices linguisticos surrealsitas.
> 
> ...



Eolico, tienes razón en cuanto a lo del inglés como idioma internacional, y todo eso; pero tienes que tener en cuenta la legalidad y las leyes españolas. El idioma oficial en España es el español (o castellano). El funcionario actuó correctamente. Otra cosa es que la normativa administrativa debería ponerse las pilas y estar al tanto de la realidad, pero eso es pedirle mucho a nuestros políticos (que son los que hacen las leyes). Por eso te repito, el policía actuó según la ley.


----------



## hmillan (7 Jun 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Quizás estais hablando de dos tipos de cuenta diferente. Qué tipo de cuenta estás utilizando hmillan¿? esta?
> 
> Self Bank, cuenta remunerada, cuenta Euribor




La cuenta es normal, la que hace un año o mas te daban 100€ o no recuerdo cuanto por abrirla con invitacion, que relmente te abrian 2 cuentas, una remunerada y la otra normal, yo creo que es eson esas mismas que dices


----------



## eolico (7 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Eolico, tienes razón en cuanto a lo del inglés como idioma internacional, y todo eso; pero tienes que tener en cuenta la legalidad y las leyes españolas. El idioma oficial en España es el español (o castellano). El funcionario actuó correctamente. Otra cosa es que la normativa administrativa debería ponerse las pilas y estar al tanto de la realidad, pero eso es pedirle mucho a nuestros políticos (que son los que hacen las leyes). Por eso te repito, el policía actuó según la ley.



El pasaporte viene en la pagina misma de la foto en español, ingles y frances y si miras en otra pagina lo pone tambien en otras 7 lenguas. Vale para el DNI pero los que hacen pasaportes!!! La misma esencia del pasaporte es internacional, y asi lo identifico alguien que penso en poner todas esas lenguas (posiblemente fue instruccion dada desde Bruselas).

Lo hice en España por conveniencia pero en el consulado son muchisimos mas amables y serviciales.


----------



## kosfer (7 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Sospecho que kosfer, como yo el otro dia, habla de lo que pone en la hoja de tarifas y sobre la que hay que interpretar si consideran Suiza como zona euro o no. Por lo que me fio mas de la experiencia directa de quien ya ha hecho la transferencia.



Además de ponerlo en la hoja de tarifas he llamado a atención al cliente para confirmarlo. El que tenga dudas y quiera hacerlo gratis desde un fijo: 

902 888 777 / 902 888 888 = 914 890 888

Adenás ya hubo algún forero k se abrió cuenta después d haber leído akí k eran gratis y luego le cobraron...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Además de ponerlo en la hoja de tarifas he llamado a atención al cliente para confirmarlo. El que tenga dudas y quiera hacerlo gratis desde un fijo:
> 
> 902 888 777 / 902 888 888 = 914 890 888
> 
> Adenás ya hubo algún forero k se abrió cuenta después d haber leído akí k eran gratis y luego le cobraron...



No dudo en absoluto que ponga eso en la hoja de tarifas. La duda es que consideren o no Suiza como pais de la zona euro.

Yo solo decia que de dos opciones: a) el que ha hecho la transferencia dice la verdad de lo que le han cobrado y tu dices la verdad de lo que te han dicho, y b) que te hayan dicho la verdad a ti y que el que hizo la transferencia nos miente,.... pues opto por creer en la opción a) o


----------



## JauNest (7 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos:

Una pregunta sobre Swissquote... Parece que todos tenemos más o menos claro cómo abrir la cuenta... pero, ¿alguien sabe qué procedimiento habría que seguir para cancelarla?. Pedí los papeles a Swissquote y lo único que he visto ha sido:

- En el librito "General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations", apartado 41 "Termination of this agreement" dice que se pide por escrito... pero, ¿cómo?... ¿a través del Customer Care Center?... los que ya tienen funcionando la cuenta, ¿hay alguna opción de cancelación dentro?

Aparte de esto, después de leerme el librito "General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations", tengo las siguiente dudas, que expongo a continuación por si alguien puede ayudar:

- Apartado 35... Right of lien and set-off... ¿qué significa este apartado?... no lo entiendo :o

- Apartado 50... Form of safekeeping... no lo entiendo bien... ¿están diciendo que pueden transferir los fondos a un tercero o ponerlos en depósito colectivo sin necesidad de comunicármelo? :o

No soy un experto financiero, así que pido disculpas si mis dudas anteriores pudieran resultar obvias para otros :o:o:o

Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo a todos


----------



## minosabe (7 Jun 2012)

Pues al tanto con las comisarías de la PN porque yo compulse el dni allí, lo mandé y un gestor de SQ me llamó diciéndome que faltaba el nombre de quién me compulsaba el documento ¿? Al final, he optado por la notaría y me han hecho una compulsa del dni llena de sellos y certificados que creo que ya bastará.
De todas maneras, sigo pensando que unos buenos FI internacionales, ni que sean contratados en España también dan buena cobertura contra riesgos de moneda y corralones.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Pues al tanto con las comisarías de la PN porque yo compulse el dni allí, lo mandé y un gestor de SQ me llamó diciéndome que faltaba el nombre de quién me compulsaba el documento ¿? Al final, he optado por la notaría y me han hecho una compulsa del dni llena de sellos y certificados que creo que ya bastará.
> De todas maneras, sigo pensando que unos buenos FI internacionales, ni que sean contratados en España también dan buena cobertura contra riesgos de moneda y corralones.



Segun tengo entendido son 3 cosillas (como lo he hecho yo alguna vez):
- El sello que dice "Cotejada la presente copia con el original al que se refiere, concuerda bien y fielmente con el mismo.Ciudad -Fecha" o similar.
- El sello oficial de donde se compulsa.
- La firma de la persona que lo compulsa.

A lo mejor alguna cosa no es necesaria, pero a mi siempre me lo han hecho así. Si ven que se dejan algo, pidanlo que no se enfadaran.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Acabo de recibir los contratos de la Saving Account, y leyendolo me encontrado con el punto 16 del librillo "General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations".
> 
> Allí se afirma que "The Bank reserves the right to block the Client’s access via the Internet or by telephone at any time, without explanation and without notice, to the extent it deems such a block appropriate"
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué condiciones han de suceder para que esto pase? Comprenderéis que esto crea una considerable incertidumbre acerca del banco, pues no es muy normal que tengan autoridad para bloquearte la cuenta o la conexión a ella sin avisarte ni informarte.





JauNest dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Una pregunta sobre Swissquote... Parece que todos tenemos más o menos claro cómo abrir la cuenta... pero, ¿alguien sabe qué procedimiento habría que seguir para cancelarla?. Pedí los papeles a Swissquote y lo único que he visto ha sido:
> 
> ...




Yo ya expuse mis dudas y me sumo a las tuyas. Todos sabemos como abrir la cuenta (y si alguien no lo sabe que se lea el hilo de una puta vez) pero nadie habla de las condiciones de las cuenta, y mira que ponen cosas que pueden crear mucha incertidumbre.

Si alguien controla estos términos o puede aclarar las dudas, estarían muy bien. Más que nada para que el hilo SIGA AVANZANDO y no se estanque en como coño compulsar el DNI o cuantos DD1s mandar al BdE.

Yo he planteado mis dudas a Swissquote, pero aún estoy esperando respuesta. Tan pronto me respondan lo posteo.


----------



## nomada25 (8 Jun 2012)

Hola, mi primer mensaje aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo por el foro y en concreto este hilo, un saludo a todos/as. Respecto a la información que demandan algunos foreros sobre cómo cerrar la cuenta me parece muy importante saberlo, yo tengo los documentos hace varios días pero no tengo intención de enviarlos hasta no saber todo sobre las condiciones de este banco. No se puede abrir una cuenta a la ligera, hay bastantes puntos que no están claros en el libro de contrato y sería bueno ir aclarándolos.
Esperemos no tener que utilizar esta salida y que no se ponga la cosa tan mal, eso sería lo mejor para todos.

Un saludo


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo ya expuse mis dudas y me sumo a las tuyas. Todos sabemos como abrir la cuenta (y si alguien no lo sabe que se lea el hilo de una puta vez) pero nadie habla de las condiciones de las cuenta, y mira que ponen cosas que pueden crear mucha incertidumbre.
> 
> Si alguien controla estos términos o puede aclarar las dudas, estarían muy bien. Más que nada para que el hilo SIGA AVANZANDO y no se estanque en como coño compulsar el DNI o cuantos DD1s mandar al BdE.
> 
> Yo he planteado mis dudas a Swissquote, pero aún estoy esperando respuesta. Tan pronto me respondan lo posteo.



La verdad es que no está muy claro el procedimiento para cerrar la cuenta. A mi me preocupaba más el tema de sacar el dinero, es decir, hacer una tranfeferencia de SQ hasta mi banco en España. He hecho la prueba con una cantidad pequeña para probar. Hice la solicitud de la transferencia el martes 5 de mayo, y hoy, viernes 8, he visto que está en tramitación. Ya os contaré cuando efectivamente esté realizada.


----------



## IzsI (8 Jun 2012)

Al realizar la transferencia abajo del todo pone una fecha que indica el dia de ejecución, si no lo cambias por defecto pone unos 3 o 4 días adelante, hay que tener cuidado con eso y cambiarlo para que se ejecute el día siguiente.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Al realizar la transferencia abajo del todo pone una fecha que indica el dia de ejecución, si no lo cambias por defecto pone unos 3 o 4 días adelante, hay que tener cuidado con eso y cambiarlo para que se ejecute el día siguiente.



gracias por el aviso


----------



## señor eko (8 Jun 2012)

Yo también tengo algunas dudas del contrato que aprovecho para preguntar:

Mi primera pregunta es sobre el primer punto del contrato de "Opening of The account", ya que pone que "to open a current account ... as well as a safe custody account". ¿A qué se refiere con "una cuenta de custodia"? ¿Significa esto que se abren dos cuentas? ¿Para qué sería esa segunda cuenta?

Mi segunda pregunta es sobre el séptimo punto del contrato. Ahí se dice que "The bank has a right of pledge on all assets it holds for the account of the client and a right of set-off regarding all debt receivables against its exissting claims against the client". Después de leerlo varias veces y de traducirlo otras tantas en el google, sigo sin enterarme que coño significa.


En cuanto a lo de cerrar la cuenta, no creo que deban de poner muchas trabas. Como bien se indica en otro post, en el punto 41 del General Business Conditions dicen que con enviar un escrito solicitándolo debe de ser suficiente.


----------



## ramonimo (8 Jun 2012)

Bueno, ya que empieza el fin de semana, que empiece el rescate

Fuentes europeas adelantan que España puede pedir el rescate este fin de semana | Economía | EL PAÍS

Exclusive: Spain to request EU bank aid on Saturday: sources | Reuters

¿Le damos ya al botón del pánico? :


----------



## kosfer (8 Jun 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Yo también tengo algunas dudas del contrato que aprovecho para preguntar:
> 
> Mi primera pregunta es sobre el primer punto del contrato de "Opening of The account", ya que pone que "to open a current account ... as well as a safe custody account". ¿A qué se refiere con "una cuenta de custodia"? ¿Significa esto que se abren dos cuentas? ¿Para qué sería esa segunda cuenta?
> 
> ...




Yo entiendo que os preocupeis por todo lo que dice el contrato que firmais, yo también lo leí detenidamente cuando me enviaron la documentación, pero seguro que todas estas claúsulas están en cualquier contrato de BBVA o Santander. Estoy casi seguro que casi ninguno de nosotros ha leído con tanto detenimiento los contratos que hemos firmado en nuestro banco español actual. 

El banco está supervisado por la autoridad supervisora del sistema financiero de Suiza (FINMA) y es miembro de Asociación Suiza de Banqueros (ASB). Está claro que todos preferiríamos tener nuestro dinero en un banco más tradicional, y no en uno cuyo negocio principal es el trading de divisas, pero entre un banco español y uno suizo, me quedo con los segundos. 

Yo creo que no hay que darle tantas vueltas a esas claúsulas, ni se van a quedar con tu dinero, ni va a haber problemas al cerrar la cuenta ni esas historias... Este banco es una especie de Renta4 y tampoco es la Caja Rural de Canarias, os lo aseguro! 

De todas formas yo tampoco he mandando aún la documentación. No sé por qué me da que a todos los que mandemos el dinero fuera, nos va a mirar Hacienda hasta en los calzoncillos, y como descubran que has defraudado un euro, te van a poner una multa de 10.000! Voy a esperar, a ver si aprueban la mierda de ley esa contra el fraude o algo así, que van a aprobar supuestamente la semana q viene. Me extraña que puedan imponer una multa de 10.000 euros por ejemplo por no rellenar un DD1, pero si desde luego va a ser así, me parece que el mensaje es claro: OS VAMOS A QUITAR EL DINERO DE TODAS, DE TODAS...TANTO SI LO DEJAIS EN ESPAÑA COMO SI LO MANDAIS FUERA, ASÍ QUE NO OS MOLESTEIS...

En fin, ya vorem... un saludo


----------



## Actarus (8 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Bueno, ya que empieza el fin de semana, que empiece el rescate
> 
> Fuentes europeas adelantan que España puede pedir el rescate este fin de semana | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Por ahora un rescate solo de la banca es positivo, no hay pánico ninguno, nos va a venir muy bien. Ahora bien, el próximo día 17 empezad a temblar como no se pueda formar gobierno en Grecia o ganen los que no quieren el rescate, porque entonces hay salida del euro de ese país y un posible efecto contagio...Pero por ahora solo es especular.


----------



## sapoconcho (8 Jun 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Mi primera pregunta es sobre el primer punto del contrato de "Opening of The account", ya que pone que "to open a current account ... as well as a safe custody account". ¿A qué se refiere con "una cuenta de custodia"? ¿Significa esto que se abren dos cuentas? ¿Para qué sería esa segunda cuenta?



Cuando abres la cuenta de Savings y entras en la plataforma tienes que aceptar otros dos "contratos" ya que esa cuenta lleva asociada la apertura de cuentas para trading (a lo que realmente se dedica el banco aunque tu no hagas uso de ello). Tienes una cuenta de custodia de fondos, divisas, etc. dónde se quedan depositados todo aquello con lo que negocies.



> Mi segunda pregunta es sobre el séptimo punto del contrato. Ahí se dice que "The bank has a right of pledge on all assets it holds for the account of the client and a right of set-off regarding all debt receivables against its exissting claims against the client". Después de leerlo varias veces y de traducirlo otras tantas en el google, sigo sin enterarme que coño significa.



Eso viene a ser que ellos tienen potestad para vender cualquier activo tuyo que tengan en custodia (acciones, fondos, divisas...) para saldar las deudas que existan contra tí desde los fondos en los que participas o desde la propia swissquote en caso de coberturas. Esto sólo ocurrirá si no pagas tus comisiones de fondos o etf o si operas con préstamo y necesitas coberturas.



> En cuanto a lo de cerrar la cuenta, no creo que deban de poner muchas trabas. Como bien se indica en otro post, en el punto 41 del General Business Conditions dicen que con enviar un escrito solicitándolo debe de ser suficiente.



Exacto. Será como cerrar cualquier cuenta en España tipo online. ¿Cómo cierras la de ING, o la de IBanesto?¿o aparece en sus contratos? porque en los que yo tengo con estos bancos online os aseguro que no y tampoco tienen un botón que diga "cerrar cuenta". Pues tendrás que llamar, hablarlo y enviar una solicitud. Digo yo que nada más pienso

Bueno, si alguien tiene más información es bienvenida...

Saludos.


----------



## 0absoluto (8 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Cuando abres la cuenta de Savings y entras en la plataforma tienes que aceptar otros dos "contratos" ya que esa cuenta lleva asociada *la apertura de cuentas para trading* (a lo que realmente se dedica el banco aunque tu no hagas uso de ello). Tienes una cuenta de custodia de fondos, divisas, etc. dónde se quedan depositados todo aquello con lo que negocies.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Si vas a operar con fondos de inversión, como es mi caso, es conveniente abrir la cuenta de TRADING explícitamente, pues los fondos de inversión con los que se puede operar en la cuenta SAVING (la de ahorro) son menos de 100, y con la de trading son unos 5.000 fondos aprox.

Aún estoy esperando la documentación de la cuenta TRADING, pero hasta ahora el proceso ha sido el mismo que con la cuenta SAVING: Rellenar online la solicitud y esperar a recibir la documentacion en el domicilio para reenviarsela firmada. No sé si necesitaré enviar otra fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte.


----------



## minosabe (8 Jun 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Si vas a operar con fondos de inversión, como es mi caso, es conveniente abrir la cuenta de TRADING explícitamente, pues los fondos de inversión con los que se puede operar en la cuenta SAVING (la de ahorro) son menos de 100, y con la de trading son unos 5.000 fondos aprox.
> 
> Aún estoy esperando la documentación de la cuenta TRADING, pero hasta ahora el proceso ha sido el mismo que con la cuenta SAVING: Rellenar online la solicitud y esperar a recibir la documentacion en el domicilio para reenviarsela firmada. No sé si necesitaré enviar otra fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte.



Yo estoy contigo. No me parece adecuado poner demasiado dinero en un banco de inversiones si después no vas a invertir. De hecho no voy a poner demasiado dinero en SQB pero seguro que sí contrato fondos en otras monedas. Hoy por la mañana he hablado con ellos y sin pasarme con nadie, desde la centralita mismo, me han asegurado que sí puedo contratar fondos, que no son sólo para suizos, como se había dicho en este hilo.


----------



## Boogie el Aceitoso (8 Jun 2012)

¿ Cuanto tardan en llegar los papeles una vez solicitada la apertura de cuenta por internet??? Pago con sexo la respuesta


----------



## minosabe (8 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> La verdad es que no está muy claro el procedimiento para cerrar la cuenta. A mi me preocupaba más el tema de sacar el dinero, es decir, hacer una tranfeferencia de SQ hasta mi banco en España. He hecho la prueba con una cantidad pequeña para probar. Hice la solicitud de la transferencia el martes 5 de mayo, y hoy, viernes 8, he visto que está en tramitación. Ya os contaré cuando efectivamente esté realizada.



¿Y qué más da eso de cerrar la cuenta? Si te es incómodo, la dejas abierta y ya está. ¡Anda que no hace años ni nada que tengo mi cuenta Uno-E a 0€...!


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> La verdad es que no está muy claro el procedimiento para cerrar la cuenta. A mi me preocupaba más el tema de sacar el dinero, es decir, hacer una tranfeferencia de SQ hasta mi banco en España. He hecho la prueba con una cantidad pequeña para probar. Hice la solicitud de la transferencia el martes 5 de mayo, y hoy, viernes 8, he visto que está en tramitación. Ya os contaré cuando efectivamente esté realizada.



transferencia realizada sin problemas


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Yo entiendo que os preocupeis por todo lo que dice el contrato que firmais, yo también lo leí detenidamente cuando me enviaron la documentación, pero seguro que todas estas claúsulas están en cualquier contrato de BBVA o Santander. Estoy casi seguro que casi ninguno de nosotros ha leído con tanto detenimiento los contratos que hemos firmado en nuestro banco español actual.
> 
> El banco está supervisado por la autoridad supervisora del sistema financiero de Suiza (FINMA) y es miembro de Asociación Suiza de Banqueros (ASB). Está claro que todos preferiríamos tener nuestro dinero en un banco más tradicional, y no en uno cuyo negocio principal es el trading de divisas, pero entre un banco español y uno suizo, me quedo con los segundos.
> 
> ...



Es cierta esa sensación que comentas de que Hacienda nos va a mirar con lupa. Yo por mi parte ya he enviado el dinero, y he hecho la declaración DD1, y la DD2, aunque esta última no es necesaria dada la cantidad que he enviado. Abrir una cuenta fuera no es ilegal, si declaras lo que hay que declarar. Luego, cuando haya que hacer la declaración de la renta, pues se declaran los intereses y punto. .... además, el año que viene, cuando haya que hacer la declaración, lo mismo ya no está ni Montoro de ministro.


----------



## Alami (8 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Es cierta esa sensación que comentas de que Hacienda nos va a mirar con lupa. Yo por mi parte ya he enviado el dinero, y he hecho la declaración DD1, y la DD2, aunque esta última no es necesaria dada la cantidad que he enviado. Abrir una cuenta fuera no es ilegal, si declaras lo que hay que declarar. Luego, cuando haya que hacer la declaración de la renta, pues se declaran los intereses y punto. .... además, el año que viene, cuando haya que hacer la declaración, lo mismo ya no está ni Montoro de ministro.



De momento no tenias porque declarar nada a nadie si no pasas de 600 K (DD!).
Al menos hasta que no salga el decreto pertinente.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Cuando abres la cuenta de Savings y entras en la plataforma tienes que aceptar otros dos "contratos" ya que esa cuenta lleva asociada la apertura de cuentas para trading (a lo que realmente se dedica el banco aunque tu no hagas uso de ello). Tienes una cuenta de custodia de fondos, divisas, etc. dónde se quedan depositados todo aquello con lo que negocies.
> .



No es que quiera llevar la contraria, pero la apertura de la cuenta Savings es una cosa, y la de trading y forex, otras. Si quieres operar en forex, p.ej., creo que tienes que abrir una cuenta específica para ello.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Y qué más da eso de cerrar la cuenta? Si te es incómodo, la dejas abierta y ya está. ¡Anda que no hace años ni nada que tengo mi cuenta Uno-E a 0€...!



Como decía en mi intervención, no me preocupaba tanto el cerrar la cuenta en si, sino que mi dinero no lo pudiera mover con facilidad. Era a otro forero al que le preocupaba más lo de cerrar la cuenta; de hecho, dicho forero no había enviado el dinero porque no tenía claro como se cerraba. Por tanto, y en conclusión, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que no es tan importante lo de el "cerramiento", pero quizás sería más ilustrativo para ese forero si le contestaras a él en su intervención


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> De momento no tenias porque declarar nada a nadie si no pasas de 600 K (DD!).
> Al menos hasta que no salga el decreto pertinente.



La DD1 si es obligatoria


----------



## Alami (8 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> La DD1 si es obligatoria



El DD1 es una declaración informativa no obligatoria (por el momento). Mira el hilo


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> El DD1 es una declaración informativa no obligatoria (por el momento). Mira el hilo



Bueno, no vamos a discutir entre nosotros; ... léete la circular 3/2006 del Banco de España (BOE 11 de agosto; corrección de errores de 19 de septiembre). Cito textualmente:

"NORMA PRIMERA. Obligación de informar
La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen *las personas
físicas o jurídicas residentes*:
1 *La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de
ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades
registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito
extranjeras.*"

Y al final:

"NORMA SEXTA. Entrada en vigor
*La presente Circular entrará en vigor al día siguiente de su
publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado*"

Un saludo


----------



## 0absoluto (8 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> El DD1 es una declaración informativa no obligatoria (por el momento). Mira el hilo



No hay que mirar en el hilo, sino en el banco de España:
http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/normativa/circu/CEC200603.pdf 

Tramitación online en: https://sedeelectronica.bde.es/sede/es/menu/administraciones/Presentacion_de_09ebec889272d21.html

EDITO: Borro las normas PRIMERA y SEGUNDA, pues ya estan puestas en el post anterior, creado mientras editaba el mio. Dejo el enlace por si alguien se lo quiere leer entero.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

Gracias por apoyar mi intervención


----------



## señor eko (8 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Cuando abres la cuenta de Savings y entras en la plataforma tienes que aceptar otros dos "contratos" ya que esa cuenta lleva asociada la apertura de cuentas para trading (a lo que realmente se dedica el banco aunque tu no hagas uso de ello). Tienes una cuenta de custodia de fondos, divisas, etc. dónde se quedan depositados todo aquello con lo que negocies.
> 
> 
> Eso viene a ser que ellos tienen potestad para vender cualquier activo tuyo que tengan en custodia (acciones, fondos, divisas...) para saldar las deudas que existan contra tí desde los fondos en los que participas o desde la propia swissquote en caso de coberturas. Esto sólo ocurrirá si no pagas tus comisiones de fondos o etf o si operas con préstamo y necesitas coberturas.
> ...



Gracias por el aporte :Aplauso: Está muy bien que el hilo de este paso para entender mejor el contrato, y saber cuales son las posibilidades y condiciones que hay que cumplir para operar con fondos.

Bravo.


----------



## vigobay (8 Jun 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> De todas formas yo tampoco he mandando aún la documentación. No sé por qué me da que a todos los que mandemos el dinero fuera, nos va a mirar Hacienda hasta en los calzoncillos, y como descubran que has defraudado un euro, te van a poner una multa de 10.000! Voy a esperar, a ver si aprueban la mierda de ley esa contra el fraude o algo así, que van a aprobar supuestamente la semana q viene. Me extraña que puedan imponer una multa de 10.000 euros por ejemplo por no rellenar un DD1, pero si desde luego va a ser así, me parece que el mensaje es claro: OS VAMOS A QUITAR EL DINERO DE TODAS, DE TODAS...TANTO SI LO DEJAIS EN ESPAÑA COMO SI LO MANDAIS FUERA, ASÍ QUE NO OS MOLESTEIS...
> 
> En fin, ya vorem... un saludo



Yo estoy en tu misma situación y suscribo totalmente lo que dices, por eso no he movido ficha y no creo que lo haga. Se está haciendo además tan masivo lo de swissquote que estoy convencido tomarán medidas "coactivas" porque esto se ha hecho viral.

Es muy fácil cometer algún pequeño error que luego te lo pasen por las narices y ya me imagino a los inspectores poniendo un filtro para detectar los que tienen cuenta en Suiza que presentaron el DD1 y saltando alarmitas para controlar cualquier chorrada. Si ya con la deducción por vivienda habitual están mandando requerimientos para justificarla como norma a cientos de miles de personas, ya los imagino enviando requerimientos a medio burbuja.info con cuenta en Suiza.

Hay otra cosa que no me gusta de Swissquote y de Saxobank principalmente y es que como se dedican al trading están más expuestos al tema de la burbuja de derivados que acabará explotando algún día y mandará al carajo un 50% de la pasta mundial en un plis-plas. La burbuja de derivados es la madre de todas las burbujas.

Lo de siempre, no metas todos los eggs in the same basket.


----------



## Actarus (9 Jun 2012)

He probado a enviarme 200 euros desde SQB a España y el Iban de origen era el acabado en 0 a pesar de ser en euros. Por tanto se puede confirmar que, de cara al exterior solo hay un iban, que es el que hay que dar de alta en el Bde.


----------



## nesio (9 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> He probado a enviarme 200 euros desde SQB a España y el Iban de origen era el acabado en 0 a pesar de ser en euros. Por tanto se puede confirmar que, de cara al exterior solo hay un iban, que es el que hay que dar de alta en el Bde.



Como ya se dijo, en el formulario electrónico del BdE el IBAN acabado en "00" no cabe por 1 cero. Yo opté por poner los 6 dígitos que vienen tanto en la documentación como en la web como "Account number", porque es estrictamente lo que se pide en el DD1, el número de cuenta.

De todas maneras, paporsi, el lunes me pondré en contacto con el BdE para ver si lo hice correctamente o tengo que rectificar algo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Jun 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Hay otra cosa que no me gusta de Swissquote y de Saxobank principalmente y es que como se dedican al trading están más expuestos al tema de la burbuja de derivados que acabará explotando algún día y mandará al carajo un 50% de la pasta mundial en un plis-plas. La burbuja de derivados es la madre de todas las burbujas.
> 
> Lo de siempre, no metas todos los eggs in the same basket.



Alguna matización sobre lo que dices. Mientras que en SQ puedes abrir una cuenta de ahorro, como en otro banco, además de abrir una cuenta de trading, en Saxo Bank, la cuenta que abres es una cuentra de trading, no es realmente una cuenta bancaria a tu nombre (al contrario que en SQ). No es una crítica a Saxo Bank, simplemente dejar las cosas claras. De hecho, con el ánimo de diversificar, voy a abrir también una cuenta en Saxo Bank.


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Como ya se dijo, en el formulario electrónico del BdE el IBAN acabado en "00" no cabe por 1 cero. Yo opté por poner los 6 dígitos que vienen tanto en la documentación como en la web como "Account number", porque es estrictamente lo que se pide en el DD1, el número de cuenta.
> 
> De todas maneras, paporsi, el lunes me pondré en contacto con el BdE para ver si lo hice correctamente o tengo que rectificar algo.



Te agradecería que comentases que te han dicho el lunes en el BdE.


----------



## roygbiv (9 Jun 2012)

> SQ está incumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo, y cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes.



https://twitter.com/aleph_numerable/status/211438599860789248


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Jun 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> https://twitter.com/aleph_numerable/status/211438599860789248



Alguna fuente o argumentacion más allá de la simple afirmación?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Alguna fuente o argumentacion más allá de la simple afirmación?



Ni idea, pero mi primera reaccion es "Claro, lo hace el gobierno de España y es bueno, lo hace SQB y venimos corriendo al hilo para decir que es malo."


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Alguna fuente o argumentacion más allá de la simple afirmación?



_SQ está incumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo, y cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes_

Bien, vayamos por partes.
En primer lugar, y como ya ha comentado algún forero, ¿hay alguna argumentación que apoye esta afirmación? De momento, yo no he leído ninguna.
En segundo lugar, analicemos la frase:
_"está inclumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo_": (¿cuáles?) Me gustaría saber que ley o norma sobre prevención de blanqueo está contravinieno SQ, y ya puestos, también el artículo de dicha norma.

_"...cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes"_
La información ofrecida en la página web, y el contrato que se firma al abrir una cuenta de ahorro con SQ, contradice esta afirmación.

En conclusión, para mi, la afirmación que ha dado lugar a esta intervención (_SQ está incumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo, y cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes_) es una auténtica falacia, salvo demostración en contrario.


----------



## imberecundo (10 Jun 2012)

Hoy he hablado con ING, y me cobrara 15 euros por transferencia a Suiza, hasta 50.000 E.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Jun 2012)

imberecundo dijo:


> Hoy he hablado con ING, y me cobrara 15 euros por transferencia a Suiza, hasta 50.000 E.



Yo no he hablado para nada, pero desde la cuenta nomina llevo 2 transferencias sin cargo alguno


----------



## minosabe (10 Jun 2012)

Yo todavía estoy esperando que me llegue el password. Complicaciones con la fotocopia del dni certificada me han demorado mucho. Mi operativa se va a limitar a 10-20k pero metidos en algún fondo de nork.
De todas formas, ya sé que se ha preguntado mucho por aquí, pero ¿cómo veis lo de abrir cuenta en algún banco convencional tipo La banque postale, en Fra, e intentar desde allí tener una operativa de lo más convencional? Estoy hablando de depósitos, de fondos ligados a la deuda soberana y algunas accioncillas para pasar el rato.


----------



## bullish consensus (10 Jun 2012)

*nuevo escenario*

no ha cambiado la situacion con el prestamo que acaba de recibir españa???

yo creo que si, que quiere decir que de momento esto no peta a falta de lo que tengas que decir losh merkadosh el lunes.


----------



## Manu14 (10 Jun 2012)

De momento esto no peta, como se ha comentado Hay pasta para Rato.
Un par de meses mas o menos.
Salu2.


----------



## Boogie el Aceitoso (10 Jun 2012)

Repito pregunta: ¿ cuanto tardan en llegar los papeles una vez solicitada la apertura de cuenta por internet??
(A pesar de haber prometido pagar con sexo, no recibí NINGUNA respuesta, y eso habla muy mal de este subforo)


----------



## Actarus (10 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> _SQ está incumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo, y cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes_
> 
> En conclusión, para mi, la afirmación que ha dado lugar a esta intervención (_SQ está incumpliendo normativas de prevención de blanqueo, y cuela cuentas de trading como cuentas corrientes_) es una auténtica falacia, salvo demostración en contrario.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es como decir que en Plutón hay vida sin poder demostrarlo. Si no se demuestra es falso, no funciona al revés, no por no poder demostrar que es falso lo hace cierto. Si no hay más información que apoye esto hay que descartarlo.


----------



## LLainiav (10 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta, he recibo ya los papeles pero no lo tengo claro y probablemente no los envie de vuelta, tendría que avisarles?? o con no enviar la documentación firmada basta???....


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## IzsI (10 Jun 2012)

Boogie el Aceitoso dijo:


> Repito pregunta: ¿ cuanto tardan en llegar los papeles una vez solicitada la apertura de cuenta por internet??
> (A pesar de haber prometido pagar con sexo, no recibí NINGUNA respuesta, y eso habla muy mal de este subforo)



deberías leerte el hilo, se ha contestado mil veces a esa pregunta, y de paso te informarías bien sobre Swissquote, tarda una semana.


----------



## SturmBrick (10 Jun 2012)

Del facebook de Aleph Numerable:

"Pasa que Suiza y Luxemburgo están vendiendo datos, saltándose el secreto bancario a la torera. Si a eso le unimos el carajal que está armando el "banco" Swissquote, en breve tenemos bloqueo masivo de cuentas de no residentes, y colas en la AEAT de gente desesperada para demostrar que sus fondos son legales. Aquí van a pagar justos por pecadores.

Evitad ambos países, son una ratonera."


----------



## Bcn (10 Jun 2012)

Ni Suiza ni Luxemburgo ni Liechtenstein están vendiendo datos. Los que venden son trabajadores criminales de los bancos que roban los datos y se los venden a las agencias tributarias de otros países, notablemente a los estados alemanes. Hay peticiones de extradición para esos ladrones e incluso para los trabajadores del fisco alemán, pues en Suiza es un delito muy grave. Sin embargo alemania parece hacer oídos sordos por el momento...


----------



## minosabe (10 Jun 2012)

¿Pero qué secreto bancario ni qué niño muerto? 
"Hoygan hamijos" me importa un pepino que hacienda sepa que don YOmismo ha sacado Xmiles de euros del Xentidad de Hispanistán y los ha depositado en tal y cual entidades de suiza, francia, suecia o venus...
Todo esto es plenamente legal y los euros los he sudado uno a uno, por mí como si quieren informar al Papa de Roma, mientras yo disponga de ellos!


----------



## OA00 (10 Jun 2012)

¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.

Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......


----------



## micamor (10 Jun 2012)

Pensando, pensando.....

Esto del rescate bancario, es un truco para que la gente no saque el dinero de los bancos. Me imagino, que la salida de capital español hacia el extranjero será para asustarse.

En otras palabras, Europa de ha dicho a los ciudadanos Españoles, aquí tenéis dinero, así que no tener miedo.

El problema que tienen los bancos españoles, es que el dinero se les va.....
y se quedan con el culo al aire...........::::





OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......


----------



## Alami (10 Jun 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......



Celebro que tengas claro que en un año España no se habrá fundido el rescate.


----------



## opilano (10 Jun 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> *Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......*



Hay mas motivos que nunca para hacerlo. El que no te enteras eres tú.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Jun 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......



Cuantos mas rescates lleva Grecia, mas dinero sale de Grecia.

Saque usted sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (10 Jun 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......



Eso solo nos da mas tiempo para organizarnos (cada uno lo suyo y en su sitio). ¿Alguien da mas de 5 meses a que se acabe el "rescate"?


----------



## Arkhan (10 Jun 2012)

Buenas!

Hace bastante que no escribo por el foro, aunque lo sigo asiduamente. El caso es que como todos, me he enterado de la opción "anticorralito" que ofrece esta entidad, me he leído el hilo entero, sé como va, pero me surge una duda que no sé si alguno me puede aclarar. De momento he pedido que me manden la documentación para estudiarla y tomar la decisión final.

En cuanto a las opciones de tributación a hacienda tengo una duda con la opción A (con secreto bancario), ya que entiendo que si aceptas la B hacienda sabe tus datos igual que lo sabe de una cuenta española y listo (no sé si me lo podéis confirmar).

El caso es que con la opción A, he leído que el banco suizo te retiene un 35% que ingresa en la hacienda española de forma anónima, por tanto entiendo que ya has pagado tus impuestos, y aquí viene mi duda.

Al hacer la declaración, si declaras los intereses, ¿no estarías tributando dos veces al haber sufrido ya retención? ¿O simplemente también reflejas que se te ha practicado una retención del 35% que está ingresada en la hacienda española? Es que no tengo claro cómo se reflejaría.

Es que este punto no me queda nada claro y creo que de momento creo que me conviene más declarar los rendimientos manualmente a que hacienda lo sepa por Suiza, no sea que les dé por ponernos un impuesto brutal de patrimonio o algo de eso sabiendo el patrimonio que tenemos en Suiza aunque no lo puedan tocar.

Por otro lado, también me acojona un poco el hecho de que al notificar al BDE la apertura de la cuenta, me ponga una cruz como una catedral en hacienda y no me pasen una y me miren todo con lupa, aunque en realidad no tengo nada que esconder.

¿Alguien sabe como se tributaría tanto usando la opción A como la opción B? O al menos si tiene una idea, sobre todo los que tengan la cuenta y hayan ya declarado por ella.


----------



## ramonimo (10 Jun 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Eso solo nos da mas tiempo para organizarnos (cada uno lo suyo y en su sitio). ¿Alguien da mas de 5 meses a que se acabe el "rescate"?



Si seguimos los pasos del corralito/corralón, esto es lo que puede ocurrir. 

(Adaptado de Corralito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre )

-En 2011, el ministro de economía [sustituir] negoció un paquete de salvaje de cerca de [sustituir] millones de euros (denominado "Blindaje"[sustituir por palabra bonita]), que postergaba pagos de capital e intereses a efectos de aliviar la situación financiera del estado y recuperar la confianza.[Ocurrido parcialmente]

-en marzo de 2012 comenzó la fuga de depósitos de los bancos. [Ya está ocurriendo España]

-En junio de 2012, el gobierno de [sustituir] pidió ayuda complementaria al [sustituir]
Sin embargo, la recesión y la fuga de capitales continuaron a ritmo acelerado, con el agravante adicional del descontento [Ya está ocurriendo España]

-En octubre 2012, el desempleo fue récord [Ya está ocurriendo España]

-En enero de 2013, el gobierno publica el Decreto [sustituir] que establece el nuevo tipo de cambio oficial en X pesetas por Y euros:la pesetificación (corralón)

-En febrero 2013 “pesetificacion asimetrica” en la cual las deudas con el sistema financiero fueron pesetificadas a razón de una peseta por euro, pero los depósitos en moneda extranjera fueron reconocidos por las entidades financieras a razón de X pesetas = Y euros [sustituir por algo que nos haga más pobres, por ejemplo 1,40 pesetas = 1,00 euro]. La diferencia fue reconocida por el gobierno nacional con un bono que se le entregó a los bancos para compensar.

-El corralito finalizó oficialmente el 2 de diciembre de 2013, que conduce a la crisis bancaria de [sustituir]:los masivos retiros por parte de españoles a lo largo de la primera mitad de 2002 donde se refugiaron muchos ahorros para evitar la pesetificación

Seguramente esta adaptación no es muy válida y necesitaría mejorarse con los hechos del caso griego e irlandés.


----------



## sapoconcho (10 Jun 2012)

Arkhan dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Hace bastante que no escribo por el foro, aunque lo sigo asiduamente. El caso es que como todos, me he enterado de la opción "anticorralito" que ofrece esta entidad, me he leído el hilo entero, sé como va, pero me surge una duda que no sé si alguno me puede aclarar. De momento he pedido que me manden la documentación para estudiarla y tomar la decisión final.
> 
> ...



En la práctica, por lo que he leido, Suiza envía anónimamente un porcentaje de los impuestos retenidos al fisco español en concepto de los acuerdos bilaterales suiza-españa. Usted tendrá un papel cada fin de año en Swissquote que confirma que ésta ha hecho el pago de sus impuestos (y ellos me dijeron que debería ser suficiente para la Hacienda española, pero no creo que ellos domines las leyes tributarias de ispanistán).
En la opción B, Swissquote comunica sus datos al BCSuizo y este remite estos datos a España (no detallan por completo qué datos son esos) y de este modo los impuestos ya deberían aparecer en su declaración de Hacienda sin que usted los introduzca manualmente.

Aclaro que yo no he realizado todavía la declaración con la cuenta SQB abierta por lo que agradezco cualquier corrección a todos estos puntos.

Y al final, un pensamiento personal. Sé que lo del secreto bancario está muy bien. Yo he mismo he dudado mucho entre escoger el A y el B. Pero veamos, secreto bancario significa que Suiza no proporciona datos a España, pero qué impide a España sacar un nuevo R.D. que obligue a declarar saldos completos de cuentas extranjeras (actualmente el DD2 es para 600k pero y si lo bajan a 500€ por decir algo). No sé si hay leyes internacionales contra este tipo de ley pero vaya, ante una amenaza de Hacienda de multa yo canto, más que nada porque todo mi dinero viene de mi sudor, legal y perfectamente declarado hasta la fecha y más allá.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## indignada (10 Jun 2012)

Buenas,

No sé si os puede interesar mi aportación. El viernes estuve en Ginebra para abrir una cuenta. Pregunté en el Credit Suisse, el BCGE y el UBS. Y alguno de banca privada pero te piden un millón de dólares mínimo 

Nada más llegar al Credit Suisse, había dos españoles fuera en la puerta.. y en el UBS igual, dos españoles más. Parece que hay un aluvión, y van bastante de culo así que es aconsejable ir con cita previa. Yo fui sin cita y al final solo pudieron atenderme personalmente en el UBS. En el Credit Suisse hablé por teléfono con una señora muy amable que me informó un poco de los productos.

En el Credit Suisse te cobran 40CHF de mantenimiento al mes. Sólo existe una opción que permite ahorrarte el mantenimiento pero que es como tener el dinero en un cajón (0.5%) y no puedes tocarlo en 5 años. Si lo tocas te cobran una penalización del 1% de lo que saques a partir de 25k CHF.

En el Banco Cantonal de Ginebra no me hicieron ni caso.

Total, al final la abrí en el UBS. La verdad es que no me hace mucha gracia, ya había leído por aquí que tuvieron problemas, pero he estado mirando y tienen calificación A. El banco donde tengo el dinero en españa tiene BBB, así que no creo que sea peor tenerlo allí que aquí.

Lo que me gusta menos de todo es que la cuenta que te abren es de inversión. No puedes tener un depósito normal y corriente. Se supone que es porque no les sale a cuenta, etc... Los depósitos a residentes los pagan a 1.75%... En el Credit Suisse me dijeron lo mismo. Las cuentas de no residentes no son normales. 

Total, que tengo una cuenta corriente personal, "Compte courant personnel UBS", y una "Dépot de titres UBS". Ellos le llaman de "custodia", que es donde se supone que haces la inversión. El mantenimiento de la cuenta corriente son 36CHF al año, y parece ser que cualquier inversión que hagas te cobran un 1% para entrar. O sea, la penalización por si lo sacas te la cobran al principio, me parece carísimo.

Al del UBS le pregunté por el Swissquote y me dijo que era un buen banco. Que se dedican sobretodo a bolsa, etc.. Nada que no sepáis. Pero bueno, que le parecía un buen banco..
También me dijo que el UBS tiene exposición en españa, no sé si me dijo 300 millones de euros..? Y también me contó que tuvieron problemas en 2009. Así que el hombre fue bastante claro.
Por otra parte, hablando de la situación en españa, me dijo que le sorprendía que todavía pudieramos sacar el dinero del banco XD

Por cierto, me atendieron en español, y firmé algunos documentos que estaban en español y otros en francés. Así que viene bien saber francés o tener a alguien de confianza que lo hable.


----------



## minosabe (11 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> En la práctica, por lo que he leido, Suiza envía anónimamente un porcentaje de los impuestos retenidos al fisco español en concepto de los acuerdos bilaterales suiza-españa. Usted tendrá un papel cada fin de año en Swissquote que confirma que ésta ha hecho el pago de sus impuestos (y ellos me dijeron que debería ser suficiente para la Hacienda española, pero no creo que ellos domines las leyes tributarias de ispanistán).
> En la opción B, Swissquote comunica sus datos al BCSuizo y este remite estos datos a España (no detallan por completo qué datos son esos) y de este modo los impuestos ya deberían aparecer en su declaración de Hacienda sin que usted los introduzca manualmente.
> 
> Aclaro que yo no he realizado todavía la declaración con la cuenta SQB abierta por lo que agradezco cualquier corrección a todos estos puntos.
> ...




Me diréis que ya está en el hilo, pero juro y prometo que me lo he leído todo y no sé dónde hay que hacer constar lo de la opción A o B. De hecho, yo mandé los papeles al SQB y estoy esperando el password, pero todavía no sé nada de esas opciones. ¿Me lo explicáis un poco?


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Jun 2012)

Hamija indignada;

Al final te decantaste por UBS. ¿Cuánto te pidieron mínimo para abrir la cuenta y cómo enviarás el dinero?


----------



## señor eko (11 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Me diréis que ya está en el hilo, pero juro y prometo que me lo he leído todo y no sé dónde hay que hacer constar lo de la opción A o B. De hecho, yo mandé los papeles al SQB y estoy esperando el password, pero todavía no sé nada de esas opciones. ¿Me lo explicáis un poco?



Aquí va el enlace. Está en la página de Swissquote también. Lo suyo sería haberlo enviado con la otra documentación para evitarte otro envío, pero lo puedes enviar sin problemas ahora. Es más, en teoría puedes cambiar la opción de tributación tantas veces como quieras.

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf


----------



## sapoconcho (11 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Me diréis que ya está en el hilo, pero juro y prometo que me lo he leído todo y no sé dónde hay que hacer constar lo de la opción A o B. De hecho, yo mandé los papeles al SQB y estoy esperando el password, pero todavía no sé nada de esas opciones. ¿Me lo explicáis un poco?



El documento para autorizar el B lo encuentras en la web de SQB, no te lo envían con los papeles del contrato. Hay gente que lo envió con el contrato y otros después. Se puede cambiar cuantas veces quieras y cambia el tipo de opción a partir de que ellos reciben la carta.

Aquí información:
SPARKONTO > Services > Dokumente & Formulare > Rechtliche Informationen SPARKONTO > Services > Dokumente & Formulare > Rechtliche Informationen
Aquí el documento:
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf

PS. Y veo que el Sr.Eko se me ha adelantado por unos segundos


----------



## Laureano2 (11 Jun 2012)

Entonces es verdad lo de las cuentas de trading coladas como cuentas corrientes?


----------



## Arkhan (11 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> En la práctica, por lo que he leido, Suiza envía anónimamente un porcentaje de los impuestos retenidos al fisco español en concepto de los acuerdos bilaterales suiza-españa. Usted tendrá un papel cada fin de año en Swissquote que confirma que ésta ha hecho el pago de sus impuestos (y ellos me dijeron que debería ser suficiente para la Hacienda española, pero no creo que ellos domines las leyes tributarias de ispanistán).
> En la opción B, Swissquote comunica sus datos al BCSuizo y este remite estos datos a España (no detallan por completo qué datos son esos) y de este modo los impuestos ya deberían aparecer en su declaración de Hacienda sin que usted los introduzca manualmente.
> 
> Aclaro que yo no he realizado todavía la declaración con la cuenta SQB abierta por lo que agradezco cualquier corrección a todos estos puntos.
> ...



Le agradezco su aclaración.

En cuanto a su reflexión personal, tiene razón y estoy de acuerdo con usted, no tenemos nada que temer si todo es legal y pueden hacer las leyes adhoc que quieran para putear a los pringados como nosotros. Lógicamente, yo si hacienda me amenaza también canto y justifico lo que sea pero, en ausencia todavía de esa ley, ¿no es mejor no adelantar acontecimientos que nos pueden perjudicar? Hablo sobre todo de futuros impuestos de patrimonio, obligaciones de repatriación de fondos, o cosas de ese estilo.

Además, la cuenta de SQ declarada en España, ante un intento de atraco a mano armada por parte de nuestros gobernantes, se puede utilizar de puente para transferir a la entidad suiza de enfrente (u otra extranjera) y esa no declararla ni notificarla al BDE, si quieren pillarnos y robarnos, al menos que lo suden a ver si lo encuentran.

A la pregunta de Hacienda sobre qué ha pasado con ese patrimonio pues... me lo he gastado en ****** barcos, farla, una timba de póker (ponga ústed aquí su vicio favorito), "soy un maniroto, mire usteh :XX:"

Especulaciones aparte, al final si no aclaro este punto supongo que si la abro elegiré la opción B porque no quiero líos con la opción A si no está claro como hacerse (y más por cuatro duros que voy a guardar en un principio), aunque mientras se declaren los intereses y hacienda no exija mayores explicaciones, no debería de haber mayor problema. Creo que este punto es clave para saber que opción nos conviene más.


----------



## imberecundo (11 Jun 2012)

Boogie el Aceitoso dijo:


> Repito pregunta: ¿ cuanto tardan en llegar los papeles una vez solicitada la apertura de cuenta por internet??
> (A pesar de haber prometido pagar con sexo, no recibí NINGUNA respuesta, y eso habla muy mal de este subforo)



Hay dos fases, primero envias la solicitud Alta Cuenta Savings, al cabo de una semana te envian documentacion que tienes que firmar y enviar adjuntando dni compulsado ante Notario (3,50 Eur.), y al cabo de otra semana recibes la Password para poder operar. Yo lo hice asi, y ya tengo la cuenta operativa.


----------



## imberecundo (11 Jun 2012)

Yo, hay algo que no entiendo, hace pocos meses el BCE abrio el grifo de prestamos para bancos españoles, (al que se apuntaron todos los que quisieron) les dejaban el dinero al 1% y segun se dice lo dedicaron a comprar deuda Española, al 5%, negocio redondo, ¿y ahora necesitan otro recscate?, me huelo que el primer prestamo era una artimaña para comprar deuda Española, sin que fuera directamente el BCE por temas politicos, ¿Y hemos de confiar en estos politicos?, no se que opinais, pero yo ya no me creo nada.


----------



## ya corraliteado... (11 Jun 2012)

*Dudas sobre cuentas con mas de un titular*

Preguntas para los que ya han abierto cuentas conjuntas:
- pueden hacer transferencias desde SwissQuote a cuentas en otro banco a nombre de cualquiera de los titulares? O tienen tambien que estar los dos como titulares en la cuenta de destino?
- como estan haciendo y declarando las transferencias desde aqui a Suiza?

Gracias miles a tod@s los forer@s y esperemos no pasar del rescate a algo peor....


----------



## nekcab (11 Jun 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Eso no es nada, es por si envías la documentación a través de una oficina de correos suiza. Yo no lo he enviado



(Ver enlace 19)

Yo hice lo mismo que *damnit* y me han respondido con un:


Swissquote dijo:


> "Upon checking the documents, we realized that they are not complete. So that we can open your account, please supply the following documents within 14 days:
> 
> - certified copy of identification documents («The Yellow Identification for Swissquote» for obtaining certification from the Swiss Post is included with this letter)"



Maldita mala suerte.... Se lo enviaré hoy.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Arkhan dijo:


> Especulaciones aparte, al final si no aclaro este punto supongo que si la abro elegiré la opción B porque no quiero líos con la opción A si no está claro como hacerse (y más por cuatro duros que voy a guardar en un principio), aunque mientras se declaren los intereses y hacienda no exija mayores explicaciones, no debería de haber mayor problema. Creo que este punto es clave para saber que opción nos conviene más.



Yo he optado por la opción A, no tengo intención a renunciar al secreto bancario de primeras, o sinó porque tanta complicación en abrir una cuenta en Suiza?

Esto no quiere decir que lo haga todo legal, declarar la cuenta y, a partir de los resumenes que me de SQB, declarar los intereses anualmente. Pero precisamente porque no sabemos como evolucionaran las leyes, prefiero *mantener el control de la información que hacienda tiene de mi*. De momento, la tendrá toda, pero si las cosas se ponen feas feas me reservo el derecho a decidir que información le paso.

Lo de bajarse los pantalones e ir con el DNI en la boca, *antes de que te pidan nada*, me parece un poco tonto. :S




ya corraliteado... dijo:


> Preguntas para los que ya han abierto cuentas conjuntas:
> - pueden hacer transferencias desde SwissQuote a cuentas en otro banco a nombre de cualquiera de los titulares? O tienen tambien que estar los dos como titulares en la cuenta de destino?
> - como estan haciendo y declarando las transferencias desde aqui a Suiza?



Yo la he abierto conjunta y, por si acaso, las transferencias in/out las haré desde cuentas con exactamente los mismos titulares (incluso con el mismo orden para evitar problemas técnicos). 

Dicho esto, me suena haber leído que la cuenta origen/destino puede ser de uno de los titulares. No seria raro que dos titulares hicieran una aportación de, por ejemplo, 10.000€ desde sus respectivas cuentas. El único problema es que de cara a Hacienda, si la cuenta origen es del sr. X, y la cuenta destino es del Sr. X y del Sr. Y, técnicamente el Sr. X ha hecho una donación y se ha producido una transmisión patrimonial por la que habria que pagar impuestos.


----------



## Manu14 (11 Jun 2012)

Me cagontó, se están volviendo tikismikis estos de SwissQuote o qué?.
Me envían un correo, donde me piden una copia certificada de documento de identificación.
Venga hombre, les envie fotocopia compulsada por la Policia Nacional de Pasaporte, de ambos titulares, el contrato compre join firmada por los dos titulares, el contrato B firmado y un recibo de luz del domicilio donde vivo.
Y ahora me piden el DNI????.
Además me adjuntan por correo el folleto ese amarillo para identificarte por La Poste. 
Dicen que han intentado ponerse telefónicamente conmigo, pero yo no he recibido ninguna llamada. Hay alguien allí que hable español, porque la verdad es que mi francés de BUP está ya bastante oxidado, bueno más bien desintegrado para mantener una conversación fluida.
A alguien más le ha pasado???
Salu2.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Me cagontó, se están volviendo tikismikis estos de SwissQuote o qué?.
> Me envían un correo, donde me piden una copia certificada de documento de identificación.
> Venga hombre, les envie fotocopia compulsada por la Policia Nacional de Pasaporte, de ambos titulares, el contrato compre join firmada por los dos titulares, el contrato B firmado y un recibo de luz del domicilio donde vivo.
> Y ahora me piden el DNI????.



Joder, no me asustes, que les envié exactamente lo mismo que tu, con los DNIs compulsados por la policia nacional que expide los DNIs. 

¿Pero que diferencia hay entre una "copia certificada del DNI" y una "fotocopia compulsada del DNI"?


----------



## Laureano2 (11 Jun 2012)

Pero las copias de DNI/Pasaporte, no debian ser compulsadas por un notario??


----------



## Manu14 (11 Jun 2012)

Les acabo de llamar, y todavía según me ha contestado el tipo que me atendió francés o inglés, nada de español, con lo que le he contestado au revoir, ya que no me he atrevido a iniciar la conversación y explicarle lo que ha pasado.
Además me he fijado que en el correo me pone "Otro documento" que les llame.
Mala suerte tengo leches, a otros compañeros con lo que he mencionado antes no les han puesto pegas.
Salu2.


----------



## Manu14 (11 Jun 2012)

Laureano2 dijo:


> Pero las copias de DNI/Pasaporte, no debian ser compulsadas por un notario??



Hay muchos foreros que lo han enviado compulsado por la P.Nacional y sin problemas, además de los cero Euros.
Salu2.


----------



## Laureano2 (11 Jun 2012)

Pues habra que anyadir que "a veces vale la compulsa de la policia nacional" me temo


----------



## Arkhan (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo he optado por la opción A, no tengo intención a renunciar al secreto bancario de primeras, o sinó porque tanta complicación en abrir una cuenta en Suiza?
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que lo haga todo legal, declarar la cuenta y, a partir de los resumenes que me de SQB, declarar los intereses anualmente. Pero precisamente porque no sabemos como evolucionaran las leyes, prefiero *mantener el control de la información que hacienda tiene de mi*. De momento, la tendrá toda, pero si las cosas se ponen feas feas me reservo el derecho a decidir que información le paso.
> 
> Lo de bajarse los pantalones e ir con el DNI en la boca, *antes de que te pidan nada*, me parece un poco tonto. :S



Hasta ahí todo bien pero mi pregunta es si sabes cómo se declaran los intereses. Yo también prefiero la opción A siempre que no vaya a suponer ningún problema. Si no te practicasen retención del 35% es fácil, le dices a Hacienda los intereses que te han pagado en Suiza, sumando a los de España que puedas tener, y ya te calculan ellos la retención del 19% si no te la han practicado previamente.

Ahora, mi duda es, si ya te han hecho la retención del 35%, ¿qué sería lo correcto? Indicar los intereses en la casilla correspondiente, y en la casilla de retenciones incluir ese 35% que se supone que el banco le ha ingresado a hacienda? Porque el no incluirlo entiendo que supone volver a pagar ese 19% y sería doble imposición.

Es que ahí mi duda, aunque supongo que si tienes un papel del banco diciendo que ha ingresado ese 35% en la hacienda española no habría problemas en caso de explicaciones. 

¿Sería este el procedimiento?


----------



## opilano (11 Jun 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Repetido unas 20 veces en este hilo: vale compulsa de la policía nacional.



No hace falta que lo repitas ni una mas. Ya ves que *no en todos los casos*.


----------



## nesio (11 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Te agradecería que comentases que te han dicho el lunes en el BdE.



Pues efectívamente hoy me han confirmado vía email desde el BdE que el número de cuenta a introducir en los 3 formularios del DD1 (recordad que hay que presentar 1 por moneda) es el de *6 cifras*.

Saludos


----------



## nesio (11 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> No hace falta que lo repitas ni una mas. Ya ves que *no en todos los casos*.



En mi caso (titular y cotitular) sí sirvieron las fotocopias compulsadas en la P.N., y eso que en mi DNI la dirección no corresponde con la que facilité a SQB, ni fue expedido en la misma comisaría (por nombrar 2 aspectos que podrían influir).

Habría que ver qué detalles particulares hacen que SQB no acepte la simple compulsa y pida documentación adicional. Sospecho que los datos que proporcionamos en el formulario que hay que rellenar para la solicitud de alta tienen algo que ver ienso:.


----------



## The Black Adder (11 Jun 2012)

Laureano2 dijo:


> Pues habra que anyadir que "a veces vale la compulsa de la policia nacional" me temo



Bueno, creo que os puedo dar un poco más de información porque a mí sí que me han llamado por teléfono los de Swissquote, esta misma mañana. Parece que en efecto, según la suerte que tengas a veces vale y a veces no.

Estoy en el mismo punto del proceso que muchos de vosotros, y envié la documentación por correo la semana pasada. Esto incluía fotocopias compulsadas del DNI de tres personas que seremos cotitulares de la cuenta. Dos de las fotocopias se compulsaron en comisarías de policía, y la tercera en un consulado español en una capital extranjera (porque el tercer miembro de la familia vive fuera,en otro país de la UE).

Pues bien, el amable señor de Swissquote que me ha llamado me ha explicado (en inglés, él lo hablaba perfectamente y el mío también es muy fluído después de bastantes años vividos fuera de España) que había un problema con dos de los documentos, concretamente las dos copias de los DNIs compulsados en comisarías: al parecer dan por válido el mensaje en español que nos habían sellado (algo así como "cotejado con el original", que es equivalente al "true copy" que solicitan), la firma del funcionario, etc, pero además requieren "el nombre y apellido del funcionario que hace la validación". Y claro, la secretaria/secretario de las comisarías en que hicimos la compulsa habían puesto el sello y su firma pero no su nombre y apellidos, algo que no debe de ser habitual que pongan. Sin embargo el secretario del consulado que hizo la tercera compulsa sí que se había identificado, y esa fotocopia compulsada sí que les vale.

A la vista del pastel, al salir de casa he pasado por la comisaría de mi barrio donde me hicieron la compulsa y he hablado con la secretaria -precisamente la misma persona que firmó mi compulsa del DNI hace una semana-, y me ha dicho que ellos no se identifican al hacer la compulsa, que eso "no se hace". Supongo que no están obligados y como no lo están no quieren hacerlo. Desde luego ella se ha negado -muy amablemente, eso sí- y la solución que me ha dado es hacerlo en un notario, que al parecer sí se identifica con su nombre, número o lo que sea.

No sé si la gente a la que le ha valido la compulsa en la comisaría es porque casualmente la persona que les hizo la compulsa sí se identificó además de firmar, o por casualidad su firma se entiende mejor e incluye nombre y apellido, o porque sencillamente han topado con alguien en Swissquote que era un poco más tolerante que el que ha tramitado mis papeles!

Así que eso es lo que hay: mañana al notario! Espero que esta información os sirva de algo.


----------



## Laureano2 (11 Jun 2012)

Tiene sentido. Gracias BlackAdder, parece que en el caso de DNI compulsado en comisaria, la validacion depende del factor humano, es decir, del trabajador de SQ que este comprobando toda la documentacion.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Arkhan dijo:


> Hasta ahí todo bien pero mi pregunta es si sabes cómo se declaran los intereses. Yo también prefiero la opción A siempre que no vaya a suponer ningún problema. Si no te practicasen retención del 35% es fácil, le dices a Hacienda los intereses que te han pagado en Suiza, sumando a los de España que puedas tener, y ya te calculan ellos la retención del 19% si no te la han practicado previamente.
> 
> Ahora, mi duda es, si ya te han hecho la retención del 35%, ¿qué sería lo correcto? Indicar los intereses en la casilla correspondiente, y en la casilla de retenciones incluir ese 35% que se supone que el banco le ha ingresado a hacienda? Porque el no incluirlo entiendo que supone volver a pagar ese 19% y sería doble imposición.
> 
> ...



Los dos primeros párrafos no me quedan del todo claros, pero el tercero es lo que tenia entendido: que a principios de año SQB te envia un documento con el resumen de los intereses y de las retenciones que te han hecho. Segun entiendo, a partir de ese papel, incluyes la retención al hacer la declaración de renta y Hacienda te devolverá lo que hayas pagado en exceso.

Aunque no lo sabremos seguro hasta que llegue el momento, lo peor que te puede pasar es que acabes pagando mas impuestos (35%) de los que tocaban (19%), pero tampoco es un drama, teniendo en cuenta que el objetivo es proteger el total del capital y que de todas maneras los intereses que dan son muy bajos.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

un drama no lo que es es una estupidez pagar un 35% por tener la cuenta anonima y luego tener que declararla a hacienda.

es un contrasentido..


----------



## opilano (11 Jun 2012)

Laureano2 dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Gracias BlackAdder, parece que en el caso de DNI compulsado en comisaria, la validacion depende del factor humano, es decir, del trabajador de SQ que este comprobando toda la documentacion.



La compulsa debe de llevar una serie de datos como nombre y apellidos, DNI, firma, fecha y lugar, sello, etc. de la persona y del momento de la compulsa. Asi lo solicita SWISSQUOTE, y es posible leerlo en algun apartado de su web. No recuerdo donde.
Si no se cumplen da igual que lo compulse la policía o el obispo emérito, hay posibilidades de que no te lo acepten y tengas que volver a enviar una compulsa correcta.

Yo compulse mi pasaporte en el Ayuntamiento de mi ciudad, cumpliendo los requisitos solicitados, y a coste 0. Y fué aceptado sin problema.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

y que pasaria si te bloquean las cuentas españolas ? no podrias traer la pasta de suiza no ?

mirad esto respecto a grecia:


Exclusive: EU floats worst-case plans for Greek euro exit: sources


BRUSSELS (Reuters) - European finance officials have discussed as a worst-case scenario limiting the size of withdrawals from ATM machines, imposing border checks and introducing capital controls in at least Greece should Athens decide to leave the euro.

EU officials have told Reuters the ideas are part of a range of contingency plans. They emphasized that the discussions were merely about being prepared for any eventuality rather than planning for something they expect to happen - no one Reuters has spoken to expects Greece to leave the single currency area.

Belgium's finance minister, Steve Vanackere, said at the end of May that it was a basic ******** of each euro zone member state to be prepared for problems. These discussions appear to be in that vein.

But with increased political uncertainty in Greece following the inconclusive election on May 6 and ahead of a second election on June 17, there is now an increased need to have contingencies in place, the EU sources said.

The discussions have taken place in conference calls over the past six weeks, as concerns have grown that a radical-left coalition, SYRIZA, may win the second election, increasing the risk that Greece could renege on its EU/IMF bailout and therefore move closer to abandoning the currency.

No decisions have been taken on the calls, but members of the Eurogroup Working Group, which consists of euro zone deputy finance ministers and heads of treasury departments, have discussed the options in some detail, the sources said.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> un drama no lo que es es una estupidez pagar un 35% por tener la cuenta anonima y luego tener que declararla a hacienda. Es un contrasentido..



Veo que te cuesta. Lo que voy a hacer es:

1. Pagar inicialmente un 35% (en lugar del 19%) de los intereses.
2. Si todo continua igual, declarar los intereses y recuperar la diferencia.
3. Si cambian las leyes para jodernos, no declarar los intereses y asumir pagar el 35% de los intereses para salvarme del atraco y una perdida directa del capital.

Es decir, el sobrecoste en molestias de pagar el 35% y reclamar la diferencia, me permite manter la opción de explotar el secreto bancario en el futuro. ¿Ahora si?

¿Que no te compensa el esfuerzo? Pues nada, renuncia al secreto bancario solo empezar y ya está. Que cada uno haga lo que le convenga.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

"Contingency planning is underway for a scenario under which Greece leaves," one of the sources, who has been involved in the conference calls, said. "Limited cash withdrawals from ATMs and limited movement of capital have been considered and analysed."

Another source confirmed the discussions*, including that the suspension of Schengen *was among the options raised.

"These are not political discussions, these are discussions among finance experts who need to be prepared for any eventuality," the second source said. "It is sensible planning, that is all, planning for the worst-case scenario."


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Veo que te cuesta. Lo que voy a hacer es:
> 
> 1. Pagar inicialmente un 35% (en lugar del 19%) de los intereses.
> 2. Si todo continua igual, declarar los intereses y recuperar la diferencia.
> ...





que anonimato ? si la cuenta la tienes que declarar con iban y todo...

tu parece que piensas como antes de la orden del bdE....te has enterado de la orden o que ?


----------



## ya corraliteado... (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo la he abierto conjunta y, por si acaso, las transferencias in/out las haré desde cuentas con exactamente los mismos titulares (incluso con el mismo orden para evitar problemas técnicos).
> 
> Dicho esto, me suena haber leído que la cuenta origen/destino puede ser de uno de los titulares. No seria raro que dos titulares hicieran una aportación de, por ejemplo, 10.000€ desde sus respectivas cuentas. El único problema es que de cara a Hacienda, si la cuenta origen es del sr. X, y la cuenta destino es del Sr. X y del Sr. Y, técnicamente el Sr. X ha hecho una donación y se ha producido una transmisión patrimonial por la que habria que pagar impuestos.



Jorrr!!! No sabia eso. Es decir que si abro a nombre mio y de otro titular, cuando hago la transfe poniendo como destino a ese otro titular me dan el sablazo??? Sabes de cuanto seria??

Y si luego lo envio de vuelta aqui con origen el otro titular desde SwissQuote a una cuenta a nombre mio aqui, me la dan de nuevo????

Haciendo honor al nick de uno de vosotros, mecawento!!!! :-(


----------



## ramonimo (11 Jun 2012)

Laureano2 dijo:


> Pero las copias de DNI/Pasaporte, no debian ser compulsadas por un notario??



NO, a menos que te guste pagar. En la Policía Nacional 0 euros. Al compulsar te deben poner el sello y la identificación de la persona que compulsa. En mi caso indicó su DNI


----------



## Manu14 (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno, pues una vez que los Suizos me han denegado la solicitud, los mando al guano.
Ya hacía tiempo que estaba dudando en abrirla o no, y al final iba a tenerla, pero de forma anecdótica, ya que había movido papeles y demás, por si un futuro..... y demás, pero me había enfriado bastante.
Dedicaré mis esfuerzos de salvaguardar mis pocos ahorros de mucho trabajo de otra manera.
Salu2.


----------



## nesio (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> que anonimato ? si la cuenta la tienes que declarar con iban y todo...
> 
> tu parece que piensas como antes de la orden del bdE....te has enterado de la orden o que ?



¿Qué orden del BdE es esa en la que se requiere el IBAN? ienso: En el DD1 piden el *número de cuenta*, que no es lo mismo y que en el caso de SQB es un número de 6 cifras. Como ya he dicho antes, así me lo han confirmado hoy por email.

Si alguien duda que pregunte al BdE, pero entiendo que deberían responder lo mismo a todo el mundo.


----------



## kikelon (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> un drama no lo que es es una estupidez pagar un 35% por tener la cuenta anonima y luego tener que declararla a hacienda.
> 
> es un contrasentido..



Máxime teniendo que poner el número de cuenta cuando declaras rendimientos dinerarios. Y solo tienen que pasarse por la página del banco para ver a cuanto pagan los intereses y deducir más o menos tu saldo.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

pero mira que os haceis pajas mentales ..si das numero de cuenta y nombre del banco es como si das el iban , estas identificado...

no solo identificado a efectos fiscales que en algunos casos puede ser lo de menos , pensemos en acreedores , ex mujeres , etc...


----------



## nesio (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pero mira que os haceis pajas mentales ..si das numero de cuenta y nombre del banco es como si das el iban , estas identificado...



Es evidente que a partir de la cuenta y el nombre de la entidad se puede deducir el IBAN... pero no hay que confundir al personal publicando datos incorrectos. Que quede claro: *el BdE no pide el IBAN en la declaración de apertura de cuentas (DD1), pide el número de cuenta*.

Por favor, no confundas al que quiera informarse o aclarar sus dudas sobre el papeleo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> que anonimato ? si la cuenta la tienes que declarar con iban y todo...
> tu parece que piensas como antes de la orden del bdE....te has enterado de la orden o que ?



Lo de tu nick es ironia pura no? realmente no te enteras de nada, pero da igual, reconozco que he picado un par de veces pensando que discutias/argumentabas en serio, pero ya veo que eres un troll que responde de forma refleja a cualquier post que te de juego, sin integrar toda la información que he ido dando en diferentes posts.

Que te vaya bien!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Máxime teniendo que poner el número de cuenta cuando declaras rendimientos dinerarios. Y solo tienen que pasarse por la página del banco para ver a cuanto pagan los intereses y deducir más o menos tu saldo.



Otro con dificultad de comprensión lectora. Te lo simplifico:

Opcion A: Yo le digo a hacienda cuantos intereses me ha dado la cuenta. SQB no está autorizado a dar información de mis saldos o intereses si no es con la orden de un juez por un delito grave (drogas, prostitucion, mafia, ...)

Opción B: SQB le dice cada año a hacienda cuantos intereses me ha dado la cuenta. SQB tiene mi autorización para darle a Hacienda la información que le pida (por ejemplo, movimientos y transferencias a otras cuentas?)

Yo opto por la A, lo que me permite controlar la información que le paso a Hacienda y, potencialmente, beneficiarme del secreto bancario.

El secreto bancario no es solo sobre la existencia de las cuentas, es sobre el saldo y sobre los movimientos (transferencias a otras cuentas no declaradas?). ¿Que quereis darle acceso a Hacienda? Pues perfecto, pero la gente debe saber que esa es una de los dos opciones.


----------



## ramonimo (11 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Es evidente que a partir de la cuenta y el nombre de la entidad se puede deducir el IBAN... pero no hay que confundir al personal publicando datos incorrectos. Que quede claro: *el BdE no pide el IBAN en la declaración de apertura de cuentas (DD1), pide el número de cuenta*.
> 
> Por favor, no confundas al que quiera informarse o aclarar sus dudas sobre el papeleo.



Efectivamente, no se pude poner el iban: el formulario para hacerlo con certificado digital FNMT o con DNI electrónico no lo admite (sobra un dígito). Dado que el banco ya está identificado, basta con poner el número de cuenta que figura al validarte en la web de SQB.

Adjunto capturas de pantalla del proceso de rellenado del DD1 con certificado digital.


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Otro con dificultad de comprensión lectora. Te lo simplifico:
> 
> Opcion A: Yo le digo a hacienda cuantos intereses me ha dado la cuenta. SQB no está autorizado a dar información de mis saldos o intereses si no es con la orden de un juez por un delito grave (drogas, prostitucion, mafia, ...)
> 
> ...





tu lo que dices es declarar la cuenta en hacienda .pero no sus intereses .o disminuirlos .

me temo que ahora el bde no necesita tanta orden judicial ni tanta sospecha para pedir datos de esa cuenta.


por cierto las opciones no te las has aprendido bien no son exactamente asi.

repasa el hilo a ver si te enteras colega paso de explicarselo a un botarate..


----------



## ramonimo (11 Jun 2012)

La UE debate un plan de contingencia sobre Grecia y el euro | Principales noticias | Reuters



Spoiler



lunes 11 de junio de 2012 CEST
BRUSELAS (Reuters) - Los responsables europeos de Finanzas han debatido el peor escenario posible por si Atenas decide abandonar el euro, que contempla límites en las retiradas de dinero en cajeros automáticos, imponer controles fronterizos o introducir controles de capital al menos en Grecia.
[...]
*Suiza* dijo el mes pasado que estaba considerando introducir controles de capital si el euro se rompía.


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una pregunta, he recibo ya los papeles pero no lo tengo claro y probablemente no los envie de vuelta, tendría que avisarles?? o con no enviar la documentación firmada basta???....
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Entiendo que si no firmas el contrato, legalmente no has dado tu consentimiento en la apertura de cuenta. Por cortesía, les puedes decir que te lo quieres pensar un poco más, pero desde un punto de vista legal no creo que sea necesario que les avises.


----------



## sapoconcho (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> 1. Pagar inicialmente un 35% (en lugar del 19%) de los intereses.
> 2. Si todo continua igual, declarar los intereses y recuperar la diferencia.



No contaría con el punto 2. La diferencia se queda en Suiza y corresponde a la retención que ellos aplican. No se librará usted de pagar el 35%, otra cosa es que una parte vaya a España.

Al menos eso entiendo yo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> No contaría con el punto 2. La diferencia se queda en Suiza y corresponde a la retención que ellos aplican. No se librará usted de pagar el 35%, otra cosa es que una parte vaya a España.
> 
> Al menos eso entiendo yo.



Acepto la enmienda, y asumo pagar un 35% en lugar de un 19% de los miseros intereses que dan por el privilegio de controlar yo la información que recibe Hacienda relativa a la cuenta.


----------



## faraón a crédito (11 Jun 2012)

Parece que llega el momento de la verdad con lo del plan de salida del € de Grecia, se ve que está al 99%.


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Pero qué secreto bancario ni qué niño muerto?
> "Hoygan hamijos" me importa un pepino que hacienda sepa que don YOmismo ha sacado Xmiles de euros del Xentidad de Hispanistán y los ha depositado en tal y cual entidades de suiza, francia, suecia o venus...
> Todo esto es plenamente legal y los euros los he sudado uno a uno, por mí como si quieren informar al Papa de Roma, mientras yo disponga de ellos!



Totalmente de acuerdo. No hay que obsesionarse con Hacienda. Si se hacen las cosas legalmente, no hay que temer nada. Haces la declaracion DD1 al Bde; y luego, si toca declarar algún interés a Hacienda, pues se hace y punto. Es totalmente legal. Otra cosa es que no guste a algunos (p.e. a los bancos españoles, o a Hacienda); bueno, pues si están disgustados, lo sentimos, pero con nuestro dinero hacemos lo que queramos (siempre que sea legal)


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> ¿No se han enterado? NOS HAN RESCATADO.
> 
> Ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera......



Es cierto, estoy más tranquilo (ejem, ejem). Grecia fue rescatada, y es verdad, están muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mejor que antes; lo mismo pasa con Portugal. Si, es verdad, es toda una garantía eso del rescate.


----------



## serhost (11 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Es cierto, estoy más tranquilo (ejem, ejem). Grecia fue rescatada, y es verdad, están muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mejor que antes; lo mismo pasa con Portugal. Si, es verdad, es toda una garantía eso del rescate.



Pues yo antes no me planteaba ni loco llevarme el dinero por el coñazo que sería, me lo había pensado pero pensaba: buff que pereza, tanto papel y tan poca rentabilidad pero ahora he visto esto:

La UE estudia un 'corralito' y establecer controles de capital en Grecia si esta abandona el euro - 20minutos.es



> *La UE estudia un 'corralito' y establecer controles de capital en Grecia si esta abandona el euro*
> 
> 
> Según han confirmado fuentes europeas a Reuters, se aplicaría únicamente en el caso de que Grecia abandone el euro.
> ...



Vamos, la gota que colma el vaso, cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar... patada en los c*****s.


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

ya corraliteado... dijo:


> Preguntas para los que ya han abierto cuentas conjuntas:
> - pueden hacer transferencias desde SwissQuote a cuentas en otro banco a nombre de cualquiera de los titulares? O tienen tambien que estar los dos como titulares en la cuenta de destino?
> - como estan haciendo y declarando las transferencias desde aqui a Suiza?
> 
> Gracias miles a tod@s los forer@s y esperemos no pasar del rescate a algo peor....



Ya sabes que en SQ, en las cuentas conjuntas, aparece uno/a como primer titular. Ese es mi caso. Yo aparezco como primer titular en SQ, y he hecho una transferencia a una cuenta en la que el único titular soy yo. No se si te servirá la información.


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Joder, no me asustes, que les envié exactamente lo mismo que tu, con los DNIs compulsados por la policia nacional que expide los DNIs.
> 
> ¿Pero que diferencia hay entre una "copia certificada del DNI" y una "fotocopia compulsada del DNI"?



Vamos a ver, no nos pongamos nerviosos. Lo que le han pedido al otro forero es que envíe fotocopia del DNI; él había enviado una del pasaporte. No se muy bien la razón. Pero yo he enviado fotocopia compulsada del DNI, como tu, y ya tengo la cuenta operativa.

En cuanto a lo de copia certificada de DNI, se refiere a una fotocopia compulsada. Ten en cuenta que en francés no se dice "copia compulsé".


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

Laureano2 dijo:


> Pero las copias de DNI/Pasaporte, no debian ser compulsadas por un notario??



La compulsa te la puede hacer un notario, cobrándote; y también te la puede hacer la Policía Nacional, sin cobrarte. Elige tu mismo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Bueno, creo que os puedo dar un poco más de información porque a mí sí que me han llamado por teléfono los de Swissquote, esta misma mañana. Parece que en efecto, según la suerte que tengas a veces vale y a veces no.
> 
> Estoy en el mismo punto del proceso que muchos de vosotros, y envié la documentación por correo la semana pasada. Esto incluía fotocopias compulsadas del DNI de tres personas que seremos cotitulares de la cuenta. Dos de las fotocopias se compulsaron en comisarías de policía, y la tercera en un consulado español en una capital extranjera (porque el tercer miembro de la familia vive fuera,en otro país de la UE).
> 
> ...



Según la legislación vigente, al hacer una compulsa, el funcionario que la realiza debe firmarla e identificarse. Además debe constar el organismo al que pertenece el funcionario.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Según la legislación vigente, al hacer una compulsa, el funcionario que la realiza debe firmarla e identificarse. Además debe constar el organismo al que pertenece el funcionario.



Si, en mi compulsa se identificaron, pero con el numero de DNI, no con el nombre y apellido que dice el otro forista. :ouch:


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> "Contingency planning is underway for a scenario under which Greece leaves," one of the sources, who has been involved in the conference calls, said. "Limited cash withdrawals from ATMs and limited movement of capital have been considered and analysed."



limitación en lo que puedas sacar de los cajeros, y limitación en el movimiento de capital. Está bien, y....? El dinero que tuvieras fuera, estaría protegido de posibles corralones (no corralitos). Por otro lado, esa limitación de movimientos pudiera referirse a transferencias de fuera a España, pero no sería eternamente. Por ello, tampoco sería mala idea si el escenario en España se fuera pareciendo al de Grecia, de ir retirando algo de efectivo y tenerlo en bancolchon.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (11 Jun 2012)

Hola! Antes de lanzar mis dudas, quisiera aclarar que me habré leído como el 80 % del hilo, incluso me he bajado el resumen de Ramonino (Por cierto, gracias por el resumen, ha sido de gran ayuda), pero aún me quedan algunas dudas en el tintero, así que estas dudas van dirigidas a los que ya tenéis operativa la cuenta.

Ahora mismo estoy en proceso de recibir la documentación por parte de SQ. Sólo tengo claro que voy a usar la opción B, así que descargaré el pdf para dar autorización a SQ de que hacienda suiza y española crucen los datos que quieran, me la sopla, no hay nada que ocultar. También descargaré el formulario para incluír a otro titular. El DNI lo compulsaré en la Comisaría, que por cierto, el funcionario de policía sólo está obligado a identificarse en documento público con su firma y su número de placa. Esto es así. Que esto no les sirva a SQ ya es otro asunto. Yo voy a intentarlo, y si no cuela, pues al notario, que 5 euros no me van a arruinar.

Las dudas las tengo aquí:

-- El impreso DD1 se puede recoger personándome en el Bde? y posteriormente entregarlo relleno en el mismo? es decir, si se puede "pasar" de DNI electronico, certificados digitales y demás embrollo?

-- Una vez abierta la cuenta, que comisión hay por cambiar la pasta a USD, o CHF? Se puede cambiar sólo parte de la pasta, teniendo el capital repartido en tres divisas distintas, o por fuerza tiene q estar todo en la misma moneda?

-- Y ya puestos, por qué moneda optaríais? Si hay una debacle del euro, entonces el dolar debería de salir beneficiado, no? y el CHF? parece bastante estable con respecto a las otras dos.

Gracias!


----------



## lcdbop (11 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Hola! A......
> Las dudas las tengo aquí:
> 
> -- El impreso DD1 se puede recoger personándome en el Bde? y posteriormente entregarlo relleno en el mismo? es decir, si se puede "pasar" de DNI electronico, certificados digitales y demás embrollo?
> ...



Respondido en azul


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (11 Jun 2012)

Gracias lcdbop! pero te importaría volver a poner los links o editar la respuesta, pero sin poner los links dentro de la cita? es que se pierde el enlace así, gracias


----------



## ametller (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno, en cuanto al tema de comisiones, lo más recomendable (vaya, lo más barato) es ING, verdad? Si tienes la nómina es gratis, pero si no, son 15€ para transferencias hasta 50.000€ no?

Otra cosita, cuál es el límite de traspaso de dinero por mes? Creo que se podía sacar de España sólo 50.000€ por mes, pero no estoy seguro, ni sé dónde lo leí.

Saludos,


----------



## kikoseis (11 Jun 2012)

He encontrado esto foreando por ahí al respecto del DD1:


> Estaría bien asegurarse por completo porque las sanciones, si te requieren ellos parecen bastante fuertes. Eso si infracción prescibiría al año.
> Esta es la normativa que sería aplicable:
> http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_dato ... -2003.html
> _'2. Son libres cualesquiera actos, negocios, transacciones y operaciones entre residentes y no residentes que supongan o de cuyo cumplimiento puedan derivarse cobros y pagos exteriores, así como las transferencias de o al exterior y las variaciones en cuentas o posiciones financieras deudoras o acreedoras frente al exterior, sin más limitaciones que las dispuestas en esta Ley y en la legislación sectorial específica.'_
> ...



Entiendo que mínimo so 3.000 euros.

A ver si veis algo que no haya visto yo.


----------



## keo01 (11 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> En mi caso (titular y cotitular) sí sirvieron las fotocopias compulsadas en la P.N., y eso que en mi DNI la dirección no corresponde con la que facilité a SQB, ni fue expedido en la misma comisaría (por nombrar 2 aspectos que podrían influir).
> 
> Habría que ver qué detalles particulares hacen que SQB no acepte la simple compulsa y pida documentación adicional. Sospecho que los datos que proporcionamos en el formulario que hay que rellenar para la solicitud de alta tienen algo que ver ienso:.



pues ya os dire que me dicen a mi, que lo compulse en el ayuntamiento, el funcionario solo hizo un garabato y puso un sello que dice en catalan "validat amb l'original" o algo así... por otro lado, los mossos no quisieron hacerme la compulsa, y eso que se lo pedi a un amigo.


----------



## nekcab (11 Jun 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> ".... los mossos no quisieron hacerme la compulsa, y eso que se lo pedi a un amigo."



Es normal, solo se compulsa por la entidad gubernamental que lo expidió. Me refiero a que entre organismos distintos de Policía (Municipal, Nacional, GC, ....) no se meten en el rosal de otros. De hecho, así me lo confirmó la Policía Municipal de mi provincia.

Otra cosa son los Aytos. que quizás al tratarse de un Organismo Superior...


----------



## IzsI (12 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> -- Una vez abierta la cuenta, que comisión hay por cambiar la pasta a USD, o CHF? Se puede cambiar sólo parte de la pasta, teniendo el capital repartido en tres divisas distintas, o por fuerza tiene q estar todo en la misma moneda?
> 
> -- Y ya puestos, por qué moneda optaríais? Si hay una debacle del euro, entonces el dolar debería de salir beneficiado, no? y el CHF? parece bastante estable con respecto a las otras dos.
> 
> Gracias!



-- la comisión es del 0,6%, es decir un 1,2% por ida y vuelta, si lo puedes tener repartido como quieras.

-- como lo que queremos es conservar los ahorros, en mi opinión lo mejor es tenerlo repartido entre las tres, con menos proporción en el euro si quieres hasta que se solucione la incertidumbre.


En el tema de Hacienda yo dejaría la opción de secreto bancario hasta el año que viene que se tenga que hacer la declaración, porque en un año pueden pasar muchas cosas.


----------



## lcdbop (12 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Gracias lcdbop! pero te importaría volver a poner los links o editar la respuesta, pero sin poner los links dentro de la cita? es que se pierde el enlace así, gracias



No son enlaces, es el color elegido en la respuesta. Estas respuestas son la experiencia personal de utilizar la plataforma de swissquote.


----------



## micamor (12 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> He hecho una transferencia de 5 cifras y sin problema ninguno, en tres días más o menos está allí la pasta.




Bueno 10.000€ u 99.000€ son cantidades de 5 cifras, pero no es lo mismo.
MOJATE, y especifica más.


----------



## Violator (12 Jun 2012)

Buenas,

Después de mandar los documentos he recibido el siguiente mail:

Upon checking the documents, we realized that they are not complete. So that we can open your account, please supply the following documents within 14 days:

- certified copy of identification documents («The Yellow Identification for Swissquote» for obtaining certification from the Swiss Post is included with this letter)

¿Vosotros mandasteis el tema del Swiss Post?

Gracias


----------



## sapoconcho (12 Jun 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Bueno 10.000€ u 99.000€ son cantidades de 5 cifras, pero no es lo mismo.
> MOJATE, y especifica más.



Esas son cosas muy privadas de este señor :no:
No creo que un foro sea lugar para publicitarlo


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (12 Jun 2012)

megamik dijo:


> Sobre CHF y EUR, lo malo de tener CHF es que, a parte de menor rentabilidad, el banco central suizo tiene previsto devaluarlo respecto al EUR, por lo que si cambias ahora a 1,20 obtienes menos francos que cuando previsiblemente se cambie a 1,40...



perder un 20% en CHF o un 60% si volvemos a la neopeseta?


----------



## saboc (12 Jun 2012)

Buenos días:
A pesar de que llevo leyendo todo el post desde el principio,tengo una duda que no he logrado aclarar. 
Tengo ya los impresos de SQ para enviar firmados,donde ya me asignan un usuario y un numero de cuenta que comienza formato IBAN. CH+ código del banco(08781)+ n* cuenta que empieza con 0000 y acaba en 00.
Estoy esperando el Dd1 y rellenare 3 ( uno por moneda)...la duda es si pago en todos la misma cuenta o pongo acabado según moneda( 00 ch...01 dólar....02) ...como vi en las capturas de Ramonimo en pág. 117
Gracias


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> Alguna duda que tuve sobre la cuenta, me contestaron por e-mail rapidísimamente, alguna vez horas después de enviar la cuestión, vamos, igualito que los bancos españoles.




¿Puedes confirmar como les has hecho llegar las dudas? Si ha sido vía email, estaría muy bien que nos lo pasaras, porque yo he intentado contactar con ellos a través de su web y no he obtenido respuesta.


----------



## nesio (12 Jun 2012)

saboc dijo:


> Buenos días:
> Tengo ya los impresos de SQ para enviar firmados,donde ya me asignan un usuario y un numero de cuenta que comienza formato IBAN. CH+ código del banco(08781)+ n* cuenta que empieza con 0000 y acaba en 00.
> Estoy esperando el Dd1 y rellenare 3 ( uno por moneda)...la duda es si pago en todos la misma cuenta o pongo acabado según moneda( 00 ch...01 dólar....02) ...como vi en las capturas de Ramonimo en pág. 117
> Gracias



Hay que enviar 3 DD1 con *el mismo número de cuenta*. A mi me dijeron en el BdE que con el número de 6 cifras bastaba; si quieres usar el número de cuenta con los 4 ceros al inicio y los 2 al final, supongo que también será válido.



jesbel dijo:


> Otra cuestión:
> 
> Yo sólo he enviado un formulario DD1 en euros, ya que, en principio sólo quería tener esa moneda. ¿Puedo esperar hasta hacer el cambio a CHF o a Dólares para enviar otro DD1, o tengo que enviar obligatoriamente 3 modelos DD1, uno por moneda?.



Debe comunicarse al BdE la apertura (o la cancelación). No existe formulario para la modificación.


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> Entra en la página de Swissquote:
> 
> Arriba a la derecha pica en la pestaña: "Support".
> 
> ...



Joder, pues si así es como les he mandado mis dudas... Pero, claro, yo aún no soy cliente, simplemente he recibido los contratos pero aún no los he enviado. Mis dudas eran sobre los contratos precisamente y hasta que no me las aclarasen no tenía intención de abrirme la cuenta. No sé si eso habrá tenido algo que ver.

¿Tú tenías la cuenta operativa cuando les enviastes las cuestiones?

Yo se lo envié el viernes 8 y aún no he obtenido respuesta... Y rellené todos los campos que solicitan...


----------



## sapoconcho (12 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Hay que enviar 3 DD1 con *el mismo número de cuenta*. A mi me dijeron en el BdE que con el número de 6 cifras bastaba; si quieres usar el número de cuenta con los 4 ceros al inicio y los 2 al final, supongo que también será válido.
> 
> 
> > Iniciado por jesbel
> ...



Como dije en otro post, yo también llamé al BdE y, diciéndoles que sólo íba tener la cuenta en euros, me dijeron que sólo era necesario enviar 1 documento dd1. Le pregunté que si cambiaba de divisa enviará otro dd1 y me dijo que sí, cuando efectuase el cambio, que enviase otro documento.
Empiezo a pensar que ni ellos mismo tienen muy claro cómo va el tema. 
Tipical spanish. Voy a llamar a MAFO a ver qué opina del tema que Linde aún está muy verde...


----------



## nesio (12 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Como dije en otro post, yo también llamé al BdE y, diciéndoles que sólo íba tener la cuenta en euros, me dijeron que sólo era necesario enviar 1 documento dd1. Le pregunté que si cambiaba de divisa enviará otro dd1 y me dijo que sí, cuando efectuase el cambio, que enviase otro documento.
> Empiezo a pensar que ni ellos mismo tienen muy claro cómo va el tema.
> Tipical spanish. Voy a llamar a MAFO a ver qué opina del tema que Linde aún está muy verde...



Sí jejeje. Como nunca nada queda del todo claro, yo por si las moscas me guardo a buen recaudo la conversación de email que tuve con ellos, nunca se sabe por dónde te pueden salir.



jesbel dijo:


> Eso parece lo lógico. Si sólo tienes euros, un modelo. En el momento que cambies a otra divisa, enviar otro, ¿no?.



En temas de papeleo con la Administración la lógica brilla por su ausencia :. Por ello ante la duda siempre es bueno preguntar, y si hay que rellenar los papeles haciendo el pino, pues se hace sin buscarle la explicación.


----------



## jordigiorg (12 Jun 2012)

Ya es tarde, el corralón está a horas de empezar y aquí no va a poder hacer una transferencia ni el primo de rajoy...lo mejor es ir rapidico al banco, retirar la pasta, hacer cuatro montoncitos, uno en euros (si puede ser billetitos x alemanes), uno en francos suizos, uno en libras y otro en dolares, a una caja fuerte, al colchón, o grapaó en los calzones y hala!


----------



## nesio (12 Jun 2012)

En cuanto al número de cuenta, como nunca está de más asegurarse de las cosas para estar bien informado, paralelamente pregunté a SQB sobre qué es lo que ellos consideran como "Account number" a efectos prácticos. Me acaban de contestar esto:



Spoiler



12.06.2012 14:09
Dear Mr. nesio

Thank you for your request

We kindly inform you, that your account number is the
number with the 6 digits, *nnnnnn*, which is also a part of
the IBAN. Therefore the IBAN can be used as account number
too, especially for cash transfers.

Should you have any further questions, please do not
hesitate to contact us. Our customer call agents will be at
your service from Monday to Friday 08h:00 - 22h:00.

Kind regards,
Swissquote Bank Ltd.



Así pues, tanto SQB como el BdE coinciden en que esos *6 dígitos* son los que deben usarse como número de cuenta propiamente dicho.


----------



## ametller (12 Jun 2012)

Después de mucho leer no me ha quedado claro. Desde ING Direct, con cuenta Naranja (es decir, *sin nómina*) cuánto cobran por transferencia a Swissquote? Y aparte de los fijos, cobran también un % respecto al total que transfieras?

Saludos,


----------



## jucava (12 Jun 2012)

Hola, Tengo entendido que desde la cuenta naranja no está permitido Transferencias al extranjero. Solamente a cuentas a tu nombre dentro de España.
Para transferencias al extranjero Cuenta nomina o Cuenta sin nomina, y son sin comisiones.


----------



## ametller (12 Jun 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que la cuenta sin nómina es para autónomos solamente, verdad?

Gracias,


----------



## vicenmadrid (12 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> Ahora, una duda, ¿repartiríais el dinero entre CHF y EUR, (el dólar lo descartaría porque como salga todo el guano de usa a relucir...), o lo dejaríais en EUR?.
> 
> Si tenéis alguna otra cuestión, yo en lo que pueda, colaboro.



Hay otro forero, y con el que estoy de acuerdo, de repartirlo en las tres divisas, con menor cantidad en EUR. En principio me parece una buena táctica.


----------



## vicenmadrid (12 Jun 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Después de mandar los documentos he recibido el siguiente mail:
> 
> ...



Yo no. No te compliques la vida y mándales una fotocopia compulsada del DNI, que es lo que te piden.


----------



## vicenmadrid (12 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> Otra cuestión:
> 
> Yo sólo he enviado un formulario DD1 en euros, ya que, en principio sólo quería tener esa moneda. ¿Puedo esperar hasta hacer el cambio a CHF o a Dólares para enviar otro DD1, o tengo que enviar obligatoriamente 3 modelos DD1, uno por moneda?.



Yo he enviado los tres, aunque la cuenta de dolares la tengo a 0. Mi consejo es que envíes los tres, y así te olvidas del tema.


----------



## p4n (12 Jun 2012)

ametller dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que la cuenta sin nómina es para autónomos solamente, verdad?
> 
> Gracias,



Yo que me habia abierto una cuenta Naranja de propio para no tener comisiones para mandar el dinero a Swissquote... que palo 

He llamado a ING, y las condiciones para tener una cuenta sin nomina son, o bien mantener un saldo minimo de 2000€ en esa cuenta, o hacer una transferencia mensual de 1500€. 

¿Hay algun otro banco que no cobre comisión de mantenimiento de cuenta, y que las tranferencias a SQB sean sin comision? Sino, dejare "inmovilizados" 2000€ en ING, antes eso que darle un duro de comision a La Caixa.


----------



## siafucaa (12 Jun 2012)

p4n dijo:


> Yo que me habia abierto una cuenta Naranja de propio para no tener comisiones para mandar el dinero a Swissquote... que palo
> 
> He llamado a ING, y las condiciones para tener una cuenta sin nomina son, o bien mantener un saldo minimo de 2000€ en esa cuenta, o hacer una transferencia mensual de 1500€.
> 
> ¿Hay algun otro banco que no cobre comisión de mantenimiento de cuenta, y que las tranferencias a SQB sean sin comision? Sino, dejare "inmovilizados" 2000€ en ING, antes eso que darle un duro de comision a La Caixa.



Leeros TODAS las condiciones de la cuenta sin nómina, que son bastante laxas y cualquiera las puede cumplir:

_¿Qué ocurre si un mes no puedo cumplir con los requisitos? 
Si un mes no puede realizar ingresos en su cuenta por valor de al menos 1.500 €, o no puede mantener un saldo mínimo de 2.000 €, seguirá disfrutando de todas las ventajas de su cuenta SIN NÓMINA. Tan solo si llegara a acumular tres meses consecutivos sin cumplir alguna de estas dos condiciones, perdería la devolución del 2% de los principales recibos. *Y en el caso de llegar a acumular seis meses en esta misma situación, además tendría que pagar una comisión anual de 20 € por el mantenimiento de su Tarjeta VISA*.
_

La última frase es la importante.


----------



## nesio (12 Jun 2012)

p4n dijo:


> He llamado a ING, y las condiciones para tener una cuenta sin nomina son, o bien mantener un saldo minimo de 2000€ en esa cuenta, o hacer una transferencia mensual de 1500€.



Ya sé que este no es el hilo apropiado para hablar de ello, pero bueno. Puedes tener la Cuenta Sin Nómina con *saldo 0* sin problemas. Lo único es que tendrás penalizaciones: a partir del 3r mes no te devolverán el 2% de los recibos que hayas domiciliado, y a partir del 6º te cobrarán la cuota anual de la Visa *sólo si la has activado*. En cuanto hagas un ingreso de 1500 EUR, reset de los contadores.

Edito: siafucaa lo había explicado muy bien, no me había dado cuenta. De todas maneras, quiero remarcar lo de la activación (o no) de la tarjeta de crédito, es importante.


----------



## p4n (12 Jun 2012)

muchas gracias por las respuestas a mi pequeño offtopic


----------



## siafucaa (12 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, yo también he tenido problemas con el DNI compulsado en la comisaría.
Me llamaron para decirme que necesitaban el nombre del funcionario que lo compulsó.
Tras pasarme por la comisaría me dijeron que ellos no tenían obligación de hacerlo así, y que de hecho no lo iban a hacer. 

Parece que se han vuelto mas estrictos últimamente.


----------



## taipan (12 Jun 2012)

siafucaa dijo:


> Por cierto, yo también he tenido problemas con el DNI compulsado en la comisaría.
> Me llamaron para decirme que necesitaban el nombre del funcionario que lo compulsó.
> Tras pasarme por la comisaría me dijeron que ellos no tenían obligación de hacerlo así, y que de hecho no lo iban a hacer.
> 
> Parece que se han vuelto mas estrictos últimamente.



Me suena la cancion... ::::::  

No te compliques la vida: al notario y por 3 euros todo solucionado en 10 minutos y sin tener que andar con malas caras en la comisaría. Recuerda que está en juego intentar salvar nuestros ahorros, y eso bien vale 3 euros.


----------



## nomada25 (12 Jun 2012)

Parece que los controles de capital que se planean para Grecia, por si sale del euro, serán realizados por la propia UE, por tanto la escapatoria a un corralito la veo complicada dentro de Europa, no sería así si fuera el propio país una vez fuera de Europa el que lo hiciera y en ese caso sí habría escapatoria pero parece ser que es legal que lo haga la UE, por tanto estaremos bien atados incluso en Suiza.

Yo de momento no he mandado los papeles, recemos para que vaya a más la cosa.


----------



## ametller (12 Jun 2012)

Muchas gracias por los consejos sobre ING! Iré abriéndome una cuenta sin nómina... las condiciones son muy favorables, incluso para tenerla como cuenta bancaria "normal".


----------



## vicenmadrid (12 Jun 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Parece que los controles de capital que se planean para Grecia, por si sale del euro, serán realizados por la propia UE, por tanto la escapatoria a un corralito la veo complicada dentro de Europa, no sería así si fuera el propio país una vez fuera de Europa el que lo hiciera y en ese caso sí habría escapatoria pero parece ser que es legal que lo haga la UE, por tanto estaremos bien atados incluso en Suiza.
> 
> Yo de momento no he mandado los papeles, recemos para que vaya a más la cosa.



Creo que estás equivocado. No es lo mismo tener los ahorros en Suiza (e.g. Swissquote), que en España o Francia. La diferencia está en que Suiza no pertence a la zona euro, y España y Francia si.

Por otro lado, lo grave no es tanto la situación del "corralito" como la del "corralón" (siguiendo la terminología utilizada en el caso argentino). El corralito es fastidioso, ya que te limitan tu libertad para sacar lo que quieras de los cajeros, o realizar transferencias. El caso es que si solo hay corralito, hay que esperar a que pase y ya está. Sin problemas ni para los que tienen su dinero aquí, ni para el que lo tiene en Suiza (o Liechtenstein). El problema es el del corralón, que aquí vendría en la forma de: o bien que España salga del Euro (y que esta moneda siga funcionando para el resto de países), o bien que el Euro se vaya a la m...; en ambos casos se tendría que volver a la peseta, con la consiguiente devaluación de los ahorros para los que han dejado sus ahorros aquí. En esta situación, seguramente el gobierno intentaría que los ahorros de los españolitos que han abierto una cuenta en el extranjero, pero en la zona euro (Francia, Italia, etc.) también se vieran afectados por las medidas que tomara. Lo que está claro es que poco podría hacer el gobierno español acerca de las cuentas abiertas en Suiza.


----------



## nomada25 (12 Jun 2012)

Si, eso ya lo entiendo y soy consciente de ello hace tiempo, pero Suiza aunque no pertenezca al Euro sí tiene acuerdos y relaciones con la UE y ante una situación de gravedad y de exigencia por parte de Europa posiblemente cedería a condiciones, que afectarían a la gente normal, puede que no tanto a los peces gordos que tendrán asesores especializados, a nosotros sí y más si declaras al BDE que tienes una cuenta de forma legal, que por otro lado es lo correcto. Por otro lado si meten un gravamen por capital en el extranjero se nos van a quitar las ganas de tener el dinero fuera, nos tienen bien pillados.

Yo lo que veo es que para la gente normal las cosas no son fáciles y no me acabo de fiar de una solución tan fácil como la de este banco suizo, y eso que tengo los papeles y me he gastado el dinero en el notario, 16 euros por 4 dni, pero poner los ahorros tan lejos y tan fácil no me cuadra.

Espero, que si España ha aceptado 100.000 millones de Europa hace 4 días, no tome la solución de salirse de Euro tan pronto, sería algo raro, espero que aguante la situación bastante tiempo, si España cae Alemania pierde muchísimo y no lo va a consentir hasta que, al menos, exponga lo mínimo en pérdidas a la salida de España, y eso lleva tiempo. Grecia lleva ya 2 años con la prima de riesgo por encima de los 2000 y si sale del euro es por unas elecciones, no porque los estados miembros quieran que salga, menos aun querrán que salga España.


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Debe comunicarse al BdE la apertura (o la cancelación). No existe formulario para la modificación.



Estás seguro de esto? En el hilo, otro forero comentó que sí había que notificar las modificaciones. Concretamente decía: _“Cuando dichas modificaciones afecten a caracteristicas esenciales de la cuenta (como, por ejemplo, su titular, el tipo de cuenta, la moneda o el pais en el que este abierta), dara lugar a una declaracion de cancelacion de cuenta y a una nueva declaracion de apertura de cuenta”_. Pero no sé de donde lo copió...




jesbel dijo:


> Pues vaya, no sé, me verán cara de tener pasta:, porque yo les he preguntado dudas antes de abrirla y me han contestado muy rápido.
> 
> Bien es cierto que, con la que se nos avecina, igual están hasta arriba contestando e-mail de "españoles desesperados":XX:



Esta tarde me han contestado por fin... Han tardado 4 días contando con el fin de semana. Ahora pongo su respuesta en otro post, por si le sirve a alquien de ayuda.




nesio dijo:


> Sí jejeje. Como nunca nada queda del todo claro, yo por si las moscas me guardo a buen recaudo la conversación de email que tuve con ellos, nunca se sabe por dónde te pueden salir.



¿Puedes indicar el mail al que te has dirigido al Banco de España? Estaría bien saberlo para hacerles llegar nuestras dudas, y más sabiendo que contestan y todo, por que en otras administraciones por mail no recibes nada de nada...


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Acabo de recibir los contratos de la Saving Account, y leyendolo me encontrado con el punto 16 del librillo "General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations".
> 
> Allí se afirma que "The Bank reserves the right to block the Client’s access via the Internet or by telephone at any time, without explanation and without notice, to the extent it deems such a block appropriate"
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué condiciones han de suceder para que esto pase? Comprenderéis que esto crea una considerable incertidumbre acerca del banco, pues no es muy normal que tengan autoridad para bloquearte la cuenta o la conexión a ella sin avisarte ni informarte.



A esta pregunta, me han respondido los siguiente:



> Dear Mr. Le Fanu
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> Concerning paragraph 16, we kindly inform you, that this would only happen for security reasons, as example in a case of malpractice, if we could not reach you to clarify it, or if we are forced to do it because of a court decision.



A mi me han convencido. Mañana les mando la documentación.

¡¡¡Vámonos pa Suiza!!! :


----------



## kikelon (13 Jun 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Si, eso ya lo entiendo y soy consciente de ello hace tiempo, pero Suiza aunque no pertenezca al Euro sí tiene acuerdos y relaciones con la UE y ante una situación de gravedad y de exigencia por parte de Europa posiblemente cedería a condiciones, que afectarían a la gente normal, puede que no tanto a los peces gordos que tendrán asesores especializados, a nosotros sí y más si declaras al BDE que tienes una cuenta de forma legal, que por otro lado es lo correcto. Por otro lado si meten un gravamen por capital en el extranjero se nos van a quitar las ganas de tener el dinero fuera, nos tienen bien pillados.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que para la gente normal las cosas no son fáciles y no me acabo de fiar de una solución tan fácil como la de este banco suizo, y eso que tengo los papeles y me he gastado el dinero en el notario, 16 euros por 4 dni, pero poner los ahorros tan lejos y tan fácil no me cuadra.
> 
> Espero, que si España ha aceptado 100.000 millones de Europa hace 4 días, no tome la solución de salirse de Euro tan pronto, sería algo raro, espero que aguante la situación bastante tiempo, si España cae Alemania pierde muchísimo y no lo va a consentir hasta que, al menos, exponga lo mínimo en pérdidas a la salida de España, y eso lleva tiempo. Grecia lleva ya 2 años con la prima de riesgo por encima de los 2000 y si sale del euro es por unas elecciones, no porque los estados miembros quieran que salga, menos aun querrán que salga España.



Tener la cuenta abierta y declarada no te pide pan y es un plan B como otro cualquiera.
Tienes que darte cuenta que el prestigio histórico de la banca suiza se basa en su secreto bancario y su independencia, por eso los grandes poderosos del mundo tienen su pasta ahí metida y buenas comisiones que pagan por ello. No creo que se presionara mucho a Suiza, pues perdería todo su crédito como pais históricamente refugio anticrisis. Además creo que la gente que abra cuenta en suiza es una cantidad anecdótica. No es fácil y esta opción no está al alcance de la mayoría que no se lleva bien con internet.


----------



## kikelon (13 Jun 2012)

ametller dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que la cuenta sin nómina es para autónomos solamente, verdad?
> 
> Gracias,



La puede abrir cualquiera, requiere ingresos de 1500 para mantener las ventajas o que mantengas un saldo por encima de 2000 euros, si por ejemplo no ingresas regularmente. No valen trasferencias desde otra cuenta naranja o nómina, tiene que ser de fuera, así que lo más fácil es dejar 2000 euros ahí y listo. De todos modos lo que te quitan si no cumples requisitos, ojo, durante 3-4 meses según me dijeron, es que note devuelven el 3% de gasofa, el 2% de recibos, etc, que vamos, es un mal menor. Imagino que te cobrarían la tarjeta y cosas así...


----------



## kikelon (13 Jun 2012)

p4n dijo:


> Yo que me habia abierto una cuenta Naranja de propio para no tener comisiones para mandar el dinero a Swissquote... que palo
> 
> He llamado a ING, y las condiciones para tener una cuenta sin nomina son, o bien mantener un saldo minimo de 2000€ en esa cuenta, o hacer una transferencia mensual de 1500€.
> 
> ¿Hay algun otro banco que no cobre comisión de mantenimiento de cuenta, y que las tranferencias a SQB sean sin comision? Sino, dejare "inmovilizados" 2000€ en ING, antes eso que darle un duro de comision a La Caixa.



De todos modos, como he comentado, solo te quitan las ventajas de devolución, etc, no creo que te quiten las gratuidad de las transfers. Y ademas solo si estás varios meses sin cumplir requisitos.


----------



## 0absoluto (13 Jun 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Si, eso ya lo entiendo y soy consciente de ello hace tiempo, pero Suiza aunque no pertenezca al Euro sí tiene acuerdos y relaciones con la UE y ante una situación de gravedad y de exigencia por parte de Europa posiblemente cedería a condiciones, que afectarían a la gente normal, puede que no tanto a los peces gordos que tendrán asesores especializados, a nosotros sí y más si declaras al BDE que tienes una cuenta de forma legal, que por otro lado es lo correcto. Por otro lado si meten un gravamen por capital en el extranjero se nos van a quitar las ganas de tener el dinero fuera, nos tienen bien pillados.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que para la gente normal las cosas no son fáciles y no me acabo de fiar de una solución tan fácil como la de este banco suizo, y eso que tengo los papeles y me he gastado el dinero en el notario, 16 euros por 4 dni, pero poner los ahorros tan lejos y tan fácil no me cuadra.
> 
> ...



Si quieres mayor proteccion, puedes abrir una cuenta de TRADING (en la cuenta SAVING que está abriendo todo el mundo hay pocos fondos para elegir) e invertir en una cesta de fondos de inversion adaptados a tu perfil de riesgo. También puedes comprar los fondos desde un banco Español, pero el nivel de protección es menor. 
Ver: AhorroCapital: Cómo proteger los ahorros de un corralito con fondos de inversión 
Al final hay un enlace al artículo de hace unos meses en el que se explicaba como abrir una cuenta en Suiza con SwissQuote.

Como curiosidad: Yo abri la cuenta de trading unos 20 días despues de la de saving, y el numero de cuenta (6 digitos) es aprox. 2500 unidades mayor. Suponiendo que ambas comparten numeración y no hay huecos, en SQB estarían abriendo 125 cuentas/día. Y eso contando los sábados y domingos.


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (13 Jun 2012)

Unas cuantas páginas atrás, se preguntaba sobre el procedimiento para cancelar la cuenta. En la web de *SQ->support->forms->forms* aparece lo siguiente:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/dec_ren_v3.pdf

Decir que ya tengo mi cuenta operativa y he transferido dos modestas cantidades desde ING, sin coste y efectivas ambas en menos de 18hs.


----------



## nesio (13 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estás seguro de esto?



Segurísimo, no existe formulario específico para las modificaciones. Para modificaciones importantes hay que presentar una cancelación y una apertura. Otra vez la lógica impera :ouch:



> En el hilo, otro forero comentó que sí había que notificar las modificaciones. Concretamente decía: _“Cuando dichas modificaciones afecten a caracteristicas esenciales de la cuenta (como, por ejemplo, su titular, el tipo de cuenta, la moneda o el pais en el que este abierta), dara lugar a una declaracion de cancelacion de cuenta y a una nueva declaracion de apertura de cuenta”_. Pero no sé de donde lo copió...



De aquí.

Así que tienes la opción de presentar 3 declaraciones de apertura, 1 por cada moneda, y olvidarte del tema; o declarar su cancelación y apertura cada vez que cambies de divisa. Tú mismo.



> ¿Puedes indicar el mail al que te has dirigido al Banco de España? Estaría bien saberlo para hacerles llegar nuestras dudas, y más sabiendo que contestan y todo, por que en otras administraciones por mail no recibes nada de nada...



Sale en la web del BdE, en la parte superior del marco derecho: bpa.empresas@bde.es


----------



## saboc (13 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias:
Estoy cumplimentando los DD1 y tengo una duda un poco ignorante...
La saving account que tipo de cuenta es ,para marcar en DD1.......Entidad de deposito a la vista(1) o de ahorro (2) ?....o no es necesario nada mas que dar el nº cuenta?
Muchas gracias


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (13 Jun 2012)

Saving account= cuenta de ahorro


----------



## Violator (13 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Yo no. No te compliques la vida y mándales una fotocopia compulsada del DNI, que es lo que te piden.



Y eso hice, esta respuesta me la enviaron cuando recibieron los documentos, entre los que ya incluí la fotocopia compulsada del DNI.

¿Sólo me ha pasado a mí esto?


----------



## sapoconcho (13 Jun 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Si quieres mayor proteccion, puedes abrir una cuenta de TRADING (en la cuenta SAVING que está abriendo todo el mundo hay pocos fondos para elegir) e invertir en una cesta de fondos de inversion adaptados a tu perfil de riesgo. También puedes comprar los fondos desde un banco Español, pero el nivel de protección es menor.



Por favor, tal y como solicité en otro post de SQB y trading, podrías orientarnos un poco sobre el tema de las comisiones??
No entiendo muy bien la hoja de tarifas de SQB y, de momento, no les he preguntado a ellos por lo que si indicases cómo van de primera mano sería estupendo.
¿Comisión mínima?
¿Administración?
¿Custodia?
Aparte las comisiones mínimas del fondo y las de rebalanceo si es gestión activa claro.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Manu14 (13 Jun 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Y eso hice, esta respuesta me la enviaron cuando recibieron los documentos, entre los que ya incluí la fotocopia compulsada del DNI.
> 
> ¿Sólo me ha pasado a mí esto?



No, a mí también me ha pasado con pasaportes compulsados por la Policia Nacional.
Y dicen que han estando intentando llamarme, y yo no he recibido ninguna llamada.
Les he mandado al guano, total...... pa 4 duros que tiene uno.
Salu2.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Jun 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Y eso hice, esta respuesta me la enviaron cuando recibieron los documentos, entre los que ya incluí la fotocopia compulsada del DNI.
> ¿Sólo me ha pasado a mí esto?



Creo que a algun otro también le han protestado. Yo también envié el DNI compulsado por la policia nacional (sin nombre y apellidos) y al leer vuestros comentarios me ha preocupado que fuera la causa del retraso (recibieron los documentos firmados hace 10 dias).

Así que ayer fuí al notario para compulsar los DNIs por si recibia la famosa llamada, pero nada. Les envié dos e-mails (hace 4 dias) preguntando si todo estaba ok y si me habian enviado el password, pero tampoco me han respondido.

Finalmente hace un rato les he llamado por teléfono para preguntar y me han confirmado que todo está ok, que hoy mismo ha salido el password (es password o tarjeta de coordenadas?) por "priority mail" y que tardará una semana aproximadamente.... :S:S

... aish que no llego a transferir el dinero antes de las elecciones griegas ... :8::8:


----------



## minosabe (13 Jun 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Y eso hice, esta respuesta me la enviaron cuando recibieron los documentos, entre los que ya incluí la fotocopia compulsada del DNI.
> 
> ¿Sólo me ha pasado a mí esto?



No, a mí también y gracias a eso he visto que todo el proceso de alta de cuenta se me ha demorado y todavía estoy esperando el password, pese a que la copia notarial la envié el pasado martes... Además he podido comprobar que sqb no responden por mail, ya que les contacté para que me aclarasen si querían también un recibo para certificar mi domicilio y todavía estoy esperando respuesta 4 días después.


----------



## minosabe (13 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, me he estado buscando la vida para diversificar cuentas fuera de Hispanistán. En principio, abriré la semana que viene una cuenta en La Banque Postale, un banco postal sin pretensiones en Francia, sin posibilidad de cambiar divisis ni invertir en fondos, pero con vistas a transferir a un banco de trading francés llamado Boursorama, cuyo portar de inversiones sigo desde hace más de diez años, que sí ofrece la posibiliad de invertir en fondos. Al final, la función del SQB será la de almacén del poco dinero que tengo en caso que tenga que refugiar mi dinero. 
Otra opción que se me ha abierto es la del SEB, el gran banco sueco, que al final admite a los que todavía no llegamos a los 100k€ y que se ha dignado a contestarme. Buenos fondos, buena asesoría financiera, pero comisiones que echan para atrás, aunque al final es una opción muy sólida para considerar. 
Para quien lo desee, tengo los pdf con sus condiciones.


----------



## The Black Adder (13 Jun 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Y eso hice, esta respuesta me la enviaron cuando recibieron los documentos, entre los que ya incluí la fotocopia compulsada del DNI.
> 
> ¿Sólo me ha pasado a mí esto?




Has leído mi post de 3 o 4 páginas atrás? A mí también me han pedido que vuelva a enviar la copia compulsada de mi identificación (DNI). Como a mi me llamaron por teléfono en vez de mandarme un e-mail y me pillaron en casa les pude preguntar y me dieron explicaciones más detalladas de qué era lo que faltaba, lo cuento en ese post.

Esta mañana me he pasado a recoger una nueva compulsa, esta vez hecha en una notaría: 4.27 € de vellón, pero desde luego en esa iba el nombre del notario, además de que está hecha en papel timbrado, lleva una pila de sellos y estampitas monstruosa, etc... más que un DNI compulsado parecía el acuerdo de rescate que va a tener que firmar Rajoy, de todos los adornos que llevaba el papelote. Casi lo que más costaba encontrar era el rectangulito del DNI fotocopiado, entra tanta coca y estrellita.


----------



## vicenmadrid (13 Jun 2012)

Me parecen interesantes tus reflexiones, porque dan pie a aclarar ciertas cosas. Bueno, vamos por partes.



nomada25 dijo:


> Si, eso ya lo entiendo y soy consciente de ello hace tiempo, pero Suiza aunque no pertenezca al Euro sí tiene acuerdos y relaciones con la UE y ante una situación de gravedad y de exigencia por parte de Europa posiblemente cedería a condiciones, que afectarían a la gente normal, puede que no tanto a los peces gordos que tendrán asesores especializados, a nosotros sí y más si declaras al BDE que tienes una cuenta de forma legal, que por otro lado es lo correcto. .



No voy a incidir más en esto, porque hay otro forero, kikelón, que ha dado una explicación bastante correcta sobre Suiza y el secreto bancario. No creo que Suiza cediera tan facilmente a presiones por parte de España.



nomada25 dijo:


> Por otro lado si meten un gravamen por capital en el extranjero se nos van a quitar las ganas de tener el dinero fuera, nos tienen bien pillados.



Evidentemente todo es posible. Pero veo más factible que metan gravámenes, tasas, aumento de impuestos (léase impuesto del patrimonio), etc, para los dineros que están dentro de España que para los que están fuera. Por ejemplo, mira la cantidad de tasas que se ha sacado de la manga la Presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid. Como te digo, en esta época de crisis, el afán recaudatorio del gobierno aumenta, pero para el gobierno es más sencillo gravar lo de dentro que meterse en complicaciones con otros países. Otra cosa es que a partir de un momento te pongan dificultades para transferencias internacionales, o que incluso en dichas transferencias te metan el clavo.



nomada25 dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que para la gente normal las cosas no son fáciles y no me acabo de fiar de una solución tan fácil como la de este banco suizo, y eso que tengo los papeles y me he gastado el dinero en el notario, 16 euros por 4 dni, pero poner los ahorros tan lejos y tan fácil no me cuadra.



Lo que está claro es que las cosas son más fáciles para la gente con mucha pasta. Esos se cogen un avión, se plantan en Zurich o en Vaduz (Liechtenstein), y se abren la cuenta en persona. Pero la gente normal, como tu dices, tenemos que aprovechar las oportunidades y quitarnos complejos. Yo también desconfiaba de sacar mi dinero fuera, pero analizando la situación, ¿meterías tu dinero ahora en Bankia? Ya se que es un ejemplo extremo, pero dada la grave situación (y en verdad que es grave), hay que buscar soluciones drásticas. Informarse bien, analizar la situación y actuar. Siempre dentro de la ley, y declarando lo que haga falta declarar tanto al Banco de España como a la Agencia Tributaria.



nomada25 dijo:


> Espero, que si España ha aceptado 100.000 millones de Europa hace 4 días, no tome la solución de salirse de Euro tan pronto, sería algo raro, espero que aguante la situación bastante tiempo, si España cae Alemania pierde muchísimo y no lo va a consentir hasta que, al menos, exponga lo mínimo en pérdidas a la salida de España, y eso lleva tiempo. Grecia lleva ya 2 años con la prima de riesgo por encima de los 2000 y si sale del euro es por unas elecciones, no porque los estados miembros quieran que salga, menos aun querrán que salga España.



La situación es verdaderamente grave. No lo digo yo. Mira, ayer en algunos periódicos norteamericanos y en alguno inglés, decían que España necesataría en poco tiempo un segundo rescate. En el fondo, y lo decía un economista anoche en un programa de debate en Telemadrid (y eso que no es una emisora de mi devoción), hay una auténtica guerra contra el euro por parte de los que apuestan por el dolar y la libra. No se sabe como puede acabar esto, pero no sería nada raro, no que España se saliera del euro, sino que el euro acabara como moneda.


----------



## imberecundo (13 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, me he estado buscando la vida para diversificar cuentas fuera de Hispanistán. En principio, abriré la semana que viene una cuenta en La Banque Postale, un banco postal sin pretensiones en Francia, sin posibilidad de cambiar divisis ni invertir en fondos, pero con vistas a transferir a un banco de trading francés llamado Boursorama, cuyo portar de inversiones sigo desde hace más de diez años, que sí ofrece la posibiliad de invertir en fondos. Al final, la función del SQB será la de almacén del poco dinero que tengo en caso que tenga que refugiar mi dinero.
> Otra opción que se me ha abierto es la del SEB, el gran banco sueco, que al final admite a los que todavía no llegamos a los 100k€ y que se ha dignado a contestarme. Buenos fondos, buena asesoría financiera, pero comisiones que echan para atrás, aunque al final es una opción muy sólida para considerar.
> Para quien lo desee, tengo los pdf con sus condiciones.



Es buena idea diversificar, el banco Sueco me podria interesar, si me pasas la informacion que tengas te lo agradezco.


----------



## 0absoluto (13 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Por favor, tal y como solicité en otro post de SQB y trading, podrías orientarnos un poco sobre el tema de las comisiones??
> No entiendo muy bien la hoja de tarifas de SQB y, de momento, no les he preguntado a ellos por lo que si indicases cómo van de primera mano sería estupendo.
> ¿Comisión mínima?
> ¿Administración?
> ...



Las comisiones sobre trading están en la página: TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Private Clients TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Private Clients

Los gastos de la cuenta trading -> Link "Account Fees"
Los gastos en operaciones con fondos de inversión -> Link "Investment Funds"

En ése punto veras que las comisiones en fondos varían segun el segmento: Tier0, TierA+, TierA, ...
La categoria Tier0 no tiene gastos por operacion, pero hay muy pocos fondos.
Mi intención en operar con fondos TierA+ que tienen un coste fijo de 9€ por operacion (compra o venta). Puedes ver que el resto de categorías tienen un coste de 0.5%.
En cuanto a los gastos de administración y custodia, van incluidos en el valor liquidativo del fondo y son distintos para cada fondo, debes mirar las características de cada fondo. Pero yo creo que éstas comisiones son un asunto secundario, es más importante que sea un fondo adecuado a la situación económica y a tu perfil de riesgo.
En cuanto a lo del rebalanceo con gestión activa eso creo que se hace a través de banca privada, no a través de la cuenta trading. Al menos yo no lo he visto en las condiciones de la cuenta.
En España para ese tipo de gestiones te suelen cobrar aprox. 0.5% anual sobre el patrimonio gestionado (normalmente al menos 100K euros, es decir al menos 500€ al año).

EDITO: Se me olvidaba decir que además cada fondo PUEDE tener unos gastos de subscripción y/o reembolso. Algunos no tienen, otros lo tienen siempre, y otros tienen comision de reembolso sólo cuando llevas menos de x meses en el fondo. También hay fondos que te exigen un mínimo de inversion, por ejemplo 3.000€.


----------



## vicenmadrid (13 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, me he estado buscando la vida para diversificar cuentas fuera de Hispanistán. En principio, abriré la semana que viene una cuenta en La Banque Postale, un banco postal sin pretensiones en Francia, sin posibilidad de cambiar divisis ni invertir en fondos, pero con vistas a transferir a un banco de trading francés llamado Boursorama, cuyo portar de inversiones sigo desde hace más de diez años, que sí ofrece la posibiliad de invertir en fondos. Al final, la función del SQB será la de almacén del poco dinero que tengo en caso que tenga que refugiar mi dinero.
> Otra opción que se me ha abierto es la del SEB, el gran banco sueco, que al final admite a los que todavía no llegamos a los 100k€ y que se ha dignado a contestarme. Buenos fondos, buena asesoría financiera, pero comisiones que echan para atrás, aunque al final es una opción muy sólida para considerar.
> Para quien lo desee, tengo los pdf con sus condiciones.



Por si te sirve como sugerencia para esa diversificación, aparte de la cuenta de SQ, he abierto una cuenta con un broker extranjero. Además, tiene la ventaja de no tener que declararlo al Banco de España.


----------



## nekcab (13 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid:

Mírate la norma del BdE, pq éste exige declarar tanto cuentas corrientes, de ahorro, de trade, ...


----------



## vicenmadrid (13 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> vicenmadrid:
> 
> Mírate la norma del BdE, pq éste exige declarar tanto cuentas corrientes, de ahorro, de trade, ...



Te agradezco el aviso, porque yo así también lo creía. Te puedo decir que comuniqué la apertura de la cuenta del Broker, y hace unos días declaré también (modelo DD2 y DD2 bis) los movimientos de la cuenta (operaciones de compra venta de futuros y alguno de cambio de divisa). Aunque sé que no había obligación de declarar los movimientos si eran inferiores a 600.000 euros (como en mi caso), para quedarme más tranquilo presenté el modelo DD2. Como aún tenía dudas acerca de si había hecho correctamente la DD2 (por el tipo de movimientos), les escribí una carta y la pasé por el registro del Bde (c/Alcalá, 48). Me contestaron que una cuenta de valores no se ve afectada por la circular 3/2006, y que no es necesaria ni la declaración de apertura, ni la de movimientos, y me indicaban la posibilidad (casi me sugerían) de anular las comunicaciones que yo había hecho. La carta la voy a guardar como oro en paño por si tuviera algún problema.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (14 Jun 2012)

Vicenmadrid, mañana quiero hacer lo del dd1. Exactamente, donde se recogen los impresos? en Alcala 48, registro general? y ahí también se entregan una vez cumplimentados? Sabes si se pueden recoger/entregar por la tarde? es que en la web del bde no encuentro esa información. Si he visto algo de que se puede entregar en alcala 522, pero no pone si tambien se puede recoger el dd1 ahí, ni horarios ni nada. Gracias


----------



## The Black Adder (14 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Vicenmadrid, mañana quiero hacer lo del dd1. Exactamente, donde se recogen los impresos? en Alcala 48, registro general? y ahí también se entregan una vez cumplimentados? Sabes si se pueden recoger/entregar por la tarde? es que en la web del bde no encuentro esa información. Si he visto algo de que se puede entregar en alcala 522, pero no pone si tambien se puede recoger el dd1 ahí, ni horarios ni nada. Gracias



Ni siquiera hace falta pasarse, aunque supongo que puedes hacerlo: el DD1 te lo mandan a casa por correo si se lo solicitas, y lo devuelves cumplimentado también por correo. Para solicitar que te lo envíen imprime y rellena este formulario que está en la web del BDE:

http://www.bde.es/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf

Lo mandas por fax al número que te indican, y ya está, a los tres días tienes tus DD1 en el buzón.


----------



## vicenmadrid (14 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Vicenmadrid, mañana quiero hacer lo del dd1. Exactamente, donde se recogen los impresos? en Alcala 48, registro general? y ahí también se entregan una vez cumplimentados? Sabes si se pueden recoger/entregar por la tarde? es que en la web del bde no encuentro esa información. Si he visto algo de que se puede entregar en alcala 522, pero no pone si tambien se puede recoger el dd1 ahí, ni horarios ni nada. Gracias



En c/Alcalá, 48, en el registro general (si te preguntan en la puerta, les dices que vas a por unos impresos) te dan los impresos (DD1, y también los DD2 y DD2 bis- recuerda que los DD2 y DD2 bis son para cuando hagas movimientos de más de 600.000 euros). La hora creo que es hasta las dos, pero no lo puedo asegurar. Cada impreso tiene dos hojas; son papel autocopiativo. Una es para el banco y la otra (la rosa) es para el interesado.

Allí mismo, en el registro, puedes entregar el DD1. Si tienes dudas sobre como rellenarlo, no te molestes que te van a decir que en registro solo recogen los impresos; que si tienes dudas te dirijas al dpto. de estadística. Además, en el registro, cuando lo entregues, te van a decir que se quedan con las dos hojas (la del banco y la tuya); que lo mandan así al dpto. de Estadística (c/alcalá, 552), y que luego te enviarán por correo la tuya sellada por ese departamento.

En c/Alcalá, 552, no se si tienen los impresos (yo entiendo que si, pero no lo puedo asegurar). Lo que si es seguro es que los puedes entregar en mano una vez cumplimentados, allí, en Alcala, 552, y te dan en el momento tu copia sellada.

Te paso el teléfono del dpto de estadística; te pueden resolver las dudas que tengas y si tienen los impresos. El teléfono es 91 338 54 87/69. El horario de atención presencial es de 8.30 a 14.

Por último, ten en cuenta que también se puede hacer la declaración DD1 por vía telemática. Es bastante cómodo y rápido, y te imprimes en el momento el justificante.

EDITO: es cierto lo que dice TheBlackAdder, lo puedes pedir por correo, pero si quieres hacerlo mañana de tirón, yo iba directamente a Alcalá, 552, rellenaba allí mismo el impreso y lo entregaba. Son cuatro datos lo que te piden


----------



## minosabe (14 Jun 2012)

imberecundo dijo:


> Es buena idea diversificar, el banco Sueco me podria interesar, si me pasas la informacion que tengas te lo agradezco.



Si me pasas tu correo te mando los pdf.


----------



## kikelon (14 Jun 2012)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Has leído mi post de 3 o 4 páginas atrás? A mí también me han pedido que vuelva a enviar la copia compulsada de mi identificación (DNI). Como a mi me llamaron por teléfono en vez de mandarme un e-mail y me pillaron en casa les pude preguntar y me dieron explicaciones más detalladas de qué era lo que faltaba, lo cuento en ese post.
> 
> Esta mañana me he pasado a recoger una nueva compulsa, esta vez hecha en una notaría: 4.27 € de vellón, pero desde luego en esa iba el nombre del notario, además de que está hecha en papel timbrado, lleva una pila de sellos y estampitas monstruosa, etc... más que un DNI compulsado parecía el acuerdo de rescate que va a tener que firmar Rajoy, de todos los adornos que llevaba el papelote. Casi lo que más costaba encontrar era el rectangulito del DNI fotocopiado, entra tanta coca y estrellita.



Si, son bastante espectaculares, en el mio la copia tenía muy buena calidad, y además llevaba pegada la pegatina esa de Notarios Europeos, y un sin fin de tampones de registro. Parece algo serio y todo :-D


----------



## kikelon (14 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Me parecen interesantes tus reflexiones, porque dan pie a aclarar ciertas cosas. Bueno, vamos por partes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como bien explicas, que el gobierno grave la entrada de capitales es una posibilidad, pero cuando uno devalúa una moneda lo que le interesa es que entren divisas extranjeras y si pone pegas a la entrada de divisas está tirando piedras contra su tejado. Precisamente lo que una devaluación persigue es la entrada de capital extranjero, y les dá igual que sea de españoles que de extranjeros.


----------



## vicenmadrid (14 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Como bien explicas, que el gobierno grave la entrada de capitales es una posibilidad, pero cuando uno devalúa una moneda lo que le interesa es que entren divisas extranjeras y si pone pegas a la entrada de divisas está tirando piedras contra su tejado. Precisamente lo que una devaluación persigue es la entrada de capital extranjero, y les dá igual que sea de españoles que de extranjeros.



Como se suele decir, lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno. En pocas palabras has dado una explicación exacta del tema.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos!! Ahora me encuentro de vacaciones en Polonia y he abierto varias cuentas aqui como residente....la pregunta mia es la siguiente, deberia comunicarlo al bde la apertura de dichas cuentas como residente en Polonia? Entiendo que si las hubiera abierto como no residente tendria que declararlas al bde pero en mi caso las aperturas de las cuentas hhan sido como residente.Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor,gracias!!!
Por cierto,los depositos aqui son unas pasadas(en zlotys) he abierto en el millennium bank una cuenta de ahorros al 7% durante un anyo hasta 25000 zlotys=6000 euros.De 25000 zlotys hasta 50000 zlotys=12000 euros al 6% etc... Despues en ING tengo deposito al 5,50% durante 6 meses en cuenta de ahorro, otra en el bank bph al 4,25.En fin, que ni ganas de meterlo de nuevo en espanya los ahorros.Lo que puedo constatar aqui que del 4% en general no bajan.


----------



## nekcab (14 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> "...Me contestaron que una cuenta de valores no se ve afectada por la circular 3/2006, y que no es necesaria ni la declaración de apertura, ni la de movimientos, y me indicaban la posibilidad (casi me sugerían) de anular las comunicaciones que yo había hecho. ..."



Que maravilla.... pues muchas gracias por la info. Lo suyo es hacerse con la carta dondes así te lo indican....



kikelon dijo:


> "...Precisamente lo que una devaluación persigue es la entrada de capital extranjero, y les dá igual que sea de españoles que de extranjeros."



Me sonaba raro que con un país en el guano, precisamente dieran problemas para entrar nuevos capitales....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

*¿Creeis que es muy estúpido transferir el dinero a SQB antes de tener el password?*

Resulta que con el trabajo que tienen acabaran tardando 20 dias a enviar el password des de el dia que recibieron el contrato firmado. Ayer les llamé por teléfono y me confirmaron que todo OK y que ayer mismo me enviaban los códigos de acceso por Priority Mail, pero eso significa que me llegaran el lunes o el martes.

Hace dias que tengo el dinero en una cuenta ING sin nómina a punto para transferirlo, y me hubiera gustado hacerlo antes de las elecciones griegas del domingo.

Hoy les he vuelto a llamar y me han confirmado que la cuenta está activa, y que por tanto puedo hacer la transferencia a mi IBAN sin problemas, aunque no me hayan llegado los códigos. Por lo que me estoy planteando transferir el dinero antes del domingo, y jugármela para tenerlos en Suiza a pesar de no tener todavía el password. 

Además, creo que ING tiene unos límites de 18.000 euros por transferencia, no? Por lo que necesitaré varios días para transferir el dinero.

¿Lo veis muy arriesgado?


----------



## Marta70 (14 Jun 2012)

Solo comentar que mandé el miércoles pasado DNI compulsado a Swissquote y, al no tener respuesta, ayer les puse un correo a 1ª hora de la tarde y a las 18 me contestan:

_Thank you for your inquiry.

We kindly inform you that we received your documents. The account has been opened and the password dispatched on 11.06.2012. 
Should you have further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. Our customer care agents will be at your service from Monday to Friday 08h:00 - 22h:00. 


Kind regards,
Your Helpdesk-Team_
Igual es pura cuestion de suerte que te toque un trabajador más o menos estricto con la documentación.

Aunque sea mi primer post, llevo tiempo leyendoos. Gracias por la información que aportais!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> Solo comentar que mandé el miércoles pasado DNI compulsado a Swissquote y, al no tener respuesta, ayer les puse un correo a 1ª hora de la tarde y a las 18 me contestan:



Alucinado que te hayan respondido un correu en 3 o 4h. Yo les pregunté lo mismo por email el lunes y el martes y aun espero respuesta. Al final opté por telefonear y lo resolví en 5 minutos, pero a mi los mails no me los contestan.... :


----------



## kosfer (14 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *¿Creeis que es muy estúpido transferir el dinero a SQB antes de tener el password?*
> 
> Resulta que con el trabajo que tienen acabaran tardando 20 dias a enviar el password des de el dia que recibieron el contrato firmado. Ayer les llamé por teléfono y me confirmaron que todo OK y que ayer mismo me enviaban los códigos de acceso por Priority Mail, pero eso significa que me llegaran el lunes o el martes.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy tranquilo con mi dinero en SelfBank. Vas a poder hacer la transferencia la semana que viene sin problemas. Ninguno de los dos partidos que van a ganar las elecciones quieren salirse del euro, lo que quieren es renegociar....Si de verdad quisieran hacer un corralito no se hubiera enterao ni Dios, eso lo hacen para asustar a los griegos. Está claro que Grecia acabará saliéndose del euro, al igual que España, pero creo que aún podremos disfrutar del verano... Es mi opinión, pero haz lo que tu veas....


----------



## Anka (14 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos:

Acabo de registrarme y agradezco a todos las aportaciones. Quería añadir que hasta ahora nadie nos hemos dado cuenta que en el formulario DD1 no parece obligatorio hacer constar el número de cuenta; es un campo sin asterisco, por lo que debería funcionar si no la incluimos. Lamentablemente, yo me he dado cuenta tarde.

Quería contestar también a una pregunta que surgió sobre si Swissquote ofrece la opción de tarjeta de crédito: sí, aunque gestionada por otra entidad y al desorbitado precio de 150 € anuales.

Respecto a las cláusulas del contrato de apertura, como ya comentó alguien, no tienen nada raro. Yo diría que son incluso más claras que las de los contratos que firmamos por aquí sin darle tantas vueltas. 

Por último, os comento que yo envié el carné legalizado por el notario para el titular y compulsado en comisaría para el cotitular (después de leer por aquí que era suficiente) y no me han puesto ningún problema.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## ramonimo (14 Jun 2012)

Anka dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de registrarme y agradezco a todos las aportaciones. Quería añadir que hasta ahora nadie nos hemos dado cuenta que en el formulario DD1 no parece obligatorio hacer constar el número de cuenta; es un campo sin asterisco, por lo que debería funcionar si no la incluimos. Lamentablemente, yo me he dado cuenta tarde.
> 
> ...



El número de cuenta sí es obligatorio. Creo recordar que en el formulario online te obligan a ponerlo. Además para confirmarlo he buscado las instrucciones para rellenar dicho formulario:
http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/IDD-MU200710-V02.pdf

En la página 19 dice:

*Clase de cuenta (depósito, no depósito)*: Obligatorio seleccionar una de las opciones presentadas. Las opciones presentadas serán diferentes en función de si el certificado utilizado en el acceso a la aplicación pertenece a una persona física o jurídica. Persona física: Sólo se podrá seleccionar entre los valores 1 (a la vista) y 2 (de ahorro). Persona jurídica: Se podrá seleccionar cualquiera de las cinco opciones presentadas 1 (a la vista), 2 (de ahorro), 3 (matriz no residente-filial residente), 4 (filial no residente-matriz residente) y 5 (empresas del grupo sin participación directa). 
*Número de la cuenta*: Obligatorio si clase cuenta tiene valor 1(a la vista) ó 2(de ahorro), alfanumérico. 
*Número de titulares*: Obligatorio, valor por defecto 1, máximo 10.

--------------

Cosa bastante normal porque además también es obligatorio notificar la cancelación de la cuenta: si tienes varias y en ningún formulario indicaste su número de cuenta, entonces ¿cómo se sabe qué cuenta has cancelado?


----------



## Anka (14 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> El número de cuenta sí es obligatorio. Creo recordar que en el formulario online te obligan a ponerlo. Además para confirmarlo he buscado las instrucciones para rellenar dicho formulario:
> *Número de la cuenta*: Obligatorio si clase cuenta tiene valor 1(a la vista) ó 2(de ahorro), alfanumérico.
> 
> Pues nada, aclarado. Como no había asterisco he pensado que igual podíamos disfrutar del secreto suizo, pero era demasiado bonito paraser cierto.
> ...


----------



## hyperrjas (14 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> La cuenta es normal, la que hace un año o mas te daban 100€ o no recuerdo cuanto por abrirla con invitacion, que relmente te abrian 2 cuentas, una remunerada y la otra normal, yo creo que es eson esas mismas que dices



Hmillan acabo de abrir la cuenta self bank y me gustaría saber qué pones en el campo *Residencia beneficiario*, ya que en este campo select aparecen todos los paises de la unión europea menos Suiza.

Yo no tengo residencia en suiza ni la mayoría de los que estamos aquí tampoco, entonces la única opción es poner por ejemplo como residencia del beneficiario Alemania y poner el iban y los datos a nuestra cuenta swissquote.

No se yo hasta que punto es esto legal hacerlo...

La otra opcion donde elegir la opción B*anco de España* esta son para transferencias internacionales y te cobran 0.30 minimo 20 Euros. Eso pone en la página en el footer y en efecto aquí si que es legal ya que aparece Suiza en el campo select entre los paises.

Si alguien puede orientarnos en este aspecto le estaríamos agradecidos. Paso de tener en ing 2000 pavos como mínimo por tener una cuenta con ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Jun 2012)

siafucaa dijo:


> Por cierto, yo también he tenido problemas con el DNI compulsado en la comisaría.
> Me llamaron para decirme que necesitaban el nombre del funcionario que lo compulsó.
> Tras pasarme por la comisaría me dijeron que ellos no tenían obligación de hacerlo así, y que de hecho no lo iban a hacer.
> 
> Parece que se han vuelto mas estrictos últimamente.



Desde un principio era así, lo que pasa es que últimamente han sido más laxos por la cantidad de cuentas que estaban abriendo. Alguien habrá dado un toque de atención. 

Lo cierto es que una fotocopia compulsada por la policía a nivel internacional y legalmente...pues eso, que ni nombre ni cargo de quien la efectúa ni leches. Podrías hacértela tú mismo si tuvieras acceso a las dependencias policiales. 

Y lo cierto es lo que comenté desde el inicio, que por 3 o 5 euros que te cobre un notario, se trata de los ahorros de cada uno y de ponerlos a salvo, no viene de 10 euros, y vale la pena hacer las cosas bien. 



taipan dijo:


> Me suena la cancion... ::::::
> 
> No te compliques la vida: al notario y por 3 euros todo solucionado en 10 minutos y sin tener que andar con malas caras en la comisaría. Recuerda que está en juego intentar salvar nuestros ahorros, y eso bien vale 3 euros.



Exactamente, pero los hay que pecan de lonchafinismo hasta el ridículo.



jesbel dijo:


> Opss!!, pues yo he marcado la cuenta como "cuenta corriente"... ¿Mando otros 3 modelos DD1 o lo dejo estar?.



Si la cuenta no es de millones (de euros), yo pasaría del todo. 



Manu14 dijo:


> No, a mí también me ha pasado con pasaportes compulsados por la Policia Nacional.
> Y dicen que han estando intentando llamarme, y yo no he recibido ninguna llamada.
> Les he mandado al guano, total...... pa 4 duros que tiene uno.
> Salu2.



Hombre, si son 3000 euros vale, pero si son 300.000 la cosa cambia. Entiendo que mis hijos no se abran cuenta en Suiza:rolleye:



minosabe dijo:


> Si me pasas tu correo te mando los pdf.



Qué es esto del banco sueco?, me interesaría. 



kikelon dijo:


> Si, son bastante espectaculares, en el mio la copia tenía muy buena calidad, y además llevaba pegada la pegatina esa de Notarios Europeos, y un sin fin de tampones de registro. Parece algo serio y todo :-D



Y lo es 



IVNP71 dijo:


> Hola a todos!! Ahora me encuentro de vacaciones en Polonia y he abierto varias cuentas aqui como residente....la pregunta mia es la siguiente, deberia comunicarlo al bde la apertura de dichas cuentas como residente en Polonia? Entiendo que si las hubiera abierto como no residente tendria que declararlas al bde pero en mi caso las aperturas de las cuentas hhan sido como residente.Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor,gracias!!!
> Por cierto,los depositos aqui son unas pasadas(en zlotys) he abierto en el millennium bank una cuenta de ahorros al 7% durante un anyo hasta 25000 zlotys=6000 euros.De 25000 zlotys hasta 50000 zlotys=12000 euros al 6% etc... Despues en ING tengo deposito al 5,50% durante 6 meses en cuenta de ahorro, otra en el bank bph al 4,25.En fin, que ni ganas de meterlo de nuevo en espanya los ahorros.Lo que puedo constatar aqui que del 4% en general no bajan.



no tienes que comunicar nada, que luego todo se sabe 



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *¿Creeis que es muy estúpido transferir el dinero a SQB antes de tener el password?*
> 
> Resulta que con el trabajo que tienen acabaran tardando 20 dias a enviar el password des de el dia que recibieron el contrato firmado. Ayer les llamé por teléfono y me confirmaron que todo OK y que ayer mismo me enviaban los códigos de acceso por Priority Mail, pero eso significa que me llegaran el lunes o el martes.
> 
> ...



Hombre...ya quisiera yo tardar varios meses transfiriendo cada día 18k aurelios 

No lo veo arriesgado, igual el lunes ya no podemos retirar pasta y hay corralito. Y para quienes dicen que no lo avisan...pues claro que no, no han dicho nada. Como tampoco dijeron nada sino todo lo contrario Rajoy y De Guindos del rescate y lo negaban públicamente 2 días antes. Fíate de estos elementos!. 

Lo típico de los corralitos es hacerlo en finde, eso no es nuevo. Pero el fin de semana que va a ser, eso no lo sabemos los pobres y desgraciados "ahorradores". 



jesbel dijo:


> Otra duda:
> 
> Yo marqué en el DD1 el campo 1, cuenta a la vista, y al parecer, comentáis que es el campo 2, cuenta de ahorro... Yo pensaba que era una cuenta a la vista, pero bueno... ¿Me recomendáis que mande otros DD1 con el campo 2 marcado, o lo dejo estar así?.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!



Lo dicho, si no se trata de millones, pasa del todo.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jun 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> Solo comentar que mandé el miércoles pasado DNI compulsado a Swissquote y, al no tener respuesta, ayer les puse un correo a 1ª hora de la tarde y a las 18 me contestan:
> 
> _Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...



Como les enviaste la duda??? A mi metardaron 4 días en contestar a través de la web...


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Jun 2012)

Iniciado por IVNP71 Ver Mensaje

Hola a todos!! Ahora me encuentro de vacaciones en Polonia y he abierto varias cuentas aqui como residente....la pregunta mia es la siguiente, deberia comunicarlo al bde la apertura de dichas cuentas como residente en Polonia? Entiendo que si las hubiera abierto como no residente tendria que declararlas al bde pero en mi caso las aperturas de las cuentas hhan sido como residente.Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor,gracias!!!
Por cierto,los depositos aqui son unas pasadas(en zlotys) he abierto en el millennium bank una cuenta de ahorros al 7% durante un anyo hasta 25000 zlotys=6000 euros.De 25000 zlotys hasta 50000 zlotys=12000 euros al 6% etc... Despues en ING tengo deposito al 5,50% durante 6 meses en cuenta de ahorro, otra en el bank bph al 4,25.En fin, que ni ganas de meterlo de nuevo en espanya los ahorros.Lo que puedo constatar aqui que del 4% en general no bajan.


no tienes que comunicar nada, que luego todo se sabe 


En serio, deberia uno por ley comunicar las aperturas de cuentas como residente en otro pais al bde? Yo estoy empadronado en Polonia por lo que he podido abrir estas cuentas como residente aunque viva y este tambien empadronado en Espanya.


----------



## jordiaseques (14 Jun 2012)

*Cual es la cantidad máxima por transferencia fuera de la UE*

Hola a todos, y gracias a todos los que vais respondiendo y ayudando a los demás. Tengo 3 preguntas

La primera y más importante. Dicen en el foro que puedo sacar la cantidad que quiera por transferencia bancaria a un país de la UE. Pero Suiza no es UE. Puedo sacar 50000 o 100000 euros en una sola transferencia a Suiza (Swissquote)? Solo tengo que rellenar el DD1 y DD2?. No estaré evadiendo capitales? No he encontrado ninguna página informativa sobre esto. Solo pretendo llevar los dineros a ese banco pero pagando los impuestos sobre beneficios por intereses.


Segunda: No encuentro información de las agencias de calificación (S&P, Moodies,…) sobre la calificación de Swissquote. Por qué?

Tercera: Suiza tiene algún tipo de respaldo en caso de quiebra de un banco para sus depósitos ( los de no residentes)? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola a todos, y gracias a todos los que vais respondiendo y ayudando a los demás. Tengo 3 preguntas
> 
> La primera y más importante. Dicen en el foro que puedo sacar la cantidad que quiera por transferencia bancaria a un país de la UE. Pero Suiza no es UE. Puedo sacar 50000 o 100000 euros en una sola transferencia a Suiza (Swissquote)? Solo tengo que rellenar el DD1 y DD2?. No estaré evadiendo capitales? No he encontrado ninguna página informativa sobre esto. Solo pretendo llevar los dineros a ese banco pero pagando los impuestos sobre beneficios por intereses.
> 
> ...



Lee el hilo. Todas esas preguntas tiene respuesta en él.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lee el hilo. Todas esas preguntas tiene respuesta en él.



Claro, como solo hay 1270 mensajes.... 

Mejor que empiece por el resumen: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...wissquote-guardar-ahorros-94.html#post6474819

Y si le quedan dudas que utilice el buscador dentro del tema.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jun 2012)

Yo me lo leí cuando había 900 o 1000 mensajes y ya me ves, sigo vivo y no se me han caído los hojos ni nada por el estilo.

Además: 

La bola de Cristal - LEE - YouTube


----------



## skipyy (14 Jun 2012)

Los que ya la tenéis activa, cuantos caracteres tiene la contraseña? yo no atino a verla correctamente


----------



## 0absoluto (14 Jun 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> Los que ya la tenéis activa, cuantos caracteres tiene la contraseña? yo no atino a verla correctamente



La mía tenía 8 caracteres (letras minúsculas y digitos). Aunque luego la cambié.
Se ve mejor si la miras al trasluz.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo me lo leí cuando había 900 o 1000 mensajes y ya me ves, sigo vivo y no se me han caído los hojos ni nada por el estilo.
> Además:
> La bola de Cristal - LEE - YouTube



Si el problema no es que se pueda o no hacer, sinó si es la manera mas eficiente de resolver 2 o 3 dudas puntuales.


----------



## temudchin22 (14 Jun 2012)

*dd1 online problema con internet explorer*

Amigos foreros:

Intento presentar el DD1 por internet y no lo consigo ni con el internet explorer. Ya he leido los problemas del firefox.
Siempre me da este error:




Internet Explorer no puede mostrar la página web










Puede intentar lo siguiente:











Diagnosticar problemas de conexión












Más información



Este error puede deberse a una serie de problemas, como los siguientes:
•Se perdió la conectividad a Internet.
•El sitio web no está disponible temporalmente.
•No se puede tener acceso al Servidor de nombres de dominio (DNS).
•El Servidor de nombres de dominio (DNS) no tiene una entrada en la lista para el dominio del sitio web.
•Es posible que la dirección no se haya escrito correctamente.
•Si ésta es una dirección HTTPS (segura), haga clic en Herramientas, Opciones de Internet, Opciones Avanzadas, y compruebe que los protocolos SSL y TLS están habilitados en la sección de seguridad.


Para usuarios sin conexión

Todavía se podrán ver las fuentes a las que está suscrito y algunas páginas web recientes.
Para ver fuentes a las que está suscrito: 
1.Haga clic en el botón Favoritos , en Fuentes y, finalmente, en la fuente que desea ver.


Para ver páginas web visitadas recientemente (esto puede no funcionar para todas las páginas): 
1.Presione Alt, haga clic en Archivo y, luego, en Trabajar sin conexión.
2.Haga clic en el botón Favoritos , en Historial y, finalmente, en la página que desea ver.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme a localizar y solucionar el problema?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## IzsI (14 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *¿Creeis que es muy estúpido transferir el dinero a SQB antes de tener el password?*
> 
> Resulta que con el trabajo que tienen acabaran tardando 20 dias a enviar el password des de el dia que recibieron el contrato firmado. Ayer les llamé por teléfono y me confirmaron que todo OK y que ayer mismo me enviaban los códigos de acceso por Priority Mail, pero eso significa que me llegaran el lunes o el martes.
> 
> ...



llama por teléfono o mandales un email a ver que te comentan, pero de todas formas creo que la cuenta no está totalmente activa hasta que no te metes en la web con la contraseña.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Como les enviaste la duda??? A mi metardaron 4 días en contestar a través de la web...



las preguntas hay que hacerlas a través del correo interno de la web, entrando con login/paswword + identificador posición. 

No suelen responder a emails ordinarios por seguridad.


----------



## Anka (14 Jun 2012)

Antes se me olvidó comentar que Caja de Ingenieros permite hacer las transferencias a todos los países de la SEPA (UE + Islandia, Liechtenstein, Noruega, Suiza y Mónaco) sin coste alguno.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Jun 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> Los que ya la tenéis activa, cuantos caracteres tiene la contraseña? yo no atino a verla correctamente



8 caracteres, pero tienes que cambiarla tan pronto como puedas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> llama por teléfono o mandales un email a ver que te comentan, pero de todas formas creo que la cuenta no está totalmente activa hasta que no te metes en la web con la contraseña.



Justamente es lo que decia que habia hecho hoy y lo que me han respondido es que ya está activa y que puedo hacer la transferencia sin problemas.

La duda es el "riesgo", supongo que psicológico, de enviar la pasta al hiperespacio sin poder verificar immediatamente si ha llegado correctamente.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> las preguntas hay que hacerlas a través del correo interno de la web, entrando con login/paswword + identificador posición.
> No suelen responder a emails ordinarios por seguridad.



Ya, pero es que precisamente la consulta de la que hablamos es preguntarles si habian enviado el password. Es decir, es una pregunta urgente con la que aun no tienes los datos de acceso. Aún así, a algunos les han respondido en horas y a otros no nos han respondido en dias.


----------



## nesio (14 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Aún así, a algunos les han respondido en horas y a otros no nos han respondido en dias.



Corroboro: a mi 2 consultas hechas a última hora de la tarde -de 2 días diferentes- me las respondieron durante la mañana del día siguiente. La 1ª desde el formulario público; la 2ª desde el área de cliente.


----------



## ametller (14 Jun 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> Amigos foreros:
> 
> Intento presentar el DD1 por internet y no lo consigo ni con el internet explorer. Ya he leido los problemas del firefox.
> Siempre me da este error:
> ...



Si no me equivoco (puesto que estoy a la espera de renovar los certificados de mi DNI-e para hacerlo también) creo que pasa porque tienes que hacerlo en horario de oficina, es decir, supóngome yo que de 9 a 18.

Comenta por el hilo si lo consigues.

Saludos,


----------



## vicenmadrid (14 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Que maravilla.... pues muchas gracias por la info. Lo suyo es hacerse con la carta dondes así te lo indican....
> 
> 
> Me sonaba raro que con un país en el guano, precisamente dieran problemas para entrar nuevos capitales....



No tengo problemas en pasarte una copia (quitando mis datos personales). Pero creo que lo tienes más fácil y seguro. Escribeles una carta preguntándoles directamente sobre el tema, y si tienes obligación de declarar una cuenta de valores. Pásala por registro; no hace falta que vayas al registro del BdE. Como el funcionamiento del BdE está sometido a ley de Procedimiento Administrativo, puedes presentarlo en cualquier registro administrativo de la Administración Central del Estado, en cualquier registro administrativo de cualquier Comunidad Autónoma, y en algunos Ayuntamientos (dependiendo del tamaño; habría que consultar el BOE; p.e. en el ayto. de Madrid, si se puede).


----------



## vicenmadrid (15 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> Otra duda:
> 
> Yo marqué en el DD1 el campo 1, cuenta a la vista, y al parecer, comentáis que es el campo 2, cuenta de ahorro... Yo pensaba que era una cuenta a la vista, pero bueno... ¿Me recomendáis que mande otros DD1 con el campo 2 marcado, o lo dejo estar así?.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!



Yo también tengo la misma duda. Mañana intentaré llamarles para aclararlo. Otra solución, y quizás sea más efectiva es: por escrito les comentas lo que has puesto en la declaración, y les preguntas si es correcto dadas las características de la cuenta; también les puedes solicitar a la vez que modifiquen dicho dato caso de que fuera erróneo. Pasaría el escrito por registro, y punto. Tu ya habrías comunicado tu duda, y serían ellos los que tendrían que corregir el error (Ley de Procedimiento Administrativo). No te aconsejo que presentes una nueva declaración, salvo que ellos te lo indiquen expresamente.
Te pongo un ejemplo. En la fecha de la apertura de la cuenta puse una, y después, al consultar a SQ, me dijeron que era otra. Como te digo, hice un escrito dirigido al bde, para que corrigieran el error. De momento no me han contestado, así que supongo que lo habrán corregido.


----------



## vicenmadrid (15 Jun 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> Amigos foreros:
> 
> Intento presentar el DD1 por internet y no lo consigo ni con el internet explorer. Ya he leido los problemas del firefox.
> Siempre me da este error:
> ...



Aunque parezca muy simple lo que voy a comentarte, recuerda que para hacer la declaración por internet tienes que tener certifcado digital. Te lo digo con todo respeto, porque a veces la gente se despista sobre el tema. No se si será tu caso.

Bien, si lo estás haciendo con certificado digital o DNI-e, para hacer la declaración solo la puedes hacer en el horario que te ponen (creo que es desde las 8.30 hasta las 19.30). Fuera de ese horario no te funciona.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si el problema no es que se pueda o no hacer, sinó si es la manera mas eficiente de resolver 2 o 3 dudas puntuales.



Sí, pero por esa regla de tres, toda la gente nueva que se sume al hilo (y contra la que no tengo absolutamente nada) pueden empezar a preguntar cosas basíquisimas, con lo que harían retroceder el hilo a sus inicios. :no:

Cuando esa información se puede obtener buscando directamente en el hilo, evitando así repetir las mismas cosas cienes de veces.


----------



## hmillan (15 Jun 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Hmillan acabo de abrir la cuenta self bank y me gustaría saber qué pones en el campo *Residencia beneficiario*, ya que en este campo select aparecen todos los paises de la unión europea menos Suiza.
> 
> Yo no tengo residencia en suiza ni la mayoría de los que estamos aquí tampoco, entonces la única opción es poner por ejemplo como residencia del beneficiario Alemania y poner el iban y los datos a nuestra cuenta swissquote.
> 
> ...



Yo las transferencias las realizo realmente a una empresa Alemana con la cuenta en suiza. Me imagino que es una pregunta para algo interno del propio banco o un tema "estadistico" no obligatorio, pues en otros bancos, no preguntan la residencia de beneficiario al realizar una tranferencia internacional.

Realmente deberias poner Española, a estas horas, selfbank no me deja hacer una transferencia internacional, dice que hasta las 4:30 AM nada ¿no sale españa? Yo podré cualquiera para mi tranferencia a swissquote


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, pero por esa regla de tres, toda la gente nueva que se sume al hilo (y contra la que no tengo absolutamente nada) pueden empezar a preguntar cosas basíquisimas, con lo que harían retroceder el hilo a sus inicios. :no:
> 
> Cuando esa información *se puede obtener buscando directamente en el hilo*, evitando así repetir las mismas cosas cienes de veces.



Tu lees a lo que respondes o discutes por discutir?

Nadie ha defendido que pregunten lo que no sepan. Tu le habias dicho que "se leyera todo el hilo" y yo he dicho que "*mejor se lea el resumen y utilize el buscador del hilo*". Por lo que después de tanta respuesta tonta acabas diciendo lo mismo que yo "que busque en el hilo".

A ver si lo de la bola de cristal te lo tendrás que aplicar tu ...


----------



## imberecundo (15 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> la eprivate es para poder hacer trading.
> 
> La savings es la de ahorro, y no tiene comisiones, porque lo máximo que puedes hacer -aparte cambiar de una divisa a otra- es invertir en fondos o indices referenciados.




¿Sabes, una vez abierta como se diferencia?, es que no se si me equivoque al abrirla.


----------



## imberecundo (15 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> A la primera pregunta, debes dirigirte a ING, Swissquote no te cobran nada por ingresar. En cambio los bancos de aquí sí cobran por enviar, ya quisiera ver yo los que dicen que es gratuito.
> 
> A la segunda, ellos te ofrecen un tipo de cambio cuando usas la función "Change". Si te vale, aceptas. Y si no, no haces nada. No estoy seguro si el tipo de cambio que te ofrecen lleva ya incluida una comisión. Cobrártela como tal no lo hacen.



No soy capaz de ver la funcion "change" en la web, ¿Me puedes orientar?


----------



## Kid (15 Jun 2012)

Me acaban de llamar de SQ indicándome que la compulsación del DNI no pueden aceptarla porque no consta el nombre de la persona que firma. Me insta a que vuelva a remitirles la compulsación "correcta" para que puedan proceder a la apertura de la cuenta.
En su momento ya insistí en que el "poli" pusiera su nombre y la coletilla en inglés. Aún se deben de estar riendo el y su compañera, de la gracia que le hizo mi petición. En fin, somos un país de pandereta y tenemos lo que nos merecemos.
Tendré que ir a un notario, al final lo barato siempre sale caro.
Salut.


----------



## vertedero (15 Jun 2012)

Es raro, parece que depende de quién revise la documentación, yo envié DNI y pasaporte compulsado en una comisaría de la policía nacional la semana pasada y ya tengo el passw.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2012)

vertedero dijo:


> Es raro, parece que depende de quién revise la documentación, yo envié DNI y pasaporte compulsado en una comisaría de la policía nacional la semana pasada y ya tengo el passw.



Realmente el tema está claro, hay 4 o 5 testimonios de las dos versiones, gente a la que se lo han aceptado (yo incluido) y gente a la que la han llamado para rechazarlo.

Por lo que podríamos dar el tema por cerrado: la compulsa del notario vale siempre, la de la policía nacional sin apellidos según quien revise la información.


----------



## Scubi (15 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos,
Sigo este foro desde hace meses, aunque no he participado hasta hoy.
Me he leído este hilo entero, los 1301 post hasta ahora y gracias a todos lo tengo todo clarísmio. La única duda que tengo es que sólo hay 1 manera de rescatar el dinero de Swissquote que es vía trasferencia. Es correcto???? no hay la posibilidad de vijar a Suiza i retirar dinero en una de las oficinas, verdad??? o sí se puede????
Sé que la cuenta Trading tiene posibilidad de tarjeta de crédito, pero no la savings.

Tengo la documentación en casa desde mediados de mayo, pero aún no la he enviado, me gusta tenerlo siempre todo bien claro y explorar otras opciones (soy indeciso por naturaleza, jajajajja)

Gracias a todos por el excelente aporte

saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2012)

Scubi dijo:


> La única duda que tengo es que sólo hay 1 manera de rescatar el dinero de Swissquote que es vía trasferencia. Es correcto???? no hay la posibilidad de vijar a Suiza i retirar dinero en una de las oficinas, verdad??? o sí se puede????
> Sé que la cuenta Trading tiene posibilidad de tarjeta de crédito, pero no la savings.



Exactamente eso es lo que parece:



> *Is it possible to withdraw cash from my account or pay cash into it?*
> 
> Cash business is generally not possible. For exceptional cases please contact our Customer Care Center.



La idea es operar con el dinero, o dejarlo quieto, mientras hayan turbulencias. Cuando acabe la tormenta. o cuando ya se haya devaluado la neopeseta , lo vuelves a transferir al cambio de mercado.

Si necesitas el dinero *durante* la tormenta, pues abres una trading con tarjeta, o te haces una transferencia a otra cuenta no española en la que puedas sacar en efectivo (andorra, francia, gibraltar) o que te den tarjeta de credito.


----------



## aldivan (15 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos.
He recibido la documentación pero tengo una duda,¿Al devolver la documentación necesitamos poner algun sello o el sobre viene prefranqueado, no veo que lo indique por ningun lado?

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2012)

jesbel dijo:


> ¿Nos limitarán el lunes las transferencias al extrajero si la cosa en Grecia sale mal?



Espero que no, pero este fin de semana dormiré mas tranquilo después de haber transferido mi dinero al hiperespacio virtual hace unas horas, confiemos que llegue y no me rebote.


----------



## vertedero (15 Jun 2012)

aldivan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> He recibido la documentación pero tengo una duda,¿Al devolver la documentación necesitamos poner algun sello o el sobre viene prefranqueado, no veo que lo indique por ningun lado?
> 
> Un saludo





jesbel dijo:


> La mayoría le hemos puesto sello. Yo creo que está prefranqueado para Suiza solo.



No hace falta, yo metí en el sobre tal cual el documento firmado, fotocopia del DNI y pasaportes compulsados y lo metí en un buzón (sobre pelao sin sello ni nada, tal como venía) y ya tengo el passw.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tu lees a lo que respondes o discutes por discutir?
> 
> Nadie ha defendido que pregunten lo que no sepan. Tu le habias dicho que "se leyera todo el hilo" y yo he dicho que "*mejor se lea el resumen y utilize el buscador del hilo*". Por lo que después de tanta respuesta tonta acabas diciendo lo mismo que yo "que busque en el hilo".
> 
> A ver si lo de la bola de cristal te lo tendrás que aplicar tu ...




Vete a Bankia a ver como siguen tus ahorros, anda.


----------



## vertedero (15 Jun 2012)

Confirmo que ING con la cuenta nómina son 0 euros la transferencia:







Para los que tenéis la cuenta abierta pero sin haber traspasado el dinero y con el dedo encima del botón rojo del pánico, os aviso de que yo he ordenado una transfer ahora mismo y me salta el aviso de que no se realizará hasta el día 18.

Verás tu como se joda la marrana con Grecia este finde  qué gracia me va a hacer.


----------



## Zetaperro (15 Jun 2012)

Alguien sabe a que dirección del BDE hay que enviar los impresos DD1?


----------



## hyperrjas (15 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Yo las transferencias las realizo realmente a una empresa Alemana con la cuenta en suiza. Me imagino que es una pregunta para algo interno del propio banco o un tema "estadistico" no obligatorio, pues en otros bancos, no preguntan la residencia de beneficiario al realizar una tranferencia internacional.
> 
> Realmente deberias poner Española, a estas horas, selfbank no me deja hacer una transferencia internacional, dice que hasta las 4:30 AM nada ¿no sale españa? Yo podré cualquiera para mi tranferencia a swissquote



A mi no me aparece la opción Española. Solo me aparecen los demás paises de la zona Euro y no está España ya que se supone que si las haces a España no es una transferencia internacional.

Dime como lo vas a hacer, ya que evidentemente es como fines estadísticos pero se supone que deberíamos pagar 0.30% ya que es a suiza.

Un cordial saludo!


----------



## taipan (15 Jun 2012)

¿Que opinais? Las transferencias desde España a SQB ¿de que importe sería mejor hacerlas?:
1.- Una unica transferencia por el total?
2.- Varias transferencias de importe maximo por debajo de 3000 euros?

La idea es que salten las menos lucecitas en el ordenador del Banco de España, aunque sospecho que debe ya parecerse a un arbol de Navidad...


----------



## Vidar (15 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Que opinais? Las transferencias desde España a SQB ¿de que importe sería mejor hacerlas?:
> 1.- Una unica transferencia por el total?
> 2.- Varias transferencias de importe maximo por debajo de 3000 euros?
> 
> La idea es que salten las menos lucecitas en el ordenador del Banco de España, aunque sospecho que debe ya parecerse a un arbol de Navidad...



Hazlas de lo que más te convenga, si es dinero de procedencia justificada no hay nada que temer.


----------



## taipan (15 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Hazlas de lo que más te convenga, si es dinero de procedencia justificada no hay nada que temer.



Gracias. 
El dinero es de los ahorros, asi que no hay miedo de nada, pero la cosa es que conociendo a la Administración empiecen a molestarte (por no decir una barbaridad) con papeleo justificandoles que es dinero ahorrado, etc, etc.


----------



## Vidar (15 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Gracias.
> El dinero es de los ahorros, asi que no hay miedo de nada, pero la cosa es que conociendo a la Administración empiecen a molestarte (por no decir una barbaridad) con papeleo justificandoles que es dinero ahorrado, etc, etc.



Más que preocuparte de las salidas de tus cuentas si te investigan lo que te van a preguntar es de donde proceden tus entradas.

Si son de sueldos, intereses y cosas normales nada que temer... otra cosa es que alguno de ellos proceda de que vayas con un fajo y lo ingreses, aunque ahora con pagar un 10% tampoco es problema.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2012)

vertedero dijo:


> Confirmo que ING con la cuenta nómina son 0 euros la transferencia:
> 
> Para los que tenéis la cuenta abierta pero sin haber traspasado el dinero y con el dedo encima del botón rojo del pánico, os aviso de que yo he ordenado una transfer ahora mismo y me salta el aviso de que no se realizará hasta el día 18.
> 
> Verás tu como se joda la marrana con Grecia este finde  qué gracia me va a hacer.



Pues te ha ido de poco, yo la he hecho pasadas las 12h y ha entrado. Eso si, al llamar para confirmar que se ha realizado, me han dicho que tardará de 3 a 5 dias laborales!!!! :8::8:


----------



## hmillan (15 Jun 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> A mi no me aparece la opción Española. Solo me aparecen los demás paises de la zona Euro y no está España ya que se supone que si las haces a España no es una transferencia internacional.
> 
> Dime como lo vas a hacer, ya que evidentemente es como fines estadísticos pero se supone que deberíamos pagar 0.30% ya que es a suiza.
> 
> Un cordial saludo!



Yo para este tipo de tranferencias elijo tranferencia zona euro, pongo los datos de la cuenta, me pongo yo como beneficiario y residencia de beneficiario, ALEMANA.


----------



## minosabe (15 Jun 2012)

Cuenta abierta por fin. ¿Alguien ha hecho las transferencias con los impresos de giro que vienen en el sobre del password?


----------



## kikoseis (15 Jun 2012)

Hola, ¿alguien se ha descargado la aplicación de swissquote de android?
¿habéis conseguido logaros?


----------



## 0absoluto (15 Jun 2012)

aldivan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> He recibido la documentación pero tengo una duda,¿Al devolver la documentación necesitamos poner algun sello o el sobre viene prefranqueado, no veo que lo indique por ningun lado?
> 
> Un saludo



Alguien ha dicho que lo ha enviado sin sello y le ha funcionado.
Yo la primera vez (cuenta saving) lo hize en correos como envío normal y me cobraron 0.70€
La segunda vez (cuenta trading) lo hize en correos como envío certificado y me cobraron 3.70€ pero con la ventaja de que en correos.es puedo hacer seguimiento del envío:

Fechas Estados
12/06/2012 Admitido
13/06/2012 En tránsito
14/06/2012 Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen
14/06/2012 Llegada a la Oficina Internacional de destino
14/06/2012 Salida de envío de oficina de cambio destino
15/06/2012 En proceso de entrega
15/06/2012 En proceso de entrega
15/06/2012 Entregado 



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Además, creo que ING tiene unos límites de 18.000 euros por transferencia, no? Por lo que necesitaré varios días para transferir el dinero.



A mi con la cuenta ING nómina nunca me han puesto límites, y desde hace años he hecho unas cuantas de unos 80K o 90K cada una.
En cuanto a las internaciones las he hecho mayores a 18K pero menores a 50K para que no me cobraran.



vertedero dijo:


> Para los que tenéis la cuenta abierta pero sin haber traspasado el dinero y con el dedo encima del botón rojo del pánico, os aviso de que yo he ordenado una transfer ahora mismo y *me salta el aviso de que no se realizará hasta el día 18*.
> 
> Verás tu como se joda la marrana con Grecia este finde  qué gracia me va a hacer.





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues te ha ido de poco, yo la he hecho pasadas las 12h y ha entrado. Eso si, al llamar para confirmar que se ha realizado, me han dicho que *tardará de 3 a 5 dias laborales*!!!! :8::8:



No os pongáis nerviosos, ésto ha sido siempre así en ING.
Las que se hacen de lunes a jueves por la mañana (no sé hasta qué hora exactamente) siempre llegan al banco de destino (incluido SQB) el día siguiente. 
Y las ordenadas a partir del jueves por la tarde no se realizan hasta el lunes y llegan al otro banco el martes.


----------



## minosabe (15 Jun 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Iniciado por IVNP71 Ver Mensaje
> 
> Hola a todos!! Ahora me encuentro de vacaciones en Polonia y he abierto varias cuentas aqui como residente....la pregunta mia es la siguiente, deberia comunicarlo al bde la apertura de dichas cuentas como residente en Polonia? Entiendo que si las hubiera abierto como no residente tendria que declararlas al bde pero en mi caso las aperturas de las cuentas hhan sido como residente.Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor,gracias!!!
> Por cierto,los depositos aqui son unas pasadas(en zlotys) he abierto en el millennium bank una cuenta de ahorros al 7% durante un anyo hasta 25000 zlotys=6000 euros.De 25000 zlotys hasta 50000 zlotys=12000 euros al 6% etc... Despues en ING tengo deposito al 5,50% durante 6 meses en cuenta de ahorro, otra en el bank bph al 4,25.En fin, que ni ganas de meterlo de nuevo en espanya los ahorros.Lo que puedo constatar aqui que del 4% en general no bajan.
> ...



Con esos réditos me están dando ganas de llevarme el dinero a Polonia en vez de a Suiza. En serio, no habrá algún banco para no residentes allí? Sería ya el colmo poder cambiar ese dinero de zlotys a dólares y obtener rendimientos por el estilo...


----------



## jucava (15 Jun 2012)

aldivan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> He recibido la documentación pero tengo una duda,¿Al devolver la documentación necesitamos poner algun sello o el sobre viene prefranqueado, no veo que lo indique por ningun lado?
> 
> Un saludo



Cuando yo la envié en la oficina de correos me dijeron que de sobre prefranqueado nada de nada.........es verdad que en la documentacion pone que no necesita sello pero.......quiza sea solo para correo interno de Suiza. Yo por si las moscas, tampoco iba a discutir con la funcionaria de correos, y por no arriesgar le aplique el sello allí mismo, que al peso me salio por algo mas de un euro......Te vas a arriesgar por menos de 2 euros???????:ouch:


----------



## 0absoluto (15 Jun 2012)

Hoy me han respondido en SQB a unas dudas que tenía:

- Cuenta SAVINGS: Se pueden recibir transferencias desde cuentas de otras personas, pero solo se pueden enviar a cuentas en las que eres el beneficiario. Esto ya lo había leído en el foro, pero quería confirmación oficial.

- Cuenta TRADING: Se pueden recibir y ENVIAR transferencias a cuentas de otras personas. Para inversiones, no se pueden usar los fondos de la cuenta savings directamente, primero hay que realizar un traspaso interno, y gratuito, entre ambas cuentas.


----------



## minosabe (15 Jun 2012)

¡Curioso! En las transferencias internacionales de ibanesto debes decir siempre que el beneficiario no es residente en españa. De lo contrario, no puedes hacer la transferencia. Pero claro, como el beneficiario soy yo, pues no hay nada más que hablar, no hay transfe directa desde ibanesto.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Con esos réditos me están dando ganas de llevarme el dinero a Polonia en vez de a Suiza. En serio, no habrá algún banco para no residentes allí? Sería ya el colmo poder cambiar ese dinero de zlotys a dólares y obtener rendimientos por el estilo...



Pues no es broma,pero aqui estoy flipando con las cuentas de ahorros y depositos en general.Hoy mismo me he abierto otra(la cuarta) en allior bank,una cuenta de ahorro al 4,35%.La verdad que llevo aqui en Polonia casi 2 semanas y entre las prioridades que tengo es poner mis ahorros a buen recaudo al abrir estas cuentas.Yo, ya con 4 bancos en Polonia mas el de swissquote tengo de momento bastante.Yo he transferido desde ing a swissquote y desde este a algun banco polaco,ademas que en el viaje de ida me lleve en metalico dinero que luego cambie aqui por zlotys.Por lo menos en millennium bank creo que si se podia abrir cuenta como no residente.Creo que Polonia es un buen sitio para almenos diversificar nuestros ahorros ya que no esta en la zona euro.Lo dicho, animense e intenten abrirse cuenta en Polonia y si es en zlotys mejor. 

Ahora a estar pendiente de lo que ocurra en Grecia el domingo.Y si no ocurre nada y no hay corralito o historias similares el dinero de todas formas se queda en Polonia por un buen tiempo yo diria que un tiempo muy largo si nada malo ocurre en Polonia.Y espero que esa monedita llamada euro no entre en este bello pais por lo menos de momento.:no:
Y ya para no ser pesado espero que manyana Polonia derrote a Chequia en Wroclaw.


----------



## hyperrjas (16 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Yo para este tipo de tranferencias elijo tranferencia zona euro, pongo los datos de la cuenta, me pongo yo como beneficiario y residencia de beneficiario, ALEMANA.



Gracias hmillan. Haré lo mismo apartir del lunes a ver que tal y te comento. Un saludo.


----------



## awaks (16 Jun 2012)

Que tal es SWQ como broker? Me gustaría comprar un fondo corporativo en renta fija i en NOK y no acabo de ver que comisiones cobran.


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Jun 2012)

awaks dijo:


> Que tal es SWQ como broker? Me gustaría comprar un fondo corporativo en renta fija i en NOK y no acabo de ver que comisiones cobran.



Las comisiones las tienes en ésta página: TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Private Clients TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Private Clients

No soy muy entendido, pero creo que hay otros brokers más baratos como por ejemplo "Interactive Brokers". Lo malo es que en ése tipo de brokers compartes cuenta IBAN con otros usuarios, creo que lo llaman cuenta ómnibus. A mí eso no me gusta, y prefiero tener una cuenta IBAN exclusiva para mi como en SQB.

Qué es una cuenta omnibus: Cuenta omnibus


----------



## LoboDeMar (16 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *¿Creeis que es muy estúpido transferir el dinero a SQB antes de tener el password?*
> 
> Resulta que con el trabajo que tienen acabaran tardando 20 dias a enviar el password des de el dia que recibieron el contrato firmado. Ayer les llamé por teléfono y me confirmaron que todo OK y que ayer mismo me enviaban los códigos de acceso por Priority Mail, pero eso significa que me llegaran el lunes o el martes.
> 
> ...



Jejeje, veo que te va la marcha y las sensaciones fuertecillas :baba:



Anka dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de registrarme y agradezco a todos las aportaciones. Quería añadir que hasta ahora nadie nos hemos dado cuenta que en el formulario DD1 no parece obligatorio hacer constar el *número de cuenta; es un campo sin asterisco, por lo que debería funcionar si no la incluimos*. Lamentablemente, yo me he dado cuenta tarde.
> ...





ramonimo dijo:


> *El número de cuenta sí es obligatorio*. Creo recordar que en el formulario online te obligan a ponerlo. Además para confirmarlo he buscado las instrucciones para rellenar dicho formulario:
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/IDD-MU200710-V02.pdf
> 
> En la página 19 dice:
> ...





Anka dijo:


> ramonimo dijo:
> 
> 
> > El número de cuenta sí es obligatorio. Creo recordar que en el formulario online te obligan a ponerlo. Además para confirmarlo he buscado las instrucciones para rellenar dicho formulario:
> ...


----------



## nesio (16 Jun 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que en el PDF con las instrucciones viene que SÍ es obligatorio, pero es una "fisura" a tener en cuenta.



Si es obligatorio notificar el número de cuenta, no hay más que discutir. El formulario web estará mejor o peor diseñado, pero independientemente de esto, tu obligación y responsabilidad están claras: tienes que notificar el número de cuenta sí o sí. Cuidado con esto porque ya sabéis que, según cómo sople el viento, después pueden venir sorpresas.

Por otra parte, *no hay que usar el IBAN*, hay que usar el *número de cuenta de 6 dígitos*.


----------



## saboc (16 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos:

Según he leído a lo largo del foro,el Iban que hay que declarar en el dd1 y el único valido a efectos de operaciones es el acabado en 00 y solo ese aunque envíes 3 para las 3 divisas, los otros 01 y 02 son de funcionamiento interno del banco........No es así?
Gracias


----------



## Vidar (16 Jun 2012)

saboc dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Según he leído a lo largo del foro,el Iban que hay que declarar en el dd1 y el único valido a efectos de operaciones es el acabado en 00 y solo ese aunque envíes 3 para las 3 divisas, los otros 01 y 02 son de funcionamiento interno del banco........No es así?
> Gracias



si, así es.


----------



## vicenmadrid (16 Jun 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Jejeje, veo que te va la marcha y las sensaciones fuertecillas :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Jun 2012)

imberecundo dijo:


> ¿Sabes, una vez abierta como se diferencia?, es que no se si me equivoque al abrirla.



Pues se diferencia en que una pone SAVINGS o ÉPARGNE. La otra es e-private o trading. Para entrar en la Savings le das arriba un botón de "login Banque". 



imberecundo dijo:


> No soy capaz de ver la funcion "change" en la web, ¿Me puedes orientar?



A la izquierda, en forma de marcos en la web, hay opciones de resumen, cuando despliegas la primera una de las subopciones es CHANGE. Te lo digo de memoria más o menos. En los submenús o cambios de pantalla, a veces tiene una latencia de un segundo o más, no aprecen de inmediato, así que hay que esperar un poco cuando le das al mouse.


----------



## juan35 (17 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias,

me interesa abrir una cuenta - Cuenta TRADING:


Como dice un forero:

Cuenta TRADING: Se pueden *recibir y ENVIAR transferencias a cuentas de otras personas*. Para inversiones, no se pueden usar los fondos de la cuenta savings directamente, primero hay que realizar un traspaso interno, y gratuito, entre ambas cuentas.

Por lo marcado creo que es mas interesante. Pero que conlleva esta cuenta?
alguna otra cosa a tener en cuenta con respecto a la cuenta SAVING?

Gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jun 2012)

juan35 dijo:


> Pero que conlleva esta cuenta?
> alguna otra cosa a tener en cuenta con respecto a la cuenta SAVING?
> 
> Gracias



Pues conlleva que te clavan 15 EUR/CHF/USD por cada transferencia o pago a una cuenta del exterior del país frente a los 2 EUR/CHF/USD de la cuenta savings.


----------



## Almiroc (17 Jun 2012)

Perdonad mi ignorancia, me interesa abrirme una cuenta en el SwissQuote pero no meter dinero de momento, ¿es posible o me obligarán a meter algo?
Y si no meto nada, ¿me cobrarían comisiones por el mantenimiento de la cuenta?


----------



## Alami (17 Jun 2012)

Almiroc dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, me interesa abrirme una cuenta en el SwissQuote pero no meter dinero de momento, ¿es posible o me obligarán a meter algo?
> Y si no meto nada, ¿me cobrarían comisiones por el mantenimiento de la cuenta?



Por meter 10 o 100 euros, ¿te vas a arruinar?


----------



## txapiss (17 Jun 2012)

he recibido toda la documentación en casita pero he tenido un problema.

Como todos sabreis hay que retirar un pedacito de papel de la parte de atrás para descubrir la contraseña. Yo lo he hecho y no logro averiguar cual es...

He mandado un correo a ver si me ayudan, pero no se si lo contestarán. Como no me puedo logear al no tener contraseña no se si se molestarán...

Algién ha tenido este problema?

De cuantos dígitos es la contraseña?


----------



## ramonimo (17 Jun 2012)

txapiss dijo:


> he recibido toda la documentación en casita pero he tenido un problema.
> 
> Como todos sabreis hay que retirar un pedacito de papel de la parte de atrás para descubrir la contraseña. Yo lo he hecho y no logro averiguar cual es...
> 
> ...



La contraseña es de 8 caracteres: números y letras en minúscula en mi caso. Pon el plástico sobre una superficie muy blanca: papel, luz fuerte blanca de la pantalla del ordenador, lámpara etc y la verás.

Recuerda que debes introducir el usuario que te mandaron la primera vez(seguramente con las iniciales de tu nombre) y la contraseña camuflada.


----------



## opilano (17 Jun 2012)

txapiss dijo:


> he recibido toda la documentación en casita pero he tenido un problema.
> 
> Como todos sabreis hay que retirar un pedacito de papel de la parte de atrás para descubrir la contraseña. Yo lo he hecho y no logro averiguar cual es...
> 
> ...



Utiliza un cuentahilos, lupa o algo similar. Veras como no tienes ningún problema para ver el código. Podrás llegar a ver las diferentes tramas de impresión que utilizan para intentar hacer ilegible el código antes de que sea retirado el papel protector


----------



## Actarus (17 Jun 2012)

Bueno pues parece que el resultado en Grecia es favorable, por ahora no habrá que apretar el botón de pánico.... todavía.


----------



## ramonimo (18 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que el resultado en Grecia es favorable, por ahora no habrá que apretar el botón de pánico.... todavía.



Hablemos claro de una puñetera vez: El corralito está cada vez más cerca



Spoiler



Según el Banco de España, en este primer trimestre del año hemos tenido una fuga de 97.091 millones de euros (curiosamente una cifra muy similar al rescate ofrecido por Europa), batiendo todo récord existente desde que se viene recogiendo la serie en 1990. Pero las malas noticias no acaban ahí puesto que la fuga acumulada neta de los últimos 12 meses asciende a 193.284 millones de euros, casi el 20% del PIB español y el doble de la línea de crédito ofrecida a la banca española por Europa.





Spoiler



Y hablando de Italia. Estoy seguro que las siguientes líneas les van a sorprender y es un nuevo ejemplo de lo que nos viene por el camino. Según podrán comprobar en la página Web de la entidad Banca Network Investimenti (www.bancanetwork.it) con fecha 31 de mayo el Banco de Italia les ha permitido *cerrar sus oficinas y congelar las cuentas durante este mes de junio*. De esta forma, *los clientes del BNI no pueden hacer retiros ni por ventanilla ni por los cajeros automáticos* dejando a una importante multitud de pensionistas sin acceso a su dinero.

Como podrán comprobar estas cosas siempre se realizan así, con nocturnidad y alevosía. Ahora sólo debemos pensar por qué extraño motivo *este tipo de noticias no son filtradas en España*.

Otro día hablaremos de cómo protegernos de nuestro particular corralito.


----------



## vidarr (18 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> De esta forma, *los clientes del BNI no pueden hacer retiros ni por ventanilla ni por los cajeros automáticos* dejando a una importante multitud de pensionistas sin acceso a su dinero



¿Los abueletes en Italia tienen su pensión en la banca de inversión? ¿Tienes algún otro link que hable de esto?


----------



## hyperrjas (18 Jun 2012)

Sabe alguno si swissquote tiene exposición a deuda de paises quebrados como el nuestro?

He leido por ahí que no tiene exposición a la basura hipotecaría pero me queda esta duda y me gustaría saber donde tiene principalmente sus activos metidos.

Un cordial Saludo


----------



## Alami (18 Jun 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Sabe alguno si swissquote tiene exposición a deuda de paises quebrados como el nuestro?
> 
> He leido por ahí que no tiene exposición a la basura hipotecaría pero me queda esta duda y me gustaría saber donde tiene principalmente sus activos metidos.
> 
> Un cordial Saludo



Tiene hipotecas en Suiza, con continuo ascenso en el precio de los habitáculos.


----------



## Resistencia (18 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Por meter 10 o 100 euros, ¿te vas a arruinar?



No hay cantidad minima de ingreso? Interesante... :Baile:


----------



## Alami (18 Jun 2012)

Resistencia dijo:


> No hay cantidad minima de ingreso? Interesante... :Baile:



Ojo, que según como lo mandes te puede no llegar nada debido a los gastos.


----------



## Resistencia (18 Jun 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Ojo, que según como lo mandes te puede no llegar nada debido a los gastos.




Hombre, no voy a ingresar 5€, 3 cifras minimo.


----------



## siriusbox (18 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta sobre este tipo de cuenta para no residentes.

¿Podría actuar el Estado Español y solicitar repatriación de capitales?

Lo digo porque estaríamos en las mismas.

Saludos.


----------



## ramonimo (18 Jun 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Los abueletes en Italia tienen su pensión en la banca de inversión? ¿Tienes algún otro link que hable de esto?



Sí, pero está en italiano:
Banca Network Investimenti congela i conti dei correntisti - ManagerOnline



Spoiler



Banca Network Investimenti ha bloccato i conti correnti dei suoi clienti per un mese a partire dal 31 maggio* trad.aprox:Red de Bancos de Inversión ha congelado las cuentas bancarias de sus clientes durante un mes a partir del 31 de mayo





Spoiler



In attesa di risolvere queste controversie intanto i conti dei correntisti sono stati congelati: questo significa impossibilità di prelevare contante, pagare le bollette e utilizzare il bancomat *trad.aprox:[...]: esto significa la imposibilidad de retirar dinero, pagar cuentas y usar el cajero automático





Spoiler



A suo giudizio la Banca centrale è responsabile di aver dato il "via libera alla liquidazione coatta, senza fornire alcuna preventiva comunicazione ai correntisti, lasciandoli in condizione di non poter effettuare alcun tipo di operazione, neanche quelle di base per la sopravvivenza quotidiana, quali prelievi, versamenti, pagamenti di utenze, rate, tasse".* trad.aprox:En su opinión, el banco central es responsable de dar la luz "verde para la liquidación obligatoria, sin dar previo aviso a los depositantes, dejándolos en condiciones de hacer cualquier tipo de transacciones, incluso las más básicas para la supervivencia diaria, tales como retiros , los pagos, pagos de servicios públicos, tarifas, impuestos. "


----------



## Vidar (18 Jun 2012)

siriusbox dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre este tipo de cuenta para no residentes.
> 
> ¿Podría actuar el Estado Español y solicitar repatriación de capitales?
> 
> ...



Vamos a pensar un poquito... 

¿De quien es el dinero?

¿Bajo que jurisdicción se encuentra ese capital?


----------



## taipan (18 Jun 2012)

Hoy he recibido confirmación de mi transferencia a SQB y me ha sorprendido.

El viernes hice a las 13:00 horas 2 transferencias, la primera desde ING a SQB y la segunda desde mi banco habitual a ING (para proximamente enviar los fondos a SQB sin coste por transferencia).

Pues bien hoy he recibido confirmacion a las 10:00am de SQB de que mi dinero ya está allí, y así lo he confirmado entrando en mi cuenta. :Aplauso:

De los fondos entre bancos españoles sin noticias, lo cual no me sorprende porque cuando hay fines de semana de por medio ejecutan las operaciones el lunes con lo que no creo que hasta mañana martes tenga los fondos disponibles para transferirlos... 

En definitiva, parece que las transferencias a SQB son operativas incluso con fines de semana de por medio. 

Y nuevamente confirmado que desde ING 0€ de gastos de transferencia.


----------



## policleto (18 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos
He recibido el primer paquete de swissquote y dice que además del "account opening agreement" y la "level 3 card" hay incluida una "checklist for obtaining a free, certified copy of your identification documents". Esta última no me la han enviado. He enviado un email en ingles pero no me han respondido. Esta checklist... alguien me puede decir dónde bajarla de la web de swissquote o qué incluye (¿solamente el dni certificado ante notario?).
Gracias


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Entonces, teniendo el dinero en Suiza o en Luxemburgo aunque sea en euros nos salvaríamos del corralito??



Del corralito sí.

De la incertidumbre de qué pasa con esos € si Alemania se marcha del € o si si hay "€ de 2 velocidades" no. Ni los suizos mismos saben qué clase de € tendrías entonces.


----------



## ramonimo (18 Jun 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Hola a todos
> He recibido el primer paquete de swissquote y dice que además del "account opening agreement" y la "level 3 card" hay incluida una "checklist for obtaining a free, certified copy of your identification documents". Esta última no me la han enviado. He enviado un email en ingles pero no me han respondido. Esta checklist... alguien me puede decir dónde bajarla de la web de swissquote o qué incluye (¿solamente el dni certificado ante notario?).
> Gracias



Todos los documentos que te mandan están aquí:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15500453/sw...ntos-recibidos-edicion-especial-corralito.zip

En concreto te adjunto fotos de la checklist.


----------



## policleto (18 Jun 2012)

ramonimo dijo:


> Todos los documentos que te mandan están aquí:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15500453/sw...ntos-recibidos-edicion-especial-corralito.zip
> 
> En concreto te adjunto fotos de la checklist.



Muchas gracias ramonimo . Me estaba volviendo loco buscando ese documento en la web de swissquote


----------



## kikelon (18 Jun 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Hola a todos
> He recibido el primer paquete de swissquote y dice que además del "account opening agreement" y la "level 3 card" hay incluida una "checklist for obtaining a free, certified copy of your identification documents". Esta última no me la han enviado. He enviado un email en ingles pero no me han respondido. Esta checklist... alguien me puede decir dónde bajarla de la web de swissquote o qué incluye (¿solamente el dni certificado ante notario?).
> Gracias



Si, es básicamente varias opciones para certificar tu identidad, así que con el dni compulsado en notario te vale.


----------



## policleto (18 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Si, es básicamente varias opciones para certificar tu identidad, así que con el dni compulsado en notario te vale.



Gracias Kikelon


----------



## minosabe (19 Jun 2012)

Yo ya hace días que tengo la cuenta abierta pero también estoy esperando que el dinero que transferí viernes a ING esté mañana en cuenta. Una pregunta tontita: existe la posibilidad, ni que sea remota, de que sea el propio SQB quien lance una especie de OTE hacia mi cuenta de ING?


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Yo ya hace días que tengo la cuenta abierta pero también estoy esperando que el dinero que transferí viernes a ING esté mañana en cuenta. Una pregunta tontita: existe la posibilidad, ni que sea remota, de que sea el propio SQB quien lance una especie de OTE hacia mi cuenta de ING?



que va, si lo hiciste el viernes por la tarde cuenta que mañana estará. 

El viernes tarde es como festivo para ing y luego pilla fin de semana.


----------



## kosfer (19 Jun 2012)

Y mientras en ese ‘oasis’ de tranquilidad llamado Suiza… - Valor Añadido - Cotizalia.com


----------



## nekcab (19 Jun 2012)

Para los que estéis en trámites, olvidaros de post's anteriores. Swissquote se está poniendo duro. A mi, tras marear la perdiz con otro documento que nada tenía que ver con la identificación, tras aclararse, enviarse, confirmarse.... me aparecen con que quieren:
-pasaporte
-compulsado en inglés
-que se indique el funcionario quien lo hace

Así que ya sabéis, gastaros los 3/5 euros en notario y os evitaréis esperas inútiles y una sucesión de correos con más y más documentación....


----------



## Enterao (19 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Para los que estéis en trámites, olvidaros de post's anteriores. Swissquote se está poniendo duro. A mi, tras marear la perdiz con otro documento que nada tenía que ver con la identificación, tras aclararse, enviarse, confirmarse.... me aparecen con que quieren:
> -pasaporte
> -compulsado en inglés
> -*que se indique el funcionario quien lo hace
> ...



si y una compulsa del dni del funcionario y otra del que se lo compulsa y asi hasta los 3 millones de parasitos que tenemos en la administracion...


----------



## Manu14 (19 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Para los que estéis en trámites, olvidaros de post's anteriores. Swissquote se está poniendo duro. A mi, tras marear la perdiz con otro documento que nada tenía que ver con la identificación, tras aclararse, enviarse, confirmarse.... me aparecen con que quieren:
> -pasaporte
> -compulsado en inglés
> -que se indique el funcionario quien lo hace
> ...



A mi me devolvieron la documentación también, lo llevaba compulsado de la policía. Ahora compulsado en inglés???????
Yo como dije en un post anterior les mandé al guano.
Salu2.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Jejeje, veo que te va la marcha y las sensaciones fuertecillas :baba:



si... :baba::baba::baba: no veas como estaba de adrenalina hasta que esta mañana he visto el dinero en la cuenta de SQB ... 3 dias de suspense que te cagas ... :XX:


----------



## FlicRose (19 Jun 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Neh, hombre, ese el típico video de marketing que en 2010 y según los gurúes del marketing había que hacer para que tu empresa fuese cool, 2.0 y viral.
> 
> Te gusten o no este tipo de memeces mercadotécnicas, el video en sí está majo.
> 
> La versión de su equivalente español sería... bueno, en fin.



Pues tampoco está tan mal el equivalente español Vueling together Lip Dub - YouTube


----------



## November Rain (19 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos y gracias por toda esta información.

Tengo una duda que por ineptitud no logro resolver ni rebuscando por el post:

¿Cómo y dónde elijo la divisa en la que quiero que esté mi dinero? Rellenando el formulario online no he visto la opción.

Saludos


----------



## jesus88 (19 Jun 2012)

a mi me tira para atras el hecho de que es un banco pequeño y no esta cubierto por el fondo de garantia de depositos suizo.

en caso de hecatombe creo que podria llevarsele por delante.


----------



## señor eko (19 Jun 2012)

November Rain dijo:


> Hola a todos y gracias por toda esta información.
> 
> Tengo una duda que por ineptitud no logro resolver ni rebuscando por el post:
> 
> ...



Si transfieres desde España Euros, pues te llegará Euros. Si transfieres Dolares, pues te llegará Dolares. 




jesus88 dijo:


> a mi me tira para atras el hecho de que es un banco pequeño y no esta cubierto por el fondo de garantia de depositos suizo.
> 
> en caso de hecatombe creo que podria llevarsele por delante.



Sí lo está. Revisa el hilo que vienen varios enlaces que lo demuestran.


----------



## nekcab (19 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> si y una compulsa del dni del funcionario y otra del que se lo compulsa y asi hasta los 3 millones de parasitos que tenemos en la administracion...



Enterao, enterao....:



Swissquote dijo:


> Each certification has to contain the confirmation "Certified true copy of the original", the name, the place, date, the stamp and the signature of the person who identified the ID/passport bearer. On the certifications you have sent, is the name of the person missing who did the certifications.


----------



## sapoconcho (19 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Enterao, enterao....:



Yo lo que no entiendo es una cosa. Está guay eso de querer ahorrarse hasta el último duro pero, vamos a estar con un mes de cartas (0.70€ el sello de envío a Suiza) por ahorrarse 3 o 5 euros de un notario y ya está??? Pero si es lo que valen 4 o 6 bricks de leche.
No entiendo por qué tanta vuelta por no ir a un notario. Me pierdo ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es una cosa. Está guay eso de querer ahorrarse hasta el último duro pero, vamos a estar con un mes de cartas (0.70€ el sello de envío a Suiza) por ahorrarse 3 o 5 euros de un notario y ya está??? Pero si es lo que valen 4 o 6 bricks de leche.
> No entiendo por qué tanta vuelta por no ir a un notario. Me pierdo ::



Pero que pesados que estais los de los notarios, que no es por las pelas, que puede ser por simple comodidad ("tengo mas cercana la comisaria") o por desconocimiento ("ahora donde encuentro yo un notario"). Yo lo compulsé en la comisaria, dediqué 5 minutos, y lo envié por correo certificado urgente (7€), y como era al principio me lo aceptaron sin problemas.

Cada vez que alguien habla de la compulsa en comisaria, sale un pesado llamando "arrastrado" al tio por no ir a un notario, que si, que sois muy ricos, per dejar en paz a los demás, de verdad que sois un coñazo!! ::


----------



## kikoseis (19 Jun 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> Hola, ¿alguien se ha descargado la aplicación de swissquote de android?
> ¿habéis conseguido logaros?



Hola, hola. ¿Alguien ha conseguido usarla?


----------



## Actarus (19 Jun 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> Hola, hola. ¿Alguien ha conseguido usarla?



Solo vale para trading, para la cuenta de savings no.


----------



## sapoconcho (19 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pero que pesados que estais los de los notarios, que no es por las pelas, que puede ser por simple comodidad ("tengo mas cercana la comisaria") o por desconocimiento ("ahora donde encuentro yo un notario"). Yo lo compulsé en la comisaria, dediqué 5 minutos, y lo envié por correo certificado urgente (7€), y como era al principio me lo aceptaron sin problemas.
> 
> Cada vez que alguien habla de la compulsa en comisaria, sale un pesado llamando "arrastrado" al tio por no ir a un notario, que si, que sois muy ricos, per dejar en paz a los demás, de verdad que sois un coñazo!! ::



Pues su compañero tiene ahora el doble de trabajo. Qué suerte ha tenido.

PS. Me parece que el insulto está fuera de lugar pero en fín


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Jun 2012)

Each certification has to contain the confirmation "Certified true copy of the original", the name, the place, date, the stamp and the signature of the person who identified the ID/passport bearer. On the certifications you have sent, is the name of the person missing who did the certifications.


A alguien en comisaria le han hecho todo esto?


----------



## nekcab (19 Jun 2012)

Sapoconcho:

Lo que te ha sugerido "EstudianteTesorero" es mi caso:
-No conozco ningún notario, o al menos alguno q tenga relativamente cerca
-Y me pillaba la comisaría cerca
Más que nada creí en el éxito en los trámites de los que me precedieron....

Rodolfo Langostino, olvida la comisaría. Te están describiendo el proceder de un notario...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Sapoconcho:
> Rodolfo Langostino, olvida la comisaría. Te están describiendo el proceder de un notario...



Exactamente. En una primera fase casi todo el mundo lo hizo por comisaria sin problemas, pero parece que últimamente el único procedimiento seguro es hacerlo por notario.


----------



## Marta70 (19 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente. En una primera fase casi todo el mundo lo hizo por comisaria sin problemas, pero parece que últimamente el único procedimiento seguro es hacerlo por notario.



Pues yo tuve mucha suerte, mandé el 6 de junio su formulario + DNI compulsado en comisaria (normal y corriente, ni les pedí nada en inglés, pusieron lo que ellos consideraron) y ya tengo la clave de la cuenta.

Igual depende del día que tenga el suizo en cuestión, no sé...:fiufiu:


----------



## vidarr (19 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente. En una primera fase casi todo el mundo lo hizo por comisaria sin problemas, pero parece que últimamente el único procedimiento seguro es hacerlo por notario.



La semana pasada todavía les valía una copia del pasaporte compulsada en comisaría. 

Me da a mí que no es el origen de la compulsa, sino el hecho de que el funcionario que la haga se identifique o no.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Jun 2012)

en la comisaría doy por hecho que eso de ponertelo en inglés, nanai, pero en una notaría también tengo mis dudas.

Experiencias?


----------



## alopaco (19 Jun 2012)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> en la comisaría doy por hecho que eso de ponertelo en inglés, nanai, pero en una notaría también tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Experiencias?



Yo en la notaría no tuve problemas y además de tener sellos de todos los colores, pusieron una coletilla en ingles...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> La semana pasada todavía les valía una copia del pasaporte compulsada en comisaría.
> 
> Me da a mí que no es el origen de la compulsa, sino el hecho de que el funcionario que la haga se identifique o no.



Mi compulsa de comisaria no tenia el nombre y apellido del funcionario y la aceptaron. Si la semana pasada colo, entiendo que depende del trabajadr de SQB que te toque, o utilizan esta excusa para filtrar por otros motivos. ienso:


----------



## The Black Adder (19 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mi compulsa de comisaria no tenia el nombre y apellido del funcionario y la aceptaron. Si la semana pasada colo, entiendo que depende del trabajadr de SQB que te toque, o utilizan esta excusa para filtrar por otros motivos. ienso:



No creo que filtren por otros motivos, yo me inclino más por lo del trabajador... Ya conté que a mí me rechazaron la compulsa hecha en comisaría en primera instancia, pero mandé una nueva hecha en una notaría y la han aceptado sin problemas, el password estaba en mi buzón ayer.

Al hilo de esto... Dado que la gente está buscando opciones para minimizar las comisiones por transferencia a Suiza, y que de momento creo que sólo se ha mencionado a ING y su cuenta (con/sin) nómina, hay al menos otra opción que no he visto por aquí: CajaEspaña tampoco cobra comisiones a Suiza desde su cuenta doble click. Averiguarlo fue un poco caótico (una persona del servicio de atención me decia que sí, otra que no...). Al final me dijeron que no, que como hacían transferencias SEPA no cobraban comisión y efectivamente, ya he hecho la transferencia y comisión cero. Por si a alguien le resulta útil.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Jun 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Yo en la notaría no tuve problemas y además de tener sellos de todos los colores, pusieron una coletilla en ingles...



y te soplaron cuantos €...?


----------



## fragmento (19 Jun 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Yo en la notaría no tuve problemas y además de tener sellos de todos los colores, pusieron una coletilla en ingles...



No en todas las notarías se hace. Pueden hacerlo voluntariamente como un bonus pero los notarios españoles sólo están obligados a dar fe en idioma español (lo que no sé es si esto incluye cualquier lengua co-oficial)


En otro orden de cosas:
Supongamos que salvo mis euros (los saco de expein y los convierto en otra cosa) antes del corralón (implosión del € + nueva moneda megadevaluada)
Supongamos que un escenario como éste lleve a la suspensión completa de Schengen y la aplicación de nuevos y férreos controles fronterizos que seguro ya tienen en mente. ¿Cómo podríamos sortear la eventualidad de que no nos 'dejen' viajar para ir a buscar nuestros CHF?


----------



## catañol (19 Jun 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> Pues yo tuve mucha suerte, mandé el 6 de junio su formulario + DNI compulsado en comisaria (normal y corriente, ni les pedí nada en inglés, pusieron lo que ellos consideraron) y ya tengo la clave de la cuenta.
> 
> Igual depende del día que tenga el suizo en cuestión, no sé...:fiufiu:



Yo igual, fotocopia compulsada, impreso B firmado y me han teleofneado que faltan datos (no entiendo pues van en la portada) en fin quizás se hacen los locos y no quieren más clientes Españoles.


----------



## kikelon (20 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pero que pesados que estais los de los notarios, que no es por las pelas, que puede ser por simple comodidad ("tengo mas cercana la comisaria") o por desconocimiento ("ahora donde encuentro yo un notario"). Yo lo compulsé en la comisaria, dediqué 5 minutos, y lo envié por correo certificado urgente (7€), y como era al principio me lo aceptaron sin problemas.
> 
> Cada vez que alguien habla de la compulsa en comisaria, sale un pesado llamando "arrastrado" al tio por no ir a un notario, que si, que sois muy ricos, per dejar en paz a los demás, de verdad que sois un coñazo!! ::



Realmente dudo que haya, en cualquier ciudad de España, tantas comisarías como notarios.


----------



## jesus88 (20 Jun 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Si transfieres desde España Euros, pues te llegará Euros. Si transfieres Dolares, pues te llegará Dolares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



segun el gran resumen del hilo, los depositos estan cubiertos unicamente por los activos del banco, en todo caso me gustaria que me dijeses si hay una cantidad minima por cliente cubierta por el FG suizo.


----------



## The Black Adder (20 Jun 2012)

jesus88 dijo:


> segun el gran resumen del hilo, los depositos estan cubiertos unicamente por los activos del banco, en todo caso me gustaria que me dijeses si hay una cantidad minima por cliente cubierta por el FG suizo.



Si, el FGD suizo (en realidad FINMA, la autoridad bancaria suiza) garantiza los depósitos hasta 100000 CHFs. Creo que lo que has encontrado en el hilo es esto:



> E. Compliance with depositor protection rules
> The Swiss Federal Banking Act states that in the event of a bank collapsing, deposits of up to CHF 100,000 per depositor will be treated as “preferential debt”, thus taking priority over the claims of other creditors. This preferential status means that these “privileged deposits” will be paid out of the insolvent bank’s assets and will therefore take priority over claims by other (non-preferential) creditors. In December 2008 immediate measures have been implemented to secure these privileged deposits with bank assets (Art. 37B para. 5 of Banking Act).
> As a consequence, Banks are required to hold 125% of total privileged deposits with adequate eligible assets. The Group met those requirement during the year ended 2011 (coverage of 280%)."



Esto está bien porque te dice que los depósitos hasta 100000 CHF son "privilegiados" y por tanto tienen preferencia en el cobro en caso de quiebra, además de que la autoridad bancaria obliga al banco a tener suficientes activos como para hacer frente a esos pagos y Swissquote, según ellos mismos dicen, lo cumple de sobra. Pero además, al estar Swissquote supervisado por FINMA, si el propio swissquote no puediera hacer frente a esos pagos FINMA lo haría, está aquí:

(FINMA - Investor protection)



> In the event that a bank or securities dealer is declared bankrupt, deposits of up to CHF 100'000 per client are given privileged treatment. This extends to all client deposits, including those made at branches of banks or securities dealers outside Switzerland.
> 
> Provided the bank or securities dealer has sufficient liquidity, privileged deposits of up to CHF 100'000 held at branches in or outside Switzerland will be satisfied immediately, without any offsetting of claims and regardless of the ordinary schedule of claims.
> 
> In the event that privileged deposits cannot be paid out immediately, the Deposit Protection Scheme steps in for privileged deposits held in branches in Switzerland. Under this scheme, depositors are guaranteed payment of deposits by way of an advance within 20 working days once FINMA issues an order to this end...



O sea que sí, el depósito hasta 100000 CHFs está "doblemente protegido" en caso de quiebra primero por la obligación del banco de tener suficientes activos para pagarlos y luego por el FGD suizo en caso de que el banco no pudiera.


----------



## The Black Adder (20 Jun 2012)

Hablando de otro tema...

La transferencia CajaEspaña--->Swissquote llegó a Suiza... en doce horas!! : Y encima sin comisiones, como me dijeron. A ver si va a ser verdad eso de que la SEPA funciona y tal...

Vista mi experiencia general con otros bancos españoles (tres días para transferencias del tipo Madrid--->Valdemorillo), no sé si echarme a llorar de alegría y acercarme a la sucursal más cercana de CajaEspaña a llevarles unos bombones.


----------



## minosabe (20 Jun 2012)

Sigo esperando a alguien que haya comprado fondos desde el sqb y, preferentemente, en algo que no sean euros. ¿Hay alguien con operativa similar?


----------



## minosabe (20 Jun 2012)

¡Ah! Y por cierto, ¿qué me aconsejáis para enviar el dd1, correo postal, certificado o burofax?


----------



## nekcab (20 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Sigo esperando a alguien que haya comprado fondos desde el sqb y, preferentemente, en algo que no sean euros. ¿Hay alguien con operativa similar?



Lo suyo es que continuaras (y echaras un ojo a las respuestas) del hilo  abierto exclusivamente para responder a esa opción...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Jun 2012)

catañol dijo:


> Yo igual, fotocopia compulsada, impreso B firmado y me han teleofneado que faltan datos (no entiendo pues van en la portada) en fin quizás se hacen los locos y no quieren más clientes Españoles.



Pero qué datos les faltan?. Pregúntalo.

Si se trata de las fotocopias o compulsas, pues depende del empleado que lo tramita. Estrictamente deberían ser acreditadas (organismo y persona), preferentemente notariales y en un idioma de los aceptados (inglés, alemán o francés). 

Si se trata de otros datos...pregúntalo, igual olvidaste algo o hiciste algo mal. 




jesus88 dijo:


> segun el gran resumen del hilo, los depositos estan cubiertos unicamente por los activos del banco, en todo caso me gustaria que me dijeses si hay una cantidad minima por cliente cubierta por el FG suizo.



Yo creí entender desde el principio que el FGD solo cubría las cuentas de residentes suizos. Luego alguien lo desmintió, pero en fin...ni hay sospechas de que quiebre el banco, ni tienen "bancos saneados y poderosos como Hispanistán", ni les afecta demasiado la crisis de deuda del euro. 

Aquí, el FGD no tiene un duro, así que ya ves para qué carajo sirve.



minosabe dijo:


> Sigo esperando a alguien que haya comprado fondos desde el sqb y, preferentemente, en algo que no sean euros. ¿Hay alguien con operativa similar?



Sí, puedes invertir en los fondos que te mencionan, bien en dólares o francos suizos. Consulta en Morningstar|Fondos de Inversion|Analisis de Fondos|ETFs|Valor Liquidativo|Rentabilidad Fondos|Mejores Fondos si quieres saber algo más de ellos. 

Había un post que explicaba el asunto y varios fondos en este hilo.



minosabe dijo:


> ¡Ah! Y por cierto, ¿qué me aconsejáis para enviar el dd1, correo postal, certificado o burofax?



Yo voy a probar online con DNIe electrónico hoy. Como estoy fuera de plazo pondré fecha de hace 15 días y a cascála. En el caso que mencionas, creo que lo admiten por fax, prueba con fax o burofax mejor.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> sí 27€ me costó en total la transferencia, con gastos compartidos, es decir transferí 100€, en la cuenta española el cargo fue de 112€ y en Swissquote me aparecieron unos 85€.
> 
> No hay comisiones, mantener la cuenta no cuesta nada, otros gastos pues por ejemplo pasar de EUR a CHF pero eso te cobran en todos los bancos y aparte los impuestos.
> 
> A mí Hacienda no me ha cobrado nada, aunque entiendo que en la declaración de la Renta del año que viene si habrá que pagar algo por los intereses.



¿no hay bancos en los que las tranferencias SEPA son gratuitas? me parece un auténtico robo de comisiones


----------



## jordiaseques (20 Jun 2012)

*Artículo sobre Suiza*

He leído la siguiente notícia y tengo una pregunta...

Las noticias que han rodeado a la Eurozona y a sus estados más débiles a lo largo de las últimas semanas han provocado que pasara aún más desapercibido –salvo para ZeroHedge y FT Alphaville, de donde sale la mayoría de la información contenida en este post- el desesperado intento de las autoridades monetarias suizas por mantener el tipo de cambio del franco frente al euro al nivel de 1,20, compromiso adoptado por el anterior gobernador, el ex nadador Philipp Hildebrand,...

Con objeto de proteger la competitividad del pequeño estado centroeuropeo, el Swiss National Bank se embarcó, en septiembre de 2011, en una tarea ya de por sí titánica que se ve ahora dificultada por la incertidumbre que rodea a la Eurozona y que ha puesto aún más en valor el carácter refugio de la divisa helvética, disparando el interés. Con el aumento de la demanda de francos por parte de los inversores europeos se han multiplicado también las compras de euros de la institución -a un ritmo de siete millones al minuto durante las horas de negociación del mes de mayo- lo que justifica parcialmente la sorprendente fortaleza de la moneda única, para desgracia de aquellos mandatarios europeos deseosos de su depreciación (para mantener débil al franco, el SNB adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros, pagando con su moneda existente o creada ad hoc).

El resultado es un notable aumento de la oferta monetaria suiza y un crecimiento exponencial de sus reservas en divisa extranjera hasta el punto de que, al ritmo actual, podrían doblar de aquí a final de año (sólo el mes pasado se incrementaron un 28% hasta CHF300.000 millones, récord histórico). Eso después de multiplicar por dos y medio entre finales de 2009 y el primer trimestre de 2012. Un hecho que puede convertir las pérdidas acumuladas durante ese periodo, cercanas al 7% de su PIB, en un juego de niños. En la medida en que la evolución de los acontecimientos impide una gestión dinámica de la posición como en el pasado más reciente –durante los tranquilos meses de invierno el SNB aprovechó para descargar parte de la carga en euros acumulada- el margen de maniobra se reduce y gana enteros la posibilidad de una ruptura abrupta que se traduzca en un agujero sideral en el balance de la institución. 

Ni siquiera el desincentivo que supone unos tipos de interés negativos en los plazos más cortos de su deuda soberana ha logrado minorar la atracción internacional de sus bonos soberanos. ¿Por qué? Aparte de lo ya comentado, condición de puerto seguro en mitad de la tormenta,

No ayuda el hecho de que la paridad artificial con el euro haya provocado una apreciación del dólar frente al franco suizo que convierte los activos denominados en esta moneda en una clara oportunidad de inversión para los que se manejan en el billete verde, buena parte de los fondos soberanos que en el mundo habitan incluidos. Una circunstancia que se da igualmente con el yen y que se ve perjudicada por los intentos de diversificación que lleva a vender euro (depreciando su valor) y comprar otras divisas distintas (que se aprecian).

Ni que la mayoría de las principales contrapartidas comerciales del planeta estén interesadas en depreciar su divisa por la vía indirecta de la expansión monetaria, obstaculizando aún más su empeño. 

Los operadores del mercado de opciones descuentan ya, de hecho, una redefinición hasta el 1,10 del tipo de cambio de referencia. Ups (Actualización a las 12:30: hoy mismo publica un artículo el WSJ sobre el particular).

De ahí que la última apuesta tanto de las autoridades monetarias como fiscales helvéticas sea el establecimiento de unos controles de capital que, de momento, parece solo se activarían en caso de una desintegración de la Eurozona pero que, si la dinámica actual perdura en el tiempo, podrían entrar en vigor con anterioridad. Frente al estigma del neoproteccionismo, la necesidad de salvaguardar su economía, amenazada ahora también por el fantasma de la inflación de activos a resultas de una política que, pese a sus potenciales bondades, está provocando -entre otras cosas y en palabras del nuevo gobernador Thomas Jordan- una burbuja inmobiliaria. 

Aparentemente la simple mención de la posibilidad de restricciones a la entrada de dinero habría acelerado los flujos hacia el país en un momento de desconcierto comunitario brutal. Se cierra de este modo el círculo vicioso.

Y es que, ya se sabe, en este mundo tan globalizado y traidor, nada es verdad ni es mentira sino que todo depende del color con que se mira. Y mientras a los ojos de los españoles, por poner un ejemplo cercano, Suiza es el paraíso, a los locales la dinámica actual les puede traer más disgustos que alegrías, si es que no se las ha traído ya. Eso sí, como la maquinita de imprimir billetes es suya, las penas con moneda propia y costes negativos de financiación son menos penas. Y a los que han llevado su pasta allí, eso de hacer patria para los demás, que les quiten lo bailao. En esas estamos, queridos míos, en esas estamos…

1. Que quiere decir "(para mantener débil al franco, el SNB adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros, pagando con su moneda existente o creada ad hoc)."? Fabrican CHF para comprar euros , que ya tienen un montón de euros pero así acumulan más? Me podéis explicar mejor porqué actua así el SNB de manera que lo entienda un novato?

Gracias.


----------



## kikelon (20 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¡Ah! Y por cierto, ¿qué me aconsejáis para enviar el dd1, correo postal, certificado o burofax?



Por internet con certificado digital. Te quedas copia con clave de documento única (documento firmado digitalmente). Aceptan DNIe y FNMT Clase 2 CA (el de ciudadanos, vaya)


----------



## jordiaseques (20 Jun 2012)

He mirado en el buscador y no encuentro casi bancos para enviar a Suiza sin domiciliar nómina a interes muy bajo o 0% una transferencia. Sabéis alguna entidad?

Caja España - En el foro se decía que 0 %. A mi me confirman que el 3 por mil. + 9 euros por el SWIFT sí o sí.(tenga o no).

ING- Tengo cuenta pero dicen que no puedo al no ser cuenta nómina.

Caixa d'enginyers. GRATUITA sin cuenta nómina pero me tiene que recomendar un miembro para poder abrir una cuenta!. Pues vaya... no hay un miembro genérico al que podamos todos citar ? JAJA.

Alguna propuesta please?


----------



## The Black Adder (20 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> 1. Que quiere decir "(para mantener débil al franco, el SNB adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros, pagando con su moneda existente o creada ad hoc)."? Fabrican CHF para comprar euros , que ya tienen un montón de euros pero así acumulan más? Me podéis explicar mejor porqué actua así el SNB de manera que lo entienda un novato?
> 
> Gracias.




Lo de la compra y venta de divisas es un poco lioso, pero creo que lo has captado perfectamente. La forma más fácil de entenderlo, creo, es pensar en ello como si una de las divisas fuera un bien de consumo.

Si yo tengo un monton de Euros y quiero comprar pollos, me voy a la polleria más barata de mi barrio y compro pollos. Como tengo muchos euros, agoto el stock de pollos del pollero, y me tengo que ir a la siguiente pollería, que me los vende algo mas caros, y así sucesivamente. Al final, causo una cierta escasez (en este caso local) de pollos, y una subida del precio porque los pollos escasean en el barrio, y los pocos que hay se venden caros, que los baratos ya los he comprado yo. Esto es oferta y demanda pura.

El ejemplo no es perfecto porque un barrio no es un sistema cerrado (hay pollos en el barrio de al lado y tal), pero captas la idea. Con las divisas es parecido: Un montón de gente con euros está comprando francos suizos, y claro, si hace menguar el stock de francos que hay en oferta a nivel mundial el precio del franco suizo sube (el cambio EUR/CHF baja) y al SNB, que se afana en mantener el cambio EUR/CHF por encima 1.2, le molesta la situación. Así que lo que hace es lo lógico para que el precio del franco no suba: aumentar el stock de francos suizos que hay circulando en el mercado, bien poniendo en circulación moneda ya existente (los francos suizos que tienen en reserva en sus cuentas) bien dándole a la impresora y creando francos suizos nuevecitos. Cuando en el artículo dicen que "adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros" se refieren exactamente a eso: usa estos nuevos francos, "poniéndolos en oferta" para satisfacer la demanda de los compradores que pagan en euros. Es como si el SNB desembarcara en mi barrio con una oferta casi ilimitada de pollos baratos (que ellos mismos "fabrican" de la nada): hacen bajar el precio del pollo y me harían falta muchos euros para poder comprarlos todos y que el precio del pollo subiera de nuevo.

Como consecuencia de esto, el SNB acaba con una pila inmensa de euros en sus cámaras (o bits en sus ordenadores, más bien). Y además ha tenido que crear muchos pollos (o francos) de la nada.

Lo de por qué quieren mantener el EUR/CHF por encima de 1.2 es para otro post de alguien que sepa más que yo, pero en esencia tiene que ver con la competitividad de su economia en un entorno en que su "trading partner" principal es la Unión Europea: no quieren que Suiza sea un país demasiado caro para sus eurovecinos, y un franco suizo demasiado fuerte frente al euro significa exactamente eso... con lo que empresas europeas comprarían productos a otros países en vez de a Suiza, que se habría encarecido demasiado.


----------



## The Black Adder (20 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> He mirado en el buscador y no encuentro casi bancos para enviar a Suiza sin domiciliar nómina a interes muy bajo o 0% una transferencia. Sabéis alguna entidad?
> 
> Caja España - En el foro se decía que 0 %. A mi me confirman que el 3 por mil. + 9 euros por el SWIFT sí o sí.(tenga o no).
> 
> Alguna propuesta please?



Ya lo he posteado antes: desde la cuenta dobleclick de CajaEspaña -que además no necesita nómina- es gratis. Esto está comprobado por mí de la manera más fiable posible: haciendo la transferencia. La cantidad íntegra ha llegado a Swissquote, y a mí no me han cargado nada. Quien te ha informado en el banco lo ha hecho mal.

Dicho esto, no me extraña nada: a mí también me costó mucho trabajo que me dieran la información en condiciones. En la primera llamada me dijeron lo que a ti: no es gratis y la comision es XX (no recuerdo) porque Suiza no es de la SEPA y bla bla bla... Como no estaba muy seguro porque Suiza sí es de la SEPA y CajaEspaña publicita que hace transferencias SEPA, volví a llamar ("oiga, que me ha dicho su compañera que tal y cual, pero acabo de comprobar que Suiza sí es de la SEPA y bla bla bla...") y la señorita que me atendió se lo curró mucho: me dijo que no tenía el asunto nada claro porque a ella le aparecía en su ordenador que Suiza no estaba en la lista de países SEPA (le aparecían 31 países, le faltaba justo Suiza!), pero que si yo le decía que sí lo iba a comprobar y me llamaría. Cinco minutos más tarde me llamó confirmándome que Suiza sí es SEPA (ya, ya) y que por tanto la transferencia es gratis, por la razón que sea la gente que te informa no tiene sus listas actualizadas pero el sistema sí hace la transferencia bien (o sea, gratis). Además me dio el bit de información más útil de todos: si tienes dudas, haz una "simulación" de la transferencia, o sea, mete todos los datos como si fueras a hacerla y en el último paso, antes de pedirte confirmación, verás las comisiones que se te van a cargar por esa transferencia.

Hice eso y efectivamente, el sistema decía que comisión cero pelotero. Más importante aún, hice la transferencia (cinco cifras) y efectivamente, comisión cero. No sé que más puedo decir... Desde la cuenta DobleClick de CajaEspaña la comisión es cero.

Ya que estamos en esto... otros bancos que he mirado -porque tengo cuenta en ellos- son uno-e, openbank y NovaGalicia. Todos cobran comisiones por ese tipo de transferencia, y el más barato de esos es NG, que me cobraba el 0.4% + 10 € de SWIFT.


----------



## jordiaseques (20 Jun 2012)

*Transferencias gratis a Suiza*

Gràcias por la información!

Dicho esto, no me extraña nada: a mí también me costó mucho trabajo que me dieran la información en condiciones. En la primera llamada me dijeron lo que a ti: no es gratis y la comision es XX (no recuerdo) porque Suiza no es de la SEPA y bla bla bla... Como no estaba muy seguro porque Suiza sí es de la SEPA y CajaEspaña publicita que hace transferencias SEPA, volví a llamar ("oiga, que me ha dicho su compañera que tal y cual, pero acabo de comprobar que Suiza sí es de la SEPA y bla bla bla...") y la señorita que me atendió se lo curró mucho: me dijo que no tenía el asunto nada claro porque a ella le aparecía en su ordenador que Suiza no estaba en la lista de países SEPA (le aparecían 31 países, le faltaba justo Suiza!), pero que si yo le decía que sí lo iba a comprobar y me llamaría. Cinco minutos más tarde me llamó confirmándome que Suiza sí es SEPA (ya, ya) y que por tanto la transferencia es gratis, por la razón que sea la gente que te informa no tiene sus listas actualizadas pero el sistema sí hace la transferencia bien (o sea, gratis)

El caso es que a mi la que me ha atendido me ha dicho. Suiza és de la SEPA así que por eso solo el 3 por mil. Sinó mas. Y como también puede ser que haya cambiado recientemente la política... Bankinter cambio el viernes de 0,5% a 0,6%. Los bancos están moviendo ficha rápido...

Intentaré primero por caixa d'enginyers ya que puedo abrir cuenta cerca de mi casa en un dia!. Lo que no sé es como conseguir recomendación de un socio para entrar!. Estoy llamando a los amigos...pero nada aún.

J


----------



## jordiaseques (20 Jun 2012)

*Artículo sobre Suiza*

Hola, la explicación muy buena. Muchas gracias... pero alguna cosilla no me queda clara... cuando dicen ""(para mantener débil al franco, el SNB adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros, pagando con su moneda existente o creada ad hoc)." 
Está dicendo que el SNB adquiere Euros!
He entendido la parte de crear CHF pero adquirir Euros?
Yo entiendo que nosotros queremos adquirir CHF pero el SNB quiere adquirir EUROS???? Para eso deberá crear más CHF. Una cosa es que los crees para tener a demanda y otra es ponerse a vender CHF, no? Es como si el fabricante de pollos quisiese fabricar pollos para obtener más euros!!! No hay ya suficiente demanda de pollos? Solo falta que al echo de que haya tanta demanda de pollos el SNB salga queriendo vender pollos, ??? 
Me estoy liando verdad?

J


----------



## minosabe (20 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Lo suyo es que continuaras (y echaras un ojo a las respuestas) del hilo  abierto exclusivamente para responder a esa opción...



Gracias. Pensaba que me había leído el hilo enterito y me lo sabía de memoria pero este nuevo hilo no lo conocía.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Jun 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Ya tengo la cuenta abierta!
> 
> He leido en el hilo gente que ha mandado hasta facturas
> 
> ...



Francamente, el hecho de que pidan una cosa y luego traguen con todo tipo de documentos me hace pensar que esta gente no son del todo serios. A ver si al final se va a descubrir que swissquote es como el Forum filatélico de Suiza.


----------



## taipan (20 Jun 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Francamente, el hecho de que pidan una cosa y luego traguen con todo tipo de documentos me hace pensar que esta gente no son del todo serios. A ver si al final se va a descubrir que swissquote es como el Forum filatélico de Suiza.



¿Conoces algun caso de Forun Filatelico en Suiza?... Para los suizos la seriedad con las cosas de dinero está a otro nivel.


----------



## The Black Adder (20 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola, la explicación muy buena. Muchas gracias... pero alguna cosilla no me queda clara... cuando dicen ""(para mantener débil al franco, el SNB adquiere euros o activos denominados en euros, pagando con su moneda existente o creada ad hoc)."
> Está dicendo que el SNB adquiere Euros!
> He entendido la parte de crear CHF pero adquirir Euros?
> Yo entiendo que nosotros queremos adquirir CHF pero el SNB quiere adquirir EUROS???? Para eso deberá crear más CHF. Una cosa es que los crees para tener a demanda y otra es ponerse a vender CHF, no? Es como si el fabricante de pollos quisiese fabricar pollos para obtener más euros!!! No hay ya suficiente demanda de pollos? Solo falta que al echo de que haya tanta demanda de pollos el SNB salga queriendo vender pollos, ???
> ...



Je je je... es que la cosa de las divisas puede ser liosa, con lo de comprar y vender! Pero creo que lo entiendes, sólo te faltan dos detalles.

Aquí es donde el ejemplo de los pollos igual se queda un poco corto... No es que el fabricante de pollos quiera obtener euros, su único objetivo en realidad es mantener bajo el precio del pollo... para lo cual tiene que poner pollo en el mercado, y eso significa que le dan euros a cambio del pollo. No es que quiera acumular euros, es que es con lo que le pagan, y hay una demanda constante (y en este caso creciente) de pollo.

Lo que te confunde, creo, es la nomenclatura de vender/comprar. En una transacción en divisas (que claro, no son exactamente pollos), siempre puedes decir que compras una con la otra. Si yo quiero cambiar mis euros a francos suizos, le compro francos al banco... y claro, le doy mis euros a cambio. Puedo decir que le estoy comprando francos, o vendiendo euros, da igual. Desde el punto de vista del banco, que tenía francos, él ha utilizado sus francos para comprar mis euros, o sea, ha comprado euros o me ha vendido francos, lo que más te guste decir.

En el caso del SNB... pues eso, le interesa poner francos en el mercado, así que los imprime o los saca de su cámara y a continuacion "compra" euros con ellos. Que es lo mismo que decir que nos vende sus francos. Creo que eso es lo que te confundía, pero ya ves que es lo mismo. También está la otra posibilidad que mencionan, lo de comprar activos en euros, que es otra forma de hacer lo mismo: el SNB por ejemplo puede decidir comprar bonos del tesoro español (valientes que son ellos), que están denominados en euros. Como tiene que pagar en euros, cambia francos suizos por euros (no me preguntes como hace eso un banco central. Creo que usan bancos intermediarios como el BIS, que les hacen el trabajo sucio) y compra esos bonos. De manera que el resultado es el mismo, ha puesto en circulación sus francos suizos cambiándolos por euros y acaba teniendo en sus camaras un montón de euros y también un montón de activos/valores denominados en euros.

Espero haber sido un poco más claro :o


----------



## jordiaseques (20 Jun 2012)

Pues sí, has sido claro!
Muchas gracias...
Por cierto... The Black Adder, que graaan serie!

Jordi


----------



## Bcn (21 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Está dicendo que el SNB adquiere Euros!
> He entendido la parte de crear CHF pero adquirir Euros?
> Yo entiendo que nosotros queremos adquirir CHF pero el SNB quiere adquirir EUROS???? Para eso deberá crear más CHF.



Evidentemente no compra dinero físico, normalmente se usan swaps o compras de bonos, en cualquier caso tienen fecha de caducidad. Además está intentando diversificar principalmente con USD, CAD, y GBP, aunque esto es difícil, claro.


----------



## The Black Adder (21 Jun 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Evidentemente no compra dinero físico, normalmente se usan swaps o compras de bonos, en cualquier caso tienen fecha de caducidad. Además está intentando diversificar principalmente con USD, CAD, y GBP, aunque esto es difícil, claro.



Jo, con lo bien que me había quedado lo de los pollos y tienes que devolvernos a la realidad con swaps, forwards y demás milongas. Si es que los que dicen que los derivados son un cáncer financiero tienen razón!


----------



## vicenmadrid (21 Jun 2012)

fragmento dijo:


> Supongamos que un escenario como éste lleve a la suspensión completa de Schengen y la aplicación de nuevos y férreos controles fronterizos que seguro ya tienen en mente. ¿Cómo podríamos sortear la eventualidad de que no nos 'dejen' viajar para ir a buscar nuestros CHF?



El escenario que planteas es bastante difícil de imaginar, porque plantea, no ya la suspensión de Schengen, sino los derechos constitucionales. Si las autoridades españolas te prohiben viajar a Suiza (o cualquier país), así porque si, sería violar un derecho constitucional básico. Ese tipo de situaciones se podrían dar en casos extremos, e.g., un conflicto armado, o que seas un delincuente y España te prohiba salir del país, que tengas algún problema en Suiza por el que ellos (los suizos) no te dejen entrar, etc., etc. Pero en una situación normal, no podrían prohibirte viajar a otro país, salvo que se instaurara un régimen al que ahora está establecido en Cuba, o en su momento, en el bloque soviético cuando estaba el muro de Berlín... vamos, que sería casi política ficción.


----------



## nesio (21 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> ING- Tengo cuenta pero dicen que no puedo al no ser cuenta nómina.



Pues siendo ya cliente de ING lo tienes fácil: abre una cuenta Sin Nómina y úsala sólo cuando quieras hacer transferencias. En el hilo está explicado.


----------



## rod1772 (21 Jun 2012)

Os cuento lo que he hecho yo con gran parte de mis ahorros, invertirlos en Vietnam, un país en pleno desarrollo y que con depósitos anuales cualquier banco te da un 12-14% de interés. Eso además de librarte del riesgo que pueda tener el futuro del euro.


----------



## taipan (21 Jun 2012)

rod1772 dijo:


> Os cuento lo que he hecho yo con gran parte de mis ahorros, invertirlos en Vietnam, un país en pleno desarrollo y que con depósitos anuales cualquier banco te da un 12-14% de interés. Eso además de librarte del riesgo que pueda tener el futuro del euro.



Vientnam!!?? :8:

Compañero, los tienes como las campanas de una catedral :8::8::8: Dicho desde mi modesta y absoluta ignorancia de la economia de Vietnam. :o

Espero que te funcione la estrategia, y mantennos informados, porfa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Jun 2012)

rod1772 dijo:


> Os cuento lo que he hecho yo con gran parte de mis ahorros, invertirlos en Vietnam, un país en pleno desarrollo y que con depósitos anuales cualquier banco te da un 12-14% de interés. Eso además de librarte del riesgo que pueda tener el futuro del euro.



¿Y la cotización de la divisa es estable?
En cualquier caso eso de que te den 26.000 dongs por cada euro y sentirse multi millonario debe molar


----------



## kosfer (21 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Y la cotización de la divisa es estable?
> En cualquier caso eso de que te den 26.000 dongs por cada euro y sentirse multi millonario debe molar



El año pasado estuve allí y la moneda es super estable... Por eso todos los vietnamitas se niegan a ahorrar en su moneda y prefieren ahorrar en oro escondido en casa....En fins....


----------



## apunt (21 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Pues siendo ya cliente de ING lo tienes fácil: abre una cuenta Sin Nómina y úsala sólo cuando quieras hacer transferencias. En el hilo está explicado.



pero si tienes una cuenta sin nomina, creo que las transferencias tienen comisiones, no es asi?


----------



## ramonimo (21 Jun 2012)

Que podemos esperar de los sherpas que susurran a Rajoy

Fragmentos:


Spoiler



Ahora, *Nadal* deja perplejos a economistas que le van a visitar a la Oficina Económica de La Moncloa. Les enseña papeles con datos donde *explica* -en privado claro- *que en caso de necesidad, volver a la peseta no sería tan dramático*. Igual es un visionario y está en lo cierto. Aunque lo de que no sería dramático ya es más discutible. En cualquier caso, chirría ese debate en boca de un supuesto defensor del euro, si nos atenemos al discurso de Rajoy en las exiguas ocasiones en las que habla.


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Conoces algun caso de Forun Filatelico en Suiza?... Para los suizos la seriedad con las cosas de dinero está a otro nivel.



Hombre, reconoce que si primeramente me envían petición por un documento q faltaba (el amarillo de Correos) y tras enviárselo y recibirlo, ya entonces sí, la clásica llamada que hacen siempre para indicar que no quiere la fotocopia compulsada del DNI, que quiere la del pasaporte y con colorines...

A mi no me gustó que me hagan realizar 2 envíos de correos. ¿Diferentes personas en cada una de las peticiones? No sé, pero 'pofesional', 'pofesional'... no mucho.


----------



## taipan (21 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Hombre, reconoce que si primeramente me envían petición por un documento q faltaba (el amarillo de Correos) y tras enviárselo y recibirlo, ya entonces sí, la clásica llamada que hacen siempre para indicar que no quiere la fotocopia compulsada del DNI, que quiere la del pasaporte y con colorines...
> 
> A mi no me gustó que me hagan realizar 2 envíos de correos. ¿Diferentes personas en cada una de las peticiones? No sé, pero 'pofesional', 'pofesional'... no mucho.




Te tocaria el becario... que alli tambien los tienen...  

Yo les envié fotocopia en blanco y negro del DNI y sin problemas. Claro que tenía todos los sellitos de colorines del notario habidos y por haber en ambas caras del folio...


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2012)

taipan dijo:


> "...Claro que tenía todos los sellitos de colorines del notario habidos y por haber en ambas caras del folio..."



¡¡¡eso!!!, ¡¡¡eso!!!... los sellitos de los coj....


----------



## jordiaseques (21 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero si tienes una cuenta sin nomina, creo que las transferencias tienen comisiones, no es asi?



Tengo una cuenta naranja. No es una cuenta nómina. Si entro a esa cuenta no puedo hacer transferencias al estrangero. Ni por 50% de comisión. Directamente no puedo. Que si la quiero convertir en cuenta nómina? Pues no ya que no quiero poner la nómina. Me van a pedir mil cosas y cuando descubran que no meto la nómina tendré comisiones...

Fui a caja d'enginyers y ya tengo cuenta. Parece que solucionado aunque me dijo la persona que me atendio que Suiza es territorio SEPA solo unos bancos pero no todos... pa mi que será mentira, no?
Ya lo consultaré...
J


----------



## nesio (21 Jun 2012)

apunt dijo:


> pero si tienes una cuenta sin nomina, creo que las transferencias tienen comisiones, no es asi?



Las cuentas Nómina y Sin Nómina tienen transferencias gratuitas a SEPA hasta 50.000 €.


----------



## nesio (21 Jun 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Tengo una cuenta naranja. No es una cuenta nómina. Si entro a esa cuenta no puedo hacer transferencias al estrangero. Ni por 50% de comisión. Directamente no puedo. Que si la quiero convertir en cuenta nómina? Pues no ya que no quiero poner la nómina. Me van a pedir mil cosas y cuando descubran que no meto la nómina tendré comisiones...



Tal como te dije, ya está explicado en el hilo, pág. 122:

Mensaje #1219

Mensaje #1220



> Fui a caja d'enginyers y ya tengo cuenta. Parece que solucionado aunque me dijo la persona que me atendio que Suiza es territorio SEPA *solo unos bancos pero no todos*... pa mi que será mentira, no?
> Ya lo consultaré...



Ay madre...


----------



## nesio (21 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> A mi no me gustó que me hagan realizar 2 envíos de correos. ¿Diferentes personas en cada una de las peticiones? No sé, pero 'pofesional', 'pofesional'... no mucho.



A mi me resulta familiar con los bancos de aquí, que entre visitas y llamadas siempre necesitas ponerte en contacto con ellos como mínimo 3 veces para hacer las gestiones. Y no por eso dejamos de trabajar con ellos -es por otras cosas-


----------



## patsy (21 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es una cosa. Está guay eso de querer ahorrarse hasta el último duro pero, vamos a estar con un mes de cartas (0.70€ el sello de envío a Suiza) *por ahorrarse 3 o 5 euros de un notario y ya está??? *Pero si es lo que valen 4 o 6 bricks de leche.
> No entiendo por qué tanta vuelta por no ir a un notario. Me pierdo ::



Contare mi experiencia:

Primero fui a un notario. "sera mas rapido y mas comodo", pense, "y sera mas seguro porque estos tios sabran mas de su oficio que un policia, como es logico". 

Total, que me voy a un notario. Despues de esperar UNA HORA de reloj (estaba hasta la bandera) consigo que el becario (al notario ni le vi, logicamente) me haga una fotocopia del pasaporte y me ponga el sellito. Cuando ya me lo ha dado y lo ha cobrado, me dice lo de la apostilla, cosa que yo ni sabia. ok, no hay problema. me voy al colegio de notarios, me espero 10 minutos, y solicito la apostilla para el documento. me citan para una semana despues y cuesta unos 15 euros creo recordar. 

a la semana vuelvo, y tras esperar casi media hora (esta vez si habia mas gente) me llevo por fin la fotocopia de mi pasaporte con la apostilla y sellos y hologramas por todas partes. cojonudo, lo envio a swissquote. 

a los 4 o 5 dias recibo una llamada de swissquote diciendome que lo sienten mucho, pero que esa fotocopia no hay dios que la vea. y efectivamente, me doy cuenta de que la foto esta oscurisima y no forma de reconocerme. 

Asi que esta vez, en lugar de repetir toda la puta pelicula via notario-colegio de notarios, decido probar en comisaria. me acerco a la de mi barrio, entro, se lo digo al de la puerta, me dice "espera un momento". al minuto o asi sale con la fotocopia sellada y firmada. gratis, of course. lo envio a swissquote y a los 4 dias tengo la cuenta abierta. 

CONCLUSION: por mi parte le pueden dar mucho por el culo al gremio de notarios. pero mucho mucho. y con arena.


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2012)

Ya he dado con la clave:

Resulta que cabreado, les escribo a través del formulario Web de lo vergonzoso que me hayan estado mareando. El caso es que hoy me han respondido:


Swissquote dijo:


> "Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> We kindly inform you that we could not accept the certification of your identity card, because the name of the person, who did certify the copy, was missing on the **********"



Vamos, que la clave está no en la apostilla (vaya odisea la tuya, "patsy", eso ni Ulisses cop...) sino que se identifique quien hace la compulsa (vaya, vaya amigo forero "espabilao", otra vez me acordé de tí...)



nesio dijo:


> A mi me resulta familiar con los bancos de aquí, que entre visitas y llamadas siempre necesitas ponerte en contacto con ellos como mínimo 3 veces para hacer las gestiones. Y no por eso dejamos de trabajar con ellos -es por otras cosas-



Es posible, pero desde que naces en Suiza, estás obligado por ley a no hacer cosas feas y malas como las que sí hacen en España... ;-)


----------



## nesio (21 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Es posible, pero desde que naces en Suiza, estás obligado por ley a no hacer cosas feas y malas como las que sí hacen en España... ;-)



Claro jejejeje


----------



## supra (21 Jun 2012)

Hoy he recibido la carta con los contratos, clausulas, etc..hace dias que voy leyendo el hilo y mas o menos creo que lo tengo todo bastante claro. Solo que tengo la duda de si utilizamos la opcion de darle la autorizacion al banco para que informe de nuestros datos (opcion B) en caso de una cuenta con dos titulares habria que enviar un formulario por cada uno o solamente haciendolo el primer titular serviria?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Hoy he recibido la carta con los contratos, clausulas, etc..hace dias que voy leyendo el hilo y mas o menos creo que lo tengo todo bastante claro. Solo que tengo la duda de si utilizamos la opcion de darle la autorizacion al banco para que informe de nuestros datos (opcion B) en caso de una cuenta con dos titulares habria que enviar un formulario por cada uno o solamente haciendolo el primer titular serviria?



La autorización de dar los datos *sobre la cuenta* afecta a la cuenta, por lo que si cualquiera de los titulares autoriza SwissQuote a informar sobre la cuenta, pues informará sobre la cuenta (saldos, titulares, intereses, ...).


----------



## hyperrjas (22 Jun 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Yo he hecho mas de 30 transferencias a suiza, desde hace 2 años, ningun gasto y las pasta llega al dia siguiente. Elijo transferencia zona euro, y deja sin problemas.
> Estos son los datos donde transfiero
> 
> Account holder: KeyCollect, Zollikerstrasse 153, 8008, Zuerich, Switzerland
> ...



Pues nada he intentado realizar una transferencia a Swissquote desde Self Bank y me dicen que un mojón. Que el sistema no reconoce el bic/swift y que tengo que hablar con mi entidad.

Llamo a self bank después de 20 minutos con la musiquita puesta me dice que la intentan realizar ellos. Le paso los datos y dicen que no puedo enviar la transferencia porque no existe el bic swift de esta entidad y yo ojoplático :

Le he chapado y nada quedaré un euro en esta cuenta y nada mas.

Son patéticos los bancos expaña.

La he intentado hacer con la opción desde zona euro evidentemente porque con la opción banco de España aparece:
_*
0.3 % sobre el importe, con un mínimo de 20 eur*_

Intentaré con Caja España, según he visto por aquí que es gratis con la cuenta doble click y os contaré.

Saludos!.


----------



## supra (22 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La autorización de dar los datos *sobre la cuenta* afecta a la cuenta, por lo que si cualquiera de los titulares autoriza SwissQuote a informar sobre la cuenta, pues informará sobre la cuenta (saldos, titulares, intereses, ...).



Gracias, es lo que yo también pensaba que era lo mas lógico, pues nada, documentación enviada y ahora a esperar y rezar para que el empleado de turno no ponga ninguna pega a los "papeles". Por si a caso me he curado en salud y he compulsado en el notario pero estos suizos te pueden salir por cualquier lado.


----------



## saboc (22 Jun 2012)

Buenos días:Envíe por correo certificado el contrato firmado,la compulsa del DNI ( notario) y la autorización para que informen a hispanistan de mis datos fiscales...Pero veo que hay gente que refiere que también piden el papelito amarillo de swiss post ,que yo interprete como informativo......Os prometo que me leí todo el foro...Es necesario enviarlo?Hay que firmarlo o hacer algo con el?
Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Por si a caso me he curado en salud y he compulsado en el notario pero estos suizos te pueden salir por cualquier lado.



Si lo has hecho en el notario, con sellitos de colores, tienes un 99% de posibilidades de que todo vata como la seda, suerte!



saboc dijo:


> Pero veo que hay gente que refiere que también piden el papelito amarillo de swiss post ,que yo interprete como informativo......Os prometo que me leí todo el foro...Es necesario enviarlo?Hay que firmarlo o hacer algo con el?



No, lo que yo entendí es que ese papelito amarillo era una facilidad que dan a los residentes en suiza, para que la compulsa de tu documentación te la hagan gratuitamente en el SwissPost. Por lo tanto a nosotros no nos sirve y no hay que utilizarla ni entregarla.


----------



## nekcab (22 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> "...No, lo que yo entendí es que ese papelito amarillo era una facilidad que dan a los residentes en suiza, para que la compulsa de tu documentación te la hagan gratuitamente en el SwissPost. Por lo tanto a nosotros no nos sirve y no hay que utilizarla ni entregarla."



Siento contradecirte, pero es uno de esos "papeles" que precisamente a mí me pidieron (curiosamente sin molestarse en decirme en el mismo correo, que tampoco les valía mi DNI compulsado en comisaría (eso me lo "guardaban" una vez que hice el 2º envío -que majos ellos- )


----------



## saboc (22 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si lo has hecho en el notario, con sellitos de colores, tienes un 99% de posibilidades de que todo vata como la seda, suerte!
> 
> 
> 
> No, lo que yo entendí es que ese papelito amarillo era una facilidad que dan a los residentes en suiza, para que la compulsa de tu documentación te la hagan gratuitamente en el SwissPost. Por lo tanto a nosotros no nos sirve y no hay que utilizarla ni entregarla.



Gracias: Yo interprete lo mismo,que era para certificaciones de residentes en Suiza,y debe de ser asi pues casi nadie hizo referencia a eso y a los que se lo pidieron será por error,pues no veo el motivo.

Un saludo


----------



## nesio (22 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Siento contradecirte, pero es uno de esos "papeles" que precisamente a mí me pidieron (curiosamente sin molestarse en decirme en el mismo correo, que tampoco les valía mi DNI compulsado en comisaría (eso me lo "guardaban" una vez que hice el 2º envío -que majos ellos- )





saboc dijo:


> Gracias: Yo interprete lo mismo,que era para certificaciones de residentes en Suiza,y debe de ser asi pues casi nadie hizo referencia a eso y a los que se lo pidieron será por error,pues no veo el motivo.



En el "papelito amarillo" pone:
"... The service can be used by foreigners during their stay in Switzerland. If you do not wish to make use of the 'Yellow identification for Swissquote', your identification documents must be certified by a notary or a public authority who regularly offers the service of certifying identification documents."

Tal como dice el papel amarillo es para certificar en una oficina de Swiss Post la copia de la documentación de identidad que envías a SQB. Si estás en Suiza, residente o turista, te sirve. Si no, tienes que acudir al notario o a la comisaria para que te hagan la compulsa/certificación. Y como ya sabemos, en caso de hacerlo en una comisaría, parece que a veces los de SQB lo rechazan ya que piden el nombre del compulsador y en las comisarías no suelen ponerlo.


----------



## nekcab (22 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> En el "papelito amarillo" pone:
> "... The service can be used by foreigners during their stay in Switzerland. If you do not wish to make use of the 'Yellow identification for Swissquote', your identification documents must be certified by a notary or a public authority who regularly offers the service of certifying identification documents."
> 
> Tal como dice el papel amarillo es para certificar en una oficina de Swiss Post la copia de la documentación de identidad que envías a SQB. Si estás en Suiza, residente o turista, te sirve. Si no, tienes que acudir al notario o a la comisaria para que te hagan la compulsa/certificación. Y como ya sabemos, en caso de hacerlo en una comisaría, parece que a veces los de SQB lo rechazan ya que piden el nombre del compulsador y en las comisarías no suelen ponerlo.



No te voy a quitar razón. Prueba de ello es que, al igual que has traducido tú, hice lo mismo.

Pero dió exactamente igual: correito al canto enviándoles la hojita amarilla... Puede que sea como dicen por aquí cuestión de suerte... ¿te apetece jugar al juego de enviar correítos postales? En función de eso que la gente decida.... (puedo buscar el correo (el 2º) que me enviaron si alguno le hace ilusión...)


----------



## nekcab (22 Jun 2012)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> en la comisaría doy por hecho que eso de ponertelo en inglés, nanai, pero en una notaría también tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Experiencias?



Acabo de llamar al despacho de un notario y me dicen que para que sea el texto en inglés, la fotocopia compulsada por el notario, a continuación, la lleva a un traductor. Una vez con la traduccion x un lado, y la fotocopia compulsada x otro, la lleva al colegio de notarios, y SOLO ellos, conforman la fidelidad de la traducción.

Pero insisto, por el texto que puse en un post anterior, respuesta del personal de Swissquote, ellos solo quieren que la compulsa venga el nombre de la persona que lo hizo.


----------



## The Black Adder (23 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Pero insisto, por el texto que puse en un post anterior, respuesta del personal de Swissquote, ellos solo quieren que la compulsa venga el nombre de la persona que lo hizo.



Y yo lo confirmo: como ya conté en posts anteriores, cuando los de swissquote me llamaron por teléfono lo único que me dijeron era que la compulsa que les había mandado (hecha en comisaría y en perfecto castellano, claro) no les resultaba válida porque el funcionario firmante no se había identificado. Sólo eso. Ningún problema con que no estuviera en inglés.

La segunda compulsa que les mandé, hecha en una notaría, también está en perfecto castellano, no solicité ni apostilla de la haya ni traducción ni "na de na": una simple compulsa. Y la han aceptado sin ningún problema. Eso sí, una compulsa hecha en notaría tiene un aspecto muy oficial: papel timbrado, sellos relucientes con brillos y estrellitas por todas partes, etc. Y por supuesto no tiene el problema de la identificación del que la hace, porque el notario se identifica perfectamente, en general con un sello que incluye un texto bastante largo.

Así que como digo el idioma no es problema, lo aceptan en castellano.


----------



## nesio (23 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> No te voy a quitar razón. Prueba de ello es que, al igual que has traducido tú, hice lo mismo.
> 
> Pero dió exactamente igual: correito al canto enviándoles la hojita amarilla... Puede que sea como dicen por aquí cuestión de suerte... ¿te apetece jugar al juego de enviar correítos postales? En función de eso que la gente decida.... (puedo buscar el correo (el 2º) que me enviaron si alguno le hace ilusión...)



La verdad es que es engorroso que te toque. Sin duda se equivocaron, y la estadística te la jugó a ti :ouch:. Por lo visto en el hilo, no ha sucedido demasiadas veces -no quiero decir "ninguna más" porque no estoy seguro-, se supone que la gran mayoría de la gente ha abierto la cuenta sin estos problemas.


----------



## p4n (23 Jun 2012)

Otro aquí que ha recibido la contraseña.
Para el que le sirva, mandé la fotocopia.dni compulsada por un notario, en castellano. El papel era un papel de la fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre, con un sello que sale la bandera europea, y por detrás de la fotocopia, un texto con el nombre y dni del notario, un texto legal, y con su firma manuscrita. 3,85€.

Si lo quería en inglés, tenía que ir al colegio de notarios, y me tardaban un par de días en poner la apostilla de la haya, y me cobraban 15€...


----------



## policleto (23 Jun 2012)

A mi me lo ha hecho una notario de la Vaguada (Madrid) y me ha cobrado 3 euros. Solo en español. Le he dicho lo del ingles pero no me ha querido poner la coletilla. Lo he mandado así y cuando sepa algo os lo diré


----------



## Lonchero (24 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La cuenta trading es aparte, no va incluida con la savings.
> 
> La aplicación swissquote móviles va dirigida únicamente para la cuenta trading. Si tienes una cuenta savings poco te importa tenerlo en el móvil donde -además- sería más vulnerable la seguridad. Es como no tener aplicación en el móvil de un IPF...para qué lo quieres?. Y todavía no...pero habrá aplicación.
> 
> ...



Me parece importante, no solamente incluir un cotitular. ¿Es posible posible poner como autorizado a una tercera persona?, como pueda ser un hijo.


----------



## Lonchero (25 Jun 2012)

*Por favor, sería tan amable de facilitarlo. Muchas gracias*



minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, me he estado buscando la vida para diversificar cuentas fuera de Hispanistán. En principio, abriré la semana que viene una cuenta en La Banque Postale, un banco postal sin pretensiones en Francia, sin posibilidad de cambiar divisis ni invertir en fondos, pero con vistas a transferir a un banco de trading francés llamado Boursorama, cuyo portar de inversiones sigo desde hace más de diez años, que sí ofrece la posibiliad de invertir en fondos. Al final, la función del SQB será la de almacén del poco dinero que tengo en caso que tenga que refugiar mi dinero.
> Otra opción que se me ha abierto es la del SEB, el gran banco sueco, que al final admite a los que todavía no llegamos a los 100k€ y que se ha dignado a contestarme. Buenos fondos, buena asesoría financiera, pero comisiones que echan para atrás, aunque al final es una opción muy sólida para considerar.
> Para quien lo desee, tengo los pdf con sus condiciones.



ME INTERESARIA OBTENER EL PDF. mUY AGRADECIDO. SALUDOS


----------



## kikelon (25 Jun 2012)

Bueno, yo envié los mios de notario y sin apostilla en inglés. Me enviaron el password sin preguntar nada. Es cierto que un documento notarial es incontestable, con la cantidad de apuntes y sellitos que lleva :-D


----------



## Actarus (25 Jun 2012)

He estado en Suiza este finde y para mi sorpresa he visto que en los kioscos de prensa había un revista llamada SWISSQUOTE. Concretamente esta:

Mediensatellit GmbH - Title Swissquote Magazine - ePrivate Banking Magazine

Resulta que editan su propia revista y todo, me quedé de piedra jejeje.


----------



## saboc (25 Jun 2012)

eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Unas cuantas páginas atrás, se preguntaba sobre el procedimiento para cancelar la cuenta. En la web de *SQ->support->forms->forms* aparece lo siguiente:
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/dec_ren_v3.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Actarus (25 Jun 2012)

saboc dijo:


> eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Unas cuantas páginas atrás, se preguntaba sobre el procedimiento para cancelar la cuenta. En la web de *SQ->support->forms->forms* aparece lo siguiente:
> ...


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Jun 2012)

Actarus dijo:


> He estado en Suiza este finde y para mi sorpresa he visto que en los kioscos de prensa había un revista llamada SWISSQUOTE. Concretamente esta:
> 
> Mediensatellit GmbH - Title Swissquote Magazine - ePrivate Banking Magazine
> 
> Resulta que editan su propia revista y todo, me quedé de piedra jejeje.



Interesante. En el apartado Readership se puede ver 

"_81 % of the SWISSQUOTE clients are men, 42 years is the average age. They live in urban areas / city.

The Online-Trader (MACH Consumer 2-2011) is a highly attractive advertising target group.

*Hihghest income category CHF 8000 +: 66,3 %*; highest education: 60.3 %, young with a share of 34,1 % aged between 30 and 39 years._"


----------



## Actarus (25 Jun 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Interesante. En el apartado Readership se puede ver
> 
> "_81 % of the SWISSQUOTE clients are men, 42 years is the average age. They live in urban areas / city.
> 
> ...



Curiosos datos. Está claro qué clase de perfiles están abriendo cuentas alli.


----------



## kikelon (25 Jun 2012)

Bueno, un problema que me he encontrado al hacer la declaración de apertura DD1 por internet. Aparte de que la aplicación va DEL CULO, inviable para poco avezados en el manejo de certificados, java, etc, a la hora de poner la cuenta, si incluyo el 'CH' del principio... ¡me cortaba el último 0! el número que he usado es el que pone de IBAN cuando entras a la cuenta. He pensado que igual es correcto dado que la cuenta son tres en realidad terminan en 0, 1 y 2 dependiendo de la divisa, y que quizá ese ultimo número en realidad no es parte del código de cuenta. ¿a alguien más le ha pasado? ¿podéis ver si en el pdf que os ofrece al final como justificante de la notificación os sale bien u os falta ese último dígito?


----------



## nesio (25 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Bueno, un problema que me he encontrado al hacer la declaración de apertura DD1 por internet. Aparte de que la aplicación va DEL CULO, inviable para poco avezados en el manejo de certificados, java, etc, a la hora de poner la cuenta, si incluyo el 'CH' del principio... ¡me cortaba el último 0! el número que he usado es el que pone de IBAN cuando entras a la cuenta. He pensado que igual es correcto dado que la cuenta son tres en realidad terminan en 0, 1 y 2 dependiendo de la divisa, y que quizá ese ultimo número en realidad no es parte del código de cuenta. ¿a alguien más le ha pasado? ¿podéis ver si en el pdf que os ofrece al final como justificante de la notificación os sale bien u os falta ese último dígito?



Número de cuenta en el DD1


----------



## nesio (25 Jun 2012)

saboc dijo:


> En Suiza las cuentas de muchos bancos pueden cancelarse simplemente con un fax. Es muy sencillo, no como los usureros de aqui que te obligan a ir en persona a la misma oficina donde la abriste, y si no puedes pues te van cosiendo a comisiones hasta que puedas ir un día. Encima el BDE les da la razón en eso.. en fin.



El BdE les ha dado la razón en muchas otras cosas, y así nos ha ido a todos


----------



## kikelon (26 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Número de cuenta en el DD1



Muchas gracias!


----------



## kikelon (26 Jun 2012)

Otro tema. No sé si habéis comentado lo de las notificaciones que se tienen conforme entras. Hay una relativa a las 'dormant accounts' ¿Que habéis entendido de la misma?


----------



## nesio (26 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Otro tema. No sé si habéis comentado lo de las notificaciones que se tienen conforme entras. Hay una relativa a las 'dormant accounts' ¿Que habéis entendido de la misma?



Aquí se habló de las cuentas inactivas. Con asegurarse de que el banco no pierda el contacto contigo es suficiente.


----------



## catañol (26 Jun 2012)

Finalmente he probado 3 entidades; la única en que no he podido abrir cuenta es Swissquote, son muy estrictos y no ha valido lo del DNI compulsado por la comisaria, exigen el sello Europeo de un Notario o que al firmar el funcionario de policía o comisario se identifique y con un sello más grande etc... ya les he dicho que lo anulen que ya lo tengo cubierto con otras entidades, por cierto una de ellas sólo escaneando el DNI aunque claro no es Suiza. :abajo:


----------



## eolico (26 Jun 2012)

catañol dijo:


> Finalmente he probado 3 entidades; la única en que no he podido abrir cuenta es Swissquote, son muy estrictos y no ha valido lo del DNI compulsado por la comisaria, exigen el sello Europeo de un Notario o que al firmar el funcionario de policía o comisario se identifique y con un sello más grande etc... ya les he dicho que lo anulen que ya lo tengo cubierto con otras entidades, por cierto una de ellas sólo escaneando el DNI aunque claro no es Suiza. :abajo:



Se pueden saber cuales son las otras entidades que no son tan pijoteras?


----------



## Bcn (26 Jun 2012)

Pero si lo de la copia del notario debe valer 3€ a lo sumo, aún me acuerdo de cuando las hacía yo por tema estudios, hay que ser tacaño. 

Sino también puede existir la opción consulado, cuando me fui a vivir a Australia por el tema visado necesité hacer una copia de 200 páginas o más (por la carrera y tal) y me lo hicieron muy amablemente gratis en el consulado australiano... igual el consulado Suizo puede hacerlo también.


----------



## policleto (26 Jun 2012)

policleto dijo:


> A mi me lo ha hecho una notario de la Vaguada (Madrid) y me ha cobrado 3 euros. Solo en español. Le he dicho lo del ingles pero no me ha querido poner la coletilla. Lo he mandado así y cuando sepa algo os lo diré



Sin problema. Me han enviado ya el número secreto.

Por otra parte. ¿sabeis qué son esos "giros postales" qué venían en el sobre?¿son para enviar o retirar dinero? Es que vienen en aleman y frances y no me entero.


----------



## fragmento (26 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> El escenario que planteas es bastante difícil de imaginar, porque plantea, no ya la suspensión de Schengen, sino los derechos constitucionales. Si las autoridades españolas te prohiben viajar a Suiza (o cualquier país), así porque si, sería violar un derecho constitucional básico. Ese tipo de situaciones se podrían dar en casos extremos, e.g., un conflicto armado, o que seas un delincuente y España te prohiba salir del país, que tengas algún problema en Suiza por el que ellos (los suizos) no te dejen entrar, etc., etc. Pero en una situación normal, no podrían prohibirte viajar a otro país, salvo que se instaurara un régimen al que ahora está establecido en Cuba, o en su momento, en el bloque soviético cuando estaba el muro de Berlín... vamos, que sería casi política ficción.



Cierto. Es una tesis muy escorada al mad-maxismo.
Política ficción... hasta que a algún estado (o conjunto de estados) se le ocurra.
A día de hoy, no descarto casi nada.


----------



## Enterao (27 Jun 2012)

lo que ha debido pasar es que algunos burbujeros han mandado la compulsa hecha por notario lo han visto y ahora exigen eso .

a mi no me pidieron notario ni ostias ,compulsa con sello de policia y me la abrieron pero hace ya mas de un año..


----------



## Enterao (27 Jun 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Pero si lo de la copia del notario debe valer 3€ a lo sumo, aún me acuerdo de cuando las hacía yo por tema estudios, hay que ser tacaño.
> 
> Sino también puede existir la opción consulado, cuando me fui a vivir a Australia por el tema visado necesité hacer una copia de 200 páginas o más (por la carrera y tal) y me lo hicieron muy amablemente gratis en el consulado australiano... igual el consulado Suizo puede hacerlo también.



para darle tres euros a un notario me lo gasto en cafes ...


----------



## supra (27 Jun 2012)

Hay algo que me hecha para atrás de abrir la cuenta en swissquote, y es que en caso de corralito y por alguna urgencia se necesite una cantidad importante de dinero no puedas acceder a el, ya que ni siquiera existe la opción de coger un avión y plantarte en Suiza para sacarlo.Como sabéis este banco solo opera con transferencias y una vez el dinero haya llegado a tu banco español nos toparíamos con las limitaciones que se hubieran establecido para la disposición de efectivo. Solo teniendo una cuenta en un tercer banco "normal" fuera de España y que también esté a tu nombre se podría transferir el dinero allí y en caso de necesidad ir presencialmente a sacar el dinero. 

Así que tener solo la opción de Swissquote no me parece del todo tranquilizadora ya que en un hipotético caso extremo te quedas sin acceso al dinero de forma inmediata, no se como lo estáis contemplado esta posibilidad o si la tenéis resuelta con por ejemplo como decia mas arriba teniendo otra cuenta fuera a parte de la de Swissquote.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Hay algo que me hecha para atrás de abrir la cuenta en swissquote, y es que en caso de corralito y por alguna urgencia se necesite una cantidad importante de dinero no puedas acceder a el, ya que ni siquiera existe la opción de coger un avión y plantarte en Suiza para sacarlo.Como sabéis este banco solo opera con transferencias y una vez el dinero haya llegado a tu banco español nos toparíamos con las limitaciones que se hubieran establecido para la disposición de efectivo. Solo teniendo una cuenta en un tercer banco "normal" fuera de España y que también esté a tu nombre se podría transferir el dinero allí y en caso de necesidad ir presencialmente a sacar el dinero.
> 
> Así que tener solo la opción de Swissquote no me parece del todo tranquilizadora ya que en un hipotético caso extremo te quedas sin acceso al dinero de forma inmediata, no se como lo estáis contemplado esta posibilidad o si la tenéis resuelta con por ejemplo como decia mas arriba teniendo otra cuenta fuera a parte de la de Swissquote.



Tú mismo te estás casi contestando, si hay corralito en España te vas a otro país, abres cuenta, te haces una transferencia y lo sacas.


----------



## saboc (27 Jun 2012)

Ya me llego la contraseña ( por cierto,que complicadita de ver...al trasluz), y voy a enviar desde ing la primera transferencia...mi duda es la siguiente..Se puede poner la cuenta de SQ como cuenta asociada en Ing,para cuando necesite traer el dinero de nuevo?....En caso de no ser asi ,como habéis transferido de vuelta?,....Solo piden BiC e IBAN,en este caso de Ing?. Siento si es pregunta obvia pero no me quiero liar en la pagina de SQ pues mi ingles es mediano.
Gracias


----------



## supra (27 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Tú mismo te estás casi contestando, si hay corralito en España te vas a otro país, abres cuenta, te haces una transferencia y lo sacas.



Si la solución ya ha quedado demostrado que la se, lo único que decia es que tener únicamente la cuenta de Swissquote no es del todo tranquilizador si es que antes no te has abierto otra cuenta fuera, ya que en caso de necesidad urgente antes no hayas hecho todo los tramites para abrir la cuenta pueden pasar varios días.


----------



## nesio (27 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Si la solución ya ha quedado demostrado que la se, lo único que decia es que tener únicamente la cuenta de Swissquote no es del todo tranquilizador si es que antes no te has abierto otra cuenta fuera, ya que en caso de necesidad urgente antes no hayas hecho todo los tramites para abrir la cuenta pueden pasar varios días.



Es que la opción SQB no sirve en caso de _corralito _(bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo), sólo en caso de _corralón _(salida del sistema EUR y devaluación).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Si la solución ya ha quedado demostrado que la se, lo único que decia es que tener únicamente la cuenta de Swissquote no es del todo tranquilizador si es que antes no te has abierto otra cuenta fuera, ya que en caso de necesidad urgente antes no hayas hecho todo los tramites para abrir la cuenta pueden pasar varios días.



Se supone que para las "urgencias" tiras de bancolchon que es la "primera defensa". La cuenta en Swissquote es para cuando los ahorros que tienes son demasiado grandes para tenerlos todos en casa.

También te queda la opción de volvertelos a traer a la cuenta original española, si ha pasado un tiempo prudencial desde el corralito, no será ningun problema traerse divisas a España, ya que el estado estará encantado.

Pero evidentemente la mejor opción es tener una segunda cuenta donde puedas asociar una tarjeta VISA y sacar dinero en efectivo. Precisamente hoy he vuelto de una escapada a Andorra para abrir una cuenta auxiliar que juntamente con SwissQuote forman mi primer bote salvadidas.


----------



## supra (27 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Se supone que para las "urgencias" tiras de bancolchon que es la "primera defensa". La cuenta en Swissquote es para cuando los ahorros que tienes son demasiado grandes para tenerlos todos en casa.
> 
> También te queda la opción de volvertelos a traer a la cuenta original española, si ha pasado un tiempo prudencial desde el corralito, no será ningun problema traerse divisas a España, ya que el estado estará encantado.
> 
> Pero evidentemente la mejor opción es tener una segunda cuenta donde puedas asociar una tarjeta VISA y sacar dinero en efectivo. Precisamente hoy he vuelto de una escapada a Andorra para abrir una cuenta auxiliar que juntamente con SwissQuote forman mi primer bote salvadidas.



Hace días que también vengo pensando en la opción Andorra ya que lo tengo muy cerca de mi residencia, ¿me puedes decir en que entidad la has abierto y si piden un saldo mínimo para empezar a hablar?


----------



## kikelon (27 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Número de cuenta en el DD1



Perdonad que insista en esto. En ese post (y en el pdf resumen) se habla del número de 6 cifras, pero claro, eso sin contar los dos dígitos para cada divisa ¿no? que harían 8 cifras ¿Se deben añadir las 8 cifras en el DD1? o la misma cuenta de 6 cifras pero tres veces una con cada divisa?


----------



## kikelon (27 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Perdonad que insista en esto. En ese post (y en el pdf resumen) se habla del número de 6 cifras, pero claro, eso sin contar los dos dígitos para cada divisa ¿no? que harían 8 cifras ¿Se deben añadir las 8 cifras en el DD1? o la misma cuenta de 6 cifras pero tres veces una con cada divisa?



Bueno, me contesto yo: al final he metido los ocho dígitos y los cuatro 0's que hay delante del número de cuenta. A fin de cuentas es lo que te pone cuando estas operando con SwissQuote, que ese número es el de cuenta.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (27 Jun 2012)

El numero de cuenta te lo pone en negrita al entrar en tu cuenta (sale el iban al completo).


----------



## kikelon (27 Jun 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> El numero de cuenta te lo pone en negrita al entrar en tu cuenta (sale el iban al completo).



Si, pero es que en Payment Services, sí te pone los dos 00 finales como número de cuenta.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (27 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Si, pero es que en Payment Services, sí te pone los dos 00 finales como número de cuenta.



A ver esto me interesa, unos dicen que sólo las 6 cifras (sin contar los 00 ultimos) en los 3 dd1 (uno por divisa), y otros dicen que los cuatro 0, seguido de los 6 numeros y seguido de los 00 ultimos (en total 12), y este mismo numero en los 3 dd1 (uno por divisa). A ver si alguien puede confirmar algo al respecto.


----------



## kikoseis (27 Jun 2012)

No os entiendo. Yo he abierto una cuenta, no tres. Que luego el banco tenida controles internos para separarlas es otra cosa.

Así que como sólo he abierto una cuenta, pues he hecho el dd1 de una cuenta.

Y si el banco de España en algún momento no está conforme, ya pedirá más datos.

No os entiendo con esas ansias de meteros en más líos de los que os piden.


----------



## hyperrjas (27 Jun 2012)

Dos cosas:

1º Donde puede verse la calificación de Swissquote por las agencias moodys, fitch y cia?

2º No es hora ya de cambiar los euros que tenemos en swissquote a dólares? Se prevee el Lunes una gran devaluación del euro si nuestros políticos iluminados no se ponen deacuerdo y no hacen caso a soros Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog

Qué pensais hacer?

Saludos!


----------



## nesio (27 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Bueno, me contesto yo: al final he metido los ocho dígitos y los cuatro 0's que hay delante del número de cuenta. A fin de cuentas es lo que te pone cuando estas operando con SwissQuote, que ese número es el de cuenta.



En su día puse aquí la respuesta de SQB a esa misma duda.


----------



## 0absoluto (28 Jun 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> A ver esto me interesa, unos dicen que sólo las 6 cifras (sin contar los 00 ultimos) en los 3 dd1 (uno por divisa), y otros dicen que los cuatro 0, seguido de los 6 numeros y seguido de los 00 ultimos (en total 12), y este mismo numero en los 3 dd1 (uno por divisa). A ver si alguien puede confirmar algo al respecto.



Como en el formulario tienes que indicar el nombre del banco y la dirección, en realidad da igual que pongas 6 cifras, 8 ó 12, pues El Banco de España puede determinar el numero de cuenta completo perfectamente. 
Yo en mi caso informe de tres cuentas, una por cada divisa, indicando 8 cifras en cada una. Lo hice comodamente desde casa con el certificado digital, porque me no me costaba nada enviar tres formularios DD1 uno detrás de otro, y así me quedaba más tranquilo ante hipotéticas sanciones.

Los datos que rellené, y los problemillas que tuve con los navegadores los conté ya hace tiempo en éste post:
Enviar formulario DD1 con certificado digital


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (28 Jun 2012)

Pues yo al final creo que voy a rellanar los 3 dd1 solo con los 6 digitos de la cuenta, aunque sigo mosqueado con lo de que la cuenta sean solo seis digitos. Con cuentas de seis digitos, y un poco desde el desconocimiento de la operativa real de SQB, lo primero que piensa uno es que esas seis cifras sólo da para 1 millon de cuentas.... y me da a mi que son muy pocas cuentas.... pero bueno, si SQB y el bde dicen que ok, pues nada más que hablar.


----------



## michinato (28 Jun 2012)

kikoseis dijo:


> No os entiendo. Yo he abierto una cuenta, no tres. Que luego el banco tenida controles internos para separarlas es otra cosa.
> 
> Así que como sólo he abierto una cuenta, pues he hecho el dd1 de una cuenta.
> 
> ...



A mi en el BdE de Alcala 522 me dijeron que para cuentas multidivisa habia que entregar 3 formularios. Y no fue porque yo preguntara, sino porque ya debian conocer el tema de SQ.

Por otro lado, yo al entregar formularios en papel en numero de cuenta puse el IBAN (el mismo para las 3 cuentas) y no me dijeron nada.


----------



## Enterao (28 Jun 2012)

uy esto de los 3 formularios para las 3 cuentas me sugiere que las van a bloquear..

no es una mera recopilacion de datos estadistica o contable quieren los detalles.. ..


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Jun 2012)

michinato dijo:


> A mi en el BdE de Alcala 522 me dijeron que para cuentas multidivisa habia que entregar 3 formularios. Y no fue porque yo preguntara, sino porque ya debian conocer el tema de SQ.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo al entregar formularios en papel en numero de cuenta puse el IBAN (el mismo para las 3 cuentas) y no me dijeron nada.



Yo les llamé por teléfono y me dijeron que sólo hacía falta uno 
Esto exige otra llamada al BdE


----------



## kikelon (28 Jun 2012)

nesio dijo:


> En su día puse aquí la respuesta de SQB a esa misma duda.



Muchas gracias. Pues vaya, no se si cambiarlo, ya llevo 4 peticiones de alta ¿en el BdE como borras las notificaciones erroneas, haciendo bajas de cuenta? Y si la doy de alta con 6 números ¿tengo que crear tres con el mismo número y distinta divisa?


----------



## nesio (28 Jun 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Pues vaya, no se si cambiarlo, ya llevo 4 peticiones de alta ¿en el BdE como borras las notificaciones erroneas, haciendo bajas de cuenta? Y si la doy de alta con 6 números ¿tengo que crear tres con el mismo número y distinta divisa?



Notificar su baja supongo que sería lo lógico... pero antes de apelar a la lógica, ¿por qué no pruebas a preguntárselo directamente por mail? En mi caso fueron bastante rápidos.


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Hay algo que me hecha para atrás de abrir la cuenta en swissquote, y es que en caso de corralito y por alguna urgencia se necesite una cantidad importante de dinero no puedas acceder a el, ya que ni siquiera existe la opción de coger un avión y plantarte en Suiza para sacarlo.Como sabéis este banco solo opera con transferencias y una vez el dinero haya llegado a tu banco español nos toparíamos con las limitaciones que se hubieran establecido para la disposición de efectivo. Solo teniendo una cuenta en un tercer banco "normal" fuera de España y que también esté a tu nombre se podría transferir el dinero allí y en caso de necesidad ir presencialmente a sacar el dinero.
> 
> Así que tener solo la opción de Swissquote no me parece del todo tranquilizadora ya que en un hipotético caso extremo te quedas sin acceso al dinero de forma inmediata, no se como lo estáis contemplado esta posibilidad o si la tenéis resuelta con por ejemplo como decia mas arriba teniendo otra cuenta fuera a parte de la de Swissquote.



Evidentemente una cosa es lo ideal y otra cosa es la realidad pura y dura. Por eso, hay que saber valorar la información que se tiene, y las distintas posibilidades que se nos ofrecen. SQ es una buena solución para el caso del corralón, es decir, caso de que nos saliéramos del euro y los ahorros despositados en España sufrieran una fuerte devaluación. El caso que planteas, el del corralito, es posible, pero afectaría tanto si tienes el dinero en SQ, como tu explicas, como si tienes el dinero en España. La diferencia sería si además del corralito luego viene el corralón como sucedió en Argentina; entonces los que tengan el dinero en SQ lo tendrían más protegido.

En cuanto a lo de abrir una cuenta en un banco "normal" fuera de España, como tu dices, tienes una posibilidad sin salir de la Península Ibérica; me estoy refiriendo a Gibraltar.


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Jun 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> 
> 1º Donde puede verse la calificación de Swissquote por las agencias moodys, fitch y cia?
> 
> ...



Buena reflexión. Yo por mi parte, el dinero de SQ lo tengo en Francos y Dólares.


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> uy esto de los 3 formularios para las 3 cuentas me sugiere que las *van* a bloquear..
> 
> no es una mera recopilacion de datos estadistica o contable quieren los detalles.. ..



¿A quién te refieres? ¿Quien va a bloquearlas?


----------



## IzsI (28 Jun 2012)

pero vamos a ver, si no optamos por la opción B de declarar voluntariamente la cuenta a la Hacienda española, ¿cómo pensáis que se van a enterar del dinero que tenemos en la cuenta?

Lo único que podrán decir es que has realizado una transferencia de tal cantidad a esa cuenta, pero no podrán demostrar que el dinero sigue ahí o lo hemos gastado o pasado a otra cuenta ni nada.

Así que ya me direis, o si ponen un impuesto de 1.000€ por tener una cuenta en el extranjero, le decimos que la hemos cerrado y punto, y que llamen a Swissquote a preguntar a ver a donde los mandan.

Yo lo que veo que harán serán subir los impuestos a los intereses generados, que es lo que han hecho otros países en acuerdo con Suiza (Alemania y Grecia creo). Por ejemplo si aquí pagas un 21% por los intereses, pues acuerdan un Tratado con Suiza y los suben a un 50% para las cuentas de los españoles en Suiza, *PERO NADA MÁS*.


----------



## hyperrjas (28 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Buena reflexión. Yo por mi parte, el dinero de SQ lo tengo en Francos y Dólares.



Gracias, cuanto es la comisión que te ha aplicado swissquote por el diferente cambio de divisas?


----------



## Bdyan (28 Jun 2012)

> Lo único que podrán decir es que has realizado una transferencia de tal cantidad a esa cuenta, pero no podrán demostrar que el dinero sigue ahí o lo hemos gastado o pasado a otra cuenta ni nada.



Y la multita de 10.000 por "ocultar" datos que ehh? Que son muchas cosas pero no tontos...


----------



## opilano (28 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, si no optamos por la opción B de declarar voluntariamente la cuenta a la Hacienda española, ¿cómo pensáis que se van a enterar del dinero que tenemos en la cuenta?
> 
> Lo único que podrán decir es que has realizado una transferencia de tal cantidad a esa cuenta, pero no podrán demostrar que el dinero sigue ahí o lo hemos gastado o pasado a otra cuenta ni nada.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Únicamente un apunte: el cierre de una cuenta en el exterior también debe ser comunicada al BDE (mediante el impreso DD1).


----------



## alopaco (28 Jun 2012)

Después de darle muchas vueltas he preguntado al BDE sobre lo de las cuentas en otras divisas y esto es lo que me han contestado:

Muy Sr. nuestro,
En cuanto a la duda sobre la monedas, si se trata de una cuenta con subcuentas en otras divisas, deberá cumplimentar un modelo Dd1 por cada una de ellas.
Atentamente.

Así que voy a tener que mandar otros dos DD1... 
Saludos.


----------



## supra (28 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, si no optamos por la opción B de declarar voluntariamente la cuenta a la Hacienda española, ¿cómo pensáis que se van a enterar del dinero que tenemos en la cuenta?
> 
> Lo único que podrán decir es que has realizado una transferencia de tal cantidad a esa cuenta, pero no podrán demostrar que el dinero sigue ahí o lo hemos gastado o pasado a otra cuenta ni nada.
> 
> ...



Pues amigo mio si vas a hacerlo así vas camino de recibir una bonita multa de 10.000 € solo para empezar, por ocultación de la apertura de la cuenta y a partir de aquí 5.000 € mas por cada dato ocultado, así que tu mismo...


----------



## supra (28 Jun 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Evidentemente una cosa es lo ideal y otra cosa es la realidad pura y dura. Por eso, hay que saber valorar la información que se tiene, y las distintas posibilidades que se nos ofrecen. SQ es una buena solución para el caso del corralón, es decir, caso de que nos saliéramos del euro y los ahorros despositados en España sufrieran una fuerte devaluación. El caso que planteas, el del corralito, es posible, pero afectaría tanto si tienes el dinero en SQ, como tu explicas, como si tienes el dinero en España. La diferencia sería si además del corralito luego viene el corralón como sucedió en Argentina; entonces los que tengan el dinero en SQ lo tendrían más protegido.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de abrir una cuenta en un banco "normal" fuera de España, como tu dices, tienes una posibilidad sin salir de la Península Ibérica; me estoy refiriendo a Gibraltar.



¿Alguna sugerencia de posible banco en el peñón que abra cuentas por un importe mas o menos modesto?


----------



## IzsI (28 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Pues amigo mio si vas a hacerlo así vas camino de recibir una bonita multa de 10.000 € solo para empezar, por ocultación de la apertura de la cuenta y a partir de aquí 5.000 € mas por cada dato ocultado, así que tu mismo...



Yo he dicho que en caso de un impuesto abusivo a las cuentas en el extranjero les diría que la he cerrado, no he dicho que abras la cuenta y no la notifiques, yo ya lo hice hace tiempo al BdE y cuando toque a Hacienda a partir del 2013 así lo haré.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta ¿para que sirven los papeles que te vienen en el sobre con la contraseña?


----------



## nesio (29 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Yo he dicho que en caso de un impuesto abusivo a las cuentas en el extranjero les diría que la he cerrado, no he dicho que abras la cuenta y no la notifiques, yo ya lo hice hace tiempo al BdE y cuando toque a Hacienda a partir del 2013 así lo haré.



¿Y cómo se notifica a Hacienda? ¿Indirectamente con la opción 'B' del 'EU Tax Declaration Form'?


----------



## supra (29 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Yo he dicho que en caso de un impuesto abusivo a las cuentas en el extranjero les diría que la he cerrado, no he dicho que abras la cuenta y no la notifiques, yo ya lo hice hace tiempo al BdE y cuando toque a Hacienda a partir del 2013 así lo haré.



Creo que es igual de obligatorio notificar tanto la apertura como la cancelación de cada cuenta, no creo que colara que cuando te pillaran les dijeses que casualmente ya la habías cerrado pero te se olvidó comunicarlo al BdE.


----------



## Alami (29 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Creo que es igual de obligatorio notificar tanto la apertura como la cancelación de cada cuenta, no creo que colara que cuando te pillaran les dijeses que casualmente ya la habías cerrado pero te se olvidó comunicarlo al BdE.



Te falta mucho para llegar a Botín (que tambien le pescaron).

La trasferencia y cancelación de la cuenta antigua a otra nueva cuenta sin declarar en Suiza (incluso de SQ) u otro país empezaria a borrar rastros.


----------



## IzsI (29 Jun 2012)

supra dijo:


> Creo que es igual de obligatorio notificar tanto la apertura como la cancelación de cada cuenta, no creo que colara que cuando te pillaran les dijeses que casualmente ya la habías cerrado pero te se olvidó comunicarlo al BdE.



Sí ya se que es igual de obligatorio, pero no estoy hablando en el caso de que me "pillen" (ese caso se daría si no tengo la cuenta declarada).

Yo hablo en el caso de un impuesto abusivo por tener cuentas en el extranjero, te pongo un ejemplo: Peggy un viernes en el Consejo de Ministros pone el impuesto, yo el lunes mando una carta al BdE diciendo que hace dos semanas he cerrado la cuenta y es todo legal, supongo que también hay 30 días de plazo para cerrar una cuenta. 

Espero que ahora entiendas a lo que me refiero.



nesio dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se notifica a Hacienda? ¿Indirectamente con la opción 'B' del 'EU Tax Declaration Form'?



Sí, rellenando ese formulario Swissquote se encarga de notificar tu cuenta a Hacienda.


----------



## sapoconcho (29 Jun 2012)

Habéis observado el cambio en la página de la declaración de apertura de cuentas??? 
Antes no era así. Fijaros en las fechas de vigencia y fijaros más en qué se prepara para a partir de 2014 (finales 2013). Todas las anteriores declaraciones dejan de tener vigencia y aparece un único modelo "saldos activos y pasivos con el exterior".... me parece que no va a valer ya con indicar el número de cuenta. Yo creo que están pensando obligar a declarar saldos (tanto activos como deudas)... vaya tela.

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior







Por cierto, ya hay una nueva circular 4/2012 un poco confuso pero que especifica que la 3/2006 (actual y que obliga al DD1) deja de valer el 1/1/2014. En la 4/2012 no aparece la obligación de declarar la cuenta si activos/pasivos son inferiores a 1M€ ya que es el mínimo que obliga a declarar y el 3/2006 que obliga al DD1 queda derogado :8::8::8::8::8:

Aquí me parece que falla algo....ienso:ienso:


----------



## 0absoluto (30 Jun 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> H
> Por cierto, ya hay una nueva circular 4/2012 un poco confuso pero que especifica que la 3/2006 (actual y que obliga al DD1) deja de valer el 1/1/2014. En la 4/2012 no aparece la obligación de declarar la cuenta si activos/pasivos son inferiores a 1M€ ya que es el mínimo que obliga a declarar y el 3/2006 que obliga al DD1 queda derogado :8::8::8::8::8:
> 
> Aquí me parece que falla algo....ienso:ienso:



En la nueva circular 4/2012 (que entra en vigor el 1 de enero de 2013), norma tercera, punto 1, puede leerse: 
"_...* cuando el importe no supere el millón de euros la declaración solo se enviará al Banco de España a requerimiento expreso de este*, en un plazo máximo de dos meses a contar desde la fecha de solicitud._"


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Jul 2012)

Pues eso digo, que no habrá obligación de declarar a no ser que lo pida el bde. Por eso me parece extraño.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## nomada25 (1 Jul 2012)

Hola, sabéis si se puede hacer la declaración de la cuenta al Banco de España en el mismo banco de España, en Madrid. Sería ir a Madrid al BDE, pedirles en DD1 y allí mismo rellenarlo y entregarlo, no se si alguien lo ha hecho así o si se puede.

Por otro lado, ¿cuándo creéis que se entiende que has abierto la cuenta, cuando solicitas los papeles para firmarlos y enviarlos, cuando te mandan la contraseña o cuando ingresas algo o activas la cuenta metiendo la contraseña? y si no has enviado los contratos firmados, ¿se entiende que la cuenta estaría abierta y habría que declararla aunque no vayas a enviar los papeles firmados?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Jul 2012)

Si, se puede ir al BDE pedir el DD1, rellenarlo y entregarlo.

Cuando te envían la contraseña donde te confirman que la has abierto, la fecha (en la que crearon tu contraseña y por tanto se "autorizo") y tu numero de cuenta.


----------



## Alami (1 Jul 2012)

Mientras frau A. Merkel no diga que debe hacerse no es necesario hacer nada, porque el Banco de España ha dejado de existir.


----------



## nomada25 (1 Jul 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Si, se puede ir al BDE pedir el DD1, rellenarlo y entregarlo.
> 
> Cuando te envían la contraseña donde te confirman que la has abierto, la fecha (en la que crearon tu contraseña y por tanto se "autorizo") y tu numero de cuenta.



muchas gracias por la aclaración, un saludo


----------



## kikelon (1 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿para que sirven los papeles que te vienen en el sobre con la contraseña?



Creo que son para hacer otes desde otro banco, como ingresar un talón o algo así. ¿Alguien tiene más certeza de para que sirven?


----------



## nesio (2 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Creo que son para hacer otes desde otro banco, como ingresar un talón o algo así. ¿Alguien tiene más certeza de para que sirven?



Son giros postales suizos, para hacer ingresos en tu cuenta desde una oficina física de Swiss Post, sólo en Suiza claro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Jul 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Mientras frau A. Merkel no diga que debe hacerse no es necesario hacer nada, porque el Banco de España ha dejado de existir.



Mas allá de la ironia, ... los comentarios anteriores sobre no se que artículo que anula la obligación de notificar la apertura de cuentas <1M€, son serios? implica realmente algún cambio a lo dicho a lo largo del hilo?

En resumen: ¿todavía hay que notificar la apertura de SQT mediante el DD1?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mas allá de la ironia, ... los comentarios anteriores sobre no se que artículo que anula la obligación de notificar la apertura de cuentas <1M€, son serios? implica realmente algún cambio a lo dicho a lo largo del hilo?
> 
> En resumen: ¿todavía hay que notificar la apertura de SQT mediante el DD1?



Pues estoy con la misma duda. 

Tras dos tardes de intentos de hacer la declaración telemática en el BdE con el DNI electrónico y no poder acabar satisfactoriamente el proceso, ya había decidido enviar la petición de los impresos DD1 por correo y remitirlos después por correo certificado igualmente. 

Pero la presentación en la web parece que ha cambiado, y que diga más o menos que solo es necesaria la declaración DDX (?) para cuentas > 1M de euros. 

En cualquier caso valdría la pena que fueran más claros, menuda mierda de web y forma de complicar la vida al ciudadano que les mantiene.


----------



## pedrolo (3 Jul 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues estoy con la misma duda.
> 
> Tras dos tardes de intentos de hacer la declaración telemática en el BdE con el DNI electrónico y no poder acabar satisfactoriamente el proceso, ya había decidido enviar la petición de los impresos DD1 por correo y remitirlos después por correo certificado igualmente.
> 
> ...




Uy, lo de complicarle la vida al ciudadano con su "imprescindible" labor es la principal razón de la existencia de mucha Administración. 
Déjelo, no se sofoque: envíe todos los DDx y quédese tranquilo


----------



## minosabe (3 Jul 2012)

¿Dónde veis vosotros los 3 números de la cuenta ahorro? Los que corresponden a cada divisa... Yo sólo tengo en pantalla el IBAN. Y me quedan sólo semana y media para rellenar el dd1


----------



## sapoconcho (3 Jul 2012)

Leed la circular:
Circular 4/2012, de 25 de abril, del Banco...
Os dice claramente que la 3/2006 no deja de estar en vigor hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2013!!!
Por tanto, SÍ, todavía hay que presentar el DD1.

Salu2


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Dónde veis vosotros los 3 números de la cuenta ahorro? Los que corresponden a cada divisa... Yo sólo tengo en pantalla el IBAN. Y me quedan sólo semana y media para rellenar el dd1



Tienes un poco de lío: si te refieres al número de cuenta, son 6 cifras, no 3; si te refieres al código de divisa -el que el formulario DD1 online rellena automáticamente- sí son 3 cifras.

¿Cuál de los 2 quieres decir?


----------



## FlicRose (3 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Dónde veis vosotros los 3 números de la cuenta ahorro? Los que corresponden a cada divisa... Yo sólo tengo en pantalla el IBAN. Y me quedan sólo semana y media para rellenar el dd1



Tienes que entregar 3 DD1 cada uno con una divisa distinta y todos con el mismo número de cuenta.
Yo sólo entregué uno con Euros.


----------



## cieloliquido (3 Jul 2012)

Hola, después de leerme la mitad del hilo, abrir una cuenta, declararla al banco de España, realizar una transferencia a mi cuenta y leerme la mitad final del hilo, al rellenar los 3 DD1 puse el IBAN en el apartado del numero de cuenta y luego leí que el numero de cuenta como tal son los 6 digitos (en negro en la pagina de SQB dentro del IBAN) asi que cancelé los DD1 en francos y dolares y los volví a abrir con esos nuevos datos pero me surge la duda al hacerlo con la de los euros porque a esa le transferí 1000€ y a la hora de cancelar me dice: "En caso de cancelación: Debe hacer declaración de movimientos: Si/No" asi que tengo varias opciones:
a/ Declaro que si he hecho movimiento.
b/ No declaro y vuelvo a rellenar el DD1 con los nuevos datos.
c/ Dejo la cuenta con el IBAN.

Que me recomendais hacer.

Un saludo!!


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Dónde veis vosotros los 3 números de la cuenta ahorro? Los que corresponden a cada divisa... Yo sólo tengo en pantalla el IBAN. Y me quedan sólo semana y media para rellenar el dd1



Los numeros de cuenta de cada divisa se obtiene en SwissQuote en el menu siguiente: My Account / Payment services / Your bank details.
En mi caso son algo asi: 12345600 (CHF), 12345601 (USD), 12345602 (EUR)



cieloliquido dijo:


> Hola, después de leerme la mitad del hilo, abrir una cuenta, declararla al banco de España, realizar una transferencia a mi cuenta y leerme la mitad final del hilo, al rellenar los 3 DD1 puse el IBAN en el apartado del numero de cuenta y luego leí que el numero de cuenta como tal son los 6 digitos (en negro en la pagina de SQB dentro del IBAN) asi que cancelé los DD1 en francos y dolares y los volví a abrir con esos nuevos datos pero me surge la duda al hacerlo con la de los euros porque a esa le transferí 1000€ y a la hora de cancelar me dice: "En caso de cancelación: Debe hacer declaración de movimientos: Si/No" asi que tengo varias opciones:
> a/ Declaro que si he hecho movimiento.
> b/ No declaro y vuelvo a rellenar el DD1 con los nuevos datos.
> c/ Dejo la cuenta con el IBAN.
> ...



Yo elegiría la opción c: Dejo la cuenta con el IBAN


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Los numeros de cuenta de cada divisa se obtiene en SwissQuote en el menu siguiente: My Account / Payment services / Your bank details.
> En mi caso son algo asi: 12345600 (CHF), 12345601 (USD), 12345602 (EUR)



Eso es incorrecto. Las 2 últimas cifras son un código interno de SQB y no forman parte del número de cuenta. *Como ya se ha dicho varias veces, el número de cuenta es el de 6 cifras*, 123456 en tu ejemplo.

Al BdE hay que presentar 3 DD1 con el mismo número de cuenta, uno para cada divisa. Quizás no sea lógico, pero es así.


----------



## marene (3 Jul 2012)

*Solo declarada una cuenta*

Hola:

Hace mas de un mes abrí la cuenta en SQ y la declaré al banco de España, pero solo una cuenta y en moneda EURO, tal y como entonces se recomendaba aquí y creo que hicimos la mayoria. Ahora leo que estais declarando 3 cuentas, una por cada divisa. Los que ya declaramos una solo, abierta hace mas de los 30 días reglamentarios para la declaración, ¿mejor dejar las cosas como están, sin remover, o declarar las otras dos cuentas o subcuentas en CH y $ fuera de plazo? No se como se tomaran esto en el banco de España. No se si sería motivo de sanción.
¿Alguno que estáis en este caso habeis hecho algo?
Gracias


----------



## IzsI (3 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Hace mas de un mes abrí la cuenta en SQ y la declaré al banco de España, pero solo una cuenta y en moneda EURO, tal y como entonces se recomendaba aquí y creo que hicimos la mayoria. Ahora leo que estais declarando 3 cuentas, una por cada divisa. Los que ya declaramos una solo, abierta hace mas de los 30 días reglamentarios para la declaración, ¿mejor dejar las cosas como están, sin remover, o declarar las otras dos cuentas o subcuentas en CH y $ fuera de plazo? No se como se tomaran esto en el banco de España. No se si sería motivo de sanción.
> ¿Alguno que estáis en este caso habeis hecho algo?
> Gracias




Yo estoy en tu mismo caso y lo voy a dejar estar.

Por otra parte decir que han bajado las rentabilidades, cuando me abrí la cuenta ofrecían un 1.4% en USD y EUR y ahora un 1%, y en CHF un 0.5% y ahora un 0.25%, al parecer les estará llegando mucho dinero y tratarán de "parar" esa llegada bajando las rentabilidades.


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Eso es incorrecto. Las 2 últimas cifras son un código interno de SQB y no forman parte del número de cuenta. *Como ya se ha dicho varias veces, el número de cuenta es el de 6 cifras*, 123456 en tu ejemplo.



En ningún banco que yo conozca el número de cuenta es de sólo 6 cifras, pues estarían limitando las cuentas posibles a un máximo de un millón.
De hecho el IBAN para los bancos de Suiza se forma del siguiente modo:

CHkk BBBB BCCC CCCC CCCC C	
B = National bank code
C = account No.

kk es un número de seguridad (para evitar errores) que se calcula con el módulo 97 del resto de números

El modo en que SwissQuote se acomoda a la anterior formula sería:

CHkk 0878 1000 0123 4560 0

Es decir: 
Mod97=kk (variable)
Banco BBBBB=08781
Cuenta CCCCCCCCCCCC=0000123456XY

123456 es el número de cuenta a que tú haces referencia, pero como ves no es completo.
La X no se cómo la usan, quizá para futuras divisas, siempre la he visto a 0.
La Y varía según la divisa: 0=CHF, 1=USD, 2=EUR



nesio dijo:


> Al BdE hay que presentar 3 DD1 con el mismo número de cuenta, uno para cada divisa. Quizás no sea lógico, pero es así.



Amén
Firmado por Luis María Linde (Nuevo Gobernador del Banco de España)

EDITADO: Había intercambiado por error el significado de 'X' e 'Y'


----------



## minosabe (3 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Tienes un poco de lío: si te refieres al número de cuenta, son 6 cifras, no 3; si te refieres al código de divisa -el que el formulario DD1 online rellena automáticamente- sí son 3 cifras.
> 
> ¿Cuál de los 2 quieres decir?



Vamos a ver, primero de todo gracias por responder.
Mira, cuando accedo a sqb SÓLO puedo localizar el IBAN, un número del tipo CH88087810000********. Aunque le dé a la pestaña See details, sigo sin ver números de cuenta por ningún sitio, aunque sí aparece un resumen del tipo:
EUR	0.00 0.00 - 50,000.00 : 1.00% 
0.00
USD	0.00 0.00 - 50,000.00 : 1.00% 
0.00
CHF	0.00 0.00 - 50,000.00 : 0.25% 
0.00
Total (CHF)	0.00 0.00
que en la primera página contiene gráficos tipo pastel.

¿Dónde puñetas está el número de cuenta y/o los números de cuenta para cada divisa?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jordiaseques (3 Jul 2012)

*Comisiones*

Hola,
He leido el resumen y algun post que para devolver el dinero a mi banco en España desde una cuenta savings es:
"Comisión de 2€ por retirada de saldo. "
Alguien lo ha hecho o puede confirmarlo que no depende de la cantidad que me traiga para aquí?
Es que me sorprende que sea tan barato...
J


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Hace mas de un mes abrí la cuenta en SQ y la declaré al banco de España, pero solo una cuenta y en moneda EURO, tal y como entonces se recomendaba aquí y creo que hicimos la mayoria. Ahora leo que estais declarando 3 cuentas, una por cada divisa. Los que ya declaramos una solo, abierta hace mas de los 30 días reglamentarios para la declaración, ¿mejor dejar las cosas como están, sin remover, o declarar las otras dos cuentas o subcuentas en CH y $ fuera de plazo? No se como se tomaran esto en el banco de España. No se si sería motivo de sanción.
> ¿Alguno que estáis en este caso habeis hecho algo?
> Gracias



Yo no me preocuparia porque no creo que hayas incumplido el plazo. Declaraste la cuenta en euros antes de los 30 dias des de que la abriste. Si no has cambiado los euros a CHF o USD, entiendo que aun no has puesto en marcha las subcuentas correspondientes en divisas. Por lo que mi interpretación es que tendrias 30 dias des de que tengas divisas en las respectivas subcuentas. (evidentemente es solo una interpretación)


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En ningún banco que yo conozca el número de cuenta es de sólo 6 cifras, pues estarían limitando las cuentas posibles a un máximo de un millón.



A mi también 6 cifras me parecen pocas, pero yo todo lo que sé es lo que me respondieron los de SQB. Que cada cuál saque sus propias conclusiones.



> Amén
> Firmado por Luis María Linde (Nuevo Gobernador del Banco de España)



Pues no sé si lo dices de coña o no , pero los del BdE me respondieron que de esta manera (3 DD1 con la cuenta de 6 cifras) lo había hecho correctamente.

Así que por mi parte no voy a insistir más en el asunto. Yo lo tengo claro, mis aportaciones están en el hilo y los emails de respuesta bien guardados. Si a alguien le sirven, bien; y si no, pues no pasa nada hoygan.


----------



## jordiaseques (3 Jul 2012)

*Certificado IdCat*

Hola, otra pregunta
Cuando se dice DNI digital, yo por ejemplo con la AEAT utilizo otro certificado digital que no necesita un targetero en el ordenador . Se llama Idcat
IDCAT, Identitat Digital
Funcionará?
Gracias de antemano.
J


----------



## minosabe (3 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por ayudar a los que nos quedamos rezagados en su momento. Bueno, ahora, antes de irme de vacaciones ya podré respirar tranquilo al notificar in person las cuentas abiertas al bde. 
En cualquier caso, sigo con la cuenta a 0 y esto será sólo un escapadero conjuntamente con una cuenta abierta en Francia. 
Por cierto, qué os parece este párrafo que seguro que habéis leído mucho en Important Legal information:
Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services

The products and services presented on this website are authorized for sale in Switzerland and not intended for any person/s who, based on their nationality, place of business, domicile or for any other reasons, is/are subject to legal provisions which prohibit foreign financial services providers from engaging in business activities at these locations, or which prohibit or restrict legal entities or natural persons from accessing websites of foreign financial services providers. *Access to this website is not permitted for persons who are subject to this restriction. This applies in particular to persons domiciled in the USA, Canada, Great Britain, Germany, Italy, and France.*
Esto, da mucho que pensar no??


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Dónde puñetas está el número de cuenta y/o los números de cuenta para cada divisa?



En la parte superior de la 1ª página, son las 6 cifras en negrita que forman parte del IBAN.

Sólo hay 1 número de cuenta, porque sólo hay 1 cuenta. Los números que SQB usa para los cambios de divisa (lo que serían las 2 últimas cifras del IBAN, 00, 01 o 02) no forman parte del número de cuenta "externo". De hecho, el IBAN es único y siempre termina en 00.


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola,
> He leido el resumen y algun post que para devolver el dinero a mi banco en España desde una cuenta savings es:
> "Comisión de 2€ por retirada de saldo. "
> Alguien lo ha hecho o puede confirmarlo que no depende de la cantidad que me traiga para aquí?
> ...



Está en las condiciones y parece que las cumplen, así lo han confirmado varios compañeros en el hilo.


----------



## nesio (3 Jul 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola, otra pregunta
> Cuando se dice DNI digital, yo por ejemplo con la AEAT utilizo otro certificado digital que no necesita un targetero en el ordenador . Se llama Idcat
> IDCAT, Identitat Digital
> Funcionará?
> ...



El IdCAT no te sirve para las declaraciones del BdE. Sólo admiten DNIe o un certificado de la FNMT, como detallan en las Aplicaciones técnicas de la Circular 3/2006.

Yo lo pedí en la web de la FNMT y luego tuve que acreditarme físicamente en una delegación de la AEAT. Una vez hecho esto, lo descargué en mi ordenador (no de inmediato, si no al día siguiente, qué misterio ienso.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, qué os parece este párrafo que seguro que habéis leído mucho en Important Legal information:
> Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services
> 
> The products and services presented on this website are authorized for sale in Switzerland and *not intended for any person/s who*, based on their nationality, place of business, domicile or for any other reasons, *is/are subject to legal provisions which prohibit foreign financial services providers from engaging in business activities at these locations, or which prohibit or restrict legal entities or natural persons from accessing websites of foreign financial services providers*. *Access to this website is not permitted for persons who are subject to this restriction. This applies in particular to persons domiciled in the USA, Canada, Great Britain, Germany, Italy, and France.*
> Esto, da mucho que pensar no??



Yo no veo nada raro. Dice que no pueden ofrecer sus servicios a quien no esté autorizado (en su respectivo país) a contratar servicios en el extranjero. Y que a estas personas, no les está permitido acceder a la web.


----------



## kikelon (3 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Los numeros de cuenta de cada divisa se obtiene en SwissQuote en el menu siguiente: My Account / Payment services / Your bank details.
> En mi caso son algo asi: 12345600 (CHF), 12345601 (USD), 12345602 (EUR)
> 
> 
> ...



OJO que en el DD1 no cabe el IBAN completo, se come un número al final creo. Yo me dí cuenta y por eso lo cambié.


----------



## kikelon (3 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mas allá de la ironia, ... los comentarios anteriores sobre no se que artículo que anula la obligación de notificar la apertura de cuentas <1M€, son serios? implica realmente algún cambio a lo dicho a lo largo del hilo?
> 
> En resumen: *¿todavía hay que notificar la apertura de SQT mediante el DD1?*



Si. Hasta donde yo sé, la nueva normativa no está en efecto todavía.


----------



## cieloliquido (3 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> OJO que en el DD1 no cabe el IBAN completo, se come un número al final creo. Yo me dí cuenta y por eso lo cambié.



Pues a mi me cabian todas las cifras sin el codigo CH al principio, yo creo que depende del navegador por lo que lei.


----------



## txapiss (4 Jul 2012)

le pedí al banco una clave nueva, porque la inicial no la podía leer (problemas de novato)...la fecha del nuevo envío (la clave correcta) es del 19 de junio. El plazo se me acaba el 19 de julio para entregar el dd1, o sería la de la clave inicial??


----------



## Zetaperro (4 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> OJO que en el DD1 no cabe el IBAN completo, se come un número al final creo. Yo me dí cuenta y por eso lo cambié.



Yo metí el IBAN sin el CH y a tomar por culo. Si no les sirve que me llamen por telefono y además que pongan explicaciones para no catedráticos en economía en los formularios que no todos somos unos eruditos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Jul 2012)

supra dijo:


> Hace días que también vengo pensando en la opción Andorra ya que lo tengo muy cerca de mi residencia, ¿me puedes decir en que entidad la has abierto y si piden un saldo mínimo para empezar a hablar?



Resumen, después de llamar y escribir a varios bancos (la mayoria cobraban de 300-500€/año) solo encontré dos opciones "económicas" para no residentes :

- Credit Andorrà: 120€/año, sin saldo mínimo.
- Banc Sabadell Andorrà: 60€/año, para saldos >60K€.

Ambos permiten transferencias y tarjetas de crédito. Comisiones similares pero ligeramente mas bajas en BSA. 

Finalmente opté por CA porque el dinero lo tengo en SQB y la cuenta en Andorra es solo por si necesitara parte de lo de SwissQuote en efectivo o mediante tarjeta de crédito.

Alerta! meter el dinero es gratis, pero para sacarlo por cualquier medio te cobran comisiones significativas (transferencia, talones, cajeros, ...). Por lo que no vale la pena utilizarla como cuenta puente para mover el dinero arriba y abajo.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Jul 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola,
> He leido el resumen y algun post que para devolver el dinero a mi banco en España desde una cuenta savings es:
> "Comisión de 2€ por retirada de saldo. "
> Alguien lo ha hecho o puede confirmarlo que no depende de la cantidad que me traiga para aquí?
> ...




Confirmado con transferencias de 4 y 5 cifras a mi banco en Polonia,justo son 2 euros.


----------



## supra (4 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Resumen, después de llamar y escribir a varios bancos (la mayoria cobraban de 300-500€/año) solo encontré dos opciones "económicas" para no residentes :
> 
> - Credit Andorrà: 120€/año, sin saldo mínimo.
> - Banc Sabadell Andorrà: 60€/año, para saldos >60K€.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información, ya había escrito mails a varias entidades de allí pero por mail no querían decir mucho en lo que a condiciones se refiere.


----------



## kikelon (4 Jul 2012)

cieloliquido dijo:


> Pues a mi me cabian todas las cifras sin el codigo CH al principio, yo creo que depende del navegador por lo que lei.



Ah, sin el CH si cabían, pero ¿El CH no es parte del IBAN?


----------



## 4gatos (4 Jul 2012)

Acabo de presentar telematicamente tres DD1. He puesto com numero de cuenta el mismo para los tres con los 4ceros a la izquierda de manera que declaro diez digitos. Los 00, 01 y 02 no los he puesto pero en cada DD1 hay que colocar la moneda de la cuenta, franco suizo, euro y dolar USA en uno de los campos de la declaración.
En resumen, no he puesto el IBAN pero declaro toda la información: pais del banco, el banco, el numero de cuenta y la divisa.
Del IBAN, me admitía todos los digitos menos el ultimo. Así que he declarado cancelada la cuenta y he presentado lo que he comentado más arriba.


----------



## Actarus (4 Jul 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo metí el IBAN sin el CH y a tomar por culo. Si no les sirve que me llamen por telefono y además que pongan explicaciones para no catedráticos en economía en los formularios que no todos somos unos eruditos



Yo hice igual, es más que suficiente.

Por cierto, el día 27 presentan los resultados del segundo trimestre. Preparaos para ver una subida espectacular en el número de cuentas corrientes


----------



## keo01 (4 Jul 2012)

una pregunta, a los que habeis tenido que enviar información complementaria (es decir, otra vez el dni compulsado por un notario), lo habeis enviado a "pelo" en el sobre, o habeis enviado tambien un escrito diciendo para que es eso que les enviais? Es que con mi nivel de ingles no se si se van a enterar de lo que les escriba XD

Y ya de paso, a que dirección hay que enviarlo?


Por ultimo, habia pensado aprovechar para enviar el papelito de la "opcion B", pero veo que tienes que rellenar el numero de cuenta.... lo envio sin rellenar eso, o me espero a que me manden la clave y entonces lo envio?


----------



## señor eko (4 Jul 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> una pregunta, a los que habeis tenido que enviar información complementaria (es decir, otra vez el dni compulsado por un notario), lo habeis enviado a "pelo" en el sobre, o habeis enviado tambien un escrito diciendo para que es eso que les enviais? Es que con mi nivel de ingles no se si se van a enterar de lo que les escriba XD
> 
> Y ya de paso, a que dirección hay que enviarlo?
> 
> ...



Yo mande un breve escrito contándoles que se lo enviaba de nuevo ya que en la anterior copia no aparecia la identificación del funcionario que me lo sello, como ellos me indicaron por telefono. Es tan facil como escribirlo en español y traducirlo en el traductor del google.

La dirección es la misma a la que enviaste la primera carta (viene en la documentación que tendrás ya en tu poder).

El papel lo puedes enviar sin problemas ya. Yo lo envié la primera vez y no tuve problemas.


----------



## serhost (4 Jul 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Yo mande un breve escrito contándoles que se lo enviaba de nuevo ya que en la anterior copia no aparecia la identificación del funcionario que me lo sello, como ellos me indicaron por telefono. Es tan facil como escribirlo en español y traducirlo en el traductor del google.
> 
> La dirección es la misma a la que enviaste la primera carta (viene en la documentación que tendrás ya en tu poder).
> 
> El papel lo puedes enviar sin problemas ya. Yo lo envié la primera vez y no tuve problemas.



Los que no sabéis inglés merecéis tener problemillas (que no problemones)!! Hay que aprender algún otro idioma en la vida además de castellano.

No sé como si no domináis alemán o inglés os metéis en ese berenjenal, yo en ese caso no me metería.

Pero bueno, si a alguien se le ocurren unos textos típicos que sirvan para más de un forero, los que controlemos algo de inglés os podemos echar una mano, a cambio claro está que escaneéis algún papel para ver como es la documentación que envían y tener todavía mejor documentado el tema de la apertura de la cuenta.


----------



## señor eko (5 Jul 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Los que no sabéis inglés merecéis tener problemillas (que no problemones)!! Hay que aprender algún otro idioma en la vida además de castellano.
> 
> No sé como si no domináis alemán o inglés os metéis en ese berenjenal, yo en ese caso no me metería.
> 
> Pero bueno, si a alguien se le ocurren unos textos típicos que sirvan para más de un forero, los que controlemos algo de inglés os podemos echar una mano, a cambio claro está que escaneéis algún papel para ver como es la documentación que envían y tener todavía mejor documentado el tema de la apertura de la cuenta.



Muchos españolitos no saben castellano y ahí los tienes, abríendose cuentas y cipotecándose hasta las orejas.

No es necesario dominar inglés para abrirse la cuenta. Con haberlo estudiado en el instituto es más que suficiente.


----------



## keo01 (5 Jul 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Los que no sabéis inglés merecéis tener problemillas (que no problemones)!! Hay que aprender algún otro idioma en la vida además de castellano.
> 
> No sé como si no domináis alemán o inglés os metéis en ese berenjenal, yo en ese caso no me metería.
> 
> Pero bueno, si a alguien se le ocurren unos textos típicos que sirvan para más de un forero, los que controlemos algo de inglés os podemos echar una mano, a cambio claro está que escaneéis algún papel para ver como es la documentación que envían y tener todavía mejor documentado el tema de la apertura de la cuenta.



a ver leerlo lo entiendo casi perfectamente, y de hecho me he entendido con ellos las dos veces que me han llamado. Ahora, escribirlo... es otro rollo. Por motivos laborales durante muchos años he leido y escuchado documentos en ingles y al final lo acabas entendiendo, pero si casi nunca has escrito nada... pues no sabes las barbaridades que cometes y como que queda un poco feo XD

Serhost, que documentación te interesa ver? seguramente este todo en la web, parecen del tipo de documentos que estan obligados a enviar, 
un par de libritos titulados: "General Business Conditions and safe Custody Regulations" y "special risks in securities trading", a parte del propio contrato.
Si te interesa algo puedo mirar de escaneartelo, si no lo encuentras en la web.

EDIT: veo dos direcciones, ¿Gland o Zuritch?


----------



## hasta losss (5 Jul 2012)

Llevo un mes con la cuenta y tengo dos malas noticias:
1. Han bajado los intereses al 1% para EUR y USD
2. Te retienen un 35% de los intereses independientemente de que hayas elegido la famosa opción A o la B.

Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior posiblemente ahora me parece más conveniente elegir la opcion A.


----------



## FlicRose (5 Jul 2012)

Pues si, al 1,00%

SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen

Y si, aun poniendo la B me siguen quitando un 35% de los intereses


----------



## cieloliquido (5 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Ah, sin el CH si cabían, pero ¿El CH no es parte del IBAN?



Desde luego el CH es parte del IBAN pero tambien pones que la cuenta está en Suiza, de todas formas como puse en un post anterior he modificado dos de los 3 DD1 (Francos y dolares) para cambiar el numero de cuenta que puse (IBAN sin CH) por el de 6 digitos que se supone que es el correcto (aunque no lo tengo del todo claro) asi que espero que algun dia no les de por empezar a hacer caja buscando fallos en los DD1 :´´´(

Un saludo!!


----------



## nomada25 (6 Jul 2012)

Alguien podría poner un pequeño tutorial (sólo los primeros pasos para acceder a tu cuenta y demás), no se que pasa pero no encuentro por ningún sitio el acceso a mi cuenta, ya tengo el usuario y contraseña pero no puedo entrar.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## FlicRose (6 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Alguien podría poner un pequeño tutorial (sólo los primeros pasos para acceder a tu cuenta y demás), no se que pasa pero no encuentro por ningún sitio el acceso a mi cuenta, ya tengo el usuario y contraseña pero no puedo entrar.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Arriba a la derecha "login bank"
SWISSQUOTE, SWITZERLAND'S LEADING ONLINE BROKER


----------



## nomada25 (6 Jul 2012)

FlicRose dijo:


> Arriba a la derecha "login bank"
> SWISSQUOTE, SWITZERLAND'S LEADING ONLINE BROKER



muchas gracias, parece mentira que no me haya dado cuenta, estoy en las nubes.

Un saludo


----------



## roquerol (6 Jul 2012)

Bueno, ayer fui a correos a enviar la documentación a SwissQuote. 1,50€ el coste de enviar una carta a Suiza y discusión con la de correos porque no veía la dirección del destinatario en el sobre, que estaba muy "abajo" y no estaba segura que fuera un sobre "reglamentario"... y no, no es broma.


----------



## vertedero (6 Jul 2012)

Yo no sé, pero tal como salí de comisaría de compulsar el dni y pasaporte metí el sobre tal cual en el buzón que había justo delante y hace tiempo que disfruto de mi cuenta SWQ!

Ni notarios, ni pagar por enviar el sobre, ni ná de ná. Luego viéndoos a vosotros parece que tuve suerte.

O que a la gente le gusta complicarse...!


----------



## angelangelangel (6 Jul 2012)

*Alternativa swissquotte--------------> lloyds stb*

*-------------ALTERNATIVA SWISSQUOTE--------------------*


Buenas he encontrado una alternativa a SWISSQUOTTE, no obstante esta tambien la tengo. El banco es el LLOYDS STB, es un banco ingles, pero con sede fiscal en las ISLAS MAN, que supuestamente es un paraiso fiscal.
Ventajas, que tenemos sucursal en Gibraltar que son a los gestores que nos derivan.
Este tipo de cuenta es para no residentes, y ademas dan un interes como el swissquotte, sin mantenimiento, ni coste de transferencias.
CONFIRMARMELO alguno por hay, pero vamos yo ya estoy a medias con los tramites con ellos.
Ah, es un banco con mas de un siglo de antiguedad y no es tipo online aunque se pueden hacer todas las gestiones de ese modo para no residentes.
Os dejo el enlace :

Offshore Savings - Lloyds TSB International


----------



## nekcab (6 Jul 2012)

Tiene buena pinta. Pero de momento, ya encuentro la "particularidad" que las fotocopias compulsadas ya deben tener la traducción hecha... (ya especifiqué en unos post's más atrás el pifostio que había que hacer...)


Lloyds STB dijo:


> "...We cannot accept scanned documents. If documentation is not in English, please be aware that we will need to have
> this translated and this may delay your application. We normally retain all documents but please let us know if you want any returning."



Eso sí, tienen el detalle de permitir:
-que lo certifique una entidad bancaria, entre otras...


Lloyds STB dijo:


> "Who can certify a document?
> • Call into any branch of Lloyds Banking Group where
> the staff will be pleased to assist you.
> • Director, officer or manager of a regulated financial services
> ...



-que les envíes el documento original y por lo que se ve, ellos confirman que la fotocopia que acompañe al documento original es real (hay que especificar que te lo devuelvan... aunque claro, como se trate de un DNI, pasaporte... es algo más engorroso)


----------



## Zetaperro (6 Jul 2012)

Hay que informar al BDE si se cambia de divisa?


----------



## nekcab (6 Jul 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Hay que informar al BDE si se cambia de divisa?



Un forero hace unas semanas tras consultarlo al BdE, le indicaron que aunque la cuenta tengas la opción de usar 3 divisas distintas, solo había q notificar aquellas donde se tuvieran ahorros metidos... (busca en post's anteriores para mayor seguridad)


----------



## Zetaperro (6 Jul 2012)

Y si has informado dándoles el IBAN que engloba todas las cuentas?

[YOUTUBE]OztokDEJavE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stolichnayo (6 Jul 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> Bueno, ayer fui a correos a enviar la documentación a SwissQuote. 1,50€ el coste de enviar una carta a Suiza y discusión con la de correos porque no veía la dirección del destinatario en el sobre, que estaba muy "abajo" y no estaba segura que fuera un sobre "reglamentario"... y no, no es broma.



Me lo creo, ya que una no me quería admitir un certificado a Morgan Stanley ya que "los certificados no pueden llevar dos destinatarios".

¿Esto lo mandáis certificado o por qué vais a Correos?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Jul 2012)

Una pregunta,cuando abres una cuenta en divisa que opcion se debe marcar en el formulario dd1?
En entidad de deposito: A la vista
De ahorro

He abierto una cuenta corriente, una cuenta de ahorros y una cuenta en divisa en bancos polacos y los voy a declarar.Entiendo que la cuenta corriente se marca en la casilla a la vista y que la de ahorro es mas que evidente que se marca en la casilla de ahorro pero y una cuenta en divisa donde la marcamos? Alguien que me despeje la duda por favor!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Jul 2012)

Una cuenta en divisas puede ser cuenta corriente/vista o de ahorros. No es un tipo de cuenta per se. Si no sabes qué has abierto pregunta en tu banco.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una cuenta en divisas puede ser cuenta corriente/vista o de ahorros. No es un tipo de cuenta per se. Si no sabes qué has abierto pregunta en tu banco.



La abri simplemente para transferir mis euros hacia alli y despues sacarlos por ventanilla en el banco y asi poder cambiarlos a zlotys donde mejor cambio den y no tiene que ser precisamente en el propio banco.Por lo que deduzco que la cuenta en divisa que abri es a la vista o corriente, o eso pienso!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jul 2012)

Al menos en España hay muy poca diferencia ya entre un tipo y el otro. Normalmente las corrientes/vistas permiten domiciliar recibos, y las de ahorro no. Pero la verdad es que ya cuestan de diferenciar.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Jul 2012)

Bueno, pues acabo de rellenar 9 formularios dd1 junto con mi mujer sobre las cuentas bancarias en Polonia que entregare en el banco de españa el lunes.Me imagino que en el apartado actividad economica, descripcion se referira al sector en el cual trabajamos, o no? Por ejemplo si eres dependiente pondras sector comercio o si eres camarero sector hosteleria.


----------



## policleto (8 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿para que sirven los papeles que te vienen en el sobre con la contraseña?



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????????? :

¿Alguien sabe la respuesta?


----------



## mecaweto (8 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????????? :
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe la respuesta?



Creo que son para si quieres hacer un primer ingreso mediante una especie de "giro postal", o al menos eso me pareció a mi. Ese giro postal deberías hacerlo desde una oficina de correos de Suiza, por lo que no creo que puedas usarlo a no ser que lleves el dinero físicamente hasta allí y te metas en la primera oficina de correos que veas.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Jul 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Yo he dicho que en caso de un impuesto abusivo a las cuentas en el extranjero les diría que la he cerrado, no he dicho que abras la cuenta y no la notifiques, yo ya lo hice hace tiempo al BdE y cuando toque a Hacienda a partir del 2013 así lo haré.





nesio dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se notifica a Hacienda? ¿Indirectamente con la opción 'B' del 'EU Tax Declaration Form'?



¿Entonces a hacienda no hay que comunicar nada de momento sobre las cuentas en el extranjero? ¿Y en 2013 como hay que comunicarlo? Como sigan cambiando las leyes cada 3 meses nos vamos a entretener.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jul 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola,
> He leido el resumen y algun post que para devolver el dinero a mi banco en España desde una cuenta savings es:
> "Comisión de 2€ por retirada de saldo. "
> Alguien lo ha hecho o puede confirmarlo que no depende de la cantidad que me traiga para aquí?
> ...



Si, yo lo he hecho y me han cobrado los dos euros nada mas.


----------



## aticus (9 Jul 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una cuenta abierta y confirmada en Swissquote, pero aún no he hecho ninguna transferencia ya que tengo cierto temor, ¿Es realmente seguro?, por lo que he visto en internet es un banco relativamente nuevo (12 años), con solo dos oficinas en Suiza y con sólo unos 230 empleados. Alguien me da alguna info, por favor.


----------



## 0absoluto (9 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una cuenta abierta y confirmada en Swissquote, pero aún no he hecho ninguna transferencia ya que tengo cierto temor, ¿Es realmente seguro?, por lo que he visto en internet es un banco relativamente nuevo (12 años), con solo dos oficinas en Suiza y con sólo unos 230 empleados. Alguien me da alguna info, por favor.



Perdona, pero no sé que co*o haces abriendo cuentas en un banco del que no te fías.
Si te fías más, puedes abrir una cuenta en alguno de éstos bancos españoles: Banco de Valencia, CAM, NovaCaixa Galicia, Cataluña Caixa


----------



## roquerol (9 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Perdona, pero no sé que co*o haces abriendo cuentas en un banco del que no te fías.
> Si te fías más, puedes abrir una cuenta en alguno de éstos bancos españoles: Banco de Valencia, CAM, NovaCaixa Galicia, Cataluña Caixa



+10000

(10 caracteres)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una cuenta abierta y confirmada en Swissquote, pero aún no he hecho ninguna transferencia ya que tengo cierto temor, *¿Es realmente seguro?*, por lo que he visto en internet es un banco relativamente nuevo (12 años), con solo dos oficinas en Suiza y con sólo unos 230 empleados. Alguien me da alguna info, por favor.



*En este mundo, ninguna cosa es cierta salvo la muerte y los impuestos. (Benjamin Franklin)*

Tus dudas estan resueltas a lo largo del hilo, en su momento se aportaron datos y artículos sobre la supuesta o dudada fiabilidad del banco. Usa el buscador del hilo si tu temor no es suficiente como para hacer el esfuerzo de leertelo todo entero.


----------



## aticus (9 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Perdona, pero no sé que co*o haces abriendo cuentas en un banco del que no te fías.
> Si te fías más, puedes abrir una cuenta en alguno de éstos bancos españoles: Banco de Valencia, CAM, NovaCaixa Galicia, Cataluña Caixa



Cero: Con no responder tenías suficiente. No tienes que ser mal educado.


----------



## aticus (9 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Perdona, pero no sé que co*o haces abriendo cuentas en un banco del que no te fías.
> Si te fías más, puedes abrir una cuenta en alguno de éstos bancos españoles: Banco de Valencia, CAM, NovaCaixa Galicia, Cataluña Caixa




Con no responder tenías, no tienes por que ser insolente.


----------



## nesio (9 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Cero: Con no responder tenías suficiente. No tienes que ser mal educado.



Las formas de 0absoluto quizás no sean las adecuadas, pero el contenido de su mensaje está claro y lo comparto.


----------



## serhost (9 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Las formas de 0absoluto quizás no sean las adecuadas, pero el contenido de su mensaje está claro y lo comparto.



Pues yo no, ale!

Este hilo es precisamente para hablar de esta entidad y algunos foreros ya han mostrado en este y más hilos amén de algún artículo de su blog, su opinión acerca de SwissQuote.

A mi también me parece un banco pequeño y además, dadas las "sombras": prohibido operar en EEUU por "poca transparencia" y dedicado en gran parte al negocio del FOREX según dicen algunos foreros pues me tira algo para atrás, para qué negarlo.

No se trata de convencer a nadie para que abra o no la cuenta, simplemente de hablar de sus pros y contras.

Cualquiera puede dudar de SQ, yo por ejemplo dudo y por eso no me he abierto la cuenta con ellos. ¿Me equivocaré? ¿No me equivocaré? El tiempo lo dirá, nadie puede tener la razón siempre.


----------



## angek (9 Jul 2012)

Hola amigas. 


Me han mandado por fin la carta con el password pero.. ¡No se ve apenas!. 

Estoy intentando acceder mediante "login bank" y no consiente. 

Les he escrito para que me manden otro papelaco.

¿Os ha pasado lo mismo?


----------



## nesio (10 Jul 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Cualquiera puede dudar de SQ, yo por ejemplo dudo y por eso no me he abierto la cuenta con ellos. ¿Me equivocaré? ¿No me equivocaré? El tiempo lo dirá, nadie puede tener la razón siempre.



Bien cierto. La diversidad de opiniones es enriquecedora.

También es cierto, como dice EstudianteTesorero, que haciendo un buen uso del buscador en el hilo se puede encontrar suficiente información para resolver estas dudas (o crear más, quien sabe ).


----------



## aticus (10 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> Hola amigas.
> 
> 
> Me han mandado por fin la carta con el password pero.. ¡No se ve apenas!.
> ...



Yo lo recibí hace unos 10 días, es cierto que cuesta algo ver claramente el password, pero con un poco de paciencia logré verlo y entré sin ningún problema en la cuenta. Suerte


----------



## ivanbg (10 Jul 2012)

La conexión esta cifrada. He consultado su página web, y te dan una manera sencilla de comprobar que esta cifrada bajo SSL:

SWISSQUOTE, SWITZERLAND'S LEADING ONLINE BROKER

En Security Recommendations and Encryption:

"Our Customer’s Security is our utmost concern. We do everything in our power to make Internet banking as secure as possible. Our security systems use state-of-the-art encryption techniques and it is almost impossible for an unauthorized person to access your account or place orders. We are convinced that E-banking is much more secure than orders transmitted by physical mail. 

The 128-bit SSL encryption used on our website is not visible at first sight and is not displayed as such in your browser. The reason is that the encrypted data (e.g. account data) flows along non-secure data (e.g. stock prices). 

If you want to check the level of encryption, proceed as follows :
Internet Explorer
Log into your account via the ‘Login’ button
Right-click within the account’s frame (where your stocks are listed)
Choose ‘Properties’
In the following window, you’ll notice that the information displayed is encrypted with the SSL-protocol (https.
Firefox
Log into your account via the ‘Login’ button
Right-click within the account’s frame (where your stocks are listed)
Choose ‘This Frame’, then ‘View Frame Info’
In the following window, you’ll notice that the information displayed is encrypted with the SSL-protocol (https"

Lo he comprobado y es correcto. Tienen un certificado de Verisign, uno de los proveedores con más fama.

Lo que si es cierto, es que estamos acostumbrados a que nos aparezca el https desde el principio en nuestro navegador, pero la seguridad de Swissquote es igual de buena que la de cualquier otro banco español (yo diría que mejor debido a la tarjeta de coordenadas, que por cierto, por lo que he leído cambia cada año...)




Eismann dijo:


> Si la conexión no está cifrada "cualquiera" podría ver lo que nosotros vemos mientras estamos en la página del banco.
> También podría realizar operaciones, aunque si se pide alguna clave de la tarjeta de esa que te dan, debería engañarnos para que la metamos, pero posible es.
> Si no cerramos la sesión, y han capturado la coo.kie que usamos, podrían entrar cuando quisieran a nuestra cuenta, aunque no hacer operaciones ya que no tienen la tarjeta de claves. Esto suponiendo que te pidan una clave para realizar operaciones, que no lo sé porque tengo la cuenta a cero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bcn (10 Jul 2012)

Es que la gente está usando SwissQuote como si fuera el Credit Suisse, la Banque Cantonale Vaudoise o el Banco Santander, esto es, bancos universales cuyo objetivo es captar depósitos para prestarlos a otros clientes y ganar un rendimiento con la diferencia de tipos. Este no es el principal negocio de SQ, se puede abrir cuentas con ellos pero no darán hipotecas con ellas, así que si el modelo de negocio es considerado arriesgado deberíais pensaroslo dos veces antes de meter el dinero ahí.

Dicho esto, tiene licencia bancaria por lo que está sujeto a la supervisión de la FINMA y además cotiza en bolsa, por lo que en este sentido es un banco fiable, la única preocupación que nadie podria tener es el mencionado estilo de negocio. De todos modos hay que recordar que existe una garantía de depósitos al ser un banco.


----------



## ivanbg (10 Jul 2012)

La cuestión es la siguiente: ¿Por que nos da más confianza un banco español que SwissQuote? ¿Por qué el modelo de negocio es más seguro?

Ya se esta viendo en estos momentos momentos que el modelo de negocio de Bankia, y otras cajas era muy "seguro"... Por eso están en quiebra...

En este mundo no hay nada seguro, pero ahora mismo me fío más de cualquier banco suizo que de uno español...


----------



## angek (10 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Yo lo recibí hace unos 10 días, es cierto que cuesta algo ver claramente el password, pero con un poco de paciencia logré verlo y entré sin ningún problema en la cuenta. Suerte



¿Para entrar es en Login Bank o en Login Premium?




A ver. Creo que es en Bank, pero no engancha ninguna de las posibles interpretaciones del password.


----------



## sapoconcho (10 Jul 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Es que la gente está usando SwissQuote como si fuera el Credit Suisse, la Banque Cantonale Vaudoise o el Banco Santander, esto es, bancos universales cuyo objetivo es captar depósitos para prestarlos a otros clientes y ganar un rendimiento con la diferencia de tipos. Este no es el principal negocio de SQ, se puede abrir cuentas con ellos pero no darán hipotecas con ellas, así que si el modelo de negocio es considerado arriesgado deberíais pensaroslo dos veces antes de meter el dinero ahí.
> 
> Dicho esto, tiene licencia bancaria por lo que está sujeto a la supervisión de la FINMA y además cotiza en bolsa, por lo que en este sentido es un banco fiable, la única preocupación que nadie podria tener es el mencionado estilo de negocio. De todos modos hay que recordar que existe una garantía de depósitos al ser un banco.



Completamente de acuerdo. No se trata de fiarse por fiarse sino de ver las características del banco.
Como bien dice el forero Bcn, estos señores no dejan de ser un banco con ficha de operador bancario que, actualmente, ofrecen cuentas de ahorro y además con unas comisiones super-interesantes (al menos de momento). Para mi, en principio, es suficiente, más que nada porque no puedo viajar a Suiza, Luxemburgo o Chiquitistán a abrir una cuenta y menos permitirme comisiones de más de 300 o 400 leros anuales.

Por otro lado, a la mayoría de los bancos españoles, con su negocio tradicional, no les ha ido tan bien no??

Y además, cuántos españoles tiene una cuenta en inversis o similar? o en un operador broker extranjero? miles y miles y no quiere decir que vayan a perder su dinero. Esperemos 

Salu2


----------



## ivanbg (10 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> ¿Para entrar es en Login Bank o en Login Premium?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el login bank


----------



## kikelon (10 Jul 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Es que la gente está usando SwissQuote como si fuera el Credit Suisse, la Banque Cantonale Vaudoise o el Banco Santander, esto es, bancos universales cuyo objetivo es captar depósitos para prestarlos a otros clientes y ganar un rendimiento con la diferencia de tipos. Este no es el principal negocio de SQ, se puede abrir cuentas con ellos pero no darán hipotecas con ellas, así que si el modelo de negocio es considerado arriesgado deberíais pensaroslo dos veces antes de meter el dinero ahí.
> 
> Dicho esto, tiene licencia bancaria por lo que está sujeto a la supervisión de la FINMA y además cotiza en bolsa, por lo que en este sentido es un banco fiable, la única preocupación que nadie podria tener es el mencionado estilo de negocio. De todos modos hay que recordar que existe una garantía de depósitos al ser un banco.



Si no conceden hipotecas mejor que mejor. En todo caso su cobertura sobre depósitos (la cobertura del gobierno suizo) es de 100.000 CHF, que además son más euros que en la UE por la cotización actual.
El modelo de negocio de cualquier banco es arriesgado, por eso son auditados, aunque en españa se haga de cualquier manera y con mentiras a tutiplen, desde luego inspira más confianza una entidad suiza que una española. No recuerdo que estos últimos 10 años haya caido ningún banco suizo y sin embargo los españoles, empezando por las cajas, están todos al borde.


----------



## Euro go home (10 Jul 2012)

¿Alguien sabe que pasaría con los euros depositados en SQ en el caso de que mañana sin avisar la UE se fuese al cuerno, o sea, en el caso de que de un día para otro desapareciese el euro y cada pais volviese a su moneda? si tienes tus euros en España, está claro que pasaría (o no tan claro, pero supongo que cambiazo a nueva moneda, devaluación, etc) pero con euros fuera del pais, en un pais que no tiene el euro como moneda, ¿lo cambiarian automáticamente a CHF? pero no tendrían por qué hacerlo, igual la cuenta indicaria 0, ya que al ser una moneda inexistente, no la podrían cambiar por nada...¿que pensais?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Jul 2012)

Euro go home dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que pasaría con los euros depositados en SQ en el caso de que mañana sin avisar la UE se fuese al cuerno, o sea, en el caso de que de un día para otro desapareciese el euro y cada pais volviese a su moneda? si tienes tus euros en España, está claro que pasaría (o no tan claro, pero supongo que cambiazo a nueva moneda, devaluación, etc) pero con euros fuera del pais, en un pais que no tiene el euro como moneda, ¿lo cambiarian automáticamente a CHF? pero no tendrían por qué hacerlo, igual la cuenta indicaria 0, ya que al ser una moneda inexistente, no la podrían cambiar por nada...¿que pensais?



Es un tema interesante sobre el que he pensado sin demasiados resultados, y similar a que el euro se transformara en dos euros (fuerte vs débil). Solo deduzco que el euro no petará de un dia para otro, sino que será una disolución negociada donde los países diluyentes negociaran las condiciones y los procesos. Por tanto creo que es imposible saberlo, yo por si acaso, en esas circunstancias miraré de haber cambiado los euros por CHFs o USD o vete a saber.


----------



## roquerol (10 Jul 2012)

Euro go home dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que pasaría con los euros depositados en SQ en el caso de que mañana sin avisar la UE se fuese al cuerno, o sea, en el caso de que de un día para otro desapareciese el euro y cada pais volviese a su moneda? si tienes tus euros en España, está claro que pasaría (o no tan claro, pero supongo que cambiazo a nueva moneda, devaluación, etc) pero con euros fuera del pais, en un pais que no tiene el euro como moneda, ¿lo cambiarian automáticamente a CHF? pero no tendrían por qué hacerlo, igual la cuenta indicaria 0, ya que al ser una moneda inexistente, no la podrían cambiar por nada...¿que pensais?



Habrá que ir observando los acontecimientos y tener el ratón listo para pasar los €'s a $'s o a CHF's...


----------



## nesio (10 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Si no conceden hipotecas mejor que mejor. En todo caso su cobertura sobre depósitos (la cobertura del gobierno suizo) es de 100.000 CHF, *que además son más euros que en la UE por la cotización actual*.
> El modelo de negocio de cualquier banco es arriesgado, por eso son auditados, aunque en españa se haga de cualquier manera y con mentiras a tutiplen, desde luego inspira más confianza una entidad suiza que una española. No recuerdo que estos últimos 10 años haya caido ningún banco suizo y sin embargo los españoles, empezando por las cajas, están todos al borde.



100.000 CHF son 83.260 EUR a día de hoy.

Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo demás. :Aplauso:


----------



## aticus (10 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> ¿Para entrar es en Login Bank o en Login Premium?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para entrar en login no en premium


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Jul 2012)

Esto de las divisas es muy goloso y muy arriesgado no lo voy a negar puesto que mis cuentas en Polonia en pln(zlotys)en un mes y a como esta hoy el zloty con respecto al euro puedo decir que llevo como unos 400 euros de mas de mometo.Yo cambie una cantidad de euros el mes pasado en zlotys y viendolo hoy a como esta el cambio pues me esta dando ese beneficio(una maravilla) y que siga bajando el zloty.Aunque soy consciente que como suba pues podria palmar dinero pero bueno.....!! De momento no es asi y muy contento.El tener tus ahorros en otra divisa que no es el euro tiene este riesgo, depende de muchos factores.
1 euro= 4,18 zlotys en este momento y en este dia.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Jul 2012)

Y eso solo en el cambio del dia a dia.Otra cosa que no he comentado son los intereses que me dan esas cuentas que teniendolo al 7% al 6% al 5,50% y al 4,35% no puedo quejarme y encima la inflacion esta por debajo del 4% una maravilla!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nesio (10 Jul 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y eso solo en el cambio del dia a dia.Otra cosa que no he comentado son los intereses que me dan esas cuentas que teniendolo al 7% al 6% al 5,50% y al 4,35% no puedo quejarme y encima la inflacion esta por debajo del 4% una maravilla!!!!!!!!!!!



Ande, deje de ponernos los dientes largos y haga el favor de buscarnos un banco por allí que permita abrir cuenta online para no residentes, no tenga comisiones y ofrezca tarjeta de crédito gratis . Vamos, tipo DKB pero en zlotys :


----------



## minosabe (11 Jul 2012)

Pues no hay ningún secreto, puedes abrir cuenta on-line en Polonia en el MIllenium bank, como no residente. La única pega es que el Millenium es filial de un banco portugués:no:


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Pues no hay ningún secreto, puedes abrir cuenta on-line en Polonia en el MIllenium bank, como no residente. La única pega es que el Millenium es filial de un banco portugués:no:



Pues yo tengo parte de mis ahorros en el millennium bank y muy contento!! Y para nada tengo que temer que sea filial de un banco portugues.Ellos estan dando 7% hasta 25000 pln(zlotys) de 25000 a 50000 al 6% de 50000 a 100000 al 5,50 y todo por un año.Hasta agosto esta la oferta.
ING polska tengo deposito al 5,50 durante un año, pero no puedes abrirlo on-line si no eres residente.


----------



## egarenc (11 Jul 2012)

una pregunta, a la hora de hacer la declaración mediante DD1 correspondiente, si has enviado el joint account agreement, se debe de indicar como cotitular a esa persona en dicho formulario? me refiero, el joint account es a todos los efectos cotitular, o es una especie de autorizado? gracias


----------



## kosfer (12 Jul 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo parte de mis ahorros en el millennium bank y muy contento!! Y para nada tengo que temer que sea filial de un banco portugues.Ellos estan dando 7% hasta 25000 pln(zlotys) de 25000 a 50000 al 6% de 50000 a 100000 al 5,50 y todo por un año.Hasta agosto esta la oferta.
> ING polska tengo deposito al 5,50 durante un año, pero no puedes abrirlo on-line si no eres residente.




Duros a cuatro pesetas, no dan en ningún lado, si dan más rentabilidad es pq el riesgo es mayor. Hace algunos años, a todo el mundo le dio por pedir hipotecas en yenes a un tipo de interés bajísimo... Todo funcionó estupendamente durante bastantes años, hasta que la cosa se torció y ahora el que contrató una hipoteca en yenes, se da cuenta de que después de varios años pagándola, debe más que lo que pidió al principio. En el 2009 todos los analistas daban por muerto al dólar e incluso alguno pronosticaba que llegaría a cotizar a 2 dólares por euro, sin embargo ahora es al revés... Muchos ven al dólar alcanzar la paridad con el euro... 

En fin, ni antes me creía que el euro iba a llegar a 2 dólares, ni ahora me creo que vaya a llegar a 1. A mi me pagan en euros y pago en euros y estoy más tranquilo que teniendo cualquier otra moneda. Es una opinión personal, pero creo que el euro acabará apreciándose y bastante...


----------



## Kid (12 Jul 2012)

A modo de curiosidad sobre del DD1.
En el BdE de Barcelona, el funcionario de turno no me ha permitido dejar en blanco los importes de apertura de la cuenta (de las 3 cuentas). Me ha dicho que si es una apertura y no un traslado de fondos entre países, he de poner "0" (y no dejarlo en blanco). Una mera apreciación burocrática, pero creo que conviene matizarla, pues creo haber leído repetidas veces en este mismo hilo que la cantidad se "dejaba en blanco".
Por lo demás ningún problema, ni con los 3 impresos, ni con los 6 dígitos del número de cuenta.
Salut.


----------



## nesio (12 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> una pregunta, a la hora de hacer la declaración mediante DD1 correspondiente, si has enviado el joint account agreement, se debe de indicar como cotitular a esa persona en dicho formulario? me refiero, el joint account es a todos los efectos cotitular, o es una especie de autorizado? gracias



En el "joint account agreement" se indican los cotitulares, los mismos que luego hay que reflejar en el DD1.


----------



## policleto (12 Jul 2012)

Los formularios DD1 si se envian por correo ¿sabéis si te devuelven luego por correo las autocopias selladas?


----------



## nesio (12 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Pues no hay ningún secreto, puedes abrir cuenta on-line en Polonia en el MIllenium bank, como no residente. La única pega es que el Millenium es filial de un banco portugués:no:



Un par de apuntes: al rellenar el formulario, el teléfono de contacto tiene un +48 delante y no permite cambiarlo; y las tarjetas de crédito/débito sólo son gratuitas bajo ciertas condiciones.


----------



## taipan (12 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Un par de apuntes: al rellenar el formulario, el teléfono de contacto tiene un +48 delante y no permite cambiarlo; y las tarjetas de crédito/débito sólo son gratuitas bajo ciertas condiciones.



Sin animo de ofender, ¿por que no abris un hilo sobre este banco y las cuentas en Polonia en otro hilo? 

La gente se puede liar cuando lee cosas de rellenar formularios, tarjetas, etc que no corresponden a SQB...

Gracias


----------



## nekcab (12 Jul 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender, ¿por que no abris un hilo sobre este banco y las cuentas en Polonia en otro hilo?
> 
> La gente se puede liar cuando lee cosas de rellenar formularios, tarjetas, etc que no corresponden a SQB...
> 
> Gracias



Secundo la moción.


----------



## nekcab (12 Jul 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> una pregunta, a los que habeis tenido que enviar información complementaria (es decir, otra vez el dni compulsado por un notario), lo habeis enviado a "pelo" en el sobre, o habeis enviado tambien un escrito diciendo para que es eso que les enviais? Es que con mi nivel de ingles no se si se van a enterar de lo que les escriba XD. ..."



Yo, tras un montón de "dires y diretes", hice lo que tú, enviar el último documento solicitado "a pelo", cansado ya de tanta pega con la documentación... no hubo problema.

Pero vamos, como sugerencia, acompañar la documentación que os requieran con, p.e., la fotocopia del resguardo que el cliente se queda donde aparece el nº de cuenta, o en su defecto, escrito a mano dicho nº (es lo que me respondieron cuando les pregunté si pasaba algo por enviar "a pelo" dicho documento)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jul 2012)

Kid dijo:


> A modo de curiosidad sobre del DD1.
> En el BdE de Barcelona, el funcionario de turno no me ha permitido dejar en blanco los importes de apertura de la cuenta (de las 3 cuentas). Me ha dicho que si es una apertura y no un traslado de fondos entre países, he de poner "0" (y no dejarlo en blanco). Una mera apreciación burocrática, pero creo que conviene matizarla, pues creo haber leído repetidas veces en este mismo hilo que la cantidad se "dejaba en blanco".
> Por lo demás ningún problema, ni con los 3 impresos, ni con los 6 dígitos del número de cuenta.
> Salut.



Curioso, este mismo martes llevé 4 impresos DD1 para aperturas con el saldo en blanco y la funcionaria que me atendió (también de BdE de BCN) no me dijo nada. Lo que si me comentó es que estaban tramitando *cientos* de DD1 en los últimos meses :XX::XX:


----------



## marene (12 Jul 2012)

*Sigo en duda con los DD1*

Perdonad que insista con el tema de los DD1. Yo declare solo un DD1 con el IBAN terminado en 00 y moneda Euro. He consultado por correo al BdE sobre si tengo que hacer 3 nuevos y cancelar el anterior, 2 complementarios en CHF y $ o estaba bien lo que hice. En 2 correos me contestan lo siguiente:

Correo 1:

"Si la cuenta está denominada en una única moneda, aunque sea multidivisa, es decir que en la misma puedan realizarse apuntes de abono/ adeudo en otras divisas cuyo contravalor a la moneda de la cuenta genera el correspondiente apunte contable, solamente ha de declarar esta cuenta.

Otra cosa es que la cuenta existan subcuentas que le permitan tratar separadamente en cada una de las divisas los apuntes que se produzca. En este caso debe declara tantos modelos Dd1 como subcuentas tenga.

Aclararle que como número de cuenta ha de hacerse constar el asignado por la entidad de crédito en la que esté abierta, que habitualmente en el caso de cuentas denominadas en una divisa con varias subcuentas en otras divisas, suelen tener la misma raíz y diferenciarse en un dígito que identifica a cada una de las subcuentas."

Tras seguir teniendo dudas vuelvo a preguntar, indicando que es Swissquote y lo de las tres subcuentas, y me contestan. 
Correo 2:
"En el caso que expone debe declarar un DD1 cada uno de ellos con el nº de código de la cuenta asignado por la entidad en la que están abiertas."

Sigo sin tener claro si hay que declarar, ademas del que ya hice, otros 2 DD1 con el IBAN terminado en 00 e indicando CHF y $, o si son tres nuevos DD1 terminando el IBAN en 00(CHF), 01 ($), 02 (eur), y por tanto cancelar el que hice.
Estoy fuera del plazo de los 30 dias, pero quiero declararlo y que pase lo que que tenga que pasar.
Otra duda: Si hay un cotitular, al declarar el DD1 del titular ya se indica, o es necesario que el cotitular tambien haga una declaración personalizada.
Sigo en un mar de dudas

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> Sigo sin tener claro si hay que declarar, *ademas del que ya hice, otros 2 DD1 con el IBAN terminado en 00 e indicando CHF y $*.
> ...
> Estoy fuera del plazo de los 30 dias, pero quiero declararlo y que pase lo que que tenga que pasar.
> ...
> ...



Yo haría exactamente esto. 

Yo entregué 3 DD1 con el mismo número de cuenta (y el resto de datos iguales) con la única diferencia de la divisa, al entregar comenté que era una sola cuenta multidivisa y me dijeron que OK.

Del plazo no te preocupes, entre que no tienes saldo en divisas y que es mejor entregarlo 5 dias tarde que no entregarlo, tira millas.

En los DD1 te preguntan por el numero de cotitulares (pones 2) y su nombre y DNI va en el reverso del DD1. Tienes que ponerlo en los 3 DD1s de las tres divisas.


----------



## sapoconcho (12 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> Perdonad que insista con el tema de los DD1. Yo declare solo un DD1 con el IBAN terminado en 00 y moneda Euro. He consultado por correo al BdE sobre si tengo que hacer 3 nuevos y cancelar el anterior, 2 complementarios en CHF y $ o estaba bien lo que hice. En 2 correos me contestan lo siguiente:
> 
> Correo 1:
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta esto que te han dicho, entiendo que te están indicando que hay que presentar 3 DD1, cada uno con el número de cuenta correspondiente (diferente número final) y su divisa correspondiente.

Salu2.


----------



## marene (12 Jul 2012)

gracias por responderme, pero las dos contestaciones que habeis dado son distintas.
Uno comentais de utilizar mismo nº de cuenta y distintas monedas y otro distintas cuentas.
Al final he hecho el caso que me habia recomendado EstudianteTesorero: dos declaraciones mas con misma cuenta y distintas monedas. No se si está bien y no se si en caso de estar mal se puede modificar.
Esto es un lio. 

Si alguien tiene la solución definitiva todos lo agradeceríamos

Muchas gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> gracias por responderme, pero las dos contestaciones que habeis dado son distintas.
> Uno comentais de utilizar mismo nº de cuenta y distintas monedas y otro distintas cuentas.
> Al final he hecho el caso que me habia recomendado EstudianteTesorero: dos declaraciones mas con misma cuenta y distintas monedas. No se si está bien y no se si en caso de estar mal se puede modificar.
> Esto es un lio.
> ...



Con toda sinceridad, yo no me preocuparia demasiado por estos detalles. Lo importante es que has declarado que Pepito X, con DNI Y, tiene una cuenta Z en el banco J. Tienen toda la información suficiente para localizarte, y queda claro que no les ocultas nada.

Dicho esto, yo entregué los 3 DD1 con el mismo número de cuenta, pero utilizando el numero de cuenta "externo", el incluido en el IBAN, sin acabar en 00, 01 o 02. Digamos el número de cuenta "padre" de las subcuentas. Pero no creo que pase absolutamente nada por haber puesto los "00"s, de verdad, duerme tranquilo que ya has cumplido con el BdE.


----------



## desdevalencia (12 Jul 2012)

Hola, hay alguien que haya hecho la transferencia al reves, o sea, enviar dinero de swissquote hacia un banco en España? Podeis explicar como se hace, porque yo mande 200 euros (para probar) a Swissquote y ahora quiero traer 100 (tambien para probar) a mi cuenta de ING y me hice un lio con las pantallas, los botones y algunos terminos en ingles. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marta70 (12 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Los formularios DD1 si se envian por correo ¿sabéis si te devuelven luego por correo las autocopias selladas?



Yo sólo les mandé su copia, pero lo mandé por correo administrativo para tener mi copia con el sello de correos conforme he mandado el original. No sé si servirá de algo, pero lo hice muy convencida


----------



## señor eko (12 Jul 2012)

Estoy viendo los intereses generados en mi cuenta Savings y no me cuadran varias cosas. 

Hice la primera transferencia hacia SQ el día 1 de julio y el dinero llegó el día 3. La cantidad fueron 1000 euros.

Ahora veo que ya me han pagado intereses solo 10 días después, concretamente 0,27 €. ¿La gente que ya lleva más de un mes con SQ puede explicar un poco el proceso del pago de intereses? 

Lo normal sería pagar el mes transcurrido, además los 27 centimos no son el 1% TAE de 1000, ¿es posible que en Suiza el protocolo sea distinto? No sé si ahí viene aplicada ya la retención del 35% como en España o eso se aplica a finales de año sobre la cuenta.

Además, ¿sabe alguien en que pestaña están los últimos movimientos para ver la fecha exacta del pago de intereses?

No es vital conocer esta información, pero sí creo que es útil saber un poco por encima el funcionamiento del banco.


----------



## policleto (12 Jul 2012)

Tengo unas monedas de oro que voy a vender en Holanda. Pagan por transferencia . ¿sabéis si se puede poner la transferencia directamente desde el comprador en Holanda a mi cuenta de swissquote? ¿o el comprador tiene que transferirla a una cuenta tradicional mía y tener que ser yo el que la transfiera a swissquote?


----------



## nesio (12 Jul 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender, ¿por que no abris un hilo sobre este banco y las cuentas en Polonia en otro hilo?
> 
> La gente se puede liar cuando lee cosas de rellenar formularios, tarjetas, etc que no corresponden a SQB...
> 
> Gracias



Cierto, no me gusta ni suelo caer en offtopics (y menos sin avisarlo debidamente) y me disculpo por ello :o.

Pero la verdad es que debido a la monotonía de las mismas preguntas de siempre que ya están respondidas en el hilo, cuesta mucho no caer en la tentación del fueratiesto, por su condición de 'novedad'. :fiufiu:

Sinceramente creo que el resumen de la información útil debería estar en el 1r post. Desconozco si 'damnit' está dispuesto a hacerlo... si no quizás algún habitual debería abrir otro hilo cuyo 1r mensaje fuese el FAQ actualizado.


----------



## hasta losss (12 Jul 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Hice la primera transferencia hacia SQ el día 1 de julio y el dinero llegó el día 3. La cantidad fueron 1000 euros.
> 
> Ahora veo que ya me han pagado intereses solo 10 días después, concretamente 0,27 €. ¿La gente que ya lleva más de un mes con SQ puede explicar un poco el proceso del pago de intereses?
> 
> Lo normal sería pagar el mes transcurrido, además los 27 centimos no son el 1% TAE de 1000, ¿es posible que en Suiza el protocolo sea distinto? No sé si ahí viene aplicada ya la retención del 35% como en España o eso se aplica a finales de año sobre la cuenta.



El 1% de 1000 € durante 10 dias da exactamente 27,4 centimos. Esa cantidad, que son los intereses devengados, irá actualizándose continuamente hasta que en el último día de mes te lo abonen en cuenta mediante el correspondiente movimiento. En ese momento te aplicarán la retención del 35%. Por lo tanto, si a final de mes esa cantidad ha subido a 82 centimos, la cantidad que te abonarán será de 53 centimos.


----------



## ivanbg (13 Jul 2012)

desdevalencia dijo:


> Hola, hay alguien que haya hecho la transferencia al reves, o sea, enviar dinero de swissquote hacia un banco en España? Podeis explicar como se hace, porque yo mande 200 euros (para probar) a Swissquote y ahora quiero traer 100 (tambien para probar) a mi cuenta de ING y me hice un lio con las pantallas, los botones y algunos terminos en ingles. Muchas gracias.



Haces login en su web y vas a My account > payment services > other payment method

Te aparece otra página en la que tienes que seleccionar la cantidad a transferir, eliges la divisa, el IBAN y el BIC de la cuenta de destino y abajo del todo seleccionas que se haga la transferencia al día siguiente ya que sino tardara 4 o 5 días.


----------



## marene (13 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, yo no me preocuparia demasiado por estos detalles. Lo importante es que has declarado que Pepito X, con DNI Y, tiene una cuenta Z en el banco J. Tienen toda la información suficiente para localizarte, y queda claro que no les ocultas nada.
> 
> Dicho esto, yo entregué los 3 DD1 con el mismo número de cuenta, pero utilizando el numero de cuenta "externo", el incluido en el IBAN, sin acabar en 00, 01 o 02. Digamos el número de cuenta "padre" de las subcuentas. Pero no creo que pase absolutamente nada por haber puesto los "00"s, de verdad, duerme tranquilo que ya has cumplido con el BdE.



Gracias por los consejos. Si yo , moralmente, siento que he cumplido mas que suficiente con el BdE, hace falta que ellos consideren que técnicamente tambien lo he hecho.
De mi primera comunicación a principios de junio, a la de ayer hay una diferencia de 8145 numeros de registro, de los cuales supongo, que una gran parte es apertura de cuentas. Tienen que estar hasta los mismos de responder a las mismas preguntas y de gestionar lo mismo. Quizás se les ocurra atajar esto metiendo caña a los que ya lo hemos hecho, crujiéndonos por la mas mínima irregularidad para meter miedo al que se lo esté pensando. O quizás tengan tanto trabajo que no pueden estar a chorradas.

Además con lo mal que me funciona el programa telemático, he tenido que repetir unas cuantas veces el proceso de una declaración, y en la última se me ha pasado marcar la casilla "cuenta ahorro". Así que ahora he declarado dos veces la misma cuenta como "cuenta ahorro" y otra vez como "cuenta a la vista". Supongo que es una tontería, pero..


----------



## desdevalencia (13 Jul 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Haces login en su web y vas a My account > payment services > other payment method
> 
> Te aparece otra página en la que tienes que seleccionar la cantidad a transferir, eliges la divisa, el IBAN y el BIC de la cuenta de destino y abajo del todo seleccionas que se haga la transferencia al día siguiente ya que sino tardara 4 o 5 días.



Muchas gracias Ivan. Probare enseguida.


----------



## jontania (13 Jul 2012)

Opino que la obligacion de informar esta hecha desde el momento que enviamos la apertura de cuenta al bde. Si existe alguna irregularidad deben ser ellos los que nos corrijan que para eso estan. Yo desearia que se comentara mas el tema de los cambios a las otras divisas, cuando es buen momento y si a USD o CHF.
saludos a los foreros


Os animo a participar en el foro abierto en el propio Swissquote para usuarios en castellano


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (13 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Opino que la obligacion de informar esta hecha desde el momento que enviamos la apertura de cuenta al bde. Si existe alguna irregularidad deben ser ellos los que nos corrijan que para eso estan. Yo desearia que se comentara mas el tema de los cambios a las otras divisas, cuando es buen momento y si a USD o CHF.
> saludos a los foreros
> 
> 
> Os animo a participar en el foro abierto en el propio Swissquote para usuarios en castellano



Hola. Hoy he cambiado 10k a USD. Primero por diversificar, y segundo porque pienso que dada la situación del euro, al dolar le queda recorrido todavía al alza, y por qué no, ponerse en paridad con el euro. Confirmo que la comisión ha sido del 0,6%. Cambiar a CHF no me lo planteo mientras siga artificialmente el cambio anclado al euro. Una cosa que no me cuadra es que el interés para los USD siguen a cero, no es como la parte en euros que crecen a tiempo real... a ver si alguien sabe por qué.


----------



## eolico (13 Jul 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Hola. Hoy he cambiado 10k a USD. Primero por diversificar, y segundo porque pienso que dada la situación del euro, al dolar le queda recorrido todavía al alza, y por qué no, ponerse en paridad con el euro. Confirmo que la comisión ha sido del 0,6%. Cambiar a CHF no me lo planteo mientras siga artificialmente el cambio anclado al euro. Una cosa que no me cuadra es que el interés para los USD siguen a cero, no es como la parte en euros que crecen a tiempo real... a ver si alguien sabe por qué.



El 0,6% es comision o la diferencia de cambio entre la cotizacion y el que te han aplicado?


----------



## policleto (13 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Tengo unas monedas de oro que voy a vender en Holanda. Pagan por transferencia . ¿sabéis si se puede poner la transferencia directamente desde el comprador en Holanda a mi cuenta de swissquote? ¿o el comprador tiene que transferirla a una cuenta tradicional mía y tener que ser yo el que la transfiera a swissquote?



¿nadie sabe nada?


----------



## vicenmadrid (13 Jul 2012)

marene dijo:


> ...crujiéndonos por la mas mínima irregularidad para meter miedo al que se lo esté pensando. ..



Es cierto que la Administración, y el Bde (como parte de la Administración) tiene un arma poderosa, que es la legislación vigente y es la que utiliza en ocasiones para "crujir" (como tu dices) al que sea. Pero esa misma legislación también nos proteje (aunque no sea mucho) al ciudadano de a pie. Digo esto porque en el caso de haber cometido algún error en la declaración de las cuenta (el número de cuenta, etc.), y quedar claro que no ha habido ninguna intención de engaño, la Administración, y el BdE (es Administración también) si se da cuenta del error, tiene la obligación de comunicártelo y darte un plazo de 10 días para la subsanación de ese error. Lo dice la Ley de Procedimiento Administrativo (a la que está sometido el BdE). Además, cualquier ciudadano (p.e. cualquiera de nosotros) puede aportar cualquier documento o dato, o rectificar cualquier dato en el procedimiento que se trate (en este caso, el procedimiento sería la declaración de la cuenta). Es decir, que si dentro de unos días o semanas te das cuenta que en tu declaración has cometido un error, puedes comunicarlo por escrito. Esta es la mejor manera de que no te "crujan".

un saludo


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (14 Jul 2012)

eolico dijo:


> El 0,6% es comision o la diferencia de cambio entre la cotizacion y el que te han aplicado?



El 0,6 es la diferencia de cambio entre la cotizacion y el que te aplican en el momento del cambio. Es como decir que en el momento de cambiar compras los USD a un tipo de cambio un 0,6 % peor. Como si cambias divisas en cualquier oficina de cambio, siempre a un cambio peor al vigente (algo se tienen que ganar ellos), con la diferencia de que el 0,6 % que cobra SQB es irrisorio en comparación con el tipo de cambio que te ofrecerían estas oficinas. De todas maneras esto puedes comprobarlo con la función change sin llegar a validar la operación. Te va a mostrar el tipo de cambio aplicado y el dinero en USD que obtendrías en función de los euros cambiados. Todo esto actualizado cada 15 segundos.


----------



## jontania (14 Jul 2012)

Riboche II dijo:


> Venia a preguntar esto. Lo he enviado por correo certificado, esperando me hallo...



Correcto, estoy en espera yo tambien. A pesar de lo que lei en el foro solo envie un documento indicando que se trata de cuenta multidivisa, asi que si no les vale deben ser ellos los que lo indiquen. Por logica deberan devolver la copia para el usuario sellada para tener un justificante de haber declarado la cuenta.
Saludos a los foreros


----------



## nomada25 (14 Jul 2012)

Hola, con el tema de las tres cuentas, yo sólo veo una cuenta, un IBAN. Debajo aparecen las tres divisas a 0, porque no he metido nada aún pero no veo que cada una tenga un número diferente, por tanto no creéis que es sólo una cuenta con un IBAN la que hay que declarar en el DD1. Otra cosa es que el BDE quiera saber que tienes 3 divisas en una misma cuenta, pero esto no significa que sean 3 subcuentas. No se si al meter dinero en las 3 divisas aparecen otras subcuentas, yo las tengo a 0, puede que por eso no las vea, cómo lo veis vosotros?


----------



## jontania (14 Jul 2012)

Existen unos codigos internos 00/chf 01/usd 02/eur que utiliza el banco para cambios de divisa, pero la cuenta es solo una (aparece en el Iban). Estoy de acuerdo contigo que a la hora de declara dd1 es suficiente un impreso (mi humilde opinion)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Existen unos codigos internos 00/chf 01/usd 02/eur que utiliza el banco para cambios de divisa, pero la cuenta es solo una (aparece en el Iban). Estoy de acuerdo contigo que a la hora de declara dd1 es suficiente un impreso (mi humilde opinion)



Varios usuarios han confirmado que el BdE les dijo que en las cuentas multidivisas hay que entregar diferentes DD1. Yo entregue 3 DD1 con un unico numero de cuenta y la funcionaria a la que los entregue, informandole que eran 3 impresos para una única cuenta multidivisas, los dio como buenos. Estos son hechos, no opiniones. Lo digo para los que aun no la han declarado y tengan dudas.


----------



## patsy (15 Jul 2012)

a los que habeis ido a entregar el/los formularios directamente al banco de españa, os han dado algun resguardo o algo? 
yo fui a entregarlos el otro dia y me extrañó que me dijeran que las copias ya me la enviarian por correo ordinario...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2012)

patsy dijo:


> a los que habeis ido a entregar el/los formularios directamente al banco de españa, os han dado algun resguardo o algo?
> yo fui a entregarlos el otro dia y me extrañó que me dijeran que las copias ya me la enviarian por correo ordinario...



¿Los entregaste en mano? Es raro, porque yo lo hice así y como es normal me sellaron los originales y las copias, se quedaron los primeros y me entregaron los segundos. Es decir, sali del BdE con los resguardos sellados en mano.


----------



## benbelin (15 Jul 2012)

*llegan por correo*



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Los entregaste en mano? Es raro, porque yo lo hice así y como es normal me sellaron los originales y las copias, se quedaron los primeros y me entregaron los segundos. Es decir, sali del BdE con los resguardos sellados en mano.




En el banco de España de Madrid se quedan con los originales y las copias.
Si lo que has entregado es correcto, una semana después te llegan por correo las copias selladas.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (15 Jul 2012)

benbelin dijo:


> En el banco de España de Madrid se quedan con los originales y las copias.
> Si lo que has entregado es correcto, una semana después te llegan por correo las copias selladas.



A ver os aclaro el tema de las copias. Si la entrega es en mano en el BDE (C/Alcala, 48) no os dan copia, sino que ya os la enviarán sellada. En cambio si los dd1 los entregáis en el BDE, sección de estadística (C/Alcalá, 522), os devolverán directamente vuestra copia sellada. Os recomiendo la segunda la opción. Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> A ver os aclaro el tema de las copias. Si la entrega es en mano en el BDE (C/Alcala, 48) no os dan copia, sino que ya os la enviarán sellada. En cambio si los dd1 los entregáis en el BDE, sección de estadística (C/Alcalá, 522), os devolverán directamente vuestra copia sellada. Os recomiendo la segunda la opción. Saludos



Ok, pues añado que si la entregais en la delegación de Barcelona también os la devuelven sellada. Imagino que en el resto de delegaciones también.


----------



## minosabe (15 Jul 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> El 0,6 es la diferencia de cambio entre la cotizacion y el que te aplican en el momento del cambio. Es como decir que en el momento de cambiar compras los USD a un tipo de cambio un 0,6 % peor. Como si cambias divisas en cualquier oficina de cambio, siempre a un cambio peor al vigente (algo se tienen que ganar ellos), con la diferencia de que el 0,6 % que cobra SQB es irrisorio en comparación con el tipo de cambio que te ofrecerían estas oficinas. De todas maneras esto puedes comprobarlo con la función change sin llegar a validar la operación. Te va a mostrar el tipo de cambio aplicado y el dinero en USD que obtendrías en función de los euros cambiados. Todo esto actualizado cada 15 segundos.



¿Puedes confirmar que el 0,6% incluye también la comisión que te aplican? Prontamente haré un cambio de este tipo y me gustaría compararlo con otros bancos para ver si me conviene la operación de cambio en sqb o en otro banco, tipo ing, bkt o banesto.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (15 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Puedes confirmar que el 0,6% incluye también la comisión que te aplican? Prontamente haré un cambio de este tipo y me gustaría compararlo con otros bancos para ver si me conviene la operación de cambio en sqb o en otro banco, tipo ing, bkt o banesto.



Para aclararte las dudas. Cambié 10k euros a usd, resultando unos 12 mil y pico dolares. Instantánemante mire la posición total en euros, sumando lo que había entre las 3 divisas, y tenía justo 60 euros menos. O sea, me había cobrado un 0,6 %. No te líes, a los euros totales que vayas a cambiar te van a cobrar el 0,6 % de esa cantidad.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Puedes confirmar que el 0,6% incluye también la comisión que te aplican? Prontamente haré un cambio de este tipo y me gustaría compararlo con otros bancos para ver si me conviene la operación de cambio en sqb o en otro banco, tipo ing, bkt o banesto.



SOLO te cobran un tipo de cambio aproximado del 0.6 %. 

No había calculado el porcentaje, pero ya me había dado cuenta que el cambio que te ofrece en la cuenta multidivisa SQB llevaba incluida esta comisión. 

Yo,a fines prácticos para cambio dolar/euro, hago una cuenta mental con la que un 1 % comporta una centésima de diferencia en el cambio. Es a fines prácticos. 

No creo que encuentres este tipo de cambio en los bancos que mencionas, y menos si no tienes una cuenta en divisas.


----------



## minosabe (16 Jul 2012)

Si, ya me suponía que lo de pregutnar por el tipo de cambio de los bancos en que yo opero era un poco ocioso. Bueno gracias por las respuestas... Estoy liado estos días y no puedo sumergirme en la web del sqb, que mantengo todavía a 0, pero me gustaría saber si para contratar un fondo de los de la cuenta de inversión, de los que están en dólares, tengo que hacerlo desde mi cuenta en dólares o si, por el contrario, puedo contratarla pagando en euros y después el banco ya me hace la operación en dólares automáticamente con ese 0,6% de recargo. Bueno, ya sé que en selftrade o en inversis lo puedo hacer directamente, pero no sé cuál es la operativa del sqb.
Gracias


----------



## keo01 (16 Jul 2012)

a partir de cuando hay que empezar a hacer el lio de los dd1's?


----------



## Matt88 (16 Jul 2012)

Transferencia de USD a Swissquote:
Mi experiencia no ha sido buena. Habré cometido algún error de pompero puro... A ver si entre todos lo aclaramos.
Tengo en mi Caja una cuenta abierta en USD. Ordeno una transferencia de xxx USD a mi cuenta de Swq y.....sorpresa: Me aparecen xxx CHF.
Yo quería tener USD no CHF.
Según mis cálculos he perdido montón de USD en el cambio. La comisión de 0,6% no debería llegar a xx USD
Ahora tengo una cuenta abierta en CHF que ofrece mucho menos rendimiento.
He intentado ponerme en contacto con ellos y el viernes les he escrito un mensaje. De momento sin respuesta.
Alguien sabe donde he podido cometer el error?
Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (16 Jul 2012)

SQB no te cobra comisiones por recibir dinero desde otra entidad. El 0,6% de comisión es una vez que tienes el dinero en SQB y haces un cambio de divisa. Si has mandado USD a SQB deben de llegar los mismos USD y en dólares. Seguro que tu entidad hispanistaní no te ha cobrado comisiones por mandar el dinero a Suiza??? Lo normal es que te hayan llegado en dólares. Por defecto SQB te muestra la posición total en CHF, pero sólo te lo muestra. Hay una pestaña desplegable con la que puedes elegir en qué divisa quieres que te muestre el total. Pero fíjate que luego en el apartado de divisas en dólares tienes que tener lo que le has mandado en USD, y si tienes menos seguro que tu banco hispanistaní te ha cobrado comisión.


----------



## marene (16 Jul 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Es cierto que la Administración, y el Bde (como parte de la Administración) tiene un arma poderosa, que es la legislación vigente y es la que utiliza en ocasiones para "crujir" (como tu dices) al que sea. Pero esa misma legislación también nos proteje (aunque no sea mucho) al ciudadano de a pie. Digo esto porque en el caso de haber cometido algún error en la declaración de las cuenta (el número de cuenta, etc.), y quedar claro que no ha habido ninguna intención de engaño, la Administración, y el BdE (es Administración también) si se da cuenta del error, tiene la obligación de comunicártelo y darte un plazo de 10 días para la subsanación de ese error. Lo dice la Ley de Procedimiento Administrativo (a la que está sometido el BdE). Además, cualquier ciudadano (p.e. cualquiera de nosotros) puede aportar cualquier documento o dato, o rectificar cualquier dato en el procedimiento que se trate (en este caso, el procedimiento sería la declaración de la cuenta). Es decir, que si dentro de unos días o semanas te das cuenta que en tu declaración has cometido un error, puedes comunicarlo por escrito. Esta es la mejor manera de que no te "crujan".
> 
> un saludo



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Se queda uno mas tranquilo


----------



## hasta losss (16 Jul 2012)

Matt88 dijo:


> Transferencia de USD a Swissquote:
> Mi experiencia no ha sido buena. Habré cometido algún error de pompero puro... A ver si entre todos lo aclaramos.
> Tengo en mi Caja una cuenta abierta en USD. Ordeno una transferencia de 10k USD a mi cuenta de Swq y.....sorpresa: Me aparecen 9.613 CHF.
> Yo quería tener USD no CHF.
> ...



Swissquote no tiene comisión por ingreso y tampoco te convierte una divisa en otra sin que tu lo ordenes; por lo tanto, las posibilidades son:

1. Tu caja te ha aplicado una comisión de 250 USD por la transferencia. Si tu caja tiene sede en España, esta es una opción muy probable.

2. Tu caja ha supuesto que al ser un banco suizo tenía que enviar CHF y te lo ha convertido de USD a CHF aplicándote la correspondiente comisión. Si tu caja tiene sede en España, esta es una opción muy probable.

3. Te has equivocado al hacer la transferencia y has puesto CHF en lugar de USD. Poco probable.

4. Una combinación de 1 y 2. Lo mas probable.


----------



## Matt88 (16 Jul 2012)

En cuanto vi el apunte en la página de Swq automáticamente llamé a la caja y me confirmaron que ellos habían enviado USD.
Respecto de la comisión: Aunque en un principio si se querían columpiar con un 5% o alguna burrada de esas llegamos a un acuerdo sobre mi futura relación con esa caja y quedamos en una comisión de 20 USD.

Lo que me mosquea mucho es que en notificación de la transferencia de mi Mailbox de Swq aparece una referencia a USD:

Payment transactions - Credit
We have credited the following amount to your account:
Account number ******00
Value date 13.07.2012
Payment CHF xxx
Total CHF xxx
By order of -ES***************- 
Mr Xxxxx Xxxxxxxx
Communication -UTIC-SX****-*******-USDxxx,

Hágase la luz......


----------



## desdevalencia (16 Jul 2012)

Hola, alguien sabe lo que significa 'ESR order' que hay en la derecha de la pagina de las transferencias del SQ?

Gracias


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2012)

ALLUDA! acabo de recibir la personal password. Quito la tapa por detrás y por más que miro no veo los numeros. Intuyo alguno, pero es casi imposible de apreciar. A alguien más le ha pasado? cuantos numeros deben haber exactamente, he hecho algo mal? gracias.


----------



## hasta losss (16 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> ALLUDA! acabo de recibir la personal password. Quito la tapa por detrás y por más que miro no veo los numeros. Intuyo alguno, pero es casi imposible de apreciar. A alguien más le ha pasado? cuantos numeros deben haber exactamente, he hecho algo mal? gracias.



Son 8 numeros /letras. A mí me pasó lo mismo. Había varias letras que no conseguía distinguir ni con una lupa. Apareció mi hija de 8 años y me lo leyó sin pestañear.


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> "...Quito la tapa por detrás y por más que miro no veo los numeros. Intuyo alguno, pero es casi imposible de apreciar."



Cuando la quité yo, lo hize con el mismo cuidado como cuando quieres quitar la típica etiqueta hiperpegada que a veces ponen los comercios.

¿Es posible que se te hayan quedado restos del papel que retiraste?

En caso negativo, yo al menos, p.e. con un foco de luz (p.e., la tele), si que consigo ver con claridad éstos...


----------



## opilano (16 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> ALLUDA! acabo de recibir la personal password. Quito la tapa por detrás y por más que miro no veo los numeros. Intuyo alguno, pero es casi imposible de apreciar. A alguien más le ha pasado? cuantos numeros deben haber exactamente, he hecho algo mal? gracias.









Infalible


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2012)

Donde exactamente tienen que estar los numeros, en el centro del recuadro? El recuadro es oscuro o blanco grisoso? Creo que no se me ha despegado bien, nose si llamar o intentar quitar los restos con agua


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> Donde exactamente tienen que estar los numeros, en el centro del recuadro? El recuadro es oscuro o blanco grisoso? Creo que no se me ha despegado bien, nose si llamar o intentar quitar los restos con agua



El texto se encuentra *no* en la lámina de papel que despegas, sino en la que forma parte del resto de la hoja.

Antes quise decir que una buena manera para visualizarlo bien (al menos para mí) es a contra luz....


----------



## policleto (16 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Tengo unas monedas de oro que voy a vender en Holanda. Pagan por transferencia . ¿sabéis si se puede poner la transferencia directamente desde el comprador en Holanda a mi cuenta de swissquote? ¿o el comprador tiene que transferirla a una cuenta tradicional mía y tener que ser yo el que la transfiera a swissquote?



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> El texto se encuentra *no* en la lámina de papel que despegas, sino en la que forma parte del resto de la hoja.
> 
> Antes quise decir que una buena manera para visualizarlo bien (al menos para mí) es a contra luz....



si, si miro en la parte correcta, pero apenas aprecio lo que sería alguna letra en el centro del recuadro, pero con mucha dificultad. Esto no puede ser normal.


----------



## aticus (17 Jul 2012)

Matt88 dijo:


> Transferencia de USD a Swissquote:
> Mi experiencia no ha sido buena. Habré cometido algún error de pompero puro... A ver si entre todos lo aclaramos.
> Tengo en mi Caja una cuenta abierta en USD. Ordeno una transferencia de 10k USD a mi cuenta de Swq y.....sorpresa: Me aparecen 9.613 CHF.
> Yo quería tener USD no CHF.
> ...



Yo transferí 10K francos suizos y me aparecen abonados 9986. Después de muchas averiguaciones comprobé que mi caja había hecho la transferencia a través de un corresponsal (en este caso el Credite Suise) y este se quedó con los 14 francos que me faltaban.


----------



## nesio (17 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> Tengo unas monedas de oro que voy a vender en Holanda. Pagan por transferencia . ¿sabéis si se puede poner la transferencia directamente desde el comprador en Holanda a mi cuenta de swissquote? ¿o el comprador tiene que transferirla a una cuenta tradicional mía y tener que ser yo el que la transfiera a swissquote?



Que yo sepa sí, creo que ya salió en el hilo ienso:. Si no lo encontraste y te corría prisa, lo mejor hubiera sido preguntar directamente a SQB el 1r día, ya lo tendrías solucionado.


----------



## hasta losss (17 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Yo transferí 10K francos suizos y me aparecen abonados 9986. Después de muchas averiguaciones comprobé que mi caja había hecho la transferencia a través de un corresponsal (en este caso el Credite Suise) y este se quedó con los 14 francos que me faltaban.



Comprueba si ese banco corresponsal está en la lista de corresponsales que publica Swissquote http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static...curities_transfert/ordre_de_virement_in_e.pdf

Si es uno de estos no debería haber cobrado nada.
El problema pudo estar en que la caja utilizó el primer corresponsal que se le ocurrió.

El problema de matt88 puede estar en que su caja envió los USD a un corresponsal que solo admite CHF para swissquote; el corresponsal convirtió los USD a CHF y cobró por las molestias.


----------



## IzsI (17 Jul 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Hola. Hoy he cambiado 10k a USD. Primero por diversificar, y segundo porque pienso que dada la situación del euro, al dolar le queda recorrido todavía al alza, y por qué no, ponerse en paridad con el euro. Confirmo que la comisión ha sido del 0,6%. Cambiar a CHF no me lo planteo mientras siga artificialmente el cambio anclado al euro. Una cosa que no me cuadra es que el interés para los USD siguen a cero, no es como la parte en euros que crecen a tiempo real... a ver si alguien sabe por qué.




LO que pasa que el cambio real hasta pasados 3 o 4 días no se realiza completamente, date cuenta en el apartado donde te aparecen los documentos de tus movimientos en pdf, mira el del cambio de divisa y ahí te aparecerá la fecha definitiva de cambio.


----------



## jontania (17 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> Donde exactamente tienen que estar los numeros, en el centro del recuadro? El recuadro es oscuro o blanco grisoso? Creo que no se me ha despegado bien, nose si llamar o intentar quitar los restos con agua



No hagas locuras, busca a alguien que tenga vista de lince en casa y si ni asi lo consigues pideles que te envien otra clave. Lo cierto es que cuesta ver pero a contraluz y con unos ojos en condiciones se consigue. Suerte amigo


----------



## keo01 (17 Jul 2012)

a ver, que yo tambien me volvi loco....

el papel que despegas por atrás se tiene que despegar completamente, y verse solo el plastico, a mi me paso que se quedo pegada la mitad del papel, no se como explicarlo, digamos que me lleve solo la capa superficial del papel.... y claro, ahi no se veia nada.

Lo que hice fue por la parte delantera, despegar el plastico con mucho cuidado del papel, (puesto que no sabia donde estaba la contraseña, si en el plastico o en el resto de papel que se habia quedado) y resulto que estaba en el plastico.

asi que la solucion es quitar todo resto de papel en la ventanita que queda, y mirarlo a contraluz o sobre un fondo claro. Los numeros son mas claros que el fondo.

PD: a partir de cuando contaba el tiempo para poder enviar el DD1?


----------



## ametller (17 Jul 2012)

Pues no sé si os servirá de mucho, pero desde ING he transferido una cantidad de 5 cifras (sin excederme de 50.000€ por eso) y no me han cobrado ni 1 euro, y en 24 horas ya tenía el dinero en SQ.

Saludos,


----------



## policleto (17 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Que yo sepa sí, creo que ya salió en el hilo ienso:. Si no lo encontraste y te corría prisa, lo mejor hubiera sido preguntar directamente a SQB el 1r día, ya lo tendrías solucionado.



En swissquote me tardan en contestar más de 5 días. Desconozco si se ha mencionado en el hilo pero no lo he encontrado. Gracias


----------



## cieloliquido (17 Jul 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> a ver, que yo tambien me volvi loco....
> 
> el papel que despegas por atrás se tiene que despegar completamente, y verse solo el plastico, a mi me paso que se quedo pegada la mitad del papel, no se como explicarlo, digamos que me lleve solo la capa superficial del papel.... y claro, ahi no se veia nada.
> 
> ...



De la apertura de la cuenta, yo entiendo que es desde el momento en que accedes a la pagina y validas los contratos que salen en ella la primera vez que entras.

Un saludo!!


----------



## egarenc (17 Jul 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> a ver, que yo tambien me volvi loco....
> 
> el papel que despegas por atrás se tiene que despegar completamente, y verse solo el plastico, a mi me paso que se quedo pegada la mitad del papel, no se como explicarlo, digamos que me lleve solo la capa superficial del papel.... y claro, ahi no se veia nada.
> 
> ...



creo que me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti, pero mi ensayo ha sido destructivo. He hablado con ellos y me lo vuelven a enviar. Que me recomiendas para que no me vuelva a pasar, abro por el plastico trasero, o ejecuto una operacion de cirujia por la parte delantera yendo con extremo cuidado? gracias


----------



## keo01 (17 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti, pero mi ensayo ha sido destructivo. He hablado con ellos y me lo vuelven a enviar. Que me recomiendas para que no me vuelva a pasar, abro por el plastico trasero, o ejecuto una operacion de cirujia por la parte delantera yendo con extremo cuidado? gracias



pues yo te recomiendo que lo hagas primero como dicen las instrucciones, y saques el papel de atras con cuidado pero con ganas, por que esta pegado fuerte al plastico. Sobretodo, no dañes el plastico, por que en el estan los numeros, NO en el papel.


----------



## nesio (18 Jul 2012)

policleto dijo:


> En swissquote me tardan en contestar más de 5 días. Desconozco si se ha mencionado en el hilo pero no lo he encontrado. Gracias



Vaya, pues lo siento, yo les hice 2 consultas por email y me las contestaron en menos de 24h. Si en el hilo no lo encuentras, sólo te queda esperar su respuesta. Suerte.


----------



## nomada25 (18 Jul 2012)

keo01 dijo:


> a ver, que yo tambien me volvi loco....
> 
> el papel que despegas por atrás se tiene que despegar completamente, y verse solo el plastico, a mi me paso que se quedo pegada la mitad del papel, no se como explicarlo, digamos que me lleve solo la capa superficial del papel.... y claro, ahi no se veia nada.
> 
> ...




La cuenta creo que está abierta desde la fecha que pone en el papel donde viene la contraseña, no desde que entras,


----------



## nomada25 (18 Jul 2012)

No quiero generar dudas sobre swissquote, pero antes de hacer nada serio, yo es que soy muy prudente, no sabe alguien de algún organismo, institución o profesionales a los que, previo pago si es necesario, se les pueda hacer una consulta seria sobre la seguridad de este banco. Repito, no es porque sea un banco pequeño y tal, lo diría de cualquier banco del exterior, siempre por prudencia a lo lejano.
Puede que en la embajada de España en suiza, o algún tipo de profesional asesor que pueda tener información precisa sobre bancos internacionalmente, ¿alguien a hecho algo de esto o sabe cuál es el sitio adecuado para hacer esta consulta?


----------



## serhost (18 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> No quiero generar dudas sobre swissquote, pero antes de hacer nada serio, yo es que soy muy prudente, no sabe alguien de algún organismo, institución o profesionales a los que, previo pago si es necesario, se les pueda hacer una consulta seria sobre la seguridad de este banco. Repito, no es porque sea un banco pequeño y tal, lo diría de cualquier banco del exterior, siempre por prudencia a lo lejano.
> Puede que en la embajada de España en suiza, o algún tipo de profesional asesor que pueda tener información precisa sobre bancos internacionalmente, ¿alguien a hecho algo de esto o sabe cuál es el sitio adecuado para hacer esta consulta?



Pues yo también estoy interesado en saber la respuesta a eso.


----------



## The Black Adder (18 Jul 2012)

Riboche II dijo:


> Buenos dias swissquoteros. Nadie de los que enviamos el DD1 al BdE ha recibido aun su copia sellada?



Yo la recibí ayer.

Puse el original en el correo el lunes 18 de junio (en una oficina de correos del centro de Madrid). La copia sellada del DD1 tiene fecha del 10 de julio. Suponiendo que el correo funcionara adecuadamente el formulario debió de llegar al BdE en torno al 20 de junio, así que han tardado unos 20 días en "procesarlo". 

Me da que deben de tener bastante trabajo en el departamento que se encarga de esto.


----------



## aticus (18 Jul 2012)

Riboche II dijo:


> Buenos dias swissquoteros. Nadie de los que enviamos el DD1 al BdE ha recibido aun su copia sellada?



Aun no, lo envié por correo hace mas de 10 días y no h tenido ninguna respuesta.


----------



## Marta70 (18 Jul 2012)

Pues yo, la reina de la felicidad, les mandé sólo su copia por correo administrativo, así que ahora no sé si esperar un poco a ver si me mandan una copia, o volver a pedir el impreso...

En registro veo que sólo estan por la mañana. Creo que les llamaré para aclararlo.


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Buenas, no encuentro el jodido DD1 en la pagina del bde, si pongo en busqueda DD1 me peta, me dice esto :
> 
> 
> Ha ocurrido un error .
> ...



el dd1 tienes que solicitarlo mediante formulario, no lo tienen directamente accesible. Con certificado digital lo puedes rellenar en la web.


----------



## nesio (19 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Buenas, no encuentro el jodido DD1 en la pagina del bde, si pongo en busqueda DD1 me peta, me dice esto :
> 
> 
> Ha ocurrido un error .
> ...



Sea como fuere que lo quieres presentar (electrónico, presencial o por correo), en esta página te lo explican.


----------



## txapiss (19 Jul 2012)

si el DD1 se cubre telematicamente, a parte de la copia que sale en pdf al momento de enviarlo. Se recibe algo después procedente del banco de España? ya sea por correo electrónico o por correo ordinario?


----------



## mektgn (19 Jul 2012)

Hola, hace un par de meses que tengo cuenta con Swissquote y después de leerme casi todo el hilo sólo me queda aclarar el siguiente tema:

Qué véis más aconsejable, la opción A o la opción B? Como no he enviado el pdf firmado estoy en la opción A (con secreto bancario).

*- Teniendo en cuenta la calidad de la gentuza de La Casta sería no sería más prudente optar por la opción A? Es complicado poner los intereses en la declaración y habría que hacer algún otro trámite?
*
*- Si opto por la opción B aparecerán en mi próximo borrador de la declaración de la renta los rendimientos de la cuenta suiza como si fuera una cuenta española?
*
En resumen, cuáles son los pros y contras de cada opción.

Mil gracias.


----------



## nomada25 (19 Jul 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Hola, hace un par de meses que tengo cuenta con Swissquote y después de leerme casi todo el hilo sólo me queda aclarar el siguiente tema:
> 
> Qué véis más aconsejable, la opción A o la opción B? Como no he enviado el pdf firmado estoy en la opción A (con secreto bancario).
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la A, si puedo aprovecharme del secreto bancario mejor, de momento es legal, tiempo habrá de cambiarlo.

Si marcas la otra opción, la B, te aparecerán los rendimientos en tu declaración o tendrás que ponerlos tú y hacienda te quitará de ellos el 21%. Si tienes la B la hacienda de Suiza te quitará el 35% de tus rendimientos y el 75% de los mismos los mandarán a España junto con los rendimientos de todos los españoles, en conjunto y anónimo. El resto del rendimiento se queda Suiza con ello 25% restante.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jul 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Hola, hace un par de meses que tengo cuenta con Swissquote y después de leerme casi todo el hilo sólo me queda aclarar el siguiente tema:
> 
> Qué véis más aconsejable, la opción A o la opción B? Como no he enviado el pdf firmado estoy en la opción A (con secreto bancario).
> 
> ...



Si buscas bien en el hilo encontrarás una discusión sobre el tema con gente posicionandose a ambos lados. Yo tengo muy claro que de momento opto por la A, completamente legal, y me beneficio del secreto bancario. El resumen de mi argumento: Prefiero tener el control de la información que paso a hacienda (una cosa es pasar los rendimientos y otras las transferencias y numeros de cuenta de terceras cuentas, por ejemplo); y si en algun momento sacan leyes para joder a los que optamos por el secreto, siempre estamos a tiempo para renunciar a él. Pero eso de bajarse los pantalones antes de que te amenacen es simplemente absurdo.


----------



## nesio (19 Jul 2012)

txapiss dijo:


> si el DD1 se cubre telematicamente, a parte de la copia que sale en pdf al momento de enviarlo. Se recibe algo después procedente del banco de España? ya sea por correo electrónico o por correo ordinario?



Yo no recibí nada.


----------



## nesio (19 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Yo tengo la A, si puedo aprovecharme del secreto bancario mejor, de momento es legal, tiempo habrá de cambiarlo.
> 
> Si marcas la otra opción, la B, te aparecerán los rendimientos en tu declaración o tendrás que ponerlos tú y hacienda te quitará de ellos el 21%. *Si tienes la B *la hacienda de Suiza te quitará el 35% de tus rendimientos y el 75% de los mismos los mandarán a España junto con los rendimientos de todos los españoles, en conjunto y anónimo. El resto del rendimiento se queda Suiza con ello 25% restante.



Supongo que ahí querías decir la *opción A*.

Alguien en el hilo comentó que aun teniendo opción B también le retenían un 35% ienso:.


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Jul 2012)

Extraído de: http://premium.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_information_notice_e.pdf

_*3. Income affected*
The Agreement affects only interest payments – the deduction does not apply to dividends or capital gains. ....._

_*4. Your choice – retention or declaration*
Swissquote’s customers may choose between automatic deduction at source from payments of the affected interest and voluntary declaration of those interest payments. ..... _


----------



## roquerol (19 Jul 2012)

¿Alguna idea de como se mete el número de cuenta de Swissquote en ING para hacer una transferencia?

Dan un numero de cuenta que empieza con CH************* y en ING hay que rellenar 4 campos; Banco-Oficina-DC-Cuenta

ilustro con una imagen:


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Jul 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de como se mete el número de cuenta de Swissquote en ING para hacer una transferencia?
> 
> Dan un numero de cuenta que empieza con CH************* y en ING hay que rellenar 4 campos; Banco-Oficina-DC-Cuenta
> 
> ilustro con una imagen:



Eso es lo que aparece en las transferencias nacionales, debes elegir la opción de menú del lateral izquierdo que hay justo debajo: "Transferencias / Ordenar / Internacionales". Pero ésta opción creo que no aparece si sólo tienes la "cuenta naranja". Para poder hacer transferencias internacionales creo que tienes que tener "cuenta nomina", o "cuenta sin nómina"

Tendrás que rellenar el pais, y luego te pide "Introduzca ahora la cuenta de destino a la que desea enviar el dinero", y tendrás que rellenar el IBAN completo.


----------



## nesio (19 Jul 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de como se mete el número de cuenta de Swissquote en ING para hacer una transferencia?
> 
> Dan un numero de cuenta que empieza con CH************* y en ING hay que rellenar 4 campos; Banco-Oficina-DC-Cuenta
> 
> ilustro con una imagen:



Una vez estés en el formulario de "Transferencias", debes pulsar en "Internacionales" en el menú desplegable de la izquierda.

Luego ya puedes poner el BIC y el IBAN.


----------



## nomada25 (19 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Supongo que ahí querías decir la *opción A*.
> 
> Alguien en el hilo comentó que aun teniendo opción B también le retenían un 35% ienso:.



Sí, perdón por el error, quería decir la opción A.

Que yo sepa sólo te retienen el 35% si tienes la A, y sería la hacienda suiza, con la B es el 21%, a no ser que los rendimientos superen los 6000€, entonces te retienen un 25% y si pasas de 24000€ te sacan el 27%, esto aquí en España, en suiza no se que ocurre si tus rendimientos son muy alto, puede que también cambie la cifra de 35% y suba como aquí en España.


----------



## roquerol (20 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Eso es lo que aparece en las transferencias nacionales, debes elegir la opción de menú del lateral izquierdo que hay justo debajo: "Transferencias / Ordenar / Internacionales". Pero ésta opción creo que no aparece si sólo tienes la "cuenta naranja". Para poder hacer transferencias internacionales creo que tienes que tener "cuenta nomina", o "cuenta sin nómina"
> 
> Tendrás que rellenar el pais, y luego te pide "Introduzca ahora la cuenta de destino a la que desea enviar el dinero", y tendrás que rellenar el IBAN completo.





nesio dijo:


> Una vez estés en el formulario de "Transferencias", debes pulsar en "Internacionales" en el menú desplegable de la izquierda.
> 
> Luego ya puedes poner el BIC y el IBAN.



Perfecto, mañana pruebo. Gracias.


----------



## hasta losss (20 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Que yo sepa sólo te retienen el 35% si tienes la A, y sería la hacienda suiza, con la B es el 21%, a no ser que los rendimientos superen los 6000€, entonces te retienen un 25% y si pasas de 24000€ te sacan el 27%, esto aquí en España, en suiza no se que ocurre si tus rendimientos son muy alto, puede que también cambie la cifra de 35% y suba como aquí en España.



Eso es lo que aparece en este hilo varias veces y equivocadamente.
Yo tengo la opcion B y me retuvieron el 35%. Protesté y esta fué la respuesta:

"We kindly inform you that there is no possibility to be 
exempt from the Swiss withholding tax (35 %), no matter the 
EU tax status."

Dadas las circunstancias no veo ninguna razón a favor de la opción B.


----------



## 0absoluto (20 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Eso es lo que aparece en este hilo varias veces y equivocadamente.
> Yo tengo la opcion B y me retuvieron el 35%. Protesté y esta fué la respuesta:
> 
> "We kindly inform you that there is no possibility to be
> ...



Bueno yo si veo una razón, otra cosa es que te compense o interese o no:

Se supone que SQB enviará a la hacienda española la información completa que incluirá al menos estos dos conceptos:
- Los ingresos que has tenido
- Las retenciones (35% sobre ingresos) que YA HAS REALIZADO

Entonces, en la declaración de hacienda verás que se reduce tu cuota liquida, pues podrás restar dichas retenciones. El porcentaje que tendrás que pagar será el 21%, el 24% o el 27%, que es menos que el 35% ya pagado.


----------



## hasta losss (20 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Bueno yo si veo una razón, otra cosa es que te compense o interese o no:
> 
> Se supone que SQB enviará a la hacienda española la información completa que incluirá al menos estos dos conceptos:
> - Los ingresos que has tenido
> ...



Eso sería lo razonable. Me temo que la realidad, en base a la experiencia que he tenido hasta ahora con cuentas en el extranjero, es que:

1. SQ va a liquidar el 35% con la hacienda suiza indicando mis datos personales
2. La hacienda suiza va a informar a la hacienda española y le va a pasar una parte (pongamos el 21%)
3. La hacienda española no me va a informar de este hecho y por lo tanto estas cantidades no estarán en el borrador de declaracion
4. Yo tendré que añadir estas cantidades, y al poner la retención efectuada, solo podré poner el 21% y además me llamarán para que lo justifique.


----------



## egarenc (20 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti, pero mi ensayo ha sido destructivo. He hablado con ellos y me lo vuelven a enviar. Que me recomiendas para que no me vuelva a pasar, abro por el plastico trasero, o ejecuto una operacion de cirujia por la parte delantera yendo con extremo cuidado? gracias



bien amigos, el martes por la tarde solicité la nueva contraseña y hoy ya lo tenia en el búzón, que eficiencia!. Yo creo que me tarda más cualquier paquete que venga de Barcelona. Ahora si, se ve dpm y ya he podido entrar. He aprovechado esta tarde para presentar telemáticamente mis 3 dd1 a través de la web. Pense que tendría mas problemas pero con el DNi-e he tardado 10 minutos en tenerlo todo ok.
La pregunta es, creeis que es el momento para diversificar ya algo de pasta y meterlo en el 2º mejor sistema financiero mundial después de Ex-paña? gracias


----------



## egarenc (20 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Eso sería lo razonable. Me temo que la realidad, en base a la experiencia que he tenido hasta ahora con cuentas en el extranjero, es que:
> 
> 1. SQ va a liquidar el 35% con la hacienda suiza indicando mis datos personales
> 2. La hacienda suiza va a informar a la hacienda española y le va a pasar una parte (pongamos el 21%)
> ...



justificarlo significa ir con los papeles del banco a hacienda? es ese trámite?. Una pregunta, sino metes pasta una vez acabado el año fiscal, representa que no tienes porque hacer referencia a la cuenta en la declaración...o si?


----------



## kikelon (20 Jul 2012)

Ultimas consideraciones:
- ¿restricciones en la cantidad a transferir sin necesidad de notificar a la ida o a la vuelta llegado el caso?
- ¿restricciones en la cantidad máxima a transferir desde ING?

Aleja jacta est.


----------



## 2d2defrente (21 Jul 2012)

Alguno que ya tenga abierta la cuenta me puede decir aproximadamente cuanto dura todo el proceso de apertura?


----------



## Kid (21 Jul 2012)

Menos de 15 días.
Salut.


----------



## hasta losss (21 Jul 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> justificarlo significa ir con los papeles del banco a hacienda? es ese trámite?. Una pregunta, sino metes pasta una vez acabado el año fiscal, representa que no tienes porque hacer referencia a la cuenta en la declaración...o si?



Si en la declaración del IRPF pones solo los intereses lo normal es que no te llamen, porque es más dinero para hacienda; si pones las retenciones (no figurando en los datos de hacienda) entonces hay muchas probabilidades de que te requieran para que lo justifiques; consiste en llevar el certificado de retenciones del banco a tu delegación de AEAT y convencerles de que si una entidad suiza te ha retenido entonces la hacienda española tiene que haber recibido su parte. Si has puesto como retención el 35% que te ha retenido SQ entonces no va a colar porque la hacienda española no ha recibido esa cantidad.

Si no metes pasta una vez acabado el año fiscal entonces no tienes que hacer ninguna referencia al declarar el IRPF. Otra cosa es que haya que declarar la cuenta a hacienda mediante un procedimiento que todavía no han determinado.


----------



## nekcab (21 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> ... consiste en llevar el certificado de retenciones del banco a tu delegación de AEAT y convencerles de que si una entidad suiza te ha retenido entonces la hacienda española tiene que haber recibido su parte. Si has puesto como retención el 35% que te ha retenido SQ entonces *no va a colar porque la hacienda española no ha recibido esa cantidad*.
> ....



¿Y pq no va a colar? Si estás llevando tu certificado de retenciones de la Hacienda suiza...


----------



## mektgn (21 Jul 2012)

A ver si entre todos aclaramos este berenjenal:

No me ha quedado claro si optando por la opción B, los intereses de Swissquote saldrian en el borrador de la declaración de la renta. I si salieran cual sería el porcentaje retenido, un 35%, un 21%,...???

También tengo una cuenta en Francia por lo que la opción B es la única posible y tampoco sé si en el borrador me saldrán los intereses y qué % de retención me aplicarían.

Si sigo con la opción A (secreto bancario) sólo habría que sumar los intereses de Swissquote a los intereses de bancos españoles en la casilla correspondiente? Y las retenciones en qué casilla irían y cuál sería el porcentaje, el español o el suizo? 

O como dicen algunos, quizás por la miseria de intereses que nos darían mejor no poner las retenciones suizas en ninguna parte para que no nos llamen?


----------



## hasta losss (21 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿Y pq no va a colar? Si estás llevando tu certificado de retenciones de la Hacienda suiza...



Porque la hacienda española nunca retiene el 35% y porque si tú pones 35% de retención lo que estás haciendo es pedirle a hacienda que te devuelva la diferencia (35%-21%) y eso no va a colar. No va a colar porque esa diferencia se la ha quedado la hacienda suiza y te van a decir que si quieres se lo pidas a los suizos.

Imagínate al de hacienda: te llevas el dinero fuera de España y pretendes que la hacienda española te devuelva lo que se ha quedado Suiza.

Yo lo que haré, independientemente de que haya elegido opción A o B, es declarar los intereses y una retencion del 21%. El resto (35-21=14%) lo consideraré un regalo para los suizos. Qué remedio! Por eso digo que la opción B no es interesante.


----------



## señorito de ikea (21 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Porque la hacienda española nunca retiene el 35% y porque si tú pones 35% de retención lo que estás haciendo es pedirle a hacienda que te devuelva la diferencia (35%-21%) y eso no va a colar. No va a colar porque esa diferencia se la ha quedado la hacienda suiza y te van a decir que si quieres se lo pidas a los suizos.
> 
> Imagínate al de hacienda: te llevas el dinero fuera de España y pretendes que la hacienda española te devuelva lo que se ha quedado Suiza.
> 
> Yo lo que haré, independientemente de que haya elegido opción A o B, es declarar los intereses y una retencion del 21%. El resto (35-21=14%) lo consideraré un regalo para los suizos. Qué remedio! Por eso digo que la opción B no es interesante.



Yo aun estoy muy verde con el tema de swissquote, pero creo que lo que hay que hacer es declarar los intereses para que la hacienda española no te quite otra vez el 21% de los intereses generados en swissquote, dado que ya los has pagado a los suizos. Es lo de la doble imposicion:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenio_de_doble_imposicion

Con estos convenios lo que se evita es que pagues por duplicado: primero a la hacienda suiza y luego a nuestros chorizos. De esta forma, Suiza se lleva el 35% de tus intereses y le entrega la parte correspondiente a la hacienda española (el 21% que nos afeitarian en un banco de aqui). Usease: tengo 100€ de intereses, Suiza me quita 35€ de los cuales entrega 21€ a España y ellos se quedan con 14€ para la manutencion y cuidado de sus vacas.


----------



## Enterao (21 Jul 2012)

si declaras el 35% de retencion deberian hacerte el total a devolver de eso .pero apuesto a que solo calculan con el 21%.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2012)

por lo tanto, y resumiendo, lo que hay que hacer cuando recibamos el borrador de hacienda, y en los datos fiscales no aparezca swissquote es declarar los interese, e incluir el 21% de retenciones en la casilla correspondiente. Y finito, no?


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Yo lo estoy flipando, me he pillado un lector de dni electronico para poder hacer tramites y tal con la administracion, total que voy al bde.es e intento pedir el formulario DD1 (bueno iba a pedir 3 por lo de que puedes tener cuenta en 3 divisas aunque no se si hace realmente falta).
> 
> Cual es mi sorpresa cuando veo que me pone que el formulario online tiene horario de lunes a viernes de 8 a 19:30 jajajaja... que pasa que el servidor de aplicaciones esta de vacaciones? Tambien tiene horario de funcionario? Pero que mierda es esta???



si tio, a mi también me chocó. De todas formas, 1. para bajarte el formulario para pedir los dd1 no hace falta el lector y 2. si tienes el certificado digital, porque no lo haces directamente através del programa de la web? es que tu correo es algo contradictorio.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Si eso del horario me sale cuando entro por el programa este de la web, el link es
> https://aps.bde.es/idd
> 
> Bueno es igual, me espero al lunes, y ya esta. Si no enviaré el formulario por fax o correo o me voy a pedirlo "live" al bancospaña que tampoco me queda tan lejos.



Yo de ti esperaria,x la web lo haces todo en 10 minutos y te quedAs con tu pdf to guapo con el registro de entrada


----------



## hasta losss (21 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Si eso del horario me sale cuando entro por el programa este de la web, el link es
> https://aps.bde.es/idd
> 
> Bueno es igual, me espero al lunes, y ya esta. Si no enviaré el formulario por fax o correo o me voy a pedirlo "live" al bancospaña que tampoco me queda tan lejos.



Sin dudarlo, haz lo que te aconseja egarenc. En unos minutos has acabado y tienes tu recibo con tu número de registro. Te olvidas de problemas y de esperar que te envíen copias selladas. Además puedes consultar tus datos de DD1 siempre que quieras accediendo con tu usuario.


----------



## jontania (21 Jul 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Yo lo estoy flipando, me he pillado un lector de dni electronico para poder hacer tramites y tal con la administracion, total que voy al bde.es e intento pedir el formulario DD1 (bueno iba a pedir 3 por lo de que puedes tener cuenta en 3 divisas aunque no se si hace realmente falta).
> 
> Cual es mi sorpresa cuando veo que me pone que el formulario online tiene horario de lunes a viernes de 8 a 19:30 jajajaja... que pasa que el servidor de aplicaciones esta de vacaciones? Tambien tiene horario de funcionario? Pero que mierda es esta???



Sobre lo de si realmente hacen falta los 3 impresos, te voy a ahorrar tiempo y dinero: Manda los 3 con el mismo numero de cuenta y distinta moneda, si no lo haces asi te lo van a pedir ellos. Yo tambien pensaba que no era necesario pero estaba equivocado, a pesar de que el foro lo advierte perfectamente. Debemos ser menos papistas y confiar en la gente que nos aconseja.


----------



## sapoconcho (21 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Porque la hacienda española nunca retiene el 35% y porque si tú pones 35% de retención lo que estás haciendo es pedirle a hacienda que te devuelva la diferencia (35%-21%) y eso no va a colar. No va a colar porque esa diferencia se la ha quedado la hacienda suiza y te van a decir que si quieres se lo pidas a los suizos.
> 
> Imagínate al de hacienda: te llevas el dinero fuera de España y pretendes que la hacienda española te devuelva lo que se ha quedado Suiza.
> 
> Yo lo que haré, independientemente de que haya elegido opción A o B, es declarar los intereses y una retencion del 21%. El resto (35-21=14%) lo consideraré un regalo para los suizos. Qué remedio! Por eso digo que la opción B no es interesante.



No funciona así. Es más bien lo que le ha puesto "el señorito de IKEA", un acuerdo destinado a evitar la doble imposición. Nadie le va a devolver la diferencia entre el 35% y el 21%, en todo caso, el resto se lo quedará Suiza (para hacer menos atractiva la entrada de capital, entre otras cosas, Suiza ha ido incrementando en el último decenio sus impuestos sobre el ahorro con el beneplácito de otros países europeos).
Mi opinión es que usted, si opta por la opción A, tendrá una carta dónde se justifica que ha hecho el pago pertinente de impuestos, según me informó la gente de SQB y, como el pago es anónimo, usted tendrá que incluir esa retención en su declaración de la renta (que debería ser un 21, 25 o 27% si no recuerdo mal) y no se extrañe que le llamen para justificarla si al revisor de su declaración le parece oportuno.
Si usted escoge la opción B, el pago de impuestos desde la hacienda suiza se hace con nombre y apellido por lo que es de entender que debiera venir en su declaración de impuestos y, en cualquier caso, usted podrá incluirla manualmente del mismo modo.

Al final del proceso no existe mucha diferencia entre uno y otro modo. El B puede ser más automático si el intercambio de información funciona bien (lo cual desconozco) y el A, con su "ventaja" de secreto bancario, puede ser más latoso si tiene usted que personarse en Hacienda, con lo cual también perderá el secreto bancario.

PS. Digo esto de perderá el secreto bancario porque según la información SQB, si usted escoge la opción B: "the bank will declare the interest payments 
covered by the Agreement to the Federal Tax Administration giving, in particular, the customer’s name and address, and his or her account number." Su nombre, apellido, dirección y número de cuenta es perfectamente conocido por la Hacienda española con hacer un simple requerimiento de información al BdE sobre si usted presentó el DD1...


----------



## señor eko (21 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Si en la declaración del IRPF pones solo los intereses lo normal es que no te llamen, porque es más dinero para hacienda; si pones las retenciones (no figurando en los datos de hacienda) entonces hay muchas probabilidades de que te requieran para que lo justifiques; consiste en llevar el certificado de retenciones del banco a tu delegación de AEAT y convencerles de que si una entidad suiza te ha retenido entonces la hacienda española tiene que haber recibido su parte. Si has puesto como retención el 35% que te ha retenido SQ entonces no va a colar porque la hacienda española no ha recibido esa cantidad.





mektgn dijo:


> A ver si entre todos aclaramos este berenjenal:
> 
> No me ha quedado claro si optando por la opción B, los intereses de Swissquote saldrian en el borrador de la declaración de la renta. I si salieran cual sería el porcentaje retenido, un 35%, un 21%,...???
> 
> ...





hasta losss dijo:


> Porque la hacienda española nunca retiene el 35% y porque si tú pones 35% de retención lo que estás haciendo es pedirle a hacienda que te devuelva la diferencia (35%-21%) y eso no va a colar. No va a colar porque esa diferencia se la ha quedado la hacienda suiza y te van a decir que si quieres se lo pidas a los suizos.
> 
> Imagínate al de hacienda: te llevas el dinero fuera de España y pretendes que la hacienda española te devuelva lo que se ha quedado Suiza.
> 
> Yo lo que haré, independientemente de que haya elegido opción A o B, es declarar los intereses y una retencion del 21%. El resto (35-21=14%) lo consideraré un regalo para los suizos. Qué remedio! Por eso digo que la opción B no es interesante.





egarenc dijo:


> por lo tanto, y resumiendo, lo que hay que hacer cuando recibamos el borrador de hacienda, y en los datos fiscales no aparezca swissquote es declarar los interese, e incluir el 21% de retenciones en la casilla correspondiente. Y finito, no?





sapoconcho dijo:


> Mi opinión es que usted, si opta por la opción A, tendrá una carta dónde se justifica que ha hecho el pago pertinente de impuestos, según me informó la gente de SQB y, como el pago es anónimo, usted tendrá que incluir esa retención en su declaración de la renta (que debería ser un 21, 25 o 27% si no recuerdo mal) y no se extrañe que le llamen para justificarla si al revisor de su declaración le parece oportuno.
> Si usted escoge la opción B, el pago de impuestos desde la hacienda suiza se hace con nombre y apellido por lo que es de entender que debiera venir en su declaración de impuestos y, en cualquier caso, usted podrá incluirla manualmente del mismo modo.



Muchos habláis de incluir la retención aplicada por SQ en la declaración, pero ¿en qué casilla se debe de incluir eso? Nunca lo he añadido en ninguna declaración al declarar los intereses bancarios.

Hasta ahora, yo incluía todos los interes bancarios en la casilla correspondiente y listo, sin indicar en ningún caso que interés se me ha aplicado....

A ver si alguien puede aclararlo.


----------



## Enterao (22 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por ayudar a los que nos quedamos rezagados en su momento. Bueno, ahora, antes de irme de vacaciones ya podré respirar tranquilo al notificar in person las cuentas abiertas al bde.
> En cualquier caso, sigo con la cuenta a 0 y esto será sólo un escapadero conjuntamente con una cuenta abierta en Francia.
> Por cierto, qué os parece este párrafo que seguro que habéis leído mucho en Important Legal information:
> Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services
> ...



LO HAN EXTENDIDO A Canada, Great Britain, Germany, Italy, and France..

ANTES ERA SOLO PARA USA...

MAL AGUERO...


----------



## Fondero (22 Jul 2012)

Y no seria mejor hacerse la cuenta en ING Luxemburgo y a tirar millas ( hablo desde el desconocimiento), ya que has sacado tu dinero del pais que es la idea. Y ya esperas al corralito, devaluacion o loque quieran hacer con total tranquilidad...

Un Saludo


----------



## hasta losss (22 Jul 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Muchos habláis de incluir la retención aplicada por SQ en la declaración, pero ¿en qué casilla se debe de incluir eso? Nunca lo he añadido en ninguna declaración al declarar los intereses bancarios.
> 
> Hasta ahora, yo incluía todos los interes bancarios en la casilla correspondiente y listo, sin indicar en ningún caso que interés se me ha aplicado....
> 
> A ver si alguien puede aclararlo.



La casilla donde están las retenciones por capital mobiliario es la 743.

Pero si utilizas el programa PADRE, al poner los intereses en la casilla 022, se abrirá una ventana donde introduces los intereses y las retenciones. El programa se encarga de pasarlo a la casilla 743.

Revisa bien lo que has hecho hasta ahora porque, si en realidad nunca has añadido las retenciones en la declaración, entonces has pagado dos veces por lo mismo: una vez cuando te lo ha retenido el banco y otra vez al hacer la declaración del IRPF


----------



## DonPimpon (22 Jul 2012)

Vaya, ahora justo que voy a abrir una cuenta, el servicio está temporalmente no disponible...


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Jul 2012)

Fondero dijo:


> Y no seria mejor hacerse la cuenta en ING Luxemburgo y a tirar millas ( hablo desde el desconocimiento), ya que has sacado tu dinero del pais que es la idea. Y ya esperas al corralito, devaluacion o loque quieran hacer con total tranquilidad...
> 
> Un Saludo



No soy un experto en la Unión Europea, pero piensa una cosa. Luxemburgo es un país de la Unión Europea y Suiza no. Si se produjera la salida del Euro por parte de España y volviésemos a la peseta (nueva peseta), entiendo que sería más fácil para España presionar a Luxemburgo para que las cuentas de españoles se reconvirtieran a nuevas pesetas; no creo que, en este caso, las autoridade suizas se dejaran presionar tan facilmente.


----------



## ramonimo (22 Jul 2012)

*Los socios de Merkel sugieren que Grecia comience a utilizar el dracma*



Spoiler



La Unión Social Cristiana de Baviera (CSU), los socios del Gobierno de Angela Merkel, ha sugerido a Grecia que comience a utilizar el dracma para pagar los sueldos de los funcionarios y las pensiones de los jubilados para encaminar así un "retorno suave" a la antigua moneda, en vistas a su posible salida del euro.

Así lo ha propuesto el secretario general de la CSU, Alexander Dobrindt, con carácter de urgencia, en una entrevista concedida al diario germano 'Welt am Sonntag' publicada este domingo.

"El Gobierno griego ya debe empezar a pagar en dracmas la mitad de los sueldos de sus funcionarios públicos, de sus pensionistas, entre otros gastos", remarca Dobrindt.

"El camino de un retorno suave a la antigua moneda en Grecia es mejor que un cambio brusco", ha incidido, "como una moneda paralela, el dracma ofrece la oportunidad de revertir en un mayor crecimiento económico".

En este sentido, Dobrindt ha enfatizado en la necesidad de trazar una 'hoja de ruta' para una salida ordenada de Grecia de la zona euro, como piedra de toque para una reducción de la eurozona.


----------



## señor eko (22 Jul 2012)

Fondero dijo:


> Y no seria mejor hacerse la cuenta en ING Luxemburgo y a tirar millas ( hablo desde el desconocimiento), ya que has sacado tu dinero del pais que es la idea. Y ya esperas al corralito, devaluacion o loque quieran hacer con total tranquilidad...
> 
> Un Saludo



ehhh:no:

Para abrir cuenta en ING Luxemburgo tienes que ser obligatoriamente residente del país, si no lo eres (demostrándolo), es imposible abrirla.


----------



## angek (22 Jul 2012)

> LO HAN EXTENDIDO A Canada, Great Britain, Germany, Italy, and France..





¿Y no será que la web no va porque están "en reformas" para impedir chorreos de dineros y añadir a Spain en la lista de prohibidos?


----------



## mektgn (22 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> La casilla donde están las retenciones por capital mobiliario es la 743.
> 
> Pero si utilizas el programa PADRE, al poner los intereses en la casilla 022, se abrirá una ventana donde introduces los intereses y las retenciones. El programa se encarga de pasarlo a la casilla 743.
> 
> Revisa bien lo que has hecho hasta ahora porque, si en realidad nunca has añadido las retenciones en la declaración, entonces has pagado dos veces por lo mismo: una vez cuando te lo ha retenido el banco y otra vez al hacer la declaración del IRPF



Pues en este hilo (mensaje #13) que trata de en qué casilla declarar las retenciones de una cuenta abierta en Alemania *dicen que es en la casilla 734* titulada "deducciones por doble imposición internacional", sería el mismo caso para SQB??? En ese caso meteríamos en esa casilla el 35% que nos han retenido en Suiza, no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-renta-y-cuentas-extranjero-db-aleman-2.html

La casilla que dices, la 743, sería para las retenciones de bancos españoles, diría yo...

Por lo que comentáis poca diferencia hay entre las opciones A y B, porque yo pensaba que con la B saldrían todos los datos en el borrador y entiendo por lo que comentáis que no sería así.

Resumiendo parece que con la A tenemos más posibilidades de ser requeridos por Hacienda y con la B perdemos el secreto bancario.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Jul 2012)

Qué os parece el hecho de que ahora no dejen abrir cuentas en swissquote a personas de Italia, Francia y Alemania, además de a EEUU y Canadá. Antes sólo era a EEUU, me mosquea que se hayan incluido estos 3 países de la UE, pude que se estén anteponiendo a una retirada masiva de dinero de estos países y hayan avisado a la banca suiza para que no deje abrir cuentas a sus ciudadanos. Si es así no se por qué España no ha hecho lo mismo, no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Qué os parece el hecho de que ahora no dejen abrir cuentas en swissquote a personas de Italia, Francia y Alemania, además de a EEUU y Canadá. Antes sólo era a EEUU, me mosquea que se hayan incluido estos 3 países de la UE, pude que se estén anteponiendo a una retirada masiva de dinero de estos países y hayan avisado a la banca suiza para que no deje abrir cuentas a sus ciudadanos. Si es así no se por qué España no ha hecho lo mismo, no tiene buena pinta.



Igual ya han asumido la fuga y crack de Portugal, Grècia y España, pero quieren evitar que pase lo mismo con italia y Francia? Se preparan para lo del euro fuerte y euro dèbil? :8:


----------



## 0absoluto (23 Jul 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Qué os parece el hecho de que ahora no dejen abrir cuentas en swissquote a personas de Italia, Francia y Alemania, además de a EEUU y Canadá. Antes sólo era a EEUU, me mosquea que se hayan incluido estos 3 países de la UE, pude que se estén anteponiendo a una retirada masiva de dinero de estos países y hayan avisado a la banca suiza para que no deje abrir cuentas a sus ciudadanos. Si es así no se por qué España no ha hecho lo mismo, no tiene buena pinta.



Yo no veo dicha restricción en ningún sitio.
El mensaje original de *minosabe* al que hacéis referencia es el Post 1533 
Ahí se dice que la restricción esta en "Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services".
Es el punto 19 del siguiente documento General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations y no dice nada de esos paises.


----------



## robergarc (23 Jul 2012)

Dado que el hilo cada día parece hacerse más necesario y ya lleva la friolera de 174 páginas, ¿serían tan amables los que ya ha abierto la cuenta y todo les funciona correctamente de poner unos post resumen al final del hilo con todo el proceso?

Porque cada día hay más gente interesada y leer toda la información desperdigada -y supongo que alguna obsoleta- a lo largo de tantísimas páginas no es viable.

Gracias.


----------



## mecaweto (23 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo no veo dicha restricción en ningún sitio.
> El mensaje original de *minosabe* al que hacéis referencia es el Post 1533
> Ahí se dice que la restricción esta en "Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services".
> Es el punto 19 del siguiente documento General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations y no dice nada de esos paises.



Vamos a ver, entiendo que dice que hay personas o entidades que, basándose en su nacionalidad, lugar de negocios, domicilio u otras razones, estan sujetos a disposiciones legales que les prohiben o restringen trabajar con proveedores de servicios financieros extranjeros y/o acceder a sus sitios web. El acceso al sitio web de SQ no está permitido para personas sujetas a estas restricciones. Esto se aplica particularmente a personas domiciliadas en USA, Canada, UK, Francia, Alemania e Italia.

Traducido al lenguaje mundano diría que te avisan de que si en tu pais (especialmente en los 6 indicados) hay leyes que te prohiben o restringen a ti en concreto trabajar con servicios financieros extranjeros en función de determinadas circunstancias, pues que sepas que no puedes acceder a la web de SQ.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo no veo dicha restricción en ningún sitio.
> El mensaje original de *minosabe* al que hacéis referencia es el Post 1533
> Ahí se dice que la restricción esta en "Local restrictions - provision of cross-border services".
> Es el punto 19 del siguiente documento General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations y no dice nada de esos paises.



Aquí lo tienes:

SWISSQUOTE, LEADER SUISSE DU TRADING ONLINE

pinchando en el menú de la izquierda en important legal information en el apartado de local restrictions

como dicen, no se si es para determinadas personas o porque estos países han avisado a suiza para que aplique esta limitación, el caso es que hace unas semanas estos países no estaban en la lista, sólo estaba EEUU.


----------



## Enterao (23 Jul 2012)

Eeuu estaba porque lo impuso el negrito obama . Ellos no tienen esos tratados de doble imposicion con suiza simplemente es ilegal tener alli cuenta.

Lo raro es que alemania este baneada cuando ellos tienen el mismo trato que nosotros.del 35%.


----------



## DonPimpon (23 Jul 2012)

Up! Por curiosidad, cuanto % de vuestros ahorros vais a entregar al país de la chocolata? Yo estoy pensando en un 10% to lo más... el resto en ****** barcos y papelitos de colores


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Jul 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Up! Por curiosidad, cuanto % de vuestros ahorros vais a entregar al país de la chocolata? Yo estoy pensando en un 10% to lo más... el resto en ****** barcos y papelitos de colores



30% en suiza
30% en Union europea
30% en metales
10% en cash


----------



## hasta losss (23 Jul 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Vamos a ver, entiendo que dice que hay personas o entidades que, basándose en su nacionalidad, lugar de negocios, domicilio u otras razones, estan sujetos a disposiciones legales que les prohiben o restringen trabajar con proveedores de servicios financieros extranjeros y/o acceder a sus sitios web. El acceso al sitio web de SQ no está permitido para personas sujetas a estas restricciones. Esto se aplica particularmente a personas domiciliadas en USA, Canada, UK, Francia, Alemania e Italia.
> 
> Traducido al lenguaje mundano diría que te avisan de que si en tu pais (especialmente en los 6 indicados) hay leyes que te prohiben o restringen a ti en concreto trabajar con servicios financieros extranjeros en función de determinadas circunstancias, pues que sepas que no puedes acceder a la web de SQ.



Efectivamente, no es que estos países hayan prohibido expresamente a Swissquote ofrecer sus servicios, sino que estos paises tienen una legislación sobre servicios financieros externos que impide a Swissquote, y a cualquier institución financiera extranjera como Swissquote ofrecer servicios a sus ciudadanos.

¿Y cuales son las razones? He encontrado un documento que aclara bastante la situación:

http://www.lenzstaehelin.com/uploads/tx_netvlsldb/DUPAS_Crossborder_financial_services_101229.pdf

Es muy largo, pero extraigo alguna de las cosas que dice:

"Non-German financial institutions
are required to establish a German subsidiary
(Article 33 (1) (6) KWG) or a German branch (Article 53
KWG) in order to offer their services on a professional
basis to German-based customers."

"As a result, Swiss financial institutions are required to
establish a regulated branch or subsidiary in Germany
in order to offer their services to German-based individuals"

"As a practical matter, the provision of banking and financial
services to French customers is almost impossible
without establishing a physical (and regulated) presence in this country, either in the form of a branch
or a subsidiary"

Mi conclusión es que hay paises que imponen unas condiciones más duras, sobre todo en cuanto a tener filiales/oficinas situadas en dichos paises. Esto hace que bancos modestos como Swissquote no se lo puedan permitir.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Jul 2012)

Pues sí parece que la cosa venga por eso de las oficinas en los países, pero de todas formas no me parece justificación porque UBS por ejemplo tiene oficina aquí en España y si les dices que quieres hacer una operación con UBS de Suiza te dicen que no tienen nada que ver, igual pasa con otras muchas oficinas, por tanto aunque los bancos tengan oficinas en su país no se cumple lo de facilitar las cosas al cliente que pone en ese texto. De todas formas lo que han echo esos países es nuevo, antes no estaba y eso es un cambio de condición que mosquea, puede que sea como excusa lo de las oficinas en su país para limitar la apertura de cuentas en suiza de una forma tan fácil.


----------



## LLainiav (23 Jul 2012)

Una duda, he tratado de abrir la cuenta pero me han mandado el famoso mail diciéndome lo siguiente: 

Each certification has to contain the confirmation "*Certified true copy of the original*" the name, the place, date, the stamp and the signature of the person who identified the ID/passport bearer.

Envié la compulsa de la policia y no ha colado, tengo cita con el notario para que me las haga él, pero tengo dudas sobre si también me estan pidiendo la coletilla en ingles o simplemente que se identifique el notario o funcionario que compulsa??? alguien que también haya recibido el mail le han puesto lo mismo??

Por cierto, alguien seria tan amable de facilitarme la dirección de correo electrónico para ponerme en contacto con esta gente, he mirado en la pagina pero te piden usuario y contraseña y todavía no la tengo.


----------



## nesio (23 Jul 2012)

robergarc dijo:


> Dado que el hilo cada día parece hacerse más necesario y ya lleva la friolera de 174 páginas, ¿serían tan amables los que ya ha abierto la cuenta y todo les funciona correctamente de poner unos post resumen al final del hilo con todo el proceso?
> 
> Porque cada día hay más gente interesada y leer toda la información desperdigada -y supongo que alguna obsoleta- a lo largo de tantísimas páginas no es viable.
> 
> Gracias.



Falta algún detalle, pero se puede empezar por aquí.


----------



## nesio (23 Jul 2012)

LLainiav dijo:


> Envié la compulsa de la policia y no ha colado, tengo cita con el notario para que me las haga él, pero tengo dudas sobre si también me estan pidiendo la coletilla en ingles o simplemente que se identifique el notario o funcionario que compulsa??? alguien que también haya recibido el mail le han puesto lo mismo??



Según explican otros foreros la coletilla en inglés no ha sido necesaria. Como puedes ver, en el texto que has citado no se indica.



> Por cierto, alguien seria tan amable de facilitarme la dirección de correo electrónico para ponerme en contacto con esta gente, he mirado en la pagina pero te piden usuario y contraseña y todavía no la tengo.



Tienes que acceder al formulario de contacto de su web, Support->Contact Form, y asegurarte que no marcas la casilla "Account holder". Luego identifícate debidamente para que ellos sepan que tienes el proceso de apertura en marcha. Yo usé este canal y no tuvieron ningún reparo en resolverme mis dudas.


----------



## LLainiav (23 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Según explican otros foreros la coletilla en inglés no ha sido necesaria. Como puedes ver, en el texto que has citado no se indica.
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes que acceder al formulario de contacto de su web, Support->Contact Form, y asegurarte que no marcas la casilla "Account holder". Luego identifícate debidamente para que ellos sepan que tienes el proceso de apertura en marcha. Yo usé este canal y no tuvieron ningún reparo en resolverme mis dudas.



Nesio, muchisisimas gracias, eso he hecho ponerme en contacto con ellos a través del formulario de la web, pero no sé igual es insuficiente y por eso preguntaba por una dirección de correo electrónico alternativa, además mi ingles es muy básico y por teléfono como que no.


----------



## 0absoluto (23 Jul 2012)

robergarc dijo:


> Dado que el hilo cada día parece hacerse más necesario y ya lleva la friolera de 174 páginas, ¿serían tan amables los que ya ha abierto la cuenta y todo les funciona correctamente de poner unos post resumen al final del hilo con todo el proceso?
> 
> Porque cada día hay más gente interesada y leer toda la información desperdigada -y supongo que alguna obsoleta- a lo largo de tantísimas páginas no es viable.
> 
> Gracias.



Este otro resumen es algo más actual: Resumen sobre SQB hecho por ramonimo
Tiene un fichero word comprimido.


----------



## minosabe (23 Jul 2012)

Vamos a ver: sigo leyendo el foro pero cada vez me doy más cuenta de que no sabéis lo que hacéis. Tengo cuenta abierta el sqb con 0 eur. Si alguien no aclara feacientemente que se puede operar para convertir nuestros ahorrillos en fondos de inversión en otras divisas, sin importar tu nacionalidad, llevar dinero allí no te salva de ningún corralito ni corralote.


----------



## nesio (23 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Vamos a ver: sigo leyendo el foro pero cada vez me doy más cuenta de que no sabéis lo que hacéis. Tengo cuenta abierta el sqb con 0 eur. Si alguien no aclara feacientemente que se puede operar para convertir nuestros ahorrillos en fondos de inversión en otras divisas, sin importar tu nacionalidad, llevar dinero allí no te salva de ningún corralito ni corralote.



Corralito = bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo -> SQB no sirve, ya que no las ofrece.

Corralón = cambio de sistema monetario y eventual devaluación -> SQB sí puede servir, ya que es una entidad radicada fuera de España, incluso de la UE.

Corralote no sé qué es 

No acabo de entender por qué en caso de corralón sería necesario además lo que dices sobre los fondos de inversión :ouch:


----------



## nekcab (23 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Vamos a ver: sigo leyendo el foro pero cada vez me doy más cuenta de que no sabéis lo que hacéis. Tengo cuenta abierta el sqb con 0 eur. Si alguien no aclara feacientemente que se puede operar para convertir nuestros ahorrillos en fondos de inversión en otras divisas, sin importar tu nacionalidad, llevar dinero allí no te salva de ningún corralito ni corralote.



Hombre, de momento muchos de los fondos que ofrecen están en francos suizos. Y por que no me he puesto a buscar en serio, pero tienes cuenta, date una vuelta por los distintos fondos que ofrece...


----------



## Actarus (23 Jul 2012)

Bueno, ya he apretado el botón de pánico, una parte ya se ha ido para allá. Esto que está pasando ahora no me gusta nada.


----------



## minosabe (23 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Corralito = bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo -> SQB no sirve, ya que no las ofrece.
> 
> Corralón = cambio de sistema monetario y eventual devaluación -> SQB sí puede servir, ya que es una entidad radicada fuera de España, incluso de la UE.
> 
> ...



Corralote son las dos cosas juntas. Lo de los fondos de inversión es necesario porque el fisco español podría congelar tus cuentas en Suiza y aplicarles todos los cambios monetarios tal y como harían si estuviesen en España. En cambio, con FI en otra divisa siempre puedes mantenerte invertido hasta que amaine el temporal. Depósitos en liquidez=control fiscal español.


----------



## keo01 (23 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Corralote son las dos cosas juntas. Lo de los fondos de inversión es necesario porque el fisco español podría congelar tus cuentas en Suiza y aplicarles todos los cambios monetarios tal y como harían si estuviesen en España. En cambio, con FI en otra divisa siempre puedes mantenerte invertido hasta que amaine el temporal. Depósitos en liquidez=control fiscal español.



la pregunta del millon es: suiza se "dejaria" hacer eso?


----------



## nekcab (23 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> "...Lo de los fondos de inversión es necesario porque *el fisco español podría congelar tus cuentas en Suiza y aplicarles todos los cambios monetarios tal y como harían si estuviesen en España*..."



Creo que no estamos hablando de la misma Suiza....


----------



## minosabe (23 Jul 2012)

Cada vez que me logueo en el sqb, después de haber entrado el código de la tarjetita de plástico, me sale una advertencia como esta:

_Confirm your password 

You logged out at the end of your previous session or your account remained inactive for longer than the period defined by you.

For the purpose of maximum account security, you are therefore required to confirm your password below. _

A alguien más le pasa?


----------



## nesio (24 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Cada vez que me logueo en el sqb, después de haber entrado el código de la tarjetita de plástico, me sale una advertencia como esta:
> 
> _Confirm your password
> 
> ...



A mi me pasa.


----------



## apunt (24 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Cada vez que me logueo en el sqb, después de haber entrado el código de la tarjetita de plástico, me sale una advertencia como esta:
> 
> _Confirm your password
> 
> ...



A mi tambien, vuelves a poner el pass, y ya entras.


----------



## kikelon (24 Jul 2012)

Estoy indeciso sobre cambiar algo a CHF, por el cambio congelado que tiene a 1.20 por parte del gobierno Suizo. Mis limitados conocimientos me llevan a pesar en una lógica que no sé si es acertada: ¿Si se desbloquea el cambio no es más probable que siga bajando el cambio del Euro a CHF por lo que se alcanzaría paridad y la jugada me habría salido bien? y en todo caso, llegados al punto de desaparecer el euro ¿no se revalorizaría igualmente el CHF y sería menos ventajoso cambiar en ese momento?
Esto de las divisas siempre es un misterio para mi, la verdad...


----------



## nomada25 (24 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Corralote son las dos cosas juntas. Lo de los fondos de inversión es necesario porque el fisco español podría congelar tus cuentas en Suiza y aplicarles todos los cambios monetarios tal y como harían si estuviesen en España. En cambio, con FI en otra divisa siempre puedes mantenerte invertido hasta que amaine el temporal. Depósitos en liquidez=control fiscal español.



El fisco español manda en España, no en suiza ni en mi libertad de mover capital por donde quiera, así están las leyes. No creo que fuera posible la congelación de esas cuentas, hay límites que no se pueden pasar, sobre todo si hay que contar con que a Suiza le parezca bien esa decisión de Montoro, si a Suiza le parece mal no tiene nada que hacer.

SI el fisco español intentara ponerme las cosas difíciles ten por seguro que me iría del país en cuanto pudiera, un impuesto de patrimonio creo que es lo que puede ocurrir, eso no podemos evitarlo legalmente pero sí de otras formas.

Dudo mucho que España intentara repatriar el dinero o congelar las cuentas, con el robo de la devaluación de miles de millones de euros se darán por conformados, no se atreverán ni a abrir la boca de lo fuerte que sería, dudo incluso que el pp se atreva a ser el partido que robó miles de millones de euros a los ciudadanos, eso no se lo perdonarían en la vida, se suicidarían como partido. Si encima andan buscando las vueltas a la gente no te digo nada.
En Argentina el cambio fue de 1 dolar = 1,4 pesos, cuando oficialmente estaba en 1 dolar = 4 pesos. Los bancos siguieron operando internacionalmente con el dinero robado de los ciudadanos, eso si, ellos no lo devaluaron al operar en el exterior en dólares, sólo lo sufrieron los ciudadanos. Si eso pasa en España tenemos guerra civil asegurada, sería la gota que colmara el baso de las guarrerías que están haciendo los bancos y el propio gobierno a los ciudadanos.


----------



## hasta losss (24 Jul 2012)

No está claro que las leyes españolas queden fuera del alcance en las relaciones de un cliente español con un banco suizo. Si leeis los dos enlaces siguientes vereis que incluso la FINMA advierte a sus bancos supervisados de los riesgos relacionados con las leyes extranjeras en sus operaciones con no residentes:

FINMA - FINMA position paper on risks in cross-border financial services

Cross-Border Financial Services | Issues and trends | Financial services

Otra cosa es la del secreto bancario en el caso de haberlo elegido. En ese caso el banco suizo no tiene porqué facilitar datos y por lo tanto tu país desconoce tu relacion con un banco suizo si tu no se lo dices.

Por otra parte, como dice nomada25, no se hasta qué punto al fisco español le interesará repatriar cuatro duros desde suiza (porque las grandes fortunas no utilizan swissquote y se acogen a secreto bancario).


----------



## Marta70 (24 Jul 2012)

apunt dijo:


> A mi tambien, vuelves a poner el pass, y ya entras.



A mi tambien me pasa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasa.



Y a mi tambien, ademas si le doy al interruptor de la pared la luz se enciende y se apaga. A alguien mas le pasa? ...


----------



## nomada25 (24 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> No está claro que las leyes españolas queden fuera del alcance en las relaciones de un cliente español con un banco suizo. Si leeis los dos enlaces siguientes vereis que incluso la FINMA advierte a sus bancos supervisados de los riesgos relacionados con las leyes extranjeras en sus operaciones con no residentes:
> 
> FINMA - FINMA position paper on risks in cross-border financial services
> 
> ...



Creo que como residente en España hacienda podría meterse con nosotros a través de impuestos, nada más, meterse con los ahorros y controlarlos me parece algo imposible si quieren estar dentro de la legalidad, eso ya sería dictadura, porque son tuyos, no de ellos. Lo que no es tuyo es la normativa de impuestos que ponga España, ahí ya no podríamos hacer nada. Hoy día hay libre circulación de capitales y esto no creo que cambie sin que España salga de Europa y si España saliera de Europa, algo casi imposible (no del Euro), Suiza ya no le haría ni caso.
Lo que está claro es que si se llega a producir un corralito podrían hacernos salirnos de la legalidad si queremos evitar que nos presionen con impuestos para traer el dinero a España. Eso ya sí sería complicado porque tendríamos que dar un paso muy difícil, como abrir otra cuenta y no declararla para meter el dinero, aquí ya nos arriesgamos a que nos multen, no sería un camino de rosas porque la gente normal, como nosotros, no tenemos herramientas para hacer este tipo de ilegalidades con la seguridad de que salga bien, eso sólo está al alcance de gente con dinero de verdad, aquí es donde veo y el problema. Otra cosa es que, como dices, España no se meta con los pequeños ahorros, eso también puede ser.
Creo que en Argentina no se metieron con los ahorros del exterior, creo que obligaron a traer los planes de pensiones según he leído, no estoy seguro pero supongo que también pueden meterse con inversores y empresas, con pequeños ahorradores no creo, si hacen esto me voy de España.


----------



## minosabe (24 Jul 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasa.



Pues no debería suceder, de acuerdo con la notificación. No es posible que todos salgamos abruptamente de la web todas las veces. La web deja bastante que desear y ya aquí en el foro tuvimos una larga discusión sobre el https://


----------



## kikelon (24 Jul 2012)

Mi sensación es que las cuentas declaradas, osea, las de todos los que estamos aquí, son el chocolate del loro y si devaluaran la moneda dejarían volver el capital sin mayores problemas, pues les interesa que entren de vuelta divisas, y nosotros, al fin y al cabo, tendríamos que usar más tarde o más temprano nuestros ahorros. Metiendo presión provocarían estampida y fuga de capitales esta vez en secreto con lo que perderían oportunidad de hacer volver el dinero. Una vez has hecho el corralito y posterior devaluación, te interesa normalizar la situación cuanto antes para que la inversión extranjera vuelva cuanto antes y los ahorradores que sacaron ahorros al extranjero se sientan medio seguros para volver a traer el dinero habiendo perdido poca capacidad adquisitiva. Porque, seamos sinceros, a todos nos da cierto tembleque tener pasta en suiza con lo que un entorno medio amigable nos vendría bien para retornar ahorros sin haber sufrido devaluación.


----------



## jontania (24 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Pues no debería suceder, de acuerdo con la notificación. No es posible que todos salgamos abruptamente de la web todas las veces. La web deja bastante que desear y ya aquí en el foro tuvimos una larga discusión sobre el https://



El tema de la seguridad quedo aclarado. Hasta desde Swissquote han contestado diciendo que la web esta cifrada. Si compruebas con tu navegador las propiedades de la pagina veras que es así aunque no te aparezca el candado ni el https en la barra del navegador.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Pues no debería suceder, de acuerdo con la notificación. No es posible que todos salgamos abruptamente de la web todas las veces. La web deja bastante que desear y ya aquí en el foro tuvimos una larga discusión sobre el https://



Quién dice nada de "abruptamente":



> You logged out at the end of your previous session or your account remained inactive for longer than the period defined by you.



Lo que dice es que en la ultima conexion cerraste la sesion voluntariamente o que la sesion ha caducado al pasar mas tiempo del configurado sin actividad. Es como funcionan el 99% de las identificaciones online.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> El tema de la seguridad quedo aclarado. Hasta desde Swissquote han contestado diciendo que la web esta cifrada. Si compruebas con tu navegador las propiedades de la pagina veras que es así aunque no te aparezca el candado ni el https en la barra del navegador.



Exactamente, pero por algun motivo minosabe no se fia de SQB y lo interpreta todo en clave negativa. Minosabe, tienes todo el derecho a no fiarte, pero entonces, porque abriste una cuenta o porque sigues dandole vueltas al tema?


----------



## nomada25 (25 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Mi sensación es que las cuentas declaradas, osea, las de todos los que estamos aquí, son el chocolate del loro y si devaluaran la moneda dejarían volver el capital sin mayores problemas, pues les interesa que entren de vuelta divisas, y nosotros, al fin y al cabo, tendríamos que usar más tarde o más temprano nuestros ahorros. Metiendo presión provocarían estampida y fuga de capitales esta vez en secreto con lo que perderían oportunidad de hacer volver el dinero. Una vez has hecho el corralito y posterior devaluación, te interesa normalizar la situación cuanto antes para que la inversión extranjera vuelva cuanto antes y los ahorradores que sacaron ahorros al extranjero se sientan medio seguros para volver a traer el dinero habiendo perdido poca capacidad adquisitiva. Porque, seamos sinceros, a todos nos da cierto tembleque tener pasta en suiza con lo que un entorno medio amigable nos vendría bien para retornar ahorros sin haber sufrido devaluación.



Pues sí, yo también creo eso, y si no fuera así ya se buscarían soluciones sobre la marcha. A nadie le gusta tener el dinero fuera, eso está claro por eso la gente tiene muchas dudas, lo ideal sería que no pasara nada en España, pero la situación en la que nos han dejado los unos y los otros políticos es la ruina y hay motivos para intentar escapar del robo.


----------



## Kid (25 Jul 2012)

Marta70 dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasa.



Soy informático. Los suizos hacen bien los relojes, pero las webs ...
En fin, yo no estoy en SQ por lo bien que tiene la web, aunque nunca hubiera imaginado que una web de una empresa de este tipo, fuera una "ass made".
Salut.


----------



## minosabe (25 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente, pero por algun motivo minosabe no se fia de SQB y lo interpreta todo en clave negativa. Minosabe, tienes todo el derecho a no fiarte, pero entonces, porque abriste una cuenta o porque sigues dandole vueltas al tema?



Soy administrador de sistemas y la web de sqb me parece un tru*o. El 99,9% de las aplicaciones similares, como alguien dice, NO funcionan así. No tiene ningún sentido que tras logearte al instante te vuelva con lo de la contraseña. Da la impresión de que se trata de un bug y que se mantenga nos dice que no actualizan sus servicios lo que debieran. 
Yo no me fío de nadie, sin embargo, me interesa sqb por el tema de fondos.


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Jul 2012)

Lo de que pida la password dos veces, es verdad que parece un bug no corregido. Pero no lo veo demasiado grave, peor sería que no lo pidiera ninguna :S
Por cierto yo no lo tengo configurado así; pero por si alguién no lo sabe, se puede configurar para que no pida la clave de la tarjeta de coordenadas. Está en: My Account / Security settings / Activate 'Level 3' card on connection

Lo de que la web es una full, ya no estoy muy de acuerdo. 
Por ejemplo en la opción de "Personal Page" se puede personalizar mucho la información que se muestra mediante widgets que se arrastran para colocarlos donde queramos, y cuyos datos se actualizan en tiempo real con colorines, como las pantallas de los brokers que se ven en las noticias.
Ejemplos de estos widgets son los de "paid prices", "runnerbook", "orderbook", ver información al respecto en: Orderbook Live

Y en cuanto a la operativa y aunque yo no lo controlo mucho, he visto que se pueden crear muchas carteras/subcarteras simuladas o reales, optimizar carteras, crear alertas de trading, etc.


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Jul 2012)

¿Hay alguién que esté usando el servicio PREMIUM?
Si es así, ¿Qué opinión le merece?

En teoría es gratis: "_The Premium service is free for those, who have an active banking relationship with Swissquote._"


----------



## minosabe (25 Jul 2012)

a ver, igual me he pasado diciendo que la web es un churro. Lo que pasa es que tratándose de un banco se valora más la ergonomía, el nº de clics y posicionamiento de cursor, la accesibilidad, etc. Técnicamente es difícil saber si la web es puntera. Un ejemplo: comparada con la de la agencia tributaria española es magnífica, pero comparada con webs mucho más funcionales de otros bancos, com el SEB sueco, es farragosa y pesadita. Cierto es que es bastante universal y sin demasiados requerimientos técnicos.


----------



## minosabe (25 Jul 2012)

Hoy he estado hablando con un operador de sqb y me ha comentado que no hay restricción alguna para que un extranjero, español en este caso, opere con fondos, especialmente desde la cuenta trading. Lo digo porque en un foro asociado a éste habíamos creído que esto no era posible.


----------



## nomada25 (25 Jul 2012)

Alguien sabe mirar en las agencias de calificación tan famosas la calificación de swissquote, he oído que en una de ellas tenía A, pero no logro verlo.


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Hoy he estado hablando con un operador de sqb y me ha comentado que no hay restricción alguna para que un extranjero, español en este caso, opere con fondos, especialmente desde la cuenta trading. Lo digo porque en un foro asociado a éste habíamos creído que esto no era posible.



La duda surge porque en la pantalla de confirmación de compa de un fondo hay que aceptar éste disclaimer: Terms and conditions relating to investment funds
En el cual se dice: "_... If you are not resident or domiciled in Switzerland, you are not authorised to access the Investment Funds pages._"

En principio parece claro que no se puede, pero el que hayan empleado el término "access" en lugar de "invest" a mí me hace dudar. Además si realmente quisieran que los no residentes NO operaran con fondos lo podrían hacer directamente viendo los datos de la cuenta del cliente; de modo que si éste es un no residente, pues no se le permite la operacion. Pero el caso es que SI lo permiten si el cliente acepta el disclaimer, lo cumpla o no.

Por otro lado, para operar con otro tipo de activos como los ETF's hay que aceptar un disclaimer diferente: Terms and conditions relating to investment funds not authorised in Switzerland
Aquí se dice casi lo contrario que en el otro: "_... by accepting the present Terms and conditions, you certify that you are NOT domiciled nor do you have your head office in Switzerland ..._"


----------



## keo01 (26 Jul 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> a ver, igual me he pasado diciendo que la web es un churro. Lo que pasa es que tratándose de un banco se valora más la ergonomía, el nº de clics y posicionamiento de cursor, la accesibilidad, etc. Técnicamente es difícil saber si la web es puntera. Un ejemplo: comparada con la de la agencia tributaria española es magnífica, pero comparada con webs mucho más funcionales de otros bancos, com el SEB sueco, es farragosa y pesadita. Cierto es que es bastante universal y sin demasiados requerimientos técnicos.



hombre, si nos ponemos a comparar webs de bancos, la de ING es nefasta y la del Deutsche Bank tambien, en cuanto a diseño y ergonomia, creo que la de swissquote es superior. La unica realmente decente (usabilidad y confianza de que esta bien hecho) es la de la caixa.


----------



## Odraude (26 Jul 2012)

Tengo abierta la "Dynamic Saving Account" desde hace un tiempo pero todavía no he enviado fondos. Me surgen varias dudas que agradecería me ayudaseis a resolver:

- No encuentro en la página web el apartado para hacer transferencias. Supongo que si que se pueden hacer transferencias a España desde la página. Si alguno lo habéis hecho me gustaría que me explicaseis cómo.

- No estoy seguro si puse a mi mujer como cotitular ¿Hay algún apartado en la página para saber los datos de la misma, incluido los titulares de la misma? Supongo que la podré poner ahora pero tampoco encuentro desde dónde descargar el documento correspondiente (el enlace que alguno habéis puesto para descargarlo no funciona).

- No me queda claro si el DD1 (que pedí al BDE y ya me ha remitido tres ejemplares) hay que enviarlo por triplicado (uno por cada tipo de moneda en cuyo caso habría que cambiar el último dígito). Yo creo que con enviar uno vale.

- Supongo que si se transfieren euros la cuenta es directamente en euros salvo que des orden de cambiarlo a dólares o CHF ¿No?

Desde ING las transferencias son gratis, si tienes Cuenta Nómina o Sin Nómina, hasta 50.000 euros. La cuenta Sin Nómina es una cuenta pensada para autónomos, por ejemplo, y hay que mantener un saldo mínimo de 2.000 euros o hacer un ingreso mensual de 1.500. Desde la Cuenta Naranja si que cobran. 

Un saludo y gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Jul 2012)

Acabo de pasar mis euros a francos, como se lo comunico al banco de España? DD2?

El caso es que con el dni electronico a la hora de rellenar el DD2 me pide el Nº de registro del banco de España, y ni idea de que coño es eso.


----------



## ivanbg (26 Jul 2012)

Te contesto en tu mensaje.



Odraude dijo:


> Tengo abierta la "Dynamic Saving Account" desde hace un tiempo pero todavía no he enviado fondos. Me surgen varias dudas que agradecería me ayudaseis a resolver:
> 
> - No encuentro en la página web el apartado para hacer transferencias. Supongo que si que se pueden hacer transferencias a España desde la página. Si alguno lo habéis hecho me gustaría que me explicaseis cómo.
> 
> ...


----------



## aticus (26 Jul 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Acabo de pasar mis euros a francos, como se lo comunico al banco de España? DD2?
> 
> El caso es que con el dni electronico a la hora de rellenar el DD2 me pide el Nº de registro del banco de España, y ni idea de que coño es eso.



Si el cambio lo hiciste en tus cuentas en España no tienes que comunicar nada. Si lo hiciste en tus cuentas de Swissquote y has enviado al BdE los DD1 de las dos divisas tampoco. Con tus cuentas en Suiza solo comunicas la apertura y la eventual cancelación de cuentas. Solo debes comunicar una vez al año si los movimientos superan los 600.000 euros, (si este es tu caso enhorabuena).

Salu2


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Jul 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Si el cambio lo hiciste en tus cuentas en España no tienes que comunicar nada. Si lo hiciste en tus cuentas de Swissquote y has enviado al BdE los DD1 de las dos divisas tampoco. Con tus cuentas en Suiza solo comunicas la apertura y la eventual cancelación de cuentas. Solo debes comunicar una vez al año si los movimientos superan los 600.000 euros, (si este es tu caso enhorabuena).
> 
> Salu2




Yo solo comuniqué el IBAN, no apertura de cuenta por divisa. Les dije que habia abierto cuenta en Euros y les di el IBAN. Ahora que hago? Hacer como que he abierto otra cuenta en FRANCOS?


----------



## nekcab (26 Jul 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo solo comuniqué el IBAN, no apertura de cuenta por divisa. Les dije que habia abierto cuenta en Euros y les di el IBAN. Ahora que hago? Hacer como que he abierto otra cuenta en FRANCOS?



Yo entiendo que sí, dado que cuando declaras las 3 cuentas en sus distintas divisas, haces 3 declaraciones. Simplemente te faltan las otras dos.


----------



## nekcab (26 Jul 2012)

Pregunta al foro:

Leí hace tiempo en este post que la fecha límite de cara declarar la cuenta al Banco de España, es la que figura en la hojita con la password (y no aquella donde accediste por 1ª web con tu password....). ¿Me lo podríais confirmar?


----------



## ptbrudy (26 Jul 2012)

Bueno me he leido casi todas las 179 paginas. Y mientras me lo he ido leyendo he encontrado otro banco, que para estudiantes estaria muy bien, para los mayores de 28 creo que es ya no tanto.

Pedi los papeles y todo a swissquote lo más seguro es que abre cuenta alli aunque no mentaningun euro y despues los meta al otro. Sobre Swissquote lo tengo todo bastante claro sino ya os consultaria alguna duda.

El otro banco es el CIM Banque.

Aqui los enlaces a las diferentes cuentas:

No estudiantes: Cuenta bancaria, abrir una cuenta en CIM Banco

Estudiantes( La que me interesa):
Cuenta para estudiantes - CIM Banco Privado Suiza

En la de estudiantes hay minimo para abrir la cuenta de 1500 CHF o Euros o dolares allí no lo especificia pero me he puesto en contacto con ellos y me lo han dicho así.


Como lo veis. Abro un hili paralelo. Un puntazo esque puedes tener tarjeta a diferencia de Swissquote.

Saludos de un novato al foro.


----------



## DonPimpon (26 Jul 2012)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Bueno me he leido casi todas las 179 paginas. Y mientras me lo he ido leyendo he encontrado otro banco, que para estudiantes estaria muy bien, para los mayores de 28 creo que es ya no tanto.
> 
> Pedi los papeles y todo a swissquote lo más seguro es que abre cuenta alli aunque no mentaningun euro y despues los meta al otro. Sobre Swissquote lo tengo todo bastante claro sino ya os consultaria alguna duda.
> 
> ...



Coste trimestral de gestión de cuentas: 90 CHF


----------



## ptbrudy (26 Jul 2012)

Si esto si pero para mayores de 28 años, por eso pregunto más para la cuenta de estudiante. Haber si alguien conoce el banco o sabe algo sobre esto.


----------



## aticus (26 Jul 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo solo comuniqué el IBAN, no apertura de cuenta por divisa. Les dije que habia abierto cuenta en Euros y les di el IBAN. Ahora que hago? Hacer como que he abierto otra cuenta en FRANCOS?



Yo no me preocuparía, ya que el IBAN es la cuenta sin el último dígito, creo que éste es para control del Swissquote de la divisa que se opere. Es España también hay cuentas multidivisas, yo tengo una en Cajacanarias que opera también en euros, dólares y francos.
salu2


----------



## aticus (26 Jul 2012)

¿Alguien podría arrojar un poco de luz sobre los Securities Investments? sobre todo con el modelo "defender" y la frecuencia de la inversión, yo es que no logro entenderlo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (26 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> No está claro que las leyes españolas queden fuera del alcance en las relaciones de un cliente español con un banco suizo. Si leeis los dos enlaces siguientes vereis que incluso la FINMA advierte a sus bancos supervisados de los riesgos relacionados con las leyes extranjeras en sus operaciones con no residentes:
> 
> FINMA - FINMA position paper on risks in cross-border financial services
> 
> ...



He leído los enlaces que comentas y creo que se refieren más bien a operaciones de los bancos suizos en el extranjero, y no a los ingresos de ciudadanos extranjeros en un banco suizo. También se refiere a las posibles operaciones de filiales de bancos suizos en otros países.


----------



## vicenmadrid (26 Jul 2012)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Bueno me he leido casi todas las 179 paginas. Y mientras me lo he ido leyendo he encontrado otro banco, que para estudiantes estaria muy bien, para los mayores de 28 creo que es ya no tanto.
> 
> Pedi los papeles y todo a swissquote lo más seguro es que abre cuenta alli aunque no mentaningun euro y despues los meta al otro. Sobre Swissquote lo tengo todo bastante claro sino ya os consultaria alguna duda.
> 
> ...



gracias por la información, pero una de las condiciones de la cuenta en CIM es que tiene un coste trimestral de 90 CHF


----------



## ptbrudy (26 Jul 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> gracias por la información, pero una de las condiciones de la cuenta en CIM es que tiene un coste trimestral de 90 CHF



Si por eso hablo mas que nada para las cuentas hasta 28 años. Merece la pena, por ser sin costes y por que además a diferencia de Swissquote tienes tarjeta de credito. Pero no se del todo la fiabilidad del banco, ya que todo el mundo abre cuentas a swissquote cosa que tambien hare pero para poner dinero este tambien parece buena opción si es seguro.


----------



## hasta losss (26 Jul 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> He leído los enlaces que comentas y creo que se refieren más bien a operaciones de los bancos suizos en el extranjero, y no a los ingresos de ciudadanos extranjeros en un banco suizo. También se refiere a las posibles operaciones de filiales de bancos suizos en otros países.



En los documentos se dice que las filiales ubicadas en paises extranjeros están sujetas a las leyes de esos países. Eso siempre ha sido así y no parece preocupar demasiado a la banca suiza porque en ese aspecto nada ha cambiado ("A Swiss financial institution with a permanent presence abroad is subject to the law of the host country just the same as if it was headquartered there")

La preocupación actual es por la actividad "cross-border" en la que el cliente está en un país y la empresa en otro. "Many countries apply strict regulations to Swiss financial institutions, which do not have a permanent presence abroad, but are involved in cross-border business" (Muchos países aplican estrictas regulaciones a las instituciones financieras suizas, que no teniendo presencia física en el extranjero, tienen un negocio inter fronterizo).

Habla incluso específicamente de la situación en que "It opens a business relationship with a client based abroad" (abre una relación con un cliente que se encuentra en el extranjero).

No se, a mi me parece muy clara cual es la preocupación de la que hablan estos documentos. Fijate en el párrafo que dice "acts performed exclusively or largely outside the country, e.g. on Swiss territory" (actos realizados exclusivamente o en gran parte fuera de su país, es decir en territorio suizo).

Para mí la conclusión es que la banca suiza no las tiene todas consigo para hacer prevalecer sus leyes sobre las leyes de los países de origen de sus clientes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jul 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> No se, a mi me parece muy clara cual es la preocupación de la que hablan estos documentos. Fijate en el párrafo que dice "acts performed exclusively or largely outside the country, e.g. on Swiss territory" (actos realizados exclusivamente o en gran parte fuera de su país, es decir en territorio suizo).
> 
> Para mí la conclusión es que la banca suiza no las tiene todas consigo para hacer prevalecer sus leyes sobre las leyes de los países de origen de sus clientes.



En la banca suiza tradicional, no han tenido nunca ningun problema en prevalecer la legislacion suiza independientemente de los paises de origen o residència de los clientes. El que la cuenta se abra presencialmente, por fax, correo o Internet, no deberia afectar a dicha practica habitual.


----------



## dp559 (26 Jul 2012)

Respecto a la tributación de los intereses obtenidos en Suiza debe de puntualizarse que en términos económicos tanto da declararlos como no.
Si no los declaras, no tributas y punto, es decir, coste fiscal igual a cero.
Si los declaras, tributas al tipo fijo de los intereses en el IRPF, pero en la misma declaración te aplicas la deducción por doble imposición internacional, que es la menor entre lo pagado allí (35%) o lo pagado aquí, con lo que al final de la declaración el coste fiscal sigue siendo cero.

Eso si, tanto en un caso como en el otro los intereses obtenidos en Suiza tienen un sobrecoste fiscal que es la diferencia entre el tipo español y el 35% Suizo.


----------



## mecaweto (27 Jul 2012)

Odraude dijo:


> - No estoy seguro si puse a mi mujer como cotitular ¿Hay algún apartado en la página para saber los datos de la misma, incluido los titulares de la misma? Supongo que la podré poner ahora pero tampoco encuentro desde dónde descargar el documento correspondiente (el enlace que alguno habéis puesto para descargarlo no funciona).



En principio, en la página web yo no he encontrado ningún sitio donde aparezcan los titulares de la cuenta, pero hace poco me han llegado un par de notificaciones al buzón de Swissquote (te mandan un email diciendo que tienes notificaciones en tu buzón, haces login, te vas a notificaciones->mailbox y alli puedes leerlas). Pues bien, estas notificaciones son una especie de "extracto de cuentas" en pdf donde aparecen datos sobre lo que tienes en las cuentas, y en el encabezado de dichos documentos si que aparecen ambos cotitulares como "account owners".


----------



## DonPimpon (27 Jul 2012)

Cuando enviáis los 3 DD1 para declarar la cuenta, el IBAN que metéis es el mismo (el acabado en 00) pero especificando en cada uno la diferente moneda?

O cambiaís el IBAN usando 00 para CHF, 01 para EUR y 02 para USD?

La verdad es que me he liado con eso de los 3 números de cuenta...


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2012)

Omite esos dos dígitos q mencionas (debe ser la misma, en distitna divisa)


----------



## DonPimpon (27 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias. Ahora voy a hacer la última pregunta y ya me queda todo claro:

Entiendo que si relleno el papel para la opción B (desestimación del secreto bancario y demás), a la hora de rellenar la declaración de hacienda, es como si tuviese la pasta en una cajita española, correcto? Es decir, que automáticamente se cargan mis datos fiscales y aparece en la declaración, junto con la cantidad de impuestos a pagar -> todo automático y 0 problemas.

Peeero en caso de que quiera mantener el secreto bancario, y por tanto los impuestos en vez de ser pagados de manera individual en la declaración se paguen de manera 'colectiva', ¿tengo que rellenar algo en la declaración? ¿Cómo se informa a hacienda que sí que he pagado mis impuestos, que se lo reclamen a los suizos?


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Claro, como solo hay 1270 mensajes....
> 
> Mejor que empiece por el resumen: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...wissquote-guardar-ahorros-94.html#post6474819
> 
> Y si le quedan dudas *que utilice el buscador dentro del tema*.



Please, ¿hay un buscador DENTRO de un UNICO tema¿

Pq es mortal las búsquedas stándard. Busca simplemente el hilo desde la hoja 1. Y no veo en "Búsqueda Avanzada" que permita una búsqueda en un hilo EN CONCRETO.

¿Lo sabe alguno?

P.D.: estoy buscando alguna respuesta que diga cuando se considera la fecha de apertura de cuenta. (Tengo la fecha de llegada de la password, pero luego tengo la fecha de la primera vez q entré con mi clave...)


----------



## ptbrudy (27 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Please, ¿hay un buscador DENTRO de un UNICO tema¿
> 
> Pq es mortal las búsquedas stándard. Busca simplemente el hilo desde la hoja 1. Y no veo en "Búsqueda Avanzada" que permita una búsqueda en un hilo EN CONCRETO.
> 
> ...



Desde que te llega el password. Pero tienes un més pero mas vale hacerlo cuanto antes por si acaso.


----------



## hasta losss (27 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Please, ¿hay un buscador DENTRO de un UNICO tema¿
> 
> Pq es mortal las búsquedas stándard. Busca simplemente el hilo desde la hoja 1. Y no veo en "Búsqueda Avanzada" que permita una búsqueda en un hilo EN CONCRETO.
> 
> ¿Lo sabe alguno?



Si esta dentro de un hilo, en la parte de arriba, justo debajo de los números de paginas, hay una barra con varias opciones. Una de ellas es Buscar en Tema


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias "Hasta losss" y ptbrudy...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Please, ¿hay un buscador DENTRO de un UNICO tema¿
> ...
> P.D.: estoy buscando alguna respuesta que diga cuando se considera la fecha de apertura de cuenta. (Tengo la fecha de llegada de la password, pero luego tengo la fecha de la primera vez q entré con mi clave...)



Si, busca arriba de la página, no en la barra de menu principal, sino en la del hilo, justo encima del primer mensaje de cada página. Pone "Herramientas" y a la derecha "Buscar en el tema".

La fecha mas prudente (peor caso) y que la mayoria hemos utilizado es la fecha que aparece en la carta donde te envian el password, que te enviaron el dia que te activaron la cuenta. De todas maneras, no creo que pase nada por entregarla 10 o 20 dias mas tarde, lo importante es notificarla, y si lo haces antes de enviar dinero, pues ya tranquilidad total.


----------



## DonPimpon (27 Jul 2012)

Contestadme la duda pls...por más que busco, leo y releo, no me queda claro...


----------



## Odraude (27 Jul 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Te contesto en tu mensaje.



Gracias por tu respuesta.

No envié el documento que me indicas (que, por cierto, no se cual es porque en el enlace que pones no sale nada) para incluir a mi mujer como cotitular. He enviado una pregunta sobre cómo hacer para incluirla y me han contestado lo siguiente:

"Thank you for your message. 

We kindly inform you that you could add your wife as a  
beneficial owner and second account holder to your current 
account by filling in the form "Joint account agreement" 
which is available on our website on "Support" and "Forms". 

A "Power of attorney" would be the correct form to just 
authorise your wife to maintain the account too. The form 
is downloadable on the above mentioned path. 

Please note that a certified passport copy of the 2nd 
account holder is mandatory for a joint account whereas a 
simple ID copy is sufficient for a power of attorney. 

For both forms, your wife would get access to the account 
as soon as our headquarters have received the correctly 
filled in and signed form. 

Should you have further questions, please do not hesitate 
to contact us. Our customer call agents will be at your 
service from Monday to Friday 08h:00 - 22h:00. 

Kind regards, 
Swissquote Bank Ltd. "

Traducido por Google:

Les informamos que se puede añadir a su esposa como un
beneficiario y el titular de la cuenta corriente de un segundo a su
cuenta mediante la cumplimentación del formulario de "contrato de cuenta común"
que está disponible en nuestro sitio web en "Ayuda" y "Formularios".

Un "poder" sería la forma correcta de solo
autoriza a su esposa para mantener la cuenta también. La forma
se puede descargar en el camino antes mencionado.

Por favor, tenga en cuenta que una copia certificada del pasaporte de la segunda
titular de la cuenta es obligatoria para una cuenta conjunta, mientras que un
El ID de copia simple es suficiente para un poder de abogado.

Para ambas formas, su esposa tendría acceso a la cuenta
tan pronto como nuestra sede han recibido la correcta
cumplimentado y firmado.

De lo que deduzco que hay dos formas:

- Rellenando el "Joint account agreement" o Contrato de Cuenta Común, y adjuntando una copia del pasaporte certificada por un notario (como hice con el mio cuando contraté la cuenta).

- Otorgar un poder notarial a mi mujer para lo cual tengo que enviar el formulario "Power of attorney" más el poder notarial, claro.

¿He entendido bien? Yo me decantaría por la primera opción (con la salvedad de que compulsaría la copia del pasaporte en la policía que tengo entendido que es gratis y vale igual) ¿Estáis de acuerdo?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Odraude (27 Jul 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pues bien, estas notificaciones son una especie de "extracto de cuentas" en pdf donde aparecen datos sobre lo que tienes en las cuentas, y en el encabezado de dichos documentos si que aparecen ambos cotitulares como "account owners".



Perdona, no había visto tu mensaje. 

Efectivamente, en ese documento sólo figuro yo. Por tanto, si en los casos de cotitularidad figuran ambos está claro que no envié la documentación correspondiente.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## señor eko (27 Jul 2012)

Odraude dijo:


> ¿He entendido bien? Yo me decantaría por la primera opción (con la salvedad de que compulsaría la copia del pasaporte en la policía que tengo entendido que es gratis y vale igual) ¿Estáis de acuerdo?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



La compulsa de la policía no es válida, y tendrás que volver a enviarlo, así que mejor que te lo compulse un notario y te evitas perder tiempo y dinero.


----------



## vicenmadrid (27 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Please, ¿hay un buscador DENTRO de un UNICO tema¿
> 
> P.D.: estoy buscando alguna respuesta que diga cuando se considera la fecha de apertura de cuenta. (Tengo la fecha de llegada de la password, pero luego tengo la fecha de la primera vez q entré con mi clave...)



la fecha de la apertura de la cuenta es la fecha que viene en la carta donde te envían la passaword. Se lo pregunté directamente a SQ y es lo que me dijeron ellos.


----------



## vicenmadrid (27 Jul 2012)

Odraude dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> 
> De lo que deduzco que hay dos formas:
> ...



Lo que entiendo es que en la segunda opción (power of attorney), tu mujer no sería titular de la cuenta; le estás autorizando a actuar en la cuenta, con poderes ilimitados, pero legalmente no sería titular. Es más, le puedes retirar el poder en cualquier momento.

El formulario del "power of attorney" es el "poder" que se otorga, y en este caso no necesita que sea visado por un notario, solo que sea firmado por el titular y por la persona a la que se otorga el poder. Ademá te dicen los de SQ que solo se necesita una fotocopia simple del DNI.


----------



## DonPimpon (28 Jul 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> La compulsa de la policía no es válida, y tendrás que volver a enviarlo, así que mejor que te lo compulse un notario y te evitas perder tiempo y dinero.




buuuuf esto es un cachondeo... A algunos les vale la compulsa de la policía ya otros no... En que quedamos? ::


----------



## kikelon (28 Jul 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> buuuuf esto es un cachondeo... A algunos les vale la compulsa de la policía ya otros no... En que quedamos? ::



Al principio la compulsa era aceptada sin problemas. Últimamente, supongo que ante la cantidad de altas, son más estrictos y piden algo más oficial, como una fé notarial. Cualquier notaría te la hará por 4-6 euros y no perderás el tiempo, como bien te aconsejan.


----------



## kikelon (28 Jul 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Ahora voy a hacer la última pregunta y ya me queda todo claro:
> 
> Entiendo que si relleno el papel para la opción B (desestimación del secreto bancario y demás), a la hora de rellenar la declaración de hacienda, es como si tuviese la pasta en una cajita española, correcto? Es decir, que automáticamente se cargan mis datos fiscales y aparece en la declaración, junto con la cantidad de impuestos a pagar -> todo automático y 0 problemas.
> 
> Peeero en caso de que quiera mantener el secreto bancario, y por tanto los impuestos en vez de ser pagados de manera individual en la declaración se paguen de manera 'colectiva', ¿tengo que rellenar algo en la declaración? ¿Cómo se informa a hacienda que sí que he pagado mis impuestos, que se lo reclamen a los suizos?



Con la opción A declaras en el apartado rendimientos dinerarios, la cuenta, la renta y lo que te han retenido. Y listo, el 35% - 21% que deberías haber pagado es un 14% de cortesía para los suizos.


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jul 2012)

En lo que respecta al contínuo debate de las retenciones y demás,......... no lo entiendo.
Pa 4 duros que os va a devolver hacienda por el deposito de SQB, la que se está liando.
Y si no son 4 duros, porque la cantidad del depósito es muuuy alta, creo que hay otras opciones mejores en Suiza para tener allí dinero de verdad.
Si los intereses que paga SQB son de risa, imaginados las retenciones sobre esos intereses, .............
Entiendo la cuenta en SQB como una vía de escape para diversificar, incluso renunciando a ningún rendimiento económico sobre los depósitos.
Existe una oportunidad de oro, con esa cuenta de mantenerse un "poquito" al margen de la Casta Española, y no paráis de insistir en perder esa oportunidad.
Seguid rellenando el Impreso B, eso, que os envíen el historial de rendimientos a la Agencia Tributaria, sí, sí esos 30 € que os han retenido por intereses, que está la cosa mu mala.
Manda guevos.
Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> En lo que respecta al contínuo debate de las retenciones y demás,......... no lo entiendo.
> Pa 4 duros que os va a devolver hacienda por el deposito de SQB, la que se está liando.
> Y si no son 4 duros, porque la cantidad del depósito es muuuy alta, creo que hay otras opciones mejores en Suiza para tener allí dinero de verdad.
> Si los intereses que paga SQB son de risa, imaginados las retenciones sobre esos intereses, .............
> ...



Acabo de buscar todas tus intervenciones en este post y no lo habías mencionado todavía... ¿cual es esa oportunidad de oro?

Reconozco que con la opción "Suiza", tiene 2 frentes:
1.- 10 puntos o más de impuestos, si o si

2.- Que, puestos a peor, peor, peor... podría darse el caso que Hacienda te exigiera justificar TODO el dinero que, en un momento dado te hubieras traído del exterior, encontrándote tributando por el incremento patrimonial resultado de haber sorteado la devaluación. Algo es algo: en vez de palmar todas las pérdidas de la devaluación, SOLO palmarías:
-del tramo tributario correspondiente
-de ese "incremento" patrimonial (no sería tal, realm.serían sobre pérdidas que hemos sabido evitar) resultado de haber evitado dicha devaluación.

Este último punto dos tendría que ser algo raro q sucediera ya que en todo momento el dinero en Suiza ha estado pagando religiosamente impuestos (2 realm.: a Suiza y a Ejpaña según los acuerdos firmados)


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jul 2012)

Los impuestos que pagas son por los intereses que cobres de esas cuentas, que al 1,5 %, salvo contadas excepciones no serán gran cosa (y repito que si fueran grandes cantidades hay opciones mejores en Suiza).
La oportunidad de oro, tal como lo veo yo es el incremento de saldo que se produzca en esa cuenta, producto de inversiones (por ejemplo el propio broker de SQB, o cualquier otro extranjero al que le asocies la cuenta suiza), que de momento no tendrías que tributar en Hacienda ningún tipo de beneficio.
Cual es el problema?.
Repatriar esas ganancias?.
Habría que abrir otra cuenta en Andorra o Gibraltar, según cercanía geográfica, transferencia desde SQB a esa cuenta puente e ir un día darte una vuelta por la zona, hacer un reintegro en oficina y pasar la frontera con el dinero.
Así es tal como yo lo veo.
Pero puedo estar equivocado.
Por otra parte, si lo que se quiere es tener SQB como seguro ante corralito y demás, lo que te rente esa cuenta en este caso es lo de menos, el objetivo es otro, y no hay que darle mayor importancia, creo yo.
Si lo que quieres son rendimientos en España los hay al 4%.
Salu2.


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> En lo que respecta al contínuo debate de las retenciones y demás,......... no lo entiendo.
> Pa 4 duros que os va a devolver hacienda por el deposito de SQB, la que se está liando.
> Y si no son 4 duros, porque la cantidad del depósito es muuuy alta, creo que hay otras opciones mejores en Suiza para tener allí dinero de verdad.
> Si los intereses que paga SQB son de risa, imaginados las retenciones sobre esos intereses, .............
> ...



Ya se ha hablado largamente en el hilo de lo que ocurre si firma A y si firma B, bueno, de lo que suponemos que ocurre, porque ninguno de nosotros lo sabe seguro.

En mi opinión, y para que sirva de información a los demás, si usted rellena el impreso B, le proporcionarán a Hacienda su número de cuenta (oh wait, ya se lo ha proporcionado usted al BdE a través del DD1 o tampoco va a entregar este documento?) y el interés retenido y enviado a España junto con su nombre y apellidos... que usted debería justificar igualmente en su declaración de Hacienda.

Secreto bancario suena muy bien pero me parece que estamos viviendo en una peli de espías. ¿Qué secreto? ¿No ha entregado su impreso DD1? ¿Si Hacienda le reclama informes de su cuenta so-pena de 10.000 lereles de multa, que será el mínimo, no los entregará usted? Yo, como no puedo huir de España (de momento ) pues le informaré de lo que pidan. Si piden retornar el dinero... pues ya hablaremos (y probablemente tenga que hacerlo igual, para bien o para mal muchos tenemos nuestra familia montada en España).

Ah, y un apunte de opinión personal. Sin trabajar ni conocer a nadie que trabaje en Hacienda, no creo que se pueda considerar como la casta española. Hacienda es un organismo recaudador de impuestos gracias a los que se pagan importantes servicios sociales, sueldos públicos (sí, sí, sueldos, de médicos, bomberos, profesores, ats, barrenderos... y desafortunadamente políticos) y que se sirve como redistribuidor de riqueza.
Que los políticos se aprovechen de él hace que los cabrones sean ellos, no Hacienda.
Que los ricos and company evadan impuestos los hace cabrones a ellos, no a Hacienda.
La redistribución de riqueza es un principio básico de solidaridad en sociedad no ya democrática, sino civilizada. El resto el sálvese quien pueda y un "qué hay de lo mio".

Ala, ya pueden quemarme 

Saludos a todos y suerte.


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jul 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado largamente en el hilo de lo que ocurre si firma A y si firma B, bueno, de lo que suponemos que ocurre, porque ninguno de nosotros lo sabe seguro.
> 
> En mi opinión, y para que sirva de información a los demás, si usted rellena el impreso B, le proporcionarán a Hacienda su número de cuenta (oh wait, ya se lo ha proporcionado usted al BdE a través del DD1 o tampoco va a entregar este documento?) y el interés retenido y enviado a España junto con su nombre y apellidos... que usted debería justificar igualmente en su declaración de Hacienda.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, en lo de la solidaridad y redistribución de la riqueza.
El problema es que asocio Casta con Impuestos.
¿Por que?.
Porque de nuestros impuestos han reducido Pensiones, Bomberos, Médicos, Profesores, Barrenderos, Ats,........ en cambio siguen aumentando el número de Políticos, con sueldos cada vez mayores, Ipads, Iphones, Dietas, ahí si que hay "quehaydelomío".
Se ha recortado en todos los ambitos, menos en ese.
Que me expliquen para lo que vale el Senado, y 300 diputados en el congreso.
Al fin y al cabo con un diputado por partido ya valdría.
El voto de ese diputado tendría el valor proporcional al número de votos que ha obtenido su partido.
Pero bueno, como digo, todo el sistema está montado para mantener su tinglado, y si sobra algo, ya nos lo darán y si falta algo ya nos lo quitarán.
Por mi parte mientras la Casta gestione la Hacienda Pública de la manera que lo está Haciendo, para mí son la misma cosa.
El fin último de los impuestos es mantener esa Casta, y si sobra algo, nos pondrán algún médico, o nos darán alguna prestación si quedamos en paro.
Es simplemente mi humilde opinión personal, pero puedo estar equivocado.
Salu2.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jul 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> En mi opinión, y para que sirva de información a los demás, si usted rellena el impreso B, le proporcionarán a Hacienda su número de cuenta (oh wait, ya se lo ha proporcionado usted al BdE a través del DD1 o tampoco va a entregar este documento?) y el interés retenido y enviado a España junto con su nombre y apellidos... que usted debería justificar igualmente en su declaración de Hacienda.



El problema de la opción B no es que den el numero de cuenta o la cifra de saldo y intereses, es evidente que en el caso A también lo ofreceremos voluntariamente. 

El problema es que *voluntariamente* renuncias al secreto bancario que ofrece Suiza (para que entonces Swissquote?), y eso significa autorizar a Swissquote a proporcionar a Hacienda cualquier información que le pida, como movimientos y transferencias a otras cuentas, impidiendote utilizarla como cuenta puente a una supuesta tercera cuenta no declarada.

Utilizando exactamente los mismos argumentos que has utilizado, se podría concluir que lo que hay que hacer es dejar los dineros en un banco español y asumir con solidaridad patriótica que el estado disponga de ellos según su demostrada sabiduría.

En resumen, la opción de Swissquote nace para protegerse de una situación extrema e improbable, donde el estado se saca la careta, aprueba todas las leyes que necesita para sobrevivir a costa de robar los ahorros, y en este escenario pierde toda legitimidad, por lo que seria lícito utilizar el secreto bancario para enviar el dinero a una cuenta no declarada.


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El problema de la opción B no es que den el numero de cuenta o la cifra de saldo y intereses, es evidente que en el caso A también lo ofreceremos voluntariamente.
> 
> El problema es que *voluntariamente* renuncias al secreto bancario que ofrece Suiza (para que entonces Swissquote?), y eso significa autorizar a Swissquote a proporcionar a Hacienda cualquier información que le pida, como movimientos y transferencias a otras cuentas, impidiendote utilizarla como cuenta puente a una supuesta tercera cuenta no declarada.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, las cuentas que mencionaba de Andorra o Gibraltar no estarían declaradas, pero leches, es que hay que decirlo todo eh?.
Ala!!!!! Estudiante Tesorero y yo mismo ya estamos en el ojo de la AT. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> "...y repito que si fueran grandes cantidades hay opciones mejores en Suiza."



Entiendo que hablas de cantidades de 6 cifras, y de inversiones tipo ETF's, CDS's....


Manu14 dijo:


> "...Cual es el problema?.
> Repatriar esas ganancias?.
> Habría que abrir otra cuenta en Andorra o Gibraltar, según cercanía geográfica, transferencia desde SQB a esa cuenta puente e ir un día darte una vuelta por la zona, hacer un reintegro en oficina y pasar la frontera con el dinero.
> Así es tal como yo lo veo.
> Pero puedo estar equivocado...."



Ya ni Andorra ni Gibraltar se libra uno de que compartan información...


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Entiendo que hablas de cantidades de 6 cifras, y de inversiones tipo ETF's, CDS's....
> 
> Ya ni Andorra ni Gibraltar se libra uno de que compartan información...



En efecto, a partir de 100.000 € te empiezan a atender en Bancos Suizos de verdad, sin menospreciar SQB, pero no es lo mismo.
Y las inversiones que menciono pueden ser de cualquier tipo, los ETF Y CFD's entran dentro de las posibilidades.
Con respecto a los bancos será cuestión de encontrar alguno que no comparta información.
Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> "...Con respecto a los bancos será cuestión de encontrar alguno que no comparta información."



No quiero aguar la fiesta, pero es que hasta Lichtenstein, el paraíso más opaco de todos, se ha plegado a las exigencias de USA y la UE (eso si, a excepción de si se trata de "personalidades jurídicas" que ahí han pasado de insistir/ceder ambos)

Asia se está transformando en un paraíso fiscal como Dios manda... ¿alguien sabe hablar cantonés? O mejor: ¿quienes se animan a formar parte de una sociedad mercantil? (Yo me autonombro desde ya en "contable" :rolleye: )


----------



## jlpedrolo (28 Jul 2012)

Hola, tengo una cuenta de valores con cuenta de efectivo asociada en ING, que he utilizado para comprar algunas acciones. Alguien podría decirme si se puede utilizar esta cuenta para hacer transferencias a Swiss Quote Bank y a Internaxx?

Gracias por el hilo, me ha sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Jul 2012)

El caso es que no creo que Hacienda le pregunte a SQB sino a usted, como hizo con botín. Y si Hacienda le manda un requerimiento pidiéndole que justifique ingresos, saldos e intereses o usted lo hace, o pacta la multa como hizo botín o se exilia y de poco valdrá el secreto bancario suizo.
Como digo, esto es solo un punto de vista, yo también le di muchas vueltas a esto pero al final no me veo como Bond, con un doble fondo en el maletín trayendo billetes 
Ojala no tengamos que llegar a eso.

PS. Sigo recordando que lo de A/B se puede cambiar cuantas veces se quiera enviando simplemente una carta, cambiando el tipo de trato desde el día que SQB la recibe. Yo cojo el B por novato este año y a ver cómo van las cosas con hacienda, ya contarán ustedes su experiencia.
PS2. Disculpen la ortografía pero escribo desde el móvil.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Jul 2012)

Entonces deberíamos pelear por acabar con los políticos, no con hacienda. Los impuestos no son el problema, como se puede entender de como viven otros países de nuestro entorno con similar o mayor carga impositiva.
Saludos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jul 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Y si Hacienda le manda un requerimiento pidiéndole que justifique ingresos, saldos e intereses o usted lo hace, o pacta la multa como hizo botín o se exilia y de poco valdrá el secreto bancario suizo.
> Como digo, esto es solo un punto de vista, yo también le di muchas vueltas a esto pero al final no me veo como Bond, con un doble fondo en el maletín trayendo billetes



Como le decia, el problema no son las plusvalias que declarare igual que usted, sinó la im/posibilidad de, posteriormente, mover los ahorros a otras cuentas sin que el rastro sea evidente. Simplemente no me quiero cerrar la puerta a un posible plan C de salida en caso de necesidad.



sapoconcho dijo:


> PS. Sigo recordando que lo de A/B se puede cambiar cuantas veces se quiera enviando simplemente una carta, cambiando el tipo de trato desde el día que SQB la recibe. Yo cojo el B por novato este año y a ver cómo van las cosas con hacienda, ya contarán ustedes su experiencia.



Estoy de acuerdo, al final yo opte por A por prudencia, pero tambien me planteo modificarlo en el futuro si, por ejemplo, aprueban esas famosas leyes con multas de 10.000€. Pero yo si me veo trayendome de Andorra algun dinerito para llegar a final de mes. :


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El problema de la opción B no es que den el numero de cuenta o la cifra de saldo y intereses, es evidente que en el caso A también lo ofreceremos voluntariamente.
> 
> El problema es que *voluntariamente* renuncias al secreto bancario que ofrece Suiza (para que entonces Swissquote?), y eso significa autorizar a Swissquote a proporcionar a Hacienda cualquier información que le pida, como movimientos y transferencias a otras cuentas, impidiendote utilizarla como cuenta puente a una supuesta tercera cuenta no declarada.
> 
> ...



a mi me importa tres cojones el secreto bancario, yo lo que pretendo con la apertura es tener una via de escape si se produce ese tan improbable salida del euro, o se crea ese euro de doble velocidad. Es igual de improbable que suceda eso como que tenga que utilizar esa cuenta, pero cuando lo haga mis euros se convertiran al dia siguiente a Francos. Y ahí se quedará de forma legal pagando sus impuestos hasta que el cliema se solucione. Pero repito, ojala no tenga que tirar nunca de ella.


----------



## Txu$$ (29 Jul 2012)

*Aviso de SQB Web desde Alemania...*

A los foreros del hilo SQB os comento, estoy en Alemanía y cuando intento acceder a la web del banco desde aca me sale un letrerito como este que adjunto ( pongo solo la parte superior por tamaño) ¿qué opináis?, es solo un aviso .... mi alemán es casi nulo. 

Salu2


----------



## nekcab (29 Jul 2012)

Txu$$ dijo:


> A los foreros del hilo SQB os comento, estoy en Alemanía y cuando intento acceder a la web del banco desde aca me sale un letrerito como este que adjunto ( pongo solo la parte superior por tamaño) ¿qué opináis?, es solo un aviso .... *mi alemán es casi nulo*.



Entiendo que estarás de vacaciones....

Pero vamos, Mr. translate Google te puede echar una mano:


Traductor de Google dijo:
 

> "Nuestros sytemas han detectado que utiliza un equipo con dirección IP localizada en Alemania.
> 
> Espera, sin embargo, no en Alemania, haga clic en "Continuar" para visitar la página web del banco suizo AG puede citar."



La última frase es de libre interpretación: yo creo que quiere decir algo así como que si de todas formas NO te encuentras en Alemania, que pulses "Aceptar" y te remitirá al banco Swissquote AG (¿¿es otra entidad dependiente de Swissquote???)


----------



## Txu$$ (29 Jul 2012)

Bueno, que más quisiera, pero estoy una temporada trabajando. De todas formas ya me había parecido algún tipo de aviso. Yo tengo el link del SQB memorizado en mi navegador (me ha interesado el tema hace tiempo aunque aún no me he decidido), y cuando le he clickeado me ha salido el mensaje. 

Lo adjunto completo en ZIP ( parece que el JPG es muy grande).

Por cierto, y por si aporta algo, el link que tengo memorizado es 

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqweb/index.jsp?l=e

supongo que es el normal.

Salu2


----------



## Enterao (30 Jul 2012)

dice que sus sistemas han detectado una direcccion de alemania . pero que si es un error y no estas en alemania le des a seguir ,fortfahren y te remitira a la pagina.


evidentemente han bloqueado el acceso desde alemania y desde los paises citados...


----------



## taipan (30 Jul 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> dice que sus sistemas han detectado una direcccion de alemania . pero que si es un error y no estas en alemania le des a seguir ,fortfahren y te remitira a la pagina.
> 
> 
> evidentemente han bloqueado el acceso desde alemania y desde los paises citados...



No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos... 

¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España? 

¿nos avisarían antes para mover el dinero? 

¿Habria que pegarse un viajecito a paises limitrofes (Portugal, Andorra, Gibraltar, Marruecos...) y desde un ciber (o un tablet) transferir los fondos a otras cuentas?

:


----------



## DonPimpon (30 Jul 2012)

taipan dijo:


> No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos...
> 
> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?
> 
> ...



Hablando desde el pnto de vista estrictamente técnico... use un proxy 8:


----------



## jordiaseques (30 Jul 2012)

*opcion*

Hola a todos,
Perdonad la pregunta... no estoy completamente seguro si opté por la opción de declarar los datos de mi cuenta a la hacienda española o no. Como puedo saberlo? Hay algun sitio de la página web del banco que me lo pueda aclarar ?

Gràcias.


----------



## srmorfo (30 Jul 2012)

Tu amigo google y la navegación anónima te puede ayudar.



taipan dijo:


> No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos...
> 
> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?
> 
> ...


----------



## hyperrjas (30 Jul 2012)

taipan dijo:


> No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos...
> 
> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?
> 
> ...



Lista de proxys gratis para checkear desde diferentes paises.

List of Free Proxy Servers - Page 1 of 12

Saludos!


----------



## ConciertoSentido (30 Jul 2012)

Pequeño resumen sobre DD1.
Entregado esta mañanana en el BdE de Barcelona. 
Importe apertura : ha de poner 0, no en blanco.
Numero de cuenta : únicamente lo 6 dígitos del IBAN que aparecen en negrita.
Clase de cuenta : A la vista. 
Fecha apertura : la de la hoja de contraseña. 

De 4 ' clientes' que he visto 3 estábamos con el mismo tema. Comentario del funcionario:
estamos desbordados y en Madrid mucho más.

Salut!


----------



## DonPimpon (30 Jul 2012)

Me podéis confirmar si swissquote está adscrita a SEPA? Mi entidad de hispanistán sí lo está, y sería un alivio para hacer las transferencias...

PD: he intentado buscar por el hilo, pero me salen referencias al verbo saber (sepa ud.) en vez de de al SEPA (Single Euro Payments Area) ::


----------



## aticus (30 Jul 2012)

ConciertoSentido dijo:


> Pequeño resumen sobre DD1.
> Entregado esta mañanana en el BdE de Barcelona.
> Importe apertura : ha de poner 0, no en blanco.
> Numero de cuenta : únicamente lo 6 dígitos del IBAN que aparecen en negrita.
> ...



Yo lo envié a través del sistema de red del BdE con el certificado de usuario y me lo admitió con el IBAN completo y sin poner cantidad alguna. Después de muchos intentos ya que tienen un sistema de seguridad que se las trae.:


----------



## jontania (30 Jul 2012)

taipan dijo:
No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos... 

¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España? 

¿nos avisarían antes para mover el dinero? 

¿Habria que pegarse un viajecito a paises limitrofes (Portugal, Andorra, Gibraltar, Marruecos...) y desde un ciber (o un tablet) transferir los fondos a otras cuentas?



Realmente existe esa posibilidad? ¿como puede ser semejante locura? Cuando abres una cuenta se establece un contrato de servicio entre la entidad y el cliente y no acabo de entender como una parte puede dejar de cumplirlo sin mas.


----------



## Odraude (30 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?



Supongo que podrías dar una OTE a tu banco en España ¿No? Lo digo porque igual que puedes dar órdenes de traspaso de efectivo de un banco español a otro también se podrá hacer en este caso. Será cuestión de preguntarlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Manu14 (30 Jul 2012)

Creo que se nos empieza a ir la pinza, no?.
Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (30 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Creo que se nos empieza a ir la pinza, no?.
> Salu2.



No sé. Pero esta mañana periodistas del periódico El Mundo hablaban como a los inspectores de Hacienda que habían tenido tanto éxito con los descubribmientos del caso Noos, Jaume Matas.... (si, el mismo grupo de inspectores para todos esas diligencias tan dispares -parece que eran bastante buenos en su trabajo- ).... estas dos últimas semanas los han desagrupado a todos, y se acabaron las pesquisas. Incluyendo a su jefe más directo. Hasta de provincia los han trasladado.

Cada día veo que estamos en Zimbague II, en su versión europea. Se me ha quedado más mal cuerpo cuando lo oía...


----------



## Manu14 (30 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> No sé. Pero esta mañana periodistas del periódico El Mundo hablaban como a los inspectores de Hacienda que habían tenido tanto éxito con los descubribmientos del caso Noos, Jaume Matas.... (si, el mismo grupo de inspectores para todos esas diligencias tan dispares -parece que eran bastante buenos en su trabajo- ).... estas dos últimas semanas los han desagrupado a todos, y se acabaron las pesquisas. Incluyendo a su jefe más directo. Hasta de provincia los han trasladado.
> 
> Cada día veo que estamos en Zimbague II, en su versión europea. Se me ha quedado más mal cuerpo cuando lo oía...



Ahora se van a dedicar a investigar a los que tenemos cuenta abierta en Suiza, concretamente en SQB.
No es en plan sarcástico, es que no me extrañaría, a nosotros al final nos harían pagar.
De vergüenza, si es así.
Salu2.


----------



## Enterao (30 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> taipan dijo:
> No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos...
> 
> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?
> ...



viajecito a suiza "?


----------



## txapiss (30 Jul 2012)

alguien ha hecho una OTE desde el banco de hispañistán?? Así salimos de dudas


----------



## Actarus (30 Jul 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Me podéis confirmar si swissquote está adscrita a SEPA? Mi entidad de hispanistán sí lo está, y sería un alivio para hacer las transferencias...
> 
> PD: he intentado buscar por el hilo, pero me salen referencias al verbo saber (sepa ud.) en vez de de al SEPA (Single Euro Payments Area) ::



Si, no hay problema, está en SEPA.


----------



## señor eko (31 Jul 2012)

ConciertoSentido dijo:


> Pequeño resumen sobre DD1.
> Entregado esta mañanana en el BdE de Barcelona.
> Importe apertura : ha de poner 0, no en blanco.
> Numero de cuenta : únicamente lo 6 dígitos del IBAN que aparecen en negrita.
> ...



Nombre de la cuenta: Dynamic Savings Account, que en hispanistaní será algo así como Cuenta dinámica *de ahorro*. Además de la circunstancia de que renta un 1%...


----------



## ivanbg (31 Jul 2012)

jontania dijo:


> taipan dijo:
> No es por ser agorero, pero hay que tener siempre el menor numero de cabos sueltos...
> 
> ¿que pasaría si de la noche a la mañana bloquean (por lo que sea) el acceso desde España?
> ...



Creo que es poco probable que esto suceda. Además, siempre podemos 'engañar' al navegador conectandonos a traves de un proxy, es decir, nos conectamos primero a una servidor en cualquier otro pais que no este en España y luego nos conectamos a SQ (creo que ya lo han explicado por aqui).

¿Otra opción? Podemos acceder a internet mediante un sistema como TOR, que nos permite conectarnos de manera anonima. :


----------



## 0absoluto (31 Jul 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Creo que es poco probable que esto suceda. Además, siempre podemos 'engañar' al navegador conectandonos a traves de un proxy, es decir, nos conectamos primero a una servidor en cualquier otro pais que no este en España y luego nos conectamos a SQ (creo que ya lo han explicado por aqui).
> 
> ¿Otra opción? Podemos acceder a internet mediante un sistema como TOR, que nos permite conectarnos de manera anonima. :



Una cosa sobre las *conexiones via proxy* de otro país.
Es cierto que es un modo hacer creer al servidor web, en este caso SwissQuote, que la petición proviene de una dirección IP de otro pais.
Pero *es muy poco recomendable* hacerlo para conectarse a un banco, ya que la información de usuario, password, y clave de coordenadas va a viajar PRIMERO AL PROXY, y luego desde allí al banco.
El proxy es un ordenador que no conocemos, podría ser el ordenador de un hacker!!!


----------



## keo01 (31 Jul 2012)

llegado el caso, antes de usar proxy, es mejor contratar una vpn privada por cuatro duros con cualquier servicio extranjero del pais a elegir.

este es el primer resultado en google, por si le quereis echar un ojo, no es que lo recomiende especialmente (de hecho, la primera apariencia de la web me tira para atras, pero para que veais a que me refiero):

SwissVPN - Surf the safer way!


----------



## hasta losss (31 Jul 2012)

Como dice Manu14, se nos empieza a ir la pinza.

El mensaje que sale en la página de SQ cuando detecta una IP de un país no autorizado es algo asi:

"Nuestros sistemas han detectado que utiliza un equipo con dirección IP localizada en ...... Sin embargo, si no es así, haga click en Continuar para acceder a nuestra página"

Por lo tanto, la solución es bien sencilla: Hago click en Continuar y ya está. Simplemente advierten, porque es su obligación; pero no van a impedirtelo fisicamente porque tu puedes ser un ciudadano suizo de viaje por Alemania y no van a restringirte el acceso en base a tu IP.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Jul 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Una cosa sobre las *conexiones via proxy* de otro país.
> Es cierto que es un modo hacer creer al servidor web, en este caso SwissQuote, que la petición proviene de una dirección IP de otro pais.
> Pero *es muy poco recomendable* hacerlo para conectarse a un banco, ya que la información de usuario, password, y clave de coordenadas va a viajar PRIMERO AL PROXY, y luego desde allí al banco.
> El proxy es un ordenador que no conocemos, podría ser el ordenador de un hacker!!!



Cierto. Si hay que elegir una opcion, mejor usar TOR bajo conexion https (que es la que tiene SwissQuote aunque no aparezca en el navegador).


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Jul 2012)

Hoy he ido al banco de España a pedir algunos formularios del dd1 y mi sorpresa fue cuando al pedir estos, el funcionario de turno sin yo decir nada me suelta, es para el banco suizo ese que esta de moda? Yo me quede asombrado y le dije que si, que era para swissquote.En fin, una anecdota mas de como la gente esta abriendose cuentas en este banco suizo y de como al bde ya ni le asombra nada.


----------



## DonPimpon (31 Jul 2012)

Tantos burbujarras swissquoteros somos? Me sorprende que seamos una muestra significativa de la población como para que ya nos reconozcan en el BdE...

Por otro lado no me gusta nada que SQ esté llamando tanto la atención


----------



## Enterao (31 Jul 2012)

si ,ahi nos tienen cogidos rapido a tos los probes.... botin lo hace en islas cayman..


----------



## Txu$$ (31 Jul 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Tantos burbujarras swissquoteros somos? Me sorprende que seamos una muestra significativa de la población como para que ya nos reconozcan en el BdE...
> 
> Por otro lado no me gusta nada que SQ esté llamando tanto la atención



Supongo que el número de personas que pasa por aquí sin registrarse y toma las ideas para hacerse del SQB es mucho mayor que el de foreros ....


----------



## DonPimpon (31 Jul 2012)

Muevan este hilo a veteranos


----------



## nekcab (1 Ago 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Ahora se van a dedicar a investigar a los que tenemos cuenta abierta en Suiza, concretamente en SQB.
> No es en plan sarcástico, es que no me extrañaría, a nosotros al final nos harían pagar.
> De vergüenza, *si es así.*
> Salu2.



Sé que esa última frase era una frase hecha, pero me quedo más tranquilo poniendo el enlace de la noticia


----------



## TheNeighbor (1 Ago 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Muevan este hilo a veteranos



No hombre, que yo no podría leerlo. Algunos solo escribimos cuando tenemos algo que decir, y 300 mensajes diciendo tonterías no es mi estilo.

Saludos


----------



## jordiaseques (1 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos,
Perdonad la pregunta... Tengo cuenta en SQB y no estoy completamente seguro si opté por la opción de declarar los datos de mi cuenta a la hacienda española o no. Como puedo saberlo? Hay algun sitio de la página web del banco que me lo pueda aclarar ?

Gràcias.


----------



## nesio (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Perdonad la pregunta... Tengo cuenta en SQB y no estoy completamente seguro si opté por la opción de declarar los datos de mi cuenta a la hacienda española o no. Como puedo saberlo? Hay algun sitio de la página web del banco que me lo pueda aclarar ?
> 
> Gràcias.



Si no te acuerdas es porque no hiciste nada al abrir la cuenta, y si no hiciste nada te asignaron por defecto la opción A, que no envía datos a Hacienda.


----------



## jordiaseques (1 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Si no te acuerdas es porque no hiciste nada al abrir la cuenta, y si no hiciste nada te asignaron por defecto la opción A, que no envía datos a Hacienda.



Hola, muchas gracias pero lo que comentas no me lo puedo aplicar. 

Si no me acuerdo no es porque no hice nada. Creo que hice pero no lo sé seguro. Alguien sabe desde donde es consultable la opción que elegí ?

Gracias 

Jordi


----------



## hasta losss (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola, muchas gracias pero lo que comentas no me lo puedo aplicar.
> 
> Si no me acuerdo no es porque no hice nada. Creo que hice pero no lo sé seguro. Alguien sabe desde donde es consultable la opción que elegí ?
> 
> ...



En realidad lo que te dice nesio tiene mucho sentido.
¿Buscaste el pdf correspondiente en la página web de SQ? ¿Lo descargaste? ¿Lo imprimiste? ¿Lo firmaste? ¿Se lo enviaste a SQ por correo?
Si hiciste todo esto seguro que te acuerdas. Si no te acuerdas entonces no lo hiciste y tienes la opcion A.
No es consultable en la página de SQ, aunque si les haces una consulta a través de Support seguramente te lo digan, aunque ya se la respuesta: A


----------



## jordiaseques (1 Ago 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> En realidad lo que te dice nesio tiene mucho sentido.
> ¿Buscaste el pdf correspondiente en la página web de SQ? ¿Lo descargaste? ¿Lo imprimiste? ¿Lo firmaste? ¿Se lo enviaste a SQ por correo?
> Si hiciste todo esto seguro que te acuerdas. Si no te acuerdas entonces no lo hiciste y tienes la opcion A.
> No es consultable en la página de SQ, aunque si les haces una consulta a través de Support seguramente te lo digan, aunque ya se la respuesta: A



Hola y gracias.
Pues visto así creo que tenéis razón. Yo pedí abrir cuenta, me enviaron documentación, la firmé, envié a SQB junto con pasaporte compulsado y punto. Pensaba que seria una opción tipo pestaña que marcas cuando creas la cuenta y no un pdf que tenía que enviar firmado. Entonces como yo quiero mantener informada a hacienda (Opción B supongo?) . Que debo hacer? Puedo bajarme ahora el PDF y simplemente rellenar , firmar y enviar ?

Jordi


----------



## borimol (1 Ago 2012)

20€ de palo me ha metido el notario por la compulsa de 2 pasaportes. Ojú!


----------



## hasta losss (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola y gracias.
> Pues visto así creo que tenéis razón. Yo pedí abrir cuenta, me enviaron documentación, la firmé, envié a SQB junto con pasaporte compulsado y punto. Pensaba que seria una opción tipo pestaña que marcas cuando creas la cuenta y no un pdf que tenía que enviar firmado. Entonces como yo quiero mantener informada a hacienda (Opción B supongo?) . Que debo hacer? Puedo bajarme ahora el PDF y simplemente rellenar , firmar y enviar ?
> 
> Jordi



Puedes hacerlo en cualquier momento.
Si entras en tu cuenta y vas a Notifications y entras en Messages, seguramente tendrás un mensaje que te habla de esto (IMPORTANT INFORMATION - Swiss-EU treaty on the taxation of savings). Dentro de este mensaje hay un enlace para descargar el pdf.


----------



## jordiaseques (1 Ago 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo en cualquier momento.
> Si entras en tu cuenta y vas a Notifications y entras en Messages, seguramente tendrás un mensaje que te habla de esto (IMPORTANT INFORMATION - Swiss-EU treaty on the taxation of savings). Dentro de este mensaje hay un enlace para descargar el pdf.



Hola, 
Ostras perfecto! Yo pensaba que lo había declarado y resulta que no!
Ya me descargué el PDF , ya solo tengo que enviar. Aún me quedan dudas ya que el documento es largo y mi inglés escaso. Con este documento 
1) Informo a hacienda de mis dineros en el extrangero
2) Ya no me hacen retención de beneficios por intereses de la cuenta en Suiza ?

Y muchas gracias nuevamente!
Jordi


----------



## hasta losss (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola,
> Ostras perfecto! Yo pensaba que lo había declarado y resulta que no!
> Ya me descargué el PDF , ya solo tengo que enviar. Aún me quedan dudas ya que el documento es largo y mi inglés escaso. Con este documento
> 1) Informo a hacienda de mis dineros en el extrangero
> ...



En realidad lo que haces es autorizar a SQ para que informe a la hacienda suiza de tus ingresos junto con tus datos personales, y ésta a su vez informe a la hacienda española. Les eximes del secreto bancario.
Sin embargo te seguirán reteniendo un 35% de tus intereses, igual que si tuvieses la opcion A.


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola y gracias.
> Pues visto así creo que tenéis razón. Yo pedí abrir cuenta, me enviaron documentación, la firmé, envié a SQB junto con pasaporte compulsado y punto. Pensaba que seria una opción tipo pestaña que marcas cuando creas la cuenta y no un pdf que tenía que enviar firmado. Entonces como yo quiero mantener informada a hacienda (Opción B supongo?) . Que debo hacer? Puedo bajarme ahora el PDF y simplemente rellenar , firmar y enviar ?
> 
> Jordi



Y para confirmarte lo anterior, indicarte que en la web no figura en ningún lado (yo se lo pregunté si podía consultarlo en algún sitio, más que nada para saber si había llegado la carta que les había enviado) y me confirmaron que no, que hay que consultárselo a ellos.

Saludos


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Ago 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> En realidad lo que haces es autorizar a SQ para que informe a la hacienda suiza de tus ingresos junto con tus datos personales, y ésta a su vez informe a la hacienda española. Les eximes del secreto bancario.
> Sin embargo te seguirán reteniendo un 35% de tus intereses, igual que si tuvieses la opcion A.



Según SQB se informa del número de cuenta y de los intereses generados, no de los ingresos (que se pueda obtener conociendo el interés es evidente pero no se informa expresamente de ello).

Saludos.


----------



## hasta losss (1 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Según SQB se informa del número de cuenta y de los intereses generados, no de los ingresos (que se pueda obtener conociendo el interés es evidente pero no se informa expresamente de ello).
> 
> Saludos.



Con "ingresos" me refería a "rendimientos", es decir intereses, dividendos, etc. No me refería a ingresos en cuenta. Es cierto que se puede malinterpretar si no se especifica. Gracias


----------



## jordiaseques (1 Ago 2012)

Gracias a todos por las aclaraciones.

La duda es, existe pues la manera de evitar la doble imposición ?
Yo tributaré en España por los intereses pero puedo evitar tributar en suiza?
Otro pdf ? ...
Jordi


----------



## sentens (1 Ago 2012)

borimol dijo:


> 20€ de palo me ha metido el notario por la compulsa de 2 pasaportes. Ojú!




7 lebros me a costado a mi los dos. Otro notario de mi pueblo me pedía 15


----------



## nekcab (1 Ago 2012)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las aclaraciones.
> 
> La duda es, existe pues la manera de evitar la doble imposición ?
> Yo tributaré en España por los intereses pero puedo evitar tributar en suiza?
> ...



El acuerdo al que llegaron la UE y Suiza era que se retiene, si o si, un 35%. En ese % se incluía los impuestos de:
-la Hacienda del país natal del cliente
-y el resto ... beneficio para el banco suizo por los costes.
En eso no te libras. Es como te pasaría en cualq.banco español. Te retienen si o si.

Luego, si declaras en la Hacienda española, tienes una casilla especial en la declaración:
"... doble imposición"​para declarar esa retención que te aplican, y así evitar que en España vuelvas a tributar por ese incremento patrimonial.


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2012)

borimol dijo:


> 20€ de palo me ha metido el notario por la compulsa de 2 pasaportes. Ojú!



joder con tu notario, debe ser alto, guapo y fuerte. A mi me costó 8 euros y pico los dos dni's


----------



## borimol (2 Ago 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> joder con tu notario, debe ser alto, guapo y fuerte. A mi me costó 8 euros y pico los dos dni's



La verdad es que cuando me espetó: "son 20€", me quedé  brevemente. Evidentemente, pagué, y a otra cosa. Pero la impunidad con la que te sablean aún estando baremadas estas tasas... No sólo en el notario, en la vida en general, o vas con cuidado o llegas a casa sin dinero todos los días.


----------



## LLainiav (2 Ago 2012)

9€ me cobraron a mí la semana pasada por 3 compulsas, a 3€ la compulsa, esos 20 euros son excesivos...vaya notario más carero... por eso yo cogí el teléfono y llamé a varios antes de ir y me dieron precios de todo tipo, desde 6 euros la compulsa hasta los 9 o 10 euros por documento que fueron los más caros, al final sólo 2 me confimaron que cobran 3 euros por compulsa y fuí a uno de ellos.


----------



## Enterao (2 Ago 2012)

borimol dijo:


> La verdad es que cuando me espetó: "son 20€", me quedé  brevemente. Evidentemente, pagué, y a otra cosa. Pero la impunidad con la que te sablean aún estando baremadas estas tasas... No sólo en el notario, en la vida en general, o vas con cuidado o llegas a casa sin dinero todos los días.



es lo que tiene vivir en un pais de parasitos que no sabe hacer la o con un bote..


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (2 Ago 2012)

Por eso preguntar precio primero (en todo) "ya no es de pobres".


----------



## ivanbg (2 Ago 2012)

En Madrid me costo dos compulsas de DNI en notario unos 8 euros. Eso sí parece razonable, pero parece que hay mucho aprovechado por ahí...

Por cierto. Cuando le comente al notario para que era la compulsa me dijo que a lo mejor necesitaba la Apostilla de la Haya (que cuesta más cara). Al final envié la documentación sin esta Apostilla y no he tenido ningún problema en SQ


----------



## nekcab (2 Ago 2012)

Viendo la respuesta de un forista que no se encontraba en un gran ciudad, y por lo que yo pude comprobar, no es lo mismo hacer la compulsa en Madrid/Barcelona que en ciudades más pequeñas.



ivanbg dijo:


> En Madrid me costo dos compulsas de DNI en notario unos *8* euros



Que raro, ya me hubiera gustado ese precio. Yo llegué a preguntar hasta en 7 notarías, y .... uniformidad de precios. Como me dijo la secretaria de uno de ellos: "estaban regulados por normativa" (pero claro, entiendo que circunscrita a la ciudad donde se sitúen...)

Eso sí, lo mío fue pasaporte. No sé si hay precios distintos.

Bueno, hubo uno que hasta tenía precio... ¡¡¡MAS CARO!! (el "listillo" de siempre, ya sabeis...)


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Ago 2012)

En eso me siento afortunado de vivir en un pueblo. El notario no me cobró nada. Como el hombre llegó tarde a la cita simplemente puso el sello, firmó y me dijo listo. Al preguntarle cuánto es me dijo que nada, que no había problema. Y de allí salí yo tan contento.


----------



## ivanbg (2 Ago 2012)

Puede ser que tenga distinto precio la compulsa del DNI y del pasaporte... Yo tambien pensaba que el precio estaba fijado...


----------



## borimol (2 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Puede ser que tenga distinto precio la compulsa del DNI y del pasaporte... Yo tambien pensaba que el precio estaba fijado...



<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>ES</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplex******>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplex******> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabla normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:none; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Courier New"; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> Y lo estará. Lo que pasa (al menos en mi caso particular) es que la secretaria pensaría que yo sería un pardillo y que por supuesto, no me habría leído las tasas en el BOE. Supongo que eso ocurre cuando trabajas en una notaría, te das aires de grandeza pensando que la plebe es una auténtica ignorante. Además preguntó para qué país era. Respondí brevemente Suiza; pero esa pregunta estoy convencido que no era a título informativo, tenía curiosidad de saber para qué la quería.

Por cierto, el domingo por la noche rellené el formulario en la web de SQ, y hoy ya ha llegado la carta. Desde luego, lentitud no se les puede achacar. Cosa bastante discutible de cualquier otro banco español. Aún estoy esperando a que ING me active la cuenta Sin Nómina: 2 ejemplos de cómo se hacen bien las cosas (rápido y diligentemente) y mal (lentos y cansinos).


----------



## ivanbg (2 Ago 2012)

> Por cierto, el domingo por la noche rellené el formulario en la web de SQ, y hoy ya ha llegado la carta. Desde luego, lentitud no se les puede achacar. Cosa bastante discutible de cualquier otro banco español. Aún estoy esperando a que ING me active la cuenta Sin Nómina: 2 ejemplos de cómo se hacen bien las cosas (rápido y diligentemente) y mal (lentos y cansinos).



No te cuento mi experiencia con Open Bank... De noche de terror: Casi 1 mes para abrir una cuenta :8: ¿Lo que más me molesto? Que el sobre para mandar la documentación era tan pequeño que tuve que hacer verdaderos apaños para mandar la documentación....


----------



## serhost (2 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> No te cuento mi experiencia con Open Bank... De noche de terror: Casi 1 mes para abrir una cuenta :8: ¿Lo que más me molesto? Que el sobre para mandar la documentación era tan pequeño que tuve que hacer verdaderos apaños para mandar la documentación....



Es que en general, Openbank e Ibanesto son bastante nefastos en trámites. Tuve suerte que en el Openbank llevé al implicado a una oficina (cuando había) y gestionaron todo menos el primer ingreso, fuimos a un banesto (de aquella) ingresó un euro y cuenta activada, recepción de clave de acceso por SMS y la clave de firma en un par de semanas.

Y esto es funcionar bien para el Openbank, así que imagina...

Está bien saber que SQ funciona rápido. Estoy por abrirme una cuenta para tener a 0 salvo que pase la hecatombe. ¿Alguien tiene la cuenta a cero y se la mantienen abierta sin problemas?


----------



## ivanbg (2 Ago 2012)

SwissQuote me ha sorprendido mucho en cuestión de tramites. Todo muy rapido y sin problemas, eso sí, gracias a la inestimable información que encontre en este foro


----------



## minosabe (2 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Es que en general, Openbank e Ibanesto son bastante nefastos en trámites. Tuve suerte que en el Openbank llevé al implicado a una oficina (cuando había) y gestionaron todo menos el primer ingreso, fuimos a un banesto (de aquella) ingresó un euro y cuenta activada, recepción de clave de acceso por SMS y la clave de firma en un par de semanas.
> 
> Y esto es funcionar bien para el Openbank, así que imagina...
> 
> Está bien saber que SQ funciona rápido. Estoy por abrirme una cuenta para tener a 0 salvo que pase la hecatombe. ¿Alguien tiene la cuenta a cero y se la mantienen abierta sin problemas?



Yo hace unos dos meses que la tengo a 0 y todavía no he transferido, aunque ni que sea para probar voy a poner un dinerillo a ver qué pasa. Por otro lado, cuando comienzas a dejar cuentas vacías aquí en Hispanistán te vienen con ofertas como la de Bankinter, que si pongo más de 10000 me dan un 4,25% 
a 6 meses.


----------



## aticus (3 Ago 2012)

No se cuentos clientes hispano parlantes tenga Swissquote, pero creo que serán suficientes como para que el banco considere poner el castellano como opción de idiomas en su web. Propongo a los foreros que mediante e-mail lo soliciten, si empiezan a recibir muchas solicitudes, creo que lo tomarán en cuenta.


----------



## vicenmadrid (3 Ago 2012)

aticus dijo:


> No se cuentos clientes hispano parlantes tenga Swissquote, pero creo que serán suficientes como para que el banco considere poner el castellano como opción de idiomas en su web. Propongo a los foreros que mediante e-mail lo soliciten, si empiezan a recibir muchas solicitudes, creo que lo tomarán en cuenta.



Me parece buena idea


----------



## hasta losss (3 Ago 2012)

aticus dijo:


> No se cuentos clientes hispano parlantes tenga Swissquote, pero creo que serán suficientes como para que el banco considere poner el castellano como opción de idiomas en su web. Propongo a los foreros que mediante e-mail lo soliciten, si empiezan a recibir muchas solicitudes, creo que lo tomarán en cuenta.



Seguro que ponen antes el griego que el castellano


----------



## taipan (3 Ago 2012)

aticus dijo:


> No se cuentos clientes hispano parlantes tenga Swissquote, pero creo que serán suficientes como para que el banco considere poner el castellano como opción de idiomas en su web. Propongo a los foreros que mediante e-mail lo soliciten, si empiezan a recibir muchas solicitudes, creo que lo tomarán en cuenta.




Apoyo la idea.

¿Por qué no redactamos un mail pro-forma y se lo enviamos (todos el mismo)?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Ago 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Apoyo la idea.
> 
> ¿Por qué no redactamos un mail pro-forma y se lo enviamos (todos el mismo)?




Genial, nada como bombardear con spam a una empresa para demostrar buena voluntad y esperar reciprocidad... 
[MODE IRONIC OFF]

Ni creo que seamos tantos (100? 500? 1000?), en cualquier caso una fraccion ridicula del total de clientes, como para que amorticen una traduccion completa de la web. Demos gracias si como mucho contratan a alguien que hable español para responder mails y telefonos.

Encuentro ridiculo darse de alta en un banco en inglés sin saber inglés, y mucho mas esperar que luego nos lo traduzcan, pero claro, esto es hispañistan.

Yo *opto por una linea de perfil bajo, pasar desapercibido* y rezar para que no les toqueis las narices lo suficiente como para que decidan putearnos a todos los españoles con cuentas en SQT.


----------



## keo01 (3 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Genial, nada como bombardear con spam a una empresa para demostrar buena voluntad y esperar reciprocidad...
> [MODE IRONIC OFF]
> 
> Ni creo que seamos tantos (100? 500? 1000?), en cualquier caso una fraccion ridicula del total de clientes, como para que amorticen una traduccion completa de la web. Demos gracias si como mucho contratan a alguien que hable español para responder mails y telefonos.
> ...



estoy de acuerdo... si no sois clientes interesantes (es decir, si sois como la mayoria que tenemos la cuenta a 0 o con pocos digitos) no les toqueis las narices.


----------



## DonPimpon (3 Ago 2012)

Hola,

Acabo de recibir una llamada de un tal Daniel de apellido indescifrable. La cuestión es que me ha dicho que me faltaba un documento (E.U. form), y no se que carajo es eso...


----------



## aticus (4 Ago 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de recibir una llamada de un tal Daniel de apellido indescifrable. La cuestión es que me ha dicho que me faltaba un documento (E.U. form), y no se que carajo es eso...




Supongo que será este:
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf


----------



## aticus (4 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Genial, nada como bombardear con spam a una empresa para demostrar buena voluntad y esperar reciprocidad...
> [MODE IRONIC OFF]
> 
> Ni creo que seamos tantos (100? 500? 1000?), en cualquier caso una fraccion ridicula del total de clientes, como para que amorticen una traduccion completa de la web. Demos gracias si como mucho contratan a alguien que hable español para responder mails y telefonos.
> ...



Yo me defiendo bastante bien en inglés, pero los hispano parlantes no son solo los españoles, también hay 400 millones de hispanoamericanos que pueden ser posibles clientes, supongo que al banco le interesa crecer ¿o no?


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Genial, nada como bombardear con spam a una empresa para demostrar buena voluntad y esperar reciprocidad...
> [MODE IRONIC OFF]
> 
> Ni creo que seamos tantos (100? 500? 1000?), en cualquier caso una fraccion ridicula del total de clientes, como para que amorticen una traduccion completa de la web. Demos gracias si como mucho contratan a alguien que hable español para responder mails y telefonos.
> ...



En mi opinión, me resulta la "actitud" más sensata. Secundo la moción...


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Genial, nada como bombardear con spam a una empresa para demostrar buena voluntad y esperar reciprocidad...
> [MODE IRONIC OFF]
> 
> Ni creo que seamos tantos (100? 500? 1000?), en cualquier caso una fraccion ridicula del total de clientes, como para que amorticen una traduccion completa de la web. Demos gracias si como mucho contratan a alguien que hable español para responder mails y telefonos.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo.

Además, no sé si es política exclusiva de SwissQuote o una normativa genérica de la banca suiza, pero en el contrato consta que SwissQuote no debe tomar iniciativas de captación de clientes.
Véase el apartado 19. "Provision of cross-border services (local restrictions)"
"_... The client confirms that he/she took the steps to open an account on his/her own initiative and that the Bank did not approach him/her in this regard. ..._"


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Ago 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Supongo que será este:
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf



Y a vosotros os han pedido eso? No venía en el pack de "bienvenida", y tampoco lo he leído por el hilo... No se por qué a mi me lo exigen :


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Y a vosotros os han pedido eso? No venía en el pack de "bienvenida", y tampoco lo he leído por el hilo... No se por qué a mi me lo exigen :



Si hombre, son las famosas opciones "A" o "B". Viene al principio del hilo. De lo 1º que se habló...


----------



## borimol (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Si hombre, son las famosas opciones "A" o "B". Viene al principio del hilo. De lo 1º que se habló...



Por defecto está activa la opción A. Y salvo que quieras lo contrario, no hay que adjuntar documento alguno para mantener el secreto bancario.


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Si hombre, son las famosas opciones "A" o "B". Viene al principio del hilo. De lo 1º que se habló...



Ya, eso lo había leído, pero como el que me llamó me dijo que tenía que rellenarlo, pensaba que se refería a otra cosa, ya que entiendo que esto es voluntario.

El lunes les daré un toque y les preguntare cual es el problema.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## roquerol (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno, hace un rato he entregado el DD1 en el Banco de España de Barcelona (tela el edificio que tienen, lo que debe costar el mantenimiento del mismo...) y al darme el comprobante sellado me ha comentado que tengo que pasarle a mi entidad el número de registro de la cuenta en el BdE (número que está arriba del impreso DD1)...
Bien, ¿esto como se les informa a Swissquote?


----------



## Vidar (7 Ago 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> Bueno, hace un rato he entregado el DD1 en el Banco de España de Barcelona (tela el edificio que tienen, lo que debe costar el mantenimiento del mismo...) y al darme el comprobante sellado me ha comentado que tengo que pasarle a mi entidad el número de registro de la cuenta en el BdE (número que está arriba del impreso DD1)...
> Bien, ¿esto como se les informa a Swissquote?



De eso a mí no me dijeron nada, yo pienso que entregando el DD1 ya es asunto suyo y tú has cumplido con la legalidad.

.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> De eso a mí no me dijeron nada, yo pienso que entregando el DD1 ya es asunto suyo y tú has cumplido con la legalidad.
> 
> .



Efectivamente,no se ha de entregar nada mas al banco puesto que entregando el dd1 al bde uno cumple con lo que la ley nos dice.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (7 Ago 2012)

Si entrais en vuestra cuenta de swissquote y accedeis a la pestaña de My profile (en la columna de la izquierda), vereis que podemos actualizar nuestros datos. El caso es que en el primer recuadro,llamado account holder information, ademas de todos los datos de nombre y pass, viene un apartado llamado Recommendation number, y ahí vienen cuatro letras en minuscula y dos numeros, algo asi como asdf12.

No tengo ni idea de que puede ser eso, si es un numero de control o que... No se puede editar ni cambiar. Haber si algun forero sabe para que es.


----------



## borimol (8 Ago 2012)

Se supone que estamos en horario laboral, pero al entrar al BdE, https://aps.bde.es/idd, la página no existe...

¿Se me pasa algo?

PD: Uso Explorer 9 y DNIe.


----------



## señor eko (8 Ago 2012)

borimol dijo:


> Se supone que estamos en horario laboral, pero al entrar al BdE, https://aps.bde.es/idd, la página no existe...
> 
> ¿Se me pasa algo?
> 
> PD: Uso Explorer 9 y DNIe.



Sigue probando a lo largo del día, que yo recuerdo que cuando lo hice tuve algún problema del mismo tipo. No es por navegador ni por el dnie, si no que es problema suyo. A mi ahora mismo tampoco me carga la página.


----------



## nekcab (8 Ago 2012)

Algo ha cambiado.

Yo sabía de ese enlace que te lleva directamente, pero hasta ahora, prefería entrar desde la página pp.del Banco de España, y en unos 3 click's... ya estabas en el formulario de notificación de cuenta.

Pero ya llevo un buen rato, y nada, como si no existiera el formato via Web. Ni en su buscador te sabe indicar gran cosa....


----------



## borimol (9 Ago 2012)

¿La multa por no declarar la apertura en el BdE son 10.000€?


----------



## euroburbuja (9 Ago 2012)

es cuenta es un timo


----------



## FlicRose (9 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> es cuenta es un timo



Desarrolle más su respuesta


----------



## fragmento (9 Ago 2012)

FlicRose dijo:


> euroburbuja dijo:
> 
> 
> > es cuenta es un timo
> ...



+1
A la mayor brevedad, please



.


----------



## PCH1111 (9 Ago 2012)

que rating tiene swissquote... no aparece en los 50 primeros:

Los Mejores Top 10: Los bancos más seguros del mundo

Es un banco de trading, pequeño, si quiebra están cubiertos los depósitos?

Haber si va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedadienso:


----------



## FlicRose (9 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> que rating tiene swissquote... no aparece en los 50 primeros:
> 
> Los Mejores Top 10: Los bancos más seguros del mundo
> 
> ...



http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2011.pdf

Pag. 47

E. Compliance with depositor protection rules
The Swiss Federal Banking Act states that in the event of a bank collapsing, deposits of up to CHF 100,000 per depositor will be treated as “preferential debt”, thus taking priority over the claims of other creditors. This preferential status means that these “privileged deposits” will be paid out of the insolvent bank’s assets and will therefore take priority over claims by other (non-preferential) creditors. In December 2008 immediate measures have been implemented to secure these privileged deposits with bank assets (Art. 37B para. 5 of Banking Act).
As a consequence, Banks are required to hold 125% of total privileged deposits with adequate eligible assets. The Group met those requirement during the year ended 2011 (coverage of 280%)."

Y se escribe "a ver" 8:


----------



## PCH1111 (10 Ago 2012)

Me he puesto las gafas para leer:

Total, que no está cubierto por el Estado, si no que en caso de quiebra serás acreedor preferencial después de interponer la demanda(espero que sepais moveros en el sistema judicial de Suiza) sobre el resto de los acreedores.Al parecer te pagaran con los activos del banco insolvente: (supongo que teneis absoluta confianza en este banco) curiosa forma de garantía...

Dice que los bancos están obligados a poseer el 125% del total de depósitos con suficientes activos de garantía, pero activos de que tipo?? liquidos? lo dudo, los bancos solo tienen un 3% de liquidez.

En fin...que cada uno saque sus concusiones.Yo me aseguraría que este banco de trading es fiable o mejor aun vamos todos a poner una vela.


----------



## señorito de ikea (10 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Me he puesto las gafas para leer:
> 
> Total, que no está cubierto por el Estado, si no que en caso de quiebra serás acreedor preferencial después de interponer la demanda(espero que sepais moveros en el sistema judicial de Suiza) sobre el resto de los acreedores.Al parecer te pagaran con los activos del banco insolvente: (supongo que teneis absoluta confianza en este banco) curiosa forma de garantía...
> 
> ...



Independientemente de que este banco sea de fiar o no (yo aun estoy dudando en abrir una cuenta alli), forma parte de la FINMA. Y como tal, tiene que cumplir con el fondo de garantias, como cualquier otro. Es similar a lo que hacen en Hispanistan: cada banco que opere en España debe provisionar un dinerito al FGD por lo "que pueda pasar".

El siguiente link lo explica con detalle:

Einlagensicherung

Para los gandules, hago copy&paste de los 4 primeros puntos:



> What is the depositor protection scheme?
> The Swiss Federal Act on Banks and Savings Banks ("Banking Act") states that in the event of a bank collapsing, deposits of up to CHF 100,000 per depositor will be treated as preferential debt, thus taking priority over the claims of other creditors. This preferential status means that these deposits will be paid out of the insolvent bank's assets and will therefore take priority over claims by other (non-preferential) creditors. Securities dealers are treated in the same way as banks in this respect.
> 
> The depositor protection scheme for banks and securities dealers guarantees payment of these deposits up to CHF 100,000 in the event of bankruptcy or of protective measures being initiated. If the bank concerned does not have sufficient assets to pay out the deposits, the payment is guaranteed by the other banks.
> ...


----------



## PCH1111 (10 Ago 2012)

En fin yo he analizado el enlace de garantías, y no me da ninguna seguridad, leerlo vosotros mismos... pero está claro que cada uno hace lo que le da la gana con sus ahorros.

Yo igual me la abro con cuatro duros, pero como chaleco salvavidas, no creo que la utilice, a no ser que sea mi único y último recurso.

Saludos


----------



## marcusen (12 Ago 2012)

Para quien no haya leido la noticia, hoy en elpais. Interesante cómo se están cubriendo las multinacioneles y también cómo explican un posible plan de salida del euro en el que convivan 2 monedas al que le dan un 20% de posibilidades, en fin, está mejor explicado en la noticia:
Planes para el adiós al euro | Economía | EL PAÍS

Yo abrí la cuenta en Swissquote hace 2 semanas. Envié los DNI-s compulsados por la policía pero me los han reclamado de nuevo. Mañana iremos a que los certifiquen en la notaría.


----------



## anlloge (13 Ago 2012)

Respecto a lo que habláis de las garantías (del banco/FINMA), ambas no tienen por que ser excluyentes. Una es interna, respecto del propio banco, pues la ley establece unas preferencias respecto al patrimonio del banco en caso de que este quebrase, según la cual da preferencia de cobro a determinados acreedores y otra garantía es externa, de la FINMA.
Por otro lado, en cuanto a moverse en el sistema judicial suizo, hago una contra-pregunta: ... ¿Y sabes moverte en el sistema judicial español?. La respuesta para el 90% de la gente sería que en ambos casos tendrían que contratar a un abogado que les llevase el asunto, en ambos lugares el problema sería el mismo (contratado bien de forma individual o colectiva, como conjunto de afectados).
Para terminar, no creo que el sistema suizo (lógicamente a través de un abogado de allí -normalmente agrupados para disminuir gastos-) fuese peor que el de aquí. Ejemplo pongo: los afectados por las preferentes, sistema jurídico español: ¿en qué laberinto están?, ¿estafas?, ¿firmas falsas?, ¿dónde está la Fiscalía "empurando" a los "presuntos"?, ¿dónde los detenidos?, ... con las Administraciones tratando de dividir a los afectados entre "ignorantes" y "sapientes", tratando de individualizar los casos para desactivarlos como colectivo, el "arbitraje" al servicio de desmontar al colectivo..., y quien no lo acepte a litigar en el "eficiente" sistema español (por ejemplo, en el "caso Hacienda" Núñez fue condenado ... 20 años desppués de cometido el delito).
No creo que el sistema judicial suizo sea peor...


----------



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

me he encontrado este artículo por ahí Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo 

no recomiendan para nada swissquote


----------



## señor eko (13 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> me he encontrado este artículo por ahí dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡alerta sobre swissquote! | gabriel gómez rojo
> 
> no recomiendan para nada swissquote



r e p e t i d o.


----------



## jontania (13 Ago 2012)

Este comentario ya aparecio al principio del post y se hablo sobre el. Yo no tengo garantias sobre Swissquote pero tengo abierta la cuenta con moneda en dolar y hasta que no despeje el panorama alli se va a quedar, y miedo a perder mi capital tengo como teneis todos los que comentan aqui, pero un poco menos desde que abri la cuenta en Suiza. Me puedo equivocar, pero igual se equivoco el que tenia a Bankia y igual se puede equivocar en el que lo tiene en el Santarder. Lo unico claro es que como pais y moneda, perfiero la dupla Suiza dolar a la de España euro. Donde va a parar


----------



## TRaSHTu (13 Ago 2012)

Buenas, a ver si me podeis responder...
Hoy he solicitado una Dynamic Savings Account, y tengo un par de dudas:

No tiene comisiones de mantenimiento, eso me queda claro. Pero hay algun otro tipo de comisiones por tener dinero en la cuenta, o que te cobren periodicamente?

Para hacer una transferencia de swissquote a mi banco o a ing el precio total son 2€? luego me sableara el otro banco?

Gracias


----------



## maybachmusic (13 Ago 2012)

*Swissquote*

Hola foreros, me incorporo al tema
Resulta que ta,bien estoy bastante preocupado por las recientes 
nacionalizaciones en la banca y demas situaciones de inestabilidad por la que atraviesan las instituciones financeras de España. 
Soy uno de los que ha pensado en las swissquote como posible opcion...pero 
creo que os interesaria leer este articulo a cerca de ellas

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo

gracias a todos!!


----------



## nekcab (13 Ago 2012)

maybachmusic dijo:


> Hola foreros, me incorporo al tema
> Resulta que ta,bien estoy bastante preocupado por las recientes
> nacionalizaciones en la banca y demas situaciones de inestabilidad por la que atraviesan las instituciones financeras de España.
> Soy uno de los que ha pensado en las swissquote como posible opcion...pero
> ...



Vale que sea un peñazo ponerse a leer las 194 hojas que lleva este tema, pero que ni si quiera hayas leído el penúltimo post diciendo que ese artículo ya se habló largo y tendido en su día.... algo de delito tiene.


----------



## DonPimpon (13 Ago 2012)

marcusen dijo:


> Para quien no haya leido la noticia, hoy en elpais. Interesante cómo se están cubriendo las multinacioneles y también cómo explican un posible plan de salida del euro en el que convivan 2 monedas al que le dan un 20% de posibilidades, en fin, está mejor explicado en la noticia:
> Planes para el adiós al euro | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Yo abrí la cuenta en Swissquote hace 2 semanas. Envié los DNI-s compulsados por la policía pero me los han reclamado de nuevo. Mañana iremos a que los certifiquen en la notaría.



FYI, yo envié los pasaportes compulsados en comisaría y keine problem. Para asuntos internacionales, mejor usar pasaportes...


----------



## nekcab (13 Ago 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> FYI, yo envié los pasaportes compulsados en comisaría y keine problem. Para asuntos internacionales, mejor usar pasaportes...



Creo recordar (corrígeme si me equivoco) que tú fuiste de los primeros en tramitarlo, ¿no?

Yo también compulsé en comisaria pasaporte, y vamos, parece que fuí en cascada con otros: NAIN!! solo figurando el que compulsa lo admitían (a no ser, claro, que el policía de turno q te atendió le diera un aire y pusiera su nº de placa como agente que certificaba autenticidad de la fotocopia...)


----------



## marcusen (13 Ago 2012)

He llamado esta tarde a Swissquote y me han dicho que es porque en la copia compulsada tiene que figurar el emisor (Policía o Notaría).


----------



## aticus (14 Ago 2012)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> Buenas, a ver si me podeis responder...
> Hoy he solicitado una Dynamic Savings Account, y tengo un par de dudas:
> 
> No tiene comisiones de mantenimiento, eso me queda claro. Pero hay algun otro tipo de comisiones por tener dinero en la cuenta, o que te cobren periodicamente?
> ...



No, no te cobra ningún tipo de comisión a menos que hagas algún tipo de inversión. Al transferir a tu banco en España seguro que te sablean, al menos mi banco lo hace.


----------



## ATEGUA (14 Ago 2012)

....... 




.


----------



## alopaco (14 Ago 2012)

Ya se hacen eco de Swissquote en los medios generalistas... parece que hemos llamado la atención. Mal asunto.

Finanzas personales: ¿cómo se puede abrir una cuenta en el extranjero? - elEconomista.es


----------



## eufcb5 (15 Ago 2012)

saludos a los miembros del foro tengo la savings dinamic account con swissquote y he leido con atencion este hilo y es muy interesante tengo una duda si hago una transferencia sepa aparte del IBAN de mi cuenta en suiza debo tambien poner el BIC de swissquote segun he creido entender pero cual es el BIC de este banco no lo he sabido ver ni en los papeles ni en la web de swissquote alguien que haya hecho una transferencia sepa me lo podria decir? en una transferencia normal tambien es necesario el BIC o solo con el IBAN de la cuenta en suiza es suficiente gracias de antemano por la informacion


----------



## hasta losss (15 Ago 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> saludos a los miembros del foro tengo la savings dinamic account con swissquote y he leido con atencion este hilo y es muy interesante tengo una duda si hago una transferencia sepa aparte del IBAN de mi cuenta en suiza debo tambien poner el BIC de swissquote segun he creido entender pero cual es el BIC de este banco no lo he sabido ver ni en los papeles ni en la web de swissquote alguien que haya hecho una transferencia sepa me lo podria decir? en una transferencia normal tambien es necesario el BIC o solo con el IBAN de la cuenta en suiza es suficiente gracias de antemano por la informacion



El BIC del banco te viene en la última página del contrato. Es SWQBCHZZXXX

Hay bancos que te piden BIC + IBAN y otros solo te piden IBAN (el BIC lo deducen ellos). Lo que te pidan al rellenar la solicitud de transferencia.


----------



## DonPimpon (15 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Creo recordar (corrígeme si me equivoco) que tú fuiste de los primeros en tramitarlo, ¿no?
> 
> Yo también compulsé en comisaria pasaporte, y vamos, parece que fuí en cascada con otros: NAIN!! solo figurando el que compulsa lo admitían (a no ser, claro, que el policía de turno q te atendió le diera un aire y pusiera su nº de placa como agente que certificaba autenticidad de la fotocopia...)



Nope, yo he sido de los últimos. Pero sí recuerdo que en el sello estaba la fecha y el número (o dni) de la persona que lo compulsó


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (15 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Si entrais en vuestra cuenta de swissquote y accedeis a la pestaña de My profile (en la columna de la izquierda), vereis que podemos actualizar nuestros datos. El caso es que en el primer recuadro,llamado account holder information, ademas de todos los datos de nombre y pass, viene un apartado llamado Recommendation number, y ahí vienen cuatro letras en minuscula y dos numeros, algo asi como asdf12.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de que puede ser eso, si es un numero de control o que... No se puede editar ni cambiar. A ver si algun forero sabe para que es.



UP!!! Sabe alguien algo de esto?


----------



## vicenmadrid (16 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Me he puesto las gafas para leer:
> 
> Total, que no está cubierto por el Estado, si no que en caso de quiebra serás acreedor preferencial después de interponer la demanda(espero que sepais moveros en el sistema judicial de Suiza) sobre el resto de los acreedores.Al parecer te pagaran con los activos del banco insolvente: (supongo que teneis absoluta confianza en este banco) curiosa forma de garantía...
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Es mejor dejar el dinero en los bancos españoles, muchíiiiiiiiiisimo más fiables. He oído que hay un banco del que te puedes fiar 100 por 100, incluso te hacen partícipe de algo llamado "preferentes".... el banco se llama BANKIA (sin comentarios)


----------



## vicenmadrid (16 Ago 2012)

aticus dijo:


> No, no te cobra ningún tipo de comisión a menos que hagas algún tipo de inversión. Al transferir a tu banco en España seguro que te sablean, al menos mi banco lo hace.



En mi caso, hice una transferencia de SQ a OpenBank, y el único coste fue el de 2 euros por parte de SQ. El banco español no me cobró nada.


----------



## micamor (16 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Me he puesto las gafas para leer:
> 
> Total, que no está cubierto por el Estado, si no que en caso de quiebra serás acreedor preferencial después de interponer la demanda(espero que sepais moveros en el sistema judicial de Suiza) sobre el resto de los acreedores.Al parecer te pagaran con los activos del banco insolvente: (supongo que teneis absoluta confianza en este banco) curiosa forma de garantía...
> 
> ...




En toda esta historia hay que detalle que no se ha dicho. En Suiza la cantidad que dispone el fondo para ayudar a los bancos en caso de quiebra es limitada.
Esto implica, que existe un orden establecido para que los acreedores puedan cobrar en caso de quiebra. Dado que el fondo puede no tener dinero para todos.

Esta medida, o limitación tiene por objetivo, por ejemplo, si quiebra UBS, no debe provocar la caída del sistema financiero entero.

Que tenemos en España, 100.000€, sin límite en el fondo. Pero, ahora que dinero tiene el fondo, pues está en números negativos. 
¿Qué pasaría si un banco entra en quiebra?, y el estado no puede inyectar dinero para cubrir los depósitos, pues, esto se va a la mierda completamente.


----------



## adelalamo22 (16 Ago 2012)

*¿Como se notifica la cuenta a hacienda?*

Hola!!
Despues de leerme este hilo entero he logrado tener mi cuenta creada y dada de alta correctamente en el BDE. Muchas gracias a todos vosotros por haber logrado que mi familia duerma un poco más tranquila, pero solo un poco. 
El caso egque he leido que con la nueva normativa de junio (creo),también tenemos que notificar nuestra cuenta a hacienda. He llamado a hacienda y ahi me han contado que solo tienen un documento el 750,que es el de la amnistia, para realizar algo parecido. Yo creo que esto no es para nosotros, ya que nuestro dinero no es negro, son nuestros ahorros y ya hemos pagado bastantes impuestos por el. ¿Sabeis alguno,como hay que hacer este nuevo tramite?
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## PCH1111 (16 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid: Nadie ha dicho que bankia sea fiable...no se porqué me citas: quizá deberías leer a micamor.

Que te vaya bien con SQ, veo que lo tienes muy claro, yo aun no tanto y mira que llevo muchos meses leyendo he informandome. Y tu? sabes el rating de SQ? sabes la garantía que tendrán tus ahorros? sabes la dependencia que tiene SQ del sistema financiero? sabes algo?? Ruego nos informes de porque SQ es garantía para nuestros ahorros.

De momento solo se lo que NO haría y una de esas cosas es no poner mi dinero en SQ ...Como he dicho anteriormente me abriré una cuenta como último recurso pero con 4 duros y respeto totalmente lo que cada uno haga con sus ahorros, suerte con ellos

Saludos


----------



## FlicRose (16 Ago 2012)

¿Que porcentaje de vuestros ahorros habeis metido en SQ?
Yo un 10%, aunque tenía pensado un 25%


----------



## nekcab (16 Ago 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Nope, yo he sido de los últimos. Pero sí recuerdo que en el sello estaba la fecha *y el número (o dni) de la persona que lo compulsó*



Vaya lujo... Pero lo habitual es que no lo pongan.


----------



## kikelon (16 Ago 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Ya se hacen eco de Swissquote en los medios generalistas... parece que hemos llamado la atención. Mal asunto.
> 
> Finanzas personales: ¿cómo se puede abrir una cuenta en el extranjero? - elEconomista.es



Hay mucho bocazas en este pais. Son nuestras costumbres y tal.
Mira este ******** que ademas alardea en mayusculas:



> YO HE ABIERTO UNA CUENTA EN SUIZA, SÓLO TIENES QUE LLEVAR LA FIRMA DEL BANCO DEL ESPEÑA Y TUS DOCUMENTOS Y DOMICILIO COMPULSADOS ANTE NOTARIO.
> 
> AHORA ESTOY MÁS TRANQUILO....EL FRANCO SUIZO ES UNA MONEDA ESTABLE.



En fin, hay gente para la que la palabra discreción le suena a comida china.


----------



## vicenmadrid (16 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> vicenmadrid: Nadie ha dicho que bankia sea fiable...no se porqué me citas: quizá deberías leer a micamor.
> 
> Que te vaya bien con SQ, veo que lo tienes muy claro, yo aun no tanto y mira que llevo muchos meses leyendo he informandome. Y tu? sabes el rating de SQ? sabes la garantía que tendrán tus ahorros? sabes la dependencia que tiene SQ del sistema financiero? sabes algo?? Ruego nos informes de porque SQ es garantía para nuestros ahorros.
> 
> ...



PCH1111, perdona por la ironía, no pretendía ofender. Si te ha molestado, te pido disculpas. Solo quería poner de manifiesto que si no te parece de fiar un banco suizo, entonces te deben de parecer mucho menos fiables los bancos españoles, no solo por su funcionamiento sino también por la propia situación de la economía española. Yo si he abierto una cuenta en SQ y depositado una parte de mis ahorros. Entiendo que haya una cierta precaucíón al abrir una cuenta en el extranjero, y más vía internet, pero hay que considerar la situación en España. Por otro lado, tampoco hay muchas otras opciones de abrir una cuenta en el extranjero sin tener que desplazarse (en el foro se ha hablado de Barclays, entre alguno más).

Bueno, un saludo, y que cada uno decida después de infomarse bien.


----------



## vicenmadrid (16 Ago 2012)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Hola!!
> Despues de leerme este hilo entero he logrado tener mi cuenta creada y dada de alta correctamente en el BDE. Muchas gracias a todos vosotros por haber logrado que mi familia duerma un poco más tranquila, pero solo un poco.
> El caso egque he leido que con la nueva normativa de junio (creo),también tenemos que notificar nuestra cuenta a hacienda. He llamado a hacienda y ahi me han contado que solo tienen un documento el 750,que es el de la amnistia, para realizar algo parecido. Yo creo que esto no es para nosotros, ya que nuestro dinero no es negro, son nuestros ahorros y ya hemos pagado bastantes impuestos por el. ¿Sabeis alguno,como hay que hacer este nuevo tramite?
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.



No se a que normativa de junio te refieres. Por lo que yo se, está en preparación (aún no se ha publicado nada oficialmente) una nueva normativa para tener que informar a Hacienda. Se espera que esa nueva normativa sea efectiva para el año 2013. A la vez, decir que la declaración de la DD1 al Banco de España dejará de ser obligatoria para el año que viene.

Por el momento, la única obligación ante la administración es la de presentar la DD1 al Banco de España (y en su caso, la DD2).


----------



## Reycobos (16 Ago 2012)

hola foreros, he leido varios post de este hilo pero no encuentro la respuesta a lo que busco, ni usando el buscador. A ver si alguien ha pasado por lo mismo. Yo le he abierto una cuenta a mi madre, que reside en venezuela, y he puesto la dirección para que le envíen la documentación a ella por supuesto (aunque también tengo pensado ponerme yo como cotitular, así que me la enviaría a mi primero, y luego yo la reenvío a suiza, quizá debí hacerlo al revés...). Resulta que 3 dias despues me envían este mail, que no he visto que se lo envíen a nadie en este hilo.



> We thank you very much for your request to open an account with our bank and apologize for the delay.
> For future transfers we need you to indicate a reference account. We kindly request that you send us back the attached form dully filled in and signed. You can return the document either as PDF or send it to the Fax number +41 22 999 94 51 together with an account statement over the last three months. Please note that all transfers in and out have to be executed through this reference account.
> Yours sincerely,



El documento adjunto es un PDF para rellenar



> Details of the Swissquote Account
> Name:
> Account Number:
> User ID:
> ...



alguien mas le han enviado esto? O alguien ha hecho una cuenta en este banco desde sudámerica? Desde luego no puedo llenarlo, porque los datos de swissquote no los tengo. Saludos!

PD: el link al PDF para agregar titulares que he visto en el hilo no funciona, sabeis donde está en la página?


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Ago 2012)

No sé como tenéis huevos de depositar el dinero en ese "banco" que ni si quiera tiene IBAN y son cuatro gatos que juegan a invertir de forma dudosa según he leído...


----------



## Alami (16 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No sé como tenéis huevos de depositar el dinero en ese "banco" que ni si quiera tiene IBAN y son cuatro gatos que juegan a invertir de forma dudosa según he leído...



Tienes toda la razón IBAN a timar al personal.
Los cuatro gatos cotizan en bolsa de manera mas dudosa que Bankia (que si son más de 4 gatos).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No sé como tenéis huevos de depositar el dinero en ese "banco" que ni si quiera tiene IBAN y son cuatro gatos que juegan a invertir de forma dudosa según he leído...



Que pesaditos sois los anti-SQT, si os gusta vale, sinó tambien, pero dejar de vomitar vuestras frustraciones en el hilo.

Pareceis amargados a los que les gustaria atreverse a abrir una cuenta, pero por la falta de valor y exceso de "prudencia" solo os queda convencernos a los demas de vuestros miedos. Para que cuando os devaluen vuestros ahorros no seais los unicos pringados.

Que si, que SQT es una estafa, pero despues del forum filatelico me quede con las ganas que me la metan los rubitos tiroleses... :bla:


----------



## adelalamo22 (17 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> No se a que normativa de junio te refieres. Por lo que yo se, está en preparación (aún no se ha publicado nada oficialmente) una nueva normativa para tener que informar a Hacienda. Se espera que esa nueva normativa sea efectiva para el año 2013. A la vez, decir que la declaración de la DD1 al Banco de España dejará de ser obligatoria para el año que viene.
> 
> Por el momento, la única obligación ante la administración es la de presentar la DD1 al Banco de España (y en su caso, la DD2).



Yo también pienso como tu, era por comprobarlo. Habra que estar al loro,para que no nos pillen.


----------



## Vidar (17 Ago 2012)

Reycobos dijo:


> hola foreros, he leido varios post de este hilo pero no encuentro la respuesta a lo que busco, ni usando el buscador. A ver si alguien ha pasado por lo mismo. Yo le he abierto una cuenta a mi madre, que reside en venezuela, y he puesto la dirección para que le envíen la documentación a ella por supuesto (aunque también tengo pensado ponerme yo como cotitular, así que me la enviaría a mi primero, y luego yo la reenvío a suiza, quizá debí hacerlo al revés...). Resulta que 3 dias despues me envían este mail, que no he visto que se lo envíen a nadie en este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay países vetados para abrir cuenta en Suiza pero Venezuela no es uno de ellos, no sé por que será. 

Su vecina Colombia si ::.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

Hay mucha gente que alerta de este banco, cada uno sabrá lo que hace. Yo me informaría y buscaría otras alternativas.

Por cierto para los que han llegado a interesarse por este hilo motivados por el miedo al corralito les recomiendo leer esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rir-cuenta-extranjero-caprichos-se-pagan.html


Hay que pensar las cosas antes de hacerlas que luego nos lamentamos...


----------



## angek (17 Ago 2012)

Cague + acojone: 


He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado. 


Tengo miedo y fear. 


¿Os ha pasado a vosotros igual?


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Cague + acojone:
> 
> 
> He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado.
> ...



Ahora sabrás lo que sintió almodovar con Madof! 

igual te mandan unos sellos por mensajería con el logo "SQ" :XX:


----------



## hasta losss (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ahora sabrás lo que sintió almodovar con Madof!
> 
> igual te mandan unos sellos por mensajería con el logo "SQ" :XX:



Empezaste advirtiendo educadamente y acabaste riéndote de la gente y faltando.
Mal asunto.


----------



## adelalamo22 (17 Ago 2012)

Mirando la web del swissquote he visto que en la pestaña COMMUNITY, hay creado un "GRUPO ESPAÑOL". Vamos, que ya debemos de ser tantos, que tenemos nuestro grupo y todo...


----------



## hyperrjas (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Cague + acojone:
> 
> 
> He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado.
> ...



Tranquilo compañero si has puesto el iban y el bic de tu cuenta de swissquote correctamente en la orden de transferencia, te llegará en 24 horas. No te preocupes ese lapso de tiempo pasa lo mismo desde un banco español a otro. Además te llegará un email para que entres en tu cuenta y verás el dinero ingresado. Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## Vidar (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Cague + acojone:
> 
> 
> He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado.
> ...



tarda 2 días hábiles, tranquilo.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Tranquilo compañero si has puesto el iban y el bic de tu cuenta de swissquote correctamente en la orden de transferencia, te llegará en 24 horas. No te preocupes ese lapso de tiempo pasa lo mismo desde un banco español a otro. Además te llegará un email para que entres en tu cuenta y verás el dinero ingresado. Un saludo y suerte!



¿El IBAN de su cuenta? pero si no tiene... de todas formas este señor está acojonado y eso muestra que ha movido el dinero de un sitio a otro sin seguridad ni tranquilidad. En unos dias vera su dinero en la cuenta pero no creo que usted duerma mas tranquilo, cuando le surja cualquier duda, cuestion o problema con su cuenta usted asesorese en este foro que veo que tampoco domina el idioma de donde tiene su cuenta y cada vez que tenga algun inconveniente lo va a pasar mal, pero tranquilo que no es el único desgraciadamente en este foro se está arrastrando a mas gente a sufrir las consecuencias del miedo insuperable al corralito que promocionan aquí algunos...

No sabía yo que los mejores asesores financieros estaban en burbuja.info...


----------



## Vidar (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿El IBAN de su cuenta? pero si no tiene... de todas formas este señor está acojonado y eso muestra que ha movido el dinero de un sitio a otro sin seguridad ni tranquilidad. En unos dias vera su dinero en la cuenta pero no creo que usted duerma mas tranquilo, cuando le surja cualquier duda, cuestion o problema con su cuenta usted asesorese en este foro que veo que tampoco domina el idioma de donde tiene su cuenta y cada vez que tenga algun inconveniente lo va a pasar mal, pero tranquilo que no es el único desgraciadamente en este foro se está arrastrando a mas gente a sufrir las consecuencias del miedo insuperable al corralito que promocionan aquí algunos...
> 
> No sabía yo que los mejores asesores financieros estaban en burbuja.info...



ya empieza a cansar tanto proselitismo con no sacar el dinero al extranjero, ¿Qué intereses ocultos alberga?

¿Acaso es un bancario de barrio que ve como le adelgazan los depósitos y ve peligrar su puestecillo de cuasifuncionario?

.


----------



## vidarr (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿El IBAN de su cuenta?
> 
> (...)
> 
> No sabía yo que los mejores asesores financieros estaban en burbuja.info...



Como ya te han dicho, tiene IBAN, así que no intoxiques. Y no, los mejores asesores financieros del mundo mundial están en las oficinas de nuestros banquitos patrios. Corre, corre, si te das prisa quizás consigas algunas preferentes, hoyga, gran producto, seguro y con rentabilidad asegurada.


----------



## Acratador (17 Ago 2012)

Oiga euroburbuja, ¿Ud. es un poquito por culero, verdad?


----------



## elquetraelashostias (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Cague + acojone:
> 
> 
> He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado.
> ...



angek, a ver si nos puedes mantener informados sobre si te ha llegado.

Me ha molado lo de "tengo miedo y fear" ::

Espero que los euros lleguen pronto. Y si te has equivocado en el numero de cuenta, y acaban en la mía, tranquilo, que te aviso :cook:


----------



## nesio (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿El IBAN de su cuenta? pero si no tiene...



Sí tiene IBAN, no mientas. O al menos no opines sobre lo que no sabes.



> No sabía yo que los mejores asesores financieros estaban en burbuja.info...



Demuestras no saber muchas otras cosas, por lo que se ve.

Como ya te han dicho, deja de intoxicar.


----------



## vicenmadrid (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Por cierto para los que han llegado a interesarse por este hilo motivados por el miedo al corralito les recomiendo leer esto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rir-cuenta-extranjero-caprichos-se-pagan.html
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. Ya que comentas lo del corralito (término que hace referencia a lo sucedido en Argentina), te diré que eso no es tan peligroso como lo que vino después: EL CORRALON (también se ha hablado de ello en este hilo); esto si que implicaría una devaluación de los ahorros que estuvieran en España. 

Para terminar, respecto a lo de "pensar las cosas", creo que los que hemos abierto una cuenta en el extranjero (o más de una, como en mi caso), lo hemos pensado bastante. Es una situación realmente crítica la que está atravesando, no solo España, sino también la U.E. P.ej. el ministro finlandés, en una entrevista al Daily Telegraph, decía que Finlandia "debe hacer frente, de forma abierta, a la posibilidad de una ruptura del euro" [sic]. Los que hace un año decían que había que hacer todo lo posible para que Grecia no saliera del Euro, ahora dicen que a ver cuando se marchan; ... en suma, hay una gran incertidumbre sobre como puede acabar todo esto, y es natural que la gente piense en su dinero y en salvaguardarlo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿El IBAN de su cuenta? pero si no tiene...



Ya se ha dicho que tiene, y yo lo reitero.

_«Indocti discant, et ament meminisse periti»_ (Apréndanlo los ignorantes, y recuérdenlo los entendidos)


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Cague + acojone:
> 
> 
> He hecho ya la transferencia gorda y en mi banco ya han desaparecido los fondos, pero en SQ aún no han llegado.
> ...



Hombre podrías a verte esperado a hacer la transferencia el Lunes. Te vas a pasar un fin de semana de lo mas paranoico. :no:


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Ya que comentas lo del corralito (término que hace referencia a lo sucedido en Argentina), te diré que eso no es tan peligroso como lo que vino después: EL CORRALON (también se ha hablado de ello en este hilo); esto si que implicaría una devaluación de los ahorros que estuvieran en España.
> 
> Para terminar, respecto a lo de "pensar las cosas", creo que los que hemos abierto una cuenta en el extranjero (o más de una, como en mi caso), lo hemos pensado bastante. Es una situación realmente crítica la que está atravesando, no solo España, sino también la U.E. P.ej. el ministro finlandés, en una entrevista al Daily Telegraph, decía que Finlandia "debe hacer frente, de forma abierta, a la posibilidad de una ruptura del euro" [sic]. Los que hace un año decían que había que hacer todo lo posible para que Grecia no saliera del Euro, ahora dicen que a ver cuando se marchan; ... en suma, hay una gran incertidumbre sobre como puede acabar todo esto, y es natural que la gente piense en su dinero y en salvaguardarlo.



Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles... 

Por favor, hacer una consulta a la dirección del banco y plantearle el supuesto caso apocaliptico a ver que os dicen. A mi colega le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, esto ya no es lo que era antes...
No os olvidéis que España es un país mas de la UE y tienen acuerdos firmados y aunque sea un "PIG" si se hunde se hunden los demás porque han invertido mucho en los pigs y yo me pregunto: quien es mas PIG? el pig o el que da de comer al pig? :baba:


----------



## hasta losss (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles...



¿Y qué interés iba a tener el político de turno en traer los cuatro euros que sus familiares y amigos han llevado a Suiza?


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

hasta losss dijo:


> ¿Y qué interés iba a tener el político de turno en traer los cuatro euros que sus familiares y amigos han llevado a Suiza?



A lo mejor es posible que los impresos dd1 de sus familiares se queden al final del taco y sean los últimos en gestionar o nunca se gestionen pero los del resto de los mortales te aseguro que se iban a gestionar.
Ya sabéis que la justicia es igual para todos. Recuerdo que lo dijo el rey no hace mucho, cuando el juicio del Urdamga...

Pero tranquilos que España no va a salir del euro, simplemente es para que no os hagáis pajas mentales con el corralito...


----------



## vicenmadrid (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles...
> 
> Por favor, hacer una consulta a la dirección del banco y plantearle el supuesto caso apocaliptico a ver que os dicen. A mi colega le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, esto ya no es lo que era antes...
> No os olvidéis que España es un país mas de la UE y tienen acuerdos firmados y aunque sea un "PIG" si se hunde se hunden los demás porque han invertido mucho en los pigs y yo me pregunto: quien es mas PIG? el pig o el que da de comer al pig? :baba:



Como te decía, todo es incertidumbre. La situación que planteas es posible, es decir, que España presionara a Suiza en "colaborar", pero hay una pequeña diferencia respecto al caso que tu planteas, el de Suecia. Este país pertenece a la Unión Europea, y de ahí lo dicho por el director del banco que comentas, es decir, que estarían obligados a colaborar; sin embargo Suiza no pertenece a la U.E. y no creo que estuvieran tan dispuestos a tal colaboración (ya se ha hablado del tema en el hilo).


----------



## 0absoluto (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar la vuelta de ese capital? *porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles... *



No es verdad. Los euros son de ciudadanos españoles, pero NO españoles en genérico. De momento sigue vigente la propiedad privada. Y si se pone muy mal la cosa no tendría ningún problema de conciencia en considerar cambiar de residencia y nacionalidad.
Además con los DD1 se declara la apertura de cuenta, pero no el importe en la misma. Pudiera ser que miraran los importes enviados por transferencia, pero eso no significa que el dinero siga allí. Se puede haber enviado a terceras cuentas, haber invertido en acciones, bonos, ETFs, etc. Por lo que el saldo actual no lo pueden saber a no ser que lo declares voluntariamente.


----------



## Alami (17 Ago 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> No es verdad. Los euros son de ciudadanos españoles, pero NO españoles en genérico. De momento sigue vigente la propiedad privada. Y si se pone muy mal la cosa no tendría ningún problema de conciencia en considerar cambiar de residencia y nacionalidad.
> Además con los DD1 se declara la apertura de cuenta, pero no el importe en la misma. Pudiera ser que miraran los importes enviados por transferencia, pero eso no significa que el dinero siga allí. Se puede haber enviado a terceras cuentas, haber invertido en acciones, bonos, ETFs, etc. Por lo que el saldo actual no lo pueden saber a no ser que lo declares voluntariamente.



Además el mantenimiento de las señoritas de compañia suizas suele ser bastante caro.


----------



## nekcab (17 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> ...es decir, que España presionara a Suiza en "colaborar",...



Estooo... yo veo la colaboración de la siguiente manera, estando España fuera de la CE:
E: pofavo, pofavo... colabore con nosotros
S: puede ser, puede ser
E: somos un país serio, hágannos caso.
S: puede ser, puede ser
E: Somos la Champions-League del mundo mundial
S: puede ser, puede ser
E: Vamos a ponernos muy duros con ustedes
S: puede ser, puede ser
E: Seremos los malos malísimos que llegan a ser los EE.UU
S: puede ser, puede ser
.....


----------



## vicenmadrid (17 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Estooo... yo veo la colaboración de la siguiente manera, estando España fuera de la CE:
> E: pofavo, pofavo... colabore con nosotros
> S: puede ser, puede ser
> E: somos un país serio, hágannos caso.
> ...



Me sacas de contexto mi frase. Era una contestación a Euroburbuja, y quería dejar claro (a lo mejor no lo he dejado tan claro), que Suiza NO haría caso a posibles presiones de España, y que sin embargo Suecia (como decía Euroburbuja) si podría ser más proclive a dejarse presionar al pertenecer a la U.E.

No seas tan malón, y si citas, haz la cita completa.


----------



## angek (17 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Tranquilo compañero si has puesto el iban y el bic de tu cuenta de swissquote correctamente en la orden de transferencia, te llegará en 24 horas. No te preocupes ese lapso de tiempo pasa lo mismo desde un banco español a otro. Además te llegará un email para que entres en tu cuenta y verás el dinero ingresado. Un saludo y suerte!





Vidar dijo:


> tarda 2 días hábiles, tranquilo.





elquetraelashostias dijo:


> angek, a ver si nos puedes mantener informados sobre si te ha llegado.
> 
> Me ha molado lo de "tengo miedo y fear" ::
> 
> Espero que los euros lleguen pronto. Y si te has equivocado en el numero de cuenta, y acaban en la mía, tranquilo, que te aviso :cook:





ATEGUA dijo:


> Hombre podrías a verte esperado a hacer la transferencia el Lunes. Te vas a pasar un fin de semana de lo mas paranoico. :no:





Gracias por tranquilizarme, caballeros. 

La pasta ya está en la Suiza, donde debe estar (y cambiada a la moneda que quería). 
Bastante amables los de SQB. Lo recomiendo a cualquiera en mi situación. 

Envié bastante manteca y quise hacerle seguimiento en todo momento. 
Eso me pasa por haber ahorrado en vez de robarlo a la Dioni. 

En fin, gracias. Les debo un quinto fresquito. 

Y en cuanto al forero Euroburbuja, me quiero creer que quiere aportar algo...


----------



## vicenmadrid (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Gracias por tranquilizarme, caballeros.
> 
> La pasta ya está en la Suiza, donde debe estar (y cambiada a la moneda que quería).
> Bastante amables los de SQB. Lo recomiendo a cualquiera en mi situación.
> ...



Me alegro de que todo haya resultado bien. Se pasa un poco mal hasta que no ves que la transferencia se ha realizado correctamente y que el dinero ha llegado.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Y en cuanto al forero Euroburbuja, me quiero creer que quiere aportar algo...



¿un poco de patriotismo? ¿prudencia? ¿sensatez? 

ten en cuenta que existen dos puntos de vista: el bueno y el tuyo. ::

Ahora en serio, me alegra que esté mas tranquilo, yo tyambien duermo bien por las noches.


----------



## nekcab (17 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Me sacas de contexto mi frase. Era una contestación a Euroburbuja, y quería dejar claro (a lo mejor no lo he dejado tan claro), que Suiza NO haría caso a posibles presiones de España, y que sin embargo Suecia (como decía Euroburbuja) si podría ser más proclive a dejarse presionar al pertenecer a la U.E.
> 
> No seas tan malón, y si citas, haz la cita completa.



Peeerdon. Ha sido culpa mía que he leído tu intervención muy por encima.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 Ago 2012)

De SQ me falla también, además de no encontrar su rating por ningun lado... y otras cosas infinitamente comentadas, es la imposibilidad de cambiar divisas creo que si se pudiera tener NOK, dolares australianos, canadienses en fin... otras divisas para que la diversificación fuera mayor este banco ganaría muchos puntos.

No creeis que es diversificar poco?? que sentido tendría tener la cuenta en euros??

Saludos


----------



## nekcab (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿un poco de *patriotismo*? ¿prudencia? ¿sensatez?
> 
> ten en cuenta que existen dos puntos de vista: el bueno y el tuyo. ::
> 
> Ahora en serio, me alegra que esté mas tranquilo, yo tyambien duermo bien por las noches.



Todas las opciones me parece muy respetables. Pero me asalta una duda:
A) Patriotismo ... pero empezando por el de nuestros gobernates, ¿no? Una buena dosis patriótica en ellos, 'en de seguro' que nos habría impedido llegar a estos extremos cuando estábamos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria...

B) Patriotismo... ¿como el que nos va a tocar pagar entre 5 y 8 puntos de IVA? ¿O el de trabajar a menor precio? ¿O el de ver como nos tratan como auténticos 'paganinis' que pagan y callan (ahí, la verdad, nos lo tenemos merecido)?

C) Patriotismo como el de salvar un dinero, que una vez pase lo que tenga que pasar, permitirá ser re-invertido cuando llegue nuestra jubilación. Mientras uno se quede a pagar impuestos, trabajar, ... al final, por mucho que se lleve el dinero al extranjero, ese dinero terminará volviendo. Lo importante es en la medida de nuestras posiblilidades que sea en las mejores condiciones.

Por supuesto, es una opinión....


----------



## angek (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿Un poco de patriotismo? ¿Prudencia? ¿Sensatez?
> 
> Ten en cuenta que existen dos puntos de vista: el bueno y el tuyo. ::
> 
> Ahora en serio, me alegra que esté más tranquilo, yo también duermo bien por las noches.






Comparto dudas con usted, no crea, pero quizá en diferente medida. 

Hay muchísima incertidumbre económica y ante ella, supongo, que lo sensato es tomar a viejas figuras. Como Suiza o Lux.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Comparto dudas con usted, no crea, pero quizá en diferente medida.
> 
> Hay muchísima incertidumbre económica y ante ella, supongo, que lo sensato es tomar a viejas figuras. Como Suiza o Lux.



En tal caso, descarte Lux que al ser de la UE estaría mas expuesto como bien se ha dicho. Deposite en SwissQuote (Suiza), desde ING transferencias gratis y convierta a CH. esta sería la formula que mejor le cubre del corralito que se promociona tanto por aquí... pero de entrada ya ha perdido con el cambio de divisa.

Sinceramente no me imagino un escenario en el que España salga del Euro, simplemente porque las consecuencias traerían la 3ª guerra mundial.

Qué ocurriría con Grecia? Portugal? Italia?... y los mas "fuertes"? los que han puesto el dinero: Alemania, Francia...

Y los paises que no son de la UE? alguien cree que no han invertido en paises de europa? a USA no le afectaría? lo dicho, la 3ª guerra mundial.

Tanto que por este foro se sigue al señor Santiago Niño Becerra, el mismo defiende lo que yo les estoy afirmando.


----------



## RENTING (18 Ago 2012)

Me uno a vosotros y soy nuevo en este foro,,.,. también tengo abierta cuenta en SQ y ayer personalmente fuí a notificarlo al BDE,. donde rellené mis 3 DD1 correspondientes y donde me dijeron ke la copia me la mandarian a mi domicilio.,,..,. a todo esto,.,. todavia no he hecho ningún ingreso a SQ, pero me asaltan 2 dudas:

- Me a parecido leer ke para enviar dinero como para traerlo es rekisito indispensable ser titular en ambas cuentas,., ¿ Esto es verdad ?,.,. ke pasa,. ke si mis padres me kisieran hacer una transferencia desde su cuenta a la mia de SQ ¿ La transferencia no tendria validez ?

- ¿ Seriais tan amables de poner una captura de pantalla con los campos rellenos de la pagina de SQ desde donde se hacen transferencias para enviar la pasta a nuestras cuentas españolas ?.,,,,,,,,, el número de cuenta no hace falta ke sea el auténtico,.,. os lo podeis inventar:baba:.,,.,.,. os pido esto porke no termino de aclararme sobre como rellenar los datos.,.,,.

Gracias


----------



## Vidar (18 Ago 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> angek, a ver si nos puedes mantener informados sobre si te ha llegado.
> 
> Me ha molado lo de "tengo miedo y fear" ::
> 
> Espero que los euros lleguen pronto. Y si te has equivocado en el numero de cuenta, y acaban en la mía, tranquilo, que te aviso :cook:



Tranquilo también, todas las transferencias llegan tanto de ida como de vuelta.

.


----------



## ivanbg (18 Ago 2012)

Confirmo lo anterior. Sin ningun problema para hacer transferencias en los dos sentidos. Con ING gratis y con SQ: 2 Euros


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En tal caso, descarte Lux que al ser de la UE estaría mas expuesto como bien se ha dicho. Deposite en SwissQuote (Suiza), desde ING transferencias gratis y convierta a CH. esta sería la formula que mejor le cubre del corralito que se promociona tanto por aquí... pero de entrada ya ha perdido con el cambio de divisa.



Infórmate bien antes de opinar sobre lo que no sabes: SQB no es una opción útil contra el corralito. Ya se ha hablado mil veces en este hilo (y en otras partes, hasta en la Wikipedia) sobre el "corralito" y lo que significa. Entérate bien de qué va y luego aporta si quieres.

Pero por favor y por enésima vez: no opines sin saber porque confundes al personal.


----------



## aticus (18 Ago 2012)

RENTING dijo:


> Me uno a vosotros y soy nuevo en este foro,,.,. también tengo abierta cuenta en SQ y ayer personalmente fuí a notificarlo al BDE,. donde rellené mis 3 DD1 correspondientes y donde me dijeron ke la copia me la mandarian a mi domicilio.,,..,. a todo esto,.,. todavia no he hecho ningún ingreso a SQ, pero me asaltan 2 dudas:
> 
> - Me a parecido leer ke para enviar dinero como para traerlo es rekisito indispensable ser titular en ambas cuentas,., ¿ Esto es verdad ?,.,. ke pasa,. ke si mis padres me kisieran hacer una transferencia desde su cuenta a la mia de SQ ¿ La transferencia no tendria validez ?
> 
> ...



Para hacer transferencias del SQ a España si, no te da la opción de poner otro beneficiario que no sea el titular de la cuenta en SQ, supongo que por seguridad al hacer todos los trámites de apertura por internet.


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Ago 2012)

RENTING dijo:


> - Me a parecido leer ke para enviar dinero como para traerlo es rekisito indispensable ser titular en ambas cuentas,., ¿ Esto es verdad ?,.,. ke pasa,. ke si mis padres me kisieran hacer una transferencia desde su cuenta a la mia de SQ ¿ La transferencia no tendria validez ?



Tienes la respuesta en este post: Transferencias desde/hacia Swissquote 





RENTING dijo:


> - ¿ Seriais tan amables de poner una captura de pantalla con los campos rellenos de la pagina de SQ desde donde se hacen transferencias para enviar la pasta a nuestras cuentas españolas ?.,,,,,,,,, el número de cuenta no hace falta ke sea el auténtico,.,. os lo podeis inventar:baba:.,,.,.,. os pido esto porke no termino de aclararme sobre como rellenar los datos.,.,,.
> 
> Gracias



Debes ir a la siguiente página con los enlaces de la parte izquierda de la pantalla: "My Account / Payment Services"
Luego en la pestaña pestaña "Payments" debes rellenar lo siguiente:
- Account to be debited: Combo para selecciona la subcuenta euros/dolares/francos suizos
- Amount: importe de la transferencia
- Currency: moneda (euros/dolares/francos suizos)
- Beneficiary: Tu nombre (en la cuenta savings no se puede cambiar)
- IBAN or account no: El IBAN de tu cuenta bancaria en España
- Send a message to the beneficiary: Mensaje opcional para el campo "comentarios" de la transferencia
- Executed on: Fecha que por defecto se autorellena con una fecha de varios días después, puedes cambiarla para el día siguiente o el actual si te deja, aunque te avisa con un warning de que se te pueden reducir algunos intereses.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Infórmate bien antes de opinar sobre lo que no sabes: *SQB no es una opción útil contra el corralito.* Ya se ha hablado mil veces en este hilo (y en otras partes, hasta en la Wikipedia) sobre el "corralito" y lo que significa. Entérate bien de qué va y luego aporta si quieres.
> 
> Pero por favor y por enésima vez: no opines sin saber porque confundes al personal.



Pensaba que el motivo de abrir cuenta con SQB era protegerse del hipotetico "corralito" (que solo se podría dar saliendo España del euro...) pero si dices que no...

Para no confundir a nadie, puede explicarlo?


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pensaba que el motivo de abrir cuenta con SQB era protegerse del hipotetico "corralito" (que solo se podría dar saliendo España del euro...) pero si dices que no...
> 
> Para no confundir a nadie, puede explicarlo?



Ya está bien explicado en este mismo hilo. Pero ya que que tengo un minuto:

Corralito: bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo. SQB no las ofrece, así que no sirve.

Corralón: salida del sistema EUR y, sobretodo, devaluación de la nueva moneda. SQB sí ofrece protección al estar fuera de la UE y permitir depósitos en divisas no EUR.

Espero que entiendas la explicación, si no quedo a tu disposición para resolver las dudas que te surjan.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Ya está bien explicado en este mismo hilo. Pero ya que que tengo un minuto:
> 
> Corralito: bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo. SQB no las ofrece, así que no sirve.
> 
> ...



Claro, es que tu diferencias entre "corralito" "corralon" y yo lo entiendo todo dentro de "corralito"... además, el escenario de corralito en España solo lo veo posible en caso de salida del euro, porque dentro de la Eurozona me parece imposible.

Una cosa que no he visto en el hilo es que si abres la cuenta y pones otro titular mas, en caso de fallecimiento del primer titular el otro dejaría de tener autorización para transferir dinero y debería de viajar al país a demostrar el fallecimiento y ser heredero del saldo no? esto sería un follón...

o cual es la mejor elección para dos titulares como puede ser un matrimonio?


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Corralito: bloqueo de las disposiciones en efectivo. SQB no las ofrece, así que no sirve.



Con la cuenta SAVINGS efectivamente NO se puede disponer de efectivo.
*Pero con la cuenta TRADING si que se puede disponer de efectivo. Hay que contratar una tarjeta de crédido*. 
Ver detalles aquí: Tarjetas de Crédito

Yo no la tengo pero, según la documentación, se puede sacar dinero de un cajero que admita VISA de cualquier lugar del mundo con una comision del 3.5% (2.5% en la tarjeta GOLD) y un minimo de 7 EUR/USD (10 EUR/USD en la tarjeta GOLD).
También puede utilizarse para pagar compras en comercios (directamente o por internet), y si se utiliza con el modo de pago "en 15 días" no tiene ningún recargo.


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Claro, es que tu diferencias entre "corralito" "corralon" y yo lo entiendo todo dentro de "corralito"...



No es que yo lo diferencie, es que es así:
Corralito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aunque para hablar con propiedad, en lugar de usar términos como corralito y corralón, deberíamos decir "restricción de las disposiciones en efectivo" y "salida dels sistema EUR y devaluación", y se acabaron las confusiones, porque las 2 situaciones -ESP y ARG- son diferentes.



> Una cosa que no he visto en el hilo es que si abres la cuenta y pones otro titular mas, en caso de fallecimiento del primer titular el otro dejaría de tener autorización para transferir dinero y debería de viajar al país a demostrar el fallecimiento y ser heredero del saldo no? esto sería un follón...



La mayor preocupación sería en caso de ser autorizado, la menor en caso de ser cotitular. En este 2º caso, si en SQB continuan obrando con la sensatez que demuestran, no debería haber mayores problemas a la hora de tramitar/admitir las documentaciones pertinentes.


----------



## hyperrjas (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿El IBAN de su cuenta? pero si no tiene... de todas formas este señor está acojonado y eso muestra que ha movido el dinero de un sitio a otro sin seguridad ni tranquilidad. En unos dias vera su dinero en la cuenta pero no creo que usted duerma mas tranquilo, cuando le surja cualquier duda, cuestion o problema con su cuenta usted asesorese en este foro que veo que tampoco domina el idioma de donde tiene su cuenta y cada vez que tenga algun inconveniente lo va a pasar mal, pero tranquilo que no es el único desgraciadamente en este foro se está arrastrando a mas gente a sufrir las consecuencias del miedo insuperable al corralito que promocionan aquí algunos...
> 
> No sabía yo que los mejores asesores financieros estaban en burbuja.info...



Perdona? No tiene qué? Swissquote te manda un iban y un bic cuando abres la cuenta, como cualquier otro banco, si no como se va a hacer la transferencia desde el banco español : 

Saludos!


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Con la cuenta SAVINGS efectivamente NO se puede disponer de efectivo.
> *Pero con la cuenta TRADING si que se puede disponer de efectivo. Hay que contratar una tarjeta de crédido*.
> Ver detalles aquí: Tarjetas de Crédito



Efectívamente, valga la rebuznancia , la cuenta Trading permite disponer de efectivo con una tarjeta de crédito asociada. La omití al hacer la afirmación porque la Savings es la más tratada en este hilo y no lo permite, y porque personalmente, esa Visa no entra en mis planes con esas condiciones.

Pero sí, puedes "saltarte" el corralito haciendo disposiciones en entidades extranjeras. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ago 2012)

Gracias por aclararme Nesio.

Me surgen unas inquietudes:

*1-* El fondo de garantía es de menor cantidad que el español y limitado:

Es con el patrimonio del banco, que se pagarán la ingresos de los clientes. Esto está perfectamente legislado, en que orden se paga, por ejemplo, primero pagan los planes de pensiones. 

La cuenta normal de ahorros es lo último que pagan.

Todo el mundo save a qué se dedica SQ y eso tiene riesgos.

*2-* Se avecina el impuesto por patrimonio extranjero. Era de esperar...


*3-*Ante el motivo principal de abrir la cuenta: el corralito/devaluación.

Una vez que se llegue al supuesto corralito y se tenga la pasta en SQ te la podrás traer a españa cuando la cosa se calme, pero tendras tu pasta en euros,ch, dolares y al cambiarla a neopesetas tu banco español te cobrará el cambio de divisa también, sin contar con que se inventen algún impuesto mas por cuenta no residente en SQ no?...

*4-* He leído que en caso de fallecimiento del titular, el gobierno suizo no da el dinero a los herederos¿? 
Lo de poner dos titulares para operar libremente en caso de fallecimiento de un conyuge no me queda claro... parece una situación muy problematica


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Me surgen unas inquietudes:



Tus inquietudes quizás son diferentes a las mías, pero sin duda son de menor magnitud. Vamos, que estoy cagao literalmente, como muchos de por aquí :S, pero por otras cosas.

*1-* Si pasa "algo", el fondo de garantía suizo se hace cargo. Como dices es de menor cantidad que el español, pero almenos existe. No sé exactamente qué orden de cobro del fondo se sigue en Suiza, pero por lógica las cuentas ahorros no estarán muy atrás. De todas formas, me da más confianza el sistema bancario suizo que el español, no sé por qué .

Respecto al riesgo de SQB, bancos españoles con a priori menos riesgo están mucho peor, así que el riesgo que citas no sé si sirve como referencia para emitir juicios de valor.

*2-* Lo del impuesto por patrimonio extranjero, pues ya veremos, nadie excepto "ellos" sabe qué pasará y qué manipularán para poderlo hacer.

*3-* La "gracia" ante el corralón es seguir operando con moneda extranjera, como un guiri. Es, por ejemplo, ir al Carreflús y pagar con la Visa de tu cuenta extranjera. El banco del Carreflús te aplicará un % de cambio, como a todo guiri, pero ese % será siempre inferior a la devaluación sufrida por la neopeseta.

La cuenta Savings de SQB no ofrece Visa (la Trading sí, como se ha dicho, pero con unas condiciones poco atractivas). Es cuestión de buscar otra entidad extranjera que la ofrezca y mover el dinero entre ellas.

*4-* ¿Podrías poner la fuente donde has leído eso para poder interpretarlo mejor? Los fallecimientos siempre son situaciones complicadas, aquí, en Suiza y en todas partes. A priori en una cuenta conjunta cualquier titular es propietario del dinero, así que cualquiera de ellos puede hacer los movimientos que quiera. En caso de fallecimiento no debería cambiar nada, aunque lo propio seria comunicarlo a la entidad y esperar instrucciones adicionales por si las moscas, digo yo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Perdona? No tiene qué? Swissquote te manda un iban y un bic cuando abres la cuenta, como cualquier otro banco, si no como se va a hacer la transferencia desde el banco español :
> 
> Saludos!



Por favor, dejar de seguirle el juego, EUROBURBUJA ES UN SIMPLE TROLL, por algun motivo ha decidido contaminar el hilo con mentiras y falsedades (como repetir varias veces que SQT no tiene IBAN a pesar que varios foreros se lo habeis explicado), solo teneis que leer sus aportaciones, ahora ha cambiado su hostilidad directa por una falsa ingenuidad, pero su objetivo es el mismo: CONTAMINAR EL HILO para evitar que otros puedan proteger sus ahorros.


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por favor, dejar de seguirle el juego, EUROBURBUJA ES UN SIMPLE TROLL, por algun motivo ha decidido contaminar el hilo con mentiras y falsedades (como repetir varias veces que SQT no tiene IBAN a pesar que varios foreros se lo habeis explicado), solo teneis que leer sus aportaciones, ahora ha cambiado su hostilidad directa por una falsa ingenuidad, pero su objetivo es el mismo: CONTAMINAR EL HILO para evitar que otros puedan proteger sus ahorros.



En todo caso no hay que permitir que se prodiguen las falsedades, y como no se pueden borrar mensajes by the face, hay que corregir respondiendo con la información correcta, hay que disimular esa contaminación. Y así a ver quien se cansa antes. Pero la información tiene que quedar clara para el entre en el hilo buscándola.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Tus inquietudes quizás son diferentes a las mías, pero sin duda son de menor magnitud. Vamos, que estoy cagao literalmente, como muchos de por aquí :S, pero por otras cosas.
> 
> *1-* Si pasa "algo", el fondo de garantía suizo se hace cargo. Como dices es de menor cantidad que el español, pero almenos existe. No sé exactamente qué orden de cobro del fondo se sigue en Suiza, pero por lógica las cuentas ahorros no estarán muy atrás. De todas formas, me da más confianza el sistema bancario suizo que el español, no sé por qué .
> 
> ...



Fuente: este hilo; resumen swissquote-version-2 por un forero.


PDT: No intento contaminar, no hay mala intención en mis preguntas, solo informarme.


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Fuente: este hilo; resumen swissquote-version-2 por un forero.



Ese resumen a mi modo de ver contiene información muy útil mezclada con simples opiniones. Hay que distinguir bien entre la información objetiva y las opiniones.

El punto 1, relativo al Fondo de Garantías Suizo, está bastante resuelto aquí, en la web del FINMA. No habla de prioridades si no de depósitos en general, de su trato privilegiado y de la (relativa) inmediatez de su reintegro.

El punto 2, lo dicho, ya se verá.

El punto 3, sobre operar con tarjeta extranjera, pues cada cuál lo ve tan complicado como quiera/pueda. En este foro se proponen soluciones a posibles eventualidades. Algunas serán buenas y otras no tanto, la gracia estará en acertar.

Y para el punto 4, sobre el fallecimiento de un titular, cuidadín, el forero Enterao también tiene su fama y suele hacer honor a su nombre. En este mensaje a mi entender el forero anlloge ya le responde con bastante buen criterio. Y ojo porque en todo momento se refieren a cuentas con 1 solo titular; en caso de más de 1 titular la cosa tiene que ser más sencilla.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ago 2012)

Conclusión, abrir cuenta en SQ y llevar el dinero es "fácil y gratis" (con por ej: ING) si elegimos la cuenta saving, la otra, cuesta dinero y ofrece tarjeta pero cobra comisiones por sacar... pero para protegerse del hipotetico riesgo de corralito/devaluación a peseta deberiamos: 

-Hacer un cambio de divisas de euros a Francos/Dolares pagango el cambio x%

-Una vez devaluada la peseta se podría transferir a nuestra cuenta española pagando comisión por transferencia + cambio divisas, otro x%.

-Mientras la pasta está allí, la rentabilidad que te da es 0,5 en francos para estar mejor cubierto del corralito, la otra te cuesta dinero (la cuenta de la tarjeta que ademas, sacar desde la tarjeta también cuesta otro x% de comisión). 
En España tienes ya depósitos del 4,25% de interés, aunque ya se que esto no les importa...

-si ocurre alguna desgracia al titular, sería problematico (declaracion de herederos, papeleos,llamadas,viaje a Suiza...) algunos herederos se acordarían del difunto... pero no imposible de recuperar el dinero.

- Lo del posible impuesto del señor deguindos para cuentas extranjeras, como está en el aire, ahí se queda.

Cada cual que valore, SQ es buena opción pero que haga números...

Si algo entendí mal o no están de acuerdo me corrigen sin llamarme Troll.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Conclusión, abrir cuenta en SQ y llevar el dinero es "fácil y gratis" (con por ej: ING) si elegimos la cuenta saving, la otra, cuesta dinero y ofrece tarjeta pero cobra comisiones por sacar... pero para protegerse del hipotetico riesgo de corralito/devaluación a peseta deberiamos:
> 
> -Hacer un cambio de divisas de euros a Francos/Dolares pagango el cambio x%
> 
> ...






Euroburbu, tiene usted dinero ahorrado por casualidad? Si la respuesta es afirmativa, tiene ese dinero en depositos o similares? Si la respuesta es que no tiene ningun dinero ahorrado, entonces entiendo lo de venir a este hilo a reventar el foro.ienso:


----------



## RENTING (18 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias "aticus" y "0absoluto" por vuestras respuestas,. entiendo y me keda claro ke puedo recibir transferencias de otras personas., pero desde SQ tengo ke enviarlo a cuentas en las ke sea yo el titular,.,.

Se me olvidó comentaros ke en la última carta de SQ (la del password/apertura de cuenta),. vienen como una especie de,..,no sé si llamarlo cheques, recibos,,.,. no sé,. vienen unos numeros bastante largos aunke veo ke entre esos numeros aparece mi número de cuenta pero acabado en 06 y en 03.,,.,.., pero lo dicho,.,.

NO TENGO NI IDEA DE PARA QUÉ SIRVE ESTO Y SOBRE TODO DE LO QUE SON ESTOS DOCUMENTOS,.,.KE VIENEN EN 2 FOLIOS PERO SEPARADOS POR LINEAS DE PUNTOS,. ES DECIR,. HAY 4 CHEQUES,RECIBOS O LO KE SEA ESTO.

GRACIAS


----------



## ATEGUA (18 Ago 2012)

RENTING dijo:


> Muchas gracias "aticus" y "0absoluto" por vuestras respuestas,. entiendo y me keda claro ke puedo recibir transferencias de otras personas., pero desde SQ tengo ke enviarlo a cuentas en las ke sea yo el titular,.,.
> 
> Correcto, es similar a la cuenta nomina de Ing
> 
> ...


----------



## nesio (19 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En España tienes ya depósitos del 4,25% de interés, aunque ya se que esto no les importa...



Veo que ya vamos llegando a destino. Puedes confiar en un depósito al 4'25% en Hispanistán y lucrarte con él, o puedes intentar salvarte de la devaluación de la moneda (del orden de un 40%) y de la inflación que seguirá, sacando los ahorros fuera del sistema español. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le dicten sus paranoyas. 

La cuestión es informar de manera clara al que escoja cada opción, y la 2ª es la que se intenta tratar en este hilo de la forma más objetiva posible. Yo creo que está todo bien explicado, si quieres seguir con tus temores y tus desconfianzas eres bien libre de hacerlo, faltaría más... pero no dejan de ser tus temores y desconfianzas.


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Conclusión, abrir cuenta en SQ y llevar el dinero es "fácil y gratis" (con por ej: ING) si elegimos la cuenta saving, la otra, cuesta dinero y ofrece tarjeta pero cobra comisiones por sacar... pero para protegerse del hipotetico riesgo de corralito/devaluación a peseta deberiamos:



La cuenta de trading NO tiene coste, de hecho te dan algo de interés para el dinero que no está invertido, es poco pero es más que en muchas cuentas corrientes en España: Ver enlace "Account Fees" en: Cuenta Trading



euroburbuja dijo:


> -Hacer un cambio de divisas de euros a Francos/Dolares pagango el cambio x%



He tenido una cuenta en dolares en La Caixa durante varios años, y te puedo asegurar que la comisión del 0.6% que te aplican en SQB es bastante mejor que la que aplicaban los bancos españoles en los que estuve mirando. Incluso en pseudo-cuentas como PayPal te cobran aprox. un 3%. Además puedes comprobar el tipo de cambio en tiempo real y realizarlo en el momento en que más te interese.



euroburbuja dijo:


> -Una vez devaluada la peseta se podría transferir a nuestra cuenta española pagando comisión por transferencia + cambio divisas, otro x%.



La comisión por transferencia de la cuenta savings es 2€, o sea insignificante. La de la cuenta trading es de 15€. También insignificante para transferencias de 5 cifras o más. 



euroburbuja dijo:


> -Mientras la pasta está allí, la rentabilidad que te da es 0,5 en francos para estar mejor cubierto del corralito, la otra te cuesta dinero (la cuenta de la tarjeta que ademas, sacar desde la tarjeta también cuesta otro x% de comisión).
> En España tienes ya depósitos del 4,25% de interés, aunque ya se que esto no les importa...



El interés de la cuenta savings en CHF es de hasta un 0.25% de interés (no un 0.5%). Como se ha dicho varias veces, a mayor seguridad menor interés. 
Por algo la prima de riesgo española está por las nubes, y la banca española tiene que pedir un rescate de hasta 100.000.000.000€.
De todos modos, si quieres conseguir algo más de ese 0.25% de interés, en la cuenta de trading puedes comprar bonos. Y supongo que no es tu caso, pero si tienes más de 100.000 EUR/USD/CHF también puedes contratar depósitos de varios tipos (algunos de ellos no los conocía hasta ahora). Ver: Trading Deposit



euroburbuja dijo:


> -si ocurre alguna desgracia al titular, sería problematico (declaracion de herederos, papeleos,llamadas,viaje a Suiza...) algunos herederos se acordarían del difunto... pero no imposible de recuperar el dinero.



En España hay que diferenciar entre cuentas conjuntas y cuentas indistintas. Ver éste enlace del Banco de España: Bloqueo de cuentas tras fallecimiento
Si la cuenta ha sido declarada con el modelo DD1 es posible que el Banco de España den la orden a SwissQuote para que la bloqueen, pero no sé cómo actuará SQB al respecto, especialmente en cuentas con dos titulares. Si la cuenta no ha sido declarada al Banco de España, los herederos que dispongan de las claves podrán acceder a la cuenta, y si tienen la cuenta de trading (recomendable para esta situación) pueden transferir los fondos a cualquier cuenta, preferiblemente poco a poco para que no se note y no te sableen con un actual o futuro impuesto de sucesiones.



euroburbuja dijo:


> - Lo del posible impuesto del señor deguindos para cuentas extranjeras, como está en el aire, ahí se queda.



Si ponen un impuesto del patrimonio, mejor tenerlo en Suiza que en España pues en Suiza hay un cierto secreto bancario y no pueden saber el patrimonio que tienes a no ser que tu lo declares voluntariamente.



euroburbuja dijo:


> Cada cual que valore, SQ es buena opción pero que haga números...



Hace unos años estuve buscando algo para diversificar parte del patrimonio fuera de España y no encontré nada a mi gusto. Ahora tengo una parte en SQB y debo reconocer que se adapta perfectamente a mis requisitos e incluso los supera. Desde aquí agradezco sinceramente a todos los iniciaron este hilo y nos guiaron con los primeros pasos en SQB.



euroburbuja dijo:


> Si algo entendí mal o no están de acuerdo me corrigen sin llamarme Troll.



No sé si Troll, pero como te dijeron anteriormente, pareces un cajero de banco intentando meter miedo a la gente y que meta su dinero en depósitos de bancos españoles zombis, al menos no recomiendas participaciones preferentes.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Ago 2012)

*1- IVNP71 dijo:*
Euroburbu, tiene usted dinero ahorrado por casualidad? Si la respuesta es afirmativa, tiene ese dinero en depositos o similares? Si la respuesta es que no tiene ningun dinero ahorrado, entonces entiendo lo de venir a este hilo a reventar el foro.

-Menudo argumento... quizas mas que usted.

*2-Nesio dijo:*

Veo que ya vamos llegando a destino. Puedes confiar en un depósito al 4'25% en Hispanistán y lucrarte con él, o puedes intentar salvarte de la devaluación de la moneda (del orden de un 40%) y de la inflación que seguirá, sacando los ahorros fuera del sistema español. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le dicten sus paranoyas. 

-Habla de una situación hipotetica e improbable que gente muy ilustre como Santiago Niño Becerra dice ser imposible de que ocurra ademas de calificarla como absurda, sin embargo yo le comento lo del 4,25% que es una opción real. vease Banco popular o ING España que le da el 4% en 6 meses y sin penalizaciones...

*3- Oabsoluto, a usted le digo lo siguiente:*

Sea usted transparente y ponga un ejemplo claro de una persona que:

se lleva 100.000€ al banco SQ y los convierte a francos.Hacer un cambio de divisas de euros a Francos/Dolares pagango el cambio x%

Mientras la pasta está allí, que rentabilidad obtiene? x=

Una vez devaluada la peseta se podría transferir a nuestra cuenta española pagando comisión por transferencia + cambio divisas, otro x%.

Si va a hablar de que se puede obtar por la cuenta con tarjeta para sacar dinero, hable de la comisión que cobran por sacar...

me resuelve la X y pone la pasta que vale su capricho?

*4- Oabsoluto dijo:*

No sé si Troll, pero como te dijeron anteriormente, pareces un cajero de banco intentando meter miedo a la gente y que meta su dinero en depósitos de bancos españoles zombis, al menos no recomiendas participaciones preferentes.

- Quien mete miedo de un corralito son ustedes, yo debato participando en el hilo aunque no les guste. Será usted un cajero de SQ...

*5- Señores:*
Ninguno me responde a esto, a mi me parece importante:

-si ocurre alguna desgracia al titular, sería problematico (declaracion de herederos, papeleos,llamadas,viaje a Suiza...) algunos herederos se acordarían del difunto... pero no imposible de recuperar el dinero.


----------



## nekcab (19 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> "...Una vez devaluada la peseta se podría transferir a nuestra cuenta española pagando comisión por transferencia + cambio divisas, otro x%."



Sigue en su planteamiento:
Ganar - Perder​Y el resto del foro tiene asumido el rol:
Perder mucho - Perder menos​
A partir de ahí, todo lo demás es pura apuesta. ¿Que le gusta su apuesta? Pues al resto también... No creo que estemos aquí para convencer (De ahí que usted vea las aportaciones como pro-corralito. Y no, es simplemente que entra en contradicción con *su* apuesta), nada más. Y por lo que se ve le ha cogido cariño a la suya.


----------



## patsy (19 Ago 2012)

a alguno os ha llegado el resguardo del DD1? se supone que lo enviaban por correo ordinario, pero yo entregué el DD1 en el BDE hace por lo menos un mes y medio o dos y no he recibido nada...


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (19 Ago 2012)

Seguro al 100% sólo hay una cosa: la muerte. Esto lo sabía hasta mi abuela.

A partir de ahí, cada uno es mayorcito, sabe leer y escribir (aunque a alguno le pueda costar más o menos esfuerzo) y debe tomar sus propias decisiones.

Afirmar que SQ no ofrece IBAN ni existen garantías por los depósitos, sólo puede ser resultado de no haber leído nada o de quere intoxicar el hilo.

Muchas gracias a los que sí aportan argumentos y opiniones con mayor o menor fundamento.


----------



## LLainiav (19 Ago 2012)

A los que presentamos online el DD1 también nos lo tienen que reenviar el Banco de España a casa???


----------



## nesio (19 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> -Habla de una situación hipotetica e improbable que gente muy ilustre como Santiago Niño Becerra dice ser imposible de que ocurra ademas de calificarla como absurda, sin embargo yo le comento lo del 4,25% que es una opción real. vease Banco popular o ING España que le da el 4% en 6 meses y sin penalizaciones...



Que se hundiera el sistema financiero y el sistema bancario español, que se pidiera rescate de la banca, etc. también era muy improbable. Así que la posibilidad existe, y por lo tanto si se dan opciones para "perder menos" como ya dicen, pues mejor.

Más o menos todo el mundo ya conoce esos depósitos, y mejor que los depósitos están los bonos españoles, de mayor rentabilidad aún. Supongo que cada cuál evaluará la situación y actuará según crea. Saca tus conclusiones y disfrútalas.



> Ninguno me responde a esto, a mi me parece importante:
> 
> -si ocurre alguna desgracia al titular, sería problematico (declaracion de herederos, papeleos,llamadas,viaje a Suiza...) algunos herederos se acordarían del difunto... pero no imposible de recuperar el dinero.



Si tu desconfianza te genera más dudas, puedes consultárselo directamente a los de SQB, tienen un servicio de atención bastante efectivo.


----------



## nesio (19 Ago 2012)

LLainiav dijo:


> A los que presentamos online el DD1 también nos lo tienen que reenviar el Banco de España a casa???



No, tras presentarlo se genera un PDF (uno por divisa) que debes guardar.


----------



## RENTING (19 Ago 2012)

patsy dijo:


> a alguno os ha llegado el resguardo del DD1? se supone que lo enviaban por correo ordinario, pero yo entregué el DD1 en el BDE hace por lo menos un mes y medio o dos y no he recibido nada...



Yo lo entregué el Jueves personalmente en el BDE,,. la mujer ke me atendió dijo ke la copia la mandarian a casa pero no me dijo cuanto tardaría,.,. no obstante no sé si os fijasteis ke en cada DD1 ke rellenais vienen unos números de serie.,.,.,.,.yo me los he apuntado por si acaso (aunke eso no me garantiza el ke yo pueda justificar la entrega de los documentos en caso de problemas en el futuro) ya ke en el BDE no te dan nada de nada cuando das los DD1.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Ago 2012)

RENTING dijo:


> Yo lo entregué el Jueves personalmente en el BDE,,. la mujer ke me atendió dijo ke la copia la mandarian a casa pero no me dijo cuanto tardaría,.,. no obstante no sé si os fijasteis ke en cada DD1 ke rellenais vienen unos números de serie.,.,.,.,.yo me los he apuntado por si acaso (aunke eso no me garantiza el ke yo pueda justificar la entrega de los documentos en caso de problemas en el futuro) ya ke en el BDE no te dan nada de nada cuando das los DD1.



A mi me llego en unas tres semanas a casa. Antes había llamado al Banco de España y me habían confirmado que tenian mis datos y que todo estaba correcto... Así que si quereis quitaros las dudas, llamad:

Transacciones económicas con el exterior - Particulares y empresas
Consultas sobre procedimientos de declaración de transacciones económicas con el exterior

Tel.: 91 338 5469
Tel.: 91 338 5487


----------



## RENTING (19 Ago 2012)

Gracias por la información,.,. tomo nota


----------



## LLainiav (20 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> No, tras presentarlo se genera un PDF (uno por divisa) que debes guardar.



Ok, muchas gracias, Nesio!!


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Todas las opciones me parece muy respetables. Pero me asalta una duda:
> A) Patriotismo ... pero empezando por el de nuestros gobernates, ¿no? Una buena dosis patriótica en ellos, 'en de seguro' que nos habría impedido llegar a estos extremos cuando estábamos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria...
> 
> B) Patriotismo... ¿como el que nos va a tocar pagar entre 5 y 8 puntos de IVA? ¿O el de trabajar a menor precio? ¿O el de ver como nos tratan como auténticos 'paganinis' que pagan y callan (ahí, la verdad, nos lo tenemos merecido)?
> ...



Lo primero, aceptadas las disculpas de la otra intervención.

Lo segundo, totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas aquí. ¿qué patriotismo han tenido nuestros banqueros, por ejemplo?


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Conclusión, abrir cuenta en SQ y llevar el dinero es "fácil y gratis" (con por ej: ING) si elegimos la cuenta saving, la otra, cuesta dinero y ofrece tarjeta pero cobra comisiones por sacar... pero para protegerse del hipotetico riesgo de corralito/devaluación a peseta deberiamos:
> 
> -Hacer un cambio de divisas de euros a Francos/Dolares pagango el cambio x%
> 
> ...



Que si, que vale, ... que lo mejor es dejar el dinerito aquí, en cualquier banco, da igual, .... cualquier banco español vale,... todo está asegurado (el fondo de garantía está a rebosar).... no pasa nada... nuestro gobierno tiene las ideas claras y nítidas sobre lo que hay que hacer... y no digamos de los dirigentes de la unión europea....¿ya estás contento? pues anda, date una vueltecita por otro foro... hay uno muy interesante que seguro que te interesa: COMO INVERTIR EN BANKIA Y HACERSE RIIIIIIIICO. Chao majete


----------



## michinato (20 Ago 2012)

A mi me parece bien que haya debate. 

Pensar que cualquier solucion es perfecta e infalible, y no querer escuchar criticas solo conduce al fracaso. Estar alerta y buscar los fallos de nuestros planes hace que los apuntalemos y perfeccionemos. 

Por cierto, excelentes las respuestas de 0absoluto. Yo de momento sigo convencido con mi cuenta en SQ.


----------



## michinato (20 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, una cuestion que no se si ya se ha comentado anteriormente. 

La cuenta trading de SQ ¿hace falta notificar su apertura al BdE? 

El texto legal de la Circular n.º 3/2006 se me acaba de escapar.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2012)

A muchos les incomoda que de mi opinión y que cuestione la opción de la cuenta SQ.

1- El título del hilo dice "¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros?"

2- Mis argumentos ya están expuestos, espero haber ayudado a alguien. 

3- Esto es un foro público, así que "ajo y agua".


----------



## 0absoluto (20 Ago 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Por cierto, una cuestion que no se si ya se ha comentado anteriormente.
> 
> La cuenta trading de SQ ¿hace falta notificar su apertura al BdE?
> 
> El texto legal de la Circular n.º 3/2006 se me acaba de escapar.



Si, en ese aspecto es igual que la cuenta savings.
Hasta dónde yo sé, las únicas cuentas extranjeras que no hay que declarar al banco de España son las cuentas Omnibus; es decir, aquellas en las que no tienes un IBAN propio, pues tienen un único IBAN único para todos los clientes.
Aunque si tienes mucha pasta en cuentas ómnibus, del orden de millones de euros, también debes declararlas.

El texto a que haces referencia está aquí: http://www.bde.es/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/CEC200603.pdf

Las transferencias entre las cuentas savings/trading son gratuitas, y si das orden por la mañana se realizan durante el día.

Si no declaras la cuenta te arriesgas a una multa en caso de que te la detecten, pero tienes la ventaja de que en caso de fallecimiento de un titular la cuenta no será bloqueada (en caso de que esté declarada, no sé si SQB la bloquearía ante un hipotético requerimiento del banco de España) y los herederos que dispongan de las claves podrán acceder al dinero y transferirlo a cualquier cuenta nacional o extranjera aunque no esté a nombre del titular (ésto aplica solo a la cuenta trading).


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Ago 2012)

michinato dijo:


> A mi me parece bien que haya debate.
> 
> Pensar que cualquier solucion es perfecta e infalible, y no querer escuchar criticas solo conduce al fracaso. Estar alerta y buscar los fallos de nuestros planes hace que los apuntalemos y perfeccionemos.
> 
> Por cierto, excelentes las respuestas de 0absoluto. Yo de momento sigo convencido con mi cuenta en SQ.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Las críticas razonadas y las argumentaciones válidas siempre son bienvenidas. Sin embargo, algún participante (e.g. Euroburbuja) realiza argumentaciones recurriendo a las falacias. Y las falacias solo prestan a la confusión.


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A muchos les incomoda que de mi opinión y que cuestione la opción de la cuenta SQ.
> 
> 1- El título del hilo dice "¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros?"
> 
> ...



contestación al punto 2:

Tus argumentos están repletos de falacias. En primer lugar apelas a datos objetivamente falsos. Te pongo algunos ejemplos de lo que has dicho: "las cuentas de SQ no tienen IBAN" (FALSO); "las cuentas trading de SQ tienen un coste de mantenimiento" (FALSO); etc.etc.

Otro tipo de falacia que utilizas, según mi criterio, es el "argumentum ad nauseam", y si no plenamente, tu argumentación se acerca mucho a ello. Es decir, a base de repetir una cosa (en tu caso "que SQ es una élección mala") se convierte en algo válido y verdadero (ESO ES LO QUE TU QUISIERAS)

Un saludo a todos, incluido a ti EUROFALAZ (digo, Euroburbuja)


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> contestación al punto 2:
> 
> Tus argumentos están repletos de falacias. En primer lugar apelas a datos objetivamente falsos. Te pongo algunos ejemplos de lo que has dicho: "las cuentas de SQ no tienen IBAN" (FALSO); "las cuentas trading de SQ tienen un coste de mantenimiento" (FALSO); etc.etc.
> 
> ...



Lo del IBAN fué error mio que ya me corrigieron. Sí tiene iBAN. el resto me reafirmo.

otro saludo para ti HDLGP


----------



## aticus (20 Ago 2012)

LLainiav dijo:


> A los que presentamos online el DD1 también nos lo tienen que reenviar el Banco de España a casa???



No, tenías que imprimir la copia en la que te salía el número de registro.


----------



## aticus (20 Ago 2012)

RENTING dijo:


> Muchas gracias "aticus" y "0absoluto" por vuestras respuestas,. entiendo y me keda claro ke puedo recibir transferencias de otras personas., pero desde SQ tengo ke enviarlo a cuentas en las ke sea yo el titular,.,.
> 
> Se me olvidó comentaros ke en la última carta de SQ (la del password/apertura de cuenta),. vienen como una especie de,..,no sé si llamarlo cheques, recibos,,.,. no sé,. vienen unos numeros bastante largos aunke veo ke entre esos numeros aparece mi número de cuenta pero acabado en 06 y en 03.,,.,.., pero lo dicho,.,.
> 
> ...



Esos documentos solo te valen si vas a hacer una transferencia postal desde una oficina de correos ubicada en Suiza. En España no te valen, debes hacer una transferencia bancaria indicando IBAN y Swift Code.

Salu2


----------



## 0absoluto (20 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo del IBAN fué error mio que ya me corrigieron. Sí tiene iBAN. el resto me reafirmo.
> 
> otro saludo para ti HDLGP



Reportado por insulto grave.

No estoy seguro, pero sospecho que buscas crear polémica para dar notoriedad a tus mensajes y que los enlaces de tu firma sean más visibles.
Si es el caso, deberías saber que los enlaces de la firma llevan el atributo "nofollow" y además están dentro de una seccion google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore). Cualquier webmaster entenderá de lo que estoy hablando.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Reportado por insulto grave.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero sospecho que buscas crear polémica para dar notoriedad a tus mensajes y que los enlaces de tu firma sean más visibles.
> Si es el caso, deberías saber que los enlaces de la firma llevan el atributo "nofollow" y además están dentro de una seccion google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore). Cualquier webmaster entenderá de lo que estoy hablando.



Simplemente opino. Montate un foro privado y listo.

que vas a Reportar un saludo? :XX:

menudo colombo estas hecho...::


----------



## ATEGUA (20 Ago 2012)

No caigamos en la trampa, este individuo no tiene otra intención que reventar el foro. Si se le sigue respondiendo, seguirá consiguiendo su objetivo. 

No voy a hacer público un análisis de su personalidad, pero ya nos hemos dado cuenta de que se cree el ombligo del mundo, si se le sigue será su triunfo, pero si se le ignora será su mayor fracaso. 

Para que perder el tiempo y que aparezca entre nuestros comentarios. El tema era ¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros?. Pues a eso.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> No caigamos en la trampa, este individuo no tiene otra intención que reventar el foro. Si se le sigue respondiendo, seguirá consiguiendo su objetivo.
> 
> No voy a hacer público un análisis de su personalidad, pero ya nos hemos dado cuenta de que se cree el ombligo del mundo, si se le sigue será su triunfo, pero si se le ignora será su mayor fracaso.
> 
> Para que perder el tiempo y que aparezca entre nuestros comentarios. El tema era ¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros?. Pues a eso.



Tu alucinas. No quiero reventar nada, solo he dado mi opinión con argumentos y me he defendido cuando alguien se ha dirigido a mí de forma inapropiada.

¿Tu vas analizar mi personalidad? quien te crees que eres? ATEGUA Worldombligueitor...:bla:

Del tema ¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote para guardar los ahorros? es de lo que hablo y participo, pero si alguien mas continua metiéndose conmigo yo continuaré defendiéndome, así que atrévete a tocarme las pelotas y ya verás que bien lo vamos a pasar en este hilo...


----------



## ATEGUA (20 Ago 2012)

.







.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2012)

Ya que en este hilo hay mucha gente que su motivación principal de abrirse esta cuenta era por temor a que España saliese del Euro y volviera a la peseta devaluando... 

ya podéis estar tranquilos porque el rescate de España ya está aquí, y por tanto no saldremos del Euro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...scate-de-espana-sera-octubre.html#post7036159


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ya que en este hilo hay mucha gente que su motivación principal de abrirse esta cuenta era por temor a que España saliese del Euro y volviera a la peseta devaluando...
> 
> ya podéis estar tranquilos porque el rescate de España ya está aquí, y por tanto no saldremos del Euro:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...scate-de-espana-sera-octubre.html#post7036159



Vaya razonamiento...

A Grecia la rescataron hace mucho y se está planteando tirarla del euro...

Utiliza más el cerebro... que así no vas a convencer a nadie. ::


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (21 Ago 2012)

Ya ha llegado mi dinero a SQ en euros, pero no encuentro la manera de pasar a CHF. Estoy intentando desde My Account->Change->Convert the following amount XXXXXXX from EUR to CHF.
Me dice: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency."
Agradecería información a los que hayáis realizado alguna conversión de moneda.


----------



## Vidar (21 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Ya ha llegado mi dinero a SQ en euros, pero no encuentro la manera de pasar a CHF. Estoy intentando desde My Account->Change->Convert the following amount XXXXXXX from EUR to CHF.
> Me dice: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency."
> Agradecería información a los que hayáis realizado alguna conversión de moneda.



Prueba mañana, a veces está deshabilitado.

.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (21 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Prueba mañana, a veces está deshabilitado.
> 
> .



El caso es que llevo un par de días intentándolo, a estas horas más o menos, y nunca me deja. Les he escrito un email, a ver qué me dicen.
Estoy a punto de entrar en modo acojone on, ya que la gracia de esta cuenta es no tener euros. Gracias por la respuesta, seguiremos informando.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> El caso es que llevo un par de días intentándolo, a estas horas más o menos, y nunca me deja. Les he escrito un email, a ver qué me dicen.
> Estoy a punto de entrar en modo acojone on, ya que la gracia de esta cuenta es no tener euros. Gracias por la respuesta, seguiremos informando.



Cuando te funcione, dinos cuantos francos te han dado por tus euros y qué comisión te han cobrado por el cambio de divisas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Cuando te funcione, dinos cuantos francos te han dado por tus euros y qué comisión te han cobrado por el cambio de divisas.



En el cambio de divisa en la cuenta, aplican un 0.6% a su favor del tipo de cambio en tiempo real que existe.


----------



## TRaSHTu (21 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que el tema no está en tener euros o no, el tema está en tenerlos fuera de españa. El euro no creo que desaparezca, si caso saldremos nosotros de él

8:


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema no está en tener euros o no, el tema está en tenerlos fuera de españa. El euro no creo que desaparezca, si caso saldremos nosotros de él
> 
> 8:



Sí España saliera del Euro sería un suicidio. No vamos a salir, Tampoco hay mecanismos legales para expulsar a ningún país, pero es que si saliéramos, Europa se hundiría, USA también se hundiría... Seguiremos en el euro y pagaremos muy caro el despilfarro. El rescate de Octubre ya está pactado.


----------



## hyperrjas (21 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> El caso es que llevo un par de días intentándolo, a estas horas más o menos, y nunca me deja. Les he escrito un email, a ver qué me dicen.
> Estoy a punto de entrar en modo acojone on, ya que la gracia de esta cuenta es no tener euros. Gracias por la respuesta, seguiremos informando.



Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda. 

Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.

De este modo siempre podeis tener los euros disponibles para cualquier cosa o apuro puntual que necesiteis.

Otra cosa es la devaluación, yo no veo al euro muy por debajo de los niveles que lo estamos viendo en un corto periodo de tiempo.

Solo cambiaría a francos y a dólares en el caso de ver una devaluación por debajo del 1,20 en el cruce EUR/USD.

Otra cosa es que si interviene el BCE con su expansión monetaria de Euros entonces si compraría dólares y francos suizos ya que el euro bajaría su cotización bastante al darle a la maquinita de hacer billetes.

Pero creo recordar que esto es una cuenta de ahorros no una cuenta trading. Digo dólares o euros como comprar materias primas para cuando el BCE dispare con el bazoca lleno de papeles.

Saludos!


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda.
> Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.
> 
> Saludos!



Eso de sin ninguna comisión creo que no. Le cobrarían la comisión + un redondeo que no sería ventajoso para usted precisamente...


----------



## nesio (21 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Eso de sin ninguna comisión creo que no. Le cobrarían la comisión + un redondeo que no sería ventajoso para usted precisamente...



¿Cuando desapareció la peseta los bancos españoles cobraron comisión de cambio y redondeo?


----------



## JauNest (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda.
> 
> Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.
> 
> ...



Hola! Me ha interesado mucho tu post, lo que expones no lo sabía :o. ¿Es correcto lo que dices?. ¿puedes poner información al respecto?

Muchas gracias de nuevo, un saludo


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> ¿Cuando desapareció la peseta los bancos españoles cobraron comisión de cambio y redondeo?



Te dijeron 1€ es igual a 166,386 pesetas...

Hablamos de ruptura del euro. Cuánto valdrían esos papelitos de euro para cambiarlos por superfrancos suizos? El que quiera su cuenta en SQ para cubrirse del escenario catastrofista que tanto teméis, estaría mas seguro en Francos.


----------



## kikelon (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda.
> 
> Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.
> 
> ...



El problema es que cambiar a euros por obligación cuando el euro está muriendo hará que esté muy devaluado y su cambio será muy malo, tendrás muy pocos francos por cada muchos euros. Cambiar ahora es una apuesta de futuro, nadie sabe lo que pasará, pero en todo caso es más probable que siga subiendo el franco cuando desbloqueen la cotización y los tengamos que comprar más caros en el futuro.


----------



## hyperrjas (21 Ago 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> El problema es que cambiar a euros por obligación cuando el euro está muriendo hará que esté muy devaluado y su cambio será muy malo, tendrás muy pocos francos por cada muchos euros. Cambiar ahora es una apuesta de futuro, nadie sabe lo que pasará, pero en todo caso es más probable que siga subiendo el franco cuando desbloqueen la cotización y los tengamos que comprar más caros en el futuro.



No podemos adivinar el futuro si no, no estaríamos en este foro discutiendo estas posibilidades. Cada uno que obre y actue bajo su propia responsabilidad. Lo mejor es diversificar EUR, USD y CHF.

Saludos!


----------



## hyperrjas (21 Ago 2012)

JauNest dijo:


> Hola! Me ha interesado mucho tu post, lo que expones no lo sabía :o. ¿Es correcto lo que dices?. ¿puedes poner información al respecto?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo, un saludo



Claro, recuerda cuando nos cambiaron la peseta por el euro. Te cambiaron lo que tenías en pesetas a lo que tenías en euros.

A nadie le aplicaron comisiones de ningún tipo, estaría bueno de que encima aplicasen comisiones... 

El tema es si el euro se devalua mucho antes de que esto ocurra u ocurre a niveles actuales de cotización.

Como digo hay que estar espectante ya que cambiar la moneda se hace en menos de un minutos desde tu cuenta de swissquote.

Saludos!


----------



## adelalamo22 (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda.
> 
> Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que donde dices "entonces si compraría dólares y euros ya que el euro bajaría su cotización" has querido decir: "entonces si compraría dólares y Francos ya que el euro bajaría su cotización" 
Yo llevo unos días pensando como tu, si nos pilla la desaparicion del Euro en Suiza, ellos deberian de darnos la posibilidad de cambiar a Francos sin comision o con una muy pequeña. Voy a ver si se lo pregunto a ellos y me informan.


----------



## hyperrjas (21 Ago 2012)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Entiendo que donde dices "entonces si compraría dólares y euros ya que el euro bajaría su cotización" has querido decir: "entonces si compraría dólares y Francos ya que el euro bajaría su cotización"
> Yo llevo unos días pensando como tu, si nos pilla la desaparicion del Euro en Suiza, ellos deberian de darnos la posibilidad de cambiar a Francos sin comision o con una muy pequeña. Voy a ver si se lo pregunto a ellos y me informan.



Exacto ya está corregido el error . Gracias por la apreciación. 

Por favor si puedes informar cuando te contesten los de SQ al respecto de este tema sería de agradecer :Aplauso:. Un cordial Saludo!


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> No podemos adivinar el futuro si no, no estaríamos en este foro discutiendo estas posibilidades. Cada uno que obre y actue bajo su propia responsabilidad. Lo mejor es diversificar EUR, USD y CHF.
> 
> Saludos!



Sin pretender dar ningún consejo, les digo cual es mi apuesta:

El Euro no desaparecerá y al menos a medio plazo a España ni se la puede expulsar porque no hay mecanismos legales y ella tampoco se puede salir porque está ARRUINADA y no tiene otra opción mas que la del rescate, que ya se ha pactado el segundo para octubre (el primero fué el de los 100.000 a la banca).

Por tanto mi pasta en banco español rentando un 4% que me va a venir muy bien por los ajustes tan jodidos que vamos a sufrir. 

Me jode tener mi dinero en banco español que se los rescata exprimiendo al pueblo? sí, pero mas me jode jugar con las divisas, transferencias y relaciones con bancos extranjeros que se van a comer directamente un X% de mi dinero.

Igual por diversificar cojo algunos fondos de inversión...
Si investigáis, nuestra casta política, tienen sus ahorros en bancos españoles, en depósitos, fondos de inversión y en inmuebles. Lo del banco malo ya sabéis por qué se les ha ocurrido...

un ejemplo:
Patrimonio de Llamazares tiene 303.058 euros y un piso: "Parecerá alto para uno de izquierdas"

Los hay que tienen dinero en Suiza, pero no para diversificar, si no principalmente para defraudar, como por ej el urdamga, el botitas... 

Qué está habiendo fuga de capitales en España? Sí, principalmente de inversores, no quieren invertir en un país rescatado (de momento) estos empezaron a irse antes del primer rescate a la banca... Y un pequeño % de ahorradores ha sacado parte de su dinero movido por el pánico...


Que a medio/largo plazo veo que esto no mejora, que hemos pagado la deuda "senior" y se han establecido mecanismos para expulsar a paises incumplidores del Euro... Entonces cambiaré de opinión y me abriré cuenta en francos en el extranjero. 

Pero el escenario de hoy es: España en el euro a muerte.


----------



## JauNest (21 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Claro, recuerda cuando nos cambiaron la peseta por el euro. Te cambiaron lo que tenías en pesetas a lo que tenías en euros.
> 
> A nadie le aplicaron comisiones de ningún tipo, estaría bueno de que encima aplicasen comisiones...
> 
> ...



Sí, lo que dices de estar atentos a la posible devaluación del euro y del cambio peseta -> euro es correcto, claro. Pero también fue un cambio "voluntario", quiero decir que España se subió al euro porque quería

Pero, ¿si el caso es al revés, y nos bajan "obligatoriamente" del euro a neopesetas?... En fin, es pensar en voz alta ienso:

Gracias de nuevo por tu aporte


----------



## vicenmadrid (21 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo del IBAN fué error mio que ya me corrigieron. Sí tiene iBAN. el resto me reafirmo.
> 
> *otro saludo para ti HDLGP*



"_Si no puedes responder al argumento de un adversario, no está todo perdido: puedes insultarle_". (Elbert Hubbard).

Sigues recurriendo a las falacias en tu argumentación. En este caso, los expertos en el tema lo llaman "falacia ad hominem". En el mensaje que te ha sentado tan mal, lo único que hacía era una crítica a tu argumentación (tengo que reconocer que una crítica dura); pero parece que tu única arma es el insulto.
(te llamaremos euroinsultón).


----------



## kikelon (21 Ago 2012)

Sois unos pesaos los que entráis al trapo. Dejad de meter basura en un hilo que hasta ahora era de lo más interesante.
Vuestra dialéctica pedantilla aburre de solemnidad. Ceñíos al tema, pardiez.


----------



## ATEGUA (21 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Usted es un MENTIROSO y un LIANTE. En este hilo no he hablado nada sobre la prostitución. está usted mezclando otros hilos intentando justificarse y eso es de LIANTES que eso es lo que es usted. diga en qué página de este hilo he dicho algo sobre la prostitución?
> 
> Ahora acaba de demostrar su ira hacia a mí y como fué a provocarme en este hilo. vino a provocarme por algo que leyo en oytro hilo sobre la prosticución que no tiene nada que ver con este. Pues ya ve que su ira y desconocimiento ha provocado el ensuciar este hilo en el que se podía haber conversado tranquilamente hasta que vino usted y me faltó.
> 
> ...



Esta usted enfermo, a mi me hizo refererencia de no se que de la prostitución de mi novia, cuando acababa de llegar a este foro, si ya sabemos que cuando le dicen las verdades se siento acosado y no sabe como salir y ataca con insultos y mentiras. Pero es que aún diciendole que se habia confundido de persona no vi las disculpas por su parte. Ahí ya vi la clase de persona que era usted. Quiere guerra, no mire usted, no quiero perder mi tiempo, tengo mejores cosas que hacer y ahora no quiero darle el gusto. 

Como ya le han dicho, salga a la calle pasee un poco y deje el ordenador a un lado mejorará entre otras cosas su autoestima, disminuirá su orgullo, no caerá en un presunto afán manipulador, puede que hasta deje de creerse sus posibles mentiras inocho: y podrá celebrar que por fín puede sentirse que nunca llegó a ser el ombligo del mundo.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (22 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Ya ha llegado mi dinero a SQ en euros, pero no encuentro la manera de pasar a CHF. Estoy intentando desde My Account->Change->Convert the following amount XXXXXXX from EUR to CHF.
> Me dice: "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency."
> Agradecería información a los que hayáis realizado alguna conversión de moneda.



Tras consultarlo con SQ me han dicho que el cambio de moneda sólo está disponible de lunes a viernes de 7:00 a 22:45.:ouch:


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (22 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estais obsesionados con el cambio de moneda.
> 
> Yo lo tengo en euros simple y sencillamente porque si el euro se va a tomar por culo, el banco te cambiará los euros que tenias a francos suizos sin ninguna comisión porque no le queda mas cojones.



Precisamente por eso quiero tenerlos en no-euros. Necesitaremos muchas euroestampitas para conseguir un franco. En cualquier caso, gracias por intentar ayudar.


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Ago 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Sois unos pesaos los que entráis al trapo. Dejad de meter basura en un hilo que hasta ahora era de lo más interesante.
> Vuestra dialéctica pedantilla aburre de solemnidad. Ceñíos al tema, pardiez.



Tienes razón. Centrémonos en el tema.


----------



## 0absoluto (22 Ago 2012)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> Mirando la web del swissquote he visto que en la pestaña COMMUNITY, hay creado un "GRUPO ESPAÑOL". Vamos, que ya debemos de ser tantos, que tenemos nuestro grupo y todo...



Yo creo que cualquiera puede crear un grupo nuevo. Fíjate en la parte de "Create a New Group" a la derecha. 
Está bien que haya un "Grupo Español", pero de momento sólo tiene 11 miembros.


----------



## adelalamo22 (22 Ago 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo creo que cualquiera puede crear un grupo nuevo. Fíjate en la parte de "Create a New Group" a la derecha.
> Está bien que haya un "Grupo Español", pero de momento sólo tiene 11 miembros.



Correcto, eso es así. Seguro que hay mas de 11 clientes españoles en SwissQuote....


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Ago 2012)

Una de las razones para abrir una cuenta en el extranjero (e.g.SQ), es la de una posible salida de España del Euro. Algunos economistas ven esto como algo "imposible" o inviable. Nadie sabe lo que puede suceder realmente, y hay algunas opiniones de otros expertos que no lo ven del todo imposible. En relación con esto, os aporto parte de la información de un artículo publicado la semana pasada por la revista británica "The Economist" 
Breaking up the euro area: The Merkel memorandum | The Economist

Sugiere a Angela Merkel varias posibilidades en caso de que le falle su estrategia actual para salvar el euro. Los autores del artículo aconsejan a la canciller dos opciones para rescatar la moneda única. Una es la salida de Grecia de la eurozona, y otra, más amplia, es el abandono del euro por parte de los países en dificultades, entre ellos España. Los autores del artículo parecen preferir esa opción, pero también advierten de los posibles riesgos económicos de tomar una decisión en ese sentido.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Una de las razones para abrir una cuenta en el extranjero (e.g.SQ), es la de una posible salida de España del Euro. Algunos economistas ven esto como algo "imposible" o inviable. Nadie sabe lo que puede suceder realmente, y hay algunas opiniones de otros expertos que no lo ven del todo imposible. En relación con esto, os aporto parte de la información de un artículo publicado la semana pasada por la revista británica "The Economist"
> Breaking up the euro area: The Merkel memorandum | The Economist
> 
> Sugiere a Angela Merkel varias posibilidades en caso de que le falle su estrategia actual para salvar el euro. Los autores del artículo aconsejan a la canciller dos opciones para rescatar la moneda única. Una es la salida de Grecia de la eurozona, y otra, más amplia, es el abandono del euro por parte de los países en dificultades, entre ellos España. Los autores del artículo parecen preferir esa opción, pero también advierten de los posibles riesgos económicos de tomar una decisión en ese sentido.



Esa opción ya se pensó, porque es normal que se estudien todas las opciones para valorar mas objetivamente.

Alemania es la que mas presión ejerce al BCE y la mas interesada en que el euro se mantenga:

El fin del euro destruiría Alemania Noticias laSexta|Noticias

Además quien se beneficia mas del euro? quien se financia gratis?...


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Esa opción ya se pensó, porque es normal que se estudien todas las opciones para valorar mas objetivamente.
> 
> Alemania es la que mas presión ejerce al BCE y la mas interesada en que el euro se mantenga:
> 
> ...



Como tu dices, por el momento a Alemania no le interesa que el Euro desaparezca, pero quería hacerte una matización. El artículo que comentas de la Sexta, se refiere a la desapación total del Euro. Y el artículo que cito de The Economist, hablan de la opción de que algunos países (entre ellos España), se vayan del Euro. Es una opción, por el momento, poco probable pero no imposible. De hecho, bancos como ING o Barclays, y firmas como IAG, tienen preparados planes de contingencia para una posible salida del Euro.


----------



## jontania (22 Ago 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Sois unos pesaos los que entráis al trapo. Dejad de meter basura en un hilo que hasta ahora era de lo más interesante.
> Vuestra dialéctica pedantilla aburre de solemnidad. Ceñíos al tema, pardiez.



Tienes toda la razon, no entreis al trapo de Euroburbuja , su objetivo es intoxicar y ante eso, mientras mas se le conteste mas lo habra logrado. Yo si usare el boton de ignorar porque para mi si es un TROLL. Y le recomiendo que no me conteste yo no lo hare aunque insulte.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon, no entreis al trapo de Euroburbuja , su objetivo es intoxicar y ante eso, mientras mas se le conteste mas lo habra logrado. Yo si usare el boton de ignorar porque para mi si es un TROLL. Y le recomiendo que no me conteste yo no lo hare aunque insulte.



Curiosamente usted ya me ha insultado a mí primero...

usted es un TROLL intolerante que no admite opiniones diferentes a la suya.

Conoce la diferencia entre debatir, opinar e intoxicar? usted esta intoxicando haciendo estos comentarios y llamándome TROLL. 

Luego hay foreros que se tiran de los pelos porque me defiendo... que nadie pretenda que me calle o me exilie del hilo. Que se vallan los intolerantes que no quieren escuchar diferentes opiniones... 

Yo voy a seguir por aquí, debatiendo o guerreando contra los intolerantes, pero expresando mis opiniones libremente.


----------



## ivanbg (22 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, hemos hablado mucho de la cuenta savings de Swissquote, pero ¿Alguien ha usado la cuenta de Trading? ¿Alguna opinión?


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Como tu dices, por el momento a Alemania no le interesa que el Euro desaparezca, pero quería hacerte una matización. El artículo que comentas de la Sexta, se refiere a la desapación total del Euro. Y el artículo que cito de The Economist, hablan de la opción de que algunos países (entre ellos España), se vayan del Euro. Es una opción, por el momento, poco probable pero no imposible. De hecho, bancos como ING o Barclays, y firmas como IAG, tienen preparados planes de contingencia para una posible salida del Euro.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, lo que pasa es que que hay muchas interconexiones entre todos los paises. Hablo de la globalización.

Alemania ha invertido muchísimo en España e Italia, porque así hemos crecido:
nuestros bancos daban credito gracias a los bancos alemanes (principalmente) que lo prestaban... Si tu inviertes tu dinero en una empresa y esta se arruina no te arruinas tu? no es mas factible que la prestes un poquito y la impongas tus directrices y vayas recuperando tu inversión en paralelo que te financias gratis y exportas tu producto y sigues haciendo negocio...?

Que España salga del Euro no lo veo probable porque no tenemos ni para pagar el mes que viene a nuestros funcionarios, la única opcion que tenemos es Pedir rescate y asumir los recortes. El siguiente rescate está en puertas, porque en Octubre nos vencé una gran cantidad de deuda y no tenemos dinero para hacerla frente:

España quiebra en octubre si no hay rescate

En este hilo amplio mas:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/337367-rescate-de-espana-sera-octubre.html

Hay paises de la UE que se quejan de que nos rescaten, pero estos no tienen a penas peso, a diferencia de Alemania o Francia y se olvidan de que tampoco hay ningún mecanismo legal para expulsarnos.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (22 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> lo que esta claro es que si a estas alturas no has comprado es posible que nunca tengas casa en propiedad...
> mira, si en los proximos meses ves alguna oferta aprovecha porque pronto volveran a subir. es como la economia, con picos y despues de lo que ha llovido si no han bajado olvidate.



Perdonad el reflote de otro hilo, año 2010, pero me ha llamado la atención el comportamiento del forero euroburbuja intoxicando los hilos sobre sacar el dinero de España, principalmente el hilo de swissquote. Me arriesgo a decir que trabaja en alguna caja/banco hispanistaní.

Espero que sus profecías sobre la no ruptura del Euro tengan más éxito que las del 2010 asegurando que la vivienda empezaría a ir p'arriba. Por si acaso no es así yo ya tengo mi plan B. Tras la experiencia he de decir que abrir una cuenta en el extranjero es fácil y no entraña ningún riesgo (no se puede decir lo mismo en un banco/caja español), así que vete a espantar viejas a otro sitio.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Perdonad el reflote de otro hilo, año 2010, pero me ha llamado la atención el comportamiento del forero euroburbuja intoxicando los hilos sobre sacar el dinero de España, principalmente el hilo de swissquote. Me arriesgo a decir que trabaja en alguna caja/banco hispanistaní.
> 
> Espero que sus profecías sobre la no ruptura del Euro tengan más éxito que las del 2010 asegurando que la vivienda empezaría a ir p'arriba. Por si acaso no es así yo ya tengo mi plan B. Tras la experiencia he de decir que abrir una cuenta en el extranjero es fácil y no entraña ningún riesgo (no se puede decir lo mismo en un banco/caja español), así que vete a espantar viejas a otro sitio.



1º eso es del año 2010.
2º Está sacado del contexto. solo pones mi respuesta. Es todo lo que has encontrado? pero que tienes 14 añitos para venirme con esas?
Que pretendes que te explique cada frase que digo en el hilo? joer pos si que me admiras que buscas entre mis respuestas... ::
3º Fijate si eres BOBO que lo dije totalmente de forma irónica y lo entendiste mal.

Eres un absurdo. Deja de ensuciar este hilo so pesao. yo intento debatir sobre el hilo no andar con idioteces de idiotas como haces tu


----------



## Carpenter (22 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Por cierto, hemos hablado mucho de la cuenta savings de Swissquote, pero ¿Alguien ha usado la cuenta de Trading? ¿Alguna opinión?



Yo tengo una duda ya que comentas la cuenta Trade y perdón por preguntar pero es que voy mal de tiempo y no encuentro la respuesta. Al tratarse de una cuenta de valores, ¿ocurre como con la del Saxobank, la cual no es necesario declarar al Banco de España ni rellenar el DD1 si tienes menos de cierta cantidad?


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (22 Ago 2012)

Señor o señora euroburbuja:

1º Efectivamente es un reflote del 2010. Cuanto más antiguos más me gustan.
2º Está sacado de contexto porque no voy a poner el hilo entero que está aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/163980-necesito-comprar-vivienda-o-alquilar-que.html
3º No existe ninguna ironía en su mensaje, ya que el resto de mensajes suyos en el hilo son del mismo estilo, y para muestra ahí los pego para que la gente vea el tipo de personaje que eres, intentando ahora decirme que era ironía:



euroburbuja dijo:


> La vivienda no va a bajar. fijate que la burbuja se pincho el el 2007 y estas fechas cuanto ha bajado? los bancos llevan dos años y pico embargando pisos y los han bajado? NO
> 
> La banca manda tio. está demostrado
> 
> Lo mejor es comprar no lo dudes



Otro más:


euroburbuja dijo:


> llevo oyendo estos argumentos desde el 2005, despues en 2007 con lo del famoso octubre del forero chalao "IR" etc etc. estamos en el 2010 se podran hundir las cajas, empleos y lo que querais pero los pisos NO BAJAN.
> menuda fortaleza la del mercado inmobiliario no? y ahora que es casi todo el mercado de las cajas y bancos crees que van a bajar? los bancos mandan y no se van a hundir. el gobierno les ayuda por tanto de bajar nada.





euroburbuja dijo:


> la unica fuente de ingreso es el ladrillo y los bancos estan en el ajo.
> 
> tendria que irse todo a la mierda y eso no ocurrira.



Este es bueno, premio megaowned del año:



euroburbuja dijo:


> si eres de los que piensa que vas a comprar pisos por 80.000e lo llevas claro.:XX: quizas ese pensamiento te vale para resignarte y vivir sin techo propio pero la realidad esta delante de ti.
> 
> los pisos no se estan vendiendo como antes porque los bancos no dan credito facil, pero la gente esta ahorrando mientras tando. si, hay mucho "juan ahorrador" como decís que esta esperando a que bajen, mejor dicho a que le den el prestamo, si no ya s se hubiera metido. fijaos en los pisos que van a sacar proximamente los bancos con descuentitos del 10% y 15% de su tasacion inicial del 2006-2007 y se los van a quitar de las manos los juanitos estos.



Otro más:



euroburbuja dijo:


> llevo oyendo estos argumentos desde el 2005, despues en 2007 con lo del famoso octubre del forero chalao "IR" etc etc. estamos en el 2010 se podran hundir las cajas, empleos y lo que querais pero los pisos NO BAJAN.
> menuda fortaleza la del mercado inmobiliario no? y ahora que es casi todo el mercado de las cajas y bancos crees que van a bajar? los bancos mandan y no se van a hundir. el gobierno les ayuda por tanto de bajar nada.



Otro más, y sin el [ironic mode on]:



euroburbuja dijo:


> mirar como se siguen vendiendo pisos:
> 
> La venta de viviendas sube un 16,2% hasta marzo con su mayor volumen en año y medio | mileuristas.com
> 
> ...



Otro comentario cuya ironía no he pillado por ser bobo:



euroburbuja dijo:


> la economia de este pais se basa en el ladrillo y ahora que los bancos se estan haciendo con el mercado inmobiliario por completo seran los que ponen los precios en el mercado.
> los van a inflar. o acaso pensais que lo van a vender mas barato perdiendo ganancias cuando nisiquiera los particulares bajan el precio de sus pisos en venta...



De hecho ya apuntabas fuerte a troll en el 2010:



euroburbuja dijo:


> menos mal que apareciste tio, en este foro en cuanto aportas argumentos en favor de que la vivienda va a subir (es lo que lleva pasando 10 años) te acusan de trol y gilipolleces pero no argumentan con fuentes o noticias..



Y este es como un multimegaouwned todo en uno:



euroburbuja dijo:


> Mi consejo desde la reflexion y varios años leyendo e informandome del tema de la vivienda:
> 
> -Por la experiencia de los ultimos 10 años, la vivienda no baja. se mantie y luego sube.
> 
> ...



Advertidos estáis de este empleado de caja/banca que ve cómo la gente huye de su chiringuito como la peste, e intenta intoxicar hilos y confundir a la gente. En el 2010 nos quería cipotecar y ahora quiere que los que nos salvamos de aquello, no pongamos el dinero a salvo. Lo dicho, vete a asustar viejas a otro sitio.


----------



## nekcab (22 Ago 2012)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> Señores, por favor, abran un hilo en la guardería para pelearse.
> aquí hay gente que quiere hablar y aprender sobre el banco este, y no les interesan sus marujeos...
> Gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2



EDITO:
Tiene razón "TRaSHTu", siento haberlo ensuciado. Mis disculpas.

P.D.: ahora sé lo que es un hombre con los huevos "cuadraos":


> "...La vivienda no va a bajar. fijate que la burbuja se pincho el el 2007 y estas fechas cuanto ha bajado?"


----------



## TRaSHTu (22 Ago 2012)

Señores, por favor, abran un hilo en la guardería para pelearse.
aquí hay gente que quiere hablar y aprender sobre el banco este, y no les interesan sus marujeos...
Gracias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanbg (22 Ago 2012)

Carpenter dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda ya que comentas la cuenta Trade y perdón por preguntar pero es que voy mal de tiempo y no encuentro la respuesta. Al tratarse de una cuenta de valores, ¿ocurre como con la del Saxobank, la cual no es necesario declarar al Banco de España ni rellenar el DD1 si tienes menos de cierta cantidad?



Pues creo que no hace falta presentar el DD1 en este caso si tienes menos de 6 millones de Euros :8:


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> Señores, por favor, abran un hilo en la guardería para pelearse.
> aquí hay gente que quiere hablar y aprender sobre el banco este, y no les interesan sus marujeos...
> Gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2



Es que tengo muchos fans en el foro que me siguen desde el 2010 como pueden ver. 

Les gusta centrarse en mí y les encanta reflotar hilos destacando mi humor...
para ellos soy mas importante que el tema del hilo. :XX:

queridos fans, si buscáis bien encontraréis mas mensajes mios que apuestan por lo contrario, tambien tengo otros hilos muy divertidos, entrar a leerlos y postear aquí los mejores momentos 

Lo mejor de todos es que hay gente que les da las gracias por ensuciar el hilo :XX:

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Ago 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon, no entreis al trapo de Euroburbuja , su objetivo es intoxicar y ante eso, mientras mas se le conteste mas lo habra logrado. Yo si usare el boton de ignorar porque para mi si es un TROLL. Y le recomiendo que no me conteste yo no lo hare aunque insulte.




Te contesto porque tu intervención va justo después de la mía (la de las 10.10, y no se si te refieres a ella). Estaba respondiendo a un comentario de Euroburbuja que ha sido de lo más correcto aunque discrepaba de algo que yo había comentado anteriormente. Que yo haya criticado algunas intervenciones de este forero, no quiere decir que cuando interviene de un modo razonable y razonado, no se le pueda contestar (aunque sea desde la discrepancia). Me parece que era un tema interesante el de la posible salida de España del Euro, y viene bien tener en cuenta diversos puntos de vista y de análisis.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pues creo que no hace falta presentar el DD1 en este caso si tienes menos de 6 millones de Euros :8:




En el Banco de España la obligación de rellenar el formulario DD1 tanto para abrir cuentas en el extranjero como por movimientos parece que es apartir de 600.000 €. 
Te adjunto el enlace que he encontrado:

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Advertidos estáis de este empleado de caja/banca que ve cómo la gente huye de su chiringuito como la peste, e intenta intoxicar hilos y confundir a la gente. En el 2010 nos quería cipotecar y ahora quiere que los que nos salvamos de aquello, no pongamos el dinero a salvo. Lo dicho, vete a asustar viejas a otro sitio.



Gracias por confirmar o que muchos sospechabamos. Cada una de las gracias que recibiis es un antigracias que no podemos enviar al troll.

Es triste que este hilo haya sido ensuciado por las provocaciones de un troll, pero mientras la alternativa sea seguir escuchando sus mentiras e insultos, sin responderlas no creo que cambie nada.

Estoy en este hilo desde el principio, y colabore en el aportando datos y respuestas sobre la apertura de cuentas en SQT desde un inicio, y no pienso dejar que un inutil ŀo contamine por diversion. A los que os molesta, colaborar en encontrar alguna otra solucion.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias por confirmar o que muchos sospechabamos. Cada una de las gracias que recibiis es un antigracias que no podemos enviar al troll.
> 
> Es triste que este hilo haya sido ensuciado por las provocaciones de un troll, pero mientras la alternativa sea seguir escuchando sus mentiras e insultos, sin responderlas no creo que cambie nada.
> 
> Estoy en este hilo desde el principio, y colabore en el aportando datos y respuestas sobre la apertura de cuentas en SQT desde un inicio, y no pienso dejar que un inutil ŀo contamine por diversion. A los que os molesta, colaborar en encontrar alguna otra solucion.



Entonces ha elegido usted hablar de mi en lugar de continuar con la dinámica del hilo. Perfecto, otro fan más. 

Ahora que el resto de subfans le de las gracias a su post. Esto es de pargulos :XX:


----------



## jontania (22 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Te contesto porque tu intervención va justo después de la mía (la de las 10.10, y no se si te refieres a ella). Estaba respondiendo a un comentario de Euroburbuja que ha sido de lo más correcto aunque discrepaba de algo que yo había comentado anteriormente. Que yo haya criticado algunas intervenciones de este forero, no quiere decir que cuando interviene de un modo razonable y razonado, no se le pueda contestar (aunque sea desde la discrepancia). Me parece que era un tema interesante el de la posible salida de España del Euro, y viene bien tener en cuenta diversos puntos de vista y de análisis.



Lamento que me hayas malinterpretado, seguramente porque no me exprese con claridad, la cita referente a que no me contestase no iba dirigida a ti sino al forero-troll. Yo como dije a el lo tengo ignorado porque tengo claro cual es su funcio en este foro y paso de el,


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Lamento que me hayas malinterpretado, seguramente porque no me exprese con claridad, la cita referente a que no me contestase no iba dirigida a ti sino al forero-troll. Yo como dije a el lo tengo ignorado porque tengo claro cual es su funcio en este foro y paso de el,



Este tiene una gran trayectoria. con menos de 10 mensajes en el foro y la mitad dedicados a llamarme TROLL. Tu función y participación está muy clara:

Eres un fan de euroburbuja!


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ago 2012)

Bueno *euroburfans*!

Como tenéis tanta necesidad de hablar de mi y por mi parte no quiero que se moleste a las personas que entran en este hilo y solo quieren escuchar comentarios sobre el tema principal que es la cuenta SQ. 

*He creado mi club de fans:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/337875-club-de-fans-de-euroburbuja.html

Postear allí todo lo que queráis. Espero que a partir de ahora este hilo recupere su tema principal. Ya nadie tiene excusa para seguir hablando de mí aquí. 

A llorar al club de fans, ok?


----------



## ivanbg (22 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En el Banco de España la obligación de rellenar el formulario DD1 tanto para abrir cuentas en el extranjero como por movimientos parece que es apartir de 600.000 €.
> Te adjunto el enlace que he encontrado:
> 
> Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior



El DD1 es obligatorio entregarlo al abrir la cuenta Savings de Swissquote con cualquier cantidad (en cuanto se abre la cuenta hay 1 mes para entregarlo en el Banco de España). A partir de 600.000 Euros hay que entregar ademas el DD2


----------



## hagase_la_luz (22 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien lo ha presentado por correo postal?
Entiendo que la copia para el "declarante" la devolverán sellada, pero.... ¿cuánto tardan?


----------



## ivanbg (22 Ago 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo ha presentado por correo postal?
> Entiendo que la copia para el "declarante" la devolverán sellada, pero.... ¿cuánto tardan?



A mi me tardaron en llegar 3 semanas.


----------



## nesio (22 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> El DD1 es obligatorio entregarlo al abrir la cuenta Savings de Swissquote con cualquier cantidad (en cuanto se abre la cuenta hay 1 mes para entregarlo en el Banco de España). A partir de 600.000 Euros hay que entregar ademas el DD2



Exacto, hay que ir corrigiendo todas las inexactitudes que se vierten por aquí aportando los datos correctos. Amplío:

DD1: para aperturas, modificaciones o cancelaciones de cuentas.
DD2: para movimientos de capital superiores a 3.000.000 € mensuales o 600.000 € anuales.


----------



## michinato (23 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pues creo que no hace falta presentar el DD1 en este caso si tienes menos de 6 millones de Euros :8:



A mi hace unos posts me dijeron que la Trading tambien tiene que declarar el DD1. Os copio la respuesta de 0absoluto:



0absoluto dijo:


> Si, en ese aspecto es igual que la cuenta savings.
> Hasta dónde yo sé, las únicas cuentas extranjeras que no hay que declarar al banco de España son las cuentas Omnibus; es decir, aquellas en las que no tienes un IBAN propio, pues tienen un único IBAN único para todos los clientes.
> Aunque si tienes mucha pasta en cuentas ómnibus, del orden de millones de euros, también debes declararlas.
> 
> ...




Lo que dice la norma es: 


> La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas físicas o jurídicas residentes:
> 1 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras.
> 2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras, a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos.
> 3 Los abonos y adeudos en las cuentas mencionadas en los párrafos anteriores, originados por cobros, pagos y transferencias exteriores, así como por compensaciones de créditos y débitos mutuos, que se liquiden en dichas cuentas.
> 4 Los depósitos a plazo que personas físicas o jurídicas residentes constituyan en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras.



La cuenta Savings esta claro que cae dentro del punto 1. 

¿La cuenta Trading cae dentro del punto 1 o 2? Yo no tengo ni idea, porque se me escapa completamente la terminologia utilizada en la normativa.


----------



## ivanbg (23 Ago 2012)

Pues la verdad es que con la normativa no me aclaro mucho. Con la savings no hay duda pero con la trading...

La normativa (http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/CEC200603.pdf)

NORMA PRIMERA. Obligación de informar

La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información 
relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas físicas o jurídicas residentes:
1 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de 
ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito 
extranjeras.
2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras, a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos.
3 Los abonos y adeudos en las cuentas mencionadas en 
los párrafos anteriores, originados por cobros, pagos y transferencias exteriores, así como por compensaciones de créditos y débitos mutuos, que se liquiden en dichas cuentas.
4 Los depósitos a plazo que personas físicas o jurídicas 
residentes constituyan en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras.

La cuenta Trading no es de ahorro ni a la vista... ¿El punto 2? ::

Esta es la web del Banco de España:

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

A lo mejor habría que llamar y asegurarse...


----------



## vicenmadrid (23 Ago 2012)

michinato dijo:


> A mi hace unos posts me dijeron que la Trading tambien tiene que declarar el DD1. Os copio la respuesta de 0absoluto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que la cuenta Trading es una cuenta bancaria, con su IBAN correspondiente y caería dentro del punto 1. En mi caso, he abierto una cuenta savings y una cuenta e-forex, y ambas las he declarado mediante el DD1 al Banco de España, y no he recibido notificación de que haya hecho algo incorrecto.


----------



## minosabe (23 Ago 2012)

Carpenter dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda ya que comentas la cuenta Trade y perdón por preguntar pero es que voy mal de tiempo y no encuentro la respuesta. Al tratarse de una cuenta de valores, ¿ocurre como con la del Saxobank, la cual no es necesario declarar al Banco de España ni rellenar el DD1 si tienes menos de cierta cantidad?



¿Tienes cuenta SAxo Bank fuera de España? ¿Es en Dinamarca? ¿Como van de comisiones? ¿Tienes acceso a muchos fondos? ¿Seguro que no hay obligatoriedad de DD1 tratándose de un banco?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## michinato (23 Ago 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Tienes cuenta SAxo Bank fuera de España? ¿Es en Dinamarca? ¿Como van de comisiones? ¿Tienes acceso a muchos fondos? ¿Seguro que no hay obligatoriedad de DD1 tratándose de un banco?
> Gracias por adelantado.



La cuenta de Saxo Bank parece que si esta claro que no hay que declararla con el DD1, ya que ni siquiera tienes IBAN propio.

Existe un hilo especifico para Saxo Bank: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/310401-saxo-bank.html


----------



## imberecundo (23 Ago 2012)

Hola Sres., me gustaria saber si hay alguien que haya profundizado en las opciones de inversion de la cuenta Savings, y que experiencia ha sacado, si hay algun tipo de inversion interesante, en fin conocer alguna experiencia al respecto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que con la normativa no me aclaro mucho. Con la savings no hay duda pero con la trading...
> 
> La normativa (http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/CEC200603.pdf)
> 
> ...



Esta normativa es una mierda. El punto 2 describe exactamente lo que es una cuenta de PayPal (cuenta no bancaria con la que se hacen pagos a terceros y se compensan creditos y debitos mutuos). Si no mejoran las explicaciones y ponen las supuestas multas de 10.000€ por cuenta no declarada, miles de españolitos con cuentas paypal se van a quedar en bolas... :


----------



## Enterao (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta normativa es una mierda. El punto 2 describe exactamente lo que es una cuenta de PayPal (cuenta no bancaria con la que se hacen pagos a terceros y se compensan creditos y debitos mutuos). Si no mejoran las explicaciones y ponen las supuestas multas de 10.000€ por cuenta no declarada, miles de españolitos con cuentas paypal se van a quedar en bolas... :



este puto pais es una mierda y mas que lo va a ser...


----------



## aticus (23 Ago 2012)

imberecundo dijo:


> Hola Sres., me gustaria saber si hay alguien que haya profundizado en las opciones de inversion de la cuenta Savings, y que experiencia ha sacado, si hay algun tipo de inversion interesante, en fin conocer alguna experiencia al respecto.



Me sumo a esta petición. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## ivanbg (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta normativa es una mierda. El punto 2 describe exactamente lo que es una cuenta de PayPal (cuenta no bancaria con la que se hacen pagos a terceros y se compensan creditos y debitos mutuos). Si no mejoran las explicaciones y ponen las supuestas multas de 10.000€ por cuenta no declarada, miles de españolitos con cuentas paypal se van a quedar en bolas... :



:8: Me dejas loco. Tienes razón... Lo que no se es como van a controlarlo... ¿Llamaran a Paypal? Sí lo hacen me quito el sombrero...


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> :8: Me dejas loco. Tienes razón... Lo que no se es como van a controlarlo... ¿Llamaran a Paypal? Sí lo hacen me quito el sombrero...



Creo que Paypal envía los datos de las cuentas a hacienda a partir de un importe.

En las cuentas de paypal, por defecto hay limitaciones de cuanto dinero puedes recibir anualmente (ver límites de vuestra cuenta). Cuando las superas o te acercas,te suelen bloquear la cuenta para obligarte a mandar tu DNI, una factura... Esto es para cumplir una norma europea y tener identificado a la persona.


----------



## hyperrjas (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta normativa es una mierda. El punto 2 describe exactamente lo que es una cuenta de PayPal (cuenta no bancaria con la que se hacen pagos a terceros y se compensan creditos y debitos mutuos). Si no mejoran las explicaciones y ponen las supuestas multas de 10.000€ por cuenta no declarada, miles de españolitos con cuentas paypal se van a quedar en bolas... :



Esto es la hostia me meo... Verás y desde cuando una cuenta paypal sea del tipo que sea tiene iban, bic/swift y reza como que es un banco? 

Es decir como se declara esta cuenta en los doc dd1 si no tenemos iban, bic/swift, etc...? 

Me estoy quedando ojoplático :


----------



## micamor (23 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Esto es la hostia me meo... Verás y desde cuando una cuenta paypal sea del tipo que sea tiene iban, bic/swift y reza como que es un banco?
> 
> Es decir como se declara esta cuenta en los doc dd1 si no tenemos iban, bic/swift, etc...?
> 
> Me estoy quedando ojoplático :




Paypal es un banco
Figura en la Asociación de Banqueros de Luxemburgo
PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A. | ABBL

Figura también, en la lista de bancos de la asociación para la garantía de los depósitos (Nuestro FDG)
ASSOCIATION POUR LA GARANTIE DES DEPOTS LUXEMBOURG (AGDL)

Lo único que falta, es que el Banco de España, cambie su modelo DD1 y permita especificar las cuentas Paypal.

*Por cierto si tiene swift*
PPLXLULL PAYPAL EUROPE, S.A R.L ET CIE, S.C.A. Swift Code or BIC Code Search


----------



## hyperrjas (23 Ago 2012)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Esto es la hostia me meo... Verás y desde cuando una cuenta paypal sea del tipo que sea tiene iban, bic/swift y reza como que es un banco?
> 
> Es decir como se declara esta cuenta en los doc dd1 si no tenemos iban, bic/swift, etc...?
> 
> Me estoy quedando ojoplático :



Edito! Gracias por corregirme micamor. No sabía que paypal fuese un banco ya que no veo en mi cuenta de paypal iban y bic/swift por ningún lado.

Pues nada cuando el banco de españa permita poner las cuentas de paypal enviaremos mas DD1 para tenerlo todo en regla.

gracias por corregirme en mi desconocimiento al respecto.

Un cordial Saludo!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Paypal es un banco
> Figura en la Asociación de Banqueros de Luxemburgo
> PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A. | ABBL
> 
> ...



No sabia que PayPal fuera un banco, pues aun peor, insisto o actualizan/aclaran la normativa al siglo XXI o va a ser caotico. :


----------



## Bronx (23 Ago 2012)

*descargar el resumen en zip*

Hola,
intento descargar el resumen en zip, pero no puedo.
Hay alguien más que esté teniendo problemas.

Un saludo


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ago 2012)

En youtube he encontrado algunos vídeos que igual os ponen. No sé si los conocéis, pero en el hilo no he visto ninguna referencia...

[YOUTUBE]CcKydXDo3gE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Fp25kz6jm1o[/YOUTUBE]

Este es un anuncio de la tele. Al menos he aprendido a pronunciar su nombre :::

[YOUTUBE]JNmGK7e_2Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ProfePaco (24 Ago 2012)

Alguien que tenga ING LUXEMBURGO, ¿se sabe cuanto es la comisión para transferencias a swissquote?

Gracias....


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Alguien que tenga ING LUXEMBURGO, ¿se sabe cuanto es la comisión para transferencias a swissquote?
> 
> Gracias....



Cuantas cuentas tienes abiertas en el extranjero? ::

No cobra nada.


----------



## vicenmadrid (25 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta normativa es una mierda. El punto 2 describe exactamente lo que es una cuenta de PayPal (cuenta no bancaria con la que se hacen pagos a terceros y se compensan creditos y debitos mutuos). Si no mejoran las explicaciones y ponen las supuestas multas de 10.000€ por cuenta no declarada, miles de españolitos con cuentas paypal se van a quedar en bolas... :



Un consejo: ante la duda, presenta la declaración o comunícalo mediante un escrito. Te voy a comentar lo que me pasó. Aparte de la cuenta en SQ, tenía abierta una cuenta en InteractiveBrokers. Estaba casi seguro de que no era necesaria la declaración. Como tenía algunas dudas, llamé por teléfono al BdE. La persona que me atendió no estaba tampoco muy segura, y me dijo que hiciera la declaración. Y así lo hice. Al cabo de unas semanas recibí una carta del BdE diciendome que por la naturaleza de la cuenta no era necesaria la declaración, pero por favor que les informase sobre el tipo de operativa que iba a realizar. Así lo hice, y sin problemas. En conclusión, si teneis una cuenta abierta (con un broker, o tipo paypal) y teneis dudas sobre la comunicación al BdE, yo escribiría una carta comunicando dicha apertura con la entidad que fuera (si es una cuenta bancaria, no hay duda, hay que hacer la DD1).


----------



## micamor (25 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No sabia que PayPal fuera un banco, pues aun peor, insisto o actualizan/aclaran la normativa al siglo XXI o va a ser caotico. :



Si nos cogemos la ley al pie de la letra, tendríamos que declarar Paypal.

De momento, Paypal, está en Luxemburgo, por tanto hay secreto bancario y no va a informar al Banco de España.

De todas formas, Paypal se usa para las comprar por ebay y otras minucias, y creo que de momento en España, no esta en el ojo del huracán.

Realmente, con la normativa a quién quieren asustar son a los clientes de SWQ, INGLux, y otros similares. Eso de abrirse una cuanta en el extranjero sin salir de casa es un lujo.

Primero, quieren controlar las cuentas, próximamente te pedirán que a final de año <strike>ingreses </strike> declares la cantidad que tienes en la cuenta (de momento no piden informar para cantidades menores de .....(mucho dinero para mí)).

Cuando, venga el corralito, entonces dirán que has conseguido unas ganancias por negociar con divisas, y te cobrarán como mínimo (si no cambia la ley) el 21% de la diferencia entre la cotización de la neo peseta y el Euro o CH.


----------



## ProfePaco (26 Ago 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Pregunta chorra, ya tengo abierta la cuenta en SQ e iba a hacer la transfer desde ING alli, hasta aqui todo ok, le meto el bic, iban y todo bien, y luego al darle al OK me dice que tengo que llamar a un telefono de ING... que pasa que les ha petado el sistema y no se pueden hacer transfers internacionales? :: Lo he intentado unas cuantas veces durante las ultimas horas.



eso es justo lo que yo quiero saber....

¿se puede o no?


----------



## angek (26 Ago 2012)

Churru dijo:


> Pregunta chorra, ya tengo abierta la cuenta en SQ e iba a hacer la transfer desde ING alli, hasta aqui todo ok, le meto el bic, iban y todo bien, y luego al darle al OK me dice que tengo que llamar a un telefono de ING... que pasa que les ha petado el sistema y no se pueden hacer transfers internacionales? :: Lo he intentado unas cuantas veces durante las ultimas horas.



Yo recuerdo que me mandaron un mensaje. Me da que es para cada operación internacional. 

Ahí aparecía un codigazo que había que meter, similar a la coordenada de la tarjeta de turno. 

En cualquier caso, ¿Qué se pierde con llamar a ING?


----------



## ivanbg (26 Ago 2012)

Yo no tuve ningún problema en las dos transferencias realizadas desde ING. Se hicieron automáticamente y en unos dos días se realizaron correctamente a SQ...

Seguro que ha sido un error pasajero...


----------



## nekcab (26 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Yo recuerdo que me mandaron un mensaje. Me da que es para cada operación internacional.
> 
> Ahí aparecía un codigazo que había que meter, similar a la coordenada de la tarjeta de turno.
> 
> En cualquier caso, *¿Qué se pierde con llamar a ING?*



Por llamar y q te lo expliquen: nada. Por llamar y que hagan la gestión:

Lo leí en su día, y te lo digo de memoria. Pero creo que la clave para que puedas aprovechar en toooda su extensión la ventaja "gratuita" de:
-ambas entidades pertenencer a UE
-y ambas adscribirse al SEPA
era que, además, el trámite NO pueda ser MANUAL. O sea, yo entendí en su momento, que habría que evitar a cualquier operador de banca que te haga la gestión. Yo cuando la hize puedo confirmar que, telemáticamente, NO existe comisión. De la otra forma.... serás tú quien nos diga si aparece comisión o no. (creo recordar: 20€ de comisión, 15€ de gestión banco emisor, y 15€ de gestión x banco receptor -si procede x parte de tu banco receptor-.... más o menos, por encima )


----------



## vicenmadrid (26 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Primero, quieren controlar las cuentas, próximamente te pedirán que a final de año ingreses la cantidad que tienes en la cuenta (de momento no piden informar para cantidades menores de .....(mucho dinero para mí)).
> 
> Cuando, venga el corralito, entonces dirán que has conseguido unas ganancias por negociar con divisas, y te cobrarán como mínimo (si no cambia la ley) el 21% de la diferencia entre la cotización de la neo peseta y el Euro o CH.



Explicalo un poco porque es algo que nos interesa a todos. Lo de "te pedirán que a final de año ingreses la cantidad que tienes en la cuenta", ¿a que te refieres? ¿donde la tendrías que ingresar, si ya la tienes en una cuenta bancaria -en el extranjero, claro-? ¿es un simple rumor o has obtenido la información de algún artículo o publicación?

En cuanto a lo de pagar el 21% una vez que la situación se hubiera estabilizado y hayas hecho todo el cambio de CH a la neopeseta, creo que es mejor (es decir, mejor para el bolsillo) que una devaluación del 40 o 50 por ciento del dinero que tengas en una cuenta en España.


----------



## nekcab (26 Ago 2012)

Churru dijo:


> ... espero que no haya neopeseta la semana que viene porque si no si que seria mala suerte jeje...



Hombre, al menos un añito nos queda. Hay que hacer al menos el paripé de que vamos a pagar a 'to dios' como buenos deudores que semos....


----------



## micamor (26 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Explicalo un poco porque es algo que nos interesa a todos. Lo de "te pedirán que a final de año ingreses la cantidad que tienes en la cuenta", ¿a que te refieres? ¿donde la tendrías que ingresar, si ya la tienes en una cuenta bancaria -en el extranjero, claro-? ¿es un simple rumor o has obtenido la información de algún artículo o publicación?
> 
> En cuanto a lo de pagar el 21% una vez que la situación se hubiera estabilizado y hayas hecho todo el cambio de CH a la neopeseta, creo que es mejor (es decir, mejor para el bolsillo) que una devaluación del 40 o 50 por ciento del dinero que tengas en una cuenta en España.




Perdona, me he explicado mal. (donde dice ingresar debería decir declarar)

Una cosa muy curiosa que dice la ley, es que mayoritariamente la información se realizará online, evidentemente para ahorrar trabajo.


Al final, tendremos que informar de todos nuestros movimientos de las cuentas declaradas (ahora solo es para cantidades grandes). A la hacienda española, le joderá un motón, no tener controlados tus movimientos en tus cuentas extranjeras. Aquí en España, te lo controla todo, como allí no puede, pues te obligará a que rellenes un formulario web.

Pero yo he pensado:
Si hay corralito, me voy en persona, saco el dinero del banco en efectivo, cancelo la cuenta, y me lo llevo al banco de enfrente. Y que me busquen.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (26 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo una consulta. Antes de nada deciros que me he leido el setenta por ciento del hilo. De hecho, Hace más de dos meses que disfruto de una savings account, impresos dd1 entregados en el banco de es`paña, Opcion A (La de que hacienda suiza informa a hacienda española), y formulario joint account entregado.

Mi consulta es, sabéis como puedo hacer para quitar de la cuenta a la persona que metí hace dos meses con el formulario joint account? En la web de swissquote no veo formularios para cancelarlo. Voy a tener que cerrar la cuenta completamente y abrirla yo solo de nuevo? Gracias


----------



## nekcab (26 Ago 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> "...sabéis como puedo hacer para quitar de la cuenta a la persona que metí hace dos meses con el formulario joint account? En la web de swissquote no veo formularios para cancelarlo. Voy a tener que cerrar la cuenta completamente y abrirla yo solo de nuevo? Gracias"



Una vez en tu cuenta, tienes un correo interno de Swissquote (tradúcelo al inglés con Google). A mi me suelen responder en dos días a lo sumo...



micamor dijo:


> "...Si hay corralito, me voy en persona, saco el dinero del banco en efectivo, cancelo la cuenta, y me lo llevo al banco de enfrente. Y que me busquen."



Si puedes permitírtelo (ni hijos, soltura en alemán, opciónes para buscar empleo allí, ...), entonces: ¡¡ancha es Castilla!!


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Ago 2012)

Estoy viendo la estructura de Swissquote y según este enlace:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/corporate/reportQ4_2011_P116_e.pdf

Entiendo que diferencia por un lado el banco y por otro la empresa de trade:

*Swissquote Bank Ltd* ("el Banco"), filial totalmente poseída por la Compañía, es un banco bajo la supervisión de la Swiss Financial
Mercado FINMA Autoridad de Supervisión. La oficina principal de Swissquote Bank Ltd también se encuentra en Gland, Canton de Vaud, Suiza, con
una sucursal en Zúrich. El capital social de Swissquote Bank Ltd asciende a 30.000.000 francos suizos (5.000.000 acciones nominativas, con valor nominal de CHF 6).

*Swissquote Trade Ltd* es una empresa de propiedad total de inactivos Swissquote Group Holding Ltd, su capital social asciende a 100.000 francos suizos (10.000 acciones nominativas con valor nominal de CHF 10).

Entiendo que el negocio de trade está separado del banco y si quiebra no afectaría al banco????

El banco es una LTD, es decir , una sociedad limitada, pero respaldada por el fondo de garantía suizo no?


----------



## micamor (27 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Estoy viendo la estructura de Swissquote y según este enlace:
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/corporate/reportQ4_2011_P116_e.pdf
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver.
En Suiza a los operadores de Forex, les obligaron a tener licencia de Banco para seguir operando. Eso fue debido, a uno, que no recuerdo el nombre, se llevo el dinero.

Así tenemos a Dukascopy y MIG Bank. Hace un tiempo, estaba ACM brokers, que estaba obligado a tener licencia bancaria para seguir, al final, la solución, fue que SWQ lo comprara. 

Lo que está claro, es que en Suiza para operar en forex, hay que tener licencia bancaria, para que el banco se haga responsable del tema.

Dicho esto, la estructura de la empresa, puede ser como ellos quieran presentarla, pero la responsabilidad del forex recae en la licencia bancaria.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> En Suiza a los operadores de Forex, les obligaron a tener licencia de Banco para seguir operando. Eso fue debido, a uno, que no recuerdo el nombre, se llevo el dinero.
> 
> Así tenemos a Dukascopy y MIG Bank. Hace un tiempo, estaba ACM brokers, que estaba obligado a tener licencia bancaria para seguir, al final, la solución, fue que SWQ lo comprara.
> ...





Lo comento por entender mejor la estructura de SQ y estudiar si puede ser beneficioso o perjudicial...

Lo de preguntar si la "Trade LTD" de forex es independiente del "SQ Bank" es porque si en un supuesto quiebra saber como puede afectar al "SQ Bank" que no me queda claro...

Una LTD es lo equivalente aquí a una Soliedad limitada. No sé si por suiza hay mas bancos que sean LTD, en España por ejemplo, los bancos suelen ser SA. Como por ejemplo el santander.


Dukascopy si te fijas no tiene la misma estructura que SQ. Es una SA:

Dukascopy Bank SA 
Dukascopy Group :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform


----------



## micamor (27 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo comento por entender mejor la estructura de SQ y estudiar si puede ser beneficioso o perjudicial...
> 
> Lo de preguntar si la "Trade LTD" de forex es independiente del "SQ Bank" es porque si en un supuesto quiebra saber como puede afectar al "SQ Bank" que no me queda claro...
> 
> ...




Efectivamente, me he dado una vuelta por 

http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_f/fbeh.pdf

y el Banco está como S.A. En los informes se puede poner cualquier cosa, luego hay que ver los papeles de verdad.

Mi opinión personal, entre ING Lux y SWQ, me quedo con ING. Lo que pasa, es que al principio del hilo, en ING no permitían abrir cuentas a los españoles, hasta que un día alguien se le encendió la bombilla.

P.D. Una pregunta, para los que estáis más al día.
Se puede hacer una transferencia a la cuenta de SWQ, una persona distinta al beneficiario o titular de la cuenta SWQ.
Digo esto, porque en los Bancos para Forex no se puede.


----------



## fefeq (27 Ago 2012)

Es posible hacer ingreso de dinero en alguna sede fisica fuera de suiza?


----------



## micamor (27 Ago 2012)

fefeq dijo:


> Es posible hacer ingreso de dinero en alguna sede fisica fuera de suiza?



Aunque la pregunta correcta sería, ¿se puede sacar dinero físico?
o solamente se obtiene por transferencia.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Aunque la pregunta correcta sería, ¿se puede sacar dinero físico?
> o solamente se obtiene por transferencia.



No se puede. solo por transferencia a tu cuenta


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Mi opinión personal, entre ING Lux y SWQ, me quedo con ING. Lo que pasa, es que al principio del hilo, en ING no permitían abrir cuentas a los españoles, hasta que un día alguien se le encendió la bombilla.
> 
> .



Tu preferencia por ING lux en lugar de SQ es totalmente respetable, pero no compartida por mi. Te explico mi razonamiento. Uno de los motivos de abrir una cuenta en el extranjero es la de evitar los efectos negativos de algunas cosas raras que puedan pasar (salirse del euro, corralones, etc.). En este hilo ya se ha comentado de que en caso de que España se saliera del Euro, es posible que el gobierno español "intentaría" reconvertir a la nueva moneda, los dineros de los españoles que tienen una cuenta abierta en el extranjero. Y aquí es donde se debe tener en cuenta el país donde se tenga abierta la cuenta. Luxemburgo es un país de la zona euro, y podría ser más "susceptible" a posibles presiones de España; mientras que Suiza no es un país de la zona euro.


----------



## ivanbg (28 Ago 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Tu preferencia por ING lux en lugar de SQ es totalmente respetable, pero no compartida por mi. Te explico mi razonamiento. Uno de los motivos de abrir una cuenta en el extranjero es la de evitar los efectos negativos de algunas cosas raras que puedan pasar (salirse del euro, corralones, etc.). En este hilo ya se ha comentado de que en caso de que España se saliera del Euro, es posible que el gobierno español "intentaría" reconvertir a la nueva moneda, los dineros de los españoles que tienen una cuenta abierta en el extranjero. Y aquí es donde se debe tener en cuenta el país donde se tenga abierta la cuenta. Luxemburgo es un país de la zona euro, y podría ser más "susceptible" a posibles presiones de España; mientras que Suiza no es un país de la zona euro.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Los que ponemos el dinero en SQ no lo hacemos por la rentabilidad, sino por dormir más tranquilos por la noche. Puede que ING Lux tenga "más nombre", pero ante posibles problemas estamos más expuestos en Luxemburgo que en Suiza...


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ago 2012)

Qué podéis decir acerca de lo que he comentado de la estructura de SQ?

Qué os parece que sea una LTD (Sociedad limitada)?

Qué calificación tiene SQ? y Cual tiene ING.luz?

Cuál de las dos tiene mas solvencia y pensáis que puede ofrecer mas garantías para depositar allí los ahorros?

A ver si valoramos entre todos...


----------



## señor eko (28 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Qué calificación tiene SQ? y Cual tiene ING.luz?




¿Qué calificación tenía LEHMAN BROTHERS el día antes de su quiebra? Tenía una calificación crediticia de A para Standard & Poor's.

Espero que esto responda a esa pregunta.


----------



## PCH1111 (28 Ago 2012)

Si eso es cierto pero sería bueno saberlo ¿Que calificación tiene SQ?


----------



## serhost (28 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Qué calificación tenía LEHMAN BROTHERS el día antes de su quiebra? Tenía una calificación crediticia de A para Standard & Poor's.
> 
> Espero que esto responda a esa pregunta.



La verdad es que no la contesta. Aunque todos sabemos que esas agencias manipulan y se equivocan, de referencia, sólo a título informativo, siempre conviene tener algún dato externo si no se conoce la entidad.

Que eso no garantiza nada, pero al menos si la dejan mal y no has encontrado a priori el motivo, al menos puedes seguir indagando.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ago 2012)

La experiencia me ha enseñado que es bueno cuestionar algunas cosas y ser crítico con uno mismo... En este caso, estamos hablando de confiar ahorros a una entidad. Creo que cuanto mas se mire y estudie mejor.

Sería bueno que reflexionemos y veamos sobre la calificación de SQ, La estructura de la compañía, como puede afectar a sus clientes que sea una LTD (sociedad limitada), si la agencia de trade es independiente de SQ bank o si en caso de quiebra del trade puede afectar...

En fin, creo que para no cuestionarse nada nos quedamos como estamos, pero si apostamos por corralitos y corralones no tiene sentido que luego confiemos plenamente en un banco por ser suizo.

Efectivamente los grandes tambien pueden caer, otro ejemplo es el UBS y el creditt suise que tuvieron que rescatarlos, claro que estos son muy grandes y no son ninguna sociedad limitada...

El Gobierno suizo acude al rescate de UBS - CincoDías.com


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> La experiencia me ha enseñado que es bueno cuestionar algunas cosas y ser crítico con uno mismo... En este caso, estamos hablando de confiar ahorros a una entidad. Creo que cuanto mas se mire y estudie mejor.
> 
> Sería bueno que reflexionemos y veamos sobre la calificación de SQ, La estructura de la compañía, como puede afectar a sus clientes que sea una LTD (sociedad limitada), si la agencia de trade es independiente de SQ bank o si en caso de quiebra del trade puede afectar...
> 
> En fin, creo que para no cuestionarse nada nos quedamos como estamos, pero si apostamos por corralitos y corralones no tiene sentido que luego confiemos plenamente en un banco por ser suizo.



Tienes razón en cuanto a analizar las cosas y reflexionar sobre los temas. Me parece interesante lo que comentas sobre la estructura de la compañía, y reconozco una falta de conocimiento en profundidad, por mi parte, sobre el tema. Por ello, me parece interesante profundizar en esto, por parte tuya o de cualquier otro forero con conocimientos sobre el tema.


----------



## vicenmadrid (28 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Qué calificación tenía LEHMAN BROTHERS el día antes de su quiebra? Tenía una calificación crediticia de A para Standard & Poor's.
> 
> Espero que esto responda a esa pregunta.



Tienes razón sobre las agencias de calificación. Sus opiniones y calificaciones hay que tomarlas con muchas reservas.


----------



## Reycobos (28 Ago 2012)

alguien sabe donde se descarga el documento para agregar cotitulares? Porque los links que se han puesto en este post, no funcionan, y en la página del banco no encuentro nada...


----------



## nekcab (28 Ago 2012)

Reycobos dijo:


> alguien sabe donde se descarga el documento para agregar cotitulares? Porque los links que se han puesto en este post, no funcionan, y en la página del banco no encuentro nada...



Entiendo que ya tienes cuenta con ellos.... ¿Y una consulta a su servicio de atención al cliente? Suelen ser muy eficientes (eso sí, no menos de 2 días)


----------



## mecaweto (28 Ago 2012)

Reycobos dijo:


> alguien sabe donde se descarga el documento para agregar cotitulares? Porque los links que se han puesto en este post, no funcionan, y en la página del banco no encuentro nada...



Pues de aqui, de donde siempre se ha bajado:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/forms/contrat_compte_joint_v8_e.pdf

TRADING > Service > Dokumente & Formulare > Formulare TRADING > Service > Dokumente & Formulare > Formulare


----------



## Reycobos (29 Ago 2012)

ya, ya lo había encontrado. Pregunté aquí porque esto es mas rápido... xD, aunque ya lo había encontrado antes de que me contestarais. Estaba leyendo en el grupo de español del swissquote que hace falta entregar 3 formularios DD1, cada uno con el mismo nº de cuenta, pero con una divisa distinta...la verdad es que no se si se ha puesto aquí antes lo de enviar 3 formularios...desde luego no lo he leido, y la palabra dd1 es demasiado corta para usar el buscador. ¿Sabeis si es necesario esto?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2012)

Reycobos dijo:


> ya, ya lo había encontrado. Pregunté aquí porque esto es mas rápido... xD, aunque ya lo había encontrado antes de que me contestarais. Estaba leyendo en el grupo de español del swissquote que hace falta entregar 3 formularios DD1, cada uno con el mismo nº de cuenta, pero con una divisa distinta...la verdad es que no se si se ha puesto aquí antes lo de enviar 3 formularios...desde luego no lo he leido, y la palabra dd1 es demasiado corta para usar el buscador. ¿Sabeis si es necesario esto?



Si, tema hablado, la mayoria declaramos 3 cuentas mediante 3 DD1.


----------



## pumbi1973 (29 Ago 2012)

*Capital Core Tier 1 Swissquote*

Hola, tengo cuenta en SQ desde el año pasado, por ahora todo funciona muy bien, cobro de intereses, transferencias en ambos sentidos, balances semestrales y anuales, etc...

Sobre la solvencia del banco, entiendo que a todos nos preocupa el tamaño del banco, que se trate de un banco dedicado principalmente al Trading y todo lo que ha surgido aquí, pero, ¿habéis visto los informes trimestrales que se publican en la web de SQ, en la parte de "The Company"?

En el último informe podéis ver que el Capital Core Tier 1, lo que miden los famosos test de stress que se hicieron tan famosos en los últimos años, SQ tiene un Capital Core Tier1 del 21,2%, y si veis trimestres anteriores siempre se mueve alrededor de ese valor.

En esta Web podéis ver los bancos españoles, que excepto la Banca March, que está en el 23%, el resto se acerca con dificultad al 9% que ha puesto Bruselas como objetivo de solvencia de los bancos.

Bancos mas solventes de España

Creo que es un dato importante, saber que un % importante del capital del banco es de alta calidad, aunque solamente es un dato más...


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Hola, tengo cuenta en SQ desde el año pasado, por ahora todo funciona muy bien, cobro de intereses, transferencias en ambos sentidos, balances semestrales y anuales, etc...
> 
> Sobre la solvencia del banco, entiendo que a todos nos preocupa el tamaño del banco, que se trate de un banco dedicado principalmente al Trading y todo lo que ha surgido aquí, pero, ¿habéis visto los informes trimestrales que se publican en la web de SQ, en la parte de "The Company"?
> 
> ...



Sí, pero a SQ que agencia la califica? porque no se encuentra por ningún sitio.
Desconocía que una empresa sociedad limitada como es SQ LTD pudiera obtener licencia de banco y operar. Tendrá esto consecuencias o limitaciones?

El fondo de garantía suizo garantiza hasta 100.000 francos suizos, pero estudiando la estructura no sé si la que tiene SQ puede afectar a sus ahorradores. Será mi desconocimiento, pero si se aportan cosas que demuestren seguridad pues...

Tienes una cuenta en suiza, pero que garantías tienes para pensar que es mejor que ING.lux por ejemplo...


----------



## vicenmadrid (29 Ago 2012)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Sobre la solvencia del banco, entiendo que a todos nos preocupa el tamaño del banco, que se trate de un banco dedicado principalmente al Trading y todo lo que ha surgido aquí, pero, ¿habéis visto los informes trimestrales que se publican en la web de SQ, en la parte de "The Company"?
> 
> En el último informe podéis ver que el Capital Core Tier 1, lo que miden los famosos test de stress que se hicieron tan famosos en los últimos años, SQ tiene un Capital Core Tier1 del 21,2%, y si veis trimestres anteriores siempre se mueve alrededor de ese valor.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el dato y por la comparativa con los bancos españoles. Interesante reflexión.


----------



## micamor (29 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, pero a SQ que agencia la califica? porque no se encuentra por ningún sitio.
> Desconocía que una empresa sociedad limitada como es SQ LTD pudiera obtener licencia de banco y operar. Tendrá esto consecuencias o limitaciones?
> 
> El fondo de garantía suizo garantiza hasta 100.000 francos suizos, pero estudiando la estructura no sé si la que tiene SQ puede afectar a sus ahorradores. Será mi desconocimiento, pero si se aportan cosas que demuestren seguridad pues...
> ...




Ya he dicho en otro post, que según FINMA, el supervisor bancario suiso, SQ aparece como S.A, 
http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_f/fbeh.pdf


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otro post, que según FINMA, el supervisor bancario suiso, SQ aparece como S.A,
> http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_f/fbeh.pdf



En estos momentos, yo me fío más de SQ que de cualquier Banco Español...

¿Cuanto españolito medio se ha fiado del director de la sucursal de turno y ha acabado arruinado?

Lo importante es estar bien informado y creo que este hilo nos ha informado a todos perfectamente sobre SQ: Yo estoy tranquilo o


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (29 Ago 2012)

Euroburbuja, deja de dar por c*** en este hilo. Eres un bank-troll y lo sabes.
Refloto un comentario de este infraser allá por el 2010, para degustación de los foreros (y no, Euroburbuja no estaba ironizando cuando lo escribió aunque lo pudiera parecer por patético):



euroburbuja dijo:


> Mi consejo desde la reflexion y varios años leyendo e informandome del tema de la vivienda:
> 
> -Por la experiencia de los ultimos 10 años, la vivienda no baja. se mantie y luego sube.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Euroburbuja, deja de dar por c*** en este hilo. Eres un bank-troll y lo sabes.
> Refloto un comentario de este infraser allá por el 2010, para degustación de los foreros (y no, Euroburbuja no estaba ironizando cuando lo escribió aunque lo pudiera parecer por patético):



Como ya dije, tengo abierto mi *club de fans* para que la gente que quiera hablar de mi entre allí y lo haga. Aquí trato de hablar sobre el hilo, también podría hablar de tu padre o de tu madre, pero me dedico a hablar del hilo sin ofender a nadie.

Está claro que tu solo intervienes para lo mismo. A mí me la suda, solo estas molestando a los que les gusta este hilo y quieren que no se ensucie.

Está claro que tienes el sintoma de se *Euroburfans* 

Pasa por el club y postea libremente.


----------



## vicenmadrid (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> En estos momentos, yo me fío más de SQ que de cualquier Banco Español...
> 
> ¿Cuanto españolito medio se ha fiado del director de la sucursal de turno y ha acabado arruinado?
> 
> Lo importante es estar bien informado y creo que este hilo nos ha informado a todos perfectamente sobre SQ: Yo estoy tranquilo o



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo primero informarse bien y después tomar la decisión que cada uno considere: que decides dejar tu dinero en manos de un banco español, pues totalmente respetable. Que decides llevártelo al extranjero como algunos foreros (entre ellos tu, ivanbg, y yo mismo), pues también igual de respetable. 

Por cierto, yo también estoy más tranquilo desde que abrí mi cuenta y mandé parte de mis ahorros a SQ (otra parte también la tengo en el extranjero, en otras entidades, por aquello de diversificar).


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Alguien que tenga ING LUXEMBURGO, ¿se sabe cuanto es la comisión para transferencias a swissquote?
> 
> Gracias....



Te dije que no cobran nada, pero según sus tarifas

In non-EUR 0.15% from the amount with Min. 5 EUR – max. 120 EUR

en SEPA 0€ pero me imagino que lo preguntaste por transferir a SQ suiza y no se si lo consideran zona SEPA o fuera de la zona Euro...

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_en.pdf


----------



## princelove (29 Ago 2012)

Hola amigas y amigos, he leído mas o menos el tema desde el principio hasta el final y aun tengo muchas dudas, Soy de Venezuela, he aplicado a una cuenta en swissquote y me la han negado, según he leído puedo volver a aplicar. Creo y estoy convencido de que no se como llenar correctamente el formulario; Podrían por favor explicarme de que modo lo llenan y como logran que se la aprueben? (Realmente creo que la información no concuerda y por ello la han negado) Ustedes ya tienen mucha experiencia en ello, de verdad les agradecería muchísimo sus consejos y apoyo en como puedo aplicar de forma correcta.

muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola amigas y amigos, he leído mas o menos el tema desde el principio hasta el final y aun tengo muchas dudas, Soy de Venezuela, he aplicado a una cuenta en swissquote y me la han negado, según he leído puedo volver a aplicar. Creo y estoy convencido de que no se como llenar correctamente el formulario; Podrían por favor explicarme de que modo lo llenan y como logran que se la aprueben? (Realmente creo que la información no concuerda y por ello la han negado) Ustedes ya tienen mucha experiencia en ello, de verdad les agradecería muchísimo sus consejos y apoyo en como puedo aplicar de forma correcta.
> 
> muchísimas gracias de antemano.



Esto va ser mas grande que Rumasa...

Defensa de los afectados por el grupo Nueva Rumasa - PLATAFORMA AFECTADOS NUEVA RUMASA


----------



## dp559 (29 Ago 2012)

Parece que a lo largo de este hilo aparecen dudas sobre la forma juridica de SwissQuote Bank. Cuando abrí la cuenta de ahorro en este banco, digo bien, BANCO, el contrato lo firmé con SwissQuote Bank SA, tal y como consta en la copia de los documentos que recibí en su dia por correo. Es decir, me consta como SOCIEDAD ANONIMA y no como sociedad limitada como me ha parecido leer en algún comentario del hilo.

La legislación española sólo permite el ejercicio de la actividad bancaria a las sociedades anónimas y si no recuerdo mal, (corregidme si me equivoco) la normativa Suiza es igual en ese sentido.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2012)

dp559 dijo:


> Parece que a lo largo de este hilo aparecen dudas sobre la forma juridica de SwissQuote Bank. Cuando abrí la cuenta de ahorro en este banco, digo bien, BANCO, el contrato lo firmé con SwissQuote Bank SA, tal y como consta en la copia de los documentos que recibí en su dia por correo. Es decir, me consta como SOCIEDAD ANONIMA y no como sociedad limitada como me ha parecido leer en algún comentario del hilo.
> 
> La legislación española sólo permite el ejercicio de la actividad bancaria a las sociedades anónimas y si no recuerdo mal, (corregidme si me equivoco) la normativa Suiza es igual en ese sentido.



Tranquilo, es normal. Todos los que participamos en este hilo desde el principio abrimos la cuenta sin problemas y reolviendo las dudas que surgian. Lamentabemente, ha habido una segunda ola de interesados que han sufrido las intoxicaciones interesadas de algunos foreros (que no tiene IBAN, que es una SL, que no tiene fondo de garantia fiable, ...), por lo que esta segunda ola esta llena de dudas y desconfianzas.


----------



## princelove (29 Ago 2012)

Será que hay alguien que sea tan amable y pueda ayudarme un poco sobre como puedo llenar el formulario Online SwissQuote Savings Account correctamente? Si no es mucha molestia. ¡Graciaaas!


----------



## Enterao (30 Ago 2012)

@princelove pues das tus datos y te mandan los papeles . si te lo han rechazado es o porque tu pais esta excluido o por que la compulsa no es aceptable , tendras que ir a un notario.


----------



## nesio (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> en SEPA 0€ pero me imagino que lo preguntaste por transferir a SQ suiza y no se si lo consideran zona SEPA o fuera de la zona Euro...[/url]



Suiza es SEPA: Wikipedia - Single Euro Payments Area.


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

dp559 dijo:


> Parece que a lo largo de este hilo aparecen dudas sobre la forma juridica de SwissQuote Bank. Cuando abrí la cuenta de ahorro en este banco, digo bien, BANCO, el contrato lo firmé con SwissQuote Bank SA, tal y como consta en la copia de los documentos que recibí en su dia por correo. Es decir, me consta como SOCIEDAD ANONIMA y no como sociedad limitada como me ha parecido leer en algún comentario del hilo.
> 
> La legislación española sólo permite el ejercicio de la actividad bancaria a las sociedades anónimas y si no recuerdo mal, (corregidme si me equivoco) la normativa Suiza es igual en ese sentido.



Tengo los papeles de SQ en casa, porque estoy estudiando a este banco para hablar con mayor conocimiento.

Sí, en los papeles aparece el nombre SwissQuote Bank, al igual que en este enlace: 
ÜBER UNS > Überblick > Die Gruppe ÜBER UNS > Überblick > Die Gruppe

Sin embargo, explicando la estructura dice que son LTD (sociedades limitadas)

ÜBER UNS > Corporate Governance > Konzernstruktur und Aktionariat ÜBER UNS > Corporate Governance > Konzernstruktur und Aktionariat

Esto parece incoherente y lo comenté por si alguién podía explicar la estructura de la compañía, pero parece ser que a mas gente tampoco le queda claro...

Tampoco he encontrado nadie que realice ningún estudio ni calificación sobre el banco y la imágen y reputación que tiene SQ es fundamentalmente por el trading...

A lo que vamos, información del registro:

Swissquote Bank, Zürich

Y si entráis el enlace vuelve a aparecer LTD:

Registre du Commerce du Canton de Vaud


yo entiendo que por un lado tenemos a "Swissquote Bank SA" como nombre de la compañía y dentro diferencia a "Swissquote Bank AG" "Swissquote Bank Ltd" y "Swissquote Bank Inc"


----------



## aticus (30 Ago 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola amigas y amigos, he leído mas o menos el tema desde el principio hasta el final y aun tengo muchas dudas, Soy de Venezuela, he aplicado a una cuenta en swissquote y me la han negado, según he leído puedo volver a aplicar. Creo y estoy convencido de que no se como llenar correctamente el formulario; Podrían por favor explicarme de que modo lo llenan y como logran que se la aprueben? (Realmente creo que la información no concuerda y por ello la han negado) Ustedes ya tienen mucha experiencia en ello, de verdad les agradecería muchísimo sus consejos y apoyo en como puedo aplicar de forma correcta.
> 
> muchísimas gracias de antemano.



La verdad no entiendo el motivo (posiblemente radique en que en Venezuela está restringida la salida de divisas) Yo lo rellené sin ningún problema y en menos de una semana recibí por correo toda la documentación que tenía que firmar y el devolverla firmada me quedó la cuenta habilitada. No obstante te recomiendo que te dirijas telefónicamente al departamento de atención al cliente y te resolverán las dudas, son muy atentos.


----------



## nesio (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Y si entráis el enlace vuelve a aparecer LTD:
> 
> Registre du Commerce du Canton de Vaud



En la columna "Rechtsnatur" lo pone bien claro: "*Société anonyme*".


----------



## micamor (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Tengo los papeles de SQ en casa, porque estoy estudiando a este banco para hablar con mayor conocimiento.
> 
> Sí, en los papeles aparece el nombre SwissQuote Bank, al igual que en este enlace:
> ÜBER UNS > Überblick > Die Gruppe ÜBER UNS > Überblick > Die Gruppe
> ...




Parecemos auditores.
Mi primera conclusión, es que SQ es un entramado de empresas.
Y la segunda, efectivamente en su documentación dicen cosas contradictorias.

Así que voy desgranando mi opinión:
1º.- Según este link, quién está declarado como banco es la S.A.
http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_f/fbeh.pdf
Por lo tanto, cuando se firme el contrato, se debe firmar con la S.A

2º.- Mirando ese mismo enlace, se puede ver que hay empresas LTD que son bancos, eso quiere decir que en Suiza no es necesario ser S.A para ser banco.

3º.- En este enlace
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_08052012_f.pdf

Habla del holding como S.A, aunque en otras informaciones aparece como LTD, aquí es donde veo información contradictoria.

4º.- Yo no tengo ninguna duda, que el negocio de trade (forex) lo lleva el banco S.A, el mismo donde se ingresa el dinero.
En este enlace
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q4_2011_f.pdf

Habla de los beneficios de la empresa, y pone en el mismo saco eForex y eBank, así que están en la misma empresa.

Consclusiones:
Puedo pensar que el grupo ha pasado por varias estructuras diferentes.
Actualmente yo creo que su estructura es S.A.

Finalmente, a lo que viene esto, fiarse o no fiarse.
Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, pero se decía en un post anterior, aquí en España, nos estamos fiando de cada elemento que no hay narices.

En Suiza, no creo que dejen montar chiringuitos, en caso de que se corra la fama que un banco ha quebrado o se han largado con su dinero, os podréis imaginar que el negocio Suizo se va la mierda. Las autoridades, intentarán a toda costa mantener la imagen bancaria Suiza intacta. Ya bastante tienen con los americanos y alemanes intentando levantar el secreto bancario, ahora les faltaba un banco que deje sin dinero a sus clientes.


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

Lo había puesto también en el hilo de ING LUX, pero creo que es interesante que este en este hilo:

*Toda la información sobre Swissquote*

Bloomberg: Swissquote Group Holding-Reg 
(SQN SIX Swiss Ex)

o 

Reuters: Swissquote Group Holding SA (SQN.S)

*Rating de todas sus inversiones y riesgo que tiene cada una de ellas valorado por Standard and Poor's*

https://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-...rt_Q4_2011.pdf

*Pagina en la FINMA Suiza:*

FINMA - Search

*Swissquote Bank SA:*

Authorised as bank
Authorised as securities dealer

Y la página de la *"Swiss Banks' and Securities Dealers' Depositor Protection Association"* (cobertura de depósitos Suiza), a la que pertenece Swissquote

Einlagensicherung

*Cuentas de Swissquote a Julio de 2012*

http://www.romandie.com/news/pdf/PDF_Bonne_rstance_de_Swissquote_au_1er_semestre_2012_ROM_270720120707.pdf

Por información de la empresa no será...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Ago 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola amigas y amigos, he leído mas o menos el tema desde el principio hasta el final y aun tengo muchas dudas, Soy de Venezuela, he aplicado a una cuenta en swissquote y me la han negado, según he leído puedo volver a aplicar. Creo y estoy convencido de que no se como llenar correctamente el formulario; Podrían por favor explicarme de que modo lo llenan y como logran que se la aprueben? (Realmente creo que la información no concuerda y por ello la han negado) Ustedes ya tienen mucha experiencia en ello, de verdad les agradecería muchísimo sus consejos y apoyo en como puedo aplicar de forma correcta.
> 
> muchísimas gracias de antemano.



Lo de "he aplicado" es una expresión de la que normalmente no conocemos su significado exacto. ienso:

Ellos abren cuentas para no residentes, conociendo tu pasaporte o documento nacional de identidad que justificas con una compulsa (verificación) por notario y se la envías a ellos. 

Antes debes solicitarlo a ellos, que te enviarán los papeles para rellenar. Si la información NO CONCUERDA ... pues no sé qué habrás hecho. Tienes que preguntarles también si puedes abrirla con nacionalidad venezolana y residencia en...donde sea, Venezuela por defecto. 

Rellenar el formulario es fácil, solo tienes que poner los datos que te piden, puedes elegir idiomas francés, inglés o alemán. 

Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

ivanbg y micamor, Gracias por tomaros la molestia.

SQ ha evolucionado y hay alguna incoherencia al describir su estructura en la web, pero finalmente, me parece que está claro con los enlaces que habéis puesto.


----------



## micamor (30 Ago 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola amigas y amigos, he leído mas o menos el tema desde el principio hasta el final y aun tengo muchas dudas, Soy de Venezuela, he aplicado a una cuenta en swissquote y me la han negado, según he leído puedo volver a aplicar. Creo y estoy convencido de que no se como llenar correctamente el formulario; Podrían por favor explicarme de que modo lo llenan y como logran que se la aprueben? (Realmente creo que la información no concuerda y por ello la han negado) Ustedes ya tienen mucha experiencia en ello, de verdad les agradecería muchísimo sus consejos y apoyo en como puedo aplicar de forma correcta.
> 
> muchísimas gracias de antemano.




Como bien te ha contestado otro forero, debes comprobar que toda la documentación está es correcta.

Sin embargo, tengo que hacer una apreciación.
El banco tiene la potestad de abrir cuenta a quién le parezca.

Por ejemplo: antes ING Lux (que hay un hilo abierto), solo abría cuenta de los habitantes de Luxemburgo y países limítrofes, ahora lo ha ampliado a más países.

Una vez llamé, a un banco Suizo (otro diferente) y me comentaron que solo abrían cuentas a los extranjeros de países limítrofes, digamos porque pueden vivir cerca de la frontera y tener relaciones con ellos, digo yo.

Por eso, es fácil que los europeos tengamos más facilidades para abrir cuentas en suizas que otros, sobre todo cuando aquí en Europa hay libertad de movimiento de capitales (otra cosa es ocultar patrimonio).

Por eso, de forma online, es fácil que para países con restricciones al movimiento de capitales pongan limitaciones.


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

Yo intentaría ponerme en contacto con su servicio al cliente y que ellos te cuenten cual ha sido el problema y sí hay una posible solución:

Contacto SwissQuote

Y a todos aquellos que no se hayan leido todo el foro, les recomiendo que visiten este post donde se pueden descargar un excelente resumen en formato zip

Resumen Swissquote zip


----------



## Enterao (30 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Parecemos auditores.
> Mi primera conclusión, es que SQ es un entramado de empresas.
> Y la segunda, efectivamente en su documentación dicen cosas contradictorias.
> 
> ...





no . la banca suiza es radicalmente distinta al resto . hay muchisimos bancos . y por supuesto que hay chiringuitos y muchos . 

a suiza le suda la polla que algunos de sus bancos quiebren , seguira habiendo demanda para cuentas ocultas..


----------



## vicenmadrid (30 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Lo había puesto también en el hilo de ING LUX, pero creo que es interesante que este en este hilo:
> 
> *Toda la información sobre Swissquote*
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información y por la búsqueda.


----------



## señor eko (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ivanbg y micamor, Gracias por tomaros la molestia.
> 
> SQ ha evolucionado y hay alguna incoherencia al describir su estructura en la web, pero finalmente, me parece que está claro con los enlaces que habéis puesto.



::::::

Oh my god! Será este el fin del trolleo del community manager de la caja hispanistaní??

Crucemos los dedos.


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no . la banca suiza es radicalmente distinta al resto . hay muchisimos bancos . y por supuesto que hay chiringuitos y muchos .
> 
> *a suiza le suda la polla que algunos de sus bancos quiebren , seguira habiendo demanda para cuentas ocultas*..



Sobre todo un minibanco como* SQ con riesgo de ser liquidado* que tiene poco mas de 200 empleados y alto riesgo porque principalmente se dedica al trading y como tenga un mes malo se puede ir a la mierda y no es un "banco sistémico" para rescatarlo. Lo mas seguro es que lo liquidaran. Este riesgo existe y todos lo sabemos que luego nadie se lamente.

*No se han encontrado calificaciones de este banco* ni ningún test oficial, solo ducumentación de su balance publicada por el propio banco.

*Tiene mala respuesta al cliente*, les he hecho alguna consulta que otra y tardan 2 días en contestar! Esta respuesta me parece muy mala. Imaginar que tienes algún problema con la tarjeta, una compra, transferencia...

Esto serían los puntos mas débiles que he encontrado en este minibanco y sobre todo el primero acojona. Vienen años muy duros y de turbulencias en la zona Euro, en casi todos los paises ha habido rescates bancarios, en Suiza (que invierte comprando EUROS) por ejemplo se rescató a UBS y Credit Suisse y sabéis por qué? porque estos si son bancos sistémicos y no se los puede dejar quebrar.

Nuestro modelo ha apostado por la austeridad y optimización de los recursos. Liquidar un banco tan pequeño no daría ningún dolor de cabeza.


*Sí quisiera poner mi dinero en suiza lo haría en un banco sistémico y no en un banquito de juguete de trading. Si tanto les preocupa la seguridad reflexionen en esto un poco. Yo no dormiría tranquilo con mi pasta allí con estos riesgos evidentes que les he dicho.*

Aquí se puede consultar una lista de los bancos sistémicos:

Entidades sistémicas: ¿qué son y cuáles son? | HelpMyCash.com


----------



## PCH1111 (31 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sobre todo un minibanco como* SQ con riesgo de ser liquidado* que tiene poco mas de 200 empleados y alto riesgo porque principalmente se dedica al trading y como tenga un mes malo se puede ir a la mierda y no es un "banco sistémico" para rescatarlo.":XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Esta si que es buena me has alegrado la mañana :XX: O sea que un banco de trading si tiene un mes malo tiene riesgo de ser liquidado:XX:.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

Puede tomarlo a broma, pero tenga claro que como ese minibanco tenga problemas se liquidará sin ningún reparo. 

*A un banco tan pequeño no se le rescata*, solo se rescata a bancos sistémicos. Si usted duda de esto ya demuestra que no tiene ni idea de como funciona esto.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Puede tomarlo a broma, pero tenga claro que como ese minibanco tenga problemas se liquidará sin ningún reparo.
> 
> *A un banco tan pequeño no se le rescata*, solo se rescata a bancos sistémicos. Si usted duda de esto ya demuestra que no tiene ni idea de como funciona esto.



¿Y para que queremos que rescaten a Swissquote en caso de problemas? ))

Mientras la "Swiss Banks' and Securities Dealers' Depositor Protection Association" (cobertura de depósitos Suiza), a la que pertenece Swissquote, nos cubra nuestros depositos, yo voy a dormir la mar de tranquilo todas las noches... Sobre todo teniendo a un Estado como Suiza detras y no ha Españistan

Y sino me crees visita esta pagina: Prima de riesgo hoy | Riesgo país 2012 | datosmacro.com

*Prima de Riesgo España (2012-08-31): 527
Prima de Riesgo Suiza (2012-08-31): -85 (Estais leyendo bien: Es negativa)*

¿Quien tiene fondos para pagar la cobertura de depósitos en caso de que un Banco quiebre? ¿España o Suiza? Me da a mi que en España NO, por eso España no deja quebrar a los Bancos...

Y como nos gustan tanto los Ratings, visitemos la página de Moody's:

*28 Spanish banks downgraded * (25 Junio 2012)
We downgraded the long-term debt and deposit ratings of 28 Spanish banks as well as two issuer ratings by up to four notches. These downgrades come after our three-notch downgrade of Spain's government bond ratings to Baa3 (on review for further downgrade) on 13 June 2012, and also reflect the lowering of most of these banks' standalone credit assessments...

http://www.moodys.com/viewresearchdoc.aspx?docid=PBC_143393

*Jamas había visto tantas perspectivas negativas....* ::::


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Y para que queremos que rescaten a Swissquote en caso de problemas? ))
> 
> Mientras la "Swiss Banks' and Securities Dealers' Depositor Protection Association" (cobertura de depósitos Suiza), a la que pertenece Swissquote, nos cubra nuestros depositos, yo voy a dormir la mar de tranquilo todas las noches... Sobre todo teniendo a un Estado como Suiza detras y no ha Españistan
> 
> ...




He dicho cosas positivas y negativas, usted solo intenta mirar hacia un lado por lo tanto solo tiene un punto de vista y no es objetivo.

Les he dicho mi opinión, de llevar la pasta a Suiza No confiaría en SQ, la depositaría antes en UBS que es un banco sistémico, pero como usted debe tener pasta allí, está encabezonado...


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (31 Ago 2012)

Euroburbuja, empiezas a ser patéticamente entrañable.
Entras a intoxicar el hilo todos los días desde primera hora de la mañana con tus frases asustaviejas basadas en nada y te da igual que te contesten con información contrastada, que a la mañana siguiente vuelve la burra al río.

Te deben pagar por esto o eres un cutre director de sucursal semianalfabeto intentando frenar la salida de capitales de Hispanistán de gente que está hasta los huevos de que nos roben.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> He dicho cosas positivas y negativas, usted solo intenta mirar hacia un lado por lo tanto solo tiene un punto de vista y no es objetivo.
> 
> Les he dicho mi opinión, de llevar la pasta a Suiza No confiaría en SQ, la depositaría antes en UBS que es un banco sistémico, pero como usted debe tener pasta allí, está encabezonado...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿Y quien ha dicho que pongamos todo el dinero en Swissquote? :no::no:

También tenemos ING Luxembourg.... y Bancolchon

¿Quieres que te de el rating de Bancolchon? ) El de mi casa tiene AAA con perspectiva ++


----------



## Acratador (31 Ago 2012)

Trabajara Euroburbuja de becario en el CNI?

Estarán los súper espías ezpañolez tratando de manipular las redes sociales para evitar las fugas de capitales?

Medio en serio, medio en broma ...


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

Gideon's Bubble dijo:


> Euroburbuja, empiezas a ser patéticamente entrañable.
> Entras a intoxicar el hilo todos los días desde primera hora de la mañana con tus frases asustaviejas basadas en nada y te da igual que te contesten con información contrastada, que a la mañana siguiente vuelve la burra al río.
> 
> Te deben pagar por esto o eres un cutre director de sucursal semianalfabeto intentando frenar la salida de capitales de Hispanistán de gente que está hasta los huevos de que nos roben.



Pásate por el club de fans.


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿Y quien ha dicho que pongamos todo el dinero en Swissquote? :no::no:
> 
> ...



quiero que me de el rating de SQ, ese del que usted no habla. quien calla otorga.

Usted elija bancolchón que para sus ahorros de dos ceros es lo que mejor le conviene.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> He dicho cosas positivas y negativas, usted solo intenta mirar hacia un lado por lo tanto solo tiene un punto de vista y no es objetivo.
> 
> Les he dicho mi opinión, de llevar la pasta a Suiza No confiaría en SQ, la depositaría antes en UBS que es un banco sistémico, pero como usted debe tener pasta allí, está encabezonado...





euroburbuja dijo:


> quiero que me de el rating de SQ, ese del que usted no habla. quien calla otorga.
> 
> Usted elija bancolchón que para sus ahorros de dos ceros es lo que mejor le conviene.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Que mi Bancolchon es muy grande! :bla::bla:


----------



## micamor (31 Ago 2012)

*IMPORTANTE*
Primero decir, que creo en la seguridad de los bancos Suizos, muy por encima de los chiringuitos politizados y corruptos españoles.

Pero bueno, como se ha puesto en duda, la credibilidad bancaria Suiza me he puesto a buscar información sobre el fondo de garantía Suiza, y me he encontrado algo que lo logro entender muy bien, o por lo menos me crea dudas, así que aquí van:

El fondo de garantía Suiza cubre solo los depósitos llamados privilegiados.
Pero, ¿las cuentas en Euros son considerados depósitos privilegiados?
En: FINMA - Garantie des dépôts bancaires
podemos encontrar información.

Se considera privilegiado:
*(En francés)*
_"Espèces et billets de banques détenus en Suisse, libellés en CHF et, dans la mesure où ils sont librement convertibles, également en monnaies étrangères "_
*(En Inglés)*
_Domestically held bank notes and coins in CHF or in freely convertible foreign currencies._

NO se considera privilegiado
*(En francés)*
_Papiers monétaires étrangers _
*(En inglés)*
_Foreign money market instruments_


Pregunto: ¿Qué opináis vosotros? Dado que encuentro enredada la definición.

P.D. Entiendo que para estar cubierto debe estar en CH.


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE*
> Primero decir, que creo en la seguridad de los bancos Suizos, muy por encima de los chiringuitos politizados y corruptos españoles.
> 
> Pero bueno, como se ha puesto en duda, la credibilidad bancaria Suiza me he puesto a buscar información sobre el fondo de garantía Suiza, y me he encontrado algo que lo logro entender muy bien, o por lo menos me crea dudas, así que aquí van:
> ...



ivanbg os recomienda bancolchón :XX:


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

Con Foreign money market instruments se refiere a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Money_market

Hay una lista de instrumentos en la página como pueden ser: 

Treasury bills, commercial paper, bankers' acceptances, deposits, certificates of deposit, bills of exchange, repurchase agreements, federal funds, and short-lived mortgage-, asset-backed securities....

Pero que este o no en CHF tu cuenta Savings no influye para que te cubra el Fondo de Garantía Suizo: tu cuenta en SQ esta cubierta por el fondo.

Aquí en España también puedes abrir cuentas en otras divisas y el Fondo te cubre de igual manera.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE*
> Primero decir, que creo en la seguridad de los bancos Suizos, muy por encima de los chiringuitos politizados y corruptos españoles.
> 
> Pero bueno, como se ha puesto en duda, la credibilidad bancaria Suiza me he puesto a buscar información sobre el fondo de garantía Suiza, y me he encontrado algo que lo logro entender muy bien, o por lo menos me crea dudas, así que aquí van:
> ...



He encontrado la respuesta exacta a tu pregunta en: 

*Are deposits denominated in a foreign currency rather than in Swiss Francs also classed as preferential?*
Yes; preferential status applies irrespective of the currency in which the deposit is held. However, the claim is converted into Swiss francs before it is paid out.

¿Los depósitos denominados en moneda extranjera en lugar de en francos suizos también se clasifican como preferenciales?
Sí, el estatus preferencial se aplicará con independencia de la moneda en la que se celebra el depósito. Sin embargo, la reclamación se convierte en francos suizos antes de que sea pagada.

Fuente: "Swiss Banks' and Securities Dealers' Depositor Protection Association"

*Vamos, que están cubiertos todos los fondos, da igual en la moneda en la que estén...*


----------



## micamor (31 Ago 2012)

Duda aclarada




ivanbg dijo:


> He encontrado la respuesta exacta a tu pregunta en:
> 
> *Are deposits denominated in a foreign currency rather than in Swiss Francs also classed as preferential?*
> Yes; preferential status applies irrespective of the currency in which the deposit is held. However, the claim is converted into Swiss francs before it is paid out.
> ...


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Ago 2012)

Suiza está expuesto a la zona Euro

Demasiados euros sobre la espalda del banco central- swissinfo

Si el euro se va a la mierda, Suiza cae al igual que todos.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

Se que el tema ya se ha comentado a lo largo del hilo pero... *¿Cuantos habéis hecho la conversión a CHF o Dolares en vuestra cuenta de Swissquote?*


----------



## pumbi1973 (31 Ago 2012)

Hola, yo he hecho varios cambios EUR / CHF y EUR / USD sin ningún problema, siempre en horario laboral, a partir de las 8:00. El cambio es mucho mejor que el que puedas conseguir en cualquier banco español, ya que te aplica exactamente el cambio oficial que haya en ese mismo instante menos un 0,6%.

Y otra cosa, yo también miré mucha información sobre Swissquote antes de decidirme a abrir la cuenta, cosa que no he hecho en bancos españoles que tengo cuenta ahora mismo, que tienen unos pufos enormes en tasas de morosidad de hipotecas y sobre todo con un % de capital core de calidad bajísimo, en torno al 6%. ¿Por qué cuando abrimos una cuenta o depósito en un banco español solo miramos que nos de el 4,25% de interes, y en este banco ahora resulta que todos queremos saber su rating...?

De verdad, si alguien tiene algún dato que nos pueda alarmar sobre Swissquote que lo diga, por favor, pero no vale decir que sospecha que mañana va a quebrar Swissquote si no tiene ningún indicio de que vaya mal.


----------



## pumbi1973 (31 Ago 2012)

Hola, mirando un poco por internet he encontrado actualizados los ratings de los bancos españoles: http://www.afi.es/afi/htms/sasbe/rating/descarga.pdf

¿En cual de ellos abrimos una cuenta?


Por cierto, para cuentas en divisas (o también euros) tenéis otras opciones en bancos ingleses, que además ofrecen todo lo que suele querer la gente además de solo la cuenta (cuentas de ahorro, depósitos, tarjeta de débito y de crédito). 
En todos se puede abrir cuenta por internet en sus filiales offshore.

- Lloyds TSB: La cuenta la pides por internet y decides si quieres que te la abran en Gibraltar o en las islas del canal. Las condiciones son buenas y las comisiones razonablemente bajas. Te pueden abrir la cuenta en las divisas que quieras, además cada cuenta con un IBAN independiente, en USD, Libras, Euros, cada una con sus chequeras, tarjetas, etc..
Hay limitacion para elegir donde quieres la cuenta en función de en que divisas las quieras.

- Barclays: La cuenta la pides por internet, también decides donde la quieres, aunque con limitaciones también para elegir en función de la divisa. Lo bueno es que en Barclays una de las opciones es que te la abran en su sede de Londres, que parece a priori mejor que en las islas del canal...


----------



## PCH1111 (31 Ago 2012)

Si el euro se va a la mierda....Suiza no se va a la mierda, su moneda, es otra historia, sin irse a la mierda sería un contratiempo. Sabemos que Suiza se está llenando de euros, pero de ahi que se vaya a la mierda... jeje que conclusiones más graciosas...su moneda sufriría un revés, eso si, pero para ello tienen su política monetaria.... También digo que nunca convertiría mis euros en francos suizos ya que van a la par, pero tampoco es mala opción si pensamos en un escenario en pesetas, aunque para eso mejor dejarlo en euros, el riesgo divisa sería menor.


Y sobre tu teoría de que por ser un mini banco da menos seguridad es más de lo mismo, seguimos confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino.

Primero que no es un mini banco.

Segundo,está claro que un banco sistémico es más dificil que sea liquidado, pero no por ser sistémico sino porque su política es la diversificación, pero aún asi, y que? tu sabes lo que significa liquidar un banco?? creo que sinceramente "Euroburbuja" deberías informarte, una vez más. 

Liquidar un banco no significa perder tus ahorros, sino un revés para el Banco, cuando se liquida una sociedad pierden sus ahorros ,aquellos clientes que tienen bonos subordinados, acciones, los que tienen pagarés, deuda en diferentes modalidades del propio banco... pero NUNCA los ahorradores o los que tengan IPF. Por eso rescatar un banco es una estafa a cargo del ciudadano. Por eso Bankia es una estafa y una ruina económica, no así, si se hubiera dejado liquidar, que nunca sería problema para los ahorradores.

Por otra parte además de lo dicho en mi anterior mensaje se ma ha olvidado mencionar que en un banco de trading, el único riesgo es para los inversores, el banco solo actua como comercializador, y sus balances están mucho más saneados por lo dicho anteriormente y porque por supuesto ellos cobran por inversión pero no participan de su riesgo que corre a cuenta del inversor.

En fin que continuen los chistes:XXe verdad nada resulta más gracioso que un ignorante se las de, de "sabelotodo". Como digo, crear dudas siempre es importante, de las dudas siempre se aprende, pero el desconocimiento que te hace decir tonterías como verdades absolutas es realmente ridiculo.:XX:

Algo más de humildad no te iría mal

Saludos


----------



## vicenmadrid (31 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Si el euro se va a la mierda....Suiza no se va a la mierda, su moneda, es otra historia, sin irse a la mierda sería un contratiempo. Sabemos que Suiza se está llenando de euros, pero de ahi que se vaya a la mierda... jeje que conclusiones más graciosas...su moneda sufriría un revés, eso si, pero para ello tienen su política monetaria....
> 
> *Totalmente de acuerdo. Creo que es precipitado decir que si el Euro "peta" también lo haría el franco suizo.*
> 
> ...



*Creo que has dejado claro unas cuantas cosas. Te felicito*


----------



## kikeelguapo (31 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro pero os he estado leyendo y de hecho he abierto cuenta en SWQ. Mi pregunta es la siguiente?
Habeís presentado forumulario DD1? Sabeis si comprueba el BDE la fecha de apertura de la cuenta porque yo pienso presentar el DD! pero se me ha pasado el mes por trabajo y luego vacaciones?
Un saludo a todos...


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

kikeelguapo dijo:


> Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro pero os he estado leyendo y de hecho he abierto cuenta en SWQ. Mi pregunta es la siguiente?
> Habeís presentado forumulario DD1? Sabeis si comprueba el BDE la fecha de apertura de la cuenta porque yo pienso presentar el DD! pero se me ha pasado el mes por trabajo y luego vacaciones?
> Un saludo a todos...



En teoria tienes un mes para presentar los DD1, pero no creo que pase nada porque los presentes con 1 mes y medio...

Lo importante es presentarlo. Llama al Banco de España y quedate tranquilo o


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Sep 2012)

Por favor, para aquellos que hayan hecho una transferencia desde SQB, me pueden indicar qué detalle han puesto en donde indica "Correspondent" ?

(Bank code entiendo que es el BIC, pero Correspondent?? eso que é lo que é??)

Por otro lado, hace falta poner la dirección del beneficiario para que la transferencia se realice correctamente?? Y además, eso de que me pregunten país... pues vaya no?

Gracias y saludo a todos


----------



## DonPimpon (3 Sep 2012)

Hola de nuevo,

Me he puesto en contacto con SQ porque me dijeron que me faltaba el 'EU form', que el forero aticus me señaló:



aticus dijo:


> Supongo que será este:
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf



La cuestión es que pensaba que esto no era obligatorio, pero me acaban de contestar esto:

_Furthermore, we kindly inform you that the return of the
declaration form "Authorisation for disclosure procedure
with regard to EU regulation on savings income taxation" is
mandatory. _

Vosotros lo habéis rellenado???? :ouch:


----------



## princelove (3 Sep 2012)

aticus dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo el motivo (posiblemente radique en que en Venezuela está restringida la salida de divisas) Yo lo rellené sin ningún problema y en menos de una semana recibí por correo toda la documentación que tenía que firmar y el devolverla firmada me quedó la cuenta habilitada. No obstante te recomiendo que te dirijas telefónicamente al departamento de atención al cliente y te resolverán las dudas, son muy atentos.



Hola, Muchísimas gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo y la amabilidad para responderme.. 

realmente me parece muy curioso por que a un amigo aquí en Venezuela le aceptaron la solicitud y yo la presente dos veces y fue negada.

Siendo que Venezuela no se encuentra incluida en esa tal lista de países prohibidos, son unos racistas de capitales.. haha! Broma para no amargarse.

Como dices contigo ha sido realmente muy fácil al igual que a todos los fieles del foro.

En que Idioma contestan? Ingles, español, aleman? Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## princelove (3 Sep 2012)

Hola, Lo que yo me sigo preguntando como un novato en esto es:

Al llenar el formulario tengo que indicar que tengo mucho dinero para que me la acepten? Tengo que seleccionar únicamente cuenta de ahorros o tengo que añadir otro uso para la cuenta? Tengo que indicar que usare la cuenta solo con fines personales y ahorros? Realmente esté tema sobre cuenta en suiza está como para un libro. Hasta luego!


----------



## ivanbg (3 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Me he puesto en contacto con SQ porque me dijeron que me faltaba el 'EU form', que el forero aticus me señaló:
> 
> ...



Yo renuncie al secreto bancario así que sí, se la envie a Swissquote... no tenia ni idea de que fuera obligatoria...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo renuncie al secreto bancario así que sí, se la envie a Swissquote... no tenia ni idea de que fuera obligatoria...



Inicialmente no lo era, el secreto bancario era la opción por defecto en el caso de no enviar dicho impreso, como yo hice. (actualizo y aclaro: yo no envie el impreso y nunca me lo han pedido)


----------



## kikeelguapo (3 Sep 2012)

Hola.Yo no mandé el impreso y tengo la cuenta abierta. Saludos...


----------



## eufcb5 (4 Sep 2012)

saludos foreros de swissquote tengo varias preguntas para los que han hecho transferencias cuantos dias tardan desde españa a suiza??y desde suiza a españa? 
desde españa ha sido suficiente con el IBAN y el BIC de mi cuenta SQ Te piden algo mas los suizos aparte de eso para hacer a la inversa es decir SQ al banco espñaol?? gracias a todos


----------



## aticus (4 Sep 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola, Muchísimas gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo y la amabilidad para responderme..
> 
> realmente me parece muy curioso por que a un amigo aquí en Venezuela le aceptaron la solicitud y yo la presente dos veces y fue negada.
> 
> ...



Te responden en el idioma que le preguntes (alemán, inglés, francés e italiano) ocasionalmente por teléfono te responden en español, supongo que depende de si está disponible la hispano parlante que tienen. Salu2


----------



## aticus (4 Sep 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> saludos foreros de swissquote tengo varias preguntas para los que han hecho transferencias cuantos dias tardan desde españa a suiza??y desde suiza a españa?
> desde españa ha sido suficiente con el IBAN y el BIC de mi cuenta SQ Te piden algo mas los suizos aparte de eso para hacer a la inversa es decir SQ al banco espñaol?? gracias a todos



Desde España a Suiza 2 días hábiles, lo mismo desde Suiza a España.
En los dos casos es suficiente con el IBAN y el SWIFT


----------



## aticus (4 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Me he puesto en contacto con SQ porque me dijeron que me faltaba el 'EU form', que el forero aticus me señaló:
> 
> ...



Yo lo envié porque entendí en ese momento que había que hacerlo como requisito (Supongo que para lavarse las manos en caso re reclamo posterior)


----------



## aticus (4 Sep 2012)

princelove dijo:


> Hola, Lo que yo me sigo preguntando como un novato en esto es:
> 
> Al llenar el formulario tengo que indicar que tengo mucho dinero para que me la acepten? Tengo que seleccionar únicamente cuenta de ahorros o tengo que añadir otro uso para la cuenta? Tengo que indicar que usare la cuenta solo con fines personales y ahorros? Realmente esté tema sobre cuenta en suiza está como para un libro. Hasta luego!



No tienes que indicar la cantidad que vas a enviar. En el cuestionario que rellenas online tienes que indicar tu profesión, tus activos aproximados y el valor de tu casa, me imagino que será para clasificarte con un perfil en su base de datos. Esto lo creo ya que una vez habilitada la cuenta accedes a "Myprofile" donde tienes todos tus datos que puedes modificar y aparece uno llamado "recommentation number" que por lo que he visto en este foro no es el mismo para todos y no se puede modificar.
Salu2


----------



## aticus (4 Sep 2012)

kikeelguapo dijo:


> Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro pero os he estado leyendo y de hecho he abierto cuenta en SWQ. Mi pregunta es la siguiente?
> Habeís presentado forumulario DD1? Sabeis si comprueba el BDE la fecha de apertura de la cuenta porque yo pienso presentar el DD! pero se me ha pasado el mes por trabajo y luego vacaciones?
> Un saludo a todos...



Yo lo había enviado por correo y me lo devolvieron con la indicación "tiene que presentarlo en modelo oficial" luego lo presenté online en la web del Banco de España (cosa harto difícil) dado su nivel de seguridad, después de varios intentos y varias actualizaciones de software. Evidentemente que ya estaba fuera de plazo, obtuve la copia mía online también con el correspondiente registro de entrada, han pasado mas de 60 días y no me han dicho nada.
salu2


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo renuncie al secreto bancario así que sí, se la envie a Swissquote... no tenia ni idea de que fuera obligatoria...





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Inicialmente no lo era, el secreto bancario era la opción por defecto en el caso de no enviar dicho impreso, como yo hice. (actualizo y aclaro: yo no envie el impreso y nunca me lo han pedido)





kikeelguapo dijo:


> Hola.Yo no mandé el impreso y tengo la cuenta abierta. Saludos...





aticus dijo:


> Yo lo envié porque entendí en ese momento que había que hacerlo como requisito (Supongo que para lavarse las manos en caso re reclamo posterior)



Si la cuestión es que tengo la cuenta abierta y funcionando, además que ese impreso no me venía en el 'pack de bienvenida'

Lo envío? No lo envío? Lo del secreto bancario me da igual, mi dinero es limpio y no tengo nada que ocultar, pero tambien me gustaría estar un poco protegido (poner trabas) en caso de... :cook:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Si la cuestión es que tengo la cuenta abierta y funcionando, además que ese impreso no me venía en el 'pack de bienvenida'
> 
> Lo envío? No lo envío? Lo del secreto bancario me da igual, mi dinero es limpio y no tengo nada que ocultar, pero tambien me gustaría estar un poco protegido (poner trabas) en caso de... :cook:



Si te lo han pedido explicitamente debes enviarlo, punto.
Si no te lo han pedido debes hacerlo unicamente si quieres renunciar al secreto bancario.

Si lo que realmente preguntas es si debes renunciar o no a dicho secreto, busca en el hilo, se hablo y discutio ampliamente de los pros y contras de las dos opciones y, como siempre, no hubo consenso. Todo tenemos el dinero limpio y declarado, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con renunciar o mantener el secreto bancario. Es mas sobre que escenarios prevees y si consideras el estado amigo tuyo o no.


----------



## Matt88 (4 Sep 2012)

*Transferencia de USD a Swissquote: SOLUCIONADO PERFECTAMENTE*



Matt88 dijo:


> Transferencia de USD a Swissquote:
> Mi experiencia no ha sido buena. Habré cometido algún error de pompero puro... A ver si entre todos lo aclaramos.
> Tengo en mi Caja una cuenta abierta en USD. Ordeno una transferencia de USD a mi cuenta de Swq y.....sorpresa: Me aparecen CHF.
> Yo quería tener USD no CHF.
> ...




SOLUCIONADO PERFECTAMENTE
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Después de ponernme en contacto con ellos indicándoles mi descontento con la operación se pusieron en contacto tfnico 1º y luego vía mensajes en la web. Me ofrecieron varias posibilidades. Reclamar a Citibank e intentar que ellos devolvieran lo cobrado. Devolver la trf a Citibank y q me devolvieran los USD a mi cuenta (dejando claro q no garantizaban el buen fin de la operación).
Quedamos en intentar la 1ª opción y luego la 2ª.
El viernes me llamaron diciendo que ellos asumían las diferencias::::: y que me ingresarían los todos los .-USD en mi cuenta.
Dicho y hecho: Esta mañana lo he comprobado y alli están. LOS USD enteritos!!!

Aunque la operación se ha alargado en el tiempo, la verdad es que daba por perdidos los USD de la comisión.

Gracias SQB. Good Job.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *Si te lo han pedido explicitamente debes enviarlo, punto.*
> Si no te lo han pedido debes hacerlo unicamente si quieres renunciar al secreto bancario.
> 
> Si lo que realmente preguntas es si debes renunciar o no a dicho secreto, busca en el hilo, se hablo y discutio ampliamente de los pros y contras de las dos opciones y, como siempre, no hubo consenso. Todo tenemos el dinero limpio y declarado, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con renunciar o mantener el secreto bancario. Es mas sobre que escenarios prevees y si consideras el estado amigo tuyo o no.



Sigo sin ver por qué es una obligación, al abrir la cuenta me daban las 2 opciones muy claritas a) o b), y yo elegí a)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Sigo sin ver por qué es una obligación, al abrir la cuenta me daban las 2 opciones muy claritas a) o b), y yo elegí a)



Correcto, yo también elegí a) y no envié nada. Pero según parece a alguien que ha abierto la cuenta hace poco le han pedido explícitamente el impreso, entiendo que en ese caso es obligatorio contestarles indicando la opción que eliges, no?


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Correcto, yo también elegí a) y no envié nada. Pero según parece a *alguien que ha abierto la cuenta hace poco le han pedido explícitamente el impreso*, entiendo que en ese caso es obligatorio contestarles indicando la opción que eliges, no?



A alguien más aparte de a mí?

Ya les he puesto otro enquiry preguntando por qué no puedo permanecer en 'a'. Si no hay más ******** pues envío la autorización y me paso a 'b', pero por lo menos que me expliquen por qué...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (5 Sep 2012)

> Si entrais en vuestra cuenta de swissquote y accedeis a la pestaña de My profile (en la columna de la izquierda), vereis que podemos actualizar nuestros datos. El caso es que en el primer recuadro,llamado account holder information, ademas de todos los datos de nombre y pass, viene un apartado llamado Recommendation number, y ahí vienen cuatro letras en minuscula y dos numeros, algo asi como asdf12.






> No tengo ni idea de que puede ser eso, si es un numero de control o que... No se puede editar ni cambiar. A ver si algun forero sabe para que es.






aticus dijo:


> Esto lo creo ya que una vez habilitada la cuenta accedes a "Myprofile" donde tienes todos tus datos que puedes modificar y aparece uno llamado "recommentation number" que por lo que he visto en este foro no es el mismo para todos y no se puede modificar.
> Salu2





Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> UP!!! Sabe alguien algo de esto?




Continuan las dudas con el recommendantion number... ¿nadie sabe nada de ello?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> A alguien más aparte de a mí?
> 
> Ya les he puesto otro enquiry preguntando por qué no puedo permanecer en 'a'. Si no hay más ******** pues envío la autorización y me paso a 'b', pero por lo menos que me expliquen por qué...



Perdona, me he perdido. ¿Quieres decir que te diste de alta hace tiempo sin especificar la renuncia al secreto bancario (opcion por defecto), y que ahora te han escrito para pedirte el impreso?

Si es asi no me preocuparia demasiado y se lo enviaria con la misma opcion, no veo ninguna diferencia entre optar por el secreto bancario por omision o hacerlo explicitamente, a efectos legales o fiscales, se entiende.


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Perdona, me he perdido. ¿Quieres decir que te diste de alta hace tiempo sin especificar la renuncia al secreto bancario (opcion por defecto), y que ahora te han escrito para pedirte el impreso?
> 
> Si es asi no me preocuparia demasiado y se lo enviaria con la misma opcion, no veo ninguna diferencia entre optar por el secreto bancario por omision o hacerlo explicitamente, a efectos legales o fiscales, se entiende.



La cuestión es que el impreso que me pedían era para pasar a la opción B, no para elegir (si léeis el impreso, lo veréis: http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf )

Vamos, que primero me dicen (3 veces) que era obligatorio: la primera vez que se ponen en contacto conmigo para darme la bienvenida por la cuenta, cuando envío el joint account agreement para meter a mi mujer, y cuando les pregunto si ya les ha llegado los papeles:



> Furthermore, we kindly inform you that the return of the
> declaration form "Authorisation for disclosure procedure
> with regard to EU regulation on savings income taxation" is
> mandatory.



Y cuando ya les digo directamente que por qué me obligaban a pasar a la opción B cuando yo elegí la opción A al abrir la cuenta, me responden que ya no es obligatorio :bla:



> We kindly inform you that the EU declaration form is* not*
> mandatory. However, further information regarding both
> possibilities (A and B) are available on our website
> on "Trading", "Services", *********s & Forms", "Legal
> information" and "EU Taxation of Savings Income".



Sin ninguna explicación, típica actitud de la zona


----------



## ivanbg (5 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> La cuestión es que el impreso que me pedían era para pasar a la opción B, no para elegir (si léeis el impreso, lo veréis: http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf )
> 
> Vamos, que primero me dicen (3 veces) que era obligatorio: la primera vez que se ponen en contacto conmigo para darme la bienvenida por la cuenta, cuando envío el joint account agreement para meter a mi mujer, y cuando les pregunto si ya les ha llegado los papeles:
> 
> ...



Aclarado el tema entonces: No es obligatorio.


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Sep 2012)

Ya, lo que me jode es que me dijeran primero que sí, no se que motivos tendrían...

A lo mejor querían evitarme líos con el fisco porque a los españoles no nos ven muy espabilados ::


----------



## ivanbg (5 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Ya, lo que me jode es que me dijeran primero que sí, no se que motivos tendrían...
> 
> A lo mejor querían evitarme líos con el fisco porque a los españoles no nos ven muy espabilados ::



La verdad es que es raro que te dijeran eso... A mi por ejemplo, en ningún momento se han puesto en contacto conmigo, ni una llamadita... Con las ganas que tenia yo de hablar en Spanglish :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Sep 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Ya, lo que me jode es que me dijeran primero que sí, no se que motivos tendrían...
> 
> A lo mejor querían evitarme líos con el fisco porque a los españoles no nos ven muy espabilados ::



Muy interesante lo que explicas. Es posible que sea lo que tu dices, que preventivamente de cara a la avalancha de españoles desorientados que les escribirán la próxima primavera (al hacer la declaración de renta) quieran simplificarse las cosas.

O que descontando el hundimiento económico de España y las medidas de presión que España intentará de cara a obtener datos, prefieran obtener el mayor numero posible de Bs) de cara a poder dar carnaza a hacienda sin tener que pelearse ni incumplir acuerdos. Si 3 de cada 4 españoles swissquteros optan por b), todos contentos: los clientes, el banco y hacienda. Por lo que intentan sugerir la b) para que los despistados firmen sin darle muchas vueltas.

Inicialmente había considerado que fuera un error humano de la primera persona que te respondió, pero el hecho de que exista un impreso (nuevo?) específico para renunciar a la opción a) y no te ofrezcan el impreso de elegir opción, lo descarta.

Una última pregunta: ¿cuando te diste de alta? ¿en la primera hola de foreros de mayo o mas tarde?


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Sep 2012)

Más tarde, llevaré con la cuenta 1 mes, así que soy de los últimos (los de la avalancha)


----------



## niño de los tanques (5 Sep 2012)

Cotitular en SQB.
No consigo localizar a la cotitular de mi cuenta. Si alguien que tenga su cuenta con más de un titular me puede indicar como ha localizado sus datos en la web se lo agradece-ré. En mi caso solo obtengo los mios al acceder a la cuenta. Por supuesto que cumplimenté el formulario joint account y envié el DNI del cotitular debidamente compulsado. Tampoco le han enviado el nivel 3 de coordenadas ni su usuario y contraseña.
Para poder acceder a la cuenta tiene que hacerlo con mis contraseñas y considero que no es adecuado.
Gracias


----------



## ivanbg (5 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cotitular en SQB.
> No consigo localizar a la cotitular de mi cuenta. Si alguien que tenga su cuenta con más de un titular me puede indicar como ha localizado sus datos en la web se lo agradece-ré. En mi caso solo obtengo los mios al acceder a la cuenta. Por supuesto que cumplimenté el formulario joint account y envié el DNI del cotitular debidamente compulsado. Tampoco le han enviado el nivel 3 de coordenadas ni su usuario y contraseña.
> Para poder acceder a la cuenta tiene que hacerlo con mis contraseñas y considero que no es adecuado.
> Gracias



No aparece por ningun lado, pero en caso de 'problemas', tiene derecho a actuar con las mismas potestades que el titular... Si has enviado el impreso de Joint Account...

Para quedarte tranquilo, ponles un e-mail, que seguro que te lo confirman...


----------



## DonPimpon (6 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cotitular en SQB.
> No consigo localizar a la cotitular de mi cuenta. Si alguien que tenga su cuenta con más de un titular me puede indicar como ha localizado sus datos en la web se lo agradece-ré. En mi caso solo obtengo los mios al acceder a la cuenta. Por supuesto que cumplimenté el formulario joint account y envié el DNI del cotitular debidamente compulsado. Tampoco le han enviado el nivel 3 de coordenadas ni su usuario y contraseña.
> Para poder acceder a la cuenta tiene que hacerlo con mis contraseñas y considero que no es adecuado.
> Gracias



A mi me pasó lo mismo, tienes que preguntarles directamente para confirmar que está como cotitular.

Y sí, no envian ni la level 3 card ni pollas


----------



## LoboDeMar (6 Sep 2012)

Entro
Saludo
Os comento que de momento en 4 meses, la experiencia está siendo satisfactoria y sin problemas
Pregunto si ha llegado ya el momento de comprar más francos o dólares
Le digo a Euriborfree que es un gañán asustaviejas, que ya empieza a cantar mucho
Y me voy


----------



## LoboDeMar (6 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> quiero que me de el rating de SQ, ese del que usted no habla. quien calla otorga.
> 
> Usted elija bancolchón que para sus ahorros de dos ceros es lo que mejor le conviene.



Euroburbuja me recuerda mucho en su linea y profundidad de razonamiento a ex-burbujista. ¿Sus acordáis? ¿A alguien más le pasa?




ivanbg dijo:


> Se que el tema ya se ha comentado a lo largo del hilo pero... *¿Cuantos habéis hecho la conversión a CHF o Dolares en vuestra cuenta de Swissquote?*



Levanto la patita.
Comisión, si no recuerdo mal, del 0,6%.
Eso sí, hay que ejecutarla durante la sesión del FOREX, mientras esté abierto el mercado.



Matt88 dijo:


> SOLUCIONADO PERFECTAMENTE
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Después de ponernme en contacto con ellos indicándoles mi descontento con la operación se pusieron en contacto tfnico 1º y luego vía mensajes en la web. Me ofrecieron varias posibilidades. Reclamar a Citibank e intentar que ellos devolvieran lo cobrado. Devolver la trf a Citibank y q me devolvieran los USD a mi cuenta (dejando claro q no garantizaban el buen fin de la operación).
> ...



Igualito igualito que en cualquier banco español. Es en esos detalles donde se ve la calidad de un servicio.



DonPimpon dijo:


> A alguien más aparte de a mí?
> 
> Ya les he puesto otro enquiry preguntando por qué no puedo permanecer en 'a'. Si no hay más ******** pues envío la autorización y me paso a 'b', pero por lo menos que me expliquen por qué...



Compi, me parece recordar que a ciertos clientes les pedían más información que al cliente común. Si ocupas un cargo público o en el caso de que ejerzas determinadas profesiones, creo que había que hacer trámites adicionales para asegurar en la medida de lo posible la procedencia lícita de los fondos. A ver si va a ir por ahí el tema...


----------



## LoboDeMar (6 Sep 2012)

*Off-topic*

Perdonaz por el off-topic, pero en este hilo lo descubrí y pregunto aquí por si alguien sabe.

¿Alguien ha conseguido recibir el pack de bienvenida de Internaxx.lu?

Ya lo he intentado dos veces. No se produce ningún error, nunca llego a ninguna página de confirmación de final de la solicitud, y ni recibo mail de alguno ni, lógicamente, nada por correo postal. ¿A alguien más le ha pasado? ¿Firefoxada a la vista?


----------



## niño de los tanques (6 Sep 2012)

SQB Cambio de euro a USD.
Espero el cambio a 1,32 para Validate el Change. Una pregunta chorra porque será mi primer Change. Al teclear Validate pide alguna coordenada o no pide nada y hace el cambio sin más.
Gracias por la información.


----------



## ivanbg (6 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Euroburbuja me recuerda mucho en su linea y profundidad de razonamiento a ex-burbujista. ¿Sus acordáis? ¿A alguien más le pasa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, no me parece excesivo un 0,6%... Tengo el dedo en el boton del panico... :no:


----------



## amdrd (7 Sep 2012)

*depositos en swissquote?*

Una vez que se ha llevado dinero a Swissquote, ¿como puede invertirse si uno no es experto en forex? 

Me refiero si hay depositos o IPF al estilo de los bancos habituales, sin riesgo

¿que rentabilidad ofrecen?


----------



## micamor (7 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> Una vez que se ha llevado dinero a Swissquote, ¿como puede invertirse si uno no es experto en forex?
> 
> Me refiero si hay depositos o IPF al estilo de los bancos habituales, sin riesgo
> 
> ¿que rentabilidad ofrecen?



La rentabilidad y el riesgo son inversamente proporcionales.

La mejor rentabilidad, bonos griegos.
La peor, bancos suizos.


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> Una vez que se ha llevado dinero a Swissquote, ¿como puede invertirse si uno no es experto en forex?
> 
> Me refiero si hay depositos o IPF al estilo de los bancos habituales, sin riesgo
> 
> ¿que rentabilidad ofrecen?



A mi me interesa tambien el tema. Se que hace unos años Swissquote compro http://www.ac-markets.com/

pero me da un poco de respeto el tema del Forex, futuros y demás.

En esta página tienes detallado a que se dedican:

Swissquote > Products

Si alguien esta con ellos, me interesaría que nos comentará que tal le va


----------



## micamor (7 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> A mi me interesa tambien el tema. Se que hace unos años Swissquote compro http://www.ac-markets.com/
> 
> pero me da un poco de respeto el tema del Forex, futuros y demás.
> 
> ...




Yo llevo un par de años estudiando temas de Forex, tengo cuenta con Duskascopy. Es un juego de suma cero, es decir igual que el poker.
Se trata de tener intuición, suerte y no tengo claro si de algo más.
El forex no es para invertir. Hay muchos anuncios en internet, dado que los únicos que ganan dinero son los brokers, por el tema de las comisiones.
Por cierto, hay muchos profesores explicando lo fácil que es ganar dinero con el forex, no entiendo, si es tan fácil que coño hacen dando cursos.


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de años estudiando temas de Forex, tengo cuenta con Duskascopy. Es un juego de suma cero, es decir igual que el poker.
> Se trata de tener intuición, suerte y no tengo claro si de algo más.
> El forex no es para invertir. Hay muchos anuncios en internet, dado que los únicos que ganan dinero son los brokers, por el tema de las comisiones.
> Por cierto, hay muchos profesores explicando lo fácil que es ganar dinero con el forex, no entiendo, si es tan fácil que coño hacen dando cursos.



Yo me lo estoy pensando, pero me gustaría "entrenar" un poco antes de meterme en este mundo... El apalancamiento me acojona :8:


----------



## ProfePaco (7 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo me lo estoy pensando, pero me gustaría "entrenar" un poco antes de meterme en este mundo... El apalancamiento me acojona :8:



no son tiempos para especular, son tiempos para prepararse para lo que pueda pasar, ya ganarás dinero cuando pase todo este marrón, si pasa, dentro de unos 5 años.

ahora sugiero prepararse para un gran batacazo: oro, plata, swissquote, ING LX y bancolchón... y buenas fiestas con los billetes que te queden en la mano..


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> no son tiempos para especular, son tiempos para prepararse para lo que pueda pasar, ya ganarás dinero cuando pase todo este marrón, si pasa, dentro de unos 5 años.
> 
> ahora sugiero prepararse para un gran batacazo: oro, plata, swissquote, ING LX y bancolchón... y buenas fiestas con los billetes que te queden en la mano..



Estoy de acuerdo contigo pero... ¿No crees que sea buen momento para entrar en bolsa cuando este en su punto más bajo?

Pensaba dedicar a la "especulación" un 15% de mis ahorros... :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo pero... ¿No crees que sea buen momento para entrar en bolsa cuando este en su punto más bajo?
> 
> Pensaba dedicar a la "especulación" un 15% de mis ahorros... :



Yo tengo en bolsa una parte de los ahorros porque arrastro algunas acciones con perdidas y no tengo nada con que compensarlas (también porque tener una parte en acciones extranjeras es otra forma de protección anticorralito y antidevaluacion).

Pero creo que aun no estamos en mínimos, mi referencia (despues de leer a Maloney) es el ratio S&P/GOLD, cuando acabe de bajar hasta niveles de 1928, entonces cambiare metales por acciones, a saco, excepto que el madmax se haya hecho realidad.


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo tengo en bolsa una parte de los ahorros porque arrastro algunas acciones con perdidas y no tengo nada con que compensarlas (también porque tener una parte en acciones extranjeras es otra forma de protección anticorralito y antidevaluacion).
> 
> Pero creo que aun no estamos en mínimos, mi referencia (despues de leer a Maloney) es el ratio S&P/GOLD, cuando acabe de bajar hasta niveles de 1928, entonces cambiare metales por acciones, a saco, excepto que el madmax se haya hecho realidad.



No me acordaba de ese ratio: :Aplauso:







The current S&P 500-to-gold ratio is about 0.778. To hit the ratio’s post-war low of 0.17, witnessed in the summer of 1980, the S&P 500 would either have to fall by about 78% or gold would have to rise to approximately $7,850/oz (or some combination of the two). 

Looking back at the entire history of the S&P 500 and its predecessor indices (see chart below), the ratio was as low as 0.156 in 1878 and was consistently under 0.5 for half a century. To reach the 1878 low, the S&P 500 would either need to fall by over 80% or gold would need to rise to roughly $8,800/oz (or some combination of the two).


----------



## LoboDeMar (7 Sep 2012)

Muy interesante esa ratio.

Duda de absoluto ijnorante:

Si uno hace cambios de divisa y fruto de esos cambios obtiene ganancias, ¿cómo tributan? ¿cómo se incluye luego en la declaración?

¿Cuándo se considera que hay ganancias, al hacer "ida y vuelta" al euro? P.ej: 1º Cambias de € a CHF y 2º de CHF a €.

¿O basta sólo una "ida"? P.ej: 1º Cambias de € a CHF y en cierta fecha se hace una conversión al valor actual en € y se determina entonces el aumento/decremento.

Me refiero al caso general, no centrándome en sólo en SQB.


----------



## minosabe (8 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Perdonaz por el off-topic, pero en este hilo lo descubrí y pregunto aquí por si alguien sabe.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha conseguido recibir el pack de bienvenida de Internaxx.lu?
> 
> Ya lo he intentado dos veces. No se produce ningún error, nunca llego a ninguna página de confirmación de final de la solicitud, y ni recibo mail de alguno ni, lógicamente, nada por correo postal. ¿A alguien más le ha pasado? ¿Firefoxada a la vista?



Yo he llegado ya a enviar los papeles que me imprimí por correo certificado. Tan certificado que han pasado dos semanas y no recibo respuesta. Espero no tener que volver a repetir el proceso.


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Sep 2012)

Cambio de euros a CHF.

Alguien puede recomendarme un cambio que sea realista? Gracias


----------



## ivanbg (10 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cambio de euros a CHF.
> 
> Alguien puede recomendarme un cambio que sea realista? Gracias



¿Te refieres a la tasa de cambio de SQ?:


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Sep 2012)

Efectivamente, he seguido la tasa de cambio desde 15.08.12 y se ha movido entre 1,194 y 1.196. Hoy, ha estado en 1,203. Saludos


----------



## ivanbg (10 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Efectivamente, he seguido la tasa de cambio desde 15.08.12 y se ha movido entre 1,194 y 1.196. Hoy, ha estado en 1,203. Saludos



si te sirve de algo, la tasa de cambio oficial en España se publica en el BOE. Por ejemplo:

Resolución de 6 de septiembre de 2012, del Banco de España, por la que se publican los cambios del euro correspondientes al día 6 de septiembre de 2012, publicados por el Banco Central Europeo, que tendrán la consideración de cambios oficiales, de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en el artículo 36 de la Ley 46/1998, de 17 de diciembre, sobre la Introducción del Euro.

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/09/07/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-11408.pdf

Y es:* 1 euro = 1,2049 francos suizos*

Pero ya sabes como son los bancos... :abajo:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cambio de euros a CHF.
> 
> Alguien puede recomendarme un cambio que sea realista? Gracias




Te refieres a eso? : EURCHF=X: Summary for EUR/CHF- Yahoo! Finance

Cada día hay un precio de apertura, uno de cierre y las oscilaciones intradía, consúltalo en cualquier web como la de Yahoo.


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 Sep 2012)

Ayer oí en la radio que el EUR/USD estaba en máximos de los ¿4?¿5?, no recuerdo, últimos meses.

¿Buen momento de comprar algunos dólares? ¿Qué pensáis?

¿Y del CHF se sabe algo? ¿Lo devalúan o no lo devalúan más? Iba a comprar más, pero me mantenía a la espera y así llevo ya como 3 meses largos. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## blitz47 (11 Sep 2012)

*Problema transferencia euros -> chf*



Matt88 dijo:


> SOLUCIONADO PERFECTAMENTE
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Después de ponernme en contacto con ellos indicándoles mi descontento con la operación se pusieron en contacto tfnico 1º y luego vía mensajes en la web. Me ofrecieron varias posibilidades. Reclamar a Citibank e intentar que ellos devolvieran lo cobrado. Devolver la trf a Citibank y q me devolvieran los USD a mi cuenta (dejando claro q no garantizaban el buen fin de la operación).
> ...



Hola burbujeros, aunque he estado silencioso aprendiendo de vuestros comentarios os he seguido desde las primeras paginas del tema de SQ.

Una vez que me he lanzado a realizar todos los pasos de poner en marcha la cuenta y sin ningún problema hasta ahora, he llegado al fatídico punto :´( de que al enviar dinero en euros desde una cuenta en españa ha llegado en CHF aplicándoseme una desorbitada comisión del estilo que informó también el usuario matt88.

Me he carteado varios emails con SQ y me han informado y justificado que ellos han recibido el dinero ya convertido y que no son responsables de la incorrecta operación, que lo trate con mi banco.

Yo en ningún momento he hecho cambio de divisa y así lo tengo en el justificante de envío de mi banco (Caja Laboral), en donde sí que sale DEUSTCHE BANK como intermedario de la operación. No se si esto tiene que ver algo!

Mañana voy a hablar con mi banco pero no soy optimista con esto. Espero que me den una respuesta sastisfactoria. Os mantendré informados de cómo se me portan. 

Matt88, el hecho de que SQ asumiera esas pérdidas crees que es porque realmente asumen un fallo propio ¿? aparte de solicitar información "presionaste" de alguna forma ¿?

uf no sé que pensar
saludos


----------



## eufcb5 (12 Sep 2012)

saludores foreros con cuenta en SQ me he dado cuenta que cuando quires hacer una transferencia desde suiza atu banco español el sistema de ejecucion de SQ te da la orden de ejecucion para 5 dias despues me explico ordene la transferencia el 7 de septiembre de madugrada pero el sistema del banco me dice que hasta el 12 de septiembre no se podia ejecutar esa orden es eso normal?? quisiera saber los que habeis hecho ya transferencias si os ha pasado lo mismo claro porque si le sumas los 2 dias mas desde suiza a españa nos ponemos en 1 semana desde que tu das la orden un poco raro no???


----------



## jontania (12 Sep 2012)

Cuando abres la pantalla de las transferencias , donde aparece la fecha , existe un calendario donde puedes modificar la misma. Yo he llegado a recibir una transferencia en 24 horas. El hecho de que Swissquote te ponga por defecto 4 o 5 dias puede ser por temas de margen en movimientos. Ejemplo: Si yo hago un cambio de divisa este cambio toma valor a los días (4 aprox.). Cualquier transferencia realizada con ese dinero antes de esos cuatro días podría generar intereses negativos en la cuenta.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (12 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> La rentabilidad y el riesgo son inversamente proporcionales.
> 
> La mejor rentabilidad, bonos griegos.
> La peor, bancos suizos.



Son DIRECTAMENTE proporcionales.

A mayor rentabilidad mayor es el riesgo y al reves. inocho: 8:


----------



## niño de los tanques (12 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Ayer oí en la radio que el EUR/USD estaba en máximos de los ¿4?¿5?, no recuerdo, últimos meses.
> 
> ¿Buen momento de comprar algunos dólares? ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> ¿Y del CHF se sabe algo? ¿Lo devalúan o no lo devalúan más? Iba a comprar más, pero me mantenía a la espera y así llevo ya como 3 meses largos. ¿Qué opináis?



Parece que el euro está muy devaluado respecto al dolar, tengo el presentimiento que tiene recorrido hasta 1,40. Yo espero posicionarme 
a partir de 1,32. Insisto que no tengo más base que rumores de algunos
chartistas y ejpertos.
Salu2


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Parece que el euro está muy devaluado respecto al dolar, tengo el presentimiento que tiene recorrido hasta 1,40. Yo espero posicionarme
> a partir de 1,32. Insisto que no tengo más base que rumores de algunos
> chartistas y ejpertos.
> Salu2



Gracias compae. Yo tenía idea de aguantar un poco más hasta 1.3 o bien noviembre. Mi método: chupo índice derecho, extiendo el brazo hacia arriba y miro por qué lado del dedo noto más fresco... Vamos, que ni idea 

Iba a abrir un hilo al respecto, pero he visto que ya hay uno abierto.
Pongo el enlace por si a alguien más le interesa (y para no contaminar el hilo)

Cotización euro/dolar


----------



## eufcb5 (13 Sep 2012)

@jontania si si correcto que es eso de intereses negativos en la cuenta afecta al capital que tengas en ella??o al adelantar la fecha que ellos te proponen es como una especie de penalizacion de los intereses?? gracias


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Parece que el euro está muy devaluado respecto al dolar, tengo el presentimiento que tiene recorrido hasta 1,40. Yo espero posicionarme
> a partir de 1,32. Insisto que no tengo más base que rumores de algunos
> chartistas y ejpertos.
> Salu2



Eso del 1,40 es una pasada. Se espera llegue entre 1,32 y 1,34 (excepcionalmente). 
Personalmente pienso convertir los euros en dólares a 1,32 como mucho, aunque eso dependerá del desarrollo (gráficos, apertura, cierre, máximos, mínimos, etc). 
Si esperas el 1,40 te saldrá el tiro por la culata, pienso que habrá ya cambiado la tendencia.
De momento le queda recorrido alcista :


----------



## jajj (14 Sep 2012)

*me he quedado sorprendido, por la comisión que me han cobrado..*

hola a todos, a ver si hay alguien que me puede dar una respuesta, porque no lo veo normal, me han cobrado de comisiones el BBVA, en concepto de comisiones gastos y timbre, la cantidad de 25 euros por realizar una transferencia a swissquote, por la cantidad de 100 euros, es la primera vez que he ingresado dinero para probar la cuenta como hacemos todos, tengo mi nómina domiciliada; la transferencia ha sido en mi sucursal bancaria; qué opinión me dais, porque me he desanimado bastante, lo veo abusivo.


----------



## ivanbg (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> hola a todos, a ver si hay alguien que me puede dar una respuesta, porque no lo veo normal, me han cobrado de comisiones el BBVA, en concepto de comisiones gastos y timbre, la cantidad de 25 euros por realizar una transferencia a swissquote, por la cantidad de 100 euros, es la primera vez que he ingresado dinero para probar la cuenta como hacemos todos, tengo mi nómina domiciliada; la transferencia ha sido en mi sucursal bancaria; qué opinión me dais, porque me he desanimado bastante, lo veo abusivo.



Cambiate a ING o Openbank, no cobran por las transferencias.


----------



## frj (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> hola a todos, a ver si hay alguien que me puede dar una respuesta, porque no lo veo normal, me han cobrado de comisiones el BBVA, en concepto de comisiones gastos y timbre, la cantidad de 25 euros por realizar una transferencia a swissquote, por la cantidad de 100 euros, es la primera vez que he ingresado dinero para probar la cuenta como hacemos todos, tengo mi nómina domiciliada; la transferencia ha sido en mi sucursal bancaria; qué opinión me dais, porque me he desanimado bastante, lo veo abusivo.




Sin duda el BBVA se alegra de tu candidez y te agradece el regalo de 25 € que les has hecho. Como bien dices esa transferencia de 100€ era para hacer una prueba; pues ya ves que la prueba ha sido fallida.

Pides una respuesta, pero la respuesta está hablada en el hilo hasta aburrir. Ya que veo que manejas internet, te abres una cuenta en un banco online tipo ING y desde esa cuenta podrás hacer las transferencias al extranjero gratis. Pero antes de hacerlo lee el hilo para no cometer más"errores". 

P.D.: si te da pereza eso de abrir una cuenta en un banco online o leer para aprender, la única altenativa es pagar por las transferencias como ya has hecho.


----------



## niño de los tanques (14 Sep 2012)

Para cuando cambiar los euros a francos en SQB?


----------



## jontania (14 Sep 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> @jontania si si correcto que es eso de intereses negativos en la cuenta afecta al capital que tengas en ella??o al adelantar la fecha que ellos te proponen es como una especie de penalizacion de los intereses?? gracias



Tu puedes poner la fecha de transferencia que quieras sin problema, esto no puede nunca penalizar. Lo que yo quise explicar en el anterior post era que si antes has hecho un cambio de divisa este tarda unos días (4 o5) en tomar valor real, de modo que aunque tu veas el cambio ya efectuado en tu cuenta este no se produce hasta pasados dichos días. 
Si yo envio dinero a España en ese periodo el sistema me permite hacerlo pero se puede producir el hecho de que se generen intereses negativos. ejemplo:

saldo cuenta 14/9/2012 = 1000 €

15/9/2012 se realiza un cambio de divisa por valor de 2000€ a dicha cuenta

16/9/2012 hago transferencia a España por valor de 2500€

En la pantalla aparecerán 500€ saldo (1000+2000-2500)

La realidad es que tendrás un saldo de -1500€ (1000-2500) hasta aproximadamente el día 19 o 20 porque el cambio de divisa no toma valor hasta esa fecha. 
Por lo tanto se generan intereses negativos (desconozco si existen cargas por saldo descubierto añadidas, espero que no )

Si esto te pasa con grandes cantidades te puedes llevar un disguto aunque al ser solo 4 dias de descubierto el daño no puede ser irreparable, pero bueno es saberlo.
Moraleja: no traspases dinero hasta que el cambio tome valor real.


----------



## jajj (14 Sep 2012)

gracias por la resupuesta a FJR y a los demás que me han contestado. En absoluto me da pereza abrir una cuenta online, ya me he dado cuenta como trabaja el BBVA, aunque con la nómina domiciliada hasta este momento no lo sabía, se que es abusivo; ahora bien ¿una cuenta online tipo ING, las transferencias internacionales son gratuitas, sin tener domiciliada la nómina, agradecería de nuevo la respuest?.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> gracias por la resupuesta a FJR y a los demás que me han contestado. En absoluto me da pereza abrir una cuenta online, ya me he dado cuenta como trabaja el BBVA, aunque con la nómina domiciliada hasta este momento no lo sabía, se que es abusivo; ahora bien ¿una cuenta online tipo ING, las transferencias internacionales son gratuitas, sin tener domiciliada la nómina, agradecería de nuevo la respuest?.



Si, yo me abrí la cuenta Sin Nomina en ING unicamente como "lanzadera" de las transferencias a Suiza y Luxemburgo. La sin nómina exige o un saldo mínimo de 2000€ o un ingreso periodico de no se cuanto.


----------



## DonPimpon (14 Sep 2012)

yo, desde cajamar, puedo hacer transferencias internacionales SEPA por 0€

Otra opción...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> hola a todos, a ver si hay alguien que me puede dar una respuesta, porque no lo veo normal, me han cobrado de comisiones el BBVA, en concepto de comisiones gastos y timbre, la cantidad de 25 euros por realizar una transferencia a swissquote, por la cantidad de 100 euros, es la primera vez que he ingresado dinero para probar la cuenta como hacemos todos, tengo mi nómina domiciliada; la transferencia ha sido en mi sucursal bancaria; qué opinión me dais, porque me he desanimado bastante, lo veo abusivo.



Los otros bancos SÍ cobran por las transferencias a Suiza. Más o menos, pero cobran. También Openbank (seguro porque lo intenté). 

Cada 12k euros un banco de esta calaña cobra unos 60 euros o más, se aprovechan, pero pueden hacerse por otro medio y son algo más baratas. Mírate o entérate de cómo hacerlas para que te resulte más barato.


----------



## jajj (14 Sep 2012)

Me he informado en Internet y está la cuenta sin nómina, que se puede realizar transferencias incluye bélgica, suiza y luxemburgo.

Resuelto he abierto la cuenta sin nómina de ING, hay que tener como mínimo 2000 euros en cuenta para poder realizar transferencias sin costes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> Me he informado en Internet y está la cuenta sin nómina, que se puede realizar transferencias incluye bélgica, suiza y luxemburgo.
> 
> Resuelto he abierto la cuenta sin nómina de ING, hay que tener como mínimo 2000 euros en cuenta para poder realizar transferencias sin costes.



Has escrito el post sin leerte las respuestas a tu última pregunta, no?


----------



## nesio (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> Me he informado en Internet y está la cuenta sin nómina, que se puede realizar transferencias incluye bélgica, suiza y luxemburgo.
> 
> Resuelto he abierto la cuenta sin nómina de ING, hay que tener como mínimo 2000 euros en cuenta para poder realizar transferencias sin costes.



No hace falta tener ese saldo. Está explicado aquí.


----------



## LLainiav (14 Sep 2012)

Se puede pedir una OTE desde swissquote a un banco español?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Sep 2012)

LLainiav dijo:


> Se puede pedir una OTE desde swissquote a un banco español?



creo que si. Tienen unos impresos confeccionados para ello. Míralo en su web.


----------



## 0absoluto (14 Sep 2012)

Oferta en SQB para abrir cuentas de FOREX


----------



## minosabe (14 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> Me he informado en Internet y está la cuenta sin nómina, que se puede realizar transferencias incluye bélgica, suiza y luxemburgo.
> 
> Resuelto he abierto la cuenta sin nómina de ING, hay que tener como mínimo 2000 euros en cuenta para poder realizar transferencias sin costes.



Puedes abrir la cuenta nómina y no domiciliar nómina, como yo.


----------



## 0absoluto (15 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Puedes abrir la cuenta nómina y no domiciliar nómina, como yo.



Yo cuando abrí la "Cuenta Nómina" de ING, si que domicilié la nómina allí.
Mantuve la domiciliación un par de años, y durante el primero me hicieron un descuento del 10% en los recibos domiciliados.
*Después cambié la domiciliación de la nómina a otra entidad bancaria, pero la cuenta ha seguido operativa desde entonces*, y hace ya varios años. 
Sigue sin tener requisitos de saldo mínimo ni transferencias mensuales, y con la posibilidad de hacer transferencias gratuitas a cualquier cuenta (si el importe es menor a 50,000 euros) incluso de terceras personas. 
NOTA: Para la verificación de las transferencias se utiliza una tarjeta de coordenadas y un código que se recibe por SMS en el teléfono móvil.


----------



## nomada25 (15 Sep 2012)

Alguien sabe como ver en la cuenta saving de swissquote los titulares, veo que aparezco yo como titular, pero no el otro titular que añadí con el documento al abrir la cuenta.

Un saludo


----------



## niño de los tanques (15 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como ver en la cuenta saving de swissquote los titulares, veo que aparezco yo como titular, pero no el otro titular que añadí con el documento al abrir la cuenta.
> 
> Un saludo



No aparece pero si les envias un correo te confirmaran si está. Otra forma de comprobarlo es el acuse de recibo cuando te transfieres a vuestra cuenta
aparecen el nombre de todos los titulares de la cuenta al descargar el formulario que te ponen en el mailbox.
Saludos


----------



## nomada25 (15 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> No aparece pero si les envias un correo te confirmaran si está. Otra forma de comprobarlo es el acuse de recibo cuando te transfieres a vuestra cuenta
> aparecen el nombre de todos los titulares de la cuenta al descargar el formulario que te ponen en el mailbox.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, les mandaré un correo para confirmarlo.

saludos


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Sep 2012)

@jontania gracias por la informacion ya me ha quedado claro pero yo todavia no he cambiado de moneda en la cuenta suiza mande en euros y en euros quedo alli reflejado.


----------



## señor eko (18 Sep 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> *@jontania* gracias por la informacion ya me ha quedado claro pero yo todavia no he cambiado de moneda en la cuenta suiza mande en euros y en euros quedo alli reflejado.




¿Estás confundiendo a burbuja con twitter o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Sep 2012)

las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora

estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )


----------



## ivanbg (18 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



Es la calma que precede a la tempestad... 

De cualquier manera: La diferencia entre tenerlo allí y aquí, es que ahora en España hay depósitos al 4% y SQ ronda el 1%... 

Te puedo asegurar que gano en tranquilidad teniendo el dinero en Suiza...


----------



## Alami (18 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



Yo mucho. He sacado 3 euros y me va a costar 2 el volverlos a repatriar.


----------



## niño de los tanques (18 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



¿Arrepentido? Tal vez ha cambiado algo en la crísis país y no me he enterado.
Habrá mejorado la tasa de paro, o quizás la deuda. La situación de la banca sigue haciendo aguas y los desórdenes sociales no han calmado.
Por consiguiente de arrepentimiento nada.
Salu2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



Con sinceridad: no.

Es cierto que no se vive la histeria de Mayo pero ya se sabe que "será en Octubre", pero sobretodo, me siento muy tranquilo teniendo mis ahorros en un par de cuentas en el extranjero (Lux y Swi) para lo que las pueda necesitar (desde cobrar/pagar operaciones metaleras fuera de España, como hacer/recibir transferencias a futuras cuentas, como para tener el dinero fuera por si en el futuro decidiera emigrar con cierta agilidad).

El único arrepentimiento, y lo tuve a las 48h, fue el curro y coste que me dio abrir presencialmente una cuenta en Andorra en una entidad que ofrece un servicio de pésima calidad, a años luz de las otras dos cuentas abiertas online.


----------



## Alami (18 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Con sinceridad: no.
> 
> Es cierto que no se vive la histeria de Mayo pero ya se sabe que "será en Octubre", pero sobretodo, me siento muy tranquilo teniendo mis ahorros en un par de cuentas en el extranjero (Lux y Swi) para lo que las pueda necesitar (desde cobrar/pagar operaciones metaleras fuera de España, como hacer/recibir transferencias a futuras cuentas, como para tener el dinero fuera por si en el futuro decidiera emigrar con cierta agilidad).
> 
> El único arrepentimiento, y lo tuve a las 48h, fue el curro y coste que me dio abrir presencialmente una cuenta en Andorra en una entidad que ofrece un servicio de pésima calidad, a años luz de las otras dos cuentas abiertas online.



Yo estuve indagando por Andorra y llegué a la conclusión que meterlos allí era como dejarselo a un amigo (por lo opaco que funciona todo en este país).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Yo estuve indagando por Andorra y llegué a la conclusión que meterlos allí era como dejarselo a un amigo (por lo opaco que funciona todo en este país).



Exactamente. Sabes que para hacer una transferencia a partir de dicha cuenta, me hacen llamar por teléfono y enviar un fax? pero sin tarjeta de coordenadas ni pin ni nada... Posiblemente miraré de mantenerla porque el esfuerzo ya esta hecho, quizas algun dia me interese poder obtener efectivo a 3h de Barcelona, pero si lo llego a saber no pierdo 2 dias de mi vida en Andorra.


----------



## ivanbg (18 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente. Sabes que para hacer una transferencia a partir de dicha cuenta, me hacen llamar por teléfono y enviar un fax? pero sin tarjeta de coordenadas ni pin ni nada... Posiblemente miraré de mantenerla porque el esfuerzo ya esta hecho, quizas algun dia me interese poder obtener efectivo a 3h de Barcelona, pero si lo llego a saber no pierdo 2 dias de mi vida en Andorra.



Menos mal que no se me planteo... Imagina mi cara sí hago el viaje desde Madrid hasta Andorra...::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Menos mal que no se me planteo... Imagina mi cara sí hago el viaje desde Madrid hasta Andorra...::



Ni que lo digas, yo (dos meses después) aun no he digerido como se puede ser tan #$%%@@... se suponía que compiten con Luxemburgo y Suiza, pero realmente están a años luz... o se espabilan o les quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (18 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> desde cobrar/pagar operaciones metaleras fuera de España



¿qué ventajas supone la cuenta de SQ respecto a los habituales bancos online españoles a la hora de comprar en webs metaleras?


----------



## niño de los tanques (18 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ni que lo digas, yo (dos meses después) aun no he digerido como se puede ser tan #$%%@@... se suponía que compiten con Luxemburgo y Suiza, pero realmente están a años luz... o se espabilan o les quedan dos telediarios.



Se que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, yo también piqué en andorra.
Fuimos con mi mujer para abrir una cuenta, con cita previa. También hicimos noche y después de esperar más de 1 hora nos atendió una moza con la falda muy corta y la mente más corta. 
Después de mucho discutir conseguimos PIN y tarjeta de coordenadas. Según la joven nos servirá para casi nada pues para transferir a otra cuenta tengo que pedirlo por fax el coste 0,35% + 35 euros fijos.
Efectivamente tienen que cambiar radicalmente.


----------



## Vidar (18 Sep 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> ¿qué ventajas supone la cuenta de SQ respecto a los habituales bancos online españoles a la hora de comprar en webs metaleras?



simplemente con la cuenta savings no puedes hacer transferencias a cuentas que no estén a tu nombre, tampoco recibirlas.

La ventaja a la que se refieren es que Montoro no "huele" directamente la transferencia si es entre cuentas extranjeras.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



Yo pienso que sacar la pasta fuera de España no les ha merecido la pena, pero si alguien va a dormir mas tranquilo pos vale. 

Cierto que hay mas calma en los mercados aunque eso no quiere decir que no se va a solicitar el inevitable rescate, que se va a pedir en breve.

pero con el rescate, el banco malo, los ajustes y la nueva hoja de ruta del BCE tengo claro que el EURO va en buena dirección, como era de esperar,
porque a NADIE le interesa que se hunda el euro como dije y el supuesto temor que tiene aquí la gente que se abre cuentas fuera de España es principalmente por miedo a que España se salga del Euro, cosa imposible al menos a corto/medio plazo. La gente no tiene en cuenta que si la banca española debe mucho dinero es porque otros bancos les han prestado mucho dinero y por tanto están expuestos a hundirse con nosotros...

Yo me he abierto cuenta con ING.lux porque la tarjeta que ofertan me va venir bien para disponer de pasta en algunos viajes, pero no para mantener los ahorros allí que te dan el 0,8% frente al 4-5% que tienes aquí.

Ahora mismo el Santander te ofrece un 4% de interés,tiene calificación Baa, sí, aprobado, pero no se olviden que es un banco sistémico y por tanto lo mas seguro que hay en banca.

hagan cuentas:

100.000 euros + 4% de interés son 4000€ mas en su cuenta.

Con los tiempos que corren de tanto ajuste y subidas no está la cosa para desperdiciar estas rentabilidades.

Alguién se ha parado a pensar que hace un banco extranjero con su dinero?

Prestar dinero a bancos de otros paises como España, comprar deuda española, invertir en euros... El BCE compra bonos de paises con problemas, se rescata a bancos, en fin... lean las noticias...


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



Yo estoy muy tranquilo, para mí lo importante es DI-VER-SI-FI-CAR, es decir tener repartido el patrimonio entre diferentes productos, entidades y últimamente también en otros paises. Esto incluye: viviendas, fondos de inversión, depositos bancarios, divisas, ... Mucha gente tiene o recomienda el oro y/o plata pero a mí nunca me han gustado los metales.

Ya se están anunciando subidas de tipos para las plusvalías, sobretodo para las obtenidas en menos de un año, y me temo que a no mucho tardar van a incrementar los impuestos de sucesiones y de patrimonio, y los que se les ocurran. 

Así que, aunque aún mantengo algunos depósitos en bancos españoles, probablemente una parte de los mismos emigrará al extranjero en cuanto lleguen a su vencimiento.


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Sep 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo estoy muy tranquilo, para mí lo importante es DI-VER-SI-FI-CAR, es decir tener repartido el patrimonio entre diferentes productos, entidades y últimamente también en otros paises. Esto incluye: viviendas, fondos de inversión, depositos bancarios, divisas, ... Mucha gente tiene o recomienda el oro y/o plata pero a mí nunca me han gustado los metales.
> 
> Ya se están anunciando subidas de tipos para las plusvalías, sobretodo para las obtenidas en menos de un año, y me temo que a no mucho tardar van a incrementar los impuestos de sucesiones y de patrimonio, y los que se les ocurran.
> 
> Así que, aunque aún mantengo algunos depósitos en bancos españoles, probablemente una parte de los mismos emigrará al extranjero en cuanto lleguen a su vencimiento.



y que ganas si emigra al extranjero? de que impuestos te libraría eso? yo creo que como lo lleves de tapadillo de ninguno no? 
a mi tampoco me molan mucho los metales, mas que nada porque creo que hay mucha diferencia entre la compra y la venta, me he interesado por el tema ultimamente pero yo creo que la gente le coge vicio a coleccionar monedas, no lo critico, les gusta y lo disfrutan, ya esta y bueno es una opcion mejor que muchas supongo despues de todo, asi que muy respetable.

yo ahora mismo no veo al euro en situacion de descarrilar, todo puede pasar y queda mucho claro, pero parece que la apuesta ya la han hecho y es a favor. 
pero perderse un 4% segun estan los tiempos... no digo na porque yo estuve acojonao y a punto de hacer la transferencia, pero ahora estoy mas tranquilo y me alegro de no haberlo hecho.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Menos mal que no se me planteo... Imagina mi cara sí hago el viaje desde Madrid hasta Andorra...::



bueno...espera un poco y aprovechas para esquiar


----------



## ivanbg (19 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> bueno...espera un poco y aprovechas para esquiar




) cierto! Y luego a Caldea :fiufiu:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> y que ganas si emigra al extranjero? de que impuestos te libraría eso? yo creo que como lo lleves de tapadillo de ninguno no?
> a mi tampoco me molan mucho los metales, mas que nada porque creo que hay mucha diferencia entre la compra y la venta, me he interesado por el tema ultimamente pero yo creo que la gente le coge vicio a coleccionar monedas, no lo critico, les gusta y lo disfrutan, ya esta y bueno es una opcion mejor que muchas supongo despues de todo, asi que muy respetable.
> 
> yo ahora mismo no veo al euro en situacion de descarrilar, todo puede pasar y queda mucho claro, pero parece que la apuesta ya la han hecho y es a favor.
> pero perderse un 4% segun estan los tiempos... no digo na porque yo estuve acojonao y a punto de hacer la transferencia, pero ahora estoy mas tranquilo y me alegro de no haberlo hecho.



pues tú mismo, pero ya hace tiempo que lo avisan...será en octubre.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> y que ganas si emigra al extranjero? de que impuestos te libraría eso? yo creo que como lo lleves de tapadillo de ninguno no?
> a mi tampoco me molan mucho los metales, mas que nada porque creo que hay mucha diferencia entre la compra y la venta, me he interesado por el tema ultimamente pero yo creo que la gente le coge vicio a coleccionar monedas, no lo critico, les gusta y lo disfrutan, ya esta y bueno es una opcion mejor que muchas supongo despues de todo, asi que muy respetable.
> 
> yo ahora mismo no veo al euro en situacion de descarrilar, todo puede pasar y queda mucho claro, pero parece que la apuesta ya la han hecho y es a favor.
> pero perderse un 4% segun estan los tiempos... no digo na porque yo estuve acojonao y a punto de hacer la transferencia, pero ahora estoy mas tranquilo y me alegro de no haberlo hecho.



Hombre, pues depende del país... ¿Por que mucha gente que se dedica al trading se va a Singapur? Por sus altos impuestos seguro que no...

El Euro no tiene pinta de descarrilar, pero si lo hiciera (o España volviera a la peseta), tampoco nos iban a avisar... Nos enteraríamos un Sábado por la noche cuando el Madrid o el Barsa estuvieran jugando el megapartido del año...:


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> las cosas parecen mas tranquilas ahora
> 
> estais arrependido alguno de haber sacao la pasta?? ( con sinceridad )



No, en absoluto.

Intercalo en azul.


euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo pienso que sacar la pasta fuera de España no les ha merecido la pena, pero si alguien va a dormir mas tranquilo pos vale.
> *Eso es.*
> 
> Cierto que hay mas calma en los mercados aunque eso no quiere decir que no se va a solicitar el inevitable rescate, que se va a pedir en breve.
> ...


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, el EUR/USD está ahora a 1,3024 y subiendo.
¿Cómo lo veis? Joderrr, me está tentando.

El EUR/CHF a 1,2095, en su línea.


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Por cierto, el EUR/USD está ahora a 1,3024 y subiendo.
> ¿Cómo lo veis? Joderrr, me está tentando.
> 
> El EUR/CHF a 1,2095, en su línea.



Yo me espero a 1,32. Pero no tengo fundamento para asegurar que llegará, es una corazonada.
Sakudos


----------



## DonPimpon (19 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Por cierto, el EUR/USD está ahora a 1,3024 y subiendo.
> ¿Cómo lo veis? Joderrr, me está tentando.
> 
> El EUR/CHF a 1,2095, en su línea.



Con Bernanke soltando pasta a manta, yo casi me espero a 1,38 ::


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Hombre, pues depende del país... ¿Por que mucha gente que se dedica al trading se va a Singapur? Por sus altos impuestos seguro que no...
> 
> El Euro no tiene pinta de descarrilar, pero si lo hiciera (o España volviera a la peseta), tampoco nos iban a avisar... Nos enteraríamos un Sábado por la noche cuando el Madrid o el Barsa estuvieran jugando el megapartido del año...:



bueno pero eso será si eres residente, si no a declararlo aqui.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> bueno pero eso será si eres residente, si no a declararlo aqui.



Claro, claro. Pero es que si las cosas se ponen muy mal en España, esa es la solución definitiva: Marcharse y a vivir en otro sitio...


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Sep 2012)

A mi me da la impresión de que con todo lo que se ha hablado en este hilo, *hay unos 15 foreros (como mucho) que se han abierto cuenta en SQ*, de los cuales, menos de 10 tienen realmente tienen sus ahorros allí y habría que ver de esos ahorros que tienen allí a cuanto ascienden... En mi opinión, estos ahorros son de 5 cifras.

*A estos señores que tienen menos 50.000€ les recomiendo* que no se dejen llevar por la histeria y se lleven la pasta a Suiza para dormir mas tranquilos. Es estupido y no les merece la pena. Si tanto miedo tienen, para esa cantidad, la sacan del banco y la guardan en una caja de zapatos en casa, o se compran un trastero y lo alquilan que hay mucho desauciado para alquilar, aunque yo optaría por un depósito al 4%.

*A los que tengan mas de 50.000 euros* vallan a fondos de inversión + depósitos garantizados y disfruten de un poco de rentabilidad (4 ó 5%).

Y dejen de decir chorradas que *el Euro no se va a ir a la mierda y España va a pagar la deuda que debe sí o sí*, o mejor dicho los ciudadanos con los recortes lo harán. Esto va para largo, nos quedan unos cuantos años de crísis...

El otro día leí un artículo sobre lo *qué hace la casta política con sus ahorros declarados?*
hablamos de unos ahorros entre 200.000 y 500.000 euros y saben como lo tienen diversificado? igual les interesa, teniendo en cuenta que esta gente tiene buenos asesores que les ayudan a rentabilizar su dinero:

*30% en fondos de inversión*. (para los burbus pueden elegir fondos extranjeros para dormir mejor...)
*30% en depósitos a plazo fijo* (actualmente al 4 ó 5% de interés).
*20% en acciones*. No decían cuales, pero yo apostaría por eléctricas y combustibles...
Resto en efectivo, en cuenta corriente normalita.

A ver si nos dejamos de chorradas madmaxistas y vemos dónde estamos.
Igual con este ejemplo, alguno se orienta...


----------



## hagase_la_luz (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que ..... bla bla bla



Ya has dicho lo mismo 50 veces en este hilo, aunque con distintas palabras.
Por favor deja de intoxicarlo, ya ha quedado clara tu opinión.

O hazlo en tu club de fans


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que con todo lo que se ha hablado en este hilo, *hay unos 15 foreros (como mucho) que se han abierto cuenta en SQ*, de los cuales, menos de 10 tienen realmente tienen sus ahorros allí y habría que ver de esos ahorros que tienen allí a cuanto ascienden... En mi opinión, estos ahorros son de 5 cifras.
> 
> *A estos señores que tienen menos 50.000€ les recomiendo* que no se dejen llevar por la histeria y se lleven la pasta a Suiza para dormir mas tranquilos. Es estupido y no les merece la pena. Si tanto miedo tienen, para esa cantidad, la sacan del banco y la guardan en una caja de zapatos en casa, o se compran un trastero y lo alquilan que hay mucho desauciado para alquilar, aunque yo optaría por un depósito al 4%.
> 
> ...



Vamos mejorando.
La clave, diversificar.

Sobre el futuro del euro y tal, no sé qué pasará. Lo que sí sé HOY es que HOY no hay dinero en europa para pagar el PUFO español --> Me llevo mi pasta FUERA del eurosistema, por si aca (y con un coste de oportunidad del 2-3% sobre la rentabilidad que produciría el dinero aquí).

PD: Sobre cuántos somos y cuánto tenemos, no jodas, a ver si vamos a tener que hacer un censo de SwissQuoters, en plan Forocoches.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que con todo lo que se ha hablado en este hilo, *hay unos 15 foreros (como mucho) que se han abierto cuenta en SQ*, de los cuales, menos de 10 tienen realmente tienen sus ahorros allí y habría que ver de esos ahorros que tienen allí a cuanto ascienden... En mi opinión, estos ahorros son de 5 cifras.



:XX::XX::XX: has vuelto con fuerza al hilo :abajo:

Por eso hay una fuga de capitales tan tremenda en España, porque solo 15 del foro nos hemos llevado el dinero fuera :XX::XX: :

219.817 millones de euros se van de España en el primer semestre

The Elephant In The Room: European Capital (Out)flows And Another €215 Billion In Spanish Deposit Flight







Me gustaria saber donde tienen su dinero los politicos y demas... ¿En Bankia?


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Sep 2012)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Vamos mejorando.
> La clave, diversificar.
> 
> Sobre el futuro del euro y tal, no sé qué pasará. Lo que sí sé HOY es que HOY no hay dinero en europa para pagar el PUFO español --> Me llevo mi pasta FUERA del eurosistema, por si aca (y con un coste de oportunidad del 2-3% sobre la rentabilidad que produciría el dinero aquí).
> ...



Sólo es mi percepción, que también han comentado otros. No pretendo hacer referendum...


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Sep 2012)

Va entre líneas y en rojo:



ivanbg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: has vuelto con fuerza al hilo :abajo:
> 
> Por eso hay una fuga de capitales tan tremenda en España, porque solo 15 del foro nos hemos llevado el dinero fuera :XX::XX: :
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> alguno saldrá con la gracia de decir que si soy cajero de bankia:



... ya sabíamos que eras cajero, lo que no sabíamos es que eras de bankia. :XX:

.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ... ya sabíamos que eras cajero, lo que no sabíamos es que eras de bankia. :XX:
> .



No me sorprende su comentario, ya me anticipé antes de que lo pensara. Aún así, usted insiste en el chiste fácil, seguramente porque su inteligencia limitada no le da mas de sí para conversar y debatir con argumentos...


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ... ya sabíamos que eras cajero, lo que no sabíamos es que eras de bankia. :XX:
> .





euroburbuja dijo:


> No me sorprende su comentario, ya me anticipé antes de que lo pensara. Aún así, usted insiste en el chiste fácil, seguramente porque su inteligencia limitada no le da mas de sí para conversar y debatir con argumentos...



Hey euro, el chascarrillo ha tenido su gracia, no te enfades, hombre.

Y sí, en lo de más arriba tienes razón. La banca mundial está "conectada" entre sí, formando una inmensa maraña, de manera que no hay nada a salvo al 100%.

Pero igualmente, la Banca(española) y Casta(española) también están "conectados", son dos hemisferios de un mismo engendro (mira los números de la primera o los casos de corrupción de la segunda). Dejando a la primera sin liquidez, estás haciendo temblar a la segunda.

Un pírrico % de interés no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si al renunciar a él (sacando el dinero fuera) BanCasta pierde fuelle, pues entonces ya me empiezo a poner berraco. 

No todos tenemos motivaciones *únicamente* económicas. Principios y tal 

Dado:
- que no nos representan
- que esto es una Dictadura (no hay separación de poderes, listas abiertas, mandato revocable, etc)
- que la legislación es claramente probancaria (ej. Artículo 1911 del Código Civil: "_Del cumplimiento de las obligaciones responde el deudor con todos sus bienes, presentes y futuros_", único en el mundo desarrollado), por no hablar de otras malas prácticas (comisiones, preferentes, opacidad, etc)
- que los partidos políticos son clientes VIP de la Banca (condonaciones, financiación de proyectos estrella, etc) 
- que mucho político o politicófilo acaba en banca (p.ej. designación de consejeros de las cajas) o en grandes empresas controladas o participadas por la banca (véase varias del IBEX)
- que la banca es la gran mimada del ejecutivo y del legislador (FROB, rescate del sistema financiero, Ley de Reforma del susodicho, transformación de deuda privada en pública, etc)
- etc, etc;

Por todo ello: que los financie su puta madre.

Y teniendo el dinero en bancos y cajas españolas, atención perogrullada, los estás financiando, les estás dando oxígeno y vida (a ambos, a BanCasta). Igual que pasaba en Matrix, al tener tu dinero en BanCasta les estás cediendo tus Julios (aunque aquí el enchufe te lo meten por el culo), Julios con los que la maquinaria puede seguir funcionando. 

Coñas aparte, aunque la cuenta savings diera un 0%, seguiría teniendo mi pasta en ella sólo por lo anterior, sin entrar en otro tipo de ventajas.

Desecar el sistema financiero es para mi la mejor y más eficiente manera de derrocar al stablishment actual y abrir la puerta a un posible cambio. Pacífica, silenciosa y legalmente, como buen ciudadano.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hay de todo, pero ya que pregunta le diré que se de uno del PSOE, que recientemente ha contratado el depósito de Bankia que ofrece al 5% y seguro que le conocerá porque dio una entrevista en TVE hace pocos dias... No quería comentar esto porque alguno saldrá con la gracia de decir que si soy cajero de bankia o algo así y por eso antes no lo comenté y puse el ejemplo del 4% en el santander, pero ya que pregunta...



Seguro que ha metido todo su patrimonio en Bankia... no se porque no lo hacemos todos :XX::XX:

Y Fraga tambien se baño en Palomares para demostrar que no había radioactividad... Y luego resulta que había...:bla::bla:

Que lo haga un politico no significa que este bien hecho o que sea lo correcto...


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No me sorprende su comentario, ya me anticipé antes de que lo pensara. Aún así, usted insiste en el chiste fácil, seguramente porque su inteligencia limitada no le da mas de sí para conversar y debatir con argumentos...



Yo ya he aportado mucho en este hilo (revise usted que muchas aportaciones mías están incluso en el manual), ya sólo me queda hacer chanzas de como los cuasifuncionarios de las cajitas ven peligrar sus puestos por haber engañado a las abuelitas.

.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (19 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que con todo lo que se ha hablado en este hilo,bla bla bla



¿Qué tal eurobobo? ¿Ya de vuelta de tus vacaciones y te has incorporado al trabajo de asustar viejas por aquí? ¿Tanto te preocupa lo que hagan los demás con SU dinero? ¿Tan buena persona eres? o más bien te preguntaría... ¿Tanta pupita hace la legítima fuga de capitales de los chiringuitos hispanistaníes? :XX:
Pues eso, bienvenido y que dé ustec mucho por culo por aquí.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

Resumiendo:



LoboDeMar dijo:


> Un pírrico % de interés no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si al renunciar a él (sacando el dinero fuera) BanCasta pierde fuelle, pues entonces ya me empiezo a poner berraco.
> 
> Por todo ello: que los financie su puta madre.
> 
> ...



Darle una patada en los huevos a la casta política tiene su morbo, pero tal y como usted lo plantea le aseguro que es totalmente ineficaz. Me explico:

Usted saca su dinero de la banca española y lo mete en un banco suizo. Este banco invierte en euros, por tanto cree en el BCE y en Europa e invierte en deudas soberanas, como por ejemplo la de España, compra deuda española sacando el 5 ó 6% de interés y a usted no le da nada o un miserable 0,8 de interés.

En paralelo, el BCE pone mecanismos como el FROB o abre la puerta a rescates bancarios para inyectar dinero a la banca Española, la banca española recibe la pasta y sabe quien devuelve ese dinero? usted y yo vía impuestos, IRPF, IVA....

Como puede ver sacando su dinero y metiéndolo en un banco suizo no fastidia a la banca ni al gobierno, porque al final usted es el perjudicado que paga la factura. 

No hay mas que mirar como se han gestionado las ayudas del FROB, las fusiones de las cajas, el rescate a la banca...
Lo mejor es ser práctico y hacer lo mas beneficioso para usted, porque desgraciadamente poco se puede hacer contra el sistema


----------



## ivanbg (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> 
> Lo mejor es ser práctico y hacer lo mas beneficioso para usted, porque desgraciadamente poco se puede hacer contra el sistema



Pues precisamente eso estamos haciendo "Ser prácticos y hacer lo más beneficioso para nosotros"

¿Qué es lo más beneficioso para cada uno? Pues que cada uno juzgue por si mismo... Eso sí, teniendo toda la información veraz en sus manos...

Supongo que los que invirtieron en preferentes pensaron, o les hicieron pensar que eso era lo más beneficioso para ellos...

Si por algo doy gracias a este foro, es por la información que nos aporta... Luego cada uno que haga lo que quiera...


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pues precisamente eso estamos haciendo "Ser prácticos y hacer lo más beneficioso para nosotros"
> 
> *Eso es discutible, por eso estoy aquí *
> 
> ...



*Aprovechense de los intereses del 4 ó 5% en depositos garantizados y sin riesgos.*


----------



## micamor (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque aquí nos gustaría hacer algo para joder a la banca española, creo que llevarse el dinero fuera del país, no tiene este objetivo.

Llevarse el dinero fuera del país, es otra forma diferente de invertir. En las inversiones, sabemos que rentabilidad es inversamente proporcional a seguridad.

Unos invirtieron en preferentes para ganar más (otros fueron engañados), y ahora deberán asumir el riesgo de esa inversión.

Aquí en España se está pagando el 4%, por tener el dinero en un banco quebrado, un FGD sin dinero, y un país a punto de ser rescatado, y con la posibilidad de salir del euro (muy remota) volando por nuestras cabezas. Los bancos para ofrecerte ese 4% están comprando deuda del estado, al hacerle este favor al estado, a cambio se aseguran una larga vida.

Con el dinero, que dejas en el banco, este lo invierte en deuda.
¿Que pasará si hay una quita en la deuda del estado?

Meter el dinero en un banco Suizo es perder rentabilidad y ganar en seguridad. Esa es mi opinión. Sobre inversiones, para gustos colores.

Es posible que un banco Suizo también invierta en deuda Española, aunque cada vez menos, por eso España debe acudir al rescate.


----------



## roolz (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Aprovechense de los intereses del 4 ó 5% en depositos garantizados y sin riesgos.*



Mayor interés = Mayor riesgo :8:

De toda la vida, si un banco da más interés, es porque hay un riesgo mayor... ::


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, si se trata de SQB, es una cuenta multidivisa, en la que en principio te dan un 1 % de interés SIN COMISIONES y con transferencias de bajo costo (2 €). 

Esta cuenta multidivisa te permite entrar a euros y salir a dólares o CHF cuando lo huzgas oportuno (con una comisión aproximada de 0.5 %). Pues bien, solo mudando de euros a dólares, en 2011 gané un 20 %. 

Si me encuentra un IPF o algo más seguro y rentable (no es un Forex ni tiene sus riesgos, ni hay apalancamientos, claro, es tu dinero), me lo dice. No sé si jodo a la banca española (que es que sí), pero me beneficia más que ella, y LO MAS IMPORTANTE, tengo la sensación de que ahí están seguros.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En primer lugar, si se trata de SQB, es una cuenta multidivisa, en la que en principio te dan un 1 % de interés SIN COMISIONES y con transferencias de bajo costo (2 €).
> 
> Esta cuenta multidivisa te permite entrar a euros y salir a dólares o CHF cuando lo huzgas oportuno (con una comisión aproximada de 0.5 %). Pues bien, solo mudando de euros a dólares, en 2011 gané un 20 %.
> 
> Si me encuentra un IPF o algo más seguro y rentable (no es un Forex ni tiene sus riesgos, ni hay apalancamientos, claro, es tu dinero), me lo dice. No sé si jodo a la banca española (que es que sí), pero me beneficia más que ella, y LO MAS IMPORTANTE, tengo la sensación de que ahí están seguros.



En concreto, su apuesta por jugar con el cambio de divisas tiene riesgos y eso de que ha ganado un 20%, recuerde que ahora no tiene euros, si no dolares y por tanto tendrá que cambiarlos alguna vez a Euros pagando una segunda comisión por ello y dependiendo de cuando lo haga ya veremos si le ha salido rentable o no. Usted está en plena inversión, todavía no ha recogido beneficios. cuando finalice, nos lo cuenta con datos. Le deseo mucha suerte en su apuesta.

Lo que les he comentado de los depósitos al 4% es seguro y garantizado. Me parece una opción muy buena para personas con ahorros medios que no quieren alriesgar en inversiones que no entienden tipo "preferentes" o que se vuelven locos por llevar su dinero a un banco suizo que les cobra o les da una mierda de rentabilidad, mientras ellos compran deuda española o prestan sacando intereses del 4 ó 5%. ustedes dormiran mas tranquilos, pero les están timando. El dinero es suyo, sean ustedes los que se beneficien no otros. 

Yo tambien invierto, ya les he comentado que compré deuda española y he ganado una buena pasta, pero no sólo eso, también compré acciones de Banquia cuando calleron en picado y las vendí en el pico al alza que duró unos días antes de que el BCE dijera que estaban sobrevaloradas(tengo otro hilo abierto de esto que pueden consultarlo). En esta operación saqué bastante en tan solo unos días, pero reconozco que tuve mis riesgos.


----------



## ivanbg (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En concreto, su apuesta por jugar con el cambio de divisas tiene riesgos y eso de que ha ganado un 20%, recuerde que ahora no tiene euros, si no dolares y por tanto tendrá que cambiarlos alguna vez a Euros pagando una segunda comisión por ello y dependiendo de cuando lo haga ya veremos si le ha salido rentable o no. Usted está en plena inversión, todavía no ha recogido beneficios. cuando finalice, nos lo cuenta con datos. Le deseo mucha suerte en su apuesta.
> 
> Lo que les he comentado de los depósitos al 4% es seguro y garantizado. Me parece una opción muy buena para personas con ahorros medios que no quieren alriesgar en inversiones que no entienden tipo "preferentes" o que se vuelven locos por llevar su dinero a un banco suizo que les cobra o les da una mierda de rentabilidad, mientras ellos compran deuda española o prestan sacando intereses del 4 ó 5%. ustedes dormiran mas tranquilos, pero les están timando. El dinero es suyo, sean ustedes los que se beneficien no otros.
> 
> Yo tambien invierto, ya les he comentado que compré deuda española y he ganado una buena pasta, pero no sólo eso, también compré acciones de Banquia cuando calleron en picado y las vendí en el pico al alza que duró unos días antes de que el BCE dijera que estaban sobrevaloradas(tengo otro hilo abierto de esto que pueden consultarlo). En esta operación saqué bastante en tan solo unos días, pero reconozco que tuve mis riesgos.



De verdad, Euroburbuja, respeto tu opinión, pero creo que ya lo has dejado claro una y otra vez en este hilo...

¿Que pensará la gente que hizo caso a tus consejos en Junio de 2010 con respecto al tema de los pisos? :ouch:

*Deberían de leer este post que escribiste:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/163980-necesito-comprar-vivienda-o-alquilar-que-4.html#post2912181

*donde ponías:*

_"Mi consejo desde la reflexion y varios años leyendo e informandome del tema de la vivienda:

*-Por la experiencia de los ultimos 10 años, la vivienda no baja. se mantie y luego sube.*

-alquilar es tirar el dinero porque pasan los años y nunca tendras nada seras un alquiladito engañao.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es COMPRAR, pero sin dudarlo. si tienes para una entrada dalo todo al banco y a vivir feliz en tu casa mientras estos tiran el dinero de alquiler o continuan en casa de sus papas(asi como se van a echar novia o prosperar...)"​_
::::


----------



## Enterao (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja es un fantasma de cuidado , su operacion bankia todavia la esta soñando...


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> De verdad, Euroburbuja, respeto tu opinión, pero creo que ya lo has dejado claro una y otra vez en este hilo...
> 
> ¿Que pensará la gente que hizo caso a tus consejos en Junio de 2010 con respecto al tema de los pisos? :ouch:
> 
> ...



*No solo respetas mi opinión, Veo que me admiras...Ya estas otra vez hablando de mí, de un mensaje de junio del 2010.
Te gusta mi sentido del humor? te gusta releer y releer lo que escribí hace años verdad? Te vuelves loco buscando mis mensajes por el foro?
Eres claramente un EUROBURFANS! :XX:

Anda pasa por el club de fans que lo estas deseando.*


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> euroburbuja es un fantasma de cuidado , su operacion bankia todavia la esta soñando...



no tengo que demostrar nada, aunque ya puse una referencia al hilo sobre la compra de deuda soberana. 

De todas formas, hay gente especializada en buscar y estudiar mis mensajes. Puedes consultarles y de paso unirte al club ::


----------



## ivanbg (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> no tengo que demostrar nada, aunque ya puse una referencia al hilo sobre la compra de deuda soberana.
> 
> De todas formas, hay gente especializada en buscar y estudiar mis mensajes. Puedes consultarles y de paso unirte al club ::



Te doy BBB con perspectiva negativa :abajo: :


----------



## roolz (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En concreto, su apuesta por jugar con el cambio de divisas tiene riesgos y eso de que ha ganado un 20%, recuerde que ahora no tiene euros, si no dolares y por tanto tendrá que cambiarlos alguna vez a Euros pagando una segunda comisión por ello y dependiendo de cuando lo haga ya veremos si le ha salido rentable o no. Usted está en plena inversión, todavía no ha recogido beneficios. cuando finalice, nos lo cuenta con datos. Le deseo mucha suerte en su apuesta.



El que pierde, en todo caso, es el que compra o vende, no el banco... ellos cobran su comision y Santas Pascuas! :cook:



euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo que les he comentado de los depósitos al 4% es seguro y garantizado. Me parece una opción muy buena para personas con ahorros medios que no quieren alriesgar en inversiones que no entienden tipo "preferentes" o que se vuelven locos por llevar su dinero a un banco suizo que les cobra o les da una mierda de rentabilidad, mientras ellos compran deuda española o prestan sacando intereses del 4 ó 5%. ustedes dormiran mas tranquilos, pero les están timando. El dinero es suyo, sean ustedes los que se beneficien no otros.



Ostras, 4%... a seguro se lo llevaron preso... y a garantizado no lo encuentran si cae "una de esas".

PD1: Alguno se anima con EVO? A ver, que dan unos % buenisimos... ::
PD2: Otro negocion: las preferentes... 8:
PD3: Se puede opinar limitado a lo que va el hilo? XQ venir a hablar de depositos en Banquia es offtopic total! :abajo:


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Te doy BBB con perspectiva negativa :abajo: :



Por cierto, lo que le comentaba de la compra de deuda española. Fíjese que bien se vende nuestra deuda a 10 años:

Espaa coloca 4.798 millones de deuda y paga menos por el bono a diez aos - Expansion.com


----------



## ivanbg (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, lo que le comentaba de la compra de deuda española. Fíjese que bien se vende nuestra deuda a 10 años:
> 
> Espaa coloca 4.798 millones de deuda y paga menos por el bono a diez aos - Expansion.com



Casi que me deja más tranquilo esto:

Swiss Debt Is Now Repaying Itself


----------



## niño de los tanques (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, lo que le comentaba de la compra de deuda española. Fíjese que bien se vende nuestra deuda a 10 años:
> 
> Espaa coloca 4.798 millones de deuda y paga menos por el bono a diez aos - Expansion.com



Todos sabemos que es la banca española quien compra la deuda de España.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Todos sabemos que es la banca española quien compra la deuda de España.



Claro, toda la deuda la compra la banca española. Que me diga que compran una parte, es cierto, pero no toda. Seamos serios y no hablemos por hablar sin conocimiento y SIN FUENTES.

La deuda soberana la compran mas bancos de los que usted se cree y si no la comprará el BCE:

Draghi confirma que el BCE comprará deuda soberana


----------



## ivanbg (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Claro, toda la deuda la compra la banca española. Que me diga que compran una parte, es cierto, pero no toda. Seamos serios y no hablemos por hablar sin conocimiento y SIN FUENTES.
> 
> La deuda soberana la compran mas bancos de los que usted se cree y si no la comprará el BCE:
> 
> Draghi confirma que el BCE comprará deuda soberana



Las cifras son asombrosas: BBVA tiene más de 56.000 millones de deuda pública, Santander más de 24.000 millones y GesMadrid (gestora de Bankia) más de 1.350 millones.
España es uno de los países en los que mayor porcentaje de su deuda pública tienen sus propios bancos

Sintetia » ¿Quién salva a quien? ¿Los Gobiernos a los bancos o viceversa?


----------



## mecaweto (20 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Claro, toda la deuda la compra la banca española. Que me diga que compran una parte, es cierto, pero no toda. Seamos serios y no hablemos por hablar sin conocimiento y SIN FUENTES.
> 
> La deuda soberana la compran mas bancos de los que usted se cree y si no la comprará el BCE:
> 
> Draghi confirma que el BCE comprará deuda soberana



Merluzo, el BCE por estatutos no puede comprar deuda en el mercado primario, sólo en el secundario. El anuncio de Draghi es reconocer lo que vienen haciendo con los manguerazos durante el último año.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Merluzo, el BCE por estatutos no puede comprar deuda en el mercado primario, sólo en el secundario. El anuncio de Draghi es reconocer lo que vienen haciendo con los manguerazos durante el último año.



1º Merluzo tu padre.

2º Lo que significa el anuncio de dragui es que la deuda de españa se va a colocar si o sí a precios razonables y un relajamiento de la prima de riesgo.

El objetivo es que España se financie y así se está consiguiendo.

Gracias por reconocer los manguerazos, son prueba de la irreversabilidad del euro y el paraguas que ofrece el BCE.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Las cifras son asombrosas: BBVA tiene más de 56.000 millones de deuda pública, Santander más de 24.000 millones y GesMadrid (gestora de Bankia) más de 1.350 millones.
> España es uno de los países en los que mayor porcentaje de su deuda pública tienen sus propios bancos
> 
> Sintetia » ¿Quién salva a quien? ¿Los Gobiernos a los bancos o viceversa?



Como dije, la banca española compra una parte de la deuda, me parece totalmente lógico y normal. esto pasa en todos los paises, pero es que nuestra banca, recibía dinero del FROB al 1% y compraban al 5-7%.

Pero hay mas bancos que compran, e inversores privados.

Esto es un chiringuito en toda regla. Los inversores que compran deuda Alemana a interes negativo acaso no saben que estos bancos prestaban dinero a nuestros bancos?
Alguien ha oído hablar de la globalización?....


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En concreto, su apuesta por jugar con el cambio de divisas tiene riesgos y eso de que ha ganado un 20%, recuerde que ahora no tiene euros, si no dolares y por tanto tendrá que cambiarlos alguna vez a Euros pagando una segunda comisión por ello y dependiendo de cuando lo haga ya veremos si le ha salido rentable o no. Usted está en plena inversión, todavía no ha recogido beneficios. cuando finalice, nos lo cuenta con datos. Le deseo mucha suerte en su apuesta.
> 
> Lo que les he comentado de los depósitos al 4% es seguro y garantizado. Me parece una opción muy buena para personas con ahorros medios que no quieren alriesgar en inversiones que no entienden tipo "preferentes" o que se vuelven locos por llevar su dinero a un banco suizo que les cobra o les da una mierda de rentabilidad, mientras ellos compran deuda española o prestan sacando intereses del 4 ó 5%. ustedes dormiran mas tranquilos, pero les están timando. El dinero es suyo, sean ustedes los que se beneficien no otros.
> 
> Yo tambien invierto, ya les he comentado que compré deuda española y he ganado una buena pasta, pero no sólo eso, también compré acciones de Banquia cuando calleron en picado y las vendí en el pico al alza que duró unos días antes de que el BCE dijera que estaban sobrevaloradas(tengo otro hilo abierto de esto que pueden consultarlo). En esta operación saqué bastante en tan solo unos días, pero reconozco que tuve mis riesgos.



No, si se ve que tú eres un patriota hispanistaní listo de cojones 

En primer lugar yo no tengo dólares, ahora estoy en euros. Cambiaré cuando me lo parezca oportuno. 

Las ganancias del 2011 ya se materializaron. Gané un 20 % del capital. 

Yo también tengo algún IPF, y también invierto en otras cosas, no en Bankia precisamente ni en deuda española.


----------



## bullish consensus (21 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No, si se ve que tú eres un patriota hispanistaní listo de cojones
> 
> En primer lugar yo no tengo dólares, ahora estoy en euros. Cambiaré cuando me lo parezca oportuno.
> 
> ...



cuenta, cuenta.... aqui estamos para compartir...


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No, si se ve que tú eres un patriota hispanistaní listo de cojones
> 
> En primer lugar yo no tengo dólares, ahora estoy en euros. Cambiaré cuando me lo parezca oportuno.
> 
> ...



*Creo que he sido bastante transparente, he compartido mis apuestas y ahí están mis hilos. Lo que pasa es que detecto a mucho envidioso agorero que le gustaría que españa estuviera ya en el madmax. Esta gente que lleva prediciendo el corralito a la argentina y recomendando bancolchon... Pues NO. ah! se sienteeeeee!!*


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

Volviendo al tema de Swissquote. *Acabo de leer que la FINMA ha clasificado a los bancos Suizos en 5 categorias en función de su tamaño y riesg*o.

*SwissQuote esta en la categoria 4, siendo la categoría 1 la que mayor requerimientos tiene y la categoría 5 la que menos.*

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2011.pdf

FINMA intends to adopt the international Basel III standards and new provisions should enter into force on 1 January 2013 and will be 
fully implemented by the end of 2018 (target ratios have been defined for 2019). 

Swiss Banks will be classified in five supervisory categories according to their size and risk impact. The higher the category to which the bank belongs, the greater are its additional capital requirements. At 31 December 2011, Swissquote is classified in the supervisory category 4 (category 1 being the one with the highest requirements).

Major changes are :
Swiss Banks will be obliged to hold 8.0% of total capital ratio and a 2.5% additional capital for a capital conservation buffer as well as a variable anti-cyclical buffer (> 2.5%); Quality of capital will also be considered and Swiss banks will have to hold a 4.5% as common equity tier 1 ratio and a 6.0% as Tier 1 ratio;

New minimum standards for liquidity risks and unweighted leverage ratios should be introduced: liquidity coverage ratio and new stable funding ratio.

Swiss Standard Approach for credit risk will be abolished and replaced by International Standard Approach.

The Group as well as the Bank comply with the minimum Basel II capital requirement at 31 December 2011 and has done so at all times 
during 2010 and 2009.​
*En el documento tenéis con todo detalle el informe financiero del banco en 2011.*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2012)

> *The higher the category* to which the bank belongs, *the greater are its additional capital requirements*. At 31 December 2011, Swissquote is classified in the supervisory category 4 (*category 1 being the one with the highest requirements*).



:: Los dos primeros destacados y el último, ¿no son contradictorios?

"Como mas alta la categoría, mayor son sus requisitos de capital adicional"
"siendo la categoría 1 la de mas altos requisitos"

O quizás consideran que la categoría 1 es mas alta que la categoría 5?

En resumen, no entiendo que si 4 de 5 está en la banda alta o banda baja de riesgo.

O quizás es que al ajustar los requisitos al riesgo de cada categoría, los riesgos quedan compensados y todos los bancos son "equi-arriesgados"?


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :: Los dos primeros destacados y el último, ¿no son contradictorios?
> 
> "Como mas alta la categoría, mayor son sus requisitos de capital adicional"
> "siendo la categoría 1 la de mas altos requisitos"
> ...



Es cierto, leyendo esta frase

"Swiss Banks will be classified in five supervisory categories according to their size and risk impact. The higher the category to which the bank belongs, the greater are its additional capital requirements."

yo entiendo que la clasificación es de 1 a 5: 

1 - gran tamaño + riesgo: Más provisiones
5 - pequeño tamaño - riesgo: Menos provisiones

Me cuadra, ya que SQ no es un banco de gran tamaño...


----------



## alvono (21 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Swiss Banks will be obliged to hold 8.0% of total capital ratio and a 2.5% additional capital for a capital conservation buffer as well as a variable anti-cyclical buffer (> 2.5%);



Igualito que aquí tú! :baba:


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Los bancos suizos se clasificarán en cinco categorías supervisoras de acuerdo a su tamaño y el impacto del riesgo. Cuanto mayor sea la categoría a la que pertenece el banco, mayores son sus requerimientos de capital adicionales.

*Swissquote es de los que tiene los más altos requisitos a cumplir*. Veremos cómo se comporta.

Está muy claro:

Al 31 de diciembre de 2011, Swissquote se clasifica en la categoría de control 4 (*categoría 1 que es el que tiene los más altos requisitos*).

Que ilusos... que SQ es un minibanco, liquidarlo no sería ningún impacto.


Lo de Basilea es un fracaso:

Rebelion. Sistema bancario, nueva armadura fallada de fábrica


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Los bancos suizos se clasificarán en cinco categorías supervisoras de acuerdo a su tamaño y el impacto del riesgo. Cuanto mayor sea la categoría a la que pertenece el banco, mayores son sus requerimientos de capital adicionales.
> 
> *Swissquote es de los que tiene los más altos requisitos a cumplir*. Veremos cómo se comporta.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver:

1 - gran tamaño + riesgo: Más requisitos a cumplir
5 - pequeño tamaño - riesgo: Menos requisitos a cumplir

*Swissquote (4): Pequeño tamaño - riesgo: Menos requisitos a cumplir (menos requerimientos de capital)*


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

At 31 December 2011, Swissquote is classified in the supervisory category 4 (category 1 being the one with the highest requirements).

*En español:*

Al 31 de diciembre de 2011, Swissquote se clasifica en la categoría de control 4 (categoría 1 que es el que tiene los más altos requisitos).

Es normal, SQ es un minibanco y liquidarlo no sería ningún problema. Hay que aprender inglés que os abrís cuenta en idiomas que no entendéis. Esto es un poco peligroso no os parece?

Igual alguno tiene que viajar a suiza a por su pasta. Aprovecháis y lo conocéis que Suiza es precioso. Ir guardando unos días de vacaciones en el curro... :XX:


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> At 31 December 2011, Swissquote is classified in the supervisory category 4 (category 1 being the one with the highest requirements).
> 
> *En español:*
> 
> ...



¿Volvemos otra vez con lo mismo? Que si hay que liquidar bancos, se liquidan, que para eso son negocios privados (no como en España, que parece que nos tenemos que hacer cargo de los fallos y malas inversiones)

Y si lo liquidan: Perfecto. Hablo con la FINMA en Suiza, y el estado Suizo, que es un pais solvente, me devuelve el dinero depositado...

¿Que pasaría en España si el fondo de garantía nos tuviera que devolver los depósitos? Que no tiene un duro...

El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos está seco ¿quién garantiza nuestros ahorros?


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

En España se han rescatado bancos y ningún ahorrador ha perdido su dinero. La garantía se ha cumplido. No quieras asustar a viejas!

Tu tranquilo, que si el año que viene liquidan el minibanco SQ que es muy probable, no perderás tu dinero, pero tendrás que pedirte unos dias de vacas en el curro para ir a Suiza y aclacarar el asunto y con tus conocimientos de Ingles que no te enteras lo que lees a ver como te las apañas. yo si me pilla cerca no me importa acercarme contigo y hacer de interprete. De paso nos hacercamos a una sucursar de UBS o Credit Suisse para que te habras una cuenta en un banco de verdad. al menos, uno sistémico que no dejarán quebrar y ya se los ha rescatado alguna vez como sabes...

Solo espero que no me hagas pasar verguenza y me hagas ir a la sucursal de UBS con tus ahorros de 5 cifras...:XX:


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En España se han rescatado bancos y ningún ahorrador ha perdido su dinero. La garantía se ha cumplido. No quieras asustar a viejas!
> 
> Tu tranquilo, que si el año que viene liquidan el minibanco SQ que es muy probable, no perderás tu dinero, pero tendrás que pedirte unos dias de vacas en el curro para ir a Suiza y aclacarar el asunto y con tus conocimientos de Ingles que no te enteras lo que lees a ver como te las apañas. yo si me pilla cerca no me importa acercarme contigo y hacer de interprete. De paso nos hacercamos a una sucursar de UBS o Credit Suisse para que te habras una cuenta en un banco de verdad. al menos, uno sistémico que no dejarán quebrar y ya se los ha rescatado alguna vez como sabes...
> 
> Solo espero que no me hagas pasar verguenza y me hagas ir a la sucursal de UBS con tus ahorros de 5 cifras...:XX:



Estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas: Rescate de un banco y liquidación de un banco, así que no confundas a la gente...

Yo quiero que liquiden Bankia, por ejemplo, a ver que pasa...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2012)

ivanbg, tienes mas paciencia que un santo....o


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ivanbg, tienes mas paciencia que un santo....o



Me estoy ganando el cielo

oo

Es como volver una y otra vez sobre lo mismo... :´(


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas: Rescate de un banco y liquidación de un banco, así que no confundas a la gente...
> 
> Yo quiero que liquiden Bankia, por ejemplo, a ver que pasa...



Pero si en el fondo me caes bien, porque eres un peleón.

Yo también pienso que deberían haber liquidado a bankia, que los accionistas hubieran asumido perdidas. Los ahorradores habrían recuperado su dinero y al estado no le habría costado NADA.

mirate este vídeo anda:

[YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE]

Yo si que tengo paciencia...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Creo que he sido bastante transparente, he compartido mis apuestas y ahí están mis hilos. Lo que pasa es que detecto a mucho envidioso agorero que le gustaría que españa estuviera ya en el madmax. Esta gente que lleva prediciendo el corralito a la argentina y recomendando bancolchon... Pues NO. ah! se sienteeeeee!!*



pues bueno, vale, eres un tontolaba. 

No necesito ni justificar nada ni explicarte, menos todavía. 

Quédate con tu empanada mental de bonos patrióticos.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> pues bueno, vale, eres un tontolaba.
> 
> No necesito ni justificar nada ni explicarte, menos todavía.
> 
> Quédate con tu empanada mental de bonos patrióticos.



Tontolaba tu madre y tu padre empanado mental. Creo que no hace falta explicarlo...


----------



## minosabe (21 Sep 2012)

Tax clampdown to hurt Swiss banks - FT.com
Tax clampdown to hurt Swiss banks

o, por si alguien lo quiere en ejjpañó:
Los europeos ricos retiran su dinero de Suiza | R-evolución


----------



## aticus (21 Sep 2012)

No se a donde nos llevará la sarta de insultos que se lanzan algunos foreros. Creo que todos somos mayorcitos y somos dueños de nuestras decisiones. Tampoco entiendo el temor que nos intentan infundir al recurrir a SQ. Yo transferí una cantidad de seis cifras que por supuesto no cubre el fondo de garantía, pero me siento mas seguro en SQ que en cualquier banco español. No obstante en mis próximas vacaciones me pasaré por Suiza con la intención de abrir una cuenta en un banco mas grande, pero no cerraré la de SQ, la dejaré con una cantidad de seis cifras bajas.


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :: Los dos primeros destacados y el último, ¿no son contradictorios?
> 
> "Como mas alta la categoría, mayor son sus requisitos de capital adicional"
> "siendo la categoría 1 la de mas altos requisitos"
> ...



FINMA Overview of bank categorisation risk.
1 Very high risk
2 High risk
3 Significant risk
4 Average risk (SQB y otros)
5 Low risk
Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

aticus dijo:


> No se a donde nos llevará la sarta de insultos que se lanzan algunos foreros. Creo que todos somos mayorcitos y somos dueños de nuestras decisiones. Tampoco entiendo el temor que nos intentan infundir al recurrir a SQ. Yo transferí una cantidad de seis cifras que por supuesto no cubre el fondo de garantía, pero me siento mas seguro en SQ que en cualquier banco español. No obstante en mis próximas vacaciones me pasaré por Suiza con la intención de abrir una cuenta en un banco mas grande, pero no cerraré la de SQ, la dejaré con una cantidad de seis cifras bajas.



6 cifras? sabe usted contar? no tome el pelo a nadie. Cualquiera que quiera sacar del pais cantidades de 6 cifras no viene a burbuja.info a asesorarse con foreros madmaxistas y lleva el dinero a SQ y si es cierto le doy el diploma de
"Autentico borrego ignorante español" 

Con 6 cifras hay bancos que le darían mas seguridad y rentabilidad, incluso correrían con los gastos para moverlo de España. por su puesto con la condición de que mantuviera el dinero en el banco un tiempo.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE]



¿Nadie comenta nada del vídeo? ¿os ha gustado? ::


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> FINMA Overview of bank categorisation risk.
> 1 Very high risk
> 2 High risk
> 3 Significant risk
> ...



Gracias! 

Os dejo un tocho de la FINMA analizando el año 2011... Para los valientes 

http://www.finma.ch/e/finma/publikationen/Documents/finma_jb_2011_e.pdf


----------



## minosabe (21 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> FINMA Overview of bank categorisation risk.
> 1 Very high risk
> 2 High risk
> 3 Significant risk
> ...



Lo que pasa es que aquí en este foro no entienden que el sujeto pasivo de ese riesgo es el estado suizo. Para nada se refieren al riesgo de los impositores. Si no es así, que alguien me lo explique. 
Por cierto, yo abrí la cuenta en sq hace varios meses y ahora tengo una cantidad modesta en ella... Como aquí todo el mundo habla de cifras crípticamente diré que lo suficiente para comprarme un coche de gama media. Pues bueno, en estos momentos me planteo si será tan buena idea eso del SQ, ya que también he abierto cuenta en ING Lux y la Banque Postale en Fra. Pienso que con ellas ya estaría cubierto contra un retorno a la pta. y contra un impuesto de retorno ya que sólo tengo que acercarme a un Distributeur en Bourg-Madame y cruzar el río hacia Puigcerdà con las manos en los bolsillos.

Una última pregunta: ¿alguien se plantea compras de inmuebles o tierras en África, más concretamente en Sudáfrica?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que aquí en este foro no entienden que el sujeto pasivo de ese riesgo es el estado suizo. Para nada se refieren al riesgo de los impositores. Si no es así, que alguien me lo explique.
> Por cierto, yo abrí la cuenta en sq hace varios meses y ahora tengo una cantidad modesta en ella... Como aquí todo el mundo habla de cifras crípticamente diré que lo suficiente para comprarme un coche de gama media. Pues bueno, en estos momentos me planteo si será tan buena idea eso del SQ, ya que también he abierto cuenta en ING Lux y la Banque Postale en Fra. Pienso que con ellas ya estaría cubierto contra un retorno a la pta. y contra un impuesto de retorno ya que sólo tengo que acercarme a un Distributeur en Bourg-Madame y cruzar el río hacia Puigcerdà con las manos en los bolsillos.
> 
> Una última pregunta: ¿alguien se plantea compras de inmuebles o tierras en África, más concretamente en Sudáfrica?



Yo, ademas de en SQT, también tengo cuenta en ING.lu y una cutre-cuenta en Andorra. Mis ahorros los tengo repartidos en los dos primeros, porque va a ser una mala idea SQT? Una cosa es una cuenta corriente dentro de la zona euro, y otra una savings (limitada) pero fuera de la zona euro y cambiable a divisas.

Sobre lo de tierras en Sudáfrica... no, me suena igual que si alguien me preguntara si últimamente me he planteado invertir en arboles frutales en canadá o en aparcamientos en hong kong. No tengo ni idea de esa inversión, ni de que beneficios supone para compensar el inconveniente de la distancia.


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo, ademas de en SQT, también tengo cuenta en ING.lu y una cutre-cuenta en Andorra. Mis ahorros los tengo repartidos en los dos primeros, porque va a ser una mala idea SQT? Una cosa es una cuenta corriente dentro de la zona euro, y otra una savings (limitada) pero fuera de la zona euro y cambiable a divisas.
> 
> Sobre lo de tierras en Sudáfrica... no, me suena igual que si alguien me preguntara si últimamente me he planteado invertir en arboles frutales en canadá o en aparcamientos en hong kong. No tengo ni idea de esa inversión, ni de que beneficios supone para compensar el inconveniente de la distancia.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo: Tener una cuenta, no quita para tener la otra..


----------



## minosabe (21 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo, ademas de en SQT, también tengo cuenta en ING.lu y una cutre-cuenta en Andorra. Mis ahorros los tengo repartidos en los dos primeros, porque va a ser una mala idea SQT? Una cosa es una cuenta corriente dentro de la zona euro, y otra una savings (limitada) pero fuera de la zona euro y cambiable a divisas.
> 
> Sobre lo de tierras en Sudáfrica... no, me suena igual que si alguien me preguntara si últimamente me he planteado invertir en arboles frutales en canadá o en aparcamientos en hong kong. No tengo ni idea de esa inversión, ni de que beneficios supone para compensar el inconveniente de la distancia.



Hombre, árboles frutales en Canadá debe ser la ruina, vamos. Párkings en hong-kong seguro que ya no quedan para comprar... En realidad, me refiero a si no ha llegado ya el momento de "tener cosas" antes que ceritos en la pantalla del ordenador, sobre todo viendo que lo único que se puede comprar ahora en España por barato son pisos, absolutamente sin valor. El suelo agrícola no cae, el industrial no presenta buenas perspectivas... Con este panorama, conozco a un gestor patrimonial que me aconseja comprar bienes en países extranjeros que puedan entregarnos plusvalías cuando los cuarentones estemos ya jubiletas (esperemos), cuando no para llevarnos los bártulos allí y vivir por menos dinero.
Ahora... cualquiera se fía de un gestor patrimonial así como si nada...


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Hombre, árboles frutales en Canadá debe ser la ruina, vamos. Párkings en hong-kong seguro que ya no quedan para comprar... En realidad, me refiero a si no ha llegado ya el momento de "tener cosas" antes que ceritos en la pantalla del ordenador, sobre todo viendo que lo único que se puede comprar ahora en España por barato son pisos, absolutamente sin valor. El suelo agrícola no cae, el industrial no presenta buenas perspectivas... Con este panorama, conozco a un gestor patrimonial que me aconseja comprar bienes en países extranjeros que puedan entregarnos plusvalías cuando los cuarentones estemos ya jubiletas (esperemos), cuando no para llevarnos los bártulos allí y vivir por menos dinero.
> Ahora... cualquiera se fía de un gestor patrimonial así como si nada...



En Vietnam puedes comprar casas con oro 

Yo he estado por allí y son gente muy amable. Un gran país. De verdad que me planteo la jubilación por esos lares...

Buying House in Vietnam | How To Buy a Property in Vietnam


----------



## mecaweto (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> 1º Merluzo tu padre.



¿El que lo dice lo es con el culo al revés?



euroburbuja dijo:


> 2º Lo que significa el anuncio de dragui es que la deuda de españa se va a colocar si o sí a precios razonables y un relajamiento de la prima de riesgo.
> 
> El objetivo es que España se financie y así se está consiguiendo.
> 
> Gracias por reconocer los manguerazos, son prueba de la irreversabilidad del euro y el paraguas que ofrece el BCE.



Lo que significa el anuncio de Draghi es que van a seguir repitiendo el mismo comportamiento una y otra vez esperando resultados diferentes. Y para ello anuncia una vez mas como novedad algo que todo el mundo minimamente informado sabe que se hace desde hace tiempo, para regocijo de los necios e ilusos.

El euro es tan irreversible como lo que tarde Alemania en desinvertir en Europa sur y en llegar al límite de su paciencia para aguantarnos, o bien nosotros en aguantarlos a ellos. Entonces llegará el Game Over.

Edito para añadir: mi cesta en SQB es por si tengo que salir por patas de este triste país. Es un colchón para empezar una vida con un mínimo de dignidad en otra parte.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Tontolaba tu madre y tu padre empanado mental. Creo que no hace falta explicarlo...



gilipichas hispanistaní. Español de mierda.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> gilipichas hispanistaní. Español de mierda.



Cómo que "español de mierda" debe ser usted un sin papeles de estos que andan por aquí ó un extranjero de esos asquerosos que nos ensucian la ciudad.

De todas formas viendo a lo que vienes pasa por el club de fans y me lo cuentas allí y no ensucies este hilo insultando. :no:


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> ¿El que lo dice lo es con el culo al revés?
> 
> *Pues no sé si tu madre está en este momento a cuatro patas o no...*
> 
> ...



Lo que no sé es por qué no se va usted del pais. aquí le van a crujir su dinerito aunque lo tenga en suiza y va a ser cada vez mas pobre porque al menos yo estoy sacando rentabilidad a mi dinero pero usted lo tiene en la cesta rota...


----------



## Vidar (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo que no sé es por qué no se va usted del pais. aquí le van a crujir su dinerito aunque lo tenga en suiza y va a ser cada vez mas pobre porque al menos yo estoy sacando rentabilidad a mi dinero pero usted lo tiene en la cesta rota...



cajerito de bankia, que irascible está usted... ¿Le han cancelado muchas cuentas hoy?

De lo de "español de mierda" defíendase a muerte que no me voy a meter :fiufiu:

.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> cajerito de bankia, que irascible está usted... ¿Le han cancelado muchas cuentas hoy?
> 
> .



No, simplemente están saliendo euroburfans. 

Viva España!


----------



## Vidar (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No, simplemente están saliendo euroburfans.
> 
> Viva España!



Arriba siempre!

.


----------



## Acratador (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> 6 cifras? sabe usted contar? no tome el pelo a nadie. Cualquiera que quiera sacar del pais cantidades de 6 cifras no viene a burbuja.info a asesorarse con foreros madmaxistas y lleva el dinero a SQ y si es cierto le doy el diploma de
> "Autentico borrego ignorante español"
> 
> Con 6 cifras hay bancos que le darían mas seguridad y rentabilidad, incluso correrían con los gastos para moverlo de España. por su puesto con la condición de que mantuviera el dinero en el banco un tiempo.



Pues le digo que esta Ud. Equivocado... Como en muchas otras cosas... 

Los bancos españoles? No le van ayudar a enviar sus fondos fuera.

Tómeselo una tila y deje de molestar y confundir en set foro pelase...


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> Pues le digo que esta Ud. Equivocado... Como en muchas otras cosas...
> 
> Los bancos españoles? No le van ayudar a enviar sus fondos fuera.
> 
> Tómeselo una tila y deje de molestar y confundir en set foro pelase...



Pues opino que el que se equivoca es usted. En España hay bancos que tienen sucursales fuera, si no sabe esto se informa, pero igual se ha intentado informar y han visto que tiene ahorros de 4 cifras y ni se lo ofrecen...

Tómese usted la pastilla que ya está viendo visiones madmaxistas...


----------



## Acratador (21 Sep 2012)

Eso es lo que tu quisieras... hi hi


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas: Rescate de un banco y liquidación de un banco, así que no confundas a la gente...
> 
> Yo quiero que liquiden Bankia, por ejemplo, a ver que pasa...



*IVANBG* no tienes nada que decir sobre el vídeo? 

vamos que tu argumento se fué a la porra pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...

[YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mecaweto (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo que no sé es por qué no se va usted del pais. aquí le van a crujir su dinerito aunque lo tenga en suiza y va a ser cada vez mas pobre porque al menos yo estoy sacando rentabilidad a mi dinero pero usted lo tiene en la cesta rota...



Tengo el grueso del dinero al 4% en España y dinero en SQB, además de otras cestas.

Usted no entiende el binomio rentabilidad-seguridad. Si a su edad no lo ha entendido es probable que ya no lo comprenda, asi que no se que hace en este hilo.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> * Tengo el grueso del dinero al 4% en España* y dinero en SQB, además de otras cestas.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *IVANBG* no tienes nada que decir sobre el vídeo?
> 
> vamos que tu argumento se fué a la porra pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...



Tronco, hazme un resumen, que tengo otras cosas que hacer ademas de rebatirte... 

Además... Prefiero ver estos videos: 

[YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pues opino que el que se equivoca es usted. En España hay bancos que tienen sucursales fuera, si no sabe esto se informa, pero igual se ha intentado informar y han visto que tiene ahorros de 4 cifras y ni se lo ofrecen...
> 
> Tómese usted la pastilla que ya está viendo visiones madmaxistas...



Sr. Euroburbuja, take it easy please.
Mr. Botín tiene a su hija Ana Patricia presidiendo el negocio en UK, en ninguna
de sus sucursales se permite abrir cuenta a no residentes, aunque tenga una 
cuenta con muchos ceros en el Santander.
Yo, tengo cuenta en Barclays Knightsbridge(en la City); no en Gibraltar, ni en la isla de Man, ni en las islas del Canal). Abierta por la web, libre de gastos y comisiones.
A veces no se cumplen sus afirmaciones pero insisto take it easy.


----------



## mecaweto (22 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Lo siento, no es en su banco. De hecho, el banco para algunos empleados de banca con los que he hablado ni es banco ni es español.


----------



## jontania (22 Sep 2012)

Ya veo que otra vez la gente cae en la trampa de euroburbuja. Mira que lo tengo ignorado , pero no hay manera, otros se dedican a responderle manteniendo visibles sus mensajes. Por favor o ignorais a este tipo o se carga el foro.Vuelo a sugerirle (a el) que no me responda porque a menos que otro le conteste por mi, no me enteraré, a no ser que a quien unicamente quiera responder sea a su propio ego, lo contrario será inutil, ( por cierto como sus comentarios, por muchos que sean)


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Sep 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Ya veo que otra vez la gente cae en la trampa de euroburbuja. Mira que lo tengo ignorado , pero no hay manera, otros se dedican a responderle manteniendo visibles sus mensajes. Por favor o ignorais a este tipo o se carga el foro.Vuelo a sugerirle (a el) que no me responda porque a menos que otro le conteste por mi, no me enteraré, a no ser que a quien unicamente quiera responder sea a su propio ego, lo contrario será inutil, ( por cierto como sus comentarios, por muchos que sean)



Pues leyendo su mensaje está claro que no me ignora 

Otro euroburfans:XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *IVANBG* no tienes nada que decir sobre el vídeo?
> 
> vamos que tu argumento se fué a la porra pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE]



Este vídeo te puede ayudar a entender qué pasaría si hubiera que liquidar un banco Español y te demuestra que ningún ahorrador perdería sus ahorros. Este vídeo contesta a tus preguntas y desmiente tus afirmaciones madmaxistas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2012)

pues eso es que euroburbuja tendrá un blog de los mejores depositos y ganará por ingresos de publi

pero está perdiendo un potencial terrible, puede llamar ing, a barclays y a sqb y hacerse comercial....


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Sr. Euroburbuja, take it easy please.
> Mr. Botín tiene a su hija Ana Patricia presidiendo el negocio en UK, en ninguna
> de sus sucursales se permite abrir cuenta a no residentes, aunque tenga una
> cuenta con muchos ceros en el Santander.
> ...



Dije que en España hay bancos que te pueden mover el dinero fuera no que todos los bancos te lo ofrezcan. Vuelve a leer mi mensaje. Debe ser usted de ese % de españoles que sabe leer pero que no entiende lo que lee....


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues eso es que euroburbuja tendrá un blog de los mejores depositos y ganará por ingresos de publi
> 
> pero está perdiendo un potencial terrible, puede llamar ing, a barclays y a sqb y hacerse comercial....



También tengo un club de fans a disposicion de foreros como usted...


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Sep 2012)

Pregunta para listos:

alguien sabe qué es la unión bancaria y en qué consiste? sabén que está firmada por toda la banca que pertenece a la UE? informensé sobre el asunto que seguro que les interesa.

El calendario de la unión bancaria enfrenta a España con Alemania - 20minutos.es


----------



## nomada25 (22 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pregunta para listos:
> 
> alguien sabe qué es la unión bancaria y en qué consiste? sabén que está firmada por toda la banca que pertenece a la UE? informensé sobre el asunto que seguro que les interesa.
> 
> El calendario de la unión bancaria enfrenta a España con Alemania - 20minutos.es



Oye, por qué no eres valiente y dices claramente cuáles son tus intenciones, porque ya cantas hasta puntos alucinantes. Ya me imagino cuáles son esas intenciones, pero atrévete a decirlo claramente.
Para este país todos somos La Roja según nuestros dirigentes, pero eso no va a colar con el dinero, el ahorro justo y limpio no se socializa, quien la hace que la pague, sin más.


----------



## nekcab (22 Sep 2012)

Señores, no sé si se han dado cuenta (algunos sí), pero el hilo se encuentra ahora mismo absolutamente contaminado.


----------



## vidarr (22 Sep 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Señores, no sé si se han dado cuenta (algunos sí), pero el hilo se encuentra ahora mismo absolutamente contaminado.



Porque algunos quieren. Dejad de darle cuerda al troll, reportadlo si hace flooding o rompe los hilos, ignoradlo, etc. Ya se cansará.

Recuerda a las campañas de pacojones sobre ING. Al final acabaron provocando el efecto contrario.


----------



## ivanbg (23 Sep 2012)

Un articulo sobre Swissquote:

*Swissquote: Switzerland's leading online bank*

Swissquote Group is Switzerland’s leading provider of online financial and trading services. It has its headquarters in Gland, and offices in Zürich, Bern, Geneva and Dubai. It currently employs 358 staff. The Swissquote financial portal is Switzerland’s most visited financial platform, displaying ten million pages everyday offering clients unlimited flexibility in making the very best trading decisions. The New Europe spoke to Marc Bürki, CEO of Swissquote Bank Ltd to get his views on the overall state of the forex market and to learn about services the group offers its clients across a variety of platforms.

.....


----------



## jontania (23 Sep 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Señores, no sé si se han dado cuenta (algunos sí), pero el hilo se encuentra ahora mismo absolutamente contaminado.



Es el efecto de seguirle la corriente al troll. Hace meses dije que había que ignorarlo y no citarlo en las respuestas. Ya se cansara. Hasta que apareció el foro era rico e instructivo, ahora parece telecinco.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

jontania dijo:


> Es el efecto de seguirle la corriente al troll. *Hace meses dije que había que ignorarlo* y no citarlo en las respuestas. Ya se cansara. Hasta que apareció el foro era rico e instructivo, ahora parece telecinco.



Usted predica lo que no hace. Quizá no se ha dado cuenta pero ya es usted todo un *euroburfans!* :XX:

Venga, pase por el club y disfrute ::


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

*Suiza ya no es lo que era! por algo los ricos están llevándose el dinero de Suiza..*

*El fin del secreto bancario obliga a la banca suiza a buscar un nuevo modelo*

Los bancos suizos tendrán que buscar un nuevo modelo de negocio para hacer frente a la desaparición progresiva del hasta ahora intocable secreto bancario y seguir atrayendo así a la clientela internacional, indicaron varios especialistas reunidos en un seminario.
*El fisco estadounidense pagó este semana 104 millones de dólares a un exbanquero de UBS por denunciar a clientes que defraudaron a la Hacienda norteamericana*, un precedente que marca un antes y un después en el sector.
"*Ya no hay secreto bancario en Suiza. Se acabó, se terminó*", aseguró Osmond Plummer, un asesor internacional en gestión de fortunas.
Suiza se había beneficiado hasta ahora del secreto bancario, sin tener que adaptar su modelo económico.
"*Los bancos se limitaban a cobrar comisiones sustanciales por sus servicios y no eran muy competitivos*", dijo uno de los participantes en el seminario que tuvo lugar el miércoles.
"*El cliente no ganaba dinero*, *sólo lo ganaba el banco a expensas del cliente*", para quién lo más importante era que el dinero escapara a los impuestos de su país, dijo Plummer, que reclama un nuevo sistema de funcionamiento de los bancos suizos, "basado en la excelencia".
Para François Reyl, director general de Reyl & Co, un grupo bancario suizo creado en 1973, "ahora es el momento de que las sociedades de gestión de fortuna suizas cambien y se abran a nuevas culturas" empresariales.
Más transparencia en las comisiones
-----------------------------------
Los bancos se verán obligados a ofrecer mejores servicios.
"Hay gestores de fortuna o bancos en Suiza que perdieron clientes simplemente porque no respondían al teléfono", explicó Plummer, que asegura que la capacitación profesional permanente es una noción desconocida en el mundo bancario.
Los bancos tendrán además que ser más transparentes sobre el precio de sus servicios.
"El cliente quiere saber cuánto paga, hay que terminar definitivamente con las comisiones ocultas. Muchas personas prefieren la solución de las 'family office', las empresas de gestión de fortunas familiares, para ahorrarse dinero en comisiones", explica Plummer.
Según el periódico suizo Le Temps, el caso del exbanquero Bradley Birkenfeld, que cobró 104 millones de dólares por denunciar a sus antiguos clientes, cambia totalmente la situación del sector bancario suizo.
"La transición hacia la transparencia fiscal del conjunto del sector financiero suizo no es una opción, es una necesidad", asegura el periódico.
Once bancos helvéticos, de los que se sospecha que ayudaron activamente a evasores fiscales estadounidenses, están en el punto de mira de Washington. "Estos once bancos no tienen otra opción que pagar y pedir perdón", según Le Temps.
Frente a las críticas sobre la gestión de este dinero no declarado, Suiza elaboró un modelo de acuerdo bilateral, llamado Rubik, para regularizar estos fondos y garantizar el anonimato a sus propietarios.
Suiza ya firmó convenios Rubik con Gran Bretaña, Austria y Alemania, un país donde el acuerdo fue muy criticado por la oposición socialdemócrata y verde.

Terra Mobile Colombia - El fin del secreto bancario obliga a la banca suiza a buscar un nuevo modelo


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Suiza ya no es lo que era! por algo los ricos están llevándose el dinero de Suiza..*
> 
> *El fin del secreto bancario obliga a la banca suiza a buscar un nuevo modelo*
> 
> ...




¿y qué coño tiene que ver eso con swissquote?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues eso es que euroburbuja tendrá un blog de los mejores depositos y ganará por ingresos de publi
> 
> pero está perdiendo un potencial terrible, puede llamar ing, a barclays y a sqb y hacerse comercial....



no hagaís caso de este tal "euroburbuja". Es un troll, se dedica a pululear por los post escribiendo chorradas. 

Ya lo tengo en ignorar para siempre. Pinchad encima de su nick y dadle a "ignorar para siempre" y listos.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

Suiza camina de la mano de Europa por la cuenta que la trae:

*Ataques por parte de gobiernos europeos, procesos judiciales en Estados Unidos, banqueros bajo mandato de arresto internacional. El antes exitoso secreto bancario es hoy una carga para el centro financiero suizo.*

Secreto bancario, de un modelo de éxito se ha convertido en peso para la plaza financiera suiza- swissinfo

*FIN DEL SECRETO BANCARIO*
“El rol de Suiza como refugio fiscal ha terminado”, sostiene el ex gobernador del Banco Nacional Suizo (BNS), Philipp Hildebrand.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> no hagaís caso de este tal "euroburbuja". Es un troll, se dedica a pululear por los post escribiendo chorradas.
> 
> Ya lo tengo en ignorar para siempre. Pinchad encima de su nick y dadle a "ignorar para siempre" y listos.



Mis comentarios y argumentos están sacados de fuentes y pongo los enlaces a las mismas así que no cuela.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿y qué coño tiene que ver eso con swissquote?



SQ no está en Suiza?


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Sep 2012)

*Saben que se firmó el acuerdo Rubik? saben cómo va a afectar a la banca suiza y a SQ?*

Entre el 20 de marzo y el 13 de abril, Suiza firmó nuevos convenios de colaboración fiscal y financiera con Gran Bretaña, Alemania y Austria.

A partir de los denominados acuerdos Rubik, Berna se compromete a pagar a estos países un impuesto liberatorio, aplicable a los depósitos en cuentas suizas de ciudadanos de estos tres países y no declarados a sus respectivos fiscos.

En los casos de Alemania y Gran Bretaña, el impuesto oscilará entre el 21 y el 41% del valor de los patrimonios no declarados, dependiendo del monto de los fondos y del tiempo que permanecieron opacos en Suiza. En Austria, la tasa prevista será del 15 al 38%.

A partir de la entrada en vigor de la convención, Suiza desembolsará a Alemania una retención directa equivalente al 26% de los intereses del capital; del 27 al 48% a Gran Bretaña; y del 25% a Austria.

Aprobados en el mes de mayo de 2012 por el Parlamento helvético, los convenios han sido, no obstante, cuestionados en Suiza y serán sometidos a referéndum. En Alemania y Gran Bretaña aguardan su ratificación parlamentaria


----------



## nesio (23 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Terra Mobile Colombia - El fin del secreto bancario obliga a la banca suiza a buscar un nuevo modelo



Que pongas este enlace de Terra Colombia viene perfecto en este hilo, ya que *SQB es exponente de lo contrario*:

1: *No cobra comisiones ocultas*. Las pocas que SQB cobra en la cuenta Savings son 2 EUR por transferencia saliente y están bien claritas en el libro de tarifas.
y 2: Aquí no interesa lo del secreto bancario porque *el propósito de la gran mayoría es guardar los ahorros, no defraudar*. Así que debes entender que se pierda o se gane el secreto bancario es indiferente.

Por ello, *tu aporte quizás asuste a las viejecitas colombianas con dinero de dudoso origen, pero no hace más que dar crédito a SQB y al propósito de hilo*.


----------



## nesio (23 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Saben que se firmó el acuerdo Rubik? saben cómo va a afectar a la banca suiza y a SQ?



¿Y qué tienen que ver los *impuestos sobre depósitos no declarados por alemanes, ingleses y austríacos* con nosotros y este hilo?

Otro aporte que no nos sirve ni te sirve para nada. Sigue así, supongo que te darás cuenta de que nos haces el trabajo tú mismo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Sep 2012)

Empiezo a tener tentaciones de ignorar a los que citen a euoburbuja, porque no hay manera de dear de leer sus mantras... :´(


----------



## nesio (23 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Empiezo a tener tentaciones de ignorar a los que citen a euoburbuja, porque no hay manera de dear de leer sus mantras... :´(



Ignorar los mensajes que confunden a los usuarios que entran a informarse es un error. Toda intoxicación tiene que ser rebatida, en caso contrario el hilo acabará siendo un estercolero lleno de mentiras.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Ignorar los mensajes que confunden a los usuarios que entran a informarse es un error. Toda intoxicación tiene que ser rebatida, en caso contrario el hilo acabará siendo un estercolero lleno de mentiras.



Tu intencion es buena y tu actitud envidiable. Pero hace un par de meses que se rebaten sus tonterias y el resultado es indiscutible: las ultimas 80 paginas del hilo no aportan practicamente nada, si se borrasen el hilo ganaria caridad y utilidad. Lo que quiero decir es que burbuduracell se alimenta de vuestras respuestas, un troll de manual.


----------



## nesio (23 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tu intencion es buena y tu actitud envidiable. Pero hace un par de meses que se rebaten sus tonterias y el resultado es indiscutible: las ultimas 80 paginas del hilo no aportan practicamente nada, si se borrasen el hilo ganaria caridad y utilidad. Lo que quiero decir es que burbuduracell se alimenta de vuestras respuestas, un troll de manual.



No, si yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero aún creo en la utilidad informativa del hilo, a mi en su día me sirvió y creo que puede dar servicio a mucha gente. Por ello mi intención depurativa.

Está claro que entre los mensajes intoxicantes, los mensajes con salidas de tono y los usuarios que cada vez menos usan el buscador, el hilo tiene los días contados. Hace tiempo propuse usar el 1r mensaje para sintetizar toda la información útil, pero el creador no se ha manifestado, así que nada.


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Sep 2012)

¿Qué os parece la oferta de SQB, 100 USD de regalo por abrir un cuenta trading con 1000, para operar en ETF, etc.?
Saludos


----------



## jajj (23 Sep 2012)

os dejo un enlace de SQB. Chemin de la Crétaux 33, Gland, Suisse - Google Maps


----------



## ivanbg (23 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> No, si yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero aún creo en la utilidad informativa del hilo, a mi en su día me sirvió y creo que puede dar servicio a mucha gente. Por ello mi intención depurativa.
> 
> Está claro que entre los mensajes intoxicantes, los mensajes con salidas de tono y los usuarios que cada vez menos usan el buscador, el hilo tiene los días contados. Hace tiempo propuse usar el 1r mensaje para sintetizar toda la información útil, pero el creador no se ha manifestado, así que nada.



Buena idea. Que pena que no haya contestado... Recuerdo que a mi me fue de mucha utilidad un archivo doc donde se recopilaba la información más relevante del banco. Fue publicado por el forero Ramonimo en el mensaje 936 del hilo, y para mi fue el archivo imprescindible: Por eso lo pongo aquí de nuevo.

*En este archivo (documento doc comprimido en zip) se puede encontrar toda la información fundamental para abrir la cuenta, para operar con ella y se resuelven todas las dudas que han surgido a los foreros en*:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/299696-que-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html

Rankia: Swissquote

Espero que le sea de ayuda a los nuevos en el foro y sobre todo que les ayude a tener un criterio propio, que es lo más importante 8:


----------



## Alami (23 Sep 2012)

Es bueno que os cepilleis los hilos (en especial euroburbuja). 
Los trenes pasan y deben cojerse en la parada (los hilos deben leerse desde el principio).


----------



## minosabe (23 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la oferta de SQB, 100 USD de regalo por abrir un cuenta trading con 1000, para operar en ETF, etc.?
> Saludos



La oferta es como para pensárselo, lo que ocurre es que las comisiones que cobran por invertir en ETF no son muy competitivas. Si alguien piensa lo contrario o sabe algo que yo no sé que me lo diga y le estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## minosabe (23 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Sr. Euroburbuja, take it easy please.
> Mr. Botín tiene a su hija Ana Patricia presidiendo el negocio en UK, en ninguna
> de sus sucursales se permite abrir cuenta a no residentes, aunque tenga una
> cuenta con muchos ceros en el Santander.
> ...



Yo estuve hurgando también en Barclays y hasta me llamaron y me mandaron su libreto de condiciones en pdf. Me gustaría saber cómo te va con Barclays Knightsbridge y cuánto cobran por una simple cuenta de ahorro con poco money, para diversificar todavía más.


----------



## ivanbg (23 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> La oferta es como para pensárselo, lo que ocurre es que las comisiones que cobran por invertir en ETF no son muy competitivas. Si alguien piensa lo contrario o sabe algo que yo no sé que me lo diga y le estaré muy agradecido.



Cierto. Sus tarifas no son muy competitivas, yo tambien lo estaba mirando... La gente recomienda http://www.interactivebrokers.com/ con unas tarifas mucho mejores, eso sí, requieren un deposito inicial de 10.000$


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Yo estuve hurgando también en Barclays y hasta me llamaron y me mandaron su libreto de condiciones en pdf. Me gustaría saber cómo te va con Barclays Knightsbridge y cuánto cobran por una simple cuenta de ahorro con poco money, para diversificar todavía más.



Yo tengo una cuenta de plazo, que se puede abrir a partir de 10k euros, el plazo elegido a 6 meses y la divisa elegida en euros (puedes elegir GBP, USD, y 4 más), esta cuenta de plazo lleva vinculada una cuenta corriente exentas de comisiones. La rentabilidad en euros es baja 1,2%, la más baja en CHF 0,25%. La mayor rentabilidad en dólares australianos 3,5%.
Sí quieres una cuenta corriente mínimo 5k GBP o equivalente y cobran una comisión de 10 GBP mensuales. Yo descarté esta opción y por eso me decidí por el plazo.
Encuentro caras las transferencias desde UK que son de 15 GBP. Las tarjetas tienen comisiones tanto las de débito como de crédito. Hasta la fecha no tengo quejas. 
Como tú dices está bien para diversificar, yo también estoy en SQB e ING LU.
Estos son más ventajosos por el tema comisiones como bien sabeis.
Saludos


----------



## minosabe (23 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Yo tengo una cuenta de plazo, que se puede abrir a partir de 10k euros, el plazo elegido a 6 meses y la divisa elegida en euros (puedes elegir GBP, USD, y 4 más), esta cuenta de plazo lleva vinculada una cuenta corriente exentas de comisiones. La rentabilidad en euros es baja 1,2%, la más baja en CHF 0,25%. La mayor rentabilidad en dólares australianos 3,5%.
> Sí quieres una cuenta corriente mínimo 5k GBP o equivalente y cobran una comisión de 10 GBP mensuales. Yo descarté esta opción y por eso me decidí por el plazo.
> Encuentro caras las transferencias desde UK que son de 15 GBP. Las tarjetas tienen comisiones tanto las de débito como de crédito. Hasta la fecha no tengo quejas.
> Como tú dices está bien para diversificar, yo también estoy en SQB e ING LU.
> ...



Gracias por la info. Lo del dólar australiano me entusiasma, porque si bien el euro se ha apreciado últimamente frente a él, la tendencia de fondo sigue siendo bajista para el eur. Un 3,5% no está mal tampoco y, en cualquier caso, yo también me decantaría por un dep a plazo y eso de hacer paquetitos de 10K para diversificar creo que es lo mejor que podemos hacer los lonchafinistas. 
En su momento me puse en contacto con varios bancos australianos para abrir cuentas allí pero sin residencia es imposible, incluso con ING. Si alguien conoce alguna otra posibilidad le agradecería que lo contase, ya que los tipos en Australia siguen altos y su moneda no es tan ascensor como el zloty, por nombrar otro ejemplo de tipos altos.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> * Tengo el grueso del dinero al 4% en España* y dinero en SQB, además de otras cestas.



Este es otro que sigue la corriente y abrió la cuenta en SQ, pero es inteligente y no tiene sus ahorros en SQ. Lo tiene en ESPAÑA al 4% como afirma. 

Ahora lo negará por llevarme la contraria. :XX:


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

Una pregunta para la que no he encontrado respuesta en el hilo: *La tarjeta de coordenadas que nos proporcionan para poder operar en Swissquote ¿Tiene algún periodo de validez? *

Es decir, ¿nos tienen que proporcionar una nueva cada cierto tiempo o siempre vamos a tener la misma?

En algún sitio me pareció leer que cambiaba cada año, pero no estoy seguro de ello...


----------



## señor eko (24 Sep 2012)

Acabo de recibir este correo de SwissQuote:



> Hola señor eko,
> 
> 
> Tu estas interesado en abrir una cuenta bancaria o una cuenta de inversiones en Forex?
> ...




Como podéis apreciar, está escrito en perfecto castellano. Me he quedado un poco a cuadros, porque tenía entendido que esta gente no tenía a nadie que hablara español...

Le diré que sí, a ver que me cuenta...

¿Le ha llegado a alguien más este mail?


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Acabo de recibir este correo de SwissQuote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi todavía no, pero parece que se están poniendo las pilas en el departamento de ventas... Debemos de ser unos cuantos españolitos con cuentas abiertas en SQ para que ya nos hablen en Español...


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

El interés que da SQ es de 0.8% en la cuenta savings mensualmente?

a alguien le están ingresando el 0,8% mensualmente?


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Una pregunta para la que no he encontrado respuesta en el hilo: *La tarjeta de coordenadas que nos proporcionan para poder operar en Swissquote ¿Tiene algún periodo de validez? *
> 
> Es decir, ¿nos tienen que proporcionar una nueva cada cierto tiempo o siempre vamos a tener la misma?
> 
> En algún sitio me pareció leer que cambiaba cada año, pero no estoy seguro de ello...



Me autocontesto )

"In the interests of optimal protection, your account is secured by a level 3 card. Each time you log in with your user ID and password, the system asks you to enter the relevant code from this card.
*You will receive a new level 3 card once a year in the "News" section of your account so that you can then print and activate it*."

http://www.swissquote.ch/website-help/infos/tech_recommandation/level3/level3_e.html

Asi que, entiendo que todos los años cambiamos de tarjeta de coordenadas... Espero que nos manden un e-mail cuando haya que activar la siguiente )


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Me autocontesto )
> 
> "In the interests of optimal protection, your account is secured by a level 3 card. Each time you log in with your user ID and password, the system asks you to enter the relevant code from this card.
> *You will receive a new level 3 card once a year in the "News" section of your account so that you can then print and activate it*."
> ...



Al menos el abrirte esta cuenta te va a servir para aprender inglés...


----------



## Alami (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Al menos el abrirte esta cuenta te va a servir para aprender inglés...



Perdona pero tu confundes el ingles, con el frances, alemán o italiano.
De hecho el problema es que ya responden en *Castellano*


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Acabo de recibir este correo de SwissQuote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me ha llegado, solicité más información sobre la eForex y os la haré saber cuando me respondan.
Fantástica noticia tener interlocutores en nuestra lengua.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Perdona pero tu confundes el ingles, con el frances, alemán o italiano.
> De hecho el problema es que ya responden en *Castellano*



Tu confundes la velocidad con el tocino


----------



## Alami (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Tu confundes la velocidad con el tocino



Gracias por aclararme la confusión. 
Veo que ahora ya ensucias dos hilos al unísono.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Gracias por aclararme la confusión.
> Veo que ahora ya ensucias dos hilos al unísono.



usted es el que ensucia


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> No me ha llegado, solicité más información sobre la eForex y os la haré saber cuando me respondan.
> Fantástica noticia tener interlocutores en nuestra lengua.



Pregunta:

¿Da lo mismo abrirse una cuenta de trading en Swissquote que en http://www.ac-markets.com/?

Lo digo porque SwissQuote compro AC Markets...


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Me autocontesto )
> 
> "In the interests of optimal protection, your account is secured by a level 3 card. Each time you log in with your user ID and password, the system asks you to enter the relevant code from this card.
> *You will receive a new level 3 card once a year in the "News" section of your account so that you can then print and activate it*."
> ...



Tengo la duda de que es posible que llegue activada, como la actual, y no tengamos más que usar la tarjeta. Si que se entiende que la nueva debemos imprimirla y después activarla, que se trata de una situación distinta a la apertura y que no la enviaran por correo.


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Tengo la duda de que es posible que llegue activada, como la actual, y no tengamos más que usar la tarjeta. Si que se entiende que la nueva debemos imprimirla y después activarla, que se trata de una situación distinta a la apertura y que no la enviaran por correo.



Sería una buena pregunta para hacer al servicio de atención al cliente de SQ, ya que según lo que he encontrado, no parece que la vayan a enviar por correo postal, pero entiendo que deben de avisar de alguna manera en el momento en el que la antigua deje de estar operativa y así imprimirnos la nueva...


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> ¿Da lo mismo abrirse una cuenta de trading en Swissquote que en http://www.ac-markets.com/?
> 
> Lo digo porque SwissQuote compro AC Markets...



Tengo esa misma duda, ¿quién sabe la respuesta?


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Tengo esa misma duda, ¿quién sabe la respuesta?



Antes decían que los de SQ contestan en Español, quien mejor para contestarles que los propios de SQ? miren que les gusta el rollo...


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Tengo esa misma duda, ¿quién sabe la respuesta?



Navegando un poco por sus paginas, parece que ofrecen productos distintos:

ACM

Swissquote > Products

SQ

TRADING > Märkte & Produkte > Informationen TRADING > Märkte & Produkte > Informationen

Aunque me da la sensación de que tienen en algunos productos en comun...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Perdona pero tu confundes el ingles, con el frances, alemán o italiano.
> De hecho el problema es que ya responden en *Castellano*




Pues bien. Qué cambios han hecho! hace 1 año no tenían a nadie que hablara castellano, (lo sé por amigos que no hablan estos otros idiomas), ahora ya me confirman también los amigos que sí, que contestan en castellano. Y es que solo los de burbuja ya merecemos el trato...jejeje. 
El año próximo te hablarán ya vasco, catalán o gallego


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

No me extraña que hablen castellano:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...suiza-se-contrae-y-millonarios-abandonan.html


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues bien. Qué cambios han hecho! hace 1 año no tenían a nadie que hablara castellano, (lo sé por amigos que no hablan estos otros idiomas), ahora ya me confirman también los amigos que sí, que contestan en castellano. Y es que solo los de burbuja ya merecemos el trato...jejeje.
> El año próximo te hablarán ya vasco, catalán o gallego



No me extrañaría )

A mi me sorprendió que me llamaran de Alemania en perfecto Castellano y que me confirmaran que mi pedido en Silber Werte había sido correctamente realizado.

En breve en SQ amplían plantilla hispanohablante


----------



## micamor (24 Sep 2012)

Vamos, que aquí no se fía nadie, ¿y nos vamos a fiar nosotros.?
El negocio es el negocio. Ing Lu permite abrir cuentas a los españoles, que antes no permitía.
SQ, ha buscado empleados que hablen castellano.

Pero no seáis ilusos, no se trata por el efecto burbuja, es que han descubierto que hay un nicho de mercado, y quieren explotarlo.

¿Quién iba a pensar que era posible abrir una cuenta en Suiza o Luxemburgo sin moverse de casa?

Aquí un par de enlaces para animar al personal.

El mercado suizo destaca en 2012 por su rentabilidad - elEconomista.es


Los bancos extranjeros reducen su exposición a la deuda española un 40% - elEconomista.es


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Vamos, que aquí no se fía nadie, ¿y nos vamos a fiar nosotros.?
> El negocio es el negocio. Ing Lu permite abrir cuentas a los españoles, que antes no permitía.
> SQ, ha buscado empleados que hablen castellano.
> 
> ...



Solo para animar porque de rentabilidad nada. O te cobran por tener cuenta o te dan un miserable 0,8 como SQ y esto lo da porque es un minibanco online.


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Vamos, que aquí no se fía nadie, ¿y nos vamos a fiar nosotros.?
> El negocio es el negocio. Ing Lu permite abrir cuentas a los españoles, que antes no permitía.
> SQ, ha buscado empleados que hablen castellano.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los artículos. La verdad es que esta claro que han visto el negocio. Por lo que se comenta, hasta hace pocos meses, no se podía abrir cuenta en Ing Luxembourg...


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

Los problemas agudizan el ingenio y a los de SQ se les ha ocurrido coger el traductor de google para conquistar a madmaxistas españoles:::

El fin del secreto bancario obliga a la banca suiza a buscar un nuevo modelo | Radio Nederland Internacional


----------



## 0absoluto (24 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la oferta de SQB, 100 USD de regalo por abrir un cuenta trading con 1000, para operar en ETF, etc.?
> Saludos



¿Seguro que es para la cuenta de trading?
Yo la oferta que he visto es ésta: Oferta en SQB para abrir cuentas de FOREX


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Sep 2012)

Os puedo asegurar que hasta hace pocos meses era imposible abrir cuenta en UK a no residentes, a menos que fuera en sus paraisos fiscales que ya conoceís. Ahora Barclays
te abre cuenta en Londres y se cuida de ingresar la retención a la AEAT, no pagas doble
imposición solo has de rellenar el R105 (Application for a not ordinarily resident saver to recive interest without tax taken off). Todos los trámites por la red y correo postal. No 
quieren perder la oportunidad de hacer negocio al igual que suizos, luxemburgueses, etc. 
Además los españoles disponemos de comerciales que hablan nuestra lengua, solo hay que pedirlo a la extensión que te indican en el momento de contratar.


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Sep 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es para la cuenta de trading?
> Yo la oferta que he visto es ésta: Oferta en SQB para abrir cuentas de FOREX



Efectivamente es para la cuenta eForex, estas en lo cierto.


----------



## aticus (25 Sep 2012)

Para aquellos que escogieron la opción "a" al abrir la cuenta:

Se acabó la impunidad de las cuentas en Suiza y el SOS del automóvil, temas del día


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (25 Sep 2012)

*Swissquote*

Buenos dias.acabo de ingresar.me parece interesante el tema.
Una duda.el sobre que te mandan para mandar la documentacion no es de pago,es decir,no hay que poner sello.
Y otra mas el cambio de opcion de la a a la b o viceversa,se puede hacer por correo interno,una vez tengas las claves,adjunto el archivo escaneado, o hay que mandarlo por el tedioso correo normal de correos.
Gracias


----------



## niño de los tanques (25 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> Buenos dias.acabo de ingresar.me parece interesante el tema.
> Una duda.el sobre que te mandan para mandar la documentacion no es de pago,es decir,no hay que poner sello.
> Y otra mas el cambio de opcion de la a a la b o viceversa,se puede hacer por correo interno,una vez tengas las claves,adjunto el archivo escaneado, o hay que mandarlo por el tedioso correo normal de correos.
> Gracias



Tienes que pagar el sello, solo es gratis para los residentes en Suiza.
Tienes que descargarte el formulario en la web y escogida la opción lo envias por correo.
Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Para aquellos que escogieron la opción "a" al abrir la cuenta:
> 
> Se acabó la impunidad de las cuentas en Suiza y el SOS del automóvil, temas del día



Cuentas en Suiza: se acabó la impunidad. Con este titular abre hoy su edición el diario Expansión asegurando que hay un acuerdo para que España acceda a todo tipo de datos a partir de enero de 2013. El país helvético revisa su modelo bancario ante la presión de la OCDE, Bruselas y EEUU. Suiza levanta el secreto bancario y dará a Españ ainformación sobre las cuentas. coincidiendo con la entrada en vigor de la Ley contra el Fraude que prepara Hacienda, a partir del próximo 1 de enero Suiza dará a España todo tipo de datos de contribuyentes y de cuentas no identificadas.


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (25 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Me puedes indicar dondes esta en la web ese formulario para poder luego enviar el correo interno esa documentacion?


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Para aquellos que escogieron la opción "a" al abrir la cuenta:
> 
> Se acabó la impunidad de las cuentas en Suiza y el SOS del automóvil, temas del día



No creo que tengamos nada que esconder:

1.-Hemos presentado el DD1 en el Banco de España: Ya saben que tenemos una cuenta en Suiza
2.-Tanto los de la opción a como los de la b tributamos en España por los intereses que se generan.

En mi caso he renunciado al secreto bancario, así que SQ informara a Hacienda de de los datos de mi cuenta, y si no lo hace, seré yo mismo el que informe a Hacienda llegado el momento de hacer la declaración.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Me puedes indicar dondes esta en la web ese formulario para poder luego enviar el correo interno esa documentacion?



Este es:

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> No creo que tengamos nada que esconder:
> 
> 1.-Hemos presentado el DD1 en el Banco de España: Ya saben que tenemos una cuenta en Suiza
> 2.-Tanto los de la opción a como los de la b tributamos en España por los intereses que se generan.
> ...



Usted todavía no se ha dado cuenta del asunto.

Ha oído hablar sobre la unión bancaria? Preparese aparte de tener el dinero allí y no sacar ninguna rentabilidad, va a pagar usted dinero a España via impuestos por su cuenta. ya vera...


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> Buenos dias.acabo de ingresar.me parece interesante el tema.
> Una duda.el sobre que te mandan para mandar la documentacion no es de pago,es decir,no hay que poner sello.
> Y otra mas el cambio de opcion de la a a la b o viceversa,se puede hacer por correo interno,una vez tengas las claves,adjunto el archivo escaneado, o hay que mandarlo por el tedioso correo normal de correos.
> Gracias



Y por cierto, mándalo por correo certificado, así puedes hacer un seguimiento del envío (lo digo por tu tranquilidad). En mi caso tardo menos de 1 semana en llegar...


----------



## nesio (25 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Ahora Barclays
> te abre cuenta en Londres y se cuida de ingresar la retención a la AEAT, no pagas doble
> imposición solo has de rellenar el R105 (Application for a not ordinarily resident saver to recive interest without tax taken off). Todos los trámites por la red y correo postal. No
> quieren perder la oportunidad de hacer negocio al igual que suizos, luxemburgueses, etc.
> Además los españoles disponemos de comerciales que hablan nuestra lengua, solo hay que pedirlo a la extensión que te indican en el momento de contratar.



Estaría bien que iniciases un hilo nuevo a modo de guía para el que quiera abrirse una cuenta en Barclays UK o desee más información (trámites, productos, tarifas...).


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Estaría bien que iniciases un hilo nuevo a modo de guía para el que quiera abrirse una cuenta en Barclays UK o desee más información (trámites, productos, tarifas...).



+1000 

Sería bastante interesante


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Estaría bien que iniciases un hilo nuevo a modo de guía para el que quiera abrirse una cuenta en Barclays UK o desee más información (trámites, productos, tarifas...).



Sí y no se olvide de poner la rentabilidad


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

De ilusiones se vive


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

Los problemas de Barclays siguen multiplicándose. Dados los decepcionantes resultados de sus competidores globales, el banco debería sentirse satisfecho con haber registrado un incremento en los beneficios subyacentes antes de impuestos del 13% en el primer trimestre del año de 4.200 millones de libras (5.358 millones de euros). Sin embargo, eso fue antes de que llegaran los problemas, incluido el coste de las acciones de la autoridad reguladora que han deteriorado la credibilidad del banco en los últimos meses, y que no han quedado resueltos.
En este momento, Barclays sigue entonando el mea culpa a raíz del escándalo de la manipulación del Libor, que provocó la dimisión del consejero delegado, Robert Diamond. Mientras, los alentadores resultados dados a conocer el viernes quedaron eclipsados al conocerse que el director financiero del banco, Chris Lucas, está siendo investigado por la Autoridad de Servicios Financieros en relación a las comisiones que se pagaron coincidiendo con una ampliación de capital del banco en 2008. Con independencia de cuál sea el resultado, la imagen de la institución ya ha quedado dañada y es difícil reparar los daños.
Los ingresos del segundo trimestre de su banco de inversión aumentaron un 5% en términos interanuales, gracias a la excelente evolución de sus negocios de cambio de divisas y comercio de materias primas. A pesar de la débil situación de la economía, las pérdidas por créditos de Barclays no han aumentado con respecto al primer semestre de hace un año. Las acciones de Barclays aumentaron un 7,7% el lunes, aunque todavía están un 16% por debajo con respecto a hace un mes.
Pero Barclays aún tiene que recuperar el principal valor de la compañía: la confianza. El mes pasado, el banco dijo que preveía que los posibles cargos relativos a las ventas fraudulentas de coberturas a pequeñas empresas fueran irrelevantes: el viernes efectuó una provisión de 450 millones de libras para cubrir esa factura, una cifra sin duda importante en el contexto de los 759 millones de beneficios antes de impuestos obtenidos en la primera mitad del año.
La revelación de la investigación de la FSA sobre Lucas y otros tres antiguos y actuales altos ejecutivos, al final del anuncio de resultados, supone un intento de Barclays de mostrar una mayor “transparencia”. Sin embargo, ha despertado más preguntas que respuestas. El banco había revelado previamente pagos por 240 millones de libras a Qatar Holding y a Sheikh Mansour Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, de la familia real de Abu Dhabi, en relación a los 7.300 millones de libras recaudados en 2008. Así que los inversores se preguntan qué otras cosas no se revelaron.
El banco, sin consejero delegado ni director de operaciones, y que también busca un nuevo presidente, se encuentra ahora con que otro de sus ejecutivos está en el punto de mira. Las acciones de Barclays aún parecen baratas en 0,4 veces su valor tangible en libros. Pero, en estos momentos, los reguladores están deseando avalanzarse sobre Barclays con que sólo estornude en el momento equivocado.

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Barclays sigue en el fango,Opinin, expansion.com


La Fed recibió informes de Barclays por los problemas con el líbor en 2008 - CincoDías.com


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

ZURICH, Sept 21 (Reuters) - The Swiss government announced plans on Friday to grant cantonal tax authorities access to bank data of citizens suspected of tax evasion, in a new weakening of traditionally strict bank secrecy.

*Switzerland currently allows domestic authorities access to bank data only in cases where there are outright suspicions of tax fraud, or deliberately misleading the tax authorities, but not in cases of tax evasion, which is failing to fully declare your income or wealth.*

International pressure on Switzerland forced it to abandon that distinction for foreigners in 2009 as it sought to do more to cooperate with a global crackdown on tax cheats, prompting domestic calls for similar steps at home.

The Swiss government said in a statement it had asked the finance ministry to draw up changes to tax penal law by next spring to allow cantonal tax authorities access to bank data in cases of tax evasion.

The independent-minded Swiss, with a strong belief in privacy, believe an individual's financial affairs are his or her own business.

While consciously lying to the revenue authorities, for instance forging documents about income, is a crime as elsewhere, omitting to report earnings is currently only an administrative offence punishable by a fine.

The weakening of Swiss bank secrecy has been a big blow to the world's largest offshore centre with $2 trillion in assets.

UBS said this week it expects Swiss banks to see European clients withdraw "hundreds of billions of francs" as a result of steps to stop foreigners using secret accounts to evade taxes. (Reporting by Emma Thomasson; Editing by David Holmes)


*¿Alguien esta cometiendo fraude fiscal o evasión fiscal? Me da a mi que no... Así que no hay que preocuparse por tener una cuenta abierta en Suiza con Swissquote*

Todos estamos cumpliendo con el fisco Español.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> +1000
> 
> Sería bastante interesante



Si, se agradecería.

A burbujita se le va a acumular el trabajo de contaminador de hilos, ya le pueden pagar bien los de la sucursal.. :XX:


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, se agradecería.
> 
> A burbujita se le va a acumular el trabajo de contaminador de hilos, ya le pueden pagar bien los de la sucursal.. :XX:



Está currándoselo para no verse en el ERE de los próximos 3000 de bankia ::

.


----------



## patsy (25 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Los problemas de Barclays siguen multiplicándose. Dados los decepcionantes resultados de sus competidores globales, el banco debería sentirse satisfecho con haber registrado un incremento en los beneficios subyacentes antes de impuestos del 13% en el primer trimestre del año de 4.200 millones de libras (5.358 millones de euros). Sin embargo, eso fue antes de que llegaran los problemas, incluido el coste de las acciones de la autoridad reguladora que han deteriorado la credibilidad del banco en los últimos meses, y que no han quedado resueltos.
> En este momento, Barclays sigue entonando el mea culpa a raíz del escándalo de la manipulación del Libor, que provocó la dimisión del consejero delegado, Robert Diamond. Mientras, los alentadores resultados dados a conocer el viernes quedaron eclipsados al conocerse que el director financiero del banco, Chris Lucas, está siendo investigado por la Autoridad de Servicios Financieros en relación a las comisiones que se pagaron coincidiendo con una ampliación de capital del banco en 2008. Con independencia de cuál sea el resultado, la imagen de la institución ya ha quedado dañada y es difícil reparar los daños.
> Los ingresos del segundo trimestre de su banco de inversión aumentaron un 5% en términos interanuales, gracias a la excelente evolución de sus negocios de cambio de divisas y comercio de materias primas. A pesar de la débil situación de la economía, las pérdidas por créditos de Barclays no han aumentado con respecto al primer semestre de hace un año. Las acciones de Barclays aumentaron un 7,7% el lunes, aunque todavía están un 16% por debajo con respecto a hace un mes.
> Pero Barclays aún tiene que recuperar el principal valor de la compañía: la confianza. El mes pasado, el banco dijo que preveía que los posibles cargos relativos a las ventas fraudulentas de coberturas a pequeñas empresas fueran irrelevantes: el viernes efectuó una provisión de 450 millones de libras para cubrir esa factura, una cifra sin duda importante en el contexto de los 759 millones de beneficios antes de impuestos obtenidos en la primera mitad del año.
> ...



joder que coñazo eres....


----------



## amdrd (25 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues bien. Qué cambios han hecho! hace 1 año no tenían a nadie que hablara castellano, (lo sé por amigos que no hablan estos otros idiomas), ahora ya me confirman también los amigos que sí, que contestan en castellano. Y es que solo los de burbuja ya merecemos el trato...jejeje.
> El año próximo te hablarán ya vasco, catalán o gallego



No te hagas ilusiones. El español lo hablan 400 millones de personas, no hay comparación


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ZURICH, Sept 21 (Reuters) - The Swiss government announced plans on Friday to grant cantonal tax authorities access to bank data of citizens suspected of tax evasion, in a new weakening of traditionally strict bank secrecy.
> 
> *Switzerland currently allows domestic authorities access to bank data only in cases where there are outright suspicions of tax fraud, or deliberately misleading the tax authorities, but not in cases of tax evasion, which is failing to fully declare your income or wealth.*
> 
> ...



En tu caso particular no tienes problema porque no tienes ni dinero allí ni aquí :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

patsy dijo:


> joder que coñazo eres....



Para coñazo el que da tu madre :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> No te hagas ilusiones. El español lo hablan 400 millones de personas, no hay comparación



Una cosa es que lo hablen y otra que lo entiendan


----------



## nomada25 (25 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Una cosa es que lo hablen y otra que lo entiendan



Lo único que estás consiguiendo con tu actitud es acelerar la fuga de depósitos a lugares más seguros, cada vez que te leo me dan unas ganas de terminar de rematar ya mi reparto de dinero por el extranjero que no veas.

Por cierto, el secreto bancario a los mortales no nos afecta, todo está declarado, eso es para los que tienen de verdad. Mientras no quiten la libre circulación de capitales no hay problema.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

Un link interesante para todos aquellos que se quieran abrir una cuenta en Suiza (Swissquote esta incluido en esta asociación):

Swiss Bankers Association

Hay dos apartados interesantes:

Uno de regulación bancaria en Suiza: SwissBanking - Regulation

Otro, un FAQ sobre como abrir cuentas en Suiza y Confidencialidad: SwissBanking - FAQ


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Lo único que estás consiguiendo con tu actitud es acelerar la fuga de depósitos a lugares más seguros, cada vez que te leo me dan unas ganas de terminar de rematar ya mi reparto de dinero por el extranjero que no veas.
> 
> Por cierto, el secreto bancario a los mortales no nos afecta, todo está declarado, eso es para los que tienen de verdad. Mientras no quiten la libre circulación de capitales no hay problema.



Venga! llevese usted su dinero fuera! me beneficia porque del euro no vamos a salir y si mas de uno hace lo mismo igual en lugar de darme el 4% de interés me ofrecen el 6%.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

*¿Por qué Swissquote entonces no es una buena opción?*

Es un banco muy pequeño. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
Lo más importante: su negocio principal es el trading de divisas. Es un negocio muy lucrativo, pero si hay un mes malo de operaciones puede que toda su estructura de capital se tambalee.
Está vinculado a AC Markets, otro broker de divisas de dudosa reputación con varios casos penales abiertos por abusos contra sus clientes. Ver artículo en uno de los principales medios suizos (en francés).
En EEUU tiene prohibido operar. Desde mi IP salta este mensaje. Normalmente esto implica falta de transparencia.
Puede que Swissquote sea una opción si quieres especular con divisas, pero ciertamente no es el candidato más seguro para guardar tus ahorros. Se puede decir lo mismo de SaxoBank u otros brokers de divisas.


Pongo enlace a la fuente:

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo


----------



## ProfePaco (25 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *¿Por qué Swissquote entonces no es una buena opción?*
> 
> Es un banco muy pequeño. Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm € cuando salió a bolsa). Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.
> Lo más importante: su negocio principal es el trading de divisas. Es un negocio muy lucrativo, pero si hay un mes malo de operaciones puede que toda su estructura de capital se tambalee.
> ...



Ya te explicamos en su momento que esa información está desfasada.

Te voy a ignorar, es clarísimo que alguien te paga por decir las sandeces que dices. No es posible que seas asi de bobo por naturaleza propia.

Qué suerte, dentro de dos meses, cuando vuelvas a poner esa noticia, no podré leerte.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Ya te explicamos en su momento que esa información está desfasada.
> 
> Te voy a ignorar, es clarísimo que alguien te paga por decir las sandeces que dices. No es posible que seas asi de bobo por naturaleza propia.
> 
> Qué suerte, dentro de dos meses, cuando vuelvas a poner esa noticia, no podré leerte.



Yo tampoco me imagino que tu madre sea tan boba por naturaleza...

Por qué dice eso? se va usted fuera del país a buscar un banco solvente? :XX:


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)




----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

Si alguien esta interesado en seguir las noticias financieras de Swissquote:

SWISSQUOTE GROUP HOLDING-REG (SQN Swiss Ex): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Year over year, Swissquote Group Holding Ltd. has been able to grow revenues from SFr.92.1M to SFr.112.4M. This was a driver that led to a bottom line growth from SFr.21.2M to SFr.31.4M.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


>



Por qué no para de hablar de mi y ensuciar el hilo?

Los moderadores le van a amonestar. Se lo está usted ganando a pulso. Al final le veo baneado, tenga cuidado.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado en seguir las noticias financieras de Swissquote:
> 
> SWISSQUOTE GROUP HOLDING-REG (SQN Swiss Ex): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



que buen aporte ivanbg. Para no tener ni un euro allí te lo estas currando.

Sabes que tienen aplicación para el IPAD? si tengo un ratín te la busco y la subo.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

Y en este foro ingles podéis encontrar opiniones sobre la cuenta de trading:

Would you recommend SWISSQUOTE.CH ? - English Forum Switzerland

Por lo que comentan ni son los mas caros ni los mas baratos...


----------



## 0absoluto (26 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Y en este foro ingles podéis encontrar opiniones sobre la cuenta de trading:
> 
> Would you recommend SWISSQUOTE.CH ? - English Forum Switzerland
> 
> Por lo que comentan ni son los mas caros ni los mas baratos...



El enlace no funciona. Da error HTTP 403 (Acceso denegado).


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

*Operar con etfs desde la cuenta de savings*

He buscado en el hilo y no he visto que se haya hablado sobre el tema. Desde la cuenta de savings que abrimos todos (Dynamic Savings Account) se puede operar en una serie de ETFs y fondos a 9€ por transacción. Por lo que he estado viendo hay una serie de carteras predefinidas (models), pero puedes crear las tuyas propias con ETFs sueltos o combinados (y si son combinados parece ser que pagas solo 9€ por comprar "participaciones" de la cartera).

La lista de ETFs disponibles no es enorme pero sí bastante variada, con fondos indexados de renta fija y variable de gestoras como ishares, lyxor, db x-trackers, credit swiss, etc. ¿Alguna experiencia al respecto? ¿Tendrán algún coste "oculto"?


----------



## minosabe (26 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> No te hagas ilusiones. El español lo hablan 400 millones de personas, no hay comparación



Ya está!!! Otro capullito ejjjpañño. Sí, el español lo hablan 400 millones de "pelaos" que no tienen ni para betún. Los catalanes, como yo, no tenemos que esperar a que pongan el traductor de google para tener cuentas en el extranjero, porque siempre las he abierto en francés, inglés o, incluso alemán, aunque éste no lo domino bien.


----------



## amdrd (26 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Ya está!!! Otro capullito ejjjpañño. Sí, el español lo hablan 400 millones de "pelaos" que no tienen ni para betún. Los catalanes, como yo, no tenemos que esperar a que pongan el traductor de google para tener cuentas en el extranjero, porque siempre las he abierto en francés, inglés o, incluso alemán, aunque éste no lo domino bien.



Parece que el único recurso es faltar a los demas. Yo solo expongo un hecho:

El español se habla en medio mundo y lo estudian millones de personas como 2ª lengua. Es lógico que swisquote amplie su oferta en idiomas importantes. No tengo nada contra el catalán pero no lo es , y no creo que abran un canal en catalan


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Sep 2012)

Va dejar el tema de política que aunque las sensibilidades están muy altas no creo que hubiera mala intención, solo falta de sensibilidad... ;-)


----------



## amdrd (26 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Va dejar el tema de política que aunque las sensibilidades están muy altas no creo que hubiera mala intención, solo falta de sensibilidad... ;-)



Es curioso que decir que hay mas posibilidades de que abran un servicio en español que en catalán despierte "sensibilidades" Pero que se nos llame despectivamente "eejjjjjpaño" "español de mierda " y otras lindezas, no deba levantar ninguna sensibilidad, hay que aceptarlo.

Es la asimetria que venimos padeciendo en este pais.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> Es curioso que decir que hay mas posibilidades de que abran un servicio en español que en catalán despierte "sensibilidades" Pero que se nos llame despectivamente "eejjjjjpaño" "español de mierda " y otras lindezas, no deba levantar ninguna sensibilidad, hay que aceptarlo.



El problema, sr. Insensible, no es decir una obviedad como la que dijo, sino utilizar el tono condescendiente de "No te hagas ilusiones. .[...], no hay comparación.". Evidentemente las descalificaciones posteriores no son aceptables, pero 1) no "os llama" nada, se lo llama a usted individualmente, y 2) cronológicamente sucede posteriormente a su comentario.

Y como ya veo que le va la polémica, incluso en un hilo como este, le paso a ignorar, demasiado ruido ya en este hilo.


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Ya está!!! Otro capullito ejjjpañño. Sí, el español lo hablan 400 millones de "pelaos" que no tienen ni para betún. Los catalanes, como yo, no tenemos que esperar a que pongan el traductor de google para tener cuentas en el extranjero, porque siempre las he abierto en francés, inglés o, incluso alemán, aunque éste no lo domino bien.



Tranquilo, si eres catalanito tu no eres ESPAÑOL...


----------



## ivanbg (26 Sep 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> El enlace no funciona. Da error HTTP 403 (Acceso denegado).




Creo que ya funciona el link... Debían de tener la web caida...


----------



## 0absoluto (26 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> He buscado en el hilo y no he visto que se haya hablado sobre el tema. Desde la cuenta de savings que abrimos todos (Dynamic Savings Account) se puede operar en una serie de ETFs y fondos a 9€ por transacción. Por lo que he estado viendo hay una serie de carteras predefinidas (models), pero puedes crear las tuyas propias con ETFs sueltos o combinados (y si son combinados parece ser que pagas solo 9€ por comprar "participaciones" de la cartera).
> 
> La lista de ETFs disponibles no es enorme pero sí bastante variada, con fondos indexados de renta fija y variable de gestoras como ishares, lyxor, db x-trackers, credit swiss, etc. ¿Alguna experiencia al respecto? ¿Tendrán algún coste "oculto"?



Yo he comprado ETF's pero con la cuenta "trading", no con la cuenta "savings" así que no sé si las comisiones son las mismas. 
En la cuenta "trading" inicialmente a los productos de categoría TierA+ se les aplica una comisión de 9€ por operación. Sin embargo a ésa comisión hay que añadirle la llamada "Federal Stamp Duty" que supone el 0.15% sobre el efectivo de la operación.

De todos modos, si quieres comprobarlo en la cuenta de "savings" SUPONGO (no lo he probado) que se puede hacer un amago de compra y verlo. Es decir, rellenar todos los datos como si fueras a realizar la compra, entonces debería aparecer el coste efectivo en la pantalla de confirmacion, antes de confirmar o no. 

EDITO: Por si a alguien le interesa: se puede operar con ETF's que temporalmente están prohibidos en España por operar a la baja.


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo he comprado ETF's pero con la cuenta "trading", no con la cuenta "savings" así que no sé si las comisiones son las mismas.
> En la cuenta "trading" inicialmente a los productos de categoría TierA+ se les aplica una comisión de 9€ por operación. Sin embargo a ésa comisión hay que añadirle la llamada "Federal Stamp Duty" que supone el 0.15% sobre el efectivo de la operación.
> 
> De todos modos, si quieres comprobarlo en la cuenta de "savings" SUPONGO (no lo he probado) que se puede hacer un amago de compra y verlo. Es decir, rellenar todos los datos como si fueras a realizar la compra, entonces debería aparecer el coste efectivo en la pantalla de confirmacion, antes de confirmar o no.
> ...



Los costes de esa cuenta están aquí:
TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden

Si no entiendo mal hay unos gastos de custodia (Safe custody Fees) del 0.025% trimestral (min CHF 12.50, max CHF 25). ¿Será por cuenta o por valor?


----------



## minosabe (26 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> Parece que el único recurso es faltar a los demas. Yo solo expongo un hecho:
> 
> El español se habla en medio mundo y lo estudian millones de personas como 2ª lengua. Es lógico que swisquote amplie su oferta en idiomas importantes. No tengo nada contra el catalán pero no lo es , y no creo que abran un canal en catalan



El español no existe para nada en Alemania, Inglaterra, Suecia y demás países serios. El texto en español que han adjuntado es claramente una traducción automática, que también está disponible en catalán. De hecho, el banco sueco SEB, al contestarme sobre una consulta que les hice y viendo que era de la provincia de Barcelona, me puso el enlace a la traducción automática al catalán y quedaba tan impropia como el texto que antes hemos mentado.


----------



## 0absoluto (26 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Los costes de esa cuenta están aquí:
> TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden
> 
> Si no entiendo mal hay unos gastos de custodia (Safe custody Fees) del 0.025% trimestral (min CHF 12.50, max CHF 25). ¿Será por cuenta o por valor?



A mí aún no me lo han cobrado así que no te puedo responder.
Pero supongo que es por cuenta y no por valor, porque en esa fila no aparece el termino "per pos."


----------



## minosabe (27 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Los costes de esa cuenta están aquí:
> TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden
> 
> Si no entiendo mal hay unos gastos de custodia (Safe custody Fees) del 0.025% trimestral (min CHF 12.50, max CHF 25). ¿Será por cuenta o por valor?



Un poco de lío. Primero mencionas la cuota de 9€ por operación y después la custodia en CHF. Pregunto: ¿si tienes la cuenta sólo en €, la comisión es de la misma cuantía pero en €?


----------



## Hansolokio1 (27 Sep 2012)

Hola,

Soy nuevo por aquí aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo este hilo y quería daros las gracias a todos los que habéis colaborado en hacer posible que cualquier persona (independientemente de su extracto social) pueda abrir una cuenta en Suiza, ese entrañable país que trae a mi memoria recuerdos de mi niñez, cuando se menciona Suiza quien no ve en ella a un abuelito arreglando relojes o esa vaca de color blanco y lila que da una leche extraordinaria para mezclar con el cacao y hacer chocolate, ese maravilloso país al que todo niño hubiera querido ir para ver esas preciosas vacas y ahora ese país está a nuestro alcance con solo varios clicks de ratón y todo esto gracias todos los que habeís colaborado y seguis colaborando en que hasta el último españolito de a pie pueda abrirse una cuenta en Suiza, esto hace grande a la democracia, muchas gracias


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (27 Sep 2012)

*Documentacio recibida*

BUENOS DIAS
UNA AYUDITA.HE RECIBO ESTO DE SWISQUOTE.
ADJUNTE EL PASAPORTE COMPULSADO Y CREO QUE ME PIDEN MAS.
LA TRADUCION DE ESTE CHORIZO DICE ALGO ASI 
La identificación amarilla para Swissquote» para la obtención de la certificación de la Swiss Post se incluye con esta carta) 
En el correo viene un pdf con fondo amarillo,(creo que es solo para los suizos)
:Opening a new account at Swissquote Bank Dear Sir, Thank you for sending in your account opening documents and for placing your trust in our bank. Upon checking the documents, we realized that they are not complete. So that we can open your account, please supply the following documents within 14 days: - certified copy of identification documents («The Yellow Identification for Swissquote» for obtaining certification from the Swiss Post is included with this letter) We will open your account/custody account immediately upon receipt of these documents. Please provide your Swissquote Bank account number on each document you send to us.Our Customer Care Center would be happy to provide further information from Monday to Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. at 0848 25 88 88 (+41 44 825 88 88). Yours sincerely,Swissquote Bank LtdNOS 
gracias


----------



## ivanbg (27 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> BUENOS DIAS
> UNA AYUDITA.HE RECIBO ESTO DE SWISQUOTE.
> ADJUNTE EL PASAPORTE COMPULSADO Y CREO QUE ME PIDEN MAS.
> LA TRADUCION DE ESTE CHORIZO DICE ALGO ASI
> ...



Tiene pinta que la compulsa la hiciste en Comisaria ¿no?... Lo mejor es ir al notario con el DNI o pasaporte y que haga una compulsa oficial (Cuesta menos de 5 Euros y no hace falta poner la Apostilla de la Haya, ni traducirlo al ingles).


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Sep 2012)

Tenías que haber mandado el DNI compulsado por la policía.


----------



## Acratador (27 Sep 2012)

A mi me ha llagado ayer igual y les mande Pasaporte y DNI compulsado ante notario. 

¿Que coño les pasa?, si alguien sabe algo que lo cuente, please...


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> A mi me ha llagado ayer igual y les mande Pasaporte y DNI compulsado ante notario.
> 
> ¿Que coño les pasa?, si alguien sabe algo que lo cuente, please...



¿El corralito en España ya es oficial? :XX:


----------



## Acratador (27 Sep 2012)

Noooo pequeño, que mas quisieras tu. Bancos de Swiss and Lux ya me tienen como cliente... je, je.


----------



## nesio (27 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Tenías que haber mandado el DNI compulsado por la policía.



*CUIDADO: esto es totalmente falso*. Hay que mandar el DNI o pasaporte *compulsado por un notario*.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> *CUIDADO: esto es totalmente falso*. Hay que mandar el DNI o pasaporte *compulsado por un notario*.



Hay gente en este hilo que afirma que así abrió la cuenta. Incluido en el resumen en zip versión 2, que dice textualmente:

*1.- DNI o pasaporte compulsado como requisito (en notario o en comisaría de la Policía Nacional). *

A ver si se aclaran ustedes...


----------



## nesio (27 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A ver si se aclaran ustedes...



Las compulsas por la PN sólo fueron admitidas por SQB al principio. Desde hace bastante tiempo *sólo admiten documentos compulsados por notario*. 

Ya se ha hablado de ello en el hilo, y estaría bien claro si nadie se dedicara a llenarlo de mensajes para crear confusión y desinformar.


----------



## ivanbg (27 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> A mi me ha llagado ayer igual y les mande Pasaporte y DNI compulsado ante notario.
> 
> ¿Que coño les pasa?, si alguien sabe algo que lo cuente, please...



Lo mejor es que te pongas en contacto con su servicio de atención al cliente y se lo comentes.

Respecto a las compulsas.

Hay gente que solamente con la compulsa de la policía consiguió abrir la cuenta (al principio de los tiempos). *Pero lo que es completamente seguro es realizar la compulsa en el notario. Es lo que la gente esta haciendo en estos momentos*

Si queréis afinar mas, podéis incluir la Apostilla de la Haya (yo no lo hice), que básicamente lo que hace es traducir el documento y certificar la autenticidad de la firma o sello de la persona o autoridad que firmó o selló el documento público y la capacidad que tenía para hacerlo.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Las compulsas por la PN sólo fueron admitidas por SQB al principio. Desde hace bastante tiempo *sólo admiten documentos compulsados por notario*.
> 
> Ya se ha hablado de ello en el hilo, y *estaría bien claro si nadie se dedicara a llenarlo de mensajes para crear confusión y desinformar*.




*Se referirá usted a los foreros como ivang que volvieron a subir el fichero zip hace muy pocos dias, en el que se dice que sí es válido.*


----------



## ivanbg (28 Sep 2012)

Un enlace interesante para encontrar notario en toda Europa: :rolleye:

European Directory of Notaries

En mi caso no tuve que pedir cita. Fui al notario y en 5 minutos me hicieron la compulsa.

En España también se puede consultar:

Inicio - notariado


----------



## amdrd (28 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El problema, sr. Insensible, no es decir una obviedad como la que dijo, sino utilizar el tono condescendiente de "No te hagas ilusiones. .[...], no hay comparación.". Evidentemente las descalificaciones posteriores no son aceptables, pero 1) no "os llama" nada, se lo llama a usted individualmente, y 2) cronológicamente sucede posteriormente a su comentario.



La cita "españoles de mierda" es anterior a mi comentario, luego no me lo llama a mi. Nos lo llama a todos los que nos consideramos españoles, en un lenguaje grosero y descalificante sin venir a cuento. ¿ Le sentaria bien a Ud. que le llamaran "Cat.... de mierda" o Cagalán ?

Hay que tener un poco de respeto, porque decir que es más probable que abran el servicio en español que en catalán no es insultar ni herir a nadie.


----------



## temudchin22 (28 Sep 2012)

Iniciado por nesio.

"Ya se ha hablado de ello en el hilo, y estaría bien claro si nadie se dedicara a llenarlo de mensajes para crear confusión y desinformar."

Se pone a euroburbuja en "ignorar usuario para siempre" y se ahorrar uno perder tiempo leyendo intoxicaciones.

saludos


----------



## nesio (28 Sep 2012)

temudchin22 dijo:


> Se pone a euroburbuja en "ignorar usuario para siempre" y se ahorrar uno perder tiempo leyendo intoxicaciones.



Personalmente no lo descarto, pero soy de los que creen que hay que corregir las informaciones incorrectas. Fíjate que yo sólo le contesto cuando esto sucede.


----------



## jajj (28 Sep 2012)

hola a todos:


Alguien sabe si ING cobra comisiones por transferencias a sqw?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> Alguien sabe si ING cobra comisiones por transferencias a sqw?



ING Direct España NO, me abrí una cuenta sin nómina precisamente para hacer la transferencia a SWT. ING Luxemburgo, supongo que aun menos.


----------



## jajj (28 Sep 2012)

*Sobre la cuenta sin nónima*

Es que me he abierto una cuenta también sin nómina, y por teléfono me dijeron que podía hacerla siempre y cuando tuviese una cantidad fija, creo que eran dos mil euros o mil quinientos, pero he mirado las transferencias a los paises de europa y no viene suiza.


----------



## ivanbg (28 Sep 2012)

jajj dijo:


> Es que me he abierto una cuenta también sin nómina, y por teléfono me dijeron que podía hacerla siempre y cuando tuviese una cantidad fija, creo que eran dos mil euros o mil quinientos, pero he mirado las transferencias a los paises de europa y no viene suiza.



No, no hay problema con ING. Lo confirmo.


----------



## Vedder (28 Sep 2012)

¿Cuál es el enlace para descargar/enviar el dd1? Me dice que el enlace que busco ya no es ese.

Edito: http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf


----------



## perico30 (29 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> No, no hay problema con ING. Lo confirmo.



Hola, uno que se ha leído todo el hilo :ouch: y está estudiando el tema, aquí dejo un pequeño apunte que creo interesante, esto me contestaron desde ibanesto:

Estimado Sr. xxxxxx: 

Le confirmamos que en Ibanesto son gratuitas las transferencias internacionales hasta 50.000 € a países de la UE, incluyendo Suiza.

En el caso de que se le cobre comisión nos lo indica por esta vía con sus claves y la retrocedemos.

Sin otro particular, aprovechamos la ocasión para saludarle atentamente y quedamos a su disposición para cualquier aclaración o información que precise.


----------



## minosabe (29 Sep 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> La cita "españoles de mierda" es anterior a mi comentario, luego no me lo llama a mi. Nos lo llama a todos los que nos consideramos españoles, en un lenguaje grosero y descalificante sin venir a cuento. ¿ Le sentaria bien a Ud. que le llamaran "Cat.... de mierda" o Cagalán ?
> 
> Hay que tener un poco de respeto, porque decir que es más probable que abran el servicio en español que en catalán no es insultar ni herir a nadie.



No existe esa cita que tú dices en todo el hilo. La habrás leído en otro foro. En cualquier caso, la traducción al español está hecha con traductor automático, eso es obvio.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> No existe esa cita que tú dices en todo el hilo. La habrás leído en otro foro. En cualquier caso, la traducción al español está hecha con traductor automático, eso es obvio.



Este hilo se está ensuciando porque hay motivos para ello, así que mejor no mentar nada, porque va a derivar a otro tema. 

Euroburbuja, al que tengo como único ignorado en toda mi vida, imagino que debe tener su parte de culpa, así que seguid los consejos anti-troll y ponerlo en ignorar.


----------



## hmillan (29 Sep 2012)

Ignorado tambien por mi parte


----------



## aticus (30 Sep 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el enlace para descargar/enviar el dd1? Me dice que el enlace que busco ya no es ese.
> 
> Edito: http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf



Ese enlace es para la petición de impresos.
El enlace para rellenar el dd1 online y presentarlo es:
https://aps.bde.es/idd/faces/iddias/jsp/op/AplicacionNoDisponible/FueraDeHorario.jsp

Pero solo funciona e lunes a viernes y en horario de oficina. Yo lo presenté telematicamente, pero después de muchos intentos y actualizaciones de java por los niveles de seguridad de BdE.
Salu2


----------



## ivanbg (30 Sep 2012)

*A los que estáis en Madrid: *Merece la pena ir directamente al Departamento de Estadística de Alcalá 522, ya que directamente os llevareis vuestra copia sellada del DD1.

Si vais al Registro del Banco de España en Alcalá 48 os mandaran vuestra copia por correo...


----------



## niño de los tanques (1 Oct 2012)

Nuevos tipos de interés en SQB
Acabo de comprobar que han subido los intereses en las tres divisas.
Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> *A los que estáis en Madrid: *Merece la pena ir directamente al Departamento de Estadística de Alcalá 522, ya que *directamente os llevareis vuestra copia sellada del DD1*.



Lo mismo para los que la entregueis en el BdE de Plaza Catalunya en Barcelona, vale la pena.


----------



## kikelon (1 Oct 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Nuevos tipos de interés en SQB
> Acabo de comprobar que han subido los intereses en las tres divisas.
> Saludos



Excelente...

[/mode Sr. Burns off]


----------



## ivanbg (1 Oct 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Nuevos tipos de interés en SQB
> Acabo de comprobar que han subido los intereses en las tres divisas.
> Saludos



Desde que estoy en SQ ya los han cambiado 3 veces :8:


----------



## Alami (1 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Desde que estoy en SQ ya los han cambiado 3 veces :8:



Estan en su perfecto derecho.


----------



## ivanbg (1 Oct 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Estan en su perfecto derecho.



Si no me quejo... es que estaba acostumbrado al 0,01% que me daba antiguamente Caja Madrid.... que se mantuvo constante con el paso del tiempo... :XX:


----------



## Reycobos (2 Oct 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda bastante tonta sobre el formulario DD1 jaja.

Lo cierto es que me han contestado del banco de españa respondiendome la duda, pero no me aclaro, que soy bastante negado para estas cosas. Les he preguntado sobre el código CNAE y si yo al ser estudiante tengo que poner código (que yo sepa no). Me han respondido que: " El código de actividad económica debe cumplimentarse por las personas jurídicas declarantes del modelo DD1." Lo que yo entiendo por eso es que: Yo al ser estudiante no soy persona jurídica,¿no?. Sin embargo la otra persona que tengo que declarar si ha trabajado, aunque ahora está en paro, ¿entiendo que tengo que poner su actividad económica y código?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2012)

Reycobos dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda bastante tonta sobre el formulario DD1 jaja.
> 
> Lo cierto es que me han contestado del banco de españa respondiendome la duda, pero no me aclaro, que soy bastante negado para estas cosas. Les he preguntado sobre el código CNAE y si yo al ser estudiante tengo que poner código (que yo sepa no). Me han respondido que: " El código de actividad económica debe cumplimentarse por las personas jurídicas declarantes del modelo DD1." Lo que yo entiendo por eso es que: Yo al ser estudiante no soy persona jurídica,¿no?. Sin embargo la otra persona que tengo que declarar si ha trabajado, aunque ahora está en paro, ¿entiendo que tengo que poner su actividad económica y código?
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano



Tanto tu como la otra persona sois personas físicas, no jurídicas. El campo CNAE es solo si la cuenta la abriis a nombre de una sociedad/empresa.


----------



## Reycobos (2 Oct 2012)

gracias por la información!


----------



## Bcn (2 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si acaba encontrándose en problemas, el gobierno suizo probablemente no lo rescatará.



Esto no creo que sea relevante para la mayoria de foreros... no se si se ha comentado ya, pero en Suiza existe una garantia de depositos de 100.000 euros por depositante (ojo, no por cuenta como ocurre en espanya) para todos los clientes del banco sin excepcion, y swissquote como poseedor de licencia bancaria esta por supuesto incluido.

Esta garantia es automatica y no depende del gobierno sino de la finma como regulador y supervisor, del propio fondo en cuestion y del BNS, y el dinero de la cobertura tampoco sale de las arcas publicas; de hecho exactamente esto se calcula sobre el 125% de los depositos privilegiados (estos 100.000) excepciones a partes (depositos de la BNS y demas al 100%), cantidad (en realidad eso es una estimacion, a final de anyo el regulador decide exactamente que cantidad debe tener como garantia cada banco) que debe ser depositada por los bancos en activos o claims suizos y que puede ser reclamada en todo momento para cubrir las perdidas ocasionadas por cualquier banco que haga fallida, es decir, que de forma automatica y en un plazo maximo de 2 semanas los bancos del pais (incluidas sucursales extranjeras como HSBC) deberian proporcionalmente aportar los recursos para cubrir los 100.000 maximos de cada cliente del banco en cuestion, y por tanto de hecho un banco pequenyo es igual de seguro que uno grande porque el uno es too big too fail y en el otro es facil compensar al cliente.

PS: Siento los acentos, cosas de los teclados de fuera


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Oct 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Esto no creo que sea relevante para la mayoria de foreros... no se si se ha comentado ya, pero en Suiza existe una garantia de depositos de 100.000 euros por depositante (ojo, no por cuenta como ocurre en espanya) para todos los clientes del banco sin excepcion, y swissquote como poseedor de licencia bancaria esta por supuesto incluido.
> 
> Esta garantia es automatica y no depende del gobierno sino de la finma como regulador y supervisor, del propio fondo en cuestion y del BNS, y el dinero de la cobertura tampoco sale de las arcas publicas; de hecho exactamente esto se calcula sobre el 125% de los depositos privilegiados (estos 100.000) excepciones a partes (depositos de la BNS y demas al 100%), cantidad (en realidad eso es una estimacion, a final de anyo el regulador decide exactamente que cantidad debe tener como garantia cada banco) que debe ser depositada por los bancos en activos o claims suizos y que puede ser reclamada en todo momento para cubrir las perdidas ocasionadas por cualquier banco que haga fallida, es decir, que de forma automatica y en un plazo maximo de 2 semanas los bancos del pais (incluidas sucursales extranjeras como HSBC) deberian proporcionalmente aportar los recursos para cubrir los 100.000 maximos de cada cliente del banco en cuestion, y por tanto de hecho un banco pequenyo es igual de seguro que uno grande porque el uno es too big too fail y en el otro es facil compensar al cliente.
> 
> PS: Siento los acentos, cosas de los teclados de fuera




Lo dicho: No os llevéis todo el dinero allí y dejar un poco en España para poderos pagar el Viaje a Suiza para reclamar la pasta una vez que cierren el minibanco


----------



## Hansolokio1 (3 Oct 2012)

: Porque van a cerrar el banco? Que ha ocurrido? 
Daros prisa en contestar por favor, que tengo una pasta en SQ y quiero traerlo a Espaná antes de que me bloqueen el dinero y no pueda hacer una transferencia para traerlo a mi amada Espaná y si podeis recomendarme un buen deposito en un gran banco espanó en donde pueda meter mi dinero, gracias


----------



## ivanbg (3 Oct 2012)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> : Porque van a cerrar el banco? Que ha ocurrido?
> Daros prisa en contestar por favor, que tengo una pasta en SQ y quiero traerlo a Espaná antes de que me bloqueen el dinero y no pueda hacer una transferencia para traerlo a mi amada Espaná y si podeis recomendarme un buen deposito en un gran banco espanó en donde pueda meter mi dinero, gracias



No hay ningún problema con SwissQuote... No cierra :fiufiu: Asi que tranquilo...


----------



## xcuter (3 Oct 2012)

no te agobies , es solvente lo que le jode a euroburbuja es no tener pasta para llevarla a SQ

Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Oct 2012)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> : Porque van a cerrar el banco? Que ha ocurrido?
> Daros prisa en contestar por favor, que tengo una pasta en SQ y quiero traerlo a Espaná antes de que me bloqueen el dinero y no pueda hacer una transferencia para traerlo a mi amada Espaná y si podeis recomendarme un buen deposito en un gran banco espanó en donde pueda meter mi dinero, gracias



Veo que hay foreros que no se han enterado. pues nada, como me tenéis ignorados yo no os pienso dar la información y os ignoro a vosotros.

Al que le interese, *en los próximos meses que saque la pasta de SQ y se valla a otro banco porque seguramente van a liquidarlo, ya que no les conviene rescatarlo. Nadie perderá la pasta pero tendréis que ir allí a reclamarlo.*


----------



## Hansolokio1 (3 Oct 2012)

Gracias por contestarme y tranquilizarme, ya creía que se hundía SQ, porque esa persona envía esos mensajes tan alarmantes? Que gana con eso? El tiempo que pierde por aquí podía dedicarlo a algo más constructivo, como irse a una ONG que opere en Afganistan, Irak o Siria que ahora está de moda y por allí parece que hacen falta voluntarios para ayudar a hacer campos de refugiados, yo porque no puedo por la familia y trabajo y mi madre y mi padre tampoco pueden ir, si pudieran ya los habría mandado yo 

Saludos


----------



## ProfePaco (3 Oct 2012)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Gracias por contestarme y tranquilizarme, ya creía que se hundía SQ, porque esa persona envía esos mensajes tan alarmantes? Que gana con eso? El tiempo que pierde por aquí podía dedicarlo a algo más constructivo, como irse a una ONG que opere en Afganistan, Irak o Siria que ahora está de moda y por allí parece que hacen falta voluntarios para ayudar a hacer campos de refugiados, yo porque no puedo por la familia y trabajo y mi madre y mi padre tampoco pueden ir, si pudieran ya los habría mandado yo
> 
> Saludos



pues mira, yo, desde que le he ignorado, no me hace perder más tiempo a mí.


----------



## borimol (3 Oct 2012)

En post anteriores se ha hablado de que SWQB ha subido el interés en las 3 monedas, pero lo único que yo veo es que en euros y dólares, está al 1%, medio punto por debajo que hace semanas. ¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Los costes de esa cuenta están aquí:
> TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden
> 
> Si no entiendo mal hay unos gastos de custodia (Safe custody Fees) del 0.025% trimestral (min CHF 12.50, max CHF 25). ¿Será por cuenta o por valor?



Me acaban de cobrar los gastos de custodia de los valores que tengo en la CUENTA DE TRADING y te confirmo que el coste del 0.025% trimestral son por cuenta y no por valor.
Finalmente los gastos han supuesto menos del 0.025% porque los valores los compré hace menos de tres meses.

En la nota de gastos se puede leer:
"Apart from particular cases as closing of accounts, the custody fees will be charged on 31 March, 30 June, 30 September and 31 December of the current year. *The fees are calculated on daily average of the portofolio assets*."


----------



## hagase_la_luz (3 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Al que le interese, *en los próximos meses que saque la pasta de SQ y se valla a otro banco porque seguramente van a liquidarlo, ya que no les conviene rescatarlo. Nadie perderá la pasta pero tendréis que ir allí a reclamarlo.*



Diga usted la fuente que utiliza para afirmar eso y déjese de tocar las pelotas intoxicando el hilo. Usted entró al hilo respondiendo a su título y ya ha dado su opinión, no moleste más, circule, no tiene nada más que hacer aquí, se lo han dicho 100 veces.
Y no se preocupes que ya me paso por su club de fans, cansino.


----------



## Alami (3 Oct 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Diga usted la fuente que utiliza para afirmar eso y déjese de tocar las pelotas intoxicando el hilo. Usted entró al hilo respondiendo a su título y ya ha dado su opinión, no moleste más, circule, no tiene nada más que hacer aquí, se lo han dicho 100 veces.
> Y no se preocupes que ya me paso por su club de fans, cansino.



La fuente es esa. La comparación es mejor si se compara con Santander (no es comparable con Bankia y otros)

SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N Stock Chart | SQN.SW Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

BANCO SANTANDER Stock Chart | SAN.MC Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

Puede verse que SQ de 2005 a 2012 ha más que doblado su cotización y Santander la ha dividido por dos.


----------



## alvono (3 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Me acaban de cobrar los gastos de custodia de los valores que tengo en la CUENTA DE TRADING y te confirmo que el coste del 0.025% trimestral son por cuenta y no por valor.
> Finalmente los gastos han supuesto menos del 0.025% porque los valores los compré hace menos de tres meses.
> 
> En la nota de gastos se puede leer:
> "Apart from particular cases as closing of accounts, the custody fees will be charged on 31 March, 30 June, 30 September and 31 December of the current year. *The fees are calculated on daily average of the portofolio assets*."




Gracias por la confirmación, si es así (coste máximo por cartera entre 50 CHF y 100 CHF al año) y no tiene más gastos esa cuenta sale bastante bien (en renta4 ya estoy pagando casi 30€/año por valor para custodias internacionales).


----------



## Manu14 (3 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Me acaban de cobrar los gastos de custodia de los valores que tengo en la CUENTA DE TRADING y te confirmo que el coste del 0.025% trimestral son por cuenta y no por valor.
> Finalmente los gastos han supuesto menos del 0.025% porque los valores los compré hace menos de tres meses.
> 
> En la nota de gastos se puede leer:
> "Apart from particular cases as closing of accounts, the custody fees will be charged on 31 March, 30 June, 30 September and 31 December of the current year. *The fees are calculated on daily average of the portofolio assets*."



Como se activa la cuenta de trading?.
Yo tengo la de savings, hay que hacer todo el proceso de apertura para cuenta de trading o no es necesario.
Muchas gracias.
Salu2.


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Oct 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Como se activa la cuenta de trading?.
> Yo tengo la de savings, hay que hacer todo el proceso de apertura para cuenta de trading o no es necesario.
> Muchas gracias.
> Salu2.



Yo inicialmente abrí la cuenta savings, y posteriormente abrí también la de trading realizando el mismo proceso para la nueva cuenta.
Es posible que se pueda abrir la nueva cuenta sin repetir el papeleo, porque básicamente se envían de nuevo los mismos documentos. 
Te recomiendo que lo preguntes en el servicio de atención al cliente.


----------



## Manu14 (3 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo inicialmente abrí la cuenta savings, y posteriormente abrí también la de trading realizando el mismo proceso para la nueva cuenta.
> Es posible que se pueda abrir la nueva cuenta sin repetir el papeleo, porque básicamente se envían de nuevo los mismos documentos.
> Te recomiendo que lo preguntes en el servicio de atención al cliente.



Ok. Muchas gracias.
Salu2.


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Oct 2012)

Alami dijo:


> La fuente es esa. La comparación es mejor si se compara con Santander (no es comparable con Bankia y otros)
> 
> SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N Stock Chart | SQN.SW Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ...



El santander ha pasado el test de Oliver sin problemas:

La Caixa, Santander y BBVA pasan la auditoría sin problemas : elplural.com – Periódico digital progresista

*El SQ ha pasado algún test? ya veremos cómo se comporta con la adversidad que viene para los próximos meses. *

Hay que ser iluso para pensar que Suiza está al margen de los problemas de Europa, y mas iluso para pensar que un minibanco como este va a estar mas seguro que los grandes que tiene suiza.

En España, dónde tendrían su dinero? en un banco como Santander o en un minibanco? pues eso es lo que les digo. Mucha suerte con su elección.

Por su puesto cuando llegue el día pasaré por aquí a recordarles que se lo advertí.


----------



## ivanbg (4 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo inicialmente abrí la cuenta savings, y posteriormente abrí también la de trading realizando el mismo proceso para la nueva cuenta.
> Es posible que se pueda abrir la nueva cuenta sin repetir el papeleo, porque básicamente se envían de nuevo los mismos documentos.
> Te recomiendo que lo preguntes en el servicio de atención al cliente.



¿Que tal te va con la cuenta Trading? ¿Que tal funciona el sistema de SQ? ¿Es el mismo que el de AC Markets? Estaba pensando en abrirme una cuenta de Trading... :fiufiu:


----------



## roquerol (4 Oct 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Diga usted la fuente que utiliza para afirmar eso y déjese de tocar las pelotas intoxicando el hilo. Usted entró al hilo respondiendo a su título y ya ha dado su opinión, no moleste más, circule, no tiene nada más que hacer aquí, se lo han dicho 100 veces.
> Y no se preocupes que ya me paso por su club de fans, cansino.



Para evitar a los seres iluminados del foro sería un detalle a tener en cuenta por los foreros "de bien" el no quotear a según quien.


----------



## niño de los tanques (4 Oct 2012)

Cuenta en BancSabadell de Andorra

Me podeís ayudar para la Renta 2012, tengo cuenta en ese banco a interés 0. Pago 60 euros anuales de mantenimiento, se puede deducir esa comisión al declarar.


----------



## Adri70 (4 Oct 2012)

*Apertura de cuenta Swissquote*

Tengo unos pequeños ahorros y estoy por abrir una cuenta en el Swiisquote, porque me voy de España y no quiero que me pillen mis ahorros y me los embarguen. 
Pueden embargarme una cuenta en Suiza?
Saludos y gracias

pd: en cuanto a los documentos a legalizar, en el sobre me ha venido un check list en el cual la legalización seria gratuita pero según veo es para residentes Suizos, porque lo deben hacer en una oficina postal Suiza, alguien lo ha recibido?


----------



## Adri70 (4 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Estoy hasta los wüevis de ver este artículo donde se dice que "Tiene 230 empleados y una capitalización de 800 mm € aproximadamente (Bankia tenía más de 20.000 empleados y una capitalización de más de 7.000 mm €", afirmación que sólo demuestra que para la capitalización que tiene Bankia le serían suficientes 2200 trabajadores caso de tener la ratio capitalización/trabajador de SQ. ¡Qué culpa tienen los de SQ de que Bankia necesitara cien veces más trabajadores para sólo 9 veces más capitalizacion!



Creo que no se puede comparar la reputación de los bancos Suizos con la de los bancos españoles. Mi madrina es Suiza y me ha dicho que todos los bancos son buenos y serios! E imagino que el Swissquote no será la excepción. Entiendo vuestra desconfianza, pero Suiza is diferent!


----------



## ivanbg (4 Oct 2012)

Adri70 dijo:


> Tengo unos pequeños ahorros y estoy por abrir una cuenta en el Swiisquote, porque me voy de España y no quiero que me pillen mis ahorros y me los embarguen.
> Pueden embargarme una cuenta en Suiza?
> Saludos y gracias
> 
> pd: en cuanto a los documentos a legalizar, en el sobre me ha venido un check list en el cual la legalización seria gratuita pero según veo es para residentes Suizos, porque lo deben hacer en una oficina postal Suiza, alguien lo ha recibido?



Lo más importante es la compulsa de tu DNI o pasaporte ante notario. Luego te piden también la fotocopia de un recibo de luz, agua, teléfono para certificar el domicilio...

¿Embargarte la cuenta en Suiza? hombre, no es imposible pero creo que es improbable mientras tus ingresos sean legales... :rolleye:


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Que tal te va con la cuenta Trading? ¿Que tal funciona el sistema de SQ? ¿Es el mismo que el de AC Markets? Estaba pensando en abrirme una cuenta de Trading... :fiufiu:



Yo estoy contento pero no sé si mi opinión es muy válida porque no me dedico muy activamente a la compra/venta de valores.
En la cuenta realizo pocas operaciones, pues mi objetivo principal es diversificar parte del patrimonio fuera de España, e intentar sacarle algo de rentabilidad con inversiones en activos de perfil de riesgo bajo o medio/bajo en el medio plazo. 

Se pueden hacer operaciones en tiempo real, aunque creo (no estoy seguro) que los datos de las posiciones de compra/venta llevan un retraso de unos quince minutos. 
Se puede operar en las bolsas de varios paises: USA, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Suiza, Reino Unido, ...

Cuando abres la cuenta te llaman para darte la bienvenida y te sugieren que cambies una opción por defecto para establecer el modo de operación "_avanzado_" en "My Profile / My account options / Default trading mask".

Aunque luego en realidad yo no he visto que sea muy "_avanzado_". Por ejemplo los tipos de ordenes "Stop Limite", "Stop Creciente" o "Gestor de Estrategias" que existen en: Tipos de Órdenes de Bolsa en Selfbank, no los he encontrado en SwissQuote. 
Quizá sea porque yo no he activado el servicio Premium ya que no lo he necesitado. En teoría es gratis para todos los que tengan cuenta en SwissQuote según dice aquí: Premium Service 

Respecto al sistema de AC Markets, supongo que es el mismo porque en http://www.ac-markets.com/ aparece el logotipo de SwissQuote.


----------



## ivanbg (5 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo estoy contento pero no sé si mi opinión es muy válida porque no me dedico muy activamente a la compra/venta de valores.
> En la cuenta realizo pocas operaciones, pues mi objetivo principal es diversificar parte del patrimonio fuera de España, e intentar sacarle algo de rentabilidad con inversiones en activos de perfil de riesgo bajo o medio/bajo en el medio plazo.
> 
> Se pueden hacer operaciones en tiempo real, aunque creo (no estoy seguro) que los datos de las posiciones de compra/venta llevan un retraso de unos quince minutos.
> ...



Gracias por los comentarios. :Aplauso: Voy a preguntar a ver si puedo abrir la cuenta sin tener que mandar de nuevo más documentación... Una pregunta más ¿Puedes operar en varias divisas?


----------



## perico30 (5 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Lo más importante es la compulsa de tu DNI o pasaporte ante notario. Luego te piden también la fotocopia de un recibo de luz, agua, teléfono para certificar el domicilio...
> 
> ¿Embargarte la cuenta en Suiza? hombre, no es imposible pero creo que es improbable mientras tus ingresos sean legales... :rolleye:



Hola, hoy he recibido el "password", justo diez días después de haber enviado la documentación (total del proceso desde que solicite la cuenta online, justo 15 días).

Tengo que decir que sólo envié la copia del contrato, junto con el escrito de la renuncia al secreto bancario y nada de recibos de luz o agua. Y el DNI lo compulsé el 25 de septiembre en la comisaria, se identificó simplemente añadiendo debajo de la firma... "FDO. LA FUNCIONARIA" quien no entienda el idioma puede colar como nombre y apellidos hispanistaní . Aunque lo mejor es ir al notario y sobreseguro.

Saludos.

P.D. lo de FDO. LA FUNCIONARIA lo puede poner uno mismo, digo yo.


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios. :Aplauso: Voy a preguntar a ver si puedo abrir la cuenta sin tener que mandar de nuevo más documentación... Una pregunta más ¿Puedes operar en varias divisas?



La cuenta de trading viene por defecto con tres subcuentas: dólares, euros, y francos suizos. En ese sentido es igual que la cuenta savings, por lo que la declaración de la cuenta en el Banco de España se hace igual.

Si compras un valor que cotiza en dólares, y por ejemplo sólo tienes saldo en euros, la compra se realiza en dólares descontandose de tu cuenta los euros que se requieran para la compra aplicando en cambio euro/dolar de ese momento.

Lo que no he realizado todavía es operaciones con otras divisas diferentes y que parecen interesantes como el dolar australiano, la corona noruega o el dolar canadiense.


----------



## señor eko (6 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> El español no existe para nada en Alemania, Inglaterra, Suecia y demás países serios. El texto en español que han adjuntado es claramente una traducción automática, que también está disponible en catalán. De hecho, el banco sueco SEB, al contestarme sobre una consulta que les hice y viendo que era de la provincia de Barcelona, me puso el enlace a la traducción automática al catalán y quedaba tan impropia como el texto que antes hemos mentado.





minosabe dijo:


> No existe esa cita que tú dices en todo el hilo. La habrás leído en otro foro. En cualquier caso, la traducción al español está hecha con traductor automático, eso es obvio.



Monstruo, he intercambiado ya varios correos con el empleado y ya te digo yo que eso no es una traducción automática.

Además el tipo se llama Joaquin, así que de la misma Suiza, seguro que no es...


----------



## eufcb5 (6 Oct 2012)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero con la savings account se puede operar en la bolsa suiza o hay que abrir una de trading como aqui comentais?en caso afirmativo agradeceria me dijerais las comisiones de custodia y si funciona como en nuestro pais y que pasa a efectos fiscales


----------



## Manu14 (6 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios. :Aplauso: Voy a preguntar a ver si puedo abrir la cuenta sin tener que mandar de nuevo más documentación... Una pregunta más ¿Puedes operar en varias divisas?



Cuando sepas algo, compártelo compañero, ya que también estoy interesado en ampliar a una cuenta de trading.
Salu2 y Gracias.


----------



## ivanbg (6 Oct 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero con la savings account se puede operar en la bolsa suiza o hay que abrir una de trading como aqui comentais?en caso afirmativo agradeceria me dijerais las comisiones de custodia y si funciona como en nuestro pais y que pasa a efectos fiscales



Aqui tienes las condiciones de la cuenta de Trading. Con la Savings no puedes operar, debes abrir la otra:

TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden


----------



## ivanbg (6 Oct 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Cuando sepas algo, compártelo compañero, ya que también estoy interesado en ampliar a una cuenta de trading.
> Salu2 y Gracias.



Eso esta hecho :Baile: A ver si lo pregunto entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## imberecundo (6 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Aqui tienes las condiciones de la cuenta de Trading. Con la Savings no puedes operar, debes abrir la otra:
> 
> TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden



Yo, con la cuenta savings estoy haciendo algunas inversiones en fondos, por lo que yo se no hay tanta oferta como en la Trading, pero te puedes hacer planes de inversion con lo que te ofrecen, y yo he detectado algunos fondos interesantes, estoy haciendo pruebas de momento con los fondos que escogi, estoy detectando un rendimiento de un 6%, sigo en ello


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Oct 2012)

imberecundo dijo:


> Yo, con la cuenta savings estoy haciendo algunas inversiones en fondos, por lo que yo se no hay tanta oferta como en la Trading, pero te puedes hacer planes de inversion con lo que te ofrecen, y yo he detectado algunos fondos interesantes, estoy haciendo pruebas de momento con los fondos que escogi, estoy detectando un rendimiento de un 6%, sigo en ello



Lo interesante de los fondos es la fiscalidad diferida: que no pagas plusvalias al pasar el dinero de un fondo a otro, solo si haces un reembolso y te lo ingresan en la cuenta.

Pero llevo toda la semana intentando aclarar si SQT permite hacer traspasos directos entre fondos y no he sacado el agua clara.


----------



## amdrd (9 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Monstruo, he intercambiado ya varios correos con el empleado y ya te digo yo que eso no es una traducción automática.
> 
> Además el tipo se llama Joaquin, así que de la misma Suiza, seguro que no es...



Confirmo que si hay servicio en Español , a mi me atendieron así. En catalán he preguntado y no hay.


----------



## perico30 (9 Oct 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Hola, uno que se ha leído todo el hilo :ouch: y está estudiando el tema, aquí dejo un pequeño apunte que creo interesante, esto me contestaron desde ibanesto:
> 
> Estimado Sr. xxxxxx:
> 
> ...



Pues mira tu, que en el día de ayer efectué una transferencia "test" desde Ibanesto, a parte de los 18.02 euros de comisión que me cargaron, me llegaron 35 euros menos a la cuenta destino (Swissquote). Formalice la correspondiente reclamación a Ibanesto y me retrocedieron los 18.02 euros, pero de los 35 euros que reclame en destino. 

¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto? a que se debe esos 35 euros ocultos y que nadie sabe quien los cobró. Me dejan a cuadros los de Ibanesto después de confirmarme que transferencia a Suiza gratuitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Alami (9 Oct 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Pues mira tu, que en el día de ayer efectué una transferencia "test" desde Ibanesto, a parte de los 18.02 euros de comisión que me cargaron, me llegaron 35 euros menos a la cuenta destino (Swissquote). Formalice la correspondiente reclamación a Ibanesto y me retrocedieron los 18.02 euros, pero de los 35 euros que reclame en destino.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto? a que se debe esos 35 euros ocultos y que nadie sabe quien los cobró. Me dejan a cuadros los de Ibanesto después de confirmarme que transferencia a Suiza gratuitas.
> 
> Saludos.



Suelen hacerlo a intermediarios financieros de Suiza (amiguetes de Ibanesto) que cobran lo que les da la gana. En SQ hay una lista de bancos suizos que no cobran esta comisión de intermediación.


----------



## aticus (9 Oct 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Suelen hacerlo a intermediarios financieros de Suiza (amiguetes de Ibanesto) que cobran lo que les da la gana. En SQ hay una lista de bancos suizos que no cobran esta comisión de intermediación.




Esa comisión la cobran los bancos corresponsales. Independientemente del importe que transfiera a mi me cargan 14 francos suizos.


----------



## Alami (9 Oct 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Esa comisión la cobran los bancos corresponsales. Independientemente del importe que transfiera a mi me cargan 14 francos suizos.



A mí los de La Caixa me lo cobraron y los de ING no lo cobran.
De todas maneras, en SQ hay una lista de correponsales suizos que no lo cobran.


----------



## perico30 (9 Oct 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Suelen hacerlo a intermediarios financieros de Suiza (amiguetes de Ibanesto) que cobran lo que les da la gana. En SQ hay una lista de bancos suizos que no cobran esta comisión de intermediación.



Independiente que lo envien al banco que quieran, ¿no está suiza dentro de los beneficiarios de las transferencia SEPA? como mucho deberian cobrar como una transferencia local y no lo que les de la gana, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## ivanbg (9 Oct 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Independiente que lo envien al banco que quieran, ¿no está suiza dentro de los beneficiarios de las transferencia SEPA? como mucho deberian cobrar como una transferencia local y no lo que les de la gana, ¿o me equivoco?



El negociote es el negociote... :: Con ING no me cobraron...


----------



## perico30 (9 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> El negociote es el negociote... :: Con ING no me cobraron...



Que le vamos hacer, abrire cuenta en ING, más porque no se hasta donde puede llegar esa comisión, si es proporcional a la cantidad transferida (ninguno de ellos facilita detalle).

Lo que más me jode es que me engañen, me reconfirman hasta por email que son gratuitas las transferencias a Suiza y va me meten la pua. Y digo yo... ¿no se puede denunciar o reclamar esto en algún organismo? entiendo que no están cumpliendo con lo pactado.

Gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## ivanbg (10 Oct 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Que le vamos hacer, abrire cuenta en ING, más porque no se hasta donde puede llegar esa comisión, si es proporcional a la cantidad transferida (ninguno de ellos facilita detalle).
> 
> Lo que más me jode es que me engañen, me reconfirman hasta por email que son gratuitas las transferencias a Suiza y va me meten la pua. Y digo yo... ¿no se puede denunciar o reclamar esto en algún organismo? entiendo que no están cumpliendo con lo pactado.
> 
> Gracias por vuestro interés.



De nada 

Te dejo esto. Creo que es interesante:

*¿Quién debe pagar las comisiones y los gastos?*

Tradicionalmente han existido tres posibilidades:

*Paga el ordenante*. Es lo que en el argot financiero internacional se conoce como OUR (nuestro en inglés). El que envía la transferencia corre con todos los gastos y comisiones bancarias.
*Paga el beneficiario*. Es la opción BEN (apócope de beneficiary, beneficiario en inglés). Todos los gastos y comisiones bancarias son a cargo del que recibe la transferencia, al que en consecuencia le llegará menos dinero del que le fue enviado.
*Pagan los dos*. Se denomina modalidad SHA (apócope de share, es decir, compartir). El ordenante paga a su entidad, y el beneficiario a la suya.
Ha sido práctica bancaria habitual en España (consistente con las prácticas internacionales) que las entidades tuvieran tarifadas comisiones para el abono de las transferencias transfronterizas recibidas con cláusulas de gastos compartidos (SHA) o de gastos a cargo del beneficiario (BEN).

Ahora bien, desde la entrada en vigor de la Ley 16/2009 de 13 de noviembre, de servicios de pago, que traspone al ordenamiento jurídico español la Directiva 2007/64/CE, es que acabó con la práctica más común en España de que el ordenante de las transferencias asumiese todos los gastos de la operación (opción OUR). Con su entrada en vigor, en las operaciones realizadas en euros o en monedas de algún Estado miembro de la Unión Europea, el ordenante deberá pagar sus gastos a su entidad y el beneficiario los suyos a la suya. Dicho de otro modo, los gastos se comparten (SHARE) entre los intervinientes.

La entrada en vigor de la Orden EHA/1608/2010, de 14 de junio, sobre transparencia de las condiciones y requisitos de información aplicables a los servicios de pago, establece la información concreta a facilitar por la entidad al ordenante y al beneficiario, tanto en contratos marco como en operaciones singulares.​
En el caso de ING son gastos compartidos... Pero no hay ninguno. Yo también he hecho transferencias a Alemania con OpenBank y tampoco he pagado nada...


----------



## Conentrad (12 Oct 2012)

Hilo de acojonaos que se creen que tienen pasta y llevan cuatro chavos a Suiza y cuando el listo que es propietario de suiscuot se vaya de parranda y se lleve sus peseteuros a paraísos fiscales y desaparezca, tendrán que pleitear costosamente en Suiza si quieren recuperar sus cuatro chavos por mayor precio que los tres o cuatro eurípedos que dejaron. Ergo los perderán y brindaré en ese momento con champán por todo lo alto. Avisados quedan.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Oct 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Hilo de acojonaos que se creen que tienen pasta y llevan cuatro chavos a Suiza y cuando el listo que es propietario de suiscuot se vaya de parranda y se lleve sus peseteuros a paraísos fiscales y desaparezca, tendrán que pleitear costosamente en Suiza si quieren recuperar sus cuatro chavos por mayor precio que los tres o cuatro eurípedos que dejaron. *Ergo los perderán y brindaré en ese momento con champán por todo lo alto.* Avisados quedan.



Pues si se produce una salida del euro y corralito, pierdes tus ahorros y te quedas sin un duro, yo no brindare, simplemente lamentare que tu mezquindad y envidia no te haya permitido pensar racionalmente y proteger a tu família.


----------



## Conentrad (12 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues si se produce una salida del euro y corralito, pierdes tus ahorros y te quedas sin un duro, yo no brindare, simplemente lamentare que tu mezquindad y envidia no te haya permitido pensar racionalmente y proteger a tu família.



Aplique usted la navaja de Ockham y a otro perro con ese hueso. Utilice su cerebro y no se deje llevar por cuatro matados. Mis ahorros bien, gracias.


----------



## 0absoluto (12 Oct 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Aplique usted la navaja de Ockham y a otro perro con ese hueso. Utilice su cerebro y no se deje llevar por cuatro matados. Mis ahorros bien, gracias.



Aplique usted la navaja de Ockham a la situación financiera de un pais que está en quiebra técnica y dígame si la conclusión lógica es intentar proteger los ahorros o no.

Déficit de la Administración Central con los datos desde enero hasta agosto (2012):
Ingresos -> 60.106 millones 
Gastos -> 110.238 millones
Déficit -> 50.132 millones
Deuda acumulada -> Aprox. 1 Billón de euros: 1.000.000.000.000 €

Fuente: El Estado tuvo un déficit hasta agosto del 4,8% del PIB, tres décimas más del objetivo anual - RTVE.es


----------



## patsy (13 Oct 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Hilo de acojonaos que se creen que tienen pasta y llevan cuatro chavos a Suiza y cuando el listo que es propietario de suiscuot se vaya de parranda y se lleve sus peseteuros a paraísos fiscales y desaparezca, tendrán que pleitear costosamente en Suiza si quieren recuperar sus cuatro chavos por mayor precio que los tres o cuatro eurípedos que dejaron. Ergo los perderán y brindaré en ese momento con champán por todo lo alto. Avisados quedan.



jojojo y este personaje de donde ha salido?


----------



## señor eko (13 Oct 2012)

patsy dijo:


> jojojo y este personaje de donde ha salido?



Es el multinick de euroburbuja.


----------



## kikeelguapo (14 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos. Habeis hecho transferencia desde la página de SQ para ingresar dinero en la cuenta de SQ? donde se hace exactamente??Gracias...


----------



## Conentrad (14 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Es el multinick de euroburbuja.



Mentira cochina. Que venga euroburbuja y lo desmienta. Otra cosa es que esté de acuerdo con él, plenamente de acuerdo y plenamente en desacuerdo con el punto de vista de este foro que me parece de cuarta regional. Resumo: no teneis ni idea. Frio, frio por ahi no van los tiros.


----------



## señor eko (14 Oct 2012)

No, no, que no venga mejor, que ya tenemos bastante contigo.


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Oct 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Hilo de acojonaos que se creen que tienen pasta y llevan cuatro chavos a Suiza y cuando el listo que es propietario de suiscuot se vaya de parranda y se lleve sus peseteuros a paraísos fiscales y desaparezca, tendrán que pleitear costosamente en Suiza si quieren recuperar sus cuatro chavos por mayor precio que los tres o cuatro eurípedos que dejaron. Ergo los perderán y brindaré en ese momento con champán por todo lo alto. Avisados quedan.



Exacto. estos son 5 foreros que tienen unos 3000€ en el banco y juegan a abrirse cuenta en Suiza. Qué bien suena eh? tienen cuenta en Suiza! que nenes mas mayores... 

SQ es un minibanco que a la primera turbulencia ya sabemos lo que va a pasar...


----------



## ivanbg (15 Oct 2012)

Señores... Lo único que tiene "agujeros" en Suiza es su excelente Queso:


----------



## roquerol (15 Oct 2012)

Los señores de Swissquote han publicado en el twitter que tienen una aplicación para android. Si alguien quiere probarla...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ndroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## FlicRose (15 Oct 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> Los señores de Swissquote han publicado en el twitter que tienen una aplicación para android. Si alguien quiere probarla...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ndroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd



La aplicación es para la cuenta de trading, para la de savings no muestra nada


----------



## 0absoluto (17 Oct 2012)

Documento de SQB sobre el tratamiento fiscal de los intereses (las famosas opciones A y B de las que se habló en el hilo hace meses) :
Information Notice On The Taxation Of Savings Income In The European Union


----------



## alvono (17 Oct 2012)

Sobre qué productos están afectados:


> Income affected
> The Agreement affects only interest
> payments – the deduction does not apply
> to dividends or capital gains. The currency
> ...



Por otro lado creo entender también en el apartado 4 que si renuncias al secreto bancario y mandan la información a la hacienda española no te hacen la retención.


----------



## Alami (17 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Sobre qué productos están afectados:
> 
> 
> Por otro lado creo entender también en el apartado 4 que si renuncias al secreto bancario y mandan la información a la hacienda española no te hacen la retención.



No te hacen la retención suiza, que es superior a la española.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (17 Oct 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> Los señores de Swissquote han publicado en el twitter que tienen una aplicación para android. Si alguien quiere probarla...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ndroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd





FlicRose dijo:


> La aplicación es para la cuenta de trading, para la de savings no muestra nada



Confirmo lo dicho por el forero. *No sirve de nada salvo que tengas cuenta de trading.*


----------



## aticus (18 Oct 2012)

Swissquote está buscando ejecutivo de ventas con idioma español como requisito:

Swissquote - Careers | Facebook


----------



## ivanbg (18 Oct 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Swissquote está buscando ejecutivo de ventas con idioma español como requisito:
> 
> Swissquote - Careers | Facebook



No me extraña... Me da la sensación de que los españoles hemos colapsado su servicio comercial... Lo mismo que con la compra de moneda bullion de Plata en Alemania... Por eso suben el IVA para 2013...:ouch:


----------



## minosabe (20 Oct 2012)

*Holas de nuevo, swissquoteros*

Largo tiempo sin presencia aquí. Mi cuenta en swq sigue a 0, pero no tanto por desconfianza sino por haber encontrado opciones más interesantes en Luxemburgo, Francia e Inglaterra. 
Sí, Euroburbuja, tu oficinucha se ha quedado sin el cliente de 3000€ que tú dices. De hecho, esa cantidad es la que he dejado en cada sucursal ejjjpaññññola de las que era cliente:Ibanesto, Santander, BBVA, La Caixa y Bkt. O sea, que tengo el 90% de mi money 'ajhuera' right now. 
La pregunta, o casi sugerencia que lanzo, es si no sería mejor ser clientes de Santander en algún país extranjero (que abra cuentas a no residentes, claro) habida cuenta de que Botín ya no mira para nada a España y tiene claro que esto de aquí es un lastre donde un hatajo de piojosos quieren minar su "grandeza". Otra pregunta-sugerencia es si no es hora ya de intentar una aventura por Indonesia, ese país que tanto promete.


----------



## minosabe (20 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola. 
Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, que les dejó un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...


----------



## minosabe (20 Oct 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Pues mira tu, que en el día de ayer efectué una transferencia "test" desde Ibanesto, a parte de los 18.02 euros de comisión que me cargaron, me llegaron 35 euros menos a la cuenta destino (Swissquote). Formalice la correspondiente reclamación a Ibanesto y me retrocedieron los 18.02 euros, pero de los 35 euros que reclame en destino.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto? a que se debe esos 35 euros ocultos y que nadie sabe quien los cobró. Me dejan a cuadros los de Ibanesto después de confirmarme que transferencia a Suiza gratuitas.
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos a ver, lo mejor es curarte en salud. Transferencia Ibanesto es gratis para territorio nacional, eso creo que lo tengo ampliamente testado, pero yo no me fío ni de mi sombra en un día nublado y por eso siempre he enviado el dinero de Ibanesto a ING España y, desde este último, por si las moscas, 49.999 € a la cuenta en el exterior. Ya sé que ING no me rascaría por la cantidad, pero considero que ese límite de 50.000 € que imponen muchos bancos, no sólo ejjjjjpaññññoles, es una cifra a tener en cuenta is no quieres llevarte un disgusto.


----------



## Riemann (20 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola.
> Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, que les dejó un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...



Tu comentario me ha impresionado. De verdad. A lo que hemos llegado.


----------



## ivanbg (20 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola.
> Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, que les dejó un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...



Dentro de poco nos vamos a tener que pegar por los DD1...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola.
> Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, que les dejó un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...



La primera vez que fui me preocubaba encontrar funcionarios ostiles con el tema, pero fueron tan amables que he ido reputiendo... 

Impresionante que tambien se estén sumando al carro, quizas ayudara a frenar una futura caza de brujas... 

Por cierto, porque no nos comentas la ultima cuenta? ni que sea por privado...


----------



## Vidar (20 Oct 2012)

Creo que se refiere a ing.lu, impresionante lo de los funcis  ni ellos se fían del sistema bancario para el que directamente trabajan, por algo será.

.


----------



## ivanbg (20 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a ing.lu, impresionante lo de los funcis  ni ellos se fían del sistema bancario para el que directamente trabajan, por algo será.
> 
> .



Tendrán información de primera mano, como el Capitán del Costa Concordia ::


----------



## agc (20 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos.
Estoy interesado en la cuenta de trading de Swissquote y estaba pensando en pedir tambien la targeta de credito asociada a tu cuenta ¿Alguien que la tenga puede decir que tal le va?¿Se puede sacar dinero de cualquier cajero?
Saludos


----------



## Vidar (20 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No hace falta que restes ese euro, el limite es inclusivo, yo envie 50.000 desde ING España a SwissQuote y no me cobraron nada.



Y si la cuenta tiene 2 titulares 50000+50000 en el mismo día.

.


----------



## perico30 (22 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Vamos a ver, lo mejor es curarte en salud. Transferencia Ibanesto es gratis para territorio nacional, eso creo que lo tengo ampliamente testado, pero yo no me fío ni de mi sombra en un día nublado y por eso siempre he enviado el dinero de Ibanesto a ING España y, desde este último, por si las moscas, 49.999 € a la cuenta en el exterior. Ya sé que ING no me rascaría por la cantidad, pero considero que ese límite de 50.000 € que imponen muchos bancos, no sólo ejjjjjpaññññoles, es una cifra a tener en cuenta is no quieres llevarte un disgusto.



El caso es que la transferencia de Ibanesto la realicé a las 09:30AM y a las 10:05AM me llegaba el email de confirmación de Swissquote. Si, en solo 35 minutos moví los bits a Swissquote. Si deseas mover rápidamente en un momento de estres, es una buena opción, siempre y cuando esos 35 euros de comisión ocultos sean una comisión fija y no proporcional y te dejes parte importante en el camino. Pero no obtengo detalle de dicha comisión ni de Ibanesto ni de Swissquote (se tiran la pelota entre ellos), así que... la descarto. Me voy para ING.

Saludos.


----------



## amdrd (22 Oct 2012)

*no te creo*



minosabe dijo:


> Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola.
> Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, que les dejó un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...



No es creible

Por cierto a ver si aprendes a escribir, que jjjjjjjjjejjjjjjjeeejeas


----------



## minosabe (24 Oct 2012)

amdrd dijo:


> No es creible
> 
> Por cierto a ver si aprendes a escribir, que jjjjjjjjjejjjjjjjeeejeas



Bien, una anécdota de las cuatro que podría contar con los mismos funcionarios, en concreto siempre hay uno con el que mantengo conversaciones largas y agradables.

Por cierto, el que debiera aprender a escribir en su propio idioma eres tú. En mi caso, estoy utilizando un idioma extranjero para comunicarme contigo y, pese a todo, lo escribo mejor. "Creíble", con tilde, para formar un hiato.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Bien, una anécdota de las cuatro que podría contar con los mismos funcionarios, en concreto siempre hay uno con el que mantengo conversaciones largas y agradables.



A mi ese no me parece mas que *un charlatán descontento* (clásico funci) al que le han quitado la paga y estas navidades va a tener que comer conejo. Lo mismo hasta le acaban despidiendo...

*No ensucie el hilo* con sus anécdotas increíbles, si queremos escuchar historias no tenemos mas que poner T5.

*A los visitantes de este hilo:* No pierdan su tiempo con los 4 mataos estos que con sus historias tratan de animar a llevar el dinero a este minibanco y aprovechen el 4% de interés que están ofreciendo nuestros bancos por ser final de año.


----------



## amdrd (25 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Bien, una anécdota de las cuatro que podría contar con los mismos funcionarios, en concreto siempre hay uno con el que mantengo conversaciones largas y agradables.
> 
> Por cierto, el que debiera aprender a escribir en su propio idioma eres tú. En mi caso, estoy utilizando un idioma extranjero para comunicarme contigo y, pese a todo, lo escribo mejor. "Creíble", con tilde, para formar un hiato.




Efect¡vamente eres extranjero ¿a qué vas al Banco de España?


----------



## Enterao (25 Oct 2012)

> Iniciado por minosabe Ver Mensaje
> 
> Por cierto, la semana pasada estuve por el Banco de España de Barcelona, plaza CAtalunya, declarando una nueva cuenta en el exterior. Con los funcionarios del primer piso, gente muy educada y formada, atenta y amable, entablé una agradable conversación y me contaron que los dd1 estaban volando como nunca, que el banco swissquote ya lo conocía hasta la señora de la limpieza y que ellos también estaban sacando el dinero fuera ante la penosa situación económica ejjjjpaññññola.
> Me sorprendí de que no conocieran todas las opciones posibles, por ejemplo mi última apertura de cuenta, *que les dejó* un poco descolocados. Muy buena gente por allí, con la cabeza bien amueblada...




los dejo ,no les dejo .......leista analfabeto...

mas vale escribir de forma gramaticalmente correcta que poner rayas...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> los dejo ,no les dejo .......leista analfabeto...
> 
> mas vale escribir de forma gramaticalmente correcta que poner rayas...



¿Estas seguro? ¿El pronombre LO no es para objetos directos y el LE para objetos indirectos? Si hablara de dejar paquetes seria LO, pero si se trata de cómo los/les dejó A ELLOS, no hacen de objeto indirecto?

[offtopic /]


----------



## Enterao (25 Oct 2012)

tu no sabes ni lo que es un objeto indirecto.....que pais....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> tu no sabes ni lo que es un objeto indirecto.....que pais....



Y tu eres un imbécil, la pregunta que te hacia era sincera, pero ahora ya veo que has metido la pata y no sabes como rectificar o argumentar.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Y tu eres un imbécil, la pregunta que te hacia era sincera, pero ahora ya veo que has metido la pata y no sabes como rectificar o argumentar.



*Reportado al moderador por insultos. Espero que le banen del foro. Nadie tiene que aguantar sus faltas de respeto.*


----------



## Enterao (25 Oct 2012)

es "los dejo " ----> a ellos (objeto directo ) .


tiene cojones que no sepais ni hablar correcto castellano y esteis siempre dando por culo con que no ponemos tildes.....only in spain...


----------



## DonPimpon (25 Oct 2012)

Dejad de ensuciar el hilo, asquerosos, ya está bien de molestar

Calopez coño haz algo, o es que los reportes no sirven para nada? O es que son salgarianos...


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Oct 2012)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Dejad de ensuciar el hilo, asquerosos, ya está bien de molestar
> 
> Calopez coño haz algo, o es que los reportes no sirven para nada? O es que son salgarianos...



Reportado por insultos. Tenga usted mas educación que está perdiendo puntos.::


----------



## ivanbg (26 Oct 2012)

Vamos a relajarnos chicos...


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Vamos a relajarnos chicos...



Hombre Ivanbg, qué tal van tus ahorros en SQ? estas preparado para convertir tus euros en francos?  :XX:


----------



## IzsI (26 Oct 2012)

una pregunta que seguramente se haya respondido en el hilo pero ahora mismo no lo encuentro:

¿se pueden hacer transferencias a Swissquote desde la cuenta naranja de ING?


si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿cuánto tardan en llegar? ¿son gratis?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Oct 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> una pregunta que seguramente se haya respondido en el hilo pero ahora mismo no lo encuentro:
> 
> ¿se pueden hacer transferencias a Swissquote desde la cuenta naranja de ING?
> 
> ...



Desde la cuenta nomina/sin nomina se pueden hacer gratuitamente, no se si tardan 24h o 48h.


----------



## minosabe (26 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> los dejo ,no les dejo .......leista analfabeto...
> 
> mas vale escribir de forma gramaticalmente correcta que poner rayas...



En primer lugar, el analfabeto eres tú, y en tu propio idioma, lo que tiene bemoles... "Los dejó" sería si hubiera dejado algo, complemento directo, pero si se refiere a persona se usa el pronombre "le". Ejemplo: Dejó los panes = los dejó. Dejó al marido = "le dejó".

¿Quién es el analfabeto ahora? Te puedo hacer la misma reflexión en perfecto francés, inglés o alemán, que son los otros idiomas extranjeros que domino, junto con el castellano. Si fueras bilingüe y supieras catalán, te podría hacer la aclaración en mi lengua.

En cuanto a la anécdota, próximamente, en una semana o dos, volveré al BCE de Plaça Catalunya para echar otro dd1 y, a buen seguro, volveré a entablar conversación con algún/os funcionarios de por allí, muy interesados en el tema de la cuentas en exterior.


----------



## zyro (27 Oct 2012)

Pensé que "echar un dd1" sería como tomar un cafelito y resulta que es un formulario para declarar que tienes más de 600.000 euros en cuentas fuera de España.

¿cuantos habrá con 599.999 euros no declarados? Tanto personas físicas como jurídicas. Que cantidad de dinero!!


----------



## Vidar (27 Oct 2012)

zyro dijo:


> Pensé que "echar un dd1" sería como tomar un cafelito y resulta que es un formulario para declarar que tienes más de 600.000 euros en cuentas fuera de España.
> 
> ¿cuantos habrá con 599.999 euros no declarados? Tanto personas físicas como jurídicas. Que cantidad de dinero!!



El de los 600K es el DD2. el DD1 es sólo por tenerla abierta.

Y si, hecha la Ley hecha la trampa. ¿Que impide tener varias cuentas con 500K?

.


----------



## Enterao (27 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> En primer lugar, el analfabeto eres tú, y en tu propio idioma, lo que tiene bemoles... "Los dejó" sería si hubiera dejado algo, complemento directo, pero si se refiere a persona se usa el pronombre "le". Ejemplo: Dejó los panes = los dejó. Dejó al marido = "le dejó".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mas payaso y estarias con milikito...


----------



## minosabe (27 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> mas payaso y estarias con milikito...



Ya que te permites insultarme déjame que hago lo propio:

HOLA, PEDAZO DE ANALFABETO MONOLINGÜE CON RAQUITISMO ENCEFÁLICO


Toma unas cuantas clases de lengua española que no se ciñan al uso restringido que hacéis los de tu barriada de Peñarroya y después vuelves para contestarme.


----------



## Enterao (27 Oct 2012)

tarao no sabes ni hablar castellano y te las das de que hablas ingles y aleman ...

mira payaso:

Leísmo
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

Leísmo ("using le") is a dialectal variation in the Spanish language that occurs largely in Spain. It involves using the indirect object pronoun le in place of the (standard) masculine direct object pronoun lo, especially when the direct object refers to a male person.

Leísmo with animate objects is both common and pre******ively accepted in many dialects spoken in Spain, but uncommon in most others. Leísmo is always rejected in linguistic pre******ion when the direct object to which it refers is not an animate object.

Examples:

Veo al chico ("I see the boy") → Lo veo (standard Spanish, with lo)
* Veo al chico ("I see the boy") → Le veo (leísmo, common in Spain; other regions *prefer lo veo)
Veo el árbol ("I see the tree") → Le veo (not accepted in linguistic pre******ion — the tree is not a person)



eso es lo que haces tu , ceporro , es "los dejo patidifusos " no "les dejo " , "les dejo el coche "si , porque ahi es objeto indirecto "ellos" ..pero tu que sabras analfabeto..


----------



## 0absoluto (27 Oct 2012)

Nos os lo toméis al pie de la letra, pero ésta discusión de Le Los es totálmente OFF-TOPIC. 
¿Podrías abrir un hilo en éste subforo: El léismo, ese gran desconocido y discutirlo allí?


----------



## vidarr (27 Oct 2012)

*Off topic*



minosabe dijo:


> En primer lugar, el analfabeto eres tú, y en tu propio idioma, lo que tiene bemoles... "Los dejó" sería si hubiera dejado algo, complemento directo, pero si se refiere a persona se usa el pronombre "le". Ejemplo: Dejó los panes = los dejó. Dejó al marido = "le dejó".
> 
> ¿Quién es el analfabeto ahora? Te puedo hacer la misma reflexión en perfecto francés, inglés o alemán, que son los otros idiomas extranjeros que domino, junto con el castellano. Si fueras bilingüe y supieras catalán, te podría hacer la aclaración en mi lengua.
> 
> En cuanto a la anécdota, próximamente, en una semana o dos, volveré al BCE de Plaça Catalunya para echar otro dd1 y, a buen seguro, volveré a entablar conversación con algún/os funcionarios de por allí, muy interesados en el tema de la cuentas en exterior.



[OFFTOPIC]
Estás equivocado. La construcción "dejó al marido" y "dejó los panes" es idéntica, en ambos casos es un complemento directo. Otra cosa distinta es "dejó un pan al marido", que ahí sí es indirecto "al marido". En la frase original, "los dejó indiferentes" es un directo con un predicativo de directo. Gramática de tercero de BUP (o COU, no recuerdo).

Hala, te dejo una paginita para que hagas un par de búsquedas si quieres.

Base de Datos Sintácticos del Español Actual
[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## minosabe (27 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> tarao no sabes ni hablar castellano y te las das de que hablas ingles y aleman ...
> 
> mira payaso:
> 
> ...



¿Has oído hablar de verbos que se "intransitivizan" según el significado aportado? Pues el "dejar" aquí se hace no transitivo. Ya ves que siendo de ciencias y catalán te puedo rebatir en tu lengua, cosa que tú no eres capaz de hacer ni en inglés de c&p.

Una lección de leísmo real y leísmo aparente:
Las construcciones o verbos que presentan alternancia en su régimen pronominal han sido analizadas en ocasiones como "leístas". Sin embargo, todo parece indicar que los casos de verdadero leísmo (esto es, de pérdida de la distinción de caso) son muy escasos o prácticamente inexistentes. La selección de le / lo, la está en muchas de las situaciones mencionadas 
determinada por la estructura y el significado de la construcción, que no resultan idénticos dependiendo del caso seleccionado. Ello parece sugerir que se trata de ejemplos de leísmo aparente, y no de ejemplos de leísmo real. Junto a este leísmo aparente, hay que considerar otro "leísmo" de distinto tipo. Este se explica, en cambio, por la variación dialectal en la asignación del caso en ciertos verbos y construcciones, variación generalmente debida a la lucha entre soluciones arcaizantes y soluciones innovadoras. Este segundo tipo de leísmo tampoco es, en realidad, leísmo propiamente dicho, ya que no surge de extender el dativo a contextos de acusativo, sino justamente de la tendencia contraria, esta es, de transitivizar verbos o construcciones que originariamente eran intransitivos y exigían un objeto pronominalizado en 
dativo. (Inés Fernández-Ordóñez, Universidad Autónoma de Madrid)


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2012)

Que bien! vamos a aprender o recordar gramática española en vez de aprender cosas sobre SwissQuote.

:no:

.


----------



## ivanbg (28 Oct 2012)

Yo solo hago caso a las palabras de Iñigo Montoya :


----------



## Enterao (28 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar de verbos que se "intransitivizan" según el significado aportado? Pues el "dejar" aquí se hace no transitivo. Ya ves que siendo de ciencias y catalán te puedo rebatir en tu lengua, cosa que tú no eres capaz de hacer ni en inglés de c&p.
> 
> Una lección de leísmo real y leísmo aparente:
> Las construcciones o verbos que presentan alternancia en su régimen pronominal han sido analizadas en ocasiones como "leístas". Sin embargo, todo parece indicar que los casos de verdadero leísmo (esto es, de pérdida de la distinción de caso) son muy escasos o prácticamente inexistentes. La selección de le / lo, la está en muchas de las situaciones mencionadas
> ...





catalan payaso , deja de hablar tu dialecto de payeses y aprende castellano correcto...


----------



## minosabe (28 Oct 2012)

Qué ganas tengo de perder de vista a memos como tú! A ver si aprendes un poco de inglés y te lees bien tu propio post, el que decía "Leísmo ("using le") is a dialectal variation in the Spanish language that occurs largely in Spain". Es tan claro esto que con una simple búsqueda en el google te encontrarás que casi la mitad de expresiones como "le dejó anonadado" están escritas en diarios de tu prensa nacional.
Por lo demás, llamarme catalán y pagès es un halago, porque sí, tengo masía y voy frecuentemente para allá. Espero que también sea un halago llamarte español chupóptero y que bien pronto te quedes sin los 16 mil millones que salen de Catalunya cada año para financiar el estado de Féber que habéis montado en España. ¡La que os espera cuando lo tengáis que pagar todo solitos...!


----------



## aticus (28 Oct 2012)

Estoooooo…. me perdí…. ¿Este no era un foro para comentar los pros y los contras de abrir una cuenta en Swissquote? :


----------



## ivanbg (28 Oct 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Estoooooo…. me perdí…. ¿Este no era un foro para comentar los pros y los contras de abrir una cuenta en Swissquote? :



Y cada vez son más los pros que los contras...

He leído este interesante articulo: Cuando las quiebras bancarias nos alcancen

"Pero no nos confundamos ni pretendamos confundir, no hay activos sin riesgo. Todo tiene riesgo. Incluso esos depósitos, esas libretas, y esos plazos fijos. Más allá de la ficción del FGD, de las promesas estatales, de…a estas alturas deberíamos ser conscientes de que todo tiene un riesgo. *hay más riesgo en muchos depósitos de algunos bancos que las obligaciones de otros* (por cierto, la diferencia entre renta variable y renta fija no proviene de un eventual riesgo, si no de la remuneración, prefijada o no, de dichos capitales).

Me molesta cuando Eduardo establece la siguiente ecuación ciudadanos = ahorradores = depositantes. ¿Acaso no son ciudadanos y ahorradores los que han optado por hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión, planes de pensiones, etc? *Pues los fondos de inversión o los planes de pensiones que tengan acciones bancarias se van a ver afectados directamente por dichas quiebras. *Pero es que también lo serán aquellos que invierten en renta fija bancaria, incluso muchos de los famosos garantizados."

Asi que yo estoy muy contento de tener mi dinero en SQ... :Baile:


----------



## aticus (28 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Y cada vez son más los pros que los contras...
> 
> He leído este interesante articulo: Cuando las quiebras bancarias nos alcancen
> 
> ...



Me asustas por que mi plan de pensiones está en renta fija…


----------



## minosabe (28 Oct 2012)

Estáis los dos en lo cierto. Pero el swq no deja de ser un banco de inversión y no sistémico. Esto no me deja demasiado tranquilo aunque ya mandé algunos cuartos para allá.
Ya sé que me hago pesado, pero me gustaría que entre todos intentásemos otras diversificaciones, sobre todo más allá de la UE y USA. Alguien había comentado por aquí algo de Indonesia. Yo mismo estuve mirando bancos que no pidieran residencia en Australia y Canadá, pero ni hablar del peluquín.
Igual en el futuro cambian las políticas de esos bancos, los gordos y sistémicos de ese tipo de países, y nos dejan un huequecito para nuestros eurillos. 
El follón lo vamos a tener cuando llegue el momento de la declaración de renta... ¡Lo que nos vamos a divertir, por decir algo!


----------



## jvictor30 (28 Oct 2012)

Hola que tal soy nuevo!!

Saben que hace 2 días envie a Suiza los papeles para que me confirmen la cuenta en el Swissquote, la necesito abrir porque* me urge aperturar una cuenta en el exterior para recibir unos pagos* pero resulta que al menos para nosotros en argentina es inutil tener una cuenta en el exterior sin tarjeta de debito ya que no me puedo hacer transferencias yo mismo desde la cuenta en Suiza a Argentina porque aca no me las va a pagar el banco,* así que necesitaria sacar luego ese dinero del Swissquote* por eso les pregunto algo, puedo ir como turista a España y abrir una cuenta solo con pasaporte?? me gustaria ir a hacer eso para luego transferir el dinero que tendría en el Swissquote a esa cuenta y retirarlo cuando vaya a España de paseo.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2012)

jvictor30 dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo!!
> 
> Saben que hace 2 días envie a Suiza los papeles para que me confirmen la cuenta en el Swissquote, la necesito abrir porque* me urge aperturar una cuenta en el exterior para recibir unos pagos* pero resulta que al menos para nosotros en argentina es inutil tener una cuenta en el exterior sin tarjeta de debito ya que no me puedo hacer transferencias yo mismo desde la cuenta en Suiza a Argentina porque aca no me las va a pagar el banco,* así que necesitaria sacar luego ese dinero del Swissquote* por eso les pregunto algo, puedo ir como turista a España y abrir una cuenta solo con pasaporte?? me gustaria ir a hacer eso para luego transferir el dinero que tendría en el Swissquote a esa cuenta y retirarlo cuando vaya a España de paseo.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso que quieres no lo vas a poder hacer en Swissquote por que no admiten ingresos desde cuentas que no estén a tu nombre.

Mira mejor ing.lu que además te darán una tarjeta de débito que podrás utilizar anonimamente en Argentina para retirar efectivo.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Mira mejor ing.lu que además te darán una tarjeta de débito que podrás utilizar anonimamente en Argentina para retirar efectivo.



No creo que la pueda abrir si vive en Argentina, inicialmente ING.lu solo permitía abrir cuentas a los residentes en países limítrofes, desde el verano, debido a la gran demanda que hubo, amplió la lista con los PIGS, pero ni siquiera aceptan residentes en otros países de la UE, mucho menos de fuera de la UE.


----------



## jvictor30 (28 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Eso que quieres no lo vas a poder hacer en Swissquote por que no admiten ingresos desde cuentas que no estén a tu nombre.
> 
> Mira mejor ing.lu que además te darán una tarjeta de débito que podrás utilizar anonimamente en Argentina para retirar efectivo.
> 
> .



Es que lo haré desde una cuenta en Venezuela a mi nombre, solo que el dinero me lo depositan en bolivares en Venezuela y yo necesito hacerlo llegar en dolares (previa aprobación del gobierno para cambiarlos a dolares y transferirlos al exterior) a otra cuenta tambien mia en el exterior y luego obtenerlos en dolares en efectivo, cosa que no es posible ni en Venezuela ni en Argentina, por eso debo hacer todo ese proceso para obtener divisas.


----------



## 0absoluto (28 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Eso que quieres no lo vas a poder hacer en Swissquote por que no admiten ingresos desde cuentas que no estén a tu nombre.
> ...



Aunque ya se ha dicho otras veces, lo repito porque parece que hay quien no lo ha leido. Es una respuesta a una consulta hecha personalmente al servicio de atencion de SwissQuote:

- Cuenta SAVINGS: Se pueden recibir transferencias desde cuentas de otras personas, pero solo se pueden enviar a cuentas en las que eres el beneficiario.

- Cuenta TRADING: Se pueden recibir y ENVIAR transferencias a cuentas de otras personas. Para inversiones, no se pueden usar los fondos de la cuenta savings directamente, primero hay que realizar un traspaso interno, y gratuito, entre ambas cuentas.

----

Por cierto jvictor30, a la cuenta de Trading le puedes asociar una tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## aticus (29 Oct 2012)

jvictor30 dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo!!
> 
> Saben que hace 2 días envie a Suiza los papeles para que me confirmen la cuenta en el Swissquote, la necesito abrir porque* me urge aperturar una cuenta en el exterior para recibir unos pagos* pero resulta que al menos para nosotros en argentina es inutil tener una cuenta en el exterior sin tarjeta de debito ya que no me puedo hacer transferencias yo mismo desde la cuenta en Suiza a Argentina porque aca no me las va a pagar el banco,* así que necesitaria sacar luego ese dinero del Swissquote* por eso les pregunto algo, puedo ir como turista a España y abrir una cuenta solo con pasaporte?? me gustaria ir a hacer eso para luego transferir el dinero que tendría en el Swissquote a esa cuenta y retirarlo cuando vaya a España de paseo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si lo puedes hacer si vienes a España, puedes abrir una cuenta corriente de no residentes en la divisa que tu quieras y funciona como una cuenta corriente normal. Lo único que tienes que hacer es pasar por la policía nacional con tu pasaporte argentino y solicitar el NIE (número de identificación de extranjeros). Con este documento y tu pasaporte la puedes abrir en cualquier banco.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Oct 2012)

Como veís, Suiza y España siempre llegan a acuerdos:

Suiza ofrece a España alternativas para prorrogar la amnistía fiscal a los defraudadores


Y si algún día hay que llegar a otro acuerdo para repatriar algunos saldos se haría sin problema.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Oct 2012)

Lo que me ofrece en este momento un banco español :::







Y lo que me ofrece en este momento un banco Suizo :baba: :







Cuando vuelva a cambiar... Volveré al Banco Español... O cuando me ofrezcan un juego de sartenes que me mole :XX:


----------



## jvictor30 (29 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Aunque ya se ha dicho otras veces, lo repito porque parece que hay quien no lo ha leido. Es una respuesta a una consulta hecha personalmente al servicio de atencion de SwissQuote:
> 
> - Cuenta SAVINGS: Se pueden recibir transferencias desde cuentas de otras personas, pero solo se pueden enviar a cuentas en las que eres el beneficiario.
> 
> ...



*
Muy agradecido con tu respuesta.*

Y teniendo ya activa la cuenta SAVINGS que deberia hacer para poder obtener la TRADING y de esa manera acceder a la tarjeta??



aticus dijo:


> Si lo puedes hacer si vienes a España, puedes abrir una cuenta corriente de no residentes en la divisa que tu quieras y funciona como una cuenta corriente normal. Lo único que tienes que hacer es pasar por la policía nacional con tu pasaporte argentino y solicitar el NIE (número de identificación de extranjeros). Con este documento y tu pasaporte la puedes abrir en cualquier banco.



*Muchas gracias!*

ENtonces decis que si la puedo abrir cuando este en España solo pidiendo el NIE y con el pasaporte, debo recalcar que no seré residente en España, ire solo como TURISTA, igual puedo pedir el NIE? 
En teoria el mismo dia que vaya al banco a abrir la cuenta ya estará activa y la podre utilizar para transferir el dinero desde Suiza o allá en España hay que esperar para que activen la cuenta?

Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Oct 2012)

Update: Me he confundido de hilo y de banco, nada de lo que he dicho es correcto. :o


----------



## aticus (29 Oct 2012)

jvictor30 dijo:


> *
> Muy agradecido con tu respuesta.*
> 
> Y teniendo ya activa la cuenta SAVINGS que deberia hacer para poder obtener la TRADING y de esa manera acceder a la tarjeta??
> ...



Precisamente son para personas no residentes en España y no tienes que tener un domicilio fijo en este país. Mi hermana vive en USA desde hace 25 años y tiene dos cuentas: una en dólares y otra en euros, ambas las mueve online sin ningún problema. Te exigen un NIE para que Hacienda controle, ya que si te abonan algún interés, éste tiene una retención del 21% y el banco se lo abona a Hacienda en tu nombre y con tu NIE. Queda operativa desde el mismo momento en que firmes los impresos.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Update: Me he confundido de hilo y de banco, nada de lo que he dicho es correcto. :o



Jejeje!


----------



## Vedder (30 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Aunque ya se ha dicho otras veces, lo repito porque parece que hay quien no lo ha leido. Es una respuesta a una consulta hecha personalmente al servicio de atencion de SwissQuote:
> 
> - Cuenta SAVINGS: Se pueden recibir transferencias desde cuentas de otras personas, pero solo se pueden enviar a cuentas en las que eres el beneficiario.
> 
> ...



¿Qué coste tiene abrir la cuenta TRADING (comisiones, etc) y qué papeles hay que enviarles si ya tienes abierta la de SAVINGS? ¿Y qué coste tiene la tarjeta de crédito?


----------



## 0absoluto (30 Oct 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Qué coste tiene abrir la cuenta TRADING (comisiones, etc) y qué papeles hay que enviarles si ya tienes abierta la de SAVINGS? ¿Y qué coste tiene la tarjeta de crédito?



Yo abrí la cuenta de TRADING repitiendo el MISMO proceso que hice con la de SAVINGS. Pero quizá te la puedan abrir sin necesidad de enviar de nuevo el pasaporte/DNI compulsado si se lo pides al servicio de atención al cliente.

Inicialmente recibes un contrato que tienes que firmar y devolver, y finalmente te remiten a casa una password y una tarjeta de coordenadas diferentes a las de la cuenta SAVINGS.

En cuanto a las comisiones, las tienes aqui: Costes de la cuenta TRADING 
Ver especialmente los enlaces: "Account Fees" y "Safe custody Fees".
NOTA: Los gastos de custodia son por cuenta y no por cada uno de los valores que tengas.

El coste de las transferencias está en el enlace "Payment Fees", y puedes ver que cuesta 15€. Así que si vas a hacer una transferencia a otra cuenta a tu nombre es conveniente traspasarlo primero a la cuenta SAVINGS (este traspaso es gratuito y se hace al día siguiente o en el mismo día) y hacer la transferencia desde allí porque entonces solo te cobran 2€.


----------



## jvictor30 (2 Nov 2012)

Unas preguntas, disculpen la molestia.

1- Una vez se envia el sobre a Suiza para confirmar la cuenta, normalmente cuanto tiempo tardan en respoder, ellos me confirman por email que recibieron los papeles?

2- La cuenta la activan cuando ellos reciben los documentos o me envian algo por correo convencional para activar la cuenta? creo haber leido que ahora lo que hacen es enviarme el pin o algo así.

3- Desde esa cuenta puedo hacer transferencias a cuentas propias en cualquier país o solo en la U.E?

Gracias!!ienso:


----------



## ivanbg (2 Nov 2012)

jvictor30 dijo:


> Unas preguntas, disculpen la molestia.
> 
> 1- Una vez se envia el sobre a Suiza para confirmar la cuenta, normalmente cuanto tiempo tardan en respoder, ellos me confirman por email que recibieron los papeles?
> 
> ...



1-Poco tiempo: Entre 1 y 2 semanas
2-La cuenta queda activa en el momento en el que tu haces el primer login con tu contraseña (Te envían tarjeta de coordenadas)
3-Entiendo que la única condición que imponen es que tu seas el titular de la otra cuenta.


----------



## jvictor30 (2 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> 1-Poco tiempo: Entre 1 y 2 semanas
> 2-La cuenta queda activa en el momento en el que tu haces el primer login con tu contraseña (Te envían tarjeta de coordenadas)
> 3-Entiendo que la única condición que imponen es que tu seas el titular de la otra cuenta.



Ah ok.

Ya la tarjeta de coordenadas me llegó en el primero sobre, ellos vuelven a enviarme correspondencia con otra cosa? o solo me activan la cuenta cuando reciban los documentos y ya?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Nov 2012)

jvictor30 dijo:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Ya la tarjeta de coordenadas me llegó en el primero sobre, ellos vuelven a enviarme correspondencia con otra cosa? o solo me activan la cuenta cuando reciban los documentos y ya?



Para consultar la cuenta necesitas el login y el password. La tarjeta de coordenadas es otra medida de seguridad. 

La cuenta solo la activarán cuando esté aprobada (tras recepción de la documentación requerida).


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (3 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *A los visitantes de este hilo:* No pierdan su tiempo con los 4 mataos estos que con sus historias tratan de animar a llevar el dinero a este minibanco y aprovechen el 4% de interés que están ofreciendo nuestros bancos por ser final de año.



No te esfuerces. Me he quedao sorprendido. La mayor parte de la gente conocida con la que tengo confianza, interesada por la economia y política del páis, hace un tiempo que ya ha abierto cuentas en diversos paises(o está en ello) y transfierieron el grueso de los saldos.

Algunos de ellos, confiesan que no solo lo hacen como medida de precaución, sino ocomo castigo al putrefacto sistema financiero español, que alimentó la burbuja y ahora nos pretende enchufar sus pérdidas. Me confiesan que retiran el dinero albergando la esperanza de que ello contribuya a la quiebra acelerada de las entidades, que impida culminar su ·rescate· a costa del bolsillo y servicios de los ciudadanos·, y permita, de paso, que se queden sin trabajo y deshauciada en la calle toda la gentuza que trabaja en bancas y cajas, que, desde el cajero al director de zona, se han llevado de bonus y primas en los años del pelotazo y ahora se dedican a aplicar ejecuciones hipotecarias.

Justicia poética y lluvia de azufre!!!!!!


----------



## ivanbg (3 Nov 2012)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> No te esfuerces. Me he quedao sorprendido. La mayor parte de la gente conocida con la que tengo confianza, interesada por la economia y política del páis, hace un tiempo que ya ha abierto cuentas en diversos paises(o está en ello) y transfierieron el grueso de los saldos.
> 
> Algunos de ellos, confiesan que no solo lo hacen como medida de precaución, sino ocomo castigo al putrefacto sistema financiero español, que alimentó la burbuja y ahora nos pretende enchufar sus pérdidas. Me confiesan que retiran el dinero albergando la esperanza de que ello contribuya a la quiebra acelerada de las entidades, que impida culminar su ·rescate· a costa del bolsillo y servicios de los ciudadanos·, y permita, de paso, que se queden sin trabajo y deshauciada en la calle toda la gentuza que trabaja en bancas y cajas, que, desde el cajero al director de zona, se han llevado de bonus y primas en los años del pelotazo y ahora se dedican a aplicar ejecuciones hipotecarias.
> 
> Justicia poética y lluvia de azufre!!!!!!



:Aplauso: No vamos a dejar que se queden con nuestros ahorros ...


----------



## jvictor30 (4 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Para consultar la cuenta necesitas el login y el password. La tarjeta de coordenadas es otra medida de seguridad.
> 
> La cuenta solo la activarán cuando esté aprobada (tras recepción de la documentación requerida).



justamente esa es mi duda, ¿el password te lo envian en un sobre así como el contrato y la tarjeta de coordenadas? o te lo envian por e-mail? solo quiero saber si debo esperar otra correspondencia fisica del banco a partir de ahora luego de que envie la documentación a Suiza.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Nov 2012)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> No te esfuerces. Me he quedao sorprendido. La mayor parte de la gente conocida con la que tengo confianza, interesada por la economia y política del páis, hace un tiempo que ya ha abierto cuentas en diversos paises(o está en ello) y transfierieron el grueso de los saldos.
> 
> Algunos de ellos, confiesan que no solo lo hacen como medida de precaución, sino ocomo castigo al putrefacto sistema financiero español, que alimentó la burbuja y ahora nos pretende enchufar sus pérdidas. Me confiesan que retiran el dinero albergando la esperanza de que ello contribuya a la quiebra acelerada de las entidades, que impida culminar su ·rescate· a costa del bolsillo y servicios de los ciudadanos·, y permita, de paso, que se queden sin trabajo y deshauciada en la calle toda la gentuza que trabaja en bancas y cajas, que, desde el cajero al director de zona, se han llevado de bonus y primas en los años del pelotazo y ahora se dedican a aplicar ejecuciones hipotecarias.
> 
> Justicia poética y lluvia de azufre!!!!!!



Digale a sus amigos tan informados que se lean los presupuestos del 2013 y verán cuántos millones hay destinados a la banca. Dinero que pagaremos todos. La banca no se va a hundir no sea iluso.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> :Aplauso: No vamos a dejar que se queden con nuestros ahorros ...



Alguién en Europa ha perdido sus ahorros? Ni si quiera en paises rescatados como Grecia y con mucha mas fuga de capitales.

Usted guarde su dinero en un minibanco fuera de la protección Europea y pierda intereses y sea cada día mas pobre que el resto disfrutamos del 4% de interés y la protección de estar en Europa.

4% de 100.000€ = 4.000€


----------



## ivanbg (5 Nov 2012)

Me remito a lo que dicen los reguladores bancarios a nivel mundial:

Reguladores dicen que cuatro mayores bancos del mundo deben tener más capital

Asi que ojo... :8:


----------



## JauNest (5 Nov 2012)

Buenas!

¿Alguien ha investigado cómo afecta la nueva ley antifraude a los que tenemos cuenta en SwissQuote?

Yo lo he estado mirando y mirando... Y por más que miro no veo ninguna obligación nueva aparte del DD1...

¿Alguien sabe algo más?
Gracias de antemano
Un saludo


----------



## ivanbg (5 Nov 2012)

JauNest dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> ¿Alguien ha investigado cómo afecta la nueva ley antifraude a los que tenemos cuenta en SwissQuote?
> 
> ...



Que yo haya mirado, nosotros, con el DD1 hemos cumplido de sobra


----------



## Conentrad (5 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> alguién en europa ha perdido sus ahorros? Ni si quiera en paises rescatados como grecia y con mucha mas fuga de capitales.
> 
> Usted guarde su dinero en un minibanco fuera de la protección europea y pierda intereses y sea cada día mas pobre que el resto disfrutamos del 4% de interés y la protección de estar en europa.
> 
> 4% de 100.000€ = 4.000€



euroburbuja es mi pastor y én el tengo puesta toda mi confianza.

Amén.


----------



## amdrd (5 Nov 2012)

Llevamos dos años o más con la amenaza sobre los ahorros 

la pregunta del millón es:

¿cuándo va a pasar lo que tenga que pasar?


----------



## ikergutierrez (5 Nov 2012)

El RESET vendra cuando el nivel de deuda baje a niveles razonables, cosa que solamente se consigue de manera sostenible mediante el impago: negocios que cierran, familias desahuciadas... y deudas que se quedan sin cobrar.

Vamos camino a ello, este año 2012 comenzara la caida libre del precio de la vivienda, y con ello la concesion de nuevos prestamos. En menos de 3 años, comenzara a entrar mas dinero del que sale, eso si no ocurre ningun cataclismo.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Nov 2012)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> El RESET vendra cuando el nivel de deuda baje a niveles razonables, cosa que solamente se consigue de manera sostenible mediante el impago: negocios que cierran, familias desahuciadas... y deudas que se quedan sin cobrar.
> 
> Vamos camino a ello, este año 2012 comenzara la caida libre del precio de la vivienda, y con ello la concesion de nuevos prestamos. En menos de 3 años, comenzara a entrar mas dinero del que sale, eso si no ocurre ningun cataclismo.



Claro! y será en Octubre no? :XX:


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Claro! y será en Octubre no? :XX:



Usted se ríe, pero sus predicciones tampoco se cumplen.
Creó usted un hilo sobre que Sí, el rescate de España, será en Octubre.
Allí se dice "Quedad tranquilos, España no se irá ni se la echará del Euro, Será rescatada en Octubre así que preparaos para apretaros el cinturón..."

Ya estamos en noviembre y España aún no ha pedido el rescate. Esperemos que tampoco nos echen del euro.

EDITO: Antes de que lo diga: no me interesa para nada su club de fans. Únicamente expongo un hecho para que vea que las predicciones sólo son eso, "predicciones" que pueden cumplirse o no.


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Nov 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Usted se ríe, pero sus predicciones tampoco se cumplen.
> Creó usted un hilo sobre que Sí, el rescate de España, será en Octubre.
> Allí se dice "Quedad tranquilos, España no se irá ni se la echará del Euro, Será rescatada en Octubre así que preparaos para apretaros el cinturón..."
> 
> ...



Me alaga que busque mis mensajes y los lea. No lo niegue, es usted un Euroburfans de 1ª 

Y sí, el rescate no ha sido en Octubre aunque se hará si o sí.


----------



## niño de los tanques (6 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Me alaga que busque mis mensajes y los lea. No lo niegue, es usted un Euroburfans de 1ª
> 
> Y sí, el rescate no ha sido en Octubre aunque se hará si o sí.



Diferencias entre "alagar" y "halagar"


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Nov 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Diferencias entre "alagar" y "halagar"



La ausencia de H ::

Anda, pasa por el club y disfruta


----------



## Vedder (12 Nov 2012)

¿Se puede asociar la cuenta de SWQ a una cuenta española de PayPal?

Edito: No se puede.

"Solo podrá añadir cuentas bancarias emitidas en España para poder pagar a través de PayPal. No es posible añadir cuentas de otros países. La única excepción se hace con las cuentas bancarias americanas, que se pueden utilizar para retirar dinero desde su cuenta PayPal, pero no para pagar."


----------



## hmillan (12 Nov 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Se puede asociar la cuenta de SWQ a una cuenta española de PayPal?
> 
> Edito: No se puede.
> 
> "Solo podrá añadir cuentas bancarias emitidas en España para poder pagar a través de PayPal. No es posible añadir cuentas de otros países. La única excepción se hace con las cuentas bancarias americanas, que se pueden utilizar para retirar dinero desde su cuenta PayPal, pero no para pagar."



Igual lo que si es posible, es asociar la tarjeta visa gratuita de ING LU a tu cuenta de paypal.


----------



## ProfePaco (13 Nov 2012)

Por favor, no citeis a euroburbuja. Somos legión los que le hemos ignorado y duele encontrar sus palabras en el hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Nov 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Por favor, no citeis a euroburbuja. Somos legión los que le hemos ignorado y duele encontrar sus palabras en el hilo.
> 
> Gracias.



Las verdades duelen )

y lo cierto es que esa legión de la que hablas que son 4 mataos que estaban levantando el hilo para intentar que alguien mandara su dinero a este minibanco no lo han conseguido.

Ya dije que este minibanco es peligroso y ruinoso tener el dinero allí. La gente no es tonta.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Nov 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Se puede asociar la cuenta de SWQ a una cuenta española de PayPal?
> 
> Edito: No se puede.
> 
> "Solo podrá añadir cuentas bancarias emitidas en España para poder pagar a través de PayPal. No es posible añadir cuentas de otros países. La única excepción se hace con las cuentas bancarias americanas, que se pueden utilizar para retirar dinero desde su cuenta PayPal, pero no para pagar."



Y atársela al nabo de paso 

No se puede, efectivamente :no:


----------



## ivanbg (15 Nov 2012)

Interesante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/364744-cuentas-menos-de-50-000-euros-extranjero-no-tendran-que-declararse.html


----------



## niño de los tanques (15 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Interesante:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/364744-cuentas-menos-de-50-000-euros-extranjero-no-tendran-que-declararse.html



Es posible tener cuentas en ING LU, SQB., BARCLAYS UK, BANCA MORA etc. con menos de 50k en cada banco y no tener que declaralas?. ¿Tiene importancia si no soy estudiante y soy músico p.e.
Esperamos a leer el decreto al completo, no sea que luego acumulen y la suma sean 180k en 4 cuentas, p.e. y ñaka. Es que no me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Hansolokio1 (16 Nov 2012)

Hola, buena salud y buena vida a todos los que proponeis soluciones a los problemas de abrir una cuenta bancaria fuera de este MALDITO ( como decía eskorbuto) que es una GRAN POCILGA, bueno, pues yo tengo dos cuentas fuera una en nuestro querido banco SQ en Suiza y otra en la gran Alemania, en la de Suiza no tengo nada y en la otra tengo algo, las dos están declaradas con el DD1, mi pregunta es la siguiente: con la nueva ley yo tengo que declarar a Hacienda que tengo una cuenta en otro país y hay dinero en ella? Y si no hay dinero, tengo que declararla a Hacienda? Porque a mí la nueva ley me confunde, porque dice que hay que declarar a Hacienda el patrimonio que se tenga fuera del país y yo me pregunto si con haberlo declarado con el DD1 es suficiente o hay que declararlo a Hacienda, puede que yo sea muy tonto pero al leer la noticia no me he enterado bien, gracias y salud a todos los que quieran colaborar ( sin engañar, ni diciendo estupideces que no se creen ni ellos) para que yo me quede en paz con este MALDITO () que es una GRAN POCILGA


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Nov 2012)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Hola, buena salud y buena vida a todos los que proponeis soluciones a los problemas de abrir una cuenta bancaria fuera de este MALDITO ( como decía eskorbuto) que es una GRAN POCILGA, bueno, pues yo tengo dos cuentas fuera una en nuestro querido banco SQ en Suiza y otra en la gran Alemania, en la de Suiza no tengo nada y en la otra tengo algo, las dos están declaradas con el DD1, mi pregunta es la siguiente: con la nueva ley yo tengo que declarar a Hacienda que tengo una cuenta en otro país y hay dinero en ella? Y si no hay dinero, tengo que declararla a Hacienda? Porque a mí la nueva ley me confunde, porque dice que hay que declarar a Hacienda el patrimonio que se tenga fuera del país y yo me pregunto si con haberlo declarado con el DD1 es suficiente o hay que declararlo a Hacienda, puede que yo sea muy tonto pero al leer la noticia no me he enterado bien, gracias y salud a todos los que quieran colaborar ( sin engañar, ni diciendo estupideces que no se creen ni ellos) para que yo me quede en paz con este MALDITO () que es una GRAN POCILGA



Me imagino que si dispones de mas de 50000 euros en dichas cuentas tendras que declararlas sino pues no hace falta.


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Nov 2012)

Lo que me voy a reir en el próximo ejercico de hacienda.

Suizahispanistanies saliendo en tele5 a llorar en 3...2....1 :XX:


----------



## Conentrad (16 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo que me voy a reir en el próximo ejercico de hacienda.
> 
> Suizahispanistanies saliendo en tele5 a llorar en 3...2....1 :XX:



Brindaremos con champán, haremos exaltación de nuestra religión anti-madmaxista!!!


----------



## Conentrad (16 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Interesante:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/364744-cuentas-menos-de-50-000-euros-extranjero-no-tendran-que-declararse.html



Sinceramente, menos de 50000 euros no hace falta hacer estas gilipolleces de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero. Si te la abres para trabajar fuera o para un erasmus o algo asi, pues vale pero por lo demás y a los efectos anti-corralito menos de cincuenta mil euros me parece una puta miseria.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Sinceramente, menos de 50000 euros no hace falta hacer estas gilipolleces de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero. Si te la abres para trabajar fuera o para un erasmus o algo asi, pues vale pero por lo demás y a los efectos anti-corralito menos de cincuenta mil euros me parece una puta miseria.



Perodneme, pero 50.000€ alli, para diversificar tus ahorros, es perfectamente entendible. Como bien debes saber, para mas de 100.000 € ya se ha discutido varias veces otras opciones mucho mejores.

Sobre que opine que 50.000€ es una miseria, no le digo nada, creo que es evidente.


----------



## Conentrad (16 Nov 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Perodneme, pero 50.000€ alli, para diversificar tus ahorros, es perfectamente entendible. Como bien debes saber, para mas de 100.000 € ya se ha discutido varias veces otras opciones mucho mejores.
> 
> Sobre que opine que 50.000€ es una miseria, no le digo nada, creo que es evidente.



Pues las cosas claras y obvias, cuando me digas de una suma importante, hablaremos y no de meter cuatro chavos en este mini-banco de mierda.


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Sinceramente, menos de 50000 euros no hace falta hacer estas gilipolleces de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero. Si te la abres para trabajar fuera o para un erasmus o algo asi, pues vale pero por lo demás y a los efectos anti-corralito menos de cincuenta mil euros me parece una puta miseria.



Eso ya se lo he dicho yo. Para mover 3000 ó 5000€ se lo guardan bajo la almohada y listo. No molesten a los cajeros suizos, que están ensuciando la marca ESPAÑA ::


----------



## Bcn (16 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ya dije que este minibanco es peligroso y ruinoso tener el dinero allí. La gente no es tonta.



Ya te expliqué que existe una garantía de 100.000 francos por depositante que evidentemente no depende de un banco sino de todo el sistema que es como se calcula la contribución al 'fondo' que realiza cada banco (en realidad no lo es tal porque los activos los conservan los bancos en productos Suizos obligadamente y con capacidad para mobilizarlos en un máximo de 2 semanas cuando el regulador lo requiere).

Y sí, cubre a todos los depositantes, sean de dónde sean y vivan dónde vivan. De hecho no voy a dar detalles pero sé de un banco que pidió el año pasado expresamente dejar de cubrir clientes asiáticos argumentando que al tener que captar allí dinero pero tener que guardar una parte proporcional en activos Suizos en Suiza, le creaba problemas continuos con el cambio de divisas y demás, y la finma se negó tajantemente y dijo que fuera de donde fueran los clientes están cubiertos sin diferenciación.

Además el tamaño no implica absolutamente nada, ahí está la Banca March que es seguramente el banco mejor gestionado de españa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Nov 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Sobre que opine que 50.000€ es una miseria, no le digo nada, creo que es evidente.





Conentrad dijo:


> Pues las cosas claras y obvias, cuando me digas de una suma importante, hablaremos y no de meter cuatro chavos en este mini-banco de mierda.



bufff... veo que aun hay foreros fieles a los 30cm y tal.... :abajo:


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Nov 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Ya te expliqué que existe una garantía de 100.000 francos por depositante que evidentemente no depende de un banco sino de todo el sistema que es como se calcula la contribución al 'fondo' que realiza cada banco (en realidad no lo es tal porque los activos los conservan los bancos en productos Suizos obligadamente y con capacidad para mobilizarlos en un máximo de 2 semanas cuando el regulador lo requiere).
> 
> Y sí, cubre a todos los depositantes, sean de dónde sean y vivan dónde vivan. De hecho no voy a dar detalles pero sé de un banco que pidió el año pasado expresamente dejar de cubrir clientes asiáticos argumentando que al tener que captar allí dinero pero tener que guardar una parte proporcional en activos Suizos en Suiza, le creaba problemas continuos con el cambio de divisas y demás, y la finma se negó tajantemente y dijo que fuera de donde fueran los clientes están cubiertos sin diferenciación.
> 
> Además el tamaño no implica absolutamente nada, ahí está la Banca March que es seguramente el banco mejor gestionado de españa.



Otra vez con lo del fondo de garantía... Estos fondos son un camelo para generar confianza. Simplemente eso, NUNCA SE ACABAN USANDO.

Si un banco da problemas se le rescata o se le liquida y el minibanco SQ es mas probable que se liquide y nadie perderá su dinero, pero a parte de ser mas pobres por llevar allí 4 duros tendrán que pagarse algún viaje a suiza. Guarden dias de vacas en elcurro para entonces...

ya que habla de Suiza, hablemos con ejemplos de lo que digo, El fondo de rescate no se usa, interviene el estado inyectando:

Suma y sigue: UBS es rescatado por el Gobierno suizo

En estos tiempos toda la banca hace recortes y toda la banca está ganando menos dinero, como consecuencia habrá intervenciones y esto es como las empresas, sobrevivirán las mas grandes y SQ es peligroso...

El banco suizo más importante anuncia 10 mil despidos para la semana próxima « Luz de Levante, Diario Independiente

Así es, y ustedes confiando en esta mierdabanco, al menos los del otro post de ING.lux perderán los intereses pero no creo que cierre ING porque es bastante mas solvente y por su tamaño nadie se lo plantearía, se le rescataría. Haganme caso y olvidense de este minibanco, o lo lamentarán.


----------



## Bcn (17 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ...



Vamos a ver, UBS se rescató porque simplemente al tener dinero captado de todo el mundo y por todo el mundo su peso es descomunal, liquidarlo es simplemente imposible sin que todo el país se viniera abajo, como lo es el SAN, HSBC, BoA-ML, BNP Paribas, DB y otros muchos grandes bancos para sus respectivos países y de ahí las nuevas reglas de capital. Así que el BNS inyectó capital, que, por cierto, está rindiendo jugosos beneficios en estos momentos... pero ni el pueblo ni la confederación siguen contentos pese a ese beneficio y es la razón por la que UBS va a despedir principalmente en otros países a 10,000 empleados relacionados exclusivamente con la banca de inversión que es la que estuvo apunto de hacer caer al banco, estos despidos han sido aplaudidos por el consejo federal porque es una reducción de riesgos muy palpable.

Y el tamaño es el mismo motivo por el cual ING, que tachas de solvente, también tuvo que ser resctado por el estado holandés, ¿o de eso no te acuerdas?

Evidentemente en el caso de SQ si tuviera problemas podría ser perfectamente liquidado y las cuentas retribuidas con los 100.000 francos de máximo de garantía por depositante porque es suficientemente pequeño, incluidos los extrangeros como especifica la ley:


> Tous les créanciers de la banque et de ses succursales étrangères sont, dans une même mesure et avec les mêmes privilèges, autorisés à participer à la faillite bancaire ouverte en Suisse



Pero la experiencia muestra, como tu mismo has dicho, que antes de que eso ocurriera sería comprado por otro banco porque una base de clientes, unos fondos captados y un buen nicho de mercado establecido como es el caso de SQ tiene gran valor.

Pero también hay ejemplos en otras épocas de bancos liquidados. El último diría que se remonta a 1991 con la Sparkasse Thun. En ese caso y en aquellos tiempos los depositos privilegiados (los que actualmente ascienden a 100,000) ascendían a 10,000 francos, pero al final el resto de la banca se comprometió solidariamente a contribuir para devolver 30,000 por depositante. Creo que esto es un buen ejemplo de la garantía que dices tu que nunca se usa.


----------



## ivanbg (17 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Sinceramente, menos de 50000 euros no hace falta hacer estas gilipolleces de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero. Si te la abres para trabajar fuera o para un erasmus o algo asi, pues vale pero por lo demás y a los efectos anti-corralito menos de cincuenta mil euros me parece una puta miseria.



Dile eso a un tío de Somalia... A lo mejor no lo gana en toda la vida... ni en un par de vidas...


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Nov 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> Vamos a ver, UBS se rescató porque simplemente al tener dinero captado de todo el mundo y por todo el mundo su peso es descomunal, liquidarlo es simplemente imposible sin que todo el país se viniera abajo, como lo es el SAN, HSBC, BoA-ML, BNP Paribas, DB y otros muchos grandes bancos para sus respectivos países y de ahí las nuevas reglas de capital. Así que el BNS inyectó capital, que, por cierto, está rindiendo jugosos beneficios en estos momentos... pero ni el pueblo ni la confederación siguen contentos pese a ese beneficio y es la razón por la que UBS va a despedir principalmente en otros países a 10,000 empleados relacionados exclusivamente con la banca de inversión que es la que estuvo apunto de hacer caer al banco, estos despidos han sido aplaudidos por el consejo federal porque es una reducción de riesgos muy palpable.
> 
> Y el tamaño es el mismo motivo por el cual ING, que tachas de solvente, también tuvo que ser resctado por el estado holandés, ¿o de eso no te acuerdas?
> 
> ...




*¿Sabes leer?*

Suiza acude al final al rescate de su mayor banco, UBS - Expansin.com

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/empresas/gobierno-suizo-acude-rescate-ubs/20081016cdscdsemp_6/

Suiza acude al rescate de UBS con un plan de 45.000 millones El Estado se hace con bonos por el 9,3% del capital a cambio de liberar de activos txicos el balance de la entidad - Economia_Empresas - Economia - ABC.es

El banco suizo UBS amenaza: rescatan a los bancos y al euro o hay guerra civil y/o golpe militar | Contra el New World Order

Se usó el fondo de rescate?

*En el caso de swissquote, se liquidará y viajaréis a Suiza..*.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> bufff... veo que aun hay foreros fieles a los 30cm y tal.... :abajo:



Quizá no ha entendido que lo evidente es que pensar que 50.000€ es calderilla es de alguien que no tiene demasiado contacto con la realidad. Pero a la gente así no vale la pena darle explicaciones, pensaba que se me entendería. Veo que no. 

Ademas, no me habia dado cuenta de que el usuario es de tipo "euroburbuja", fallo mio.


----------



## Bcn (17 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *¿Sabes leer?*
> 
> *En el caso de swissquote, se liquidará y viajaréis a Suiza..*.



El que parece que no sabe leer eres tú... ¿dónde he dicho que no ha habido rescate del BNS? Partiendo del hecho de que no sé a qué viene este tema porque UBS no tiene nada que ver con SQ, y que el tema del rescate de UBS es bastante comprensible en cuanto a política financiera por la misma razón que ING fue rescatado por Holanda, RBS por el RU, o por la misma razón que los EEUU se dieron cuenta del error tan grande que cometieron con Lehman, lo único que he añadido a este tema es la nota a pie de página de que el BNS está sacando bastantes beneficios de ese rescate (sólo en la 1ª mitad de 2011, 1.366 millones de francos).

En cuanto a lo segundo, con easyjet hay vuelos por 60 francos i/v de Barcelona... vienes, ves Ginebra, firmas los papeles, y te vas  si por esto vas a tomar todas tus decisiones nunca sacarías tu dinero de españa... y ojo que yo no digo que haya que hacerlo, creo que hay entidades en españa completamente fiables y mover el dinero a SQ o cualquier otro banco no vale la pena, pero allá cada cual, yo no saco nada de intentar convencer a la gente que no lo haga, que es lo más curioso de tu empeño en este hilo...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Nov 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Quizá no ha entendido que lo evidente es que pensar que 50.000€ es calderilla es de alguien que no tiene demasiado contacto con la realidad. Pero a la gente así no vale la pena darle explicaciones, pensaba que se me entendería. Veo que no.
> 
> Ademas, no me habia dado cuenta de que el usuario es de tipo "euroburbuja", fallo mio.



Cierto, no le habia acabado de entender, pero de todas formas le citaba para contextualizarla cita de Conentrad que no explicitaba la cifra de 50.000€ que ridiculizaba.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Nov 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> El que parece que no sabe leer eres tú... ¿dónde he dicho que no ha habido rescate del BNS? Partiendo del hecho de que no sé a qué viene este tema porque UBS no tiene nada que ver con SQ, y que el tema del rescate de UBS es bastante comprensible en cuanto a política financiera por la misma razón que ING fue rescatado por Holanda, RBS por el RU, o por la misma razón que los EEUU se dieron cuenta del error tan grande que cometieron con Lehman, lo único que he añadido a este tema es la nota a pie de página de que el BNS está sacando bastantes beneficios de ese rescate (sólo en la 1ª mitad de 2011, 1.366 millones de francos).
> 
> En cuanto a lo segundo, con easyjet hay vuelos por 60 francos i/v de Barcelona... vienes, ves Ginebra, firmas los papeles, y te vas  si por esto vas a tomar todas tus decisiones nunca sacarías tu dinero de españa... y ojo que yo no digo que haya que hacerlo, *creo que hay entidades en españa completamente fiables y mover el dinero a SQ o cualquier otro banco no vale la pena*, pero allá cada cual, yo no saco nada de intentar convencer a la gente que no lo haga, que es lo más curioso de tu empeño en este hilo...



Eso es lo que yo defiendo en estos hilos.


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Nov 2012)

Hola compañeros, el 15/10, envié el formulario para levantar el secreto bancario y me han confirmado que lo recibieron el 18/10. Alguien me puede decir que retención me aplicaran a partir de ahora, (el 31/10 me aplicaron el 35%, igual que los meses anteriores).
Para la Renta de 2012 enviaran algún certificado de retenciones para justificarme ante la AEAT.
Salu2


----------



## picor (23 Nov 2012)

No tengo cuenta en Swissquote. Ahora bien, si alguien quiere consultarlo si no se ha hecho ya.

http://www.snb.ch/en/mmr/reference/banks_2011/source

Esta es la lista completa de bancos suizos publicada por el SNB. Hay una porrada y media de bancos en Suiza y por lo que veo SQ es del tamaño de muchos de estos bancos suizos. 

Lo que me parece increíble es que habiendo tantos como hay no haya aparecido ningún otro en el que abrirse cuenta así y esto me parece raro la verdad.

Aunque ya digo que no tengo opinión negativa a priori sobre este banco


----------



## picor (23 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo defiendo en estos hilos.



pero no en otros :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/367252-espana-estudia-permanencia-euro.html

La noticia del día no está en los periódicos, sino en una sala muy importante de Madrid.

Tengo razones para decir lo que voy a decir: nuestros castuzos se plantean seriamente salir del euro. 

En primer plan consistía en pactar un ultimátum a Merkel junto con Mario Monti: o el BCE y los fondos europeos compran deuda española o Italia y España sale del euro y el euro desaparece.

Ahora ya no: ahora lo que se plantea es salir del euro y volver a la peseta. En solitario. Algunos castuzos no se atreven a dar el paso y algunos
aseguran en los pasillos de .... que España no será rescatada por falta de dinero y tienen que idear algo de cara al ciudadano para justificar su puesto y mantener al pueblo callado.

Lo cierto es que nuestros castuzos están muy subidos de humo por los ataques de la especulación financiera. Se está librando una guerra fría entre la casta del norte y la casta del sur. Lucha de castas por el poder de Europa, es algo así como una guerra moderna en la que pierde el que cede su soberanía (así lo han afirmado en reunión cerrada). 

Esto es a lo que nos enfrentamos:


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Nov 2012)

*Urgente*

Atención, todos los afortunados que tengáis cuenta en este banco:

Convertir vuestro dinero a Francos suizos antes de que sea tarde:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/367252-espana-estudia-permanencia-euro.html


----------



## Riemann (24 Nov 2012)

Sacad el dinero de España, malditos. Esto se hunde


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Nov 2012)

picor dijo:


> No tengo cuenta en Swissquote. Ahora bien, si alguien quiere consultarlo si no se ha hecho ya.
> 
> http://www.snb.ch/en/mmr/reference/banks_2011/source
> 
> ...



Muy fácil: es el primer banco del que se tiene noticia que permite abrir la cuenta sin viajar a Suiza, con un trámite sencillo y fácil. 

Permite tener gratis y sin comisiones una cuenta multidivisa. 

Y sin exposición al guano de España.


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Nov 2012)

SQ es la mejor opción, porque tener el dinero en Suiza es un lujazo. Lo que hay que hacer es convertir euros a francos antes de que España se salga del Euro, vamos, antes de fin de año


----------



## Conentrad (26 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> SQ es la mejor opción, porque tener el dinero en Suiza es un lujazo. Lo que hay que hacer es convertir euros a francos antes de que España se salga del Euro, vamos, antes de fin de año



¿Ya has pasado todos tus euros del Santander a SQ? ¿Ya no confias en Botín para tus cuartos?


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> ¿Ya has pasado todos tus euros del Santander a SQ?



y he convertido todos mis euros a francos suizos. Ahora solo falta que ocurra el corralito español y que salgamos del Euro.

PDT: Todo lo que gane a partir de ahora lo invertiré en oro.


----------



## Conentrad (26 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> y he convertido todos mis euros a francos suizos. Ahora solo falta que ocurra el corralito español y que salgamos del Euro.
> 
> PDT: Todo lo que gane a partir de ahora lo invertiré en oro.



Bien, habrá que seguir tus orientaciones, yo ya he preparado todos los impresos. Lo bueno la liquidez que vamos a tener a partir de ahora


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Bien, habrá que seguir tus orientaciones, yo ya he preparado todos los impresos. Lo bueno la liquidez que vamos a tener a partir de ahora



y la seguridad qué? antes no podía dormir por las noches y ahora duermo a pierna suelta. Pero no solo eso, cuando me junto con mis colegas y sale en conversación la crísis, yo saco pecho y digo: Mi dinero está en suiza, como el de Artur mas o urdamgarin... ya sé que ellos lo llevan allí para defraudar a hacienda, pero yo lo hago por el corralito que vamos a sufrir y la salida del euro...
Entonces mis colegas se quedan con la boca abierta y me preguntan pero cómo? cuándo? y yo les contesto: En Octubre. :XX:


----------



## Conentrad (26 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> y la seguridad qué? antes no podía dormir por las noches y ahora duermo a pierna suelta. Pero no solo eso, cuando me junto con mis colegas y sale en conversación la crísis, yo saco pecho y digo: Mi dinero está en suiza, como el de Artur mas o urdamgarin... ya sé que ellos lo llevan allí para defraudar a hacienda, pero yo lo hago por el corralito que vamos a sufrir y la salida del euro...
> Entonces mis colegas se quedan con la boca abierta y me preguntan pero cómo? cuándo? y yo les contesto: En Octubre. :XX:



Ya ves, todo el mundo flipa con esto. Solo unos pocos elegidos nos salvaremos con nuestro buen hacer y entender.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (26 Nov 2012)

Conentrad
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Conentrad está en tu lista de ignorados.

euroburbuja
Este mensaje esta oculto porque euroburbuja está en tu lista de ignorados.

Conentrad
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Conentrad está en tu lista de ignorados.

euroburbuja
Este mensaje esta oculto porque euroburbuja está en tu lista de ignorados.

Conentrad
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Conentrad está en tu lista de ignorados. 


Que pena. Con la de informacion que hemos intercambiado en este hilo y que vengan unos trolles a destrozarlo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Nov 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Conentrad
> Este mensaje esta oculto porque Conentrad está en tu lista de ignorados.
> 
> euroburbuja
> ...



ponlos en ignorar y resuelto


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (26 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> ponlos en ignorar y resuelto



:: Ya lo estan. Si lo digo, es porque me imagino que estos dos habran empezado alguna discusion absurda, ya que solo responden ellos y casualmente los dos los tenia ignorados de otros hilos. 

Lo que confirma mi teoria de que siempre son los mismo los que revientan los hilos. 

Lo que pasa es que algunos foreros serios aun no lo han hecho y se han quemado, dejando de aportar al hilo.

Podiamos hacer un listado de foreros trolles para que los veteranos y no tan veteranos no suframos sus ataques.


----------



## Vidar (26 Nov 2012)

Ya hay banners de swissquote en burbuja.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Ya hay banners de swissquote en burbuja.
> 
> .



Han visto que este foro es una mina...


----------



## mektgn (27 Nov 2012)

Buenas,

*Ahora que falta muy poco para que acabe el año y todavía estamos a tiempo de cambiar os pregunto por qué opción os decantaríais ahora mismo, si por la A (con secreto bancario) o por la B (sin secreto).* 

Abrí la cuenta en mayo y sinceramente no me veo capaz de leer todas las paginas posteriores del hilo. Estoy con la opción A puesto que no envié el impreso.

- Ha habido algún cambio legislativo o algo durante estos meses? 
- El estar con la opción A hace más probable que hacienda me llame? Por la miseria que tengo prefiero tener CERO problemas con hacienda ni tener que ir ni nada. O bien la cosa sigue tan jodida que es mejor permanecer bajo secreto bancario?

Os agradecería mucho vuestra opinión.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Nov 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> *Ahora que falta muy poco para que acabe el año y todavía estamos a tiempo de cambiar os pregunto por qué opción os decantaríais ahora mismo, si por la A (con secreto bancario) o por la B (sin secreto).*
> 
> ...



No hay nada que temer a menos que todavía tengas tu dinero en España :8:

La opción A es mas ventajosa. es la que casi todos hemos cogido, porque te protege 100% del corralito.

Amigo parece que estas un poco desplazado. Por aquí estamos ya en la fase de conversión a francos suizos.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (27 Nov 2012)

¿Euroburbuja es el mismo Euroburbuja que hace 1 mes?
:8:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Nov 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> ¿Euroburbuja es el mismo Euroburbuja que hace 1 mes?
> :8:



Si, ha cambiado de estrategia, ahora no se opone a todo, sino que se ha convertido e una caricatura del hilo con el objetivo de enredar a los pomperos... 
Son las costumbres de nuestra mascota, y hay que respetarlas...


----------



## ivanbg (28 Nov 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> ¿Euroburbuja es el mismo Euroburbuja que hace 1 mes?
> :8:



Menudo cambio de táctica... ::::


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Menudo cambio de táctica... ::::



No amigos. es que me he dado cuenta que lo mejor es sacar todo el dinero de España cuanto antes. El corralito y salida del euro está muy cerca.

He hecho bien en convertir todo mi dinero a francos suizos verdad?


----------



## mektgn (28 Nov 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> *Ahora que falta muy poco para que acabe el año y todavía estamos a tiempo de cambiar os pregunto por qué opción os decantaríais ahora mismo, si por la A (con secreto bancario) o por la B (sin secreto).*
> 
> ...



*Os importaría aconsejarme algo con seriedad?* Sí, seré pompero pero me parece que todos lo habéis sido alguna vez y que tengo todo el derecho a que no me enreden. Cuando entraba en el hilo hace muchos meses me suena que había alguien polémico, pero no me acuerdo si era Euroburbuja.

Repito las preguntas:

1. *Me recomendáis permanecer en la opción A?* O como no tengo ganas de ir a hacienda para nada mejor cambiar a la B?

2. Ha pasado algo últimamente que refuerce que tenga que permanecer en la A? *Por qué debería dar al pulsador y cambiar a CHF ahora?*

Espero que comprendáis que hay gente que no sabemos mucho de economía y sólo pretendemos salvar nuestros ahorros. Tampoco tenemos tiempo material para leernos miles del posts de un hilo o los de un foro entero.

Mil gracias


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Nov 2012)

Ni una ni otra opción son mejores. Hay gente que prefiere el secreto bancario por temor a que Hacienda pida datos de ellos o que en un hipotético corralito puedan localizar sus cuentas. Todo son suposiciones así que no hay una postura clara.
De momento la nueva ley no dice nada al respecto y se está hablando de dejar fuera cuentas de menos de 50.000€. Nada escrito todavía y creo que los burbujeros nos enteraremos por los periódicos.
En cualquier caso, aunque ahora mandase la carta, creo recordar haber leído que cada opción se aplica desde el momento en que SQB la recibe, por tanto, este año, habría pagado parte del año intereses anónimos y parte con nombre y apellido. SQB le podría confirmar este punto, ignoro cómo realizarían el pago de intereses en ese caso pq se supone que su historial bancario anterior a esa carta sigue siendo secreto. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco por favor.
Así que todo depende de sus preferencias y temores de hasta dónde llegue el madmax.
Suerte con su decisión.

PS. Perdonen mi ortografía, escribo desde uno de estos cacharros modernos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Nov 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> *Os importaría aconsejarme algo con seriedad?* Sí, seré pompero pero me parece que todos lo habéis sido alguna vez y que tengo todo el derecho a que no me enreden. Cuando entraba en el hilo hace muchos meses me suena que había alguien polémico, pero no me acuerdo si era Euroburbuja.
> 
> Repito las preguntas:
> 
> ...



*Opción A*

Otra cosa, Has pensado en comprar oro?


----------



## niño de los tanques (28 Nov 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> *Os importaría aconsejarme algo con seriedad?* Sí, seré pompero pero me parece que todos lo habéis sido alguna vez y que tengo todo el derecho a que no me enreden. Cuando entraba en el hilo hace muchos meses me suena que había alguien polémico, pero no me acuerdo si era Euroburbuja.
> 
> Repito las preguntas:
> 
> ...



Creo que si presentaste el DD1 y tu saldo supera los 50k, deberás rellenar el formulario de la AEAT. Otra opción la considero temeraria. Así que a esperar al
primer trimestre 2013 y declarar las cuentas.
Salu2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Nov 2012)

Como el dinero que tengo en ING.lu no me dará ninguna plusvalía, no me importa que me retengan el 30 o 35% de esa miseria, por tanto no enviaré la carta de renuncia y me quedaré con la opción de secreto bancario.

No por el secreto en si, la cuenta la declaré al BdE, sino porque a pesar de ser todo dinero legal, quiero reducir al máximo cualquier interacción con Hacienda, y me parece mas sencillo no tener que dar tantos datos a Hacienda.

En la misma linea estoy buscando alternativas para reducir el saldo y no estar obligado a declararla a Hacienda.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Como el dinero que tengo en ING.lu no me dará ninguna plusvalía, no me importa que me retengan el 30 o 35% de esa miseria, por tanto no enviaré la carta de renuncia y me quedaré con la opción de secreto bancario.
> 
> No por el secreto en si, la cuenta la declaré al BdE, sino porque a pesar de ser todo dinero legal, quiero reducir al máximo cualquier interacción con Hacienda, y me parece mas sencillo no tener que dar tantos datos a Hacienda.
> 
> En la misma linea estoy buscando alternativas para reducir el saldo y no estar obligado a declararla a Hacienda.



Esa es la opción mas interesante. la A


----------



## niño de los tanques (28 Nov 2012)

La AEAT recauda menos de 100 millones por la amnistía fiscal (lo previsto eran 2.500MM).
Además practicamente nadie ha repatriado el capital amnistiado, por miedo a los bancos y riesgo país.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Nov 2012)

Up! arriba este hilo


----------



## Vidar (28 Nov 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> La AEAT recauda menos de 100 millones por la amnistía fiscal (lo previsto eran 2.500MM).
> Además practicamente nadie ha repatriado el capital amnistiado, por miedo a los bancos y riesgo país.



Yo he leído 150MM€.

En ningún sitio se hablaba de repatriar nada, se hablaba de pagar por legalizar lo no declarado que estuviese fuera ojos de los hacendados.

Pero lo peor es que ha fracasado por el miedo de los defraudadores a verse investigados en sus actividades futuras, por que piensan seguir con sus chanchullos.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pero lo peor es que ha fracasado por el miedo de los defraudadores a verse investigados en sus actividades futuras, por que piensan seguir con sus chanchullos.



Para mi lo peor es que han perdido cualquier legitimidad o autoridad moral para hacer discursos sobre la solidaridad fiscal y el "hacienda somos todos". Es de esos casos en que se demuestra que el fin no justifica los medios, ellos han sido los primeros en ejemplificar el "sálvese quien pueda".

Como pueden cobrar el 10% a los defraudadores confesos, un 25% a los trabajadores y empresas y un 21% de IVA a todo el mundo, incluida la "niña de las chuches" ... :abajo:


----------



## Vidar (28 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para mi lo peor es que han perdido cualquier legitimidad o autoridad moral para hacer discursos sobre la solidaridad fiscal y el "hacienda somos todos". Es de esos casos en que se demuestra que el fin no justifica los medios, ellos han sido los primeros en ejemplificar el "sálvese quien pueda".
> 
> Como pueden cobrar el 10% a los defraudadores confesos, un 25% a los trabajadores y empresas y un 21% de IVA a todo el mundo, incluida la "niña de las chuches" ... :abajo:



El agravio comparativo con los que si pagan sus impuestos está claro, pero que no hayan recaudado suficiente dando tantas facilidades es preocupante por que a los defraudadores no les vale con regularizar, quieren seguir pudiendo defraudar impunemente y con esto quedaban fichados para futuras operaciones.

Es decir que quien ha regularizado será el que cobró un pico a lo mejor de un piso y no tiene muchas posibilidades de pegar otro pelotazo, y no un empresario defraudador habitual mediante facturas falsas.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> El agravio comparativo con los que si pagan sus impuestos está claro, pero que no hayan recaudado suficiente dando tantas facilidades es preocupante por que a los defraudadores no les vale con regularizar, quieren seguir pudiendo defraudar impunemente y con esto quedaban fichados para futuras operaciones.
> 
> Es decir que quien ha regularizado será el que cobró un pico a lo mejor de un piso y no tiene muchas posibilidades de pegar otro pelotazo, y no un empresario defraudador habitual mediante facturas falsas.



Ok, ahora te he entendido mejor. No había caido en lo que implicaba que no hayan aceptado la regularización.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Nov 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Hola compañeros, el 15/10, envié el formulario para levantar el secreto bancario y me han confirmado que lo recibieron el 18/10. Alguien me puede decir que retención me aplicaran a partir de ahora, (el 31/10 me aplicaron el 35%, igual que los meses anteriores).
> Para la Renta de 2012 enviaran algún certificado de retenciones para justificarme ante la AEAT.
> Salu2



La retención es la misma, del 35 %. 

No envían certificado de retenciones. En cualquier caso puedes pedirlo, pero asegúrate que no es un servicio de pago. A mí me pareció haber leido que el certificado de retenciones ascendía a más de 100 euros (no lo tengo seguro). 

Pero yo uso los comunicados de fin de año (enero) donde especifica las retenciones y demás del año fiscal, y es lo que presento para mi declaración de renta. 

Saludos y una butifarra para euroburbuja y Concentrad (los tengo ignorados para siempre, práctica que aconsejo).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Nov 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> *Ahora que falta muy poco para que acabe el año y todavía estamos a tiempo de cambiar os pregunto por qué opción os decantaríais ahora mismo, si por la A (con secreto bancario) o por la B (sin secreto).*
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, si yo hubiera abierto una cuenta en Suiza con dinero negro, o simplemente me lo hubiera llavado en un maletín, la opción hubiera sido la de escoger el secreto bancario. 

Pero como envié transferencias desde España, pues no me quedaba otra solución que renunciar al secreto bancario que me ofrecía SQB. Por otra parte, y como el interés es relativamente bajo (quitando los cambios de divisas en los que sí gano dinero), vale la pena declararlo y estar tranquilo. Porque a Botín le condonan que tenga 3.000 millones "olvidados", pero a nosotros nos crujirán si pueden, y total por depósitos inferiores a 100k euros. 

Lo que no sé todavía es si se ha abierto el plazo para declarar las cuentas en el exterior de lo que hablaron medios y gobierno del shosho Rajuà. Cual es el procedimiento a seguir?


----------



## hagase_la_luz (28 Nov 2012)

Tengo 3 dudas...

1) En el hilo de ING LU se habla de enviar el modelo 01 a Hacienda para solicitar que emitan un certificado de residencia fiscal en España de acuerdo con la Directiva 2003/48/CE.
Una vez recibida, se envía a ING LU.
Lo que llamáis opción B (sin secreto) de SQB es este mismo procedimiento? o es otro distinto?

2) Decidme si lo que afirmo a continuación es correcto o me equivoco:
opción A (con secreto, por defecto), SQB ingresa sin decir tu nombre a la Hacienda de España el 35% de los intereses
opción B (sin secreto), SQB ingresa en tu nombre a la Hacienda de España el 21% de los intereses

3) cómo se declaran ambas opciones en la declaración de la renta?


----------



## damnit (28 Nov 2012)

¿qué tenéis que decir a esto?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...multas-no-informar-de-cuentas-extranjero.html

yo tengo cuenta en SQ pero no he transferido nada aún ni nada

¿tenemos que declararlo o mejor dejarlo como está? ¿qué váis a hacer vosotros?


----------



## Bcn (28 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Muy fácil: es el primer banco del que se tiene noticia que permite abrir la cuenta sin viajar a Suiza, con un trámite sencillo y fácil.
> 
> Permite tener gratis y sin comisiones una cuenta multidivisa.
> 
> Y sin exposición al guano de España.



En realidad lo de abrir cuentas por correo es algo bastante común y totalmente válido. El único requisito para los bancos que pone el regulador es identificar el/los beneficial owner('s) (ayant droit économique), es decir todas las personas físicas que tienen derechos sobre los fondos, que es lo que se hace con el formulario A, y esto es lo más normal del mundo... para la banca privada, claro. Pero tener a alguien que certifique los pasaportes recibidos, todo el follón de investigar la persona y demás tiene un coste... que es la razón por la que contestando a #2705 la lista de bancos suizos sin tratar no sirve de nada porque hay un porrón pero la inmensa mayoría o son banca privada, o universal pero sin ganas de hacer un esfuerzo para cumplir con la normativa.


----------



## eufcb5 (29 Nov 2012)

@damnit tu eres uno de los que inicio el hilo y no rellenastes el DD1?? que tengas suerte si es asi


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿qué tenéis que decir a esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...multas-no-informar-de-cuentas-extranjero.html
> 
> ...



El creador del hilo, el incitador a cubrirnos del corralito... y todavía no has llevado tus ahorros? :XX:

Este es el perfil: un pavo que tiene unos super ahorros de 30k(según su post del principal) que recomienda este banco y lo promociona pero que después no lleva sus "cuatro duros". Pero hay ejemplos mejores: se de otros que han llevado cantidades de 100€...

Saquen sus conclusiones... y sus ahorros de España! )


----------



## damnit (29 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> @damnit tu eres uno de los que inicio el hilo y no rellenastes el DD1?? que tengas suerte si es asi



:XX:

pues no, no rellené el dd1 la verdad, ¿debo hacerlo ahora o me expongo a que me crujan?

si no lo he hecho ha sido por simple pereza...


----------



## ivanbg (29 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿qué tenéis que decir a esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...multas-no-informar-de-cuentas-extranjero.html
> 
> ...



Yo el DD1 lo presentaria...


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> pues no, no rellené el dd1 la verdad, ¿debo hacerlo ahora o me expongo a que me crujan?
> 
> si no lo he hecho ha sido por simple pereza...




Damnit, no cuesta nada declarar ante el bde la apertura de dicha cuenta te vas alli pides el impreso dd1 lo rellenas y lo entregas y te quedas con la conciencia tranquila, no te cuesta nada.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Nov 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Damnit, no cuesta nada declarar ante el bde la apertura de dicha cuenta te vas alli pides el impreso dd1 lo rellenas y lo entregas y te quedas con la conciencia tranquila, no te cuesta nada.



Hombre, se supone que te dan 1 mes para hacerlo desde su apertura... Luego te pueden poner multa... Primero habría que consultarlo por si las moscas...


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Hombre, se supone que te dan 1 mes para hacerlo desde su apertura... Luego te pueden poner multa... Primero habría que consultarlo por si las moscas...



Yo a finales de mayo abri cuenta en sqb pero solo declare la cuenta ante el bde en euros es decir solo presente un dd1 cuando tenia que presentar 3 uno por cada divisa, es decir me faltaban declarar tanto en franco suizos y en dolares y solo ha sido a principios de este mes de noviembre cuando los presente sin ningun problema.En el bde me dijeron que no habia ningun tipo de problemas en declararlo mas tarde.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Nov 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo a finales de mayo abri cuenta en sqb pero solo declare la cuenta ante el bde en euros es decir solo presente un dd1 cuando tenia que presentar 3 uno por cada divisa, es decir me faltaban declarar tanto en franco suizos y en dolares y solo ha sido a principios de este mes de noviembre cuando los presente sin ningun problema.En el bde me dijeron que no habia ningun tipo de problemas en declararlo mas tarde.



Bueno saberlo  

Todavía se apiadan de nosotros


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Nov 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo el DD1 lo presentaria...



si vamos a declarar en breve otra vez la cuenta...no sé si vale la pena, yo tampoco lo presenté pero declaré los intereses a Hacienda año fiscal 2011. 

Y vista la buena disposición del BdE para atender la peticiones, emails pidiendo impresos, repetidos intentos via internet y DNI electrónico sin resultado, pues que les den, al fin y al cabo tienen que aclararse quien declara y cómo. Al principio parece que tenían claro que solo si era superior a 600.000 €. 

Tendré que buscar un impreso DD1...donde están?. Pero es que además nos ha expirado el tiempo, y en mi ciudad no hay BdE.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> si vamos a declarar en breve otra vez la cuenta...no sé si vale la pena, yo tampoco lo presenté pero declaré los intereses a Hacienda año fiscal 2011.
> 
> Y vista la buena disposición del BdE para atender la peticiones, emails pidiendo impresos, repetidos intentos via internet y DNI electrónico sin resultado, pues que les den, al fin y al cabo tienen que aclararse quien declara y cómo. Al principio parece que tenían claro que solo si era superior a 600.000 €.
> 
> Tendré que buscar un impreso DD1...donde están?. Pero es que además nos ha expirado el tiempo, y en mi ciudad no hay BdE.



Puedes pedir que te los envien por correo desde esta pagina:

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Les remites este pdf por e-mail:

http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf

A mi me los enviaron en menos de 1 semana


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo a finales de mayo abri cuenta en sqb pero solo declare la cuenta ante el bde en euros es decir solo presente un dd1 cuando tenia que presentar 3 uno por cada divisa, es decir me faltaban declarar tanto en franco suizos y en dolares y solo ha sido a principios de este mes de noviembre cuando los presente sin ningun problema.En el bde me dijeron que no habia ningun tipo de problemas en declararlo mas tarde.



Así es. Ningún problema en declararlo mas tarde. Yo por ejemplo la abrí en euros y una vez que lleve todos mis ahorros hice la conversión a francos suizos y por su puesto todo lo tengo con la opción A. Al gobierno este no les doy ni un duro. :no:


----------



## perico30 (29 Nov 2012)

¿Sólo con el DD1 estamos salvados? dícelo a Jordi Évole.

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...a/Le_Interesa/Nota_Ley_7_12_fraude_fiscal.pdf


----------



## JauNest (29 Nov 2012)

¿Y qué quieres decir con el adjunto?. ¿A qué página, apartado, párrafo... te refieres?

Gracias de antemano por tu aclaración
Un saludo



perico30 dijo:


> ¿Sólo con el DD1 estamos salvados? dícelo a Jordi Évole.
> 
> http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...a/Le_Interesa/Nota_Ley_7_12_fraude_fiscal.pdf


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

JauNest dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres decir con el adjunto?. ¿A qué página, apartado, párrafo... te refieres?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por tu aclaración
> Un saludo



el adjunto es un fichero que se ha incluido en la página


----------



## JauNest (29 Nov 2012)

Gracias, hasta ahí he llegado solo )

Me refiero a que si dice lo que dice y adjunta el link con el fichero, se supone que si lo abro debería de ver algo que me haga dudar que sólo con el DD1 no cumples

Como lo he abierto y no veo nada al respecto, por eso pido aclaración sobre qué página, apartado o párrafo ha visto el forero que le haga hacer la pregunta... Que seguramente será que estoy un poco cegato :baba:

Gracias



euroburbuja dijo:


> el adjunto es un fichero que se ha incluido en la página


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

JauNest dijo:


> Gracias, hasta ahí he llegado solo )
> 
> Me refiero a que si dice lo que dice y adjunta el link con el fichero, se supone que si lo abro debería de ver algo que me haga dudar que sólo con el DD1 no cumples
> 
> ...



Pues por tus preguntas parece que no te enteras, pòr eso te expliqué lo del adjunto.

Ya te hemos dicho que no hace falta mas que cansino eres macho


----------



## perico30 (29 Nov 2012)

JauNest dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres decir con el adjunto?. ¿A qué página, apartado, párrafo... te refieres?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por tu aclaración
> Un saludo



Con el DD1 notificas al Banco de España, pero ¿y a la Agencia Tributaria? según esta Ley hay que notificiar a Hacienda también, pero no se ni plazos ni como:
B. MEDIDAS CON EFECTOS A PARTIR DEL 31 de octubre 2012.

Ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas. Se añade un nuevo apartado dos al artículo 39.
Se incluye como nuevo supuesto de ganancias de patrimonio no justificadas, la tenencia, declaración o adquisición de bienes o derechos respecto de los que no se haya cumplido en plazo la obligación de información establecida en la nueva disposición adicional decimoctava de la Ley General Tributaria ( Art.1 diecisiete de la Ley 7/2012).
La citada disposición adicional decimoctava establece la obligación de informar a la Administración Tributaria sobre determinados bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero, en concreto sobre los siguientes:

*-Cuentas situadas en el extranjero abiertas en entidades que se dediquen al tráfico bancario o crediticio de las que sea titular o beneficiario o en las que se figure como autorizado o de alguna otra forma se ostente poder de disposición.
-Títulos, activos, valores o derechos representativos del capital social, fondos propios o patrimonio de todo tipo de entidades de los que sea titular y que se encuentren depositados o situados en el extranjero.*
-Títulos representativos de la cesión a terceros de capitales propios de los que sea titular y que se encuentren depositados o situados en el extranjero.
-Seguros de vida o invalidez de los que sea tomador y rentas vitalicias o temporales de las que el contribuyente sea beneficiario como consecuencia de la entrega de un capital en dinero, bienes muebles o inmuebles, contratados con entidades establecidas en el extranjero.
-Bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles de su titularidad situados en el extranjero.
La obligación de información se extenderá a quienes tengan la consideración de titulares reales de acuerdo con lo previsto en el apartado 2 del artículo 4 de la Ley 10/2010.
No obstante, no se considerará ganancia patrimonial no justificada cuando se acredite que la titularidad de los bienes o derechos se corresponde con rentas declaradas, o bien con rentas obtenidas en periodos impositivos en los que no se tuviese la condición de contribuyente de IRPF.
Las ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas incluidas en este nuevo apartado dos del artículo 39 se integrarán en la base liquidable general del período impositivo más antiguo entre los no prescritos susceptible de regularización, en el que haya estado en vigor este nuevo apartado 2 del artículo 39.
*Además, la aplicación de este apartado 2 del artículo 39 determinará la comisión de una infracción tributaria muy grave, que será sancionada con multa del 150%.*​
multa 150%, mínimo 1500€... texto completo en http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...a/Le_Interesa/Nota_Ley_7_12_fraude_fiscal.pdf


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> Con el DD1 notificas al Banco de España, pero ¿y a la Agencia Tributaria? según esta Ley hay que notificiar a Hacienda también, pero no se ni plazos ni como:
> B. MEDIDAS CON EFECTOS A PARTIR DEL 31 de octubre 2012.
> 
> Ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas. Se añade un nuevo apartado dos al artículo 39.
> ...



dejaros de idioteces y elegir secreto bancario que al final os van crujir


----------



## JauNest (29 Nov 2012)

Gracias por la aclaración, Perico... Pero también dice...

"No obstante, no se considerará ganancia patrimonial no justificada cuando se acredite que la titularidad de los bienes o derechos se corresponde con rentas declaradas, o bien con rentas obtenidas en periodos impositivos en los que no se tuviese la condición de contribuyente de IRPF"

Si tu dinero es "legal"...




perico30 dijo:


> Con el DD1 notificas al Banco de España, pero ¿y a la Agencia Tributaria? según esta Ley hay que notificiar a Hacienda también, pero no se ni plazos ni como:
> B. MEDIDAS CON EFECTOS A PARTIR DEL 31 de octubre 2012.
> 
> Ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas. Se añade un nuevo apartado dos al artículo 39.
> ...


----------



## niño de los tanques (29 Nov 2012)

perico30 dijo:


> ¿Sólo con el DD1 estamos salvados? dícelo a Jordi Évole.
> 
> http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...a/Le_Interesa/Nota_Ley_7_12_fraude_fiscal.pdf



Cuando salga el formulario de la AEAT habrá que declarar y así cumpliremos con la nueva ley del ppdo. 30/10/2012. Tengo entendido que será en el primer trimestre de 2013.
Con el DD1 cumplimos con el Banco de España con el nuevo formulario cum-
pliremos con Hacienda.
Si vivieramos en un país normal bastaría con una sola declaración. así nos va.
Si alguien sabe más cosas que por favor lo comparta (por ejemplo si hay que declararlo a la Conferencia Episcopal, por si fuera pecado tener una cuenta transparente en el extranjero. No quisiera freirme en el infierno.


----------



## JauNest (29 Nov 2012)

Esto que dices, niño de los tanques, coincide con lo que yo he estado leyendo

Lo que no me queda tan claro es:

- Si estás obligado a presentar esa declaración ante AEAT si tienes la cuenta abierta a 1 de Enero o...

- Si has tenido saldo medio a lo largo del último trimestre del 2012

Todo eso contando con lo del límite de los 50.000, claro

Gracias
Un saludo



niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cuando salga el formulario de la AEAT habrá que declarar y así cumpliremos con la nueva ley del ppdo. 30/10/2012. Tengo entendido que será en el primer trimestre de 2013.
> Con el DD1 cumplimos con el Banco de España con el nuevo formulario cum-
> pliremos con Hacienda.
> Si vivieramos en un país normal bastaría con una sola declaración. así nos va.
> Si alguien sabe más cosas que por favor lo comparta (por ejemplo si hay que declararlo a la Conferencia Episcopal, por si fuera pecado tener una cuenta transparente en el extranjero. No quisiera freirme en el infierno.


----------



## saboc (29 Nov 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Cuando salga el formulario de la AEAT habrá que declarar y así cumpliremos con la nueva ley del ppdo. 30/10/2012. Tengo entendido que será en el primer trimestre de 2013.
> Con el DD1 cumplimos con el Banco de España con el nuevo formulario cum-
> pliremos con Hacienda.
> Si vivieramos en un país normal bastaría con una sola declaración. así nos va.
> Si alguien sabe más cosas que por favor lo comparta (por ejemplo si hay que declararlo a la Conferencia Episcopal, por si fuera pecado tener una cuenta transparente en el extranjero. No quisiera freirme en el infierno.



Es obligatorio para todo el mundo ese formulario de la AEAT ? ,o la opcion sin secreto bancario ya te exime; suponiendo que el propio banco ya informa a la hacienda spain.
Gracias


----------



## niño de los tanques (29 Nov 2012)

saboc dijo:


> Es obligatorio para todo el mundo ese formulario de la AEAT ? ,o la opcion sin secreto bancario ya te exime; suponiendo que el propio banco ya informa a la hacienda spain.
> Gracias



Hoy por hoy, ese formulario no existe. ¿Alguien tiene conocimiento de su existencia, como podemos adivinar los conceptos y requisitos para cumplimentarlo? Esperar y ver, es mi opinión.
Creo que cualquiera puede ir a la AEAT con una declaración de sus cuentas y recibirá una copia registrada de entrada, pero ¿lle eximirá este trámite de presentar el formulario que se está gestando? Sinceramente creo que no.
También creo que la información del banco en cuanto a rendimientos y retenciones no nos eximirá de nuestra declaración en dicho formulario. Esto es pura suposición tras mi lectura de la nueva ley.


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (30 Nov 2012)

Yo tambien he oido muy buenos comentarios pero no he tenido la suerte de degustarla 
Estuve investigando un poco y encontre estos hilos en otros foros:
Swissquote
¿Qué opináis de SwissQuote? - InverForo

Suerte


----------



## mektgn (2 Dic 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Ni una ni otra opción son mejores. Hay gente que prefiere el secreto bancario por temor a que Hacienda pida datos de ellos o que en un hipotético corralito puedan localizar sus cuentas. Todo son suposiciones así que no hay una postura clara.
> De momento la nueva ley no dice nada al respecto y se está hablando de dejar fuera cuentas de menos de 50.000€. Nada escrito todavía y creo que los burbujeros nos enteraremos por los periódicos.
> En cualquier caso, aunque ahora mandase la carta, creo recordar haber leído que cada opción se aplica desde el momento en que SQB la recibe, por tanto, este año, habría pagado parte del año intereses anónimos y parte con nombre y apellido. SQB le podría confirmar este punto, ignoro cómo realizarían el pago de intereses en ese caso pq se supone que su historial bancario anterior a esa carta sigue siendo secreto. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco por favor.



Muchas gracias sapoconcho. *Pues yo tenia entendido que se podía cambiar de opción hasta el 31 de diciembre y que ese cambio se aplicaba durante todo el año.*

*Por favor, alguien sabe la respuesta este punto tan fundamental?* Segun lo que dice sapoconcho si mando la carta ahora me complicaría todavía más la vida...



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Como el dinero que tengo en ING.lu no me dará ninguna plusvalía, no me importa que me retengan el 30 o 35% de esa miseria, por tanto no enviaré la carta de renuncia y me quedaré con la opción de secreto bancario.
> 
> No por el secreto en si, la cuenta la declaré al BdE, sino porque a pesar de ser todo dinero legal, quiero reducir al máximo cualquier interacción con Hacienda, y me parece mas sencillo no tener que dar tantos datos a Hacienda.



EstudianteTesorero, sabes lo del cambio del opción es como dice sapoconcho? Imagino que con ING.lu el caso será el mismo que con SQB.

*Podrías decirnos resumidamente qué ventajas ofrece ING.lu frente a Swissquote?* Veo que muchos os habéis pasado a ese banco... Existe la posibilidad de retirar el capital entero en alguna oficina física de Luxemburgo? El interés es superior? Imagino que tendrás tarjeta de crédito gratuita... 

Gracias.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Muchas gracias sapoconcho. *Pues yo tenia entendido que se podía cambiar de opción hasta el 31 de diciembre y que ese cambio se aplicaba durante todo el año.*
> 
> *Por favor, alguien sabe la respuesta este punto tan fundamental?* Segun lo que dice sapoconcho si mando la carta ahora me complicaría todavía más la vida...
> 
> ...



*Y no olvides convertir tu dinero a francos suizos cuanto antes, que el euro se romperá en breve y sufrirá una devaluación casit tan grande como la que sufrirá la peseta española*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> EstudianteTesorero, sabes lo del cambio del opción es como dice sapoconcho? Imagino que con ING.lu el caso será el mismo que con SQB.



No es un tema que me haya mirado mucho, por lo que no te fies al 100%, pero en su momento lo que entendí que tenias hasta final de año para informar al banco de que tratamiento querias. Tiene sentido, porque se trata de que les avises antes de enero (que es cuando cierran los saldos medios, hacen la transferencia agregada de los A e informan a Hacienda española) de si quieres que te metan en el lote o no. Pero para estos temas delicados lo mejor es que preguntes directamente.



mektgn dijo:


> *Podrías decirnos resumidamente qué ventajas ofrece ING.lu frente a Swissquote?* Veo que muchos os habéis pasado a ese banco... Existe la posibilidad de retirar el capital entero en alguna oficina física de Luxemburgo? El interés es superior? Imagino que tendrás tarjeta de crédito gratuita...



No es que nos "hayamos pasado" sinó que hemos añadido. La primera opción que hubo disponible, por abril mayo fué SQT, una opción muy buena por seguridad pero con algunas limitaciones, principalmente: no tener tarjeta asociada y no poder enviar/recibir transferencias de cualquier cuenta. Ya que en último instancia era una cuenta de trading.

Cuando en Julio ING.lu abrió la puerta a los españoles, fué el complemento perfecto, ya que es una empresa mas conocida y grande (ING), continua en un semi-paraiso fiscal pero es una cuenta corriente como las de cualquier banco on-line: tienes tarjetas de debito/crédito con las que es muy facil acceder a tu dinero expatriado (pagar en tiendas o sacar del cajero) y tienes mas flexibilidad para hacer/recibir transferencias.

Actualmente tengo ING con un saldo bajo, pero lo utilizo como "nodo" a través del cual muevo el dinero expatriado sin entrarlo en ningún banco Español. En SWQT tengo la mayoría de mis divisas, y en BullionVault tengo mis metales. Desde españa solo entro/saco dinero a través de la cuenta de ING.lu.

Resumen: Si el dinero lo querias dejar "durmiendo" SWQT es mas que suficiente y estará muy seguro. Si necesitas moverlo y tenerlo muy a mano, es mejor ING. Si te compensa, lo mejor es tener los dos.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Actualmente tengo ING con un saldo bajo, pero lo utilizo como "nodo" a través del cual muevo el dinero expatriado sin entrarlo en ningún banco Español. En SWQT tengo la mayoría de mis divisas, y en BullionVault tengo mis metales. Desde españa solo entro/saco dinero a través de la cuenta de ING.lu.



Ese es el plan perfecto para tener los ahorros 100% seguros, pero faltaría que el dinero lo convertieras a francos suizos. 

El motivo principal de abrir cuenta en SQ es por el corralito español y salida del euro que va hacer españa en breve por lo que no tiene sentido abrir una cuenta en euros, debes convertir a francos suizos.

y sobre la opción de BullionVault, te aconsejo que compres algún lingote de oro y lo guardes en una caja de seguridad de banco.

Con estas opciones vas a perder intereses y ahorros, pero piensa que vamos a salir del euro y por tanto es tu mejor opción. ::

Todas las grandes fortunas lo están haciendo, están sacando el dinero del país... tu eres dueño de tus ahorros, sacalos de españa cuanto antes o lo perderas todo como pasó en Argentina. Ahora se repite la misma situación porque es el mismo caso. :8:


----------



## Alami (3 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Y no olvides convertir tu dinero a francos suizos cuanto antes, que el euro se romperá en breve y sufrirá una devaluación casit tan grande como la que sufrirá la peseta española*




El CHF está anclado al € y me temo que va a serguir así mucho tiempo, porque ya está en máximos absolutos.


----------



## roquerol (3 Dic 2012)

Noticia que aparece en vozpopuli hoy mismo:

Vozpópuli - La banca suiza avisa a sus clientes: "para continuar con nosotros, deberá justificarnos que está al día con Hacienda"

cito el texto:

La banca suiza avisa a sus clientes: "para continuar con nosotros, deberá justificarnos que está al día con Hacienda"
Las entidades financieras suizas no quiere más líos y exige a sus clientes españoles que presenten los justificantes de estar al día con el fisco. Así lo aseguran despachos legales que han tenido protagonismo activo en la amnistía fiscal que acaba de terminar en España. El fin del secreto bancario en Suiza y el cerco internacional contra la evasión comienzan a ofrecer frutos. 


La banca suiza y también la de Andorra han advertido a sus clientes españoles por carta que para continuar operando con ellos con normalidad deberán justificarles que están al día con Hacienda, es decir, que en estos días se han acogido o a la Declaración Tributaria Especial (DTE) o han regularizado voluntariamente sus cuentas opacas. Así lo aseguran despachos legales que han tenido participación muy activa en la reciente amnistía fiscal.

En el país neutral tienen claro que en España se ha comenzado a aplicar una ley antifraude con un fuerte endurecimiento de las penas y ya han sufrido en sus carnes cómo las gastan los principales países en los últimos tiempos, en especial EE UU, que amenazó con aplicar un impuesto especial a las entidades financieras helvéticas que no le facilitaran información sobre sus residentes con cuentas allá. Después de aquellos tensos contactos de la administración Obama con la banca nació la Foreign Account Tax Compliance (FACTA), que España acaba de suscribir y que constituye un importante hito en materia de intercambio de información fiscal entre países. El cerco ante el blanqueo de capitales y la evasión es cada vez más estrecho. Por una vez, parece que esta cuestión va en serio.

En el punto de mira

Las entidades financieras de países opacos al fisco están en el punto de mira de EE UU y la UE y pretenden cubrir sus espaldas. Hace tiempo que saben de esta situación y se han desplegado sobre España para ofrecer servicios en origen a sus clientes. No sólo los bancos avisan que se acabó la fiesta fiscal: también lo están haciendo los hedge funds.

Desde un despacho español comentaban el pasado viernes, al finalizar el plazo d la amnistía que “tenemos constancia de que directores de entidades con sede en Ginebra, Zurich o incluso Andorra están avisando a su clientela que, o justifican, su regularización o deberán irse. Así de crudo”.

Conviene recordar que Suiza ya es de facto un país sin secreto bancario. A principios de enero de 2013 se someterá a referendum popular la derogación definitiva, que ya ha refrendado el Parlamento.

Resultados de la amnistía

El viernes pasado finalizó la amnistía fiscal aprobada por el Gobierno antes del verano. Los despachos consultados confirman que las regularizaciones se han agolpado a última hora y de hecho aun podría presentarse alguna entre el lunes y el martes, a pesar de que técnicamente están fuera de plazo. Pero hay un periodo de gracia. 

Los bufetes señalan que sus clientes se han acogido de manera masiva a esta ventana de oportunidad, aunque destacan que lo han hecho más por la regularización voluntaria, es decir, presentando una declaracion complementaria, que por la DTE.

Esto es debido a que si las carteras afloradas estaban invertidas en Bolsa o fondos de inversión, mediante el proceso ordinario se evitaba abonar el 10% sobre precios de compra que establecía la DTE. Dado que los últimos años han sido nefastos en los mercados, gran parte de las declaraciones arrojaban minusvalías de cartera, por lo que el saldo a abonar era inferior a dicho 10%.

Los despachos señalan que los clientes se han inclinado por este modelo en muchos casos contra sus consejos, ya que la DTE ofrece más seguridad jurídica cara al futuro.

Si esto se confirmara, se daría sin lugar a dudas un hecho sobre el que ya se escuchan comentarios: la amnistía será un éxito en cuanto a afloración de rentas, pero no en el capítulo de recaudación.

El ministro Cristóbal Montoro ya pronunció el pasado lunes 26 unas palabras en un evento organizado por Inverco, en las que aseguró que “la amnistía será un éxito porque permitirá aflorar unas rentas que pagarán impuestos en el futuro”. Será difícil que se logren los 2.500 millones de euros planteados (para eso, deberían acogerse a la DTE 25.000 millones de euros en rentas ocultas) pero la imprescriptibilidad del delito fiscal aprobada este año será sin duda un acicate definitivo para la regularización.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Dic 2012)

Ya no leo sus post, pero sé que está presente y me sobrecarga sobremanera leer tras cada post : 

"Este mensaje esta oculto porque *el puto euroburbuja* está en tu lista de ignorados". 

Imaginaros si lo leyera. *Ponedlo todos en ignorar*, porque a veces lo podemos leer por la gente que contesta citando alguno de sus post.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Dic 2012)

roquerol dijo:


> Noticia que aparece en vozpopuli hoy mismo:
> 
> Vozpópuli - La banca suiza avisa a sus clientes: "para continuar con nosotros, deberá justificarnos que está al día con Hacienda"



A mí no me han comunicado absolutamente nada, imagino que a la gran mayoría tampoco.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Dic 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Ya no leo sus post, pero sé que está presente y me sobrecarga sobremanera leer tras cada post :
> 
> "Este mensaje esta oculto porque *el puto euroburbuja* está en tu lista de ignorados".
> 
> Imaginaros si lo leyera. *Ponedlo todos en ignorar*, porque a veces lo podemos leer por la gente que contesta citando alguno de sus post.



Reportado al moderador. los insultos digaselos a su madre


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Reportado al moderador. los insultos digaselos a su madre



Deja de trollear si no quieres que te baneen... 8:


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Deja de trollear si no quieres que te baneen... 8:



me vas a banear tu pedazo de troll? :XX:

yo opino y participo en el hilo cuando lo considere oportuno y si no quiere leer mis opiniones lo tiene bien fácil pero no me amenace con banearme porque me rio en tu cara!


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> me vas a banear tu pedazo de troll? :XX:
> 
> yo opino y participo en el hilo cuando lo considere oportuno y si no quiere leer mis opiniones lo tiene bien fácil pero no me amenace con banearme porque me rio en tu cara!




Más me rio yo en la suya... ¿Ya sabe lo que le toca de finiquito en bankia...? Salude a Goiri de mi parte... 


Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Más me rio yo en la suya... ¿Ya sabe lo que le toca de finiquito en bankia...? Salude a Goiri de mi parte...
> 
> 
> Saludos



El que se rie soy yo, porque se va a quedar usted con las ganas de me baneen y porque voy a decir mi opinión aquí siempre que me plazca 

Así que , ya sabe... AJO y AGUA


----------



## sapoconcho (3 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Muchas gracias sapoconcho. *Pues yo tenia entendido que se podía cambiar de opción hasta el 31 de diciembre y que ese cambio se aplicaba durante todo el año.*
> 
> *Por favor, alguien sabe la respuesta este punto tan fundamental?* Segun lo que dice sapoconcho si mando la carta ahora me complicaría todavía más la vida...



Yo lo deduje a partir del siguiente punto:
"A revocation of this declaration does not affect savings income earned prior to the time of the revocation"
que aparece escrito en su eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf (el documento para autorizar el cambio de opción). Dice exactamente que si vas de la opción B a la A, este cambio no afectará a lo ganado anteriormente a la recepción de la carta. Yo supuse que pasar de A a B sería igual, pero quizá haya supuesto demasiado. SQB se lo puede aclarar perfectamente a través de una consulta por email.

Ya nos informará.

Un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> El que se rie soy yo, porque se va a quedar usted con las ganas de me baneen y porque voy a decir mi opinión aquí siempre que me plazca
> 
> Así que , ya sabe... AJO y AGUA




Usted no tiene opinión... es un puto troll dedicado a estropear los hilos decentes con la mierda que escribe... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Usted no tiene opinión... es un puto troll dedicado a estropear los hilos decentes con la mierda que escribe... 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:



Reportado al moderador. 

En este foro la gente mal educada y mal hablada como usted acaba mal. 

Por cierto su carnet es muy descriptivo. Cuando lo luce, por algo será...::


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Dic 2012)

¿Alguien podría hacer un resumen sobre abrir una cuenta en SQ?

¿Lo de los 50.000 EUR es para pedir el papelito a Hacienda?

¿Habéis elegido secreto bancario?


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2012)

Mejor ábrela en ING Luxemburgo que tienes tarjeta de débito y la posibilidad de tener otra cuenta en cualquier divisa... 


Saludos


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor ábrela en ING Luxemburgo que tienes tarjeta de débito y la posibilidad de tener otra cuenta en cualquier divisa...
> 
> 
> Saludos



El problema es que Luxemburgo está en la UE. Si hubiera algo a nivel europeo Suiza está fuera, ¿no?


----------



## euroburbuja (7 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor ábrela en ING Luxemburgo que tienes tarjeta de débito y la posibilidad de tener otra cuenta en cualquier divisa...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso no te cubre del corralito español ni de la salida del euro de España que es el temor y motivo principal de estos hilos catastrofistas que tanto defendéis...

Porque si no piensas que se pueda producir una salida del euro de españa para que coño abrir esta cuenta? 

Este foro cada vez se dicen mas tonterias y se cambia de opinión con mucha facilidad, por eso yo tambien lo hago cuando me sale de los mismisimos.

y lo que me rio de la peña... ::


----------



## hagase_la_luz (7 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Este foro cada vez se dicen mas tonterias y se cambia de opinión con mucha facilidad, por eso yo tambien lo hago cuando me sale de los mismisimos.
> 
> y lo que me rio de la peña... ::




Ergo comportamiento troll de libro. Deberías estar baneado ad infinitum


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría hacer un resumen sobre abrir una cuenta en SQ?
> 
> ¿Lo de los 50.000 EUR es para pedir el papelito a Hacienda?
> 
> ¿Habéis elegido secreto bancario?



Para abrir cuenta: escríbeles, que te envíen los papeles a firmar. Entre ellos está el DNI compulsado, que -si quieres evitarte problemas- te lo hace un notario (como piden) por 5 euros. Si le indicas al notario que añada "this is a true copy of the original" en inglés, francés o alemán (cooficiales en Suiza como el catalán en Catalunya pese a Wert y Rajoy) mucho mejor o tendrá que certificar la traducción alguien más. Si la cuenta tiene dos titulares no olvides pedirles el impreso para "compte joint" o juntos: deberás hacer también copia compulsada del DNI del otr@ titular/es. 

Los 50k parece ser que es el límite que van a fijar nuevo para cuentas en el extranjero...y no sé apenas nada de eso. 

El secreto bancario, si llevas tu el maletín a Suiza tendría sentido pero si vas a hacer transferencias es una tontería. Por otra parte, salvo que cojas una cuenta de trading, la normal o "d'épargne" (ahorro, traducción para los españoles) solo proporciona un interés bajo de acuerdo con la divisa que escojas, así que no vale la pena. Por defecto eligen secreto bancario si tú no les pides lo contrario, encontrarás el impreso en documents o mail una vez te loguees en la web. Vale la pena no acogerse al secreto bancario en las condiciones normales. 

Espero te sirva de algo, un saludo


----------



## kalemania (8 Dic 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Para abrir cuenta: escríbeles, que te envíen los papeles a firmar. Entre ellos está el DNI compulsado, que -si quieres evitarte problemas- te lo hace un notario (como piden) por 5 euros. Si le indicas al notario que añada "this is a true copy of the original" en inglés, francés o alemán (cooficiales en Suiza como el catalán en Catalunya pese a Wert y Rajoy) mucho mejor o tendrá que certificar la traducción alguien más. Si la cuenta tiene dos titulares no olvides pedirles el impreso para "compte joint" o juntos: deberás hacer también copia compulsada del DNI del otr@ titular/es.
> 
> Los 50k parece ser que es el límite que van a fijar nuevo para cuentas en el extranjero...y no sé apenas nada de eso.
> 
> ...



¿Sabe usted si una cuenta de trading funcionaria con secreto bancario, ó no?


----------



## 0absoluto (8 Dic 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted si una cuenta de trading funcionaria con secreto bancario, ó no?



En ambos tipos de cuentas (savings y trading) se puede optar por el método de "retención" o por el método de "declaración".
Ver el segundo párrafo del punto 1 del siguiente documento: 
INFORMATION NOTICE ON THE TAXATION OF SAVINGS INCOME IN THE EUROPEAN UNION
La diferencia entre ambos se explica en el punto 4 de dicho documento.

Dicho lo cual, hay que recordar que a partir del 1 de enero de 2013, el secreto bancario quedará parcialmente eliminado, pues 
"_... Suiza ha acordado responder ademandas agrupadas desde el 1 de enero, a proporcionar datos de contribuyentes que hayan podido cometer fraude o evasión fiscal o, implemente, haber incumplido alguna norma,pero sin dar su nombre ni datos de la cuenta o entidad, requisito clave hasta ahora ... _"

Información extraída de: Suiza levanta el secreto bancario y dará a España datos sobre cuentas


----------



## micamor (8 Dic 2012)

Vamos a ver, atajo de acojonados.
Primero: Todos aquellos que vais a meter el dinero en SQ, no tendréis ningún problema. Es decir, aquel me mete unos 10.000€, eso es calderilla para hacienda.

Cuando uno maneja más dinero, ya tiene otras opciones, y según parece allí los bancos son más amigables.

La flexibilización del secreto bancario suizo no ahuyenta las fortunas extranjeras- swissinfo

De todas formas declarar las cuentas y no comeros el coco. Es simple, manejar la cuenta como si estuviera en España y punto.


----------



## Silvestre (8 Dic 2012)

Veo que hay gente que piensa que "atan los perros con longanizas" en otros lares


----------



## mektgn (11 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No es un tema que me haya mirado mucho, por lo que no te fies al 100%, pero en su momento lo que entendí que tenias hasta final de año para informar al banco de que tratamiento querias. Tiene sentido, porque se trata de que les avises antes de enero (que es cuando cierran los saldos medios, hacen la transferencia agregada de los A e informan a Hacienda española) de si quieres que te metan en el lote o no. Pero para estos temas delicados lo mejor es que preguntes directamente.
> 
> No es que nos "hayamos pasado" sinó que hemos añadido. La primera opción que hubo disponible, por abril mayo fué SQT, una opción muy buena por seguridad pero con algunas limitaciones, principalmente: no tener tarjeta asociada y no poder enviar/recibir transferencias de cualquier cuenta. Ya que en último instancia era una cuenta de trading.
> 
> ...



*Pues el viernes contacté via web con SQB preguntando sobre si el cambio de opción a B se aplicaría a todo el 2012 y todavía no me han contestado. 

Me parece que haré como tu y me quedaré con la opción A, aunque me temo que me llamarán de hacienda y no tendré ni idea de cómo hacer la declaración de la renta 

Gracias por explicar las ventajas de ING.lu. Lo que comentas ya lo tengo bastante solucionado porque tengo una cuenta física en Francia con tarjeta, teniendo además la posibilidad de retirar todos los ahorros presencialmente en caso de necesidad.*


----------



## hagase_la_luz (11 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> *
> Me parece que haré como tu y me quedaré con la opción A, aunque me temo que me llamarán de hacienda y no tendré ni idea de cómo hacer la declaración de la renta
> .*



no te preocupes, entre todos la sacamos adelante jajajaja


----------



## taipan (11 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> *
> Me parece que haré como tu y me quedaré con la opción A, aunque me temo que me llamarán de hacienda y no tendré ni idea de cómo hacer la declaración de la renta
> 
> /B]*



*


¿Pero no sigue en pie la no necesidad de declarar cuentas por debajo de saldos de 50.000 euros? 

¿Que ocurre con las cuentas abiertas "por seguridad" que no llegan a esos saldos?*


----------



## 0absoluto (11 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> ¿Pero no sigue en pie la no necesidad de declarar cuentas por debajo de saldos de 50.000 euros?
> 
> ¿Que ocurre con las cuentas abiertas "por seguridad" que no llegan a esos saldos?



Es que hay dos conceptos diferentes que estas mezclando.

Por un lado al Banco de España hay que notificarle la apertura de cualquier cuenta en el extranjero, independientemente del importe que en un futuro pueda haber en ella. Creo recordar que hay que hacerlo antes de 30 días desde su apertura.
Esto se hace con el modelo DD1 del que ya se ha hablado mucho en este hilo.
En dicho formulario solo indicas el número de cuenta pero NO el importe.

Luego por otro lado, se habla de que en los primeros meses del año que viene Hacienda va a exigir que se le notifiquen los patrimonios ubicados fuera de España, no solo cuentas bancarias, tambien pisos, vehiculos, etc. En éste caso hay un borrador que habla que solo habrá obligación de notificar aquellos patrimonios que excedan de 50.000 euros (o bien el 31 de diciembre del año anterior, o bien el importe medio del ultimo trimestre) para cada "tipo de activo". Hasta donde yo sé solo es un borrador y aún no está aprobado, pero en el hilo de ING Luxemburgo alguién puso el documento hace un mes aproximadamente.


----------



## euroburbuja (11 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> *Pues el viernes contacté via web con SQB preguntando sobre si el cambio de opción a B se aplicaría a todo el 2012 y todavía no me han contestado.
> 
> ....*



TraNQUI YA TE CONTESTARÁN. Ten en cuenta que tienen muchos clientes hispanos y es un banco pequeño hacen lo que pueden. 

Lo importante es que tu dinero ya está en suiza


----------



## 0absoluto (11 Dic 2012)

En SwissQuote tienen ahora en promoción su cuenta de trading.
Quien abra una cuenta antes de fin de año recibirá 200 CHF (unos 166 EUR), utilizables hasta fin de 2013. 
No me queda claro si es aplicable a los que tienen una cuenta savings, porque en una de las condiciones dice "_This offer is addressed to new clients and companies who *do not have a custody account* with Swissquote Bank Ltd on December 3rd 2012 and would like to have one._", y no estoy seguro si una cuentra savings se considera custody account o no.

Las condiciones de la promoción están aquí: http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static/marketing/images/tc200/disclaimer_200tc_new_client_e.pdf


----------



## Vidar (11 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En SwissQuote tienen ahora en promoción su cuenta de trading.
> Quien abra una cuenta antes de fin de año recibirá 200 CHF (unos 166 EUR), utilizables hasta fin de 2013.
> No me queda claro si es aplicable a los que tienen una cuenta savings, porque en una de las condiciones dice "_This offer is addressed to new clients and companies who *do not have a custody account* with Swissquote Bank Ltd on December 3rd 2012 and would like to have one._", y no estoy seguro si una cuentra savings se considera custody account o no.
> 
> Las condiciones de la promoción están aquí: http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static/marketing/images/tc200/disclaimer_200tc_new_client_e.pdf



la savings no es una custody, la custody account sólo vale para guardarte los títulos que compres. 

Aunque si has comprado algún fondo o etf con la savings a lo mejor se crea automáticamente.

.


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Dic 2012)

La obligación de información sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero fué aprobada el pasado 15 de noviembre mediante el Real Decreto 1558/2012, y publicada en el BOE 283 de fecha 24 de noviembre de 2012:
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/11/24/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-14452.pdf

Tras una lectura rápida, he entendido que la NO obligación de declarar los activos menores a 50.000 euros, se hace para cada uno de los tres tipos de activos (cuentas, valores, e inmuebles) de forma separada.

- Artículo 42 bis: Obligación de informar acerca de cuentas en entidades financieras situadas en el extranjero
- Artículo 42 ter: Obligación de información sobre valores, derechos, seguros y rentas depositados, gestionados u obtenidas en el extranjero.
- Artículo 54 bis: Obligación de informar sobre bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles situados en el extranjero

Apartados relevantes:

El apartado 4.e del artículo 42 bis dice: "_No existirá obligación de informar sobre ninguna cuenta cuando los saldos a 31 de diciembre a los que se refiere el apartado 2.d) *no superen, conjuntamente, los 50.000 euros*, y la misma circunstancia concurra en relación con los saldos medios a que se refiere el mismo apartado. En caso de superarse cualquiera de dichos límites conjuntos deberá informarse sobre todas las cuentas._"

El apartado 5 del artículo 42 bis dice: "_Esta obligación deberá cumplirse entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de marzo del año siguiente a aquel al que se refiera la información a suministrar. La presentación de la declaración en los años sucesivos sólo será obligatoria cuando cualquiera de los saldos conjuntos a que se refiere el apartado 4.e) hubiese experimentado un *incremento superior a 20.000 euros* respecto de los que determinaron la presentación de la última declaración...._"

En el artículo 42 ter (valores) me ha parecido entender que el límite de los 50.000 euros se aplica a los valores liquidativos a 31 de diciembre, pero NO a los valores liquidativos medios del último trimestre.


----------



## taipan (16 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Tras una lectura rápida, he entendido que la NO obligación de declarar los activos *mayores* a 50.000 euros, se hace para cada uno de los tres tipos de activos (cuentas, valores, e inmuebles) de forma separada.



Creo que se te escapado el dedo al escribir... Debería ser *MENORES* ¿NO? 

Por lo demás gracias por la aportación. Los que tenemos cantidades inferiores a esos 50.000 euros creo que ni estamos obligados ni nos interesa declarar, creo yo.


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Creo que se te escapado el dedo al escribir... Debería ser *MENORES* ¿NO?
> .



Gracias, errata corregida.


----------



## mektgn (16 Dic 2012)

Mal servicio me estan dando los de Swissquote. Les mande un mail el viernes de la semana pasada preguntando si el cambio de opción A a B seria efectivo para todo el 2012 si reciben el impreso firmado antes del 31 de diciembre y todavía no he recibido ninguna respuesta.

El miércoles les llamé y me dijeron que sí que recibieron mi mail y que el departamento jurídico me respondería antes del pasado viernes. Y nada de nada. Pensaba que estos suizos eran más serios. Tendré que quedarme con la opción A, ya no hay tiempo para mandar el impreso


----------



## taipan (16 Dic 2012)

La opción A es la que viene por defecto, en la que ellos NO dan información ninguna a la Hacienda española, creo... ¿no?


----------



## mektgn (16 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> La opción A es la que viene por defecto, en la que ellos NO dan información ninguna a la Hacienda española, creo... ¿no?



Efectivamente.


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Mal servicio me estan dando los de Swissquote. Les mande un mail el viernes de la semana pasada preguntando si el cambio de opción A a B seria efectivo para todo el 2012 si reciben el impreso firmado antes del 31 de diciembre y todavía no he recibido ninguna respuesta.
> 
> El miércoles les llamé y me dijeron que sí que recibieron mi mail y que el departamento jurídico me respondería antes del pasado viernes. Y nada de nada. Pensaba que estos suizos eran más serios. Tendré que quedarme con la opción A, ya no hay tiempo para mandar el impreso



y qué esperabas? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> La obligación de información sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero fué aprobada el pasado 15 de noviembre mediante el Real Decreto 1558/2012, y publicada en el BOE 283 de fecha 24 de noviembre de 2012:
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/11/24/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-14452.pdf
> 
> Tras una lectura rápida, he entendido que la NO obligación de declarar los activos menores a 50.000 euros, se hace para cada uno de los tres tipos de activos (cuentas, valores, e inmuebles) de forma separada.
> ...



Si no hay que declarar las cuentas menores de 50k euros...qué pasa con el DD1?. 

Esta declaración del primer trimestre de 2013, hay que efectuarla si la cuenta de SQB es menor de 50k?. 

....joder con las indefiniciones del puto gobierno español!

FIRMA: EUROBURBUJO FRIEGA EL WC DE BANKIA8:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Dic 2012)

Silvestre dijo:


> Veo que hay gente que piensa que "atan los perros con longanizas" en otros lares



No es que en Suiza los aten con longanizas...digamos que en España los perros van sueltos.

A buen entendedor...


----------



## 0absoluto (21 Dic 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si no hay que declarar las cuentas menores de 50k euros...qué pasa con el DD1?.
> 
> Esta declaración del primer trimestre de 2013, hay que efectuarla si la cuenta de SQB es menor de 50k?.
> 
> ...



Esa pregunta ya está respondida en: Mensaje #2797 de éste hilo: 

Resumiendo: 
- El DD1 es para el Banco de España y es obligatorio independientemente del saldo de la cuenta.
- El futuro formulario de Hacienda sólo será obligatorio para cuentas con un saldo mayor a 50.000 euros.


----------



## Alami (22 Dic 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Mal servicio me estan dando los de Swissquote. Les mande un mail el viernes de la semana pasada preguntando si el cambio de opción A a B seria efectivo para todo el 2012 si reciben el impreso firmado antes del 31 de diciembre y todavía no he recibido ninguna respuesta.
> 
> El miércoles les llamé y me dijeron que sí que recibieron mi mail y que el departamento jurídico me respondería antes del pasado viernes. Y nada de nada. Pensaba que estos suizos eran más serios. Tendré que quedarme con la opción A, ya no hay tiempo para mandar el impreso



Un departamento jurídico serio no puede dar respuesta a los continuos bandazos de la legislación española.


----------



## Actarus (23 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> - El DD1 es para el Banco de España y es obligatorio independientemente del saldo de la cuenta.
> - El futuro formulario de Hacienda sólo será obligatorio para cuentas con un saldo mayor a 50.000 euros.



Si pero ojo, los 50.000 por lo que pone es para todas las cuentas juntas.


----------



## minosabe (27 Dic 2012)

Vamos, a mi que Hacienda vaya a ocuparse de los que tienen 50 mil eurillos fuera de España me parece un chiste. Es como si me dices que mandará inspectores con un chuzo a husmear de entre los contenedores chinos en el puerto, para ver si el recuento de cajas viene correcto. ¿Nos hemos vuelto locos?


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2012)

Lo puse en el hilo de ING. Buscando he encontrado el que será con seguridad el modelo a rellenar para cuentas con más de 50000 eur, inmuebles, valores que superen esa cantidad:

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...taria/Normativas/Normas_tramitacion/Anexo.pdf

Pregunté el otro día en hacienda y me dijeron lo típico, sólo declarar los rendimientos; cuando se les saca de algo común...
Esto se hará el primer trimestre del año que viene y espero que pueda ser telemáticamente aunque vaya lío de formulario. Cuando hay tantas historias para manejar tu dinero es que van a acabar haciendo medidas corraleras, no me imagino que el que saque millones rellene estas mierdas como siempre.


----------



## 0absoluto (28 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo puse en el hilo de ING. Buscando he encontrado el que será con seguridad el modelo a rellenar para cuentas con más de 50000 eur, inmuebles, valores que superen esa cantidad:
> 
> http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...taria/Normativas/Normas_tramitacion/Anexo.pdf
> 
> ...



No sé lo que es el modelo 720. Pero el PDF que has enlazado PARECE el interfaz que la Agencia Tributaria requiere para el intercambio de datos automático con entidades financieras. 
Por tanto NO CREO que sea algo que deban rellenar los particulares, sino las aplicaciones de dichas entidades a partir de los datos de sus clientes.


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2012)

Es verdad, (o eso creo) siento haber llevado a confusión. Mejor, porque vaya complejidad que tendría. Entonces no está aún recogido en la web de Aeat.


----------



## pepeillo2 (30 Dic 2012)

Una pregunta respecto a ese "conjuntamente" que aparece en la Ley

Si dos personas son titulares de una cuenta en el extranjero y en la cuenta hay 60.000 euros ¿tienen que informar? Si el dinero es la mitad de cada uno

Un caso parecido si esas dos personas son titulares de dos cuentas en el extranjero y cada cuenta tiene 30.000 euros. Las dos cuentas suman 60.000 pero el dinero de cada persona es 15.000 por cuenta ¿tienen que informar?

Gracias


----------



## vividor (31 Dic 2012)

Una preguntilla...

Hace cosa de 2 meses solicité via internet la apertura de cuenta. Me llegó la carta con la documentación, pero entre pitos y flautas, no la he firmado ni devuelto la documentación para que me envíen las claves, eso sí, el número de cuenta ya me lo asignaron ya que aparece en los documentos envíados...

Mi duda es si, aún en esta situación ¿debería rellenar el DD1?. 

La cuenta por lo que entiendo, a pesar de tener YA una numeración asignada, no esta operativa ¿no?...


----------



## Sartenoff (31 Dic 2012)

Pues a mí me pasa algo parecido. Ordené una transferencia hace varios días y el dinero no se ha movido. Sabéis cuanto tardan?


----------



## IzsI (31 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Esa pregunta ya está respondida en: Mensaje #2797 de éste hilo:
> 
> Resumiendo:
> - El DD1 es para el Banco de España y es obligatorio independientemente del saldo de la cuenta.
> - El futuro formulario de Hacienda sólo será obligatorio para cuentas con un saldo mayor a 50.000 euros.



Hay que tener en cuenta que si el saldo medio del último trimestre de este año es mayor a 50.000€ también toca declarar, puedes tener 49.000€ a 31 de diciembre y que te toque declarar.
Los muy cabrones sacan el reglamento el día 15 de noviembre cuando ya no te da prácticamente tiempo para conseguir tener un saldo medio inferior a 50.000€ si tienes una cantidad superior.



pepeillo2 dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a ese "conjuntamente" que aparece en la Ley
> 
> Si dos personas son titulares de una cuenta en el extranjero y en la cuenta hay 60.000 euros ¿tienen que informar? Si el dinero es la mitad de cada uno
> 
> ...



En el reglamento no se especifíca nada, es ambiguo, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que se aplica normalmente para las cuentas en España, tendrá que ser más de 50.000€ por titular, pero vete a saber...



vividor dijo:


> Una preguntilla...
> 
> Hace cosa de 2 meses solicité via internet la apertura de cuenta. Me llegó la carta con la documentación, pero entre pitos y flautas, no la he firmado ni devuelto la documentación para que me envíen las claves, eso sí, el número de cuenta ya me lo asignaron ya que aparece en los documentos envíados...
> 
> ...



La cuenta no se activa hasta que no te envían las claves y entras por primera vez a la cuenta donde hay que aceptar una especie de contrato antes de empezar a operar con la misma.



Riboche II dijo:


> Pues aqui una mala experiencia con ellos. Transferencia ordenada el pasado lunes 24. A dia de hoy el dinero no esta en la cuenta y he perdido la ocasion de aprovechar un deposito a un jugoso 4,2%. Lo que me faltaba para redondear, que lo tenia en ING, lo lancé el viernes 28 y hoy ya está transferido.



Seguramente no se empezó a ejecutar hasta el día 27, si te fijas abajo al hacer una transferencia aparece el día que se empieza a tramitar y por defecto pone 3 o 4 días posteriores, hay que cambiarlo manualmente si no quieres esperar tanto. A mi me han tardado poco más de 24h la mayoría de las veces.


----------



## Gold-Standard (31 Dic 2012)

a mi me llegan en el mismo dia si las ordeno a primera hora....


----------



## aticus (31 Dic 2012)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Pues a mí me pasa algo parecido. Ordené una transferencia hace varios días y el dinero no se ha movido. Sabéis cuanto tardan?




Yo ordené una el día 12, en el mismo impreso me aparecía que la ejecutarían el día 17. Ese día en efecto fue ejecutada y el 19 la tenía abonada en mi cuenta en España.

Salu2


----------



## vividor (31 Dic 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> La cuenta no se activa hasta que no te envían las claves y entras por primera vez a la cuenta donde hay que aceptar una especie de contrato antes de empezar a operar con la misma.



Entiendo entonces que hasta que no envíe toda la documentación, me envíen las claves y acceda on-line a la cuenta no se considerará como activada y operatira, por ello no necesito cubrir el DD1 ¿estoy en lo correcto o no?...

Mi idea era transferir unos ahorros que tengo a esa cuenta, pero por circunstancias de la crisis, voy a necesitarlos en breve y ya lo de la cuenta como que...


----------



## Sartenoff (31 Dic 2012)

aticus dijo:


> Yo ordené una el día 12, en el mismo impreso me aparecía que la ejecutarían el día 17. Ese día en efecto fue ejecutada y el 19 la tenía abonada en mi cuenta en España.
> 
> Salu2



Entonces el problema debo de ser yo, no lo habré hecho bien.


----------



## rapsua (31 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos. Primer post en este foro, gracias a todos, he tratado de leer buena parte del hilo, y definitivamente Swissquote parece una buena opción, como mínimo para dormir un poquito mejor...

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: sería posible transferir a este banco no sólo cash, sino otros activos? estoy pensando en concreto en la posibilidad de traspasar un plan de pensiones.

Disculpad si ya estaba ésto respondido, he intentado leer todos los posts del hilos que me ha sido posible sin éxito.

Gracias


----------



## Sartenoff (2 Ene 2013)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Pues a mí me pasa algo parecido. Ordené una transferencia hace varios días y el dinero no se ha movido. Sabéis cuanto tardan?



Mira que soy bruto, hay una pestaña para confirmar en la página de las transferencias y no la había visto. Normal que no me la hiciera.


----------



## 0absoluto (2 Ene 2013)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Mira que soy bruto, hay una pestaña para confirmar en la página de las transferencias y no la había visto. Normal que no me la hiciera.



No eres el único, a mí también me paso la primera vez. Incluso les llamé para preguntarles qué había pasado, y claro me dijeron que no les constaba ninguna orden.
Por cierto, si planeais hacer transferencias a una misma cuenta varias veces, es util una opción en la que se puede asociar un nombre a una cuenta de destino. 
Está en la lista desplegable llamada "Use Contact".
En las siguientes transferencias al elegir ese contacto de la lista se rellenan los datos de la cuenta y beneficiario automáticamente.


----------



## Sartenoff (2 Ene 2013)

Yo he tenido que hacer la transferencia para que mi mujer viera que se puede "repatriar" el dinero y que no es un timo. Eso de tener el dinero en Suiza le parece una flipada de las mías. )


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2013)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Yo he tenido que hacer la transferencia para que mi mujer viera que se puede "repatriar" el dinero y que no es un timo. Eso de tener el dinero en Suiza le parece una flipada de las mías. )



Es que hay maneras y maneras de tener en Suiza, la gente humilde en Swissquote con todo declarado y los urdangas y pujoles con sus numeradas y sus testaferros.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Ene 2013)

Que gozada es poder decir que tienes el dinero en suiza verdad chavales?
en un peazo banco como SQ eh? 
 ya estoy sentado con las palomitas...


----------



## niño de los tanques (3 Ene 2013)

El 7 podremos imprimir el certificado para la declaración.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ene 2013)

¿A qué certificado te refieres?, ¿Al 720?, porque aún no aparece en la web. ¿Cómo sabes que el 7?


----------



## Sartenoff (3 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Que gozada es poder decir que tienes el dinero en suiza verdad chavales?
> en un peazo banco como SQ eh?
> ya estoy sentado con las palomitas...



Pues que quieres que te diga. Yo creo que es una pena tener que andar así. No fiándote de quien tiene que dar seguridad jurídica.


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Ene 2013)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga. Yo creo que es una pena tener que andar así. No fiándote de quien tiene que dar seguridad jurídica.



No me entienda mal. Yo no tengo ni un euro en SQ porque no temo ningún corralito español ni argentino. ::

Me río porque por sus temores pierden un 4% mas lo que tendrán que pagar por tener la pasta allí + las contra-indicaciones que tiene y las consecuencias que les puede traer como este Minibanco entre en quiebra: Viaje a Suiza etc etc...

La gente que tiene dinero allí se escribe por correo y le tardan en contestar varios días y no hablemos de lo que le cuesta las llamadas allí para el que sepa inglés, que la mayoría de ustedes no lo dominan.

Por ello, me siento a tomar palomitas y sigo el hilo. :XX:


----------



## roquerol (4 Ene 2013)

Sartenoff dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga. Yo creo que es una pena tener que andar así. No fiándote de quien tiene que dar seguridad jurídica.



Unas páginas más atrás se comentó el no "quotear" a euroburbuja. Muchos lo tenemos ignorado directamente... :bla:


----------



## niño de los tanques (4 Ene 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿A qué certificado te refieres?, ¿Al 720?, porque aún no aparece en la web. ¿Cómo sabes que el 7?



Perdona que haya tardado en contestarte, sin duda se debe a que ese HDLGP que tiene el hilo al garete me ha despistado.
Te cito la notificación que he recibido:
Información importante de fin de año; Cuenta Savings, en el link Notifications- Mailbox a partir del 7 de Enero de 2013 recibirá el Certificado de la Cuenta (Retenciones) para que pueda completar su desgravación de Hacienda(tax return).
Nota al moderador: Solicitamos tome las medidas pertinentes para que este hilo como cualquier otro de Burbuja funcione correctamente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sartenoff (4 Ene 2013)

roquerol dijo:


> Unas páginas más atrás se comentó el no "quotear" a euroburbuja. Muchos lo tenemos ignorado directamente... :bla:




He revisado este y otros hilos y se va al ignore directamente.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Perdona que haya tardado en contestarte, sin duda se debe a que ese HDLGP que tiene el hilo al garete me ha despistado.
> Te cito la notificación que he recibido:
> Información importante de fin de año; Cuenta Savings, en el link Notifications- Mailbox a partir del 7 de Enero de 2013 recibirá el Certificado de la Cuenta (Retenciones) para que pueda completar su desgravación de Hacienda(tax return).
> Nota al moderador: Solicitamos tome las medidas pertinentes para que este hilo como cualquier otro de Burbuja funcione correctamente. Muchas gracias.



Hola, ¿cómo has visto que no te han retenido?. Porque yo veo que a 31 de diciembre hay una cantidad como intereses pero no sé si se puede ver el detalle de esos intereses para ver si eso es con la retención ya o no. Con el formulario de ING que mandé ha habido lios y no sé si les habrá dado tiempo a tramitarlo. Además no he recibido mensaje al buzón como ese que pones.


----------



## niño de los tanques (5 Ene 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Hola, ¿cómo has visto que no te han retenido?. Porque yo veo que a 31 de diciembre hay una cantidad como intereses pero no sé si se puede ver el detalle de esos intereses para ver si eso es con la retención ya o no. Con el formulario de ING que mandé ha habido lios y no sé si les habrá dado tiempo a tramitarlo. Además no he recibido mensaje al buzón como ese que pones.



Estamos hablando del mismo banco? Es de SQB, del que escribo. En éste me retienen mensualmente el 35%. Me comunicaron que a partir del 7/1/2013 me remitirán un certificado de intereses con las retenciones de 35%, para poder deducirme en la próxima Renta la retención practicada en exceso, si procede. Yo le pedí explicitamente que comunicaran a la AEAT española todos los datos y por ende les eximí de confidencialidad. ES DECIR OPTE POR LA OPCION B.
Ahora vayamos al ING LU., en ese banco pedí pagar los impuestos en España, han atendido mi petición y me han abonado intereses a 31/12 sin retención, para que pague el impuesto directamente a la AEAT.
La misma petición en paises distintos se atiende de forma distinta; en Suiza siempre te retienen el 35% aunque pidas que no te retengan, después si hubiera derecho a pedir devolución del exceso del 35% al 21% me toca a mí hacerlo en la Renta.
En Luxemburgo si pides eximirles de confidencialidad no te retienen el 35%, no te retienen nada. Ahora me tocará a mí pagar el impuesto en la próxima Renta.
Vamos así me parece entenderlo. Saludos


----------



## Galvani (5 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Estamos hablando del mismo banco? Es de SQB, del que escribo. En éste me retienen mensualmente el 35%. Me comunicaron que a partir del 7/1/2013 me remitirán un certificado de intereses con las retenciones de 35%, para poder deducirme en la próxima Renta la retención practicada en exceso, si procede. Yo le pedí explicitamente que comunicaran a la AEAT española todos los datos y por ende les eximí de confidencialidad. ES DECIR OPTE POR LA OPCION B.
> Ahora vayamos al ING LU., en ese banco pedí pagar los impuestos en España, han atendido mi petición y me han abonado intereses a 31/12 sin retención, para que pague el impuesto directamente a la AEAT.
> La misma petición en paises distintos se atiende de forma distinta; en Suiza siempre te retienen el 35% aunque pidas que no te retengan, después si hubiera derecho a pedir devolución del exceso del 35% al 21% me toca a mí hacerlo en la Renta.
> En Luxemburgo si pides eximirles de confidencialidad no te retienen el 35%, no te retienen nada. Ahora me tocará a mí pagar el impuesto en la próxima Renta.
> Vamos así me parece entenderlo. Saludos



Ok, ¿y no sabrás tú dónde está el tema del modelo 720 en la web de aeat?, porque no lo veo. Tanto decir que se podía presentar desde el día 1 y no aparece en la web.


----------



## niño de los tanques (6 Ene 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Ok, ¿y no sabrás tú dónde está el tema del modelo 720 en la web de aeat?, porque no lo veo. Tanto decir que se podía presentar desde el día 1 y no aparece en la web.



Ese mod. 720, para que sirve? Se trata del formulario para informar de las cuentas abiertas en el extranjero que superen los 50k?
Ese formulario no lo encuentro, fuí a la Agencia hace unos días y me dijeron que esa información se deberá hacer antes del 31/03/2013. Que todavía no había salido el formulario.
No dudes que en este foro, uno u otro dará la noticia cuando esté disponible y dispondremos de tiempo suficiente para informar a la AEAT.


----------



## Galvani (6 Ene 2013)

Cuentas, inmuebles, seguros... Según las noticias que hay de esto desde diciembre pone que se podría hacer desde el 1 de enero y aún no aparece. Día a día dándose cuenta uno de cómo se hacen las cosas aquí. Pero ojo, que creo que no es una cuenta con más de eso. Dos cuentas que superen eso entre las dos también.


----------



## kader35 (6 Ene 2013)

pepeillo2 dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a ese "conjuntamente" que aparece en la Ley
> 
> Si dos personas son titulares de una cuenta en el extranjero y en la cuenta hay 60.000 euros ¿tienen que informar? Si el dinero es la mitad de cada uno
> 
> ...



¿Nadie sabe contestar a esto? Yo entiendo que si tienes bienes gananciales y tuvieras abierta una cuenta por 50.000 euros, se supone que a cada miembro se le imputan 25.000 euros, no? así es que, en este caso, no habría que hacer ninguna declaración especial.


----------



## euroburbuja (8 Ene 2013)

Veo Españolitos pagando multas por defraudadores en T5 en 3..2..1..


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> ¿Nadie sabe contestar a esto? Yo entiendo que si tienes bienes gananciales y tuvieras abierta una cuenta por 50.000 euros, se supone que a cada miembro se le imputan 25.000 euros, no? así es que, en este caso, no habría que hacer ninguna declaración especial.



Lo mejor para casos de estos es consultar directamente con hacienda. Hasta lo que yo sé es que si alguien tiene más de 50000 eur aunque sea en dos cuentas, tiene que hacerlo. Consultad con hacienda en caso de duda.

Cómo funciona la obligación de bienes y derechos en el extranjero | iAsesoría


----------



## keo01 (10 Ene 2013)

si tengo la cuenta a 0, me tengo q preocupar de hacer algo con hacienda o en la declaración de la renta?


----------



## Kid (11 Ene 2013)

keo01 dijo:


> si tengo la cuenta a 0, me tengo q preocupar de hacer algo con hacienda o en la declaración de la renta?



Me apunto a la pregunta, pero yo la tengo con 100€. Ya sabeis, la típica prueba para ver si funcionan las trasferencias.
Salut.


----------



## euroburbuja (11 Ene 2013)

keo01 dijo:


> si tengo la cuenta a 0, me tengo q preocupar de hacer algo con hacienda o en la declaración de la renta?



Este es el perfil del cliente españolito que defiende guardar su ahorros allí. :XX:


----------



## felitic (11 Ene 2013)

¿Tu trabajas en Bankia?
Pienso que si se tienen las cosas claras y se declara, nadie va a pagar ninguna multa.
Tener capital en el extranjero es perfectamente legal si se declara, otra cosa son los de las cuentas opacas, blanqueo de dinero, etc... Ya se encargan la policia y hacienda de los distintos paises de ir a por ellos. La policia y hacienda españolas no van a ser menos.

Para todos los que lo tengan legal, dinero blanco y declarado, ningún problema.

Un saludo.



euroburbuja dijo:


> Veo Españolitos pagando multas por defraudadores en T5 en 3..2..1..


----------



## felitic (11 Ene 2013)

Es que creo que la declaración informativa es para importes de 50.000 € para arriba, conectate a la web de la AEAT.

Un saludo.



keo01 dijo:


> si tengo la cuenta a 0, me tengo q preocupar de hacer algo con hacienda o en la declaración de la renta?


----------



## keo01 (12 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Este es el perfil del cliente españolito que defiende guardar su ahorros allí. :XX:



A ver melón, precisamente si esta a cero es por que pienso un poco como tu. Pero no esta de mas tener un plan B.


Lo de la declaración informativa parece mas o menos claro, pero... en la declaración de la renta habra que poner algo si no sale la cuenta sola?


----------



## euroburbuja (12 Ene 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Me apunto a la pregunta, pero yo la tengo con 100€. Ya sabeis, la típica prueba para ver si funcionan las trasferencias.
> Salut.



Otro con super ahorros en minibanco SQ 

Alguién ha llevado allí ahorros de verdad? :XX: )


----------



## niño de los tanques (12 Ene 2013)

Creo que es el momento de aprovechar la cuenta multidivisa. Goldman Sachs pronostica que el cambio de euro/dolar se acercará a 1,37 en breve.
Aprovechando que la comisión de cambio ronda el 6/7 por mil puede ser una buena oportunidad.
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## amel393 (13 Ene 2013)

Os funciona la pagina de SQ????

creo que esta caida

))))))


----------



## euroburbuja (13 Ene 2013)

Que fuerte! no funciona! 

Corralito? Corralon? ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ene 2013)

amel393 dijo:


> Os funciona la pagina de SQ????
> 
> creo que esta caida
> 
> ))))))



A mi me funciona correctamente, almenos via iPad.


----------



## niño de los tanques (13 Ene 2013)

amel393 dijo:


> Os funciona la pagina de SQ????
> 
> creo que esta caida
> 
> ))))))



Acabo de enviarles un correo por correo interno sin ningún problema.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (14 Ene 2013)

he visto el siguiente mensaje en el mailbox:

Documents relating to the end of the year
As the end of the year approaches, you will be sent various documents. Please store them carefully, as you will need them in order to complete your tax return.

- Account statements. On your account under Notifications > Mailbox from 7 January 2013
- Tax statement. By request from 7 January 2013 on your account under Notifications > Client > Report on request
Delivery within 15 working days under Notifications > Mailbox
This service is available at a fixed charge of CHF 100 (excl. VAT). When sent abroad, an additional CHF 10 will be charged for postage.
- Asset valuation. On your account under Notifications > Mailbox
From 7 January 2013 for clients without funds in their portfolio.
From 14 January 2013 for clients with funds in their portfolio.


A la hora de la verdad, en el mailbox no hay ni rastro de ninguno de esos documentos.
¿Qué necesitamos para hacer la declaración de la renta? Es decir, donde se pueden ver intereses recibidos e impuestos pagados a la hacienda española?


----------



## niño de los tanques (14 Ene 2013)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> he visto el siguiente mensaje en el mailbox:
> 
> Documents relating to the end of the year
> As the end of the year approaches, you will be sent various documents. Please store them carefully, as you will need them in order to complete your tax return.
> ...



Cierto, pienso que al citar a partir del 7, pues eso; en breve tendremos la posibilidad de descargar el extracto que nos interesa. 
No les he pedido el Tax statement por ahorrarme los 110 CHF.
De todas formas si el 31/1 seguimos igual pienso hacerles una llamada.
Otra cuestión, ¿se sabe algo del formulario de la Agencia Tributaria?


----------



## hagase_la_luz (14 Ene 2013)

otra opción es sacar un listado de movimientos filtrando todo 2012. Se ven todos los ingresos de intereses que han hecho y la retención (del 35%)


----------



## eufcb5 (15 Ene 2013)

saludos alguno tiene en su mailbox los documentos relativos al banco que nos dijo a todos from 7 januray will be available yo mire el otro dia y nada de nada alguien mas le ha pasado??


----------



## ConciertoSentido (15 Ene 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> saludos alguno tiene en su mailbox los documentos relativos al banco que nos dijo a todos from 7 januray will be available yo mire el otro dia y nada de nada alguien mas le ha pasado??



Creo que nbos ha pasado a todos. En realidad en el comunicado no decia nada de la cuenta Saving que es la que todos tenemos y también hace referencia al dia 14 ( ayer ). 
De todas formas hoy les he enviado un correo consultando este tema, ya os diré.
Salut


----------



## DonPimpon (15 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio, a ver si lo hacemos bien y no la liamos


----------



## 0absoluto (15 Ene 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> saludos alguno tiene en su mailbox los documentos relativos al banco que nos dijo a todos from 7 januray will be available yo mire el otro dia y nada de nada alguien mas le ha pasado??



A mí en cuanto hay algún nuevo mensaje en el mailbox, me llega un mensaje de correo; y si hay dos mensajes, pues me llegan dos correos.
Esto, tanto en la cuenta de trading como en la de savings.
Y no recuerdo haber hecho nada especial para configurarlo.
Y como de momento no me han llegado correos, pues supongo que el mailbox sigue vacío.


----------



## ConciertoSentido (15 Ene 2013)

Ya tengo respuesta de SWQ: 

_15.01.2013 15:15
Dear Mr. XXX YYY

Thank you for your request.

We kindly inform you that the account statements are in
treatment and should be available in your mailbox by the
end of January.

We apologize for the delay caused. _

osea de momento tranquilos...:fiufiu:


----------



## IzsI (15 Ene 2013)

ConciertoSentido dijo:


> Ya tengo respuesta de SWQ:
> 
> _15.01.2013 15:15
> Dear Mr. XXX YYY
> ...




Efectivamente, a los que tengáis la cuenta más tiempo supongo que os llegaría un documento llamado "Portfolio Performance at June 30, 2012", que más o menos detalla el dinero que tienes a esa fecha, y ese documento llegó sobre el 25 o 26 de julio, por lo tanto con el documento que estamos esperando pasará igual, llegando sobre esa fecha de enero.



Por otra parte, alguién ha invertido en ETF con la cuenta Savings?

supongo que solo se pueden contratar los que aparecen en la ventana gris que se abre cuando pulsamos "Create new model", no?


----------



## semanalisis (15 Ene 2013)

:


ConciertoSentido dijo:


> Ya tengo respuesta de SWQ:
> 
> _15.01.2013 15:15
> Dear Mr. XXX YYY
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:Eso te pasa por fiarte de este tipo de bancos jajajaj


----------



## pumbi1973 (15 Ene 2013)

Hola, he revisado mi mailbox y el balance del año pasado lo recibí el 23 de Enero, así que supongo que el de este año lo recibiremos durante este mes.

Un saludo


----------



## IzsI (15 Ene 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Hola, he revisado mi mailbox y el balance del año pasado lo recibí el 23 de Enero, así que supongo que el de este año lo recibiremos durante este mes.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Y como declaraste los beneficios de la cuenta para la Declaracion de la Renta ?

¿utilizaste este documento que envían?


----------



## pumbi1973 (16 Ene 2013)

Hola, yo tengo la opcion A, la que swissquote te retiene el 35%, por lo que si solo tienes euros es muy fácil hacer la declaración de la renta, metiendo lo que te han dado de intereses y lo que te han retenido en la sección del programa padre de doble imposición internacional, o así al menos creo yo que hay que hacerlo. Y creo que también sería muy fácil si tienes la opcion B, si no te retienen nada en swissquote entonces yo meteria las ganancias en la parte del programa padre de rendimiento de cuentas.

Lo que será más lioso es tener dinero en las tres divisas, porque te habrían pagado intereses en tres divisas cada mes, con un cambio diferente cada mes respecto al euro, habra que calcularlo bien para meterlo en el programa padre, que solo entiende de euros.

Un saludo


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Ene 2013)

Queridos amigos, desde Abril del 2012 que se abrió este hilo y habéis llevado vuestros super ahorros, quería preguntaros qué tal os ha ido vuestra cabezonería, digo experiencia?

A mí me va fenomenal, en 2012 saqué un 4% de rentabilidad a mis ahorros entre otras cosas y este 2013 tengo otro 4% hasta Junio en ING.

Al menos he mantenido mis ahorros y los he incrementado un poco. )

*4% de 100.000€ = 4000€ *


----------



## hagase_la_luz (18 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Queridos amigos, desde Abril del 2012 que se abrió este hilo y habéis llevado vuestros super ahorros, quería preguntaros qué tal os ha ido vuestra cabezonería, digo experiencia?
> 
> A mí me va fenomenal, en 2012 saqué un 4% de rentabilidad a mis ahorros entre otras cosas y este 2013 tengo otro 4% hasta Junio en ING.
> 
> ...



En serio? Enhorabuena. Lárgate.


----------



## semanalisis (19 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Queridos amigos, desde Abril del 2012 que se abrió este hilo y habéis llevado vuestros super ahorros, quería preguntaros qué tal os ha ido vuestra cabezonería, digo experiencia?
> 
> A mí me va fenomenal, en 2012 saqué un 4% de rentabilidad a mis ahorros entre otras cosas y este 2013 tengo otro 4% hasta Junio en ING.
> 
> ...



ahi la has dao que quieres que te diga.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (19 Ene 2013)

¿Porque contestais al troll?

No ensucieis el hilo con cabreos varios, no valen para nada salvo para gastar vuestro tiempo y el mio.


----------



## semanalisis (19 Ene 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ¿Porque contestais al troll?
> 
> No ensucieis el hilo con cabreos varios, no valen para nada salvo para gastar vuestro tiempo y el mio.



Pues en que ha conservao su pasta durante 2012 sin necesidad de triquiñuelas, tiene razón. En que no habría corralito en 2012, tiene razón también. En que ha ganado más pasta que teniéndola en Swiss quote, también. Os da lecciones como soles.


----------



## hasta losss (19 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Pues en que ha conservao su pasta durante 2012 sin necesidad de triquiñuelas, tiene razón. En que no habría corralito en 2012, tiene razón también. En que ha ganado más pasta que teniéndola en Swiss quote, también. Os da lecciones como soles.



Me recordáis a un conocido que tengo, un poco bruto él. Siempre anda diciendo "¿lo véis? no tengo seguro de hogar ni de ningún tipo, no me pongo nunca el cinturón de seguridad, bla bla bla... Y NO ME HA PASADO NADA!!. Si es que sois unos pringaos!!"


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Ene 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Me recordáis a un conocido que tengo, un poco bruto él. Siempre anda diciendo "¿lo véis? no tengo seguro de hogar ni de ningún tipo, no me pongo nunca el cinturón de seguridad, bla bla bla... Y NO ME HA PASADO NADA!!. Si es que sois unos pringaos!!"



Me han hecho pensar exactamente en la misma analogia, curiosamente solo los que no contratan seguro son tan mezquinos como para ir tratando de tontos a los que si lo hacen. Si, esperemos que no, a uno de estos mezquinos se les quema la casa, ninguno de los que han contratado seguro iran a reirse de la desgracia ajena. Esta es la diferencia entre unos y otros.


----------



## niño de los tanques (20 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me han hecho pensar exactamente en la misma analogia, curiosamente solo los que no contratan seguro son tan mezquinos como para ir tratando de tontos a los que si lo hacen. Si, esperemos que no, a uno de estos mezquinos se les quema la casa, ninguno de los que han contratado seguro iran a reirse de la desgracia ajena. Esta es la diferencia entre unos y otros.



Hemos leído recientemente que España es uno de los países que encabezan el ranking donde todas sus instituciones están desacreditadas:
Desacreditada la Casa Real, Tema Noos, Botswana, Princesa Corina....
Desacreditada la casta política, caso Pallarols, Palau, Bárcenas y un sin fin.
Desacreditada la Justicia, por el VºBº a los casos de corrupción de la Casa Real, de la casta política etc. etc.
Desacreditada la Iglesia católica; pederastía, niños robados, etc.
Es lógico pensar que tenemos ,futuro como país?
Están seguros nuestros ahorros en este pueblo?


----------



## Bcn (20 Ene 2013)

El CHF está finalmente perdiendo terreno contra el EUR que parece ser que está consiguiendo salvar el tipo y cada vez menos gente piensa que va a sobrevernirle una crisis que pueda hacerlo tambalear en su existencia. El tipo de cambio que se considera como de equilibrio entre las dos monedas se situaría en los alrededores de 1.35CHF/EUR, así que ojo con los que tengáis francos!


----------



## semanalisis (21 Ene 2013)

Vamos a ver, HA GANADO MÁS DINERO UN TIO EN CUALQUIER BANKITO español al 4% en 2012 que un notas con una cuenta en Swiss paquito? La respuesta es SI. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard. Se os tiene que poner cara de tontos cada vez que pasan los días y no viene el ansiado corralito. A mi me recordais a las sectas americanas esperando el RAPTURE o la PARUSÍA o la SEGUNDA VENIDA.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, HA GANADO MÁS DINERO UN TIO EN CUALQUIER BANKITO español al 4% en 2012 que un notas con una cuenta en Swiss paquito? La respuesta es SI. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard. Se os tiene que poner cara de tontos cada vez que pasan los días y no viene el ansiado corralito. A mi me recordais a las sectas americanas esperando el RAPTURE o la PARUSÍA o la SEGUNDA VENIDA.



Cara de pena al ver que haya tios con la vida tan vacía que necesitan ir a los foros a trollear. Te lo explico para que lo entiendas: el objetivo de tener el dinero fuera NO ES GANAR DINERO, ES PROTEGERLO. Lo que puedo llegar a ganar por un mísero 4% es menos de lo que gano en una semana de trabajo, por lo que en estos momentos me la trae floja sacarle un 1% o un 5% a mis ahorros, el objetivo es no perder lo ganado trabajando. (Pero claro, como tu y euroburbuja tenéis un par de millones de euros o estáis en el paro, una de dos, entiendo que para vosotros la diferencia entre un 1% o un 4%, sin tener en cuenta riesgos, es importante).

Otro "pal" ignore.


----------



## semanalisis (21 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cara de pena al ver que haya tios con la vida tan vacía que necesitan ir a los foros a trollear. Te lo explico para que lo entiendas: el objetivo de tener el dinero fuera NO ES GANAR DINERO, ES PROTEGERLO. Lo que puedo llegar a ganar por un mísero 4% es menos de lo que gano en una semana de trabajo, por lo que en estos momentos me la trae floja sacarle un 1% o un 5% a mis ahorros, el objetivo es no perder lo ganado trabajando. (Pero claro, como tu y euroburbuja tenéis un par de millones de euros o estáis en el paro, una de dos, entiendo que para vosotros la diferencia entre un 1% o un 4%, sin tener en cuenta riesgos, es importante).
> 
> Otro "pal" ignore.



¿PROTEGERLO de qué? Y ahí esta la cuestión. DE ALGO QUE SOLO ESTÁ EN TU IMAGINACIÓN. No te digo nada más que tu intelecto no lo procesa bien. TROLLEAR LO HACES TU, predicando el fin del mundo Y FOMENTANDO UNA PROTECCIÓN contra algo QUE NO EXISTE. VISITA AL PSICÓLOGO. 

P.D. Yo no utilizo el botón del ignore. Me gusta leer todo tipo de opiniones.


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, HA GANADO MÁS DINERO UN TIO EN CUALQUIER BANKITO español al 4% en 2012 que un notas con una cuenta en Swiss paquito? La respuesta es SI. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard. Se os tiene que poner cara de tontos cada vez que pasan los días y no viene el ansiado corralito. A mi me recordais a las sectas americanas esperando el RAPTURE o la PARUSÍA o la SEGUNDA VENIDA.



Y por ende ahora toca poner todos nuestros ahorros en BES, BFS, para que no se nos quede cara de tontos. Pues como no se puede producir ningún problema en Lusolandia por tener el paragüas de la CEE y del BCE. 
Por que no olvidemos que esas rentabilidades que citas ya son pasadas, al menos de momento. ¿Porqué vamos a renunciar a un jugoso 4,60 o 4,50% si el FG portugués cubre 100.000?


----------



## semanalisis (21 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Y por ende ahora toca poner todos nuestros ahorros en BES, BFS, para que no se nos quede cara de tontos. Pues como no se puede producir ningún problema en Lusolandia por tener el paragüas de la CEE y del BCE.
> Por que no olvidemos que esas rentabilidades que citas ya son pasadas, al menos de momento. ¿Porqué vamos a renunciar a un jugoso 4,60 o 4,50% si el FG portugués cubre 100.000?



No me opongo. Una cosa más es cierta: euroburbuja ha conservado todos sus ahorros ergo no es válida la alegación extemporánea e inconexa del principio de conservación.


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Ene 2013)

CERTIFICADO DE INTERESES Y RETENCIONES

En Notifications-Mailbox, ya está disponible la documentación de 2012. 
En total hay 15 hojas para descargar, pero en mi caso que tengo las 3 divisas en acción con 3 hojas me es suficiente. El resto son datos estadísticos.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (21 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> CERTIFICADO DE INTERESES Y RETENCIONES
> 
> En Notifications-Mailbox, ya está disponible la documentación de 2012.
> En total hay 15 hojas para descargar, pero en mi caso que tengo las 3 divisas en acción con 3 hojas me es suficiente. El resto son datos estadísticos.




Yo me lo he descargado, pero no veo las retenciones realizadas, ¿las has visto?

Sin embargo, cuando me abrí la cuenta, el primer mes comprobé que me estaban ingresando por intereses el tipo acordado menos un 35%, que cuadra con los impuestos a pagar.... ¿Ellos lo ingresan directamente a la hacienda española y por tanto quedamos exentos? (tengo la opción por defecto)


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Ene 2013)

Pues mira yo me siento mas tranquilo teniendo una parte de mis ahorros fuera de spain aqui esta todo podrido hasta la medula y estos cabrones son capaces de todo o incluso la situacion politica podria desembocar en una guerra va bien tener pasta fuera


----------



## semanalisis (21 Ene 2013)

:::XX::XX::XX:


eufcb5 dijo:


> Pues mira yo me siento mas tranquilo teniendo una parte de mis ahorros fuera de spain aqui esta todo podrido hasta la medula y estos cabrones son capaces de todo o incluso la situacion politica podria desembocar en una guerra va bien tener pasta fuera


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Ene 2013)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Yo me lo he descargado, pero no veo las retenciones realizadas, ¿las has visto?
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando me abrí la cuenta, el primer mes comprobé que me estaban ingresando por intereses el tipo acordado menos un 35%, que cuadra con los impuestos a pagar.... ¿Ellos lo ingresan directamente a la hacienda española y por tanto quedamos exentos? (tengo la opción por defecto)



Observa en la pág 2/9 bajo el epígrafe Closing statement details from to December 31,2012.
Dynamic Saving Account EUR Total xxxx Credit interest menos 35% withholding tax xxx Total Valuation in CHF. (Siempre en CHF).
La retención (witholding tax) la han ingresado a la AEAT. Hasta que tenga el borrador no sabré si aparecen esos datos. Si me salen en el borrador(eso espero) como me he pagado 14 puntos más (35%-21%), me deduciré en la renta el 14% . Creo que eso va así. Elegí no tener secreto bancario (¿Opción B)?
El forero que estuviera en 2011 en SQB ¿podría confirmar esto)?. O en su defecto un fiscalista ¿puede asesorarnos?


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, HA GANADO MÁS DINERO UN TIO EN CUALQUIER BANKITO español al 4% en 2012 que un notas con una cuenta en Swiss paquito? La respuesta es SI. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard. Se os tiene que poner cara de tontos cada vez que pasan los días y no viene el ansiado corralito. A mi me recordais a las sectas americanas esperando el RAPTURE o la PARUSÍA o la SEGUNDA VENIDA.



Me he tirado *mas de 6 meses* hablando con ellos pero son muy cerrados, fíjate que el grupo de los acérrimos me ha llegado a ignorar y todavía siguen llamándome Troll pero me he seguido conectando al hilo para *evitar que algún visitante se dejara llevar por el pánico de estos Ignorantes*, solo por eso.

LLevo años en este foro y el *tema de la estupidez del corralito no es nuevo*, ya lo he denunciado muchas veces mira este hilo por ejemplo (es del 2010):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/195667-ano-corralito-feliz-2011-a.html

Incluso el año pasado, *además de algún depósito, también compré deuda pública* ya que tenía conocimiento de que la casta la estaba comprando y lo compartí en el foro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...75-comprar-deuda-espanola-rentable-100-a.html

También se me criticó y se dijo que estaba loco. Pues señores, también tenía razón y *saqué otro buen dinero con esta inversión.*

En fin, por mucho que digan e intenten desacreditarme, *el tiempo es el que me ha dado la razón *y lo que está claro es que estos agoreros madmaxistas son unos expertos en dilapidar los ahorros. 

PDT: Recuerden lo que les dije anteriormente en este hilo, tengan ojo con hacienda que luego alguno ira a Tele5 a llorar...


----------



## Pepíteto (22 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, HA GANADO MÁS DINERO UN TIO EN CUALQUIER BANKITO español al 4% en 2012 que un notas con una cuenta en Swiss paquito? La respuesta es SI. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard. Se os tiene que poner cara de tontos cada vez que pasan los días y no viene el ansiado corralito. A mi me recordais a las sectas americanas esperando el RAPTURE o la PARUSÍA o la SEGUNDA VENIDA.



La misma cara de tontos que se les quedaba a los suscriptores de depósitos/renta fija cuando veian los dividendos de los que habían "invertido" en deuda subordinada/preferentes .... hasta que pasó _lo que nadie podía imaginar_ ::

El tema no es sacar el dinero de Hispanistán por si el corralito, una medida así sólo es una posibilidad. El Estado y el sector financiero ya han asomado la patita, van a por el ahorro de la gente del modo que sea, está demostrado que lo de las preferentes no pasó por casualidad, estaba orquestado. Ahora aprueban las CAC para los bonos soberanos, y la obligación de comunicar a Hacienda tus cuentas en el extranjero ..... el tema es sacar el dinero de los bancos españoles, y tenerlo alejado también de la casta, porque aqui hay un pufo muy gordo que pagar, y como ya te he dicho la casta y los bancos ya nos han dejado muy muy claro que ellos no se van a rascar el bolsillo.

Faltaría mas :no:


----------



## eufcb5 (23 Ene 2013)

Pepiteto que son las CAC??


----------



## amdrd (23 Ene 2013)

Pero con la nueva regulación ¿dónde se puede sacar ahora un 4% ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ene 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Pepiteto que son las CAC??



"Cláusula de acción colectiva".¿Nos preparamos para una quita de deuda pública? | Noticias de hoy


----------



## perico30 (23 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> "Cláusula de acción colectiva".¿Nos preparamos para una quita de deuda pública? | Noticias de hoy



Me pregunto si se verían afectadas las condiciones y la garantía de los depósitos bancarios, si el banco utiliza los mismos para la compra de bonos CAC.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ene 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Me pregunto si se verían afectadas las condiciones y la garantía de los depósitos bancarios, si el banco utiliza los mismos para la compra de bonos CAC.



Aún peor, hace unos días en otro hilo comentaba que el Fondo de Garantia abría la posibilidad de pagar en bonos o similares (con CAC), por lo que indirectamente desaparecía la garantía del 100% del depósito. A ver si alguien tiene mas información.

*Actualizo: *
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tia-100-000-o-canjeados-bonos-devaluados.html



> Ojo a la letra pequeña del FGD. Los 100.000€ podrian ser BONOS ESTATALES y si se hace una QUITA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## semanalisis (23 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Aún peor, hace unos días en otro hilo comentaba que el Fondo de Garantia abría la posibilidad de pagar en bonos o similares (con CAC), por lo que indirectamente desaparecía la garantía del 100% del depósito. A ver si alguien tiene mas información.



Te vas a quedar con las ganas de que eso pase, a saber qué oscuros intereses defiendes. Me alegro de no tenerte entre mis amigos.


----------



## Vidar (23 Ene 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Te vas a quedar con las ganas de que eso pase, a saber qué oscuros intereses defiendes. Me alegro de no tenerte entre mis amigos.



Abre los ojos, el CAC no se ha publicado por casualidad.

Podrás ser incrédulo y confiado en el gobierno pero hay posibilidades de que te la puedan jugar y se va viendo con la publicación de leyes como esta.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Abre los ojos, el CAC no se ha publicado por casualidad.
> 
> Podrás ser incrédulo y confiado en el gobierno pero hay posibilidades de que te la puedan jugar y se va viendo con la publicación de leyes como esta.
> 
> .



Vidar, si tanto te preocupa este tema, haber contratado un depósito con ING y ya estas cubierto por el fondo de garantía Holandés y respaldado por Holanda ya que ING está en España como sucursal de Holanda y encima te estaría rentando tu dinero un 4% como me renta a mí hasta Junio, en lugar de complicarte la vida con cuenta del minibanco SQ, Por favor, que están haciendo ustedes el ridículo ya con este hilo...


----------



## Vidar (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Vidar, si tanto te preocupa este tema, haber contratado un depósito con ING y ya estas cubierto por el fondo de garantía Holandés y respaldado por Holanda ya que ING está en España como sucursal de Holanda y encima te estaría rentando tu dinero un 4% como me renta a mí hasta Junio, en lugar de complicarte la vida con cuenta del minibanco SQ, Por favor, que están haciendo ustedes el ridículo ya con este hilo...



Si que me preocupa y precísamente ahí tengo los depósitos. Aparte de por la solvencia es por la rapidez de recuperación y facilidad de transferencia a Suiza en cuanto me huela que nos confiscan.

minibanco SQB y superbanco ZKB tb 

.


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Ene 2013)

Acabo de leer en el hilo de notificar cuentas en el extranjero lo siguiente;
Presentación: Forzosamente por medios telemáticos, ¿Certificado digital?
Modelo: 720 
Plazo: ¿Obligado en Marzo y Abril? para cuentas abiertas en 2012.
¿Hay algo nuevo? Pregunto por la fecha de la Orden que me causa dudas que esté incompleta (No figura el día)


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Si que me preocupa y precísamente ahí tengo los depósitos. Aparte de por la solvencia es por la rapidez de recuperación y facilidad de transferencia a Suiza en cuanto me huela que nos confiscan.
> 
> minibanco SQB y superbanco ZKB tb
> 
> .



Me alegra que finalmente me hicieras caso y dejaras tu dinero en España, disfrutando de una buena rentabilidad como es el 4%. Parece que no todo está perdido...

Dime, ¿cómo crees que puede confiscar el gobierno tu dinero teniéndolo en ING?


----------



## Vidar (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Me alegra que finalmente me hicieras caso y dejaras tu dinero en España, disfrutando de una buena rentabilidad como es el 4%. Parece que no todo está perdido...
> 
> Dime, ¿cómo crees que puede confiscar el gobierno tu dinero teniéndolo en ING?



Llevo en ING desde 2007, no me has dado la idea tú ::

ING como comentaba tiene 3 ventajas: FGD holandés, recuperación instantánea del principal y transferencias SEPA rápidas, pero por lo demás es un banco sujeto a las leyes españolas repensadas cada viernes en el consejo de ministros y promulgadas vía BOE.

No sé como lo harían y no les voy a dar encima ideas, tan sólo estoy pendiente de la economía y actualidad económica y sabré cual es el momento... Teniendo el ejemplo de Argentina. ¿Se libraron los que tenían el dinero en BBVA del corralito?

cuando será... ¿quizá cuando endurezcan más la fuga de capitales?, ¿quizá en el rescate?, ¿quizá cuando haya hordas quemando bancos?... iremos viendo lo que va pasando y habrá que decidir cuando, lo que si quiero es que los ahorros salgan de España en menos de 24 horas cuando lo decida.

En cualquier caso ya no tengo todos los huevos en la "cesta española".

.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Llevo en ING desde 2007, no me has dado la idea tú ::
> 
> ING como comentaba tiene 3 ventajas: FGD holandés, recuperación instantánea del principal y transferencias SEPA rápidas, pero por lo demás es un banco sujeto a las leyes españolas repensadas cada viernes en el consejo de ministros y promulgadas vía BOE.
> 
> ...



¿No sabes cómo lo harían? Reconoce que tu pánico es infundado y carece de argumentación. Como tomes todas las decisiones de tu vida de esta forma tienes un grave problema. Esperaba un poco de madurez en tu respuesta.

El ejemplo de Argentina no es válido. Si a estas alturas no ves la diferencia entre un país como Argentina y la unión Europea, vamos mal, pero muy mal,
Empieza por cosas sencillas como por ejemplo:

La constitución Europea:
Tratado por el que se establece una Constitución para Europa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La unión bancaria:
Unión bancaria como respuesta a la crisis del euro

......

En fin, que tengo cosas mas importantes que hacer. Otro día seguimos...


----------



## Vidar (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿No sabes cómo lo harían? Reconoce que tu pánico es infundado y carece de argumentación. Como tomes todas las decisiones de tu vida de esta forma tienes un grave problema. Esperaba un poco de madurez en tu respuesta.
> 
> El ejemplo de Argentina no es válido. Si a estas alturas no ves la diferencia entre un país como Argentina y la unión Europea, vamos mal, pero muy mal,
> Empieza por cosas sencillas como por ejemplo:
> ...



ir un paso por delante no tiene por que ser malo te quedarás sin intereses pero tendrás seguro el principal.

Esto me recuerda a los promotores inmobiliarios que cada vez hacían una promoción más grande por que creían seguro ganar hasta que...

Hasta otro día, yo lo importante ya lo tengo hecho ::

.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> ir un paso por delante no tiene por que ser malo te quedarás sin intereses pero tendrás seguro el principal.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a los promotores inmobiliarios que cada vez hacían una promoción más grande por que creían seguro ganar hasta que...
> 
> ...



No veo que estés un paso por delante de nadie. Solo veo una persona que actúa por impulsos de pánico a no sabe el qué. ::

Buena tarde!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Me alegra que finalmente me hicieras caso y dejaras tu dinero en España, disfrutando de una buena rentabilidad como es el 4%. Parece que no todo está perdido...
> 
> Dime, ¿cómo crees que puede confiscar el gobierno tu dinero teniéndolo en ING?



La respuesta es sencilla. Sería algo así:

Decreto 1570/01 - Retiros Fondos - Entidades Financieras de Argentina

Sólo que donde pone Argentina debes poner la república bananera en cuestión (España en este caso), y donde pone pesos tienes que poner la divisa correspondiente (dólares, mortadelos, lo que quieras, pero en este caso euros).

Por la tele, unos meses antes, saldrá el ministro de economía diciendo que el Euro es muy estable, que no hay vuelta atrás, bla bla bla. Algo parecido a esto:

[youtube]frVw-CP9cOQ[/youtube]

Luego llegan los recortes en el sector público. Algo como esto:

[youtube]2nqcCPYaaD8[/youtube]

Despés viene la comparecencia del ministro de economía para declarar el corralito:

[youtube]KtesbQSuOwU[/youtube]

Y muy probablemente, poco tiempo después, la declaración del estado de sitio por parte del presidente debido a las más que previsibles reacciones violentas de los desafortunados "depositantes":

[youtube]h67HpxqQ7Hg[/youtube]


----------



## Vidar (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No veo que estés un paso por delante de nadie. Solo veo una persona que actúa por impulsos de pánico a no sabe el qué. ::
> 
> Buena tarde!



Pues debe de haber mucha gente así de instintiva por que han salido 300.000.000.000 € sólo en 2012, más del 20% de los depósitos.

No hay confianza por que todos los datos son negativos y además se acabaron los cebos del 4%, así que bastantes más sacarán sus ahorros a ver que ocurre. Bueno ya sabemos lo que ocurre y al igual que Argentina no es España, España no es Alemania.

Que Dios te pille confesado por no "_actúar por impulsos de pánico a no sabe el qué_"

.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> El ejemplo de Argentina no es válido. Si a estas alturas no ves la diferencia entre un país como Argentina y la unión Europea, vamos mal, pero muy mal,



Perfecto. ¿Tú dices que no te sirve el ejemplo de Argentina y pones el tratado del establecimiento de la UE?. Muy bien.

Yo te pongo esto:

Tratado de Creación de la URSS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y ahora te pongo el ejemplo de Ukrania, que en el 93, después de la disolución de la URSS, batió el récord mundial de hiperinflación anual.

Y ahora dime tú en qué nos diferenciamos la UE de la URSS y nosotros, en particular, de la Ukrania hiperinflacionista.

Ya te digo yo... en muy poco. Vamos por el mismo caminito... resquebrajamiento de mega-estado (la UE), disolución de bloque geopolítico, abandono del rublo e hiperinflación récord.


----------



## Avast (23 Ene 2013)

*Argentina es una republica con 200 anios de antiguedad,la UE es apenas una comunidad con menos de TRES ANIOS de vigencia.

Tiene razon,no pueden compararse.

Es como compara Espania con el Mercosur.*


----------



## eufcb5 (24 Ene 2013)

@sr mojon coño y el argentino este se parece muchisimoo al de guindos


----------



## semanalisis (24 Ene 2013)

Yo sigo con mi apuesta, a finales de 2013 euroburbuja y yo volveremos a daros el OWNED en el hilo del corralito y en 2014, 2015...si seguimos posteando por aqui y si no...en espíritu.


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Ene 2013)

Hostias, este hilo lo está gestionando un troll!!!
En resumen, unos hemos decidido diversificar nuestros dineros y un porcentaje ha ido a cuentas en el extranjero por si las moscas; otros han decidido que no es buena idea abrir cuentas en el extranjero, entre otros motivos por pérdida de rentabilidad. 
No perdamos tiempo en justificarnos unos y otros y que el hilo sea lo que debe ser.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Hostias, este hilo lo está gestionando un troll!!!
> En resumen, unos hemos decidido diversificar nuestros dineros y un porcentaje ha ido a cuentas en el extranjero por si las moscas; otros han decidido que no es buena idea abrir cuentas en el extranjero, entre otros motivos por pérdida de rentabilidad.
> No perdamos tiempo en justificarnos unos y otros y que el hilo sea lo que debe ser.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es que por algún extraño motivo los que han valorado mas la rentabilidad no soportan la idea de que otros no coincidan con su razonamiento (porque somos unos paranoicos o por lo que sea) y no pueden evitar venir a trollear el hilo una y otra vez para recordarnos lo tontos que somos y lo listos que son ellos.

Estoy convencido que es falta de seguridad en uno mismo, yo seré un loco cobarde madmaxista, pero no me inquieta que haya gente que piense lo contrario ni me dedico a trollear los hilos de bolsa o de depósitos... mi única explicación: intolerancia por inseguridad.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Ene 2013)

*ESTE ES EL RESUMEN:*








Aquí la fuente: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/195667-ano-corralito-feliz-2011-a.html


----------



## el juli (24 Ene 2013)

Hola:
¿alguien me podría decir si la tarjeta de coordenadas de swissquote caduca? 
En caso de caducar, ¿cómo se solicita una nueva?

¿la envian por correo? ¿se obtiene directamente en la "mailbox"?

gracias


----------



## Vidar (24 Ene 2013)

el juli dijo:


> Hola:
> ¿alguien me podría decir si la tarjeta de coordenadas de swissquote caduca?
> En caso de caducar, ¿cómo se solicita una nueva?
> 
> ...



Supongo que te la renovarán cada X tiempo y antes te avisarán. Al menos así es en otros bancos.

.


----------



## pumbi1973 (24 Ene 2013)

Hola,

La tarjeta de coordenadas te la renuevan cada año, te la envían a tu mailbox.
Tienes que activarla desde la web usando la vieja, y luego te la puedes imprimir.

Saludos


----------



## DonPimpon (24 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Observa en la pág 2/9 bajo el epígrafe Closing statement details from to December 31,2012.
> Dynamic Saving Account EUR Total xxxx Credit interest menos 35% withholding tax xxx Total Valuation in CHF. (Siempre en CHF).
> La retención (witholding tax) la han ingresado a la AEAT. Hasta que tenga el borrador no sabré si aparecen esos datos. Si me salen en el borrador(eso espero) como me he pagado 14 puntos más (35%-21%), me deduciré en la renta el 14% . Creo que eso va así. Elegí no tener secreto bancario (¿Opción B)?
> El forero que estuviera en 2011 en SQB ¿podría confirmar esto)?. O en su defecto un fiscalista ¿puede asesorarnos?



Te quoteo porque me interesa. En mi caso no renuncié al secreto bancario.

Como hicieron los foreros de 2011 la renta en su caso? ienso:


----------



## fragmento (24 Ene 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por la tele, unos meses antes, saldrá el ministro de economía diciendo que el Euro es muy estable, que no hay vuelta atrás, bla bla bla. Algo parecido a esto:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]frVw-CP9cOQ[/YOUTUBE]



Casi dice la verdad.
Brutal el lapsus del colega.
Debió sudar bilis congelada al acabar.

Directamente proporcional a la no malota saqueadora:
[YOUTUBE]j4lDEpLl7I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pumbi1973 (24 Ene 2013)

Hola, creo que no funciona como tu dices, porque si te retienen el 35% es porque tienes la opcion de secreto bancario, porque no tendría sentido que retuviesen igual que los que lo tienen.
Ese 35% te lo quita el banco para luego ellos pagar de forma anónima a hacienda por ti, repartiendolo entre la hacienda española y la suiza. Pero bueno, que los expertos en fiscalidad nos corrijan.

Sobre lo que te puedes deducir si te han retenido ese 35%, en la declaración de la renta te puedes deducir como máximo lo que se paga en España, es decir que la diferencia entre el 21% y el 35% que has pagado es un regalo que haces a hacienda. Así lo entendí yo cuando me leí toda la historia de doble imposicion internacional y la ayuda del programa padre.

Un saludo


----------



## niño de los tanques (24 Ene 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Hola, creo que no funciona como tu dices, porque si te retienen el 35% es porque tienes la opcion de secreto bancario, porque no tendría sentido que retuviesen igual que los que lo tienen.
> Ese 35% te lo quita el banco para luego ellos pagar de forma anónima a hacienda por ti, repartiendolo entre la hacienda española y la suiza. Pero bueno, que los expertos en fiscalidad nos corrijan.
> 
> Sobre lo que te puedes deducir si te han retenido ese 35%, en la declaración de la renta te puedes deducir como máximo lo que se paga en España, es decir que la diferencia entre el 21% y el 35% que has pagado es un regalo que haces a hacienda. Así lo entendí yo cuando me leí toda la historia de doble imposicion internacional y la ayuda del programa padre.
> ...



Debe haberse producido un error que voy aclarar con el banco. Pues les envié el formulario con tiempo (Octubre 2012) para acogerme a la opción B, es decir
pagar los impuestos en España. Además confirmé vía e-mail la recepción por el banco de dicho formulario. A lo peor es que hagas lo que hagas siempre retienen ese 35%. 
En fin se agradece tu colaboración.
Un saludo


----------



## 0absoluto (24 Ene 2013)

La retención que hacen en Suiza es del 35% desde el 1 de julio de 2011, independientemente del modo elegido: retention or declaration.
Puedes verlo en el apartado 4 de éste documento: INFORMATION NOTICE ON THE TAXATION OF SAVINGS INCOME IN THE EUROPEAN UNION


----------



## pumbi1973 (24 Ene 2013)

Tienes razón, totalmente de acuerdo, nos quitan a todos el 35%. 

Creo que me he confundido porque en Luxemburgo creo que no es así, que solo te aplican el withholding tax si mantienes el secreto bancario, si te lo quitabas no te retenían nada, o eso me explicaron en Luxemburgo, que si les llevaba un documento demostrando que había informado de mi cuenta a la hacienda española, no aplicarían el withholding tax. Eso me dijeron, no se si será así realmente.


----------



## Vidar (24 Ene 2013)

Según he estado leyendo sumas todas las retenciones de Suiza y España y eso es lo que ya has pagado sobre el tipo medio que te salga. 

Es decir, es como las retenciones del 21% que te hacen en los bancos españoles y luego a lo mejor te sale un tipo medio de un 24% por ejemplo y ya pagas la diferencia en la declaración de la renta.

No estoy muy seguro y espero no confundir a nadie, pero es para plantear una base sobre la que ir aclarando (nos queda hasta junio )

.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2013)

Bueno, yo creo que más que corral el tema es que el fgd es ficticio, que ya sabemos que la ley garantiza, pero si no hay dinero en caso de quebrar algo y no rescatarlo a saber cuando te lo devuelven, no creo que pueda haber inyecciones infinitas. Si esto fuese tan seguro el dinero que robaron Pujol y demás no estaría fuera. Buscan seguridad además de privacidad, y eso que los ricos tienen antes información si ocurriese algo que un viandante. Aunque tuvieses en ING dinero, no vas a tenerlo todo ahí tampoco.


----------



## nekcab (25 Ene 2013)

Llevo un rato ojeando la web de Hacienda, y deduzco que todavía no ha entrado en vigor el nuevo procedimiento para declarar cuentas en el extranjero. (a día de hoy solo se ha aprobado la ley, sin más) 

¿Es así?


----------



## niño de los tanques (25 Ene 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> Llevo un rato ojeando la web de Hacienda, y deduzco que todavía no ha entrado en vigor el nuevo procedimiento para declarar cuentas en el extranjero. (a día de hoy solo se ha aprobado la ley, sin más)
> 
> ¿Es así?



NO, creo que no. Entra en la aeat, pide el modelo 720 y verás la Ley( 11 páginas), y el anexo para la información de la declaración del declarante(titular de la cuenta) y del declarado(banco) 22 páginas. Verás que te indica todo el procedimiento.
Excepcionalmente, las cuentas abiertas en 2012 deberán informarse en Marzo y Abril de 2013.
Cierto que no se ha dado publicidad (¿Porqué), Yo me enteré por un hilo de este foro "declaración de cuentas abiertas en el extranjero". Hoy he ido a la AEAT a recoger la solicitud del Certificado Digital, puesto que la Información Declaración se debe hacer por medios telemáticos (¿Otra traba más?)


----------



## niño de los tanques (25 Ene 2013)

En la AEAT he preguntado, ¿con este Certificado podré declarar las cuentas abiertas en el
extranjero? Como no hay confidencialidad por que es un mostrador, y estas dando todos los datos, como teléfono de contacto y cuenta de correo; se me han quedado mirando todos mirando, funcionarios y público. Me ha salido la ocurrencia y he dicho en voz alta "No me llamo Bárcenas, ni Pujol, ni Correa ni otros que no declaran, delinquen, evaden presuntamente" Sonrisas y murmullos. Una anécdota sin más.
Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> En la AEAT he preguntado, ¿con este Certificado podré declarar las cuentas abiertas en el
> extranjero? Como no hay confidencialidad por que es un mostrador, y estas dando todos los datos, como teléfono de contacto y cuenta de correo; se me han quedado mirando todos mirando, funcionarios y público. Me ha salido la ocurrencia y he dicho en voz alta "No me llamo Bárcenas, ni Pujol, ni Correa ni otros que no declaran, delinquen, evaden presuntamente" Sonrisas y murmullos. Una anécdota sin más.
> Saludos



Buena la salida, , pero no nos hemos quedado sin saber que te han respondido! :baba:


----------



## niño de los tanques (25 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buena la salida, , pero no nos hemos quedado sin saber que te han respondido! :baba:



Me han respondido que con el Certificado podré hacer la Información-Declaración y seguían riendo por lo bajini.
Saludos


----------



## niño de los tanques (26 Ene 2013)

Churru dijo:


> entiendo que con dni electrónico ya valdria o necesito ese certificado en concreto?
> 
> si tengo menos de 50k hace falta o con el dd1 ya vale?
> 
> thanks de antebrazo.



Menos de 50k con el dd1 ya vale. No tienes que informar a la aeat.
La ley dice que con el DNI-e puedes informar también, pero tienes la suerte de no estar obligado por no superar los 50.


----------



## Galvani (26 Ene 2013)

El caso es que aún no lo han añadido a la web, que es donde se presenta, imagino que lo pondrán en el programa de declaraciones informativas; ya les vale a los vagos estos, decir que se puede hacer desde el 1 de enero, al final con prisas ya lo veremos.


----------



## niño de los tanques (26 Ene 2013)

Hola, estoy reuniendo datos para la información de swissquote. ¿Me pueden decir donde encuentro el número de identificación fiscal del banco?
Y como calculo el saldo medio del último trimestre, (el banco solo me ha facilitado el saldo a 31/12)
Gracias


----------



## eufcb5 (28 Ene 2013)

eso de los 50000 me lo confirmo un conocido que trabaja en hacienda pero es para todas las cuentas que tengas si tienes menos solo con el DD1 es suficiente


----------



## bichovis (28 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Lo primero disculparme porque mis conocimientos son básicos o hasta inexistentes. He llegado a este foro curioseando un poco por aquí y por allá y he leido una buena parte de este post (las 300 páginas imposible). 

Me he creado la cuenta para preguntar unas cosillas que me han chocado mucho al leeros como por ejemplo la retención que decís os han hecho. ¿no se supone que un paraiso fiscal como suiza es util para generar o trabajar con dinero "negro" o B o como quiera que lo llamen sin pagar impuestos?.

Con la subida de impuestos a la "especulación" en bolsa (me encanta el eufemismo, ni que hubiese gente que compra acciones por motivos religiosos o algo así en lugar de hacerlo esperando un beneficio economico), ¿no se podría abrir una cuenta, declarada o no, en suiza, solicitarla con privacidad para que hacienda no sepa lo que se mueve en ella y usarla para invertir en bolsa desde ahí sin pagar la burrada de impuestos que tendremos que pagar ahora?

Lo pregunto, como digo, desde la mayor ignorancia en paraísos fiscales, porque había pensado que algunos harían eso pero si las retenciones que hacen son de mas del 30% no es un gran negocio. ¿no?.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ene 2013)

Hacienda obliga a identificar cuentas y bienes en el extranjero desde este viernes


----------



## Rexter (28 Ene 2013)

SwissQuote puede ser una alternativa para guardar los ahorros, pero teniendo en cuenta su localización, que no dan dinero en sus oficinas y hay que retirarlo a través de otro banco, me quedo con la mayor rentabilidad de los bancos españoles.
Además no creo que caigan los tres grandes.


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> SwissQuote puede ser una alternativa para guardar los ahorros, pero teniendo en cuenta su localización, que no dan dinero en sus oficinas y hay que retirarlo a través de otro banco, me quedo con la mayor rentabilidad de los bancos españoles.
> Además no creo que caigan los tres grandes.



SQB tiene la ventaja de poderse abrir online, no tener comisiones y no tener que tener un saldo mínimo. 

Es una excelente pasarela para sacar rápidamente dinero a Suiza pero teniendo el objetivo posterior de llevarlo a un sitio más grande, seguro y con más servicios, que no va a tener esas 3 primeras ventajas pero que si evita los riesgos que tienen "los tres grandes".

.


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2013)

Por ejemplo complementar SQB con ING.lu es muy buena opción que ya tiene bastante gente en el foro. Y además es la más económica.

.


----------



## bullish consensus (28 Ene 2013)

pa mi que alguno se ha arrepentido ya de sacar los cuartos a suiza. o no?


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ene 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> pa mi que alguno se ha arrepentido ya de sacar los cuartos a suiza. o no?



Mas de uno ha perdido dinero por dejarse llevar por los madmaxistas de este hilo, pero le está bien empleado por parias.


----------



## niño de los tanques (28 Ene 2013)

Por favor, vamos wikipedia (definición de paria):
Paria definition; paria can refer to a form of tribute in MEDIEVAL SPAIN.


----------



## hasta losss (28 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Mas de uno ha perdido dinero por dejarse llevar por los madmaxistas de este hilo, pero le está bien empleado por parias.



Los que hemos llevado parte de nuestros ahorros a SQ tenemos nuestras razones para ello, y entre esas razones no está la de obtener una mayor rentabilidad.

No obstante, tengo que darte las gracias por tu abnegada dedicación a este hilo, ya que modestamente contribuyes a disminuir el ahorro que huye de este país, cosa que nos interesa a todos. No creo que a nadie le interese que la salida de ahorros sea tan escandalosa como para que el gobierno tome medidas.

Por ello, muchas gracias euroburbuja. Creo sinceramente que si no existieras habría que inventarte !!


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Mas de uno ha perdido dinero por dejarse llevar por los madmaxistas de este hilo, pero le está bien empleado por parias.



En tiempos como los que corren no es descabellado perderse unos intereses irreales a cambio de aumentar la seguridad.

Casualmente el 20% de los ahorradores han sacado el dinero del país en 2012, gente que tenía ahorrados 300.000.000.000 € y que los ha sacado de aquí.

Yo no los llamaría precísamente tontos cuando han tenido esa capacidad de ahorro y si prudentes, ya que quien tiene ahorros y es listo los seguirá teniendo en contraposición al dicho "un tonto y su dinero no están juntos mucho tiempo".

.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ene 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Los que hemos llevado parte de nuestros ahorros a SQ tenemos nuestras razones para ello, y entre esas razones no está la de obtener una mayor rentabilidad.
> 
> No obstante, tengo que darte las gracias por tu abnegada dedicación a este hilo, ya que modestamente contribuyes a disminuir el ahorro que huye de este país, cosa que nos interesa a todos. No creo que a nadie le interese que la salida de ahorros sea tan escandalosa como para que el gobierno tome medidas.
> 
> Por ello, muchas gracias euroburbuja. Creo sinceramente que si no existieras habría que inventarte !!



Lo que no le interesa a nadie es llevar el dinero a mierdabanco SQ con los problemas que conlleva + la pérdida de rentabilidad + los problemas fiscales.

Ya queda menos para la declaración 2012, Gracias por preocuparse por mis cuentas, *mi dinero está creciendo al 4% en ING*.


----------



## Hansolokio1 (28 Ene 2013)

Por favor, porque? En este pais que no se trabaja por el bien común y solo se trabaja para el bien de uno mismo, si en este pais se trabajara por el bien común, yo estoy seguro que nadie querría llevarse su (SU) dinero fuera de este ñpais y así no tendríamos que aguantar a tanto patriota de boquilla, hay gente que hacemos con nuestro dinero lo que nos de la gana y queremos tenerlo fuera de este ñpais por diversas razones, cada cual es un mundo y tendra sus razones, yo no voy a ser el que investigue la motivación de toda persona que quiera llevar su (SU) dinero fuera de Espana, pero lo más triste es que hay personas que viendo la situación general del pais, siga defendiendo a este sistema politico, bancario, empresarial y social, está corrupto hasta el tuetano, yo me rindo, las palabras e ideas no sirven para nada, el enemigo tiene un mantra que repite hasta que muera toda resistencia, ante eso no hay defensa posible, quieren ganar a toda costa en bien de los suyos, los demás no importan, que solo me encuentro entre tanto enemigo.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Ene 2013)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Por favor, porque? En este pais que no se trabaja por el bien común y solo se trabaja para el bien de uno mismo, si en este pais se trabajara por el bien común, yo estoy seguro que nadie querría llevarse su (SU) dinero fuera de este ñpais y así no tendríamos que aguantar a tanto patriota de boquilla, hay gente que hacemos con nuestro dinero lo que nos de la gana y queremos tenerlo fuera de este ñpais por diversas razones, cada cual es un mundo y tendra sus razones, yo no voy a ser el que investigue la motivación de toda persona que quiera llevar su (SU) dinero fuera de Espana, pero lo más triste es que hay personas que viendo la situación general del pais, siga defendiendo a este sistema politico, bancario, empresarial y social, está corrupto hasta el tuetano, yo me rindo, las palabras e ideas no sirven para nada, el enemigo tiene un mantra que repite hasta que muera toda resistencia, ante eso no hay defensa posible, quieren ganar a toda costa en bien de los suyos, los demás no importan, que solo me encuentro entre tanto enemigo.



Usted no se entera de nada. ING es sucursal de banco Holandés, así que fíjese que patriota soy.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (28 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Usted no se entera de nada. ING es sucursal de banco Holandés, así que fíjese que patriota soy.



El que no se entera, o no se quiere enterar y sólo quiere intoxicar es usted. 
Compara tener el dinero en ING ESPAÑA con tenerlo en ING HOLANDA, para usted ambas cosas son lo mismo, es decir, ambas cosas son tenerlo en Holanda. Pues no es así.

Le explico la diferencia: ING ESPAÑA es una sucursal de ING HOLANDA en España, y como tal está respaldada por el FDG holandés pero opera en España bajo supervisión y regulación del BANCO DE ESPAÑA. Por tanto su dinero está bajo normativas, tejemanejes y corruptelas españolas, no holandesas.


----------



## bullish consensus (28 Ene 2013)

no se ve una salida clara, bolsa? estamos en maximos historicos en los usa, metales? las subidas han parado ya parece claro SQB? no parece haber una urgencia para sacar el dinero de aqui, hay calma pero no se ve ningun horizonte, a lo mejor esta pasando el ojo del huracan por encima y nos queda la segunda parte de la tormenta


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> no se ve una salida clara, bolsa? estamos en maximos historicos en los usa, metales? las subidas han parado ya parece claro SQB? no parece haber una urgencia para sacar el dinero de aqui, hay calma pero no se ve ningun horizonte, a lo mejor esta pasando el ojo del huracan por encima y nos queda la segunda parte de la tormenta



calma antes de la tormenta, pasa por el principal y te enteras de lo que pasa realmente :cook:

.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> El que no se entera, o no se quiere enterar y sólo quiere intoxicar es usted.
> Compara tener el dinero en ING ESPAÑA con tenerlo en ING HOLANDA, para usted ambas cosas son lo mismo, es decir, ambas cosas son tenerlo en Holanda. Pues no es así.
> 
> Le explico la diferencia: ING ESPAÑA es una sucursal de ING HOLANDA en España, y como tal está respaldada por el FDG holandés pero opera en España bajo supervisión y regulación del BANCO DE ESPAÑA. Por tanto su dinero está bajo normativas, tejemanejes y corruptelas españolas, no holandesas.



Y por qué a ING no le afecta la recomendación del Banco de España sobre la limitacion de los depósitos? 

Cuando he comparado yo aquí el tener ING españa con ING holanda?

El que no se entera de NADA e inventa palabras o mas bien las imagina porque debe de alucinar es USTED. 

Me entero perfectamente de todo y reafirmo todas mis palabras. El que no se entera de la conversacion es usted so mentecato, vuelva a leer las respuestas. Este señor me señaló como patriota y un patriota no lleva su dinero a ING.

Ya veo lo que pasa, es usted un rabioso que la rabia le corroe porque hay gente que se está llevando un 4% de interés mientras otros tienen su dinero en Mierdabanco SQ perdiendo dinero


----------



## hagase_la_luz (29 Ene 2013)

Es como hablar con una pared, mi abuela de 97 años razona más


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Es como hablar con una pared, mi abuela de 97 años razona más



tus acusaciones están escritas por lo que no puedes negarlas y ya veo que rebatirlas y argumentarlas menos. Efectivamente, mejor te callas


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

Las “sucursales” no tienen que cumplir con las normas del Banco de España. “No es su supervisor”, aclaran fuentes financieras. Éstas ante quien responden en última instancia es ante el supervisor de su país, por ejemplo en estas entidades el dinero está garantizado por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos del país de origen. Aunque el supervisor español sí vigila las posiciones de liquidez y otra serie de variables de estas entidades, pero en última instancia ante quien responden es ante el banco central respectivo.


Fuente: 

Los bancos extranjeros con sucursal espaola esquivan el fin de los superdepsitos


Ya ves que el gobierno español no puede mandar en sucursales de bancos extranjeros porque estos responden ante su gobierno.


----------



## Hansolokio1 (29 Ene 2013)

Cada uno es libre se sentirse aludido en cualquier momento, pero que yo sepa, yo no he mencionado a nadie en concreto en ningún momento, he hablado de manera general del estado del ñpaís y porque las personas son libres de llevar su (SU) dinero donde mejor les parezca, yo no he mencionado a nadie que tiene como mantra el 4% y agradecería al del mantra del 4% que no me responda, ya tengo bastante con todos los mantras que se escuchan a diarío en la prensa del ñpais como para tener que responder al mantra del 4%


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Cada uno es libre se sentirse aludido en cualquier momento, pero que yo sepa, yo no he mencionado a nadie en concreto en ningún momento, he hablado de manera general del estado del ñpaís y porque las personas son libres de llevar su (SU) dinero donde mejor les parezca, yo no he mencionado a nadie que tiene como mantra el 4% y agradecería al del mantra del 4% que no me responda, ya tengo bastante con todos los mantras que se escuchan a diarío en la prensa del ñpais como para tener que responder al mantra del 4%



no diga tonterias, no es cosa de sentirse aludido, simplemente este es un foro público y si postea lo hace para todos así que se aguanta y escuchará todo tipo de opiniones.

Veo dolor en sus palabras y no es para menos porque el 4% de 100.000€ son 4000€ que no está mal...


----------



## Hansolokio1 (29 Ene 2013)

Oiga caballerete de medio pelo, las tontenrías las hicieron su señor padre y su señora madre al dar vida a un ser tan vil y cobarde, con toda la educación le he dicho que le agradecería que no me hablara, yo no le he dicho que no escriba en el foro, pero ya veo que a usted no se le puede decir nada con educación, a usted solo le gusta insultar, provocar y polemizar, así que olvideme y no me hable, yo no hablo con necios, patanes y miserables


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Oiga caballerete de medio pelo, las tontenrías las hicieron su señor padre y su señora madre al dar vida a un ser tan vil y cobarde, con toda la educación le he dicho que le agradecería que no me hablara, yo no le he dicho que no escriba en el foro, pero ya veo que a usted no se le puede decir nada con educación, a usted solo le gusta insultar, provocar y polemizar, así que olvideme y no me hable, yo no hablo con necios, patanes y miserables



que estas en un foro publico, controle sus insultos o será moderado.

mientras disfrute con mis comentarios y pase por el club de fans a identificarse


----------



## perico30 (29 Ene 2013)

la jurisprudencia hace la norma,

Islandia no tendrá que indemnizar a ahorradores extranjeros, según tribunal | Economía | EL PAÍS

Sálvese quien pueda y sin desprecios a cual banco ni desprestigiar a los que tengan cuenta abierta en ellos, que la ira no les invada si no les dan la razón... mesías que iluminen no, aportaciones y opiniones si. Para mesías crearse un club y que le hagan la ola allí.


----------



## Hansolokio1 (29 Ene 2013)

Moderesé, le dijo la sartén al cazo


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

Hansolokio1 dijo:


> Moderesé, le dijo la sartén al cazo



:XX::XX: ya te han amonestado :XX:


----------



## maragold (29 Ene 2013)

Algunas dudas:

1) Para transferir 100.000€, cuál puede ser el coste razonable de dicha transferencia? Algún banco de los que operan en España es más económico a la hora de hacer dicha transferencia (por ejemplo, ING?)

2) Si hay dos titulares, sería suficiente con rellenar el DD1 para cada titular ya que no se excede el límite de los 50.000€ por titular (100.000€ en total), verdad?

3) Qué tipo de interés están dando a día de hoy? 

4) Entiendo que si la filosofía es proteger parte de los ahorros, lo mejor hoy en día es escoger CHF, no? En la documentación he leído que por defecto la cuenta está en CHF, sabéis si aplican un tipo de cambio justo?

Gracias!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ene 2013)

maragold dijo:


> 1) Para transferir 100.000€, cuál puede ser el coste razonable de dicha transferencia? Algún banco de los que operan en España es más económico a la hora de hacer dicha transferencia (por ejemplo, ING?)



La mayoria de los bancos online permiten hacer transferencias gratuitas dentro de la zona sepa´para importes menores de 50.000€. Para Suiza yo utilicé ING, puedes hacer 2 o 3 transferencias parciales y te sale gratis.



maragold dijo:


> 2) Si hay dos titulares, sería suficiente con rellenar el DD1 para cada titular ya que no se excede el límite de los 50.000€ por titular (100.000€ en total), verdad?



El DD1 es la declaración al BdE y es por cuenta, el saldo es irrelevante, hay que declararlo al BdE incluso con saldo 0. Si te refieres a la declaración de Hacienda, la normativa es ambigua respecto las cuentas con mas de un titular, yo me esperaré a que estén mas rodados para consultarlo, mientras tanto no pienso superar el límite. Si te urge, lo mejor es que abras dos cuentas de un solo titular y metas 50 en cada una.



maragold dijo:


> 3) Qué tipo de interés están dando a día de hoy?



Muy bajo, no vale la pena ni considerarlo.



maragold dijo:


> 4) Entiendo que si la filosofía es proteger parte de los ahorros, lo mejor hoy en día es escoger CHF, no? En la documentación he leído que por defecto la cuenta está en CHF, sabéis si aplican un tipo de cambio justo?



Jugar con divisas es peligroso, yo la cuenta la tendría en EUR, aunque CHF tampoco es mala opción, si no te fias del EUR... para eso existe el oro.


----------



## niño de los tanques (29 Ene 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Algunas dudas:
> 
> 1) Para transferir 100.000€, cuál puede ser el coste razonable de dicha transferencia? Algún banco de los que operan en España es más económico a la hora de hacer dicha transferencia (por ejemplo, ING?)
> 
> ...



Con ING cuenta nómina puedes hacer gratis las transferencias. Con Ibanesto,
primero te la cobran y te la devuelven cuando reclamas. No se más.
Primero de todo, el modelo 720 de la AEAT no te permite prorratear. En este caso los 2 titulares declaran los 100.000 y en la casilla correspondiente anotas 50% en tu declaración y el otro titular 50% en la suya.. El DD1 es por 100.000 euros, tú nombre en el anverso y el de otro titular en el reverso. 
Interés 0,25% en Francos y 1% en EUR y USD.
Hasta ahora el cambio que aplican de euros a francos suizos es 7 por mil.


----------



## niño de los tanques (29 Ene 2013)

Corrijo, en el DD1 no pones importe.


----------



## maragold (29 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La mayoria de los bancos online permiten hacer transferencias gratuitas dentro de la zona sepa´para importes menores de 50.000€. Para Suiza yo utilicé ING, puedes hacer 2 o 3 transferencias parciales y te sale gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Estudiante.

No es para mí así que recomendaré los 50.000€ en total por ahora, para no tener que declarar a Hacienda. Y hacer las transfes desde ING.
Lo del oro está más que recomendado, pero hay gente a la que le cuesta entenderlo.
Lo de CHF era por diversificar aún más la protección.
En EUR, si es el 1% tampoco es tan mal tipo, teniendo en cuenta las mierdas de 1,75% que ofrecen los bancos españoles.


----------



## perico30 (29 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Con ING cuenta nómina puedes hacer gratis las transferencias. Con Ibanesto,
> primero te la cobran y te la devuelven cuando reclamas. No se más.
> Primero de todo, el modelo 720 de la AEAT no te permite prorratear. En este caso los 2 titulares declaran los 100.000 y en la casilla correspondiente anotas 50% en tu declaración y el otro titular 50% en la suya.. El DD1 es por 100.000 euros, tú nombre en el anverso y el de otro titular en el reverso.
> Interés 0,25% en Francos y 1% en EUR y USD.
> Hasta ahora el cambio que aplican de euros a francos suizos es 7 por mil.



Ojo con Ibanesto las transferencias no son gratuitas, te cobran 20 euros aproximadamente que puedes reclamar y te devuelven. A parte te llegaran a swissquote 35 euros menos mínimo, es la comisión que te cobra el banco intermediario, un banco aleman que no recuerdo ahora e imposible reclamar. Eso sí, con Ibanesto mueves el dinero y en 30 MINUTOS lo tienes en Swissquote, mientras que con ING son totalmente gratuitas pero suele tardar 24 horas en llegar. 100% comprobado.


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ene 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Ojo con Ibanesto las transferencias no son gratuitas, te cobran 20 euros aproximadamente que puedes reclamar y te devuelven. A parte te llegaran a swissquote 35 euros menos mínimo, es la comisión que te cobra el banco intermediario, un banco aleman que no recuerdo ahora e imposible reclamar. Eso sí, *con Ibanesto mueves el dinero y en 30 MINUTOS lo tienes en Swissquote*, mientras que con ING son totalmente gratuitas pero suele tardar 24 horas en llegar. 100% comprobado.



Sí, con ING en 24h tienes el dinero donde quieras, pero permiteme que dude de esa frase que señalo. Conozco a ibanesto y son unos autenticos impedidos y que hagan una transferencia a suiza que no es un país europeo y se muestre en 30 minutos me resulta increíble!


----------



## perico30 (30 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, con ING en 24h tienes el dinero donde quieras, pero permiteme que dude de esa frase que señalo. Conozco a ibanesto y son unos autenticos impedidos y que hagan una transferencia a suiza que no es un país europeo y se muestre en 30 minutos me resulta increíble!



A mi también me sorprendió, la realicé un lunes a las 09:30 y a las 10:05 me llegó el email de swissquote confirmando la recepción. Lo comprobé y efectivamente, allá estaba menos 35 euros que se quedaron en el camino... buena opción para mover rápidamente.


----------



## aticus (1 Feb 2013)

Modelo 720, presentación telemática desde el 1 de Febrero hasta el 30 de abril. Cantidades superiores a 50.000 euro al 31 de diciembre de 2012

Hacienda da tres meses para declarar el dinero y los bienes en el extranjero - Público.es


----------



## Vedder (1 Feb 2013)

¿Tiene comisiones SQ para realizar transferencias? ¿Cuánto? ¿Se pueden realizar transferencias a cualquier cuenta en España independientemente de que no sea el mismo titular?


----------



## Alami (1 Feb 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Tiene comisiones SQ para realizar transferencias? ¿Cuánto? ¿Se pueden realizar transferencias a cualquier cuenta en España independientemente de que no sea el mismo titular?



2€. No + 10 car


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Ya dije lo que iba a pasar...

Un aperitivo:

Suiza levanta desde hoy el secreto bancario y entregará todos los datos de cuentas a España


----------



## Vedder (1 Feb 2013)

Alami dijo:


> 2€. No + 10 car



¿Y si es del mismo titular pero no es la cuenta desde donde se transfirió el dinero previamente a SwissQuote?


----------



## 0absoluto (1 Feb 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Y si es del mismo titular pero no es la cuenta desde donde se transfirió el dinero previamente a SwissQuote?



Ya se ha dicho varias veces en el hilo.
Las transferencias desde la cuenta "Savings" solo pueden hacerse a cuentas cuyo titular sea el mismo, pero no tiene por qué ser la misma cuenta desde la que se envió el dinero a SQB. Por ejemplo podrías hacer una transferencia de SQB a una cuenta a tu nombre en ING Luxemburgo.
El coste de la transferencia es de 2€.

Desde la cuenta "Trading" puedes hacer transferencias a cuentas en las que no seas titular, es decir cuentas de terceras personas; y el coste creo recordar que era de 8€.


----------



## kikeelguapo (2 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta. Para declarar los intereses que genera la cuenta remunerada, swissquote te los retiene directamente o hay que hacer algún tipo de declaración para la hacienda suiza? Yo he optado por mantener secreto bancario y no facilitar datos a la hacienda española. Sabeis algo?


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Y como calculo el saldo medio del último trimestre, (el banco solo me ha facilitado el saldo a 31/12)
> Gracias



Sumas el saldo de cada día de los últimos tres meses y divides por el número de días = 92 = 31+30+31.
Con una hoja excel se hace rápido: =PROMEDIO(A1:A92)


----------



## pumbi1973 (4 Feb 2013)

*Preguntas frecuentes modelo 720*

Interesante enlace de la AEAT, aclara bastante como y quién tiene que declarar las cuentas con el modelo 720, con ejemplos bastante claros:

Agencia Tributaria - Preguntas frecuentes: Modelo 720


----------



## nekcab (4 Feb 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Interesante enlace de la AEAT, aclara bastante como y quién tiene que declarar las cuentas con el modelo 720, con ejemplos bastante claros:
> 
> Agencia Tributaria - Preguntas frecuentes: Modelo 720



Gracias por el enlace. El caso es que tras ojearlo, se centra sobre todo en quien está obligado, pero no en lo referente a la doble imposición.

Y la duda es: viendo el hilo del ING Luxemburg, los foreros que se han acogido a declarar los impuestos aquí en España, han confirmado que al menos en Luxemburgo, NO les retenían. OK, pero estamos ahora hablando de Suiza.

Los que habéis declarado la cuenta en la opción de "transparencia total" (no me acuerdo ahora mismo del nombre exacto): ¿habéis notado la falta de retención bien en los saldos totales de este pasado fin de año, o en el cobro de intereses?

Pq en función de eso, será util... o no, las molestias del certificado por parte de la Hacienda española, y el envío de ésta al banco SQ (dado que si o si, te retienen el 35%). O sí.


----------



## amdrd (5 Feb 2013)

Para los que hemos abierto la cuenta a modo de prueba "por si pasa algo", con un importe bajo, entiendo que no hay que declarar nada ¿NO?


----------



## taipan (5 Feb 2013)

amdrd dijo:


> Para los que hemos abierto la cuenta a modo de prueba "por si pasa algo", con un importe bajo, entiendo que no hay que declarar nada ¿NO?



Solo los intereses que te produzca, por bajos que estos sean (5 -10 -15 euros...), deberian de declararse para estar al 100% conforme a la legalidad fiscal.


----------



## nekcab (5 Feb 2013)

Entre el que pregunta, y el que "pretende" ayudar no se lean lo que dice el enlace que tan amablemente les ha enlazado "pumbi1973", ... mal vamos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Feb 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> Entre el que pregunta, y el que "pretende" ayudar no se lean lo que dice el enlace que tan amablemente les ha enlazado "pumbi1973", ... mal vamos.



ya sabes, para que buscar y leer si alguien puede hacer el trabajo por ti...


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Feb 2013)

*ATENCIÓN*

Suiza quiere cerrar sus fronteras a emigrantes &lsquo;de segunda&rsquo;: España, Italia y Portugal - elConfidencial.com

No sea que alguno quiera ir a por su dinero y no pueda... ::


¿Posible corralito en suiza?


----------



## Vidar (5 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN*
> 
> Suiza quiere cerrar sus fronteras a emigrantes &lsquo;de segunda&rsquo;: España, Italia y Portugal - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Ya son ganas de intoxicar haciéndolo pasar por comprensión lectora limitada.

No quieren trabajadores extranjeros pero si aceptan dar residencia a quien les convenga, por que todo en la vida tiene precio. La última, Tina Turner ahora es suiza .

.


----------



## nekcab (5 Feb 2013)

Vale, me respondo a mí mismo:

Tras volver a re-leer post's anteriores (su puta madre, entre el troll, los que le responden, y los que aún están con el DD1... es muy difícil hacer un seguimiento con esto de Hacienda. Siento si he preguntado en balde)

Se confirma, se retiene sí o sí el 35% indep.la opc.escogida...POST 2839 (gracias al forero "niño de los tanques" )

Y luego corroborado por el propio Swissquote.... POST 2923

Vale, *punto 2*: ¿FORMULARIO DEFINITIVO?
Es el archivo ANEXO que acompaña al documento de la AEAT explicando la ley del BOE. Ok, hasta ahí bien. Mi pregunta es:
¿Se debe imprimir en papel dicho formulario, rellenarlo, escanearlo con los nuevos datos introducidos y....? ¿Donde y como envías dicho documento escaneado?

Y finalmente: *punto 3*: CERTIFICADO ELECTRÓNICO de RESIDENCIA FISCAL ESPAÑOLA
Por lo dicho en el punto 1, entiendo que no sirve para gran cosa. ¿O me olvido de algo?


----------



## wuwuh (5 Feb 2013)

Buenas noches, queria preguntaros sino tengo obligación de hacer la declaración pero el año pasado me abri una cuenta en swissquote donde puse unos pocos ahorros que me han generado intereses, de este modo estoy obligado ahora a realizar la declaracion?

saludos y gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Ya son ganas de intoxicar haciéndolo pasar por comprensión lectora limitada.
> 
> No quieren trabajadores extranjeros pero *si aceptan dar residencia a quien les convenga*, por que todo en la vida tiene precio. *La última, Tina Turner* ahora es suiza .
> 
> .



¿Se está comparando con Tina Turner? no creo que ese sea el perfil de las personas que se abren cuenta en SQ ::


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿Se está comparando con Tina Turner? no creo que ese sea el perfil de las personas que se abren cuenta en SQ ::



Que no te van a prohibir entrar en Suiza como dices, lo que no te dejarán será ir a mendigar.

.


----------



## el juli (6 Feb 2013)

Vidar, no te molestes en entrar al trapo...


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

Pues si, no creo que a ningún swissquotero le preocupe que intente tergiversar de forma tan miserable. Creo que hay criterio.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Feb 2013)

Lo que es evidente es que para Suiza un español = Mendigo


----------



## serhost (6 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Que no te van a prohibir entrar en Suiza como dices, lo que no te dejarán será ir a mendigar.
> 
> .



¿será mendigar irle a pedir tu dinero al banco suizo?  no he podido resistirme.

En serio, no creo que suponga un problema ir de turista para Suiza.

Si aquí no pagan bien el dinero, me estoy planteando que para lo que me ofrecen aquí, dentro de unos meses, probablemente mi dinero se mude a algún sitio como Suiza.

euroburbuja, si no fueses tan troll, sería fan tuyo :-D


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Feb 2013)

*Parece que les cuesta leer.*

Copio y pego:

Suiza pretende cerrar sus fronteras a los emigrantes “de segunda”, procedentes de España, Italia y Portugal, antes de que acabe abril. Así lo anuncia el periódico francés “Les Echos”, que cita fuentes oficiales de Berna.

“Suiza no quiere acoger más la miseria de Europa”. Así de contundente se manifiesta el periódico galo, que asegura que le Consejo Federal suizo va a intentar buscar, antes de que concluya abril, la manera de limitar el número de trabajadores inmigrantes europeos que llegan a la Confederación. Para ello, pretende activar la cláusula de salvaguarda sobre libre circulación de personas prevista en el acuerdo firmado entre la UE y Suiza.

El Gobierno de Berna había utilizado esta salvaguarda el pasado abril, aplicada entonces para limitar la entrada al país de inmigrantes procedentes de los ocho nuevos países comunitarios (Estonia, Hungría, Letonia, Lituania, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y República Checa).

La claúsula puede ser activada unilateralmente cuando el aumento del número de autorizaciones de residencia emitidas supera en un 10% a la media de las emitidas en los tres últimos años. Al parecer, y con el ritmo de actual de llegada de inmigrantes de forma masiva procedentes de España, Italia y Portugal, ese 10% se superará el 31 de mayo. El periódico galo, incluso, va más allá: el consejero federal Didier Burkhalter aseguraba el pasado sábado a una cadena de televisión que “la cuestión de imponer la cláusula a todos los miembros de la UE está sobre la mesa”.

La cláusula, según prevé el propio acuerdo, no puede durar más que un año y el Gobierno suizo podría verse forzado a levantarla para dejar entrar a trabajadores de sectores estratégicos para el país, como la agricultura o el turismo, que dependen de la mano de obra extranjera. Además, Berna no quiere soliviantar aún más a Bruselas, que ya condenó la entrada en vigor de la cláusula en abril pasado por su “carácter discriminatorio”.

El Consejo Federal, antes de aplicar la excepción que impediría la entrada a nuevos inmigrantes del sur de Europa, debe tener también en cuenta consideraciones de política interior. Dejando abiertas sus fronteras a los europeos “pobres”, las autoridades saben que “echan agua al molino” de los partidarios de un mayor aislacionismo de Suiza. El partido populista de derecha, UDC, ha lanzado recientemente una campaña “contra la inmigración en masa”, y la asociación Ecología y Población está recogiendo las firmas necesarias para someter a referéndum una ley que frene la “sobrepoblación”.

Suiza quiere cerrar sus fronteras a emigrantes &lsquo;de segunda&rsquo;: España, Italia y Portugal - elConfidencial.com



¿No se dan por aludidos? ::

Entre este trato y que se acabó el secreto bancario Suiza no me parece atractivo para llevar el dinero y digno merecedor del mismo.


----------



## Señor Calopez (6 Feb 2013)

No quieren inmigrantes, pero sí su dinero 

Tina Turner lleva media vida viviendo en Suiza, creo que casada con un suizo, y le dan la nacionalidad ahora.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿será mendigar irle a pedir tu dinero al banco suizo?  no he podido resistirme.
> 
> En serio, no creo que suponga un problema ir de turista para Suiza.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, a Suiza puedes ir como turista, a esquiar, de compras, a tu banco, incluso quedarte unos meses, lo que no puedes hacer en ningún país serio es irte a buscar trabajo a la aventura, sin dinero y sin formación adecuada por que perjudicas al país y a sus gentes. Y menos inmigración masiva de una nacionalidad en concreto por que se acaban formando guettos.

La ley también viene por que ya tienen demasiados trabajadores extranjeros y no quieren acabar como nosotros.

.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> No quieren inmigrantes, pero sí su dinero
> 
> Tina Turner lleva media vida viviendo en Suiza, creo que casada con un suizo, y le dan la nacionalidad ahora.



No quieren desarrapados allí, yo aquí tampoco como es natural.

Ha aprendido alemán a sus 70 tacos ::



> Naturalización
> 
> La ciudadanía suiza se puede obtener mediante lo que es conocido como naturalización .
> Para ser naturalizado, es obligatorio haber residido en Suiza durante al menos doce años, tres de los cuales hayan sido en los cinco años anteriores a la petición. El tiempo pasado en Suiza entre los 10 y los 20 años cuenta como el doble.
> ...



como se ve no es fácil.

.


----------



## me voy (7 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos:
Tengo 2 cuentas conjuntas ( 2 cotitulares en cada una ) en SWQ.
Ninguna de las 2 llega a 50k,pero entre las 2 sí.
Alguien me puede aclarar si tengo que declarar las cuentas(modelo 720)?
Yo pienso que no, pero igual estoy equivocado.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Tengo 2 cuentas conjuntas ( 2 cotitulares en cada una ) en SWQ.
> Ninguna de las 2 llega a 50k,pero entre las 2 sí.
> Alguien me puede aclarar si tengo que declarar las cuentas(modelo 720)?
> ...



Si, debes declarar a hacienda. En las preguntas frecuentes que colgó un forero hace unos días dejaban claro que para calcular el saldo medio total de las cuentas no se tiene en cuenta el numero de titulares. Otra cosa es que en la declaración debes especificar el % que te corresponde a ti.


----------



## me voy (7 Feb 2013)

.



Si, debes declarar a hacienda. En las preguntas frecuentes que colgó un forero hace unos días dejaban claro que para calcular el saldo medio total de las cuentas no se tiene en cuenta el numero de titulares. Otra cosa es que en la declaración debes especificar el % que te corresponde a ti.

Me imagino que te refieres a ésto:



¿Existe obligación de presentar declaración cuando se comparte la titularidad sobre una cuenta bancaria abierta en el extranjero cuyo saldo a 31 de diciembre supere los 50.000 €, pero cuya titularidad corresponda a varias personas?

Existe obligación de informar sobre la cuenta bancaria cuando se supere este límite (y no concurra ninguna de las demás excepciones a la obligación de declarar) con independencia del número de titulares de la cuenta. Se informará de los saldos totales sin prorratear, indicando el porcentaje de participación

En mi caso ninguna de las 2 cuentas supera los 50k

O a ésto otro:



Si una persona es "titular" de una cuenta corriente en el extranjero cuyo saldo a 31/12 es de 40.000 € y además es "autorizada" en otra cuenta corriente cuyo saldo a 31/12 es de 30.000 €, ¿existe obligación de declarar?

Sí, siempre que no concurra ninguna causa de exoneración.

¿Y en el caso de que la segunda cuenta fuese de una sociedad (residente en España) que la tiene registrada e identificada en su contabilidad?

No, en este caso no computaría el saldo de la cuenta corriente, cuyo titular ha resultado exonerado de la obligación de declarar.


En éste caso sería 40000 por ser titular de una cuenta + 30000/2=15000 . Total 55000 .Al ser mayor de 50000 tiene declarar-


en mi caso: cotitular de 2 cuentas de 30k.
cuenta 1 : 30000/2=15000 cuenta 2: 30000/2=15000. Total: 30000. Al ser menor de 50000,tengo que declarar?

Perdón por la chapa.


----------



## euroburbuja (8 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Tengo 2 cuentas conjuntas ( 2 cotitulares en cada una ) en SWQ.
> Ninguna de las 2 llega a 50k,pero entre las 2 sí.
> Alguien me puede aclarar si tengo que declarar las cuentas(modelo 720)?
> ...



se acerca la declaración


----------



## Vidar (18 Feb 2013)

Alguno tenéis ya el nº de identificación fiscal de SQB? (casilla 231-250 720-tipo 2)

Me dicen en otro banco que en Suiza no se usa ningún NIF, sólo la denominación.

Gracias.

.


----------



## niño de los tanques (18 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Alguno tenéis ya el nº de identificación fiscal de SQB? (casilla 231-250 720-tipo 2)
> 
> Me dicen en otro banco que en Suiza no se usa ningún NIF, sólo la denominación.
> 
> ...



SQB Tax Identification Number in Switzerland:

CH-550.1.020.415-9

Me falta el de ING LUXEMBOURG, ¿lo tienes?

Gracias


----------



## niño de los tanques (18 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta, respecto a autorizados.
Tengo una cuenta con saldo inferior a 50k, con dos autorizados.
Tengo otras cuentas cuyos saldos superan los 50k. No hay autorizados en ellas.
Mi duda es si los autorizados, en este caso, están obligados a informar la cuenta donde figuran como autorizados o no.
Gracias


----------



## Vidar (18 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> SQB Tax Identification Number in Switzerland:
> 
> CH-550.1.020.415-9
> 
> ...



Gracias :Aplauso:, no, en ing.lu no tengo cuenta :S de momento.

.


----------



## Vidar (18 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Una pregunta, respecto a autorizados.
> Tengo una cuenta con saldo inferior a 50k, con dos autorizados.
> Tengo otras cuentas cuyos saldos superan los 50k. No hay autorizados en ellas.
> Mi duda es si los autorizados, en este caso, están obligados a informar la cuenta donde figuran como autorizados o no.
> Gracias



Si los autorizados tuvieran otras cuentas con las que sumaran saldos superiores a 50.000 entonces si.

.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2013)

Alguno opera Forex con Swissquote?
Para inversión pequeña me parecen spreads caros pero para inversiones grandes un banco suízo me parece más seguro que la mayoría de brokers. :ouch:


----------



## IzsI (19 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> SQB Tax Identification Number in Switzerland:
> 
> CH-550.1.020.415-9
> 
> ...




te lo han dicho ellos por email ?

yo he encontrato este CH-020.9.001.483-2,en esta página:

Handelsregister des Kantons Zürich


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Feb 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> te lo han dicho ellos por email ?
> 
> yo he encontrato este CH-020.9.001.483-2,en esta página:
> 
> Handelsregister des Kantons Zürich



En esa misma página también está el primer número:



> Identifikationsnummer Hauptsitz: CH-550-1020415-9


----------



## imberecundo (19 Feb 2013)

Los de ING no me contestan y yo no logro encontarar su TIN, si logras enterarte por favor indicalo


----------



## me voy (19 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos:
Vaya lío con ésto del 720.
Creo que éste tema merecería un hilo específico: 
Cómo rellenar el 720 y no volverse loco en el intento.
si alguien lo ha conseguido estaria bien que contara en el foro cómo lo ha hecho.
DNI-e? certificados? con qué navegador?,etc...

Respecto al tema del NIF,esos númeroslos habéis conseguido directamente de SWQ?
Yo he encontrado ésto en la página :*MODELO 720 AEAT INSTRUCCIONES. DECLARACION DE BIENES EN EL EXTRANJERO | Javier Ullastres Asesores*


_
Para obtener la dirección y c.p. de una entidad europea conociendo el NIF: VIES
Obtener los NIF de entidades suizas (allí se llama IDE), suele ser muy difícil. empezar buscando en el Registro de Comercio Suizo, su número de inscripción en el Registro Mercantil, Office fdral du registre du commerce - Index central des raisons de commerce donde obtendréis la dirección y c.p. de la entidad. Y a continuación introducir el número (que tendrá pinta de CH-123.456.789-1 en el buscador de IDE suizo (es el número que sustituye al antiguo TVA) https://www.uid.admin.ch/Search.aspx?lang=en_


Según ésto los numeros que indicais corresponden al registro mercantil.

CH-550.1.020.415-9 el de Gland (cantón de Vaud)
CH-020.9.001.483-2 el de Zurich.

Siguiendo las instrucciones de los links se encuentra lo siguientes IDE ó UID.

CHE 102.383.586 SWISSQUOTE BANK S.A. GLAND
CHE 186.378.208 ZURICH

Espero haber ayudado en algo.
ánimo y paciencia para todos.


----------



## Vidar (19 Feb 2013)

Vaya lío, en hacienda no tienen ni puta idea de esto que piden que ya me ha costado varias llamadas, pero hay que aclarar si vale el número del RM o tiene que ser el IDE ya que las multas por estas gilipolleces son de órdago.

.


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Feb 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> te lo han dicho ellos por email ?
> 
> yo he encontrato este CH-020.9.001.483-2,en esta página:
> 
> Handelsregister des Kantons Zürich



El número que os he comunicado lo he recibido por mail box (notifications). Yo le pedí el TIN (Tax Identification Number), que me parece la traducción de Número de Identificación Fiscal. Espero que sea lo que piden en el 720.


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Feb 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> te lo han dicho ellos por email ?
> 
> yo he encontrato este CH-020.9.001.483-2,en esta página:
> 
> Handelsregister des Kantons Zürich



No se como hacerlo, pero si hay quien sepa, puede ser una buena opción enviarles adjunto a la petición una copia del formulario. Si resulta exitoso, por favor compartirlo.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Feb 2013)

JA JA JA. parece que os están dando largas y luego os van a meter el palazo como os dije... :XX:

Este mierdabanco SQ os está dando demasiados dolores de cabeza no? ::

por favor, mantenerme informado. )


----------



## patsy (19 Feb 2013)

joder, hacia lo menos 6 meses que no entraba a este hilo, y veo que el troll sigue donde estaba...


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Feb 2013)

patsy dijo:


> joder, hacia lo menos 6 meses que no entraba a este hilo, y veo que el troll sigue donde estaba...



Entro de vez en cuando a ver como se sufre por cabezonería


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Feb 2013)

*Modelo 720*

Buenos días a todos,

¿alguien sabe si en el modelo 720 de la AEAT, se deben especificar las tres subcuentas (1 por cada divisa, USD, CHF, EUR) o basta con declarar la suma total de las tres (convertidas en EUR)? La duda surge porque aunque SQ te divide tu cuenta en tres subcuentas (una por cada divisa), el IBAN es solo uno.
Por otro lado, en la DD1 del Banco de España, se informó que se debería hacer una declaración por cada subcuenta (de cada divisa).

un saludo.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Feb 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si en el modelo 720 de la AEAT, se deben especificar las tres subcuentas (1 por cada divisa, USD, CHF, EUR) o basta con declarar la suma total de las tres (convertidas en EUR)? La duda surge porque aunque SQ te divide tu cuenta en tres subcuentas (una por cada divisa), el IBAN es solo uno.
> Por otro lado, en la DD1 del Banco de España, se informó que se debería hacer una declaración por cada subcuenta (de cada divisa).
> ...



Pregunta a bárcenas.


----------



## serhost (20 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pregunta a bárcenas.



No hombre no, Bárcenas no conocía la obligación de declarar nada a nadie. Se declaraba guapo ante el espejo y creía que con eso valía. En las aduanas cuando le preguntaban ¿algo que declarar? siempre contestaba que él era un valor seguro.

Vamos, que si Bárcenas llega a conocer este foro, seguramente habría declarado todo, no le hubiese hecho falta la amnistía fiscal y habría cumplido con todas sus obligaciones.

Por no decir que hubiese utilizado sobres blancos o transparentes, que el dinero negro es de racistas 

Ahora que sabemos que ha estado en Canadá, por un minipunto transparente, bancos opacos en Canadá, 1 2 3 responda otra vez.


----------



## niño de los tanques (20 Feb 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si en el modelo 720 de la AEAT, se deben especificar las tres subcuentas (1 por cada divisa, USD, CHF, EUR) o basta con declarar la suma total de las tres (convertidas en EUR)? La duda surge porque aunque SQ te divide tu cuenta en tres subcuentas (una por cada divisa), el IBAN es solo uno.
> Por otro lado, en la DD1 del Banco de España, se informó que se debería hacer una declaración por cada subcuenta (de cada divisa).
> ...



No puedo ayudarte todavía, pues me falta el NIF de Ing. lu para poder entrar todos los datos. 
Me he preparado una plantilla y en ella tengo los datos de las 3 cuentas de SQB, tengo saldo en las 3 divisas y si el sistema me permite entrar con el mismo IBAN pues entraré. Sino me lo permite consultaré a la AEAT. De todas formas recordemos que hay 3 subcuentas, una para cada divisa. Tal vez sea la solución. Si alguien ha hecho la declaración nos podría informar.
Un saludo


----------



## jajj (20 Feb 2013)

Si existen intereses pero no obligacion de Informar a traves del modelo 720; supongo que esos intereses se deberan declarar en el IRPF, pero mi pregunta es: Se declaran como rendimientos del capital mobiliario, o por imposicion en cuenta en el extrangero.


----------



## Vidar (20 Feb 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si en el modelo 720 de la AEAT, se deben especificar las tres subcuentas (1 por cada divisa, USD, CHF, EUR) o basta con declarar la suma total de las tres (convertidas en EUR)? La duda surge porque aunque SQ te divide tu cuenta en tres subcuentas (una por cada divisa), el IBAN es solo uno.
> Por otro lado, en la DD1 del Banco de España, se informó que se debería hacer una declaración por cada subcuenta (de cada divisa).
> ...



Yo he sumado saldos medios y saldos a 31/12/2012 valorando el cambio del EUR a dicha fecha. 

Dividir en varios 720-T2 una misma cuenta he pensado que provocaría suspicacias entre nuestros amigos hacendados, aunque puede estar bien de ambas formas ya que el fin no es engañar.

En mi caso al igual que el niño de los tanques tengo recopilado todo pero espero al final por posibles aclaraciones, por lo que no he probado si el sistema admite varios T2 con el mismo nº de cuenta.

.


----------



## eufcb5 (20 Feb 2013)

Que comida de tarro que os llevais es facil 49999y ya esta


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Que comida de tarro que os llevais es facil 49999y ya esta



Cierto, cuando veo el jaleo de los formularios, no puedo evitar alegrarme de haber reducido el saldo para no superar los 50. A los que me decian que que problema tenia por declararlo en hacienda si era legal, les respondia que con hacienda NADA es sencillo y que mejor alejarse de ella si puedes. Y eso que aun no se han entregado los impresos ni han llegado los primeros errores....

De buen rollo: animo con el papeleo, y ser prudentes ahi fuera , que hacienda siempre juega sucio.


----------



## Vidar (21 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, cuando veo el jaleo de los formularios, no puedo evitar alegrarme de haber reducido el saldo para no superar los 50. A los que me decian que que problema tenia por declararlo en hacienda si era legal, les respondia que con hacienda NADA es sencillo y que mejor alejarse de ella si puedes. Y eso que aun no se han entregado los impresos ni han llegado los primeros errores....
> 
> De buen rollo: animo con el papeleo, y ser prudentes ahi fuera , que hacienda siempre juega sucio.



Tampoco hay que ahogarse en un vaso de agua, son unos impresos sencillos de cumplimentar. Mientras sean cuentas que declares también en la Renta ¿que problema hay?

En el momento que intenten utilizar esta información para otros fines, por ejemplo desbonificar el impuesto de patrimonio, es cuando si habrá que "diversificar" 

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ahogarse en un vaso de agua, son unos impresos sencillos de cumplimentar. Mientras sean cuentas que declares también en la Renta ¿que problema hay?.



No, si ni siquiera se como son los impresos, pero al leer las dudas de otros foreros sobre donde obtener el CIF del banco o que poner en noseque casilla... me ha recordado como puede llegar a agobiar la falta de información y la ambigüedad habitual de la administración como al hacer la declaración de IRPF, pero en este caso por la sensibilidad del tema y las multas aún hubiera sufrido mas...  ... por eso me alegro de haber podido rebajar el saldo, aunque si mi saldo fuera como el tuyo, igual me compensaba el sufrimiento...


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> No puedo ayudarte todavía, pues me falta el NIF de Ing. lu para poder entrar todos los datos.
> Me he preparado una plantilla y en ella tengo los datos de las 3 cuentas de SQB, tengo saldo en las 3 divisas y si el sistema me permite entrar con el mismo IBAN pues entraré. Sino me lo permite consultaré a la AEAT. De todas formas recordemos que hay 3 subcuentas, una para cada divisa. Tal vez sea la solución. Si alguien ha hecho la declaración nos podría informar.
> Un saludo



tienes mas de 50 mil euros en cada cuenta, luxemburgo y suiza? eres un campeon.

no seras hijo de un tal barcenas o diego torres?

alguien ha mirado la opción de sacar un listado de movimientos filtrando todo 2012 para que se vean todos los ingresos de intereses que han hecho y la retención??


y otra cosa, al inicio del foro alguien dijo que al darle el comprobante sellado del DD1, el funcionario de turno le comentó que tenía que pasarle a su nueva entidad (swissquote) el número de registro de la cuenta en el BdE número que está arriba del impreso DD1. alguno llegasteis a hacer esto?


----------



## Vidar (21 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, si ni siquiera se como son los impresos, pero al leer las dudas de otros foreros sobre donde obtener el CIF del banco o que poner en noseque casilla... me ha recordado como puede llegar a agobiar la falta de información y la ambigüedad habitual de la administración como al hacer la declaración de IRPF, pero en este caso por la sensibilidad del tema y las multas aún hubiera sufrido mas...  ... por eso me alegro de haber podido rebajar el saldo, aunque si mi saldo fuera como el tuyo, igual me compensaba el sufrimiento...



Eso es lo que quieren, agobiarnos con papeles "complicados" y estigmatizarnos por tener cuentas en el exterior. Pero no, se hacen los DD1, los 720 y lo que haga falta, si es necesario con asistencia de un asesor fiscal. 

El caso es poder tener los bienes a buen recaudo por que si nos asustamos no pasamos del Santander como mucho, con lo que pueda conllevar.

Tampoco es cuestión de saldos pero si el límite exento de información en el 720 son 50K no lo es en la Renta por lo que no evitas que tengan información de tus cuentas. 

Así que no hay que tener miedo, que lo sepan, aquí cuanto menos mejor y fuera de los trapicheos de los bancos españoles y de las garras del gobierno, y si quieren injustamente algo mío que vayan a Suiza a por ello con orden del juez mediante y recurso en Suiza a través (al menos allí hay protección jurídica real).

.


----------



## niño de los tanques (21 Feb 2013)

Le Fanu dijo:


> tienes mas de 50 mil euros en cada cuenta, luxemburgo y suiza? eres un campeon.
> 
> no seras hijo de un tal barcenas o diego torres?
> 
> ...



Mi padre fué honrado toda su vida. Empezó de aprendiz a los 8 años, si has leido bien a los 8 años y cuando falleció a los 54 solo había conseguido pagar los estudios de sus 2 hijos ni más ni menos. Por tanto solo compararlo con esos que has citado no te lo consiento.

Y si gracias a esos esfuerzos he conseguido ahorrar más de 50K euros después de 50 años de trabajo honrado. Ahora a los 70 temo que esos ahorros no se los pueda legar a mis hijos. Porque desaparezcan como por arte de magia.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Mi padre fué honrado toda su vida. Empezó de aprendiz a los 8 años, si has leido bien a los 8 años y cuando falleció a los 54 solo había conseguido pagar los estudios de sus 2 hijos ni más ni menos. Por tanto solo compararlo con esos que has citado no te lo consiento.
> 
> Y si gracias a esos esfuerzos he conseguido ahorrar más de 50K euros después de 50 años de trabajo honrado. Ahora a los 70 temo que esos ahorros no se los pueda legar a mis hijos. Porque desaparezcan como por arte de magia.



Ahorrar 50k en 50 años no es mucha pasta. Es algo normal.

PDT: Barcenas con 50k se limpia el culo


----------



## semanalisis (25 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ahorrar 50k en 50 años no es mucha pasta. Es algo normal.
> 
> PDT: Barcenas con 50k se limpia el culo



A mi también me parece poquísimo, con eso ni pa empezar.


----------



## frugaliano (25 Feb 2013)

Buenas, alguien sabe si desde la cuenta savings se puede enviar una transferencia fuera de la Union Europea, al mismo titular, y también por 2€ de comisión?

Gracias.


----------



## Gold-Standard (25 Feb 2013)

frugaliano dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe si desde la cuenta savings se puede enviar una transferencia fuera de la Union Europea, al mismo titular, y también por 2€ de comisión?
> 
> Gracias.



Comisión no me acuerdo pero se puede si


----------



## me voy (26 Feb 2013)

Buenas:
el NIF,confirmado por e-mail por SWQ es *CH550.1.020.415-9.*

Por cierto,¿alguien ha consultado con hacienda el tema de declarar 1 cuenta ó las 3 subcuentas?

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## Vidar (26 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Vaya lío con ésto del 720.
> Creo que éste tema merecería un hilo específico:
> Cómo rellenar el 720 y no volverse loco en el intento.
> ...





me voy dijo:


> Buenas:
> el NIF,confirmado por e-mail por SWQ es *CH550.1.020.415-9.*
> 
> Por cierto,¿alguien ha consultado con hacienda el tema de declarar 1 cuenta ó las 3 subcuentas?
> ...



Pero entonces no es como decía jullastres? con el IDE?

.


----------



## me voy (26 Feb 2013)

Pensaba que me responderían diciendo que lo correcto es poner el IDE,pero ya ves


----------



## Vidar (26 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Pensaba que me responderían diciendo que lo correcto es poner el IDE,pero ya ves



Yo haría caso a jullastres que para eso son asesores fiscales y se juegan el prestigio profesional.

Aunque quizá a hacienda le valga cualquiera de los los 2 ya que no es un dato que le sea de utilidad alguna para la comprobación de cuentas y la entidad queda identificada inequívocamente, preferiblemente pondría el IDE que eso no tiene vuelta de hoja:

"231–250 Alfanumérico NÚMERO DE IDENTIFICACIÓN FISCAL EN EL PAÍS DE RESIDENCIA FISCALSe consignará el número de identificación fiscal de las entidades declaradas en el campo anterior, asignado en el país o territorio de residencia fiscal."

.


----------



## me voy (26 Feb 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si en el modelo 720 de la AEAT, se deben especificar las tres subcuentas (1 por cada divisa, USD, CHF, EUR) o basta con declarar la suma total de las tres (convertidas en EUR)? La duda surge porque aunque SQ te divide tu cuenta en tres subcuentas (una por cada divisa), el IBAN es solo uno.
> Por otro lado, en la DD1 del Banco de España, se informó que se debería hacer una declaración por cada subcuenta (de cada divisa).
> ...



Yo hice 3 DD1 al abrir la cuenta.
Son 3 IBAN diferentes.cambian los 2 ultimos números.
00 CHF,que parece ser la madre de las demás.
01 USD
02 EURO
Las operaciones las hacemos con la cuenta 00,pero al ingresar USD ó EUR,te lo ponen en la 01 ó 02.
si ingresas en otra divisa.te lo cambian a CHF directamente y va a la cuenta 00.

En la comunicación de Enero de saldos e intereses (la de 14 pag.), en la pag 4 aparece la 00 como cuenta y la 02 como referencia.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta facilita...
Swissquote emite tarjetas de crédito o débito para los depositarios? o


----------



## Vidar (26 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Una pregunta facilita...
> Swissquote emite tarjetas de crédito o débito para los depositarios? o



Si, pero la más barata son 150 CHF/año más comisiones. 

.


----------



## eufcb5 (27 Feb 2013)

ya se que es una pregunta compleja pero cual es la cantidad maxima que recomendariais tener en SQ para diversificar riesgos que ranking ocupa el banco dentro de la banca suiza??


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Feb 2013)

Sin ir a Suíza tienes:
Dukascopy Bank
Swissquote Bank
Mig Bank
Yendo a Suíza tienes:
Credit Suisse.
UBS.
Zurich Cantonal.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> ya se que es una pregunta compleja pero cual es la cantidad maxima que recomendariais tener en SQ para diversificar riesgos que ranking ocupa el banco dentro de la banca suiza??



Mete todos tus ahorros. ::


----------



## Vidar (27 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> ya se que es una pregunta compleja pero cual es la cantidad maxima que recomendariais tener en SQ para diversificar riesgos que ranking ocupa el banco dentro de la banca suiza??





> Información de Swissquote
> 
> Se trata de un banco online Suizo listado en la ”Swiss Market Exchange” desde el año 2000 (1067586; ISIN CH0010675863).
> Tiene sede física en Gland y oficina en Zürich.
> ...



100K CHF te cubren, si quieres más seguridad los bancos cantonales cubren ilimitadamente avalados por el cantón suizo donde estén. El de Zurich es el más rico por si acaso.

.


----------



## me voy (27 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos:
He hablado con la AEAT y me han dicho que:
hay que hacer un registro por cada subcuenta (IBAN 00,01,02)
para el NIF Los 2 números son válidos
CH-550.1.020.415-9 y el IDE que es 
CHE 102.383.586

_
L’IDE en tant que numéro du registre du commerce
Le remplacement du numéro du registre du commerce à 11 chiffres (CH-123.4.567.890-1) sera effectif au 01.01.2014. Toutes les entreprises inscrites au registre du commerce et non radiées possèdent d’ores et déjà un IDE. Les entreprises radiées du registre du commerce après le 31.12.2002 sont également identifiées à l’aide d’un IDE. _

Yo pondré el CH-550.......que es el me confirmó SWQ.

A ver si esta semana termino de rellenar y enviar esta mierda.


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> He hablado con la AEAT y me han dicho que:
> hay que hacer un registro por cada subcuenta (IBAN 00,01,02)
> para el NIF Los 2 números son válidos
> ...




Todo sea por salvar los ahorros :XX:


----------



## semanalisis (27 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Todo sea por salvar los ahorros :XX:



Cuanta chunormalidad, que bien eh? Os recuerdo una cosa a los swissquoteros: VAIS A PALMAR PASTA. Luego no digais que no se os avisó. Esto huele a corrala preferentera suiza.


----------



## Vidar (27 Feb 2013)

me voy dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> He hablado con la AEAT y me han dicho que:
> hay que hacer un registro por cada subcuenta (IBAN 00,01,02)
> para el NIF Los 2 números son válidos
> ...



Vamos a ver una cosa con eso de las subcuentas, si hacienda te llama y te dice que le lleves información de lo declarado en el 720, que es lo máximo que te puede pasar, sólo le podrás llevar los "Account Statement" uno en CHF, otro en EUR y otro en USD que todos llevan el membrete del IBAN acabado en 00 y/o el "Managed Account Evaluation" a 31 de diciembre donde está todo agrupado en el IBAN acabado en 00.

Realmente es que no son subcuentas ya que no vas a tener documentación de ninguna cuenta acabada en 01, ni 02, son todas 00.

No te líes por que la AEAT no tiene acceso a información "por que si" de tu cuenta, que esto no es bankia, lo que si que te puede pedir son papeles y lo que tienes es de la cuenta IBAN * 00.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (28 Feb 2013)

1- abren cuentas en una mierda banco de suiza

2-no entienden lo que han contratado ni sus obligaciones con la hacienda de allí ni aquí.

3- la mayoría no puede llevar una conversación en inglés para aclarar cuestiones, ni su situación y tienen que recurrir a este foro de madmaxistas confiando en gente que se escuda bajo un nick diciendo una cosa y riéndose en su cara.

¿Cómo no me voy a reir? es que no puedo parar de descojonarme :XX:


----------



## Vidar (28 Feb 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> 1- abren cuentas en una mierda banco de suiza
> 
> 2-no entienden lo que han contratado ni sus obligaciones con la hacienda de allí ni aquí.
> 
> ...



1.- Un banco de mierda pero que está bajo la jurisdicción Suiza y garantiza 100.000 CHF, sólo por eso ya es mucho mejor que todos los de aquí.

2.- No hay mucho que entender, es una cuenta on-line muy similar a tu querida ING.

3.- El inglés puede ser problema para algunos pero en este foro están bien resueltas la mayoría de las dudas de manera bienintencionada.

4.- Aquí el único que se ríe de los demás eres tú, pero a ver quien ríe el último.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> 1.- Un banco de mierda pero que está bajo la jurisdicción Suiza y garantiza 100.000 CHF, sólo por eso ya es mucho mejor que todos los de aquí.
> 
> 2.- No hay mucho que entender, es una cuenta on-line muy similar a tu querida ING.
> 
> ...



*1- *Empeñarse en este banco es puro capricho. por ejemplo, ING España está protegido por el gobierno de Holanda. Ya ves que hay muchas opciones sin complicarse la vida...

*2-* mi querida ING me está dando un 4% hasta Junio. cuánto da SQ?

*3- *La realidad es que el que confía sus ahorros en cuatro iluminados de un foro de internet es un pelele sin criterio que se merece lo que le pase...

*4- *No me rio, ME DESCOJONO :XX:


----------



## Vidar (1 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *1- *Empeñarse en este banco es puro capricho. por ejemplo, ING España está protegido por el gobierno de Holanda. Ya ves que hay muchas opciones sin complicarse la vida...
> 
> *2-* mi querida ING me está dando un 4% hasta Junio. cuánto da SQ?
> 
> ...



1.- ING es lo único decente que queda aquí, así y con todo la matriz ha tenido que ser rescatada, que lo ha devuelto y bien, pero es la excepción en los bancos españoles y no deja de estar bajo los caprichos del gobierno. Tener dinero en una cuenta en Suiza avalada en 100K CHF es más seguro y eso no es discutible.

2.- Y hablabas de comprensión lectora :XX:

3.- Los cuatro iluminados de internet ofrecían la forma más sencilla de refugiar los ahorros bajo la jurisdicción suiza, una vez allí haces lo que quieras, pero al menos ya no lo tienes en ni en España, ni en la UE y si quieres ni en EUR.

4.- Yo no me voy a descojonar si les pasa algo malo a los ahorradores españoles, más bien me da pena de la gente que no toma medidas ante un Estado depredador y chanchullero.

.


----------



## hasta losss (1 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *1- *Empeñarse en este banco es puro capricho. por ejemplo, ING España está protegido por el gobierno de Holanda. Ya ves que hay muchas opciones sin complicarse la vida...
> 
> *2-* mi querida ING me está dando un 4% hasta Junio. cuánto da SQ?
> 
> ...



Tu querida ING convertirá tus ahorros en pesetas en cuanto el gobierno de España dé la orden.
Tu querida ING tarda como dos meses en dar respuesta a través del Defensor del Cliente a cualquier problema o duda que te surja, mientras que los de SQ me responden en uno o dos dias.
Tu querida ING ha bajado su depósito al 2,6% a pesar de que la recomendación del BdE no le afectaba.
Por no hablar de los extranjeros que han reclamado al FGD islandés sus ahorros y han recibido como respuesta un NO.

No me rio, ME DESCOJONO :XX:


----------



## Enterao (1 Mar 2013)

Ing en un caso de corralito estaria sometido a lo que diga Uropa...es decir a bloquear cuentas....

tu sabras el riesgo que le das a la ruptura del leuro colega..


comparar la banca suiza con la europea y no ya la hispañistani es no tener ni puta idea del asunto.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Mar 2013)

¿Alguno sabe lo que tiene firmado Suiza con la UE? empiecen por ahí.

yo si que me descojono, pero llevo años descojonándome y esperando el corralito y mientras tanto disfrutando del 4%.


----------



## el juli (1 Mar 2013)

Si ya sabemos que eres muy listo con tu 4%... pero deja en paz a los que toman otras decisiones...


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> 1- abren cuentas en una mierda banco de suiza
> 
> 2-no entienden lo que han contratado ni sus obligaciones con la hacienda de allí ni aquí.
> 
> ...



Ya somos dos, miseria humana es lo que se ve aqui.


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Tu querida ING convertirá tus ahorros en pesetas en cuanto el gobierno de España dé la orden.
> Tu querida ING tarda como dos meses en dar respuesta a través del Defensor del Cliente a cualquier problema o duda que te surja, mientras que los de SQ me responden en uno o dos dias.
> Tu querida ING ha bajado su depósito al 2,6% a pesar de que la recomendación del BdE no le afectaba.
> Por no hablar de los extranjeros que han reclamado al FGD islandés sus ahorros y han recibido como respuesta un NO.
> ...



ME LA JUEGO CONTIGO A QUE TE METERE UN OWNED COMO UNA CATEDRAL EN EL AÑO 2014, 2015 Y 2016 Y NO SIGO PORQUE SI NO ES MUY AMPLIO A QUE EL ESCENARIO QUE PLANTEAS JAMÁS SE DA. Te diré una cosa: *VAS A PALMAR PASTA POR HACER CHORRADAS COMO METER DINERO EN ESTE BANKITO*


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe lo que tiene firmado Suiza con la UE? empiecen por ahí.
> 
> yo si que me descojono, pero llevo años descojonándome y esperando el corralito y mientras tanto disfrutando del 4%.



Ya somos dos, estoy cansado de repartir owneds a diestro y siniestro. Soy un owneador profesional y economista solidario fue de mis primeras victimas.


----------



## Enterao (2 Mar 2013)

suiza tiene firmado el acuerdo ese sobre impuestos con la ue . pero nada de tocar la pasta .
si decides pagar los impuestos a suiza en vez de aqui tienes la confidencialidad asegurada. que sale mas caro ..pos si ...pero es lo que hay..

otra historia es revelar al bde las cuentas...ahi ya claro , te desvelas tu solo...
pero hay maneras...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2013)

Vais a tener que fumigar este hilo. Se os está llenando de banqueros patriotas con riñonera.


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

sr.mojón dijo:


> vais a tener que fumigar este hilo. Se os está llenando de banqueros patriotas con riñonera.



*vas a palmar pasta*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> *vas a palmar pasta*



¿Cómo van los EREs en las oficinitas? Estoy seguro de que cada vez que veis entrar por la puerta a un jubilidado con un trescuartos os hacéis caquita en los pantalones Olot style. Ya era hora de que el miedo cambiase de bando.

Y no se preocupe por mis ahorros. Están muy lejos de sus sucias manazas.


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cómo van los EREs en las oficinitas? Estoy seguro de que cada vez que veis entrar por la puerta a un jubilidado con un trescuartos os hacéis caquita en los pantalones Olot style. Ya era hora de que el miedo cambiase de bando.
> 
> Y no se preocupe por mis ahorros. Están muy lejos de sus sucias manazas.



Los eres me la suda. Y mis ahorros e inversiones van viento en popa. Me descojono mientras gano dinero de los pringaos que visitan este hilo.


----------



## Rexter (2 Mar 2013)

Cada uno es libre de llevarse su dinero a donde quiera. Si crees que la situación va a empeorar llevatelo fuera, si crees que vamos a resistir que lo deje. De todos modos los que dicen que pierdes dinero tan poco es para tanto, el interés que dan si tienes la cuenta en euros es de un 0.85%, es poco pero no cobran comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta. Como mucho estás dejando de ganar del entorno de un 1%


----------



## eufcb5 (2 Mar 2013)

Aunque tengo cuenta abierta estoy sorprendido que haya foreros.que tengan mas d 50000 euros en SQ


----------



## semanalisis (2 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Aunque tengo cuenta abierta estoy sorprendido que haya foreros.que tengan mas d 50000 euros en SQ




Vaya mariconada esa cantidad, mejor un banco más serio.


----------



## Rexter (2 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Aunque tengo cuenta abierta estoy sorprendido que haya foreros.que tengan mas d 50000 euros en SQ



Con esa cantidad mejor pillas el coche, tren o avión y te plantas en alguno banco cantonal como el de Zurich y ya está. Son los bancos más seguros del mundo y ahí no se andan con chorradas. Eso sí en muchos 50.000 es la cantidad mínima para abrir una cuenta y supongo que te mirarán por encima del hombro.


----------



## minosabe (3 Mar 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Con esa cantidad mejor pillas el coche, tren o avión y te plantas en alguno banco cantonal como el de Zurich y ya está. Son los bancos más seguros del mundo y ahí no se andan con chorradas. Eso sí en muchos 50.000 es la cantidad mínima para abrir una cuenta y supongo que te mirarán por encima del hombro.



Como veo que estoy entre potentados "de boquilla", deciros que 50k en sw no es ninguna barbaridad si no representa más del 10 o 15% de tu reserva líquida. En cuanto a lo de los cantonales, ejem..., con 50k en Suiza sólo te abren cuenta los bancos caídos en desgracia, es decir, UBS y CS, porque los demás, por ejemplo el Zurcher, te pide 100k mínimo y no te ofrece nada, salvo unas comisiones que echan para atrás al más pintado y que no merecen la pena si no es que mantienes mucho más que esa cantidad.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Aunque tengo cuenta abierta estoy sorprendido que haya foreros.que tengan mas d 50000 euros en SQ



el 4% de 50.000€ = 2000€ en bancos como ING que lo ofreció durante el 2012.


ME DESCOJONO! ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> el 4% de 50.000€ = 2000€ en bancos como ING que lo ofreció durante el 2012.
> 
> 
> ME DESCOJONO! ::



El 1% de 50.000€ = 500€ que sería la diferencia que tienes que pagar a cambio de mantener tu dinero en Swissquote, después de que el Banco de España hiciera la "recomendación" de reducir los intereses en los depósitos.

La prima de muchos seguros de vehículos sale incluso más cara sin llegar a cubrir la totalidad del principal en caso de siniestro total (salida del euro=siniestro total).


----------



## perico30 (3 Mar 2013)

Moderador por orden, que el foro no vaya a perder su prestigio porque algunos no saben argumentar sin despreciar e insultar. Que si somos pringaos, que si peleles, que si los bancos suizos son una mierda... Que asco de personas tienen que ser en la calle viendo la actitud cobarde que toman aquí.


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Mar 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Moderador por orden, que el foro no vaya a perder su prestigio porque algunos no saben argumentar sin despreciar e insultar. Que si somos pringaos, que si peleles, que si los bancos suizos son una mierda... Que asco de personas tienen que ser en la calle viendo la actitud cobarde que toman aquí.



el único cobarde que da asco eres tu al insultar a la gente lo que fomentas es hablar de otra cosa en lugar del tema del hilo así que deberías callarte la boca.


----------



## Gorroto (4 Mar 2013)

No le falta razon a Euroburbuja en lo que dice... llevar el dinero a un banco de Suiza, o del Congo Belga, sin conocer nada del mismo, sin ni tan siquiera entender quizas toda la documentacion que precisa, con un monton de comisiones etc es bastante temerario.

Una vez dicho esto, imagino que a la gente que meta ahi la pasta le importa un rabano el que no tenga rentabilidad y asumen altos costes en esas cuentas y una elevada complejidad, a cambio de la unica cuestion de la seguridad de su pasta.

Para los que tenemos 4 duros mal puestos, desconocemos el mercado financiero y los bancos, y nos pueden abrasar a comisiones desde un banco que esta lejos y no conoces mas que por una pagina web y un numero de telefono y te contesta una señorita en aleman de un canton suizo... da bastante yu-yu


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Mar 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> No le falta razon a Euroburbuja en lo que dice... llevar el dinero a un banco de Suiza, o del Congo Belga, sin conocer nada del mismo, sin ni tan siquiera entender quizas toda la documentacion que precisa, con un monton de comisiones etc es bastante temerario.
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, imagino que a la gente que meta ahi la pasta le importa un rabano el que no tenga rentabilidad y *asumen altos costes en esas cuentas y una elevada complejidad*, a cambio de la unica cuestion de la seguridad de su pasta.
> 
> Para los que tenemos 4 duros mal puestos, desconocemos el mercado financiero y los bancos, y nos pueden abrasar a comisiones desde un banco que esta lejos y no conoces mas que por una pagina web y un numero de telefono y te contesta una señorita en aleman de un canton suizo... da bastante yu-yu



Su comentario me parece inteligente y moderado, solo aclararía (porqué por el contenido queda claro que lo desconoce) que las comisiones son prácticamente nulas (muy inferiores a la mayoría de bancos españoles) y la "complejidad" equivalente a cualquier cuenta on-line española. 

Pero sí, a diferencia de los trolles del hilo, usted a sido lo suficientemente rápido para entender que los que hemos llevado el dinero a SwissQuote y/o a ING.lu priorizamos la tranquilidad a una (baja) rentabilidad.


----------



## Vidar (4 Mar 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> No le falta razon a Euroburbuja en lo que dice... llevar el dinero a un banco de Suiza, o del Congo Belga, sin conocer nada del mismo, sin ni tan siquiera entender quizas toda la documentacion que precisa, con un monton de comisiones etc es bastante temerario.
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, imagino que a la gente que meta ahi la pasta le importa un rabano el que no tenga rentabilidad y asumen altos costes en esas cuentas y una elevada complejidad, a cambio de la unica cuestion de la seguridad de su pasta.
> 
> Para los que tenemos 4 duros mal puestos, desconocemos el mercado financiero y los bancos, y nos pueden abrasar a comisiones desde un banco que esta lejos y no conoces mas que por una pagina web y un numero de telefono y te contesta una señorita en aleman de un canton suizo... da bastante yu-yu



Hay muchas menos pegas de las que crees, quizá la rentabilidad en cuenta corriente sea la única real de las que dices. Puedes tener oficinas, atención personal en español, sin comisiones y ofrecen más servicios de los que da un banco español.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Su comentario me parece inteligente y moderado, solo aclararía (porqué por el contenido queda claro que lo desconoce) que las comisiones son prácticamente nulas (muy inferiores a la mayoría de bancos españoles) y la "complejidad" equivalente a cualquier cuenta on-line española.
> 
> Pero sí, a diferencia de los trolles del hilo, usted a sido lo suficientemente rápido para entender que los que hemos llevado el dinero a SwissQuote y/o a ING.lu priorizamos la tranquilidad a una (baja) rentabilidad.



Lo que queda claro es que ustedes recomiendan llevar el dinero allí pese a todos los inconvenientes y yo recomiendo ING al 4% que ahora no lo ofrece pero el que me ha hecho caso está como yo disfrutando de un interés del 4% en lugar de perder dinero y tiempo en este minibanco.


----------



## Gorroto (4 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Su comentario me parece inteligente y moderado, solo aclararía (porqué por el contenido queda claro que lo desconoce) que las comisiones son prácticamente nulas (muy inferiores a la mayoría de bancos españoles) y la "complejidad" equivalente a cualquier cuenta on-line española.
> 
> Pero sí, a diferencia de los trolles del hilo, usted a sido lo suficientemente rápido para entender que los que hemos llevado el dinero a SwissQuote y/o a ING.lu priorizamos la tranquilidad a una (baja) rentabilidad.



Efectivamente desconozco si las comisiones son bajas, he supuesto que eran altas y más para no residentes, y respecto de la complejidad la he supuesto por comentarios de otros foreros.

Desde luego no me parece ni mucho menos un error, de hecho no debe serlo si la mayoria de los españoles con dinero y asesores de todo tipo hacen lo que hacen ustedes :rolleye::rolleye:, pero creo que es una opcion para un determinado sector de la población muy concreto.


----------



## perico30 (4 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> el único cobarde que da asco eres tu al insultar a la gente lo que fomentas es hablar de otra cosa en lugar del tema del hilo así que deberías callarte la boca.



¿Tanto odias a los que quieren proteger su dinero fuera? o igual que no te hagan caso te llena la sangre de ira.

Hasta miedo das chico, como te encuentres a alguien en la calle que te diga que tiene el dinero fuera lo inflas a oostias, y perdona el idioma, pero por lo que veo es el único que entiendes.

Es la falta de educación que tienes lo que molesta a la mayoría, siento hasta vergüenza contestarte, así que discúlpame, si no lo vuelvo hacer, tampoco quiero ensuciar el hilo. Si no tuvieras esa actitud tan degradante, igual se te tendría más en cuenta cuando debates, yo por lo menos.

Este fin de semana pasado alerta roja por fuertes vientos y lluvia, por si acaso, cierro puertas y ventanas e intento no salir de casa por SEGURIDAD, cosas del ser humano... que siempre busca PROTEGERSE.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Mar 2013)

La unión monetaria crea desigualdad social.
La desigualdad social crea revueltas y los votos se van a los extremos.
Las revueltas y los votos extremistas harán que se rompa el euro.
Si se rompe el euro se producirá un corralito.
Si se produce el corralito, se devaluarán los euros españoles a neopesetas.
Merece la pena sacarlo de España y pagar comisiones?
Depende.
Nadie sabe si el euro romperá en cien años o el año que viene, todo depende de la mierda que la sociedad está dispuesta a tragar antes de cansarse del robo en su poder adquisitivo vía recortes/impuestos/paro galopante/inmigración masiva. ::


----------



## angek (4 Mar 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> No le falta razon a Euroburbuja en lo que dice... llevar el dinero a un banco de Suiza, o del Congo Belga, sin conocer nada del mismo, sin ni tan siquiera entender quizas toda la documentacion que precisa, con un monton de comisiones etc es bastante temerario.
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, imagino que a la gente que meta ahi la pasta le importa un rabano el que no tenga rentabilidad y asumen altos costes en esas cuentas y una elevada complejidad, a cambio de la unica cuestion de la seguridad de su pasta.
> 
> Para los que tenemos 4 duros mal puestos, desconocemos el mercado financiero y los bancos, y nos pueden abrasar a comisiones desde un banco que esta lejos y no conoces mas que por una pagina web y un numero de telefono y te contesta una señorita en aleman de un canton suizo... da bastante yu-yu



Hombre, en mi caso no es muy diferente con un banco español. 

Porque ¿Quién sabe qué hará Banesto si llega un bailout o un fallout o un burnout?


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Mar 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> ¿Tanto odias a los que quieren proteger su dinero fuera? o igual que no te hagan caso te llena la sangre de ira.
> 
> Hasta miedo das chico, como te encuentres a alguien en la calle que te diga que tiene el dinero fuera lo inflas a oostias, y perdona el idioma, pero por lo que veo es el único que entiendes.
> 
> ...




sabes leer? no has visto quién insultó primero? pues deberías recriminar al otro forero en lugar de a mí, yo simplemente me defiendo.

Ya ves que bocazas has sido.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Mar 2013)

angek dijo:


> Hombre, en mi caso no es muy diferente con un banco español.
> Porque ¿Quién sabe qué hará Banesto si llega un bailout o un fallout o un burnout?



Cierto, encuentro gracioso el que se hable tanto de las clausulas del banco extranjero que no hemos leído/entendido, cuando nadie se lee/entiende las clausulas de los bancos españoles. Podría decir que puestos a "fiarme a ciegas" lo hago antes de un banco de Luxemburgo o Suiza que de uno Español, pero no me hace falta ya que precisamente los contratos bancarios de SWQ y ING.LU son los únicos que me he molestado en leer por las implicaciones fiscales/testamentarias.


----------



## LLainiav (4 Mar 2013)

Una preguntilla, yo abri la cuenta en swissquote pero la tengo a cero, presenté en su día el dd1, tengo que declararla también a hacienda o no??


----------



## niño de los tanques (4 Mar 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una preguntilla, yo abri la cuenta en swissquote pero la tengo a cero, presenté en su día el dd1, tengo que declararla también a hacienda o no??



Entiendo que te refieres al mod. 720. Dependerá de si los saldos en otras cuentas o bienes en el extranjero superen los 50k euros. 
Si esa cuenta es tu único bien en el extranjero, no tienes que cumplimentar el 720.


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Mar 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una preguntilla, yo abri la cuenta en swissquote pero la tengo a cero, presenté en su día el dd1, tengo que declararla también a hacienda o no??



Sólo hay que rellenar el modelo 720 de Hacienda cuando la suma de saldos de todas las cuentas que tengas en el extranjero supere los 50.000 €, o bien a fecha 31 de diciembre, o bien el saldo medio del último trimestre del año.
Los valores, acciones, fondos de inversión y similares computan aparte hasta un máximo de otros 50.000 €.


----------



## eufcb5 (4 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> La unión monetaria crea desigualdad social.
> La desigualdad social crea revueltas y los votos se van a los extremos.
> Las revueltas y los votos extremistas harán que se rompa el euro.
> Si se rompe el euro se producirá un corralito.
> ...



Yo he pensado tambien que en caso de ruptura del euro pueden pasar 2 cosas que sea la ruptura total en cuyo caso pasariamos a tener francos luxemburgueses y suizos mucho mas altos al cambio a las neopesetas lo ve usted como yo??si es parcial creo que estara sin duda en el nucleo duro estara luxemburgo


----------



## semanalisis (4 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Yo he pensado tambien que en caso de ruptura del euro pueden pasarr 2 cosas que sea la rupturatotal en cuyo caso pasariamos a tener francos luxemburgueses y suizos mucho mas altos al cambio a las neopesetas lo ve usted como yo??si es parcial creo questara sin duda en el nucleo duroestara luxemburgo



Si os sentís mejor así, pues bien. Si considerais que es más seguro estar en este mini banco, pues adelante. Cualquiera sabe la legislación que se montará si es que alguna vez hay una corrala (demasiada obsesión veo yo con Argentina).


----------



## eufcb5 (4 Mar 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Si os sentís mejor así, pues bien. Si considerais que es más seguro estar en este mini banco, pues adelante. Cualquiera sabe la legislación que se montará si es que alguna vez hay una corrala (demasiada obsesión veo yo con Argentina).



hay que diversificar cuanto mas mejor


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> hay que diversificar cuanto mas mejor



hay que diversificar pero con cabeza e intentando rentabilizar los ahorros, y depositar el dinero en mierdabanco SQ solo se consigue ser mas pobre y complicarse la vida.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Mar 2013)

Swissquote tiene MT4, el día que ING tenga ese soporte me haré la cuenta con ellos. ::


----------



## angek (5 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, que aunque vayamos a palmar pasta, hay algunos lindos augurios. 








Edit: ¡Qué gracia!. La expresión "media(punto)tumblr(punto)com" se la pasa el foro por la punta. 

En fin. Se veía una curva con la cotización del CHF. Imagino que muchos de los swissquoteros tendran parte del parné en francos.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Swissquote tiene MT4, el día que ING tenga ese soporte me haré la cuenta con ellos. ::



¿Osea que crees que SQ es mejor banco que ING? 

lo que hace la ignorancia...::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ¿Osea que crees que SQ es mejor banco que ING?
> 
> lo que hace la ignorancia...::



Yo sólo creo que como soy trader necesito una MT4 para operar.
ING no me proporciona ese servicio.


----------



## eufcb5 (5 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Swissquote tiene MT4, el día que ING tenga ese soporte me haré la cuenta con ellos. ::



Podria usted explicar a los profanos??


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Podria usted explicar a los profanos??



Swissquote > Plataformas Forex > Metatrader 4 (MT4)


----------



## semanalisis (5 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hay que diversificar pero con cabeza e intentando rentabilizar los ahorros, y depositar el dinero en mierdabanco SQ solo se consigue ser mas pobre y complicarse la vida.



Alabado sea euroburbuja, la persona más CABAL DE BURBUJA INFO.


----------



## maragold (6 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hay que diversificar pero con cabeza e intentando rentabilizar los ahorros, y depositar el dinero en mierdabanco SQ solo se consigue ser mas pobre y complicarse la vida.





semanalisis dijo:


> Alabado sea euroburbuja, la persona más CABAL DE BURBUJA INFO.



Pero de cuánto capital habláis??? Entiendo que de poco (menos de 50.000€).

Si tienes 500.000€ y lo tienes todo en banquitos españoles... :cook:


----------



## eufcb5 (7 Mar 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Pero de cuánto capital habláis??? Entiendo que de poco (menos de 50.000€).
> 
> Si tienes 500.000€ y lo tienes todo en banquitos españoles... :cook:



euroburbuja es un troll baneado por la mitad de swissquoteros por si no lo sabias


----------



## euroburbuja (7 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> euroburbuja es un troll baneado por la mitad de swissquoteros por si no lo sabias



te equivocas, tu padre es el troll del foro, el y tu madre son la familia troll feliz, son felices por tener un hijo troll como eres tu


----------



## ProfePaco (7 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> euroburbuja es un troll baneado por la mitad de swissquoteros por si no lo sabias



y los foreros siguen jodiéndonos citando al troll ese.

POR FAVOR, NO CITAR AL TROLL.

GRACIAS


----------



## euroburbuja (7 Mar 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> y los foreros siguen jodiéndonos citando al troll ese.
> 
> POR FAVOR, NO CITAR AL TROLL.
> 
> GRACIAS



Es que soy mas interesante que el tema del hilo y me salen admiradores.

Por ellos cree el club de fans :XX:

PDT: Que asco de avatar tienes. Demuestra tu mal gusto ::


----------



## 0absoluto (8 Mar 2013)

A la hora de realizar la declaración de la renta, y/o patrimonio habrá que tener en cuenta que el convenio de Doble Imposición suscrito entre España y Suiza fué actualizado el més pasado (el 15/Feb/2013). 
Han cambiado bastantes artículos, pero quizá el más relevante es el Artículo 7 de la página 4:*Tratado España/Suiza*


----------



## euroburbuja (8 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> A la hora de realizar la declaración de la renta, y/o patrimonio habrá que tener en cuenta que el convenio de Doble Imposición suscrito entre España y Suiza fué actualizado el més pasado (el 15/Feb/2013).
> Han cambiado bastantes artículos, pero quizá el más relevante es el Artículo 7 de la página 4:*Tratado España/Suiza*



Así me gusta, que estudies y estudies...

Tener cuenta en SQ parece que os trae dolores de cabeza.... :XX:


----------



## eufcb5 (8 Mar 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> y los foreros siguen jodiéndonos citando al troll ese.
> 
> POR FAVOR, NO CITAR AL TROLL.
> 
> GRACIAS



Solo por ayudar a forero novato


----------



## nekcab (9 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> A la hora de realizar la declaración de la renta, y/o patrimonio habrá que tener en cuenta que el convenio de Doble Imposición suscrito entre España y Suiza fué actualizado el més pasado (el 15/Feb/2013).
> Han cambiado bastantes artículos, pero quizá el más relevante es el Artículo 7 de la página 4:*Tratado España/Suiza*



Resalto el caso más habitual:



Acuerdo Hispano-Suizo dijo:


> El artículo 23 (Disposiciones para evitar la doble imposición) del Convenio se sustituye por las
> siguientes disposiciones:
> «1.
> En España, la doble imposición se evitará bien de conformidad con las disposiciones de
> ...



Lo que me llama poderosamente la atención por ejemplo, es que cuando mencionan la exención de impuestos, solo hablan de aquellos exentos en ESPAÑA (pais conocido por sus grandes exenciones -comparativamente respecto a Suiza- .... ¡¡¡¡donde va a parar joiga!!!! ). Pero cuando hablan de deducciones de impuestos, ponen como referencia tope el SUIZO (más alto que el tipo medio español, que, frente al poderoso 35% Suizo de NO-RESIDENTES evidentemente nos deja en desventaja).

Joder, pierdes.... o pierdes.


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Mar 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> ... llevar el dinero a un banco de Suiza, o del Congo Belga, sin conocer nada del mismo, sin ni tan siquiera entender quizas toda la documentacion que precisa, con un monton de comisiones etc es bastante temerario.



Sí, es temerario... es mucho más seguro ir a la sucursal de Bankia más cercana de casa; seguro que el director, que le conocerás de toda la vida te ofrecerá productos finacieros fiables (e.g. "preferentes"); es decir, un banco solvente que no necesita ningún tipo de rescate financiero. Si, es cierto, es temerario confiar en un banco suizo.


----------



## euroburbuja (13 Mar 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Sí, es temerario... es mucho más seguro ir a la sucursal de Bankia más cercana de casa; seguro que el director, que le conocerás de toda la vida te ofrecerá productos finacieros fiables (e.g. "preferentes"); es decir, un banco solvente que no necesita ningún tipo de rescate financiero. Si, es cierto, es temerario confiar en un banco suizo.



No mezcles churros con patatas. Aquí se habla de meter el dinero en cuenta bancaria y esto está garantizado en toda la banca española y suiza, en esta última menos porque en España son 100.000€ y en suiza son francos, pero lo que se refiere es el mierdainteres que te da SQ. cuánto te da? :XX:

Afortunadamente en España todavía hay gente disfrutando del 4% de interés en sus depósitos y los acojonaos que se fueron a SQ son cada vez mas pobres y encima no duermen por las noches porque tienen el dinero en un banco sin entender correctamente su situación, con poca capacidad de defensa ya que no pueden comunicarse correctamente por no saber inglés y con la angustia de lo que se les viene encima: Hacienda española. 

:XX: me DESCOJONO


----------



## semanalisis (13 Mar 2013)

¿Ha llegado ya le corralito? ¿Hemos salido del euro? Es que no estoy al día. He visto algo de una fumata negra. ¿Están planeando la ruptura de la Unión Europea y el corralito argentino por doquier esos que dicen ser cardenales?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No mezcles churros con patatas. Aquí se habla de meter el dinero en cuenta bancaria y esto está garantizado en toda la banca española y suiza, en esta última menos porque en España son 100.000€ y en suiza son francos, pero lo que se refiere es el mierdainteres que te da SQ. cuánto te da? :XX:
> 
> Afortunadamente en España todavía hay gente disfrutando del 4% de interés en sus depósitos y los acojonaos que se fueron a SQ son cada vez mas pobres y encima no duermen por las noches porque tienen el dinero en un banco sin entender correctamente su situación, con poca capacidad de defensa ya que no pueden comunicarse correctamente por no saber inglés y con la angustia de lo que se les viene encima: Hacienda española.
> 
> :XX: me DESCOJONO



¿ Entonces según tú Ejpagñah se sale del € ó No ?...:rolleye:...ilumíname un poco Wapísimo...8::X:cook:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Mar 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> ¿Ha llegado ya le corralito? ¿Hemos salido del euro? Es que no estoy al día. He visto algo de una fumata negra. ¿Están planeando la ruptura de la Unión Europea y el corralito argentino por doquier esos que dicen ser cardenales?



¿Ya tenemos una hacienda única en europa? ¿Un sistema de transferencia de renta adecuado? ¿Un idioma común quizás? ¿Ejército propio tal vez? ¿Nos apoya la historia, negando el fracaso anterior de una unión casi calcada a la actual como fue la Unión Monetaria Latina?


----------



## euroburbuja (13 Mar 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ya tenemos una hacienda única en europa? ¿Un sistema de transferencia de renta adecuado? ¿Un idioma común quizás? ¿Ejército propio tal vez? ¿Nos apoya la historia, negando el fracaso anterior de una unión casi calcada a la actual como fue la Unión Monetaria Latina?



Tenemos un banco central europeo, tenemos la unión bancaria, supervisor bancario... y por supuesto que tenemos convenios fiscales.

leete este enlace:

Pacto del Euro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Pacto Fiscal Europeo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Le recomiendo un poco de lectura y buscador para saber lo que habla.

Dubitativo, para ti la misma receta responde a tu pregunta.


----------



## semanalisis (13 Mar 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ya tenemos una hacienda única en europa? ¿Un sistema de transferencia de renta adecuado? ¿Un idioma común quizás? ¿Ejército propio tal vez? ¿Nos apoya la historia, negando el fracaso anterior de una unión casi calcada a la actual como fue la Unión Monetaria Latina?



De momento si vas al supermercado o al bar, ten en cuenta que no van a aceptar tus latunes como medio de pago, mientras no te vayas fuera de la eurozona tienes que pagar en euros. A ver lo que dura el OWNED.


----------



## me voy (13 Mar 2013)

En fin, resulta curioso.4 días sin un post y de repente aparece:¡¡ EUROKAPULLO!!. 
Te aburres mucho chaval.
¿Qué haces escribiendo posts a las 7 de la mañana en algo que no te importa? 
Vete al guano con tu 4 por ciento.


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Mar 2013)

me voy dijo:


> En fin, resulta curioso.4 días sin un post y de repente aparece:¡¡ EUROKAPULLO!!.
> Te aburres mucho chaval.
> ¿Qué haces escribiendo posts a las 7 de la mañana en algo que no te importa?
> Vete al guano con tu 4 por ciento.



Otro euroburfans ::. Pasa por el club de fans e identifícate en lugar de ensuciar este hilo. aquí la gente está preocupada por hacienda o tirándose de los pelos por haber hecho caso a 4 muertos de hambre 

Con mi 4% lo que hago es irme a Riviera Maya vacaciones y algún capricho mas. ::

¿tu con lo que te da SQ qué haces? :XX:


----------



## vicenmadrid (15 Mar 2013)

Estimados foreros,

el 13 de marzo de 2013, nos comenta un forero (afamado defensor de la Unión Europea y de sus organismos como el Banco Central Europeo, y a la vez, gran crítico de la apertura de cuentas en el extranjero) que leamos algo acerca del Pacto del Euro como prueba de la fortaleza de las instituciones europeas, sobre todo bancarias; y nos recomienda un artículo de Wikipedia sobre dicho Pacto del Euro. Bien, pues vayamos y leamos...

*"Pacto del Euro es el acuerdo que la Unión Europea ha decidido a ratificar en junio de 2011 con el objetivo de detener la crisis en la deuda nacional de varios países de la eurozona, y que supondría un paso más hacia las condiciones del Pacto de estabilidad y crecimiento de 1997"*
Pues, si, es verdad, van por buen camino. El pacto de crecimiento es de 1997 y ahora estamos en 2013... es decir, han transcurrido unos...¿16 años? Si, más o menos, 16 años, y es cierto ¡Qué gran crecimiento hemos obtenido gracias a ese pacto de crecimiento!
Pero sigamos con el artículo recomendado por nuestro gran forero
*"El pacto ha sido duramente criticado por sindicatos, grupos sociales y grupos de izquierda ya que las medidas supondrían reformar el sistema de pensiones y de prestaciones sociales, reduciendo los derechos de la población"*
SIN COMENTARIOS
Sigamos un poco más sobre el pacto susodicho; el objetivo es:
*"una mayor estabilidad financiera, en unos Estados menos endeudados y en un crecimiento económico más sostenible"*
...¿para cuándo? ¿para el año 3000?

un saludo


----------



## hagase_la_luz (16 Mar 2013)

CORRALITO y un 10% de QUITA a los depositantes en Europa
16 de marzo del 2013 a las 8:59
¿Sacarás tu dinero de los bancos? ¿Habrá corrali

Leer más: CORRALITO y un 10% de QUITA a los depositantes en Europa | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


----------



## mecaweto (16 Mar 2013)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> CORRALITO y un 10% de QUITA a los depositantes en Europa
> 16 de marzo del 2013 a las 8:59
> ¿Sacarás tu dinero de los bancos? ¿Habrá corrali
> 
> Leer más: CORRALITO y un 10% de QUITA a los depositantes en Europa | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos



Que bien dormirán los swissquoteros chipriotas esta noche...


----------



## serhost (16 Mar 2013)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que bien dormirán los swissquoteros chipriotas esta noche...



Siempre se deja algo en los bancos locales.

Euroburbuja ¡yo te invoco! ¡ven a trolear a este hilo que hay gente que pretende ser antipatriota y llevarse sus dineros a donde no les paguen el 4%!

La verdad es que por un 1.75% y después de esta noticia, me estoy releyendo el cómo contratar en sq y viendo el formulario de registro.

Menos mal que hablo bien inglés y un poquito de alemán


----------



## nekcab (16 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Siempre se deja algo en los bancos locales.
> 
> Euroburbuja ¡yo te invoco! ¡ven a trolear a este hilo que hay gente que pretende ser antipatriota y llevarse sus dineros a donde no les paguen el 4%!
> 
> ...



¡¡¡¡Yo también te invoco Euroburbuja!!!!... ¡¡¡¡DEDÍCANOS UNO DE TUS TROLLS TRANQUIMAZINES!!!

Joder, me acordé de él al leer la noticia del corralito...


----------



## ProfePaco (16 Mar 2013)

euroburbujaaaaaaaa

euroburbujaaaaaaa

¿dónde estás, chiquitín?

yo ya tengo las cuentas abiertas en Suiza y Luxemburgo, corre, date prisa en abrirlas...


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Mar 2013)

Vaya zasca.


----------



## serhost (16 Mar 2013)

No puedo resistirme a parafrasear a de Niro: Vamos burbujita ¿por qué no enseñas la colita?

Que conste que no creo que ninguno de los extremos sea bueno. Está bien tener alguna cuenta abierta "por si acaso" y está bien diversificar, pero tampoco consiste en caer en la total locura: todo fuera, aquí ¡ni la tarjeta!


----------



## cernicalus (16 Mar 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> ¿Ha llegado ya le corralito? ¿Hemos salido del euro? Es que no estoy al día. He visto algo de una fumata negra. ¿Están planeando la ruptura de la Unión Europea y el corralito argentino por doquier esos que dicen ser cardenales?



¡Caramba, tiene usted más capacidad profética que el nuevo Papa!

Pues sí, con la llegada de Francisco el Jesuita, ya empiezan los primeros corralitos (y confiscaciones) en la UE. De todas maneras, Chipre (como otros Estados Miembros meridionales) es casi más un país africano que europeo, por mucho que esté en la UE. Si algún ciudadano EUROpeo está leyendo, que no se preocupe demasiado... No creo que la moda de confiscaciones y corralitos se extienda más al norte de los Pirineos... o


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Mar 2013)

Algun swissquotero me puede explicar el proceso para sacar una tarjeta visa del banco gracias ya tengo cuenta lo que no se es si hace falta tener una cantidad minima


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Mar 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> euroburbujaaaaaaaa
> 
> euroburbujaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Debe estar rellenando los impresos hay ese 4 del que vacilaba


----------



## hagase_la_luz (16 Mar 2013)

no mentéis a la bestia, que ya bastante enturbiado está el hilo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Mar 2013)

¿Ha pasado ya por este hilo el limpialefas de semanalisis a recoger su owned?


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Algun swissquotero me puede explicar el proceso para sacar una tarjeta visa del banco gracias ya tengo cuenta lo que no se es si hace falta tener una cantidad minima



Necesitas tener una cuenta de trading y que en todo momento el saldo de la cuenta sea mayor o igual al doble del límite de la tarjeta.
Viene detallado en ésta página: Tarjetas de Crédito en SQB

Pero las condiciones no son nada atractivas:
- Cuota anual de mantenimiento de 150 euros.
- 3.5% de comisión en las retiradas de efectivo de los cajeros (minimo 7 euros)


----------



## Rick Deckard (17 Mar 2013)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que bien dormirán los swissquoteros chipriotas esta noche...



Y los que tenían su dinero en las sucursales griegas:

_"La decisión del Eurogrupo excluye explícitamente los depósitos en sucursales de los bancos chipriotas en Grecia"_
Las sucursales de los tres bancos chipriotas que operan en Grecia serán absorbidas - 20minutos.es

El problema es... ¿La próxima decisión del eurogrupo también excluirá los depósitos de los españoles en bancos suizos o luxemburgueses del impuesto extraordinario?

Recapitulemos... Primero esto:
Suiza levanta desde hoy el secreto bancario y entregará todos los datos de cuentas a España

Luego esto:
La norma que elimina el secreto bancario en la lucha contra el fraude fiscal entra en vigor el 1 de enero

Y ahora lo de Chipre... Aquí se esta preparando algo gordo y el tener cuentas en suiza o luxemburgo ya no se si es escapatoria.

Si nuestros caciques locales nos quieren robar el 10% de todas las cuentas y depósitos de residentes en España solo tienen que pedir a suiza o luxemburgo la información de esas cuentas y luego exigirnos el 10% de lo que tengamos ahí vía declaración de la renta, embargo de nomina o lo que quieran.

Y eso esperando que se prepara un impuestazo y no un euro para los países del sur.

¿Única escapatoria tener el dinero en otras divisas, oro o acciones (no españolas por supuesto) y si puede ser operando desde un banco suizo mejor?

Quizás estoy un poco emparanoiado pero es que empiezo a ver que se juntan demasiadas piezas. Chipre ha sido un experimento, es solo el principio.


----------



## nekcab (17 Mar 2013)

Rick Deckard dijo:


> "...
> ¿Única escapatoria tener el dinero en otras divisas, oro o acciones (no españolas por supuesto) y *si puede ser operando desde un banco suizo mejor*?
> ...."



Efesstivamente, ese es ya el último paso en la desesperada huída.

Bueno, el último... ultimo: huir junto a tu dinero (se acaba el mangoneo del Estado por la tangente)


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (17 Mar 2013)

Rick Deckard dijo:


> Y los que tenían su dinero en las sucursales griegas:
> 
> _"La decisión del Eurogrupo excluye explícitamente los depósitos en sucursales de los bancos chipriotas en Grecia"_
> Las sucursales de los tres bancos chipriotas que operan en Grecia serán absorbidas - 20minutos.es
> ...



Suiza no lo permitiría. No se preocupe. Algo así tendría que votarse en referéndum y los suizos no son tontos


----------



## IzsI (17 Mar 2013)

viendo como ha ido bajando la rentabilidad en euros de la cuenta, cuando empecé con Swissquote rondaba en EUR el 1.5% y ahora mismo dan un 0.85%, he estado mirando los depósitos que dan (fiduciary), y están dando un 1% por depósitos a 1, 2 o 3 meses, no es mucho, pero lo importante es que según esta frase _"Commissions (including VAT) calculated pro rata on the nominal value of the investment"_ ese 1% incluye los impuestos que aplican (un 35% si mal no recuerdo) por lo que veo una buena opción contratar este depósito.

dejo la página donde pone el coste y las condiciones SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen

A ver si alguien entiende lo mismo que yo en este tema del impuesto incluido y como lo veis para subir un poco la rentabilidad de la cuenta.


----------



## Rick Deckard (17 Mar 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Suiza no lo permitiría. No se preocupe. Algo así tendría que votarse en referéndum y los suizos no son tontos



Si, cierto. Lo que me preocupa no es que me quiten el dinero del deposito en Suiza, los suizos no lo permitirian. Lo que me preocupa es que ahora que suiza esta obligada a informar del dinero que tengo ahí venga el estado y me diga: Usted tiene X dinero en cuentas o depositos suizos pues le toca pagar de impuesto el 10% de lo que tiene.

Da igual que no me lo pueda quitar directamente de la cuenta bancaria. Ya se lo cobrara via irpf, embargo de nomina o lo que quieran :´(.


----------



## serhost (17 Mar 2013)

Rick Deckard dijo:


> Si, cierto. Lo que me preocupa no es que me quiten el dinero del deposito en Suiza, los suizos no lo permitirian. Lo que me preocupa es que ahora que suiza esta obligada a informar del dinero que tengo ahí venga el estado y me diga: Usted tiene X dinero en cuentas o depositos suizos pues le toca pagar de impuesto el 10% de lo que tiene.
> 
> Da igual que no me lo pueda quitar directamente de la cuenta bancaria. Ya se lo cobrara via irpf, embargo de nomina o lo que quieran :´(.



Eso, eso, tú dales ideas a los gobernantes ¡así me gusta!

De todos modos, por IRPF e IVA ya lo estamos pagando.


----------



## Vidar (17 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Eso, eso, tú dales ideas a los gobernantes ¡así me gusta!
> 
> De todos modos, por IRPF e IVA ya lo estamos pagando.



De hecho esta idea ya la han concebido: fuera pagos en metálico, amnistía fiscal y declaración de todos los bienes en el extranjero bajo amenaza de fuertes multas (por que los bienes en España ya se los saben).

A lo mejor decirlo ayuda a que alguien vea hacia donde se dirige esto, al impuesto de patrimonio generalizado, quizá con mínimos muy bajos.

.


----------



## Rick Deckard (17 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Eso, eso, tú dales ideas a los gobernantes ¡así me gusta!
> 
> De todos modos, por IRPF e IVA ya lo estamos pagando.



No necesitan de mis ideas te lo aseguro. Aquí de lo que se trata es de intentar ver el siguiente paso de las élites politico-financieras para que nos pille lo menos posible tal y como hace el forero Vidar:



Vidar dijo:


> De hecho esta idea ya la han concebido: fuera pagos en metálico, amnistía fiscal y declaración de todos los bienes en el extranjero bajo amenaza de fuertes multas (por que los bienes en España ya se los saben).
> 
> A lo mejor decirlo ayuda a que alguien vea hacia donde se dirige esto, al impuesto de patrimonio generalizado, quizá con mínimos muy bajos.
> 
> .


----------



## serhost (17 Mar 2013)

Que el próximo paso va a ser robarnos la cartera lo sabemos todos, el problema está en saber cómo exactamente. Hasta ahora los ahorros eran sagrados, podía haber inflacción, devaluación de la moneda o mil trampas, pero actualmente están robando dinero de cuentas, algo que creo grave.

Algunos dirán, ¿qué más dá quitar un 10% a los depósitos que quitarlo vía inflacción? La diferencia es que estamos con una moneda única y sí, este puede ser el euro a dos velocidades de Merkel: El de unos baja un 10% y el de otros sube.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (17 Mar 2013)

Rick Deckard dijo:


> Si, cierto. Lo que me preocupa no es que me quiten el dinero del deposito en Suiza, los suizos no lo permitirian. Lo que me preocupa es que ahora que suiza esta obligada a informar del dinero que tengo ahí venga el estado y me diga: Usted tiene X dinero en cuentas o depositos suizos pues le toca pagar de impuesto el 10% de lo que tiene.
> 
> Da igual que no me lo pueda quitar directamente de la cuenta bancaria. Ya se lo cobrara via irpf, embargo de nomina o lo que quieran :´(.



Pues esta el irse de España. Es lo mejor. Suiza obligada a informar del dinero que tienes? Eso aún no ha sido aprobado...


----------



## Rick Deckard (17 Mar 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Pues esta el irse de España. Es lo mejor. Suiza obligada a informar del dinero que tienes? Eso aún no ha sido aprobado...



suiza entregará datos bancarios a españa hasta ahora secretos — idealista.com/news/
Vozpópuli - Suiza votará el 17 de enero si acaba con el secreto bancario
Suiza levanta desde hoy el secreto bancario y entregará todos los datos de cuentas a España

Según he ido leyendo si ha sido aprobado (en Luxemburgo igual) pero si estoy equivocado te pido por favor el enlace o la explicación.

La única solución como dices irse de España pero estoy viendo como hacerme residente en Andorra y los requisitos y asustan!


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (17 Mar 2013)

Rick Deckard dijo:


> suiza entregará datos bancarios a españa hasta ahora secretos — idealista.com/news/
> Vozpópuli - Suiza votará el 17 de enero si acaba con el secreto bancario
> Suiza levanta desde hoy el secreto bancario y entregará todos los datos de cuentas a España
> 
> ...



Estimado conforero

Son titulares engañosos.


A efectos prácticos, esto implica que la Hacienda española podrá pedirle al país helvético datos de aquellos contribuyentes de los que se sospeche que puedan haber cometido fraude, evasión fiscal o hayan incumplido alguna norma pero sin la necesidad de proporcionar datos concretos para poder lograr la información, como nombres, datos de cuenta o la entidad concreta.


Hacienda española tiene que preguntarle primero a Suiza por Ud. 
De todas formas los que nos dedicamos a esto ya sabemos lo que han hecho los bancos suizos...abrir sucursales en otros países aunque la cuenta se la seguirán manejando desde España .

Dependiendo de su dinero en Europa esta muy bien lo de ser residente en Sark


----------



## Vidar (17 Mar 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Pues esta el irse de España. Es lo mejor. Suiza obligada a informar del dinero que tienes? Eso aún no ha sido aprobado...



Y abrir empresas patrimoniales en el exterior como lo ves?

.


----------



## 0absoluto (17 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Y abrir empresas patrimoniales en el exterior como lo ves?
> 
> .



Una posibilidad es crear una sociedad offshore o IBC (international business company): IBC o International Business Company.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (17 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Y abrir empresas patrimoniales en el exterior como lo ves?
> 
> .



En teoría con la normativa que ha entrado en vigor Ud. como residente en España esta obligado a declarar la existencia de las cuentas si Ud. Tiene firma. Pero siempre es mejor abrir las a nombre de empresas. Recuerde nunca abra la empresa en el mismo país que su cuenta bancaria.

Claro que hay trucos para no tener que declarar las cuentas LEGALMENTE. Pero sale caro.


----------



## kader35 (18 Mar 2013)

Por favor, un alma caritativa que me informe sobre el 720 que hay que presentar en Hacienda. ¿Hay algún resumen? Estoy tratando de encontrarlo, porque sé que lo he leído, pero es imposible encontrar nada en este maremagnum, en el que se mezcla de todo, sobre todo opiniones y contraopiniones sobre si cuenta en Suiza si, o cuenta en suiza no. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Vidar (18 Mar 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Por favor, un alma caritativa que me informe sobre el 720 que hay que presentar en Hacienda. ¿Hay algún resumen? Estoy tratando de encontrarlo, porque sé que lo he leído, pero es imposible encontrar nada en este maremagnum, en el que se mezcla de todo, sobre todo opiniones y contraopiniones sobre si cuenta en Suiza si, o cuenta en suiza no. Gracias de antebrazo.



Te veo un poco verde para hacerlo tú mismo. Yo iría a una asesoría.

.


----------



## vividor (18 Mar 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Por favor, un alma caritativa que me informe sobre el 720 que hay que presentar en Hacienda. ¿Hay algún resumen? Estoy tratando de encontrarlo, porque sé que lo he leído, pero es imposible encontrar nada en este maremagnum, en el que se mezcla de todo, sobre todo opiniones y contraopiniones sobre si cuenta en Suiza si, o cuenta en suiza no. Gracias de antebrazo.



Veamos, el 720 hay que rellenarlo siempre y cuando:
- Sus cuentas o patrimonios en el extranjero superen los 50.000 Euros.
- O si el saldo medio de los mísmos durante el 2012 haya superado los 50.000 Euros.

Si no es así, no tiene por que rellenar nada...

Saludos.


----------



## kader35 (18 Mar 2013)

Sí, superan los 50.000. Estoy en la obligación de presentar el 720, por eso lo pregunto. Creo que el plazo de presentación es hasta abril.


----------



## Nómada65 (18 Mar 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Sí, superan los 50.000. Estoy en la obligación de presentar el 720, por eso lo pregunto. Creo que el plazo de presentación es hasta abril.



exactamente hasta el 30/04.


----------



## funtrader (18 Mar 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Por favor, un alma caritativa que me informe sobre el 720 que hay que presentar en Hacienda. ¿Hay algún resumen? Estoy tratando de encontrarlo, porque sé que lo he leído, pero es imposible encontrar nada en este maremagnum, en el que se mezcla de todo, sobre todo opiniones y contraopiniones sobre si cuenta en Suiza si, o cuenta en suiza no. Gracias de antebrazo.



A ver, te/os voy a facilitar una web que es un tesoro. Por lo menos a mí me ha facilitado mucho la cosas. Lo que os pediría es que os leyerais de "pe a pa" todas las preguntas del foro que altruístamente ha montado este hombre y no empecéis a preguntar disparando indiscriminadamente porque lo váis a quemar y será una pena. Adelanto que no tengo ninguna relación con él y sólo me mueve el facilitar las cosas a otros de igual manera que yo me he beneficiado de todas las aportaciones que las "personas serias" han hecho a este foro a las cuales agradezco su colaboración.
Miraos los apartados relacionados con el 720 de la web: jullastres.es

Un saludo, a resistir y suerte a todos.


----------



## kader35 (18 Mar 2013)

La web está muy bien. La he echado un vistazo, pero la voy a leer detenidamente en cuanto tenga un poquito de tiempo libre. Gracias.


----------



## kader35 (19 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te veo un poco verde para hacerlo tú mismo. Yo iría a una asesoría.
> 
> .



No, ya lo tengo bastante claro. Aunque es una cuenta con titular y autorizado, y el régimen del matrimonio es gananciales, tenemos que declararla los dos. El NIF del banco es el CH-550.1.020.415-9 y el IDE CHE-102.383.586. Y solo voy a poner una cuenta, la que termina en 00, ya que la tengo solamente en Euros. Lo presento en Hacienda antes del 30 de abril, y listo.


----------



## Riemann (19 Mar 2013)

No seáis alarmistas, este es un país serio y tenéis la protección del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos, que tiene un patrimonio neto de ... - 2.025 Mlls de € (datos de diciembre de 2011, las últimas cuentas anuales auditadas publicadas) Oh wait!!! :8:


----------



## Vidar (19 Mar 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> No, ya lo tengo bastante claro. Aunque es una cuenta con titular y autorizado, y el régimen del matrimonio es gananciales, tenemos que declararla los dos. El NIF del banco es el CH-550.1.020.415-9 y el IDE CHE-102.383.586. Y solo voy a poner una cuenta, la que termina en 00, ya que la tengo solamente en Euros. Lo presento en Hacienda antes del 30 de abril, y listo.



Así es más o menos. Tienes que hacer un 720.1 y un 720.2 por cada titular y otro por cada autorizado y enviarlos electrónicamente con firma digital.

.


----------



## imberecundo (19 Mar 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> En teoría con la normativa que ha entrado en vigor Ud. como residente en España esta obligado a declarar la existencia de las cuentas si Ud. Tiene firma. Pero siempre es mejor abrir las a nombre de empresas. Recuerde nunca abra la empresa en el mismo país que su cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Que crees tu que les ha pasado a los Chipriotas que tienen sus ahorros en SQ o ING LUX?


----------



## hagase_la_luz (19 Mar 2013)

imberecundo dijo:


> abogado-memendez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que crees tu que les ha pasado a los Chipriotas que tienen sus ahorros en SQ o ING LUX?
> ...


----------



## DonPimpon (19 Mar 2013)

Con lo de Chipre me ha entrado el acojone, he reportado a 2 foreros al azar y he hecho otro traspaso a SQ


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Mar 2013)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Con lo de Chipre me ha entrado el acojone,* he reportado a 2 foreros al azar* y he hecho otro traspaso a SQ



Y eso? de los nervios o de las ganas de darle al botón? ::


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Mar 2013)

He estado de viaje pero también me acordé de vosotros...

Ha sucedido algo que yo defendí que no podía pasar: Un corralito en la UE y confiscación de cuentas y dinero a los ahorradores. Rectifico, Me equivoqué!

Con lo de Chipre se ha traspasado una línea roja muy peligrosa, creando precedente. Siempre defendí que esto no podía pasar porque sé muy bien lo que significa esto:

A-En el mejor de los casos, la construcción de un euro de dos velocidades y España es un PIG...

B-En el peor y mas probable, Fin del euro y cada vela se aguanta su palo.

El asunto es que aunque tengas abierta cuenta en suiza o dónde sea, el gobierno sabe que tienes una cuenta allí y llegado el momento nada les impedirá cobrarte la mordida que quieran...

Recordad que al ser residentes en España estamos pillados de los huevos a no ser que tengas doble nacionalidad...

Lo que se puede hacer es coger un fondo de inversión extranjero y lógicamente después tendréis que cobrarlo allí porque si no también estaréis expuestos al traerlo a España, o cambiar a Francos suizos una buen parte del dinero y guardarlo en Bancolchón.

En este escenario el euro se va a poner muy por debajo del Franco suizo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Mar 2013)

El euro ya podía haber estado por debajo del F suízo si ellos no hubieran ajustado la paridad a 1,2. 
EUR CHF | Euro Franco Suizo | Cambio EUR CHF - Forexpros


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Mar 2013)

Nunca creí que thankearia a euroburbuja, pero reconocer un <s>fail</s> *owned* como este (defendido a dientes y uñas durante meses) no lo hace cualquiera...


----------



## Vidar (19 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> He estado de viaje pero también me acordé de vosotros...
> 
> Ha sucedido algo que yo defendí que no podía pasar: Un corralito en la UE y confiscación de cuentas y dinero a los ahorradores. Rectifico, Me equivoqué!
> 
> ...



Euroburbuja, con el coñazo y malas recomendaciones que has dado durante el último año lo mínimo que puedes hacer es reconocer tu OWNED y abstenerte de confundir más a la gente, que ya veo que ahora has inventado nuevos consejos.

.


----------



## mecaweto (19 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> He estado de viaje pero también me acordé de vosotros...
> 
> Ha sucedido algo que yo defendí que no podía pasar: Un corralito en la UE y confiscación de cuentas y dinero a los ahorradores. Rectifico, Me equivoqué!
> 
> ...



Que ven mis ojos.... nunca pensé que leería lo que he leído. Su rectificación le honra.

Bueno, pues si apuesta por el fin del euro tal como lo conocemos, y ante ese escenario dantesco, a mi se me plantean varias acciones:

-Liarme la manta a la cabeza y mover el resto de dinero a SQB. Actualmente tengo alli solo una parte. Tendria que rellenar el modelo 720, of course.

-Una vez en Suiza, convertirlo a francos suizos o a dólares. Dejarlos alli en esa divisa. También puedo desde SQB invertir en fondos, la saving accounts tenia posibilidades para ello.

-Cuando España adopte la nueva moneda, convertirlos a la nueva moneda y traerlos. ¿Habrá mordida en ese caso?. ¿Se atreverán a tocar el líquido que retorna?.

En este último caso corren el riesgo de que quizá merezca la pena poner pies en polvorosa e irnos de aqui.

Joder, como Luis Delage, estoy hasta los cojones de vivir momentos históricos.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Euroburbuja, con el coñazo y malas recomendaciones que has dado durante el último año lo mínimo que puedes hacer es reconocer tu OWNED y abstenerte de confundir más a la gente, que ya veo que ahora has inventado nuevos consejos.
> 
> .



Creo que lo he reconocido y lo he posteado en este hilo precisamente porque es donde mas he defendido mi postura y me pareció lo mas honesto por mi parte.

No doy consejos ni lo pretendo porque quien se equivoca una vez se equivoca dos, por ello no voy a decir lo que ya he hecho para tratar de salvaguardar mis ahorros.

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Mar 2013)

Tampoco veo yo justificación para tanto pánico como se ve por ahí. Como ya he dicho Chipre era un lavadero de dinero de la casta rusa, me parece justo que lo dejen caer. Me preocupa más lo que pase en Grecia o Portugal. ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Mar 2013)

Ahora falta que entre "análisis de semen" para recoger su owned.


----------



## hombredenegro (19 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Tampoco veo yo justificación para tanto pánico como se ve por ahí. Como ya he dicho Chipre era un lavadero de dinero de la casta rusa, me parece justo que lo dejen caer. Me preocupa más lo que pase en Grecia o Portugal. ::



Cada cual se consuela como quiere. Incluso en el hipotético caso de "lavadero de de dinero de la casta rusa" o paraíso fiscal (como pudiera ser Luxemburgo, Irlanda o la Isla de Man) la decisión de proponer una medida tan drástica y global revela que nadie ni nada está a salvo de su voracidad. 

El mensaje es básicamente como el papa Inocencio III diciendo a los cruzados anticátaros: "matadlos a todos, que en el cielo dios sabrá reconocer a los suyos".


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> He estado de viaje pero también me acordé de vosotros...
> 
> Ha sucedido algo que yo defendí que no podía pasar: Un corralito en la UE y confiscación de cuentas y dinero a los ahorradores. Rectifico, Me equivoqué!
> .



Hacer esta autocrítica, le honra. 

Un saludo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (19 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Tampoco veo yo justificación para tanto pánico como se ve por ahí. Como ya he dicho Chipre era un lavadero de dinero de la casta rusa, me parece justo que lo dejen caer. Me preocupa más lo que pase en Grecia o Portugal. ::



Como decía Euroburbuja, se ha traspasado una línea roja (para ser exactos, se está punto de traspasar; veremos que pasa de aquí al jueves).

Todo esto crea mucha incertidumbre, y al final el euro puede ser el gran perjudicado.


----------



## hombredenegro (19 Mar 2013)

_Simon O´Connor de la Comisión europea defiende que aunque siga adelante el "impuesto" sobre Chipre no se viola la directiva europea de protección para los depósitos de menos de 100.000 euros, ya que dicha directiva protege contra la quiebra del banco y por tanto de la pérdida del dinero, pero no cubre posibles impuestos. Como a la confiscación la llaman impuesto, creo que todos seremos conscientes, de que Europa acaba de liberalizar el que en cualquier momento en cualquier país se pueda producir otra confiscación al libre albedrío. Basta con llamarlo. Nos parece de una gravedad extrema este comentario de O´Connor._

Quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## sorcerer (19 Mar 2013)

Seguro que van a robarnos, pero no usarán el mismo procedimiento que en Chipre. Con lo de allí ya ha estado a punto de liarse una buena. Imaginad que repiten el numerito en Grecia o Portugal. Sería la estampida definitiva, la retirada masiva de dinero de los bancos en los demás países.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Mar 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Como decía Euroburbuja, se ha traspasado una línea roja (para ser exactos, se está punto de traspasar; veremos que pasa de aquí al jueves).
> 
> Todo esto crea mucha incertidumbre, y al final el euro puede ser el gran perjudicado.



Yo creo que la linea roja si se ha traspasado: han sido capaces de proponer la confiscacion de depositos y de presionar para que se apruebe. Cuando alguien me intenta disparar pierde mi confianza aunque se le encasquille el arma o le tiemble el pulso.


----------



## micamor (19 Mar 2013)

jajaja
La mayoría de los Bancos en Suiza ya han contratado a un asesor de habla Española.
Información muy fidedigna.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...for-oligarchs-to-force-a-russian-bailout.html


----------



## hal9000ht (19 Mar 2013)

¿Cómo se hace el traspaso de € a $ desde la web?

¿Creéis que es un buen momento? Yo creo que sí, si no se resuelve lo de Chipre, que no lo parece, yo creo que se va a ostiar el € ya


----------



## hombredenegro (19 Mar 2013)

hal9000ht dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace el traspaso de € a $ desde la web?
> 
> ¿Creéis que es un buen momento? Yo creo que sí, si no se resuelve lo de Chipre, que no lo parece, yo creo que se va a ostiar el € ya



Entras en My account->Change. Eliges la cantidad y la moneda. Te dice el tipo de cambio que te va a aplicar, si estas conforme le dices que si y ya está. Hay ciertas horas en que no se puede hacer, no recuerdo bien porqué (algo de los mercados, creo) y creo que el cambio tampoco es inmediato, pero no tarda mucho.

No se si es buen momento, lo de las monedas me da yuyu. He leido esta tarde que el CHF va p'arriba, pero no se si es algo transitorio o ha soltado amarras respecto al euro.


----------



## DonPimpon (20 Mar 2013)

recomendáis cambiar parte de los ahorros de EUR a CHF? Nunca me ha gustado jugar con divisas, rara vez no sales perdiendo... pero ante los acontecimientos chipriotas, no parece que el EUR vaya a salir reforzado...


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo creo que la linea roja si se ha traspasado: han sido capaces de proponer la confiscacion de depositos y de presionar para que se apruebe. Cuando alguien me intenta disparar pierde mi confianza aunque se le encasquille el arma o le tiemble el pulso.



Tienes razón, el solo hecho de amenazar y de poner de manifiesto que pueden hacerlo, es ya de por sí muy grave.


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Mar 2013)

DonPimpon dijo:


> recomendáis cambiar parte de los ahorros de EUR a CHF? Nunca me ha gustado jugar con divisas, rara vez no sales perdiendo... pero ante los acontecimientos chipriotas, no parece que el EUR vaya a salir reforzado...



Cuando el dinero no es propio, es fácil lanzarse a decir que hay que comprar o vender algo, o cambiar una divisa por otra. Prefiero no darte una recomendación concreta. Voy a comentar algunos datos que espero te sirvan para tomar una decisión:

- en las últimas 52 semanas, el rango del EurChf ha sido:
minimo: 1.2000
máximo: 1.2569

cotización actual (al minuto en que estoy escribiendo esto): 1.2219

Como tu mismo dices, no parece que el Euro salga reforzado de este lío de Chipre; es decir, que la tendencia sería que la cotización del par baje. Pero por otro lado, he visto algún informe de análisis técnico que predicen una subida de la cotización del par, en el largo término.

La verdad, es que si tuviera que tomar una decisión (cambio EUR por CHF), no sabría que hacer; seguramente esperaría.


----------



## univac (20 Mar 2013)

SQ o ING lu? que opinan?


----------



## vicenmadrid (20 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> SQ o ING lu? que opinan?



Seguro que encontrarás opiniones en favor de uno u otro. Yo personalmente te recomendaría SQ. Razones:
- Entiendo que si te planteas ese dilema es porque te vas a decidir a abrir una cuenta fuera de España, por lo que pudiera pasar.
-Si bien las dos opciones que planteas son cuentas extranjeras (es obvio), lo cierto es que hay alguna diferencia. Luxemburgo es un miembro de la Unión Europea compartiendo el Euro como moneda oficial. Suiza no es miembro de la Unión Europea y su moneda oficial es el Franco Suizo. Si lo que pretendes es mantener tu dinero lo más alejado posible de los vaivenes financieros de la UE (e.g.Chipre), y de las incertidumbres del Euro, la opción parece clara, al menos para mí.
Decidas lo que decidas, acuérdate de hacer la DD1 del Banco de España, y en su caso (dependiendo de la cantidad) del modelo 720 de la AEAT. Hay que mantenerse siempre dentro de la legalidad y evitar cualquier tipo de sanción por no informar.


----------



## univac (20 Mar 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Seguro que encontrarás opiniones en favor de uno u otro. Yo personalmente te recomendaría SQ. Razones:
> - Entiendo que si te planteas ese dilema es porque te vas a decidir a abrir una cuenta fuera de España, por lo que pudiera pasar.
> -Si bien las dos opciones que planteas son cuentas extranjeras (es obvio), lo cierto es que hay alguna diferencia. Luxemburgo es un miembro de la Unión Europea compartiendo el Euro como moneda oficial. Suiza no es miembro de la Unión Europea y su moneda oficial es el Franco Suizo. Si lo que pretendes es mantener tu dinero lo más alejado posible de los vaivenes financieros de la UE (e.g.Chipre), y de las incertidumbres del Euro, la opción parece clara, al menos para mí.
> Decidas lo que decidas, acuérdate de hacer la DD1 del Banco de España, y en su caso (dependiendo de la cantidad) del modelo 720 de la AEAT. Hay que mantenerse siempre dentro de la legalidad y evitar cualquier tipo de sanción por no informar.



Por ahora no me planteo el escenario de cambiar de divisa y me da la sensacion que lumxemburgo aun estando en la UE va a proteger muy mucho su sistema bancario como lo haria suiza. De ING me atrae que es una marca mas conocida por estos lares, es mas sencillo abrir cuenta (no te piden compulsa en la documentacion) y creo que de salida te ofrecen mas cosas con menos comisiones. De SQ no sabia nada hasta hace un par de dias, pero el factor suizo siempre es atractivo.


----------



## vicenmadrid (21 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Por ahora no me planteo el escenario de cambiar de divisa y me da la sensacion que lumxemburgo aun estando en la UE va a proteger muy mucho su sistema bancario como lo haria suiza. De ING me atrae que es una marca mas conocida por estos lares, es mas sencillo abrir cuenta (no te piden compulsa en la documentacion) y creo que de salida te ofrecen mas cosas con menos comisiones. De SQ no sabia nada hasta hace un par de dias, pero el factor suizo siempre es atractivo.



Como te decía, hay aspectos a favor de uno u otro. Respecto a lo que dices:
_-"Luxemburgo aun estando en la UE va a proteger muy mucho su sistema bancario como lo haria suiza"_
Supongo que será su intención de protegerlo al máximo, pero ten en cuenta que al estar en la Unión Europea el margen de maniobra es más reducido. Mira lo que está pasando en Chipre.

_-"ING me atrae que es una marca mas conocida por estos lares"_
Si, totalmente cierto.

_-"es mas sencillo abrir cuenta (no te piden compulsa en la documentacion)"_
La compulsa que te pide SQ es la del DNI. Por lo que yo se, aceptaban la compulsa que te hacían en las comisarías (coste= 0; están obligados a hacerte la compulsa ya que es el órgano administrativo que emite el documento). En todo caso, si SQ se ha puesto más exquisito, tendrías que ir a un notario (coste= entre 5 y 10 euros). Si ING no te pide nada compulsado, evidentemente, y hablando en sentido estricto si que es más sencillo abrir una cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## univac (21 Mar 2013)

Como no cuesta nada (bueno, dar mis datos personales), ya he pedido abrir cuenta...ya decidire que hago. Lo de compulsar es mas por pereza que por el coste 

Luxemburgo no es comparable a Chipre salvo en dimension. La solvencia de Luxemburgo, de su sistema financiero y considerando que este es un buen pilar de la economia del pais lo hacen imcomparable a Chipre.


----------



## acid255 (21 Mar 2013)

Buenas tardes compañeros, llegué aquí procedente de la búsqueda sobre como proteger los pocos ahorros que tenía y llevo unos 6-8 días intentando digerir tantísima información después de leerme las 319 páginas no me ha quedado muy claro determinadas cosas.

Lo primero viene con todas las preguntas que te hacen y tengo varias dudas con el formulario de registro sobre si puede o no afectar el contestar una cosa y otra:


*What kind of activities your account is or will be used for?*
*Savings*

Identification of the Beneficial Owner (Form A, pursuant to Art. 3 and 4 of the Agreement on Due Diligence).
The account holder is the beneficial owner of the assets deposited with the Bank.
Declaration of status of "non-US person" or "US person"

*The account holder is a "non-US person", i.e. not a US citizen (be it by single, dual or multiple nationality), does not have "resident alien" status (for example by holding a "Green Card" or having carried out frequent visits to the USA in the current year and the previous two years).
*


1. What do you estimate your global assets to be (real estates included)?
*< CHF 500,000*


What is the breakdown of your wealth?
*Cash assets*

2.1. What approximate share of your wealth consists of liquid assets?
*Tengo puesto el 70 % por poner algo.*

1. What is the source of each type of assets deposited in your Swissquote account?

*Savings.*

2. Which, of the various possible sources, is the main source of the assets in your Swissquote account?

*Savings*

1. What is your current professional status?

*Tiene algo de malo que ponga que estoy desempleado.*

1.4. What are the reasons of your unemployment (e.g. resignation, unemployment)?

1.5. What are your future career projects?

1.6. Did you have a professional activity previously?

En estas tres ultimas influye algo el qué ponga una cosa u otra.

Y finalmente si tengo digamos 25-35K de ahorros (querría la opción A pagar el 35% de impuestos sobre los rendimientos del capital y que ellos se encarguen de todo), para salvaguardarlos de un posible corralito, entiendo que lo suyo sería trasladarlos a la cuenta Suiza, ¿cierto?.

He estado leyendo y con toda la maraña de información no consigo saber (aparte de tener una cuenta en la que esté de titular) como sacar dinero en caso de necesitarlo he leído algo de usar una cuenta puente de ING de luxemburgo o algo así, teniendo en cuenta que ahora mismo no dispongo de ingresos periódicos ¿qué podría hacer para tener esos ahorros disponibles?.

Un cordial saludo y muchísimas gracias de antemano ya sólo por leerme y por supuesto si me podis ayudáis.


----------



## 0absoluto (21 Mar 2013)

@acid255 
Tiene mérito leerse las 319 páginas del tirón (incluyendo trolleos).
Lo que NO hay que hacer es poner que se es ciudadano américano, porque para ellos limitan ciertas actividades bancarias, pero bueno, veo que no es tu caso.

Lo de poner desempleado no creo que influya, pero no te lo puedo asegurar. Yo puse el empleo que tengo actualmente y no me pidieron ningun tipo de justificación, ni contrato de trabajo, ni nónima, ni similar ...

Lo de disponer del dinero depende del tipo de cuenta que abras. 
- Si abres la cuenta savings, solo vas a poder hacer transferencias a otra cuenta (de cualquier país) en la que figures como titular; en este aspecto es como la cuenta naranja de ING.
- Si abres la cuenta de trading, puedes hacer transferencias a cualquier cuenta aunque no seas titular. Además a la cuenta de trading le puedes asociar una tarjeta VISA para realizar tus compras e incluso en caso de necesidad para sacar dinero en efectivo del cajero. Es cara (150€ al año), pero para un apuro podría ser una solución.

Evidentemente puedes abrir los dos tipos de cuenta, yo es lo que recomiendo.
En ambos tipos de cuenta dispones de 3 subcuentas para las tres divisas: euros, dolares y francos suizos.

Si planearas hacer muchas operaciones de cambio de divisa, sería mejor abrir otro tipo de cuenta llamada FOREX, pero supongo que no es tu caso.


----------



## acid255 (21 Mar 2013)

0absoluto Antes de nada darte las gracias por contestar tan rápidamente, te lo agradezco y mucho. Efectivamente ha sido duro, pero finalmente ayer lo conseguí 

Siento no haber aclarado del tipo de cuenta que estaba hablando, yo la única que miré fue la de savings, al principio quererla únicamente como refugio del dinero que he conseguido ahorrar.

Tengo varias dudas que me asaltan:

La primera sería si es realmente tan seguro el banco, he leído que estaríamos cubiertos por el fondo de garantía Suizo, pero prefiero preguntar.
La segunda es diversifico, es decir si tengo 40.000€ abro dos cuentas 1 la suiza y otra me recomendáis alguna.

El tema de la cuenta trader voy a sopesar los pros y los contra.

La tercera duda que tengo es el dinero que tengo lo tengo actualmente en Caja duero(craso error, lo sé) y lo peor de todo es que lo tengo en una cuenta corriente en la que apenas me produce nada y menos, alguna recomendación sobre algún banco donde abrir una cuenta sin tener que domiciliar nada y que no cobre por transferencias al extranjero? (sería para tener 1000-1500€ para gastos diarios y demás).

La idea que tenía visto el tema de Chipre era ir mañana al banco, sacar mi dinero y guardarlo en casa durante unos días a la espera de saber que hacer con él (cuenta suiza, etc). ´Entiendo que teniendo el justificante de retirada del banco no debería de tener ningún problema para posteriormente volver a ingresarlo en otra entidad ¿Cierto?.

Bueno pues creo que ya está, menuda batería de preguntas

Nuevamente agradecerte la ayuda y quedo a la espera de posibles soluciones.


----------



## 0absoluto (21 Mar 2013)

- El fondo de garantía de depósitos Suizo garantiza hasta 100.000 CHF, que equivale a dia de hoy a unos 80.000 EUR. 
- Otra cuenta extranjera que la gente recomienda en éste foro y que se puede abrir por internet es ING de Luxembugo. Hay un hilo específico sobre esa cuenta.
- Para hacer las transferencias a SQB yo utilizo la cuenta ING nomina, y no cobran nada por dichas transferencias siempre que sean de menos de 50.000 euros. Puedes abrirte una cuenta "ING sin nomina" y tambien tendrías transferencias gratuitas, pero creo que debes mantener en todo momento un saldo superior a 2.000 euros.
- No te recomiendo que te pasees con el dinero del banco a casa, ni que lo guardes en casa, porque ante un atraco o robo lo perderías todo.
Te sugiero que hagas una OTE (Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo) desde el banco que va a recibir el dinero. Es una operación gratuita y Caja Duero debe aceptarla si o si, aunque puede demorar la operación varios días. En el peor de los casos en torno a una semana.
Desde Ibanesto se puede hacer por internet directamente, desde ING creo que hay que imprimir un impreso y enviarselo a ING por correo, luego ellos ya se lo enviarían a Caja Duero.

EDITO: Por cierto, para sacar en efectivo una cantidad importante de un banco hay que avisar unos días antes pues en general en las oficinas disponen de poco dinero y tienen que llamar a un furgón blindado para que les envíe el dinero necesario.


----------



## univac (21 Mar 2013)

Yo he abierto tramite para las dos, SQ y ING Lu, siendo gratis y siendo los mismos pasos, pudiendo diversificar...


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

Me pregunto cuantas solicitudes de apertura de cuentas tendrá SQ e INGLU desde lo de Chipre.


----------



## jontania (21 Mar 2013)

hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui, ha sido un placer ver como alguno se la ha tenido que envainar


----------



## nesio (22 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> Puedes abrirte una cuenta "ING sin nomina" y tambien tendrías transferencias gratuitas, pero creo que debes mantener en todo momento un saldo superior a 2.000 euros.



No hace falta, puedes tener la cuenta a 0 y plenamente operativa para enviar/recibir transferencias. Por contra, no te aplicarán los descuentos por domiciliar recibos ni la VISA será gratuita. Pero si no activas la VISA al principio, problema solucionado.

Menuda animación en este hilo y el de ING.lu últimamente, ¿por qué será? :


----------



## Vedder (22 Mar 2013)

nesio dijo:


> No hace falta, puedes tener la cuenta a 0 y plenamente operativa para enviar/recibir transferencias. Por contra, no te aplicarán los descuentos por domiciliar recibos ni la VISA será gratuita. Pero si no activas la VISA al principio, problema solucionado.
> 
> Menuda animación en este hilo y el de ING.lu últimamente, ¿por qué será? :



El descuento en los recibos domiciliados ya no lo aplican a las nuevas cuentas. Tienes que ser pata negra, es decir, haberla abierto antes de 2013.


----------



## Vedder (22 Mar 2013)

A ver si me podéis ayudar, alguien que abrió cuenta en SWQ ahce 6 meses como único titular, ¿puede añadir a otro hoy, por ejemplo?

Si es que sí, imagino que habría que mandar un nuevo DD1. Algún paso más.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## señor eko (22 Mar 2013)

Aunque ya está más que claro, no está de más escuchar de un asesor tributario el uso del modelo 720, a partir del minuto 71.

Primera Página (22/03/13)


En resumen viene a decir los siguiente:



> Ley 7 2012, introduce una disposicion adicional a la ley gneneral tributaria (ley 58 3003) que habilita una nueva declaracion informativa (modelo 720). Obligacion de presentarla por medios telematicos del 1 de feb al 30 de abril de 2013.
> 
> Se divide los bienes que se puedan tener en el extranjero en tres grupos (cuentas bancarias abiertas en entidades de créditos en el extranjero, valores derechos y rentas obtenidas en el extranjero, y bienes inmuebles o derechos sobre bienes inmuebles en el extranjero) y establece un límite (50.000), de manera que si no se sabrepasa, no hay obligación de presentar la declaración.
> 
> Se presenta por primera vez este año y no hace falta volver a presentarla, salvo que los bienes que estén declarados sufran una variación de 20.000 (hacia arriba) en el valor de los mismos.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Mar 2013)

No sé si conocéis este enlace pero parece que desde aquí todo está en español, apertura de cuenta entre otros...

http://es.ac-markets.com/


----------



## 0absoluto (22 Mar 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Aunque ya está más que claro, no está de más escuchar de un asesor tributario el uso del modelo 720, a partir del minuto 71.
> 
> Primera Página (22/03/13)
> 
> ...



Creo que conviene aclarar que el limite de 50K es para cada uno de los tres grupos de forma independiente. Es decir con 49K en cuentas, otros 49K en valores y otros 49K en inmuebles no habría obligación de presentar el modelo 720.

Por cierto, la parte del video en que habla el asesor financiero está entre los minutos 71 y 78 aproximadamente.


----------



## 0absoluto (22 Mar 2013)

En 2012 SQB incremento en 14.000 el número de clientes, y ya supera los 200.000.
Además durante 2012 ha abierto oficinas en Malta y en los Emiratos Arabes.
Sin embargo los beneficios han bajado un 30% aprox. durante éste último año.

Los saldos medios de las cuentas son más bajos de lo que suponía:
160.000 cuentas "trading" con un saldo medio de unos 40.000 euros en cada una.
30.000 cuentas "savings" con un saldo medio de unos 20.000 euros en cada una.

Podéis leer está información y más en el siguiente informe en PDF: Resultados de SQB en 2012


----------



## eufcb5 (23 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> En 2012 SQB incremento en 14.000 el número de clientes, y ya supera los 200.000.
> Además durante 2012 ha abierto oficinas en Malta y en los Emiratos Arabes.
> Sin embargo los beneficios han bajado un 30% aprox. durante éste último año.
> 
> ...



cuantos clientes españoles debe tener swissquote??


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Nunca creí que thankearia a euroburbuja, pero reconocer un <s>fail</s> *owned* como este (defendido a dientes y uñas durante meses) no lo hace cualquiera...



Tienes razón!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Mar 2013)

Recordad que al ser residentes en España estamos pillados de los huevos a no ser que tengas doble nacionalidad...

Euroburbuja, podrias explicar porque el tener la doble nacionalidad "podríá" protegerte de una supuesta confiscación de tus depositos o corralito por parte del gobierno español llegado el caso?
pozdrawiam!!


----------



## Bcn (23 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> Podéis leer está información y más en el siguiente informe en PDF: Resultados de SQB en 2012



Yo me quedaría con que el 60% de sus activos los tiene en cash o que el Tier 1 llega al 23.2%. Por cierto sobre esto último, Suiza es el único país de Europa que desde este mismo año aplica ya las nuevas y mucho más exigentes normas de basilea3


----------



## 0absoluto (23 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Yo me quedaría con que el 60% de sus activos los tiene en cash o que el Tier 1 llega al 23.2%. Por cierto sobre esto último, Suiza es el único país de Europa que desde este mismo año aplica ya las nuevas y mucho más exigentes normas de basilea3



Tienes razón, el dato del Tier 1 lo vi ayer tras analizar el informe y es importante porque representa el capital de máxima calidad: a mayor valor, mayor solvencia. 
SQB tiene un Tier 1 que duplica el de los grandes bancos españoles: Santander cerro 2012 con un Tier 1 del 11.2% y el BBVA con un Tier 1 de 10.8%


----------



## eufcb5 (23 Mar 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Recordad que al ser residentes en España estamos pillados de los huevos a no ser que tengas doble nacionalidad...
> 
> Euroburbuja, podrias explicar porque el tener la doble nacionalidad "podríá" protegerte de una supuesta confiscación de tus depositos o corralito por parte del gobierno español llegado el caso?
> pozdrawiam!!



Eso no se lo cree usted ni jarto de vino ::


----------



## serhost (24 Mar 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No sé si conocéis este enlace pero parece que desde aquí todo está en español, apertura de cuenta entre otros...
> 
> http://es.ac-markets.com/



¡Cuanto tiempo euroburbuja! Estábamos empezando a pensar que te había pasado algo o que tenías inversiones en Chipre.

Cúmplenos a todos la curiosidad ¿has abierto cuenta en SQ al final?

Yo diré que, aunque puedo equivocarme, no me gusta SQ por dedicarse a forex, aunque visto lo visto lo último que ha dicho de Guindos que puede haber contagio, no sé si hacer de tripas corazón.

De momento he ido abriendo cuenta en ING.LU, está en UE, es un país pequeño, pero ING me da más confianza que SQ.

A los que habéis abierto cuenta en SQ hace poco tiempo (menos de 6 meses) ¿cuanto os han tardado en abriros la cuenta?


----------



## mecaweto (24 Mar 2013)

Hola, burbus. Dos preguntas:

-A lo largo de esta semana pasada he superado los 50.000 euros en SQB. Entiendo que el modelo 720 ya no tendría que hacerlo para abril de este año, sino para el 2014... si llegamos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

-He estado mirando en la cuenta savings y se ofrece la posibilidad de mover el dinero a fondos a través de ella sin necesidad de contratar la cuenta trading. El repertorio de fondos era menor, claro está. Me suena que un forero estuvo mirando distintos fondos, pero no se si al final sacó algo en claro. ¿Alguien ha contratado algo desde ahí y quiere compartir su experiencia?.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Mar 2013)

mecaweto dijo:


> Hola, burbus. Dos preguntas:
> 
> -A lo largo de esta semana pasada he superado los 50.000 euros en SQB. Entiendo que el modelo 720 ya no tendría que hacerlo para abril de este año, sino para el 2014... si llegamos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> -He estado mirando en la cuenta savings y se ofrece la posibilidad de mover el dinero a fondos a través de ella sin necesidad de contratar la cuenta trading. El repertorio de fondos era menor, claro está. Me suena que un forero estuvo mirando distintos fondos, pero no se si al final sacó algo en claro. ¿Alguien ha contratado algo desde ahí y quiere compartir su experiencia?.



Para 2014 si, y solo si, si mantienes el saldo a 31/13 y durante el 4T. Si antes de esas fechas pasas parte de ese dinero a fondos o acciones, y reduces el saldo, podras evitar el 720. Te lo aconsejo.


----------



## imberecundo (25 Mar 2013)

mecaweto dijo:


> Hola, burbus. Dos preguntas:
> 
> -A lo largo de esta semana pasada he superado los 50.000 euros en SQB. Entiendo que el modelo 720 ya no tendría que hacerlo para abril de este año, sino para el 2014... si llegamos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> -He estado mirando en la cuenta savings y se ofrece la posibilidad de mover el dinero a fondos a través de ella sin necesidad de contratar la cuenta trading. El repertorio de fondos era menor, claro está. Me suena que un forero estuvo mirando distintos fondos, pero no se si al final sacó algo en claro. ¿Alguien ha contratado algo desde ahí y quiere compartir su experiencia?.



Yo me los estuve mirando en su momento, y elegi 3 para hacer una prueba

AXA World Funds Global Inflation Bonds A Capitalisation CHF hedged (95%) ISIN LU0397279430 CHF

CS ETF (CH) on Swiss Bond Index Domestic Government 7-15 (CHF) | CSBGC0
ISIN CH0016999861 CHF

Franklin Biotechnology Discovery A Acc $
ISIN LU0109394709 DOLARES USA

Inverti 1000 E en Sep del 2012 para probarlos, y la verdad es que ha oscilado bastante durante este periodo, la rentabilidad, los controlo cada semana y he tenido momentos del 22% y otros del 0,36%.
Quizas no escogi los mejores, pero creo que siempre depende del momento economico.
De todas maneras siempre es mejor eso, a una quita.

Si dispones de alguna informacion al respecto, compartela para poder consultarla.

Morningstar es una buena Web para informarse.


----------



## perico30 (25 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para 2014 si, y solo si, si mantienes el saldo a 31/13 y durante el 4T. Si antes de esas fechas pasas parte de ese dinero a fondos o acciones, y reduces el saldo, podras evitar el 720. Te lo aconsejo.



Antes de final de año seguro modificarán la ley y lo aplicarán a todo el año y no al último trimestre, pero ese será el mal menor... rellenas un formulario 720 y listo.

Más me preocupa que se inventen una quita o algo peor... todo con tal de mantener su enviciado statu quo intacto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Mar 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Antes de final de año seguro modificarán la ley y lo aplicarán a todo el año y no al último trimestre, pero ese será el mal menor... rellenas un formulario 720 y listo.
> 
> Más me preocupa que se inventen una quita o algo peor... todo con tal de mantener su enviciado statu quo intacto.



Te refieres a que sera obligatirio para cuentas con saldo anual superior a50.000€? Pero no lo pueden hacer retroactivamente, no? Tienes alguna fuente de esta modificacion?


----------



## serhost (25 Mar 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Antes de final de año seguro modificarán la ley y lo aplicarán a todo el año y no al último trimestre, pero ese será el mal menor... rellenas un formulario 720 y listo.
> 
> Más me preocupa que se inventen una quita o algo peor... todo con tal de mantener su enviciado statu quo intacto.



Pero si lo mantienes en acciones en el exterior también tienes que hacer el 720, según creo (no soy experto) pero así me parecía haberlo leído.


----------



## Vedder (25 Mar 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar, alguien que abrió cuenta en SWQ ahce 6 meses como único titular, ¿puede añadir a otro hoy, por ejemplo?
> 
> Si es que sí, imagino que habría que mandar un nuevo DD1. Algún paso más.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.





¿Nadie? He dado vueltas por su web pero no veo nada.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Mar 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Nadie? He dado vueltas por su web pero no veo nada.



Has probado a contactar con su soporte?
Si eres cliente deben responder a tus preguntas, que menos que eso. ienso:


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Mar 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Nadie? He dado vueltas por su web pero no veo nada.



No lo he utilizado, pero creo que te refieres a éste documento: Joint account agreement
Por cierto, se encuentra en: Notifications / Forms / Joint account agreement


----------



## GreenBack (25 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> No lo he utilizado, pero creo que te refieres a éste documento: Joint account agreement
> Por cierto, se encuentra en: Notifications / Forms / Joint account agreement



¿Por qué pone que hay que enviar copia compulsada del dni *o* del pasaporte?
¿No es necesario tener pasaporte en el caso de los co-titulares de la cuenta?


----------



## 0absoluto (25 Mar 2013)

GreenBack dijo:


> ¿Por qué pone que hay que enviar copia compulsada del dni *o* del pasaporte?
> ¿No es necesario tener pasaporte en el caso de los co-titulares de la cuenta?



El año pasado algunos foreros abrieron la cuenta con una fotocopia compulsada del DNI. 
No sé si este año será igual, pero creo que hay menos posibilidades de rechazo con una fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte.


----------



## mektgn (26 Mar 2013)

Llevo unos meses sin entrar en el hilo y me acabo de enterar de lo del impreso 720. Me he leído las últimas páginas del hilo y no encuentro la respuesta para las siguientes dudas:

1. Resulta que desde mediados de 2012 tengo una cuenta savings en SwissQuote de un importe inferior a 50.000€ y también otra cuenta en Francia. Entre las 2 superan los 50.000 (por poco). No han habido movimientos. Estoy obligado a presentar el 720?

2. Quienes optamos por permanecer bajo secreto bancario en SQB tenemos alguna ventaja o podemos usar algun truco que nos permita ocultar parte de los ahorros, o al menos evitarnos el 720? (hice transferencia desde ING España como la mayoría).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bentox (26 Mar 2013)

Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?

Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece

Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza


----------



## 0absoluto (26 Mar 2013)

@bentox Esa lista es incompleta.
Puedes ver que si aparece en la lista de la FINMA (Swiss Financial Market Supervisory Authority), que es el organismo supervisor suizo: 
http://www.finma.ch/institute/pdf_e/ebeh.pdf
Estan ordenados alfabéticamente, y verás que aparece con licencia bancaria en la página 15.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Mar 2013)

mektgn dijo:


> Llevo unos meses sin entrar en el hilo y me acabo de enterar de lo del impreso 720. Me he leído las últimas páginas del hilo y no encuentro la respuesta para las siguientes dudas:
> 
> 1. Resulta que desde mediados de 2012 tengo una cuenta savings en SwissQuote de un importe inferior a 50.000€ y también otra cuenta en Francia. Entre las 2 superan los 50.000 (por poco). No han habido movimientos. Estoy obligado a presentar el 720?
> 
> ...



1) si, tienes obligacion si la suma de saldos (31/12/12 y 4T) superaba 50.000€
2) yo no me fiaria mucho, pero sobretodo no me arriesgaria, las multas por ocultarlo son MUY alltas

Haz el impreso como tantos otros y fuera.


----------



## picor (26 Mar 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



Puedo decir que mire la web del SNB (banco nacional suizo ) y estaba. 
Esto fue hace 3 meses o así, Hay unos pdf y salia en uno de ellos. Lo que fue un poco lioso de encontrar ya que en Suiza hay una gran cantidad de bancos. Pero estaba.
Si tengo tiempo lo vuelvo a mirar


----------



## micamor (26 Mar 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



Cuando uno quiere mirar si una entidad es un banco, mira en una web seria.
No en una que se dedica a la banca offshore, o banca para eludir impuestos.

Haz caso al post anterior.


----------



## quaver (27 Mar 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



No has mirado en la segunda página:

Contactenos para abrir la cuenta privada offshore

Sí aparece.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Mar 2013)

picor dijo:


> Puedo decir que mire la web del SNB (banco nacional suizo ) y estaba.
> Esto fue hace 3 meses o así, Hay unos pdf y salia en uno de ellos. Lo que fue un poco lioso de encontrar ya que en Suiza hay una gran cantidad de bancos. Pero estaba.
> Si tengo tiempo lo vuelvo a mirar



Es que son dos páginas, tienes que darle abajo en siguiente página. ::


----------



## Bcn (27 Mar 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



Bueno igual deberías usar recursos de información un poco más... oficiales.

Swissquote Bank SA	Gland	Bank / securities dealer	banks specialised in exchange, securities and asset management business Swiss securities dealer

Tan tan fácil como ir a la página web de la FINMA (el regulador financiero), pestaña "institutions" y click en "authorised institutions". Más transparente imposible.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Bueno igual deberías usar recursos de información un poco más... oficiales.
> 
> Swissquote Bank SA	Gland	Bank / securities dealer	banks specialised in exchange, securities and asset management business Swiss securities dealer
> 
> Tan tan fácil como ir a la página web de la FINMA (el regulador financiero), pestaña "institutions" y click en "authorised institutions". Más transparente imposible.



Tampoco te puede fiar de la lista del FINMA.
Hay muchos pseudo bancos que sí están regulados en el FINMA para operaciones de Broker pero no están adscritos en el fondo de garantía suízo.
En el caso de swissquote no hay problema, está en la página 2 de esa lista.


----------



## Bcn (27 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Tampoco te puede fiar de la lista del FINMA.
> Hay muchos pseudo bancos que sí están regulados en el FINMA para operaciones de Broker pero no están adscritos en el fondo de garantía suízo.
> En el caso de swissquote no hay problema, está en la página 2 de esa lista.



No sé dónde has leído eso, pero no es cierto. En la clasificación de la finma, todo lo que tenga autorización para operar como banco y/o negociante de valores, está obligatoriamente dentro del mecanismo de protección de depósitos.



> All banks that have a branch in Switzerland are required by law to participate in the depositor protection scheme. The same applies to securities dealers.



Pero nuevamente, si lo que buscas es el detalle exacto de las entidades cubiertas por el mecanismo de garantía de depósitos para quedarte más a gusto, el listado oficial es el siguiente:

Esisuisse



> All banks and securities dealers with branches in Switzerland are members of the association. Institutions that belong to a group of companies or banks are each separate members. The Swiss Union of Raiffeisen Banks is deemed to be one bank representing its members.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> No sé dónde has leído eso, pero no es cierto. En la clasificación de la finma, todo lo que tenga autorización para operar como banco y/o negociante de valores, está obligatoriamente dentro del mecanismo de protección de depósitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo estuve mirando Dukascopy o Mig Bank como alternativos a Swissquote para depositar online pero no era capaz de encontrar este dato. Se agradece el aporte.


----------



## univac (27 Mar 2013)

Hoy he recibido la documentación. Me he leido el contrato y la documetación y hay un apartado que no he terminado de entender:

7. Right of pledge and right to off-set
The Bank has a right of pledge on all assets it holds for the account of the Client and a right of set-off regarding all debt receivables against its existing claims against the Client.

Otra pegunta (que quiza se ha aclarado en las 900 paginas del hilo). SQB permite hacer OTEs para saltar comisiones de transferencia?


----------



## Alami (27 Mar 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



Y cotiza en la bolsa suiza.

SQN.SW: Summary for SWISSQUOTE GRP HL N- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## luccro cessante (27 Mar 2013)

Estimados foreros:

No he leido las trescientas páginas del hilo, pero de lo que he leído, creo que puede ser un producto interesante, por lo menos a la hora de protegerse ante lo que se avecina.
Mi pregunta y a ver si me podéis iluminar. 
Tengo abuela con Alzheimer crónico en residencia por desgracia, pagando un pastizal (digamos unos 1500 euros mensuales), y por supuesto sin ningún tipo de ayuda estatal como ayuda a la dependencia pues tras habersele echado los papeles varias veces, lo típico, que si quieres arroz, Catalina (ejjj que no hay un duro, ejjjj que noh lo hemoh fundido todo y jay mucho que shuupah ) tiene un piso que va rentando por unos 400 euros mensuales y cobra de pensión no llega a 700. En Unicaja banco, tiene unos 20000 euros, que es lo que le ayuda a mantenerse y poco a poco se lo está comiendo.
En la cuenta del banco ella es la titular y yo soy autorizado, podría habilitar yo una cuentecita en su nombre en SQB ? o a mi nombre?. Mis hermanos están de acuerdo, tenemos un poder notarial que somos sus herederos y que podemos actuar en nombre de ella, 
¿qué opináis?,...


----------



## taipan (27 Mar 2013)

luccro cessante dijo:


> Estimados foreros:
> 
> No he leido las trescientas páginas del hilo, pero de lo que he leído, creo que puede ser un producto interesante, por lo menos a la hora de protegerse ante lo que se avecina.
> Mi pregunta y a ver si me podéis iluminar.
> ...



Hace poco un conocido me expuso una situacion muy similar. ienso:
Le aconsejé lo siguiente:
Dado que sois varios hermanos, abrir una cuenta en SQB y otra el ING-Lux a nombre de un hermano una cuenta y a nombre de otro la otra cuenta. 

Ya se que hay un incremento patrimonial de 10.000 euros para cada uno pero (según se ha expuesto en otros hilos del foro por 5000-6000 euros de descuadre patrimonial Hacienda no se molesta -aunque con la ley en la mano si que puede-) :no:

Como ING-Lux te da una tarjeta gratuita para sacar dinero de esa cuenta vais "tirando" para las necesidades de vuestra abuela y periodicamente (una vez al año) reponeis los fondos desde SQB a ING-Lux.

Es lo que yo le recomendé a un conocido la semana pasada... Y es lo que yo haría si tuviera esa situación.

Si alguien puede aportar mas ideas o sujerencias, porfa.


----------



## univac (27 Mar 2013)

Habiendo pasado por la tesitura, mi recomendacion pasa por no poner nada mas a su nombre. Son ganas de complicarse. Tu abuela ya no va a echar de menos tenerlo a su nombre y parto de la base que sois 100% honrados y ese dinero lo seguis viendo de vuestra abuela. Si desgraciadamente os deja, es un follon legal con hacienda y las sucesiones, mejor liquidarlo en vida y administrarlo como si estuviese a su nombre.
Diversificado entre las dos cuentas como te han dicho no es mala idea, pero piensa que a la que tengas un problemilla tienes q llamar al extranjero, no te puedes meter en una oficina a gestionar. No has pensado dejar un rinconcito aqui por si acaso?


----------



## Oteador (28 Mar 2013)

Estimados foreros, tengo una duda

Me estoy divorciando de mi matrimonio en gananciales (lo sé, soy tonto) y quiero proteger mi dinero. De momento esta en un lugar seguro. Me dan mucho miedo los albanokosovares armados y los albanokosovares encorbatados así que he pensado en mi segundo país favorito: Suiza. Con Swissquote un juez puede meter las zarpas si pide una orden para saber cuantas cuentas tengo o con Swissquote mi dinero está a salvo de la ley feminista europea? Merece la pena meter ahí 6000 euros o es demasiado poco? Igual es una respuesta demasiado obvia pero me gustaría saber de manos de Foro Burbuja

Danke Schön, que dirían en Zürich


----------



## Vidar (28 Mar 2013)

Mohamed Siad Barre dijo:


> Estimados foreros, tengo una duda
> 
> Me estoy divorciando de mi matrimonio en gananciales (lo sé, soy tonto) y quiero proteger mi dinero. De momento esta en un lugar seguro. Me dan mucho miedo los albanokosovares armados y los albanokosovares encorbatados así que he pensado en mi segundo país favorito: Suiza. Con Swissquote un juez puede meter las zarpas si pide una orden para saber cuantas cuentas tengo o con Swissquote mi dinero está a salvo de la ley feminista europea? Merece la pena meter ahí 6000 euros o es demasiado poco? Igual es una respuesta demasiado obvia pero me gustaría saber de manos de Foro Burbuja
> 
> Danke Schön, que dirían en Zürich



Se lo pones más difícil para embargarte, eso si, pero lo pueden averiguar ya que es obligatorio declarar las cuentas al BdE y a la AEAT so pena de fuertes multas. En SQB no hay mínimo.

Mejor opción para escamotear dinero podría ser comprar monedas de oro.

.


----------



## Arkhan (28 Mar 2013)

Pues con la campaña de hacienda a la vuelta de la esquina, a ver si alguien que lo tenga claro se anima a explicar cómo se tributan los intereses de la cuenta sin caer en doble imposición (aunque para lo que me han pagado como que casi que me da igual pagar dos veces, pero me interesa saber como hacerlo bien por si en un futuro aumento el patrimonio en dicha entidad o en otras extranjeras). Yo opté por la opción A con "secreto bancario" porque es la opción por defecto y pasé de enviar más papelelo, ya si acaso le diré a Hacienda lo que necesite y se lo justificaré si me lo pide.


----------



## eufcb5 (28 Mar 2013)

Mohamed Siad Barre dijo:


> Estimados foreros, tengo una duda
> 
> Me estoy divorciando de mi matrimonio en gananciales (lo sé, soy tonto) y quiero proteger mi dinero. De momento esta en un lugar seguro. Me dan mucho miedo los albanokosovares armados y los albanokosovares encorbatados así que he pensado en mi segundo país favorito: Suiza. Con Swissquote un juez puede meter las zarpas si pide una orden para saber cuantas cuentas tengo o con Swissquote mi dinero está a salvo de la ley feminista europea? Merece la pena meter ahí 6000 euros o es demasiado poco? Igual es una respuesta demasiado obvia pero me gustaría saber de manos de Foro Burbuja
> 
> Danke Schön, que dirían en Zürich



Si tu ex no sabe de la existencia de la cuenta no creo que pase nada


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (28 Mar 2013)

Mohamed Siad Barre dijo:


> Estimados foreros, tengo una duda
> 
> Me estoy divorciando de mi matrimonio en gananciales (lo sé, soy tonto) y quiero proteger mi dinero. De momento esta en un lugar seguro. Me dan mucho miedo los albanokosovares armados y los albanokosovares encorbatados así que he pensado en mi segundo país favorito: Suiza. Con Swissquote un juez puede meter las zarpas si pide una orden para saber cuantas cuentas tengo o con Swissquote mi dinero está a salvo de la ley feminista europea? Merece la pena meter ahí 6000 euros o es demasiado poco? Igual es una respuesta demasiado obvia pero me gustaría saber de manos de Foro Burbuja
> 
> Danke Schön, que dirían en Zürich




Abre la cuenta en un banco de Ginebra . Te será mejor

Durante un divorcio, en ocasiones uno de los cónyuges intenta embargar la cuenta que posee el otro en un banco suizo.

Cualquiera que desee embargar el contenido de la cuenta suiza de un cónyuge se enfrenta a un proceso largo, difícil y costoso. Que nosotros sepamos, ninguna empresa de este tipo ha tenido un final satisfactorio.

1. Matrimonio celebrado en Suiza
El secreto bancario se levanta cuando se declara el divorcio bajo la legislación matrimonial suiza. El código civil suizo (art.170) estipula que los cónyuges pueden solicitar que el esposo o la esposa informen de su situación financiera.

2. Matrimonio celebrado fuera de Suiza
La situación es muy distinta cuando se declara el divorcio bajo una legislación matrimonial extranjera. De hecho, al banquero suizo se le prohíbe testificar ante un tribunal extranjero (art. 47 de la Ley Bancaria) de acuerdo con el secreto bancario. Hay que tener un tratado de cooperacion judiciaria tras Suiza y el paìs del divorcio, y tambien la persona necesita saber en que banco suizo la cuenta ha sido abierta.

ESTA INFORMACIÓN ES SOLAMENTE UNA DESCRIPCIÓN GENERAL Y NO DEBERÍA UTILIZARSE PARA DETERMINAR QUÉ NORMATIVA SE APLICARÁ EN CADA CASO. BAJO NINGUNA CIRCUNSTANCIA SE DEBERÍA INTERPRETAR ESTA PÁGINA COMO UN ASESORAMIENTO NI COMO UNA FUENTE DE INFORMACIÓN PARA BASAR UNA DECISIÓN.


----------



## univac (29 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Hoy he recibido la documentación. Me he leido el contrato y la documetación y hay un apartado que no he terminado de entender:
> 
> 7. Right of pledge and right to off-set
> The Bank has a right of pledge on all assets it holds for the account of the Client and a right of set-off regarding all debt receivables against its existing claims against the Client.
> ...



Todos habeis firmado el contrato sin saber que pone?
Joder si que ha aprendido este pais...


----------



## Riemann (29 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Hoy he recibido la documentación. Me he leido el contrato y la documetación y hay un apartado que no he terminado de entender:
> 
> 7. Right of pledge and right to off-set
> The Bank has a right of pledge on all assets it holds for the account of the Client and a right of set-off regarding all debt receivables against its existing claims against the Client.



Hombre, que el banco puede cobrarte deudas que tengas con él ("its existing claims against the Client") usando tus cuentas, valores, ... ("all assets it holds for the account of the Client")


----------



## 0absoluto (29 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Todos habeis firmado el contrato sin saber que pone?
> Joder si que ha aprendido este pais...



La pregunta que hacías ya se respondio en Junio del año pasado.
¿Sabes que se puede usar la opción de "Buscar en el tema"? 8:
Es un combo en la linea de debajo a los números de página. Con esa función podrías haber buscado "pledge" (o cualquier otra palabra), y habrías encontrado la respuesta en el Mensaje #1079


----------



## univac (29 Mar 2013)

Gracias hamijos, buscar algo en 325 paginas es una odisea...sobretodo cuando el motor de busqueda dentro del hilo es una mierda.

He sido incapaz de encontrar lo de las OTEs, se pueden hacer Ordenes de Traspaso de Efectivo desde SQW? es decir, puedes ordenar a traves de ellos que tu banco origen mande fondos? (la forma de hacer transferencias gratuitas, vamos)


----------



## 0absoluto (29 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Gracias hamijos, buscar algo en 325 paginas es una odisea...sobretodo cuando el motor de busqueda dentro del hilo es una mierda.
> 
> He sido incapaz de encontrar lo de las OTEs, se pueden hacer Ordenes de Traspaso de Efectivo desde SQW? es decir, puedes ordenar a traves de ellos que tu banco origen mande fondos? (la forma de hacer transferencias gratuitas, vamos)



No estoy seguro, pero creo que SQB solo admite OTEs si el banco origen es Suizo.


----------



## erre (29 Mar 2013)

Hola

¿Para 200.000€ es una buena opción o hay mejores alternativas??

Gracias


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que SQB solo admite OTEs si el banco origen es Suizo.



Yo creo que es más fácil abrir una cuenta sin nómina de ING y hacer transferencias desde ella. Te dejan transferir gratis hasta 50.000 euros.


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

erre dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Para 200.000€ es una buena opción o hay mejores alternativas??
> 
> Gracias



Quien los pillara. Si quieres por esa cantidad te merece la pena ir presencialmente a Suiza, imagino que con ese capital te atenderán en perfecto español


----------



## univac (29 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Yo creo que es más fácil abrir una cuenta sin nómina de ING y hacer transferencias desde ella. Te dejan transferir gratis hasta 50.000 euros.



Tengo abierta una cuenta de ING, pero sin fondos. Tendria que hacer una OTE a ING y luego una transferencia coste 0 de ING a SQB.

Que os parece esto de que vayan a proteger por ley en la UE depositos de hasta 100k?


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Que os parece esto de que vayan a proteger por ley en la UE depositos de hasta 100k?



Que ya lo estaban, pero necesitan volverlo a decir porque con Chipre casi han querido cargarse hasta eso, ya no hay confianza.


----------



## mr_wolf (29 Mar 2013)

Bueno, yo ya me he dado de alta en SQB.. ahora a esperar la documentacion...

Jolin, me siento un rebelde del sistema haciendo esto... 

Por cierto, alguien se ha planteado el como se da uno de baja de SQ?.. entiendo que cerrar la cuenta no deberia de tener gastos... esa parte de las condiciones no la he visto en las 326 paginas del hilo ni la he leido por ningun sitio en su Website...

Saludos burbujeros... esto es hollywood y si llega el corralito seremos las estrellas del sarao ¡¡¡ :


----------



## univac (30 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Que ya lo estaban, pero necesitan volverlo a decir porque con Chipre casi han querido cargarse hasta eso, ya no hay confianza.



Pues es un poco ridiculo, si no ha sucedido en Chipre es porque los chipriotas no han querido. Estas diciendo que la propia Troika pidio algo que va contra la ley de la UE? Me suena raro ienso:


----------



## serhost (30 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Pues es un poco ridiculo, si no ha sucedido en Chipre es porque los chipriotas no han querido. Estas diciendo que la propia Troika pidio algo que va contra la ley de la UE? Me suena raro ienso:



A mi me suena más raro que no hayan colgado a unos cuantos políticos los de las mafias rusas ya.

Los fondos de garantía de depósitos de la UE deben garantizar 100.000 euros, incluido Chipre o eso tenía entendido yo hace tiempo (más de un año, me suena).

Pero cómo siempre, cambiarán las leyes a su antojo. Aún así, lo mínimo es garantizar en todos los lados lo mismo.


----------



## univac (30 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> A mi me suena más raro que no hayan colgado a unos cuantos políticos los de las mafias rusas ya.
> 
> Los fondos de garantía de depósitos de la UE deben garantizar 100.000 euros, incluido Chipre o eso tenía entendido yo hace tiempo (más de un año, me suena).
> 
> Pero cómo siempre, cambiarán las leyes a su antojo. Aún así, lo mínimo es garantizar en todos los lados lo mismo.



Yo creo que a las fortunas ruskis las han dejado salir por la puerta trasera durante estos dias de paron


----------



## serhost (30 Mar 2013)

univac dijo:


> Yo creo que a las fortunas ruskis las han dejado salir por la puerta trasera durante estos dias de paron



Es probable, salía alguna noticia de ciudadanos diciendo que sólo quedaba calderilla en los bancos.

Esperemos que lo de Chipre no se extienda, aunque ya hemos visto que el rescate de Grecia si se ha extendido, quien sabe lo que pasará de aquí a poco.


----------



## erre (1 Abr 2013)

Por cierto, ¿alguien con experiencia con otros bancos en suiza? ¿ recomendación de una entidad más grande y con comisiones asumibles? ( pensando en una cantidad entre 100k y 200k €)

Saludos


----------



## micamor (1 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien con experiencia con otros bancos en suiza? ¿ recomendación de una entidad más grande y con comisiones asumibles? ( pensando en una cantidad entre 100k y 200k €)
> 
> Saludos



Veo que eres bastante novato en el foro.
Utiliza google y busca uno de los bancos más seguros, situado en Zurich, y que además tiene la garantía de su Cantón.
Busca en hilos abiertos en esta sección de Bolsa e inversiones. Seguro que lo encuentras. Las cosas sin esfuerzo no son valoradas.

Cantidad mínima 100.000€.
Comisión 20€ anual.
Transferencias gratis con banca online.


----------



## saboc (2 Abr 2013)

Buenos días: He solicitado el borrador a la agencia tributaria( creo que se podía desde hoy), y en rendimientos de cuentas no aparece SQ ( yo opte por la opcion B,sin secreto)...es extraño,pues tampoco aparece otra que tengo con caixabank...solo Ing....Será pronto para solicitar borrador y aun no están todos los datos????..Me interesa que todo sea transparente con hacienda y SQ para así enviar los eurillos para allá con tranquilidad.


----------



## ivanbg (2 Abr 2013)

saboc dijo:


> Buenos días: He solicitado el borrador a la agencia tributaria( creo que se podía desde hoy), y en rendimientos de cuentas no aparece SQ ( yo opte por la opcion B,sin secreto)...es extraño,pues tampoco aparece otra que tengo con caixabank...solo Ing....Será pronto para solicitar borrador y aun no están todos los datos????..Me interesa que todo sea transparente con hacienda y SQ para así enviar los eurillos para allá con tranquilidad.



Era esperable... Si no tienes más 50.000 Euros en la cuenta no tienes obligación de declararla... ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## sicilib (2 Abr 2013)

Sí, yo también acabo de consultar el borrador y aparecen todas las cuentas aquí, en España, pero la de SQ no aparece (cuando envié la documentación a Suiza también adjunté el formulario con la opción B).
Me imagino que ahora habrá que añadirla haciendo una modificación del borrador.


----------



## pumbi1973 (2 Abr 2013)

Vaya cacao que tenéis algunos con lo de no declarar por tener menos de 50.000 euros..

Tener menos de 50.000 euros solo os excluye de presentar a Hacienda el balance de vuestras cuentas en el extranjero con el formulario 720, pero en la declararacion de la renta "normal" hay que declarar todos los intereses que os haya dado cualquier cuenta, y como swissquote da intereses desde el primer céntimo, todos tenéis que declarar esos intereses en la declaracion de la renta.
Eso si, como son de cuentas en un país con acuerdo para evitar doble imposición tendréis que hacerlo en las casillas adecuadas en el programa padre.


----------



## ivanbg (2 Abr 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Vaya cacao que tenéis algunos con lo de no declarar por tener menos de 50.000 euros..
> 
> Tener menos de 50.000 euros solo os excluye de presentar a Hacienda el balance de vuestras cuentas en el extranjero con el formulario 720, pero en la declararacion de la renta "normal" hay que declarar todos los intereses que os haya dado cualquier cuenta, y como swissquote da intereses desde el primer céntimo, todos tenéis que declarar esos intereses en la declaracion de la renta.
> Eso si, como son de cuentas en un país con acuerdo para evitar doble imposición tendréis que hacerlo en las casillas adecuadas en el programa padre.



Buen apunte 

Van a flipar este año los de Hacienda... :8:


----------



## pumbi1973 (2 Abr 2013)

A ver si alguno podéis aclararme esta duda sobre los códigos de cuenta de swissquote, por el tema de la declaración en el formulario 720. Os lo pregunto porque siempre he creído que el único iban de verdad es el de la cuenta en francos suizos, que los de las cuentas en dolares y euros son subcuentas y su código de iban no son reales. Sabéis si es así? Hay que hacer el formulario 720 solo con el iban de la cuenta en francos agregando el dinero total en ella de las tres cuentas? O una declaración por cada subcuenta?
Voy a ir a hacienda a preguntarlo, pero por si alguno ya lo habéis hecho.


----------



## sicilib (2 Abr 2013)

Vaya, ¿entonces no puedo modificar el borrador añadiendo simplemente los intereses de SQ?. Hay que bajarse el programa padre (disponible a partir del 10 de abril).
Gracias por vuestra aclaración y perdón por mi ignorancia. Pensaba que como de los intereses ya han retenido en Suiza el 35% (aquí es el 21%) con añadir las cifras de rendimientos y retenciones al total en la casilla 22 de la declaración era suficiente...

Pumbi1973, no se ti vale de algo pero al declarar la cuenta ante el Banco de España era necesario rellenar 3 formularios, uno por cada divisa, aunque el número de cuenta fuese el mismo (el de los 6 dígitos)


----------



## pumbi1973 (2 Abr 2013)

Si, gracias, lo del BdE lo hice así, declare las tres cuentas, porque además me lo dijo expresamente la persona del BdE al que entregue los papeles cuando fui a llevar el dd1 de la cuenta en francos, que tenía que hacer el dd1 para las otras dos.
Pero para hacienda no lo tengo tan claro, porque en el formulario 720 lo que pide el campo expresamente es un iban, y yo probé a meter los códigos de las subcuentas en euros y dólares en unprograma de validación de iban y solo el de la cuenta en francos lo admitia como iban válido.
Por eso no se si tenemos que hacer el 720 agregado todo bajo ese iban o las tres por separado.


----------



## pumbi1973 (2 Abr 2013)

Sobre la declaración de la renta creo que hay una sección al final para doble imposición internacional, para que metas tanto los intereses como la retención a cuenta que te han hecho. 
Porque si solo metes los intereses en la parte normal, te tocaría pagar otra vez... Eso tienes que mirarlo bien, si puedes hacerlo solo modificando el borrador o necesitas el padre.

A mi siempre me gusta hacer el padre.


----------



## erre (2 Abr 2013)

micamor dijo:


> Veo que eres bastante novato en el foro.
> Utiliza google y busca uno de los bancos más seguros, situado en Zurich, y que además tiene la garantía de su Cantón.
> Busca en hilos abiertos en esta sección de Bolsa e inversiones. Seguro que lo encuentras. Las cosas sin esfuerzo no son valoradas.
> 
> ...



sí... ZKB... pero eso es pata negra y no sé si necesito/puedo tanto. Por eso me preguntaba si hay algo intermedio entre SQ y ZKB (además de CS y de UBS)

Si alguien tiene experiencia... Gracias.


----------



## 0absoluto (2 Abr 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Si, gracias, lo del BdE lo hice así, declare las tres cuentas, porque además me lo dijo expresamente la persona del BdE al que entregue los papeles cuando fui a llevar el dd1 de la cuenta en francos, que tenía que hacer el dd1 para las otras dos.
> Pero para hacienda no lo tengo tan claro, porque en el formulario 720 lo que pide el campo expresamente es un iban, y yo probé a meter los códigos de las subcuentas en euros y dólares en unprograma de validación de iban y solo el de la cuenta en francos lo admitia como iban válido.
> Por eso no se si tenemos que hacer el 720 agregado todo bajo ese iban o las tres por separado.



Si quieres meter el IBAN de cada una de las tres subcuentas, podrias averiguarlo sabiendo que el formato de las cuentas de suiza es el siguiente:

CHkk bbbb bccc cccc cccc c

siendo:
b = National bank code
c = Account number

Lo que necesitas el calcular el valor de kk, que si no me equivoco es el resultado de la operacion (98 - 121700bbbbbcccccccccccc mod 97).
Esta operación requiere una calculadora con mantisa de muchos dígitos por lo que no es facil. Pero se puede ir probando con todos los numeros 02 hasta 98 hasta que el comprobador de IBAN diga que es correcto.
En ésta página hay un comprobador de IBAN para varios paises: United Nations CEFACT TBG 5 Finance Domain

EDITO: La equivalencia de cccccccccccc con la cuenta de SQB es 0000nnnnnnxx siendo:
nnnnnn El numero de cuenta normal
xx la divisa: 00=CHF, 01=USD, 02=EUR


----------



## mecaweto (2 Abr 2013)

sicilib dijo:


> Vaya, ¿entonces no puedo modificar el borrador añadiendo simplemente los intereses de SQ?. Hay que bajarse el programa padre (disponible a partir del 10 de abril).
> Gracias por vuestra aclaración y perdón por mi ignorancia. Pensaba que como de los intereses ya han retenido en Suiza el 35% (aquí es el 21%) con añadir las cifras de rendimientos y retenciones al total en la casilla 22 de la declaración era suficiente...



A todo esto, ¿como saber las retenciones e interés bruto dado por SQB durante el 2012? ¿Manda algún informe al buzón o hay alguna manera de saberlo desde dentro de la página web?.

De todas maneras, para la minucia de intereses que da no creo que Hacienda vaya a iniciar un expediente si no se declara, a no ser que se tenga un pastón allí, claro está.



sicilib dijo:


> Pumbi1973, no se ti vale de algo pero al declarar la cuenta ante el Banco de España era necesario rellenar 3 formularios, uno por cada divisa, aunque el número de cuenta fuese el mismo (el de los 6 dígitos)



Cuando se discutía sobre el DD1 creo que se dijo que la numeración acabada en 00, 01 y 02 que distinguían las distintas divisas eran subcuentas para uso interno del banco, que el número real de cuenta era lo que precedía a ese sufijo.


----------



## eufcb5 (2 Abr 2013)

necesito informacion foreros yo tengo abierta la cuenta de swissquote pero quiero añadir a otra persona ok ya se lo que tengo que hacer en swissquote el problema es:la nueva persona en la cuenta tiene que presentar los 3 dd1 con su nombre si ya lo hice yo en su momento es decir cada titular tiene que hacer los 3 dd1 o no es necesario gracias


----------



## sicilib (2 Abr 2013)

En "Notifications", se pone las fechas para que busque (en mi caso desde que abrí la cuenta en junio 2012) y el 23-01-2013 enviaron un informe al buzón denominado "Account Statement" en el que viene especificado todo el año 2012 (download en pdf).

Es cierto que los intereses son una minucia y que incluso lo de la doble imposición sería muy poco. Pero el problema que yo veo es que si no lo hacemos todo bien después nos vengan con multas del copón por datos omitidos o vete tu a saber que...
Y mira que es tentador modificar el borrador metiendo las dos cifras de marras, aceptarlo y quitarte la declaración de encima.
Pero creo que voy a esperar a lo del programa padre y a consultarlo mejor...


----------



## serhost (2 Abr 2013)

sicilib dijo:


> En "Notifications", se pone las fechas para que busque (en mi caso desde que abrí la cuenta en junio 2012) y el 23-01-2013 enviaron un informe al buzón denominado "Account Statement" en el que viene especificado todo el año 2012 (download en pdf).
> 
> Es cierto que los intereses son una minucia y que incluso lo de la doble imposición sería muy poco. Pero el problema que yo veo es que si no lo hacemos todo bien después nos vengan con multas del copón por datos omitidos o vete tu a saber que...
> Y mira que es tentador modificar el borrador metiendo las dos cifras de marras, aceptarlo y quitarte la declaración de encima.
> Pero creo que voy a esperar a lo del programa padre y a consultarlo mejor...



Acuerdo de doble imposición España-Luxemburgo, tiene ya años:

http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Tributaria/CDI/BOE_Luxemburgo.pdf

http://www.minhap.gob.es/es-ES/Normativa y doctrina/Normativa/CDI/Paginas/CDI_Alfa.aspx


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Acuerdo de doble imposición España-Luxemburgo, tiene ya años ...



El acuerdo de doble imposición que hay que aplicar es el de España-Suiza, no el de España-Luxemburgo.
Dicho convenio fué actualizado hace menos de dos meses, el 15/Feb/2013.
Aquí podéis consultarlo: Convenio de doble imposición España/Suiza


----------



## serhost (3 Abr 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> El acuerdo de doble imposición que hay que aplicar es el de España-Suiza, no el de España-Luxemburgo.
> Dicho convenio fué actualizado hace menos de dos meses, el 15/Feb/2013.
> Aquí podéis consultarlo: Convenio de doble imposición España/Suiza



Perdon, queria ponerlo en el otro hilo de ing.lu


----------



## perico30 (3 Abr 2013)

sicilib dijo:


> Es cierto que los intereses son una minucia y que incluso lo de la doble imposición sería muy poco. Pero el problema que yo veo es que si no lo hacemos todo bien después nos vengan con multas del copón por datos omitidos o vete tu a saber que...
> Y mira que es tentador modificar el borrador metiendo las dos cifras de marras, aceptarlo y quitarte la declaración de encima.
> Pero creo que voy a esperar a lo del programa padre y a consultarlo mejor...



Programa PADRE: Aprendiendo a utilizarlo (V)


----------



## roquerol (3 Abr 2013)

pumbi1973 dijo:


> Vaya cacao que tenéis algunos con lo de no declarar por tener menos de 50.000 euros..
> 
> Tener menos de 50.000 euros solo os excluye de presentar a Hacienda el balance de vuestras cuentas en el extranjero con el formulario 720, pero en la declararacion de la renta "normal" hay que declarar todos los intereses que os haya dado cualquier cuenta, y como swissquote da intereses desde el primer céntimo, todos tenéis que declarar esos intereses en la declaracion de la renta.
> Eso si, como son de cuentas en un país con acuerdo para evitar doble imposición tendréis que hacerlo en *las casillas adecuadas* en el programa padre.



¿se sabe que casillas son?


----------



## roquerol (3 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Programa PADRE: Aprendiendo a utilizarlo (V)





roquerol dijo:


> ¿se sabe que casillas son?




Ole, si antes pregunto...


----------



## jm972 (4 Abr 2013)

*apertura cuenta reciente*

acabo de recibir el sobre con la documentacion para devolver a SQ y solo me piden el contrato firmado y la compulsa del dni, y ademas hay una tarjeta amarilla para poder hacer la compulsa de manera gratuita por correo pero creo, si no he entendido mal, que para los extranjeros solo es valido si estas alli, el tema es que no veo que pidan ninguna factura que confirme el nombre y la direccion. Alguien sabe si han cambiado la documentacion y eso ya no es necesario? alguien que se haya abierto la cuenta recientemente?


----------



## 0absoluto (4 Abr 2013)

@jm972. Yo no recuerdo que en el hilo se haya dicho que piden facturas para confirmar el nombre y la dirección. Yo las cuentas (savings y trading) las abrí a mediados del año pasado y esa documentación no me la pidieron.
Te recomiendo que en lugar de fotocopia compulsada del DNI, envíes fotocopia compulsada del pasaporte. A mi me aceptaron la fotocopia del pasaporte compulsada por la comisaría.


----------



## Trapaza (4 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Programa PADRE: Aprendiendo a utilizarlo (V)



Muchas gracias por la información. Como era de esperar, y aunque en su día no te acogieras al secreto bancario, en el borrador ni rastro de SQB...


----------



## erre (4 Abr 2013)

Recibida documentación para abrir cuenta... Preguntas:

- A mí también me parece mejor pasaporte que DNI, pero ¿qué pasa cuando te renuevan el pasaporte y te asignan un nº nuevo?
- No veo la opción de renunciar al secreto bancario. Y tampoco sé cuál es la mejor opción. ¿Secreto o no?

Gracias


----------



## micamor (4 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Recibida documentación para abrir cuenta... Preguntas:
> 
> - A mí también me parece mejor pasaporte que DNI, pero ¿qué pasa cuando te renuevan el pasaporte y te asignan un nº nuevo?
> - No veo la opción de renunciar al secreto bancario. Y tampoco sé cuál es la mejor opción. ¿Secreto o no?
> ...



El número del pasaporte es el mismo que el DNI. Sin la letra final. Siempre es el mismo.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Abr 2013)

Hola, al final me he decidido, el hilo es larguísimo y la información no se encuentra facilmente, una pregunta.

los telefonos de swissquote desde el extranjero pone
T+ 41448258885
F+ 41448258889
que quieren decir la T y la F?


----------



## erre (4 Abr 2013)

micamor dijo:


> El número del pasaporte es el mismo que el DNI. Sin la letra final. Siempre es el mismo.



En mi caso al menos no... el número de pasaporte, el que viene taladrado en todas las páginas, es distinto al del DNI. 

Pero sí es cierto que aparece mi DNI en la página principal. 

Gracias.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 23:09 ----------




jm972 dijo:


> acabo de recibir el sobre con la documentacion para devolver a SQ y solo me piden el contrato firmado y la compulsa del dni, y ademas hay una tarjeta amarilla para poder hacer la compulsa de manera gratuita por correo pero creo, si no he entendido mal, que para los extranjeros solo es valido si estas alli, el tema es que no veo que pidan ninguna factura que confirme el nombre y la direccion. Alguien sabe si han cambiado la documentacion y eso ya no es necesario? alguien que se haya abierto la cuenta recientemente?



La tarjeta amarilla es para usarla si estás en Suiza: vas a una oficina de Correos y te compulsan gratis.

Yo compulsaré el pasaporte en un notario para hacerlo cuanto antes. Creo que son 3 euros, ¿no?

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 23:10 ----------




bullish consensus dijo:


> Hola, al final me he decidido, el hilo es larguísimo y la información no se encuentra facilmente, una pregunta.
> 
> los telefonos de swissquote desde el extranjero pone
> T+ 41448258885
> ...



Podría ser teléfono y fax... prueba a llamar


----------



## sicilib (5 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Programa PADRE: Aprendiendo a utilizarlo (V)



Justo lo que andaba buscando. Mil gracias...


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Abr 2013)

Joder que cosa más rara me acaba de pasar.: he transferido el total de la cuenta en € de vuelta a España. En fin que en esta cuenta quedaban 1000€ + algo de intereses después de cambiar el resto a CHF, por lo que he puesto una orden de pago por todo lo que quedaba.

Pues me envían el mensaje de que ya se ha pasado la orden de transferencia por el importe total (1000€ + intereses) + 2€ de comisión, y todavía quedan unos centimos en la cuenta ::

Si en la orden sale que han transferido todo lo que quedaba, por lo que la cuenta se debería quedar a 0,00€ ... ¿de dónde van a sacar los 2€ de comisión? ¿Y de dónde salen los centimos que quedan? :: ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Abr 2013)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Joder que cosa más rara me acaba de pasar.: he transferido el total de la cuenta en € de vuelta a España. En fin que en esta cuenta quedaban 1000€ + algo de intereses después de cambiar el resto a CHF, por lo que he puesto una orden de pago por todo lo que quedaba.
> 
> Pues me envían el mensaje de que ya se ha pasado la orden de transferencia por el importe total (1000€ + intereses) + 2€ de comisión, y todavía quedan unos centimos en la cuenta ::
> 
> Si en la orden sale que han transferido todo lo que quedaba, por lo que la cuenta se debería quedar a 0,00€ ... ¿de dónde van a sacar los 2€ de comisión? ¿Y de dónde salen los centimos que quedan? :: ::



Los centimos de los intereses que les debía quedar pendiente. Los 2€ del saldo negativo que te va a quedar... ::


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Abr 2013)

sicilib dijo:


> Justo lo que andaba buscando. Mil gracias...



Ayer llame a hacienda para informarme sobre los intereses y retenciones en depositos en cuentas extranjeras para la declaracíón de la renta y que casillas eran donde iban incluidas y me contestaron que en la casilla 22 o 24 se ponian los interes como en los bancos españoles y que en la casilla 736 se tenian que poner las retenciones que te hayan aplicado en el pais de origen con el tema de la doble imposición.
Y los que tenemos depositos en moneda diferente al euro,tenemos que calcular a como cotizaba esa moneda con respecto al euro en el dia que nos ingresaron los intereses por el bde....mandale castaña!! O sea, si a mi me dieron mi banco polaco unos intereses en zloty el dia 30 de julio de 2012 tengo que calcular a como cotizaba el zloty ese dia por el bde y hacer la conversion en euros y eso en cada mes para sumarlos todo y ponerlo en la casilla de rendimientos del capital mobiliario en la declaración de renta(casilla 22 o 24).Todo esto me dijeron por telefono en hacienda.
No sé si será así.Alguien por aqui que nos pueda despejar las dudas?

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 10:58 ----------

Seria perfecto que alguien nos iluminase con un ejemplo practico pero sencillo de interes y retención en depositos extranjeros y como va en la declaración de la renta.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## perico30 (5 Abr 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ayer llame a hacienda para informarme sobre los intereses y retenciones en depositos en cuentas extranjeras para la declaracíón de la renta y que casillas eran donde iban incluidas y me contestaron que en la casilla 22 o 24 se ponian los interes como en los bancos españoles y que en la casilla 736 se tenian que poner las retenciones que te hayan aplicado en el pais de origen con el tema de la doble imposición.
> Y los que tenemos depositos en moneda diferente al euro,tenemos que calcular a como cotizaba esa moneda con respecto al euro en el dia que nos ingresaron los intereses por el bde....mandale castaña!! O sea, si a mi me dieron mi banco polaco unos intereses en zloty el dia 30 de julio de 2012 tengo que calcular a como cotizaba el zloty ese dia por el bde y hacer la conversion en euros y eso en cada mes para sumarlos todo y ponerlo en la casilla de rendimientos del capital mobiliario en la declaración de renta(casilla 22 o 24).Todo esto me dijeron por telefono en hacienda.
> No sé si será así.Alguien por aqui que nos pueda despejar las dudas?
> 
> ...




*Solo Intereses* en la casilla 22, como si de un depósito nacional se tratase, y doble imposición en la casilla 734. Así era en la renta 2011 y anteriores, puede que este año la pasaran a la casilla 736, pero lo dudo... hay que esperar al día 10 de abril a que esté disponible PADRE 2012, en el borrador no se puede :-(

Ejemplos tienes en un link que hay varios post atrás.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Intereses y retención en la casilla 22, como si de un depósito nacional se tratase, y doble imposición en la casilla 734. Así era en la renta 2011 y anteriores, puede que este año la pasaran a la casilla 736, pero lo dudo... hay que esperar al día 10 de abril a que esté disponible PADRE 2012, en el borrador no se puede :-(
> 
> Ejemplos tienes en un link que hay varios post atrás.




Gracias Perico!! Otra cosa, al hacer la declaración individual y al estar las cuentas en conjunto con mi mujer yo tendria que poner la mitad de mis intereses y retenciones o el total? No se puede confirmar entonces con el borrador?

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 12:01 ----------

En la casilla 734 o 736 de doble imposición te sale el pais donde te retienen los impuestos o es algo general? O sea, que al hacer click en la casilla 734 o 736 se te desplega la casilla por paises y tu debes de señalar cual pais es donde te retienen los impuestos....o no es asi y solo debes de poner los impuestos retenidos que ya hacienda cuando quiera saber de que pais es donde te retienen se los debes de justificar con algun documento bancario etc...?


----------



## sicilib (5 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Intereses y retención en la casilla 22, como si de un depósito nacional se tratase, y doble imposición en la casilla 734. Así era en la renta 2011 y anteriores, puede que este año la pasaran a la casilla 736, pero lo dudo... hay que esperar al día 10 de abril a que esté disponible PADRE 2012, en el borrador no se puede :-(
> 
> Ejemplos tienes en un link que hay varios post atrás.



Bueno, como algunos tenemos la cuenta de SQ con poco efectivo, acabo de llamar a hacienda y les he hecho la siguiente consulta:
Tengo una cuenta bancaria en un país extranjero con una pequeña cantidad de dinero y que no aparece en los datos fiscales facilitados en el borrador de la de la declaración de la renta. ¿Puedo modificar mi borrador añadiendo los intereses de esta cuenta o hay que esperar al programa padre para evitar la doble imposición?

Respuesta: La que me imaginaba, aunque no está de más confirmarlo.
Evitar la doble imposición es un derecho del contribuyente, no una obligación. Es decir, si la cantidad que te vas a ahorrar por deducir en este apartado es considerable, merece la pena esperar al programa padre (el 10 de abril te lo descargas y después hay que esperar hasta el 24 de abril para poder presentarlo telemáticamente). Ahora bien, si lo que te vas a ahorrar en este apartado es una minucia es mejor modificar el borrador, confirmar y asunto liquidao (con la ventaja de que si te sale a devolver, antes cobras).


----------



## saboc (5 Abr 2013)

Buenas:Alguno de vosotros se puso en contacto con SQ para saber si envian o no informacion fiscal a hacienda? ( Me refiero a los que escogimos opcion B)..Pues me sigue pareciendo raro que no figure en borrador y que tengamos que andar con pies de plomo peleando con casillas y programas Padre....Les voy a enviar un mail, a ver si me contestan


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (5 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes, ya sé que el tema se ha tratado bastante... pero sigue sin quedarme nada claro. Acabo de abrir cuenta en SQB y quiero realizar la presentación del DD1. Me ha quedado claro que debo realizarlo por triplicado, una vez por cada divisa. Sin embargo, lo que no tengo nada claro es cuál es mi número de cuenta.

Si entro en el apartado de "Payment services" -> "Your bank detail" me aparece a la derecha algo así:

CH --> Country code 
8781 --> Bank code 
0000XXXXXX00 --> Account number (donde las X son 6 dígitos de mi cuenta).

En base a eso, no cabe duda de que mi número de cuenta sería ese: 0000XXXXXX00

Sin embargo, a su vez, en el desplegable, que dice "Account number" aparece para cada divisa: 0000XXXXXX00,0000XXXXXX01 y 0000XXXXXX02. Y aunque cambie de divisa, a la derecha sigue diciendo que mi acount number es el 0000XXXXXX00.

La pregunta por tanto es, en el DD1, ¿qué debo poner?

- 0000XXXXXX00 siempre
- 0000XXXXXX00, 0000XXXXXX01 y 0000XXXXXX02 respectivamente.
- XXXXXX tal y como se comentaba en algún mensaje anterior...

A ser posible que las respuestas tengan argumentación, gracias


----------



## perico30 (6 Abr 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gracias Perico!! Otra cosa, al hacer la declaración individual y al estar las cuentas en conjunto con mi mujer yo tendria que poner la mitad de mis intereses y retenciones o el total? No se puede confirmar entonces con el borrador?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 12:01 ----------
> 
> En la casilla 734 o 736 de doble imposición te sale el pais donde te retienen los impuestos o es algo general? O sea, que al hacer click en la casilla 734 o 736 se te desplega la casilla por paises y tu debes de señalar cual pais es donde te retienen los impuestos....o no es asi y solo debes de poner los impuestos retenidos que ya hacienda cuando quiera saber de que pais es donde te retienen se los debes de justificar con algun documento bancario etc...?



En la 22 solo los intereses, y en la casilla 734 debes poner nuevamente los intereses y las correspondientes retenciones en el extranjero. No hay que señalar pais ni nada. Las retenciones en el extranjero solo en la casilla 734, en la 22 no, que arriba tuve un desliz y no me expliqué bien.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Abr 2013)

sicilib dijo:


> Bueno, como algunos tenemos la cuenta de SQ con poco efectivo, acabo de llamar a hacienda y les he hecho la siguiente consulta:
> Tengo una cuenta bancaria en un país extranjero con una pequeña cantidad de dinero y que no aparece en los datos fiscales facilitados en el borrador de la de la declaración de la renta. ¿Puedo modificar mi borrador añadiendo los intereses de esta cuenta o hay que esperar al programa padre para evitar la doble imposición?
> 
> Respuesta: La que me imaginaba, aunque no está de más confirmarlo.
> Evitar la doble imposición es un derecho del contribuyente, no una obligación. Es decir, si la cantidad que te vas a ahorrar por deducir en este apartado es considerable, merece la pena esperar al programa padre (el 10 de abril te lo descargas y después hay que esperar hasta el 24 de abril para poder presentarlo telemáticamente). Ahora bien, si lo que te vas a ahorrar en este apartado es una minucia es mejor modificar el borrador, confirmar y asunto liquidao (con la ventaja de que si te sale a devolver, antes cobras).





Como que evitar la doble imposición es un derecho y no una obligación por parte del contribuyente? No es una obligación declarar todos tus ingresos fuera de España asi sea que tengas pocos intereses? No me queda claro!!
Lo que quiero decir que si que es una obligación almenos poner en la casilla 22 todos tus intereses o no?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 12:39 ----------




sicilib dijo:


> Bueno, como algunos tenemos la cuenta de SQ con poco efectivo, acabo de llamar a hacienda y les he hecho la siguiente consulta:
> Tengo una cuenta bancaria en un país extranjero con una pequeña cantidad de dinero y que no aparece en los datos fiscales facilitados en el borrador de la de la declaración de la renta. ¿Puedo modificar mi borrador añadiendo los intereses de esta cuenta o hay que esperar al programa padre para evitar la doble imposición?
> 
> Respuesta: La que me imaginaba, aunque no está de más confirmarlo.
> Evitar la doble imposición es un derecho del contribuyente, no una obligación. Es decir, si la cantidad que te vas a ahorrar por deducir en este apartado es considerable, merece la pena esperar al programa padre (el 10 de abril te lo descargas y después hay que esperar hasta el 24 de abril para poder presentarlo telemáticamente). Ahora bien, si lo que te vas a ahorrar en este apartado es una minucia es mejor modificar el borrador, confirmar y asunto liquidao (con la ventaja de que si te sale a devolver, antes cobras).




Y como se sabe si lo que te vas a ahorrar en ese apartado es una minucia o no si no se puede hacerlo a traves del borrador y hay que esperar al programa Padre? Hay alguna manera de saberlo antes que salga el Padre? Porque si yo sé desde hoy que no me voy a ahorrar mucho con la doble imposición pues modifico y confirmo el borrador y no esperaría al día 10 de abril.


----------



## sicilib (6 Abr 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Como que evitar la doble imposición es un derecho y no una obligación por parte del contribuyente? No es una obligación declarar todos tus ingresos fuera de España asi sea que tengas pocos intereses? No me queda claro!!
> Lo que quiero decir que si que es una obligación almenos poner en la casilla 22 todos tus intereses o no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 12:39 ----------
> ...



Vamos a ver un ejemplo práctico:
1) La cuenta SQ te ha producido en bruto en el año 2012 unos intereses de 10 euros de los que la hacienda Suiza te ha retenido el 35%, es decir, 3.5 euros (en neto te ha dado de interés 6,5 euros).
2) Solicitas el borrador y tu declaración de la renta te sale a devolver 100 euros pero compruebas que en tus datos fiscales no aparece la cuenta de SQ.
3) Modificas tu borrador añadiendo en la casilla 22 los 10 euros brutos que te ha producido la cuenta de SQ.
4) Ahora tu declaración te sale a devolver 97,9 euros, ¿por qué?, porque te han retenido automáticamente el 21% de 10 euros.
5) Consecuencia: hay doble imposición sobre tus 10 euros, la de la hacienda Suiza 3.5 euros y la de la hacienda española 2.1 euros.
6) Tu lo has declarado todo y estás en la legalidad.

Pero si quieres que no te cobren dos impuestos por tus 10 euros no puedes operar así. Tienes que esperar a que esté disponible el programa padre para poder aplicar una deducción y evitar la doble imposición. Estás en tu derecho y también será legal.


----------



## kikeelguapo (7 Abr 2013)

Hola. Para los que habeis escogido la opción de secreto bancario y que que os retengan en la hacienda suiza. Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre de 2012 no supera 50.000 euros NO hay obligación de declarar la cuenta a hacienda.
Art.42 bis apartado 4 e) del RD 1065/2007.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 09:04 ----------

Y además esto también ayuda:
Agencia Tributaria - Obligación de declarar


----------



## 0absoluto (7 Abr 2013)

kikeelguapo dijo:


> Hola. Para los que habeis escogido la opción de secreto bancario y que que os retengan en la hacienda suiza. Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre de 2012 no supera 50.000 euros NO hay obligación de declarar la cuenta a hacienda.
> Art.42 bis apartado 4 e) del RD 1065/2007.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 09:04 ----------
> ...



No es exacto. También existe obligación de declarar cuando el saldo medio del último trimestre es superior a 50K aunque el saldo a fin de año no sea superior a dicha cantidad. Y eso es independiente de la opción de tributación elegida en SQB.
El Real Decreto aplicable es el Real 1558/2012, de 15 de noviembre y publicado en el BOE con fecha 24 de noviembre de 2012: Obligaciones de información sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero

El artículo 42 bis apartado 4e, dice exactamente:
"_No existirá obligación de informar sobre ninguna cuenta cuando los saldos 
a 31 de diciembre a los que se refiere el apartado 2.d) no superen, conjuntamente, los 50.000 euros, y la misma circunstancia concurra en relación con los *saldos medios* a que se refiere el mismo apartado. En caso de superarse cualquiera de dichos límites conjuntos deberá informarse sobre todas las cuentas._"

Y el apartado 2d, dice:
"_Los saldos de las cuentas a 31 de diciembre y el *saldo medio correspondiente al último trimestre del año*._"


----------



## Singularidad informativa (7 Abr 2013)

kikeelguapo dijo:


> Hola. Para los que habeis escogido la opción de secreto bancario y que que os retengan en la hacienda suiza. Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre de 2012 no supera 50.000 euros NO hay obligación de declarar la cuenta a hacienda.
> Art.42 bis apartado 4 e) del RD 1065/2007.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 09:04 ----------
> ...



Sí, pero esta exención se refiere al modelo 720.
En la declaración de la Renta los intereses los vas a tener que declarar de todas formas.


Interesará esto para quienes el objetivo de abrir esta cuenta es salvarse de un posible corralón y han abierto cuenta en ING Lux, país perteneciente a la UE:
Hacienda podrá investigar y embargar cuentas en toda la UE _(en vigor desde el 1 de enero de 2013)_


----------



## jm972 (8 Abr 2013)

*dukascopy vs swissquote?*

Alguien puede resumir cuales serian las difernecias entre los dos? solo veo comentarios sobre swissquote y nada de dukascopy y desconozco si es porque no es fiable o porque nadie se ha abierto cuenta y porque......gracias.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 08:56 ----------

dukascopy vs swuissquote:

Alguien puede resumir cuales serian las difernecias entre los dos? solo veo comentarios sobre swissquote y nada de dukascopy y desconozco si es porque no es fiable o porque nadie se ha abierto cuenta y porque......gracias.


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Vamos a ver una cosa con eso de las subcuentas, si hacienda te llama y te dice que le lleves información de lo declarado en el 720, que es lo máximo que te puede pasar, sólo le podrás llevar los "Account Statement" uno en CHF, otro en EUR y otro en USD que todos llevan el membrete del IBAN acabado en 00 y/o el "Managed Account Evaluation" a 31 de diciembre donde está todo agrupado en el IBAN acabado en 00.
> 
> Realmente es que no son subcuentas ya que no vas a tener documentación de ninguna cuenta acabada en 01, ni 02, son todas 00.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, Vidar. Yo estaba hecho un lío, y ahora lo has explicado de manera nítida y clara. Antes de leer tu intervención, pregunté en el blog de J.Ullastres, y me ha contestado en el sentido que tu comentas, es decir, hay que declarar una cuenta porque el IBAN es único y el mismo para las tres subcuentas; esa es la clave como tu muy bien has señalado (el saldo será la suma de las tres subcuentas).
un saludo.


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Abr 2013)

hola, alguien sabe si existe la figura del "autorizado" en la cuenta de swissquote??


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Abr 2013)

jm972 dijo:


> Alguien puede resumir cuales serian las difernecias entre los dos? solo veo comentarios sobre swissquote y nada de dukascopy y desconozco si es porque no es fiable o porque nadie se ha abierto cuenta y porque......gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 08:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Intentaré resumir; espero que no se me olvide lo esencial:
1. Tanto las cuentas de SQ como DK son cuentas bancarias
2. *Swissquote* tiene tres tipos de cuentas, la de ahorro (savings), otra para operar en Forex (divisas), y otra para trading (acciones, etc.).
Creo recordar que no se exige un mínimo de cantidad para abrir cualquiera de las cuentas.
Dukascopy tiene dos tipos de cuentas, una para operar en Forex y otra cuenta corriente. La de Forex creo recordar que hay que abrirla con un mínimo de 10.000 euros (consulta en la página de DK); para abrir la cuenta corriente, el mínimo es de 50.000 euros.
3. Mientras que SQ te paga intereses en la cuenta de ahorro, DK me parece que no.
4. Entiendo que Dukascopy es una opción para diversificar. Es cierto que la cantidad de 50.000 eur. es un poco elevada, y te quedaría abrir la cuenta para Forex con una cantidad menor. Es una manera de que tu dinero también esté resguardado y sin cobrarte mantenimiento. Y además tienes la oportunidad de hacer alguna operativa en divisas.

Espero que haya servido de aclaración.


----------



## erre (9 Abr 2013)

¿Dukascopy también se puede abrir sin viajar a Suiza? Si es así, interesa...

¿Alguien ha investigado si es (parece) más o menos fiable que SQB? (Tamaño, facturación etc.)

Gracias


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Abr 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> Vaya mariconada esa cantidad, mejor un banco más serio.



Si, es verdad, uno más serio, como .....Bankia, por ejemplo

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 09:08 ----------




euroburbuja dijo:


> el 4% de 50.000€ = 2000€ en bancos como ING que lo ofreció durante el 2012.
> 
> 
> ME DESCOJONO! ::



El problema no es ING. Yo tengo cuenta con ellos; no por el 4%, sino porque ofrecen un buen servicio (pago de recibos, etc.). Tengo lo justito. El resto lo tengo fuera (en el extranjero). Como te decía, no es cuestión de la seriedad de ING (que para mi la tiene). Es cuestión de la seriedad del país (España).

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 09:10 ----------




erre dijo:


> ¿Dukascopy también se puede abrir sin viajar a Suiza? Si es así, interesa...
> 
> ¿Alguien ha investigado si es (parece) más o menos fiable que SQB? (Tamaño, facturación etc.)
> 
> Gracias



No es necesario viajar hasta allí. La apertura es más o menos como con SQ. Parece un banco fiable. Como te digo, se puede utilizar para tener una pequeña cantidad, con el fin de diversificar.


----------



## erre (9 Abr 2013)

Gracias, vicenmadrid.

¿Cuando dices "pequeña cantidad" en cuánto estás pensando?
¿Cuánto sería razonable tener en SQ y en Dukascopy?
Ya que según comentas tienes la mayor parte de tus ahorros en el extranjero, me interesa saber cómo lo has repartido...

Gracias


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Abr 2013)

Tambien existe Mig Bank en el fondo de garantía suízo y online. 8:


----------



## vicenmadrid (9 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Gracias, vicenmadrid.
> 
> ¿Cuando dices "pequeña cantidad" en cuánto estás pensando?
> ¿Cuánto sería razonable tener en SQ y en Dukascopy?
> ...



Tienes razón, perdona por ser ambiguo al hablar de "pequeña cantidad". Todo es relativo, según el patrimonio que tengas. Para que te hagas una idea, he diversificado lo más posible. Te lo diré en porcentajes (aproximadamente):
-SQ: 50%
-Dukascopy: 15%
-Mig Bank: 10%
-3 Brókers extranjeros: 25%

Hay otro banco que también puede ser interesante: Barclays; no me refiero a las sucursales que hay en España. Lo puedes hacer por internet. Son un poco pesados a la hora de pedirte documentos. Al final desistí ya que tenía otras opciones, pero si hubiera tenido más tiempo para el papeleo, la hubiera abierto. Me parece que estos te cobran algo por el mantenimiento.
Y también otra opción (no he profundizado mucho pero puede ser interesante): abrir una cuenta en Gibraltar. En su momento, cuando me informé, no se podía abrir por internet. Tenía que ser presencialmente.

Y recuerda, cualquier cuenta que abras en el extranjero debes declarar el DD1 al Banco de España, y el modelo 720 a la AEAT. Siempre dentro de la legalidad.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Abr 2013)

Yo lo que haría si tuviera más de 100k que no es el caso.
20% Dukascopy.
20% Mig Bank.
20% Swissquote.
20% ING LU. 
20% BBVA o SAN. :ouch:


----------



## erre (9 Abr 2013)

Gracias. Siempre es bueno tener la opinión de alguien que ha dado el paso.

Además de diversificar, ¿crees que hay un máximo que no se debería superar en este tipo de entidades? En Suiza creo que 80k€ están garantizados, pero no sé si esa "garantía" es de fiar o es tan fiable como la que dan en Spain...

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (9 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Gracias. Siempre es bueno tener la opinión de alguien que ha dado el paso.
> 
> Además de diversificar, ¿crees que hay un máximo que no se debería superar en este tipo de entidades? En Suiza creo que 80k€ están garantizados, pero no sé si esa "garantía" es de fiar o es tan fiable como la que dan en Spain...
> 
> Saludos



En España no hay dinero para cubrir a nadie, lo que si hay son bonos a 30 años, de esos tienen todos los que quieran.

.


----------



## funtrader (9 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> hola, alguien sabe si existe la figura del "autorizado" en la cuenta de swissquote??



Sí. Hay posibilidad de nombrar autorizados. Entrando en la web (creo que solo hay acceso para los ya clientes) en el apartado de "forms" se puede ver el formulario de "power of attorney" que son los poderes de autorizado. Te hacen enviar la misma documentación que para el titular. Esto se puede hacer al abrir la cuenta o más adelante y también se pueden revocar en cualquier momento.


----------



## mektgn (10 Abr 2013)

Buenas, veo que muchos ya estáis con la declaración de la renta pero yo todavía estoy metido con el modelo 720. Se me está haciendo una auténtica montaña y ya quedan pocos días para la fecha límite. Os agradecería mucho que me aclararais lo siguiente:

1. La casilla "Valoración 2: saldo medio del último trimestre" hay que rellenarla? Porque veo que no tiene el asterisco de campo obligatorio (de hecho tampoco da errores sin rellenar la casilla de valoración 1 de saldo a 31 de diciembre). Es que no tengo ni idea de como se calcula el saldo medio trimestral. Mandaríais un mail a SQ para que me faciliten este dato?

2. El resto de datos sin asterisco (no obligatorios) como la dirección también se tienen que rellenar?

3. Solo tengo dinero en la cuenta en euros. Las otras 2 han estado siempre a cero. Finalmente se sabe si hay que declarar las 3 cuentas?

4. En mi cuenta online en euros aparece como el IBAN el número de cuenta terminado en 00, tengo que meter éste aunque teóricamente corresponda a la cuenta en francos suizos?

Gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2013)

mektgn dijo:


> 3. Solo tengo dinero en la cuenta en euros. Las otras 2 han estado siempre a cero. Finalmente se sabe si hay que declarar las 3 cuentas?



Si tienes que declarar el 720 significa que tienes mas de 50.000€ en cuentas en el extranjero. En ese caso debes declarar TODAS las cuentas que tengas en el extranjero independientemente del saldo de cada una.


----------



## vividor (10 Abr 2013)

Buenas "pipol"...

Finalmente los Sres. de SwissQuote me han abierto la cuenta, ha tardao por que entre un cambio de planes mío y luego papeleos paquí y pallá, no dabamos acabao...

El tema es que tengo que rellenar el DD1 para el Banco de España y tengo una pequeña duda respecto al número de cuenta. 
Según *SQ* solo existe un único número de cuenta, a partir de ésta hay 3 _pseudo subcuentas_ que son ramificaciones de la cuenta genérica o madre, pero que simplemente son para disponer de tu deposito en tres divisas diferentes... Y he aquí mi pregunta: *¿Debo incluir solo la cuenta generica o por el contrario debería rellenar 3 formularios con cada una de las "subcuentas de divisas"?*... 

Como se suele decir "ante la duda la más tetuda" estoy por rellenar 3 formularios y via, mejor que sobre que quede corto, aunque si lo pienso friamente, realmente solo es UNA ÚNICA CUENTA... No sé, *¿vosotros como habeís hecho con el DD1 para SQ?*...

...Otra pregunta... Voy a preparar mi primera "huída de capitales" hacia *SQ* y la divisa transferida será en Euros, obviamente, por tanto, supongo que el importe recibido en mi cuenta de *SQ* será abonado en EUROS en la "Subcuenta" correspondiente *¿No?* *¿o hay que hacer algo al hacer la transferencia desde mi cuenta en España para que SQ tome nota y mantenga la divisa en Euros?*...

Ruego Sres. foreros me digan alguna cosa.

A las buenas tardes.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Buenas "pipol"...
> 
> Finalmente los Sres. de SwissQuote me han abierto la cuenta, ha tardao por que entre un cambio de planes mío y luego papeleos paquí y pallá, no dabamos acabao...
> 
> ...



Lo mismo pregunté yo hace unos días pero nadie me respondió.

Acabo de hacerlo, y finalmente he optado por declarar 3 veces la misma cuenta (metiendo nada más los 6 números que aparecen en negrita al entrar en la cuenta, donde señala el IBAN), cada vez con una divisa: €, $ y CHF.

No hay que hacer nada con la transferencia, si transfieres €, te llegan €.


----------



## Vidar (10 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Buenas "pipol"...
> 
> Finalmente los Sres. de SwissQuote me han abierto la cuenta, ha tardao por que entre un cambio de planes mío y luego papeleos paquí y pallá, no dabamos acabao...
> 
> ...





Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Lo mismo pregunté yo hace unos días pero nadie me respondió.
> 
> Acabo de hacerlo, y finalmente he optado por declarar 3 veces la misma cuenta (metiendo nada más los 6 números que aparecen en negrita al entrar en la cuenta, donde señala el IBAN), cada vez con una divisa: €, $ y CHF.
> 
> No hay que hacer nada con la transferencia, si transfieres €, te llegan €.



En el BDE hay que declarar las 3 cuentas, se puede hacer declarando el mismo IBAN sin las 2 últimas cifras en cada moneda o con el supletorio de 2 cifras 00,01,02 con cada moneda. Pero hay que hacerlo por triplicado al pedirte la moneda.

En el 720 sólo una única cuenta, como se ha explicado más atrás.

.


----------



## vicenmadrid (10 Abr 2013)

mektgn dijo:


> Buenas, veo que muchos ya estáis con la declaración de la renta pero yo todavía estoy metido con el modelo 720. Se me está haciendo una auténtica montaña y ya quedan pocos días para la fecha límite. Os agradecería mucho que me aclararais lo siguiente:
> 
> 1. La casilla "Valoración 2: saldo medio del último trimestre" hay que rellenarla? Porque veo que no tiene el asterisco de campo obligatorio (de hecho tampoco da errores sin rellenar la casilla de valoración 1 de saldo a 31 de diciembre). Es que no tengo ni idea de como se calcula el saldo medio trimestral. Mandaríais un mail a SQ para que me faciliten este dato?
> 
> ...



Hola,
si te sirve de consuelo, yo también sigo con el 720, aunque ya lo tengo a punto de mandar. Voy a intentar aclararte tus dudas.

1.Entiendo que si hay que rellenar el saldo medio. No te molestes en pedírselo a SQ. Yo lo hice, y me contestaron que me habían enviado los extractos. Vamos, que lo calculara yo. Para no hacer muy largo este mensaje, te mando después como calcular el saldo medio del ultimo trimestre.

2.La dirección del banco también debes ponerla. No te cuesta trabajo. Así te evitas que te pidan posteriormente esa información.

3.Al tener la cuenta en euros, lo tienes más fácil. Tienes que declarar el saldo a 31-12-2012. Si tuvieras también dólares y francos, habría que sumar todos los saldos. Es decir, hay que hacer un solo registro, aunque haya tres subcuentas. Eso me han comentado en la aeat, en otro foro de asesoría, y en este propio foro.

4.Ese es el que hay que poner, el IBAN. Yo tengo también una cantidad en USD, y el extracto aparece el IBAN acabado en 00 haciendo referencia a la moneda.

un saludo. Ahora te explico lo del saldo medio.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 22:45 ----------




mektgn dijo:


> 1. La casilla "Valoración 2: saldo medio del último trimestre" hay que rellenarla? Porque veo que no tiene el asterisco de campo obligatorio (de hecho tampoco da errores sin rellenar la casilla de valoración 1 de saldo a 31 de diciembre). Es que no tengo ni idea de como se calcula el saldo medio trimestral. Mandaríais un mail a SQ para que me faciliten este dato?
> .



Lo más sencillo es hacerlo con una hoja de cálculo. Hay varias maneras. La que te voy a decir, es la más sencilla, por lo menos para explicarla a distancia.
Si tienes hoja de cálculo, mejor; si no, tendrás que hacerlo con boli y papel.
Ten a mano o a la vista el extracto de la cuenta del año pasado.
Estamos en la hoja (de cálculo o de papel).

1º) Escribe en la primera columna las fechas del 01/10/2012 hasta el 31/12/2012.
Es decir, en la primera casilla (de esa primera columna escribes 01/10/2012), y así para abajo (puedes utilizar el botón de rellenar).

2º)Una vez hecho lo anterior, al lado de cada fecha tendrás que poner la cantidad que tenías en la cuenta en esa fecha. Para eso te ayudas del extracto. Te pongo un ejemplo:

tu extracto dice:
30/09/2012..........total en cuenta...........10.000
01/10/2012......ingresaste 5.000 euros.... total 15.000 
05/10/2012......pago intereses......10 euros........total......15.010
25/10/2012.....retirada de....-1.010 euros...........total.......14.000
etc.

En la hoja, lo rellenarías de la siguiente manera:
01/10/2012......15.000
02/10/2012......15.000
03/10/2012......15.000
04/10/2012......15.000
05/10/2012......15.010
06/10/2012......15.010 (así hasta el día 24/10/2012)
...
25/10/2012.....14.000

Un vez que tengas rellenadas todas las casillas hasta el 31/12/2012, suma todas las cantidades de la segunda fila (15.000+15.000+15.000+15.000+15.010+...+14.000+....etc).

Una vez obtenida la suma, la divides por 92 (que es el número de días que hay en el cuarto trimestre).

Y esa cantidad es tu saldo medio del último trimestre del 2012.

(Si quieres más aclaraciones, mándame un mensaje privado).


----------



## bronx5 (11 Abr 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> necesito informacion foreros yo tengo abierta la cuenta de swissquote pero quiero añadir a otra persona ok ya se lo que tengo que hacer en swissquote el problema es:la nueva persona en la cuenta tiene que presentar los 3 dd1 con su nombre si ya lo hice yo en su momento es decir cada titular tiene que hacer los 3 dd1 o no es necesario gracias



Hola, he recibido la documentación para abrir una cuenta en swissquote, y quiero añadir a una persona como titular, no veo nada para poder hacerlo en la documentación recibida, puede de alguna forma añadir ya a esa persona como titular o primero debo abrir la cuenta únicamente a mi nombre y luego añadir a la otra persona? Es necesario también copia compulsada ante notario del DNI/pasaporte de esta persona?

Gracias.


----------



## mektgn (11 Abr 2013)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Lo más sencillo es hacerlo con una hoja de cálculo. Hay varias maneras. La que te voy a decir, es la más sencilla, por lo menos para explicarla a distancia.
> Si tienes hoja de cálculo, mejor; si no, tendrás que hacerlo con boli y papel.
> Ten a mano o a la vista el extracto de la cuenta del año pasado.
> Estamos en la hoja (de cálculo o de papel).
> ...




Gracias por todas las respuestas y genial este tutorial para calcular saldo medio del último trimestre


----------



## erre (11 Abr 2013)

El cálculo es correcto si tu cuenta es en euros... pero si es en CHF o USD se supone que hay que incluir en el cálculo el tipo de cambio de cada día... una locura, ¿no?


----------



## vicenmadrid (11 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> El cálculo es correcto si tu cuenta es en euros... pero si es en CHF o USD se supone que hay que incluir en el cálculo el tipo de cambio de cada día... una locura, ¿no?



Tienes razón. Pero en la consulta de Mektgn, me decía que solo tenía euros. Por eso no he entrado en el detalle del tipo de cambio. Yo he tenido que hacer el cálculo conjunto, ya que tengo euros, usd y chf, y la verdad es que ha sido un poco rollo, aunque con la hoja de cálculo se hace mucho más rápido.

Respecto al tipo de cambio, tengo que hacerte una pequeña rectificación. El tipo de cambio hay que tomarlo al 31 de diciembre de 2012 (publicado en el BOE el día 3 de enero de 2013). No solo es el tipo de cambio para el cálculo del saldo final, sino también para el saldo medio del cuarto trimestre (según las indicaciones de la agencia tributaria)

Un saludo


----------



## Marta70 (12 Abr 2013)

Una duda que tengo yo con la renta (una de tantas): Si la cuenta está "con secreto bancario" y ya han hecho la retención del 35%, ¿estoy obligada a declararla? No es mucha la diferencia y me ahorro un dolor de cabeza.
Hasta el 720 tenia claro no hacerlo, pero como igual van a saber que narices tenemos...
Gracias


----------



## minosabe (12 Abr 2013)

Marta70 dijo:


> Una duda que tengo yo con la renta (una de tantas): Si la cuenta está "con secreto bancario" y ya han hecho la retención del 35%, ¿estoy obligada a declararla? No es mucha la diferencia y me ahorro un dolor de cabeza.
> Hasta el 720 tenia claro no hacerlo, pero como igual van a saber que narices tenemos...
> Gracias




Estoy como tú. Supongo que cuando mandaste la documentación a Suiza no estipulaste nada, ¿verdad?


----------



## vividor (13 Abr 2013)

Una pregunta rapida ¿alguno ha envíado el DD1 por correo al Banco de España? ¿cuanto tardan en enviarte el resguardo sellado y tal?...

Lo envié todo certificado y con acuse de recibo ya hace unas semanas y "nu ze ná"...


----------



## Riemann (13 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Una pregunta rapida ¿alguno ha envíado el DD1 por correo al Banco de España? ¿cuanto tardan en enviarte el resguardo sellado y tal?...
> 
> Lo envié todo certificado y con acuse de recibo ya hace unas semanas y "nu ze ná"...



El resguardo sellado lo obtienes al enviar la carta, hombre. 

Se llama "correo administrativo" y sirve para cualquier solicitid dirigida a la Administración. Se lleva el original y una fotocopia, y Correos pone un sello sobre la fotocopia. Se envía por correo certificado

El Banco de España supone que tú hiciste eso, por eso no te envía resguardo.


----------



## vividor (13 Abr 2013)

Riemann dijo:


> El resguardo sellado lo obtienes al enviar la carta, hombre.
> 
> Se llama "correo administrativo" y sirve para cualquier solicitid dirigida a la Administración. Se lleva el original y una fotocopia, y Correos pone un sello sobre la fotocopia. Se envía por correo certificado
> 
> El Banco de España supone que tú hiciste eso, por eso no te envía resguardo.



Gracias por la aclaración... Por desgracia no lo hice, envié el formulario relleno y como es un formulario con copia, creí que al recibirlo, lo sellarían y enviarían de vuelta la copia por correo ordinario como hicieron en su día al enviarme los DD1...

Megafail entonces.. ::


----------



## hagase_la_luz (13 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración... Por desgracia no lo hice, envié el formulario relleno y como es un formulario con copia, creí que al recibirlo, lo sellarían y enviarían de vuelta la copia por correo ordinario como hicieron en su día al enviarme los DD1...
> 
> Megafail entonces.. ::



sí que te lo envían de vuelta sellado, al menos a mi me lo enviaron... eso sí, tardaron algo más de 1 mes


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Abr 2013)

Alguno convirtió su pasta en Francos suizos?


----------



## Bulbai (16 Abr 2013)

Gracias a los aportes de todos los foreros, en especial por el resumen del forero ramonino. 

Acabo de enviar los papeles por carta certificada. Ahora a esperar el password.


----------



## bullish consensus (22 Abr 2013)

donde está el formulario para añadir un segundo titular???
algún forero ha puesto por ahí un link a un pdf pero no funciona.
saludos.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 12:08 ----------




bullish consensus dijo:


> donde está el formulario para añadir un segundo titular???
> algún forero ha puesto por ahí un link a un pdf pero no funciona.
> saludos.



vale, resuelto, está en support, arriba a la derecha.


----------



## vividor (22 Abr 2013)

Los desgraciaos de UNO-E me han cobrao 31 Euros por la transferencia a SQ de mis primeros fondos... ¿A algun cliente más de UNO-E le ha ocurrido semejante atraco?...

HDLGP


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Abr 2013)

una pregunta, los que ya teneis cuenta en swissquote
estais contentos con la decisión? por que?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> una pregunta, los que ya teneis cuenta en swissquote
> estais contentos con la decisión? por que?



Si, porque tengo una parte de la pasta en territorio seguro, porque evité tener que declarar el 720 y, sobretodo, porqué no tengo que estar pensando que hacer con ese dinero.


----------



## Vidar (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> una pregunta, los que ya teneis cuenta en swissquote
> estais contentos con la decisión? por que?



Si te ofrecen un banco bajo jurisdicción suiza, con capital garantizado hasta 100.000 CHF, cómoda apertura, cómoda operativa, sin comisiones, sin saldo mínimo y con algo de rentabilidad, ¿no estarías contento?

.


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, porque tengo una parte de la pasta en territorio seguro, porque evité tener que declarar el 720 y, sobretodo, porqué no tengo que estar pensando que hacer con ese dinero.



a que te refieres con que "evitaste" declarar el mod 720? 
imagino que si es mas de 50k no se "evita" nunca
si es menos de 50k se "evita" siempre

luego si es tramite que salta automaticamente, a que te refieres con evitar?

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 13:18 ----------




Vidar dijo:


> Si te ofrecen un banco bajo jurisdicción suiza, con capital garantizado hasta 100.000 CHF, cómoda apertura, cómoda operativa, sin comisiones, sin saldo mínimo y con algo de rentabilidad, ¿no estarías contento?
> 
> .



ya he mandado los papeles, por diversificar mas que nada, y porque la idea me parece bien, pero mis reticencias van en el sentido de cosas del tipo 

¿ que pasa si palmo ? mis familiares que saben lo justo de ingles y de bancos se verían en un embrollo cojonudo imagino para hacerse con el dinero

el 720 no nos librará como minimo del patrimonio cuando bajen la cifra sobre la que hay que declararlo, que se hará

caso de lío, que puede pasar, suiza está algo lejos

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 13:23 ----------

imagino situaciones por ejemplo 

se me olvida declarar algo en españa, o no lo se hacer bien y me meten una multa de esas que encienden el pelo. 

lo que se me ha ocurrido es esto 

estoy abriendo una cuenta con dos titulares, voy y declaro la mitad de lo que hay en la cuenta como creo que es, luego hacienda comprueba los numeros y por una razon u otra me dice que debí haber puesto en mi declaración el total del saldo o de los intereses o lo que sea, y me aplican el puto codigo disuasorio ese que han sacao hace poco y me hunden en la puta miseria.
esto podria pasar o alguna otra situacion parecida supongo


----------



## Vidar (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> a que te refieres con que "evitaste" declarar el mod 720?
> imagino que si es mas de 50k no se "evita" nunca
> si es menos de 50k se "evita" siempre
> 
> ...



Si palmas alguien transferirá tu dinero. En el caso más extremo deja dicho que vayan con la carpeta de claves a un asesor y que te transfieran el dinero a otra cuenta que tengas en común con alguien de tu familia, no te puede estafar el asesor ya que sólo admiten transferencias a cuentas donde seas uno de los titulares e imprimirá justificantes de saldo y transferencia.

El 720 no te librará de patrimonio o de otras cosas pero de momento no te podrán hacer un chipriotazo ni siquiera a nivel UE por ser cotizante español.

.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 13:28 ----------




bullish consensus dijo:


> imagino situaciones por ejemplo
> 
> se me olvida declarar algo en españa, o no lo se hacer bien y me meten una multa de esas que encienden el pelo.
> 
> ...



De momento hay que hacer las cosas bien para evitar multas, si se ponen muy ladronzuelos con los impuestos ya es cuando hay que tomar otras alternativas.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> a que te refieres con que "evitaste" declarar el mod 720?
> imagino que si es mas de 50k no se "evita" nunca
> si es menos de 50k se "evita" siempre
> luego si es tramite que salta automaticamente, a que te refieres con evitar?



Me referia que aunque cuando salió la ley el otoño pasado tenia mas de ese importe, ya me "encargué" de reducir el saldo (a través de BullionVault para no volverlo a traer a España) para evitar tener la obligación del 720. Que aunque muchos decian que si el dinero era legal no pasaba nada, solo hay que ver lo que están sufriendo algunos para poder entregar el 720 para entender porque es mejor minimizar los tratos con hacienda al máximo imprescindible.



bullish consensus dijo:


> ¿ que pasa si palmo ? mis familiares que saben lo justo de ingles y de bancos se verían en un embrollo cojonudo imagino para hacerse con el dinero



Yo abrí la cuenta conjunta con mi mujer, si palmamos los dos, pues quien venga ya se dedicará a repasar papeles y ver qué cuentas teniamos en qué bancos.



bullish consensus dijo:


> el 720 no nos librará como minimo del patrimonio cuando bajen la cifra sobre la que hay que declararlo, que se hará



¿Te refieres a patrimonio en el extranjero?



bullish consensus dijo:


> caso de lío, que puede pasar, suiza está algo lejos



No tanto, desde Barcelona 150€, ida y vuelta el mismo día. Desde Madrid quizás 300€, pero básicamente similar.



bullish consensus dijo:


> imagino situaciones por ejemplo
> se me olvida declarar algo en españa, o no lo se hacer bien y me meten una multa de esas que encienden el pelo.



Por eso mismo es interesante intentar evitar el 720, por ejemplo abriendo dos cuentas (una a tu nombre y otra a nombre de tu mujer). Lo peor de informar a hacienda es que si cometes un error pequeño, se te cae el pelo, en cambio si no has informado (porque no era obligatorio) riesgo que eliminas.



bullish consensus dijo:


> estoy abriendo una cuenta con dos titulares, voy y declaro la mitad de lo que hay en la cuenta como creo que es, luego hacienda comprueba los numeros y por una razon u otra me dice que debí haber puesto en mi declaración el total del saldo o de los intereses o lo que sea, y me aplican el puto codigo disuasorio ese que han sacao hace poco y me hunden en la puta miseria.
> esto podria pasar o alguna otra situacion parecida supongo



Exactamente, por eso entregué encantado el DD1 pero me buscaré la vida para evitar el 720. De hecho a la que el saldo vuelva a aumentar tengo previsto meterlo en cash o en oro en una caja de seguridad. Lo importante de tener una cuenta fuera es poder hacer una transferencia *rapidamente* y sacar tu pasta de España. Luego, con calma, en los dias/semanas siguientes, decides que haces: o caja de seguridad, o compras oro, o compras acciones o abres otra cuenta en persona. Como los límites son promedios, puntualmente puedes tener mucho mas de 50.000€ sin obligación del 720, insisto en este punto.


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Abr 2013)

¿Te refieres a patrimonio en el extranjero?


me refiero a que lógicamente computara en españa para la declaración de patrimonio como mínimo, si no les da por poner impuestos especiales a las cuentas fuera de españa. 

lo de bullionvault me parece buena idea, cuando esté un poco familiarizado con la cuenta creo que investigaré en esa linea. 

vamos a ver que pasa con los metales, mi fe es grande pero.... tiene que verse corroborada por hechos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> me refiero a que lógicamente computara en españa para la declaración de patrimonio como mínimo, si no les da por poner impuestos especiales a las cuentas fuera de españa.



Ok, si el umbral baja tanto como para afectarme (espero que la vivienda no cuente) veo claro que tiraré de BV y de caja de seguridad, paso olímpicamente de listarles patrimonio que he sacado fuera, para eso me he molestado en hacerlo... 



bullish consensus dijo:


> lo de bullionvault me parece buena idea, cuando esté un poco familiarizado con la cuenta creo que investigaré en esa linea.
> 
> vamos a ver que pasa con los metales, mi fe es grande pero.... tiene que verse corroborada por hechos



Ten en cuenta que en BV puedes tener saldo en EUR, USD y GBP, además de AU y AG, y como no es una entidad financiera no le aplican muchas de las leyes de notificación a hacienda. Eso si, es una empresa "privada" sin FDG, por lo que mete solo una fracción de tus ahorros.


----------



## perico30 (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a patrimonio en el extranjero?
> 
> 
> me refiero a que lógicamente computara en españa para la declaración de patrimonio como mínimo, si no les da por poner impuestos especiales a las cuentas fuera de españa.
> ...



¿Impuestos al patrimonio extranjero? ¿y con que base? la única información que tienen es el saldo medio a 31.12.2012, y como saber si aún lo tienes en cuenta, lo has regalado a una ONG o te lo has gastado en chocolate milka?


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Abr 2013)

por cierto el mod 720 solo se puede presentar via internet?


----------



## Vidar (23 Abr 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> por cierto el mod 720 solo se puede presentar via internet?



únicamente.

.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 16:17 ----------




perico30 dijo:


> ¿Impuestos al patrimonio extranjero? ¿y con que base? la única información que tienen es el saldo medio a 31.12.2012, y como saber si aún lo tienes en cuenta, lo has regalado a una ONG o te lo has gastado en chocolate milka?



Muy fácil, te citan y te piden que lleves los movimientos del banco. Si llevas unos que te has hecho en excel puede ser falsificación de documento privado si piden información al banco.

Por otro lado lo que evadas de ser susceptible a imposiciones recuerda que lo conviertes a negro directamente y para volver a regularizarlo cuesta, aparte de que las multas por defraudar son fuertes, del 150%.

.


----------



## Offshore (23 Abr 2013)

*Cuentas bancarias en Suiza numeradas*

Una opción a Swissquote es una cuenta bancaria corriente numerada en Suiza. Cuentas numeradas son ofrecidas a sus clieintes por muchos bancos. Desde cierto tiempo los bancos requieren que se mantrenga el nombre del firmante en la cuenta, pero todo se maneja bajo un número y el nombre es conocido a un grupo menor de empleados.
Los bancos:
tiene manejo privado para la cuenta 
Todas las compañías aceptadas e.g. IBC, INC etc. 
Secreto bancario
Insitución confiable
24/7 Internet banking 
VISA and MasterCard Gold credit cards
Send -/receive funds by international wire
IBAN and SWIFT -/BIC payments
No se requiere visita al banco
Se le ha impuesto un 15% de impuestos a residentes de la UE pero no a los de otros países.


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Abr 2013)

Offshore dijo:


> Una opción a Swissquote es una cuenta bancaria corriente numerada en Suiza. Cuentas numeradas son ofrecidas a sus clieintes por muchos bancos. Desde cierto tiempo los bancos requieren que se mantrenga el nombre del firmante en la cuenta, pero todo se maneja bajo un número y el nombre es conocido a un grupo menor de empleados.
> Los bancos:
> tiene manejo privado para la cuenta
> Todas las compañías aceptadas e.g. IBC, INC etc.
> ...



seguramente Botín tiene mas influencias e información que yo y le han pillado una de esas en suiza, él ha salido bien parado, pago algo pero nada de importancia para su patrimonio; ahora que si cogen a un pringado como yo mismo con una de esas... los desguazan vivo.


----------



## lightfoot (24 Abr 2013)

*Pregunta estupida ...*

Hola, he estado leyendo detenidamente parte de este extenso hilo. No me ha quedado claro lo siguiente:
Los que habeis abierto la cuenta ¿habeís enviado la copia del pasaporte compulsada por notario español en español? 
Intenté abrir una cuenta offshore en uk y tuve que enviarlo compulsado por un abogado en ingles (15€ por dos copias) hasta aquí ok. El problema lo he tenido con la autentificación de domicilio ya que en las facturas que dispongo a mi nombre como prueba de residencia figura mi segundo apellido (de mi madre) por nacionalidad española y en mi pasaporte britanico solo figura uno por lo tanto me han mareado y no quieren entiender lo de los dos apellidos además de creer que son fotocopias las facturas que me han enviado (tengo correspondencia ecologica y tuve que pedirlas) y al final estoy buscando otras opciones porque esto se alarga y he leido muy malas criticas sobre los offshore de Lloyds, Natwest, Barclays, etc. en esta pagina Lloyds TSB Offshore Banking Reviews | Offshore Banking | Review Centre

Tras leer este post he encontrado esto y me preocupa que sea un tipo ING direct suizo :ouch::o 

Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo

Como todos y dada la situacion actual busco diversificar y tener unos ahorrillos liquidos disponibles en el caso de que esto pete y nos den un papelito del Banco de España diciendo lo que nos deben...:´( estoy agobiadisima sin saber que hacer. 
Agradeceria consejillos o que me conteis vuestra experiencia con este tipo de banca, todo lo que tengo son mis ahorros y si me quitan eso me entierran viva :S!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Abr 2013)

Sin lugar a dudas Swissquote es un ING direct suizo, aun peor, es un ING Luxemburgués suizo, por lo que seguro que te roban el dinero. Si no lo tienes claro lo mejor es que lo dejes donde está, si te ha funcionado hasta ahora no veo porqué debes arriesgarte ...

[rana, agua, temperatura, y tal, ... mode off]


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Abr 2013)

lightfoot dijo:


> *Tras leer este post he encontrado esto y me preocupa que sea un tipo ING direct suizo :ouch::o *
> 
> Dónde guardar tus ahorros si llega el “corralito” – ¡Alerta sobre Swissquote! | Gabriel Gómez Rojo
> 
> ...



No compares a ING con SQ. Ya quisiera este banco se como ING.


----------



## sorcerer (24 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Los desgraciaos de UNO-E me han cobrao 31 Euros por la transferencia a SQ de mis primeros fondos... ¿A algun cliente más de UNO-E le ha ocurrido semejante atraco?...
> HDLGP



26,87 € en BBVA. Igual de ladrones todos, más o menos.


----------



## serhost (24 Abr 2013)

sorcerer dijo:


> 26,87 € en BBVA. Igual de ladrones todos, más o menos.



Nunca entenderé a los que no os abrís una cuenta en ingdirect, openbank o alguno similar que no os cobre por las transferencias SEPA.


----------



## perico30 (24 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Muy fácil, te citan y te piden que lleves los movimientos del banco. Si llevas unos que te has hecho en excel puede ser falsificación de documento privado si piden información al banco.
> 
> Por otro lado lo que evadas de ser susceptible a imposiciones recuerda que lo conviertes a negro directamente y para volver a regularizarlo cuesta, aparte de que las multas por defraudar son fuertes, del 150%.
> .



Ahí quería llegar... para poder aplicar un impuesto sobre el patrimonio extranjero, (y hacerlo en igualdad de condiciones con respecto al patrimonio nacional), no pueden basarse con datos del año 2012, deben solicitar datos actuales, cosa que tienen fácil en la Unión Europea (a éstos les interesa), fuera de ella lo veo más complicado, a no ser que seas un defraudador y no se si con procedimiento judicial en curso. Como mucho dirán: espérate a que cierre el ejercicio a final de año como siempre.

El caso que deberán solicitar información de miles de cuentas, citar a miles de contribuyentes que conlleva unos plazos, un margen con él que uno puede mover ficha (invertirlo o moverlo a un producto bancario donde no muerdan).

No se si estoy en un error, la cuestión es ponérselo difícil, entre mas trabas puede estar la salvación.




sorcerer dijo:


> 26,87 € en BBVA. Igual de ladrones todos, más o menos.



35€ en Ibanesto, como otros comentan la mejor opción es ING.


----------



## vividor (24 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a los que no os abrís una cuenta en ingdirect, openbank o alguno similar que no os cobre por las transferencias SEPA.



Yo me lo abrí en UNO-E por que en la Unión "Europeda" las transferencias son GRATUÍTAS, y aparte es un banco cero comisiones... O eso creía...

Valoré todas las opciones de bancos online sin comisiones, OPENBANK y SELFBANK no estaban en mi lista, primero por que uno es del SANTANDER y al Botín ni agua, y el otro es de los ladrones de LaCaixa (CaixaBank) y en su día ya me robaron bastante...

Cuando me informé de UNO-E me dijeron que TODAS las transferencias de la UNIÓN EUROPEDA eran gratis, recuerdo haber preguntado a la "srta." que me atendió, si Suiza estaba cubierto por la gratuidad, y me dijo "claro que sí"... Yo no sé si entendió Suecia o que coño...

En fin, 31 Euros que ya no voy a recuperar...


----------



## perico30 (24 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Yo me lo abrí en UNO-E por que en la Unión "Europeda" las transferencias son GRATUÍTAS, y aparte es un banco cero comisiones... O eso creía...
> 
> Valoré todas las opciones de bancos online sin comisiones, OPENBANK y SELFBANK no estaban en mi lista, primero por que uno es del SANTANDER y al Botín ni agua, y el otro es de los ladrones de LaCaixa (CaixaBank) y en su día ya me robaron bastante...
> 
> ...



Mírate esto... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8857030-post12.html


----------



## vividor (24 Abr 2013)

perico30 dijo:


> Mírate esto... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8857030-post12.html



Gracias Perico, ya veo que al final no te cobran por un lado pero cuando te tienen que meter mano te joden vivo...

La verdad, 31 Euros nunca me los había cobrao en una transferencia internacional. Con la cuenta de la empresa (en el Popular) hago transferencias puntuales a Taiwan o Hong Kong, y NUNCA me han cobrado tal cantidad, lo máximo 25 Euros... Por eso, en este caso me parece un atraco en toda regla, una cosa son 10 Euros y otra 31...

El tema es que veo dificil que me devuelvan ese dinero, ayer de forma educada mostré mi malestar en el SAC de UNO-E y nanai de la china, es lo que cobran fuera de la UE y listo... :rolleye:


----------



## ivanbg (24 Abr 2013)

A mi desde ING y Openbank no me cobran por transferencia... Menuda salvajada de comision... ::


----------



## quaver (24 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> La verdad, 31 Euros nunca me los había cobrao en una transferencia internacional.



Pues uno-e ya cobra esa comisión desde hace por lo menos 5 meses... pero es cierto que hubo un tiempo que no cobraban por ello ;-)

UE: 5,5 por mil, mínimo 21€
Fuera de la UE: +10€


----------



## 0absoluto (24 Abr 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Pues uno-e ya cobra esa comisión desde hace por lo menos 5 meses... pero es cierto que hubo un tiempo que no cobraban por ello ;-)
> 
> UE: 5,5% mínimo 21€
> Fuera de la UE: +10€



Creo que es un *5.5 POR MIL* para las transferencias emitidas a paises fuera de la zona Euro. Por cierto, cobran también hasta por recibir transferencias de dichos paises ::
Puedes verlo en Uno-E Transferencias con el exterior
Dicho enlace se obtiene al final de la página flotante "Información Legal" cuyo enlace está en la parte inferior de la web de uno-e.


----------



## sorcerer (25 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a los que no os abrís una cuenta en ingdirect, openbank o alguno similar que no os cobre por las transferencias SEPA.



Tengo cuenta naranja en ING y no me sirve para hacer transferencias a bancos extranjeros. Me dicen que tengo que tener cuenta nómina o cuenta corriente sin nómina, pero siempre que ingrese mil euros al mes.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Abr 2013)

sorcerer dijo:


> Tengo cuenta naranja en ING y no me sirve para hacer transferencias a bancos extranjeros. Me dicen que tengo que tener cuenta nómina o cuenta corriente sin nómina, pero siempre que ingrese mil euros al mes.




Con Openbank no tuve problemas, y no tenía nomina asociada en esos momentos...


----------



## niño de los tanques (25 Abr 2013)

Me dijo la AEAT:
Por el Convenio de doble imposición con Suiza, como residente español que tributo en Spain, debo pedirles que me retengan solo el 10% de los intereses devengados. El 11% restante me lo retendrá la aeat. Ahora estoy haciendo el primo porque pago el 35% más la retención en Spain. Se que es una miseria pero voy a escribirles un correo, porque en su día pedí la opción B y no me han hecho caso. Me siguen reteniendo el 35%.
Por si alguien está interesado, os paso la información.


----------



## quaver (25 Abr 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> Creo que es un *5.5 POR MIL* para las transferencias emitidas a paises fuera de la zona Euro. Por cierto, cobran también hasta por recibir transferencias de dichos paises ::
> Puedes verlo en Uno-E Transferencias con el exterior
> Dicho enlace se obtiene al final de la página flotante "Información Legal" cuyo enlace está en la parte inferior de la web de uno-e.



Cierto, es por mil y no por cien, gracias o

Cuando se quiere ordenar una transferencia indican lo siguiente:

_Transferencias
Envía dinero dentro de España o al extranjero, *sin comisiones* para transferencias nacionales y resto de la Unión Europea.
_


----------



## IzsI (26 Abr 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Me dijo la AEAT:
> Por el Convenio de doble imposición con Suiza, como residente español que tributo en Spain, debo pedirles que me retengan solo el 10% de los intereses devengados. El 11% restante me lo retendrá la aeat. Ahora estoy haciendo el primo porque pago el 35% más la retención en Spain. Se que es una miseria pero voy a escribirles un correo, porque en su día pedí la opción B y no me han hecho caso. Me siguen reteniendo el 35%.
> Por si alguien está interesado, os paso la información.



Pues yo tenía entendido que lo de la doble imposición funcionaba así:

en España tributo a un 21% por ejemplo
en Suiza tributo a un 35%

Yo tengo que tributar en España a un 21% pero al estar en Suiza el dinero me han retenido un 35%, con el convenio y la declaración de la Renta consigues que te devuelvan lo que te han retenido de más, que será la diferencia para que tributes un 21%, es decir 35 - 21= 14.


----------



## hasta losss (26 Abr 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> Pues yo tenía entendido que lo de la doble imposición funcionaba así:
> 
> en España tributo a un 21% por ejemplo
> en Suiza tributo a un 35%
> ...



A mi me gustaría que fuese así. Pero mi opinión es que funciona así:

en España tributo a un 21%
en Suiza tributo a un 35%

La hacienda suiza pasa a la española una parte de ese 35% (nunca más del 21%) y se queda con el resto. En la declaración del IRPF dices que ya te han retenido en Suiza para que no te vuelvan a aplicar otro 21%, pero en ningún caso la hacienda española va a devolverte algo que se ha quedado la hacienda suiza.

Es decir, que con el tratado de doble imposición lo único que evitas es tener que tributar dos veces por lo mismo, no recuperar los robos de otros paises.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Abr 2013)

sorcerer dijo:


> Tengo cuenta naranja en ING y no me sirve para hacer transferencias a bancos extranjeros. Me dicen que tengo que tener cuenta nómina o cuenta corriente sin nómina, pero siempre que ingrese mil euros al mes.



No es cierto, puedes tener cuenta sin nómina sin ingresar 1000€, solo teniendo un saldo mínimo de 2000€, pero incluso sin cumplir el saldo (pierdes la tarjeta gratuita) pero las transferencias SEPA siguen siendo gratuitas. Teniendo la naranja te seria trivial y gratuito abrirte la sin-nomina y poder hacer las transferencias desde ahí.


----------



## niño de los tanques (26 Abr 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> Pues yo tenía entendido que lo de la doble imposición funcionaba así:
> 
> en España tributo a un 21% por ejemplo
> en Suiza tributo a un 35%
> ...



Con mi declaración(PADRE), en la mesa más el Certificado de Retenciones recibido de Swissquote, le explico al funcionario como lo hice:
En casilla 022 sume los intereses del banco, pero no sumé la retención,(de esto tome nota a lo indicado por un forero hace semanas). A este punto el funcionario expresó su conformidad. Afirmó que era lo correcto para que el programa calculara la retención de esos intereses. ES DECIR SUMA DE INTERESES PERO NO SUMES RETENCIONES.
Luego en casilla 740 indicar los intereses y la retención practicada por el banco. Ni de coña me han devuelto los intereses retenidos en Suiza.
ME DIJO PARA QUE ESO NO LE PERJUDIQUE INDIQUE AL BANCO QUE LE RETENGA EL 10% y AQUI LE RETENDREMOS EL 11%.
Situación injusta a mi entender


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Abr 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Con mi declaración(PADRE), en la mesa más el Certificado de Retenciones recibido de Swissquote, le explico al funcionario como lo hice:
> En casilla 022 sume los intereses del banco, pero no sumé la retención,(de esto tome nota a lo indicado por un forero hace semanas). A este punto el funcionario expresó su conformidad. Afirmó que era lo correcto para que el programa calculara la retención de esos intereses. ES DECIR *SUMA DE INTERESES PERO NO SUMES RETENCIONES*.
> Luego en casilla 740 indicar los intereses y la retención practicada por el banco. Ni de coña me han devuelto los intereses retenidos en Suiza.
> ME DIJO PARA QUE ESO NO LE PERJUDIQUE INDIQUE AL BANCO QUE LE RETENGA EL 10% y AQUI LE RETENDREMOS EL 11%.
> Situación injusta a mi entender



*Resumen: ahora te roban dos estados*


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Resumen: ahora te roban dos estados*



y no hay forma de evitar el doble robo?


----------



## nekcab (26 Abr 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Con mi declaración(PADRE), en la mesa más el Certificado de Retenciones recibido de Swissquote, le explico al funcionario como lo hice:
> En casilla 022 sume los intereses del banco, pero no sumé la retención,(de esto tome nota a lo indicado por un forero hace semanas). A este punto el funcionario expresó su conformidad. Afirmó que era lo correcto para que el programa calculara la retención de esos intereses. ES DECIR SUMA DE INTERESES PERO NO SUMES RETENCIONES.
> Luego en casilla 740 indicar los intereses y la retención practicada por el banco. Ni de coña me han devuelto los intereses retenidos en Suiza.
> *ME DIJO PARA QUE ESO NO LE PERJUDIQUE INDIQUE AL BANCO QUE LE RETENGA EL 10%* y AQUI LE RETENDREMOS EL 11%.
> Situación injusta a mi entender



Se ve que existe la posibilidad de la devolución de más, eso sí, por parte de la Hacienda Suiza (como te explicó en la AEAT).

Te paso un enlace para que puedas reclamar ese 14% de más:
http://www.estv.admin.ch/​


----------



## Thader (27 Abr 2013)

Esta semana por fin se me ha puesto en marcha la cuenta en Swissquote. Hice una transferencia de 100 euros desde ING para probar y todo bien, sin comisiones y en un par de días en Suiza.
El problema es que he intentado enviar el DD1 desde la web del BdE y no hay manera, la página no se carga. ¿Os ha pasado?


----------



## hasta losss (27 Abr 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Esta semana por fin se me ha puesto en marcha la cuenta en Swissquote. Hice una transferencia de 100 euros desde ING para probar y todo bien, sin comisiones y en un par de días en Suiza.
> El problema es que he intentado enviar el DD1 desde la web del BdE y no hay manera, la página no se carga. ¿Os ha pasado?



Yo siempre he gestionado el DD1 a través de la página del BdE con certificado electronico y nunca he tenido el menor problema. Y he abierto unas cuantas cuentas entre 2008 y 2013. También es verdad que cuando tengo que firmar algo con certificado siempre utilizo Internet Explorer (solo lo utilizo para eso) y siempre hago la gestión en horario lectivo, porque la administración española es muy suya para eso.


----------



## Thader (27 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Yo siempre he gestionado el DD1 a través de la página del BdE con certificado electronico y nunca he tenido el menor problema. Y he abierto unas cuantas cuentas entre 2008 y 2013. También es verdad que cuando tengo que firmar algo con certificado siempre utilizo Internet Explorer (solo lo utilizo para eso) y siempre hago la gestión en horario lectivo, porque la administración española es muy suya para eso.



Supuestamente funciona solo hasta las 19:30 (no entiendo por qué un formulario online no puede funcionar 24 horas, hispanistán es así). Probé dentro del horario con explorer, Firefox y chrome y ni cargaba. Iba a hacerlo con el dnie pero no me dio ni la oportunidad


----------



## hasta losss (27 Abr 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Supuestamente funciona solo hasta las 19:30 (no entiendo por qué un formulario online no puede funcionar 24 horas, hispanistán es así). Probé dentro del horario con explorer, Firefox y chrome y ni cargaba. Iba a hacerlo con el dnie pero no me dio ni la oportunidad



He entrado para probar pero hasta el lunes a las 8 no está disponible; el ordenador está de permiso de fin de semana. El lunes lo intento y te digo, así por lo menos sabes si es tu configuración.
Lo del DNI electrónico si que es una chapuza: en general me funciona una vez de cada 100. En cambio el certificado digital, una vez que conseguí instalarlo correctamente hace años, nunca me ha dado problemas; y hago todas las gestiones administrativas con él.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (27 Abr 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> Se ve que existe la posibilidad de la devolución de más, eso sí, por parte de la Hacienda Suiza (como te explicó en la AEAT).
> 
> Te paso un enlace para que puedas reclamar ese 14% de más:
> http://www.estv.admin.ch/​



Alguien sabe cómo funciona o ha realizado este trámite?



hasta losss dijo:


> He entrado para probar pero hasta el lunes a las 8 no está disponible; el ordenador está de permiso de fin de semana. El lunes lo intento y te digo, así por lo menos sabes si es tu configuración.
> Lo del DNI electrónico si que es una chapuza: en general me funciona una vez de cada 100. En cambio el certificado digital, una vez que conseguí instalarlo correctamente hace años, nunca me ha dado problemas; y hago todas las gestiones administrativas con él.



Si sabes que has instalado correctamente los drivers del lector de tarjetas y del DNI electrónico, siempre puedes verificar aquí el funcionamiento:
https://av-dnie.cert.fnmt.es/compruebacert/compruebacert
Recuerda conectar el lector de tarjetas e introducir el DNI antes de abrir el navegador.

No es que no sea una chapuza, pero funcionar funciona.


----------



## hasta losss (29 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> He entrado para probar pero hasta el lunes a las 8 no está disponible; el ordenador está de permiso de fin de semana. El lunes lo intento y te digo, así por lo menos sabes si es tu configuración.
> Lo del DNI electrónico si que es una chapuza: en general me funciona una vez de cada 100. En cambio el certificado digital, una vez que conseguí instalarlo correctamente hace años, nunca me ha dado problemas; y hago todas las gestiones administrativas con él.



Acabo de entrar en la aplicación y he estado consultando mis DD1. Funciona correctamente con certificado digital e IE. Lunes 29 a las 10:30


----------



## jucava (29 Abr 2013)

*Reflejar la cuenta de SWQ en la Declaracion o NO.*

Buenas, estoy hecho un lio con la Declaracion de la Renta 2012. Seguro que ya se ha hablado ciento y pico veces de esto en el foro, pero es que llevo mas de media hora buscando y con mas de 300 paginas del hilo no me termina de quedar claro cristalino. 
Ruego por lo tanto que alguien que tenga las ideas clarisimas me aconseje sobre mi caso en concreto que supongo que será el de muchos otros.

Yo, decido en Junio 2012 sacar parte de mis ahorros a SWQ. En Concreto 20.000 Euros. Dejo la retencion impositiva en manos de ellos, pues si es posible me gustaria mantener el anonimato de mis ahorros, no sea que a Montoro se le de un dia de estos por aplicar un nuevo impuesto basado en mis ahorros en el extranjero. En su momento informe al BdE de la apertura de la cuenta, sin actulizar posteriormente el contenido de la misma.
Entonces ahora leo informacion y no se si entiendo bien: Si mi cuenta no supera los 50.000 Euros no tengo la obligacion de declararlo en España, es decir, Hago mi Declaracion de la Renta como siempre sin hacer mencion alguna a mi cuenta de SWQ.
En caso de no incluir la cuenta en la declaracion, ese dinero que es legal, pues proviene de los ahorros generados con mi salario, pasaría a convertirse en Dinero Negro ???? No es mi intencion que esto suceda, quiero poder seguir manejando mi dinero y traerlo a España de vuelta cuando me parezca sin tener problemas de legalidad.
Uffff, vaya rollo que he soltado, es el resultado de mi lío mental en este asunto.
Agradezco profundamente cualquier aclaracion que me podais ofrecer.


----------



## perico30 (29 Abr 2013)

jucava dijo:


> Buenas, estoy hecho un lio con la Declaracion de la Renta 2012. Seguro que ya se ha hablado ciento y pico veces de esto en el foro, pero es que llevo mas de media hora buscando y con mas de 300 paginas del hilo no me termina de quedar claro cristalino.
> Ruego por lo tanto que alguien que tenga las ideas clarisimas me aconseje sobre mi caso en concreto que supongo que será el de muchos otros.
> 
> Yo, decido en Junio 2012 sacar parte de mis ahorros a SWQ. En Concreto 20.000 Euros. Dejo la retencion impositiva en manos de ellos, pues si es posible me gustaria mantener el anonimato de mis ahorros, no sea que a Montoro se le de un dia de estos por aplicar un nuevo impuesto basado en mis ahorros en el extranjero. En su momento informe al BdE de la apertura de la cuenta, sin actulizar posteriormente el contenido de la misma.
> ...



Si no superas los 50.000 euros no tienes obligación de presentar el modelo 720. Independientemente que optaras por el secreto bancario o no, deberías declarar los intereses en la declaración de la renta, casilla 022, y si quieres deducir por doble imposición, vas a la casilla 734 y declaras los impuestos retenidos (35% en Suiza). Si tu tipo medio es el 21% (lo más habitual), eso es lo que deducirás. Como todo lo satisfecho en el extranjero (35%) no va a ser objeto de deducción, puedes reclamar la diferencia (14%) en origen, como comentan más atrás y en este enlace...
Swiss Federal Tax Administration FTA - Domicile abroad

Así lo entiendo yo, no obstante, dejo un enlace interesante sobre el tema...
¿Debo declarar mis bienes en el extranjero? Guía práctica,Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com


----------



## jucava (29 Abr 2013)

*Gracias*

Gracias por la aclaracion y la informacion. Solo me queda una duda, Teniendo los ahorros repartidos en dos divisas (Euros y CHF) debo sumar todos los intereses generados y cambiarlos a Euros y esa cantidad introducirla en la casilla 022. En el documento fiscal informativo generado por SWQ ambas divisas aparecen en la misma cuenta, con el mismo numero IBAN.


----------



## perico30 (29 Abr 2013)

jucava dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion y la informacion. Solo me queda una duda, Teniendo los ahorros repartidos en dos divisas (Euros y CHF) debo sumar todos los intereses generados y cambiarlos a Euros y esa cantidad introducirla en la casilla 022. En el documento fiscal informativo generado por SWQ ambas divisas aparecen en la misma cuenta, con el mismo numero IBAN.



Sip, algo leí que debes pasarlos a euros con la tasa de cambio del 31.12.2012

No hay de que por la información, quería que miraras las pedazos sanciones por omitir datos ;-)


----------



## Thader (29 Abr 2013)

Acabo de probar el DD1 y ha funcionado. El dnie tenia que estar metido antes de abrir el formulario. Yo pensaba que una vez abierto era cuando lo pediría. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Abr 2013)

Buenas, os cuento como lo he hecho yo.

Supongamos que he tenido 100 euros de intereses a lo largo de 2012. 35 euros han sido retenidos por la Hacienda suiza y 65 euros han sido ingresados en mi cuenta de SQB. Esa información la saco del documento "Managed Account Evaluation" que me enviaron a mi buzón con fecha 20-01-2013.

De los 35 euros retenidos asumo que 21 han sido transferidos a la Hacienda española junto con mis datos, ya que elegí la opción de tributación B. El que no aparezcan en el borrador simplemente es que Hacienda no ha podido o querido ponerlos. Los 14 euros restantes se los ha quedado la Hacienda suiza.

Bien, pues me voy al programa PADRE, a la casilla 22 y a los "Ingresos íntegros" les sumo esos 100 euros. Eso hace que mis bases imponibles y liquidables del ahorro suban 100 euros. Si se me aplica un gravamen del 21% (por tener una base inferior a 6000 euros), la cuota correspondiente a la base liquidable del ahorro se incrementa 21 euros (suma de las casillas 696 y 738), asi como la cuota liquida incrementada total (casilla 732). Esos son los 21 euros que tengo que pagar por haber ganado 100 en intereses de la cuenta.

Pero claro, esos 21 euros ya los ha ingresado la Hacienda suiza por mi, y por tanto no debo pagarlos de nuevo. Para hacer saber esto me voy a la casilla 734 (Doble imposición internacional). Allí elijo la opción 2-Otras rentas distintas de las anteriores. En la columna "Rentas incluidas en la base del ahorro" doy a "Desglose" y me aparece un formulario donde relleno:

-Otras rentas obtenidas en el extranjero incluidas en las bases del ahorro: ahi pongo los 100 euros (en la ayuda dice "se indicará el importe del rendimiento neto reducido obtenido en el extranjero", el rendimiento neto reducido del ahorro es el total de intereses brutos recibidos menos los gastos. Como SQB no cobra ningun tipo de comisión por tener la cuenta abierta, no hay gastos que descontar a los intereses).

-Impuesto satisfecho en el extranjero: ponemos los 35 euros que ha retenido el fisco suizo.

Le damos a Aceptar en ambas ventanas y volvemos a la pantalla principal. Ahora aparecerá en la casilla 734 el importe que nos descuentan ya que ha sido ingresado desde la Hacienda suiza. Como curiosidad os comento que deberían aparecer 21 euros, pero aparecen 20.04. ¿Cúal es la causa?. Pues si volvemos a dar a la casilla 734, en la ventana que se abre aparece un botón que dice "Consultar". Si pinchamos sobre él nos sale un cuadro con los tipos de gravámenes que está usando el programa PADRE para calcular lo ingresado por la Hacienda suiza. En el caso de declaracion individual el tipo es del 20.04% y para la conjunta es 20.57%. Ni que decir tiene que debería ser el 21%, pero por algún oscuro motivo la AEAT aplica esos tipos y en la operación se gana un casi euro por cada 100€ de intereses en declaracion individual y 43ct. en declaración conjunta.

Una vez hecho esto, si vamos a la casilla 760-770 nos aparecerá el resultado de la declaración. No debe diferir mucho de lo que era la declaración original sin incluir nada de SQB, simplemente habrá un ligero desfase por no aplicar el 21% para calcular la casilla 734. 

En el caso de que las rentas del ahorro sean superiores a 6000 euros no sería el 21%, sino el 24% lo que se aplica a lo que exceda esos 6000 euros. Si son superiores a 24.000 euros se aplica el 27% al exceso. Eso era una subida temporal para 2012 y 2013, pero el otro día dijo Montoro que de momento se mantienen hasta 2015. Mi enhorabuena a quienes tengan esas rentas del ahorro.

Si la cuenta tiene varios titulares, lo correcto es dividir los 100 euros de ingresos y los 35 de retenciones entre todos, de la misma manera que se haría con una cuenta en España . Luego la declaración ya la haremos conjunta o individual segun el caso.

Por último, hay 14 euros que se ha quedado la Hacienda suiza. Segun comentan foreros, pueden reclamarse en Swiss Federal Tax Administration FTA - Domicile abroad. Igual me animo a reclamarlos y os cuento que tal.

Creo que todos los números están bien. Si no es asi dadme un toque para que corrija el mensaje.


----------



## pumbi1973 (29 Abr 2013)

Hola, he seguido tu razonamiento y me surje una duda. 
La parte de doble imposición estoy de acuerdo, pero en la casilla 22 no tengo claro si hay que meter los intereses netos o brutos que te haya dado swissquote, en tu ejemplo 100 o 65.
Realmente lo que te ha "ingresado" swissquote como intereses sería 65 en tu ejemplo.
No se, yo no lo tengo claro.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 22:12 ----------

Perdonad, olvidad mi mensaje anterior, ha sido un lapsus... ::ouch:
Está claro, hay que meter los intereses brutos en la casilla 22.
Lo siento.


----------



## señor eko (1 May 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Me dijo la AEAT:
> Por el Convenio de doble imposición con Suiza, como residente español que tributo en Spain, debo pedirles que me retengan solo el 10% de los intereses devengados. El 11% restante me lo retendrá la aeat. Ahora estoy haciendo el primo porque pago el 35% más la retención en Spain. Se que es una miseria pero voy a escribirles un correo, porque en su día pedí la opción B y no me han hecho caso. Me siguen reteniendo el 35%.
> Por si alguien está interesado, os paso la información.



Aunque creo que ya está más o menos claro como hay que proceder para declarar los intereses, esto que comentaba el niño de los tanques, no logro entenderlo... 

¿Consiste en que SQ te retenga solo el 10% y en España te retengan el otro 11% via declaración de la renta? Imagino que Suiza pasaría ese 10% a España para que la recaudación aquí sea del 21. Pero vamos para eso tiene más sentido que SQ no te rentanga nada (como ING Lux) y que te hagan la retención compleata aquí... No entiendo porque esa división del 10 por un lado y el 11 por otro... Supongo que viene así explicado en el convenio de doble imposición, ¿no?

De cualquier manera, habrá que ir estudiando el procedimiento para comunicarselo a SQ para el año que viene, si es que efectivamente es así.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (1 May 2013)

Cuando en el Banco de españa me han dado el comprobante sellado me ha dicho la señora que tengo que pasarle a mi entidad el número de registro de la cuenta en el banco de españa (el número que está arriba del impreso DD1). No encuentro en el foro que lo hayais hecho y no se si debo hacerlo y como hacerlo.

Y los q habeis abierto depositos en SQ, que intereses os estan dando? Imagino que habeis informado con un dd1 al banco de españa tb.


----------



## mecaweto (1 May 2013)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Cuando en el Banco de españa me han dado el comprobante sellado me ha dicho la señora que tengo que pasarle a mi entidad el número de registro de la cuenta en el banco de españa (el número que está arriba del impreso DD1). No encuentro en el foro que lo hayais hecho y no se si debo hacerlo y como hacerlo.
> 
> Y los q habeis abierto depositos en SQ, que intereses os estan dando? Imagino que habeis informado con un dd1 al banco de españa tb.



Yo no lo he hecho, es la primera noticia que tengo. Ni SQB me lo ha reclamado siquiera. No entiendo que interés podría tener en ello. Yo tengo mis DD1 guardados en casa y ya está.

En cuanto a los intereses, creo que es el 1% o un poco mas. Nadie tiene dinero en SQB por el interés, aunque supongo que ese será el habitual en Suiza.


----------



## bullish consensus (1 May 2013)

me gustaría preguntar que porcentaje de vuestros ahorros teneis en SQ o en otras cuentas exteriores respecto a los ahorros en cuentas nacionales


----------



## nekcab (1 May 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Con mi declaración(PADRE), en la mesa más el Certificado de Retenciones recibido de Swissquote, le explico al funcionario como lo hice:
> En casilla 022 sume los intereses del banco, pero no sumé la retención,(de esto tome nota a lo indicado por un forero hace semanas). A este punto el funcionario expresó su conformidad. Afirmó que era lo correcto para que el programa calculara la retención de esos intereses. ES DECIR SUMA DE INTERESES PERO NO SUMES RETENCIONES.
> Luego en casilla 740 indicar los intereses y la retención practicada por el banco. Ni de coña me han devuelto los intereses retenidos en Suiza.
> ME DIJO PARA QUE ESO NO LE PERJUDIQUE INDIQUE AL BANCO QUE LE RETENGA EL 10% y AQUI LE RETENDREMOS EL 11%.
> Situación injusta a mi entender



No lo entiendo.

El forero "mecaweto" ha descrito con bastante precisión (gracias de nuevo, mecaweto) las casillas a rellenar, y en tu resumen solo mencionas la casilla 22, no mencionando nada de la 734 (doble imposición internacional -que me la mencionaron a mi en su día los propios de Hacienda- ).

Y entonces, me pierdo con eso que te comenta el "informador" de Hacienda que te tocó (¿es posible que fuera un poco "zarpas" y la cagara un poco?)


----------



## señor eko (1 May 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> No lo entiendo.
> 
> El forero "mecaweto" ha descrito con bastante precisión (gracias de nuevo, mecaweto) las casillas a rellenar, y en tu resumen solo mencionas la casilla 22, no mencionando nada de la 734 (doble imposición internacional -que me la mencionaron a mi en su día los propios de Hacienda- ).
> 
> Y entonces, me pierdo con eso que te comenta el "informador" de Hacienda que te tocó (¿es posible que fuera un poco "zarpas" y la cagara un poco?)



Confirmo que a mi también me han indicado en el teléfono informativo de la AEAT que hay que rellenar la casilla 734 para evitar la doble imposición, tal y como lo explica mecaweto seis post más arriba.


----------



## dori (2 May 2013)

El número del DD1 que me dijo la del Banco de España que se llama NOF , es un número que pueden que te pidan para volver a traer el dinero de vuelta a 
España si pasa de una cierta cantidad. Por eso es importante guardar el papelito.


----------



## serhost (2 May 2013)

dori dijo:


> El número del DD1 que me dijo la del Banco de España que se llama NOF , es un número que pueden que te pidan para volver a traer el dinero de vuelta a
> España si pasa de una cierta cantidad. Por eso es importante guardar el papelito.



¿cómo sabes eso? Es decir, ¿dónde lo pone? Me interesa para ponerlo en el resumen del hilo de ing.lu 

Si lo que acabo de leer en google de 3 a 6 millones de euros es cierto, no creo que mucha gente necesite el NOF :-D yo no creo necesitarlo en toda mi vida.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (3 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> eso es lo que aparece en este hilo varias veces y equivocadamente.
> Yo tengo la opcion b y me retuvieron el 35%. Protesté y esta fué la respuesta:
> 
> *"we kindly inform you that there is no possibility to be
> ...



Entiendo por lo que he ido leyendo en el hilo que retienen el 35% por imperativo legal e independientemente de que renuncies al secreto bancario.

Como comentan unos cuantos posts más atrás, en caso de querer reclamar lo retenido de más ya existe un procedimiento con la Hacienda suiza:
Swiss Federal Tax Administration FTA - Domicile abroad
¿Algún voluntario? :fiufiu:


----------



## mecaweto (3 May 2013)

Singularidad informativa dijo:


> Entiendo por lo que he ido leyendo en el hilo que retienen el 35% por imperativo legal e independientemente de que renuncies al secreto bancario.
> 
> Como comentan unos cuantos posts más atrás, en caso de querer reclamar lo retenido de más ya existe un procedimiento con la Hacienda suiza:
> Swiss Federal Tax Administration FTA - Domicile abroad
> ¿Algún voluntario? :fiufiu:



Bueno, pues yo me dí de alta hace 4 días en la web y pedí los impresos en papel, por probar. Esta mañana me ha llegado por correo un sobre grande con la bandera de Suiza y con toda la documentación e instrucciones, en español y francés. Eficiencia suiza.

Luego he mirado un poco en Internet y he encontrado esto: Inversores - Modelos de documento - Dividendos de acciones suizas: solicitud de devolución del exceso retenido, donde explican muy bien que hay que hacer y como presentarlo.

La duda que me entra es que parece ser que todo está orientado a dividendos de acciones y no a intereses, aunque el impreso tiene el encabezado "Petición de devolución sobre los dividendos e *intereses* de procedencia suiza". 

Me explico: en el enlace de la OCU dice que en dividendos retienen el 35%, pero que segun el convenio para evitar la doble imposición, el impuesto máximo a pagar por un no residente es del 15%, por tanto tienes derecho a recuperar ese 20%.

En nuestro caso nos han retenido un 35% de los intereses y parte de ellos (aquí asumimos que el 21%, pero nunca ha quedado claro) han sido transferidos de la hacienda suiza a la hacienda española. Por tanto un 14% de lo retenido se ha quedado en Suiza. ¿Podemos recuperarlo con este impreso?. Pues no lo tengo claro por varios motivos:

1) Según el enlace de la OCU, referido a dividendos de acciones, el 15% de los dividendos se queda en Suiza aunque seas no residente. 

2) El impreso que tengo en mis manos aparecen columnas con encabezamientos en porcentajes del 20% y el 35%. ¿Dónde poner lo nuestro?.

Me miraré con calma el impreso estos días y el convenio de doble imposición, a ver si puedo sacar algo en claro.


----------



## sorcerer (4 May 2013)

Después de leer vuestros post anteriores, se me ocurre la pregunta: ¿Si has elegido la opción B, no secreto bancario, puedes cambiar de alguna forma a la opción A?


----------



## pinkfloyd (4 May 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Una pregunta swissquote es un banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque en esta lista no aparece
> 
> Lista completa de Bancos Suizos en Suiza



buenas tardes, ya me he dado de alta y tengo las claves
estoy entrando por primera vez en la página con mis claves y me dice que tengo que aceptar los artículos 2,3,4,5 y 6
hay que aceptarlos todos?

gracias de antemano


----------



## pinkfloyd (4 May 2013)

Buenas noches, soy nuevo en éste foro 
Después de leer casi todo de lo que habéis escrito sobre el tema de la apertura de la cuenta en SWISSQUOTE, me he decidido a darme de alta.
Os informo de mi experiencia:
1-	2 días después de abrir la Dynamic Saving Account a través de su web, ya tenía los documentos en mi domicilio.
2-	En la documentación sólo me pedían firmar el contrato y enviar el DNI compulsado (lo compulsé en una oficina de policía = 0€.) Visto lo que indicabais en el foro, también envíe una copia de una factura (en la que venían los datos de mi domicilio) y la copia firmada del documento para optar por la opción B = para que el banco de mis datos a la hacienda de España.
3-	Este viernes (4 días después) he recibido la confirmación de la apertura y las claves del personal pasword
4-	Tengo un pequeño dilema, he entrado por primera vez a mi acceso personal y lo primero que veo es un párrafo en inglés interminable con 6 artículos que indica que hay que dar mi conformidad. Alguien me puede indicar si le ha pasado lo mismo y si hay que validar los 6? 

este es el mega texto

erms and conditions relating to the Dynamic Savings Account 


Please click on and accept the art. 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 of the present Terms and conditions.



1. Introduction
The service that Swissquote Bank SA ("Swissquote") provides to its clients under the name "Dynamic Savings Account" (hereinafter also referred to as "the Account") consists of three main components:

- a "conventional" savings account with Swissquote;
- a tool for making fiduciary investments with banks outside Switzerland;
- a tool for making investments in securities.

These Terms and Conditions govern the use of the Dynamic Savings Account and are an integral component of the Account Opening Agreement for the Dynamic Savings Account.




2. First component: a "conventional" savings account

2.1 General considerations
As indicated in the introduction, one component of the Dynamic Savings Account is a "conventional" savings account: the money you deposit with Swissquote remains with Swissquote, which will pay interest at the published rate.

2.2 Interest
i) The interest rate paid by Swissquote shall be published in a form that it considers appropriate, and may be adjusted at any time without prior notice.
ii) Interest shall be credited to your account at intervals that will be chosen by Swissquote at its entire discretion and that will be published in a form it considers appropriate, but at least once a year.
iii) Interest paid by Swissquote shall be subject to withholding tax (Swiss withholding tax at a rate of 35% as of 1 May 2008). You are reminded that interest must be declared to the relevant tax authority. If you are domiciled in Switzerland, you may be able to request a refund of the amount retained by Swissquote by way of Swiss withholding tax. If you are domiciled outside Switzerland, the withholding tax on such interest may be refunded or reduced if a double taxation agreement exists between your country of domicile and Switzerland.


You declare that you have read, understood and accept all the above clauses.




3. Second component: fiduciary investment tool

3.1 General considerations
As indicated in the introduction, the second component of the Dynamic Savings Account is a tool for making fiduciary investments with selected foreign banks.

More precisely, this tool enables you to issue to Swissquote an order to invest part of your assets with a foreign bank, setting out the investment criteria (e.g. amount, currency, term). The investment shall be made in the name of Swissquote (your name will not be communicated to the foreign bank), but for your account and at your risk. This means that your assets will no longer be deposited with Swissquote, but instead with the foreign bank.

Any such orders for fiduciary investments with foreign banks must be issued to Swissquote via the Swissquote website.

Swissquote shall not be obliged to immediately carry out the fiduciary investment that you have requested. Swissquote reserves the right to carry out fiduciary investments periodically, for example twice a month, and to combine this investment with sums belonging to other clients that have issued orders for an investment subject to the same conditions (e.g. same term and same currency), particularly in order for Swissquote to obtain satisfactory conditions for its clients.

When you issue investment orders, you may issue instructions concerning any reinvestment of the principal invested and/or the interest received when the investment is repaid. These instructions may be amended at any time until the reinvestment process starts: you must take note of the cut-off time for amending your order, which shall be published in a form that Swissquote considers appropriate.

3.2 Fiduciary agreement for more than one investment
By accepting these Terms and Conditions, you conclude the following agreement between you and Swissquote:
i) You instruct Swissquote to carry out fiduciary investments in the form of time deposits at foreign banks, in its own name but for your account and at your risk. Swissquote shall act as agent within the meaning of Art. 394 ff. of the Swiss Code of Obligations.
ii) To the extent permitted by the Dynamic Savings Account, you shall be solely responsible for selecting the investment currency, amount and term, and for the reinvestment or otherwise of the principal and/or interest. Swissquote shall at its entire discretion select the foreign bank and decide on any other arrangements, unless expressly indicated by you. Throughout the term of this Agreement, you shall however remain entitled to issue Swissquote with any special written instructions in respect of such investments.
iii) Any fiduciary investment shall be made subject to the funds available in your Account. It is therefore agreed that when making investments at its entire discretion, Swissquote shall not be entitled to charge such investments to any credit facilities granted to you.
iv) Swissquote shall solely be obliged to transfer to you such amounts as are freely available to it, which have been received at the registered office of Swissquote by way of repayment of principal and interest from the foreign bank. You shall bear the exchange rate, transfer and counterparty risks of the foreign bank, as well as the other risks inherent in fiduciary investments, and confirm that you are fully aware of all such risks. You acknowledge and accept that the sum invested shall be subject to any laws and other regulations applying in the country of the foreign bank or the investment currency, either now or in the future.
v) In the event that a foreign bank fails, either in whole or in part, to fulfil its obligations or comply with transfer and exchange regulations applying in its country or that of the investment currency, Swissquote shall only be obliged to assign to you any claim that it holds on your behalf. Swissquote shall not be obliged to provide any other service. In the case of pooled fiduciary investments, you shall bear the risk of being unable to take action alone against the foreign bank.
vi) You undertake to pay Swissquote an agent's commission at a rate that will be published in a form which Swissquote considers appropriate and that will be adjusted from time to time.
vii) All legal relations between you and Swissquote shall be governed by and construed in accordance with Swiss law. Gland, the location of Swissquote's registered office, shall be the place of performance in respect of the mutual obligations of the parties under this Agreement and the place of debt enforcement for clients whose permanent residence or registered office is outside Switzerland. Gland shall be the exclusive place of jurisdiction for all proceedings. Swissquote shall also have the right, however, to initiate proceedings against you at the court (or authority) at your place of domicile, or at any other court or authority having jurisdiction to hear or determine such claim, in which event Swiss law shall continue to apply.

3.3 Risks
In addition to the exchange rate and transfer risk, you bear the counterparty risk associated with the foreign bank. When a fiduciary investment is made, the money is invested with the foreign bank: you therefore bear the insolvency risk of the foreign bank.

You acknowledge and accept that in the event of default by the foreign bank, Swiss standards in respect of depositor protection may not apply.

3.4 Other provisions relating to fiduciary investments
i) Swissquote shall exercise the required degree of diligence in the selection of foreign banks. On the day of the investment, it shall check that the rating of the bank in question corresponds to the minimum rating that has been set by Swissquote and published in an appropriate form.
ii) When carrying out fiduciary investments, Swissquote reserves the right and shall be expressly authorized to pool your assets with those of other Swissquote clients ("cash pooling"). You acknowledge and accept that Swissquote shall be entitled to refrain from immediately carrying out any investment that you have ordered, to pool your assets with those of other clients before making such investments, and to make those investments at such intervals and on such dates as it decides, at its entire discretion. Provided that sufficient funds are available on your account and you have issued an order to invest a specific sum, you agree that Swissquote may invest that sum at any time, and, as the case may be, before the date that you anticipated or that was indicated previously, thereby rendering it impossible for you to freely dispose of those assets.
iii) Swissquote may simultaneously make investments with more than one different foreign bank, with the result that different conditions may be applied to its clients' respective investments. In such event, the respective assets of the clients shall be invested in one or other of the foreign banks on a strictly random basis.
iv) Since the fiduciary investments are not deposited with Swissquote, you will not have the right to request Swissquote to repay the principal invested or the corresponding interest before the stipulated term has expired (no early termination possible). On request from you, Swissquote may, at its discretion, grant you a credit facility secured by the pledging of the assets deposited in your account (cf. 5.3 below). If the use of this credit facility results in a negative balance on one of your accounts, debit interest shall be charged at a rate published in a form that Swissquote considers appropriate. Unless otherwise agreed at the entire discretion of Swissquote, no offsetting between accounts shall be automatically undertaken by Swissquote.
v) Swissquote shall stipulate the conditions and arrangements relating to fiduciary investments at its discretion, publishing these in a form it considers appropriate, and may amend them at any time without prior notice. Swissquote may, in particular, determine at its discretion:
- the list of foreign banks whose services are to be used;
- the various possible terms of fiduciary investments;
- the minimum rating that a foreign bank must have in order to be selected for the fiduciary investments;
- the commission;
- the cut-off time for participating in the next fiduciary investment (your money must be available a few days before the value date of the investment);
- the minimum investment amount;
- the frequency of investment of the pooled assets of the various clients, and, more generally, the timing of the fiduciary investment;
- the exact timing of repayment of principal and/or interest;
- the exact timing of reinvestment of principal and/or interest.
vi) Only orders issued electronically via the Swissquote website shall be acceptable. Swissquote reserves the right not to accept orders issued by any other means (e.g. written order, telephone order), or to levy an additional charge for the execution of any order given by you other than in electronic form, at the rates published by Swissquote.
vii) You expressly consent to any act performed by Swissquote linked to fiduciary investments made on your behalf, and confirm that you shall rely on Swissquote's assessments and determinations in making any decisions left to its discretion. You undertake to release and hold Swissquote harmless from any and all claims that may be made against Swissquote as a result of acting in accordance with your instructions, and to indemnify Swissquote from and against any loss that may be suffered by it as a consequence thereof. Swissquote's liability shall be limited to fraud or gross negligence.
viii) The interest rates published on the Swissquote website shall be indicative only and no warranty is given in respect thereof. A decision by a central bank may, in particular, substantially and rapidly amend the rates applicable. The exact interest rate applicable to your fiduciary investment will therefore not be known until the investment is actually made. The commission rates shown on the Swissquote website (e.g. in your Account) and/or on contract notes shall not give rise to any legal liability on the part of Swissquote: such information is provided ex gratia and is purely indicative, being in particular designed to assist you in assessing the status of your investments and the commissions associated therewith.
ix) Withholding tax is not levied on interest credited arising from the receipt of funds on a fiduciary basis according to the interpretation of the Swiss Federal Tax Administration. You are reminded that interest earned on fiduciary investments must be declared to the relevant tax authority. The withholding tax provided for in the savings tax agreement (EU savings tax) is levied on interest paid to clients that are subject to this tax retention (mainly clients domiciled in an EU Member State) at a rate of 15% until 30 June 2008, 20% from 1 July 2008 and 35% from 1 July 2011. Clients subject to this tax retention may however authorize Swissquote to forward information concerning them to the Swiss Federal Tax Administration (which will pass this information to the tax authorities in their country of domicile), in which event no retention will be made. Swiss VAT will be added to the agent's commission for clients domiciled in Switzerland.


You declare that you have read, understood and accept all the above clauses.




4. Third component: securities investment tool

4.1 General considerations
As indicated in the introduction, the third component of the Dynamic Savings Account is a tool for making investments in securities. This tool allows you to benefit from financial market trends in an investment approach.

The tool allows you to select specific securities from the range available for this service ("Available Securities"), which shall generally consist of collective investment schemes (more commonly referred to as investment funds). The tool enables you to schedule your investments in the Available Securities selected by you. You may invest your chosen amount in one or more of the Available Securities either on an ad-hoc or regular basis (e.g. once a month).

Saving by investing in securities is different from conventional methods of saving (cf. information on the first component the Dynamic Savings Account as set out in clause 2 of these Terms and Conditions). For example, although stock exchange investments may generate higher returns than conventional savings, even well diversified portfolios may also produce losses over several years.

4.2 Role of Swissquote
i)	In providing this service, Swissquote shall ordinarily act in the capacity of broker within the meaning of Article 425 et seq. of the Swiss Code of Obligations. It shall buy (or subscribe) and sell (or redeem) securities in its own name but on your behalf.
ii)	Swissquote, its executive officers, directors, employees, agents, or shareholders may have or have had business relationships, or other types of relationship, with issuers of the Available Securities, or Swissquote may be the issuer of particular securities. Moreover, Swissquote may inter alia act as the fund management company, asset manager, custodian bank and/or distributor of the Available Securities. When acting as distributor, Swissquote may also receive certain payments from issuers of the Available Securities. Such payments shall be deemed to be financial compensation due to Swissquote for services supplied to third parties. You shall have no entitlement or claim to such payments. Swissquote shall ensure that its commission remains competitive by factoring such payments into its calculations. In any event, you agree that such payments are due and payable to Swissquote and expressly waive any claim that you may have to such payments pursuant to Article 400 (1) of the Swiss Code of Obligations. Upon written request, Swissquote shall provide you with further information on the amount of retrocessions paid to it in respect of securities traded by you. Payments received by Swissquote may theoretically give rise to conflicts of interest for Swissquote. However, Swissquote has taken measures to prevent any conflicts of interest that may be prejudicial to your interests.

4.3 No offer or advice
i)	You confirm that you are aware that the Available Securities are only authorized for public distribution in Switzerland. Accordingly, information relating to the Available Securities should not be construed as an offer or solicitation to distribute units of investment funds to any individual or legal entity in any jurisdiction other than Switzerland. More specifically, any published information is intended for individuals domiciled in Switzerland and companies having their registered office in Switzerland. In addition, the securities investment tool is not intended for "US persons". By using this tool, you certify that you are not a US person. If you are a US person, you are not permitted to use this tool for making investments in securities.
ii)	Swissquote shall define the list of Available Securities at its sole discretion. The inclusion of a particular security in the list of Available Securities does not imply that Swissquote recommends an investment in that security, that Swissquote has performed any analysis of the security, or that Swissquote is offering any opinion on the future price movements of the security. The selection of Available Securities was based on criterias which do not take into account your personal circumstances.
iii)	Swissquote may offer a range of models composed of various Available Securities and provide a risk assessment for each of these models. Such models are not collective investment schemes, or structured products, or special in-house portfolios ("portefeuilles collectifs internes" or "interne Sondervermögen" according to art. 4 of the Collective Investment Schemes Act); there is no common management of the securities (pooling). Such models are provided for illustrative purposes only. They are not deemed by Swissquote to be optimal or necessarily suited to your needs, because they do not take account of your personal circumstances. No information regarding models, which comprise a range of Available Securities, shall be deemed to constitute any advice or recommendation to invest in such models.
iv)	Any risk assessment relating to the aforementioned models shall be calculated on the basis of mathematical models, including the Value-at-Risk measure, which takes account of past performance. You are reminded that the past performance of a security is no guarantee of future performance. Accordingly, any risk assessment relating to models is provided for guidance only. No warranty is given in respect thereof.
v)	In general, any information provided in connection with this service shall not be construed as constituting any offer, advice or recommendation to buy or sell any security, or to carry out any transaction, or as constituting any form of legal or tax advice, or any other type of advice.
vi)	WE ADVISE YOU TO READ THE CURRENT PROSPECTUSES THROUGH CAREFULLY, AND IN PARTICULAR THE LEGAL INFORMATION CONTAINED THEREIN, AS WELL AS THE REGULATIONS AND ANNUAL AND SEMI-ANNUAL REPORTS relating to the Available Securities in which you intend to invest. Electronic versions of the current prospectuses, regulations, and annual and semi-annual reports are normally available on the Swissquote website. If no electronic version is available on the Swissquote website, you may obtain such documents free of charge from Swissquote, from the issuers of the Available Securities or their representatives in Switzerland, or from the relevant websites.

4.4 Risks
Any investment in the Available Securities is subject to certain risks. Saving by investing in securities is different from conventional methods of saving, where savers can expect to recover the capital invested (subject to any limited guarantee in the event of bankruptcy) plus interest.

If you invest in one or more Available Securities, there is no guarantee of capital preservation or growth, and you run the risk of losing some or all of your investment. A number of variables may cause the value of any Available Security to fluctuate. The value of investment funds, for example, will fluctuate with the value of the securities in which they invest. The value of any Available Security may therefore go down as well as up.

Accordingly, if you have bought units of an exchange traded fund that tracks a particular index, your gains or losses will reflect those of the index. For example, if you have bought units in an SMI tracker, and the SMI loses 20% in value, the value of your units will depreciate by 20%.

You should also be aware some investment funds may suspend redemptions of fund units in certain circumstances, e.g. in the event of liquidity problems affecting the fund. As a result, it may not always be possible to sell your securities immediately.

If you are unsure whether a particular investment is suited to your personal circumstances, you are strongly advised to consult a professional advisor.

Further information on risks is set out in the "Special Risks In Securities Trading" brochure, which was issued to you when you opened your Account at Swissquote and/or is available from Swissquote's website.

4.5 Execution of orders for listed securities
i)	Swissquote offers its clients preferential commission fees on transactions executed via the Dynamic Savings Account. Such preferential fees can be offered thanks to the execution modalities of the orders given by the Account holder. Swissquote is therefore under no obligation to buy any Available Securities ordered by you immediately. Swissquote reserves the right to execute orders to buy or subscribe to Available Securities received from its clients at set intervals, for example twice a day.
ii)	As a general rule, Swissquote shall transmit a limit order to the stock exchange based on the order submitted by you. Limit orders shall be determined with a view to executing the transaction at an appropriate price that is in line with the market within 1 to 2 trading days.
iii)	You are aware that any short delay in executing all or a significant proportion of orders for particular securities, which have been received from Swissquote clients, may affect the price obtained.
iv)	Swissquote reserves the right to aggregate your orders with the orders of other clients, so as to enable it, for example, to obtain the best terms for its clients.
v)	Unless otherwise provided in any rules or regulations, including stock market rules, Swissquote reserves the right to execute your orders by dealing directly with a counterparty without trading through the stock market. Such a counterparty may, for example, be Swissquote itself or another client of Swissquote. Appropriate transaction statements shall be issued to you setting out all the requisite details. Swissquote shall ensure that you are not prejudiced by any orders executed over-the-counter (off-exchange).
vi)	Swissquote shall publish information on the procedures and terms of execution in a form deemed appropriate by it, for example on a help page. You undertake to read this information at regular intervals, and in any event, before switching your investment strategy.

4.6 Miscellaneous
i)	Swissquote shall stipulate the terms and conditions applying to the securities investment tool at its discretion, publishing these in a form it considers appropriate. It may amend such terms and conditions at any time without prior notice. Swissquote may, in particular, determine at its discretion:
- the list of Available Securities;
- the times at which buy or subscription orders shall be executed;
- the rules governing the allocation of investments in securities selected by you where it is impossible to implement the strategy stipulated by you in full because insufficient funds are available in the Account;
- the terms governing the execution of corporate actions;
- the charges and terms applying to use of the securities investment tool.
ii)	In the case of corporate actions, Swissquote shall be entitled, but not obliged, to act in your presumed interests by using standard sources of information at its disposal, unless you specifically instruct it otherwise. In such event, Swissquote shall not be liable for any loss, loss of profits, or any other type of direct or indirect loss or damage whatsoever, which may arise as a result of or in connection with the processing of corporate actions.
iii)	Where a transaction results in a negative cash position (e.g. you buy a security in a currency in which you have no cash holdings), please refer to the section on "Forex reconciliation" in your profile, which sets out further information on the procedures for dealing with negative positions. You are specifically advised that in drawing down any credit facility, forex reconciliation shall automatically be deactivated.


You declare that you have read, understood and accept all the above clauses.




5. Common provisions

5.1 These Terms and Conditions
i)	You have acknowledged, understood and accept all the clauses of these Terms and Conditions as well as the information contained in the documents referred to in these Terms and Conditions, in particular the Swissquote website.
ii)	The General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations of Swissquote shall apply in addition to these Terms and Conditions. In the event of any discrepancy between these Terms and Conditions and the General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations of Swissquote or any other contractual document, these Terms and Conditions shall prevail.
iii)	Swissquote reserves the right to amend these Terms and Conditions and any other conditions and arrangements linked to the Dynamic Savings Account at any time. You will be informed of any such amendments via e-mail, a message in your bank Account or any other means that Swissquote considers appropriate.

5.2 Maintenance of the Dynamic Savings Account
i)	Incoming payments : Swissquote will not credit funds that you transfer from another bank to your Account unless the IBAN is shown on the payment order. You acknowledge and accept that you are required to include the IBAN on orders issued to your bank. Swissquote may, without obligation, credit to your Account funds transferred without an IBAN; in this event, processing of the credit may take several days and additional charges may be debited to your Account in accordance with rates published in an appropriate form.
ii)	Outgoing payments : transfers from the Dynamic Savings Account may only be made to an account of which you are the holder. Transfer instructions must be issued using the Swissquote online payment tool OPS. Swissquote may, at its discretion, decide not to accept transfer instructions issued by any other means (e.g. by post), or to apply a different schedule of charges.
iii)	Transfers of securities : no transfer of securities to or from the Dynamic Savings Account will be authorized or executed by Swissquote.
iv)	Transfer currency : notwithstanding the General Business Conditions, any transfers of funds in a currency other than those indicated by Swissquote in an appropriate form as being authorized shall be converted to CHF at the applicable exchange rate.

5.3 Credit facility
i)	On request from you, Swissquote shall assess the possibility of granting you a credit facility (the "Credit Facility"), which will be secured by the pledging of assets from your Dynamic Savings Account. Swissquote shall only select assets eligible to serve as security for the Credit Facility.
ii)	The Credit Facility will enable you to overdraw your Account, provided that the total overdraft on your Account is secured by the pledging of securities, claims or other tangible or intangible assets.
iii)	The Limit is the amount of the Credit Facility. The Limit shall be communicated to you via a means of communication that Swissquote considers appropriate, for example online via your Account. The Limit may be adjusted upwards or downwards by Swissquote at its entire discretion, either slightly or substantially, subject to criteria which it deems relevant, without prior notice, at any time and with immediate effect.
iv)	If you use the Credit Facility granted to you (e.g. by transferring part of the money made available to you to a third bank), Swissquote shall charge debit interest on the negative balance (e.g. in CHF or EUR) resulting therefrom, in accordance with rates published by Swissquote in a form it considers appropriate. Interest shall be debited to your Account at intervals that will be chosen by Swissquote at its entire discretion and that will be published in a form it considers appropriate, but at least once a year. Swissquote shall be entitled to amend the interest rates applicable at any time, with immediate effect, by adjusting them to take account of the performance of the money and capital markets. Moreover, Swissquote reserves the right to apply differential rates of interest depending on whether or not your assets are diversified.
v)	By way of guarantee for the Credit Facility, you agree to pledge all claims (e.g. from fiduciary investments with foreign banks), securities or other tangible or intangible assets that Swissquote holds on your behalf ("Guarantees"). For the purposes of confirmation, the article of the General Business Conditions and Safe Custody Regulations relating to the right of lien and set-off shall also apply to the pledging of fiduciary investments with foreign banks.
vi)	You undertake to maintain with Swissquote at all times the guarantees necessary to the maintenance of your Limit, and to take all appropriate steps to do so. If, however, Swissquote considers at any time that the Guarantees are insufficient, Swissquote may, at its choice, request you to provide additional guarantees or make repayments in order to reduce your level of use of the Credit Facility, or may realize all or part of the Guarantees at its entire discretion at a time decided by Swissquote. You undertake to comply immediately with any request for additional guarantees or repayment.
vii)	Swissquote shall have the right, but not the obligation, to realize the Guarantees independently of any margin call and without complying with the procedures set out in the Swiss Federal Law on Debt Collection and Bankruptcy. No action taken by Swissquote in response to insufficient Guarantees shall give rise to any liability on the part of Swissquote.
viii)	The present Terms and Conditions shall have the force of an acknowledgement of debt within the meaning of Article 82 of the Swiss Federal Law on Debt Collection and Bankruptcy in respect of the amount of the Credit Facility used, plus interest and costs.

5.4 Special rules of the Dynamic Savings Account for Young People
i)	In general: Subject to the special rules indicated of section 5.4 of the present document, the rules applying to the Dynamic Savings Account also apply to the Dynamic Savings Account for Young People.
ii)	Account administration: Until the account holder reaches the age of majority, only the holder of parental authority may administer the account and the assets in it. Therefore, unless there are written instructions to the contrary from a competent authority, only the holder of parental authority may give orders or instructions regarding how the account assets are to be used. Under no circumstances may the minor or a third party (e.g. a godparent) give orders concerning the account.
Each holder of parental authority may act individually. Orders are only accepted from holders of parental authority from whom the bank has a certified copy of an identification document. Swissquote may also apply other conditions and restrictions at its sole discretion.
iii)	Outgoing payments: Until the account holder reaches the age of majority, any assets in the account may only be transferred to a "young people's account" belonging to the minor at another bank. Other removals of account assets (e.g. cash withdrawals) will not be possible as long as the account holder is still a minor. Holders of parental authority declare that they waive any other rights of disposal over the assets (e.g. assets cannot be used to cover the current needs of the minor (art. 320 CC), in particular through the use of a form authorizing withdrawals signed by a justice of the peace).
iv)	When the account holder reaches the age of majority: once the account holder reaches the age of majority, he or she has the sole right to dispose of his or her account. Therefore, after this time Swissquote will not execute orders given by the holder of parental authority or provide the latter with account information. Swissquote will have the right to block the account as long as the account holder has not submitted a certified copy of an original identification document.
v)	Investments in securities: holders of parental authority acknowledge and agree to manage assets held in an Account for Young People with a view to preserving the value of the assets and not to use them for speculative purposes. Investments shall be selected with due care, having regard to the account holder's specific circumstances, the volume of assets, and the account holder's liquidity requirements. Holders of parental authority are aware of the risks associated with investments in securities, and shall bear all risks inherent in investments of this type, in particular with respect to the Account holder. Swissquote shall not be liable for any loss, loss of profits or any other type of loss or damage whatsoever that may result from any investment made in securities on behalf of a minor.
vi)	Miscellaneous: The use of the singular "holder of parental authority" implies the plural "holders of parental authority" where applicable.

5.5 Miscellaneous
i)	Swissquote will not under any circumstances provide legal, tax or other advice of any kind or any recommendations to carry out any transaction, and you confirm that you do not wish to receive such advice or recommendations.
ii)	The information provided on the Swissquote website, in these Terms and Conditions and in any documents to which these Terms and Conditions refer shall not under any circumstances be deemed to constitute advice or a recommendation on the part of Swissquote to carry out an investment. Distribution of these Terms and Conditions and/or provision of the Dynamic Savings Account service are subject to restrictions.
iii)	All investment decisions made by you will be based solely on your own assessment of your financial situation, liquidity requirements and investment objectives and your interpretation of the information to which you have access. Accordingly, Accordingly, YOU UNDERTAKE NOT TO HOLD SWISSQUOTE, ITS BOARD MEMBERS, DIRECTORS, EMPLOYEES, AGENTS, BRANCHES, OR AFFILIATED COMPANIES LIABLE FOR ANY LOSSES OR LOSS OF PROFITS THAT MAY ARISE OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE USE OF THE DYNAMIC SAVINGS ACCOUNT. YOU ALSO AGREE TO RELEASE AND HOLD Swissquote HARMLESS FROM ANY AND ALL CLAIMS THAT MAY BE MADE AGAINST IT IN CONNECTION WITH THIS aGREEMENT, AND TO INDEMNIFY SWISSQUOTE FROM AND AGAINST ANY LOSS THAT MAY be SUFFERed by it as a consequence thereof. Swissquote's liability shall be limited to acts of deliberate intent and gross negligence.
iv)	You confirm that you have not agreed to open a Dynamic Savings Account or accepted these Terms and Conditions on the basis of any guarantee. You acknowledge and accept that income generated in the past is no guarantee of future income.
v)	Swissquote and third party information providers take the utmost care in preparing and updating the information provided by them. However, no warranty, either express or implied, is given by either Swissquote or any third party providers as to the quality, relevance, accuracy, completeness, up-to-dateness, availability, or legality of any information published on Swissquote's website. Moreover, although the information provided is obtained from sources deemed to be reliable, no warranty is given with respect thereto, either by Swissquote or by any third party information providers.
vi)	Services, conditions and arrangements (e.g. the currencies in which the service is offered) may be amended by Swissquote at any time without prior notice.
vii)	These Terms and Conditions cannot provide an exhaustive list of the risks associated with the Dynamic Savings Account and cannot be a substitute for the advice of a financial expert.
viii)	All communications from Swissquote to you, in particular transaction statements, may, at the entire discretion of Swissquote, be made by e-mail or any other means of communication that Swissquote considers appropriate (e.g. in the "Communication" section of your Account). Messages shall be deemed to have been received from the moment they are sent or placed on your Account.
ix)	Any reference in these Terms and Conditions to individuals shall also be deemed to include legal entities, business associations without a legal personality, and partnerships. Moreover, use of the singular also implies the plural, and vice versa.
x)	The titles and notes to this Agreement are provided for reference only, and shall not influence the interpretation of the Agreement.
xi)	Any reference in this Agreement to a law, regulation or legal stipulation shall be deemed to include any future amendment made to that text.


You declare that you have read, understood and accept all the above clauses.





6. Approval
You confirm that you have read and understood these Terms and Conditions relating to the Dynamic Savings Account (including the documents and information referred to herein), and that you agree to all the clauses hereof, including those relating to fiduciary agreements for more than one investment.


Accept the Terms and conditions


The Terms and conditions will be available in a PDF format in the section "my profile" of your account as soon as you accept them.


Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Greenday (5 May 2013)

Vaya tochazo colega. 

A ver si esto te ayuda algo:

Traductor de Google


----------



## pinkfloyd (5 May 2013)

Greenday dijo:


> Vaya tochazo colega.
> 
> A ver si esto te ayuda algo:
> 
> Traductor de Google



muchas gracias
ya lo he traducido y se de que va más o menos
pero, antes de meter la pata, estaba pidiendo consejo de las personas que ya han pasado por ésta situación


----------



## nekcab (5 May 2013)

pinkfloyd dijo:


> muchas gracias
> ya lo he traducido y se de que va más o menos
> pero, antes de meter la pata, estaba pidiendo consejo de las personas que ya han pasado por ésta situación



A título informatvo:

Pues si quieres tener éxito en tu consulta, y dado que ya meridianamente lo tienes traducido, es bueno que en lugar de poner todo el tocho, efectúes preguntas concretas sobre las dudas que te han quedado tras la traducción.

Es más rápido

P.D.: para el tocho, utiliza el botón "SPOILER". Es más presentable a la hora de hacer el post.


----------



## pinkfloyd (5 May 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> A título informatvo:
> 
> Pues si quieres tener éxito en tu consulta, y dado que ya meridianamente lo tienes traducido, es bueno que en lugar de poner todo el tocho, efectúes preguntas concretas sobre las dudas que te han quedado tras la traducción.
> 
> ...



perdón por el peñazo de las condiciones (pero soy nuevo en el foro), la próxima vez utilizaré el botón "SPOILER"

me piden aceptar todas las condiciones, pero antes de meter la gamba, estoy esperando la opinión de alguien que ya esté trabajando con la cuenta y haya pasado por éste punto.

gracias


----------



## señor eko (5 May 2013)

pinkfloyd dijo:


> perdón por el peñazo de las condiciones (pero soy nuevo en el foro), la próxima vez utilizaré el botón "SPOILER"
> 
> me piden aceptar todas las condiciones, pero antes de meter la gamba, estoy esperando la opinión de alguien que ya esté trabajando con la cuenta y haya pasado por éste punto.
> 
> gracias




Acepta. ACEPTA! *ACEPTAAAAAA!*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 May 2013)

pinkfloyd dijo:


> me piden aceptar todas las condiciones, pero antes de meter la gamba, estoy esperando la opinión de alguien que ya esté trabajando con la cuenta y haya pasado por éste punto.



No acabo de entender qué preguntas. Básicamente: los que tenemos cuenta ya aceptamos las condiciones, los que no aceptaron las condiciones no tienen cuenta. No hay mas.


----------



## Enterao (7 May 2013)

pinkfloyd dijo:


> perdón por el peñazo de las condiciones (pero soy nuevo en el foro), la próxima vez utilizaré el botón "SPOILER"
> 
> me piden aceptar todas las condiciones, pero antes de meter la gamba, estoy esperando la opinión de alguien que ya esté trabajando con la cuenta y haya pasado por éste punto.
> 
> gracias



tio tu tienes tendencia a la paranoia ....esta bien ser un poco aprehensivo pero al final te moriras igual.


----------



## euroburbuja (7 May 2013)

pinkfloyd dijo:


> muchas gracias
> ya lo he traducido y se de que va más o menos
> pero, antes de meter la pata, estaba pidiendo consejo de las personas que ya han pasado por ésta situación



NO FIRMES algo que no entiendes.

Pero si no sabes el idioma. y si te roban la pasta por internet o tienes cualquier problema con la cuenta cómo te vas a apañar? En el otro hilo un forero tiene perdidos 8000 euros y lleva 12 días mandando correos al banco a ver si alguien le dice dónde está sus ahorros desaparecidos.


----------



## DonPimpon (7 May 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> NO FIRMES algo que no entiendes.
> 
> Pero si no sabes el idioma. y si te roban la pasta por internet o tienes cualquier problema con la cuenta cómo te vas a apañar? En el otro hilo un forero tiene perdidos 8000 euros y lleva 12 días mandando correos al banco a ver si alguien le dice dónde está sus ahorros desaparecidos.



No jodas ::

Pues poner el hilo para amenizar la tarde?


----------



## señor eko (7 May 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> NO FIRMES algo que no entiendes.
> 
> Pero si no sabes el idioma. y si te roban la pasta por internet o tienes cualquier problema con la cuenta cómo te vas a apañar? En el otro hilo un forero tiene perdidos 8000 euros y lleva 12 días mandando correos al banco a ver si alguien le dice dónde está sus ahorros desaparecidos.



Eurobujarra, veo que vuelves a trollear again. Releete el otro hilo y verás que se lo han solucionado, con una pequeña pérdida, pero que supongo que podrá recuperarla.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu-122.html#post8972721


----------



## señor eko (11 May 2013)

Churru dijo:


> Hola, a alguien le pasa que no te deje vender dolares porque dice que el cambio ahora mismo no existe? Queria vender unos cuantos y ahora no puedo, me sale el mensajito de "Sorry, there is no available exchange for this currency."



Creo que los cambios de divisa son a través de Forex y se rigen por los horarios de apertura/cierre de las sesiones (por lo que es posible que en fin de semana no se puedan hacer cambios de divisas). El cambio de moneda creo que sólo está disponible de lunes a viernes de 7:00 a 22:45.


----------



## nekcab (19 May 2013)

Una puntualización. En la muy orientativa respuesta de nuestro conforero de hace unas semanas, casi me lanzo a la piscina de las deducciones:



Mecaweto dijo:


> "...Pero claro, esos 21 euros ya los ha ingresado la Hacienda suiza por mi, y por tanto no debo pagarlos de nuevo. Para hacer saber esto me voy a la casilla 734 (Doble imposición internacional). Allí elijo la opción 2-Otras rentas distintas de las anteriores. En la columna "Rentas incluidas en la base del ahorro" doy a "Desglose" y me aparece un formulario donde relleno:
> 
> -Otras rentas obtenidas en el extranjero incluidas en las bases del ahorro: ahi pongo los 100 euros (en la ayuda dice "se indicará el importe del rendimiento neto reducido obtenido en el extranjero", el rendimiento neto reducido del ahorro *es el total de intereses brutos recibidos menos los gastos*. Como SQB no cobra ningun tipo de comisión por tener la cuenta abierta, no hay gastos que descontar a los intereses)."




Se ve que no todo el monte es orégano, ya que se especifica claramente en:


ley del Impuesto art.26.1 dijo:


> "...Como gastos deducibles se consignarán exclusivamente los gastos de administración y depósito de valores negociables"



dado que ésa misma ley excluye específicamente:


ley del Impuesto art.26.1 dijo:


> "...En ningún caso podrán computarse gastos deducibles respecto de rendimientos procedentes de Intereses de cuentas y depósitos."



O sea, las deducciones son exclusivamente aplicables para valores de Bolsa y sucedáneos, en una palabra.

Por si alguien tiene algún dato más revelador, que nos lo resuelva...


----------



## quaver (23 May 2013)

Hay mucha información en este hilo y sería interesante recogerla en un sólo post, y que mejor que el primero. El forero damnit es el autor del hilo, ¿estaría de acuerdo?

¿Opiniones?

Edit: Aquí ya hay un buen intento de resumen:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...wissquote-guardar-ahorros-36.html#post6355802


----------



## 0absoluto (23 May 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Hay mucha información en este hilo y sería interesante recogerla en un sólo post, y que mejor que el primero. El forero damnit es el autor del hilo, ¿estaría de acuerdo?
> 
> ¿Opiniones?
> 
> ...



Yo tenia pensado hacer un programa que dado un hilo cualquiera, obtuviera los posts del mismo con mayor numero de agradecimientos (ordenados de forma descendente y con un minimo de cinco agrademientos, por ejemplo). Y luego pegar los resultados en el hilo.
Es relativamente sencillo de implementar, lo que pasa es que ahora estoy muy liado, pero lo comento por si alguien se anima.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> Yo tenia pensado hacer un programa que dado un hilo cualquiera, obtuviera los posts del mismo con mayor numero de agradecimientos (ordenados de forma descendente y con un minimo de cinco agrademientos, por ejemplo). Y luego pegar los resultados en el hilo.
> Es relativamente sencillo de implementar, lo que pasa es que ahora estoy muy liado, pero lo comento por si alguien se anima.



Es buena idea, hay algún API abierto para VBulletin o seria cuestión de scrapping a pelo?


----------



## 0absoluto (23 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es buena idea, hay algún API abierto para VBulletin o seria cuestión de scrapping a pelo?



Pues lo desconozco, yo lo haría a pelo, o bien en PERL o en PHP. En ambos lenguajes he hecho cosas parecidas.


----------



## IzsI (23 May 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> Una puntualización. En la muy orientativa respuesta de nuestro conforero de hace unas semanas, casi me lanzo a la piscina de las deducciones:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/299696-que-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros-339.html
> Se ve que no todo el monte es orégano, ya que se especifica claramente en:
> 
> ...



Entonces en la casilla 734 no tenemos que poner nada, no me enterado bien, si lo puedes explicar con un ejemplo práctico.


----------



## Laureano2 (24 May 2013)

A alguien de aqui le ha "sugerido" SQ que tiene que meter mas pasta porque hay unos minimos que se deben cumplir?


----------



## señor eko (24 May 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> Entonces en la casilla 734 no tenemos que poner nada, no me enterado bien, si lo puedes explicar con un ejemplo práctico.



Nekab habla de los gastos deducibles de las cuentas, no lo de los intereses. Estos últimos sí se deben incluir en la casilla 734 si se quiere evitar la doble imposición.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2013)

Laureano2 dijo:


> A alguien de aqui le ha "sugerido" SQ que tiene que meter mas pasta porque hay unos minimos que se deben cumplir?



No, a ti si?


----------



## quaver (26 May 2013)

¿Alguien sabe si las transferencias recibidas en swissquote deben ser exclusivamente emitidas por el (alguno de los) titular(es)?


----------



## eufcb5 (26 May 2013)

Solo podras transferir a cuentas que tengan el mismo nombre que tengas en swisquote


----------



## IzsI (26 May 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Nekab habla de los gastos deducibles de las cuentas, no lo de los intereses. Estos últimos sí se deben incluir en la casilla 734 si se quiere evitar la doble imposición.



Entiendo que en Swissquote no tenemos ningún gasto de este tipo, no tendríamos que preocuparnos.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, a ti si?



A mí tampoco me han dicho nada.



quaver dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si las transferencias recibidas en swissquote deben ser exclusivamente emitidas por el (alguno de los) titular(es)?



Recibir transferencias en Swissquote puede ser de cualquiera, es el dinero que sale de Swissquote el que sí debe ir a otra cuenta donde seas titular.


----------



## Offshore (26 May 2013)

De acuerdo al formulario del 2012 ".. that this account cannot be used for cash deposits or withdrawals or for payment transactions or transfers in favour of third parties."

Swissquote Bank SA ACCOUNT OPENING


----------



## alpujarrense (26 May 2013)

Only for money transfer, pero lo de saldo mínimo...


----------



## 0absoluto (30 May 2013)

Si alguien tiene pensado abrir una cuenta de trading en SQB y quiere beneficiarse de un regalo de 100 CHF en comisiones puede hacerlo a través del enlace de ésta página: SWISSQUOTE TRADDING ACCOUNT PROMO

Necesitara un código de sponsor de alguien que ya tenga la cuenta, pues es un regalo de 100 CHF para cada uno, el cliente existente y el nuevo.


----------



## nomada25 (5 Jun 2013)

Hola, alguien que tenga cuenta en swissquote y haya realizado la declaración para este año, podría decirme cómo ha visto la rentabilidad del dinero en el año 2012. He mirado y me aparece la rentabilidad a día de hoy, por tanto no es la cantidad exacta de 2012. Tengo poco dinero y la rentabilidad es mínima, pero hay que declararlo. También tengo cuenta en ING Luxemburgo y la rentabilidad es 0, pero estos sí me han mandado un informe donde aparece que hay 0 rendimientos, que supongo no hará falta ni mencionarlos en la declaración.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Vidar (5 Jun 2013)

nomada25 dijo:


> Hola, alguien que tenga cuenta en swissquote y haya realizado la declaración para este año, podría decirme cómo ha visto la rentabilidad del dinero en el año 2012. He mirado y me aparece la rentabilidad a día de hoy, por tanto no es la cantidad exacta de 2012. Tengo poco dinero y la rentabilidad es mínima, pero hay que declararlo. También tengo cuenta en ING Luxemburgo y la rentabilidad es 0, pero estos sí me han mandado un informe donde aparece que hay 0 rendimientos, que supongo no hará falta ni mencionarlos en la declaración.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



está en los mensajes recibidos dentro de la web del banco.

.


----------



## nomada25 (5 Jun 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> está en los mensajes recibidos dentro de la web del banco.
> 
> .



Hola, gracias por la respuesta. El fin de semana pasado estuve mirando por los mensajes y la web y nada, no vi ningún documento donde pusiera los rendimientos de 2012, lo miraré otra vez por si se me ha pasado algo, me imagino que si te lo han enviado a ti, también lo tendré yo.

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (5 Jun 2013)

nomada25 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la respuesta. El fin de semana pasado estuve mirando por los mensajes y la web y nada, no vi ningún documento donde pusiera los rendimientos de 2012, lo miraré otra vez por si se me ha pasado algo, me imagino que si te lo han enviado a ti, también lo tendré yo.
> 
> Saludos



"notifications" (arriba a la izquierda) y luego "mailbox", el documento que buscas es el "managed account evaluation"

.


----------



## nomada25 (5 Jun 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> "notifications" (arriba a la izquierda) y luego "mailbox", el documento que buscas es el "managed account evaluation"
> 
> .



Gracias, esta tarde mismo lo miro, que estoy preparando la declaración.

Saludos


----------



## señor eko (12 Jun 2013)

En la entrevista de eldiario.es a Falciani, este dice lo siguiente sobre las cuentas abiertas en Suiza por españoles:



> *Esta parte es muy importante para los casos que tenemos ahora mismo en España de las cuentas de Suiza. ¿Un español puede tener una cuenta en Suiza sin haber ido nunca a Suiza? ¿Es posible abrir una cuenta sin viajar a Ginebra?
> *
> 
> Legalmente no, pero se hace, hay diferentes formas de hacerse. Existen diversos modos. Yo soy informático, solo sé cómo es de fácil que no se controle dónde llegan los contratos. Normalmente se necesita firmar dentro del banco. Pero con el gestor se puede ver… si mañana encontramos un correo con un contrato firmado que pasa de España a la entidad Suiza significa que no se respeta la ley.
> ...



Falciani: "Es una guerra económica y tenemos que estar preparados para luchar"

La verdad es que esto me ha dejado un poco frío...


----------



## Vidar (12 Jun 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> La verdad es que esto me ha dejado un poco frío...



Creo que con lo escrupulosa que es la banca suiza no se les pasaría la apertura de cuenta online y mediante correo de SwissQuote. 

Este Falciani ya se pasa acojonando, pero igual que le teledirigen para meter miedo de abrir cuentas legales en Suiza tampoco le dejan hacer pública la famosa lista.

.


----------



## Offshore (12 Jun 2013)

Nada raro o ilegal. Los HSBC te dejan firmar los documentos en la filial mas cerca a tí la aplicación y documentos de la sucursal en el otro país. Además para eso el lo de los documentos notarizados y apostillados con la mayoría de los bancos. Singapore y Hong Kong ahora tiene la entrevista por teleconferencia. Nosotros aperturamos cuentas bancarias desde Latvia y Belize hasta Luxemburgo de la misma manera. Regulaciones bancarias en distintos países permiten esto


----------



## sorcerer (12 Jun 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Creo que con lo escrupulosa que es la banca suiza no se les pasaría la apertura de cuenta online y mediante correo de SwissQuote.
> Este Falciani ya se pasa acojonando, pero igual que le teledirigen para meter miedo de abrir cuentas legales en Suiza tampoco le dejan hacer pública la famosa lista.



Así es, hay una campaña de acojone para que la gente no se atreva a retirar el dinero de los depósitos españoles o de la deuda pública, es decir, de los sitios de donde se lo van a robar cuando llegue el momento.

De ahí que asusten diciendo que si tienes dinero en casa, cuando trates de ingresarlo de nuevo en el banco te van a crujir, o ahora esto de los bancos extranjeros.


----------



## señor eko (12 Jun 2013)

sorcerer dijo:


> De ahí que asusten diciendo que si tienes dinero en casa, cuando trates de ingresarlo de nuevo en el banco te van a crujir, o ahora esto de los bancos extranjeros.




De esto último ya advirtió hacienda en su día:

HACIENDA ADVIERTE DEL PELIGRO FISCAL DE SACAR DINERO DEL BANCO Y GUARDARLO EN CASA. ¿Cómo evitarlo? | Noticias de hoy


----------



## euroburbuja (12 Jun 2013)

Alguno cambió de euros a francos? contar experiencias please. 

Tengo palomitas en mano ::


----------



## bronx5 (16 Jun 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Alguno cambió de euros a francos? contar experiencias please.
> 
> Tengo palomitas en mano ::



Hay alguien? A mí también me interesa conocer qué cambio/comisiones aplican.

Por otra parte, alguien ha enviado el DD1 al BdE fuera del plazo de 1 mes desde la apertura de la cuenta? Ha pasado algo???

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (16 Jun 2013)

bronx5 dijo:


> Hay alguien? A mí también me interesa conocer qué cambio/comisiones aplican.
> 
> Por otra parte, alguien ha enviado el DD1 al BdE fuera del plazo de 1 mes desde la apertura de la cuenta? Ha pasado algo???
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, el fin del mundo :-D 
Algún forero comentó que no pasaba nada, pero eso no quiere decir nada.


----------



## kikelon (16 Jun 2013)

Una pregunta rápida, seguro que está en el hilo pero no lo encuentro ¿Como se sabe si en su día se eligió la opción A o B para tributación?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (16 Jun 2013)

¿como nos puede afectar esto?

Cuenta atrás para el secreto suizo | Economía | EL PAÍS



Banderas suizas ondean delante de la sede de UBS en Zúrich / FABRICE COFFRINI (AFP)
Recomendar en Facebook 0
Twittear 0
Enviar a LinkedIn 0
Enviar a Tuenti Enviar a Menéame Enviar a Eskup
Enviar Imprimir Guardar

Coches deportivos pasean sin capota bajo un sol esperado durante meses en Zúrich. Mujeres, subidas en tacones, lucen las piernas al aire, y en las terrazas los banqueros encorbatados conversan animadamente. La aparente placidez que se respira en las calles del cuartel general suizo de la banca esconde una revolución en ciernes: el fin del secreto bancario.

Desde que en 1934 Suiza legalizara su opacidad, clientes de cualquier rincón del mundo tienen garantizada en este pequeño y próspero país la confidencialidad de sus movimientos financieros. Los delitos, ya sea el blanqueo de dinero, la financiación de terrorismo o cualquier otro, marcan en principio los límites del secreto bancario. Terceros países pueden pedir informaciones específicas a los bancos helvéticos. Un acuerdo en el marco de la OCDE amplió en 2009 el tipo y las condiciones de transferencia de información para usos fiscales. Desde 2004 Europa tiene un pacto —de escasa cuantía económica— que obliga a Suiza a devolver a los países miembros un porcentaje de los impuestos recaudados a sus clientes sin facilitar nombres ni apellidos. Lo que no hay es un “intercambio automático de datos” como el que exige ahora Bruselas porque las instituciones comunitarias sospechan que es una rendija que permite a defraudadores esconderse tras lo que en la jerga de los banqueros suizos se conoce como “cuentas no declaradas”.

Estos fondos conviven con fortunas consideradas limpias y multitud de servicios y productos financieros que atraen a clientes de medio mundo a este refugio de estabilidad política y financiera.

"Los europeos los damos por perdidos; interesa Asia, Rusia y América Latina"

Al calor del secreto bancario y la tradición bancaria de esta plaza ha florecido en Suiza una industria compuesta por 312 bancos, que operan 29.000 empleados y que proporcionan al país el 10,3% de su PIB. Pero el modelo de negocio bancario que de tan buena salud ha gozado en Suiza durante décadas parece estar tocando a su fin. Aquí, en Zúrich y también en Berna, en la sede del Gobierno, políticos y banqueros hablan ya del fin del secreto bancario como un hecho inevitable. Los suizos sienten que no les queda otro remedio. Puede que intenten arrastrar los pies durante un tiempo, pero pocos dudan de que llegará el fin del secreto.

Dicen que son conscientes de que las crisis financieras globales han despertado en los países afectados una renovada sed de impuestos y de gestos hacia los electorados desencantados. De que en varios países —España incluida—, sonados escándalos de corrupción conducen hasta fortunas sin declarar en cuentas suizas; algo que aumenta la presión. Y Bruselas, y sobre todo Washington, ahora van en serio.

La estrategia de los bancos pasa por adelantarse y trabajar a destajo para adaptar su negocio a la era post-secreto bancario. No hay estimaciones oficiales, pero por ejemplo UBS calcula que entre 12.000 y 30.000 millones de dólares (9.000 y 22.500 millones de euros) de clientes europeos podrían emigrar de sus oficinas suizas de levantarse el secreto.

Tienen claro que el dinero europeo ya no tiene futuro; piensan que muchos europeos no depositarán sus ahorros en Suiza si tienen que declararlos. Por eso, la pelea se centra ahora en el botín emergente —fortunas procedentes de América Latina, Asia, Oriente Próximo y hasta África— , cuyos países no van a exigir transparencia y en los que las fortunas escapan más de la inestabilidad política y monetaria que del fisco. Los grandes bancos con oficinas en otros continentes, han empezado a sacar de Suiza discretamente a sus clientes europeos.

Unos bancos conseguirán adaptarse mejor y otros peor, según los expertos, que vaticinan la muerte de los más pequeños y la supervivencia de los grandes. Las entidades gigantes tienen en torno al 25% de sus fondos en el mundo emergente y para ellos resultará más digerible. Su existencia no está digamos, amenazada. El 25% es dinero europeo y el otro 50% está en sucursales de bancos suizos en los países de residencia del cliente. “Pero los pequeños, los que no tienen diversificada su cartera de clientes, perderán muchísimo dinero y tal vez sean incapaces de lidiar con la carga de trabajo que supondrá el intercambio de datos con las autoridades y las nuevas regulaciones”, estima Christian Stark, analista de renta variable y director de Chevreux Switzerland. “Vamos a asistir a una concentración de bancos. A medida que cierren o se vendan a otros más grandes, se perderán muchos empleos”, termina Stark.

UBS calcula que se podrían perder entre 9.000 y 22.500 millones de euros de la UE

“No tenemos otra opción”, se queja un veterano banquero, que elige para hablar en voz baja un asiento al fondo de una elegante cafetería de la Banhofstrase, la meca de la banca internacional en Zúrich. “Si no aceptamos, amenazan con aplicarnos algo así como un embargo a la iraní. Si no podemos operar en dólares, tendremos que cerrar el negocio”, advierte este gestor de fortunas emergentes que asegura que llevan “mucho tiempo” preparándose para el gran cambio. “Los clientes europeos los damos por perdidos; es dinero viejo. Lo que nos interesa es Asia, el Pacífico, América Latina, Rusia e incluso África”. Se queja de lo que como él, muchos aquí consideran el doble rasero, creen que se trata de forma injusta a Suiza. ¿Qué hay de Delaware, de Singapur, de Bahamas?, se escucha a menudo.

A medida que se aproxima la anunciada revolución, se calientan los ánimos en los bancos. “La gente está muy, muy nerviosa”, dice un joven gestor de grandes fortunas internacionales de Zúrich. “Ha empezado a desplomarse el valor de los asesores y para muchos compañeros, los bonus han desaparecido. Esto no tiene precedentes. Se ha desatado una guerra financiera”.

En la sede del Gobierno suizo, en Berna, también se respiran aires de cambio. “El secreto bancario forma parte de nuestra identidad. Es la manera que tenemos de relacionarnos con el Estado. Es un elemento importante de defensa de la privacidad”, empieza Yves Rossier, secretario de Estado de Exteriores suizo en su despacho. “Pero ahora hay que encontrar la fórmula para ponernos de acuerdo”, afirma.

Las autoridades y la banca suiza aspiran a ganar tiempo, mientras tratan de que los paraísos fiscales se suban también al carro de la transparencia para evitar una sangría de clientes hacia otras plazas de rápido crecimiento como Singapur. Tratan de contener las futuras pérdidas.

Luego está la lucha por los capitales limpios, los que huyen de los cataclismos europeos, como pasó con los clientes rusos que tenían sus millones en Chipre y por último la salida de fondos de Suiza gracias a las amnistías fiscales de algunos países europeos. Hay en definitiva, un trasiego de fortunas en disputa, que una vez que amaine la tormenta no está claro dónde van a acabar.

Tras las filtraciones dicen que "hay una verdadera obsesión por la seguridad"

La Unión Europea y Estados Unidos se impacientan y exigen a Suiza que comparta la información que concierne a clientes extranjeros que podrían ser defraudadores. El caso estadounidense es el que genera estos días un intenso debate en Suiza. El Parlamento debe aprobar de urgencia un acuerdo semiopaco alcanzado entre la ministra de Finanzas suiza y las autoridades de EE UU. La idea es permitir de forma excepcional a una docena de bancos con sede en Suiza aportar información que permitiría dar con posibles defraudadores estadounidenses y de paso evitar cuantiosas multas como la que pagó UBS a la justicia estadounidense —780 millones de dólares— o la acusación que obligó a principio de año a echar el cierre a Wegelin, el banco más antiguo de Suiza por encubrir y colaborar con los defraudadores. Esa caída ha servido de aviso a grandes y pequeños. Ningún banco se siente a salvo después de Wegelin.

El que negocian Washington y Berna es un acuerdo muy complejo rodeado además de un tremendo secretismo, pero que en esencia supondría una violación del hasta ahora sacrosanto secreto bancario para ceder a las exigencias de Washington. Hasta ahí, lo que regularía fraudes pasados. Para el futuro, EE UU propone un nuevo marco legal, el llamado Fatca, que debería entrar en vigor el año que viene y que supone para la banca además de una revolución, una claudicación en toda regla.

El caso europeo es diferente. En la última cumbre, los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la UE acordaron poner fin a los paraísos fiscales antes de 2014 a través del llamado intercambio automático de datos entre los países. Austria y Luxemburgo, los más recalcitrantes, acabaron por dar su brazo a torcer con una condición. Que Suiza también intercambie sus datos a partir del año que viene. La pelota quedaba de nuevo en el tejado suizo. Bruselas sin embargo, asusta bastante menos que Washington. El Gobierno suizo confía en que los europeos tarden como acostumbran mucho tiempo en acordar una posición unánime y advierten de que todavía no han recibido una propuesta concreta de Bruselas. Pero en Berna también saben, que una vez que hayan cedido con los estadounidenses, les resultará muy difícil negarse ante los europeos y que entonces solo les resta confiar en la histórica capacidad de supervivencia y adaptación del capitalismo suizo.

Varias fuentes oficiales consideran que la efervescencia del debate sobre el fin del secreto bancario no tiene precedentes. Aseguran que están dispuestos a discutir con los europeos, pero siempre que la propuesta sea sobre un acuerdo global, en el marco de la OCDE, no solo de la UE. En cualquier caso, argumentan, cualquier cambio debe seguir el curso parlamentario nacional. “En Suiza hay un proceso democrático que hay que respetar”, advierte en una cafetería de Berna, Anne Césard, portavoz del departamento de Finanzas internacionales, el organismo del Gobierno que se ocupa del asunto.

Hasta ahí, la batalla legal y diplomática. Luego está la guerra de guerrillas. El contrabando de datos de clientes europeos que se venden y se compran y que terminan en los tribunales de los países europeos. Los discos con información se venden al mejor postor, Gobiernos incluidos, según denuncia periódicamente la prensa local. El Estado alemán de Renania del Norte-Westfalia, por ejemplo, es uno de los más activos en la compra de datos sustraídos por empleados anónimos de la banca. Se fotografían las matrículas de los clientes que entran en los bancos. Los vigilantes privados de las entidades financieras tienen ahora doble trabajo. Controlan a los controladores. Es decir, vigilan a los espías que envían los Gobiernos extranjeros y que merodean por los alrededores de las oficinas a la caza de defraudadores.

"La amenaza de EE UU es lo peor. Si no operamos en dólares, cerramos"

La gran filtración de HSBC —los datos de decenas de miles de clientes quedaron al descubierto— ha dado pie a una nueva manera de funcionar. Una empleada de un gran banco que pide el anonimato, da cuenta del estado de las cosas. “Es una locura. Hay una verdadera obsesión por la seguridad. Hace tiempo que cuando los gestores cruzamos la frontera en coche tenemos cuidado de no llevar ningún documento que pueda identificar a los clientes por si nos para la policía alemana. Pero es que esto no tiene fin. La última filtración la hicieron fotografiando una pantalla de ordenador con datos con un teléfono móvil y eso no hay servicio de seguridad informático que lo impida”.

El espionaje y el contraespionaje han propiciado un clima de paranoia en la plaza, que contribuye sin duda a que algunos bancos se hayan dado por vencidos y sientan que es hora de cambiar y de establecer nuevas reglas del juego. Quieren seguridad jurídica y saben que en los tiempos que corren, aspirar a evitar la mínima filtración es como querer poner diques al mar. Imposible.

Predicciones aparte nadie sabe a ciencia cierta cómo se reestructurará la plaza financiera suiza. Parece claro que los tiempos del abuelo alemán cruzando la frontera con medio millón de euros en al maleta o los extintores de los coches rellenos de billetes han tocado a su fin. Y es también evidente que el modelo de negocios está sufriendo una transformación drástica. Lo que no está tan claro es qué tipo de transformación deparará la nueva era y esa es la gran preocupación que rumian muchos banqueros suizos día y noche.

Al mediodía, un joven gestor de grandes fortunas aprovecha la pausa para comerse un bocadillo y despejarse en un banco de madera al borde del lago de Zúrich. El banquero comparte sus reflexiones con sinceridad. “No temo al futuro. Ahora debemos adaptar nuestro modelo de negocio y tal vez sea para bien. En cualquier caso, creo que a nosotros siempre nos va a ir bien. Somos conscientes de que a pesar de todo, el viento sopla a nuestro favor. En el mundo los ricos se hacen cada vez más ricos y siempre van a necesitar a alguien que les escuche e invierta su dinero por ellos y para eso estamos nosotros

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 23:36 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Una pregunta rápida, seguro que está en el hilo pero no lo encuentro ¿Como se sabe si en su día se eligió la opción A o B para tributación?



Si no te acuerdas lo mas seguro es que sea la opcion opaca.

Por defecto, si no les dices nada, ellos mantienen secreto bancario.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Jun 2013)

No hay de qué preocuparse. Y si en vez de tener euros cambiaste a Francos mejor que mejor


----------



## jordiaseques (19 Jun 2013)

Hola, 
Por fin me pongo con el programa PADRE y busco y busco en el foro pero no encuentro mucho. Seguramente me repito pero juro que ya busqué con el buscador.
De hecho encontré esto:

"En casilla 022 sume los intereses del banco, pero no sumé la retención,(de esto tome nota a lo indicado por un forero hace semanas). A este punto el funcionario expresó su conformidad. Afirmó que era lo correcto para que el programa calculara la retención de esos intereses. ES DECIR SUMA DE INTERESES PERO NO SUMES RETENCIONES.
Luego en casilla 740 indicar los intereses y la retención practicada por el banco."

Tengo dinero en SwissQuote y opté por la opción B. Y sinceramente no sé que implica. Entiendo que de todos los intereses que generó mi cuenta no ha llegado ni un duro a España? El 35% pese a optar por la opción B se quedaron en Suiza?
Entonces tengo que hacer lo que se dice arriba? Declaro que he tenido unos beneficios y que aún falta por hacer toda la retención española? Si es así voy a pagar mas de un 50% de intereses. Ya llevo 35% en Suiza. Y lo de la casilla 740 no entiendo muy bien pero a mi me sale bloqueada por el programa PADRE, que debí hacer para desbloquearla?

Bueno , me salieron mil preguntas. Si me podéis ayudar, lo agradeceré pues el plazo ya pronto cumple. 
Gracias a todos los foreros por anticipado.
Jordi


----------



## señor eko (19 Jun 2013)

jordiaseques dijo:


> Hola,
> Por fin me pongo con el programa PADRE y busco y busco en el foro pero no encuentro mucho. Seguramente me repito pero juro que ya busqué con el buscador.
> De hecho encontré esto:
> 
> ...



No has buscado y lo sabes.

SQ y la declaración de la renta


----------



## wuwuh (19 Jun 2013)

Hola !!! Tengo una duda, y es que si por tener la cuenta abierta en swissquote estoy obligado a realizar la declaracion.

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## cieloliquido (2 Jul 2013)

wuwuh dijo:


> Hola !!! Tengo una duda, y es que si por tener la cuenta abierta en swissquote estoy obligado a realizar la declaracion.
> 
> saludos y muchas gracias



¿Que declaración?:

- ¿La declaración de la renta?
- ¿La declaración de la cuenta al Banco de España mediante el DD1?
- ¿La declaración de tener mas de 50k en esa cuenta mediante el mod. 720?


----------



## niño de los tanques (5 Jul 2013)

Nuevo sistema de abono de intereses en SQB.
He leído los 2 mensajes del banco de fecha 02.07.2013, entiendo que a partir de ahora los intereses los abonaran a final de año (se ha suprimido el abono mensual).
Entiendo que en la dynamic savings account seguirán reteniendo el 35% de los intereses como hasta la fecha.
Sin embargo suprimen la retención en las cuentas de trading hasta 200 CHF.
Considero que es triste que no apliquen las misma regla para la cuenta de ahorro, después de que muchos de nosotros elegimos renunciar al secreto bancario.
¿Lo he interpretado bien o no?


----------



## hasta losss (5 Jul 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Nuevo sistema de abono de intereses en SQB.
> He leído los 2 mensajes del banco de fecha 02.07.2013, entiendo que a partir de ahora los intereses los abonaran a final de año (se ha suprimido el abono mensual).
> Entiendo que en la dynamic savings account seguirán reteniendo el 35% de los intereses como hasta la fecha.
> Sin embargo suprimen la retención en las cuentas de trading hasta 200 CHF.
> ...



Esto es lo que yo entiendo con el primer mensaje:

1. Cambian la forma de abonar intereses en las cuentas Trading y ePrivate Banking. A partir de ahora lo harán anualmente para no tener que pagar por adelantado impuestos sobre intereses de menos de 200 CHF.

2. La exención de 200 CHF no afecta a la Dynamic Savings, que seguirá con la periodicidad mensual.

Y con el segundo:

1. A partir de ahora los extractos de cuenta e informes de activos solo estarán disponibles a final de año.

2. Dado que la cuenta se gestiona en tiempo real, podremos ver su situación en cualquier momento de forma on-line.

3. Podemos solicitar en cualquier momento estos informes, pagando una comision.


Mi conclusión es que para la Dynamic Savings no cambia nada.
También creo que se han hecho un lio en el primer mensaje, ya que el titulo habla de "frecuencia de abono de intereses" y en el cuerpo del mensaje no paran de repetir "frecuencia del extracto de intereses" (en la versión inglesa del mensaje que es la que yo recibo). La lógica me dice que se refieren siempre a "frecuencia de abono".

Parece ser que los intereses *de abono anual *menores de 200 CHF no están sujetos a retención en Suiza. Ya podían haberlo aplicado también a la Dynamic Savings :abajo:


----------



## eufcb5 (6 Jul 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo entiendo con el primer mensaje:
> 
> 1. Cambian la forma de abonar intereses en las cuentas Trading y ePrivate Banking. A partir de ahora lo harán anualmente para no tener que pagar por adelantado impuestos sobre intereses de menos de 200 CHF.
> 
> ...



Comparto tu opinión para la savings eso no afecta siguen pagando intereses mensuales las otras no


----------



## euroburbuja (9 Jul 2013)

Hola Swuysquoteros,

Alguno cambió sus euros a Francos suizos? 

Habéis hecho todos correctamente la declaración de la renta?

JAJA es que me parto la polla!


----------



## enterprise (14 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos
estoy pensando abrirme una cuenta en swiss y tengo unas dudillas
-todo el mundo veo que se abre la cuenta saving...y la que tiene mas clientes es la de trading...de hecho la de saving tiene poco mas de 30.000 cuentas y serán todos españoles por lo que veo...¿alguien tiene abiertas la cuenta trading solo y 
las dos al mismo tiempo?
-los que tengáis la trading ¿operais con ella, como veis la tarifas?

saludos


----------



## acid255 (23 Jul 2013)

Nadie más ha vuelto a operar con SwissQuote?. ¿Qué extraño?.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Jul 2013)

acid255 dijo:


> Nadie más ha vuelto a operar con SwissQuote?. ¿Qué extraño?.



La mayoría de los que la abrimos, una vez movimos el dinero lo dejamos quietecito, es como un dinero de emergencia que no es necesario tocar ni rentabilizar.


----------



## bric (28 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por lo que he leido, y me han dicho por e-mail, es condicion indispensable que las cuentas de origen (para ingresos) y destino (para sacar) tengan el nombre del titular.
> 
> Al ser una cuenta de trading (o savings) quieren evitar que la utilizes como cuenta bancaria (para hacer tejemanejes o pagar proveedores).



¿Alguien tiene más información? ¿Nadie ha recibido en su cuenta una transferencia de una cuenta que no es suya? ¿Las rechazan?

¿Conoceis alguna alternativa? ¿Alguna cuenta multidivisa que permita enviar y recibir tranferencias sin que te dejen seco con las comisiones fuera de la zona "PIGS"  ?

Gracias.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Jul 2013)

acid255 dijo:


> Nadie más ha vuelto a operar con SwissQuote?. ¿Qué extraño?.



Simplemente hubo un tiempo en el que se habló sobre esta cuenta y foreros movían 50 euros a ella sintiéndose botines e incitando a otros foreros a llevar sus ahorros allí a pesar de perder la rentabilidad de sus bancos convencionales (3-4%).

Ahora pasó el miedo y los pobres foreros que les dominó el miedo por el corralito/salida del euro y llevaron su dinero allí, todavía están haciendo papeleos con hacienda y viendo que ya pasó mas de un año y han perdido dinero por llevar sus ahorros allí, Otros incluso cambiaron a francos suizos y han perdido mas dinero aún, pero no te preocupes que todavía hay algún forero de los que solo jugó a abrir la cuenta con 20 euros que contestará en breve diciendo que duermen mas tranquilo... 

La realidad es que el tiempo me da la razón y llevar el dinero a esta cuenta es un error que les ha costado dinero y dolores de cabeza como advertí.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (29 Jul 2013)

Euro*bujarra* con cada comentario demuestras tu absoluta ignorancia. No has dicho ni una puta verdad en todo lo que has escrito.

- Quíen y que papeleos estamos haciendo con hacienda todavía? tanto para la declaracion como para el modelo 720 ya ha pasado el plazo asi es imposible que alguien este haciendo papeleo todavia.

- Que dinero has costado abrir la cuenta? NADA. Enterate, *NADA*. 

Tu dedicate a lo tuyo y sigue vendiendo preferentes a viejunos en Bankia que todos sabemos que como cajera no tienes precio (eres la putita del director?)


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Jul 2013)

*Te contesto entre líneas:*



Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Euro*bujarra* con cada comentario demuestras tu absoluta ignorancia. No has dicho ni una puta verdad en todo lo que has escrito.
> 
> - Quíen y que papeleos estamos haciendo con hacienda todavía? tanto para la declaracion como para el modelo 720 ya ha pasado el plazo asi es imposible que alguien este haciendo papeleo todavia.
> 
> ...


----------



## bric (29 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Te contesto entre líneas:*



Oye, si meto dinero en el banco donde trabajas, ¿me regalais unas ollas o algo? ¿O ya no teneis ni para regalos? :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Jul 2013)

bric dijo:


> Oye, si meto dinero en el banco donde trabajas, ¿me regalais unas ollas o algo? ¿O ya no teneis ni para regalos? :XX:



SQ te regala algo? 
 
Te ha sido mas sencillo abrir cuenta y tener tu dinero en SQ que en un banco como ING?

Has conseguido mas rentabilidad con tu dinero en SQ que en ING? Yo saqué el 4%...

Espero que no tengas problemas y tu familia tenga que viajar a suiza a solucionarlos o reclamar el dinero o que no se te escape nada con hacienda...

yo si que me parto de risa de los ignorantes como tú :XX:


----------



## bric (29 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> SQ te regala algo?
> 
> Te ha sido mas sencillo abrir cuenta y tener tu dinero en SQ que en un banco como ING?
> 
> ...



¿Quien te ha dicho que yo tenga cuenta en SQ? :

Ya que te interesa, no la tengo, si te fijas un poco más arriba pregunto por detalles de SQ, ya que si no me permite enviar y recibir transferencias no me sirve.

Por lo que respecta a mi familia, no te preocupes, están al corriente de mis cuentas fuera (si he informado al Estado, mi familia no iba a ser menos) y llegado el caso pueden transferirlo todo donde crean conveniente y disfrutarlo (disponen de todos los datos, claves y demás para que todo sea más sencillo).

Que alguien que escribe tantas mamarrachadas por el foro me tilde de ignorante es para mí todo un halago.

P.D. Un 4% es de pobres.


----------



## serhost (29 Jul 2013)

A ver, entiendo la posición de €burbuja, en lo que plantea tiene cierta razón, antes se ofrecían rentabilidades suculentas, con riesgo, por supuesto, el riesgo subsiste ahora pero no el tipo de interés que había.

Esto no quita que en este hilo se deja bien claro que swissquote está bien como una opción más, con sus pros y contras.

¡No nos enfademos por tener más opciones!


----------



## niño de los tanques (30 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Simplemente hubo un tiempo en el que se habló sobre esta cuenta y foreros movían 50 euros a ella sintiéndose botines e incitando a otros foreros a llevar sus ahorros allí a pesar de perder la rentabilidad de sus bancos convencionales (3-4%).
> 
> Ahora pasó el miedo y los pobres foreros que les dominó el miedo por el corralito/salida del euro y llevaron su dinero allí, todavía están haciendo papeleos con hacienda y viendo que ya pasó mas de un año y han perdido dinero por llevar sus ahorros allí, Otros incluso cambiaron a francos suizos y han perdido mas dinero aún, pero no te preocupes que todavía hay algún forero de los que solo jugó a abrir la cuenta con 20 euros que contestará en breve diciendo que duermen mas tranquilo...
> 
> La realidad es que el tiempo me da la razón y llevar el dinero a esta cuenta es un error que les ha costado dinero y dolores de cabeza como advertí.



Una aclaración a la jactanciosa aseveración de quien a cambiado a CHF, ha perdido más. 
Solo se pierde cuando se realiza, igual que en bolsa.


----------



## reydmus (30 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Simplemente hubo un tiempo en el que se habló sobre esta cuenta y foreros movían 50 euros a ella sintiéndose botines e incitando a otros foreros a llevar sus ahorros allí a pesar de perder la rentabilidad de sus bancos convencionales (3-4%).
> 
> Ahora pasó el miedo y los pobres foreros que les dominó el miedo por el corralito/salida del euro y llevaron su dinero allí, todavía están haciendo papeleos con hacienda y viendo que ya pasó mas de un año y han perdido dinero por llevar sus ahorros allí, Otros incluso cambiaron a francos suizos y han perdido mas dinero aún, pero no te preocupes que todavía hay algún forero de los que solo jugó a abrir la cuenta con 20 euros que contestará en breve diciendo que duermen mas tranquilo...
> 
> La realidad es que el tiempo me da la razón y llevar el dinero a esta cuenta es un error que les ha costado dinero y dolores de cabeza como advertí.



En parte tienes razon pero el dinero es miedoso. Nadie sabia lo que iba a pasar y mucha gente se llevo el dinero por miedo.

Si hubiera habido corralito o algo similar, tu post hubiera sido muy distinto.

Yo la cuenta esta la veo atractiva justo ahora donde los intereses aqui han caido mucho pero el riesgo sigue o es incluso mayor. Ahora ganas en seguridad y no pierdes rentabilidad.

Por cierto, hubo bastantes dias claves donde el que tenia pasta en el banco le costo mucho conciliar el sueño.


----------



## egarenc (30 Jul 2013)

47% de quitas de depositos en Chipre. No digo nada y lo digo todo, la cuenta abierta no cuesta dinero, ahí está por lo que pueda pasar. Espero no tener que utilizarla.


----------



## Riemann (31 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Simplemente hubo un tiempo en el que se habló sobre esta cuenta y foreros movían 50 euros a ella sintiéndose botines e incitando a otros foreros a llevar sus ahorros allí a pesar de perder la rentabilidad de sus bancos convencionales (3-4%).
> 
> Ahora pasó el miedo y los pobres foreros que les dominó el miedo por el corralito/salida del euro y llevaron su dinero allí, todavía están haciendo papeleos con hacienda y viendo que ya pasó mas de un año y han perdido dinero por llevar sus ahorros allí, Otros incluso cambiaron a francos suizos y han perdido mas dinero aún, pero no te preocupes que todavía hay algún forero de los que solo jugó a abrir la cuenta con 20 euros que contestará en breve diciendo que duermen mas tranquilo...
> 
> La realidad es que el tiempo me da la razón y llevar el dinero a esta cuenta es un error que les ha costado dinero y dolores de cabeza como advertí.



El error del argumento es predecir lo que iba a pasar.

Más dinero hemos perdido por no invertir en un fondo de inversión biotecnológico, como Dexia Eqs L Biotechnology C Acc, que ganó un 43 % el último año. ¡Con un depósito al 3% hemos dejado de ganar un 40 %! ¡Qué horror!

Hay un partido político que sube mucho en las encuestas, que su programa es incompatible con el euro, y que, si bien mantiene una ambigüedad, poco a poco se ven manifestaciones hacia la salida.

No creo que la salida del euro sea lo más probable. Porque es predecible, y las consecuencias serían desagradables. Pero hay riesgo. Se dan algunas condiciones: cuando España tuvo una crisis similar en 1992, mediante la devaluación monetaria salió más deprisa que ahora. La bajada de salarios por la reforma laboral no termina de lograr estabilizar la balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente, que no muestra un signo positivo claro: hacen falta que entren muchas divisas en el país para el pago de una deuda externa asfixiante. El déficit público no termina de ajustarse por el coste electoral elevado que tendría despedir trabajadores fijos de la administración. Reconozca que hay una cierta probabilidad de que el futuro gobierno incluya a este partido en una coalición, en función de cómo evolucione el paro.

Por tanto, es lógico que un ahorrador prudente saque el dinero de España. A cambio de perder un 1 % anual de diferencia, está ganando en seguridad.


----------



## mecaweto (31 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> 47% de quitas de depositos en Chipre. No digo nada y lo digo todo, la cuenta abierta no cuesta dinero, ahí está por lo que pueda pasar. Espero no tener que utilizarla.



Ah, la crisis de Chipre, esa que Euroburbuja pasó sentado en el váter sin aparecer por el foro durante días. Después dijo que había colocado en sitio seguro sus ahorros, pero ha vuelto a la cantinela anterior.

Esto es un maratón, pero los hay que se jactan en los primeros 5km.


----------



## angek (31 Jul 2013)

Riemann dijo:


> El error del argumento es predecir lo que iba a pasar.
> 
> Más dinero hemos perdido por no invertir en un fondo de inversión biotecnológico, como Dexia Eqs L Biotechnology C Acc, que ganó un 43 % el último año. ¡Con un depósito al 3% hemos dejado de ganar un 40 %! ¡Qué horror!
> 
> ...





Todo un post. 

Sí señor.


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Jul 2013)

*Para todos los que han llevado sus ahorros a esta cuenta renunciando el 4% de interés que daban aquí:*

Este post es de hace mas de un año, por qué no reconocéis que habéis perdido dinero con vuestro acojone?

Yo he ganado con los depósitos un 4% y hasta compré deuda pública cuando daban el 6% entre otras operaciones que ya os comenté... 

Ya sabemos que este foro solo abundan charlatanes que gritan a diario el Mad Max, el fin del mundo y la vuelta al trueque por cierre de todos los bancos. No hay mas que ver los hilos del principal llenos de rumores sin fundamento ni razón que afirman lo que todo sabemos que durante mas de 5 años no ha pasado ni pasará.


----------



## serhost (31 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Para todos los que han llevado sus ahorros a esta cuenta renunciando el 4% de interés que daban aquí:*
> 
> Este post es de hace mas de un año, por qué no reconocéis que habéis perdido dinero con vuestro acojone?
> 
> ...



Espero que tengas razón y no pase nada, pero después de Chipre, yo por lo menos no estoy seguro de nada.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Jul 2013)

Menudo dejavu... 

Vacaciones de verano, una hamaca a la sombra de un pino del jardin, leyendo burbuja en el iPad y euroburbuja dando el coñazo en los hilos Lux/Sqt con su súper premoniciones a agua pasada.... Nada cambia y todo vuelve...


----------



## Riemann (1 Ago 2013)

La noticia que ha salido de la balanza de pagos positiva de mayo es una buena noticia. Pero para que haya cambio de tendencia hacen falta varios meses seguidos.


----------



## enterprise (2 Ago 2013)

Gracias por tu trabajo Jose Luis Guillamon...la verdad es que te lo has currado, y es de agradecer la información que nos das.
Por mi parte todo perfecto si acaso que comentar que la cuenta saving no admite compra de acciones solo de fondos ¡eso creo entender¡ al leer la información de la cuenta, ¿por cierto has abierto también la cuenta trading?...
y por ultimo que te parece ambas cuenta ing.lu y swissquote después de trabajar con ellas.

un saludo


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Ago 2013)

El Jose Luis Guillamon es de los que cambiaron de euro a dolar al abrir la cuenta :XX::XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> No, eso fue unos meses después...cuando el tipo de cambio se puso en tono "burbuja" :rolleye:
> 
> Si tienes curiosidad, pronto haré mi tercer cambio a dolares...(Puedes seguirlo en mi twitter en vivo...: https://twitter.com/superguilla) Lo consideró como una inversión más, como una compra de acciones pero sin comisiones de mantenimiento y ganando (por darle glamour...ya q €uroburbuja no merece menos) "un dividendo USA" en forma de interés.
> 
> Un saludo!!



Yo me baso en las fechas que he leído que afirmmaste el cambio a dolares pero tranquilo que no eres el único. Los hay que perdieron mas cambiando a Francos


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Así??? Pues sí te basas en las fechas publicadas en mi twitter...tampoco es que "pierda" mucho "burbujín"...*Pero de todas formas ese ahorro es a largo plazo, para cuando lo vaya a necesitar...Muy probablemente el dolar se habrá revalorizado,* pero como digo en el artículo de mi blog...Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero bajo su responsabilidad!! :no:



Menudo himbersor tas hecho! ::


----------



## Riemann (3 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> De nada compañero! Pues tienes razón (Lo he corregido Cómo abrir cuentas en el extranjero para proteger tus ahorros | José Luis Guillamón ), lo acabo de comprobar y sólo se pueden comprar los "modelos de inversión" que te facilita swissquote o creando tu propio modelo con los fondos y ETFs que te facilitan. Me confundí pues si te metes desde "advanced search" para ver las cotizaciones (con cierto retardo)de acciones, fondos, etc en la esquina superior derecha pone "trade it", pero acabo de comprobar que no te deja comprar ninguna acción.



Lo que no me gusta de Swissquote es que es un sitio "raro". Probablemente no es ningún problema. Pero me general cierta inquietud. Por eso, para mis ahorros he elegido https://www.comdirect.de (aquí os lo conté) del grupo Commerzbank (similar al Openbank del Santander), porque es un sitio donde 2,5 millones de alemanes tiene sus ahorros. Tiene el problema del idioma, pero muchos sabéis francés, y me parece más normal algo como Cortal Consors, que está más cerca, por razones similares (también os lo cuento)

Además del nulo interés que paga SwissQuote (0.2 % creo). Una cuenta de ahorro de Fortuneo (de Credit Mutuel), Livret+ tiene un interés de 1,6 %. Y el banco Renault un 2,0 % (5 % durante los 4 primeros meses).

Salvo que algunos prefieran suiza _por otras razones_.


----------



## enterprise (3 Ago 2013)

swissquote un sitio "raro"...pues no se chico donde ves tu lo de raro...200.000 clientes , primer banco online de suiza, banco con beneficios gestiona 9.000 millones de euros....si quieres algo raro mejor es el commerbank que como dice el compi es la bankia de los alemanes, intervenida, ampliaciones de capital a tutiplén, perdidas y demás, eso si como la mayoría del sistema bancario alemán posiblemente de los peores de europa, de hecho no deja que nadie mire por debajo de sus cajitas, porque según parece es demoledor lo que esconden....pero vamos ellos son los guapos, rubios y prepotentes y cuando su mierda salte le darán a la maquinita y ya esta.

Superguilla..las opciones que barajas son la correctas...otro sitio donde puedes meter tu dinero son los brokers interncionales TD, IG markets, dukascopy,ect...
posiblemente corran menos riesgos que cualquier banco europeo...ellos no tienen hipotecas ni preferentes ni bonos ....lo tiene sus clientes por lo que perdería la pasta los clientes no la institucion.
Cuando dispongas de un poco mas de pasta y quieras diversificar en Singapur o hong Kong hay unos banquitos muy monos y en ingles pá que nos entendamos todos, que te abrirían las puertas...no sé si on-line se puede hacer ...pero vamos por cuatro duros te plantas allí y te pegas una semanita de holidays

un saludo


----------



## Riemann (3 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Commerzbank se parece más a Bankia que a Openbank, lo sigo habitualmente porque es uno de los valores de una de mis carteras (Ver http://t.co/h1leIOOGJB) y este año ha sufrido varios contrasplit por ampliaciones de capital. Por otro lado, si no sabes ni papa de alemán te puedes meter en un gran lío en cuanto tengas cualquier problema, por pequeño que sea.



Para empezar Comdirect es una subsidiaria independiente de Commerzbank (aunque éste tiene participación mayoritaria, Comdirect tiene su propia acción, y su cotización no ha ido mal) así que, aunque Commerz quebrara, no podría embargar los depósitos en Comdirect. El trato que he tenido en Comdirect es exquisito, con 2,5 millones de clientes me han respondido cada correo electrónico en 2 horas. Y todo con mucha profesionalidad. Además, Commerzbank reconoció los problemas desde el principio: desde 2008 no ha repartido dividendo, con lo que todo el beneficio generado queda en la caja del banco. Entidades en mucho peor situación en España han repartido dividendos. Y en España lo peor está por venir: la devaluación interna, necesaria para pagar la deuda exterior, aumentará la morosidad (imaginaos que España sale del euro: los bancos con deudas en euros y activos en pesetas quebrarían, ¿no? Pues la bajada de precios y salarios generará un efecto similar de "devaluación" de sus activos, el derecho a cobrar créditos, porque muchos de estos no se pagarán).

Además, Alemania tiene un músculo industrial exportador potente, que inyecta un chorro incesante de divisas en el país: un superávit de balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente de 6,5 % del PIB al año. Sea como sea, un depósito de menos de 100.000 €/titular y entidad está completamente asegurado en Alemania.

Pero reconozco que si no te puedes entender con ellos en alemán, no es una opción.

Si quieres trato en inglés, el banco holandés ABN AMRO te atiende en inglés, pero exige un mínimo de 25.000 € para abrir una cuenta no residente. Es un banco de propiedad estatal, aunque Holanda tiene una burbuja inmobiliaria importante. Y Holanda tiene, como Alemania, una balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente con fuerte superávit.



> La opción de "Cortal Consors" quizás sea más interesante por los servicios que ofrece, pero el idioma otra vez me hecha para atrás.



El francés se entiende más o menos bien. Mis conocimientos son muy escasos (gramática y vocabulario básicos) y con ayuda del Google translator me defiendo. Y me han llamado por teléfono en español, sin yo pedirlo, pero no se puede dar por hecho. A los franceses les cuesta menos trabajo entender el español que el inglés.



> Prefiero ING Luxemburgo en inglés y pensada para clientes internacionales.



Cuidado con Luxemburgo. Es un país que muchas entidades usan para hacer operaciones de riesgo sin comprometer la solvencia de la central. Creo que ING no es una de ellas, pero me preocupa que ING LU esté respaldada por el Banco Central de Luxemburgo y en vez de ser una sucursal de ING Direct y por tanto sus depósitos respaldados por el Banco Central de Holanda (como sí es ING Direct España).

Si no tienes inconvenientes con un banco holandés, yo me iría al ABN AMRO.



> Por otro lado, el interés en Swissquote es de 0.8652%.



Es cierto, acabo de verlo. Pero, si el euro se rompiera, ese banco puede hacer cualquier cosa (nada dicen los contratos) y elegiría la opción que más beneficio le dé. Podría ser convertir a pesetas:abajo:. En cambio un depósito en Comdirect sé que, en el peor de los casos, se me convertiría a marcos alemanes. O en Cortal Consors a francos franceses.



> Otra opción fuera Eurolandia dicen que es Australia con unos intereses que rondan el 4%



Cuidado con Australia. Tiene una buena burbuja inmobiliaria. Y la forma más fácil de salir de ella es devaluar su moneda. Es decir, tu depósito está "garantizado" pero en dólares australianos que de repente pueden valer mucho menos. Mira lo ocurrido con el yen japonés.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2013 at 21:19 ----------




enterprise dijo:


> swissquote un sitio "raro"...pues no se chico donde ves tu lo de raro...200.000 clientes , primer banco online de suiza, banco con beneficios gestiona 9.000 millones de euros....



No quise un banco suizo por los malentendidos que puede generar. Además, ¿primer banco online? Eso es lo primero que miro: ¿es ese un banco donde millones de clientes guardan sus ahorros? Y me encuentro, que no es un sitio donde uno pueda abrir una cuenta corriente, domiciliar sus recibos y nómina (y que por tanto ningún gobierno puede permitir que sus depósitos sean embargados): o tenemos una cuenta de ahorro que sólo permite depositar, invertir y transferir dinero, o las comisiones por una cuenta corriente son elevadas. Los que vivís en Suiza podréis explicarlo mejor.

Pero reconozco que mis reservas con Swissquote es más una sensación contra lo desconocido que una realidad objetiva. No veo al gobierno alemán o francés dejando que los depósitos de uno de los mayores bancos online, donde se guardan nóminas y pensiones, vuelen. Mientras que en Swissquote no estoy tan seguro de ello. Y ante la duda no me meto en lo que no conozco.



> si quieres algo raro mejor es el commerbank que como dice el compi es la bankia de los alemanes



Pero ha reconocido los problemas desde el principio y lleva sin dar dividendo desde 2008. Es decir, se protege al depositante (en perjuicio del accionista). Y su acción tiene un valor, es decir, tiene un patrimonio neto positivo, no como Bankia.

Y los Landerbank conviene estar lejos, en eso estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## eufcb5 (3 Ago 2013)

yo creo que swissquote es un banco en expansion y crecera mas este ano a abierto sucursal en Un pais arabe del golfo persico lo malo que no se puedan tener tarjetas de debito y la de credito sale muy caro


----------



## enterprise (3 Ago 2013)

aquí teneis las cuentas de swissquote del primer semestre 2013
-core capital del 23 %. , yo la verdad no veo nada "raro"

http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q2_2013_e.pdf


----------



## Riemann (3 Ago 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> aquí teneis las cuentas de swissquote del primer semestre 2013
> -core capital del 23 %. , yo la verdad no veo nada "raro"
> 
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_Q2_2013_e.pdf



Tenéis toda la razón. No digo que sea un zombie insolvente, parece todo lo contrario. Sólo que en un país que no conozco, me voy a un banco donde la gente corriente domicilia su nómina y sus recibos, por todo lo que yo no pueda saber. Pero Swissquote parece tener unas finanzas robustas.


----------



## enterprise (3 Ago 2013)

es que esto es diferente, es un banco especialista en bolsa, suizo y que no pide un millón de euros como los otros bancos suizos para abrir cuenta,,....y lo queremos para guardar pasta por si.......ya sabes compi........para pagar a rovafone me vale con la cuenta de openbank.

un saludo


----------



## Riemann (3 Ago 2013)

Por otra parte, cada vez veo menos probable una ruptura del euro. España se va a portar bien y entrar por el camino de las reformas, mal que pese a algunos.

Viendo a Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba pedir la dimisión de Rajoy pero no la convocatoria de las elecciones, está confesando que él sabe que no sería buen para España que se haga otra política que la austeridad, y que el destino natural de España es el euro.

En realidad, con nuestras precauciones estamos protegiendo el euro: generamos un riesgo de pánico bancario si a alguno se le ocurre desviarse del camino recto, dejando las políticas populistas para las manifestaciones.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2013 at 23:50 ----------




enterprise dijo:


> es que esto es diferente, es un banco especialista en bolsa, suizo y que no pide un millón de euros como los otros bancos suizos para abrir cuenta,,....y lo queremos para guardar pasta por si.......ya sabes compi........para pagar a rovafone me vale con la cuenta de openbank.
> 
> un saludo



Ten en cuenta que a partir de febrero de 2014 (voluntariamente) y de 2016 (obligatoriamente) todas las operaciones bancarias nacionales se van a hacer con el número de cuenta internacional IBAN. Entonces, nada impediría que uno use una cuenta en cualquier banco europeo, como Cortal Consors, ING LU o la Sparkasse de Frankurt para domiciliar la nómina y los recibos.


----------



## Riemann (4 Ago 2013)

Ese vídeo no se puede ver desde aquí, pero me imagino que debe ser el mismo que el de este enlace.


----------



## hasta losss (7 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Por cierto, realice mi tercer cambio de euros por dolares cuando cotizaba $EURUSD a 1.329, tras la comisiones se me ha quedado en 1.32$/€.
> 
> Intenté realizar la operación a las 11 de la noche pero no me dejo...Por lo que se ve el cambio se tiene que realizar cuando el banco está abierto, es decir, de 8 a 22h. ¿Alguien me lo confirma? ¿O solo fue una cosa puntual?



Mas que del horario del banco puede depender del horario del mercado de divisas. Aunque se supone que el FOREX es un mercado abierto las 24 horas todos los dias de la semana, la realidad es que FOREX es la suma de muchos mercados interconectados con sus horarios específicos. Por ejemplo, el mercado concreto al que se conecta el broker que yo utilizo (IB) para las transacciones EURUSD cierra 15 minutos desde las 23h hasta las 23:15h todos los dias laborables (Sabados y Domingos cerrado). Es uno de los principales mercados y Swissquote seguramente se conecta al mismo.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Os sigo desde hace tiempo, pero por pereza no me había registrado todavía. Señalar que todas vuestras aportaciones me han sido muy útiles. De verdad, muchas gracias.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo el principal error q veo es q has escrito un blog dandotelas de listo diciendo como abrir cuenta en el extranjero como si todo lo hubieras averiguado tu (dices: "os dejo un tutorial", "os voy a explicar", "os recomiendo", ...) cuando todo lo has logrado gracias a nosotros, q hemos maniobrado, preguntado y contestado mil veces. Lo minimo que deberias hacer es explicar claramente en ese post q todo eso lo has sacado de AQUI. Solo nombras a burbuja para indicar que (es literal) "Sin embargo, Suiza al estar fuera de la UE funciona de manera distinta a Luxemburgo y según comentan *en este foro varios clientes* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html os seguirán reteniendo el 35%".

:no:

Tio, q hemos hecho todo el trabajo, q tu solo has hecho *CTRL+C* y *CTRL+V*. Tu blog es un fiel reflejo de como funciona Hispanistan. Como todos las entradas sean tan originales tuyas como esta, la llevas clara...


----------



## señor eko (7 Ago 2013)

¿Alguno habéis podido personalizar la vista de la web swissquote?

Leí en el hilo que sí se podía, pero buscando por ahí en la web no he sido capaz...


----------



## euroburbuja (10 Ago 2013)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hombre yo el principal error q veo es q has escrito un blog dandotelas de listo diciendo como abrir cuenta en el extranjero como si todo lo hubieras averiguado tu (dices: "os dejo un tutorial", "os voy a explicar", "os recomiendo", ...) cuando todo lo has logrado gracias a nosotros, q hemos maniobrado, preguntado y contestado mil veces. Lo minimo que deberias hacer es explicar claramente en ese post q todo eso lo has sacado de AQUI. Solo nombras a burbuja para indicar que (es literal) "Sin embargo, Suiza al estar fuera de la UE funciona de manera distinta a Luxemburgo y según comentan *en este foro varios clientes* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html os seguirán reteniendo el 35%".
> 
> :no:
> 
> Tio, q hemos hecho todo el trabajo, q tu solo has hecho *CTRL+C* y *CTRL+V*. Tu blog es un fiel reflejo de como funciona Hispanistan. Como todos las entradas sean tan originales tuyas como esta, la llevas clara...



Estoy de acuerdo, el fanboy este solo ha copiado y va poniéndose medallas.

Pero eso no es todo, va de megahimbersor! recomendando cambios de divisas y pobre del que le hace caso... Con este solo se pierde tiempo y dinero


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> A ver tio, no te voy a contar mi curriculum...



Nadie te ha preguntado por tu curriculum, vamos es q ni me interesa...



Superguilla dijo:


> Pero creo que *valoras muy poco el trabajo de los demás* y no aportas nada con tu comentario.



Y esto me lo dice el tio q ha escrito un blog *COPIANDO* lo aportado aki por decenas de foreros, sin citar la fuente y dando a entender que lo ha sacado el por que es un mega himversor y un crack de las finanzas... :XX:

:abajo:


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Eurobujarra!!!
> 
> Yo no hecho ninguna recomendación:8:, DÉJATE LAS HOJAS DE CHOPO!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## serhost (10 Ago 2013)

Hombre superguilla, tu actitud no es precisamente la mejor, hasta te ha sido fácil copiar y pegar del segundo mensaje del hilo de LUX y hasta con eso has cometido algún error.

Lo mínimo hubiese sido citar correctamente la fuente y no hacer parecer que lo has descubierto tú.

Vamos, que incluso yo con el mensaje recopilatorio (en el hilo de LUX), que he averiguado bastantes más cosas que tú, he dejado claro que es un recopilatorio de varias experiencias y mensajes, entre ellas las mías.

Copiar y no citar correctamente no suele ser de mucha educación, no te he puesto nada antes porque todo el mundo tiene ilusión cuando abre su blog y puede copiar algo más que redactar al principio, pero esa actitud con el resto de foreros ya no me gusta un pelo.

Vamos, que has copiado descaradamente (y con errores). Tu blog en estos momentos, tras pretender dártelas de experto, vale menos que el papel de culo usado.


----------



## niño de los tanques (11 Ago 2013)

TARJETA DE COORDENADAS:
Acabo de imprimir mi nueva tarjeta, les informo por si no acceden a la cuenta desde el 05.08.2013.
Saludos


----------



## eufcb5 (12 Ago 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> TARJETA DE COORDENADAS:
> Acabo de imprimir mi nueva tarjeta, les informo por si no acceden a la cuenta desde el 05.08.2013.
> Saludos



si yo ya lo hice es un fallo que este banco solo te avisa al mail de los ingresos no de las comunicaciones banco-cliente


----------



## euroburbuja (12 Ago 2013)

en fin 
e


----------



## borimol (12 Ago 2013)

¿Qué diferencias hay entre esta nueva tarjeta y la que nos dieron?


----------



## Vidar (12 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que si no la descargas te sigue valiendo la anterior.

.


----------



## eufcb5 (13 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo creo que si no la descargas te sigue valiendo la anterior.
> 
> .



Yo creo que cada ano cambian la tarjeta de coordenadas tienes un dia limite rtelapara descarga llamalos no estoy seguro del todo


----------



## Vidar (13 Ago 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Yo creo que cada ano cambian la tarjeta de coordenadas tienes un dia limite rtelapara descarga llamalos no estoy seguro del todo



Yo por si acaso ya las he imprimido, creo que eso es lo que da la orden del cambio de tarjeta por que no he visto nada de que sea obligatorio el cambio, al fin y al cabo cambiarlo es responsabilidad de cada uno.

.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Ago 2013)

Perdón por si ha sido tratado ya anteriormente, pero en el hilo, con más de 3000 respuestas, es difícil poder leerlo todo, especialmente si estás una temporada sin entrar.

Respecto a la emisión de certificados de intereses devengados y retenciones efectuadas, tengo entendido que SQB cobra unos 100 € por ello. Es así?. En enero del 2012 me llegó una comunicación con los intereses cobrados y la retención (creo que era de un 35 %) efectuada, lo que me sirvió a efectos de la declaración de renta del ejercicio 2011. Este año no me llegó la notificación, así que tuve que descargar todos los intereses habidos en las 3 divisas cada mes, y sumar y calcular los importes en euros, un follón, vamos. 

Y respecto a la tarjeta de coordenadas, ya no recuerdo si la segunda la descargué de la web, o si me la enviaron por correo normal. Pero creo que la cambian cada año. Acabo de entrar en SQB y no tenía ninguna comunicación ni mensajes referentes a ello. Solo uno diciendo que la emisión de certificaciones de intereses era "pagando" (Paying Saint Peter Sings, vamos).


----------



## Vidar (20 Ago 2013)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Perdón por si ha sido tratado ya anteriormente, pero en el hilo, con más de 3000 respuestas, es difícil poder leerlo todo, especialmente si estás una temporada sin entrar.
> 
> Respecto a la emisión de certificados de intereses devengados y retenciones efectuadas, tengo entendido que SQB cobra unos 100 € por ello. Es así?. En enero del 2012 me llegó una comunicación con los intereses cobrados y la retención (creo que era de un 35 %) efectuada, lo que me sirvió a efectos de la declaración de renta del ejercicio 2011. Este año no me llegó la notificación, así que tuve que descargar todos los intereses habidos en las 3 divisas cada mes, y sumar y calcular los importes en euros, un follón, vamos.
> 
> Y respecto a la tarjeta de coordenadas, ya no recuerdo si la segunda la descargué de la web, o si me la enviaron por correo normal. Pero creo que la cambian cada año. Acabo de entrar en SQB y no tenía ninguna comunicación ni mensajes referentes a ello. Solo uno diciendo que la emisión de certificaciones de intereses era "pagando" (Paying Saint Peter Sings, vamos).



Dicen que sólo lo van a mandar una vez al año (suficiente)



> Presentation of account statements and statements of assets
> Dear Client,
> Please note that in future your account statements and statements of assets will only be sent or made available in your account once a year, at the end of the corresponding year. Since your account is managed in real time, however, you can view its current status at any time.
> 
> ...



Para el cambio de divisas usa el publicado en el primer BOE del año, no el de cada mes.

.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Dicen que sólo lo van a mandar una vez al año (suficiente)
> 
> Please note that in future your account statements and statements of assets will only be sent or made available in your account once a year, at the end of the corresponding year. Since your account is managed in real time, however, you can view its current status at any time.
> 
> ...



Sí, a finales de año dice. Yo diría que en francés no dice exactamente lo mismo (yo lo uso en francés porque mi esposa es francesa). Pero más abajo continúa diciendo lo de Pagant Sant Pere Canta, algo camuflado, pero te avisa que lo notes 

Lo del cambio de divisas, no sé si tienen BOE en Suiza. En cualquier modo, los intereses se devengan mensualmente según tengo entendido (no estoy muy seguro de ello, la verdad). 

No entiendo lo del cambio de divisas. El cambio varía constantemente según la cotización en *tiempo real*, te cobran ya su parte de comisión en el cambio y varía cada XX segundos, por eso tienes que darle al botón de "OK" en menos de 10 segundos más o menos.

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Vidar (20 Ago 2013)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Sí, a finales de año dice. Yo diría que en francés no dice exactamente lo mismo (yo lo uso en francés porque mi esposa es francesa). Pero más abajo continúa diciendo lo de Pagant Sant Pere Canta, algo camuflado, pero te avisa que lo notes
> 
> Lo del cambio de divisas, no sé si tienen BOE en Suiza. En cualquier modo, los intereses se devengan mensualmente según tengo entendido (no estoy muy seguro de ello, la verdad).
> 
> ...



No, Dekálogo, me refiero para la declaración y para los modelo 720, el cambio utilizado para declarar en divisas extranjeras se publica en el BOE español el primer día del año siguiente al que es objeto de declaración. 

Por ejemplo para 2012 debes usar este: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/01/03/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-104.pdf

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No, Dekálogo, me refiero para la declaración y para los modelo 720, el cambio utilizado para declarar en divisas extranjeras se publica en el BOE español el primer día del año siguiente al que es objeto de declaración.
> 
> Por ejemplo para 2012 debes usar este: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/01/03/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-104.pdf
> 
> .



Gracias Vidar. Confírmame si lo he entendido: si hubiera tenido que hacer la *720 para el ejercicio 2012*, para la valoración en euros hubiera utilizado el *cambio oficial a 31/12/2012* publicada en el *BOE en enero de 2013*?

Es decir, que a efecto fiscal y legal, las divisas cotizan a un solo valor anual, el de final de año. (?)


----------



## Vidar (20 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias Vidar. Confírmame si lo he entendido: si hubiera tenido que hacer la *720 para el ejercicio 2012*, para la valoración en euros hubiera utilizado el *cambio oficial a 31/12/2012* publicada en el *BOE en enero de 2013*?
> 
> Es decir, que a efecto fiscal y legal, las divisas cotizan a un solo valor anual, el de final de año. (?)



Así es Estudiante, lo que pasa que el cambio lo haces tú mismo y declaras directamente una cantidad en euros por lo que en ningún lado comprueban el tipo de cambio utilizado ni la base de los intereses en divisas. 

Además sería un trabajo tedioso y poco productivo (impositivamente) ver si ha has usado ese cambio u otro con una diferencia en la centésima o en la milésima por que la diferencia sería muy pequeña proporcionalmente, no os preocupéis lo más mínimo aunque lo mejor es hacerlo de la manera correcta.

.


----------



## bronx5 (20 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos,

Alguno de vosotros ha cambiado la contraseña de acceso que viene con la docuemntación? Yo trato de cambiarla pero me da error de usuario, email y password incorrectos, a alguien más le ha pasado?

Saludos.


----------



## Bcn (28 Sep 2013)

Swissquote acaba de comprar al rival MIG Bank, y al mercado le ha gustado el movimiento porque sus accionies han subido inmediatamente.


----------



## eufcb5 (28 Sep 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Swissquote acaba de comprar al rival MIG Bank, y al mercado le ha gustado el movimiento porque sus accionies han subido inmediatamente.



y buena noticia para los que tenemos cuentas alli mas seguridad creo que estareis de acuerdo con foreros por cierto donde cotiza swissquote? en Zurich supongo los clientes no tenemos derecho a comprar?alguien lo ha hecho?8:


----------



## Pablo24 (6 Oct 2013)

Es posible recibir y enviar transferencias a otras cuentas que no pertenezcan al titular?

Que tal es el panel web? Las transferencias son automáticas o hay que enviarles una solicitud firmada como en algunos brokers?

Gracias


----------



## señor eko (6 Oct 2013)

Pablo24 dijo:


> Es posible recibir y enviar transferencias a otras cuentas que no pertenezcan al titular?
> 
> Que tal es el panel web? Las transferencias son automáticas o hay que enviarles una solicitud firmada como en algunos brokers?
> 
> Gracias



Es posible recibir transferencias de otras cuentas con otro titular.

No es posible enviar transferencias a cuentas con otro titular diferente.

El panel web a mi parecer es un poco retro en cuanto a apariencia, pero completo y funcional. Las transferencias son automáticas (tardan un par de días aproximadamente), no hay que enviar nada firmado, se hace todo vía web.


----------



## Pablo24 (6 Oct 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Es posible recibir transferencias de otras cuentas con otro titular.
> 
> No es posible enviar transferencias a cuentas con otro titular diferente.
> 
> El panel web a mi parecer es un poco retro en cuanto a apariencia, pero completo y funcional. Las transferencias son automáticas (tardan un par de días aproximadamente), no hay que enviar nada firmado, se hace todo vía web.



Gracias. Una pena que no se pueda transferir a otras cuentas. Quería realizar alguna compra de bitcoins y esto es una limitación que deberían reflejar. Al menos, si que podré recibir dinero de bitcoins ( y supongo que también validar la cuenta en estos servicios con el pequeño cargo que suelen hacer )


----------



## eufcb5 (6 Oct 2013)

Pablo24 dijo:


> Gracias. Una pena que no se pueda transferir a otras cuentas. Quería realizar alguna compra de bitcoins y esto es una limitación que deberían reflejar. Al menos, si que podré recibir dinero de bitcoins ( y supongo que también validar la cuenta en estos servicios con el pequeño cargo que suelen hacer )



pues yo creo que es una buena medida de seguridad para el titular de la cuenta de swissquote:no:


----------



## Pablo24 (6 Oct 2013)

Alguien podría confiarme esto? Es un punto muy interesante y estaría bien saber si alguien tiene una cuenta trading y lo ha probado. Gracias



0absoluto dijo:


> Hoy me han respondido en SQB a unas dudas que tenía:
> 
> - Cuenta SAVINGS: Se pueden recibir transferencias desde cuentas de otras personas, pero solo se pueden enviar a cuentas en las que eres el beneficiario. Esto ya lo había leído en el foro, pero quería confirmación oficial.
> 
> - Cuenta TRADING: Se pueden recibir y ENVIAR transferencias a cuentas de otras personas. Para inversiones, no se pueden usar los fondos de la cuenta savings directamente, primero hay que realizar un traspaso interno, y gratuito, entre ambas cuentas.


----------



## Pablo24 (7 Oct 2013)

Alguien tiene el email por ahí? Tengo dudas pero mi inglés no es demasiado bueno y prefiero contactarles por email. Gracias


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Oct 2013)

Reflote de este hilo... malo.


----------



## Vanish (11 Oct 2013)

Lanzo una pregunta que no se si se ha respondido porque con el tamaño que tiene el hilo se me hace ya inmanejable.

¿Ofrecen Swissquote tarjeta de crédito/debito asociada a su cuenta?


----------



## Vidar (11 Oct 2013)

Vanish dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta que no se si se ha respondido porque con el tamaño que tiene el hilo se me hace ya inmanejable.
> 
> ¿Ofrecen Swissquote tarjeta de crédito/debito asociada a su cuenta?



si, pero tiene un coste de 150€ anuales.

.


----------



## roquerol (12 Oct 2013)

El FMI se plantea una quita del 10% en los ahorros... De TODOS.

https://goldsilverworlds.com/money-...a-super-tax-of-10-on-all-savings-in-eurozone/

Se salvarian los ahorros en Suiza?


----------



## Vidar (12 Oct 2013)

roquerol dijo:


> El FMI se plantea una quita del 10% en los ahorros... De TODOS.
> 
> https://goldsilverworlds.com/money-...a-super-tax-of-10-on-all-savings-in-eurozone/
> 
> Se salvarian los ahorros en Suiza?



Depende de como fuera el modus operandi, si es como el chipriotazo, si.

No pienso dar ideas de como no se salvarían, pero si digo que en todo caso siempre puedes renunciar a la residencia fiscal ante tamaño abuso por no llamarlo robo directamente.

.


----------



## sorcerer (12 Oct 2013)

Tatachán...

Suiza se prepara para vivir sin su gran arma: el secreto bancario


----------



## vividor (13 Oct 2013)

sorcerer dijo:


> Tatachán...
> 
> Suiza se prepara para vivir sin su gran arma: el secreto bancario



No abrí la cuenta por el secreto bancario, si no más bien por otra cosa...

Mi cuenta, como la de muchos en este foro, está bien declarada...

---------- Post added 13-oct-2013 at 20:55 ----------




roquerol dijo:


> El FMI se plantea una quita del 10% en los ahorros... De TODOS.
> 
> https://goldsilverworlds.com/money-...a-super-tax-of-10-on-all-savings-in-eurozone/
> 
> Se salvarian los ahorros en Suiza?



Suiza no forma parte de la Eurozona. Por tanto lo dudo...


----------



## eufcb5 (14 Oct 2013)

Fmi putos judios de mierda


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Oct 2013)

Los meses pasan y estáis perdiendo pasta con este minibanco.


----------



## damnit (15 Oct 2013)

ya se ha comentado mil veces, pero no me es posible encontrarlo: USD, EUR o CHF? Actualmente la tengo en EUR, pero ¿creéis que da mejores garantías o más estabilidad el CHF?

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 13:37 ----------

Ah, y otra pregunta, esta quizá es más compleja de responder: yo ya no soy residente en España, y transfiero dinero desde mi país de residencia a SQ, ¿supongo que en este punto España no interviene para nada? estoy transfiriendo en moneda local de un banco local (sucursal de un banco internacional) al SQ, ¿algo que deba hacer en particular?


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2013)

damnit dijo:


> ya se ha comentado mil veces, pero no me es posible encontrarlo: USD, EUR o CHF? Actualmente la tengo en EUR, pero ¿creéis que da mejores garantías o más estabilidad el CHF?
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 13:37 ----------
> 
> Ah, y otra pregunta, esta quizá es más compleja de responder: yo ya no soy residente en España, y transfiero dinero desde mi país de residencia a SQ, ¿supongo que en este punto España no interviene para nada? estoy transfiriendo en moneda local de un banco local (sucursal de un banco internacional) al SQ, ¿algo que deba hacer en particular?



Te da igual EUR que CHF, están ligadas, y con el USD ya estás viendo lo que pasa... Lo interesante serían otras divisas como el SGD, pero SQ de momento no lo ofrece.

Si ya no eres residente fiscal te puedes olvidar de Tontoro 

No sé lo que pasaría si haces una transferencia en otra moneda que no sea de esas 3. Cuéntanos cuando lo sepas.

.


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te da igual EUR que CHF, están ligadas, y con el USD ya estás viendo lo que pasa... Lo interesante serían otras divisas como el SGD, pero *SQ de momento no lo ofrece*.
> .



Puede que en la cuenta "savings" no se pueda, pero por supuesto en la cuenta "forex" si se puede, y supongo que en la cuenta "trading" también.


----------



## Vidar (16 Oct 2013)

0absoluto dijo:


> Puede que en la cuenta "savings" no se pueda, pero por supuesto en la cuenta "forex" si se puede, y supongo que en la cuenta "trading" también.



Me refería más bien a cuenta en dicha divisa, pero gracias, es una opción.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Oct 2013)

:XX:::


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Oct 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Los meses pasan y estáis perdiendo pasta con este minibanco.



Por curiosidad, ¿qué interes esta ofreciendo ahora mismo SwissQuote?


----------



## maragold (16 Oct 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Los meses pasan y estáis perdiendo pasta con este minibanco.





Rafacoins dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿qué interes esta ofreciendo ahora mismo SwissQuote?



Y BBVA?
Y Santander?

Y.....???


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Y BBVA?
> Y Santander?
> 
> Y.....???



¿Tienes un mal dia?, solo fue una simple pregunta


----------



## maragold (16 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Tienes un mal dia?, solo fue una simple pregunta



Y yo te he contestado con otra...


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Oct 2013)

Swissquote ha bajado en la cuenta "trading" la comisión por transferencias internacionales hacia paises de la zona SEPA. Ahora la comisión es de 2€, igual que en la cuenta "savings".
Ver "Payment Fees" en TRADING > Costs & Conditions > Private Clients

Las condiciones que debe cumplir la transferencia son:
- The transfer must be made in euros
- The recipient's IBAN (International Bank Account Number) and the BIC (Bank Identifier Code) of the receiving bank must be provided
- The transfer must be to a country in the Single Euro Payments Area (SEPA)
- The receiving bank must be a SEPA participant


----------



## ako (18 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Y BBVA?
> Y Santander?
> 
> Y.....???



hasta hoy un 4% y tienes mas entidades al 3,25%. cuanto estan dando en SQ o es alto secreto?


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> hasta hoy un 4% y tienes mas entidades al 3,25%. cuanto estan dando en SQ o es alto secreto?



Depende de la divisa en la que lo tengas y del importe.
Contrariamente a lo que pasa en España, a mayor importe, menor interés. 
Puedes verlo aquí:
SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen


----------



## ako (18 Oct 2013)

El año pasado creo recordar daban un 2% en euros este no llega al 1% .
Lo peor es que ni siquiera es fiable que no tocasen esa pasta, la imaginacion de la troica es grande., todo el dinero en lux y swiss esta fiscalizado......

He de reconocer que casi mando pasta a ing lux y SQ....pero bueno aun duermo bien por las noches y saco el triple de rentabilidad.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> El año pasado creo recordar daban un 2% en euros este no llega al 1% .
> Lo peor es que ni siquiera es fiable que no tocasen esa pasta, la imaginacion de la troica es grande., todo el dinero en lux y swiss esta fiscalizado......
> 
> He de reconocer que casi mando pasta a ing lux y SQ....pero bueno aun duermo bien por las noches y saco el triple de rentabilidad.



Creo que pocas envidias vas a despertar en este hilo con tu depósito CAI al 3,25% bruto. 

También creo que incluso agradecemos que muchos mantengan los depósitos en España y gracias a eso no haya de momento muchas trabas para sacar dinero de la UE.

Te voy a poner un par de gráficos algo antiguos, aunque son esclarecedores:













.


----------



## maragold (19 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> hasta hoy un 4% y tienes mas entidades al 3,25%. cuanto estan dando en SQ o es alto secreto?



El BBVA y el Santander apenas están dando un 1 y pico por ciento.
Me la suda lo que dé SQ...


----------



## damnit (20 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te da igual EUR que CHF, están ligadas, y con el USD ya estás viendo lo que pasa... Lo interesante serían otras divisas como el SGD, pero SQ de momento no lo ofrece.
> 
> Si ya no eres residente fiscal te puedes olvidar de Tontoro
> 
> ...



Bueno cuando lo haga os contare, desde luego. Aqui tengo intencion de hacer en no mucho tiempo una transferencia en AED a SQ, pero mi dilema es ver que conyo hago, si lo dejo en eur o en chf...


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (20 Oct 2013)

En Swissquote dan una mierda, pero hay que recordar que el IPC esta cayendo una barbaridad asi que la perdida no es tan grave.


----------



## ako (20 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Creo que pocas envidias vas a despertar en este hilo con tu depósito CAI al 3,25% bruto.
> 
> También creo que incluso agradecemos que muchos mantengan los depósitos en España y gracias a eso no haya de momento muchas trabas para sacar dinero de la UE.
> 
> ...



La masa siempre se equivoca..... y en realidad no pretendo dar envidia, es un hecho que con el dinero depositado al 1%, en el mejor de los casos, estais palmando pasta a dia de hoy. Si sacaesteis 50k o 100k las rentabilidades parecen superfluas ahora con 10 veces esa cantidad la cosa cambia.


----------



## maragold (20 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> La masa siempre se equivoca..... y en realidad no pretendo dar envidia, es un hecho que con el dinero depositado al 1%, en el mejor de los casos, estais palmando pasta a dia de hoy. Si sacaesteis 50k o 100k las rentabilidades parecen superfluas ahora con 10 veces esa cantidad la cosa cambia.



La clave de esto es que hay gente que tiene 100K en SQ, 100K en MP, 100K en depósitos por aquí, 100K en depósitos por allá, 100K en emergentes, 100K en IBEX, 100K en yanquilanda, 100K en ladrillos por aquí, 100K en ladrillos por allá... you know what I mean?!?! 8:


----------



## Vidar (20 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> La masa siempre se equivoca..... y en realidad no pretendo dar envidia, es un hecho que con el dinero depositado al 1%, en el mejor de los casos, estais palmando pasta a dia de hoy. Si sacaesteis 50k o 100k las rentabilidades parecen superfluas ahora con 10 veces esa cantidad la cosa cambia.



La mayoría es precísamente la que mantiene depósitos en España. Desde la abuelita que firma con el dedo y no sabe hacer más que renovar un depósito en su caja "de toda la vida", hasta el que se cree más listo que los demás sacando un 3% en bankia.

El dejar de cobrar unos intereses irreales en la banca española es por prudencia y esa seguridad hay que pagarla no cobrando intereses.

En cualquier caso siempre habría un punto de vista desde el cual puede parecer que se "pierda dinero", por ejemplo tener un depósito de bankia al 3% en vez de comprar bonos griegos.

.


----------



## ako (21 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> La clave de esto es que hay gente que tiene 100K en SQ, 100K en MP, 100K en depósitos por aquí, 100K en depósitos por allá, 100K en emergentes, 100K en IBEX, 100K en yanquilanda, 100K en ladrillos por aquí, 100K en ladrillos por allá... you know what I mean?!?! 8:



I know what you mean, you mean a money lose machine.


----------



## maragold (21 Oct 2013)

ako dijo:


> I know what you mean, you mean a money lose machine.



En cuál de las diversificaciones dices que se pierde más dinero??? :bla:


----------



## vividor (21 Oct 2013)

A veces no es cuestión de rentabilidades... Si no de Seguridades...


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

Alguien que tenga "plan de pensiones", puede decir su experiencia.

Aportaciones mensuales ?

Comisiones ?

Francos Suizos ?

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Alguien que tenga "plan de pensiones", puede decir su experiencia.
> 
> Aportaciones mensuales ?
> 
> ...



No compensa ni siquiera por la desgravación del 15%, la fiscalidad al rescatar es muy alta y hay peligro de nacionalización (Argentina, Polonia..).

El mejor plan es guardar monedas de MPs e irlas vendiendo en la jubilación poco a poco con fiscalidad 0. 

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No compensa ni siquiera por la desgravación del 15%, la fiscalidad al rescatar es muy alta y hay peligro de nacionalización (Argentina, Polonia..).
> 
> El mejor plan es guardar monedas de MPs e irlas vendiendo en la jubilación poco a poco con fiscalidad 0.
> 
> .



Gracias Vidar

Es que estoy algo "inquieto" estoy ahora mismo "solo" con MP...Y es que la verdad es que no veo nada coherente mas a largo, era por diversificar poco muy poco pero algo, pero sigo buscando...


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Gracias Vidar
> 
> Es que estoy algo "inquieto" estoy ahora mismo "solo" con MP...Y es que la verdad es que no veo nada coherente mas a largo, era por diversificar poco muy poco pero algo, pero sigo buscando...



Son años de no arriesgar. MPs y cuentas en Suiza. 

De momento no hay que buscar rentabilidad por que el riesgo es muy grande en depósitos en España y la UE (Chipre), en renta fija y variable, en inmobiliario..., además la inflación de momento no aprieta por lo que no hay prisa y cuando la haya ya tienes MPs.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo en bankia al 3% y duermo tranquilo por las noches. 

Todavía no he perdido mis ahorros, todo lo contrario, gano algo menos pero sigo sacando la máxima rentabilidad posible.


----------



## señor eko (30 Oct 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo sigo en bankia al 3% y duermo tranquilo por las noches.
> 
> Todavía no he perdido mis ahorros, todo lo contrario, gano algo menos pero sigo sacando la máxima rentabilidad posible.


----------



## damnit (1 Nov 2013)

Dos preguntas tengo:

- tengo mi cuenta abierta pero en su día se me paso declararla en españa. Ahora mismo ya no vivo en españa ya, ¿tengo que declararla igualmente?
- transfiero mi dinero en la moneda local (AED), ¿en qué divisa aparecerá en SQ? Supongo que no pero, ¿ese dinero lo tengo que declarar en España?

Sostodo


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (1 Nov 2013)

damnit dijo:


> Dos preguntas tengo:
> 
> - tengo mi cuenta abierta pero en su día se me paso declararla en españa. Ahora mismo ya no vivo en españa ya, ¿tengo que declararla igualmente?
> - transfiero mi dinero en la moneda local (AED), ¿en qué divisa aparecerá en SQ? Supongo que no pero, ¿ese dinero lo tengo que declarar en España?
> ...



1)hacienda es muy tonta tranqui. Aparte de que si tienes menos de 50.000 no hay que declararla.
2)Depende de a cual de las 3 cuentas de swissquote hagas la transferencia.


----------



## damnit (1 Nov 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> 1)hacienda es muy tonta tranqui. Aparte de que si tienes menos de 50.000 no hay que declararla.
> 2)Depende de a cual de las 3 cuentas de swissquote hagas la transferencia.



Gracias. 

Actualmente no tiene mas de 50k pero promto los tendra, procedente del pais en el que vivo. ¿Que supone eso? ¿Debo declararla entonces? No tiene mucjo sentido si el dinero viene de otro pais y yo no soy residente en españa…

¿Cada cuenta tiene un IBAN diferente en funcion de la divisa? No me habia dado cuenta!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eufcb5 (6 Nov 2013)

saludos swissquoteros hoy el banco ha publicado la cuenta de resultados de los 9 meses de2013 con un incremento de sus cuentas pero menos beneficios debido a su adquisicion de MIG Bank podeis los mas expertos darle un vistazo y dar vuestra opinion esta en el apartado Company de su pagina web www.swissquote.ch saludos


----------



## Aspain11EAFI (11 Nov 2013)

*SwissQuote*

Buenos días,

Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y hemos buscado información sobre lo que planteas y te pasamos este link por si fuera de interés.

SPARKONTO > Kosten & Konditionen 

También decirle que Swissquote tiene una cuenta corriente sin gastos de admon, mantenimiento. 

Un cordial saludo

Departamento Financiero Aspain11
Aspain 11. Asesoramiento Patrimonial Independiente


----------



## euroburbuja (11 Nov 2013)

hilo de cagones ::

Sigo en bankia al 3% y sin problemas)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hilo de cagones ::
> Sigo en bankia al 3% y sin problemas)



:bla:



> euroburbuja demostrando sus habilidades en bicicleta a su mamá
> decia euroburbuja: "mira mamá sin manos"
> y euroburbuja circulaba sin manos
> "mira mamá sin pies" y circulaba sin pies
> ...



:fiufiu:


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hilo de cagones ::
> 
> Sigo en bankia al 3% y sin problemas)



La gente es que se preocupa por nada...Verdad ?

la gran estafa de Bankia | Banca ética

Abren diligencias por presunta estafa en la venta de preferentes de Bankia - ABC.es

Los pequeños accionistas acusan a Bankia de estafa en una tensa junta

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 18:56 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> La gente es que se preocupa por nada...Verdad ?
> 
> la gran estafa de Bankia | Banca ética
> 
> ...



Esta es la mejor...

Rato se exculpa de la crisis de Bankia: “Provisionamos por 20.000 millones, saneamos y cerramos oficinas”,Catalunya, expansion.com


----------



## maragold (12 Nov 2013)

*A ver si los trolles mamporreros de la banca pueden explicarnos este artículo...
*
¿Qué está pasando con el franco suizo?

Éste es un artículo escrito a vuela pluma fruto de unas actualizaciones de estado de Colapso Uno en Facebook y comentarios de Armando López, los comentarios, son literales del Time Line de Colapso Uno a iniciativa suya.

"Mientras comía he reflexionado un poco sobre qué diablos puede estar pasando con el Franco suizo.

La única explicación que encuentro al asunto es que hay un trasvase brutal de euros hacia la moneda helvética y que para mantener la paridad a 1,2 el Banco Nacional Suizo (SNB) se está viendo obligado a imprimir moneda como un loco.

Si observan la gráfica de la M2 comparada en base 100, se observa aproximadamente que 1/3 de la nueva emisión de francos se de debe más o menos a la devaluación coordinada de los bancos centrales y los 2/3 restantes a nueva emisión.

M2 (desde 01/01/2007, en base 100 y por orden) de China, Suiza, EEUU, UE y Japón








Si pasan a la gráfica de la M2 de los francos, esa hipótesis quiere decir que se ha producido una demanda de unos F300.000M. Es decir, el SNB ha tenido que cubrir una demanda sobre su moneda en unos 3 años equivalente al 50% del PIB de Suiza.








Como mínimo, esta situación es peligrosa para la solvencia de los bancos helvéticos. Por eso les recuerdo que para 2015 tiene previsto el SNB un nuevo diseño en todos los billetes. Curioso que ya se esté haciendo con los dólares, los euros y las libras esterlinas"

Y el Target 2 tiene también cantidad de francos suizos... 







Os transcribo algunos comentarios que ha suscitado el gráfico anterior:
"Lo que parece estar sucediendo es que casi la mitad del Target2 está sirviendo como una tubería para comprar francos suizos y en consecuencia volver al equilibrio será imposible hasta que no pase algo grave y se canalice el dinero de Suiza hacia los nuevos billetes que impriman o hacia las nuevas monedas nacionales recuperadas en el peor caso" Colapso Uno.

"Los bancos alemanes prestan a los PIGS, eso recoge el Target2, con tantos colorines es difícil saber si el gatillazo de abajo corresponde a Hispanistán?...

Suiza no está en el Target-2, pero sus reservas se han disparado conforme los bancos alemanes seguían dejando crédito a los PIGS....

Parece claro lo que hacen las castuzas de los PIGS... el dinerito alemán que les llega lo mandan para Suiza, y le encajan el muerto de la deuda a los súbditos. Luego vemos al Botin y sus "lamebotines· diciendo que esto va mejor que nunca, mientras colocan el dinerito en Suiza." Pepe Cristiano.

"Endeudarte en euros e invertir en otra moneda solo tiene sentido si esperas un desplome del euro." Armando López

Y la contrapartida en el balance del SNB:

El Balance del Banco Central de Suiza ya representa el 75% de su PIB









"Y ahora vamos a la cosa más sorprendente de este asunto. Toda esa morterada de dinero, si estuviera entrando en la economía de Suiza estaría provocando una inflación bestial. Pues no es así, pues el país está en deflación o inflación muy baja. Eso quiere decir dos cosas:

1. El dinero no sale de los bancos suizos.

2. El dinero está distribuyéndose en los bancos de la zona euro

En ambos casos los titulares deben ser personas físicas o jurídicas no suizas, evidentemente."

Están en deflación, curioso ¿no?, toda la pasta está o en los bancos suizos o en los bancos de la zona euro, en las cuentas de los respectivos titulares, circulando no está, eso seguro.









Finalmente, la vivienda en Suiza está sufriendo una revalorización considerable durante el último lustro.

Algo muy fácil de entender, pues las propiedades inmobiliarias nominadas en francos suizos son también un activo seguro (y fiscalmente opaco) para los inversores extranjeros de la zona euro


----------



## eufcb5 (12 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> *A ver si los trolles mamporreros de la banca pueden explicarnos este artículo...
> *
> ¿Qué está pasando con el franco suizo?
> 
> ...



si no he entendido mal hay que darle al boton de conversion cuando hagan los nuevos billetes suizos en 2015 es asi? o al menos una parte claro esta si no se rompe la zona euro


----------



## euroburbuja (13 Nov 2013)

si si convertir los ahorros a francos suizos ::


----------



## 0absoluto (17 Nov 2013)

pabloMM dijo:


> Alguien sabe si la cuenta trading tiene costes de mantenimiento?



Tiene gastos de custodia. Puedes verlo en la pagina de condiciones: TRADING > Kosten & Konditionen > Privatkunden (Safe custody fees).

El coste del 0.025% trimestral es por cuenta y no por valor.
En la nota de gastos que te aplican se puede leer: 
"Apart from particular cases as closing of accounts, the custody fees will be charged on 31 March, 30 June, 30 September and 31 December of the current year. The fees are calculated on daily average of the portofolio assets."


----------



## Dickens (17 Nov 2013)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien conoce o tiene una cuenta en el banco chino ICBC de madrid. Y si en caso de corralito o una quita como sucedio en chipre. El dinero estaria alli a salvo. Es decir. ¿Esta bajo la influencia de la bce y la legislatura española o europea?. ¿O al ser un banco chino funciona de forma independiente??


----------



## Riemann (17 Nov 2013)

Dickens dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber si alguien conoce o tiene una cuenta en el banco chino ICBC de madrid. Y si en caso de corralito o una quita como sucedio en chipre. El dinero estaria alli a salvo. Es decir. ¿Esta bajo la influencia de la bce y la legislatura española o europea?. ¿O al ser un banco chino funciona de forma independiente??



Si es una sucursal española está obligado a cumplir las leyes españolas. Así ocurrió con el corralito argentino. Los que tenían cuentas en sucursales argentinas de bancos extranjeros sufrieron el corralito como cualquiera. Pero los que tenían dinero en bancos en Uruguay mantuvieron sus ahorros a salvo.

Ponte en el sitio de un banco holandés, alemán o suizo. ¿Que incentivo tiene para darle tus ahorros al gobierno español? Legalmente debe cumplir las leyes de su país, no las españolas. En cambio, ponte en el sitio de una sucursal en España. Puedes ser detenido, intervenido, allanado por las autoridades españolas. Luego has de cumplir las leyes españolas.


----------



## sorcerer (17 Nov 2013)

El ICBC está cubierto por el FGD de Luxemburgo. No sé si eso influye a la hora de considerarlo un banco "europeo" o no.

En todo caso, tengo la impresión de que más que quita o corralito (o además de), lo que vamos a tener en España es un impuesto a los depósitos, vía patrimonio. En ese caso, te da igual tener el dinero aquí o en Pernambuco, mientras el titular seas tú, tendrás que pagar.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Nov 2013)

Salimos del euro o no? 
Cuántos francos tenéis?


----------



## Enterao (18 Nov 2013)

suiza ya no nos va a valer como escondrijo esta demasiado investigado por los corructos ..

un banco chino podria valer pero hay alguno online?


----------



## JackSmith (20 Nov 2013)

Estoy en trance de abrir una cuenta, pero necesito hacerlo con un segundo titular. Sabéis si hay alguna forma de hacerlo??

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Nov 2013)

JackSmith dijo:


> Estoy en trance de abrir una cuenta, pero necesito hacerlo con un segundo titular. Sabéis si hay alguna forma de hacerlo??
> 
> Saludos.



Si, no hay problema, habia un impreso para especificarlo, busca en el hilo "segundo titular" o "cotitular". Es una buena opcion, me alegro que no amortices hipoteca.


----------



## eufcb5 (20 Nov 2013)

noticias para todos A partir del 1 de diciembre segun he recibido en un mail de swissquote se cambia el sistema de hacer transferencias con nuevos formularios on line estaremos a la espera de este nuevo sistema segun ellos will be more easy


----------



## maragold (21 Nov 2013)

Alguna recomendación de depósito/fondo a muy largo plazo en SwissQuote para unos 50.000 CHF?
Alguno de Carmignac?

Thx


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> noticias para todos A partir del 1 de diciembre segun he recibido en un mail de swissquote se cambia el sistema de hacer transferencias con nuevos formularios on line estaremos a la espera de este nuevo sistema segun ellos will be more easy



Mira que como cualquier día os digan que tenéis que acudir a la sucursal a validar vuestra firma, un problemilla con las claves, la cuenta o cualquier historia (que suceden), os veo haciendo un viajecito a suiza parlando vuestro ingles vallecano ::

Dejaros de chorradas y aprovechar ING al 2,40% que no es mucho pero ya os digo que el mes que viene van a ofrecer menos.
Yo tengo todavía pasta en bankia al 3% y después ya veremos. Hay que sacar rentabilidad al dinero que desde que se abrió este hilo han pasado 2 años, perdiendo las rentabilidades del 4% de entonces y seguís perdiendo dinero y complicando vuestra la vida.


----------



## hasta losss (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Dejaros de chorradas y aprovechar ING al 2,40% que no es mucho pero ya os digo que el mes que viene van a ofrecer menos.
> Yo tengo todavía pasta en bankia al 3% y después ya veremos. Hay que sacar rentabilidad al dinero que desde que se abrió este hilo han pasado 2 años, perdiendo las rentabilidades del 4% de entonces y seguís perdiendo dinero y complicando vuestra la vida.



En algún banco creo que te pueden ofrecer algo más, pero te tienes que dar prisa antes de que quiebren.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> En algún banco creo que te pueden ofrecer algo más, pero te tienes que dar prisa antes de que quiebren.




jajaja. lo único que va a pasar es lo mismo que ha pasado en estos dos últimos años: yo tendré mas dinero en mi cuenta y los Swiscagones tendrán menos y pasare por este hilo a saludarlos  ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> jajaja. lo único que va a pasar es lo mismo que ha pasado en estos dos últimos años: yo tendré mas dinero en mi cuenta y los Swiscagones tendrán menos y pasare por este hilo a saludarlos  ::



En absoluto, mientras mi excedentes anuales superen en varios ordenes de magnitud lo que tu sacas en intereses no será así. Para algunos el problema no es ganarlos, sino conservarlos.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En absoluto, mientras mi excedentes anuales superen en varios ordenes de magnitud lo que tu sacas en intereses no será así. Para algunos el problema no es ganarlos, sino conservarlos.



Yo he sacado un jugoso 4% y actualmente un 3% mientras que estos dos años swiscagones no han sacado una mierda. 

1-0 


Un consejo: lo primero que se aprende sobre el dinero es que es mal amigo del miedo.8:


----------



## Vidar (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo he sacado un jugoso 4% y actualmente un 3% mientras que estos dos años swiscagones no han sacado una mierda.
> 
> 1-0
> 
> ...



No digas porcentajes, di cantidades limpias de irpfs y comisiones para que nos de envidia :rolleye:

.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No digas porcentajes, di cantidades limpias de irpfs y comisiones para que nos de envidia :rolleye:
> 
> .



0 en comisiones y sobre las cantidades, como todos sabemos sumar que cada uno se haga sus cuentas.

Saqué mas rentabilidad comprando deuda pública como ya comenté.

Ahora estoy estudiando otro tipo de apuestas financieras que no os voy a comentar aquí porque en este hilo nadie busca rentabilidad, solo saciar su miedo.


----------



## Vidar (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> 0 en comisiones y sobre las cantidades, como todos sabemos sumar que cada uno se haga sus cuentas.
> 
> Saqué mas rentabilidad comprando deuda pública como ya comenté.
> 
> Ahora estoy estudiando otro tipo de apuestas financieras que no os voy a comentar aquí porque en este hilo nadie busca rentabilidad, solo saciar su miedo.



vamos, que no nos dices esas cantidades tan abrumadoras que sacas que nos perdemos los tontos en Suiza.

Como bien te dice Estudiante, más finamente, seguramente nos toquen la ***** con tal de no tener que alternar con bankia.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> vamos, que no nos dices esas cantidades tan abrumadoras que sacas que nos perdemos los tontos en Suiza.
> 
> Como bien te dice Estudiante, más finamente, seguramente nos toquen la ***** con tal de no tener que alternar con bankia.
> 
> .



Coge tus ahorros y sumales el 4% y ahí tienes las cantidades. Como te cuesta sumar te pongo un ejemplo:

el 4% de 200.000 = 8000 euros
el 4% de 100.000 = 4000 euros
el 4% de 50.000 = 2000 euros

Todo con 0 comisiones, 0 preocupaciones, sin calentones de cabeza con hacienda, ni cagalera por las noches por temor a salir del euro 

Ah las cantidades que te salgan las multiplicas por 2 años que llevaís con los calzones cagados. :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Coge tus ahorros y sumales el 4% y ahí tienes las cantidades. Como te cuesta sumar te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> el 4% de 200.000 = 8000 euros
> el 4% de 100.000 = 4000 euros
> ...



Veo que no lo has entendido: me importa una mierda un 1 o 2% mas o menos cuando mi capacidad de ahorro anual es del 20% o 30% de lo que tengo ahorrado fuera de España. Y eso también lo multiplico por 2 años que llevo durmiendo tranquilo.


----------



## maragold (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Coge tus ahorros y sumales el 4% y ahí tienes las cantidades. Como te cuesta sumar te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> el 4% de 200.000 = 8000 euros
> el 4% de 100.000 = 4000 euros
> ...



Dónde dices que te dan el 4% de 200.000€???
inocho:


----------



## Vidar (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Coge tus ahorros y sumales el 4% y ahí tienes las cantidades. Como te cuesta sumar te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> el 4% de 200.000 = 8000 euros
> el 4% de 100.000 = 4000 euros
> ...



Los intereses de depósitos en España es para gente que por tener unas vacaciones gratis arriesga el principal y se puede ver bajo un puente. Cuando hay dinero suficiente y no es necesario ese 3% bruto ni para vivir ni para poder darse un capricho lo único que hay que hacer es conservarlo y buscar la inversión más defensiva posible como puede ser una cuenta a la vista bajo la legislación de Suiza.

Sólo piensa de donde sacan un 3% para darte con los tipos como están y la morosidad como está, y que realmente no se pierde por no cobrar intereses puesto que estamos en deflación.

Para la gente de este hilo tus comentarios son tan absurdos como si te llega alguien llamándote tonto por no "invertir" en deuda griega y "dejar de ganar" un 9%, o como el que invertía en rumasa o en afinsa y se creía el más listo del barrio.

.


----------



## hasta losss (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Coge tus ahorros y sumales el 4% y ahí tienes las cantidades. Como te cuesta sumar te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> el 4% de 200.000 = 8000 euros
> el 4% de 100.000 = 4000 euros
> el 4% de 50.000 = 2000 euros



Tener 4000 € en bankia me parece una buena idea, pero imagínate si tuvieses 1 millón en bankia... acojona ¿eh?

Veamos donde tiene el dinero la gente ahora mismo....
Grandes fortunas en Suiza. Mi vecina del tercero en bankia.
Primeros ejecutivos en Suiza. Mi tia-abuela en bankia.
Políticos espabilados en Suiza. Los preferentados en bankia.

Pues vas a tener razón en que es mucho más inteligente tenerlo en bankia.


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Veo que tanta cagalera le ha dejado escocido el culo a mas de uno 

La realidad es que vuestra pasta en SQ no ha dado rentabilidad ninguna y la mia en ING, Banesto y Bankia me ha dado un pellizquito nada despreciable en estos 2 ultimos años. Esto es INNEGABLE


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Veo que tanta cagalera le ha dejado escocido el culo a mas de uno
> 
> La realidad es que vuestra pasta en SQ no ha dado rentabilidad ninguna y la mia en ING, Banesto y Bankia me ha dado *un pellizquito nada despreciable* en estos 2 ultimos años. Esto es INNEGABLE



Lo que está en negrita es totalmente discutible, pero como no te quieres mojar con la cifra podemos asumir su orden de magnitud: probablemente unos cientos de euros, en el mejor de los casos unos pocos miles.


----------



## maragold (21 Nov 2013)

Te crees que alguien que genera 3, 5 o incluso 10.000€ mensuales de ahorro va a meter todo en depósitos de bancos españoles?
:bla:


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Te crees que alguien que genera 3, 5 o incluso 10.000€ mensuales de ahorro va a meter todo en depósitos de bancos españoles?
> :bla:



Ese es tu perfil? ese es el perfil de un cliente de SQ? Venga que me da la risa...
Una persona que ahorra mensualmente eso no apuesta por minibanco SQ. Es perder dinero y ser muy bobo.

Estudiante, Los depósitos a plazo es para una parte de mi dinero, para otra compré deuda pública sacando bastante mas y algún fondo de inversión conservador pero que no estuvo nada mal.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2013)

Bueno, cada cual es muy libre de colocar su dinero donde mejor le parezca. Ahora bien, algunos aplicamos aquello que dijo Séneca: "El que es prudente es moderado; el que es moderado es constante; el que es constante es imperturbable; el que es imperturbable vive sin tristeza; el que vive sin tristeza es feliz; luego el prudente es feliz."

Es muy fácil de "entender": algunos preferimos "seguridad" a una teórica "rentabilidad". Por supuesto, eso depende del "capital" o bienes que cada cual tenga y de su habilidad en gestionarlo. A veces "no ganar" significa "no perder"...


----------



## maragold (21 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ese es tu perfil? ese es el perfil de un cliente de SQ? Venga que me da la risa...
> Una persona que ahorra mensualmente eso no apuesta por minibanco SQ. Es perder dinero y ser muy bobo.
> 
> Estudiante, Los depósitos a plazo es para una parte de mi dinero, para otra compré deuda pública sacando bastante mas y algún fondo de inversión conservador pero que no estuvo nada mal.



Ese perfil diversifica. Metales, CHF, fondos, acciones, ladrillos...

Bobo es el que confía sus ahorros a mangantes.
Y cagón es el que tiene 4 duros y los mete en depósitos para sacarle medio duro... y al cabo de no sé cuántos años...


----------



## Vidar (22 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Ese perfil diversifica. Metales, CHF, fondos, acciones, ladrillos...
> 
> Bobo es el que confía sus ahorros a mangantes.
> Y cagón es el que tiene 4 duros y los mete en depósitos para sacarle medio duro... y al cabo de no sé cuántos años...



No creas, conozco a algunos con millones en ex-cajas de ahorros y bancos patrios dejándose asesorar por la misma zorra que guarda las gallinas con fondos de inversión del mismo banco, depósitos, bonos, acciones, preferentes ...

Lo de Suiza hay que reconocer que no es para todo el mundo, hay que tener un poco de inquietud, tener información no manipulada de lo que pasa aquí, algo de idiomas y cultura financiera. 

No le digas a un palillero que se lleve el dinero a Suiza cuando piensa en su fuero interno que le tienen guardado el dinero en su cajita de toda la vida, que no tienen peligros los bancos por que lo ha dicho ZP o Rajoy en el telediario, que Suiza es de defraudadores como Bárcenas y le puede pasar lo mismo que a él, que Suiza está "mu lejos" y que "Qué voy a hacer yo allí"...

Bueno, mejor para nosotros, alguien tiene que pagar la fiesta 

.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Nov 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> No creas, conozco a algunos con millones en ex-cajas de ahorros y bancos patrios dejándose asesorar por la misma zorra que guarda las gallinas con fondos de inversión del mismo banco, depósitos, bonos, acciones, preferentes ...
> 
> Lo de Suiza hay que reconocer que no es para todo el mundo, hay que tener un poco de inquietud, tener información no manipulada de lo que pasa aquí, algo de idiomas y cultura financiera.
> 
> ...



a mi me dan mas yuyu estos de bruselas que son capaces de joder sin avisar mariano y el que venga solo son putos lacayos del BCE Y BRUSELAS lo malo de swissquote es que solo hay tarjetas con la cuenta trading y cara coño por lo demas esta bien y creo que es un banco que aunque modesto se esta afianzando el euroburbuja es un troll o un gilipollas de estos que tu comentas yo ya no me fio nunca mas de la banca española hay algun caso parecido a las preferentes en Europa??creo que no por cierto queria comentar si hay en la actualidad mucho follon de papeleo con hacienda si tienes mas de 50000 euros fuera de españa


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Nov 2013)

Como siempre, soy la llama que enciende este hilo ::

Veo mucha ignorancia y ofuscación de algunos y esto me divierte. No se si os habéis dado cuenta, pero tanto miedo que tenéis a perder dinero y resulta que ya lo habéis perdido! Todo el que haya llevado sus ahorros al banco SQ en lugar de haberlo mantenido en un depósito ha perdido un 4% por dos años. 
y esto no era una operación financiera complicada, solo era un poco de razonamiento y sentido común.

Que nadie se piense que soy defensor de la banca española, soy defensor de rentabilizar mi dinero. Cada cual que escoja lo que quiera pero minibanco SQ es lo que es, una ilusión de pobres que no os va a aportar ningún beneficio y prueba de ello son estos dos años y seguire pasando por este hiloporque me gusta saber de vosotros 

Al que me llama gilipollas te digo que tu madre no piensa igual que tu. Preguntala a ella y a tu padre tratale bien que bastante tiene con tener un ser como tu.  

Volvemos a los viejos tiempos, algunos en lugar de debatir les gusta insultar... Pasa por mi club de fans en lugar de ensuciar el hilo o si quieres seguimos :Baile:


----------



## maragold (22 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Como siempre, soy la llama que enciende este hilo ::
> 
> Veo mucha ignorancia y ofuscación de algunos y esto me divierte. No se si os habéis dado cuenta, pero tanto miedo que tenéis a perder dinero y resulta que ya lo habéis perdido! Todo el que haya llevado sus ahorros al banco SQ en lugar de haberlo mantenido en un depósito ha perdido un 4% por dos años.
> y esto no era una operación financiera complicada, solo era un poco de razonamiento y sentido común.
> ...



Tú eres un troll de tres pares de cojones.
Hablas de rentabilizar tu dinero y lo metes en un depósito al 4%??? :XX:

Los que de verdad queremos rentabilizar nuestro tiempo y nuestro dinero, lo arriesgamos en empresas, fundamentalmente la nuestra. Eso sí es ganar (o perder) pasta de verdad.

En este hilo de lo que se habla es de *PROTEGER *parte de los ahorros generados con el punto anterior. De verdad es tan difícil de entender???


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> En este hilo de lo que se habla es de *PROTEGER *parte de los ahorros generados con el punto anterior. De verdad es tan difícil de entender???



Se le ha explicado varias veces, pero no hay manera, tienes que entender que es una hormiguita ahorradora (eso no es malo) que a la que tiene cuatro duros se emociona pensando que ha sacado 2000€ de la "nada", gracias a su habilidad de comparar folletos de los bancos, ante tal muestra de inteligencia, se pone palote y no puede evitar venir a este hilo a frotarse y exhibirse ...



Spoiler


----------



## Vidar (22 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Como siempre, soy la llama que enciende este hilo ::
> 
> Veo mucha ignorancia y ofuscación de algunos y esto me divierte. No se si os habéis dado cuenta, pero tanto miedo que tenéis a perder dinero y resulta que ya lo habéis perdido! Todo el que haya llevado sus ahorros al banco SQ en lugar de haberlo mantenido en un depósito ha perdido un 4% por dos años.
> y esto no era una operación financiera complicada, solo era un poco de razonamiento y sentido común.
> ...



Las grandes fortunas del mundo debe ser entonces que no están bien asesorados por que todos lo llevan a Suiza pasando de bankias, mediolanums, estiritos santos, pichinchas, etc, etc. Recomiéndaselo que te puedes llevar un buen pico, ¿Como se les habrá pasado a los gestores de patrimonio este chollazo de tener depósitos en bancos quebrados en países quebrados?

Te repito que tus delirios para nosotros vienen a ser como para tí el que invierte en deuda griega y te lo reboza día si y día también. 

Me recuerda el chiste tan de moda del que se tira desde la azotea y le preguntan cuando va por el 4º piso que que tal y responde: "de momento bien" :XX:

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Nov 2013)

Una vez nos hemos desfogado con el troll, la cuestión es la misma que hace un año: ¿que tipo de persona necesita sentir satisfacción por exhibir su inteligencia y éxitos inversores ante un grupo de cagados desgraciados que pierden dinero cada año? Una buena persona seguro que no. Si realmente cree que tiene razón y que estamos haciendo el panoli, solo un mezquino se comportaria de forma tan poco compasiva. Eso, o está acomplejado por algo.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Nov 2013)

queridos amigos, si paso por aquí a restregaros vuestra iniciativa cagona es porque en su día todos vosotros dabáis por hecho que España salía del euro y había que salir corriendo, había que sacar el dinero no de España, si no de la UE y lo aconsejabáis a todo el mundo. Corred! sacar el dinero y traerlo a mierdabanco SQ! estaremos a salvo del corralito! esto será como argentina! 


Pues os equivocastes! ) Habéis perdido tiempo y dinero con vuestra aventura y yo he aumentado mis ahorros.

Y al que me crítica por poner dinero en depósitos unicamente se equivoca, ya dije que tambien compré deuda pública española que en su momento los mismos que hoy me critican tambien me señalaban de loco por ello pero de nuevo el tiempo me dió la razon y saqué muy buena rentabilidad. En fin que no voy a exponer las inversiones que hago con mi dinero, unicamente estas dos que ya hice pública en el foro y por eso las recuerdo.

Habéis leído algo ultimamente sobre la unión bancaria? esto ya os lo dije en el pasado pero veo que lo tenéis todavia como asignatura pendiente.

me parto con vosotros :XX: por cierto, OS LO AVISE! ::


----------



## maragold (22 Nov 2013)

Eres patético.

Tus chorradas son similares a decir que alguien que no haya tenido que dar ningún parte de accidente se equivoca por haber pagado un seguro a todo riesgo.
O por decir que al no haberle pasado nada a su vivienda, para qué la tiene asegurada, no?

Por otra parte eres bastante corto de miras. Estás comparando los movimientos que hace un tío con 4 duros ahorrados, respecto a los movimientos de gente que tiene cientos de miles de € de capital y que genera varios miles de € adicionales cada mes.

Lo dicho. Patético.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Nov 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Eres patético.
> 
> Tus chorradas son similares a decir que alguien que no haya tenido que dar ningún parte de accidente se equivoca por haber pagado un seguro a todo riesgo.
> O por decir que al no haberle pasado nada a su vivienda, para qué la tiene asegurada, no?
> ...



tu si que eres patético y soplapoyas que no te enteras de nada. 

Saludos a tu madre y al cuernudo de tu padre.

Me gusta tu estilo! venga que el hilo se calienta! jajaja

No olvides pasar por mi club de fans, ahí puedes hablar de mi, venga euroburfans! :XX:


----------



## Vidar (22 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> queridos amigos, si paso por aquí a restregaros vuestra iniciativa cagona es porque en su día todos vosotros dabáis por hecho que España salía del euro y había que salir corriendo, había que sacar el dinero no de España, si no de la UE y lo aconsejabáis a todo el mundo. Corred! sacar el dinero y traerlo a mierdabanco SQ! estaremos a salvo del corralito! esto será como argentina!
> 
> 
> Pues os equivocastes! ) Habéis perdido tiempo y dinero con vuestra aventura y yo he aumentado mis ahorros.
> ...



Como te digo vamos cayendo aún por el 4º piso así que todo va bien. :rolleye:

Por otro lado deberías de saber que la formación de un interés está directamente relacionado con la posibilidad de quita o impago. No te dan un 3% por que les caigas bien, te lo dan asumiendo que la situación de quita o impago es muy posible y si no prometen algo que parezca sustancioso no captan adeudados.

Por ejemplo, ¿por que los pocoyós ofrecían un 11% en sus bonos y todavía se decía desde la CNMV que era poco? Ahí lo tienes.

Si fueras consciente de lo que te juegas no despreciarías dicha posibilidad, ya viste el corralito de Chipre, donde reconociste que no hay nada imposible, prometiendo además que los próximos rescates dentro de la UE van a ser de la misma manera.

Aviso, a ver que pasa con los banquitos cuando la deuda pública no les compute al 100% como core capital en 2014 y con supervisor único, es decir con menos trampas. Por que desde luego al haber habido ya quitas en deuda pública UE es absurdo considerarlo un activo seguro como así se ha decidido en Basilea III.

También a ver cuando les hagan valorar los inmuebles a precio real y no de pico de burbuja... Muchos bancos podrían quebrar de golpe incluyendo los buques insignia :8: y la norma europea es tirar hasta de impositores.

Allá tú, los de Suiza sabemos que estamos vacunados por lo menos contra eso aunque esa vacuna nos cueste un dinero que se paga a gusto (o se deja de percibir).

.


----------



## maragold (22 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una vez nos hemos desfogado con el troll, la cuestión es la misma que hace un año: ¿que tipo de persona necesita sentir satisfacción por exhibir su inteligencia y éxitos inversores ante un grupo de cagados desgraciados que pierden dinero cada año? Una buena persona seguro que no. Si realmente cree que tiene razón y que estamos haciendo el panoli, solo un mezquino se comportaria de forma tan poco compasiva. Eso, o está acomplejado por algo.





euroburbuja dijo:


> tu si que eres patético y soplapoyas que no te enteras de nada.
> 
> Saludos a tu madre y al cuernudo de tu padre.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente tienes un complejo de inferioridad acusado.

No te piques hombre, no eres el único con 4 duros... lamentablemente cada vez hay más gente pobre en este país. :S

Y reportado, tus argumentos son de un peso aplastante...:bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2013)

Hola, maragold: Mejor pasa... Cuando para "argumentar" hay que utilizar el insulto, pues é ya no existe esa supuesta argumentación y lo que queda en evidencia es la ausencia de la misma...

Con lo fácil que es decir que cada uno "invierte" en lo que estima oportuno o le da la gana... De la misma manera, pueden decir lo mismo quienes desean gestionarse su patrimonio.

Saludos.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Nov 2013)

Swissquoteros todos ignorar a Euroburbuja a ver si te arruinas pallaso!! Se quiere cargar el hilo no aportando ninguna informacion util para nosotros


----------



## Gorroto (22 Nov 2013)

Que discusión más ridicula. Los bancos suizos por algo existen, por algo tienen la fama mundial que tienen

Otra cosa es que sea algo que pueda o deba hacer todo el mundo, o que sea barato, etc etc

Creo que son cosas diferentes, pero entiendo que el que esta buscando poner su dinero a buen recaudo no es por que tiene 5000 € ahorrados

Por cierto, Swissquoteros, yo os leo con mucha atencion, pues dais informaciones muy interesantes


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Nov 2013)

Parece que por una vez nos han quitado el troll de encima, dos meses de tranquilidad:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/481261-euroburbuja-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## maragold (22 Nov 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> hilo de cagones ::
> 
> Sigo en bankia al 3% y sin problemas)





euroburbuja dijo:


> tu si que eres patético y soplapoyas que no te enteras de nada.
> 
> Saludos a tu madre y al cuernudo de tu padre.
> 
> ...



Hala, dos meses sin leer tus sandeces... por listo!
:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2013)

Parece que últimamente los moderadores del foro están tomando más atención a algunos foreros que basan buena parte de su argumentación en la falta de respeto, por tanto de una nula educación, aparte de la ausencia de "valores" que estimo esenciales. Yo no tengo ningún inconveniente en leer opiniones contrarias a mi criterio, pero siempre exijo unos "mínimos"...

Felicitar a la moderación, puesto que me parece que tiene claro que el foro no necesita de determinadas "maneras" y que la gente prefiere debates e informaciones serias y argumentadas, luego la "polémica" posterior puede ser libre, pero guardando las "formas"...


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (22 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Parece que últimamente los moderadores del foro están tomando más atención a algunos foreros que basan buena parte de su argumentación en la falta de respeto, por tanto de una nula educación, aparte de la ausencia de "valores" que estimo esenciales. Yo no tengo ningún inconveniente en leer opiniones contrarias a mi criterio, pero siempre exijo unos "mínimos"...
> 
> Felicitar a la moderación, puesto que me parece que tiene claro que el foro no necesita de determinadas "maneras" y que la gente prefiere debates e informaciones serias y argumentadas, luego la "polémica" posterior puede ser libre, pero guardando las "formas"...



Llevo en este hilo bastante tiempo y creo que el baneo llega tardisimo. No obstante me alegro del baneo.


----------



## javitax (29 Dic 2013)

Tengo buenas relaciones con bancos suizos y swissquote es un banco legalmente constituido en suiza y autorizado por el The Swiss National Bank para realizar inversiones en forex y bolsa, todos los clientes que tienen cuentas en la entidad bancaria están muy contentos y funciona muy bien


----------



## Offshore (2 Ene 2014)

Entonces busca una jurisdicción sin tanta jodienda, como Belize, Panama, St. Vincent, Hong Kong


----------



## roquerol (3 Ene 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> De lo que me doy cuenta es que casi no merece la pena tener más de lo que puedas sacar en metálico del país y algo en un banco. Es una mierda tanto no tener dinero como tener algo ahorrado' no se que narices hacer.



Compra un terreno agrícola con un pozo natural o buen acceso a agua...


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Ene 2014)

hola, abrí una cuenta en swissquote cuando pintaba negro negro, luego parece que se ha ido suavizando un poco, el caso es que esta abierta aunque nunca tranferí ningún dinero, comuniqué al banco de españa su apertura, estó fue el año pasado, cual son mis obligaciones respecto a el BdE y a hacienda en el presente año?
gracias


----------



## mecaweto (6 Ene 2014)

Hola swissquoteros, solo deciros (por si se os ha pasado el correo de aviso), que con fecha 4 de enero me han mandado al buzón de Notificaciones el documento "Interest_Advice__04-01-2014.pdf", con los intereses generados durante 2013 mes a mes. 

Ese documento conviene tenerlo luego a mano para la declaración de la renta en mayo-junio del 2014.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 20:27 ----------




bullish consensus dijo:


> hola, abrí una cuenta en swissquote cuando pintaba negro negro, luego parece que se ha ido suavizando un poco, el caso es que esta abierta aunque nunca tranferí ningún dinero, comuniqué al banco de españa su apertura, estó fue el año pasado, cual son mis obligaciones respecto a el BdE y a hacienda en el presente año?
> gracias



Pues yo diría que con haber hecho el DD1 es suficiente, si no tienes intereses y tienes 0 euros/chf/dólares no hay nada mas que avisar, ni a Hacienda ni al Banco de España.


----------



## kader35 (6 Ene 2014)

Gracias, mecaweto. Ya me he impreso el documento. Hay que ver qué bajón pegaron los intereses en febrero, pero bueno, no es por el interés por lo que tenemos el dinero en ese banco.


----------



## mecaweto (6 Ene 2014)

Otra cosa, para los afortunados depositarios de mas de 50.000 euros en SQB o en otro banco fuera de Hispanistán: ya está abierto el plazo para la presentación del modelo informativo 720 a Montoro. 

Modelo 720: qué es y cómo rellenarlo - Rankia

Hay de plazo entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de marzo de 2014, pero si se te pasa creo recordar que te dan el palo supremo, de 10.000€ para arriba.


----------



## Riemann (6 Ene 2014)

*¿Qué tal están los ETFs en Swissquote?*

Ya que tenéis dinero por ahí, sería bueno sacarle un rendimiento, ¿no?

¿Qué tal tienen los fondos pasivos? ¿Muchas comisiones?


----------



## vividor (7 Ene 2014)

Riemann dijo:


> Ya que tenéis dinero por ahí, sería bueno sacarle un rendimiento, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Qué tal tienen los fondos pasivos? ¿Muchas comisiones?



Yo el dinero que tengo me está dando un pequeño interés, y no tengo gastos ni comisiones (de momento), en mis cuentas corrientes patrias tengo que lidiar cada dos por tres con comisiones y cargos malintencionados, eso sí, interés cero, hace años que no me dan de beneficio ni 1 centimo... Solo por eso ya me merece la pena tener el dinero que sea en SWISSQUOTE... 

Saludos.


----------



## eufcb5 (8 Ene 2014)

que yo recuerde ing.lu no hace lo mismo verdad?? me refiero a enviar el listado anual de intereses


----------



## Zetaperro (8 Ene 2014)

Alguien sabe como hacer para repatriar a ING España CHF´s que tengo en Swissquote?

Tengo que cambiarlos antes por EUR?


----------



## mecaweto (12 Ene 2014)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Alguien sabe como hacer para repatriar a ING España CHF´s que tengo en Swissquote?
> 
> Tengo que cambiarlos antes por EUR?



Si lo cambias en euros en en SQB se te aplica el tipo y la comisión en Swissquote. Creo que puedes ver en tiempo real en cuanto se queda antes de hacer el cambio.

Si haces la transferencia se te aplicará seguramente el tipo y comisión de cambio con el que trabaje el banco destinatario. Mejor pregunta antes allí para no llevarte sorpresas.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 12:48 ----------

Otra novedad para los que tengan pensado abrir la cuenta durante este año en SQB: ya no es necesaria la presentación del DD1 al Banco de España si el importe de la cuenta no supera el millón de euros (enhorabuena si tienes que presentarlo).

El nuevo formulario se llama ETE, cito:



> Cuando los importes antes mencionados no superen el millón € el formulario ETE sólo se presentará previo requerimiento del Banco de España, en un plazo máximo de 2 meses desde la recepción del requerimiento



Mas info: http://www.palaurius.com/es/wp-cont...-Control-de-Cambios-2014-y-ETE-PALAU-RIUS.pdf


----------



## mecaweto (12 Ene 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Tiene tarjeta de débito Swiss Quote, para así poder usar directamente el dinero de allí?



Tiene de crédito pero con la cuenta de trading, no la de savings (que es de la que hablamos en el hilo). Sacado de este mismo hilo:



> Necesitas tener una cuenta de trading y que en todo momento el saldo de la cuenta sea mayor o igual al doble del límite de la tarjeta.
> Viene detallado en ésta página: Tarjetas de Crédito en SQB
> 
> Pero las condiciones no son nada atractivas:
> ...



Si quieres tarjeta de débito igual te interesa mas ser cliente de ING.Lu, pasate por el hilo hermano y pregunta allí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu.html


----------



## mecaweto (13 Ene 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Vaya tela pués... yo estoy en trámite de una cuenta saving en SQB, sólo me queda que me envien las password y pensaba que tenía que hacer el DD1 que lo tenía mas o menos claro como hacerlo. Ahora me toca a lidiar desde 0 con ETE el extraterrestre.¿Cómo se hace eso?. Alguien que sepa del tema, por favor, que comente.



Jeje, leete el enlace que he mandado. El ETE solo se hace si tienes 1 millon de euros o mas en la cuenta. Si es así, mi mas sincera enhorabuena.

Si tienes menos de un millón de euros solo tendrás que hacer el ETE si el Banco de España te requiere a ello.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Ene 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Lo leí, de veras, pero no me queda claro si al igual que antes hay que informar. Yo en principio la tendré a cero y ni de coña tengo un millon de pavos, ni siquiera 50 mil euros. Además, como te va a pedir un requerimiento el BdE si no le informas que tienes una cuenta en el extranjero?? si haces una transferencia claro que lo saben, pero si está a cero???. Yo quiero hacer las cosas bien, no tengo nada que ocultar, pero temo que como aquí cambias las normas cada poco tiempo si no te enteras luego te reclaman multas por no haber hecho tal o cual cosa y es lo que quiero evitar.
> 
> Según dices no tengo que hacer absolutamente nada por abrir la cuenta e incluso por transferir dinero salvo un millón de euros, es así?. Pero por otra parte el BdE puede pedirme un requerimiento y teng odos meses para enviarles el ETE, joder, esto parece expediente X.



Eso es lo que yo entiendo, que si tienes menos de 1 millon de euros en la cuenta no hay que informar al BdE. No se como puede el BdE enterarse y hacerte un requerimiento, seguramente será si tu cuenta sale en algún cruce de datos.

De todas maneras, si quieres estar seguro pregunta al BdE:

Transacciones económicas con el exterior - Particulares y empresas
Consultas sobre procedimientos de declaración de transacciones económicas con el exterior

bpa.empresas@bde.es
Tfno.: 91 338 5469
Tfno.: 91 338 5487


----------



## alpujarrense (17 Ene 2014)

He pensado abrir esta cuenta, me he leido la mitad de este hilo y otros hilos en otros sitios,y creía tenerlo claro, pero cuando he recibido la documentación, veo que no es así.Por ejemplo, tenía pensado elegir la opción A,y encuentro el impreso amarillo que dice:"Important information" donde indican lo que hay que enviar,y en el primer punto ponen: "Contrato de apertura de la cuenta(B)con fecha y firma", ¿Quiere decir que solo puedo elegir esa opción? Es que si fuera así, no deberían haber enviado los dos contratos.


----------



## alpujarrense (18 Ene 2014)

TUDIKE-SISI no sabes cuanto te lo agradezco, efectivamente me había liado,porque en los dos impresos pone lo mismo.Un saludo y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## jmfr (19 Ene 2014)

Una pregunta... Tengo la cuenta savings. ¿Puedo comprar bonos alemanes, por ejemplo desde esa cuenta? ¿Estarían protegidos en caso de corralito?¿Hay que declararlos en el modelo 720? Gracias


----------



## Riemann (20 Ene 2014)

jmfr dijo:


> Una pregunta... Tengo la cuenta savings. ¿Puedo comprar bonos alemanes, por ejemplo desde esa cuenta? ¿Estarían protegidos en caso de corralito?¿Hay que declararlos en el modelo 720? Gracias



Nadie, absolutamente nadie, puede saber qué pasaría en un corralito. Pero parece prudente no presentar una declaración 720. Si se presenta, en un corralito, Hacienda pondría un impuesto igual a lo que uno se ahorra con la devaluación monetaria. (Se cree que el impreso 720 se hizo para amendrentar a la gente que saca sus ahorros de España)

Para presentar esta declaración, es necesario tener más de 50.000 € en una cuenta bancaria ó más de 50.000 € en valores (incluidos bonos alemanes) ó más de 50.000 € en inmuebles (curiosamente el oro físico no se tiene en cuenta). Ver la nota informativa de la Agencia Tributaria. 

Por tanto, yo tendría fuera 49.000 € en dinero, 49.000 € en valores. Como valor se puede usar un fondo de inversión monetario, que es prácticamente equivalente a dinero.

Por sacarle alguna rentabilidad al ahorro, yo lo pondría en un fondo de tipo ETF (fondos pasivos gestionados de forma automática), vinculado a un índice bursátil de una economía que nos ofrezca confianza. (Hay un excelente artículo de Nada es Gratis que explica por qué los fondos ETFs son los más rentables, relacionado con el Premio Nobel de Economía Eugene Fama). Con la cuenta Dynamic Savings se pueden adquirir ETFs, creo recordar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ene 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Se pueden tener varias cuentas de valores con 49 000€ y no declarar, o lo que importa es el total de las cuentas?



el total.
+10 caracteres


----------



## Matt88 (22 Ene 2014)

Duda. Cuenta saving con autorización para el conyuge. Cada uno su cuenta.
¿Cual es el límite para no hacer declaración 720?
¿50.000.-€ cada uno?
¿50.000.-€ entre los dos?
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## IzsI (22 Ene 2014)

Matt88 dijo:


> Duda. Cuenta saving con autorización para el conyuge. Cada uno su cuenta.
> ¿Cual es el límite para no hacer declaración 720?
> ¿50.000.-€ cada uno?
> ¿50.000.-€ entre los dos?
> Saludos a tod@s




Si cada uno tiene su cuenta, tendreís que hacer dos declaraciones del 720, y además si estaís autorizados lo tendreís que señalar también en las dos cuentas, diciendo si es titular o autorizado , y también el porcentaje de participación (si hay dos titulares pues al 50%).

Simplificando, en cuanto aparezca tu nombre en una cuenta en el extranjero con más de 50.000€ toca hacer declaración (da igual que solo seas autorizado).


----------



## kader35 (22 Ene 2014)

"Dear Clients, 
Owing to the current state of short term interest rates, the "fiduciary investments" function has been deactivated for your savings account. This function will be reactivated when more attractive rates become available to you.

Nevertheless, you may still make fiduciary investments by using a Trading account. You can find more detailed information here.

Please call our Customer Care Center on 0848 25 88 88 if you have any questions.

Yours sincerely,

Swissquote Bank Ltd"

He recibido esta notificación en el mailbox. ¿En qué me puede repercutir que se haya desactivado la función de inversiones fiduciarias de mi cuenta de ahorros?


----------



## damnit (23 Ene 2014)

Pregunta: vivo en Emiratos, transfiero en la moneda local (AED) a la cuenta de SQ. ¿En qué se convierte? ¿CHF o EUR? Doy por hecho que no será USD...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enterprise (23 Ene 2014)

damnit dijo:


> Pregunta: vivo en Emiratos, transfiero en la moneda local (AED) a la cuenta de SQ. ¿En qué se convierte? ¿CHF o EUR? Doy por hecho que no será USD...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



pues depende de la moneda que este esa cuenta..por ejemplo si tienes tres cuentas con euros francos y dólares, se cambian a esa moneda cuando hagas la transferencia a las respectivas cuentas, si solo abristes la cuenta en euros se convertirán en euros. 
y esto vale para todas las cuentas de todos los bancos.

saludos


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (24 Ene 2014)

Muy buenas, tengo una duda que no sé si alguno me sabrá resolver.

Tengo parte de los ahorros de Swissquote en USD. Los quiero transformar a euros, y me pregunto si para ahorrarme el 0,6% de comisión que cobran, sería una opción válida transferir esos USD a mi cuenta de ING española que está en euros. ¿Se haría el cambio oficial o habría algún tipo de comisión por el cambio?


----------



## semanalisis (24 Ene 2014)

*ho9la saludos andonde estan los corralitos???*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> *ho9la saludos andonde estan los corralitos???*



Ni lo se ni me importa, , es lo bueno de no tener que preocuparse por estos escenarios...


----------



## maragold (24 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> *ho9la saludos andonde estan los corralitos???*



En el mismo sitio que las rentabilidades >2% para depósitos...


----------



## 0absoluto (24 Ene 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Muy buenas, tengo una duda que no sé si alguno me sabrá resolver.
> 
> Tengo parte de los ahorros de Swissquote en USD. Los quiero transformar a euros, y me pregunto si para ahorrarme el 0,6% de comisión que cobran, sería una opción válida transferir esos USD a mi cuenta de ING española que está en euros. ¿Se haría el cambio oficial o habría algún tipo de comisión por el cambio?



En general en los bancos tradicionales el precio de compra de USD y el precio de venta de USD son diferentes. Por ejemplo en Paypal el cambio que te aplican es el 97,5% (es decir 2,5% de comision).

Probablemente el cambio que te apliquen en ING será peor que ese 99,4% que te hacen en SQB. Lo mejor es que preguntes en ING.

Si el importe que quieres convertir es grande, quizá te interese abrir la cuenta Forex de SQB. En esa cuenta los cambios entre monedas llevan muy poca comisión.


----------



## Riemann (25 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> *ho9la saludos andonde estan los corralitos???*



¿Dónde están las reformas económicas necesarias para ser competitivos sin devaluar la moneda, y que estén ampliamente consensuadas? ¿Aquí?

Recordad que hay una deuda exterior neta de cerca de 1 billón de euros (ver posición neta inversora, Boletín Estadístico del Banco de España, cuadro 17.21) que se generó durante la burbuja inmobiliaria y su estímulo sobre el consumo (ver los excelentes trabajos de Ricardo Vergés). Además, España tiene un problema crónico de falta de competitividad que se afrontaba con devaluaciones monetarias periódicas de la peseta, una vez cada 5-10 años. Nos hemos incorporado a una moneda que no podemos devaluar sin haber hecho las reformas necesarias para ser competitivos.

Y ahora tenemos un gobierno muy perezoso haciendo reformas, y una oposición del PSOE que quiere echar atrás la reforma laboral, lo poco (y mal) que se ha hecho. Otras opciones populistas piden directamente la salida del euro, como el Partido Comunista en su XIX Congreso. En esta misma dirección se manifiesta Pablo Iglesias.

Si España no da un giro radical, su permanencia en el euro es insostenible.


----------



## damnit (26 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> En el mismo sitio que las rentabilidades >2% para depósitos...


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (26 Ene 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Esto es lo que me comunican desde el BdE por e-mail:
> 
> _"A partir del 1 de enero 2014 las obligaciones de declaración ante el Banco de España por toda persona física o jurídica residente que realice transacciones con no residentes o mantenga saldos de activos o pasivos exteriores, son las establecidas en la Circular 4/2012, disponible en el sitio oficial Banco de España, dentro del apartado normativa, salvo que exista un requerimiento previo del Banco de España que deberán atender haciendo seguir la información solicitada."_
> 
> Entiendo que los que tienen la cuenta a 0 o con menos de 50.000 no tienen nada que hacer salvo que el bde se lo pida, ojo, esto es así para los que hemos abierto la cuenta este año.



Alguien más puede confirmarlo? o


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (26 Ene 2014)

Tengo un par de dudas, perdonar que no me lea las 365 páginas :fiufiu:

1-. Puedes pedir Tarjeta de Débito?

2-. Es posible sacar el dinero en mano? Tienen oficina física, aunque sea una, o se puede hacer a través de otros bancos?


----------



## semanalisis (27 Ene 2014)

SuperLonchafinista dijo:


> Tengo un par de dudas, perdonar que no me lea las 365 páginas :fiufiu:
> 
> 1-. Puedes pedir Tarjeta de Débito?
> 
> 2-. Es posible sacar el dinero en mano? Tienen oficina física, aunque sea una, o se puede hacer a través de otros bancos?



Ç

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: THE ANSWER IS NO, se trata de una serie de bancos para que unos flipaos con cuatro duros farden de lo que tienen ahorrado en el "strangero", oiga.


----------



## 0absoluto (27 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Ç
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: THE ANSWER IS NO, se trata de una serie de bancos para que unos flipaos con cuatro duros farden de lo que tienen ahorrado en el "strangero", oiga.



Todo lo contrario. 
Cuando se trata de la economía familiar cuanto menos sepan los ajenos a la misma pues mucho mejor. Ya lo dice el refrán de "en boca cerrada no entran moscas".

Y por cierto, "The answer is YES". Se puede pedir tarjeta de crédito en la cuenta de trading, y sacar dinero de los cajeros con la misma.


----------



## semanalisis (28 Ene 2014)

hola, esa tarjeta de crédito como va de comisiones y tal? No es que me interese tener los cuartos en este mini-banco. Simplemente no me creo que no te cobren nada por sacar pasta como los bancos que tanto denostas, sin acritud.


----------



## pupus (28 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> hola, esa tarjeta de crédito como va de comisiones y tal? No es que me interese tener los cuartos en este mini-banco. Simplemente no me creo que no te cobren nada por sacar pasta como los bancos que tanto denostas, sin acritud.



De verdad que no entiendo el porqué de meterse en un hilo para quejarse de un banco. Si no te gusta no metas los eurillos. Los miles de motivos por los cuales una persona puede desear meter el dinero en un banco suizo, francés o ruso son cosas de cada uno, como querer esconder el dinero a la parienta o al pariente ), hacer operaciones bajo la apariencia de un extranjero porque la machacada Marca Spain nos perjudica, etc.,.

Y en los intereses, si el dinero no lo quieres meter en un plazo fijo, con el 0,85 que te dan es superior a muchos bancos nacionales.

Motivos hay miles, y cada uno tiene los suyos, tan legítimos como los tuyos de no querer meterlos.


----------



## semanalisis (28 Ene 2014)

pupus dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo el porqué de meterse en un hilo para quejarse de un banco. Si no te gusta no metas los eurillos. Los miles de motivos por los cuales una persona puede desear meter el dinero en un banco suizo, francés o ruso son cosas de cada uno, como querer esconder el dinero a la parienta o al pariente ), hacer operaciones bajo la apariencia de un extranjero porque la machacada Marca Spain nos perjudica, etc.,.
> 
> Y en los intereses, si el dinero no lo quieres meter en un plazo fijo, con el 0,85 que te dan es superior a muchos bancos nacionales.
> 
> Motivos hay miles, y cada uno tiene los suyos, tan legítimos como los tuyos de no querer meterlos.



Bien, doy por bueno tu texto. Me gusta el razonamiento, lo que no me gusta es que me llamen de todo por meter pasta en bancos españoles o no-españoles, pero que tengo "a mano" bien sea online bien sean presenciales, y que no tenga que hacer formularios de no residente ni ostias varias.


----------



## eufcb5 (28 Ene 2014)

pupus dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo el porqué de meterse en un hilo para quejarse de un banco. Si no te gusta no metas los eurillos. Los miles de motivos por los cuales una persona puede desear meter el dinero en un banco suizo, francés o ruso son cosas de cada uno, como querer esconder el dinero a la parienta o al pariente ), hacer operaciones bajo la apariencia de un extranjero porque la machacada Marca Spain nos perjudica, etc.,.
> 
> Y en los intereses, si el dinero no lo quieres meter en un plazo fijo, con el 0,85 que te dan es superior a muchos bancos nacionales.
> 
> Motivos hay miles, y cada uno tiene los suyos, tan legítimos como los tuyos de no querer meterlos.



plazos fijos en swissquote donde??con la savings??ienso:


----------



## maragold (29 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> *ho9la saludos andonde estan los corralitos???*





semanalisis dijo:


> Ç
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: THE ANSWER IS NO, se trata de una serie de bancos para que unos flipaos con cuatro duros farden de lo que tienen ahorrado en el "strangero", oiga.





semanalisis dijo:


> Bien, doy por bueno tu texto. Me gusta el razonamiento, lo que no me gusta es que me llamen de todo por meter pasta en bancos españoles o no-españoles, pero que tengo "a mano" bien sea online bien sean presenciales, y que no tenga que hacer formularios de no residente ni ostias varias.



Te han llamado qué?
Aquí el que ha entrado troleando eres tú.
Este es un hilo serio donde se viene a intercambiar información acerca de las ventajas e inconvenientes de proteger parte de tus activos en un banco suizo y además (si quieres) en una moneda seria (el CHF).

Hala, circulando... :bla:


----------



## Vidar (29 Ene 2014)

eufcb5 dijo:


> plazos fijos en swissquote donde??con la savings??ienso:



Es cuenta a la vista remunerada.

.


----------



## semanalisis (30 Ene 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Te han llamado qué?
> Aquí el que ha entrado troleando eres tú.
> Este es un hilo serio donde se viene a intercambiar información acerca de las ventajas e inconvenientes de proteger parte de tus activos en un banco suizo y además (si quieres) en una moneda seria (el CHF).
> 
> Hala, circulando... :bla:



pues si perdone usted por trolearle, pero considero que Usted VA A PALMAR HASTA LA CAMISA con los CHFs


----------



## maragold (30 Ene 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> pues si perdone usted por trolearle, pero considero que Usted VA A PALMAR HASTA LA CAMISA con los CHFs



Ah sí??? Cuéntenos más... seguro que usted se va a forrar con un depósito al 1%!!! :XX:


----------



## pupus (30 Ene 2014)

eufcb5 dijo:


> plazos fijos en swissquote donde??con la savings??ienso:



No me refería a Swissquote el plazo fijo. Si por gestión tuya particular no te interesa un plazo fijo, el 0,85% es superior por ejemplo al de ING.lu o a otros similares en España. Que tienes tu dinero mientras decides dónde meterlo a un 0,85%, por ahí iban mis tiros. Disculpa por llevar a error.


----------



## semanalisis (4 Feb 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Ah sí??? Cuéntenos más... seguro que usted se va a forrar con un depósito al 1%!!! :XX:



Seguro que usted se va a forrar perdiendo dinero con el cambio y en comisiones al -1% como mínimo. Que prefieres un 1 en positivo o un 1 en negativo? Menudo mequetrefismo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Seguro que usted se va a forrar perdiendo dinero con el cambio y en comisiones al -1% como mínimo. Que prefieres un 1 en positivo o un 1 en negativo? Menudo mequetrefismo.



Mequetrefismo es preocuparse por que tus ahorros oscilen un 1% arriba o abajo. Se supone que la capacidad de ahorro anual debería superar en bastante ese porcentaje.


----------



## patsy (4 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Seguro que usted se va a forrar perdiendo dinero con el cambio y en comisiones al -1% como mínimo. Que prefieres un 1 en positivo o un 1 en negativo? Menudo mequetrefismo.



por que sera que este hilo siempre tiene un troll residente? 
y mira que llevaba sin leerlo casi un año... por aquellas fechas el troll residente era euroburbuja.


----------



## semanalisis (5 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mequetrefismo es preocuparse por que tus ahorros oscilen un 1% arriba o abajo. Se supone que la capacidad de ahorro anual debería superar en bastante ese porcentaje.



Se supone que debe no ser NEGATIVA TU TASA DE AHORRO eso si que es MEQUETEFRISMO, y tu se de buena tinta que estás palmando bastante pasta con tus metales.


----------



## Vidar (5 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Se supone que debe no ser NEGATIVA TU TASA DE AHORRO eso si que es MEQUETEFRISMO, y tu se de buena tinta que estás palmando bastante pasta con tus metales.



Confundes el incremento de los ahorros (que puede venir por ahorros de rentas) con recibir una renta por tus ahorros (interés) que casi siempre es negativa entre inflación e impuestos. Vemos que sigues con tu nivelón, *euroburbuja*.

En cuanto a los metales, no se pierde o se gana hasta que no se liquida por que la cantidad de metal precioso acumulado no se desvanece, pero mientras actúa como un seguro de conservación de poder adquisitivo y si no que le pregunten a argentinos, a venezolanos o a chipriotas.

.


----------



## maragold (5 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Seguro que usted se va a forrar perdiendo dinero con el cambio y en comisiones al -1% como mínimo. Que prefieres un 1 en positivo o un 1 en negativo? Menudo mequetrefismo.



Me la sopla. Considero SQ y el CHF como protector del resto de activos. Junto con metales.
Para ganar dinero tengo mi propia empresa.

Algunos no os enteráis de NADA!


----------



## Riemann (5 Feb 2014)

El dinero en swissquote no tiene por qué estar parado. Eso es una opción de cada uno.


----------



## semanalisis (6 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Confundes el incremento de los ahorros (que puede venir por ahorros de rentas) con recibir una renta por tus ahorros (interés) que casi siempre es negativa entre inflación e impuestos. Vemos que sigues con tu nivelón, *euroburbuja*.
> 
> En cuanto a los metales, no se pierde o se gana hasta que no se liquida por que la cantidad de metal precioso acumulado no se desvanece, pero mientras actúa como un seguro de conservación de poder adquisitivo y si no que le pregunten a argentinos, a venezolanos o a chipriotas.
> 
> .



Ni confundo ambas cosas ni soy euroburbuja, aunque me cae genial el tipo todo hay que decirlo.

Los venezolanos, chipriotas, etc. con un lingote de oro NO HACEN NADA. tu no puedes ir con pepitas de oro a un supermercado. Nada, repito NADA te asegura que no valga una mierda en un futuro. En un mad-max sería caca de la vaca y lo primero que tiraría la gente por la ventana.

Y por cierto, te aseguro que yo cuido mis inversiones y que jamás tengo renta negativa amigo, cosa que tú seguro que si como acabas de reconocer. Mi libertad financiera se incrementa exponencialmente día tras día en esta sociedad, Einstein de las finanzas.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 08:56 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Me la sopla. Considero SQ y el CHF como protector del resto de activos. Junto con metales.
> Para ganar dinero tengo mi propia empresa.
> 
> Algunos no os enteráis de NADA!



Un cambio en los tratados internacionales y que a cuatro gerifantes les deje de interesar Suiza como lo que es, un refugio de los mayores delincuentes del mundo, y tu CHF se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Los venezolanos, chipriotas, etc. *con un lingote de oro NO HACEN NADA*. tu no puedes ir con pepitas de oro a un supermercado. Nada, repito NADA te asegura que no valga una mierda en un futuro. En un mad-max sería caca de la vaca y *lo primero que tiraría la gente por la ventana*.



:XX::XX::XX::XX: Menudo nivel Maribel!! :XX:

Se supone que antes de llevarte parte de los ahorros a SWQ tienes un buen bancolchón en casa, y un buen colchón en el banco local, además de otras diversificaciones. Y te aseguro, que si sucede cualquier situación de crisis, tendré suficientes opciones para comprar lo que haya en un supermercado. Los metales y las cuentas en el extranjero son para después de la crisis, para ese momento en el que descubras que el estado te ha confiscado tus ahorros.



semanalisis dijo:


> Y por cierto, te aseguro que yo cuido mis inversiones y que jamás tengo renta negativa amigo, cosa que tú seguro que si como acabas de reconocer.* Mi libertad financiera se incrementa exponencialmente* día tras día en esta sociedad, Einstein de las finanzas.



Si, exponencialmente con un coeficiente del 1.02, en cambio el mio aumenta exponencialmente con un coeficiente del 1.2 incluyendo el -1% de SwissQuote... ya que los últimos 5 años mi empresa ha aumentado facturación y beneficios un 30% anual.

Voy a hacer un último esfuerzo para dar miel a los cerdos: algún día, si creces y ganas dinero, digamos que varias veces mas del que necesitas para vivir con comodidad, te darás cuenta que tu problema no es sacarle un 1% o 2% a tus ahorros, sino conservarlos alejados de robos y crisis.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Ni confundo ambas cosas ni soy euroburbuja, aunque me cae genial el tipo todo hay que decirlo.



::



> Los venezolanos, chipriotas, etc. con un lingote de oro NO HACEN NADA. tu no puedes ir con pepitas de oro a un supermercado. Nada, repito NADA te asegura que no valga una mierda en un futuro. En un mad-max sería caca de la vaca y lo primero que tiraría la gente por la ventana.



De momento a un argentino, venezolano o chipriota le ha servido para que no le hayan aplicado la devaluación en lo que tuviera invertido en MP, no hay que llegar a madmaxes para que funcionen los MPs.



> Y por cierto, te aseguro que yo cuido mis inversiones y que jamás tengo renta negativa amigo, cosa que tú seguro que si como acabas de reconocer. Mi libertad financiera se incrementa exponencialmente día tras día en esta sociedad, Einstein de las finanzas.



Juas!, y cuando tengas esa libertad financiera después de arriesgar todo para conseguirla, ¿no querrás seguridad? Esa seguridad de la libertad financiera se "compra" en Suiza o se tiene en en MPs. No puede uno someterse a los vaivenes jurídicos de España.



> Un cambio en los tratados internacionales y que a cuatro gerifa*n*tes les deje de interesar Suiza como lo que es, un refugio de los mayores delincuentes del mundo, y tu CHF se va a tomar por culo.



Siempre tiene que haber un sitio seguro para el dinero de los "gallifantes" que de momento es Suiza desde hace mucho y cuando no lo sea ya será otro... Por que a los "gallifantes" si que les gusta tener lo suyo seguro y lo pelearán con todo el poder que tienen.

.


----------



## semanalisis (6 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: Menudo nivel Maribel!! :XX:
> 
> Se supone que antes de llevarte parte de los ahorros a SWQ tienes un buen bancolchón en casa, y un buen colchón en el banco local, además de otras diversificaciones. Y te aseguro, que si sucede cualquier situación de crisis, tendré suficientes opciones para comprar lo que haya en un supermercado. Los metales y las cuentas en el extranjero son para después de la crisis, para ese momento en el que descubras que el estado te ha confiscado tus ahorros.
> 
> ...



Yo vivo la vida BIEN no vivo acojonado como tu, que no pareces tener calidad de vida. Y en cuanto a dar lecciones, estoy encantado con los últimos años he ganado un PASTON QUE TE MUERES tanto como para hablar de doblar o triplicar y no necesito seguir los dictados de burbuja info para ello.

Lo del uno por ciento no lo decias cuando lo del cuatro por ciento, decias "es un truco para que luego te lo quiten", rollo ASUSTAVIEJAS total.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Yo vivo la vida BIEN no vivo acojonado como tu, que no pareces tener calidad de vida.



Me encanta como siempre buscas el punto personal cuando no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de como vivo ni de mi situación personal. Pero sigue, sigue, dando palos de ciego si te hace sentir mejor. ¿Porqué será que en este foro cada vez que alguien habla de dinero se le aplica el rollo de "con dinero pero infeliz"? eso si que es un asustaviejas compensatorio.



semanalisis dijo:


> Y en cuanto a dar lecciones, estoy encantado con los últimos años he ganado un PASTON QUE TE MUERES tanto como para hablar de doblar o triplicar y no necesito seguir los dictados de burbuja info para ello.



Perfecto, me alegro por ti, pero si has ganado un "pastón que te mueres" no entiendo tu obsesión por rascarle un 1% arriba o abajo a tus ahorros, a no ser que no sean ingresos recurrentes, sino una lotería, herencia o indemnización puntual y sepas que en tu vida volverás a ganar esa pasta. Si es así haces bien, optimiza, optimiza, que cuando se te acabe la pasta no hay mas.


----------



## semanalisis (6 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me encanta como siempre buscas el punto personal cuando no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de como vivo ni de mi situación personal. Pero sigue, sigue, dando palos de ciego si te hace sentir mejor. ¿Porqué será que en este foro cada vez que alguien habla de dinero se le aplica el rollo de "con dinero pero infeliz"? eso si que es un asustaviejas compensatorio.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, me alegro por ti, pero si has ganado un "pastón que te mueres" no entiendo tu obsesión por rascarle un 1% arriba o abajo a tus ahorros, a no ser que no sean ingresos recurrentes, sino una lotería, herencia o indemnización puntual y sepas que en tu vida volverás a ganar esa pasta. Si es así haces bien, optimiza, optimiza, que cuando se te acabe la pasta no hay mas.



Yo gano pasta debajo de las piedras, no como tú. Ese es TU PROBLEMA, por el que vives acojonado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> Yo gano pasta debajo de las piedras, no como tú. Ese es TU PROBLEMA, por el que vives acojonado.



Si es así, contesta sin echar balones fuera: 
¿Porque te preocupa tanto rascarle un +-1% a tus ahorros?


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2014)

Mandad a tomar viento a Euroburbuja II, por favor!

Al lío... el BCE mantiene los tipos al 0,25%.

España ya lleva emitidos 36.000 millones de deuda en lo que va de año (poco más de un mes)!!! :8:

Que siga la fiesta, que la van a pagar los trolls de Burbuja.info!!! :XX:


----------



## semanalisis (7 Feb 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Mandad a tomar viento a Euroburbuja II, por favor!
> 
> Al lío... el BCE mantiene los tipos al 0,25%.
> 
> ...



La vas a pagar tú, pronto revelaré información muy importante de lo que va a pasar con la gente que tiene cuentas en el extranjero, el Gobierno esta preparando un nuevo impuesto. ¿Para qué os pensais que servirá el modelo 720? Menuda risión me voy a pegar, PAGANOS.


----------



## Vidar (7 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> La vas a pagar tú, pronto revelaré información muy importante de lo que va a pasar con la gente que tiene cuentas en el extranjero, el Gobierno esta preparando un nuevo impuesto. ¿Para qué os pensais que servirá el modelo 720? Menuda risión me voy a pegar, PAGANOS.



La diferencia es que el de bankia no tiene capacidad de maniobra y el del 720 si, en caso de impuesto de patrimonio abusivo, ¿por qué no soñarás con un impuesto exclusivo a bienes en el extranjero? 

Es casi más posible un chipriotazo que es donde tienen derecho de pernada.

.


----------



## maragold (7 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> La vas a pagar tú, pronto revelaré información muy importante de lo que va a pasar con la gente que tiene cuentas en el extranjero, el Gobierno esta preparando un nuevo impuesto. ¿Para qué os pensais que servirá el modelo 720? Menuda risión me voy a pegar, PAGANOS.



:XX:

Mira como tiemblo. Te crees tú que van a decretar un nuevo impuesto a bienes en el extranjero y los que tenemos aquí, como bien señala Vidar, se van a ir de rositas, verdad?

Además, déjanos en paz, ten tus activos donde te salga del nabo, pero a los que nos fiamos más bien poco de los ladrones patrios, no pretendas convencernos de que los bancos suizos, o el oro (que es asunto de otro hilo), no sirve para protegernos.

Supongo que has leído el artículo donde se ve lo bien que le ha ido al dolar respecto al CHF o al oro, no??? ::

El protagonismo del franco suizo como ?activo refugio? frente al oro


----------



## roquerol (8 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mequetrefismo es preocuparse por que tus ahorros oscilen un 1% arriba o abajo. Se supone que la capacidad de ahorro anual debería superar en bastante ese porcentaje.





patsy dijo:


> por que sera que este hilo siempre tiene un troll residente?
> y mira que llevaba sin leerlo casi un año... por aquellas fechas el troll residente era euroburbuja.





Vidar dijo:


> Confundes el incremento de los ahorros (que puede venir por ahorros de rentas) con recibir una renta por tus ahorros (interés) que casi siempre es negativa entre inflación e impuestos. Vemos que sigues con tu nivelón, *euroburbuja*.
> 
> En cuanto a los metales, no se pierde o se gana hasta que no se liquida por que la cantidad de metal precioso acumulado no se desvanece, pero mientras actúa como un seguro de conservación de poder adquisitivo y si no que le pregunten a argentinos, a venezolanos o a chipriotas.
> 
> .





maragold dijo:


> Me la sopla. Considero SQ y el CHF como protector del resto de activos. Junto con metales.
> Para ganar dinero tengo mi propia empresa.
> 
> Algunos no os enteráis de NADA!





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: Menudo nivel Maribel!! :XX:
> 
> Se supone que antes de llevarte parte de los ahorros a SWQ tienes un buen bancolchón en casa, y un buen colchón en el banco local, además de otras diversificaciones. Y te aseguro, que si sucede cualquier situación de crisis, tendré suficientes opciones para comprar lo que haya en un supermercado. Los metales y las cuentas en el extranjero son para después de la crisis, para ese momento en el que descubras que el estado te ha confiscado tus ahorros.
> 
> ...





Vidar dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me encanta como siempre buscas el punto personal cuando no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de como vivo ni de mi situación personal. Pero sigue, sigue, dando palos de ciego si te hace sentir mejor. ¿Porqué será que en este foro cada vez que alguien habla de dinero se le aplica el rollo de "con dinero pero infeliz"? eso si que es un asustaviejas compensatorio.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, me alegro por ti, pero si has ganado un "pastón que te mueres" no entiendo tu obsesión por rascarle un 1% arriba o abajo a tus ahorros, a no ser que no sean ingresos recurrentes, sino una lotería, herencia o indemnización puntual y sepas que en tu vida volverás a ganar esa pasta. Si es así haces bien, optimiza, optimiza, que cuando se te acabe la pasta no hay mas.





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si es así, contesta sin echar balones fuera:
> ¿Porque te preocupa tanto rascarle un +-1% a tus ahorros?





Vidar dijo:


> La diferencia es que el de bankia no tiene capacidad de maniobra y el del 720 si, en caso de impuesto de patrimonio abusivo, ¿por qué no soñarás con un impuesto exclusivo a bienes en el extranjero?
> 
> Es casi más posible un chipriotazo que es donde tienen derecho de pernada.
> 
> .





maragold dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Mira como tiemblo. Te crees tú que van a decretar un nuevo impuesto a bienes en el extranjero y los que tenemos aquí, como bien señala Vidar, se van a ir de rositas, verdad?
> 
> ...



No hagáis "replies" de los trolles, ensucian el post.
PD: saludos a euroburbuja ::


----------



## Riemann (8 Feb 2014)

semanalisis dijo:


> La vas a pagar tú, pronto revelaré información muy importante de lo que va a pasar con la gente que tiene cuentas en el extranjero, el Gobierno esta preparando un nuevo impuesto. ¿Para qué os pensais que servirá el modelo 720? Menuda risión me voy a pegar, PAGANOS.



La Unión Europea lo prohíbe. Forma parte de la Constitución Europea la libertad de circulación de bienes, capitales y mercancías, lo que prohíbe cualquier tasa que discrimine contra el sitio donde uno guarde o invierta.

Y si al Gobierno no le gusta (*semanalisis* habla como que tiene un trato especial con el PP) pues que haga coalición con Pablo Iglesias y Alberto Garzón para salir del euro y luchar contra los mercados.


----------



## hyperrjas (17 Feb 2014)

*Italia, introduce un impuesto del 20% a las transferencias bancarias*

Estoy muy contento y muy tranquilo de haber enviado hace año y pico largo mis ahorros ganados con mi esfuerzo de muchos años el dinero a suiza a este banco. 

Sin embargo acabo de leer esta noticia hoy y estoy muy pero que muy mosqueado. Noticia fresca del día de hoy:

Italia, introduce un impuesto del 20% a las transferencias bancarias

Aquí en Italiano:

Dal 1° febbraio ritenuta automatica del 20% sui bonifici dall'estero - Il Sole 24 ORE

No se que opináis al respecto pero me parece que si aquí en España hacen esto me parece un auténtico robo a mano armada y una vez que lo traiga aquí a España habría que pelear con hacienda para que te devolviesen ese 20%.

No se que opináis al respecto y que pensáis acerca de esta noticia. Pero me tiene muy muy mosqueado.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Vidar (17 Feb 2014)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Estoy muy contento y muy tranquilo de haber enviado hace año y pico largo mis ahorros ganados con mi esfuerzo de muchos años el dinero a suiza a este banco.
> 
> Sin embargo acabo de leer esta noticia hoy y estoy muy pero que muy mosqueado. Noticia fresca del día de hoy:
> 
> ...



*



El objetivo es considerar que cualquier ingreso recibido del exterior vía transferencia sea considerado un ingreso sobre la renta y ya le tocará después a cada ciudadano demostrar ante la hacienda italiana que el dinero recibido no era un ingresos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Bueno, aquí en España ya han hecho declarar con el modelo 720 el patrimonio en el exterior, por lo que sería sencillo demostrar que no son ingresos mientras venga de una cuenta declarada.

.


----------



## hyperrjas (17 Feb 2014)

Pero mientras si, mientras no te hacen la retención los h...d...p 

Con este tipo de argucias eres culpable hasta que demuestres lo contrario.

Vaya tela...



Vidar dijo:


> Bueno, aquí en España ya han hecho declarar con el modelo 720 el patrimonio en el exterior, por lo que sería sencillo demostrar que no son ingresos mientras venga de una cuenta declarada.
> 
> .


----------



## el juli (17 Feb 2014)

Si es una transferencia entre dos cuentas del mismo titular, no se puede considerar que sea un ingreso.

No obstante, es una guarrada por no decir otra cosa

GENTUZA!!!! da lo mismo que sean italianos o españoles .... son GENTUZA


----------



## t.toros (18 Feb 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, hace mucho tiempo que no aparecia por aqui (sobretodo por no estar aqui de manera constante por mi trabaJO...
Este hilo me parece maravilloso pero, como ya se ha dicho, esta tan largo que es bastante dificil encontrar algo...y aunque se hayan hecho un par de resumenes creo que *el tema de las retenciones* no esta muy claro:

Estoy en el proceso de apertura de cuenta (Swissquote), el cual habia dejado pendiente hace 2 años... Esta vez necesito terminar con este tema:

RETENCIONES:
- Esta claro a 100% que te retienen 35% tanto en la solucion A como en la B: En claro que renuncie o no al secreto bancario.
- Lo que NO esta claro es como proceder en el caso B,(cuando les autorizas a levantar el secreto bancario y que comuniquen a Hacienda (Española) los datos de tu cuenta, los tuyos y los intereses percibidos).

_ en este caso (B): SQ te retiene 35%, y Hacienda te va a hacer tributar, en tu declaracion de IRPF, al 21% (o mas, dependiendo de tu tipo personal de imposicion):

Mi pregunta: como recuperamos los 35% ya retenidos por Suiza?

Acabo preguntarle a SQ, me llamaron hace 5 minutos, si tenemos que pedir el "reembolso de esta retencion al Fisco Suizo? Me dicen que NO que pregunte al Fisco Español y que me lo van a explicar! Pero no vi ninguna securidad en los propositos, ni la voz de la persona..

Pregunta PARA los QUE TENEIS CUENTA EN SWISSQUOTE (desde 2012 como minimo) Y QUE HABEIS hecho la renta con esta situacion, y habeis "recuperado" la retencion del 35% 

¿Como se pasa en la realidad?

Gracias, y si necesitais saber algo de apertura de cuentas en Francia: no dudarlo, tengo algunas abiertas alli y sé mucho del tema (sin ser un profesional...)


----------



## amdrd (18 Feb 2014)

*depositos en otros paises*

Dado como está aqui el interes de de depositos ... ¿alguien sabe como están en otros paises? ...........recuerdo que algun forero conto algo sobre Polonia...........¿Es posible abrir alguno interesante siendo no residente?


----------



## mecaweto (20 Feb 2014)

t.toros dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, hace mucho tiempo que no aparecia por aqui (sobretodo por no estar aqui de manera constante por mi trabaJO...
> Este hilo me parece maravilloso pero, como ya se ha dicho, esta tan largo que es bastante dificil encontrar algo...y aunque se hayan hecho un par de resumenes creo que *el tema de las retenciones* no esta muy claro:
> 
> Estoy en el proceso de apertura de cuenta (Swissquote), el cual habia dejado pendiente hace 2 años... Esta vez necesito terminar con este tema:
> ...



No es asi, conforero. En Suiza te retienen un 35% de los intereses, en España deberías tributar un 21%, pero como entre España y Suiza hay convenio para evitar la doble imposición... no tributas nada. Simplemente en la declaración de la renta declaras los intereses brutos de Suiza, lo retenido alli y te deduces eso por doble imposición. En resumen, no tributas nada por ello. Si buscas mensajes míos del año pasado en este mismo hilo verás como se rellenan las casillas para hacerlo.

Luego, por otro lado, si España la tributación es del 21% y en Suiza la retención es del 35% parece ser que hay alguna manera de conseguir que la Hacienda suiza te reembolse ese 35-21=14% retenido de más, pero parece complicado. Yo llegué a pedir los formularios a la hacienda federal y me llegaron, pero me parecían tan enrevesados de rellenar (y eso que venían en español, eficacia suiza) que pensé que no merecía la pena el esfuerzo.


----------



## 0absoluto (20 Feb 2014)

Por si alguién no lo encuentra *mecaweto* ya contó como rellenó él la declaración de la Renta del año pasado en el: Post #3374


----------



## Riemann (21 Feb 2014)

hyperrjas dijo:


> Pero mientras si, mientras no te hacen la retención los h...d...p
> 
> Con este tipo de argucias eres culpable hasta que demuestres lo contrario.
> 
> Vaya tela...



Aunque intenten restringir la libertad de circulación de capitales, lo tienen muy difícil. Para empezar, basta con tener una cuenta con tarjeta, en Swissquote u en otro sitio. Se puede transferir de Swissquote a otro cuenta (fuera de Italia, que tenga tarjeta asociada) y con esa tarjeta hacer uno sus gastos. No creo que puedan aplicar "retenciones" a los pagos con tarjeta: ¿harían eso a los turistas alemanes que visitan Italia (o España)?

Señores del gobierno: sean serios. Si quieren que los ahorradores confiemos en España implanten un plan de reformas sólido, empezando por un sistema político sin corrupción, y a continuación una educación avanzada y una economía competitiva.


----------



## makokillo (2 May 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Buenas, hacía tiempo que no echaba un ojo por aquí. Ya tengo mi cuenta SQB pero aún no he ingresado nada. Tenía pensado primero hacer una transferencia de 100 euros para ver que todo está ok y a partir de ahí ir metiendo parte de los ahorros, pero me surgen dudas.
> 
> Se que si haces ciertos movimientos de capital los bancos están obligados a informar a hacienda, y si quiero sacar más de 5 mil euros, cómo lo hago sin levantar sospechas??
> lo hago de una vez??, poco a poco con transferencias de 500???.
> ...



Por que estas cagao de miedo? Si el dinero que entres y saques es legal y puedes demostrarlo, puedes meterlo y sacarlo de donde te salga la pol.. y nadie te va a decir nada.


----------



## sapoconcho (7 May 2014)

Hacienda no tiene nada que decir con respecto a las transferencias. Tienes que informar si pretendes sacar tu dinero en efectivo del país pero de las transferencia queda constancia electrónica. No te preocupes que Hacienda se va a enterar...


----------



## quaver (23 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien sabe qué tipo (y/o comisiones) se aplica(n) para el cambio de divisas (€/CHF/$)?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Jun 2014)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Buenas, hacía tiempo que no echaba un ojo por aquí. Ya tengo mi cuenta SQB pero aún no he ingresado nada. Tenía pensado primero hacer una transferencia de 100 euros para ver que todo está ok y a partir de ahí ir metiendo parte de los ahorros, pero me surgen dudas.
> 
> Se que si haces ciertos movimientos de capital los bancos están obligados a informar a hacienda, y si quiero sacar más de 5 mil euros, cómo lo hago sin levantar sospechas??
> lo hago de una vez??, poco a poco con transferencias de 500???.
> ...



Si no has ingresado nada todavía, ya no lo harás nunca... 

Por lo que hace a "sacar" el dinero de aquí a SQB, te puedo explicar mi caso. Hice varias transferencias entre 1000 y 12500 euros hasta la suma de 45.000 euros. Declaré al BdE la cuenta por el documento DD! y anualmente notifico en mi declaración de renta los intereses y retenciones que he tenido en SQB, igual que hago con ING y La Caixa y Santander.

Nadie me dijo nada por las transferencias de 12500 ni por ninguna otra, pero en todo caso pregunta en tu banco o a un gestor (en tu banco no sabrán nada o verán muchos peligros, pero por probar no pierdes nada). 

Eso sí. Ahora mismo te recomendaría otro sistema: que sea SQB el que retire el dinero de tu banco español. Mediante una OTE, no sé si tiene el mismo nombre si es internacional. Lo digo por las comisiones, que si bien una transferencia desde Suiza cuesta solo 2 francos, aquí te crujen.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 14:48 ----------




quaver dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué tipo (y/o comisiones) se aplica(n) para el cambio de divisas (€/CHF/$)?



No te sabría decir exacto, pero en torno al 0.5 %.

En la práctica, para mis adentros, yo me hago a la idea que entrar a dólares y volver a euros me cuesta un 1 % (si el beneficio esperado no es superior, no vale la pena, claro).


----------



## jajj (8 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta como puedo cerrar la cuenta de swissquote, y que dinero tengo que dejar en cuenta por si hay algún cobro por ello. Gracias.


----------



## hasta losss (17 Jul 2014)

jajj dijo:


> Una pregunta como puedo cerrar la cuenta de swissquote, y que dinero tengo que dejar en cuenta por si hay algún cobro por ello. Gracias.



Transfieres todo el dinero que tengas a tu cuenta, menos 2€ que cuesta la transferencia. Luego les comunicas que quieres cerrar la cuenta, por ejemplo a través de soporte en su página web o llamándoles. Te pedirán que envíes una carta solicitando el cierre de la cuenta y ya está.
Si quieres te puedes ahorrar el paso intermedio y enviar directamente la carta.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (18 Jul 2014)

Y no habría además que volver a rellenar un formulario dd1 informando del cierre de la cuenta al banco de españa?


----------



## Satum (19 Jul 2014)

Muy buenas tardes a tod@s,
Acabo de registrarme y gustaría que alguien que ayudase a aclarar unas dudas que tengo respecto a SwissQuote.
Solicité la apertura de la cuenta el viernes y estoy esperando que me lleguen los documentos. Pero,en esa cuenta,¿se pueden domiciliar y recibir pagos?

Si no he entendido mal,aquí se ha comentado que cualquier transferencia a la cuenta SwissQuote,ambas cuentas,tanto de origen como de destino,el/la titular tiene que ser el/la mismo/a,¿es eso cierto?

En definitiva,¿puede una persona que me debe una cantidad de dinero realizar una transferencia desde,por ejemplo,Brasil o Dubai a mi cuenta de SwissQuote,sin que yo sea el titular de la cuenta de origen?
Sería de mucha ayuda que me aclarasen eso.

Y por último,aunque quizás no muchos puedan ayudarme,pero quisiera saber si por el hecho de tener un pasaporte NO español,¿éste se podría compulsar también en cualquier notaria o debería dirigirme a mi consulado?

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo cordial,


----------



## 0absoluto (21 Jul 2014)

Satum dijo:


> Pero,en esa cuenta,¿se pueden domiciliar y recibir pagos?



Si te refieres a domiciliar el pago del teléfono, la luz, etc. Creo que no se puede.



Satum dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal,aquí se ha comentado que cualquier transferencia a la cuenta SwissQuote,ambas cuentas,tanto de origen como de destino,el/la titular tiene que ser el/la mismo/a,¿es eso cierto?



En la cuenta SAVINGS solo se pueden hacer transferencias de SALIDA hacia cuentas del mismo titular.
Esa restricción no aplica ni para ingresos ni para la cuenta TRADING.



Satum dijo:


> En definitiva,¿puede una persona que me debe una cantidad de dinero realizar una transferencia desde,por ejemplo,Brasil o Dubai a mi cuenta de SwissQuote,sin que yo sea el titular de la cuenta de origen?
> Sería de mucha ayuda que me aclarasen eso.



Si.



Satum dijo:


> Y por último,aunque quizás no muchos puedan ayudarme,pero quisiera saber si por el hecho de tener un pasaporte NO español,¿éste se podría compulsar también en cualquier notaria o debería dirigirme a mi consulado?



Ni idea.


----------



## bric (22 Jul 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Y no habría además que volver a rellenar un formulario dd1 informando del cierre de la cuenta al banco de españa?



Buena pregunta ¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jul 2014)

bric dijo:


> Buena pregunta ¿Alguien sabe algo?



En principio si, una vez SQ te confirme el cierre de la cuenta, yo notificaria la baja al BdE sin dudarlo. Para que tenia el DD1 la opcion de notificar baja, sino?


----------



## bric (22 Jul 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En principio si, una vez SQ te confirme el cierre de la cuenta, yo notificaria la baja al BdE sin dudarlo. Para que tenia el DD1 la opcion de notificar baja, sino?



No lo sé, por eso pregunto. En principio había obligación de comunicar la apertura y en su caso el cierre mediante el DD1 (por eso en el impreso había la opción de notificar "el cierre") Pero como ha cambiado la normativa, y ya no hay obligación de comunicar la apertura, ¿la hay para comunicar el cierre de una cuenta de la cual previamente habías notificado la apertura?


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (22 Jul 2014)

bric dijo:


> No lo sé, por eso pregunto. En principio había obligación de comunicar la apertura y en su caso el cierre mediante el DD1 (por eso en el impreso había la opción de notificar "el cierre") Pero como ha cambiado la normativa, y ya no hay obligación de comunicar la apertura, ¿la hay para comunicar el cierre de una cuenta de la cual previamente habías notificado la apertura?



Esto es importante saberlo, ya que de no ser necesario por el cambio de normativa, simplificaría mucho el proceso de cancelación de cuenta en país extranjero. A ver si algún experto del foro nos ilumina.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jul 2014)

bric dijo:


> No lo sé, por eso pregunto. En principio había obligación de comunicar la apertura y en su caso el cierre mediante el DD1 (por eso en el impreso había la opción de notificar "el cierre") Pero como ha cambiado la normativa, y ya no hay obligación de comunicar la apertura, ¿la hay para comunicar el cierre de una cuenta de la cual previamente habías notificado la apertura?



Tienes razon, disculpa, no recordaba el cambio de normativa. 
De todas formas yo lo haria, no sea que les conste el alta y no la baja, lo peor que puede pasar es que te digan que no hace falta o no sirve de nada, pero la copia sellada de la notificación ya la tienes.


----------



## bric (23 Jul 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tienes razon, disculpa, no recordaba el cambio de normativa.
> De todas formas yo lo haria, no sea que les conste el alta y no la baja, lo peor que puede pasar es que te digan que no hace falta o no sirve de nada, pero la copia sellada de la notificación ya la tienes.



No, no te disculpo. 

El viernes voy a Barcelona y pasaré cerca del BdE, si me da tiempo pasaré a preguntar, y así salimos de dudas, aunque es posible que ni ellos sepan la respuesta (no es la primera vez que según con quien hables o en que sitio te digan cosas diferentes :: ) Es lo que pasa con normas tan confusas que cambian continuamente.


----------



## eufcb5 (24 Jul 2014)

Saludos a los swissquoteros me he estado mirando el ultimo informe del banco y estos tios están creciendo poco a poco pero seguros han abierto oficinas en dubai,londres y hong Kong pero mi pregunta es si en caso de necesidad y presentándose en alguno de estos sitios nos darían dinero en metalico o solo trabajan a base de transferencias on line?? alguno lo ha intentado tanto en Suiza como en el resto del mundo estoy interesado en saberlo gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Jul 2014)

Saludos a los swissquoteros! Qué tal vuestra pasta en Suiza? 

A veces me acuerdo de vosotros, como por vuestro miedo al corralito habéis perdido dinero y os habéis complicado la vida con esta mierda banco. 

:XX::XX::XX:

Lo primero que se enseña a los novatos es que "el miedo es el peor amigo del dinero" 

Saludos!


----------



## RAMON.F (27 Jul 2014)

damnit dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.
> 
> ¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...
> 
> saludos



Puedes hacerte un deposito en BES, creo que los van ha poner al 8% como Nueva Rumasa :XX: 
Es coña claro, yo viendo como estan otra vez las cosas por el sector bancario cuanto mas cerquita lo tenga mucho mejor.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (27 Jul 2014)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Saludos a los swissquoteros! Qué tal vuestra pasta en Suiza?
> 
> A veces me acuerdo de vosotros, como por vuestro miedo al corralito habéis perdido dinero y os habéis complicado la vida con esta mierda banco.
> 
> ...



No creo que se haya perdido dinero. Quizás se haya "ganado menos". De todas maneras vamos camino de interés 0 aquí en hispanistán. En swissquote no tengo nada, pero está bien tener la posibilidad de estar a un solo clic de sacar la pasta fuera de España si se pusieran las cosas feas.


----------



## sorcerer (28 Jul 2014)

La mayoría de los que abren cuenta en Swissquote no lo hacen pensando en ganar dinero, sino en tenerlo un poco más seguro que en España. La banca española está quebrada en pleno y tarde o temprano tendrán que reconocerlo. El petardazo puede ser dentro de 3 meses o dentro de 3 años, pero es seguro que llegará. Y según la nueva legislación los depositantes y titulares de cuentas palmarán igual que los accionistas. Entonces veremos quién se ríe.


----------



## maragold (31 Jul 2014)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Saludos a los swissquoteros! Qué tal vuestra pasta en Suiza?
> 
> A veces me acuerdo de vosotros, como por vuestro miedo al corralito habéis perdido dinero y os habéis complicado la vida con esta mierda banco.
> 
> ...



Qué curioso! Yo también me he acordado de ti y de tu depósito al 2% en el Banco Espíritu Santo... qué tal se duerme teniendo ahí el dinero??? :cook:


----------



## RAMON.F (28 Oct 2014)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> No creo que se haya perdido dinero. Quizás se haya "ganado menos". De todas maneras vamos camino de interés 0 aquí en hispanistán. En swissquote no tengo nada, pero está bien tener la posibilidad de estar a un solo clic de sacar la pasta fuera de España si se pusieran las cosas feas.





sorcerer dijo:


> La mayoría de los que abren cuenta en Swissquote no lo hacen pensando en ganar dinero, sino en tenerlo un poco más seguro que en España. La banca española está quebrada en pleno y tarde o temprano tendrán que reconocerlo. El petardazo puede ser dentro de 3 meses o dentro de 3 años, pero es seguro que llegará. Y según la nueva legislación los depositantes y titulares de cuentas palmarán igual que los accionistas. Entonces veremos quién se ríe.



ESTO ME PARECE MUY FUERTE 
Confiesa sorcerer tu sabias ya esta de nocicia 
Depositante, ya nadie quiere tu dinero - Blogs de Perlas de Kike


----------



## eufcb5 (28 Oct 2014)

Y swissquote ha bajado el interes a 0,40 por ciento hace poco pero aun mejor que mucho banco ladron nacional


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (29 Oct 2014)

Yo pienso que realmente si parece seguro, pero de todos modos seria mejor informarte mas, ya que es tu dinero y debes de asegurarte bien donde lo pondrás.


----------



## txapiss (29 Oct 2014)

En la cuenta savings...cuales eran los pasos para realizar una transferencia a un banco español??


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Oct 2014)

Sois unos agoreros y lo sabeis.

Dos años de hilo y todavía no ha pasado nada.


----------



## RAMON.F (31 Oct 2014)

EN-DIGNADA dijo:


> Sois unos agoreros y lo sabeis.
> 
> Dos años de hilo y todavía no ha pasado nada.




Eso es exactamente lo que decia todo el mundo con la burbuja inmobiliaria y mira como estamos por no haber hecho caso. ::


----------



## ramolga (2 Nov 2014)

como cancelar una cuenta que ya tengo a cero en swissquote


----------



## nekcab (2 Nov 2014)

ramolga dijo:


> como cancelar una cuenta que ya tengo a cero en swissquote



1º prueba a indicárselo por el correo interno desde tu cuenta.

Pero allá por el post 300 algún forero indicaba cómo. Había un coste, pero vamos no para arruinarte (un fijo de 20€ o algo así...)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Nov 2014)

txapiss dijo:


> En la cuenta savings...cuales eran los pasos para realizar una transferencia a un banco español??



bien fácil. Sigues las instrucciones de transferencias en el menú, transgerencias internacionales, tiene que estar la cuenta del banco español a nombre tuyo, y cuesta 2 francos suizos, sea cual sea la cantidad.

Solo por eso ya vale la pena tener una cuenta en SQB 

---------- Post added 02-nov-2014 at 16:35 ----------




tudike_sisi dijo:


> Buenas, hacía tiempo que no echaba un ojo por aquí. Ya tengo mi cuenta SQB pero aún no he ingresado nada. Tenía pensado primero hacer una transferencia de 100 euros para ver que todo está ok y a partir de ahí ir metiendo parte de los ahorros, pero me surgen dudas.
> 
> Se que si haces ciertos movimientos de capital los bancos están obligados a informar a hacienda, y si quiero sacar más de 5 mil euros, cómo lo hago sin levantar sospechas??
> lo hago de una vez??, poco a poco con transferencias de 500???.
> ...



Si quieres hacerlo legal, tienes que informar al Banco de Ejjpaña, renunciar al secreto bancario suizo y declarar a Hacienda las plusvalías obtenidas, así como declarar también al Banco de ejjpaña si cambias dinero a dólares USA o CHF, y cada cambio de divisa que hagas. 

Si haces transferencias poquito a poco, te van a cobrar más los bancos españoles que lo que saques 

Yo miraría la posibilidad de que desde SQB te hagan un OTE al banco tuyo. 

En su momento, yo envié una transferencia de 1000 para probar, una segunda de 12000, y la tercera de 30000...y no pasó nada, lo declaré al BdE y yastá.


----------



## rufus (2 Nov 2014)

O sea hay que informar al Banco de España todavia si haces una transferencia a suiza? Que pasa si te pillan?

Puedes abrir la cuenta y dejarla vacia hasta necesitarla? Te cobran algo de comisiones¿

Mejor en euros, USD, o CHF?

---------- Post added 02-nov-2014 at 17:16 ----------




tudike_sisi dijo:


> Ya he sacado pasta de aquí a SQB. Transferencias de no mas de 3000 euros desde ING Direct y Triodos y no me han cobrado nada, cobran a partir de 50000 euros de transferencia. Al haber abierto la cuenta este año no tengo que informar de ello al BdE, hablé con ellos por teléfono y ellos mismos me lo dijeron. Renuncié al secreto bancario (que por otra parte desaparecerá en 2016 creo), pero el año que viene me tocará declarar en hacienda los intereses. Interesante lo de la OTE desde SQB en caso de que empiecen a crujir a discreción a las transferencias internacionales, no había caído  , gracias por la aportación Dekalogo10.



Entonces ya no hace falta informar al BdE de nada? Tu abres cuenta, haces transferencias, y ya? Solo los intereses a hacienda?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Nov 2014)

rufus dijo:


> O sea hay que informar al Banco de España todavia si haces una transferencia a suiza? Que pasa si te pillan?
> 
> Puedes abrir la cuenta y dejarla vacia hasta necesitarla? Te cobran algo de comisiones¿
> 
> ...



Transferencia de cualquier banco a SQB sí, porque hay que declarar -en teoría- todos los movimientos en la cuenta de SQB. Ni vacía ni llena te cobran ni un céntimo de comisión (en la cuenta Savings). 

Puedes disponer como te de la gana, parte o todo en euros, dólares o francos. En este caso hacen como si fueran 3 cuentas, pero yo lo declaro como una sola (es un poco lioso convertirlo todo a euros y declarar una "estimación", eso sí).

Si es mejor en una u otra divisa...pagan más intereses en dólares, y menos en euros y menos todavía en francos suizos. Pero...por los intereses no es: yo voy cambiando de una a otra divisa por épocas. Por ejemplo: pasé todo a dólares cuando el euro/usd estaba a 1,38, y volví a euros cuando el euro/usd estaba a 1,29...más TAE que eso ningún banco conocido  . Claro que ahora repetir otro ciclo igual va para largo...pero solo con pillar la mitad cada año no estaría mal 

La cuenta creo que la puedes mantener vacía, no puedo asegurarlo porque no lo he probado, pero según cuentas algunos sí se puede.


----------



## rufus (2 Nov 2014)

Gracias, creía que sólo tenias que declarar a hacienda los intereses


----------



## señor eko (2 Nov 2014)

¿Declarar las transferencias? WTF!

¿De dónde sacáis esa información?


----------



## rufus (2 Nov 2014)

No se, es que yo lo unico que encuentro es esto:

http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/C-4-2012.pdf

Y ahi pone que si no superas el millon de euros no es obligatorio, solo si te lo piden


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2014)

rufus dijo:


> No se, es que yo lo unico que encuentro es esto:
> 
> http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/C-4-2012.pdf
> 
> Y ahi pone que si no superas el millon de euros no es obligatorio, solo si te lo piden




Que no es obligatorio comunicarlo al bde si no superas el millon de euros.Así de claro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## rufus (2 Nov 2014)

A hacienda tb hay que informar si son más de 50k no?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Nov 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Gracias, creía que sólo tenias que declarar a hacienda los intereses




A Hacienda declaras los intereses, claro. Pero el estado de la cuenta, los cambios y modificaciones que pueda haber, debes declararlos a l Banco de España. 
Y eso en teoria, porque para cuentas asi (menos de 50000 €) poco interes tiene ni Hacienda, ni el BDE. 
Y las cifras que manejais en otros post, se refieren a la declaracion antigua con el DD1, ahora de momento hay que declarar las cuentas de hasta 50k de esta forma simple. 
Se de gente que abrio estas cuentas en SQB y las ha cerrado recientemente. Algunos ni las declararon al abrirlas ni al cerrarlas. 
No es mi caso, porque yo no espero cerrarla, no por el momento ni esta en perspectiva.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fachu (6 Dic 2014)

*Ayuda*

Quiero saber como abroie una cuenra en usd en swissquote , porque to abri una cuenta en chf , pero no me da la opcion para abrirla en dolares .


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Dic 2014)

fachu dijo:


> Quiero saber como abroie una cuenra en usd en swissquote , porque to abri una cuenta en chf , pero no me da la opcion para abrirla en dolares .




En la seccion de CHANGE miras la opcion de cambiar euros a dolares. Una vez hecho se te abre la cuenta en dolares Usa automaticamente. No te cobran nada pero la comision ya se la llevan con el tipo de cambio que te aplican (mas o menos del 0.5 %).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Dic 2014)

Creo y corrijanme si no estoy en lo cierto que swissquote ya no abre cuentas a ciudadanos de España.Es eso verdad? Alguien puede corroborarlo?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Riemann (7 Dic 2014)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Creo y corrijanme si no estoy en lo cierto que swissquote ya no abre cuentas a ciudadanos de España.Es eso verdad? Alguien puede corroborarlo?
> Pozdrawiam.



Swissquote abre cuentas sin problemas. Quien no las abre es ING Luxemburgo


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Dic 2014)

Riemann dijo:


> Swissquote abre cuentas sin problemas. Quien no las abre es ING Luxemburgo



O.K Riemann, gracias!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (15 Ene 2015)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Conmoción en los mercados: Suiza pone fin al tipo de cambio máximo del franco - elEconomista.es
> 
> Significa esto que nos van a quitar dinero por tener nuestros leurillos en una saving account????
> Si es así, qué procedimiento hay que seguir para cancelar la cuenta????
> ...



Me sumo a la petición.

Precisamente tengo la cuenta operativa desde esta misma mañana, ya es mala suerte


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2015)

Qué batacazo.... ::


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Ene 2015)

Yo me he conectado hoy y siguen con el 0,20 para la savings en euros no creo que swissquote haga nada recomendais pasar algo de la savings a us dolar pagan 0.75 alli


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Ene 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En la seccion de CHANGE miras la opcion de cambiar euros a dolares. Una vez hecho se te abre la cuenta en dolares Usa automaticamente. No te cobran nada pero la comision ya se la llevan con el tipo de cambio que te aplican (mas o menos del 0.5 %).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Esa cantidad de comision es sobre los euros que cambias?


----------



## angek (16 Ene 2015)

Estee, yo creo que lo suyo es, si tenéis CHF, quedarse con ellos.


----------



## maragold (16 Ene 2015)

No sé por qué me ha venido a la cabeza el pringao aquel que pretendía reirse de la gente que tuvo la prudente idea de proteger parte de sus ahorros en francos suizos... :X

(sí, llamadme resultadista, pero es que estaba cantado que tarde o temprano acabaría pasando)


----------



## mecaweto (16 Ene 2015)

Vamos, a ver el Banco Nacional de Suiza (equivalente al Banco Central Europeo) ha bajado sus tipos de interés en depósitos del -0,25 al -0,75%. Ya llevaba tiempo con tipos negativos y eso no ha hecho que SQB cobre intereses negativos en la Savings Accounts. Tened en cuenta que en el BNS realizan sus depósitos otros Bancos, no simples ciudadanos. Esa decisión es simplemente un revulsivo para que no tengan el dinero depositado y lo muevan, prestando o invirtiendo.

El Banco Central Europeo también ha tenido tipos negativos desde junio, un modesto -0.1%, y eso no ha provocado tipos negativos en los depósitos ofrecidos a los ciudadanos de la UE.

Lo que si es de esperar es que quizá SQB baje aún mas el tipo de interés que ofrece. Realmente siempre ha sido ridículo, pero lo gracioso es que la mayoría de los tipos ofrecidos en España ahora mismo son similares. Ya sabemos que la cuenta en SQB no se tiene por el jugoso interés que ofrece.

Las turbulencias no se han debido tanto a esa bajada como al descuelgue del CHF del Euro. Por cierto, mi enhorabuena a aquellos que convirtieron en su día a CHF, han ganado un 17% en unas horas, y si la semana que viene el BCE se pone a imprimir dinero como un loco para comprar deuda la cosa se afianzará en el nuevo tipo de cambio.


----------



## chema1970 (17 Ene 2015)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Muchas gracias mecaweto por la aclaración, te envío un abrazo virtual y heterosexual.



Mas inquietante que el tipo de interes que al fin y al cabo no es casi nada, es que sea un trader, ha provisionado 25 m€, es decir que los ha perdido, yo sinceramente estoy con el estómago apretado, pero casi q me fio mas de este que de los bancos españoles...


----------



## vigobay (18 Ene 2015)

Me autocito de una entrada del año 2012 en la que advertía sobre los riesgos de Swisquote por su exposición a los derivados.



vigobay dijo:


> Hay otra cosa que no me gusta de Swissquote y de Saxobank principalmente y es que como se dedican al trading están más expuestos al tema de la burbuja de derivados que acabará explotando algún día y mandará al carajo un 50% de la pasta mundial en un plis-plas. La burbuja de derivados es la madre de todas las burbujas.
> 
> Lo de siempre, no metas todos los eggs in the same basket.



Para el que quiera buscarlo es el post #1084 de este hilo. Dicho esto yo trataría de salirme lo antes posible y ojalá os lo permitan


----------



## chema1970 (18 Ene 2015)

Ante todo mucha calma, por ahora Nada, pero lo de todos los huevos en la misma cesta siempre evitarlo...

---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 17:29 ----------

Segun esta opinion Es solvente, a saber...Preguntaba Sacacorchos sobre la solvencia de Swissquote a la vista de su último informe financiero anual de 2013 http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2013_e.pdf y del primer semestre de 2014 http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_H1_2014_e.pdf
Sobre los depósitos en el banco central, es equivalente a dinero en efectivo en francos suizos (aunque no esté impreso y sea un apunte electrónico).
Por otra parte, sobre el resto de préstamos (informe anual 2013 http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2013_e.pdf página 56) es deuda corporativa, en general parece solvente.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ene 2015)

*Me parto de risa! *

Los swuisqueteros que iban a evitar el corralito español.
Los que renunciaron a jugosos 5% que habñia en España por llevar el dinero a esta mierdabanco y se corrían con cambiar sus euros a francos suizos soñando que eran los mas listos...

Pues resulta que os habéis buscado el corralito vosotros y no sois los mas listos soys los mas tontos.

Ya os lo dije y me acusasteis por vuestra ignorancia. Ahora os jodés!.

Os recuerdo la primera regla de oro que ya os dije:

"El peor amigo del dinero es el miedo" :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::


PDT: ale, a coger un avión a suiza e ir pensando en montar una plataforma de acojonados autoacorralados ::


----------



## maragold (20 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Me parto de risa! *
> 
> Los swuisqueteros que iban a evitar el corralito español.
> Los que renunciaron a jugosos 5% que habñia en España por llevar el dinero a esta mierdabanco y se corrían con cambiar sus euros a francos suizos soñando que eran los mas listos...
> ...



Qué, jodido por no haber tenido CHF antes de la decisión del SNB, eh!?!? ::

Nada, tú tranquilito con tus papelitos de colores. Esto va p'arriba!!! :bla:


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ene 2015)

que viene el corralito deciían... :XX:

el corralito os le han dado por el culete bien a los swuistero.:XX:



Tomar corralito! ::


----------



## PsychoMonk (20 Ene 2015)

¿Es que os estan poniendo pegas para repatriar el dinero?


----------



## chema1970 (20 Ene 2015)

*Calma*

Por ahora todo en calma...


----------



## maragold (20 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> que viene el corralito deciían... :XX:
> 
> el corralito os le han dado por el culete bien a los swuistero.:XX:
> 
> ...



Cuántos francos dices que tenías antes del subidón de la semana pasada?
Ninguno. :XX:

Ah, ya me parecía a mí. :X


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Ene 2015)

Hoy he hecho una transfer de swissquote a ing.lu y ningun problema ahora tienen a 3 meses un 1,25 bruto para dinero nuevo mejor que el 0,20 de swissquote no se todo estas movidan dan yuyu


----------



## nekcab (21 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> que viene el corralito deciían... :XX:
> 
> el corralito os le han dado por el culete bien a los swuistero.:XX:
> 
> ...



Anda euroburbujarra, no te me hagas ahora el machito, que bien que todos tuvimos que lamentar el olor a caquita en tus calzoncillos cuando pasó lo de Chipre... y bien q reculaste entonces....

Menos lobos caperucita...


----------



## PsychoMonk (21 Ene 2015)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Hoy he hecho una transfer de swissquote a ing.lu y ningun problema ahora tienen a 3 meses un 1,25 bruto para dinero nuevo mejor que el 0,20 de swissquote no se todo estas movidan dan yuyu




¿Cómo abriste la cuenta de Ing Luxemburgo?

¿Se puede sacar una tarjeta de débito en Swissquote?

Aparte de meter los intereses y retenciones en la declaración de la renta ¿Hay que notificar algo más a Hacienda?


----------



## señor eko (21 Ene 2015)

PsychoMonk dijo:


> ¿Cómo abriste la cuenta de Ing Luxemburgo?



En su día se abrio el abanico para que españoles y otros ciudadanos PIIGS pudiéramos abrirla, pero ese plazo ya ha finalizado y ahora no dejan abrirla a españoles.



PsychoMonk dijo:


> ¿Se puede sacar una tarjeta de débito en Swissquote?



No, que yo sepa.



PsychoMonk dijo:


> Aparte de meter los intereses y retenciones en la declaración de la renta ¿Hay que notificar algo más a Hacienda?



Al banco de España había que avisar en su día con el DD1 por abrir cuenta en el extranjero. Y luego a hacienda si cumplías unos requisitos.

Â¿A quiÃ©n debo informar de las cuentas en el extranjero? - Rankia


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Ene 2015)

PsychoMonk dijo:


> ¿Cómo abriste la cuenta de Ing Luxemburgo?
> 
> ¿Se puede sacar una tarjeta de débito en Swissquote?
> 
> Aparte de meter los intereses y retenciones en la declaración de la renta ¿Hay que notificar algo más a Hacienda?



Si tu dinero sobrepasa los 50000 euros debes rellenar el modelo 720 en hacienda el resto sr.eko te ha informado bien


----------



## maragold (22 Ene 2015)

El día que haya un corralito de Francos Suizos, el menor de tus problemas va a ser lo que tengas depositado en SwissQuote o en cualquier otro banco suizo... :cook:


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Corralito en Suiza! :XX:

Tus francos en SQ valen menos que los bitcoins ::

Ale! a seguir palmando pasta. mas palomitas.)


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2015)

Jim Rogers: I Predicted The Swiss Franc Shocker - Business Insider


----------



## maragold (22 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Corralito en Suiza! :XX:
> 
> Tus francos en SQ valen menos que los bitcoins ::
> 
> Ale! a seguir palmando pasta. mas palomitas.)



Puedes seguir soltando bilis hasta el fin de tus días... :vomito:

...qué?!?, cómo van tus depósitos al 0,00000001% TAE??? :XX:

Que dice Draghi que esto va p'arriba!!! :bla:


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Jajaja 

Se revalorizan vuestros francos?

A salvo del corralito español verdad? Y el suizo? Os mola?

:-D

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 19:45 ----------

Jajaja jajaja


----------



## maragold (22 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> *Se revalorizan vuestros francos?*
> 
> ...



:8:

Eres más tonto de lo que pensaba!


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Se revalorizan vuestros francos?
> 
> ...



Tío, yo no tengo francos suizos, pero el que estuviese bien cargado ANTES del des-peg se ha forrado sin moverse del sofá. Posibilidades:

1. Quien tenía francos suizos ha ganado un 20%. Los cambia a euros y los envía a España sin ningún problema.

2. Quien tenía euros o cualquier otra moneda en suiza, no pasa nada. Se le puede quedar cara de tonto por no haber depositado en francos. Pero transfiere a España sin problema y sin perder ni un céntimo.

3. Quien no tenía dinero en Suiza, sigue como estaba.

En serio, estás haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## angek (22 Ene 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Tío, yo no tengo francos suizos, pero el que estuviese bien cargado ANTES del des-peg se ha forrado sin moverse del sofá. Posibilidades:
> 
> 1. Quien tenía francos suizos ha ganado un 20%. Los cambia a euros y los envía a España sin ningún problema.
> 
> ...



4. Aún habiendo ganado ese 20%, dejar los CHF en Suiza para afrontar el manivelazo que Draghi ha pegao hace unas horas.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2015)

Preparaos a palmar pasta. Los ricos hace mucho que sacaron el dinero de suiza y sin embargo vosotros lo mandais allí .

A disfrutar la guerra de divisas :XX:

Viva Dragui ::


----------



## señor eko (30 Ene 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Preparaos a palmar pasta. Los ricos hace mucho que sacaron el dinero de suiza y sin embargo vosotros lo mandais allí .
> 
> A disfrutar la guerra de divisas :XX:
> 
> Viva Dragui ::



Eurobujarra: attention whore castuceril.


----------



## maragold (30 Ene 2015)

El troll éste es un reconocido mamporrero de los bancuchos patrios.

Tal es así que últimamente sólo entra al foro para meter ruido y hacer el ridículo en este hilo, pretendiendo denostar a nada más y nada menos que el Franco Suizo y el sistema bancario helvético.

Difícil misión para ganar unos míseros céntimos por post. :XX:

Vamos, un ridículo permanente. :bla:

Por cierto, ha corregido bastante, pero vamos, si no lo vuelven a anclar... como ha amenazado hace poco, seguirá siendo un buen refugio en las carteras diversificadas.

Saludos


----------



## michinato (26 Feb 2015)

Buenas, yo tengo cuenta en SQ desde que se sacó la info en burbuja y bastante contento, pero ahora estoy un poco preocupado.

Todos sabeis lo que paso con el desacoplamiento del franco suizo respecto al Euro el pasado dia 16 de enero. A raiz de los movimientos tan bruscos que hubo y las fuertes subidas del CHF, hubo varios brokers muy afectados y algunos incluso quebraron.

Conociendo que en Swissquote tiene un enorme peso la parte de Forex, es logico que los que tenemos cuenta de ahorro en este banco nos preguntemos hasta donde ha podido verse afectado. Por este motivo, he estado buscando información y a continuación os la pego para ver que opinais.


La siguiente es la nota de prensa oficial del propio Swissquote: 
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_160115_e.pdf

Dice que ha provisionado 25 millones de francos suizos porque la decision del Banco Nacional Suizo ha tenido consecuencias y que muchos de sus clientes la han cagado. La nota también dice que no hay que preocuparse porque con esta provision el banco tiene un core capital del 17%, que para este año se esperan unos ingresos de 145 millones de euros y unos beneficios de 28 millones de euros antes de impuestos. (Todo esto aclaran que aun no ha sido auditado). El 3 de marzo presentan sus resultados.

No dicen nada descabellado, pero todo me parece muy diplomatico, muy suizo: doy algun dato concreto, intento tranquilizar, no miento y nadie me podra acusar de mentir, pero realmente tampoco cuentan nada que nos permita hacernos una idea de como de grande ha sido el roto. 

Lo que se sabe es que mucha gente se ha quedado con saldos negativos en Swissquote (al igual que en otras muchas plataformas). Algunos brokers han decidido perdonar los saldos negativos de sus clientes y otros no. Yo entiendo que los que menos agujero tienen son los que pueden permitirse perdonar, y los que tienen un agujero gordo tienen que reclamar e intentar recuperar todo lo posible. Swissquote esta entre los segundos, en la siguiente página se pueden ver multitud de comentarios de traders que han debido perder hasta la camisa quejandose de fallos en swissquote el dia del bombazo y pidiendo que no se les reclame la deuda que han contraido:
Are You Covered? These Brokers Forgive Negative Balance following CHF Crisis | Forex Magnates


En varias páginas se encuentra información acerca de las pérdidas sufidas por diferentes entidades: Citi (150M$), Deutsche Bank (150M$), Barclays (50M$), FXCM (unos 225M$, y le han tenido que dar una linea de 300M$ para poder salir adelante), IG Group (45M$), Saxo Bank (107M$), Interactive Brokers (120M$, pero dicen que no es nada, apenas un 2,5% de su valor, porque ellos lo valen).
Forex brokers suffer escalating losses after Swiss ditch franc cap - FT.com
Who Survived: Forex Brokers After Swiss Franc (FULL LIST) - AtoZ ForexAtoZ Forex
Saxo Bank loses up to $107m on Swiss franc trades – is chasing negative balances - Forexlive


Lo que mosquea es que Swissquote no diga todavia una cantidad concreta. Puede ser porque no la sepa, porque no quiera afectar a sus resultados del dia 3 de marzo o porque estén realmente jodidos.

¿Cuanto podria haber perdido Swissquote? y ¿Cuanto podría afrontar?

Imposible saberlo nosotros, pero podemos intentar mirar los números globales de Swissquote e intentar hacer estimaciones. En la siguiente nota de prensa de julio de 2014 dan varios datos:
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_H1_2014_e.pdf
Swissquote esperaba tener solo en Forex un volumen de aproximadamente unos 500.000 millones de $ en el segundo semestre de 2014. Esto equivaldría a un volumen de unos 2700M$ al día. De esta barbaridad de dinero ¿cuanta estaría metida en operaciones con el CHF? Hay que tener en cuenta que SQ es un broker suizo ¿Un 20% un 10%? Pongamos que solo es un 10% (270M$) y que de ese 10% solo la mitad se ha perdido. En ese caso serían unos 135M$. 
En el ultimo parrafo he entrado en muchas suposiciones, pero con lo que ha pasado ¿no da un poco de miedo el volumen de 2700 millones de dolares al día?

En los resultados de 2013 (http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2013_e.pdf) publicaban que el core capital era de 200MCHF (un 20,6%)
En la primera nota de prensa que colgué (de enero 2015) comentan que ahora disponen de un 17% de core capital tier 1, mientras que en la de julio 2014 hablaban de un 23,1% ¿Porque ha bajado tanto? 
Da igual, suponiendo que sigan estando en torno a los 200MCHF, con un roto de 100M$-200M$ estarian muy, pero que muy mal ¿no? 

¿Alguien puede afinar los calculos? ¿Cuanto sería lo máximo que podría aguantar SQ?


Mi reflexion final, estén quebrados o no, es que me acojona tremendamente que una empresilla de 500 empleados, maneje a lo largo de un año un volumen de 1 billon de dolares (billon de los españoles, no de los americanos), para al final obtener unos beneficios de tan solo 28 millones (antes de impuestos).


----------



## nekcab (26 Feb 2015)

Euroburbuja:

¿Todavía sigues con esas? Te lo dije hace unas semanas y te lo repito ahora: bien que te hiciste caquita en los pantalones cuando lo de Chipre.

Toooooonto del culo.


----------



## michinato (3 Mar 2015)

Ya ha sacado SQ los resultados de 2014:
http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_H2_2014_e.pdf

Para mi lo más interesante es lo que comentan al final, cuando hablan de las previsiones para 2015. 

Vuelven a comentar lo de los 25M que tuvieron que provisionar por los balances negativos de clientes que surgieron a raiz de la decisión del Banco Nacional Suizo de desligarse del cambio fijo del 1,20 frente al Euro. 

Esta vez si aclaran que se puede descartar cualquier aumento en esta cantidad.

Comentan también que incluso si esos 25M se consumieran por completo, el core capital permanecería en el 20%.

Las explicaciones son un poco mejores que en la anterior ocasión, y por mi parte respiro un poco más tranquilo. 

En cualquier caso sería de agradecer que ofrecieran los datos precisos de lo que han perdido. Otros brokers los dieron a los pocos dias de la debacle del cambio EUR/CHF.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Mar 2015)

Tranquilos que a vosotros esto no os va afectar... ::


Primer parte de bajas del terremoto suizo: la británica Alpari se declara insolvente - Inversión


La quiebra de varios brókers de divisas tras el movimiento del franco suizo


No tengáis todo vuestro dinero allí, llevar algo a Grecia


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2015)

qué tal está swissquote a día de hoy?
llego tarde? aún puedo abrir cuenta sin ir hasta suiza no?
Alguien lo ha hecho recientemente?

Un saludo


----------



## PsychoMonk (27 Mar 2015)

Se sigue pudiendo abrir, yo lo hice hace unas semanas.


----------



## Hugrakkir (28 Mar 2015)

michinato dijo:


> Ya ha sacado SQ los resultados de 2014:
> http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/press/press_release_H2_2014_e.pdf
> 
> Para mi lo más interesante es lo que comentan al final, cuando hablan de las previsiones para 2015.
> ...



El broker suizo Dukascopy, ya hizo en octubre del año pasado los ajustes para evitar pérdidas, porque la revalorización del franco suizo era previsible. Hay que tener en cuenta que las cuentas de forex están principalmente en dólares ( se está revalorizando), en francos suizos en caso de Swiisquote ( se ha revalorizado ) y , en menor medida en euros, de modo que el " crash" le ha afectado en menor medida, recuerdo haber leído en unos 60 millones ( no lo puedo asegurar pero buscará otra vez el dato).

De todos modos, nuestro dinero , tanto en banca como en forex está garantizado por el estado suizo, que al menos, es un estado serio a diferencia de otros.


----------



## dac1 (30 Mar 2015)

Ahora tambien puedes tener cuenta en libras esterlinas al 0.75 por ciento hasta 50000 como dolares USA creeis que puede ser interesante opcion??que cambio suele aplicar el banco??


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Mar 2015)

dac1 dijo:


> Ahora tambien puedes tener cuenta en libras esterlinas al 0.75 por ciento hasta 50000 como dolares USA creeis que puede ser interesante opcion??que cambio suele aplicar el banco??



Sí, aqui tienes amiguetes con la pasta en francos y dolares por una pequeña comision.

Me encanta este hilo, aqui están concentrados los mas listos de euroburbuja, los mejores inversores, los que se han salvadado de no se que corralito. ::


----------



## sonykus (1 Abr 2015)

*Tipo de cambio*



dac1 dijo:


> Ahora tambien puedes tener cuenta en libras esterlinas al 0.75 por ciento hasta 50000 como dolares USA creeis que puede ser interesante opcion??que cambio suele aplicar el banco??



Gracias por la información 

*Hago un copy-paste de los tipos de interés:*

Interest rate
0 - 50'000 50'000.01 - 100'000	> 100'000
CHF	Base rate 0.10% 0.05% 1	0.00% 2
Effective interest rate	0.1014% p.a.	0.0507% p.a.	0.0000% p.a.

EUR	Base rate 0.10%	0.05% 1	0.00% 2
Effective interest rate	0.1014 % p.a.	0.0507% p.a.	0.0000% p.a.

USD	Base rate 0.75%	0.50% 1	0.05% 2
Effective interest rate	0.7631% p.a.	0.5081% p.a.	0.0507% p.a.

GBP	Base rate 0.75%	0.50% 1	0.05% 2
Effective interest rate	0.7631%	0.5081%	0.0507%

*El cambio que ofrecían a día de hoy:*

De EUR a USD = 1.0704
De EUR a CHF = 1.0374
De EUR a GBP = 0.7180

Puede ser interesante, habría que estudiar el mejor momento para hacer el cambio. 

Un saludo.


----------



## dac1 (2 Abr 2015)

Como obtienes los cambios ofrecidos en la web de swissquote antes de cambiar de divisa?


----------



## sonykus (2 Abr 2015)

dac1 dijo:


> Como obtienes los cambios ofrecidos en la web de swissquote antes de cambiar de divisa?



En la pestaña de "change" eliges la divisa que quieres cambiar, te saldrá un cuadro con el tipo de cambio y el total cambiado a la nueva divisa, tienes 30 segundos para aceptarlo o cancelarlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Abr 2015)

¿ que comisión cobran por realizar el cambio de divisa ?

Gracias


----------



## sonykus (2 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ que comisión cobran por realizar el cambio de divisa ?
> 
> Gracias



En la cuenta de ahorros (savings account) no te cobran ninguna comisión por realizar la conversión. Ya se llevan la diferencia en el spread, hace unos meses recuerdo que rondaba los 70 pips para el dólar, aún así es uno de los más competitivos que he encontrado para este tipo de cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Garbatella (3 Abr 2015)

Pero vamos a ver... ¿estáis pillados con el tema del Franco finalmente o no? Yo tenía interés en abrir cuenta, pero después de cosas como esta te dan que pensar.

Por cierto, ¿mínimo importe para la cuenta de ahorros?


----------



## sonykus (4 Abr 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... ¿estáis pillados con el tema del Franco finalmente o no? Yo tenía interés en abrir cuenta, pero después de cosas como esta te dan que pensar.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿mínimo importe para la cuenta de ahorros?



Para la cuenta de ahorros no hay importe mínimo, la puedes abrir con zero euros. No hay comisiones de mantenimiento ni de inactividad ni de cambio de divisa ni para recibir transferencias. La única comisión que hay es para emitir transferencias (2€ o 2$ o el equivalente en la moneda que emitas la transfer), además sólo puede ser a una cuenta que esté a tu nombre. Hay productos de inversión que llevan comisión pero ya te lo especifica antes de contratarlos en la sección de "fiduciary investments".

Te habrías "quedado pillado" en caso de que tuvieras abierta una posición larga en el cruce XXX/CHF con el broker ya que tras la noticia del BNS se desplomó y aunque tuvieras el "stop loss" no había suficiente liquidez de compradores para hacer de contra-partida por lo que muchas cuentas se quedaron en negativo.

Por lo demás no corres más riesgo que el devaluar-revaluar tu dinero si vas cambiando de divisa en tu cuenta de ahorros. 

Un saludo


----------



## pupus (5 Abr 2015)

Acuerdo entre los Reds del Manchester United y Swissquote en tema de patrocinio

Reds announce global Swissquote partnership - Official Manchester United Website


----------



## dac1 (7 Abr 2015)

sabeis como se obtiene el fiscal statement para el IRPF en la web de swissquote este año no consigo encontrarlo o ya no lo hacen???


----------



## sonykus (7 Abr 2015)

dac1 dijo:


> sabeis como se obtiene el fiscal statement para el IRPF en la web de swissquote este año no consigo encontrarlo o ya no lo hacen???



Lo mandaron en enero o febrero, lo tienes en PDF en el apartado de mensajes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hugrakkir (7 Abr 2015)

dac1 dijo:


> sabeis como se obtiene el fiscal statement para el IRPF en la web de swissquote este año no consigo encontrarlo o ya no lo hacen???



para qué lo quieres?? No hay doble imposición. Si allí te han descontado la parte de impuestos de tus intereses, aquí no tienes que volver a declararlos.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Abr 2015)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Los que tenemos cuentas en bancos extranjeros dentro de Europa y pagamos impuestos en el país donde tenemos la cuenta, y hemos rechazado secreto bancario, tenemos que declararlo también y pagar impuestos dos veces, una allí y otra aquí, a pesar de los acuerdos que evitan la doble imposición???? Pregunto desde la más absoluta de las ignorancias.
> Gracias.
> 
> P.D. los intereses son ridículos, estamos hablando de menos de 30 euros descontando ya los impuestos pagados en el país donde tengo la cuenta, y por supuesto, la cuenta es muy inferior a 50.000 euros.



Te respondo con mensajes anteriores:



mecaweto dijo:


> Buenas, os cuento como lo he hecho yo.
> 
> Supongamos que he tenido 100 euros de intereses a lo largo de 2012. 35 euros han sido retenidos por la Hacienda suiza y 65 euros han sido ingresados en mi cuenta de SQB. Esa información la saco del documento "Managed Account Evaluation" que me enviaron a mi buzón con fecha 20-01-2013.
> 
> ...



Sobre la doble imposición:



> No es asi, conforero. En Suiza te retienen un 35% de los intereses, en España deberías tributar un 21%, pero como entre España y Suiza hay convenio para evitar la doble imposición... no tributas nada. Simplemente en la declaración de la renta declaras los intereses brutos de Suiza, lo retenido alli y te deduces eso por doble imposición. En resumen, no tributas nada por ello. Si buscas mensajes míos del año pasado en este mismo hilo verás como se rellenan las casillas para hacerlo.
> 
> Luego, por otro lado, si España la tributación es del 21% y en Suiza la retención es del 35% parece ser que hay alguna manera de conseguir que la Hacienda suiza te reembolse ese 35-21=14% retenido de más, pero parece complicado. Yo llegué a pedir los formularios a la hacienda federal y me llegaron, pero me parecían tan enrevesados de rellenar (y eso que venían en español, eficacia suiza) que pensé que no merecía la pena el esfuerzo.


----------



## michinato (13 Abr 2015)

mecaweto dijo:


> Te respondo con mensajes anteriores:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre la doble imposición:



Todo lo que comentan los mensajes anteriores entiendo que es si has renunciado al secreto bancario, en ese caso, te puedes aprovechar del convenio contra la doble imposición y asumir que el 21% del 35% se lo ha traspasado la hacienda suiza a la española.

Sin embargo, si no has renunciado al secreto bancario, la hacienda suiza no va a darle a la española nada de lo que te ha recaudado, por lo que si quieres hacer las cosas legalmente en España tendriamos que declarar los 100€ como rendimientos del capital y pagar el % que te corresponda para la renta del 2014 (el 21% en el ejemplo anterior).

Has pagado 2 veces por el mismo importe, pero estamos hablando de cantidades que son bastante bajas, y en realidad, para la mayoría, el objetivo de tener una cuenta en SQ no son los intereses.

Si no es como digo, por favor, que alguien lo explique.


----------



## Humim (13 Abr 2015)

me rio de la gente de este hilo que ponia sus ahorros en entidades de otros paises..


----------



## Komet (27 Abr 2015)

Hola a todos,

Mi caso es el de uno de los 6000 clientes de Interdin que han visto su saldo bloqueado y operativa cancelada por la "brillante" gestión de los mangantes que nos gobiernan... independientemente de como se solucione este tema, para mi el daño está hecho y mi desconfianza hacia las instituciones de supervisión y control pagadas con el dinero de mis impuestos no tiene arreglo posible... por esta razón estoy valorando distintas posibilidades para continuar mi operativa en un broker extranjero. Mi primera opción sería Interactive Brokers, pero no termino de verlo del todo claro y me he acordado de haberle echado algún vistazo a este hilo hace algún tiempo... 

En concreto estaría interesado en operar con opciones y futuros MEFF y EUREX. Hay alguien por aquí que trabaje estos instrumentos en Swissquote y que me pueda dar alguna opinión que me sirva de referencia???

No me he podido leer este hilo entero porque es demasiado largo, así que pido disculpas si estoy preguntado algo tratado previamente....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Abr 2015)

Komet, no creo que prácticamente nadie de los que hemos participado en este hilo tenga interés en el casino del forex, el origen de este hilo fué precisamente el asegurar una parte de los ahorros fuera de esta república bananera, que algunos hayamos ganado algo al haberlos pasado a USD o CHF es circunstancial, no era el objetivo.


----------



## Komet (27 Abr 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta Estudiante... en realidad mas que forex yo estoy interesado en opciones y futuros... según veo en su página no son solo banco sino también bróker y no solo de forex.... y aunque algunos veáis estos temas como un casino, también es necesario una cierta seguridad jurídica que impida situaciones como las que estamos viviendo los clientes de Interdin con saldo bloqueado y CNMV, BDE, FOGAIN y FGD pasándose la pelota unos a otros.


----------



## vicenmadrid (12 May 2015)

Hola Komet,

yo he utilizado Swissquote e Interactive Brokers. Para los productos que dices, me inclino más por IB. Por cierto, si te decides por operar en Forex con Swissquote, ten en cuenta que hay dos plataformas distintas, una que opera en Londres (Swissquote Ltd. y que es "heredera" del antiguo MIG Bank), y la otra Swissquote Bank. Son del mismo grupo pero operan independientemente.

Un saludo,


----------



## euroburbuja (16 May 2015)

Humim dijo:


> me rio de la gente de este hilo que ponia sus ahorros en entidades de otros paises..



JAJA 

Se vuelven locos moviendo el dinero de aquí allí, con hacienda, viajes a suiza y todo para qué? 

unicamente han perdido rentabilidad, han ganado dolores de cabeza y complicaciones. Hace poco salió uno que le sancionaron por tener su cuenta en suiza y no tenerlo debidamente tributado en España.

Y no nos olvidemos de los mas miedosos que dieron el botonazo y cambiaron de divisa y al volver a cambiar a euros cuando les hacía falta la pasta les pegaron otra mordida, porque como estamos en Europa la moneda es el euro. 


Yo me parto :XX:

Que llegáis tarde, que no os enteráis de la movida, que los ricos ya no llevan su dinero a suiza desde hace tiempo. La amnistía fiscal que se hizo en España fue para facilitar que los ricos Españoles trajeran su dinero a España y vosotros empeñados en llevarlo. :abajo:
¿Tenéis vosotros mas visión que los "ricos" o amiguetes de la casta?
Ya que no tenéis ni puta idea ni información privilegiada, al menos prestad atención a lo que hacen los que si la tienen. Pero no, ello entran a burbuja info leen a 4 perroflautas y se dejan llevar. :XX:


----------



## Hugrakkir (16 May 2015)

Una de las pocas ventajas que para España tiene la UE es la libertad de movimiento del capital. Te llevas tu dinero adonde te da la gana, adonde te dan más seguridad de que no te lo van a quitar, adonde tienen más seguridad legal.

Muchos países de Europa tienen esa seguridad, entre ellos Suiza, solamente tienes obligación de declararlo ( modelo 720 ) en España. Lo declaras y punto.

Los datos reales es que cada vez más los españoles sacan su dinero de España. Es mentira que " los ricos " vuelvan a traerlo. Lo que tienen es que declararlo.

En Suiza, UK, Luxemburgo... si el Estado te garantiza hasta 100.00 euros por depositante en caso de que el banco quebrase ( cosa difícil porque tienen un mayor control que en España, pero no imposible), el Estado cumple. 

En España , por Real Decreto , noviembre de 2011, el estado te garantiza en teoría 100.000 euros, pero te puede hacer una quita y darte el resto en otros instrumentos de pago, ejemplo, bonos a 10 años. O sea que si tenía 100.000 euros , te quita un 10% , y por los 90.000 restantes te dan bonos a 10 años a 1 % ( un ejemplo). ¡ Toda una hazaña !.

Lo que la gente olvida, es que no son clientes del banco X, son acreedores.
Si depositas 100.000 euros en un banco , el banco te debe 100.00 euros, si el banco X quiebra, en España, olvídate de tu dinero... ad kalendas Graecas.

En las republicas o en las monarquías bananeras la gente que somos pobres cada vez seremos más pobres, los ricos o la clase media mantiene lo imprescindible de dinero en sus países, y el resto adonde le dan más seguridad jurídica. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Jun 2015)

mecaweto dijo:


> Te respondo con mensajes anteriores:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre la doble imposición:



No se entiende bien. 

Yo lo tengo peor aún porque tengo la cuenta en varias divisas, y el desglose de intereses y retenciones me lo hacen en las diferentes divisas que uso. 

Con todo, arreglo y paso a euros (aproximadamente, no sé con qué fecha debería aplicar el tipo de cambio) y supongamos que tengo 500 € de intereses 175 € de retenciones. 

Debo pasar de los intereses netos (325) ?. O puedo además deducirme los 175 € retenidos?. O debo declarar los 325 netos como beneficio según me dice el gestor?

Gracias,


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Jun 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No se entiende bien.
> 
> Yo lo tengo peor aún porque tengo la cuenta en varias divisas, y el desglose de intereses y retenciones me lo hacen en las diferentes divisas que uso.
> 
> ...



Eres un claro ejemplo de alguien que le va a perder bastante pasta por llevar dinero a Suiza. No olvide dar las gracias a tus compis y sigue asesorándote en el foro con ellos  

Hay gente que no aprende... ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No se entiende bien.
> 
> Yo lo tengo peor aún porque tengo la cuenta en varias divisas, y el desglose de intereses y retenciones me lo hacen en las diferentes divisas que uso.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que hago es tirar siempre hacia el lado mas seguro: me olvido de la retencion Suiza, declaro los intereses netos y asumo que pago tambien a España, al fin y al cabo no lleve la pasta ahi por los intereses. Olvidate de deducirte la retencion suiza, son ganas de meterte en jaleos.

Sobre la fecha de cotizaciones, a principios de enero el BOE publica los cambios oficiales entre divisas aplicables al año anterior.


----------



## michinato (18 Jun 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No se entiende bien.
> 
> Yo lo tengo peor aún porque tengo la cuenta en varias divisas, y el desglose de intereses y retenciones me lo hacen en las diferentes divisas que uso.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que habría que aplicar el cambio en las fechas en las que te dieron los intereses. Si te dan intereses mensuales el dia 5 de cada mes, ir viendo el cambio que habia ese día y calcular a cuantos € corresponden los intereses que te dieron.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo lo que hago es tirar siempre hacia el lado mas seguro: me olvido de la retencion Suiza, declaro los intereses netos y asumo que pago tambien a España, al fin y al cabo no lleve la pasta ahi por los intereses. Olvidate de deducirte la retencion suiza, son ganas de meterte en jaleos.
> 
> Sobre la fecha de cotizaciones, a principios de enero el BOE publica los cambios oficiales entre divisas aplicables al año anterior.



Segun tengo entendido, creo que siempre hay que declarar los intereses brutos. 

Luego dependiendo si has decidido no conservar el secreto bancario y que SQ comparta la informacion con la hacienda española podras rellenar la casilla del convenio contra la doble imposición y recuperar la parte que te retuvieron en Suiza. 

Si has decidido conservar el secreto bancario no puedes recuperar lo que te retuvo la hacienda suiza (vas a pagar 2 veces, aqui y alli).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Jun 2015)

michinato dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido, creo que siempre hay que declarar los intereses brutos.
> 
> Luego dependiendo si has decidido no conservar el secreto bancario y que SQ comparta la informacion con la hacienda española podras rellenar la casilla del convenio contra la doble imposición y recuperar la parte que te retuvieron en Suiza.
> 
> Si has decidido conservar el secreto bancario no puedes recuperar lo que te retuvo la hacienda suiza (vas a pagar 2 veces, aqui y alli).



Cierto, me confundí al escribir, como te digo tiro siempre para el lado mas seguro, eso es: declarar los intereses integros y dejar que los dos gobiernos me roben su parte. Y paso de reclamar la doble imposición, que esto es como solicitar la devolución del IVA como autónomo cuando te sale positivo: todos los gestores te aconsejan que lo dejes para el año proximo, que a Hacienda no gusta los que les piden dinero.


----------



## angek (18 Jun 2015)

Por cierto, capullo de mí, no he declarado nada de los intereses que me da Swissquote. 

Como ya rellené el DD1, y como es tan poco...

¿Sabéis si Montoro o el siguiente meapilas que venga me puede empalar por unos miserables céntimos?


----------



## ProfePaco (19 Jun 2015)

angek dijo:


> Por cierto, capullo de mí, no he declarado nada de los intereses que me da Swissquote.
> 
> Como ya rellené el DD1, y como es tan poco...
> 
> ¿Sabéis si Montoro o el siguiente meapilas que venga me puede empalar por unos miserables céntimos?




a mí también se me olvidó. 

La verdad no creo que pase nada.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Jun 2015)

ProfePaco dijo:


> a mí también se me olvidó.
> 
> La verdad no creo que pase nada.




Nada, tu tranquilo que el estado español no tiene ningún interés recaudatorio y menos a ciudadanos ejemplares como vosotros. Si fuerais algún ricachon... :XX::XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Jun 2015)

Hombre, con los intereses que dan aqui y alla, claro que es poco, pero en todos los bancos. 
En mi borrador aparecen los de ING y otro banco, y tambien otro de mi mujer. 
En cambio no sale nada de SQB y hace 4 o 5 años que lo declaro.
Como a mi me arrean fuerte con los impuestos (pago mas de 30k de IRPF), pues no me da la gana de pagar el doble por lo de SQB, de forma que este año me he deducido lo parte de lo retenido allí. Quizas no sea lo mas inteligente, pero la indignacion ya es muy grande. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2015)

Efectivamente, fué contigo donde hice la 1ª vez bien la declaración:



mecaweto dijo:


> "...
> 
> *a la casilla 22 y a los "Ingresos íntegros" les sumo esos 100 euros. Eso hace que mis bases imponibles y liquidables del ahorro suban 100 euros. Si se me aplica un gravamen del 21% (por tener una base inferior a 6000 euros), la cuota correspondiente a la base liquidable del ahorro se incrementa 21 euros* (suma de las casillas 696 y 738), asi como la cuota liquida incrementada total (casilla 732). Esos son los 21 euros que tengo que pagar por haber ganado 100 en intereses de la cuenta.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidó... Se declara tanto como si fuera una cuenta:
A) española, pero considerando la retención española
B) extranjera (especif.retención íntegra), PEERO no olvidando que realm.se trata de:

"opción 2-Otras rentas distintas de las anteriores".​
Eso último fué mi error, le indicaba al progr.PADRE que eran ingresos provenientes de un negocio... y claro, saltaba indicando que en el apartado "Rendim.trabajo o activ.económ.en estimación directa" nada había rellenado.

Muchas gracias Mecaweto, me salvaste la 1ª vez hace años... y con ésta: una 2ª.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Jun 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Efectivamente, fué contigo donde hice la 1ª vez bien la declaración:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajaja montoro se va a poner cachondo jajaja


----------



## nekcab (23 Jun 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Jajaja montoro se va a poner cachondo jajaja



¡¡¡Pues claro, coño!!! ¿No ves que el Gobierno está encantado de que la peña emigre? Se le pone dura ver que sus ciudadanos van preparándose las maletas...


----------



## Kenpachi (24 Jun 2015)

Bueno, Tengo un IPF que termina despues del verano y he estado revisando online las opciones para contratar otro. Visto el panorama con prácticamente interés negativo -por debajo de la inflación- no creo que compense tener el dinero en España. 

Si ademas sumamos el riesgo de que PSOEMOS gobierne y que les de por hacer cualquier barrabasada al estilo chipriota cuando vean que no hay dinero ni para los gastos corrientes mucho menos para cumplir todo lo estan prometiendo.

Bueno que me enredo, alguno puede poner un resumen con las condiciones actualizadas de SwissQuote para abrir una cuenta allí. A ser posible de manera totalmente legal y transparente para el BdE.


----------



## Hugrakkir (24 Jun 2015)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Bueno, Tengo un IPF que termina despues del verano y he estado revisando online las opciones para contratar otro. Visto el panorama con prácticamente interés negativo -por debajo de la inflación- no creo que compense tener el dinero en España.
> 
> Si ademas sumamos el riesgo de que PSOEMOS gobierne y que les de por hacer cualquier barrabasada al estilo chipriota cuando vean que no hay dinero ni para los gastos corrientes mucho menos para cumplir todo lo estan prometiendo.
> 
> Bueno que me enredo, alguno puede poner un resumen con las condiciones actualizadas de SwissQuote para abrir una cuenta allí. A ser posible de manera totalmente legal y transparente para el BdE.



tómate tu tiempo en leer este post desde el comienzo y te vas haciendo una idea

ademas vete a 404 Not Found 

SWISSQUOTE, LEADER SUISSE DU TRADING ONLINE


elige el idioma


----------



## bronx5 (2 Jul 2015)

Tengo una cuenta en SWISSQUOTE en la que soy cotitular con otra persona y ahora me gustaría abrir otra cuenta con otra persona distinta a la anterior como autorizado, ¿alguien lo ha hecho? Gracias de antemano. 

PD: He planteado la misma cuestión en el hilo de ING LUX ya que quiero hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Jul 2015)

bronx5 dijo:


> Tengo una cuenta en SWISSQUOTE en la que soy cotitular con otra persona y ahora me gustaría abrir otra cuenta con otra persona distinta a la anterior como autorizado, ¿alguien lo ha hecho? Gracias de antemano.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: He planteado la misma cuestión en el hilo de ING LUX ya que quiero hacer lo mismo.




Yo no, pero supongo que no hay ningun problema, lo mismo que si lo haces en una entidad con sede en España. 

Pero claro, a efectos fiscales y demas, para ti te suma lo de ambas cuentas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIDAS (11 Jul 2015)

Preguntas sobre Swissquote:

Emiten VISAS de débito al menos para sacar del cajero? Es que si hay corralito de nada te sirve tener el dinero fuera si no lo puedes tocar de algún modo.....


Y se pueden enviar/recibir transferencias a/de terceros ( No al mismo nombre al que esta abierta la cuenta, vamos) como en un banco normal ? o es tipo cuenta de broker que solo te permite enviar o recibir a ti mismo ?


----------



## euroburbuja (11 Jul 2015)

Mas palomitas


----------



## señor eko (11 Jul 2015)

¿Palomitas? ¿Por qué? ¿Estas viendo una de tus innumerables películas zoofilícas gays?


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2015)

Una pregunta así a bote pronto...
¿cuanto % os estan pagando los helveticos a los que teneis el dinero allí? Si es que os dan algo....













escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## dac1 (16 Jul 2015)

a los que teneis cuenta el banco os ha enviado el mail que envía cada año para imprimir la nueva tarjeta con las claves de acceso suelen enviarlo por estas fechas pero a mi no me ha llegado nada alguno sabe algo??


----------



## sonykus (16 Jul 2015)

dac1 dijo:


> a los que teneis cuenta el banco os ha enviado el mail que envía cada año para imprimir la nueva tarjeta con las claves de acceso suelen enviarlo por estas fechas pero a mi no me ha llegado nada alguno sabe algo??



No me han mandado mail pero en la página de inicio después de hacer el login me lo decía, ya la imprimí, mira tb en la sección de notificaciones.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2015)

también podeis abrir cuenta en el ABN Amro de Holanda, eso si, piden 10.000 € y hay que tenerla abierta minimo 2 años...y se puede hacer online....

https://www.abnamro.nl/en/personal/index.html


Aquí en Rankia, lo comentan...


Cuentas y DepÃ³sitos en el extranjero para no residentes (60/61) - Rankia


----------



## Juan Garcia (1 Ago 2015)

:´( Perdonar mi inocencia, tenéis descuento en bueling o como llevo el material allí. :´(


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Ago 2015)

Juan Garcia dijo:


> :´( Perdonar mi inocencia, tenéis descuento en bueling o como llevo el material allí. :´(




Preguntalo en tu banco (Bankia, Santander, BBVA) que te lo explicaran con todo detalle. 

Intereses en SQB?. La mayoria de los que abrieron cuenta allí no lo hicieron por los intereses mas o menos favorables. Pero creo que dan el 0.75 % si tienes la cuenta en dolares, 0.5 % en euros y 0.25 % en CHF. Ahora tambien puedes abrir cuenta en libras esterlinas. 

Tienen fondos de inversion múltiples si quieres sacar mas rentabilidad. O puedes abrir una cuenta de trading. 

Lo que llama mas el interes es que no me han cobrado un puto centimo en comisiones ni manganterias en varios años. 

Eso si, para las transferencias de SQB a otras cuentas tuyas te cobran 2 francos suizos sea la cantidad que sea. Lo mismo para un par de miles que para 100.000 euros. 

Dejan abrir cuentas sin minimos ni maximos, no te marean ni te quieren dar prestamos o que les traigas tu plan de pensiones ni te prometen lavavajillas o televisores si pones un deposito a plazo fijo, ni te ofrecen Seguros de vida o accidentes ni nada de nada. Ni un reloj suizo te ofrecen por tu dinero. 

Y por si fuera poco, te dejan elegir entre secreto bancario (dar pol saco a Montoro) o que te de Montoro a ti (en regimen de transparencia fiscal). En el segundo caso, de lo que ellos te retienen, abonan lo correspondiente a Hacienda Españññola que hace mutis por el foro. 

Joder, si no tienes cuenta en SQB, o eres Euroburbuja o no habras conocido nunca como seria un banco como Dios manda. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dac1 (5 Ago 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Preguntalo en tu banco (Bankia, Santander, BBVA) que te lo explicaran con todo detalle.
> 
> Intereses en SQB?. La mayoria de los que abrieron cuenta allí no lo hicieron por los intereses mas o menos favorables. Pero creo que dan el 0.75 % si tienes la cuenta en dolares, 0.5 % en euros y 0.25 % en CHF. Ahora tambien puedes abrir cuenta en libras esterlinas.
> 
> ...



te corrijo en euros y francos suizos 0.10 dólares y libras 0.75


----------



## amdrd (12 Ago 2015)

*swissquote para trading y forex*

Yo abrí una cuenta swissquote hace 3 años y no la he usado.

Ahora voy a introducirme en el mundo del trading y veo que a través de swissquote pueden realizarse operaciones

¿alguien tiene experiencia con ellos? 

¿son competitivos en cuanto a comisiones , plataforma operatividad...?

Gracias


----------



## bronx5 (12 Ago 2015)

He encontrado un artículo que comenta que swissquote estuvo muy expuesto a la bajada del marco suizo por parte del banco central suizo y que le ha hecho mucho daño, a ver si va a resultar que este banco no es seguro...

The damage for Swissquote due the CHF-Tsunami ....


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Dic 2015)

bronx5 dijo:


> He encontrado un artículo que comenta que swissquote estuvo muy expuesto a la bajada del marco suizo por parte del banco central suizo y que le ha hecho mucho daño, a ver si va a resultar que este banco no es seguro...
> 
> The damage for Swissquote due the CHF-Tsunami ....



Mas palomitas! :XX:

Tranquilos, todavía podéis traeros el dinero, pero eso si, con un pequeño mordisco, comisiones lo llaman...


----------



## AtomAnt (22 Dic 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Mas palomitas! :XX:
> 
> Tranquilos, todavía podéis traeros el dinero, pero eso si, con un pequeño mordisco, comisiones lo llaman...



Traer el dinero de Suiza a Chorizolandia? Ni lo sueñes pringao.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Dic 2015)

:XX::XX:


AtomAnt dijo:


> Traer el dinero de Suiza a Chorizolandia? Ni lo sueñes pringao.



Diselo a tus compañeros de estupidez que están pagando buenas comisiones por traer sus ahorros porque al final donde vives es en España. :XX:

tranqui que tu también pasarás por el aro.Es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## damnit (24 Dic 2015)

Bueno, pues yo abrí esta cuenta hace un par de años o así (cuando abrí el hilo), y jamás me han cobrado una comisión. Eso sí no he transferido nada fuera desde allí, de momento lo tengo como backup. He juntado unos pocos ahorritos, que legítimamente no quiero que en españa estén, puesto que están ganados fuera de España. Lo que espero es que si algún día me tengo que llevar algo a Hispanistán, estos HDLGP de Hacienda no me quieran tocar las pelotas. Lo dicho, al que le interese que se la haga, vale la pena.


----------



## hazaña (28 Ene 2016)

Buenas, una semana después de abrir la cuenta me han enviado un formulario en el que entre otras cosas me preguntan por la cuenta de referencia, según he entendido debe ser la cuenta desde la que enviare y recibiré transferencias a Swissquote.

Quiere esto decir que no aceptaran transferencias hechas por terceros desde otras cuantas que no sean la de referencia?
Gracias


----------



## hazaña (1 Mar 2016)

ESTA CUENTA DE SWISSQUOTE ES UNA MIERDA

No puedes recibir transferencias de ningún otra cuenta que no sea la tuya (cuenta de referencia) así que de que vale?
Si envías dinero desde tu cuenta es espana ya no hay secreto bancario, hacienda sabrá cuanto has enviado y donde....

A cerrarla, me cago en la puta!


----------



## mecaweto (1 Mar 2016)

hazaña dijo:


> ESTA CUENTA DE SWISSQUOTE ES UNA MIERDA
> 
> No puedes recibir transferencias de ningún otra cuenta que no sea la tuya (cuenta de referencia) así que de que vale?
> Si envías dinero desde tu cuenta es espana ya no hay secreto bancario, hacienda sabrá cuanto has enviado y donde....
> ...



Saluda a los de la UDEF que te han leído y tienen tu IP, alma cándida.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Mar 2016)

hazaña dijo:


> ESTA CUENTA DE SWISSQUOTE ES UNA MIERDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso, anda que los hay idiotas!.

Que pasa?, que te pensabas que era para blanquear dinero de forma facil o algo asi?. 

Para eso no sirve, ni es el proposito de los clientes o interesados en este tipo de cuentas. 

Para lo que tu quieres, si acaso pregunta a Rato, Urdangarin, Barcenas y Florentinos. 

Los de a pie la tenemos "declarada" y a la vista, sin secreto bancario. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dac1 (2 Mar 2016)

Os parece interesante la opcion que tiene para las libras esterlinas al 0.7 de interes?? En vistas a un posible brexit??


----------



## hazaña (2 Mar 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Eso, anda que los hay idiotas!.
> 
> Que pasa?, que te pensabas que era para blanquear dinero de forma facil o algo asi?.
> 
> ...




Idiota? Eres un pedazo de subnormal enorme, que cojones hablas de blanquear dinero?
Que un tercero me haga un pago es blanquear? Sabes acaso si lo hemos ya declarado en otro país? Sabes si quiera si debemos declararlo? Eres un capullo y lo sabes.



mecaweto dijo:


> Saluda a los de la UDEF que te han leído y tienen tu IP, alma cándida.



Estoy a 9mil kilómetros, que vengan a buscarme, y que filtren bien que ademas uso un IP alternativo


----------



## Javiher (17 Mar 2016)

A algunos de los que tienen el dinero en el Swissquote, tal vez les interese tenerlo igualmente en un banco extranjero fuerte, pero con intereses, tal como el Credit Agricole frances, con depositos al 1,5% a 1 año 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...frances-ofrece-deposito-de-hasta-1-8-tae.html
En el Swissquote ya no dan practicamente intereses


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Mar 2016)

hazaña dijo:


> Idiota? Eres un pedazo de subnormal enorme, que cojones hablas de blanquear dinero?
> Que un tercero me haga un pago es blanquear? Sabes acaso si lo hemos ya declarado en otro país? Sabes si quiera si debemos declararlo? Eres un capullo y lo sabes.
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de idiota, fantasma y subnormal

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 00:42 ----------




Javiher dijo:


> A algunos de los que tienen el dinero en el Swissquote, tal vez les interese tenerlo igualmente en un banco extranjero fuerte, pero con intereses, tal como el Credit Agricole frances, con depositos al 1,5% a 1 año
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...frances-ofrece-deposito-de-hasta-1-8-tae.html
> En el Swissquote ya no dan practicamente intereses



El problema es que no creo que ese banco deje abrir cuentas a españoles. 

Y por otra parte, si bien un 1,5 % es ridiculo, igual que un 0,75 o 0,5 %, la gente con cuenta en SQB no la tienen por los intereses que pueda dar la cuenta.


----------



## Javiher (18 Mar 2016)

Dekalogo10, sí que deja abrir depósitos a españoles. Tienen una oficina de información en castellano. No hay comisiones.
Yo lo menciono porque lo he leido en otros hilos y tal vez interese a alguien de por aquí. Sé que hay mucha gente que tiene el dinero en el swissquote por seguridad y no por rentabilidad, pero tal vez, en el Credit Agricole se obtengan ambas cosas, seguridad al estar el dinero fuera de España y una rentabilidad aceptable tal y como andan hoy en día las rentabilidadaes de cuentas y depósitos.
6 meses: 1,30% TAE (1,30% TIN)
12 meses: 1,50% TAE (1,50% TIN)
24 meses: 1,70% TAE (1,70% TIN)
36 meses: 1,80% TAE (1,80% TIN


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Mar 2016)

Javiher dijo:


> Dekalogo10, sí que deja abrir depósitos a españoles. Tienen una oficina de información en castellano. No hay comisiones.
> Yo lo menciono porque lo he leido en otros hilos y tal vez interese a alguien de por aquí. Sé que hay mucha gente que tiene el dinero en el swissquote por seguridad y no por rentabilidad, pero tal vez, en el Credit Agricole se obtengan ambas cosas, seguridad al estar el dinero fuera de España y una rentabilidad aceptable tal y como andan hoy en día las rentabilidadaes de cuentas y depósitos.
> 6 meses: 1,30% TAE (1,30% TIN)
> 12 meses: 1,50% TAE (1,50% TIN)
> ...



pues no lo sabía, quizás valdria la pena enterarse. 

Si bien los intereses son una miseria, tampoco estamos nadie para tirar nada. 

Los contras, quizás, desde mi punto de vista o personal, son: 

- SQB tiene un mantenimiento de cuenta de 0,0000 euros 

- SQB es una cuenta multidivisa. Puedes tener el dinero en libras, dólares, francos suizos o euros (de momento). Personalmente yo varío la moneda según me parece, y tuve dólares desde hace la tira de tiempo cuando 1 EUR = 1,40 USD, y los vendí (o reconvertí a euros) en septiembre de 2015 (creo) a 1,23. 

Bueno, pues descontando un 1 % (que son las comisiones de entrar y salir en una divisa), cada CENTESIMA de cambio a tu favor implica un 1 % de rendimiento, aproximadamente. En mi caso, sí que me tiré 9 meses con dólares, pero de 1,40 a 1,23 me representó un 17 % de ganancias. 

Esto no es lo normal, pero puedes probar con los pequeños vaivenes de las divisas, solo requiere paciencia y un poco de orientación, no es una locura como el Forex. 

Y lo que se obtiene supera con creces cualquier interés de un depósito a plazo fijo. Eso sí, no se lo digan a Hacienda o querrá cobrar por la plusvalía 

Como contrapartida, recientemente cambié de nuevo a dolares y de repente ví que el euro se ponía alcista, tuve que vender perdiendo 2000 euros (dos mil, si). No siempre sale bien. Y sigue el euro/dolar a 1,13 ...no lo veo claro por ahora. 

-Y por último, SQB te permite invertir en sus fondos, que a diferencia de los fondos que existen en Spain no están pensados adrede para joder al cliente, son algo más normal y rentable. 

- Ya como punto final, la verdadera naturaleza de SQB es la de un banco-broker, si quieres invertir en productos de bolsa, futuros, CFDs y toda esa porquería, es un buen banco para ello. Y si eres mas conservador te coges una parte y la pones en un fondo conservador de los suyos. 

No sé si todo eso es posible en Credit Agricole. Pero aún así, lo de ser un "pais neutral" Suiza y no Francia no hace mucha gracia  

Aunque de cualquier manera, los motivos para tener dinero legal en Suiza ya no existen (según mi criterio). Los había hace unos años, pero no ahora, es mi opinión. Ya no veo factibles corralitos en España o salidas del euro, etc, etc, ni -lo que más temía yo- que se implantara un "euro del norte rico" y un "euro del sur pobre". 

Pero como los bancos de aquí son tan sumamente incompetentes y tan faltos de confianza, pues prisa por traer el dinero tampoco la tengo...antes dejaría mi dinero a un gitano que a un banco español  (al dia siguiente de que La Caixa me intentaran colocar unas preferentes fue cuando me lleve todo lo que ahí tenía a SQB). 

A ver si alguien nos cuenta lo del Credit Agricole. Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 16:08 ----------




dac1 dijo:


> Os parece interesante la opcion que tiene para las libras esterlinas al 0.7 de interes?? En vistas a un posible brexit??



Yo me he dedicado estos 4 o 5 años solo al par EUR/USD. 

Nunca, pero nunca, tuve ni francos suizos ni otra moneda (la libra la tienen hace poco relativamente). Y los que conviertieron sus euros en CHF saltaron de alegría cuando ganaron de la noche a la mañana cerca de un 20 % por la nueva relación EUR/CHF que decidió el BNS. 

Lo mismo con el brexit. El día antes de lo del franco suizo nadie supo nada. El día nates del brexit nadie va a saber nada. Y lo mismo puede salir de una manera que de otra. 

Eso, el apostar por brexit y ganador es jugársela o arriesgar. 

Personalmente veo otras opciones más seguras y rentables. Y ante la duda, abstenerse, ese dinero no era para especular, al menos en mi caso.


----------



## Barruno (28 Mar 2016)

¿que enlace/página habeis usado para abrir la cuenta?
La de savings account, buscado en google ma aparece en una dirección acabada en "ch"... y no me suena muy bien la verdad. SWISSQUOTE, LEADER SUISSE DU TRADING ONLINE
Si le das a pelo a swissquote te sale la página de Online Forex Trading - Currency Trading with a Swiss Bank | Swissquote.com - FX, pero este enlace te abre una cuenta en Forex, como parece que intuye ver ese "fx" que sale al final de la dirección.
¿a que página hay que ir?
Espero que esta gente sea seria, por que lo de "distraer" a la clientela en varias webs lo hacen demasiado bien, la verdad.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Mar 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> ¿que enlace/página habeis usado para abrir la cuenta?
> La de savings account, buscado en google ma aparece en una dirección acabada en "ch"... y no me suena muy bien la verdad. SWISSQUOTE, LEADER SUISSE DU TRADING ONLINE
> Si le das a pelo a swissquote te sale la página de Online Forex Trading - Currency Trading with a Swiss Bank | Swissquote.com - FX, pero este enlace te abre una cuenta en Forex, como parece que intuye ver ese "fx" que sale al final de la dirección.
> ¿a que página hay que ir?
> Espero que esta gente sea seria, por que lo de "distraer" a la clientela en varias webs lo hacen demasiado bien, la verdad.



Jajaja!!! Muy buena! )

Ch es Confederation Helvetique. O sea, Suiza en castellanufo. 

Como esos coches que se ven en verano con una cruz roja y CH de matricula, pues eso, son suizos. 

La cuenta típica y famosa es la Savings Account, algo asi como Libreta de Ahorros, es la cuenta normal en SQB, sin comisiones. 

La direccion del banco es -normalmente-, SWISSQUOTE, SWITZERLAND'S LEADING ONLINE BROKER y de ahi escoges la Savings Account. 

Si, SQB es un broker online, y se dedica a trading y forex, aparte la actividad de ahorro, y desde la que solo puedes invertir en divisas o en fondos de SQB. 

Para trading o forex debes abrir una cuenta diferente.


----------



## Plinkin (21 Abr 2016)

Acabo de abrir una cuenta en swissquote, y me surgen un par de dudas a ver si me podeis echar una mano.

Es cierto que no hay que informar ni a hacienda ni al banco de españa si se mantiene alli menos de 50.000 euros?
He solicitado la opcion de descargarme la documentacion, he de enviar pasaporte compulsado y contratos firmados y sera suficiente verdad?
Gracias de antemano compañeros.


----------



## chema1970 (21 Abr 2016)

Plinkin dijo:


> Acabo de abrir una cuenta en swissquote, y me surgen un par de dudas a ver si me podeis echar una mano.
> 
> Es cierto que no hay que informar ni a hacienda ni al banco de españa si se mantiene alli menos de 50.000 euros?
> He solicitado la opcion de descargarme la documentacion, he de enviar pasaporte compulsado y contratos firmados y sera suficiente verdad?
> Gracias de antemano compañeros.



Creo q si a los 50, creo q hace falta alguna prueba de residencia tmb
Saludos


----------



## Baubens (21 Abr 2016)

dac1 dijo:


> Os parece interesante la opcion que tiene para las libras esterlinas al 0.7 de interes?? En vistas a un posible brexit??



si hay brexit la libra se pone a la par con el euro y haran mas libras como cabrones. ya lo veras


----------



## pellonis (21 Abr 2016)

Plinkin dijo:


> Acabo de abrir una cuenta en swissquote, y me surgen un par de dudas a ver si me podeis echar una mano.
> 
> Es cierto que no hay que informar ni a hacienda ni al banco de españa si se mantiene alli menos de 50.000 euros?
> He solicitado la opcion de descargarme la documentacion, he de enviar pasaporte compulsado y contratos firmados y sera suficiente verdad?
> Gracias de antemano compañeros.



Al Banco de España sí que lo tienes que notificar, via documento DD1 de cada una de las tres cuentas (tres monedas). A Hacienda si tienes menos de 50.000 lereles, no.

A la segunda pregunta, supongo que sí. Salvo que en la documentación que te han mandado te requieran otra cosa.


----------



## chema1970 (21 Abr 2016)

pellonis dijo:


> Al Banco de España sí que lo tienes que notificar, via documento DD1 de cada una de las tres cuentas (tres monedas). A Hacienda si tienes menos de 50.000 lereles, no.
> 
> A la segunda pregunta, supongo que sí. Salvo que en la documentación que te han mandado te requieran otra cosa.



Pero el dd1 no está derogado?


----------



## Plinkin (21 Abr 2016)

chema1970 dijo:


> Pero el dd1 no está derogado?



El DD1 esta sustituido por el modelo ETE, que acabo de leer en la circular del banco de España lo siguiente,_ Se estará exento de presentar dicho informe ETE cuando el importe no supere el millón de euros. Pero, siendo inferior al millón de euros, ésta deberá cumplimentarse y enviarse al Banco de España a requerimiento expreso del mismo en un plazo máximo de dos meses a contar desde la fecha de solicitud.
_

Así que creo que no hay que enviar ningún papel a nadie verdad?


----------



## Plinkin (25 Abr 2016)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Yo no he enviado ningún papel a nadie y es la segunda vez que voy a hacer la declaración de la renta declarando los intereses de la cuenta de SWQ y nadie me ha requerido nada. Por supuesto no tengo más de 50.000 euros en dicha cuenta.



Enviaste fotocopia compulsada de pasaporte y contrato firmado no?


----------



## Plinkin (26 Abr 2016)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Si, y recuerdo que incluso llamé al Banco de España para informar sobre la cuenta y que tenía que hacer. Me dijeron lo que ya se ha comentado varias veces en este hilo, desde 2014 no hay que informar al BdE por cuentas en el extranjero si no son superiores a los 50.000 euros.



Lo que si he leido por ahi es que hay que enviar este formulario para que se informe a la hacienda española de tu cuenta renunciando al secreto bancario. http://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static-resources/pdf/eu_tax/eu_tax_declaration_form_e.pdf

En vez de el pasaporte seria valido el DNI compulsado en un ayuntamiento?
Del contrato me vienen dos copias, hay que enviar las dos o solo una de ellas?
Gracias por responder las dudas!


----------



## energia01 (11 May 2016)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> No recuerdo bien ese formulario, pero cuando abrí la cuenta en alguna parte de la documentación sí que renegué del secreto bancario y autoricé al banco para que informara a la hacienda española. Es posible que la forma de hacerlo haya cambiado.
> 
> Respecto a lo otro, si, una fotocopia del DNI compulsada es válida, pero ya no sabría decirte si tiene que ser compulsada en un ayto. o en una comisaría de policía nacional. Yo por curarme en salud, hice fotocopia compulsada por un notario del pasaporte, me cobró 6 euros y pico si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> Edito. Una copia es para tí y la otra para el banco, no envíes las 2.



una ayudita...quiero abrir cuenta aqui y quiero saber que papeles he de mandar


----------



## vividor (12 May 2016)

Uy! Energia01 abriendo cuenta en Suiza!! ¡Ahora si que llega el Mad Max!!


----------



## AMP (5 Jun 2016)

energia01 dijo:


> una ayudita...quiero abrir cuenta aqui y quiero saber que papeles he de mandar



Podemita acojonada con Podemos.


----------



## Kangaxx (11 Sep 2016)

Creo que me voy a apuntar yo tambien, todavia se pueden abrir cuentas online?

Yo estoy viviendo en Qatar, la abristeis alguno desde fuera de España?

Y ultima duda, si abro la cuenta en dolares me quitaran menos con el cambio de QAR ya que tiene el cambio fijo con el dolar?

Gracias!!


----------



## gurrumino (15 Sep 2016)

Aquí está descrito paso a paso como abrir una cuenta, para dummyes como yo 8:.

Cómo crear una cuenta en un banco suizo en 7 sencillos pasos - El Rey está desnudo 

SwissQuote, abre una cuenta en un banco suizo por Internet


----------



## gurrumino (16 Sep 2016)

Me cawennnn, ayer abrí cuenta, osea, rellené el formulario inicial a la espera de papelotes y no me llega el sms con la contraseña que me decían llegaría, ya han pasado 15 horas y no llega.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me cawennnn, ayer abrí cuenta, osea, rellené el formulario inicial a la espera de papelotes y no me llega el sms con la contraseña que me decían llegaría, ya han pasado 15 horas y no llega.



joder...eso sí que es operar intradia, muchacho. Qué prisas! 

La cuenta esa se llama "savings" que equivale a lo que los españoles llaman "ahorro". Y eso está reñido con las prisas...


----------



## Riemann (17 Sep 2016)

energia01 dijo:


> una ayudita...quiero abrir cuenta aqui y quiero saber que papeles he de mandar



Bienvenida.

A mí el SMS me llegó al momento.

Llama por teléfono. Lo cogen y atienden bien.


----------



## gurrumino (18 Sep 2016)

Riemann dijo:


> Bienvenida.
> 
> A mí el SMS me llegó al momento.
> 
> Llama por teléfono. Lo cogen y atienden bien.



No es Energía, soy yo el que preguntaba pero bueno, bien está.

A mi no me ha llegado ná, y no quiero llamar por que me sablean, soy un rata.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Sep 2016)

Tengo los papeles para enviar desde hace 3 días, ¿por que los envían en ingles?, coño yo no entiendo ingles apenas y menos si es con palabras técnicas, ¿tanto les costaría tener los documentos en otros idiomas?, y el sms no me ha llegado asi que me parece que voy de puto culo.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Sep 2016)

Gurru....que a estas alturas no me sepa usted hablar inglés aunque sea lo más básico es para molerle a palos.(con todo cariño)
Si fuera en polaco o ruso o checo lo entendería.En cualquier caso le animo a que se abra cuenta en swissquote.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (23 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿por que los envían en ingles?, coño yo no entiendo ingles apenas y menos si es con palabras técnicas



estoooooo.... un consejo; cuando te lleguen los papeles, tíralos a la papelera directamente  

Si no sabes inglés ¿que coño vas a hacer cuando quieras realizar una operación? ¿Irte a Suiza y decirles que aiguanmaimonei? Que te vas a quedar sin poder sacar tus euros!

Primero aprender inglés, o en este caso también valdría alemán o incluso francés y después, abrir cuentas en Suiza. 

En el Cantonal de Zurich te mandan los papeles en el idioma que quieras pero vas a tener que aperturar la cuenta con 150.000€, pa' abri' boca.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Sep 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> estoooooo.... un consejo; cuando te lleguen los papeles, tíralos a la papelera directamente
> 
> Si no sabes inglés ¿que coño vas a hacer cuando quieras realizar una operación? ¿Irte a Suiza y decirles que aiguanmaimonei? Que te vas a quedar sin poder sacar tus euros!
> 
> ...



La única operación que podría hacer sería transferirles la pasta y luego a lo mejor un día, volverla para acá, cosa que no creo que sea muy dificil.
Otra cosa es leerse los documentos estos para enterarme de algo, que como digo podían enviar en españól.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 19:43 ----------




IVNP71 dijo:


> Gurru....que a estas alturas no me sepa usted hablar inglés aunque sea lo más básico es para molerle a palos.(con todo cariño)
> Si fuera en polaco o ruso o checo lo entendería.En cualquier caso le animo a que se abra cuenta en swissquote.
> Pozdrawiam.



Hombre, lo dice usted como si media España hablase inglés, uno no ha estudiao mas que lo básico a nivel de calle y por su cuenta.


----------



## Cetme (13 Oct 2016)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro...estoy enteresado en lo de swissquote...me registre y ya me han llegado los papeles...sobre lo de compulsar el dni se puede hacer en cualquier sitio gubernamental incluso correos,colegios e institutos,que opinais? Y sobre lo de pedir la compulsa en la policia nacional,te preguntan para que es la compulsa?tienes que llevar tu las fotocopias o te las hacen ahi?


----------



## euromelon (13 Oct 2016)

Cetme dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro...estoy enteresado en lo de swissquote...me registre y ya me han llegado los papeles...sobre lo de compulsar el dni se puede hacer en cualquier sitio gubernamental incluso correos,colegios e institutos,que opinais? Y sobre lo de pedir la compulsa en la policia nacional,te preguntan para que es la compulsa?tienes que llevar tu las fotocopias o te las hacen ahi?



No seas gitano un notario cobra poco


----------



## Cetme (13 Oct 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> No seas gitano un notario cobra poco



Cuanto mas o menos?He escuchado a gente que les han cobrado bastante...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 Oct 2016)

Yo abrí mi cuenta en Swissquote hace unos meses y por compulsar el pasaporte en una notaría en la Gran Vía me cobraron 4€.

Una vez abierta la cuenta la operativa es muy sencilla.


----------



## Cetme (14 Oct 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo abrí mi cuenta en Swissquote hace unos meses y por compulsar el pasaporte en una notaría en la Gran Vía me cobraron 4€.
> 
> Una vez abierta la cuenta la operativa es muy sencilla.



Bueno me pasare un dia de estos por el notario,haber si aqui en zaragoza no me cobran mucho


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Oct 2016)

Hace años ya, pero me sorprendio que las copias compulsadas del notario eran mas baratas que la mierda de fotocopias que me sacaban en un Ayuntamiento.


----------



## Cetme (15 Oct 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Hace años ya, pero me sorprendio que las copias compulsadas del notario eran mas baratas que la mierda de fotocopias que me sacaban en un Ayuntamiento.



Espero que asi sea...Este lunes ire al notario haber


----------



## estanflacion (19 Oct 2016)

Para los que tenéis cuenta en este banco, además de la cuenta multidivisa, entre las opciones de inversión hay bastantes fondos y etf. Hay alguno que se beneficie de las bajadas de los bonos, y sus subidas de rentabilidades?

Se que hay uno que está indexado al eonia, pero esto poca chicha mueve


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2016)

incluso puedes llegar a obtener tarjeta para retirar de cajeros...


----------



## gurrumino (20 Oct 2016)

Yo todavía sigo con los papeles sin enviar, ahora no sé si el papel acartonado que pone swissquote swisspost también hay que enviarlo con el dni compulsado, ¿para que es este papelillo? 8:8:, un a halludita please.

Pdt.Ya me ha aclarado la cuestión una buena persona, rácanos.


----------



## Barruno (23 Oct 2016)

Burbujitico dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado realmente recibir una transferencia desde una cuenta que no le pertenezca en SwissQuote?
> 
> Saludos



Y con que finalidad querrias hacer éso? Es un poco jugártela....
Igual hoy funciona pero mañana te encuentras con una transferencia retenida por no corresponder el beneficiario con el titular de la cuenta que recibe el dinero y tienes un lio (si ya es un lio estas cosas si te sucede entre bancos españoles imaginate en el extranjero).


escribiendo desde un zapatófono desde un lugar, seguro.


----------



## Barruno (23 Oct 2016)

Burbujitico dijo:


> Bueno me le leído casi todo el tema y en el se dice que puedes recibir transferencias desde cualquier cuenta y solo puedes retirar a cuentas a tu nombre.
> 
> Por eso pregunto ¿si alguien ha recibido desde cuentas de otros? Ya que parece que todas las pruebas que se hicieron solo era entre cuentas propias.



Ok. Entendí otra cosa pues.
Saludos.


escribiendo desde un zapatófono desde un lugar, seguro.


----------



## sonykus (18 Nov 2016)

Buenas,

Para los que estéis interesados en saber el interés de la cuenta en las diferentes divisas, a día de hoy:
EUR y CHF : 0,01% ::
GBP y USD: 0,75%

Un saludo.

PD: si hace tiempo que no entráis es posible que os pidan actualizar domicilio fiscal y el nombre de la empresa por la que trabajáis (también os preguntarán si sois un cargo directivo) además de actualizar la tarjeta de coordenadas.


----------



## LLainiav (14 Dic 2016)

Alguien ha conseguido que le pasen con un operador que hable español?


----------



## alpujarrense (14 Dic 2016)

Hola El hombre dubitativo.
¿De donde has sacado que puedes conseguir tarjeta para esa cuenta?
Yo tengo la cuenta como un banco, no necesito los servicios de broker,
si tuviera tarjeta asociada, estaría muy bien.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Galvani (14 Dic 2016)

Yo tengo hace años cuenta en ING Lu con el DD1 hecho (obligación) y no sé. Me da que lo único seguro para los viandantes es comprar acciones de empresas extranjeras en un broker extranjero; un fondo de inversión en una gestora extranjera o cambio de divisas. Lo demás, sea Suiza, Alemania etc. si quieren te joden los euros. A alguno le habrán arruinado por no comunicar con el DD1 cuando debió hacerlo.
Una cosa. Entonces ahora como el DD1 se ha eliminado, ¿si envio dinero a la cuenta y supera en 20000 euros lo anterior, ¿qué hay que hacer? Antes si tenías má de 50k lo comunicabas y si luego enviabas más y superaba ese año la cantidad en 20000 euros debías hacer un nuevo DD1 con el total.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2016)

alpujarrense dijo:


> Hola El hombre dubitativo.
> ¿De donde has sacado que puedes conseguir tarjeta para esa cuenta?
> Yo tengo la cuenta como un banco, no necesito los servicios de broker,
> si tuviera tarjeta asociada, estaría muy bien.
> ...



para la c/c normal, no pero creo que para la cuenta bróker ó asi me parece que puedes obtener una tarjeta...a ver si otros foreros pueden informar....:


----------



## The Black Adder (15 Dic 2016)

Riboche II dijo:


> Yo tengo este problema. Me ha caducado y no me envian una nueva a casa.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de contactar con ellos que no sea dejandose 20€ en una llamada de 5 minutos a Suiza?



Una pregunta... ¿Por qué necesitas que te la envíen físicamente?

Cuando yo he tenido que hacer la renovación anual de la tarjeta, la he imprimido directamente (está en uno de los mensajes de tu buzón de Swissquote).


----------



## michinato (15 Dic 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo tengo hace años cuenta en ING Lu con el DD1 hecho (obligación) y no sé. Me da que lo único seguro para los viandantes es comprar acciones de empresas extranjeras en un broker extranjero; un fondo de inversión en una gestora extranjera o cambio de divisas. Lo demás, sea Suiza, Alemania etc. si quieren te joden los euros. A alguno le habrán arruinado por no comunicar con el DD1 cuando debió hacerlo.
> Una cosa. Entonces ahora como el DD1 se ha eliminado, ¿si envio dinero a la cuenta y supera en 20000 euros lo anterior, ¿qué hay que hacer? Antes si tenías má de 50k lo comunicabas y si luego enviabas más y superaba ese año la cantidad en 20000 euros debías hacer un nuevo DD1 con el total.



El DD1 hace años que dejó de ser obligatorio. Ahora por lo que yo sé, para saldos mayores de 50.000€ y aumentos superiores a 20.000€ anuales lo que hay que hacer es rellenar el modelo 720.

No te puedo ayudar más porque nunca he tenido que rellenarlo.




Riboche II dijo:


> Yo tengo este problema. Me ha caducado y no me envian una nueva a casa.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de contactar con ellos que no sea dejandose 20€ en una llamada de 5 minutos a Suiza?



Como dice TheBlackAdder, te logas en SQ con la antigua tarjeta, entras en el buzon interno de SQ y ahí te imprimes la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, le das a confirmar que te la has imprimido y pasará a ser la activa a partir de ese momento.


----------



## spheratu (15 Dic 2016)

> un fondo de inversión en una gestora extranjera



Alguna recomendación?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Dic 2016)

anualmente hay que imprimirse y guardar bien la tarjeta de coordenadas. 

Que te atiendan en espanol?, no lo he probado nunca personalmente, pero es que yo prefiero otros idiomas que domino mejor. Creo que sí tienen personal que habla español castellano con fluidez. 

Tarjeta para una cuenta savings. No lo veo muy indicado para un tipo asi de cuenta, pero es tu cuenta, preguntales. 

Lo de los intereses, creo que son lago mas altos para los depositos en dolares USA, pero bueno, no se trata de lo que te remuneren de esta manera. Mas te vale ir cambiando de divisa segun las oscilaciones o invertir en fondos suyos.

No se si habria que avisar al Banco de Escanha si te traes el dinero aqui, dado que en un principio yo si declare la cuenta al BdeES.


----------



## Barruno (15 Dic 2016)

spheratu dijo:


> Galvani dijo:
> 
> 
> > un fondo de inversión en una gestora extranjera.
> ...



Yo ayer leí como este tio abria una cta de inversion en un broker usano:
Cómo abrir una cuenta de trading en un bróker extranjero | José Luis Guillamón
Aunque segun esta otra pagina, degiro, que tanto está en boga, tampoco informa a aeat. Lo que no se es desde que pais opera:
El modelo 720 y la declaración de bienes en el extranjero | Los cazadividendos


Lo malo de Degiro es que usa sofort... que por lo que he leido da un poco de yuyu h
Ya que te hacen ellos las transferencias superponiendose a tu pagina del banco o algo así... algo he oido aunque no me he quedado con ma copla.
Lo de los usanos hay qye mandar la pasta a una cuenta de UK de un banco estadounidense y ellos lo mandan a Usa y en tres dias ya lo tienes en el broker.


Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (15 Dic 2016)

otra cosa.... 
oigo decir por todos lados que Suiza ya comparte información con la AEAT, cosa que por ejemplo hace que no haga falta hacer el DD1 creo por lo visto... a parte que hasta el año pasado te dejaban en swissquote abrir la cuenta con secreto bancario o no, y a partir del año pasado no existe ya esa posibilidad, lo que hacía suponer que (y es lo que se decía), que era por que ya no había secreto bancario y los suizos compartian información con la AEAt.
No se en que punto está todo ésto, pero lo que sí que es cierto es que aún no están compartiendo nada por que, entre otras cosas, el Boe que pongo más abajo dice que empezaban a compartir información en el 2.017, no antes....
Y atencion!! Salen los paises con los que se comparte informacion y Suiza no aparece! Menudo lío....
en fín... ahí lo dejo.


http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentac...cuerdo multilateral de información fiscal.pdf


----------



## Barruno (27 Dic 2016)

sobre si Swissquote informa o no a España: 
(resumo: SÍ)

https://en.swissquote.com/root/files/swissquote.com/aeoi_faqs_en.pdf


----------



## sapoconcho (27 Dic 2016)

Riboche II dijo:


> Yo tengo este problema. Me ha caducado y no me envian una nueva a casa.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de contactar con ellos que no sea dejandose 20€ en una llamada de 5 minutos a Suiza?



Te mandan una por la mensajería online interna del banco (en la sección Notifications). Ahora bien, si pasa demasiado tiempo sin que la imprimas, también caduca esta (experiencia propia) y no te queda más remedio que llamar.
A mi me atendieron en inglés pero fue todo muy sencillo y tardé un cinco minutos. Simplemente te piden una información de confirmación y creo que un código de tu tarjeta antigua (no recuerdo bien).
Para nada te valdrá 20€, yo creo que pagué 80 céntimos por la llamada. El precio de las llamadas internacionales ha cambiado mucho, no es el de los 80.


----------



## AtomAnt (27 Dic 2016)

Riboche II dijo:


> Yo tengo este problema. Me ha caducado y no me envian una nueva a casa.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de contactar con ellos que no sea dejandose 20€ en una llamada de 5 minutos a Suiza?



Hay un formulario de contacto en la web. Si expones ahí tu problema te llaman ellos y en 5 minutos lo resuelves.


----------



## Barruno (27 Dic 2016)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Hay un formulario de contacto en la web. Si expones ahí tu problema te llaman ellos y en 5 minutos lo resuelves.



Encima te suelen llamar en español


----------



## KingMidas (28 Dic 2016)

*Retorno del dinero de la SWISSQUOTE y problemas posibles con Hacienda*

Tengo parte de mis ahorros en la cuenta de Swisquote y la cuenta trend de Swisquote. El problema es que necesito el dinero traermelo a españa para una inversion, pero se me plantea las siguientes dudas:

Cuando haga la transferencia, corro el riesgo de entrar a investigar al organismo correspondiente de posible blanqueo de dinero (la cuantia es grande), y no sólo eso, podria hacienda considerar que se trata de un incremento de patrimonio no justificado y tendría que ser yo el que demostrara la validez y honradez de la operación.

Y estoy completamente seguro que nuestro amigo Montoro, nos envía la reseña del incremento de patrimonio.

Esto me está produciendo un desánimo y dolor de cabeza, y arrepentirme de haber hecho la cuenta.

¿A alquien se le había ocurrdo esto?
¿Tiene solucion el problema sin que hacienda nos moleste?
¿Cómo demuestro la legalidad del patrimonio que rergresa a España de una cuenta Suiza?

Debatamos amigablemente


----------



## michinato (28 Dic 2016)

KingMidas dijo:


> Tengo parte de mis ahorros en la cuenta de Swisquote y la cuenta trend de Swisquote. El problema es que necesito el dinero traermelo a españa para una inversion, pero se me plantea las siguientes dudas:
> 
> Cuando haga la transferencia, corro el riesgo de entrar a investigar al organismo correspondiente de posible blanqueo de dinero (la cuantia es grande), y no sólo eso, podria hacienda considerar que se trata de un incremento de patrimonio no justificado y tendría que ser yo el que demostrara la validez y honradez de la operación.
> 
> ...



Dependerá de como llevaste el dinero a la cuenta de Suiza en su día. 

Si tienes justificantes de haberlo traspasado desde otras cuentas tuyas no deberías tener problema con Hacienda. Sobre todo si lo hiciste desde cuentas españolas. 

Si los ingresos en la cuenta Suiza no se pueden justificar, ahí si es posible que se te complique el traerlo de vuelta.


----------



## KingMidas (28 Dic 2016)

Dependerá de como llevaste el dinero a la cuenta de Suiza en su día. 

Si tienes justificantes de haberlo traspasado desde otras cuentas tuyas no deberías tener problema con Hacienda. Sobre todo si lo hiciste desde cuentas españolas. 

Si los ingresos en la cuenta Suiza no se pueden justificar, ahí si es posible que se te complique el traerlo de vuelta.
__________________

Es difícil que hacienda presuponga que los ingresos realizados en su momento por cuentas españolas, sean patrimonio del inversor. Hacienda solo sabe que salieron unas cantidades a una cuenta en suiza, pero lo que sucedió despues con ese dinero, no lo sabe y puede suponer que se trata de dinero patrimonio injustificado.

Por ejemplo, transfieres 24000 euros. Ganas 20000 con operacion en bolsa suiza, y utilizando la cuenta suiza, retornas 24000. ¿Como calificará la operacion y cómo sabe hacienda que es patrimonio justificado?

Solo se me ocurre una cosa, y es que hacienda controle los movimientos de la cuenta suiza (un extracto de operaciones realizadas en la cuenta suiza) y que admita como prueba este extracto expedido por entidad extranjera de la que no tiene ningun alcance o regulacion.

Pregunto si eso sería posible. Tengo mis dudas. Cuanto más lo pienso, más me arrepiento de haber ingresado este dinero en Suiza.

Por otra parte, si yo fellezco, 
¿como podrían acceder mis herederos al dinero de la Suissquote? Si lo pensamos bien, todo son problemas lo que ha traido esta cuenta, por lo menos a mi me parece


----------



## ProfePaco (28 Dic 2016)

KingMidas dijo:


> Dependerá de como llevaste el dinero a la cuenta de Suiza en su día.
> 
> Si tienes justificantes de haberlo traspasado desde otras cuentas tuyas no deberías tener problema con Hacienda. Sobre todo si lo hiciste desde cuentas españolas.
> 
> ...



ve haciendo transferencia pequeñas de unos 1500 euros.

no somos nadie...¿a quién le importa tus míseros euros?

venga ya... que no te van a investigar


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Dic 2016)

KingMidas dijo:


> Tengo parte de mis ahorros en la cuenta de Swisquote y la cuenta trend de Swisquote. El problema es que necesito el dinero traermelo a españa para una inversion, pero se me plantea las siguientes dudas:
> 
> Cuando haga la transferencia, corro el riesgo de entrar a investigar al organismo correspondiente de posible blanqueo de dinero (la cuantia es grande), y no sólo eso, podria hacienda considerar que se trata de un incremento de patrimonio no justificado y tendría que ser yo el que demostrara la validez y honradez de la operación.
> 
> ...



La gente que conozco que cerraron la cuenta, ni la declararon al Banco de España ni en la Declaracion de Renta. 

La cerraron devolviendo el importe por transferencia al mismo banco de donde salieron. 

No han tenido ningun problema. 

Pero aparte de eso, yo declaré la cuenta al Banco de España, declaro anualmente los intereses a Hacienda y no tengo secreto bancario (desde el primer momento la cuenta es transparente). 

No sé tu situación, pero si no hay nada ilícito, tu eres el que cambió este dinero de destino en su momento, igual que ahora lo "recolocas", ubicas o inviertes donde te da la gana. 

No hay nada de incremento ni gaitas, es tu dinero. 

En fin, no veo donde puedas tener el problema, aunque si te soy sincero, en sueños o en algun momento tonto también he tenido estos y parecidos pensamientos. 

Que no sabemos ni esconder un euro!, menudos pringaos estamos hechos !


----------



## KingMidas (29 Dic 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La gente que conozco que cerraron la cuenta, ni la declararon al Banco de España ni en la Declaracion de Renta.
> 
> La cerraron devolviendo el importe por transferencia al mismo banco de donde salieron.
> 
> ...



Gracias, ahora me encuentro más tranquilo, aunque sigo pensando que una cuenta que es trasparente, no tiene por qué saber los saldos e ingresos que tenga, sino los rendimientos, que se declaran a hacienda y nada más.

En cualquier caso, hay que recordar que hacienda tiene un plazo creo de 5 años para comprobar tu declaracion y creo que ello incluye la comprobacion y asignacion del control del patrimonio, y si tus conocidos han realizado la cancelacion de la cueta y el retorno de su patrimonio, todavía hacienda puede buscarles las cosquillas (la cuenta de Swissquote no tiene todaviá mas de 5 años, creo).

Este caso me recuerda o es parecido a los que sacan dinero de una cuenta y luego lo meten, y hacienda puede considerar incremento de patrimonio sin justificar


----------



## perico30 (29 Dic 2016)

KingMidas dijo:


> Por ejemplo, transfieres 24000 euros. Ganas 20000 con operacion en bolsa suiza, y utilizando la cuenta suiza, retornas 24000. ¿Como calificará la operacion y cómo sabe hacienda que es patrimonio justificado?



A final de año recibes un documento/certificado con los intereses generados, movimientos, etc, con detalle del 35% que retienen en Suiza. Si ganas 20000 en bolsa, lo que tienes que hacer es declararlo en la RENTA cuando corresponda, recuerda marcar la doble imposición para no volver a pagar impuestos aquí en España. Dicho esto, transfieres lo que quieras y como quieras sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (13 Ene 2017)

¿Alguien ha cerrado la cuenta savings?
Si no me equivoco, en las condiciones generales dice que se simplemente se envía una carta.


----------



## Riemann (22 Feb 2017)

Swissquote ya no admite nuevas savings accounts.

Vaya.


----------



## Barruno (22 Feb 2017)

Riemann dijo:


> Swissquote ya no admite nuevas savings accounts.
> 
> Vaya.



No?? ¿Sólo a Españoles como otros bancos europedos o es en general?
Joe... el cerco se cierra cada vez mas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Feb 2017)

Me pasa una cosa muy rara. Cuando introduzco mi password, no puedo entrar en mi pagina personal Savings Accoun, no la acepta, he intentado varias veces intoducirla y nada. He llamado comentándoles el problema, me envían una nueva contraseña y el tema continua. El caso es que sigo sin poder acceder a mi cuenta. ¿ Alguien ha tenido este misma incidencia ? Tendre que volver a llamarles...ienso:


----------



## vpsn (23 Feb 2017)

Barruno dijo:


> No?? ¿Sólo a Españoles como otros bancos europedos o es en general?
> Joe... el cerco se cierra cada vez mas.



HGace mucho tiempo que es asi, lo que no se si es solo a espayoles.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Feb 2017)

Yo ya tengo la mía hace meses, estan cerrando el cerco todos los bancos suizos y europeos en general ante la devaluación del Euro y corralito que se avecinan para evitar aperturas indiscrimandas de cuentas de ciudadanos de países PIGS.


----------



## Barruno (23 Feb 2017)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo ya tengo la mía hace meses, estan cerrando el cerco todos los bancos suizos y europeos en general *ante la devaluación del Euro* y corralito que se avecinan para evitar aperturas indiscrimandas de cuentas de ciudadanos de países PIGS.




precisamente sobre esa devaluación... y teniendo en cuenta que la savings es una cuenta multidivisa y que se puede cambiar a GBP USA y CHF, ¿creeis que sería buena idea cambiar (dados los acontecimientos, debería ser de manera inmediata) a otra divisa de esas mencionadas antes de que la perdida por devaluación del euro sea mayor aún?
Por otra parte... dicen que van a subir los tipos de interés en USA y que éso afectará el Euro.. pero ¿de qué manera se refieren? ¿se refieren a que se revalorizará frente al dolar o que se devaluará?:ouch:


----------



## xavik (23 Feb 2017)

Barruno dijo:


> ¿se refieren a que se revalorizará frente al dolar o que se devaluará?:ouch:



Una subida de tipos contrae la masa monetaria, por lo que en principio se devaluaría frente al dolar.


----------



## Second (24 Feb 2017)

Justo que estaba decidido a abrir una cuenta van y lo capan a los españoles 

Y AHORA QUE? Otra entidad? Gracias


----------



## euromelon (24 Feb 2017)

Second dijo:


> Justo que estaba decidido a abrir una cuenta van y lo capan a los españoles
> 
> Y AHORA QUE? Otra entidad? Gracias



El lgt sigue admitiendo cuentas de españoles y edmond de rothschild tb


----------



## Second (24 Feb 2017)

Puedes comentar condiciones, si tienen atención. En castellano, comisiones si dan tarjetas etc....

Pd sé que este foro es del swissquote pero creo que está bien tb esta informacion


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

Ya no se puede abrir cuenta?::

Ahora vendrá el corralito no?


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ya no se puede abrir cuenta?::
> 
> Ahora vendrá el corralito no?



En qué momento compraste tú los francos?

Ah, que no tienes???

:XX:


----------



## gurrumino (2 Mar 2017)

Esto ya acojona mucho.
Cavad profundo u os lo quitarán todo, en swuissquote o en su puta madre.

Pdt. Los billetes se los comen las bacterias, incluso :fiufiu:.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

Revisar vuestra cuenta de swuissquote. Parece que algo ha cambiado.
Ya no existe la cuenta de ahorro.

A ver como os traéis la pasta de alli.. :XX:


----------



## euromelon (2 Mar 2017)

Second dijo:


> Puedes comentar condiciones, si tienen atención. En castellano, comisiones si dan tarjetas etc....
> 
> Pd sé que este foro es del swissquote pero creo que está bien tb esta informacion



Lgt atencion wn todos los idiomas hasta euskera si hacw falta minimo deposito aroind 100.000 €


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Revisar vuestra cuenta de swuissquote. Parece que algo ha cambiado.
> Ya no existe la cuenta de ahorro.
> 
> A ver como os traéis la pasta de alli.. :XX:



Pues yo sigo viendo 50.000 francos.

El problema no va a ser traerse la pasta de Suiza, que puedes tener por seguro la van a heredar mis hijos y mis nietos... el problema es cómo hacer para que no te quiten hasta los calzoncillos de lo poco (o mucho) que tengas aquí.

Los mamporreros de la banca española tenéis algún acuerdo por el cuál os van a dar algún tipo de privilegio al respecto?

Supongo que sí, por eso dais la matraca con que tengamos el dinero en manos de ladrones.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Pues yo sigo viendo 50.000 francos.
> 
> El problema no va a ser traerse la pasta de Suiza, que puedes tener por seguro la van a heredar mis hijos y mis nietos... el problema es cómo hacer para que no te quiten hasta los calzoncillos de lo poco (o mucho) que tengas aquí.
> 
> ...



Hazte una transferencia y me cuentas


----------



## Barruno (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hazte una transferencia y me cuentas



Y te cuenta qué?


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hazte una transferencia y me cuentas



Una transferencia, a dónde?

A un banco ajpañó?!?!? :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Una transferencia, a dónde?
> 
> A un banco ajpañó?!?!? :XX:



Sí, transfiere 100 CH de SQ a cuenta española en € y me dices.

mejor darte cuenta ahora que cuando un día lo necesites.... :XX:

Porque tu en España no compras ni operas en francos no? ::


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, transfiere 100 CH de SQ a cuenta española en € y me dices.
> 
> mejor darte cuenta ahora que cuando un día lo necesites.... :XX:
> 
> Porque tu en España no compras ni operas en francos no? ::



No entiendo a dónde quieres llegar... comisiones?

Yo el CHF, como el oro, lo considero un seguro, una protección... contra la panda de golfos apandadores que nos gobierna (Estado, Bancos, ...).

Si tengo 50, 100 o 200.000 CHF no es para andar haciendo transferencias, es para tener un seguro... y no para mí, si no para mi prole el día que falte.
Exactamente igual que con las onzas de oro y plata.

Para jugar con euros en el día a día, evidentemente, tengo que "tragar" con las reglas de estos HdlGP.

Respecto al CHF, ya te lo he puesto en el gráfico y ya visto lo que pasó el año pasado... creo que lo demás, sobra.

::


----------



## adelalamo22 (2 Mar 2017)

No hagas caso a Euroburbuja, lleva así los últimos 5 años. 
No para de decirnos que los que metimos pasta en el Swissquote lo vamos a perder y perder cienes y cienes de veces. 
Le deben de pagar de la CaixaBank o del BBVA. 
Mejor esta ahí que en el Popular.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> No hagas caso a Euroburbuja, lleva así los últimos 5 años.
> No para de decirnos que los que metimos pasta en el Swissquote lo vamos a perder y perder cienes y cienes de veces.
> Le deben de pagar de la CaixaBank o del BBVA.
> Mejor esta ahí que en el Popular.



Hombre si quieres nos ponemos a hacer números a ver en los últimos 5 años quien ha sacado más beneficio de sus ahorros si tu con tu cuenta SQ o yo con la banca patria que serán unos golfos aunque no menos que en otros países de luz. Vamos no hay más que tirar de histórico en este hilo y rápido te harás una idea de lo que ha perdido la gente que llevo allí su dinero.

Recuerdo que los primeros años sacaba un 4% mas de rentabilidad que vosotros y sin volverme loco con papeleos y Hacienda.

A fecha de hoy con el Santander saco por tener 15000€ en cuenta a la vista 30€ limpios todos los meses. Así fue el año pasado y alguno me dirá que han cambiado las condiciones y es cierto, el mes que viene ganaré 24€ en lugar de 30. En fin por poner dos ejemplos cuando ING daba mejor interés y opciones actuales...

Vosotros cuanto habeis ganado en SQ?
Hacer la cuenta pero convirtiendo a € y trayéndolo a cuenta española porque no vais s comprar un coche en francos ni ir a Suiza a sacar el dinero no?

El tiempo y los hechos demuestran que habéis palmado pasta por vuestra gilipollez del corralito is comming!


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hombre si quieres nos ponemos a hacer números a ver en los últimos 5 años quien ha sacado más beneficio de sus ahorros si tu con tu cuenta SQ o yo con la banca patria que serán unos golfos aunque no menos que en otros países de luz. Vamos no hay más que tirar de histórico en este hilo y rápido te harás una idea de lo que ha perdido la gente que llevo allí su dinero.
> 
> Recuerdo que los primeros años sacaba un 4% mas de rentabilidad que vosotros y sin volverme loco con papeleos y Hacienda.
> 
> ...



O no me lees, o es que no entiendes nada, tío.

Que el CHF o el oro no son para especular, son para proteger.
Y aún así, hemos ganado más que tú... bastante más. Tiene cojones la cosa.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

A ver si espabilais y madurais un poco.


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> A ver si espabilais y madurais un poco.




El de la rentabilidad de 30€ "limpios" al mes!

Guau!

:XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> El de la rentabilidad de 30€ "limpios" al mes!
> 
> Guau!
> 
> :XX:



era solo un ejemplo (la cuenta 123). recibir 30€ todos los meses por tener 15000€ en una cuenta normal es poco en estos tiempos?. Tu sacas mas por este dinero en SQ? 

Que mal estáis quedando. ::


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> era solo un ejemplo (la cuenta 123). recibir 30€ todos los meses por tener 15000€ en una cuenta normal es poco en estos tiempos?. Tu sacas mas por este dinero en SQ?
> 
> Que mal estáis quedando. ::



Yo gané más de 10.000€ en un día gracias a tener CHF.
Tu beneficio de... 25 años!!!
:XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Yo gané más de 10.000€ en un día gracias a tener CHF.
> Tu beneficio de... 25 años!!!
> :XX:



En todo momento hablo de comparar sobre abrir cuenta en SQ durante estos años o haber mantenido el dinero en España con mayor rentabilidad. 

De mis beneficios personales no los voy a explicar ni comparar que no es el tema del hilo..., pero igual te sorprenderías. Tengo buenas operaciones realizadas con pruebas en este foro. por ejemplo en cierto momento comprando deuda española entre otras (lo publique en el foro con detalle de mis ganancias)... en fin que este hilo no va de si tu o yo ganamos mas dinero... aunque yo lo tengo claro 


Volviendo al hilo, Os dejo un artículo que encontraréis interesante: ::

Adiós a 80 años de secreto bancario | Economía | EL PAÍS



*Desde el pasado 1 de enero, los bancos suizos han comenzado a recopilar información sobre las cuentas de sus clientes extranjeros *para empezar a arrojar algo de luz sobre un sistema bancario opaco, que se mueve desde hace casi ochenta años en una densa niebla que ha permitido ocultar grandes patrimonios al fisco de los países del resto del mundo.



*Suiza acordó en 2014 sumarse al proceso de intercambio automático de información financiera y fiscal que impulsó la OCDE. Un protocolo que entra en vigor este año y que obligará a partir de 2018 a intercambiar los datos bancarios con el centenar de países que lo han suscrito.* Un paso que acabará con el legendario secreto bancario suizo. Concluirá así un sistema que ha permitido al país helvético acaparar el 25% del patrimonio extranjero en las arcas de algunos de sus más de 250 bancos de Ginebra y Berna.



*Así que solo os ha valido vuestra cuenta en SQ para perder rentabilidades buenas cuando las habia en España. habéis perdido pasta para NADA y no estais a salvo de NADA con vuestra mierda cuenta en SQ. :XX::XX:*


----------



## maragold (2 Mar 2017)

Este hilo va de saber gestionar un patrimonio o de meterse en conversaciones de mayores sin tener ni puta idea.

Pero bueno, al final acabarás aprendiendo. Lo agradecerás.


----------



## adelalamo22 (3 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hombre si quieres nos ponemos a hacer números a ver en los últimos 5 años quien ha sacado más beneficio de sus ahorros si tu con tu cuenta SQ o yo con la banca patria que serán unos golfos aunque no menos que en otros países de luz. Vamos no hay más que tirar de histórico en este hilo y rápido te harás una idea de lo que ha perdido la gente que llevo allí su dinero.
> 
> Recuerdo que los primeros años sacaba un 4% mas de rentabilidad que vosotros y sin volverme loco con papeleos y Hacienda.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece estupendo que tu tengas tu pasta aquí y me alegro mucho de que le hayas sacado un buen beneficio. Yo prefiero tener alguno ahorritos ahí en Suiza, es muy respetable. Tambien les he sacado un buen beneficio, no por le tipo de interés que SQ me da, si no por los cambios de divisas que he ido haciendo. Tuve francos suizos que cambie a € cuando el gobierno Suizo lo dejo flotar libremente y gane bastante pasta. Luego pille dolares con el € a 1.14 y vendí a 1.05, también gane bastante no tanto como con los CHFs... 
En fin, cada uno se lo monta como quiere. Esto no es una carrera a ver quien gana mas en menos. Yo ahí no voy a entrar.Suiza me da cierta seguridad. Espero que te siga yendo bien con tu táctica.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2017)

Aquí la gente es un poco paleta e ignorante, los que tenemos cuenta en Swissquote no todos lo tenemos en Francos Suizos, muchos tenemos dólares, libras, euros también, y obviamente si se necesita ese dinero no se va a traer a una cuenta en España, eso esta ya todo estudiado, no queremos tener dinero en bancos españoles ni por asomo, hay que ser muy paleto para creer que si tienes cuenta en Suiza ya todas las demás cuentas las tienes en España, yo tengo cuenta en Alemania, y en UK en Euros y Libras para mover mi dinero y lo gasto con tarjeta no española libremente, todo legal y dinero ganado con mi trabajo, así que hago lo que me sale de los huevos.

A día de hoy las cuentas de SQ siguen como siempre sin problemas,aunque veo por aqui a mucho rabiosillo que ha perdido el tren y se ve encerrado en el repugnante lodazal bancario español.

Muchos también se creen que lo hacemos por ocultar fortunas o dinero a Hacienda,desconocen que hasta 50k no hay que declarar nada, o que si lo declaras es legal, la clave es que no queremos tener dinero en banca española,punto, y si os jode os vais a seguir jodiendo. 

En cuanto a rentabilidades hay que ser tambien muy tonto para presumir de ganar 24€ al mes, el mejor inversor y el que mas pasta gana es el que no lo cuenta, ni alardea de ello, hay que saber estarse calladito y lejos de la basura de estado socialista español.

Yo cuando necesito gastar pasta de mi cuenta en Suiza transfiero a N26 y de ahí hago una Top Up en Revolut, ya tengo todo mi dinero disponible para gastar donde me dé la gana.

Saludos.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Mar 2017)

Ahora va a resultar que las grandes fortunas del país han surgido en este foro y son clientes del microbanco SQ. Es que me parto de risa....

Sobre el artículo que puse todo bien no?

Ale!


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que las grandes fortunas del país han surgido en este foro y son clientes del microbanco SQ. Es que me parto de risa....
> 
> Sobre el artículo que puse todo bien no?
> 
> Ale!



No, hombre, no!

Las grandes fortunas tienen el dinero en la cuenta 1,2,3 del Santander como los lumbreras que vienen a un hilo de mayores a pontificar... 

:XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> No, hombre, no!
> 
> Las grandes fortunas tienen el dinero en la cuenta 1,2,3 del Santander como los lumbreras que vienen a un hilo de mayores a pontificar...
> 
> :XX:



Si, si, leíste el artículo?

Jajaja


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si, si, leíste el artículo?
> 
> Jajaja



Sí!


Ja,ja,ja


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Mar 2017)

Vamos que vuestros leuros están bien a salvo alli::


Adiós a 80 años de secreto bancario | Economía | EL PAÍS



*Desde el pasado 1 de enero, los bancos suizos han comenzado a recopilar información sobre las cuentas de sus clientes extranjeros *para empezar a arrojar algo de luz sobre un sistema bancario opaco, que se mueve desde hace casi ochenta años en una densa niebla que ha permitido ocultar grandes patrimonios al fisco de los países del resto del mundo.



*Suiza acordó en 2014 sumarse al proceso de intercambio automático de información financiera y fiscal que impulsó la OCDE. Un protocolo que entra en vigor este año y que obligará a partir de 2018 a intercambiar los datos bancarios con el centenar de países que lo han suscrito.* Un paso que acabará con el legendario secreto bancario suizo. Concluirá así un sistema que ha permitido al país helvético acaparar el 25% del patrimonio extranjero en las arcas de algunos de sus más de 250 bancos de Ginebra y Berna.



*Así que solo os ha valido vuestra cuenta en SQ para perder rentabilidades buenas cuando las habia en España. habéis perdido pasta para NADA y no estais a salvo de NADA con vuestra mierda cuenta en SQ. :XX::XX:*[/QUOTE]


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2017)

Pero Euroburbuja, cuántos años tienes? 15? Cada vez demuestras más ser un paleto, confundes el secreto bancario con que Suiza es un país soberano y no es miembro de la UE, a mí me da igual el secreto bancario, no tengo nada que ocultar, pero mi dinero está a salvo,porque en caso de corralito en España no pueden tocar mi dinero en Suiza, Alemania, Reino Unido o donde me dé la gana tenerlo. 

El secreto bancario me la bufa. En Alemania o Reino Unido no lo hay y también tenemos cuentas los burbujistas, y SQ no es un micro banco paletingui. Sigue alardeando de tus 24€ mes en Santander ejeje


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Mar 2017)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pero Euroburbuja, cuántos años tienes? 15? Cada vez demuestras más ser un paleto, confundes el secreto bancario con que Suiza es un país soberano y no es miembro de la UE, a mí me da igual el secreto bancario, no tengo nada que ocultar, pero mi dinero está a salvo,porque en caso de corralito en España no pueden tocar mi dinero en Suiza, Alemania, Reino Unido o donde me dé la gana tenerlo.
> 
> El secreto bancario me la bufa. En Alemania o Reino Unido no lo hay y también tenemos cuentas los burbujistas, y SQ no es un micro banco paletingui. Sigue alardeando de tus 24€ mes en Santander ejeje




So paleto no sólo es el secreto bancario. Estas pillado de las pelotas por ser residente español. Que no te enteras. A ver si te documentas de los acuerdos que han firmado. Es más, lanza consulta a tu banco. 

Siendo residente español no estás a salvo de nada. PALETO ignorante


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2017)

Los griegos y chipriotas que no hicieron bien sus deberes quedaron atrapados en su mierda, mañana hay corralito en España y si tienes tus cuentas fuera sales del país y tienes tu dinero esperándote allá donde vayas paletingui , y te haces residente alemán en una mañana. Ale a seguir haciendo el ridículo jeje


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Mar 2017)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los griegos y chipriotas que no hicieron bien sus deberes quedaron atrapados en su mierda, mañana hay corralito en España y si tienes tus cuentas fuera sales del país y tienes tu dinero esperándote allá donde vayas paletingui , y te haces residente alemán en una mañana. Ale a seguir haciendo el ridículo jeje



En una mañana te haces residente alemán y todo resuelto no?

Este es el perfil del cliente ejpañol que abre cuenta en SQ. ::
No me extraña que ya no permitan abrir mas cuentas de estas...


----------



## maragold (6 Mar 2017)

Discutir en un hilo como éste con un muerto de hambre, es como discutir en un hilo sobre coches con alguien que no tiene carnet de conducir.

Hoy el CHF ha sufrido un "vaivén" curioso, lo que me hace recuperar el gráfico del franco frente al Euro.
Para recordarnos por qué estamos aquí...


----------



## euroburbuja (6 Mar 2017)

Si, estáis aquí por os entro la psicosis decque iba a producirse un corralito hace 6 años y aquí seguimos sin corralito, porque No lo hubo pero alguno le ha costado cara la tontería de cacabanco SQ


----------



## adelalamo22 (6 Mar 2017)

Yo espero sinceramente que no haya corralito aquí. Eso significaría que las cosas se iban aponer muy complicadas y nuestras cuentas en SQ serian un muy magro consuelo. Pero por si las moscas ante esa posibilidad remota me cubro con una cuenta en Suiza. Vamos, ojala no la necesite nunca, tu tengas razón y nunca nos hagan falta. Pero si la necesito, pues ahí estará. 
Si tu te fías del sistema bancario español al 100%, perfecto. Ademas como tu dices, si le sacas un buen rendimiento a los ahorros, mejor que mejor. Por mi que las cosas sigan así mucho tiempo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En una mañana te haces residente alemán y todo resuelto no?
> 
> Este es el perfil del cliente ejpañol que abre cuenta en SQ. ::
> No me extraña que ya no permitan abrir mas cuentas de estas...



Anmeldung en Bürgeramt, que ni sabrás lo que es, para miembros de la UE, estudia un poco mas anda, y deja de hacer el ridículo.

Empadronamiento en Alemania

---------- Post added 07-mar-2017 at 16:07 ----------




adelalamo22 dijo:


> Yo espero sinceramente que no haya corralito aquí. Eso significaría que las cosas se iban aponer muy complicadas y nuestras cuentas en SQ serian un muy magro consuelo. Pero por si las moscas ante esa posibilidad remota me cubro con una cuenta en Suiza. Vamos, ojala no la necesite nunca, tu tengas razón y nunca nos hagan falta. Pero si la necesito, pues ahí estará.
> Si tu te fías del sistema bancario español al 100%, perfecto. Ademas como tu dices, si le sacas un buen rendimiento a los ahorros, mejor que mejor. Por mi que las cosas sigan así mucho tiempo.



Yo no soy de los que anhela un corralito, solo tengo mis deberes hechos por si sucede, y la segunda parte de tener cuentas en el extranjero es, al menos en mi caso, no quedarme aquí, saldría rápido de España y me instalaría una temporada con mi pasta en Alemania( Berlín,Munich,Nurenberg) o Suiza (Zurich,Ginebra).

---------- Post added 07-mar-2017 at 16:14 ----------




euroburbuja dijo:


> Si, estáis aquí por os entro la psicosis decque iba a producirse un corralito hace 6 años y aquí seguimos sin corralito, porque No lo hubo pero alguno le ha costado cara la tontería de cacabanco SQ



No ha costado nada, al igual que sale gratis mentir en el foro como lo llevas haciendo estos años, las cuentas estan ahí perfectas y tu rabia contenida es no poder acceder a una jeje.


----------



## euroburbuja (8 Mar 2017)

Aquí los únicos que intentan asustar son los necios del cuento del corralito.

5 años hace ya del corralito que se predijo en este hilo. Comeros el owner! 

Los mentirosos y asustaviejas soys vosotros. Yo aporto cordura y estos 5 años me dan la razón por eso pasó de vez en cuando por este hilo.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (8 Mar 2017)

No sabes escribir.
Mientes.
Aburres.

No sabes conducir pero te ríes de los que conducen Porsches.
Hay que ser pringao!


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Mar 2017)

Yo abrí en su día cuenta en swissquote para poder diversificar pero el grueso del dinero o casi todo lo tengo en cuentas en złotych en Polonia.
Getin bank, idea bank, ing bank śląski, mbank, alior bank y beneficiandome de muy buenos intereses con respecto a los bancos hispanistanies.
Pozdrawiam.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 13:29 ----------

Lokata na Nowe Środki

2,00%
Stałe oprocentowanie
Okres: na 4 mies., kwota: min. 500 zł, max. 200 000 zł
ZAŁÓŻ LOKATĘ
Este es un ejemplo de lo que da getin bank para nuevos ingresos en złotych el 2% porcentaje fijo a 4 meses desde 500 złotych(115 euros) hasta 200000 złotych(46100 euros) máximo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Mar 2017)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo abrí en su día cuenta en swissquote para poder diversificar pero el grueso del dinero o casi todo lo tengo en cuentas en złotych en Polonia.
> Getin bank, idea bank, ing bank śląski, mbank, alior bank y beneficiandome de muy buenos intereses con respecto a los bancos hispanistanies.
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> ...



Pues por mucho interes que te den, con la depreciacion 
de la moneda polaca , no creo compense. 
Bueno, si te vas a jubilar y morir en Polonia, pues quizad


----------



## Barruno (12 Mar 2017)

2% 4 meses.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (26 Mar 2017)

En SwissQuote ¿ya no hay savings account?


----------



## vividor (27 Mar 2017)

Ni idea. La verdad. Yo mi cuenta la tengo activa, no me he fijado si le han cambiado el nombre...


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Mar 2017)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> En SwissQuote ¿ya no hay savings account?



Han visto que solo abren cuentas pèro no ingresan mas de 100€ y lo han capado :XX:


----------



## garpie (27 Mar 2017)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues por mucho interes que te den, con la depreciacion
> de la moneda polaca , no creo compense.
> Bueno, si te vas a jubilar y morir en Polonia, pues quizad



Eso me pregunto yo, cómo ha evolucionado el tipo de cambio euro/zloty.

Euro: CURRENCY:EUR quotes & news - Google Finance

En los últimos años el zloty lleva una ligera depreciación respecto al euro que prácticamente se come los intereses polacos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Mar 2017)

Funciona perfectamente la cuenta Saving, la utilizo constantemente, es solo que ya no admiten mas clientes españoles por el momento, hay trenes que solo pasan una vez amigos, no digáis que no estabais avisados.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (28 Mar 2017)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Funciona perfectamente la cuenta Saving, la utilizo constantemente, *es solo que ya no admiten mas clientes españoles* por el momento, hay trenes que solo pasan una vez amigos, no digáis que no estabais avisados.



Pues eso suena raro ienso: El negocio de un banco es que tu le des tu dinero, no ponerse a rechazar que le den dinero. 

¿No será que mantienen el servicio de savings solo para los clientes antiguos?

De todas formas los intereses son muy bajos. Seguro que hay alternativas a SQ mejor enfocadas a las cuentas de ahorro.


----------



## Barruno (28 Mar 2017)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Funciona perfectamente la cuenta Saving, la utilizo constantemente, es solo que ya no admiten mas clientes españoles por el momento, hay trenes que solo pasan una vez amigos, no digáis que no estabais avisados.



No que va... Rienmann nunca lo decía... sólo lo upeaba 2 veces diarias jejeje


----------



## xavik (28 Mar 2017)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Pues eso suena raro ienso: El negocio de un banco es que tu le des tu dinero, no ponerse a rechazar que le den dinero.



Con tipos de interés al 0% tienen todo el dinero que quieran. Lo que necesitan es alguien solvente a quien prestar, pero no hay.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2017)

Creo que si se puede abrir cuenta aún... Estoy investigando y si al final es que si, os digo como en unos días.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (29 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Con tipos de interés al 0% tienen todo el dinero que quieran. Lo que necesitan es alguien solvente a quien prestar, pero no hay.



Bueno, es que este banco es un tanto especial. Se supone que está más enfocado a hacer operaciones de Forex. 

Según lo que voy entendiendo, su negocio no está en prestar sino en quedarse con el spread de las operaciones de cambio de divisa. No digo que esto sea malo, es simplemente el enfoque que tiene el banco. 

Seguro que en Suiza hay otros bancos tipo SQ pero con mejores servicios para captar savings. Tiene que haber porque en Suiza hay miles de bancos.


----------



## Salamander (14 Abr 2017)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Creo que si se puede abrir cuenta aún... Estoy investigando y si al final es que si, os digo como en unos días.



¿Alguna novedad?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Abr 2017)

Quiero preguntaros una cosa por si os habéis encontrado en parecida situación. 
Tengo unos amigos que tuvieron una cuenta en SQB, ahora solo dejaron un saldo pequeño, unos 2000 euros.
Parece ser que confundiendo mayusculas y minusculas se les quedó la cuenta bloqueada. 
Y ahora viene la cuestión, porque además han cambiado la tarjeta de coordenadas. NO hablan más que español (!!!), y por email -pasado por el Google translator- no aceptan darles password ni explicaciones. 
Y cuando llaman por teléfono ni puñetera idea de francés ni alemán ni inglés, "español, español!!!" reclaman, pero les dicen lo único que entienden ellos : I am sorry.

A mí me cuesta creer que en todo el banco no haya nadie que hable algo de español. Desde luego que los amigos míos se lucen de hacer como los americanos (aunque ellos solo hablan inglés) y que hablen un solo idioma. Aunque para ser justos hablan dos : español y gallego. 

Pero los suizos no falan galego aunque también haya vacas. I am sorry, les dicen. 

Y así continuan. Yo ya me veo viajando adrede para hablar por teléfono desde su casa y contando la historia i am a family friend, they don't speak nothing, and they are stupid because blocked his account for wrong type password....y todo este rollo. 

Es posible que no puedan hablar con alguien en español/castellano en SQB?. 

Yo mismo, me interesé hace 2 años por cosas del Forex de este banco, y me llamaba una señora en español, yo respondía en inglés o francés y me pidió si quería seguir en inglés o español, y le dije que en francés por variar y así practicaba. Pero ella hablaba perfecto castellano, parecía de La Mancha o Fachadolid. 

Teneís alguna idea para solucionarles esto?


----------



## Enterao (14 Abr 2017)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros una cosa por si os habéis encontrado en parecida situación.
> Tengo unos amigos que tuvieron una cuenta en SQB, ahora solo dejaron un saldo pequeño, unos 2000 euros.
> Parece ser que confundiendo mayusculas y minusculas se les quedó la cuenta bloqueada.
> Y ahora viene la cuestión, porque además han cambiado la tarjeta de coordenadas. NO hablan más que español (!!!), y por email -pasado por el Google translator- no aceptan darles password ni explicaciones.
> ...




hombre el frances hablado despàcio se entiende ...muy negaos tiene que ser..


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Abr 2017)

No te preocupes, seguro que algún de estos que abrieron y sugirieron al resto hacer lo mismo habla bien el idioma e incluso se presta a llamar por teléfono.

Para esos soys swuisquoidiotas :XX::XX:


----------



## Barruno (14 Abr 2017)

Tener tienen gente que hablan en español, lo han comentado en el foro. Lo que no se es como se accede a ellos la verdad.
Pero es mas facil así: Dile a tu amigo que se busque a otro amigo que hable ingles/frances/aleman/suizo y se haga pasar por él.
:thumbup:


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Abr 2017)

Barruno dijo:


> Tener tienen gente que hablan en español, lo han comentado en el foro. Lo que no se es como se accede a ellos la verdad.
> Pero es mas facil así: Dile a tu amigo que se busque a otro amigo que hable ingles/frances/aleman/suizo y se haga pasar por él.
> :thumbup:



Ahora en serio, hay que muy tonto para abrir cuenta en el extranjero y sin saber el idioma. 

Todo seran dolores de cabeza, a ver si espabilas


----------



## Barruno (15 Abr 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ahora en serio, hay que muy tonto para abrir cuenta en el extranjero y sin saber el idioma.
> 
> Todo seran dolores de cabeza, a ver si espabilas



Tambien es verdad.


----------



## vividor (15 Abr 2017)

Yo hace una semana tuve que llamarles por que me caducó la tarjeta de coordenadas y no podía acceder. Llamé para solicitar ayuda y cuando llamas solo te dan opción a ser atendido en Frances o Inglés, marcas 1 o 2.

En mi caso no tengo problema con el inglés, soy bastante fluido hablando como escribiendo, así que solucioné el problema en un par de minutos. 

Ahora bien, si no sabes ningún idioma no te metas en estos fregados por que el día que tengas un problema vas a estar jodido... Que pidan ayuda a algún conocido que hable _pitinglis_...


----------



## roquerol (4 Jun 2017)

Una consulta, para retirar fondos... ¿alguien ha visto la opción en la web?


----------



## vividor (5 Jun 2017)

roquerol dijo:


> Una consulta, para retirar fondos... ¿alguien ha visto la opción en la web?



¿Te refieres a hacer una transferencia de tu cuenta en SQ a una cuenta tuya en otra entidad?

Si es así en el menú lateral de la izquierda haz click en "payment services" y ahí puedes hacer la transferencia que necesites...

Si deseas hacer una retirada en efectivo lo veo complicado, excepto que acudas a una sucursal en Suiza... Y aún así me parece que no es posible...


----------



## roquerol (9 Jun 2017)

vividor dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a hacer una transferencia de tu cuenta en SQ a una cuenta tuya en otra entidad?
> 
> Si es así en el menú lateral de la izquierda haz click en "payment services" y ahí puedes hacer la transferencia que necesites...
> 
> Si deseas hacer una retirada en efectivo lo veo complicado, excepto que acudas a una sucursal en Suiza... Y aún así me parece que no es posible...




Correcto, la idea es hacer una transferencia a mi cuenta. Lo de retirar en efectivo ni lo había contemplado.

Gracias, ya he visto el menú :Aplauso:


----------



## Proto (11 Jun 2017)

Hacienda no te dirá nada verdad?. Por si acaso guardar los movimientos de tu dinero en Suiza que demuestre era tu dinero. ¿no?.


----------



## roquerol (11 Jun 2017)

Proto dijo:


> Hacienda no te dirá nada verdad?. Por si acaso guardar los movimientos de tu dinero en Suiza que demuestre era tu dinero. ¿no?.



Por desgracia, en mi caso toooooooodos los ingresos son justificados.


----------



## entropico (7 Oct 2017)

*Sigue disponible la opcion deposito?*

¿Sabeis si sigue estando disponible la opcion de "Savings"? Parece que solo haya disponible la opcion de cuenta Forex.


----------



## vpsn (8 Oct 2017)

entropico dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si sigue estando disponible la opcion de "Savings"? Parece que solo haya disponible la opcion de cuenta Forex.



asi es, ya no se da la opcion. Anda que no se aviso veces en su momento.


----------



## entropico (8 Oct 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> asi es, ya no se da la opcion. Anda que no se aviso veces en su momento.



Ya, pero a veces la vida es complicada y no se puede estar siguiendo el forro. :|
Fijate Tochovista, que no habia aparecido en 10 años.


----------



## Barruno (12 Oct 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> asi es, ya no se da la opcion. Anda que no se aviso veces en su momento.



Rienmann upeaba este hilo y otros igual del estilo dos veces al dia como una voz que clama en el desierto advirtiendo de todo lo que pasaría y que la gente se abriera una cuenta.


----------



## vpsn (12 Oct 2017)

Barruno dijo:


> Rienmann upeaba dos veces al dia como una voz que clama en el desierto advirtiendo de todo lo que pasaría y que la gente se abriera una cuenta.



Asi es incluso fue baneado varias veces, y volvia con otro nick mientras los retardeds del foro le decian que era un capullo y cosas peores.

Supongo que alguno invirtio su tiempo en insultar a los catalanes o alos espanyoles. Bien por ellos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (7 Nov 2017)

¿Alguien ha trabajado con Fondos de inversión con ellos? Por si puede comentar impresiones, comisiones, experiencias..


----------



## Joseluislinares (22 Nov 2017)

Hola foreros.

Una pregunta sobre divisas.

Tengo metido en la cuenta multivisa de swissquote una cantidad en francos suizos.
Lo cambié de euros a CHF en Marzo, y ahora al cambio en euros me dan un 9% menos.
Me ha dao un patatús al verlo la verdad.
Mi intención era dejarlo ahí para tenerlo en otra divisa y tal, sin ánimo de mirarlo mucho, pero claro, hoy lo he visto y ya no se si sacarlo y no perder mas o si ha tocado suelo (no tengo la bola de cristal claro) dejarlo ahí para que recupere.
A parte de éso... las razones de por qué ha subido tanto el Franco Suizo... joder, ¿a que juega el Banco Central Suizo?
Ya sabía que hacian lo que les daba la gana para controlar la moneda por el tema de que es una divisa refugio, pero coño ¿subir de esta manera? ¿por y para qué?

¿Qué opinais?
Busco informacion en internet y mada mas que salen cosas inconcluyentes.


----------



## vpsn (23 Nov 2017)

Joseluislinares dijo:


> Hola foreros.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre divisas.
> 
> ...



querras decir que el euro ha subido respecto al franco suizo. No?


----------



## Joseluislinares (23 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> querras decir que el euro ha subido respecto al franco suizo. No?



Sí, éso, perdón.
Es que me lio.
El caso es que la cosa va por un 9% menos y no se si ha tocado suelo la cosa.
Gracias.


----------



## el juli (23 Nov 2017)

Yo creo que la BNS lo quiere llevar a 1 euro = 1,20 CHF que es donde estaba cuando impusieron un tipo de cambio fijo, hasta que vieron que no podían mantenerlo indefinidamente y lo dejaron flotar libre.

Si compras divisas, tienes que admitir el riesgo divisa.

Es absurdo comprar divisas y ahora escandalizarse porque el franco ha bajado....

Si no te puedes permitir esa pérdida (o más), ¿por qué no lo has dejado todo en EUR?


----------



## Joseluislinares (23 Nov 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Yo creo que la BNS lo quiere llevar a 1 euro = 1,20 CHF que es donde estaba cuando impusieron un tipo de cambio fijo, hasta que vieron que no podían mantenerlo indefinidamente y lo dejaron flotar libre.
> 
> Si compras divisas, tienes que admitir el riesgo divisa.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, te agradezco por opinar sobre lo que he comentado. No te puedo dar el thanks por que el sistema no me deja.
En segundo lugar, bueno, asumido está, no hay problema. Ya he dicho que mi intencion era aguantar con lo que cayese, aunque ahora, logicamente, me lo estoy pensando si me salgo o me quedo.
Si es como dices, y estando en 1.16, me quedaria "nada" para alcanzar ese suelo de 1.20 que dices, pero claro, quien sabe...

Una vez gracias por tu opinion.
Lo consultaré con mi almohada.


----------



## tronox (24 Nov 2017)

Creo que llego con mucho retraso al hilo, y por lo visto swisquote no permite abrir cuentas desde España. Ahora solo permite tres tipos de cuentas: Trading, Forex, y Privada.

- ¿Las cuentas de Trading o Forex no supone la apertura de una cuenta bancaria normal, donde hacer ingresos retiradas, no? Me refiero a cuenta con IBAN, etc..., Por lo que entiendo los ingresos se hacen en una cuenta única del banco y luego los asignan a tu "sección" específica de Trading o Forex, ¿no?

- ¿Los que tenéis swissquote lo recomendáis? Estoy pensando en contratar un segundo broker, y quizás probar esto del forex, a ver qué tal.


----------



## Joseluislinares (25 Nov 2017)

tronox dijo:


> Creo que llego con mucho retraso al hilo, y por lo visto swisquote no permite abrir cuentas desde España. Ahora solo permite tres tipos de cuentas: Trading, Forex, y Privada.
> 
> - ¿Las cuentas de Trading o Forex no supone la apertura de una cuenta bancaria normal, donde hacer ingresos retiradas, no? Me refiero a cuenta con IBAN, etc..., Por lo que entiendo los ingresos se hacen en una cuenta única del banco y luego los asignan a tu "sección" específica de Trading o Forex, ¿no?
> 
> - ¿Los que tenéis swissquote lo recomendáis? Estoy pensando en contratar un segundo broker, y quizás probar esto del forex, a ver qué tal.



En su dia abrí sin darme cuenta una cuenta forex en vez de la de ahorro, y recuerdo que hasta me mandaron el numero de cuenta y todo. Se lo dije a los de Swissquote y me la cancelaron (bueno, en realidad me dijeron que pasara de ella, ya no se que hicieron con ella) y abrí la de ahorro.
Yo creo que esa cuenta puede servir para dejar ahí dinero en caso de que se pongan aquí las cosas mas complicadas de lo que están.
Ya no hay secreto bancario por lo cual en principio no temeria la ira de Montoro por que ya no estamos ocultando nada. De hecho yo declaro los intereses (los céntimos) que me dan en Swissquote en la renta y me inspeccionan por otras cosas pero de éso no dicen ni mu, y si lo dijeran está todo más que justificado el origen.
O sea que, mira a ver si hay comisiones por dejar quieto el dinero (al ser una cta para invertir igual te penalizan dejar la pasta quieta) y si no cobran nada, yo la abriría antes de que tambien capen esa cuenta para los españoles.


----------



## vpsn (28 Nov 2017)

Joseluislinares dijo:


> Sí, éso, perdón.
> Es que me lio.
> El caso es que la cosa va por un 9% menos y no se si ha tocado suelo la cosa.
> Gracias.



Yo tambien cambie pasta y he perdido una cantidad cernaca a eso, pero solo era un huevo de la cesta... de todas formas personalmente no veo al Euro subiendo mucho mas...pero que se yo.


----------



## Joseluislinares (30 Nov 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Yo creo que la BNS lo quiere llevar a 1 euro = 1,20 CHF que es donde estaba cuando impusieron un tipo de cambio fijo, hasta que vieron que no podían mantenerlo indefinidamente y lo dejaron flotar libre.
> 
> Si compras divisas, tienes que admitir el riesgo divisa.
> 
> ...



la cuestión tambien es que luego pase como pasó, creo recordar, hace pocos años, que el BNS subió el franco suizo equiparando la moneda, con una subida del 20%....
en tal caso me quedaría con los francos, pero claro... qué sabe nadie como diría Raphael....



vpsn dijo:


> Yo tambien cambie pasta y he perdido una cantidad cernaca a eso, pero solo era un huevo de la cesta... de todas formas personalmente no veo al Euro subiendo mucho mas...pero que se yo.



yo he cambiado todo a euros.
He admitido la pérdida del 9,6% (en dos días el euro subió 0,6%, y no fue un pico, fue subida uniforme, de las que no bajan a los dos minutos)... asumiendo la pérdidad y a otra cosa mariposa.
::
si mañana el BNS peta el franco y lo lleva a la parida, pues me joderé igual... ::
no queda otra...


----------



## kalemania (9 Dic 2017)

Sabéis a partir de que cantidad de dinero intercambiara información Suiza con el resto de bancos europeos? 

Veo que en el resto de países europeos es 50.000,00 USD, pero de suiza no encuentro nada:

Intercambio de Información Automática o IAI - PARAISOS FISCALES


----------



## Joseluislinares (11 Dic 2017)

kalemania dijo:


> Sabéis a partir de que cantidad de dinero intercambiara información Suiza con el resto de bancos europeos?
> 
> Veo que en el resto de países europeos es 50.000,00 USD, pero de suiza no encuentro nada:
> 
> Intercambio de Información Automática o IAI - PARAISOS FISCALES



Sólo los propios bancos lo saben, y no cualquier empleado si no sólo los que se dedican precisamente a la labor de compartir informacion.
Recela de los que digan x o y... nadie lo sabe con exavtitud.
Lo importante es tener blindadas las explicaciones a Hacienda en caso que pregunten.


----------



## borimol (9 Ene 2018)

Tengo una cuenta en este banco, y sólo admiten enviar dinero a cuentas cuyo titular seas tú. Pero claro, si quieremos enviar dinero a otra persona o empresa, no nos deja. Quiero usar el servicio de Coinbase, y para validar la cuenta me piden que envie una pequeña cantidad, y lógicamente no puedo.

¿Os ha pasado igual? ¿Hay que hacer algo, contactar con ellos, o es misión imposible?


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (31 Ene 2018)

"Swissquote Bitcoin Active Certificate, una herramienta para diversificar las carteras tradicionales de sus clientes hacia las criptomonedas con una menor exposición al carácter volátil de estas". ¡Bien!


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (24 May 2018)

ya no existe la posibilidad de abrir una saving account desde España?


----------



## Barruno (24 May 2018)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> ya no existe la posibilidad de abrir una saving account desde España?



No.
Haz la prueba y nos cuentas a ver si han cambiado de idea.
Pero en principio no.


----------



## Javiher (28 Ene 2019)

Comunicacion del banco sobre intercambio de datos con Hacienda, lo que mas o menos ya se sabía:
"Intercambio automático de información en materia fiscal (AEOI): COMUNICACIÓN IMPORTANTE SOBRE EL REPORTE DE SU CUENTA
-

Estimado cliente,

Como es de su conocimiento, el 21 de julio de 2014, la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE) publicó una Norma para el intercambio automático de información de cuentas financieras en materia fiscal (el "AEOI"). El enfoque de la AEOI es el intercambio de información sobre una base transfronteriza entre las autoridades fiscales de las jurisdicciones participantes. El 1 de enero de 2017, la AEOI entró en vigor en Suiza.

Como institución financiera suiza que informa, se requiere que Swissquote Bank Ltd (en lo sucesivo denominado "Swissquote") aplique procedimientos de diligencia debida mejorados relacionados con la identificación y documentación de la residencia fiscal de sus clientes. Si, de acuerdo con estos procedimientos, Swissquote determina que un cliente es residente fiscal en una jurisdicción con la cual Suiza ha firmado un acuerdo para el AEOI (las "Jurisdicciones de los socios", cuya lista se mantiene en la Secretaría de Estado de Suiza para Asuntos Financieros Internacionales 'sitio web'), se requerirá que Swissquote reporte cierta información sobre la cuenta del cliente a la Administración Federal de Impuestos de Suiza (SFTA) anualmente.

Le informamos que, con base en nuestros registros actuales y en la aplicación de los procedimientos de diligencia debida mejorados de la AEOI, su (s) residencia (s) fiscal (es) son:

España

Como resultado, debemos e informaremos a la SFTA, a más tardar el 30 de junio de 2019, la siguiente información sobre su cuenta:

Datos personales: nombre, dirección, fecha de nacimiento, residencia (s) fiscal (es), número de identificación fiscal de cada persona relevante relacionada con su cuenta;
Datos de la cuenta: saldo al 31 de diciembre del año pasado, monto bruto de intereses, dividendos y otros ingresos, ingresos brutos de la venta o reembolso de activos.
El SFTA luego intercambiará esta información con las autoridades fiscales de la (s) jurisdicción (es) en la que usted es residente fiscal, de acuerdo con un acuerdo recíproco entre Suiza y la (s) Jurisdicción (es) asociada (s). Los acuerdos recíprocos firmados por Suiza son el acuerdo recíproco entre Suiza y la Unión Europea o el Acuerdo Multilateral Competente.
La confidencialidad y la protección de los datos personales se rigen por el artículo 6 del acuerdo recíproco entre Suiza y la Unión Europea o la sección 5 del Acuerdo Multilateral Competente, así como la Ley de Protección de Datos de Suiza. De conformidad con estas regulaciones, las autoridades fiscales a cargo de implementar la AEOI deben abstenerse de utilizar la información de su cuenta para cualquier propósito no relacionado con impuestos y no se les permite compartir la información con otras instituciones gubernamentales locales. Cada vez que Swissquote emita un informe anual en relación con su cuenta, deberá comunicar claramente su nombre, el Número de identificación fiscal y el propósito del informe.
Tenga en cuenta que esta comunicación se ha emitido debido a que su cuenta está a punto de ser reportada a la SFTA por primera vez desde la entrada en vigor de la AEOI. Swissquote no emitirá una comunicación similar cada año. Para obtener más información sobre el AEOI, visite Automatic Exchange of Information in Tax Matters (AEOI) | Swissquote y consulte los términos y condiciones generales vigentes actualmente en relación con su cuenta.
Si la (s) residencia (s) fiscal que tenemos para usted en nuestros registros es incorrecta, envíe la autocertificación AEOI debidamente completada y firmada:
• por correo electrónico a crs.compliance@swissquote.ch o por fax al +41 22 999 94 12; o
• por correo regular a Swissquote Bank Ltd, Central Data Tax, Chemin de la Crétaux 33, CH- 1196 Gland.
Esto puede aplicarse especialmente si considera que su situación personal no se ha tenido debidamente en cuenta, por ejemplo:
• nunca ha tenido su residencia fiscal en ninguna jurisdicción de socio;
• ya no tiene su residencia fiscal en una Jurisdicción de socio;
• su cuenta no se encuentra dentro del alcance de la AEOI por otra razón.
Si tiene alguna pregunta sobre el contenido de esta comunicación, comuníquese con nuestro equipo especializado por correo electrónico a crs.compliance@swissquote.ch.
Le agradecemos su atención en este importante asunto.
Atentamente,"


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2019)

Éso ya se sabía.
No obstante sigue siendo algo de cortafuegos en caso de que haya movidas en España.
No obstante, lo peor de esta cuenta no es que informen a AEAT, sino que de sacar el dinero sólo te lo dejan transferir a España, no a terceros paises, y éso ha sido de toda la vida así.
Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado.

Y de los intereses.... si lo cambias a dolares te dan el 0.7%, o sea que un respeto.


----------



## Tió Justino (16 Feb 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo. Yo prefiero que informen a AEAT y , a ser posible, que vengan los intereses ya reflejados en el borrador de la declaración, como cualquier otro banco nacional.
Sabía que no se podía transferir a cuentas de otras personas. Pero eso de que no dejan transferir a terceros paises, a una cuenta propia, no lo había escuchado nunca. Me parece raro ¿seguro que es así?


----------



## Barruno (18 Feb 2019)

Sí, es así.
El iban a transferir viene ya con el ES delante.
Luego tú puedes poner la cuenta (española) que te salga de las pelotas. 
Tambien viene tu nombre inamovible en el beneficiario.
Lo que no se es qué pasa si pones una cta qie no sea tuya y si llegaría el dinero o no.


----------



## kusss (19 Feb 2019)

Yo también tenía entendido que la única limitación a la hora de transferir, es que la otra cuenta estuviera a tu nombre, no que fuese también una cuenta española. Está bien saberlo. Si llega el madmax a Hispania y hay que apretar el botón rojo, espero que al menos dejen recoger los petro dólares en ventanilla.


----------



## vpsn (20 Feb 2019)

Yo mande pasta una vez a n26 en alemania y sin problemas, ademas mande dolares que n26 convirtio a euros. Eso si creo que te clavan un euro o 2 por transferencia sea la cantidad que sea.


----------



## dac1 (20 Feb 2019)

A mi me dijeron que puedes enviar transferencia a donde sea siempre que la cuenta de destino vaya a tu nombre


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Feb 2019)

Yo hice el mongolo el otro día y bloqueé la cuenta.

llamé, en inglés, y enseguida me lo solucionaron.

No sé como hay gente que abre una cuenta en suiza y no sabe ni llamar por teléfono en inglés.

País...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 Ene 2020)

Yo tengo cuenta durmiente en SQ de hace muchos años, creo que la voy a "despertar" de nuevo. Sabéis si cobran alguna comisión ahora mismo? En ING Luxemburgo se pusieron tontos con que tenías que ingresar 1000€ al mes y si no te cobraban.

Me da igual lo de no poder transferir a otra cuenta que no sea española, es para cambiar parte de mis ahorros de euros a chf y protegerme ante una mortadelización posible en los próximos años.


----------



## mecaweto (4 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta durmiente en SQ de hace muchos años, creo que la voy a "despertar" de nuevo. Sabéis si cobran alguna comisión ahora mismo? En ING Luxemburgo se pusieron tontos con que tenías que ingresar 1000€ al mes y si no te cobraban.
> 
> Me da igual lo de no poder transferir a otra cuenta que no sea española, es para cambiar parte de mis ahorros de euros a chf y protegerme ante una mortadelización posible en los próximos años.



Yo tengo todavia algo alli. No cobran nada de comision de mantenimiento. Dan un interes de mierda, pero al final las cuentas españolas han convergido hacia aqui. Si superas los 50.000 euros recuerda rellenar el modelo 720 para Hacienda. Es una simple notificacion. Al Banco de España ya no hay que notificar nada.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 Ene 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Yo tengo todavia algo alli. No cobran nada de comision de mantenimiento. Dan un interes de mierda, pero al final las cuentas españolas han convergido hacia aqui. Si superas los 50.000 euros recuerda rellenar el modelo 720 para Hacienda. Es una simple notificacion. Al Banco de España ya no hay que notificar nada.



Gracias, pues la despertaré y cambiaré pasta a francos suizos, me fio mas que del euro...


----------



## Barruno (5 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Gracias, pues la despertaré y cambiaré pasta a francos suizos, me fio mas que del euro...



No te lo recomiendo.
Muchos hicieron eso y luego va el Banco estatal Suizo (o como se llame) y te devalúa la moneda un 10% por que hay excesp de demanda, y pierdes el 10%.
Hace dos años paso.
Y hace cuatro o así tambien
Tu mismo.

Antes puedes cambiarlo a £ ó $. Es mas "seguro" (mas que nada por que jamás va a haber una devaluación de la noche a la mañana de un 10% del dolar o la libra... éso sería el kaos).


----------



## quehaydelomio (5 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> No te lo recomiendo.
> Muchos hicieron eso y luego va el Banco estatal Suizo (o como se llame) y te devalúa la moneda un 10% por que hay excesp de demanda, y pierdes el 10%.
> Hace dos años paso.
> Y hace cuatro o así tambien
> Tu mismo.



Me temo que pasó justo lo contrario de lo que dices.

El BNS llevaba un tiempo devaluando su propia divisa porque no quería que bajara de 1 € = 1.20 CHF.

Un CHF fuerte hace al país menos competitivo pero llegó un momento en que no podía sostener la medida y el CHF se puso casi en paridad con el euro.

Es decir, quien tenía CHFs ganó poder adquisitivo y quién tenía una hipoteca de esas indexadas a CHF se vio bien jodido.

El CHF es tradicionalmente una moneda refugio, dejo una tabla de su cotización frente al EUR en los últimos casi 20 años:

Euro Swiss Franc Exchange Rate (EUR CHF) - Historical Chart

Ha pasado de 1.5 a rozando el 1.10 o explicado más simplemente: hace 20 años 10 EUR equivalían a 15 CHF y hoy esos 15 EUR serían 11 CHF.


----------



## bitxera (5 Ene 2020)

Aproech os que tenéis cuenta. Otros no pudimos llegar


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2020)

En estos momentos esto es de mucha utilidad.


----------



## dac1 (5 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta durmiente en SQ de hace muchos años, creo que la voy a "despertar" de nuevo. Sabéis si cobran alguna comisión ahora mismo? En ING Luxemburgo se pusieron tontos con que tenías que ingresar 1000€ al mes y si no te cobraban.
> 
> Me da igual lo de no poder transferir a otra cuenta que no sea española, es para cambiar parte de mis ahorros de euros a chf y protegerme ante una mortadelización posible en los próximos años.



Depende de lo que tengas los intereses te lo cuben todo o parcialmente


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Ene 2020)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Yo hice el mongolo el otro día y bloqueé la cuenta.
> 
> llamé, en inglés, y enseguida me lo solucionaron.
> 
> ...



En italiano también puedes comunicarte con ellos lo que no estoy seguro es si con español ahora también lo puedes hacer.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Ene 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Aproech os que tenéis cuenta. Otros no pudimos llegar



Este hilo se abrió allá por el 2012 o sea casi 8 años ya y recuerdo que por esa época estuvimos a un paso de ser intervenidos y mucha gente abrió cuenta en Swissquote(yo fui uno de ellos también) aparte también tengo mis ahorros en bancos polacos y siempre digo lo mismo abrid cuenta fuera de España porque tarde o temprano algunos tendrán la tentación de ir a por los ahorros en bancos españoles ya que está el país endeudado hasta las trancas y en quiebra técnica y sino fíjate en la deuda de la seguridad social y te darás cuenta que esto no hay por donde cogerlo y lo más fácil es ir a por los ahorros de los curritos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Joseluislinares (6 Ene 2020)

¿sabeis algún producto de bolsa "bueno" que comercie Swissquote? en estos momentos me da igual que sea ETF, fondos indexados, o acciones bluechips.


Gracias.


----------



## damnit (6 Ene 2020)

Joseluislinares dijo:


> ¿sabeis algún producto de bolsa "bueno" que comercie Swissquote? en estos momentos me da igual que sea ETF, fondos indexados, o acciones bluechips.
> 
> 
> Gracias.



yo llevo un tiempo metido con su robo-advisor por si te sirve de algo, y me va más o menos bien. Defines tu estrategia y andando


----------



## damnit (6 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió allá por el 2012 o sea casi 8 años ya y recuerdo que por esa época estuvimos a un paso de ser intervenidos y mucha gente abrió cuenta en Swissquote(yo fui uno de ellos también) aparte también tengo mis ahorros en bancos polacos y siempre digo lo mismo abrid cuenta fuera de España porque tarde o temprano algunos tendrán la tentación de ir a por los ahorros en bancos españoles ya que está el país endeudado hasta las trancas y en quiebra técnica y sino fíjate en la deuda de la seguridad social y te darás cuenta que esto no hay por donde cogerlo y lo más fácil es ir a por los ahorros de los curritos.
> Pozdrawiam.



si te ves en la tsitura de repatriar todo tu dinero a españa... ¿qué haces? ¿o no piensas en ello?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> si te ves en la tsitura de repatriar todo tu dinero a españa... ¿qué haces? ¿o no piensas en ello?



No, no pienso repatriar nada a España y menos ahora todo va a Polonia con muy buen interés en złotych y un interés parecido o mejor en euros que en España y mirando la economía de los 2 países ahora no hay color, tasa de paro, deuda pública, etc....Te piensas que vale la pena meter dinero en banco español? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## damnit (6 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, no pienso repatriar nada a España y menos ahora todo va a Polonia con muy buen interés en złotych y un interés parecido o mejor en euros que en España y mirando la economía de los 2 países ahora no hay color, tasa de paro, deuda pública, etc....Te piensas que vale la pena meter dinero en banco español?
> Pozdrawiam.



bueno, te lo pregunto de otro modo, ¿y si quieres repatriar dinero a España en forma de ladrillo o necesitas comprar un coche o prestar dinero a tu madre o algo así? porque supong oque aún tendrás vínculos en España


----------



## Joseluislinares (6 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> bueno, te lo pregunto de otro modo, ¿y si quieres repatriar dinero a España en forma de ladrillo o necesitas comprar un coche o prestar dinero a tu madre o algo así? porque supong oque aún tendrás vínculos en España



Y que problema hay?
Yo ya lo he hecho, y mientras tengas todo bien atao... no hay probema.
No estamos hablando de dinero negro. Todo ésto es del blanco.

Yo lo que hago es p.e., si mando 10k un dia por el Santander, ese mismo dinero tiene que ir otra vez a Santander, y asi con todos los bancos desde los que hayas mandado a SQ.
Yo a eso no le tengo miedo, sincerametne.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Ene 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> A mi me dijeron que puedes enviar transferencia a donde sea siempre que la cuenta de destino vaya a tu nombre



Efectivamente es así ya que yo hice en su día allá por el 2012 una transferencia desde Suiza a Polonia sin ningún tipo de problema.
Sí la otra cuenta lleva tu nombre 0 problemas.
Por cierto, no os extrañeis que haya un resurgimiento del despertar de las cuentas de Swissquote que llevan dormidas varios años ante el panorama que se puede avecinan en España con el nuevo gobierno.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vividor (6 Ene 2020)

Yo acabo de llamar al servicio de atención al cliente hace 1 hora para poder acceder a la cuenta ya que no disponía de la nueva tabla de coordenadas y no había forma de acceder a la banca electrónica. Todo rápido, en inglés, muy correcto y sin problema.

Va para 8 años con esta cuenta, cero gastos, hasta en algún momento me han dado intereses a favor lo cual me dá igual ya que no es la intención, pero se agradece. 

Cruzo los dedos para que se mantenga igual por mucho tiempo, por que es una joyita.


----------



## Joseluislinares (7 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Yo acabo de llamar al servicio de atención al cliente hace 1 hora para poder acceder a la cuenta ya que no disponía de la nueva tabla de coordenadas y no había forma de acceder a la banca electrónica. Todo rápido, en inglés, muy correcto y sin problema.
> 
> Va para 8 años con esta cuenta, cero gastos, hasta en algún momento me han dado intereses a favor lo cual me dá igual ya que no es la intención, pero se agradece.
> 
> Cruzo los dedos para que se mantenga igual por mucho tiempo, por que es una joyita.



A mi me han llegado a atender en español, yo hablando en ingles y la chica diciendome que si me sentia mejor hablando en español, que ella sabía.
Muy curiosa esa vez.
Creo hasta que puedes pedir que te llamen de vuelta alguien en español, aunque no estoy seguro.
Por cierto lo de la tarjeta de coordenadas, sí, han cambiado estos dias.


----------



## damnit (7 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Yo acabo de llamar al servicio de atención al cliente hace 1 hora para poder acceder a la cuenta ya que no disponía de la nueva tabla de coordenadas y no había forma de acceder a la banca electrónica. Todo rápido, en inglés, muy correcto y sin problema.
> 
> Va para 8 años con esta cuenta, cero gastos, hasta en algún momento me han dado intereses a favor lo cual me dá igual ya que no es la intención, pero se agradece.
> 
> Cruzo los dedos para que se mantenga igual por mucho tiempo, por que es una joyita.



Sí, a mí esto me ha pasado varias veces de caducarme la tarjeta de coordenadas y te atienden de maravilla. Los suizos son secos, pero eficientes. 

Y yo estoy contento con el servicio que me dan, que es salvaguardar mi dinero sin comisiones y ahora cierta rentabilidad con el roboadvisor. Seguramente mande para allá mucho más dinero con la que se viene.


----------



## Tió Justino (7 Ene 2020)

A mi, antes, me comunicaban el cambio de tarjeta de coordenadas anualmente y me daban una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, pero llevo varios años en que no me dicen nada y sigo usando la misma tarjeta. Por lo que veo, a otros foreros se la siguen renovando. 
Por otro lado, en cuanto al idioma, en cierta ocasión les escribí para que me atendieran en castellano y así lo hicieron. Sin ningún problema.


----------



## Kid (7 Ene 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> A mi, antes, me comunicaban el cambio de tarjeta de coordenadas anualmente y me daban una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, pero llevo varios años en que no me dicen nada y sigo usando la misma tarjeta. Por lo que veo, a otros foreros se la siguen renovando.
> Por otro lado, en cuanto al idioma, en cierta ocasión les escribí para que me atendieran en castellano y así lo hicieron. Sin ningún problema.



A mi también me sucede lo mismo.
Salut.


----------



## mecaweto (7 Ene 2020)

Kid dijo:


> A mi también me sucede lo mismo.
> Salut.



Ídem, pero yo desactivé el uso de tarjeta para entrar.


----------



## ShellShock (7 Ene 2020)

¿Pero todavía se puede abrir allí una cuenta online y sacar la pasta de España?
Otro banco similar, por lo que he visto, es PostFinance. Pero no deja ver los fondos y otros productos de inversión (desde España al menos, ver Purchase funds).
Hay que joderse, nos quieren cautivos en la puta UE. ¿Habrá que usar proxy para verlo?
¿Alguien tiene experiencia con este otro banco?


----------



## quehaydelomio (7 Ene 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> Otro banco similar, por lo que he visto, es PostFinance. Pero no deja ver los fondos y otros productos de inversión



PostFinance es el banco que la mayoria de gente usa en el dia a dia en Suiza.

No creo que valga la pena para invertir por tema de comisiones y falta de variedad de fondos.

Dicho esto, los tienes por aqui:

Fund range


----------



## ShellShock (7 Ene 2020)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> PostFinance es el banco que la mayoria de gente usa en el dia a dia en Suiza.
> 
> No creo que valga la pena para invertir por tema de comisiones y falta de variedad de fondos.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Resulta que si marcas que estás en Suiza y aceptas las condiciones sí te deja verlos... 
Efectivamente, no tiene muchos fondos, y habría que ver las comisiones.

En un principio estaba considerando estos:
Dukascopy Bank
The Swiss leader in online banking
Privatkunden

Dukascopy lo descarté porque no vi que tuviese fondos de inversión. PostFinance al parecer es más de andar por casa y no es interesante por las comisiones, así que parece que será SwissQuote el ganador.

Unas preguntas más para los foreros con experiencia en banca suiza:
- Puedo abrir una cuenta online desde España, ¿no? Bancos tradicionales como UBS o Credit Suisse piden que vayas físicamente a abrirla.
- Una vez abierta, ¿puedo hacer todos los meses una transferencia por una cantidad fija sin tener líos con hacienda? Sólo 2000-3000€ al mes.
- Entiendo que los planes de pensiones en bancos españoles no se pueden rescatar desde bancos de fuera de la UE, sería mucho pedir. ¿Puedo contratar un producto de ahorro similar (para jubilación) en el banco suizo y llevarme lo que tenga en el plan de pensiones español sin que me revienten?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## quehaydelomio (7 Ene 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> - Puedo abrir una cuenta online desde España, ¿no? Bancos tradicionales como UBS o Credit Suisse piden que vayas físicamente a abrirla.



Si, me consta que con SwissQuote y PostFinance puedes (con este ultimo tendrias que pagar una comision por no ser residente)

Con UBS y CreditSuisse seria cuestion de mirarlo en sus paginas.

Ojo que la banca suiza tiene muy buena fama pero nadie habla de las comisiones (ejemplo Stamp Duty).

Si lo que quieres es invertir, comisiones bajas y simplicidad, por que no le echas un vistazo a DeGiro (UE Holanda)?



ShellShock dijo:


> - Una vez abierta, ¿puedo hacer todos los meses una transferencia por una cantidad fija sin tener líos con hacienda? Sólo 2000-3000€ al mes.



Es tu dinero, asi que si, si que puedas.

Si sobrepasas un cierto limite tendras que declararlo con un modelo 720.



ShellShock dijo:


> - Entiendo que los planes de pensiones en bancos españoles no se pueden rescatar desde bancos de fuera de la UE, sería mucho pedir. ¿Puedo contratar un producto de ahorro similar (para jubilación) en el banco suizo y llevarme lo que tenga en el plan de pensiones español sin que me revienten?



No vas a poder contratar una cuenta de pension (pilar 3a) en Suiza a menos que seas residente.

No es algo ademas que te interese porque esas cuentas tienen beneficios fiscales (de los que no podrias aprovecharte) pero a cambio son poco flexibles y dan menos rendimiento que las normales.


----------



## El Conejo del Tiempo (7 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, no pienso repatriar nada a España y menos ahora todo va a Polonia con muy buen interés en złotych y un interés parecido o mejor en euros que en España y mirando la economía de los 2 países ahora no hay color, tasa de paro, deuda pública, etc....Te piensas que vale la pena meter dinero en banco español?
> Pozdrawiam.



¿Por qué Polonia concretamente? ¿Y no Suiza o Noruega por ejemplo?
Pregunto desde la completa ignorancia.

Y viendo que te has estudiado el tema durante estos años, te pregunto ya que yo me encuentro en la situación que te encontrabas tú hace 8 años. Me gustaría abrir una cuenta de ahorros fuera de España, en Europa. ¿Recomendaciones de bancos o experiencias? Un saludo, gracias


----------



## ShellShock (7 Ene 2020)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si, me consta que con SwissQuote y PostFinance puedes (con este ultimo tendrias que pagar una comision por no ser residente)
> 
> Con UBS y CreditSuisse seria cuestion de mirarlo en sus paginas.
> 
> ...



Pues miraré DeGiro. Ya había oído hablar de ellos pero nunca me molesté en ver sus condiciones.



quehaydelomio dijo:


> Es tu dinero, asi que si, si que puedas.
> 
> Si sobrepasas un cierto limite tendras que declararlo con un modelo 720.



A eso iba, más que nada, si sería necesario declararlo. Entiendo que movimientos de efectivo o traspasos de fondos de inversión se pueden hacer siempre que uno esté dispuesto a pagar lo que cuesten esas gestiones. Gracias.



quehaydelomio dijo:


> No vas a poder contratar una cuenta de pension (pilar 3a) en Suiza a menos que seas residente.
> 
> No es algo ademas que te interese porque esas cuentas tienen beneficios fiscales (de los que no podrias aprovecharte) pero a cambio son poco flexibles y dan menos rendimiento que las normales.



De momento no soy residente, pero tengo familia allí, mi perfil profesional está muy demandado (tengo ya alguna oferta seria) y me lo planteo. De momento me ha interesado meter dinero en el plan de pensiones que tengo aquí (España) y van ya casi 100k, haciendo las aportaciones de 8k anuales para desgravar lo máximo y suponiendo que cuando me jubile voy a cobrar mucho menos y pagaré menos IRPF. Pero viendo por donde van los tiros en la política nacional, creo que voy a dejar de meter dinero en el plan y trataré de llevármelo si es posible. Todo lo demás lo puedo mover, pero con el plan de pensiones tengo dudas.

Entonces entiendo que sin ser residente nada, pero si en el futuro próximo me voy para allá, quizás sí se pueda y tendría que informarme.

Gracias de nuevo, un placer con foreros así.


----------



## damnit (7 Ene 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ídem, pero yo desactivé el uso de tarjeta para entrar.



Eso se puede hacer? Como?


----------



## duolipo (7 Ene 2020)

Los caminos de BANKOLCHON son inexcrutables.
BANKOLCHON es mi señor.


----------



## mecaweto (7 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Eso se puede hacer? Como?



Pues fue hace ya tiempo, configurando las opciones de la contraseña del perfil de usuario. No recuerdo como, pero no recuerdo que fuese complicado de hacer. Era un coñazo entrar de vez en cuando para ver si habia tarjeta de coordenadas nueva y total, para sacar el dinero solo se puede hacer si el destino es otra cuenta con tu nombre asi que aunque te pillasen la contraseña algun juanker no podria hacer nada.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Ene 2020)

El Conejo del Tiempo dijo:


> ¿Por qué Polonia concretamente? ¿Y no Suiza o Noruega por ejemplo?
> Pregunto desde la completa ignorancia.
> 
> Y viendo que te has estudiado el tema durante estos años, te pregunto ya que yo me encuentro en la situación que te encontrabas tú hace 8 años. Me gustaría abrir una cuenta de ahorros fuera de España, en Europa. ¿Recomendaciones de bancos o experiencias? Un saludo, gracias



En Polonia porque allí Dios mediante estará mi futuro el día de mañana con la familia y la otra porque Polonia está infinitamente mejor que España en el aspecto económico sobretodo y un país que está subiendo como la espuma con una tasa de paro del 3,3% empresas que se están recolocado en el país eslavo a tutiplen, contención de la deuda pública, y muchísimas inversiones en infraestructuras etc...sus depósitos en złotych son muy buenos, tienen un gobierno estable, un país que viene a ser llamado un grande en Europa en el futuro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## halconx (7 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> En Polonia porque allí Dios mediante estará mi futuro el día de mañana con la familia y la otra porque Polonia está infinitamente mejor que España en el aspecto económico sobretodo y un país que está subiendo como la espuma con una tasa de paro del 3,3% empresas que se están recolocado en el país eslavo a tutiplen, contención de la deuda pública, y muchísimas inversiones en infraestructuras etc...sus depósitos en złotych son muy buenos, tienen un gobierno estable, un país que viene a ser llamado un grande en Europa en el futuro.
> Pozdrawiam.



Nos puedes indicar en que banco de Polonia podemos depositar el dinero y si se puede abrir cuenta por internet facilmente.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Ene 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Nos puedes indicar en que banco de Polonia podemos depositar el dinero y si se puede abrir cuenta por internet facilmente.



Tienes la plataforma RAISIN (hay varios hilos hablando de ella) en la cuál podrás abrir cuenta en varios bancos de Europa entre ellos hay uno polaco el Alior bank sin necesidad de ser residentes en Polonia y con iban polaco y FGD.
Es una plataforma que aglutina bancos de países de la Unión Europea como dije antes donde podrás desde la comodidad de tu casa abrir depósito del país que quieras.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Barruno (8 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tienes la plataforma RAISIN (hay varios hilos hablando de ella) en la cuál podrás abrir cuenta en varios bancos de Europa entre ellos hay uno polaco el Alior bank sin necesidad de ser residentes en Polonia y con iban polaco y FGD.
> Es una plataforma que aglutina bancos de países de la Unión Europea como dije antes donde podrás desde la comodidad de tu casa abrir depósito del país que quieras.
> Pozdrawiam.



Una pregunta.
Abriendonos cuenta por la via que dices ¿luego podemos dar el salto a otros bancos polacos como ING?
Los depositos bien remunerados de los que hablas ¿están en Euro? O son todos en slotis?
Somos no residentes en Polonia a todos los efectos. Se me antoja complicado entrar en el mercado de los depositos siendo no residente. En España no te dejan vaya.
Tú supongo que tienes via libre por que eres polaco o tienes papeles de residencia allí o algo...

Saludos


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Abriendonos cuenta por la via que dices ¿luego podemos dar el salto a otros bancos polacos como ING?
> Los depositos bien remunerados de los que hablas ¿están en Euro? O son todos en slotis?
> Somos no residentes en Polonia a todos los efectos. Se me antoja complicado entrar en el mercado de los depositos siendo no residente. En España no te dejan vaya.
> ...



Lamentablemente barruno no puedes dar el salto del banco polaco Alior bank abierto en raisin hacia otro banco polaco sin tener residencia y los depósitos bien remunerados están en Złotych evidentemente pero los depósitos en euros no tienen nada que envidiar a los depósitos en euros de bancos españoles.
Desde el 2009 que comencé con el tema de las cuentas de ahorros polacas no he tenido ni un solo problema al revés he tenido beneficios, muy contento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## luron (8 Ene 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> A mi, antes, me comunicaban el cambio de tarjeta de coordenadas anualmente y me daban una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, pero llevo varios años en que no me dicen nada y sigo usando la misma tarjeta. Por lo que veo, a otros foreros se la siguen renovando.
> Por otro lado, en cuanto al idioma, en cierta ocasión les escribí para que me atendieran en castellano y así lo hicieron. Sin ningún problema.



Yo llevaba dos años con la misma tarjeta y al intentar acceder hoy a mi cuenta me pedían clave de tarjeta nueva.

He tenido que llamar para arreglar el tema y todo muy bien. Siempre en inglés salvo en una ocasión en que el operador me pasó a un compañero suyo que era italiano y hablaba español porque no llegó a entender al 100% lo que le había explicado (era un tema relacionado con datos personales y ley española).


----------



## kusss (20 Feb 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> A mi, antes, me comunicaban el cambio de tarjeta de coordenadas anualmente y me daban una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, pero llevo varios años en que no me dicen nada y sigo usando la misma tarjeta. Por lo que veo, a otros foreros se la siguen renovando.
> Por otro lado, en cuanto al idioma, en cierta ocasión les escribí para que me atendieran en castellano y así lo hicieron. Sin ningún problema.



Me sucede lo mismo. De antes la cambiaban anualmente pero llevo como 3 años con la misma y funcionando.


----------



## dac1 (21 Feb 2020)

Alguno sabe si se puede sacar una tarjeta prepag prepago en la savings account??


----------



## Joseluislinares (23 Feb 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Alguno sabe si se puede sacar una tarjeta prepag prepago en la savings account??



Pues éso es una buena pregunta.
Y la otra sería qué tarjeta, por que hay tres y no me aclaro con las descripciones de cada una.


----------



## dac1 (23 Feb 2020)

Joseluislinares dijo:


> Pues éso es una buena pregunta.
> Y la otra sería qué tarjeta, por que hay tres y no me aclaro con las descripciones de cada una.



Yo estuve mirando y la silver prepaid parece la mejor opcion pero las comisiones son altas


----------



## etsai (22 Abr 2020)

Hola, estoy hecho un lío. Quiero abrir una cuenta para proteger mi pasta en Swissquote y no me aclaro.

¿En que dirección debo entrar y que opción debo seleccionar?


----------



## mecaweto (22 Abr 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Hola, estoy hecho un lío. Quiero abrir una cuenta para proteger mi pasta en Swissquote y no me aclaro.
> 
> ¿En que dirección debo entrar y que opción debo seleccionar?



Creo que ya no se puede. Ese tren ya pasó.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Abr 2020)

¿Cómo va el tema de la retención de dividendos en swissquote si adquieres acciones de una empresa no suiza? ¿Te meten la retención del país origen de la sede social de la empresa + retención de dividendos suiza (35%)?


----------



## tronox (22 Abr 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Creo que ya no se puede. Ese tren ya pasó.



También me interesa y, según lo que he leido a otro usuario de este foro, si abres la de trading, te adjudican una cuenta bancaria eBanking funcional, pero no sé nada más. También me gustaría saber que diferencias hay con Dukascopy, la otra opción suiza más comentada, y que sí te deja abrir la cuenta bancaria directamente sin abrir la de forex.


----------



## Barruno (22 Abr 2020)

tronox dijo:


> También me interesa y, según lo que he leido a otro usuario de este foro, si abres la de trading, te adjudican una cuenta bancaria eBanking funcional, pero no sé nada más. También me gustaría saber que diferencias hay con Dukascopy, la otra opción suiza más comentada, y que sí te deja abrir la cuenta bancaria directamente sin abrir la de forex.



Mandales un email.
Responden rápido.


----------



## tronox (22 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Mandales un email.
> Responden rápido.



¿A cúal de los dos te refieres, Swissquote o Dukascopy? ¿Cual crees que es mejor? Gracias!!


----------



## ShellShock (24 Abr 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Hola, estoy hecho un lío. Quiero abrir una cuenta para proteger mi pasta en Swissquote y no me aclaro.
> 
> ¿En que dirección debo entrar y que opción debo seleccionar?



swissquote.ch <- Suiza (cuenta en Swissquote)
swissquote.eu <- UK (cuenta en Barclays)

Que yo sepa la suiza tiene más productos (fondos indexados, ETFs, etc.), y tienes que hacer una videoconferencia en inglés con ellos para enseñar el DNI o pasaporte, explicar quién eres y que sólo vas a hacer cosas legales y demás para que te abran la cuenta y te dejen operar. Una conversación de 15 minutillos, no más.

La de UK te vale si quieres FOREX con metatrader y esas cosas. Te llaman por teléfono y hablan español.


----------



## Barruno (24 Abr 2020)

tronox dijo:


> ¿A cúal de los dos te refieres, Swissquote o Dukascopy? ¿Cual crees que es mejor? Gracias!!



No conozco Dukascopy.
Swissquote son serios. Solo puedo hablar de lo que tengo experiencia. Los emails los responden a las pocas horas.


----------



## bitxera (26 Abr 2020)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si, me consta que con SwissQuote y PostFinance puedes (con este ultimo tendrias que pagar una comision por no ser residente)
> 
> Con UBS y CreditSuisse seria cuestion de mirarlo en sus paginas.
> 
> ...



Con Postfinance aún se puede? Creo recordar que eran 20 chf de comisión si eres no residente. ¿Hay hilo "oficial"?


----------



## neo2154 (29 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias,

Abrí esta cuenta en 2016, y por el momento no la he utilizado.

Aunque lo he leido por ahí y en el link de tarifas de Swissquote....

Pricing: our Brokerage Fees for Online Trading | Swissquote

....queria preguntar a alguien que ya haya operado con la cuenta:

- Si las tarifas por transferencia emitida desde SwissQuote a España son 2 EUR como he leido por aquí, ya que en la seccion Payment Fees hay dos supuestos donde podria entrar este tipo de transaccion:


> "*Payment fees*".
> Online payments – within Switzerland,Liechtenstein + SEPA credit transfers - 2 EUR
> Online payments – all currencies (+CHF/EUR outside Switzerland and Liechtenstein) - Hasta 25 EUR



- Si los tipos de interes en la cuenta de ahorro son los que pone en la pagina. En la tabla *"Interest Rates" de la Seccion "Savings Account"* del link anterior, el unico tipo de interes que puede resultar algo interesante es si pones tus ahorros en dolares *(0,75%)*, y en este hilo he leido de gente que le daban algo mas por tenerla en EUROS.

Gracias por adelantado, y animo a todos con el confinamiento.


----------



## cuidesemele (29 Abr 2020)

Postfinance ya no acepta si no tienes algun vinculo con Suiza.


----------



## sapoconcho (29 Abr 2020)

neo2154 dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Abrí esta cuenta en 2016, y por el momento no la he utilizado.
> 
> ...



Te lo pone claro: SEPA credit transfer 2€. Es lo que cobran. A mí es lo que me han cobrado siempre.
Y sí, los tipos de interés no existen porque tampoco cobran por tener cuenta y es más un banco de trading que de ahorros.


----------



## unaie (29 Abr 2020)

Yo abri cuenta en Swissquote hace muchos años, la savings account. Tengo alli poco mas 10K euros. Hace años que no entraba a la cuenta y les he llamado este año para que me den la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas y poder entrar. Nunca me he metido en trading, creeis que merece la pena tener ese dinero invertido en algo en lugar de en la cuenta de ahorro? Mas que para especular, algo que sea mas o menos estable y que de dividendos y te puedas olvidar.

En cuanto a la tarjeta VISA, con la savings account se puede pedir una basica, te sale el envio 50 euros y en los pagos te cobran un 1% de comision. No se yo si tiene mucho sentido salvo por tener una tarjeta de Swissquote.


----------



## bitxera (29 Abr 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Yo abri cuenta en Swissquote hace muchos años, la savings account. Tengo alli poco mas 10K euros. Hace años que no entraba a la cuenta y les he llamado este año para que me den la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas y poder entrar. Nunca me he metido en trading, creeis que merece la pena tener ese dinero invertido en algo en lugar de en la cuenta de ahorro? Mas que para especular, algo que sea mas o menos estable y que de dividendos y te puedas olvidar.
> 
> En cuanto a la tarjeta VISA, con la savings account se puede pedir una basica, te sale el envio 50 euros y en los pagos te cobran un 1% de comision. No se yo si tiene mucho sentido salvo por tener una tarjeta de Swissquote.



Te cobran un 1% de cada operaciónque pagues con la tarjeta SWQ?
Si la usas para emergencias, cómo el dinero de esa cuanta, aún


----------



## unaie (29 Abr 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Te cobran un 1% de cada operaciónque pagues con la tarjeta SWQ?
> Si la usas para emergencias, cómo el dinero de esa cuanta, aún



Estas son las opciones de tarjeta que te dan, con saving account solo la utima.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Abr 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Yo abri cuenta en Swissquote hace muchos años, la savings account. Tengo alli poco mas 10K euros. Hace años que no entraba a la cuenta y les he llamado este año para que me den la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas y poder entrar. Nunca me he metido en trading, creeis que merece la pena tener ese dinero invertido en algo en lugar de en la cuenta de ahorro? Mas que para especular, algo que sea mas o menos estable y que de dividendos y te puedas olvidar.
> 
> En cuanto a la tarjeta VISA, con la savings account se puede pedir una basica, te sale el envio 50 euros y en los pagos te cobran un 1% de comision. No se yo si tiene mucho sentido salvo por tener una tarjeta de Swissquote.



Antes que tener el dinero parado mételo en uno de estos, hombre:
The Swiss leader in online banking
Un ETF o fondo indexado S&P 500 de Vanguard o algo así que no tenga comisiones apenas, y al menos que tu dinero rinda algo y no se vaya disolviendo inflación mediante.
Además todavía no ha terminado de recuperarse el nivel previo al jaleo del virus y si la cosa no se vuelve a torcer puede ser una compra barata.


----------



## unaie (30 Abr 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> Antes que tener el dinero parado mételo en uno de estos, hombre:
> The Swiss leader in online banking
> Un ETF o fondo indexado S&P 500 de Vanguard o algo así que no tenga comisiones apenas, y al menos que tu dinero rinda algo y no se vaya disolviendo inflación mediante.
> Además todavía no ha terminado de recuperarse el nivel previo al jaleo del virus y si la cosa no se vuelve a torcer puede ser una compra barata.



Mirare a ver como se puede. Desde la savings account te permite algunos ETF pero no esta ese. Igual hay que pasar a otro tipo de cuenta.


----------



## neo2154 (1 May 2020)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Te lo pone claro: SEPA credit transfer 2€. Es lo que cobran. A mí es lo que me han cobrado siempre.
> Y sí, los tipos de interés no existen porque tampoco cobran por tener cuenta y es más un banco de trading que de ahorros.



Buenas tardes @sapoconcho ,

Gracias por la respuesta. Al ser transferencias fuera de Suiza en cualquier caso, lo que ponía en la web me resultaba algo ambiguo. Si tu ya has hecho transferencias y te cobran eso, genial ya me queda claro del todo.

Una pregunta. Estas usando la cuenta para trading o para invertir en algún producto del banco?. Ahora mismo tener el dinero parado alli la verdad me parece un error, he buceado bastante en ella y no encuentro nada que me cuadre, salvo el usarla como cuenta en la que depositar el dinero si hay problemas en España.


----------



## neo2154 (1 May 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Mirare a ver como se puede. Desde la savings account te permite algunos ETF pero no esta ese. Igual hay que pasar a otro tipo de cuenta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 305663



@unaie que comisiones se manejan en los fondos que has visto de ese banco. Son equiparables a las comisiones de myinvestor etc... que ahora son bastante competitivas en algunos casos?


----------



## neo2154 (1 May 2020)

He estado echándole un vistazo a los fondos, y por ejemplo he cogido uno de Pictet que se indexa al oro, por tener el dinero invertido en algo que al menos te salve de la inflación, y las comisiones por suscripción ya pueden llegar al 5%. Que opináis vosotros? Quizás en España sale mejor no?

Lo de "delivery fee" no sé que significa la verdad.


----------



## contrabajos (1 May 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Yo abri cuenta en Swissquote hace muchos años, la savings account. Tengo alli poco mas 10K euros. Hace años que no entraba a la cuenta y les he llamado este año para que me den la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas y poder entrar. Nunca me he metido en trading, creeis que merece la pena tener ese dinero invertido en algo en lugar de en la cuenta de ahorro? Mas que para especular, algo que sea mas o menos estable y que de dividendos y te puedas olvidar.
> 
> En cuanto a la tarjeta VISA, con la savings account se puede pedir una basica, te sale el envio 50 euros y en los pagos te cobran un 1% de comision. No se yo si tiene mucho sentido salvo por tener una tarjeta de Swissquote.



Una pregunta: la atención telefónica para solicitar la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿ha sido en castellano?.
Gracias.


----------



## Ferenczyg (2 May 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Una pregunta: la atención telefónica para solicitar la nueva tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿ha sido en castellano?.
> Gracias.



Hace una semana para reactivarla, inglés, francés, italiano


----------



## contrabajos (2 May 2020)

Ferenczyg dijo:


> Hace una semana para reactivarla, inglés, francés, italiano



Gracias.


----------



## Electra_ (3 May 2020)

pillo sitio, interesa


----------



## dac1 (3 May 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Estas son las opciones de tarjeta que te dan, con saving account solo la utima.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 304858



La has pedido la silver prepaid??


----------



## Pinovski (11 May 2020)

hola, ya no se puede abrir cuenta refugio por si en españa se tuerce no?


----------



## Tió Justino (11 May 2020)

unaie dijo:


> Estas son las opciones de tarjeta que te dan, con saving account solo la utima.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 304858



Tengo entendido que la tarjeta Silver prepaid tiene una comision del 1% de cada oparación ¿sabes si además tiene comisión de mantenimiento y límites para sacar dinero con la tarjeta? Gracias


----------



## vividor (11 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> hola, ya no se puede abrir cuenta refugio por si en españa se tuerce no?



Solo cuenta de TRADING, la SAVINGS no desde hace tiempo.


----------



## unaie (11 May 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la tarjeta Silver prepaid tiene una comision del 1% de cada oparación ¿sabes si además tiene comisión de mantenimiento y límites para sacar dinero con la tarjeta? Gracias



No la he pedido, pero segun pone no tiene gastos de mantenimiento y en cuanto al limite lo indicas tu, por seguridad supongo, el limite real seran tus fondos.


----------



## Tió Justino (15 May 2020)

He encontrado la siguiente informacion sobre la tarjeta Silver Prepaid:

Summary of fees and services 
Card shipping 50.- if reception address is abroad
Card loading: 1%, min 5.-
The available amount on the card is limited to CHF, EUR or USD 30,000 over a period of 30 days.
Replacement card worldwide 20.-
Urgent Card/PIN 50.-
Transactions in foreign currencies 1.5%
Commission for cash withdrawals 3.5%, min 5.-


----------



## dac1 (15 May 2020)

Yo la he pedido me acaba de llegar via ups son 50 eurazos pero creo vale la pena la primera vez cargadla con lo minimo que son 105 euros en el momento de pedirla tu escoges el pin en la web de esos 105 te descontaran 50 para pagar el envio la tarjeta no lleva tu nombre y cada carga tiene una comision del1%sobre lo que cargues esta disponible en euros libras esterlinas o dolares usa pero no puedes cambiar la moneda una vez elegida la tarjeta se activa comprando algo pero debes poner el pin en el terminal no vale contacless tardan5 a 8 dias en llegar una vez pedida los reintegros en cajeros comision 3,5% puedes cargar hasta 30000euros cada 30 dias si la pierdes la puedes bloquear inmediatamente desde la web


----------



## bitxera (15 May 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Yo la he pedido me acaba de llegar via ups son 50 eurazos pero creo vale la pena la primera vez cargadla con lo minimo que son 105 euros en el momento de pedirla tu escoges el pin en la web de esos 105 te descontaran 50 para pagar el envio la tarjeta no lleva tu nombre y cada carga tiene una comision del1%sobre lo que cargues esta disponible en euros libras esterlinas o dolares usa pero no puedes cambiar la moneda una vez elegida la tarjeta se activa comprando algo pero debes poner el pin en el terminal no vale contacless tardan5 a 8 dias en llegar una vez pedida los reintegros en cajeros comision 3,5% puedes cargar hasta 30000euros cada 30 dias si la pierdes la puedes bloquear inmediatamente desde la web



Dr cada operación (incluso compra) apoquinas un 1'5%?


----------



## Tió Justino (15 May 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Yo la he pedido me acaba de llegar via ups son 50 eurazos pero creo vale la pena la primera vez cargadla con lo minimo que son 105 euros en el momento de pedirla tu escoges el pin en la web de esos 105 te descontaran 50 para pagar el envio la tarjeta no lleva tu nombre y cada carga tiene una comision del1%sobre lo que cargues esta disponible en euros libras esterlinas o dolares usa pero no puedes cambiar la moneda una vez elegida la tarjeta se activa comprando algo pero debes poner el pin en el terminal no vale contacless tardan5 a 8 dias en llegar una vez pedida los reintegros en cajeros comision 3,5% puedes cargar hasta 30000euros cada 30 dias si la pierdes la puedes bloquear inmediatamente desde la web



Es una pasada de comisiones. Un 3,5% en cajeros y un 2,5% (1% de recarga + 1,5 por la operación) en compras.


----------



## tronox (16 May 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Es una pasada de comisiones. Un 3,5% en cajeros y un 2,5% (1% de recarga + 1,5 por la operación) en compras.



Sabéis si en comparación con la de Dukascopy, cual va mejor, comisiones y demás? Estoy entre los dos, y no me decido.


----------



## dac1 (16 May 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Es una pasada de comisiones. Un 3,5% en cajeros y un 2,5% (1% de recarga + 1,5 por la operación) en compras.



No en compras no a mi solo me cobraron lo que compre


----------



## Tió Justino (16 May 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> No en compras no a mi solo me cobraron lo que compre



¿Y en la recarga de los 105 € te cobraron el 1%? .Si no te cobraron tampoco, no lo entiendo. Gracias por tu información.


----------



## dac1 (16 May 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> ¿Y en la recarga de los 105 € te cobraron el 1%? .Si no te cobraron tampoco, no lo entiendo. Gracias por tu información.



Si que te cobran el 1% en la recarga en las compras no siempre que sean en la moneda de la tarjeta si cambia la moneda si 3,5%


----------



## Pinovski (16 May 2020)

no preferís NN bank?


----------



## kapandji (7 Jun 2020)

hola,
La cuenta trading de swissquote permite operar en acciones suizas (de mi interés nestle, novartis y roche).
The Swiss leader in online banking

Me han comentado que además, cuando abres la cuenta, puedes indicar ser residente fiscal en españa, con lo que se te aplicaría correctamente la retención de dividendos según tratado de doble imposición.
Mirando el libro de tarifas,
https://library.swissquote.com/shar...206.843494699.1591515875-356635609.1591515875 

Tiene una comisión de 20 CHF por operaciones entre 500-2000 CHF, y una save custody fees de minimo 15 Fr cuatrimestrales.
¿alguno tiene experiencia al respecto?
un saludo


----------



## Barruno (7 Jun 2020)

kapandji dijo:


> Tiene una comisión de 20 CHF por operaciones entre 500-2000 CHF, y una save custody fees de minimo 15 Fr cuatrimestrales.
> ¿alguno tiene experiencia al respecto?
> un saludo



Y sólo por tener la cuenta, la comision de mantenimiento cuanto es? En esa tabla que pones parece que es gratis la account fees.

Otra cosa.
Al ser trading account te obligan a comprar acciones y tal? Se sabe como va éso?


----------



## bronx5 (12 Jun 2020)

Alguien sabe si existe app de Swissquote para IOS? No app de Swissquote trading que esa sí me aparece en la App Store, yo quiero una app para poder ver las cuentas normales. Gracias.


----------



## Barruno (13 Jun 2020)

bronx5 dijo:


> Alguien sabe si existe app de Swissquote para IOS? No app de Swissquote trading que esa sí me aparece en la App Store, yo quiero una app para poder ver las cuentas normales. Gracias.



En android tampoco hay


----------



## bronx5 (13 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> En android tampoco hay



Pues no entiendo por qué no sacan una app ya.


----------



## Barruno (14 Jun 2020)

bronx5 dijo:


> Pues no entiendo por qué no sacan una app ya.



Por que esa cta ya no la comercializan


----------



## euroburbuja2 (29 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos! 

qué tal los ahorros por suiza? ya viene el corralito? 

jajajajaja Saludos de euroburbuja


jajajaja


----------



## euroburbuja2 (30 Jul 2020)

Up para este hilo del 2012 que convenció a muchos abriendo cuenta para hacer el primo.


----------



## Pinovski (30 Jul 2020)

euroburbuja2 dijo:


> Up para este hilo del 2012 que convenció a muchos abriendo cuenta para hacer el primo.



pero te vale para siempre y el día que llegue ya tienes el dinero y no lo tienes que meter en el momento más sospechoso

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euroburbuja2 (30 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> pero te vale para siempre y el día que llegue ya tienes el dinero y no lo tienes que meter en el momento más sospechoso
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Conozco este hilo bien y gracias a los alarmistas que defendían la llegada del corralito español en este mismo hilo, hubo mucha gente que abrió cuenta y se llevo parte de su dinero a este banco renunciando a mas de un 5% de intereses que te daban en la banca patria, poniéndose en manos de hacienda que les metió mano por tener pasta alli, por olvidarse declarar... y ya no hablemos de casos en los que alguno tuvo que darse un viajecito alli ya que tienes pasta y quieren verte la cara... o los que son incapaces de desenvolverse en ingles porque la mayoria no puede ni responder a una simple llamada del banco. etc etc Creeme que sé de que hablo y en este hilo hubo muchos GILIPOLLAS alarmistas que de repetir la misma estupidez del corralito hicieron mucho daño. El que simplemente abrió cuenta y ha metido 10€ pues será de los que menos ha perdido de todos pero seguro que se habrá mareado con el papeleo y con la declaración para NADA. Sí, nada! que ya han pasado 8 años y de corralito nada.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (30 Jul 2020)

euroburbuja2 dijo:


> Conozco este hilo bien y gracias a los alarmistas que defendían la llegada del corralito español en este mismo hilo, hubo mucha gente que abrió cuenta y se llevo parte de su dinero a este banco renunciando a mas de un 5% de intereses que te daban en la banca patria, poniéndose en manos de hacienda que les metió mano por tener pasta alli, por olvidarse declarar... y ya no hablemos de casos en los que alguno tuvo que darse un viajecito alli ya que tienes pasta y quieren verte la cara... o los que son incapaces de desenvolverse en ingles porque la mayoria no puede ni responder a una simple llamada del banco. etc etc Creeme que sé de que hablo y en este hilo hubo muchos GILIPOLLAS alarmistas que de repetir la misma estupidez del corralito hicieron mucho daño. El que simplemente abrió cuenta y ha metido 10€ pues será de los que menos ha perdido de todos pero seguro que se habrá mareado con el papeleo y con la declaración para NADA. Sí, nada! que ya han pasado 8 años y de corralito nada.



LOs que se acojonaron varios dias con el popular no estan de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## euroburbuja2 (31 Jul 2020)

Frasier dijo:


> LOs que se acojonaron varios dias con el popular no estan de acuerdo contigo.



Por qué? algún ahorrador ha perdido sus ahorros?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (31 Jul 2020)

euroburbuja2 dijo:


> Por qué? algún ahorrador ha perdido sus ahorros?



Hasta que se supo que no los perdian, alguno tomo tranquilizantes... conozco varios casos. Yo no los tuve que tomar...


----------



## estanflacion (17 Ago 2020)

Os funciona la web hoy? El acceso ha cambiado, y no reconoce la contraseña


----------



## estanflacion (17 Ago 2020)

Ya puedo. Me enviaba a otro acceso, y no salía mi Login. Algo extraño, y me volví paranoico, con la distopía que estamos viviendo
Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacar una cantidad de ahorros que tengo con mi mujer (30k aproximadamente), y me han hablado muy bien de SwissQuote. Se puede abrir cuenta desde aquí, pero me gustaría oír vuestros comentarios.
> 
> ¿Es seguro? ¿el dinero quedaría en CHF? ¿Se podría considerar el lugar más seguro para tener los ahorros? Pensando en que los necesitaré en el medio plazo...
> 
> saludos



Es seguro. Esta cubierto por en FINMA que protege hasta 100k CHF. Que yo recuerde también te permite hacer transferencia en Euros sin tener que cambiar a CHF, pero mejor confírmalo con ellos.

*Yo, y esto es experiencia personal, tengo la gran mayoría de mi efectivo fuera de España.* La coincidencia ha querido que precísamente vaya a mover una cantidad ligeramente superior a la tuya de unos beneficios de una operación que he cerrado recientemente. Este dinero forma parte de una futura inversión inmobiliaria en el 2021-22. Igual tú estas teniendo la misma idea 

Hasta que no llegue el momento de hacer ésta inversión (osea, mínimo uno o dos años) el dinero se queda fuera de España. Suiza es desde luego una opción supersegura, aunque para 30k Austria tampoco esta mal.

Mientras esté el gobierno actual en España yo tendría el menor dinero posible.

Por cierto, si vas a hacer transferencias hazlas de menos de 3000 euros. Hacienda te puede venir a tocar los cojones pero menos. Para 30k yo transferiría 2.5k a la semana. Pero vamos, casi casi seguro que te van a llamar. A mi me lo hicieron y no pasa nada pero avisado quedas.


----------



## damnit (17 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es seguro. Esta cubierto por en FINMA que protege hasta 100k CHF. Que yo recuerde también te permite hacer transferencia en Euros sin tener que cambiar a CHF, pero mejor confírmalo con ellos.
> 
> *Yo, y esto es experiencia personal, tengo la gran mayoría de mi efectivo fuera de España.* La coincidencia ha querido que precísamente vaya a mover una cantidad ligeramente superior a la tuya de unos beneficios de una operación que he cerrado recientemente. Este dinero forma parte de una futura inversión inmobiliaria en el 2021-22. Igual tú estas teniendo la misma idea
> 
> ...



Buenas,

gracias como siempre. El post si lo ves es bastante antiguo. De hecho no sólo abrí cuenta con ellos, tengo el roboadvisor con ellos y lo sigo usando para repartir mi patrimonio entre diferentes países.

Desde luego yo tengo y he tenido una muy buena experiencia con ellos hasta ahora


----------



## Tió Justino (3 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe el CIF de Swissquote? No lo encuentro por ningún lado. Es para el 720.


----------



## Barruno (3 Mar 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe el CIF de Swissquote? No lo encuentro por ningún lado. Es para el 720.



El 720 se refiere tu cif en suiza (en el caso en que lo tuvieras), no al de swissquote


----------



## Tió Justino (3 Mar 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> El 720 se refiere tu cif en suiza (en el caso en que lo tuvieras), no al de swissquote



Gracias por responder.

Según se explica en este manual Declaración de Renta y Patrimonio

_NUMERO DE IDENTIFICACION FISCAL EN EL PAIS DE RESIDENCIA FISCAL. Se consignará el número de *identificación fiscal de las entidades* declaradas en el campo anterior, asignado en el país o territorio de residencia fiscal. _

Igualmente, en el siguiente simulador del modelo 720 de la asociación española de asesores fiscales, indica igualmente *"NIF de la entidad" Modelo 720. Presentación*


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Mar 2021)

Si tengo dinero en Suiza, en Dukascopy, y no supera los 50k no estoy obligado a declarar nada no?


Barruno dijo:


> El 720 se refiere tu cif en suiza (en el caso en que lo tuvieras), no al de swissquote


----------



## Abrojo (3 Mar 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es seguro. Esta cubierto por en FINMA que protege hasta 100k CHF. Que yo recuerde también te permite hacer transferencia en Euros sin tener que cambiar a CHF, pero mejor confírmalo con ellos.
> 
> *Yo, y esto es experiencia personal, tengo la gran mayoría de mi efectivo fuera de España.* La coincidencia ha querido que precísamente vaya a mover una cantidad ligeramente superior a la tuya de unos beneficios de una operación que he cerrado recientemente. Este dinero forma parte de una futura inversión inmobiliaria en el 2021-22. Igual tú estas teniendo la misma idea
> 
> ...



No sé, yo el año pasado hice el tope de transferencia diaria que dejaba mi banco durante días seguidos (más que 2,5k , ya no recuerdo), para sacarlo fuera y no me llamaron (igual ya estaba residiendo fuera). Pero recuerdo que antaño también hice parecido para ponerlo en Raisin y no recibí llamada alguna.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Mar 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> El 720 se refiere tu cif en suiza (en el caso en que lo tuvieras), no al de swissquote



no, es el CIF o CIFs de la lista de entidades donde tienes dinero, lo sé que el año pasado me tocó hacer la huevada


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (3 Mar 2021)

Qué mala es la testosterona sintética en Pedrito y Aznarín.


----------



## Barruno (4 Mar 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Según se explica en este manual Declaración de Renta y Patrimonio
> 
> ...



Pues a mi no me ha pedido nada de eso la verdad. Que quieres que te diga.
Éso creo que lo piden para los fondos de inversion y tal. Pero para ctas corrienres creo que no.
Creo.


----------



## Tió Justino (4 Mar 2021)

A ver si aparece alguien que nos aclare un poco el tema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> No sé, yo el año pasado hice el tope de transferencia diaria que dejaba mi banco durante días seguidos (más que 2,5k , ya no recuerdo), para sacarlo fuera y no me llamaron (igual ya estaba residiendo fuera). Pero recuerdo que antaño también hice parecido para ponerlo en Raisin y no recibí llamada alguna.



Es la loteria de la mierda. Te puede o no te puede tocar, pero es mejor que no te toque.

En cualquier caso, a partir de 3k los bancos tienen obligación de reportar, y todos los años los bancos tienen la obligación de reportar un número de clientes incluso cuando no han hecho nada.

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (4 Mar 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es la loteria de la mierda. Te puede o no te puede tocar, pero es mejor que no te toque.
> 
> En cualquier caso, a partir de 3k los bancos tienen obligación de reportar, y todos los años los bancos tienen la obligación de reportar un número de clientes incluso cuando no han hecho nada.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



El problema me suena más a traerlo, no a sacarlo. No creo que nadie te pueda decir nada por mover tu dinero si puedes demostrar su origen. Otro tema es que si te pasas del limite de 50000 euros toca el 720.

Si lo traes y no puedes demostrar de donde salio el dinero cuando lo enviaste, entonces sí tienes un problema.


----------



## porcospin (4 Mar 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es seguro. Esta cubierto por en FINMA que protege hasta 100k CHF. Que yo recuerde también te permite hacer transferencia en Euros sin tener que cambiar a CHF, pero mejor confírmalo con ellos.
> 
> *Yo, y esto es experiencia personal, tengo la gran mayoría de mi efectivo fuera de España.* La coincidencia ha querido que precísamente vaya a mover una cantidad ligeramente superior a la tuya de unos beneficios de una operación que he cerrado recientemente. Este dinero forma parte de una futura inversión inmobiliaria en el 2021-22. Igual tú estas teniendo la misma idea
> 
> ...



Si la cantidad es 30k puedes dormir a pierna suelta teniéndolos en el peor banco patrio de españa, portugal o grecia. 

Asustar a gente de que puede perder esas cantidades es crear pánico con el único objetivo de arrimar el ascua política.

Si alguien de verdad piensa se puede perder esas cantidades, es de tontos enviarlo suiza o austria, cuando la solución es emigrar o comprar armas y latunes para el holocousto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Si la cantidad es 30k puedes dormir a pierna suelta teniéndolos en el peor banco patrio de españa, portugal o grecia.
> 
> Asustar a gente de que puede perder esas cantidades es crear pánico con el único objetivo de arrimar el ascua política.
> 
> Si alguien de verdad piensa se puede perder esas cantidades, es de tontos enviarlo suiza o austria, cuando la solución es emigrar o comprar armas y latunes para el holocousto.



Lógicamente, hasta 100k estan asegurados. Pero el forero ha pedido consejo y yo le respondo.

PS: Curiosamente yo suelo hacer provisión para varios meses de comida. Lo llevo haciendo desde hace años y hago rotación. Lo de la falta de papel de WC me pilló muerto de la risa.


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Mar 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Lógicamente, hasta 100k estan asegurados. Pero el forero ha pedido consejo y yo le respondo.*
> 
> PS: Curiosamente yo suelo hacer provisión para varios meses de comida. Lo llevo haciendo desde hace años y hago rotación. Lo de la falta de papel de WC me pilló muerto de la risa.



Ojo, que hace no tantos años el tope estaba en 20k si no recuerdo mal. A modo de recordatorio y tal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ojo, que hace no tantos años el tope estaba en 20k si no recuerdo mal. A modo de recordatorio y tal.



La UE los ha harmonizado todos a 100k. Al menos 100% seguro en la zona Euro.


----------



## porcospin (4 Mar 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lógicamente, hasta 100k estan asegurados. Pero el forero ha pedido consejo y yo le respondo.
> 
> PS: Curiosamente yo suelo hacer provisión para varios meses de comida. Lo llevo haciendo desde hace años y hago rotación. Lo de la falta de papel de WC me pilló muerto de la risa.



Por desgracia es demasiado común en este foro la manipulación usando los augurios de un supuesto holocausto patrio, las comparaciones con Venezuela, Argentina, Grecia etc pero reduciendo el estudio/exposición a españa y los anteriores, sin incluir al resto, a cuantos tendrían que caer antes, las diferencias con los anteriores etc...
Todo lo anterior con un objetivo que no es el de ayudar al lector sino el de influir en política.

Si en la crisis patria anterior, no hubo madmax no lo tendremos en una crisis global.
Si tienes más de 100k pues diversifica, es la practica adecuada y hasta los suizos inteligentes lo hacen.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Mar 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Por desgracia es demasiado común en este foro la manipulación usando los augurios de un supuesto holocausto patrio, las comparaciones con Venezuela, Argentina, Grecia etc pero reduciendo el estudio/exposición a españa y los anteriores, sin incluir al resto, a cuantos tendrían que caer antes, las diferencias con los anteriores etc...
> Todo lo anterior con un objetivo que no es el de ayudar al lector sino el de influir en política.
> 
> Si en la crisis patria anterior, no hubo madmax no lo tendremos en una crisis global.
> Si tienes más de 100k pues diversifica, es la practica adecuada y hasta los suizos inteligentes lo hacen.



Maxmad no habrá, pero la inflación, en cuanto nos suelten y el dinero incremente su velocidad, no nos la va a quitar nadie. Ni aquí, ni a nivel global. Y los ahorrillos improductivos se perderán “como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Maxmad no habrá, pero la inflación, en cuanto nos suelten y el dinero incremente su velocidad, no nos la va a quitar nadie. Ni aquí, ni a nivel global. Y los ahorrillos improductivos se perderán “como lágrimas en la lluvia.



Pues para que "suelten " ese dinero lo veo duro.De momento ya se he retrasado a Junio el tema de dar el dinero a España, y recordemos que Alemania está EXIGIENDO reformas ( pensiones y funcionarios) para soltar ese dinero.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Mar 2021)

No me he expresado bien. No decía cuando Europa suelte la pasta, si no cuando nos suelten a nosotros. Cuando la gente gaste, el que tenga para gastar.


----------



## mol (5 Mar 2021)

las comisiones que cobra swissquote son bastante tochas, ojo

ayer por una operación de venta de stock en USD, 3500 pavos aprox, unos 33 dólares de comisión


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Maxmad no habrá, pero la inflación, en cuanto nos suelten y el dinero incremente su velocidad, no nos la va a quitar nadie. Ni aquí, ni a nivel global. Y los ahorrillos improductivos se perderán “como lágrimas en la lluvia.



Claro claro..
Por éso Anapatri tenia pasta del bisabuelo en suiza que les dejó en herencia...
Super diberzifhikaho hoyja

Los Botín han regularizado 200 millones por la herencia familiar en Suiza

¡¡¡Y estos son los que te dicen que les de la pasta (teniemdo tú el riesgo!!) Para que diversifiques!!!

Por algo no pensaron en esas lagrimas en la lluvia...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 Ene 2022)

Ha llegado la hora de desempolvar la cuenta de swissquote?









Fallo histórico: la Justicia europea tumba la declaración de bienes en el extranjero


El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) ha tumbado la polémica Declaración de Bienes en el Extranjero, el llamado Modelo 720. El TJUE ha emitido esta mañana su sentencia final, a la que ha tenido acceso elEconomista. El fallo, histórico, enmienda las conclusiones del Abogado General...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Triyuga (27 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo una cuenta con ellos desde hace 20 años, + - , y no me puedo quejar


----------



## Triyuga (27 Ene 2022)

Ultima hora. La UE considera ILEGAL las multas millonarias por tener dinero en el extranjero sin declarar. La Agencia tributaria en llamas


https://elpais.com/economia/2022-01-27/la-justicia-europea-declara-ilegal-la-declaracion-de-bienes-en-el-extranjero-de-la-agencia-tributaria.html La justicia europea declara ilegal la declaración de bienes en el extranjero de la Agencia Tributaria El TJUE considera desproporcionadas las multas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (27 Ene 2022)

Leeros la sentencia. El fallo.
No lo anula
Dice que no es justo y polladas del estilo.
Sobre todo que no es justo las multas.
No lo quitan. No os hagais ilusiones.
En todo caso bajaran las sanciones.


Hijos de Satanás.


----------



## Besucher (29 Ene 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Leeros la sentencia. El fallo.
> No lo anula
> Dice que no es justo y polladas del estilo.
> Sobre todo que no es justo las multas.
> ...



Bajarán las sanciones pero las ajustarán a la inflación, con lo que seguirán siendo las mismas, sino más altas.

Eso, u otra cosa; porque en el cortijo español (con los traidores HdP de políticos que hay) no cabe esperar menos.


----------



## Tió Justino (12 Abr 2022)

He recibido hoy un correo electronico de swissquote, pidiendo que les envie el numero de identificacion fiscal. Tengo la cuenta con ellos desde hace años. ¿A alguien mas se lo han pedido?.


----------



## Kid (12 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> He recibido hoy un correo electronico de swissquote, pidiendo que les envie el numero de identificacion fiscal. Tengo la cuenta con ellos desde hace años. ¿A alguien mas se lo han pedido?.



Hoy a mi también.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Abr 2022)

A mi también. Creo que se lo han enviado a todo dios.


----------



## Tió Justino (12 Abr 2022)

¿Y no lo tienen ya desde la apertura de la cuenta?


----------



## Kid (12 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> ¿Y no lo tienen ya desde la apertura de la cuenta?



Supongo que por TIN entienden el DNI. Yo no recuerdo si me di de alta con el pasaporte o con el DNI. Si fuera el primer caso, estaría justificado.


----------



## Tió Justino (12 Abr 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Supongo que por TIN entienden el DNI. Yo no recuerdo si me di de alta con el pasaporte o con el DNI. Si fuera el primer caso, estaría justificado.



Yo me dí de alta con el DNI, y sin embargo, ahora me lo piden.


----------



## Fortheface (12 Abr 2022)

Otro que recibió el email solicitando el TIN


----------



## roquerol (12 Abr 2022)

A mi me lo solicitaron (y no es coña) el año pasado.


----------



## Barruno (13 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> He recibido hoy un correo electronico de swissquote, pidiendo que les envie el numero de identificacion fiscal. Tengo la cuenta con ellos desde hace años. ¿A alguien mas se lo han pedido?.



A que te has hecho la cta Yuh, verdad?
A mi me ha pasado que tania swissquote desde hace años y al hacerme la cta de yuh, han saltado con los del nif.
Yuh es de swissquote y de la caja postal suiza


----------



## dac1 (13 Abr 2022)

A mi tambien me lo han pedido y no tengo yuh solo la cuenta bancaria


----------



## Tió Justino (13 Abr 2022)

En mi caso, tampoco tengo yuh. Solo la cuenta bancaria.


----------



## Kid (13 Abr 2022)

Yo tampoco


----------



## luron (25 Abr 2022)

Yo solo tengo cuenta y me han pedido también ese dato tanto por email como por mensaje en el buzón de la cuenta.


Aprovechando el tema, tengo una duda. ¿Sabéis cuál es la comisión que cobra Swissquote por transferencia desde la Dynamic saving account a una cuenta en banco español?.

Es que a la vista de la última lista de tarifas publicada, entiendo que son 50 euros por transferencia sea cual sea el importe, pero me choca bastante.


----------



## Barruno (25 Abr 2022)

luron dijo:


> Yo solo tengo cuenta y me han pedido también ese dato tanto por email como por mensaje en el buzón de la cuenta.
> 
> 
> Aprovechando el tema, tengo una duda. ¿Sabéis cuál es la comisión que cobra Swissquote por transferencia desde la Dynamic saving account a una cuenta en banco español?.
> ...



2 euros.
Tanto si es por medio euro como por 100.000


----------



## luron (25 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente error mío. Me confundí de apartado al mirarlo (ví el 2.2 en lugar del 4.4). Ya me parecía raro.


----------



## mol (26 Abr 2022)

el TIN es, en el caso de Suiza, el numero de tu seguridad social (AVS, AHV, etc. ya que tiene varios nombres depende del canton).

Asi que si os piden el TIN de vuestro pais de residencia, es el numero (ID) de la seguridad social.


----------



## mol (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que piden en ese correo es rellenar el 'self declaration form' y enviarselo de vuelta adjunto escaneado a su correo de 'compliance', o tambien de forma fisica (yo lo he enviado por email)

Vamos, que se fian de lo que les envies por tu cuenta (self declaration), sin añadir ninguna documentacion oficial mas. Aunque yo por si acaso he adjuntado el documento de residencia fiscal de Suiza, por si las moscas. Ese documento lo he pedido para hacer una cosa que no hice hace años: actualizar Hacienda de España con mi actual residencia fiscal.

Durante mas de 7 años no ha ocurrido nada al respecto ni ocurriria, pues las nominas mensuales, el contrato, los impuestos pagados en tu actual pais de residencia, demostrarian que resides fiscalmente en otro lugar que no sea España (siempre que vivas mas de 180 dias al año creo recordar, o 181).

No obstante no esta de mas actualizar SIEMPRE estas mierdas (el tema de la residencia fiscal), para que no nos den dolores de cabeza con la Asienda Espanyola.

Espero haya servido de ayuda mis 2 posts. salu2


----------



## mol (26 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> He recibido hoy un correo electronico de swissquote, pidiendo que les envie el numero de identificacion fiscal. Tengo la cuenta con ellos desde hace años. ¿A alguien mas se lo han pedido?.



Mira mis posts mas arriba... que no te quotee, salu2


----------



## Barruno (26 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> el TIN es, en el caso de Suiza, el numero de tu seguridad social (AVS, AHV, etc. ya que tiene varios nombres depende del canton).
> 
> Asi que si os piden el TIN de vuestro pais de residencia, es el numero (ID) de la seguridad social.



Jajajaja
Pues dos veces me lo han pedido y dos veces les he dao mi Dni


----------



## mol (26 Abr 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Jajajaja
> Pues dos veces me lo han pedido y dos veces les he dao mi Dni



No me acuerdo como va en España, existe un numero de seguridad social alli? O es el propio DNI?


----------



## amdrd (6 Jun 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Otro que recibió el email solicitando el TIN



¿Estais enviandoles eso que piden del TIN ? 
¿Para que lo quieren ahora despues de 10 años que abri la cuenta?


----------



## damnit (6 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> No me acuerdo como va en España, existe un numero de seguridad social alli? O es el propio DNI?



sí, el número de identificación fiscal en España, es el número del DNI


----------



## Dekalogo10 (Ayer a la(s) 10:39 AM)

Envié un email con el subject que indican en su email y el DNI español escaneado. 
Imagino que cuando abrí la cuenta fue con pasaporte o DNI que ahora estarian caducados. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------

